# Show shall go on



## corelz125

Keep it going for you guys. Let's keep the politics limited this time.

A young woman visits her parents and brings her fiancée to meet them. After an elaborate dinner, the mother tells her husband to find out about the young man.

The father invites the fiancée to his library for a drink. "So what are your plans?" the father asks the young man.

"I am a Torah scholar," he says. "A Torah scholar? Hmmm," the father says.

"Admirable, but what will you do to provide a nice house for my daughter to live in, as she is accustomed to?"

"I will study," the young man said, "and God will provide for us."

"And how will you buy her a beautiful engagement ring, such as she deserves?" asks the father.

"I will concentrate on my studies," the young man replies. "God will provide for us."

"And children?" asks the father. "How will you support children?"

"Don't worry, sir, God will provide," replies the fiancée.

The conversation continues like this, and each time the father questions, the young idealist insist that God will provide.

Later, the mother asks: "How did it go, Honey?"

The father answers: "He has no job and no plans, but the good news is he thinks I'm God."


----------



## corelz125

Three ex-pats are drinking in a NY city bar. "As good as this is," said the Scotsman, "I still prefer the pubs back home. In Glasgow, there's a bar called McTavish's. The landlord there goes out of his way with the locals. When you buy four drinks he will buy the fifth."

"Well Angus," said the Englishman. "At my local pub in London, The Red Lion, the barman will buy your third drink after you buy the first two."

"Ahhh, dat's nothin'," said the Irishman. "Back home in my favorite pub, the moment you step foot in the place, they'll buy you a drink, then another. In fact all the drinks you like. Then, when you've had enough to drink, they'll take you upstairs and see dat you get laid, all on the house."

The Englishman and Scotsman were suspicious of the claim. "Did this actually happen to you?" they asked.

"Not myself personally, no," admitted the Irishman, "but it did happen to my sister quite a few times."


----------



## corelz125

WBBN I drilled thousands of holes with Hilti bits they are pricey. Bandit seeing your shop makes me feel normal.


----------



## pottz

WE LIVE AGAIN.thanks corelz for the rebirth and the opening jokes to get it all going,long may we live.i was getting lonely tonight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN I drilled thousands of holes with Hilti bits they are pricey. Bandit seeing your shop makes me feel normal.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah maybe a bit overkill for my limited use. Have used in the past though, they work well.


----------



## pottz

gunny i just sent you a pm but i see youve already found us.i like the title.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tonight's work. Slider trays for drill bits and such. Used Corian on the lower runners and polished it with progressive grit to 2000. Then buffed it out with wax. Very slick. So slick in fact when I just nudge the drawer shut I hear the trays slap the back of the drawer. LOL


----------



## mel52

The first two jokes really started this off good, still laughing. Way to go. Can't wait for more. Mel


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

welcome back mel corelz bought us a new club house.


----------



## pottz

hey corelz now that your the head thread meister do we call you* mr corelz* or captain like dw did.and is it proper you be the joke meister on your own thread?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My LB was making a right turn with his semi near an aluminum plant. A lady in a pickup truck tried to pass on the right side. The semi-trailer bent the PU 90 degrees. The biggest cop he had ever seen came to make a report. He was a Black guy so big the motorcycle looked like a Honda 90 under him. He was talking to the lady. She said she is a school teacher. He told her he hoped she did not teach driver's training. He asked LB if the semi-trailer was damaged and told him he does about 3 of these a week at this intersection.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey corelz now that your the head thread meister do we call you* mr corelz* or captain like dw did.and is it proper you be the joke meister on your own thread?
> 
> - pottz


*Jokemeister* is probably the proper term. They have more authority than a *Mr* or a *Captian.*


----------



## pottz

> hey corelz now that your the head thread meister do we call you* mr corelz* or captain like dw did.and is it proper you be the joke meister on your own thread?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Jokemeister* is probably the proper term. They have more authority than a *Mr* or a *Captian.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha your right bob corelz was the real leader.and speaking of that where is our new host,he seems too have left the party early.

hey i was feeling like a homeless man until this happened.thanks buddy for giving us a new home.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

After a half-hour of gathering up his courage, a shy guy goes over to a girl sitting at the bar and says:

"Do you mind if we chat for awhile?"

She yells,, "No! I wont sleep with you, you Pig!"

Everyone in the bar stops and stares at the poor guy; and he slinks back to the corner table he had been sitting at.

After some minutes, the woman walks over to him and apologizes, she smiles and says, "I am sorry if I embarrassed you. I am a Graduate student in Psychology, and I study how people respond in embarrassing situations."

To which, the guy responds as loudly as possible:

"ARE YOU CRAZY! 200 bucks! For a B…J..?"


----------



## Peteybadboy

'It is A live"!

Happy to see you all again. Where is DW?

It's so humid here , 30 min in the shop and I was soaked through my shirt. Where is my winter weather?

Great to see you, I was a bit bummed when I saw Cricket's note. I was wondering who would post things to get this shut down. Can't the individual be weeded out and leave the rest of us alone?

For the record I am post 15.

Be well be safe.


----------



## corelz125

We're like a bar that just reopened under a new name. Hopefully the same guys just a new name. Rearranged the furniture a little bit. Had to keep us going I like coming on and hearing about what every one has going on.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I spoke too soon, humidity dropped 60% over night, temps down 40+ degrees too.

House is wide open


----------



## dbeck

The winter weather you lost Pete is here at my place. Care to take it back? 28degrees for mid november in central illinois is to cold and we had colder already as well. Need to hit the garage soon to use the power tools but will wait for the weather to break i believe. Four rabits to cut in oak that are 1/2×7/8 and im not doing that with my rabit plane or hand saw.


----------



## pottz

corelz where's the bar tender, are you open or what?

i pm'd dw he should be along soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was going to pm DW but musta po'd him a while ago as he's blocked me.

I like the bar analogy, kinda like one that was shut down after a big fight with much broken, time to mud the holes, fix the light fixtures, buy a few new pool cues, switch to plastic glasses and hire bigger bouncers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just got in… Glad to see you guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am turning over a new leaf…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was going to pm DW but musta po d him a while ago as he s blocked me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Ooops! fixed the oversight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our new bartender…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I just got in… Glad to see you guys.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good to see you got the message we are putting the band back together.


----------



## pottz

nothing wrong with soda…...as long as it's got a couple shots of good whiskey in it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I was going to pm DW but musta po d him a while ago as he s blocked me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Ooops! fixed the oversight
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I doubt it was an oversight, I likely earned it. I'm guessing that at some point, I've probably offended more than not.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yeti- over the years many people have blocked not only others but me as well. Let bygones be bygones. What is your favorite flavor of icecream?

*May I suggest that we name our forum's favorite flavor "Rocky Road"... or at least some flavor with "nuts"...*


----------



## pottz

> I was going to pm DW but musta po d him a while ago as he s blocked me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Ooops! fixed the oversight
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I doubt it was an oversight, I likely earned it. I m guessing that at some point, I ve probably offended more than not.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


i know i have,heck im blocked by guys ive never even talked to-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did somebody say Ice Scream???


----------



## corelz125

Speaking of nuts where's the duck? I'll take almost any flavor of ice cream


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Straight icecream might not interest the Duck… therefore
https://www.thekitchn.com/break-the-rules-10-wines-to-drink-with-ice-cream-221266

*10 Wines to Drink with Ice Cream*


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of nuts where s the duck?
> 
> - corelz125


i think he's on a walk about again,i usually get a few emails a week from him but nothing lately.


----------



## corelz125

Now your quacking his language DW


----------



## pottz

> Now your quacking his language DW
> 
> - corelz125


im pretty fluent in winease myself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys just make sure our "winease" conversations don't shut us down… ;>)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys just make sure our "winease" conversations don t shut us down… ;>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You are right. When I mention such things will use Russian or Ukrainian. And to prevent Google translating, use slang words.

ROFL


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just gool ole vanilla for me, the key is where the milk comes from!
https://www.eater.com/2015/4/24/8491303/breast-milk-ice-cream-london-the-lickators-royal-baby


----------



## mjheck

Good to see you guys are back. Hard for a 72 year old to break a routine. I didn't know what to look at last night.
Topomax: I got your email and replied. Did it get back to you OK.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Good to see you guys are back. Hard for a 72 year old to break a routine. I didn t know what to look at last night.
> 
> - mjheck


Theres always that "....HUB" as a last resort.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Currently, I am working on CNC project for a Viet Nam vet who served in the Tactile Air Command. I am using Aspire software unlike the saying "just plug in a picture" on you get a 3-D model- Nope. It will take many hours of manual computer vector manipulation but in the end, it is a success or failure. I just started this and like spending time on a jigsaw puzzle just chip away at it.

*1st scan a pic*










*Then convert to vectors only to use as a pattern…*










*Then after the machining of a piece of Medite (high-density MDF), Then finish it with a bronze coating.

to be continued..*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Currently, I am working on CNC project for a Viet Nam vet who served in the Tactile Air Command. I am using Aspire software unlike the saying "just plug in a picture" on you get a 3-D model- Nope. It will take many hours of manual computer vector manipulation but in the end, it is a success or failure. I just started this and like spending time on a jigsaw puzzle just chip away at it.
> 
> *1st scan a pic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then convert to vectors only to use as a pattern…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then after the machining of a piece of Medite (high-density MDF), Then finish it with a bronze coating.
> 
> to be continued..*.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looking forward to seeing this


----------



## corelz125

All that computer manipulation That's in the ducks area DW . I don't think talking about alcohol is against any rules. MJ that's why I had to start a new one. After all the months of CC being here then poof gone I wasn't ready for it to end. Lol Brian I don't think that "hub" is on everyone's option list.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topomax: I got your email and replied. Did it get back to you OK.
> 
> - mjheck


Yup, I found it.



> Currently, I am working on CNC project for a Viet Nam vet who served in the Tactile Air Command. I am using Aspire software unlike the saying "just plug in a picture" on you get a 3-D model- Nope. It will take many hours of manual computer vector manipulation but in the end, it is a success or failure. I just started this and like spending time on a jigsaw puzzle just chip away at it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Would carving by hand, the old festooned way be faster and more fun? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All that computer manipulation That s in the ducks area DW . I don t think talking about alcohol is against any rules. MJ that s why I had to start a new one. After all the months of CC being here then poof gone I wasn t ready for it to end. Lol Brian I don t think that "hub" is on everyone s option list.
> 
> - corelz125


As a former unsolicited advisor to the Captain (Pottz) who listened to me but as a leader made his own decisions. For example, people complained about me to him… he spoke to me about the transgressions yet he allowed me and others to post freely. Yes, we had an incredible run but as a new leader, it is up to you to step in and call people out or even block them. Otherwise, this thread will be closed. To quote Crickets admonition-

The above is what this thread was supposed to be about, not the hate-filled posts and bickering it has turned into.

Life is way too short for this nonsense. This thread is now closed.

Remember, never talk about politics, religion or sex, as the saying goes and you should have peace. Also, in her previous posts- Lumberjocks is about woodworking and kindness… just read her end quote…
"Show respect even to people who don't deserve it; not as a reflection of their character, but as a reflection of yours." - Dave Willis.

Also, you have the block button and under your leadership, you have your chance to show what you and the guys are made of. Hint: you are depending on Lumberjock's deplorable crew to make this work.

Ps Disney made it work with a G rating


----------



## corelz125

WB this one is in your area of expertise.

After 20 years of work, a successful gynecologist had become fed up with malpractice insurance and HMO paperwork, and decided that, even though this is all he knew, he would seek new career for himself.

Hoping to try a career where skillful hands would be beneficial, he decided to become a mechanic, as working in a garage is always something he thought he might be good at.

He went to the local technical college, signed up for evening classes, attended diligently, and learned all he could.

When the time of the practical exam approached, the gynecologist prepared carefully for weeks, and completed the exam with tremendous skill. When the results came back, he was surprised to find that he had obtained a score of 150%. Fearing an error, he called the Instructor, saying, "I don't want to appear ungrateful for such an outstanding result, but I wonder if there is an error in the grade?"

The instructor said, "During the exam, you took the engine apart perfectly, which was worth 50% of the total mark. You put the engine back together again perfectly, which is also worth 50% of the mark."

After a pause, the instructor added, "I gave you an extra 50% because you did it all through the muffler, which I've never seen done in my entire career."


----------



## corelz125

Richard a village doctor was awakened at 4 a.m. to make a house call. He reluctantly got dressed and braved a snowstorm.

After the examination, he told the patient to send immediately for his lawyer and relatives and friends and make a will.

When he got home and told his wife asked of what he had seen and done. His wife asked, "Was the patient really that bad?"

Richard said, "No, I just didn't want to be the only idiot called out on a night like this."


----------



## corelz125

That was part of the opening line to try and keep the politics limited. That's where we started to get ugly. I think we only had one guy blocked the last time


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Would carving by hand, the old festooned way be faster and more fun? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes to those who are into hand tool carving but at my stage in woodworking and the technology that is available I prefer tech. OMG the various aspects of woodworking that I have tried… I prefer "things" that assist me in accomplishing my projects more efficiently. 2014 I entered into the CNC and when posting here on LJock's there was a lot of pushback.

Here is a picture of a gazebo that I made for a client in 1998. Plans were drawn without sketch-up with paper and pencil, basic power tools and lumber from Lowe's… this pic is from 2018 from a real estate photo pitch. Yes, it looks shabby due to the owners not keeping it finished, yet still rock solid.










Ps 1992 I got my first pneumatic nail gun, since then I love my "toys"...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Lol Brian I don t think that "hub" is on everyone s option list.
> 
> - corelz125


Certainly not on mine. In fact, I dont even know what you are talking about. Rolls eyes, walks away, whistling a sailor´s ode of olde…........


----------



## pottz

> That was part of the opening line to try and keep the politics limited. That s where we started to get ugly. I think we only had one guy blocked the last time
> 
> - corelz125


exactly lets keep the politics out.yeah the only reason i blocked that one guy,i forget his name was because he was personally attacking people and everyone i asked agreed he needed to go.he even attacked me on other threads.he's gone,i think cricket didn't care for him either.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That was part of the opening line to try and keep the politics limited. That s where we started to get ugly. I think we only had one guy blocked the last time
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *,i think cricket didn t care for him either.*
> 
> - pottz


and Corona Crazy my friends- we pushed the limits… It ain't going to happen again…


----------



## pottz

> Would carving by hand, the old festooned way be faster and more fun? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes to those who are into hand tool carving but at my stage in woodworking and the technology that is available I prefer tech. OMG the various aspects of woodworking that I have tried… I prefer "things" that assist me in accomplishing my projects more efficiently. 2014 I entered into the CNC and when posting here on LJock s there was a lot of pushback.
> 
> Here is a picture of a gazebo that I made for a client in 1998. Plans were drawn without sketch-up with paper and pencil, basic power tools and lumber from Lowe s… this pic is from 2018 from a real estate photo pitch. Yes, it looks shabby due to the owners not keeping it finished, yet still rock solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps 1992 I got my first pneumatic nail gun, since then I love my "toys"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice work dw a testiment to craftsmanship. heck cnc still gets a lot of push back here,and is a good way to get an argument started.im all for modern tools that help me achieve the results i want.ive never seen any tool do the work for me yet,maybe wit AI that day will come.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz only a true hand tool craftsman-like Sam Maloof can shape wood by hand or Top Max and the hand carving scenario that he suggested. Then there is Andrew Pitts when he had his home in VA- harvested his own trees, kiln-dried them, and made beautiful projects.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwkafRE_3ZOFltns2p1sJZw


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Would carving by hand, the old festooned way be faster and more fun? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes to those who are into hand tool carving but at my stage in woodworking and the technology that is available I prefer tech. OMG the various aspects of woodworking that I have tried… I prefer "things" that assist me in accomplishing my projects more efficiently. 2014 I entered into the CNC and when posting here on LJock s there was a lot of pushback.
> 
> Here is a picture of a gazebo that I made for a client in 1998. Plans were drawn without sketch-up with paper and pencil, basic power tools and lumber from Lowe s… this pic is from 2018 from a real estate photo pitch. Yes, it looks shabby due to the owners not keeping it finished, yet still rock solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps 1992 I got my first pneumatic nail gun, since then I love my "toys"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, That looks like a fine piece of work. "many hours of manual computer vector manipulation' is what made me wonder if it would be faster and easier. During my career automating the world I saw quite a few pieces of equipment that were more serviceable The old fashioned way. Of course hand carving takes practice and I'm way, way out of whack ;-)


----------



## pottz

update guys i just talked with the duck,he's fine just came back from a sabbatical so he's required to self quarantine for 14 days.the cc got a little too much for him so he needed a break.i gave him our new "address" so to speak and invited him over for a glass of vino.he'll come back when he's ready.i wish i had his judgement in knowing when it's time for a break-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking gazebo. Did you do the benches and deck also? I still use pencil and paper. I like to add some notes as I go along.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice looking gazebo. Did you do the benches and deck also? I still use pencil and paper. I like to add some notes as I go along.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks, Yes to the benches and deck… 42 years ago… But the ingenious part was how I engineered the deck to be able to lift during high water… to be an old woodworker with memories…

and yes I still prefer paper and pencil for case construction… as for what type of pencil… Blackwing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> update guys i just talked with the duck,he s fine just came back from a sabbatical so he s required to self quarantine for 14 days.the cc got a little too much for him so he needed a break.i gave him our new "address" so to speak and invited him over for a glass of vino.he ll come back when he s ready.i wish i had his judgement in knowing when it s time for a break-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Stop underestimating yourself… You are the Ronald Regan of Lumberjocks forums… make sure to support C125 during this transition… like Santa, Pottz knows who is naughty or nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 needs a "title" (he holds the "block button") Seriously he is in an important role… will he assign a Joke meister?










then as our Forum meister are you willing to block Pottz and/or Duck? also, what is the quarantine for a COVID Duck?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB this one is in your area of expertise.
> 
> After a pause, the instructor added, "I gave you an extra 50% because you did it all through the muffler, which I've never seen done in my entire career."
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ps 1992 I got my first pneumatic nail gun, since then I love my "toys"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Some beautiful work DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning talk…
https://www.profitableplantsdigest.com/growing-walnut-trees-for-profit/
"Growing Walnut Trees For Profit" 40 years ago was an opportunity for me in the 1970's I love reading about the commercialization of our "we could have or should have"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just throwing this out there.. Is it acceptable I refrain from this plan thingie, or ketchup, even pencil and paper drawing stuff?? I mean a napkin has worked all this time really good for me.


----------



## MrWolfe

I used to make industrial design models. The engineers had 3-d C.A.D. files, the designers had bar napkins with drunken sketches on them.

I liked the designer bar napkin sketches better.

Anyway… now I don't work from drawings, cad files or sketches.
Hardly use numbers and math if I can avoid it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delte


----------



## pottz

> I used to make industrial design models. The engineers had 3-d C.A.D. files, the designers had bar napkins with drunken sketches on them.
> 
> I liked the designer bar napkin sketches better.
> 
> Anyway… now I don t work from drawings, cad files or sketches.
> Hardly use numbers and math if I can avoid it.
> 
> - MrWolfe


hey jon glad you found the new "hangout" buddy.corelz is still decorating but it's feelin pretty good so far.

i agree i rarely do much more than a simple sketch with the basic measurements,then work and modify from there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> I used to make industrial design models. The engineers had 3-d C.A.D. files, the designers had bar napkins with drunken sketches on them.
> 
> I liked the designer bar napkin sketches better.
> 
> Anyway… now I don t work from drawings, cad files or sketches.
> Hardly use numbers and math if I can avoid it.
> 
> - MrWolfe
> 
> hey jon glad you found the new "hangout" buddy.corelz is still decorating but it s feelin pretty good so far.
> 
> i agree i rarely do much more than a simple sketch with the basic measurements,then work and modify from there.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No comment on the napkin?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


too hot to handle dw


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you, Captian…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorted through my assorted collection drawer, as well as sveral other stashes where these drill bits must have mated while in storage. Took a bit of time but I am amazed at how many bits I have "extra". All my drill indexes are full, checked just to be sure.

Why can't clamps multiply like this????


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well it got a little crowded at the " bar " last night I see. Almost took me 1/2 hr to catch up on the posts.

DW, WBBN, Mr Wolf good to hear from you all.

I put up the tree yesterday. Gluded up 1/2 a table, and painted the bath ceiling where we had a leak. Also, had a drink w and old friend (lives down the street) he has Cancer, and does not look good. Another old friend was there with us, he was fixing his boat. Anyway it was a good day. I feel asleep on the couch probably around 7, so I woke up at 3am.

When the duck joins us, I would like to know how they found a new species of mammal, after all these years. Look it up, I kid you not.

I think its past closing time.

Have a great day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My habit is to scribble most of my cut-list planning and math on my crosscut sleds, and when there is no more space it is probably time to make a new one anyway. Wood scraps are also good, and more durable than a napkin, they dont blow away as easily, or melt when they get wet, and leave you, like, hey! where´d my plan go???


----------



## dbeck

Happy Day in central illinois, our awsome woodshop has opened back up. New location and new owners but sounds nice, i will see in a few hours. Like a kid at christmas getting to go check it out today. I am stocked on wood but cant wait to see what tool lines they carry, high end power tools i will never have is known but what hand tool lines….aww the excitement. Oh and with my bday and xmas next month it will be easy to justify my purchases lol


----------



## dbeck

I too am at that point where i just enjoy planning and design work on paper or in my head(true, little fits but its fun to try). Agreed, scrap wood is great for jotting notes and such on my only issue is the size of my box with old notes in it lol


----------



## RCCinNC

OK Pottz. Ya got me here. (Again) Seems like butterflies and honeybees prevail….and some incredibly funny ones too. Corelz…I read my wife the muffler joke. It's not fair when another man can make my wife laugh so hard. I swear she's still giggling, and that was from last night. Good luck as chief cat herder. DW…beautiful Gazebo my man! I'll have to dig up pics of one I built years ago, much simpler, but a really fun build. CNC…no pushback here. If I did it would only be because it's way past my tech chops….and hence just sour grapes. I have enough ways to embarrass myself as it is. Cut list? Huh? What's that? Oh yeah. Vanilla, chocolate shell with roasted unsalted almonds. 
Guess you can count me in… ; )


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll just keep a lid on things….


----------



## pottz

> OK Pottz. Ya got me here. (Again) Seems like butterflies and honeybees prevail….and some incredibly funny ones too. Corelz…I read my wife the muffler joke. It's not fair when another man can make my wife laugh so hard. I swear she's still giggling, and that was from last night. Good luck as chief cat herder. DW…beautiful Gazebo my man! I'll have to dig up pics of one I built years ago, much simpler, but a really fun build. CNC…no pushback here. If I did it would only be because it's way past my tech chops….and hence just sour grapes. I have enough ways to embarrass myself as it is. Cut list? Huh? What's that? Oh yeah. Vanilla, chocolate shell with roasted unsalted almonds.
> Guess you can count me in… ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


see that didn't hurt now did it.i would recommend a tetanus shot though, just to be safe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

hey dw what national day is today,you stopped doing those ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Day- MICKEY MOUSE BIRTHDAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is for you Top Max- handcrafted no CNC…

*DIY Mickey Mouse (inspired by) CUTTING BOARD*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

All done with yardwork. Now for shop time the rest of the day. Heated shop up this morning for an hour. A nice 70F should stay that way till about an hour after dark.

Plenty to do, only one lifetime to do it in… LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Plenty to do, only one lifetime to do it in..*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Got this, no prob. Go take a nap, pops.










Got this too. I will have the contacts in, and the tile grouted by the time you get up.


----------



## pottz

thats hilarious brian,too cute.


----------



## corelz125

Brian that looks like something that would of happen when my son was small. My wife would go nuts but I always made sure there was no power or a blade was out. Rcc we rearranged the furniture it's a little different now.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit what do you do with all of your projects?


----------



## RCCinNC

> Brian that looks like something that would of happen when my son was small. My wife would go nuts but I always made sure there was no power or a blade was out. Rcc we rearranged the furniture it s a little different now.
> 
> - corelz125


Looking forward to a comfy stool at the bar with you guys. All I'm gonna say…and that'll be it…we have one heck of a lot more in common than we have differences between us, and I promise to do my best not to put my arse on my shoulders. ; ) 
Now if only I could tell a joke like you Corelz!

Cheers to all!


----------



## corelz125

Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers, a State Police Officer sees a car puttering along at 22 MPH.

He thinks to himself, "This driver is just as dangerous as a speeder!" So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over.

Approaching the car, he notices that there are five old ladies - two in the front seat and three in the back - eyes wide and white as ghosts.

The driver, obviously confused, says to him, "Officer, I don't understand, I was doing exactly the speed limit! What seems to be the problem?"

"Ma'am," the officer replies, "You weren't speeding, but you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be a danger to other drivers."

"Slower than the speed limit?" she asked. No sir, I was doing the speed limit exactly… Twenty-Two miles an hour!" the old woman says a bit proudly. The State Police officer, trying to contain a chuckle explains to her that "22" was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned and thanked the officer for pointing out her error.

"But before I let you go, Ma'am, I have to ask… Is everyone in this car ok? These women seem awfully shaken and they haven't muttered a single peep this whole time." the officer asks.
Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers, a State Police Officer sees a car puttering along at 22 MPH.

He thinks to himself, "This driver is just as dangerous as a speeder!" So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over.

Approaching the car, he notices that there are five old ladies - two in the front seat and three in the back - eyes wide and white as ghosts.

The driver, obviously confused, says to him, "Officer, I don't understand, I was doing exactly the speed limit! What seems to be the problem?"

"Ma'am," the officer replies, "You weren't speeding, but you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be a danger to other drivers."

"Slower than the speed limit?" she asked. No sir, I was doing the speed limit exactly… Twenty-Two miles an hour!" the old woman says a bit proudly. The State Police officer, trying to contain a chuckle explains to her that "22" was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned and thanked the officer for pointing out her error.

"But before I let you go, Ma'am, I have to ask… Is everyone in this car ok? These women seem awfully shaken and they haven't muttered a single peep this whole time." the officer asks.

"Oh, they'll be alright in a minute officer. We just got off Route 119."


----------



## pottz

> Brian that looks like something that would of happen when my son was small. My wife would go nuts but I always made sure there was no power or a blade was out. Rcc we rearranged the furniture it s a little different now.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Looking forward to a comfy stool at the bar with you guys. All I'm gonna say…and that'll be it…we have one heck of a lot more in common than we have differences between us, and I promise to do my best not to put my arse on my shoulders. ; )
> Now if only I could tell a joke like you Corelz!
> 
> Cheers to all!
> 
> - RCCinNC


hey rcc,thats my stool on the corner,move it ! geez the guy just gets here and is already over steppin. ;-) (big foolish grin)


----------



## pottz

> Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers, a State Police Officer sees a car puttering along at 22 MPH.
> 
> He thinks to himself, "This driver is just as dangerous as a speeder!" So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over.
> 
> Approaching the car, he notices that there are five old ladies - two in the front seat and three in the back - eyes wide and white as ghosts.
> 
> The driver, obviously confused, says to him, "Officer, I don't understand, I was doing exactly the speed limit! What seems to be the problem?"
> 
> "Ma'am," the officer replies, "You weren't speeding, but you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be a danger to other drivers."
> 
> "Slower than the speed limit?" she asked. No sir, I was doing the speed limit exactly… Twenty-Two miles an hour!" the old woman says a bit proudly. The State Police officer, trying to contain a chuckle explains to her that "22" was the route number, not the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned and thanked the officer for pointing out her error.
> 
> "But before I let you go, Ma'am, I have to ask… Is everyone in this car ok? These women seem awfully shaken and they haven't muttered a single peep this whole time." the officer asks.
> 
> - corelz125


did i miss something?


----------



## corelz125

No pottz the last line got cut off. fixed it now


----------



## pottz

> No pottz the last line got cut off. fixed it now
> 
> - corelz125


well the change of locations hasn't slowed you down one bit buddy-LMAO !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- your thread was shut down… C125 is the new leader and for seating arrangements- since C125 and RCC were the only 2 who Cricket responded to their post with "kudos". Therefore, let the new blood lead. Yes Pottz, your Joke meister is doing great- now let him run. As an old dog to another "let your pup run". He is doing a good job!










Pottz there is a rumor- your seat is next to me… but is it at the end of the bar or WBN's spaceship?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz there is a rumor- your seat is next to me… but is it at the end of the bar or WBN s spaceship?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Plenty of room onboard the mother ship.


----------



## corelz125

We're all in this together as equals DW. We all have to take a turn mopping the floor at the end of the night.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Added another expansion tray to this drawer. Two types of Forstner bits. One for everyday use, the other for hardwoods. I taped off the top and put 2 coats of poly on it. Then lightly sanded and came back with some stain. Just messing with the look some. The space behind will be a box for the moment, if needed I can turn right-side up and use for more bit storage. Stain in progress this evening for that one.


----------



## corelz125

This is the all time classic space ship


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125- permission to speak… May I suggest that you put a new or clearer pic for your profile? IMO all I see is Corelz125 and an animal? Respectfully, think about the 60,000 views that saw the beagle on Corona Crazy before viewing. I can't tell if that is what type of animal in your pic (please identify it)

Ps Cricket updated hers…

Pss I liked your last joke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Added another expansion tray to this drawer. Two types of Forstner bits. One for everyday use, the other for hardwoods. I taped off the top and put 2 coats of poly on it. Then lightly sanded and came back with some stain. Just messing with the look some. The space behind will be a box for the moment, if needed I can turn right-side up and use for more bit storage. Stain in progress this evening for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 keep it woodworking… and it is nice to have organization…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Next drawer up is in progress. Coming along but still have some kinks to work out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We re all in this together as equals DW. We all have to take a turn mopping the floor at the end of the night.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- your thread was shut down… C125 is the new leader and for seating arrangements- since C125 and RCC were the only 2 who Cricket responded to their post with "kudos". Therefore, let the new blood lead. Yes Pottz, your Joke meister is doing great- now let him run. As an old dog to another "let your pup run". He is doing a good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz there is a rumor- your seat is next to me… but is it at the end of the bar or WBN s spaceship?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if he's big enough to knock me off the stool it's his ! and no im on one end of the bar and your on the other.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz there is a rumor- your seat is next to me… but is it at the end of the bar or WBN s spaceship?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Plenty of room onboard the mother ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


we'll see how it goes gunny save me a seat.


----------



## pottz

> Added another expansion tray to this drawer. Two types of Forstner bits. One for everyday use, the other for hardwoods. I taped off the top and put 2 coats of poly on it. Then lightly sanded and came back with some stain. Just messing with the look some. The space behind will be a box for the moment, if needed I can turn right-side up and use for more bit storage. Stain in progress this evening for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny even your organization is organized-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Added another expansion tray to this drawer. Two types of Forstner bits. One for everyday use, the other for hardwoods. I taped off the top and put 2 coats of poly on it. Then lightly sanded and came back with some stain. Just messing with the look some. The space behind will be a box for the moment, if needed I can turn right-side up and use for more bit storage. Stain in progress this evening for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 keep it woodworking… and it is nice to have organization…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


were off the clock dw this is the new lj's bar and grill,doesn't need to be woodworking.


----------



## pottz

ok guys im caught up,back to forged in fire…..yeah i know it's metal,hey we all got fetishes,right!!!!


----------



## RCCinNC

> C125- permission to speak… May I suggest that you put a new or clearer pic for your profile? IMO all I see is Corelz125 and an animal? Respectfully, think about the 60,000 views that saw the beagle on Corona Crazy before viewing. I can t tell if that is what type of animal in your pic (please identify it)
> 
> Ps Cricket updated hers…
> 
> Pss I liked your last joke
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's his dog? Oh wow. My vision of what Pottz looks like is gonna have to change….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *were off the clock dw this is the new lj s bar and grill,doesn t need to be woodworking.*
> 
> - pottz


Captian it does matter… we had a great run at C.C. Change can be hard to accept- let him run. As for sitting at the bar with you and an occasional duck companion… maybe it is for the best… Any ideas for C125's profile pics?

Also, I liked



> Happy Day in central illinois, our awsome woodshop has opened back up. New location and new owners but sounds nice, i will see in a few hours. Like a kid at christmas getting to go check it out today. I am stocked on wood but cant wait to see what tool lines they carry, high end power tools i will never have is known but what hand tool lines….aww the excitement. Oh and with my bday and xmas next month it will be easy to justify my purchases lol
> 
> - dbeck


+1 on shop supply of lumber and a visit to the shop- all those tools to see- reminds me of when I was a lad going to the toy department at Christmas time… To see the Festool display, Mirca and other beasts of machines… then I leave with a memory. Yet tonight I gave thanks for the shop and the experience that I have… Finally, it is not the type of tool but what you can do with it…

Ps WBN as a lad I would have loved that spaceship…

Pss Top Max post soon… There must be something?


----------



## pottz

im not runnin nothing dw,this is corelz bar,im just here for a drink and a cheese burger.speakin of that, corelz where's my burger!


----------



## RCCinNC

Burger for you guy…it's dinner time in LA. . That's the problem with this bar…last call is coming up in NC, and y'all are just gettin' started.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> _*
> That's his dog? Oh wow. My vision of what Pottz looks like its gonna have to change…
> *_
> 
> - RCCinNC


That beagle is like Andrew Jackson on a $20

Images they have and are our form of communicating. i.e every day that beagle was on the top of the forum- yes they had 60,000 views. Before you post either you read and or see- Corona Crazy and or the beagle?

Ps I am in the process of claiming copyright for the beagle pic and "title- Corona Crazy" The new name will be Desert Beagle












> im not runnin nothing dw,this is corelz bar,im just here for a drink and a cheese burger.speakin of that, corelz where s my burger!
> 
> - pottz


*
C125 the Captain wants a joke…*

!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/qk0xj1i.jpg


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is for you Top Max- handcrafted no CNC…
> 
> *DIY Mickey Mouse (inspired by) CUTTING BOARD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Perfect! When fishing I prefer fly fishing and shooting I prefer flintlock as opposed to the semi-auto spray and pray crowd. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

116 posts here in 2 days is almost twice he CC rate ;-) I can barely read fast enough to keep up.


----------



## pottz

> Burger for you guy…it's dinner time in LA. . That's the problem with this bar…last call is coming up in NC, and y'all are just gettin' started.
> 
> - RCCinNC


no prob rcc this bar and grill is open 24/7,got the munchies at 3am no problem,need a margarita at 6am yoo got it.


----------



## RCCinNC

Yeah, no doubt about the beagle…I'm always looking for it…so I gotta agree with DW on this one, you need create a more distinctive avatar. Preferably something easy on the eyes wearing lingerie. As long as it's not a picture of you wearing it.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> _*
> That's his dog? Oh wow. My vision of what Pottz looks like its gonna have to change…
> *_
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> That beagle is like Andrew Jackson on a $20
> 
> Images they have and are our form of communicating. i.e every day that beagle was on the top of the forum- yes they had 60,000 views. Before you post either you read and or see- Corona Crazy and or the beagle?
> 
> Ps I am in the process of claiming copyright for the beagle pic and "title- Corona Crazy" The new name will be Desert Beagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not runnin nothing dw,this is corelz bar,im just here for a drink and a cheese burger.speakin of that, corelz where s my burger!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> C125 the Captain wants a joke…*
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/qk0xj1i.jpg
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


corona crazy,take it,it;s dead,the beagle is already copy righted,sold her rights to amazon.apparently bezos loves beagles-ha!


----------



## pottz

> 116 posts here in 2 days is almost twice he CC rate ;-) I can barely read fast enough to keep up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


cc was getting old bob corelz revived us better than new.hopefully we dont fall back into the old ways that killed us.


----------



## RCCinNC

CC Light. All the weirdness and yet somehow healthier for ya. 
I hope Bezos made ya a rich man.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, no doubt about the beagle…I'm always looking for it…so I gotta agree with DW on this one, you need create a more distinctive avatar. Preferably something easy on the eyes wearing lingerie. As long as it's not a picture of you wearing it.
> 
> - RCCinNC


ive got some semi nude "duck" 8×10 glossies,tastefully done as art of course.


----------



## RCCinNC

Oh god no.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Burger for you guy…it's dinner time in LA. . That's the problem with this bar…last call is coming up in NC, and y'all are just gettin' started.
> 
> - RCCinNC


Question: "Bar" Here is an example of a non-alcoholic bar- Icecream bar romance…


















*
and to some- our youthful memories…*










*Tonight- I'll end with "root beer float"

A&W-*


----------



## RCCinNC

Nothing personal to Ducks though, just not how I swing….


----------



## pottz

> CC Light. All the weirdness and yet somehow healthier for ya.
> I hope Bezos made ya a rich man.
> 
> - RCCinNC


when he see's what he wants price is no object.im thinking of buying LJ'S and turning into a semi nude wood form.nothing sexier than freshly planed cherry wood-rrrrrrr!


----------



## RCCinNC

So DW…you really on the wagon? If so, all power to ya.


----------



## pottz

> Burger for you guy…it's dinner time in LA. . That's the problem with this bar…last call is coming up in NC, and y'all are just gettin' started.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Question: "Bar" Here is an example of a non-alcoholic bar- Icecream bar romance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and to some- our youthful memories…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight- I ll end with "root beer float"
> 
> A&W-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw, how old are man?


----------



## sansoo22

> Next drawer up is in progress. Coming along but still have some kinks to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


All your organization got me started on custom organizers for the cabinet im building under my table saw wing. So far I've got designs in place for setup blocks, throat plates, blades, dado stack, feather boards, ear muffs, my spare grr-ripper, spare pencils, erasers, and if I plan the bottom drawer right it should fit a small cross cut sled.

The build is taking 3 times as long as planned but once i started fitting things together like Tetris blocks I realized with some better planning I can fit a TON of stuff in this cabinet.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Next drawer up is in progress. Coming along but still have some kinks to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> All your organization got me started on custom organizers for the cabinet im building under my table saw wing. So far I ve got designs in place for setup blocks, throat plates, blades, dado stack, feather boards, ear muffs, my spare grr-ripper, spare pencils, erasers, and if I plan the bottom drawer right it should fit a small cross cut sled.
> 
> The build is taking 3 times as long as planned but once i started fitting things together like Tetris blocks I realized with some better planning I can fit a TON of stuff in this cabinet.
> 
> - sansoo22


Only 3 times as long? You're flying man! I have no problem creating the organization…because I'm so hopelessly ADD it's the putting the stuff back where it belongs that I'm really bad at. Then there's the I put the tool down 30 seconds ago and have no idea where I put it syndrome. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah, no doubt about the beagle…I'm always looking for it…so I gotta agree with DW on this one, you need create a more distinctive avatar. Preferably something easy on the eyes wearing lingerie. As long as it's not a picture of you wearing it.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> ive got some semi nude "duck" 8×10 glossies,tastefully done as art of course.
> 
> - pottz


Guys! both of you… It is these subtle inuendos that lead to an escalation…

Our new C125 needs a title and Avitar- he could be contemplating his responses…

C125 did you ever watch the Godfather series? The godfather had a 
"consigliere"-


----------



## RCCinNC

> Yeah, no doubt about the beagle…I'm always looking for it…so I gotta agree with DW on this one, you need create a more distinctive avatar. Preferably something easy on the eyes wearing lingerie. As long as it's not a picture of you wearing it.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> ive got some semi nude "duck" 8×10 glossies,tastefully done as art of course.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Guys! both of you… It is these subtle inuendos that lead to an escalation…
> 
> Our new C125 needs a title and Avitar- he could be contemplating his responses…
> 
> C125 did you ever watch the Godfather series? The godfather had a
> "consigliere"-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't see it DW, but perhaps I'm clueless. Actually, I know I'm clueless. ; ) 
"consigliere" I don't remember that, but it's been a long time. Definition?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So DW…you really on the wagon? If so, all power to ya.
> 
> - RCCinNC


Never implied or stated about being "on the wagon"... Question: "you really on the wagon?" then "If so, all power to ya." OMG an inquisitor….
*
May I suggest you re-read LomberJocks community rules on communicating with other members…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah, no doubt about the beagle…I'm always looking for it…so I gotta agree with DW on this one, you need create a more distinctive avatar. Preferably something easy on the eyes wearing lingerie. As long as it's not a picture of you wearing it.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> ive got some semi nude "duck" 8×10 glossies,tastefully done as art of course.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Guys! both of you… It is these subtle inuendos that lead to an escalation…
> 
> Our new C125 needs a title and Avitar- he could be contemplating his responses…
> 
> C125 did you ever watch the Godfather series? The godfather had a
> "consigliere"-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I don't see it DW, but perhaps I'm clueless. Actually, I know I'm clueless. ; )
> "consigliere" I don't remember that, but it's been a long time. Definition?
> 
> - RCCinNC


Copy and paste- read about it= and should you want we'll talk about it Thurs.


----------



## RCCinNC

Goodnight all!


----------



## pottz

rules,we dont need no stinkin rules! this is corelz bar and grill,it's all about good times dw.now order a sasparilla-cheers.


----------



## pottz

im with rcc,tomorrow guys.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> All your organization got me started on custom organizers for the cabinet im building under my table saw wing. So far I ve got designs in place for setup blocks, throat plates, blades, dado stack, feather boards, ear muffs, my spare grr-ripper, spare pencils, erasers, and if I plan the bottom drawer right it should fit a small cross cut sled.
> 
> The build is taking 3 times as long as planned but once i started fitting things together like Tetris blocks I realized with some better planning I can fit a TON of stuff in this cabinet.
> 
> - sansoo22


Mine has lots of stuff. Here is sample of few drawers. Took me 5 1/2 months to build.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Any Christmas projects?*
*
These are from 2016*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thatsa pretty sweet setup, WB, side by side Deltas; nope, not envious, not at all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 116 posts here in 2 days is almost twice he CC rate ;-) I can barely read fast enough to keep up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> cc was getting old bob corelz revived us better than new.hopefully we dont fall back into the old ways that killed us.
> 
> - pottz


I was just pointing out the fresh start acceleration rate. Should hit 10k before St Patty's DAy ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I'm with you rcc I'm already sleeping when you west coast guys just start to get going. Here's a better pic, last one when it uploaded shrank. He was on the beach down in your part of the country rcc we were on topsail island.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Incredible weather here.

Maybe the bar is like a Southern NJ, eastern PA tavern. I.E. square bar everyone facing each other, bartender in the middle?


----------



## scottdaddy

> Keep it going for you guys. Let s keep the politics limited this time.
> 
> The conversation continues like this, and each time the father questions, the young idealist insist that God will provide.
> 
> Later, the mother asks: "How did it go, Honey?"
> 
> The father answers: "He has no job and no plans, but the good news is he thinks I'm God."
> 
> - corelz125


It's easy to tell when a man leaves God out of his life. That will not end well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125- +1 on the new avatar


----------



## pottz

> All your organization got me started on custom organizers for the cabinet im building under my table saw wing. So far I ve got designs in place for setup blocks, throat plates, blades, dado stack, feather boards, ear muffs, my spare grr-ripper, spare pencils, erasers, and if I plan the bottom drawer right it should fit a small cross cut sled.
> 
> The build is taking 3 times as long as planned but once i started fitting things together like Tetris blocks I realized with some better planning I can fit a TON of stuff in this cabinet.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> Mine has lots of stuff. Here is sample of few drawers. Took me 5 1/2 months to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny that thing is what you call, accessorized! one thing about it everything you need is right there.


----------



## pottz

> I m with you rcc I m already sleeping when you west coast guys just start to get going. Here s a better pic, last one when it uploaded shrank. He was on the beach down in your part of the country rcc we were on topsail island.
> 
> - corelz125


thats a lot better,he's gorgeous.


----------



## pottz

> Incredible weather here.
> 
> Maybe the bar is like a Southern NJ, eastern PA tavern. I.E. square bar everyone facing each other, bartender in the middle?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


just like the bar on the comedy cheers,we got norm,cliff and coach,the whole gang is here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RCCinNC

> All your organization got me started on custom organizers for the cabinet im building under my table saw wing. So far I ve got designs in place for setup blocks, throat plates, blades, dado stack, feather boards, ear muffs, my spare grr-ripper, spare pencils, erasers, and if I plan the bottom drawer right it should fit a small cross cut sled.
> 
> The build is taking 3 times as long as planned but once i started fitting things together like Tetris blocks I realized with some better planning I can fit a TON of stuff in this cabinet.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> Mine has lots of stuff. Here is sample of few drawers. Took me 5 1/2 months to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Oh my god. That's the very definition of OCD! Wow! I'm seriously impressed with you guys. Never, no never will I show anyone photos of my "organization". I'm like that old corner hardware store where everything's all over the place but there's some guy that has it all in his head as to where it all is….except I'm not that "some guy"…


----------



## RCCinNC

> I m with you rcc I m already sleeping when you west coast guys just start to get going. Here s a better pic, last one when it uploaded shrank. He was on the beach down in your part of the country rcc we were on topsail island.
> 
> - corelz125


Another beautiful pup, and great new avatar. Corel. Haven't been to Topsail in awhile, more of a mountain hound…so I go westwards. Still, Carolina Coast, and particularly the Outer Banks is an amazing place. Once I went Hang Gliding off of Jockey's Ridge in Kitty Hawk and ended up with a mouthful of sand. I'd do it again in a heartbeat… ; )


----------



## sansoo22

*woodbutcherbynight* - that is the organization level I'm striving to achieve between my table saw cabinet and my outfeed/assembly table. I have a Delta 36-725T2 saw which I will leave on its base and just build a new wing and cabinet. For the assembly table I might borrow your router lift in a drawer idea. Then go crazy on the organization for nail guns, staplers, all my hardware cases, and corner clamps. Basically anything I can think of that will help with cabinet construction. I have 2 bathrooms and a whole kitchen to do as funds are available.


----------



## corelz125

Beaches down there are great big and empty. I'm the same way I have stuff piled up all over but I know where about 89% of the stuff is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *woodbutcherbynight* - that is the organization level I m striving to achieve between my table saw cabinet and my outfeed/assembly table. I have a Delta 36-725T2 saw which I will leave on its base and just build a new wing and cabinet. For the assembly table I might borrow your router lift in a drawer idea. Then go crazy on the organization for nail guns, staplers, all my hardware cases, and corner clamps. Basically anything I can think of that will help with cabinet construction. I have 2 bathrooms and a whole kitchen to do as funds are available.
> 
> - sansoo22


Takes alot of time. Be patient, do a little each day or each shop time.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I know the majority of you guys would prefer to leave this subject behind, and I get it. So, lets just say this is an excercise in rhetorical futility.

If the 1st Lockdown worked, why do we need a 2nd? 
If the 1st Lockdown didnt work, why do we need a 2nd?

The latest here is that they have banned smoking outside at restaurants, and bars, etc. wherre we dont have localized lockdown. And while being a smoker protects you from the Rona, according to some research, actually smoking spreads the Rona even worse to other people who smoke.

It all just seems like nonsense, something like this:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> All your organization
> 
> Oh my god. That's the very definition of OCD! Wow! I'm seriously impressed with you guys. Never, no never will I show anyone photos of my "organization". I'm like that old corner hardware store where everything's all over the place but there's some guy that has it all in his head as to where it all is….except I'm not that "some guy"…
> 
> - RCCinNC


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

Can't agree more Bob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a call today. Said the FBI has warrants for me. Asked for what. They ask my NAME. Okay I'll bite. Ura Dumbe, age 38, gave him bogus ssn. Then asks me for daytime contact. Gave number for Atlanta FBI field office.

Seems Mr Dumbe has 4 warrants. But good news is for $2300 he can make it all go away.

Told the guy look I got an 3 exes that sucked me dry. Can we make it $1100. He puts me on hold and spoke with supervisor. Agrees to $1100.

Asks for credit card. Told him I have cash.

Nope FBI doesn't take cash.

Really? Well they did last week.

Guy hangs up.

LOL


----------



## pottz

we get those kinds of calls all the time except from the IRS saying we owe taxes and unless we make a payment immediately a police officer will come and arrest us.even though they warn people of the scam all the time there are some that get scared and pay thousands.pretty sad.


----------



## corelz125

I haven't received those calls in awhile. Funny how the FBI is based out of Delhi now. Now I get the robo call about my car warranty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I haven t received those calls in awhile. Funny how the FBI is based out of Delhi now. Now I get the robo call about my car warranty.
> 
> - corelz125


Tell them yes I want extended warranty. When they ask what vehicle, 1953 Edsel Dumptruck


----------



## pottz

i got a new panasonic phone early this year,one of the 5 piece sets,it works great blocking robo calls,when a call comes in before it will ring a message tells you a number to dial to proceed,robo calls cant do that and our cut off and automatically blocked.if your on our phone list it lets you right through.the only telemarketer calls that come in are from live people.we went from 10 a day to 1 or two a week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN and others- I have been brewing about the bane of the telemarketer for the last few days. It starts around 3p with a telephone prefix similar to my number. I don't answer and block them. every45 min. I get a similar prefix call and block them and it goes on… What amazes me is they are allowed to continue and over the years they improve their attack methods. The solution could be fixed IMO it is a "big" business and I never knew a government that did not like big business.



















I'll stop here and if we continue I'll share-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Edsel









The Edsel

Many a product, person, or anything that falls upon launch… they called it an Edsel, but that was back then. Does anybody remember the take on "Made in Japan" post-war products of yesteryear compared to today "Made in Japan" is considered reputable?


----------



## pottz

i was just looking at projects and there were ads for teds woodworking all over the page.with all the trouble he's caused here really.maybe they made a deal with him,no more spam and you can have a legit ad ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*GREAT AMERICAN SMOKEOUT *- Thursday Before Thanksgiving










This is an annual social engineering event to encourage Americans to stop tobacco smoking. The Great American Smokeout challenges smokers to quit cigarettes for 24 hours with the hopes that this decision will continue forever.

*My only comment is that when I was a lad a pack of smokes was 25 cents compared to today $$$$*


----------



## RCCinNC

> All your organization
> 
> Oh my god. That's the very definition of OCD! Wow! I'm seriously impressed with you guys. Never, no never will I show anyone photos of my "organization". I'm like that old corner hardware store where everything's all over the place but there's some guy that has it all in his head as to where it all is….except I'm not that "some guy"…
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight






























Woodbutcher, I think you and I might have some differing personality traits… ; )
Never say never….


----------



## corelz125

How do they make any money from the to go calls. Now the majority of the people don't answer or hang up. Rcc that's not bad at all.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Might I suggest …..


----------



## bandit571

Or..









or..something a tad more sedate..









Maybe a different colour?


----------



## RCCinNC

> How do they make any money from the to go calls. Now the majority of the people don t answer or hang up. Rcc that s not bad at all.
> 
> - corelz125


That's at its best….Seriously. Those pics I'm actually _proud_ of.
And I'm not even of Medicare eligible age yet, and I'm getting texts and calls like mad for Medicare advantage plans. So far I've been called Susan, Timothy, Frank, Crystal, ands a few others. Topamax gets this…the name Bob just isn't that unusual. You'd think they would have guessed right by now! Usually when I'm at a Panera's or something I'll give them the name Orville or Brandon or something just so I won't bump into three other guys on my way to get my order.
Special hell of telemarketers. They'll have to answer their own calls for eternity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *How do they make any money from the to go calls. Now the majority of the people don t answer or hang up. *
> 
> - corelz125


*Caller ID is feeding one of the very problems it was developed to stop: junk calls.*

*"Illegitimate robocallers, or outfits that flood American landlines with marketing calls, use the decades-old identification system to make money, even when no one picks up.

While scammers' biggest paydays come from tricking victims into handing over credit card or bank account information, many robocallers make incremental cash along the way, thanks to little-known databases that try to identify who is calling."*

Great explanation article on the telephone-
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/ring-ring-ring-ring/561545/

My teenage telephone highlight was in 1959










and have lived to see and live through 2020 only more advanced. Problem solved- just say no to the phone- if you can… Personally, I embrace technology, besides there is nothing that we can do to stop it.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest …..
> 
> - bandit571


I love a good stout…the whole hair on the chest thing really rings true with me…
But I think I'd partake after I checked out those sweet rides….just in case someone just happened to toss me a set of keys….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i was just looking at projects and there were ads for teds woodworking all over the page.with all the trouble he s caused here really.maybe they made a deal with him,no more spam and you can have a legit ad ?
> 
> - pottz


The pups don't drink vino like you and Duck they are into a stout… Interesting how the show has changed. I don't know about you my friend but IMO this site seems to be similar to going back to see your high school a year later…
Ps the bar has a Beagle sitting at one end and at the other end an angel. Now we have Dire wolf for a bartender…
smiles


----------



## RCCinNC

> *How do they make any money from the to go calls. Now the majority of the people don t answer or hang up. *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Caller ID is feeding one of the very problems it was developed to stop: junk calls.*
> 
> *"Illegitimate robocallers, or outfits that flood American landlines with marketing calls, use the decades-old identification system to make money, even when no one picks up.
> 
> While scammers' biggest paydays come from tricking victims into handing over credit card or bank account information, many robocallers make incremental cash along the way, thanks to little-known databases that try to identify who is calling."*
> 
> Great explanation article on the telephone-
> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/ring-ring-ring-ring/561545/
> 
> My teenage telephone highlight was in 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have lived to see and live through 2020 only more advanced. Problem solved- just say no to the phone- if you can… Personally, I embrace technology, besides there is nothing that we can do to stop it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for that DW…I'll check it out. I remember the big old black rotary phones we had as a kid, the cords were always tangled up because my sister's were always yakking on them…; )

But ya know…you never really forget your first cell phone….









Here she is, all dressed up for the prom…actually dressed up as a joke pregift to my daughter who went to Chile for three years and we gifted her a phone and the "international plan"…
I'm haggling with the Smithsonian now. I've go them up to 27 cents but am holding out for .29. Plus shipping, of course. ; )


----------



## corelz125

Lol rcc wont budge for the 2 cents? DW that Dire wolf is very picky with who he likes at first not many get a warm first welcome from him


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW that Dire wolf is very picky with who he likes at first not many get a warm first welcome from him
> 
> - corelz125


Couldn't be more dangerous than a Beagle or Duck imbibing on vino. I have only been around what was said to be a dog/wolf twice in my life. Fascinating experience 1st time in a rural area… I sat with the owner 3 feet from her animal… that animal watched my every move… and as always never try to pet the animal…

What breed is he?


----------



## RCCinNC

Hey man, every penny counts. I mean really…the Smithsonian's supported by our hard earned/ invested/stuffed under the mattress dough. I just want a fair return….it's the principle of the thing, ya know?


> Lol rcc wont budge for the 2 cents? DW that Dire wolf is very picky with who he likes at first not many get a warm first welcome from him
> 
> - corelz125


I'm still getting the hang of this…next time the cart wont come before the horse…. ; )


----------



## pottz

> Or..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or..something a tad more sedate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a different colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


oh bandit you just hit my funny bone.ive always wanted a ford coupe hot rod 34ish.problem now is a clean metal body in prime condition is gonna set ya back about a 100k.so i just dream….....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodbutcher, I think you and I might have some differing personality traits… ; )
> Never say never….
> 
> - RCCinNC


I am not one of those people that want to organized the world or someone else's world. Just my own slice of it… LOL

However, I do know some people that really try one's patience informing you of everything you have done wrong with how you have something set up.

If it works for you its all good.


----------



## pottz

> i was just looking at projects and there were ads for teds woodworking all over the page.with all the trouble he s caused here really.maybe they made a deal with him,no more spam and you can have a legit ad ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The pups don t drink vino like you and Duck they are into a stout… Interesting how the show has changed. I don t know about you my friend but IMO this site seems to be similar to going back to see your high school a year later…
> Ps the bar has a Beagle sitting at one end and at the other end an angel. Now we have Dire wolf for a bartender…
> smiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah id say you better tip him well too.ill bet he's also a good bouncer?


----------



## pottz

> *How do they make any money from the to go calls. Now the majority of the people don t answer or hang up. *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Caller ID is feeding one of the very problems it was developed to stop: junk calls.*
> 
> *"Illegitimate robocallers, or outfits that flood American landlines with marketing calls, use the decades-old identification system to make money, even when no one picks up.
> 
> While scammers' biggest paydays come from tricking victims into handing over credit card or bank account information, many robocallers make incremental cash along the way, thanks to little-known databases that try to identify who is calling."*
> 
> Great explanation article on the telephone-
> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/ring-ring-ring-ring/561545/
> 
> My teenage telephone highlight was in 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have lived to see and live through 2020 only more advanced. Problem solved- just say no to the phone- if you can… Personally, I embrace technology, besides there is nothing that we can do to stop it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks for that DW…I'll check it out. I remember the big old black rotary phones we had as a kid, the cords were always tangled up because my sister's were always yakking on them…; )
> 
> But ya know…you never really forget your first cell phone….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, all dressed up for the prom…actually dressed up as a joke pregift to my daughter who went to Chile for three years and we gifted her a phone and the "international plan"…
> I'm haggling with the Smithsonian now. I've go them up to 27 cents but am holding out for .29. Plus shipping, of course. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


oh man the memories,mine was gray,shoulda kept it for the kids too laugh at.


----------



## pottz

> Woodbutcher, I think you and I might have some differing personality traits… ; )
> Never say never….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I am not one of those people that want to organized the world or someone else s world. Just my own slice of it… LOL
> 
> However, I do know some people that really try one s patience informing you of everything you have done wrong with how you have something set up.
> 
> If it works for you its all good.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ditto gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *GREAT AMERICAN SMOKEOUT *- Thursday Before Thanksgiving
> 
> This is an annual social engineering event to encourage Americans to stop tobacco smoking. The Great American Smokeout challenges smokers to quit cigarettes for 24 hours with the hopes that this decision will continue forever.
> 
> *My only comment is that when I was a lad a pack of smokes was 25 cents compared to today $$$$*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ummm, Negative. In fact I plan on smoking 2 cigars that night….


----------



## pottz

> *GREAT AMERICAN SMOKEOUT *- Thursday Before Thanksgiving
> 
> This is an annual social engineering event to encourage Americans to stop tobacco smoking. The Great American Smokeout challenges smokers to quit cigarettes for 24 hours with the hopes that this decision will continue forever.
> 
> *My only comment is that when I was a lad a pack of smokes was 25 cents compared to today $$$$*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Ummm, Negative. In fact I plan on smoking 2 cigars that night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i knew you were a rebel !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

He's a Siberian husky. We adopted him when he was 10 months and about 75lbs. Around here you can out the horse in the cart we'll catch on. I prefer a good stout over most other beers any day. I don't wait long enough for the car warranty people after I hear the automated voice I hang up. I have a feeling WB you have quite a few ways to play games with those callers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ummm, Negative. In fact I plan on smoking 2 cigars that night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Be honest- will you smoke them in house, if so does the wife agree…

You're a military man- have you ever study Gen Curtis LeMay and why he posed with that cigar? hint Bells Palsey


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> He s a Siberian husky. We adopted him when he was 10 months and about 75lbs. Around here you can out the horse in the cart we ll catch on. I prefer a good stout over most other beers any day. I don t wait long enough for the car warranty people after I hear the automated voice I hang up. I have a feeling WB you have quite a few ways to play games with those callers.
> 
> - corelz125


This guy inspired me. Was about an email which I don't deal with but same idea.

James Veich


----------



## corelz125

> Woodbutcher, I think you and I might have some differing personality traits… ; )
> Never say never….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I am not one of those people that want to organized the world or someone else s world. Just my own slice of it… LOL
> 
> However, I do know some people that really try one s patience informing you of everything you have done wrong with how you have something set up.
> 
> If it works for you its all good.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


There seems to be a few of those people on this site like that. We all work in our own way


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i knew you were a rebel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Supervisor in Iraq loved me,

okay maybe not.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *. I have a feeling WB you have quite a few ways to play games with those callers.*
> 
> - corelz125


Ask WBN to share that speaking Ukrainian as a response to someone?


----------



## RCCinNC

> i knew you were a rebel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Supervisor in Iraq loved me,
> 
> okay maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is a great pic. WBN. Your mom must've loved it. 
Goodnight guys…East Coast time. Next rounds on Pottz cuz he loves spreadin' the wealth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Has anyone ever seen a Siberian Husky and Beagle together?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *. I have a feeling WB you have quite a few ways to play games with those callers.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ask WBN to share that speaking Ukrainian as a response to someone?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah that works exceptional well, in person as well. Drives them nuts.


----------



## pottz

> i knew you were a rebel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Supervisor in Iraq loved me,
> 
> okay maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny are you a soldier only a mother can love ? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Has anyone ever seen a Siberian Husky and Beagle together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


best friends im sure hmmmm ?


----------



## pottz

> i knew you were a rebel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Supervisor in Iraq loved me,
> 
> okay maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That is a great pic. WBN. Your mom must've loved it.
> Goodnight guys…East Coast time. Next rounds on Pottz cuz he loves spreadin' the wealth.
> 
> - RCCinNC


thanks rcc ill be right in to tuck you in buddy,sweet dreams.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny are you a soldier only a mother can love ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Well at least Mom and my wife.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny are you a soldier only a mother can love ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well at least Mom and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Will she let you smoke those cigars in the house?


----------



## pottz

> gunny are you a soldier only a mother can love ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well at least Mom and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats all a man or soldier needs,to hell with the rest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny are you a soldier only a mother can love ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well at least Mom and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats all a man or soldier needs,to hell with the rest.
> 
> - pottz


OK but is the wife agreeable to cigar smoking in the house… "to hell with the rest." OMG Pottz this type of advice to give to WBN- I may be wrong, but doesn't the saying go "yes, dear"?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Will she let you smoke those cigars in the house?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Never had to deal with that, I smoke outside, usually in the shop at end of day as I look over my work and make plans for next day / project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

thanks i'll sleep beter


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You had to have a sense of humor to survive this place.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well I feel like I missed the first month of college. Someone is teaching accounting and I know nothing. Are we trying to get to 1000 posts by the end of the year?

DW you asked 50 or so posts ago what gifts we might be making.









I make the wine pour holders. I will be sitting at a table in the corner watching.

How is your exterior illumination going? (who knows the movie?)


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking box Pete. My dog likes small dogs so beagles are friends. Dogs the same size as him don't usually go to well unless it's a female then he seems a little less aggressive. That's good way to keep the peace wb keep it out of the house then everybody is happy.


----------



## RCCinNC

Woke up, first thing I did was check y'all's evening out. I'm gonna need to move to the west coast or change my schedule. I missed out.

Gunny…if I'm not being to presumptuous to call you that…It's good to be loved, no? Lovely bride BTW! ...and a belated Thank You from the heart man. Even old libs appreciate and admire the men and women who put it all out there for the rest of us. ; ) 
Pottz…Thanks for the tuck in, but you forgot to tell me my bedtime story. I'll get over it….it probably would've kept me awake all night anyway….; ) Hope they didn't drink you into the poor house last night. Maybe some night I'll hang out and be sure we do just that.
Desert…Not seen too many together…Beagles and Huskies, but that doesn't mean they can't be true friends. I'm carrying an olive branch in my muzzle and you can be whichever pup you want to be, OK? I'd truly like that. Love to know what special holiday is on for today!
Petey! Nice wine holder! What kind of wood is that?...and who gets the Moose head? Man, I gotta get on that Xmas gift making thing too….Its such a great win win when you see people's eye's light up when gifted by something you made for them…that for me is the true joy of Christmas. "Illuminate" me on the movie reference? 
Corelz….Beautiful pup man. The beach shot's great. That little dog in my pic. next to the guy that looks just like Sean Connery at 60 was my second cousin's terrier. When we'd visit NH he'd go on hikes with us and for every step we'd take he'd take ten…yet we'd wear out way before he did! Incredibly smart, loving pup, sadly only memories now but wonderful ones just the same. Don't have a pup now, but that's another never say never. ; )

Cigars in the house. If I want to be drawn and quartered by the wife, well yeah sure, why not.

Have a great day! If I missed anyone, don't take it too personally…if I go to previous pages I might lose text…and I ain't doing this twice!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

NCC, Gunny is fine. Been called that a long time. If my wife didn't call me by my first name I'd probably forget it. LOL

And you are welcome. Was the best of times and the worst of times. Survived and that's what matters.


----------



## GreenIsle

> Three ex-pats are drinking in a NY city bar. "As good as this is," said the Scotsman, "I still prefer the pubs back home. In Glasgow, there's a bar called McTavish's. The landlord there goes out of his way with the locals. When you buy four drinks he will buy the fifth."
> 
> "Well Angus," said the Englishman. "At my local pub in London, The Red Lion, the barman will buy your third drink after you buy the first two."
> 
> "Ahhh, dat's nothin'," said the Irishman. "Back home in my favorite pub, the moment you step foot in the place, they'll buy you a drink, then another. In fact all the drinks you like. Then, when you've had enough to drink, they'll take you upstairs and see dat you get laid, all on the house."
> 
> The Englishman and Scotsman were suspicious of the claim. "Did this actually happen to you?" they asked.
> 
> "Not myself personally, no," admitted the Irishman, "but it did happen to my sister quite a few times."
> 
> - corelz125


Love it. Hard to beat the old 'three men walk into a bar' gag


----------



## pottz

> Nice looking box Pete. My dog likes small dogs so beagles are friends. Dogs the same size as him don t usually go to well unless it s a female then he seems a little less aggressive. That s good way to keep the peace wb keep it out of the house then everybody is happy.
> 
> - corelz125


the beagle loves other dogs of any size,people she needs to warm up to.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL ABSURDITY DAY*
On November 20th, National Absurdity Day reigns supreme. Oddness and weirdness take over. We're not sure why, but it does.

*Dog writing jokes?*


----------



## pottz

> Woke up, first thing I did was check y'all's evening out. I'm gonna need to move to the west coast or change my schedule. I missed out.
> 
> Gunny…if I'm not being to presumptuous to call you that…It's good to be loved, no? Lovely bride BTW! ...and a belated Thank You from the heart man. Even old libs appreciate and admire the men and women who put it all out there for the rest of us. ; )
> Pottz…Thanks for the tuck in, but you forgot to tell me my bedtime story. I'll get over it….it probably would've kept me awake all night anyway….; ) Hope they didn't drink you into the poor house last night. Maybe some night I'll hang out and be sure we do just that.
> Desert…Not seen too many together…Beagles and Huskies, but that doesn't mean they can't be true friends. I'm carrying an olive branch in my muzzle and you can be whichever pup you want to be, OK? I'd truly like that. Love to know what special holiday is on for today!
> Petey! Nice wine holder! What kind of wood is that?...and who gets the Moose head? Man, I gotta get on that Xmas gift making thing too….Its such a great win win when you see people's eye's light up when gifted by something you made for them…that for me is the true joy of Christmas. "Illuminate" me on the movie reference?
> Corelz….Beautiful pup man. The beach shot's great. That little dog in my pic. next to the guy that looks just like Sean Connery at 60 was my second cousin's terrier. When we'd visit NH he'd go on hikes with us and for every step we'd take he'd take ten…yet we'd wear out way before he did! Incredibly smart, loving pup, sadly only memories now but wonderful ones just the same. Don't have a pup now, but that's another never say never. ; )
> 
> Cigars in the house. If I want to be drawn and quartered by the wife, well yeah sure, why not.
> 
> Have a great day! If I missed anyone, don't take it too personally…if I go to previous pages I might lose text…and I ain't doing this twice!
> 
> - RCCinNC


yeah you wouldn't want one of my bedtime stories rcc.as far as late night i left right after you to watch some shows and fell asleep,i get up at 4:15am during the week.


----------



## pottz

> Three ex-pats are drinking in a NY city bar. "As good as this is," said the Scotsman, "I still prefer the pubs back home. In Glasgow, there's a bar called McTavish's. The landlord there goes out of his way with the locals. When you buy four drinks he will buy the fifth."
> 
> "Well Angus," said the Englishman. "At my local pub in London, The Red Lion, the barman will buy your third drink after you buy the first two."
> 
> "Ahhh, dat's nothin'," said the Irishman. "Back home in my favorite pub, the moment you step foot in the place, they'll buy you a drink, then another. In fact all the drinks you like. Then, when you've had enough to drink, they'll take you upstairs and see dat you get laid, all on the house."
> 
> The Englishman and Scotsman were suspicious of the claim. "Did this actually happen to you?" they asked.
> 
> "Not myself personally, no," admitted the Irishman, "but it did happen to my sister quite a few times."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Love it. Hard to beat the old three men walk into a bar gag
> 
> 
> 
> - GreenIsle


greenisle welcome to corelz bar and grill,open 24/7/365,where everybody knows your name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer stated his ABS light was on. The sensors checked good for resistance. Was about to recommend replacing both. Just bugged me both went out at same time according to customer.

Made this tool to go in my drill and mimic the signal sent to ABS module. Both sensors worked. Hmm. Looking at the brakes I see new rotors and pads. Pulled sensor out and got a mirror. Found no ABS ring. Asked customer.

Oh yeah those ABS rotors were another $50 so I got the cheaper non ABS rotors.

Great job genius you shot yourself in the foot. Check out time for ABS light $125. To be told wrong rotors.

Oops.

Picture of my new special tool.


----------



## corelz125

Wb always comes up with a solution. I went with the cheaper rotors off Amazon once. That was the only time I got them from Amazon never again. They were warped in about 3 months. Good to have another new participant in the group.


----------



## corelz125

Potts this is the face you get when you don't tip or try to take his beer away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wb always comes up with a solution. I went with the cheaper rotors off Amazon once. That was the only time I got them from Amazon never again. They were warped in about 3 months. Good to have another new participant in the group.
> 
> - corelz125


Putting new rotors on another vehicle now. Customer did own brake job. Put pads on backwards. Alcohol was involved or so I heard anyway.

ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Saved for the end of them LONG days….


----------



## pottz

> Potts this is the face you get when you don t tip or try to take his beer away.
> 
> - corelz125


alright he's perfect he should do a great job keeping this bar in line,no more bad "tippers" like last time!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Says Who?!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> alright he s perfect he should do a great job keeping this bar in line,no more bad "tippers" like last time!
> 
> - pottz


*Corona Crazy scoundrel circa post # 3,043…*


----------



## pottz

> Says Who?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


your #1 the huskie is watchin brian,he can smell fear,so just tip heavy and dont ask for extra cheese on your burger. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> alright he s perfect he should do a great job keeping this bar in line,no more bad "tippers" like last time!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Corona Crazy scoundrel circa post # 3,043…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO !!!!! he's quiet right now but when he comes back….......just sayin.


----------



## pottz

man the service is slow tonight.one of the problems with new servers. ;>/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Relax the Beagles have just arrived…

*Happy Hour…*


----------



## pottz

> Relax the Beagles have just arrived…
> 
> *Happy Hour…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if you knew our beagle and saw that youd crap your pants buddy.the wife wanted two,she cant handle this one-lmao!!!


----------



## pottz

hey the next round is on….corelz!


----------



## corelz125

You west coast guys are active early today. There's a few things you shouldn't do while drinking changing brakes is one. Also I keep the drinking til after I'm done using the jointer or table saw. There is no extra cheese when he's around he loves cheese almost as much as his beer.


----------



## pottz

> You west coast guys are active early today. There s a few things you shouldn t do while drinking changing brakes is one. Also I keep the drinking til after I m done using the jointer or table saw.
> 
> - corelz125


*chicken!!!*


----------



## pottz

> You west coast guys are active early today. There s a few things you shouldn t do while drinking changing brakes is one. Also I keep the drinking til after I m done using the jointer or table saw.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *chicken!!!*
> 
> - pottz


ps-when youve had enough too drink you wont even realize youve lost fingers until the morning when the wife is yelling at you for blood all the fresh sheets-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A strange thing usually happens when you have a close call or accident while drunk. You seem to sober up real quick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Also I keep the drinking til after I m done using the jointer or table saw.
> 
> - corelz125


*That is a prudent admonishment of the dangers of alcohol in the shop.* +1

*Yet there are those who socially imbibe and they could monitor their own safe limits-*










*Or we could require one of these devices for our machines? *









*
It could be the next Saw Stop…*


----------



## pottz

> A strange thing usually happens when you have a close call or accident while drunk. You seem to sober up real quick.
> 
> - corelz125


sadly not fast enough,alcohol is not allowed in my shop until all work for the day is done.


----------



## pottz

> Also I keep the drinking til after I m done using the jointer or table saw.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *That is a prudent admonishment of the dangers of alcohol in the shop.* +1
> 
> *Yet there are those who socially imbibe and they could monitor their own safe limits-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or we could require one of these devices for our machines? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It could be the next Saw Stop…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not in my shop,thats one place the government cant tell me what i can do.just like gun control,as the famous statement from charlton heston,"from my cold dead hands".


----------



## pottz

so with that blessing i wish all a happy thanksgiving and may your turkey rest in peace.


----------



## pottz

hey corelz you open for thanksgiving,a lot of us our homeless and need a good meal,and a good drink buddy-lol.

anyone got a killer drink for thanksgiving,or better yet a good wine?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drinking and a good cigar are for AFTER the work is done. As they should be. This during the work is just insanity.

Got stuff done in the shop, one box I am working on will be for concrete bits. Glued top and bottom on the frame tonight. Will flush route the edges tomorrow and cut it down to make a bottom and top. Hinges and clasps are in stock so just waiting for work to be done tomorrow and then I can get home and get cracking.

Have 4 trays in the finishing room now in various stages of completion. Might be ready to assemble Sunday but I doubt it. Have to work on some measurements for a Drill Press cabinet to get started on this weekend. Maybe..


----------



## corelz125

Thanksgiving eve is one of the busiest bar nights of the year. That was before covid though. Depends if we can get a fill in bartender for the day shift. WB you get your concrete bit replaced yet?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> anyone got a killer drink for thanksgiving,or better yet a good wine?*
> 
> - pottz


*Apple Cider Recipes to Complement Any Thanksgiving Dinner*
https://www.tigerchef.com/apple-cider-recipes-to-complement-any-thanksgiving-dinner.html









*
Guys, I have chosen not to go to social functions on Thanksgiving day. Therefore, come on my end of the "bar" and share a thanksgiving thought. *









*
Humor is welcome…*


----------



## pottz

damn gunny you really wanna embarrass us dont you. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *
> anyone got a killer drink for thanksgiving,or better yet a good wine?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Apple Cider Recipes to Complement Any Thanksgiving Dinner*
> https://www.tigerchef.com/apple-cider-recipes-to-complement-any-thanksgiving-dinner.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Guys, I have chosen not to go to social functions on Thanksgiving day. Therefore, come on my end of the "bar" and share a thanksgiving thought. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Humor is welcome…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 dw it's gonna just be and swmbo this year.we were gonna go to our fav restaurant but i said no lets just stay at home.im gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey with some simple sides.stay safe jocks.


----------



## pottz

> Thanksgiving eve is one of the busiest bar nights of the year. That was before covid though. Depends if we can get a fill in bartender for the day shift. WB you get your concrete bit replaced yet?
> 
> - corelz125


hey ill work the early shift if you want?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 dw it s gonna just be and swmbo this year.we were gonna go to our fav restaurant but i said no lets just stay at home.im gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey with some simple sides.stay safe jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Make sure to "chirp" in on Thursday


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB you get your concrete bit replaced yet?
> 
> - corelz125


Got a set of Milwaukee coming should be here few days. May have the box to hold them done by then.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys, I have chosen not to go to social functions on Thanksgiving day. Therefore, come on my end of the "bar" and share a thanksgiving thought. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been just my wife and I for Thanksgiving since 2010 when I came home from Iraq and she came here from Ukraine. Have enjoyed nice quiet day, giving thanks to the Lord for surviving, and for the woman in my life.

Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny you really wanna embarrass us dont you. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Just an update…..... LOL


----------



## corelz125

DEA police officer stops at a ranch in Texas, and talks with an old rancher. From the first second he had a bad attitude about him, annoyed he had to muddy his clean boots out in the country. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Alright, you can search the ranch, but do not go in that field over there."

The DEA officer, clearly angry, says, "Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me." Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher.

"See this badge? DO you?!? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish, on any land, no questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand me?!?" He shouts.

The rancher nods quietly, apologizes, and goes about his chores.

A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the DEA officer running for his life chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis Bull. With every step the bull is gaining ground on the officer, as he runs for all he's worth.

The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs:

"Your badge… Show him your BADGE!!!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs:
> 
> "Your badge… Show him your BADGE!!!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

this is why your the jokemeister and bar and grill owner.,you know how to handle difficult customers.

and you can tell the best jokes (sam) aka sam from cheers.


----------



## pottz

days long gone,i wish for again friends….....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Guys, I have chosen not to go to social functions on Thanksgiving day. Therefore, come on my end of the "bar" and share a thanksgiving thought. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Been just my wife and I for Thanksgiving since 2010 when I came home from Iraq and she came here from Ukraine. Have enjoyed nice quiet day, giving thanks to the Lord for surviving, and for the woman in my life.
> 
> Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> *


*

"Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.'
See you on Thursday and if you sit on my side of the "bar"- I got the cover charge…

Tonight, I'm watching the Patton movie intro… respectfully I like the part when he said, "I didn't shovel ******************** in Louisiana." ENJOY THE 6 MIN CLIP














*
Ps and I'll share with you our Viet Nam soldier's "protective" bibles…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DEA police officer stops at a ranch in Texas, and talks with an old rancher. From the first second he had a bad attitude about him, annoyed he had to muddy his clean boots out in the country. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Alright, you can search the ranch, but do not go in that field over there."
> 
> The DEA officer, clearly angry, says, "Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me." Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher.
> 
> "See this badge? DO you?!? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish, on any land, no questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand me?!?" He shouts.
> 
> The rancher nods quietly, apologizes, and goes about his chores.
> 
> A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the DEA officer running for his life chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis Bull. With every step the bull is gaining ground on the officer, as he runs for all he's worth.
> 
> The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs:
> 
> "Your badge… Show him your BADGE!!!"
> 
> - corelz125


That reminds me of the Late, Great Paul Harvey reporting the Feds asked all the western states for the number of cattle guards in their states. The 2 or 3 with the most were told to get them off the payroll or they would lose federal funding.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend and I were hunting in eastern WA ion an area used as rangeland. The logging roads had "Cattle Guard Ahead" warning signs. A Seattlite hunter asked us where all the cattle guard are, he hadn't seen any ;-)) WE told him how they guarded the cattle because too many Seattle hunters were mistaking them for deer. By the time we got done with our explanation of them hiding in the area, I'm sure he tripled checked before he shot a deer is he saw one ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Guys, I have chosen not to go to social functions on Thanksgiving day. Therefore, come on my end of the "bar" and share a thanksgiving thought. *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Been just my wife and I for Thanksgiving since 2010 when I came home from Iraq and she came here from Ukraine. Have enjoyed nice quiet day, giving thanks to the Lord for surviving, and for the woman in my life.
> 
> Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> "Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.
> See you on Thursday and if you sit on my side of the "bar"- I got the cover charge…
> 
> Tonight, I m watching the Patton movie intro… respectfully I like the part when he said, "I didn t shovel ******************** in Louisiana." ENJOY THE 6 MIN CLIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


damn straight dw if we had more pattons we'd have a lot less problems.this country is a bunch of [email protected]#$es today,no one wants or is willing to sacrifice what his generation did so we can live the life we all do.some day todays generation will pay for that mistake.hey war is hell and many die to keep what we have.gunny your opinion is the most valuable here.if you want?


----------



## pottz

is the owner of this bar and grill here,ive got a complaint,my nachos had a cock roach in it! looks like a issue for the health dept.


----------



## nailerguy

I've enjoyed this


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ve enjoyed this
> 
> - nailerguy


Congratulations C125 Your first Spam…


----------



## pottz

> I ve enjoyed this
> 
> - nailerguy


well good nailerguy,we love new members so welcome to the craziest thread on lj's.if your a spammer you will not end well.if your legit we need you.we take guys with only 2 posts with caution,so i hope you are.the host of this thread isn't here to welcome you personally,but he'll be around soon.


----------



## pottz

> I ve enjoyed this
> 
> - nailerguy
> 
> Congratulations C125 Your first Spam…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey lets see.im hopin your wrong,im real tiered of spammers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "Be more than happy to share some wit, wisdom and a drink with ya.
> See you on Thursday and if you sit on my side of the "bar"- I got the cover charge…
> 
> Tonight, I m watching the Patton movie intro… respectfully I like the part when he said, "I didn t shovel ******************** in Louisiana." ENJOY THE 6 MIN CLIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ps and I ll share with you our Viet Nam soldier s "protective" bibles…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Will do. Intend to work in the shop till about 1600. Then some supper and chill out time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

COPY WBN


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no one wants or is willing to sacrifice what his generation did so we can live the life we all do.some day todays generation will pay for that mistake.hey war is hell and many die to keep what we have.gunny your opinion is the most valuable here.if you want?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah it is a *all about me* theme going on. You mention to them about taking a bullet for someone and get that look like, who me?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> is the owner of this bar and grill here,ive got a complaint,my nachos had a cock roach in it! looks like a issue for the health dept.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> is the owner of this bar and grill here,ive got a complaint,my nachos had a cock roach in it! looks like a issue for the health dept.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ahhh todays "common" sense ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yesterday´s Common Sense.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This year We are doing Thanksgiving at our friends from San Francisco place. Also coming are a family from Denver CO., a couple from Austin TX., and a mystery family whom I havent met yet from Lansing MI.

So, I will be the Only >One from the Original 13. My Bud from Denver did go to Yale, but that doesnt count.

There are probably restrictions here about how many people can gather, and We Dont care. FookEm.


----------



## corelz125

Talk to the bartender about that Potts see what he says. Can't blame them Bob rather have a fresh filet mignon than deer. Common sense seems to be even less common these days.


----------



## Peteybadboy

RCC, That is cocobolo, works nice on boxes w wrap around grain. " My dad taught me all I know about exterior illumination" (Christmas Vacation, Chevy Chase classic)
DW , thanks for the video, I am now pumped up, to do the next phase of exterior illumination.
Potz, sorry about your turkey
Nailgunner, welcome. Your name reminds me of the time when I bought a nail gun for my bro-in-law (he had a huge compressor for car tools), I showed him how to use it, and said don't go crazy because it is cool to shoot nails, I came back and the door trim he just put up had 100's of nails in it!
Corlez thanks for the jokes
Topmax it amazes me how those cattle guards are so effective. In Katonah I lived next door to the John Jay homestead. They built a "ha-ha" to do the same thing. I bet know one knows what that is.


----------



## RCCinNC

> - Desert_Woodworker


 Well now that makes sense. If you name an album "Hot Rats" and your kid "Moon Unit 12'" absurdity is definitely your thing. As a kid, me and a friend used to make prank phone calls with one of his albums…don't remember which one…belonged to a friends older brother.

And for some reason, the site only sent half my post! Happening to any of you?


----------



## RCCinNC

So, continuing….
(Hello?) ..."Susie? Susie Cream Cheese?"…(Who's this? / Wrong number pal/Hey kid, you called last week and I let Prince Albert free already)... "This your conscience baby" ..and then we'd roll around laughing like the idiot kids we were. Stupid kids, rainy days, Ma Bell, and Frank Zappa adding up to one almost forgotten memory.

When we were stupid kid stories are the best…especially the ones that you were lucky enough to have survived. ; )


----------



## bandit571

Sneak a peek?









Before it gets posted as a Project…..


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC, That is cocobolo, works nice on boxes w wrap around grain. " My dad taught me all I know about exterior illumination" (Christmas Vacation, Chevy Chase classic)
> DW , thanks for the video, I am now pumped up, to do the next phase of exterior illumination.
> Potz, sorry about your turkey
> Nailgunner, welcome. Your name reminds me of the time when I bought a nail gun for my bro-in-law (he had a huge compressor for car tools), I showed him how to use it, and said don t go crazy because it is cool to shoot nails, I came back and the door trim he just put up had 100 s of nails in it!
> Corlez thanks for the jokes
> Topmax it amazes me how those cattle guards are so effective. In Katonah I lived next door to the John Jay homestead. They built a "ha-ha" to do the same thing. I bet know one knows what that is.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks…a beautiful wood! 
And of course! The house preferred Christmas Special…this brain's been idle too long….


----------



## RCCinNC

> Sneak a peek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before it gets posted as a Project…..
> 
> - bandit571


Nice…really nice. I love using raised panels. Something about the mortise and tenon construction and playing with boards to match the grain is really satisfying. Can't wait for the post!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a PIP….?









Lid prop in use…there is "Back-up" available..


















Cedar floor is installed..









Still needs a few coats of a clear gloss poly on everything on the outside….









waiting on the dust in the shop to settle down….


----------



## RCCinNC

Love the prop…and how it's the lid for another compartment. No matter how long I wait for that dust to settle down, Im always dealing with a few "nibs"… Lucky are the fortunate few that have a separate, "filtered" space for finishing. 
Good luck!


----------



## pottz

> This year We are doing Thanksgiving at our friends from San Francisco place. Also coming are a family from Denver CO., a couple from Austin TX., and a mystery family whom I havent met yet from Lansing MI.
> 
> So, I will be the Only >One from the Original 13. My Bud from Denver did go to Yale, but that doesnt count.
> 
> There are probably restrictions here about how many people can gather, and We Dont care. FookEm.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah there telling everyone here the same thing,single family get togethers only,and dont travel.we'll see how many listen and if creates a bigger surge than we already have.


----------



## pottz

> So, continuing….
> (Hello?) ..."Susie? Susie Cream Cheese?"…(Who's this? / Wrong number pal/Hey kid, you called last week and I let Prince Albert free already)... "This your conscience baby" ..and then we'd roll around laughing like the idiot kids we were. Stupid kids, rainy days, Ma Bell, and Frank Zappa adding up to one almost forgotten memory.
> 
> When we were stupid kid stories are the best…especially the ones that you were lucky enough to have survived. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


oh man you just revived an old memory of us doing the same thing,we were about 7 or8 i think,we thought it was real funny.


----------



## corelz125

Sister Mary Katherine lived in a nunnery, a block away from Jack's liquor store.

One day, in walked Sister Mary K. and said, "Oh Jack, give me a pint o' the brandy."

"Sister Mary Katherine," exclaimed Jack, " I could never do that! I have never sold alcohol to a nun in my life!"

"Oh, Jack," she responded, "it's only for the Mother Superior."

Her voice dropped. "It helps her constipation, you know."

So Jack sold her the brandy. Later that night, Jack closed the store and walked home.

As he passed the nunnery, who should he see but Sister Mary Katherine. And she was snookered.

She was singing and dancing, whirling around and flapping her arms like a bird, right there on the sidewalk.

A crowd was gathering. Jack pushed through and exclaimed, "Sister Mary Katherine! For shame! And you told me this was for the Mother Superior's constipation!"

Sister Mary Katherine didn't miss a beat as she replied, "And so it is, me lad, so it is. When she sees me, she's gonna crap."


----------



## pottz

> Maybe a PIP….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lid prop in use…there is "Back-up" available..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar floor is installed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs a few coats of a clear gloss poly on everything on the outside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on the dust in the shop to settle down….
> 
> - bandit571


yeah that lid prop is a pretty cool idea,dont think ive seen one done like that before.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Sister Mary Katherine lived in a nunnery, a block away from Jack's liquor store.
> 
> One day, in walked Sister Mary K. and said, "Oh Jack, give me a pint o' the brandy."
> 
> "Sister Mary Katherine," exclaimed Jack, " I could never do that! I have never sold alcohol to a nun in my life!"
> 
> "Oh, Jack," she responded, "it's only for the Mother Superior."
> 
> Her voice dropped. "It helps her constipation, you know."
> 
> So Jack sold her the brandy. Later that night, Jack closed the store and walked home.
> 
> As he passed the nunnery, who should he see but Sister Mary Katherine. And she was snookered.
> 
> She was singing and dancing, whirling around and flapping her arms like a bird, right there on the sidewalk.
> 
> A crowd was gathering. Jack pushed through and exclaimed, "Sister Mary Katherine! For shame! And you told me this was for the Mother Superior's constipation!"
> 
> Sister Mary Katherine didn't miss a beat as she replied, "And so it is, me lad, so it is. When she sees me, she's gonna crap."
> 
> - corelz125


You did it again Corel…ya made my wife laugh better than I can make her laugh. I'm gonna stop reading her your damn jokes. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> So, continuing….
> (Hello?) ..."Susie? Susie Cream Cheese?"…(Who's this? / Wrong number pal/Hey kid, you called last week and I let Prince Albert free already)... "This your conscience baby" ..and then we'd roll around laughing like the idiot kids we were. Stupid kids, rainy days, Ma Bell, and Frank Zappa adding up to one almost forgotten memory.
> 
> When we were stupid kid stories are the best…especially the ones that you were lucky enough to have survived. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> oh man you just revived an old memory of us doing the same thing,we were about 7 or8 i think,we thought it was real funny.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah…I think it started skipping after awhile…" This is your conscience ba (click) This is your conscience ba (click) This is your conscience ba " Just made us laugh harder…


----------



## pottz

> Sister Mary Katherine lived in a nunnery, a block away from Jack's liquor store.
> 
> One day, in walked Sister Mary K. and said, "Oh Jack, give me a pint o' the brandy."
> 
> "Sister Mary Katherine," exclaimed Jack, " I could never do that! I have never sold alcohol to a nun in my life!"
> 
> "Oh, Jack," she responded, "it's only for the Mother Superior."
> 
> Her voice dropped. "It helps her constipation, you know."
> 
> So Jack sold her the brandy. Later that night, Jack closed the store and walked home.
> 
> As he passed the nunnery, who should he see but Sister Mary Katherine. And she was snookered.
> 
> She was singing and dancing, whirling around and flapping her arms like a bird, right there on the sidewalk.
> 
> A crowd was gathering. Jack pushed through and exclaimed, "Sister Mary Katherine! For shame! And you told me this was for the Mother Superior's constipation!"
> 
> Sister Mary Katherine didn't miss a beat as she replied, "And so it is, me lad, so it is. When she sees me, she's gonna crap."
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud,i went right past this earlier.years ago the place i worked there was a sister that ran a soup kitchen near or store and she would come in time to time looking for donations,most of the talking was done in the owners office with a bottle of whisky.all in the name of the lord of course-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self-delete


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finished up the last of 3 pieces in this drawer. This is a tray, or flip[ it over and it is ready to be used as bit storage if needed. ya never know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moving on to this concrete bit box I need to make. Glued up the frame then glued a top and bottom to it. It's in there somewhere under the clamps.. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wife bought me this Freud set for some box joint work. Upgrade from my well used Craftsman set. Installed and did few test cuts, nice..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corona Crazy …

*In-N-Out in 14 HOURS! Burger chain opens its first two Colorado outlets leading to fights and epic lines as people joke it's quicker to drive to California*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8972231/In-N-Burger-chain-opens-two-Colorado-outlets-leading-fights-epic-14-hour-lines.html









*
Top Max your commentary would be appreciated…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Corona Crazy …
> 
> *In-N-Out in 14 HOURS! Burger chain opens its first two Colorado outlets leading to fights and epic lines as people joke it s quicker to drive to California*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8972231/In-N-Burger-chain-opens-two-Colorado-outlets-leading-fights-epic-14-hour-lines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Top Max your commentary would be appreciated…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I dunno that any burger is worth waiting in line for 14 hours. Myself I just make my own on the charcoal grill, make extra so I can have more later.


----------



## pottz

yeah the in n out craze,i dont get it,the burgers are good but not crazy good,and the fries are the worst you'll ever eat.id say if the line is more than 15 minutes go to mc donalds-lol.

14 hrs are people corona crazy or what! the world has gone nuts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How much time would you wait for… the item such as food, retail shopping and so on… As a society today "we want it NOW".

We have gone through, as a society, social turmoil from BLM to In-and-Out… and it keeps on coming…

*Clockwork Orange*


----------



## RCCinNC

> Finished up the last of 3 pieces in this drawer. This is a tray, or flip[ it over and it is ready to be used as bit storage if needed. ya never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Your bit organization looks like furniture. And you'll love the box joint set. Some great jig designs here or elsewhere if you haven't done so already!
Now that I know you're a mechanic Gunny, I get the organization. Friend of mine who was installing a crate engine into an e250 had the whole front end pulled off, bolts and screws in boxes. I asked him how he kept it all straight. He just smiled and pointed at his head. 
...In my dreams…; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> How much time would you wait for… the item such as food, retail shopping and so on… As a society today "we want it NOW".
> 
> We have gone through, as a society, social turmoil from BLM to In-and-Out… and it keeps on coming…
> 
> *Clockwork Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Funny you should say that…beyond the whole social turmoil aspect…no one's patient anymore. For example…
and something my wife read and passed on to me.
In our parents generation, if they were given a reward for the quality of there work that gave them the day off, they'd pin the notice to the cork board above their desk, and be proud of the recognition but likely never use it. In our generation, we'd use it, but plan it carefully so as to add to a planned vacation. Our kids? " Cool! I'm outta here!"


----------



## RCCinNC

> Corona Crazy …
> 
> *In-N-Out in 14 HOURS! Burger chain opens its first two Colorado outlets leading to fights and epic lines as people joke it s quicker to drive to California*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8972231/In-N-Burger-chain-opens-two-Colorado-outlets-leading-fights-epic-14-hour-lines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Top Max your commentary would be appreciated…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dunno that any burger is worth waiting in line for 14 hours. Myself I just make my own on the charcoal grill, make extra so I can have more later.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Absolutely. My quarter pounder is usually twice that and a heck of a lot better too. So Pottz, are you a hard core charcoal man, or is propane acceptable as an alternative?
Seriously. People fight over this topics too. ; ).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Absolutely. My quarter pounder is usually twice that and a heck of a lot better too. *So Pottz, are you a hard core charcoal man, or is propane acceptable as an alternative?*
> Seriously. People fight over this topics too. ; ).
> 
> - RCCinNC


*
Caution my Captian… this boy is from the South… Correct answer charcoal but ask him are we grilling or smoking?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Next concern are there any pizza places open on Thanksgiving? *


----------



## RCCinNC

> Ummm, Negative. In fact I plan on smoking 2 cigars that night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Be honest- will you smoke them in house, if so does the wife agree…
> 
> You re a military man- have you ever study Gen Curtis LeMay and why he posed with that cigar? hint Bells Palsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sneaking back into the archives for this response DW. For a guy who has Bells Palsy that's no hint, that's a gimme. ; ) I suspect one side of his mouth drooped due to the paralysis…the cigar hid that? 
I first noticed it years ago when I blinked, and noticed my left eye wouldn't shut all the way. Some people recover, some don't. I'm better, but the eye thing still exists and I've got a crooked smile. Not cigar worthy though. ; )


----------



## pottz

> How much time would you wait for… the item such as food, retail shopping and so on… As a society today "we want it NOW".
> 
> We have gone through, as a society, social turmoil from BLM to In-and-Out… and it keeps on coming…
> 
> *Clockwork Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Funny you should say that…beyond the whole social turmoil aspect…no one's patient anymore. For example…
> and something my wife read and passed on to me.
> In our parents generation, if they were given a reward for the quality of there work that gave them the day off, they'd pin the notice to the cork board above their desk, and be proud of the recognition but likely never use it. In our generation, we'd use it, but plan it carefully so as to add to a planned vacation. Our kids? " Cool! I'm outta here!"
> 
> - RCCinNC


spot on rcc,ive got some millenials working for me and theyd rather go home than work and get some overtime.just no motivation anymore.then they cry about not being able to get ahead! ill say how about working harder and they say why,whats it gonna get us? i guess there waiting for the inheritance.i hate to say but im goin out with my last dime,get off your ass and make your own life.it's a sad ass generation,but whats scarey is,there the ones that will be taking care of us someday.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Absolutely. My quarter pounder is usually twice that and a heck of a lot better too. *So Pottz, are you a hard core charcoal man, or is propane acceptable as an alternative?*
> Seriously. People fight over this topics too. ; ).
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *
> Caution my Captian… this boy is from the South… Correct answer charcoal but ask him are we grilling or smoking?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ha! Ya think ya know me? Well yes…I will say that charcoal is superior…but when you grill at least 4 nights a week like I do…convenience becomes an issue. So yea…my shame DW…but I've gone to the propane dark side. 
But good one about the smoking aspect….Just had to take down a hickory a few months ago…so who knows what holds in the future?


----------



## RCCinNC

> How much time would you wait for… the item such as food, retail shopping and so on… As a society today "we want it NOW".
> 
> We have gone through, as a society, social turmoil from BLM to In-and-Out… and it keeps on coming…
> 
> *Clockwork Orange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Funny you should say that…beyond the whole social turmoil aspect…no one's patient anymore. For example…
> and something my wife read and passed on to me.
> In our parents generation, if they were given a reward for the quality of there work that gave them the day off, they'd pin the notice to the cork board above their desk, and be proud of the recognition but likely never use it. In our generation, we'd use it, but plan it carefully so as to add to a planned vacation. Our kids? " Cool! I'm outta here!"
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> spot on rcc,ive got some millenials working for me and theyd rather go home than work and get some overtime.just no motivation anymore.then they cry about not being able to get ahead! ill say how about working harder and they say why,whats it gonna get us? i guess there waiting for the inheritance.i hate to say but im goin out with my last dime,get off your ass and make your own life.it s a sad ass generation,but whats scarey is,there the ones that will be taking care of us someday.
> 
> - pottz


"There the ones that will be taking care of us some day."

Thanks for that Pottz. Won't be sleeping tonight. Maybe I'll just go hang out at Kubrick's milk bar.


----------



## bandit571

And…do they deliver…?


----------



## RCCinNC

> And…do they deliver…?
> 
> - bandit571


Good point. Living in the sticks has its drawbacks. Crappy internet and no pizza delivery guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "There the ones that will be taking care of us some day."
> 
> Thanks for that Pottz. Won't be sleeping tonight. *Maybe I'll just go hang out at Kubrick's milk bar.
> *
> 
> - RCCinNC


*
"Maybe I'll just go hang out at Kubrick's milk bar."*
*
and if your milk-drinking becomes a social problem… then they will cure you…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bandit* May as well start the finish. I doubt the dust ever settles in your shop ;-))

Fights in 14 hour hamburger lines is good news. Here in WW a guy was targeted for robbery and followed home by 2 lowlifes. He was shot and killed. Fortunately the low lives were caught when they went to the hospital. A 22 yo stabbed and killed his 11 yo brother. Fights in the hamburger lines is welcome relief.

Good one *corelz125* I'm sure she's gonna crap. ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night from D_W*


----------



## corelz125

I use propane I dont wanna wait for the charcoal to heat up. Want my burgers fast. HF clamps there WB?


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazy …
> 
> *In-N-Out in 14 HOURS! Burger chain opens its first two Colorado outlets leading to fights and epic lines as people joke it s quicker to drive to California*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8972231/In-N-Burger-chain-opens-two-Colorado-outlets-leading-fights-epic-14-hour-lines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Top Max your commentary would be appreciated…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dunno that any burger is worth waiting in line for 14 hours. Myself I just make my own on the charcoal grill, make extra so I can have more later.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Absolutely. My quarter pounder is usually twice that and a heck of a lot better too. So Pottz, are you a hard core charcoal man, or is propane acceptable as an alternative?
> Seriously. People fight over this topics too. ; ).
> 
> - RCCinNC


charcoal what are we cavemen,propane are we in rural america? im on natural gas my friend,if i wanna q it's 10 minutes and all 4 burners are about 600 degrees! what do you want me to grill for ya?


----------



## RCCinNC

> "There the ones that will be taking care of us some day."
> 
> Thanks for that Pottz. Won't be sleeping tonight. *Maybe I'll just go hang out at Kubrick's milk bar.
> *
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *
> "Maybe I'll just go hang out at Kubrick's milk bar."*
> *
> and if your milk-drinking becomes a social problem… then they will cure you…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I know it makes me a sick man that I actually have the DVD, but the film's one of my all time deep dark secret favorites. Roddie McDowell (sp?) was brilliant in that film. Wife doesn't much like it though… what's up with that?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My wife and I have a system that works well for the two of us. Once a week I cook on the charcoal grill and prep the meats. During the week we reheat and she makes the sides. Simple but effective and gives me burgers and chicken and such to take to work for lunch.

Thanksgiving is same thing. I will cook the bird in the oven, then cut and prep. She will come in after that is done and do the sides. Shortly after we sit down and enjoy our meal. Much later some wine and maybe dessert.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Corona Crazy …
> 
> *In-N-Out in 14 HOURS! Burger chain opens its first two Colorado outlets leading to fights and epic lines as people joke it s quicker to drive to California*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8972231/In-N-Burger-chain-opens-two-Colorado-outlets-leading-fights-epic-14-hour-lines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Top Max your commentary would be appreciated…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dunno that any burger is worth waiting in line for 14 hours. Myself I just make my own on the charcoal grill, make extra so I can have more later.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Absolutely. My quarter pounder is usually twice that and a heck of a lot better too. So Pottz, are you a hard core charcoal man, or is propane acceptable as an alternative?
> Seriously. People fight over this topics too. ; ).
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> charcoal what are we cavemen,propane are we in rural america? im on natural gas my friend,if i wanna q it s 10 minutes and all 4 burners are about 600 degrees! what do you want me to grill for ya?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah…rural America, bending over and taking it from Amerigas. Don't get me started. I gotta haggle the price with them every year. 
Filet…medium rare. And make it snappy. ; )


----------



## pottz

and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !


----------



## RCCinNC

> *Good night from DW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


G'nite DW. That's a sweet pic.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

In preparation for this upcoming project I am looking for ideas and input. I own 3 drills presses. A floor model JET 17 inch, WEN benchtop 12 inch and finally a Delta benchtop 8 inch. Currently I have the two benchtops on a cabinet that sits 34 inches tall. The quill is at eye level, bit tall for me by 6 inches. My idea is to line these up along a 45 inch gap. Bit tight but that is all the available room. To line them up requires a 24 inch cabinet with 4 inch wheels. On top of that cabinet I will need a riser for the small Delta.

Any thoughts on lining them up this way, or suggestions? I know some will ask why keep them? Well I have yet to get rid of a piece of functional equipment. Having extra has been a bonus for me. Plus it is nice to have one set up for metal work only.

Here is current set up. I like the height for the quill on the JET, as you can see the WEN is a rather large benchtop model. Got it for $100 recently. Only issue was broken switch box which I repaired and the unit was ready to go.


----------



## RCCinNC

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz


Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.


----------



## RCCinNC

> In preparation for this upcoming project I am looking for ideas and input. I own 3 drills presses. A floor model JET 17 inch, WEN benchtop 12 inch and finally a Delta benchtop 8 inch. Currently I have the two benchtops on a cabinet that sits 34 inches tall. The quill is at eye level, bit tall for me by 6 inches. My idea is to line these up along a 45 inch gap. Bit tight but that is all the available room. To line them up requires a 24 inch cabinet with 4 inch wheels. On top of that cabinet I will need a riser for the small Delta.
> 
> Any thoughts on lining them up this way, or suggestions? I know some will ask why keep them? Well I have yet to get rid of a piece of functional equipment. Having extra has been a bonus for me. Plus it is nice to have one set up for metal work only.
> 
> Here is current set up. I like the height for the quill on the JET, as you can see the WEN is a rather large benchtop model. Got it for $100 recently. Only issue was broken switch box which I repaired and the unit was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So you'll be lining them up to your preferred jet table setting? Ie. All three lined up, the bench tops on the wheeled cabinet?


----------



## RCCinNC

And no explanation necessary regarding keeping them all. My tools are my buddies. They're in it for life. ; )


----------



## pottz

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC


too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.


----------



## pottz

> In preparation for this upcoming project I am looking for ideas and input. I own 3 drills presses. A floor model JET 17 inch, WEN benchtop 12 inch and finally a Delta benchtop 8 inch. Currently I have the two benchtops on a cabinet that sits 34 inches tall. The quill is at eye level, bit tall for me by 6 inches. My idea is to line these up along a 45 inch gap. Bit tight but that is all the available room. To line them up requires a 24 inch cabinet with 4 inch wheels. On top of that cabinet I will need a riser for the small Delta.
> 
> Any thoughts on lining them up this way, or suggestions? I know some will ask why keep them? Well I have yet to get rid of a piece of functional equipment. Having extra has been a bonus for me. Plus it is nice to have one set up for metal work only.
> 
> Here is current set up. I like the height for the quill on the JET, as you can see the WEN is a rather large benchtop model. Got it for $100 recently. Only issue was broken switch box which I repaired and the unit was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good too know im not the only one with a tool fetish….....wait what am i saying ,this is lumber-tool fatish-jocks !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So you'll be lining them up to your preferred jet table setting? Ie. All three lined up, the bench tops on the wheeled cabinet?
> 
> - RCCinNC


That is my idea. Now order is up for grabs. Current order is just where I had a clear spot when the WEN came along. Had to move the Delta to this side of shop to make room on other side of shop for a new Benchtoop RIKON 10 inch Bandsaw. My larger 14 inch JET BS is now set up for resaw work, the little guy handles all the odd jobs.


----------



## RCCinNC

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.
> 
> - pottz


Well looky here,...another "friend" defined loosely. Wanna see photos of our vacation in Maine? ; )-


----------



## RCCinNC

Well, not sure what to add beyond obvious storage etc. in the cabinet…but that's definitely your forte anyway.
One thought, if it's OK to fix the two bench top heights permanently, would be to build a table and fence set up that includes both presses. That would give you lots of material support. Angles and adjustable heights could still be a achieved with your Jet.


----------



## pottz

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well looky here,...another "friend" defined loosely. Wanna see photos of our vacation in Maine? ; )-
> 
> - RCCinNC


loosely ??? i dont do loosely rcc,it's tight or nothing bud!


----------



## RCCinNC

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well looky here,...another "friend" defined loosely. Wanna see photos of our vacation in Maine? ; )-
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> loosely ??? i dont do loosely rcc,it s tight or nothing bud!
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, like you're really taking me seriously. I'd actual send some pics…cuz it's another hobby of mine, but the internet is having a stroke tonight. 
But I'm gonna take you up on those ribs someday bud!


----------



## sansoo22

> In preparation for this upcoming project I am looking for ideas and input. I own 3 drills presses. A floor model JET 17 inch, WEN benchtop 12 inch and finally a Delta benchtop 8 inch. Currently I have the two benchtops on a cabinet that sits 34 inches tall. The quill is at eye level, bit tall for me by 6 inches. My idea is to line these up along a 45 inch gap. Bit tight but that is all the available room. To line them up requires a 24 inch cabinet with 4 inch wheels. On top of that cabinet I will need a riser for the small Delta.
> 
> Any thoughts on lining them up this way, or suggestions? I know some will ask why keep them? Well I have yet to get rid of a piece of functional equipment. Having extra has been a bonus for me. Plus it is nice to have one set up for metal work only.
> 
> Here is current set up. I like the height for the quill on the JET, as you can see the WEN is a rather large benchtop model. Got it for $100 recently. Only issue was broken switch box which I repaired and the unit was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The WEN looks to have a pretty nice table height adjustment to it. That would probably be my primary woodworking drill press. If I mounted the little Delta on a riser block I might toy with the idea of it being on some heavy duty drawer slides. Could pull it forward to use it and push it back out of the way when not in use. That way it doesnt interfere with the WEN if you choose to outfit it with a table that includes a fence, t-track, stops, etc.


----------



## RCCinNC

WBN…I hate doing this to ya but my East Coast time is catching up with me. Talk about the drill press ideas later though, OK? 
And you Pottz…you have a good evening. I hope I'm not leaving you alone at the bar buddy.

G'nite guys!


----------



## RCCinNC

> In preparation for this upcoming project I am looking for ideas and input. I own 3 drills presses. A floor model JET 17 inch, WEN benchtop 12 inch and finally a Delta benchtop 8 inch. Currently I have the two benchtops on a cabinet that sits 34 inches tall. The quill is at eye level, bit tall for me by 6 inches. My idea is to line these up along a 45 inch gap. Bit tight but that is all the available room. To line them up requires a 24 inch cabinet with 4 inch wheels. On top of that cabinet I will need a riser for the small Delta.
> 
> Any thoughts on lining them up this way, or suggestions? I know some will ask why keep them? Well I have yet to get rid of a piece of functional equipment. Having extra has been a bonus for me. Plus it is nice to have one set up for metal work only.
> 
> Here is current set up. I like the height for the quill on the JET, as you can see the WEN is a rather large benchtop model. Got it for $100 recently. Only issue was broken switch box which I repaired and the unit was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> The WEN looks to have a pretty nice table height adjustment to it. That would probably be my primary woodworking drill press. If I mounted the little Delta on a riser block I might toy with the idea of it being on some heavy duty drawer slides. Could pull it forward to use it and push it back out of the way when not in use. That way it doesnt interfere with the WEN if you choose to outfit it with a table that includes a fence, t-track, stops, etc.
> 
> - sansoo22


There ya go…good ideas Sansoo. Have fun with it you guys….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The WEN looks to have a pretty nice table height adjustment to it. That would probably be my primary woodworking drill press. If I mounted the little Delta on a riser block I might toy with the idea of it being on some heavy duty drawer slides. Could pull it forward to use it and push it back out of the way when not in use. That way it doesnt interfere with the WEN if you choose to outfit it with a table that includes a fence, t-track, stops, etc.
> 
> - sansoo22


Good idea and one I have used before for my bench grinder.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN…I hate doing this to ya but my East Coast time is catching up with me. Talk about the drill press ideas later though, OK?
> And you Pottz…you have a good evening. I hope I'm not leaving you alone at the bar buddy.
> 
> G'nite guys!
> 
> - RCCinNC


I am here late… LOL


----------



## pottz

> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well looky here,...another "friend" defined loosely. Wanna see photos of our vacation in Maine? ; )-
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> loosely ??? i dont do loosely rcc,it s tight or nothing bud!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, like you re really taking me seriously. I'd actual send some pics…cuz it's another hobby of mine, but the internet is having a stroke tonight.
> But I'm gonna take you up on those ribs someday bud!
> 
> - RCCinNC





> and as far as smoking thats a whole different game gents,now were talkin low and slow,with hardwoods,not that pellet crap,who even knows what is in a "pellet" !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Truth, smoking's beyond my culinary skillset, but I have a friend that's really into it, and sends me foodie picks just to torture me. " I'd invite ya over but ya know this whole virus thing… " "Friend, " defined loosely. I got him back though. We went to Maine for three weeks and I bombarded him with photos of our vacation.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> too bad bud because i make baby backs that will make your heart skip a beat.the invitation is open ended so when this crap ends just say when and the smoker is lit.gonna spatchcock and smoke a turkey this year.usually smoke a prime rib for christmas,but i dont think the virus will be gone by then.hey your loss bud.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well looky here,...another "friend" defined loosely. Wanna see photos of our vacation in Maine? ; )-
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> loosely ??? i dont do loosely rcc,it s tight or nothing bud!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, like you re really taking me seriously. I'd actual send some pics…cuz it's another hobby of mine, but the internet is having a stroke tonight.
> But I'm gonna take you up on those ribs someday bud!
> 
> - RCCinNC


hey i joke but i dont take friendships lightly,if youve had that problem it wasn't with me!!!


----------



## pottz

> The WEN looks to have a pretty nice table height adjustment to it. That would probably be my primary woodworking drill press. If I mounted the little Delta on a riser block I might toy with the idea of it being on some heavy duty drawer slides. Could pull it forward to use it and push it back out of the way when not in use. That way it doesnt interfere with the WEN if you choose to outfit it with a table that includes a fence, t-track, stops, etc.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> Good idea and one I have used before for my bench grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats pretty cool gunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Saturday night and the bar closes early?


----------



## Peteybadboy

local news, man saves his dawg from an alligator. Small dog say 5 lbs, small gator say 3 feet, man jumps in the water (underwater) grabs the gator, that had is dog in its mouth, drags it ashore and pried the dog loose. Amazing!

Boys vs. Girls today (golf) weather is fantastic, Boys up 14-11 for the year. Oh and we won at cards last night.

Sorry I missed you all at the bar, drinks were flowing here.


----------



## RCCinNC

About friendship's Pottz…neither do I. Just a little "ribbing" my friend. ; ) 


> The WEN looks to have a pretty nice table height adjustment to it. That would probably be my primary woodworking drill press. If I mounted the little Delta on a riser block I might toy with the idea of it being on some heavy duty drawer slides. Could pull it forward to use it and push it back out of the way when not in use. That way it doesnt interfere with the WEN if you choose to outfit it with a table that includes a fence, t-track, stops, etc.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> Good idea and one I have used before for my bench grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats pretty cool gunny.
> 
> - pottz


I love that kind of thing….innovations in the shop that either expand a tools performance/ functionality are great.
Kind of like letting 007's "Q" loose amongst your tools. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> local news, man saves his dawg from an alligator. Small dog say 5 lbs, small gator say 3 feet, man jumps in the water (underwater) grabs the gator, that had is dog in its mouth, drags it ashore and pried the dog loose. Amazing!
> 
> Boys vs. Girls today (golf) weather is fantastic, Boys up 14-11 for the year. Oh and we won at cards last night.
> 
> Sorry I missed you all at the bar, drinks were flowing here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Well yeah Petey…no reason for apology. As much as I enjoy hanging out here, I'll take real over virtual any day. ; ) 
...Now that's a man who loves his dog….Wow.


----------



## bandit571

May try to spread some varnish around, today….









A bit too nasty outside, to even think of going out, today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody go to church this morning?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*November 22, 1963*...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Anybody go to church this morning?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes and no. Priest has a Zoom bible study sessions, one for daily life the other one is for my Orthodox Conversion Class. Attended both.


----------



## pottz

churches here are outdoor only but that may change today if the new numbers are too high.sounds like restaurants will be closed for outdoor dining again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> churches here are outdoor only but that may change today if the new numbers are too high.sounds like restaurants will be closed for outdoor dining again.
> 
> - pottz


But and any form of protest is perfectly acceptable. All protocols are followed in extremis so protest do not spread Covid 19.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Notice from the pic of the Pilgrims… that they went with their firearms.










*"In its colonial past, Georgia required men to take their guns to church.
Colonial Georgia had a law requiring that everyone eligible for militia service.."*

from the article… TAKE YOUR GUNS TO CHURCH: THE SECOND AMENDMENT AND CHURCH AUTONOMY

https://digitalcommons.liberty.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1162&context=lu_law_review

Since it is Sunday, here is a verse from that article-

"And David said unto Ahimelech, And is there not here under
thine hand spear or sword? . . .And the priest said, The sword of
Goliath the Philistine, whom thou slewest in the valley of Elah,
behold, it is here wrapped in a cloth behind the ephod: if thou wilt
take that, take it: for there is no other save that here. And David
said, There is none like that; give it me.'
And to the captains over hundreds did the priest give king David's
spears and shields, that were in the temple of the LORD. And the
guard stood, every man with his weapons in his hand, round
about the king, from the right corner of the temple to the left
corner of the temple, along by the altar and the temple."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is an idea for craftspeople-

*Easy David Bible Crafts*
https://www.kgmcrafts.com/david-bible-crafts.html#slingshot










or if you and your student are up to it


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bar is open in my house.

Boys lost to the girls. Now 14-12 on the year. I shot 46-37 = 83 could not get it going on the front.

What undermount drawer slides do you guys use? Wife wants slides, not wood runners, I don't want to hide dove tails. Undermount slides is what I am thinking. I would buy a quality product if I knew it was quality. Got any ideas?

We had a fire pit last night. Wood burning of course. Just cool enough to have a fire here.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Go with the top name brands….

Maybe this video will help you…

*How to Install Blum Soft-Close Undermount Drawer Slides*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is America: Florida Man Rescues Puppy From Alligator In Incredible Video*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/this-is-america-florida-man-rescues-puppy-from-alligator-in-incredible-video/


----------



## pottz

> *This is America: Florida Man Rescues Puppy From Alligator In Incredible Video*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/this-is-america-florida-man-rescues-puppy-from-alligator-in-incredible-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not a big gator but still pretty bad ass,and never lost the cigar.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Bar is open in my house.
> 
> Boys lost to the girls. Now 14-12 on the year. I shot 46-37 = 83 could not get it going on the front.
> 
> What undermount drawer slides do you guys use? Wife wants slides, not wood runners, I don t want to hide dove tails. Undermount slides is what I am thinking. I would buy a quality product if I knew it was quality. Got any ideas?
> 
> We had a fire pit last night. Wood burning of course. Just cool enough to have a fire here.
> 
> Be safe out there.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm with DW on that. ..just don't have a heart attack when you price them. Definitely would be a shame to cover dove tails with sidemounts. You could set them back a bit I guess, but that would be a real pain if you're working with face frames. 
Fire pit on my list of want to do's….stone surround with a steel insert. "Wood burning of course" ; ) Have any experience with quality inserts? Seems like the reviews are all over the place.

Stay safe back atcha Petey.


----------



## RCCinNC

> May try to spread some varnish around, today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit too nasty outside, to even think of going out, today…
> 
> - bandit571


Aaahhh…finishing…my "favorite" part. May your day be free of frustration, dust and without drips.

The cedar floor in your piece is gorgeous. When Hurricane Fran came through in '96, a friend of mine went in with another guy and purchased a Woodmizer saw mill. They milled a ton of down red oak and cedar, and my friend, who restored an old farmhouse a couple of years later, used the material for all the trim, cabinetry, and flooring, and even an open stairwell. The contrast of the cedar, a mix of both heart and sapwood like you have in your piece, with the oak throughout the house was flat out gorgeous.


----------



## pottz

bar looks pretty empty tonight? just a couple old bar flies from a cooking forum sitting over in the corner talking about the best way to make gravy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RCC- This is a horror story about buying a knockoff brand hardware (when I had a cabinet business). The products that failed were imported knock-offs… 2 kitchen jobs for callback work. These were being sold to us- a few cents cost me dollars. *Shout out to Petey- stay with the good stuff.*

My favorite saying as a teacher at the end of class-* "Make Good Choices"*


----------



## pottz

i agree buy quality it's a lot cheaper in the long run.the contractors i sell too have a hard time understanding that. long run.


----------



## corelz125

This is a story about a couple who had been happily married for years, the only friction in their marriage was the husband's habit of farting loudly every morning when he awoke the noise would wake his wife and the smell would make her eyes water and make her gasp for air.

Every morning she would plead with him to stop ripping them off because it was making her sick.
He told her he couldn't stop it and that it was perfectly natural. She told him to see a doctor, she was concerned that one day he would blow his guts out.

The years went by and he continued to rip them out. Then one Christmas day morning, as she was preparing the turkey for dinner and he was upstairs sound asleep, she looked at the innards, neck, gizzard, liver and all the spare parts, and a malicious thought came to her.
She took the bowl and went upstairs where her husband was sound asleep and, gently pulling the bed covers back, she pulled back the elastic waistband of his underpants and emptied the bowl of turkey guts into his shorts.

Sometime later she heard her husband waken with his usual trumpeting which was followed by a blood curdling scream and the sound of frantic footsteps as he ran into the bath room. The wife could hardly control herself as she rolled on the floor laughing, tears in her eyes!

After years of torture she reckoned she had got him back pretty good. About twenty minutes later, her husband came downstairs in his blood stained underpants with a look of horror on his face. She bit her lip as she asked him what was the matter.

He said, "Honey you were right… all these years you have warned me and I didn't listen to you."
"What do you mean?" asked his wife. "Well, you always told me that one day I would end up farting my guts out, and today it finally happened, but by the grace of god, some Vaseline and two fingers. I think I got most of them back in


----------



## corelz125

RCC I have seen some fire pits made from old 55 gal drums I think they even made one from an old washing machine drum.


----------



## pottz

> This is a story about a couple who had been happily married for years, the only friction in their marriage was the husband's habit of farting loudly every morning when he awoke the noise would wake his wife and the smell would make her eyes water and make her gasp for air.
> 
> Every morning she would plead with him to stop ripping them off because it was making her sick.
> He told her he couldn't stop it and that it was perfectly natural. She told him to see a doctor, she was concerned that one day he would blow his guts out.
> 
> The years went by and he continued to rip them out. Then one Christmas day morning, as she was preparing the turkey for dinner and he was upstairs sound asleep, she looked at the innards, neck, gizzard, liver and all the spare parts, and a malicious thought came to her.
> She took the bowl and went upstairs where her husband was sound asleep and, gently pulling the bed covers back, she pulled back the elastic waistband of his underpants and emptied the bowl of turkey guts into his shorts.
> 
> Sometime later she heard her husband waken with his usual trumpeting which was followed by a blood curdling scream and the sound of frantic footsteps as he ran into the bath room. The wife could hardly control herself as she rolled on the floor laughing, tears in her eyes!
> 
> After years of torture she reckoned she had got him back pretty good. About twenty minutes later, her husband came downstairs in his blood stained underpants with a look of horror on his face. She bit her lip as she asked him what was the matter.
> 
> He said, "Honey you were right… all these years you have warned me and I didn't listen to you."
> "What do you mean?" asked his wife. "Well, you always told me that one day I would end up farting my guts out, and today it finally happened, but by the grace of god, some Vaseline and two fingers. I think I got most of them back in
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC- This is a horror story about buying a knockoff brand hardware (when I had a cabinet business). The products that failed were imported knock-offs… 2 kitchen jobs for callback work. These were being sold to us- a few cents cost me dollars. *Shout out to Petey- stay with the good stuff.*
> 
> My favorite saying as a teacher at the end of class-* "Make Good Choices"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1
You got that right. In the long run…if you can afford the best get it because it can end up costing you more in the end. Had to replace a bunch of glides myself…same deal. Lady actually thought I had installed used glides. I was mortified. I went with an unknown trying to save her some money and that as the last time I did that. I agree 100%...but, having been out of it for awhile some of these price increases are jaw droppers. I'm going to redo our kitchen, (or so I've been promising the bride) and it's still going to be hard to follow yours, and my own advice, even when I know better. 
I'm not sure whether I've told this story here or elsewhere….Sadly, my mother in law passed fairly young. Her mother however lived to 103. So, we'd take her on outings or shopping, and she'd always remark…"everything's so expensive! " We'd of course chuckle softly to ourselves. Now? My wife and I go shopping and say exactly the same thing. Now we're not laughing so much…. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

Corelz. That joke is incredibly hysterically disgusting. So much so I can't wait to tell it to my wife. 
As always, thanks for the laugh!

Great idea about the 55 gal drum. Don't know why I didn't think of that. I used to use them as burn barrels all the time. Sure…they rust out, but you could get at least 3 inserts out of just one of them. One more thing for the honey do list…except I've got a bit of personal motivation for this project. ; )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RCCinNC




----------



## RCCinNC

Sorry…couldn't resist….


----------



## RCCinNC

Early night…take care guys…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Burn barrels, yeah I have one. Made a cover for it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry…couldn't resist….
> 
> - RCCinNC


IMO those bugs are flocking to those jokes…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> bar looks pretty empty tonight? just a couple old bar flies from a cooking forum sitting over in the corner talking about the best way to make gravy !
> 
> - pottz


Been in shop all day, busy, puttering along. No finished product to shop at this time. But have several items in the finishing room in various stages of getting done. Added few more today as I got trays and such made for what should be last drawer.

Tried out my new Freud dado blades. NICE!!! Did not use for box joints yet. Have to get some hardwood for that project. Going to make my sled have plates on front, one for single blade, then another for the dado blade. This way one jig can do both. saves me space and keeps set up easy.


----------



## corelz125

To leave you speechless in 3 languages then I know you got a good laugh. Rcc to bad you weren't closer we have about 8 empty 55 gal drums laying around that will probably get thrown away. I even have some bricks you could have. I'm the same way I know i should get the better stuff but sometimes I get the cheaper ones.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry…couldn't resist….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> IMO those bugs are flocking to those jokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OUCH !


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


thats one thing, im not a bar guy,hell the way i drink id go broke-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry…couldn't resist….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> IMO those bugs are flocking to those jokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OUCH !
> 
> - pottz


As Charles Neil ended "Just Say'in"


----------



## pottz

> bar looks pretty empty tonight? just a couple old bar flies from a cooking forum sitting over in the corner talking about the best way to make gravy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been in shop all day, busy, puttering along. No finished product to shop at this time. But have several items in the finishing room in various stages of getting done. Added few more today as I got trays and such made for what should be last drawer.
> 
> Tried out my new Freud dado blades. NICE!!! Did not use for box joints yet. Have to get some hardwood for that project. Going to make my sled have plates on front, one for single blade, then another for the dado blade. This way one jig can do both. saves me space and keeps set up easy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice,ive been busy all day making salt and pepper grinders,this years xmas gift,gotta make 16,3 down…sighhhh.well at least i know what im doing over the long thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## pottz

> To leave you speechless in 3 languages then I know you got a good laugh. Rcc to bad you weren t closer we have about 8 empty 55 gal drums laying around that will probably get thrown away. I even have some bricks you could have. I m the same way I know i should get the better stuff but sometimes I get the cheaper ones.
> 
> - corelz125


cmon guys,oil drums really.ive got a cast aluminum chiminea thats red hot full of walnut right now.when that thing heats up it's like a furnace,keeps the patio area nice and warm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good evening…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cmon guys,oil drums really.ive got a cast aluminum chiminea thats red hot full of walnut right now.when that thing heats up it s like a furnace,keeps the patio area nice and warm.
> 
> - pottz


Oil drum = free Not really intyerested in this heat thing I stay in shop. Pins in my arm and wrist do not like cold weather. Most of the burn is trash from house with some odds and ends from shop. I do cheat though, used oil for accelerant.


----------



## pottz

> Good evening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw the beagle *HATES* CATS !!!


----------



## pottz

> cmon guys,oil drums really.ive got a cast aluminum chiminea thats red hot full of walnut right now.when that thing heats up it s like a furnace,keeps the patio area nice and warm.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oil drum = free Not really intyerested in this heat thing I stay in shop. Pins in my arm and wrist do not like cold weather. Most of the burn is trash from house with some odds and ends from shop. I do cheat though, used oil for accelerant.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ive got a fire going every weekend year round.right now i was out by the fire listening some van halen (panama) enjoying a glass of zinfandel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Good evening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw the beagle *HATES* CATS !!!
> 
> - pottz


*But the cat (DW) has accepted the Beagle (Pottz), yet we don't sleep together… *

Yet the cat is comfortable with the Direwolf- Because he does not fret about a cat…


----------



## pottz

> Good evening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw the beagle *HATES* CATS !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *But the cat (DW) has accepted the Beagle (Pottz), yet we don t sleep together… *
> 
> Yet the cat is comfortable with the Direwolf- Because he does not fret about a cat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your creepin me out dw ;-/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max I missed this one for Veterans Day- COVID2020*





*Charter school in AZ skip to the 13:30 mark- if people are interested watch the kids sing the individual services "theme songs" during their assembly…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- it is not about hate…*


----------



## pottz

yeah well that lamb was probably dinner!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *November 22, 1963*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It has been down hill from there ;-(



> Great idea about the 55 gal drum. Don't know why I didn't think of that. I used to use them as burn barrels all the time. Sure…they rust out, but you could get at least 3 inserts out of just one of them. One more thing for the honey do list…except I've got a bit of personal motivation for this project. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


I have one made from 1/3 of an old water heater. Door cut in near the bottom. Legs welded on.

*Corelz*. Good joke, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## pottz

> *November 22, 1963*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It has been down hill from there ;-(
> 
> Great idea about the 55 gal drum. Don't know why I didn't think of that. I used to use them as burn barrels all the time. Sure…they rust out, but you could get at least 3 inserts out of just one of them. One more thing for the honey do list…except I've got a bit of personal motivation for this project. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I have one made from 1/3 of an old water heater. Door cut in near the bottom. Legs welded on.
> 
> *Corelz*. Good joke, thanks for the laugh!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob where you been we needed you.this bar has been lonely tonight.drinks on me my friend-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max I missed this one for Veterans Day- COVID2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charter school in AZ skip to the 13:30 mark- if people are interested watch the kids sing the individual services "theme songs" during their assembly…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Kids say the Pledge here every morning. I doubt they do in Seattle. Probably get them expelled and the teachers fired ;-(


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max I missed this one for Veterans Day- COVID2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charter school in AZ skip to the 13:30 mark- if people are interested watch the kids sing the individual services "theme songs" during their assembly…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Kids say the Pledge here every morning. I doubt they do in Seattle. Probably get them expelled and the teachers fired ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah pretty damn sad when saying the pledge is a bad thing.they stopped that here many years ago,afraid they would make the kids feel proud of their country i guess.apparently loving being an american is a horrible thing these days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *November 22, 1963*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It has been down hill from there ;-(
> 
> Great idea about the 55 gal drum. Don't know why I didn't think of that. I used to use them as burn barrels all the time. Sure…they rust out, but you could get at least 3 inserts out of just one of them. One more thing for the honey do list…except I've got a bit of personal motivation for this project. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I have one made from 1/3 of an old water heater. Door cut in near the bottom. Legs welded on.
> 
> *Corelz*. Good joke, thanks for the laugh!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob where you been we needed you.this bar has been lonely tonight.drinks on me my friend-lol.
> 
> - pottz


We were looking at houses today. Napped a few hours when we got home. Some nights I don't sleep much especially after writing letters to the city attorney and others. We need to document and notify for the benefit of any survivors and heirs. My hope is to see the mayor, council and code staff prosecuted under RICO statutes if they destroy a few houses here. That will have to be the feds. We do not have any responsible people in the state justice system here other than the police. Many of them are taking early retirement.

They did require the perpetrator to clear the 10 foot vegetation free zone again this fall. This is the 3rd or fourth time. First time he replanted within a month. We didn't have serious brush fires here 20 years ago; the brush was a barrier to fire. Today it is fuel and we are seeing temp and humidity conditions that will cause fast traveling crown fires in the tree tops. This is the problem with fire around propane tanks. We should have some warning. The process takes about 15 or 20 minutes. 




Calculations indicate a 1 mm hole in propane piping will release approximately 514 cubic feet of vapor per day (expanded from liquid at a ratio of 270 to 1). It is equivalent to approximately 13.5 pounds of TNT. That illustrates the approximate explosive risk allowing barriers around the propane tank. Normal earth settlement, delivery hazards (the most hazardous activity using propane), earthquake, wildfires or any equipment failure or accident are the risks significantly mitigated by code enforcement.

Gas pool explosion explanation at the 4:45 point in this video: 



 Note it explains a mechanical failure during delivery allows propane, heavier than air, to blanket the ground with a random spark igniting the vapor cloud. Walking through the pool a static spark generated by clothing can be the ignition source. The most hazardous activity in the use of propane is tank to tank transfer. OSHA reports tell of a delivery driver in the late 90s that dropped a hose. He was properly equipped and well trained with 20-25 years' experience. That was a fatal accident.

The last sentence in the letter to the city attorney: "Do you support the mayor, the city council and code enforcement staff maintaining explosive risks of this level in this neighborhood risking a dozen homes being destroyed or damaged beyond repair and up to 50 people being at risk of injury or death?"

Hard to believe WW has people that stupid running cities, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max I missed this one for Veterans Day- COVID2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charter school in AZ skip to the 13:30 mark- if people are interested watch the kids sing the individual services "theme songs" during their assembly…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Kids say the Pledge here every morning. I doubt they do in Seattle. Probably get them expelled and the teachers fired ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah pretty damn sad when saying the pledge is a bad thing.they stopped that here many years ago,afraid they would make the kids feel proud of their country i guess.apparently loving being an american is a horrible thing these days.
> 
> - pottz


They do not want to offend the uninvited guests. ;-(


----------



## pottz

> *November 22, 1963*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It has been down hill from there ;-(
> 
> Great idea about the 55 gal drum. Don't know why I didn't think of that. I used to use them as burn barrels all the time. Sure…they rust out, but you could get at least 3 inserts out of just one of them. One more thing for the honey do list…except I've got a bit of personal motivation for this project. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I have one made from 1/3 of an old water heater. Door cut in near the bottom. Legs welded on.
> 
> *Corelz*. Good joke, thanks for the laugh!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob where you been we needed you.this bar has been lonely tonight.drinks on me my friend-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We were looking at houses today. Napped a few hours when we got home. Some nights I don t sleep much especially after writing letters to the city attorney and others. We need to document and notify for the benefit of any survivors and heirs. My hope is to see the mayor, council and code staff prosecuted under RICO statutes if they destroy a few houses here. That will have to be the feds. We do not have any responsible people in the state justice system here other than the police. Many of them are taking early retirement.
> 
> They did require the perpetrator to clear the 10 foot vegetation free zone again this fall. This is the 3rd or fourth time. First time he replanted within a month. We didn t have serious brush fires here 20 years ago; the brush was a barrier to fire. Today it is fuel and we are seeing temp and humidity conditions that will cause fast traveling crown fires in the tree tops. This is the problem with fire around propane tanks. We should have some warning. The process takes about 15 or 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calculations indicate a 1 mm hole in propane piping will release approximately 514 cubic feet of vapor per day (expanded from liquid at a ratio of 270 to 1). It is equivalent to approximately 13.5 pounds of TNT. That illustrates the approximate explosive risk allowing barriers around the propane tank. Normal earth settlement, delivery hazards (the most hazardous activity using propane), earthquake, wildfires or any equipment failure or accident are the risks significantly mitigated by code enforcement.
> 
> Gas pool explosion explanation at the 4:45 point in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> Note it explains a mechanical failure during delivery allows propane, heavier than air, to blanket the ground with a random spark igniting the vapor cloud. Walking through the pool a static spark generated by clothing cash be the ignition source. The most hazardous activity in the use of propane is tank to tank transfer. OSHA reports tell of a delivery driver in the late 90s that dropped a hose. He was properly equipped and well trained with 20-25 years' experience. That was a fatal accident.
> 
> The last sentence in the letter to the city attorney: "Do you support the mayor, the city council and code enforcement staff maintaining explosive risks of this level in this neighborhood risking a dozen homes being destroyed or damaged beyond repair and up to 50 people being at risk of injury or death?"
> 
> Hard to believe WW has people that stupid running cities, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hell bob there everywhere,in local, state and federal running or should i say running things into the ground.so hey where are you looking to move,local or get the hell outa dodge?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *November 22, 1963*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hard to believe WW has people that stupid running cities, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Government exists… I enjoy you posts


----------



## bandit571

One run to the store, today…..and that was more than enough "fun" for one day…..did not a thing all day, and kind of liked it…..









Beagle approved?


----------



## pottz

> One run to the store, today…..and that was more than enough "fun" for one day…..did not a thing all day, and kind of liked it…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle approved?
> 
> - bandit571


beagle approved bandit,cheers and good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hell bob there everywhere,in local, state and federal running or should i say running things into the ground.so hey where are you looking to move,local or get the hell outa dodge?
> 
> - pottz


I would like to move to Idaho or Montana, but it is not practical. Just spent a good part of the last 4 years involved with 90 yo long distance mom care. We won't move too far from the kids and grandkids. Out of King County. Not in a burn flat development with houses 10 feet apart. A location that I can control the wildfire risks, it any. City of Auburn ignores fire code too maximizing the growing wildfire risks. My experience in biz makes me believe the perpetrator's insurance will not pay because to the egregious violations accommodated by the city. I am 99% sure mine will go after the city. I expect to see them bankrupted by personal injury and property loss suits when we have an 8+ earthquake. I am going to suggest they rename the city Aberrant as a warning to the people. Where ever we go the chances of being adjacent to 1,000 gallon propane tank with barriers around it to maximize risk is zero. Nobody else can be that stupid! It is a safe fuel without the barriers. We will be in a lower crime area too. No more people trying the door at night. Lower chance of home invasion.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One run to the store, today…..and that was more than enough "fun" for one day…..did not a thing all day, and kind of liked it…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle approved?
> 
> - bandit571


Looks like party time to me ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hell bob there everywhere,in local, state and federal running or should i say running things into the ground.so hey where are you looking to move,local or get the hell outa dodge?
> 
> - pottz


I suppose they are to some extent. The eastergonn Ore town LB lives in there isn't any crime. The sheriff said if you get yourself damaged breaking into someone's house there will not be much of an investigation. ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

RCC check out Smoke-less fire pits made by the Amish. Made by Breeo in Lancaster PA. I have the iron one 3/16 thick steel. If you where in fla I'd give you one. They shipped two, and would not take the other back. (weighs a lot). Buy a cover for it. You don't want rain in there.

DW yes I will look into Blum, the video blew my head a little. I have installed these in the past, but the lowes version.

Good to see Topmax back.


----------



## pottz

this is why you havn't heard from the duck lately.


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC check out Smoke-less fire pits made by the Amish. Made by Breeo in Lancaster PA. I have the iron one 3/16 thick steel. If you where in fla I d give you one. They shipped two, and would not take the other back. (weighs a lot). Buy a cover for it. You don t want rain in there.
> 
> DW yes I will look into Blum, the video blew my head a little. I have installed these in the past, but the lowes version.
> 
> Good to see Topmax back.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks for the tip…and kind…very kind offer regarding the extra smokeless pit. Kind of rooted in place right now, otherwise I might just come down and avail myself of your generosity,...and perhaps pull up a seat to that real bar. It's been a while. Oh yeah, and make it worthwhile for the girls by substituting for one of you guys on the back nine. Since I don't golf, they'd really love it, I'm sure. Shocking with Pinehurst down the road. I don't follow NASCAR either. Born and raised in NC, people say it's unnatural and tend to avoid me. ; ) 
Again +1 for Blum, though there may be other's of similar quality. Like I said, it's been awhile, and I've always used sidemounts, so my experience is limited.

Good to see ya Top. Been awhile…and I see you're dealing with the same old ********************e. Idaho? Montana? Given my love for the out of doors…that'd seriously be a tough one, but family is the great decider for us as well.
I've been away from this scene for a long time. Is your Mom still with us? If so, and you see her…pass on my admiration once again…what the hell, give her a hug for me. If she is no longer, my heartfelt thoughts and sympathies. Long story for the rest of you…but Top's mom's an inspiration.


----------



## RCCinNC

> this is why you havn t heard from the duck lately.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe he's just having a hard time gettin' out of the tub.


----------



## corelz125

LBD is busy playing a comp game trying to conquer the world by blundering, pillaging, and raping his way through the high seas. I'm not to sure how the dire wolf feels about cats we don't let him get close enough. Some huskies see cats as a chew toy. The anti pledge of allegiance comes from more Americans than immigrants. Some immigrants are mor proud to be here than some that are born here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer said his daughter drove car and now it drives funny.

This should be straight.


----------



## RCCinNC

> LBD is busy playing a comp game trying to conquer the world by blundering, pillaging, and raping his way through the high seas. I m not to sure how the dire wolf feels about cats we don t let him get close enough. Some huskies see cats as a chew toy. The anti pledge of allegiance comes from more Americans than immigrants. Some immigrants are mor proud to be here than some that are born here.
> 
> - corelz125


Well I'll allow him the plundering…(blundering?...see what ya did there….) and pillaging, but I'd prefer we leave the ladies alone. One step too far personally, though I know you're just kidding.. Sore point in my world and I'll leave it there. 
Cats aren't bad, if you don't mind having a completely aloof carpet spraying, furniture destroying, disloyal yet somehow completely innocent pet to all of the above charges simply because making them chase laser pointers is incredibly entertaining. 
Regarding the immigrants…I kind of get that. Born into it, being American loses meaning. People forget how fortunate we are, and many take it for granted, as they've never known anything else. Immigrants seek a better life unavailable to them in their home countries…and those who achieve it, are intensely patriotic.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Customer said his daughter drove car and now it drives funny.
> 
> This should be straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Somewhere there's a curb or a pothole with her name on it. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC




----------



## pottz

> LBD is busy playing a comp game trying to conquer the world by blundering, pillaging, and raping his way through the high seas. I m not to sure how the dire wolf feels about cats we don t let him get close enough. Some huskies see cats as a chew toy. The anti pledge of allegiance comes from more Americans than immigrants. Some immigrants are mor proud to be here than some that are born here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Well I'll allow him the plundering…(blundering?...see what ya did there….) and pillaging, but I'd prefer we leave the ladies alone. One step too far personally, though I know you re just kidding.. Sore point in my world and I'll leave it there.
> Cats aren't bad, if you don't mind having a completely aloof carpet spraying, furniture destroying, disloyal yet somehow completely innocent pet to all of the above charges simply because making them chase laser pointers is incredibly entertaining.
> Regarding the immigrants…I kind of get that. Born into it, being American loses meaning. People forget how fortunate we are, and many take it for granted, as they've never known anything else. Immigrants seek a better life unavailable to them in their home countries…and those who achieve it, are intensely patriotic.
> 
> - RCCinNC


so true we take it all for granted.


----------



## pottz

> this is why you havn t heard from the duck lately.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe he's just having a hard time gettin' out of the tub.
> 
> - RCCinNC


thats only when he's had too much vino.


----------



## pottz

this is what happens when the duck gets bored,he lights your projects on fire!


----------



## corelz125

Didn't mention who, he might be burning down the villages, raping the horses, and riding off on the women. That's from a movie that line. Hahaha or your sideways pics.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dearest Duck- since you have left you have been dearly missed as you can see from the above posts. Like water rolling off a duck's back I am willing to say that it is all drivel to you- I hope all is well and I hope to see you back here again…

To others who don't know him- this is his profile pic:










He is the only person IMO that could take on a Dire wolf. Also, he is the only person to tame a Beagle with "vino" especially on the weekends.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Didn t mention who, he might be burning down the villages, raping the horses, and riding off on the women. That s from a movie that line. Hahaha or your sideways pics.
> 
> - corelz125


Silly me. Always with the assumptions. ; )


----------



## corelz125

Little Johnny went to the store with his grandmother.

On the way home, he looked through her bags to see what she had purchased.

In one package, Little Johnny found some panty hose and he began to sound out the words "Queen Size."

He then turned to his grandmother and exclaimed,

"Look Grandma, you wear the same size as our bed!"


----------



## pottz

> Little Johnny went to the store with his grandmother.
> 
> On the way home, he looked through her bags to see what she had purchased.
> 
> In one package, Little Johnny found some panty hose and he began to sound out the words "Queen Size."
> 
> He then turned to his grandmother and exclaimed,
> 
> "Look Grandma, you wear the same size as our bed!"
> 
> - corelz125


trying hard to get the vision out of head right now.


----------



## pottz

it's a good thing this bar and grill is in new york corelz because all bars and restuarants will close on wednesday to indoor and outdoor dining or drinks.we'd have to shut down the thread !!!!! ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO if I were that grandmother I would be glad at his perception was on track or was he being a mean little son-of-a-bitch… It is how a person rationalizes what is said to him…










*Art Linkletter- famous for "kids say the darndest thing"*


----------



## corelz125

Not sure how much longer they'll be open here


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moving along with trays and looking like end of the week to be done with finishing. Now as for the drill press cabinet am working out the kinks in my design. Might be a bit before I put wood to blade so to speak.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Little Johnny went to the store with his grandmother.
> 
> On the way home, he looked through her bags to see what she had purchased.
> 
> In one package, Little Johnny found some panty hose and he began to sound out the words "Queen Size."
> 
> He then turned to his grandmother and exclaimed,
> 
> "Look Grandma, you wear the same size as our bed!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Scottsdale AZ teen activist nominated for Time-Nickelodeon Kid of the Year* and he didn't lampoon the old… good read
https://ktar.com/story/3712252/scottsdale-teen-activist-nominated-for-time-nickelodeon-kid-of-the-year/










Again from Crickets admonition- "Kindness"

Pottz I didn't post this at Corona Crazy… FYI
36 Beagles to Be Freed From Cruel Year-Long Fungicide Experiment, Following Undercover Investigation
https://www.greenmatters.com/p/36-beagles-freed-lab-experiment


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Invite a Tempe AZ shelter dog to spend Thanksgiving at your home* just thinking… 
https://ktar.com/story/3710367/invite-a-shelter-dog-to-spend-thanksgiving-at-your-home/










*I would call this one Pottzy*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the welcoming party guys ;-) *RCCinNC* Unfortunately, no hugs for mom. She is isolated. Nobody gets into the care building. They did get approval for a limited indoor vast program a couple days before this lockdown started. She is fine, falls occasionally and they are doing physical therapy to help. She is 93 in good shape except for Alzheimer's. A couple of aunts lived to 104 and 105. LB says she will probably out live us.

Went to see a house SWMBO wanted to check, too close to freeway and shopping centers. Probably a worst location than we are in now ;-( Another sad day in WW. A case worker in Seattle was fatally stabbed. She was doing normal case work, not replacing the police. A Molotov cocktail was thrown into a home south of Tacoma. Too bad the judge did not bar them when he barred police responses. The family dog jumped out a second story window to escape the flames, severely injured but will recover. WE may refocus the house hunting to something like Fort Apache

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fort_Apache_in_EuroDisney.jpg


----------



## Peteybadboy

Fort Apache "The Bronx" was my territory when I was a young salesman for DEC. In after 10am out before 2pm. I did pretty well there since no one else would go in that neighborhood.

Be safe


----------



## corelz125

Longwood ave and southern Blvd is the address Pete? Looks like that guy is petting a baby kangaroo.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Thanks for the welcoming party guys ;-) *RCCinNC* Unfortunately, no hugs for mom. She is isolated. Nobody gets into the care building. They did get approval for a limited indoor vast program a couple days before this lockdown started. She is fine, falls occasionally and they are doing physical therapy to help. She is 93 in good shape except for Alzheimer's. A couple of aunts lived to 104 and 105. LB says she will probably out live us.
> 
> Went to see a house SWMBO wanted to check, too close to freeway and shopping centers. Probably a worst location than we are in now ;-( Another sad day in WW. A case worker in Seattle was fatally stabbed. She was doing normal case work, not replacing the police. A Molotov cocktail was thrown into a home south of Tacoma. Too bad the judge did not bar them when he barred police responses. The family dog jumped out a second story window to escape the flames, severely injured but will recover. WE may refocus the house hunting to something like Fort Apache
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fort_Apache_in_EuroDisney.jpg
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sorry no to be around to respond last night Top. The isolation must be rough on all of you, if me…a split between grateful for her safety and angry because I couldn't be with her. Really harsh. Hopes you'll be able to give her that hug in the not to far distant future. Aunts,104 and 105? Wow. That'll be my wife. Me, I'm libel to check out at a moment's notice…; ) 
Every time you post you make me happy I live in the countryside. Wishing you luck with the house search…and a safer home. There's probably a retired oil rig out there somewhere ready for a remodel.



> Moving along with trays and looking like end of the week to be done with finishing. Now as for the drill press cabinet am working out the kinks in my design. Might be a bit before I put wood to blade so to speak.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If your designs can be posted, I'd love to see them. Even the back of cocktail napkins can be photographed…
The planning stage is fun, but my best ideas always seem to be ahah! Moments when I'm building something. I doubt I've ever had "a plan" that actually came out the way intended. Takes forever to create that way, but lots of satisfaction in the end.



> *Invite a Tempe AZ shelter dog to spend Thanksgiving at your home* just thinking…
> https://ktar.com/story/3710367/invite-a-shelter-dog-to-spend-thanksgiving-at-your-home/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would call this one Pottzy*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW. That is such a great idea…especially when some of us might be planning smaller celebrations this year. Haven't read the article, but a "visit" is a good way to start the" melting my heart, let's adopt " process. My last pup wandered on our property…in terrible shape…and that's what happened to me… ; ) Got no imagination though, I just called him "Buddy…"

Corelz….I'm with Pottz on that last joke. Im going in for electroshock so I can forget it. I'll send you the bill afterwards, if I can remember what it's for….

Petey…Wife…ahem Boss….gave me the go ahead on the fire pit. I like the economy of the burn barrel inserts…and great idea Corelz…but Petey hooked me up with Breeo fire pits, and I'm thinking I might throw some actual money into this project. I like the smokeless design… although for some smoke never follows me.

Cheers guys!


----------



## pottz

> *Scottsdale AZ teen activist nominated for Time-Nickelodeon Kid of the Year* and he didn t lampoon the old… good read
> https://ktar.com/story/3712252/scottsdale-teen-activist-nominated-for-time-nickelodeon-kid-of-the-year/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from Crickets admonition- "Kindness"
> 
> Pottz I didn t post this at Corona Crazy… FYI
> 36 Beagles to Be Freed From Cruel Year-Long Fungicide Experiment, Following Undercover Investigation
> https://www.greenmatters.com/p/36-beagles-freed-lab-experiment
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont have words tp express my anger at that,except id like to do the same to the people that conducted the experiments.


----------



## pottz

> *Invite a Tempe AZ shelter dog to spend Thanksgiving at your home* just thinking…
> https://ktar.com/story/3710367/invite-a-shelter-dog-to-spend-thanksgiving-at-your-home/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would call this one Pottzy*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the problem with that is my wife would never take the dog back.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get a handle on getting this Blanket Chest…done..









Have a few spots to fix, yet..









yeah…..they always show up AFTER the finish goes on…..









Handle install tool kit….2 cordless drills, no less….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Society update from the East Valley AZ*- traffic is bustling, grocery stores busy and the food is on the shelves…
I am enjoying what is going on in my area. I read all types of articles from across the U.S. they paint a restrictive society… If you're having a good day enjoy it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy. 2nd timing belt today.


----------



## corelz125

A Blonde bought a brand new Car and decided to drive down from some place far off, to meet this friend.

She reached there in a few hours. After spending a few days there, she decided to return, and called up her mother to expect her in the evening.

But she didn't reach home in the evening and not the next day either.

When she finally reached home on the third day, her distraught mother ran and asked her "What Happened?"

She got out, obviously very tired from a long journey, and said,

"Oh these car designers, those people are crazy! They have four gears for going forward, but only one for going back!"


----------



## corelz125

The following is supposedly a true story relating a situation that actually occurred during the war.

During the Persian Gulf War, I was assigned to go to Saudi Arabia. As I was saying good-bye to my family, my three-year-old son, Christopher,

was holding on to my leg and pleading with me not to leave.

"No, Daddy, please don't go!" he kept repeating.

We were beginning to make a scene when my wife, desperate to calm him, said, "Let Daddy go and I'll take you to get a pizza."

Immediately, Christopher loosened his death grip, stepped back and in a calm voice said, "'Bye, Daddy.


----------



## corelz125

RCC and Potts I only deliver the joke where your vivid imagination takes it afterwards I have no control over.


----------



## corelz125

WB how come they make t sound like changing the timing belt is a major job but you got 2 done in one day? That's just the company line they go with to get you to pay for 12 hours of labor?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB how come they make t sound like changing the timing belt is a major job but you got 2 done in one day? That s just the company line they go with to get you to pay for 12 hours of labor?
> 
> - corelz125


They use a labor guide which is based on a few variables. So this guide may say 4.5 hours to replace your t belt. This gives everyone a base line for everyone to price the job.

So if the guy has never done a Toyota V6 t belt and takes 10 hours to do, you pay for 4.5. Now if someone like me draws the same job I have done many of them. And I work very quickly. I will be done in an hour if I have parts in hand. Average non dealer tech probably takes 2.5 start to finish.

Having a tech like me on staff allows my boss to shave the cost some beating other shops on price. Thus we get more work. This is the reason he recruited me back in 2007. Granted I cost more in payroll for my skillset, and my ASE Master certification. But from his perspective it is a value. I am extremely fussy about my work being done right the 1st time. And I can work on a broader range of vehicles than most.

Now trying to recruit me from this job has proven impossible for several companies. To get me to move you have to offer better than what I make here. They all fall on there sword on this.

Why would I give up this pay level, go 18 months with no vacation, and have to work a different schedule? Offering me $20 is a insult. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- nice insight on the working man.


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC and Potts I only deliver the joke where your vivid imagination takes it afterwards I have no control over.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah Yeah Yeah….but fair enough. ; )


----------



## pottz

yeah my brother in law worked for ford as a master mechanic for 30 years,as you said he was very good and was able to do the jobs in half the time so he was making twice the pay of most because the dealers paid per job,so if the work he was doing stated it should take 4 hrs and he did it in half he was able to do two in the same time frame.


----------



## pottz

> RCC and Potts I only deliver the joke where your vivid imagination takes it afterwards I have no control over.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah Yeah Yeah….but fair enough. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


tonights jokes are a little weak buddy,ill go a 6 maybe at best.


----------



## corelz125

What is your schedule now wb? Figure you guys need a little lighter one after yesterday's


----------



## RCCinNC

> WBN- nice insight on the working man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've never felt better about myself than after a hard productive day's work. It's absolutely true. Part of my issue with the aging thing is that I can't do what I used to do. 3 to 4 hrs. in the summer heat of NC is pretty much my limit now. The ten hour days I used to revel in are no longer, and I truly miss them. Once little projects are now big ones, and big projects are undone, because my pride can't accept my limitations and allow me to hire others to do the work. It's hard to readjust self expectations!

I firmly believe youth is wasted on the young… ; )


----------



## pottz

> WBN- nice insight on the working man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I've never felt better about myself than after a hard productive day's work. It's absolutely true. Part of my issue with the aging thing is that I can't do what I used to do. 3 to 4 hrs. in the summer heat of NC is pretty much my limit now. The ten hour days I used to revel in are no longer, and I truly miss them. Once little projects are now big ones, and big projects are undone, because my pride can't accept my limitations and allow me to hire others to do the work. It's hard to readjust self expectations!
> 
> I firmly believe youth is wasted on the young… ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


+1 im the same but slowly im starting to hire people to do some of the work,like putting in a new lawn.sadly though my gardener is around 70 and the guy he had doing most of the work was probably mid sixties.i thought how my back would have felt so ill didn't feel too bad.


----------



## pottz

> What is your schedule now wb? Figure you guys need a little lighter one after yesterday s
> 
> - corelz125


naw that was only because i hadn't had a drink yet.we need some hotter jokes to warm us up,this outdoor dining is getting cold.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* I enjoyed the last 2- jokes especially "going in reverse"... it makes a person think. We could even talk about not doing things correctly.









*
For Bryan-*









*Or--*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps and the power of pizza. Both jokes were +1


----------



## RCCinNC

OK, off subject, but it's 40 degrees out so I decided to have the first one of the season…
Thought I'd share.


----------



## pottz

> Ps and the power of pizza. Both jokes were +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pizza yeah alchohol,i your dreams sleigh boy!


----------



## pottz

> OK, off subject, but it's 40 degrees out so I decided to have the first one of the season…
> Thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RCCinNC


love a nice fire makes a home comfy and welcoming.i burn wood fires year round in my patio chiminea.indoors all it takes is a flip of a switch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*RCC- where are the "Roasting Chestnuts"?*

*and children…*


----------



## RCCinNC

> *RCC- where are the "Roasting Chestnuts"?*
> 
> *and children…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah…I was thinking that too. Good ole Bing. What an amazing talent. Not my usual music genre…but I love that song….
The kids? Sadly not this T giving. My son and wife are in Minneapolis. She has some health issues best not exposed to potential viruses. My daughter is an ESL teacher ( in person) for second graders in Charlotte. My wife works with the elderly. Added all up, it makes sense not to be together this year…but we shall surely miss them. Christmas is still up in the air. It is what it is. Next year Thanksgiving we'll make up for it. Might require crowd control and valet parking…; )


----------



## RCCinNC

I wish all of you a safe and joyous Thanksgiving.

G'nite guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * My son and wife are in Minneapolis. She has some health issues best not exposed to potential viruses. My daughter is an ESL teacher ( in person) for second graders in Charlotte. My wife works with the elderly. Added all up, it makes sense not to be together this year…but we shall surely miss them. Christmas is still up in the air. It is what it is. Next year Thanksgiving we'll make up for it. Might require crowd control and valet parking…; ) *
> 
> - RCCinNC


Fantastic human interest post. There may be others, like myself- but mine is a blessing. I'll share later should anyone be interested…

*LumberJock's with an elderly parent- please share…*

So far:

Top Max
D_W
Petey


----------



## corelz125

Nice fire place RCC


----------



## pottz

> *RCC- where are the "Roasting Chestnuts"?*
> 
> *and children…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah…I was thinking that too. Good ole Bing. What an amazing talent. Not my usual music genre…but I love that song….
> The kids? Sadly not this T giving. My son and wife are in Minneapolis. She has some health issues best not exposed to potential viruses. My daughter is an ESL teacher ( in person) for second graders in Charlotte. My wife works with the elderly. Added all up, it makes sense not to be together this year…but we shall surely miss them. Christmas is still up in the air. It is what it is. Next year Thanksgiving we'll make up for it. Might require crowd control and valet parking…; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


yeah a very sad and lonely thanksgiving this year,our son is in texas and wont be coming home this thanks or xmas which im glad,the air ports are crowded and the best place there is to get the virus right now.the wife she cries because this is the first year he wont be with us in 29 straight,but as a father i know it's best.at least we have my wifes cousin and son coming so it wont be totally lonely.up next another huge hurtle…....xmas!!! please pray for me…...seroiusly!!!


----------



## pottz

hey we joke about pretty much everything between us regulars,sometimes piss each other off but let me just say onr thing, you guys get me through each and everyday with a smile on my face and laughter in my heart,so for this thanksgiving i just wanna give thanks to all of you for making my life better and richer for having you all in my(cyber) life.now dont say ******************** and get outta my face,i mean it….................. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

> My son and wife are in Minneapolis. She has some health issues best not exposed to potential viruses. My daughter is an ESL teacher ( in person) for second graders in Charlotte. My wife works with the elderly. Added all up, it makes sense not to be together this year…but we shall surely miss them. Christmas is still up in the air. It is what it is. Next year Thanksgiving we'll make up for it. Might require crowd control and valet parking…; ) *
> *
> *
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Fantastic human interest post. There may be others, like myself- but mine is a blessing. I ll share later should anyone be interested…
> 
> *LumberJock s with an elderly parent- please share…*
> 
> So far:
> 
> Top Max
> DW
> Petey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I would, but….all of mine are dead…..I am the oldest one left in the Family…..1 Aunt, but, no Uncles….just a few older(very few) Cousins lurking about…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What is your schedule now wb? Figure you guys need a little lighter one after yesterday s
> 
> - corelz125


Sunday = off
Monday = 8-6
Tuesday = 8-6
Wednesday = OFF
Thursday = 8-6
Friday = 8-6
Saturday = 8-4

Schedule is always the same. On days I need to go to Doctor or VA as long as I am in by 1030 get paid for full day.

Very rare I do so but he gives me the option. few places will give me such perks being disabled.


----------



## Peteybadboy

hey we joke about pretty much everything between us regulars,sometimes piss each other off but let me just say onr thing, you guys get me through each and everyday with a smile on my face and laughter in my heart,so for this thanksgiving i just wanna give thanks to all of you for making my life better and richer for having you all in my(cyber) life.now dont say ******************** and get outta my face,i mean it……............... ;-)

Potz +1


----------



## corelz125

You put some long days in. Like the Wed off instead of Sat? Pottz this has become something I come on and check through out the day for me too


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You put some long days in. Like the Wed off instead of Sat? Pottz this has become something I come on and check through out the day for me too
> 
> - corelz125


True but all the lifting and such is done by the apprentice assigned to me. Another perk that is hard to beat. He has been with me about 1.5 years. Has come a long way from 1st day where he didn't know how to change oil.


----------



## RCCinNC

Regarding Thanksgiving, Christmas…I'll miss my kids, but without a doubt I support our mutual decisions not to get together. For our situation, it's the smart and responsible thing to do, and I'd have it no other way for the protection of my family as well as others with whom we may potentially come in contact. Different situations for different people, but for us…we have our mutual love for one another to carry us through this. I so admire and love my family. With us or not, we are truly blessed, and if I left any mark on this world they would be my highest achievement.

My heart felt thoughts to all of you. Covid is something we share…affects each and everyone of us in similar…and differing ways. But it is pervasive, limiting, and a painful part of ours and others lives that we shall get through, and we will honor the lives of those lost to this damnable disease.



> hey we joke about pretty much everything between us regulars,sometimes piss each other off but let me just say onr thing, you guys get me through each and everyday with a smile on my face and laughter in my heart,so for this thanksgiving i just wanna give thanks to all of you for making my life better and richer for having you all in my(cyber) life.now dont say ******************** and get outta my face,i mean it……............... ;-)
> 
> Potz +1
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+2 … I won't give you guys all the credit. But you sure do help!

Hey Bandit…I'll hang with you as much as I can whenever you can, OK Buddy? I'm just a PM away. Not glued to this iPad…but on it more than I oughta be, so never far. Loved the second "Yankee" cordless drill. ; ) ...and beautiful chest!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Back at YOU, Pottz! Thanks to all the active contributors on this, and the previous thread.

Heres some good news:


----------



## corelz125

A woman meets a gorgeous man in a bar. They talk, they connect, they end up leaving together.

They go back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment, she notices that his bedroom is completely packed with sweet cuddly teddy bears.

Hundreds of cute small bears on a shelf all the way along the floor. Cuddly medium-sized ones on a shelf a little higher. Huge enormous bears on the top shelf along the wall.

The woman is surprised that this guy would have a collection of teddy bears, especially one that's so extensive, but she decides not to mention this to him, and actually is quite impressed by this evidence of his sensitive side!

She turns to him, invitingly… they kiss…and then they rip each other's clothes off and make hot steamy love. After she has this intense night of passion with this sensitive guy, and they are lying there together in the afterglow, the woman rolls over and asks, smiling, "Well, how was it for you?"

The guy yawns: "Help yourself to any prize from the bottom shelf.


----------



## RCCinNC

Oh god. I love it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WBN- nice insight on the working man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I've never felt better about myself than after a hard productive day's work. It's absolutely true. Part of my issue with the aging thing is that I can't do what I used to do. 3 to 4 hrs. in the summer heat of NC is pretty much my limit now. The ten hour days I used to revel in are no longer, and I truly miss them. Once little projects are now big ones, and big projects are undone, because my pride can't accept my limitations and allow me to hire others to do the work. It's hard to readjust self expectations!
> 
> I firmly believe youth is wasted on the young… ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


I always wondered why I would want to quit doing what I did. All my employers, customers and peers (except for a few envious bruised egos who could not trouble shoot very well ;-)) ) granted me super hero status. It was obvious when the time came. Hip and knees had enough ladders for one lifetime.

The primary customer who had been bought out by a large European Corp did not pay a bill that wasn't a year old. They could not get parts to the job, their management made it nearly impossible for their own employees to function and the general contractors were upset constantly by delays. One day the engineer on my project called asking what I had told the general contractor. I told him, "The truth." The general wanted to know why I didn't have the control system ready as the job was nearing completion with occupancy by the owner. I told the general I was a subcontractor and was waiting for the parts so I could do the installation.

It was time!

Happy Thanksgiving to all LJs!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Happy Thanksgiving to all LJs!*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 *


----------



## bandit571

Spot repairs done…









Note that white streak? Like a neon sign….









Same end. Dremel to remove the glue streak, stained, wiped off, entire chest sanded to 320 grit, wiped off, wash coat of stain brushed on…let sit a bit, wiped down…apply 2nd coat of varnish..









same with the front of the chest….and..









Even this grainy end had one spot to fix….almost done…


----------



## RCCinNC

On board with that issue bandit. I'll sand and scrutinize and wipe down with paint thinner to find these things, but no matter how hard I try…there's always something to deal with. My biggest issue is sanding marks, scratches. Drives me nuts sometimes. Being a perfectionist really has its downside…. ; ) 
Your chest is beautiful amigo!


----------



## RCCinNC

> Back at YOU, Pottz! Thanks to all the active contributors on this, and the previous thread.
> 
> Heres some good news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I've heard the same about wine. I'm testing it out right now and it seems to be working. Everything I think or say is downright brilliant. I must do this more often.

Take care guys. A wonderful Thanksgiving to all of you.

http://www.draperjim.com/index.html
One of my favorite sites. This guy has the skills…and the life. Enjoy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Note: Plagiarism was discussed extensively over at Corona Crazy-

*Over at my end of the bar…*

I just saw a joke over at Pottz's side of the bar. After reading it it made me think why not share my way of delivering the joke in a different manner. Starting with the name "Karen"- she is currently the name of but end jokes. Secondly, today's media highlights feminine heroes and vampires.

*Karen* meets a gorgeous man in a bar. They talk, they connect, they end up leaving together.
They go back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment, she notices that his bedroom is completely packed with sweet cuddly teddy bears.
Hundreds of cute small bears on a shelf all the way along the floor. Cuddly medium-sized ones on a shelf a little higher. Huge enormous bears on the top shelf along the wall.
*Karen* is surprised that this guy would have a collection of teddy bears, especially one that's so extensive, but she decides not to mention this to him, and actually is quite impressed by this evidence of his sensitive side!
She turns to him, invitingly… they kiss… She has this intense night of passion with this sensitive guy, and they are lying there together in the afterglow, the woman rolls over and asks, smiling, "Well, how was it for you?"
The guy yawns: "Help yourself to any prize from the bottom shelf.
As *Karen* is leaving she turns and smiles at the guy- to his dismay, he is stunned at her 2 sharp elongated incisor teeth- then he grabs his neck to feel 2 puncture wounds in his neck…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Spot repairs done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that white streak? Like a neon sign….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same end. Dremel to remove the glue streak, stained, wiped off, entire chest sanded to 320 grit, wiped off, wash coat of stain brushed on…let sit a bit, wiped down…apply 2nd coat of varnish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with the front of the chest….and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even this grainy end had one spot to fix….almost done…
> 
> - bandit571


How do you blend those in Bandit?


----------



## pottz

> Back at YOU, Pottz! Thanks to all the active contributors on this, and the previous thread.
> 
> Heres some good news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I've heard the same about wine. I'm testing it out right now and it seems to be working. Everything I think or say is downright brilliant. I must do this more often.
> 
> Take care guys. A wonderful Thanksgiving to all of you.
> 
> http://www.draperjim.com/index.html
> One of my favorite sites. This guy has the skills…and the life. Enjoy.
> 
> - RCCinNC


hey im betting heavily on it rcc,but these kinds of studies can take years.thank god im patient-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Note: Plagiarism was discussed extensively over at Corona Crazy-
> 
> *Over at my end of the bar…*
> 
> I just saw a joke over at Pottz s side of the bar. After reading it it made me think why not share my way of delivering the joke in a different manner. Starting with the name "Karen"- she is currently the name of but end jokes. Secondly, today s media highlights feminine heroes and vampires.
> 
> *Karen* meets a gorgeous man in a bar. They talk, they connect, they end up leaving together.
> They go back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment, she notices that his bedroom is completely packed with sweet cuddly teddy bears.
> Hundreds of cute small bears on a shelf all the way along the floor. Cuddly medium-sized ones on a shelf a little higher. Huge enormous bears on the top shelf along the wall.
> *Karen* is surprised that this guy would have a collection of teddy bears, especially one that's so extensive, but she decides not to mention this to him, and actually is quite impressed by this evidence of his sensitive side!
> She turns to him, invitingly… they kiss… She has this intense night of passion with this sensitive guy, and they are lying there together in the afterglow, the woman rolls over and asks, smiling, "Well, how was it for you?"
> The guy yawns: "Help yourself to any prize from the bottom shelf.
> As *Karen* is leaving she turns and smiles at the guy- to his dismay, he is stunned at her 2 sharp elongated incisor teeth- then he grabs his neck to feel 2 puncture wounds in his neck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a little creepy dw started out ok but then took a sharp turn…......hmmmmmm


----------



## bandit571

I remove the white ( dried glue) by sanding it off (Dremel) then restain it…sand the whole chest..wipe down, add a stain glaze, then the 2nd coat of varnish…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *a little creepy dw started out ok but then took a sharp turn…......hmmmmmm*
> 
> - pottz


*"a little creepy"* Creepy because this what the masses are going towards through the "MEDIA" I am looking forward to what jokes the masses prefer… Vampires and femme heroes or the misogynist one

Come-on buddy don't you remember Elvira?


----------



## corelz125

Vampire part threw me for a loop on that one to. Who can forget Elvira?


----------



## bandit571

"There once was a man from Nantucket…."

Fill in the rest IF you dare….


----------



## RCCinNC

> "There once was a man from Nantucket…."
> 
> Fill in the rest IF you dare….
> 
> - bandit571


That had nose hair so long he could pluck it. 
And y'all thought I had a dirty mind.
G'nite!


----------



## bandit571

A man can do this standing up

A woman can do this sitting down..

A dog will do this on 3 legs…

The answer is?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I will always laugh at any nose hair joke. I remember TOH on Nantucket I laughed periodically, my wife started to laugh as well, when I mentioned Nantucket …..

dw I did not understand the vampire thing.

Happy Thanksgiving to all LJ's as well.

This is our 37th anniversary. I already did Thanksgiving with the old ones, as you regulars know, today I will Viewclix my parents, and have two friends over for Turkey dinner. I will be putting up more exterior illumination as well. As well as put some finish on a few wine pour holders.

Have a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe.


----------



## RCCinNC

> A man can do this standing up
> 
> A woman can do this sitting down..
> 
> A dog will do this on 3 legs…
> 
> The answer is?
> 
> - bandit571


C'mon bandit, that's too easy. The Polka! First thing that came to my mind anyway. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> I will always laugh at any nose hair joke. I remember TOH on Nantucket I laughed periodically, my wife started to laugh as well, when I mentioned Nantucket …..
> 
> dw I did not understand the vampire thing.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all LJ s as well.
> 
> This is our 37th anniversary. I already did Thanksgiving with the old ones, as you regulars know, today I will Viewclix my parents, and have two friends over for Turkey dinner. I will be putting up more exterior illumination as well. As well as put some finish on a few wine pour holders.
> 
> Have a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Well, OK then. From now on I'll just mention nose hair in odd circumstances if it's sure to crack a smile Petey. 
Congrats on the Anniversary! November 25th, 1983, if I got my math right. Got me beat by two years but then I'll always count from the time we first met so I can push the big 4-0 just for bragging rights. I'll brag about the weirdest things. 
Sounds like a fantastic Thanksgiving! Any of you as lame as I am to be on your internet troller it'd be great to hear about how y'all are spending your day…Plus know you are all something I am thankful for, all sides of the bar. God knows why. Maybe it's the fact that I can say nose hair and somebody laughs. When it's that easy, I just can't help but come back…. 
Added bonus when people are OD ing on tryptophan, they'll say the darndest things. Wouldn't want to miss out on that. ; )

Y'all have a joyous day.


----------



## bandit571

( answer? They be shaking hands….)

Top of the morning to ya…..can I take me nap, yet?


----------



## RCCinNC

> ( answer? They be shaking hands….)
> 
> Top of the morning to ya…..can I take me nap, yet?
> 
> - bandit571


No Bandit. No naps allowed. Besides, it is my hope that you'll be sleeping it off this afternoon….; )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A man can do this standing up
> 
> A woman can do this sitting down..
> 
> A dog will do this on 3 legs…
> 
> The answer is?
> 
> - bandit571


I was going to answer: "Thinking logically."


----------



## pottz

> "There once was a man from Nantucket…."
> 
> Fill in the rest IF you dare….
> 
> - bandit571


weve been there done that on the last thread,didn't work too well.


----------



## pottz

> A man can do this standing up
> 
> A woman can do this sitting down..
> 
> A dog will do this on 3 legs…
> 
> The answer is?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> C'mon bandit, that's too easy. The Polka! First thing that came to my mind anyway. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


your special buddy,thats what i love about ya.


----------



## pottz

i hope you all are having a great thanksgiving be it what it is this year,sons staying put in texas attempting to cook his first thanksgiving dinner,wife is very sad he's not with us but id rather him stay safe.so it's just gonna be me her the beagle and a cousin and his son.gonna smoke a turkey and drink some good wines.the rest of the 4 days off ill spend making christmas gifts….....and drinking more wine-lol.


----------



## pottz

see petey has been doing the right thing way before he had too. ;-)


----------



## corelz125

While dads may be glad to see their daughter happy or in love, when it comes to dating, there are some hard-line rules that NO suitor should cross, unless they want to meet the kind of special wrath only angry dads can dish out.
Here are 10 rules from a father to a teenage daughter's boyfriend:
Rule One:
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package because you're sure as heck not picking anything up.
Rule Two:
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them for you.
Rule Three:
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open-minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise:
You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.
Rule Four:
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.
Rule Five:
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."
Rule Six:
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.
Rule Seven:
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?
Rule Eight:
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight.
Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka - zipped up to her throat!
Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which feature chainsaws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks' homes are better.
Rule Nine:
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless God of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.
Rule Ten:
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home.
As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window - is mine!


----------



## corelz125

A trucker came into a truck stop cafe and placed his order. He said, "I want three flat tires, a pair of headlights and a pair of running boards."

The brand new blonde waitress, not wanting to appear stupid, went to the kitchen and said to the cook, "This guy out there just ordered three flat tires, a pair of headlights and a pair of running Boards. What does he think this place is, an auto parts store?"

"No," the cook said, "Three flat tires mean three pancakes, a pair of headlights is two eggs sunny side up, and running boards are 2 slices of crisp bacon."

"Oh, OK!" said the blonde. She thought about it for a moment and then spooned up a bowl of beans and gave it to the customer.

The trucker asked, "What are the beans for, Blondie?"

She replied, "I thought while you were waiting for the flat tires, headlights and running boards, you might as well gas up!"


----------



## corelz125

First one is kinda long but we have free time today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanksgiving celebrations










Macy's 2020 Parade

2 football games - that include the perpetual Lions and Dallas

and a pledge from D_W no more attempts to share alternative "humor" here… From experience in bars you have to think before you speak.


----------



## corelz125

DW thats an old pic it hasnt snowed up here on thanksgiving in years. DW sometimes when your in the bar there isnt much thinking before speaking or remembering what you said the night before. We all been there. The chicken joke is much better than the vampire.

WB i found you a lumber yard when you move across the pond. https://lozoverskawoods.com/


----------



## pottz

> First one is kinda long but we have free time today.
> 
> - corelz125


good ones, im sure glad i dont have any daughters.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW thats an old pic it hasnt snowed up here on thanksgiving in years. DW sometimes when your in the bar there isnt much thinking before speaking or remembering what you said the night before. We all been there. The chicken joke is much better than the vampire.
> 
> WB i found you a lumber yard when you move across the pond. https://lozoverskawoods.com/
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks, that place is a bit north and east of my location. But they have to ship via Odessa which is only 2 hr drive from where we will be. Where we are there are alot of small lumberyards that locals run for extra money. You would be surprised what is available. Unlike here they don't have a borg every 10 miles. In fact they have one place that is a German business that resembles a borg here. Most everything else is Mom and Pop local stuff until you get in the city, even then most of those goods are local, and marked up accordingly.


----------



## corelz125

What species do they sell over there? I was looking at Aspen and that place came up. The local places have decent prices or on the high end?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What species do they sell over there? I was looking at Aspen and that place came up. The local places have decent prices or on the high end?
> 
> - corelz125


Lot of aspen, birch, alder. Then you can get hardwoods from Africa through the Odessa port. Not sure on prices but cheaper than here. Take in mind the exchange rate for dollar to Ukrainian GV is 25 ish to one. Even so I can live off $300 USD a month easily.


----------



## RCCinNC

This is driving me nuts. Either half the planet is on a Zoom call today or else my internet hates me. This may be a one shot deal. ...

...so… Awe shucks Pottz. Actually it's funny you say that, because every once in a while, if I make someone laugh, or do something good for someone…it helps me love me too… What we give always feels better than what we get, ya know? Back atcha buddy…; ) I am not showering with you though. Ya gotta give up on that man.

WW. Not sure about the "thinking logically" response… but given I'm completely unfamiliar with logic (what's that?) I'm sure it makes perfect sense to the rest of you with your exceptionally disciplined and well ordered minds. I kid you not. Polka was the first thing that came to my mind. It's deeply troubling. Lately I've had this urge to learn the accordion, and I asked for Lederhosen for Christmas. Is that weird or what?

So…as Corelz reminded me…life with daughter. I used to show my daughters boyfriends the shop, and took great pleasure in explaining how the bandsaw could double as a meat saw (in a pinch) that my dust collector could easily empty a nutsack and still collect the planer chips simultaneously, and that a belt sander was a great tool for dealing with acne, and would he like me to demonstrate? Then I'd turn on the compressor remotely and they'd soil their shorts. They'd leave in one hell of a hurry and my daughter's a virgin at 32, just the way things should be with daughters. ; ). The above is of course all BS. but it's funny BS. So there ya go. This is a bar, ain't it?

DW…Alternative humor is great, especially when you want to see my deer caught in the headlights look. But thanks for the Elvira image. Really. I mean really really appreciate the Elvira image. If my wife hadn't been looking over my shoulder at the time I wouldn't be sitting here in the closet typing this…just fine by me, because I really love the smell of mothballs in the afternoon. I did understand the chicken joke, but I'll confess to having to think about it. I just don't get humor. Such a shame, I miss out on so much. ; )

WBN…Sounds like you're moving East…Way East….I have absolutely no idea what a "borg" is, but I'll be looking it up after I finish this. I tried to peruse the woodworking website Corelz provided and my iPad started to act up. For some reason I kept getting pop ups asking me for my social security and bank account numbers, interspersed with images of Elvira but I might have had something to do with that. I provided the numbers and my Ipad's happy again so looks like I dodged a bullet there…Whew! That was a close one. Elvira fortunately, has gone nowhere. 
Don't know when you go, but stay a part of this nuthouse, OK? If too many sane people show up, it just won't be the same. Strength in numbers my man.

Bandit. Yo! Bandit! Wake up man…Ahhh he's still napping. Hey Pottz…is that his wallet I see peeking out of his back pocket?
Bandit's buying the next round! What a guy! Shhh….not to loud…you might wake him up….

Oops! Almost missed one. Sorry Petey, don't take it personally…can only keep so much crazy in my head at one time.

NOSE HAIRS.

Good god man, you make it too easy… ; )

Big smile for all of ya!


----------



## pottz

be real careful rcc those websites corelz is giving are a direct link to an off shore account,he tried to get me to give him ssn too.this bar is where he launders the money.why do you think the food is bad and the drinks are watered down. ;-) why do you think he has so many good jokes,he's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man can do this standing up
> 
> A woman can do this sitting down..
> 
> A dog will do this on 3 legs…
> 
> The answer is?
> 
> - bandit571


Eat turkey ;-)


----------



## RCCinNC

Top! You're back! I believe this den of iniquity is complete! Great to see ya man! 'Course you realize you got the next round…We fleeced Bandit for all he had in his wallet, and for some reason, all of our credit cards are maxed out. Corelz smiling like a Cheshire Cat. It's kind of a weird look. Sometimes he's here, sometimes not…but always that strange grin. It's beginning to freak me out.


----------



## RCCinNC

> be real careful rcc those websites corelz is giving are a direct link to an off shore account,he tried to get me to give him ssn too.this bar is where he launders the money.why do you think the food is bad and the drinks are watered down. ;-) why do you think he has so many good jokes,he s laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> - pottz


Funny. When I go into the bank, they just laugh at me. ; )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN…Sounds like you're moving East…Way East….I have absolutely no idea what a "borg" is, but I'll be looking it up after I finish this.
> 
> Big smile for all of ya!
> 
> - RCCinNC


BORG = Big Orange Retail Giant, more commonly known as Home Depot.

As far as EAST, yes 6000 miles away. It is where my wife is from. Met her in Nikoleav, Ukraine in 2009. That is also perfect distance between my ex and I.


----------



## pottz

> A man can do this standing up
> 
> A woman can do this sitting down..
> 
> A dog will do this on 3 legs…
> 
> The answer is?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Eat turkey ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


happy T-G bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got some work done today. Two more trays for this drawer. Have a insert and a tray to assemble tomorrow. And a box for concrete bits that needs 2 more coats of finish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

RCCinNC, Yup, I made it. I'm always lurking out there somewhere ;-)

WB, The guy with the propane bomb is from Ukraine. Maybe the code could be translated for him?

Back to the Macy's Parade. The Temptations were on singing My Girl. Dolly Parton made it too. Doubt if they will top that in the next 15 minutes unless Willie is in the Grand Fanale. Too bad Patsy Cline and Jim 
Reeves both died in plane crashes. I thought that was the end of country music ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*From the cartoon was that a "turkey" or "Duck"?*


> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Prob


> *From the cartoon was that a "turkey" or "Duck"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Probably a turkey. Duck is too tough and dry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Since the Beagle hasn't been bantering with the Duck - and the above cartoon- Maybe it is about "Woodstock"! *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*OMG, it has been only a few minutes…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I have absolutely no idea what a "borg" is,* but I'll be looking it up after I finish this.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *BORG = Big Orange Retail Giant, more commonly known as Home Depot.*
> 
> *As far as EAST, yes 6000 miles away. It is where my wife is from. Met her in Nikoleav, Ukraine in 2009. That is also perfect distance between my ex and I. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*I learned what a BORG is and smiles to the distance comment…
*


----------



## pottz

> *From the cartoon was that a "turkey" or "Duck"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


easy dw we dont use the word "cooked duck" might offend some of our feathered friends ?


----------



## pottz

> *
> I have absolutely no idea what a "borg" is,* but I'll be looking it up after I finish this.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *BORG = Big Orange Retail Giant, more commonly known as Home Depot.*
> 
> *As far as EAST, yes 6000 miles away. It is where my wife is from. Met her in Nikoleav, Ukraine in 2009. That is also perfect distance between my ex and I. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *I learned what a BORG is and smiles to the distance comment…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont like borgs, i prefer the color blue myself.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i agree buy quality it's a lot cheaper in the long run.the contractors i sell too have a hard time understanding that. long run.
> 
> - pottz


From the mouth of babes… and you dare to question why I buy Fe*$*tool instead of Bos*¢*h!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

**Pottz- any comment on Woodstock is she your new bird? I ask due to: "easy dw we dont use the word "cooked duck" might offend some of our feathered friends."*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i agree buy quality it s a lot cheaper in the long run.the contractors i sell too have a hard time understanding that. long run.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> From the mouth of babes… and you dare to question why I buy Fe*$*tool instead of Bos*¢*h!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Duck it was Top Max who posted that "bird" roasting… and if I am not mistaken he was using propane…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Happy Thanksgiving to all…*


----------



## RCCinNC

Happy T giving to all of you. Gotta run. My wife said she might get some lingerie for my iPad, because perhaps Id rather see it on my "device" more than on her. Even I'm not that dense. Message Received. 
Someone wake Bandit and drive him home later OK?

Peace Jocks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i agree buy quality it s a lot cheaper in the long run.the contractors i sell too have a hard time understanding that. long run.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> From the mouth of babes… and you dare to question why I buy Fe*$*tool instead of Bos*¢*h!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Welcome back


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
> Arlene: What in the hell is that?
> Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn t get wet.
> Arlene: Where did you get it?
> Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
> The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
> announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
> The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
> Doesn t matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.
> The pharmacist fainted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn't respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Welcome back
> - woodbutcherbynight


Just visiting… saw your light on… don't eat much… but will hang around for a cask or two of vino and then move on!

Couldn't resist dig at that *cheapskate pottzy* and his pissant Bos¢h…

Back to looting and pilaging…


----------



## corelz125

Thats a good one .Bob LBD they sank your Knarr ship?


----------



## corelz125

All jokes are welcome here DW.


----------



## pottz

> i agree buy quality it s a lot cheaper in the long run.the contractors i sell too have a hard time understanding that. long run.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> From the mouth of babes… and you dare to question why I buy Fe*$*tool instead of Bos*¢*h!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


WOW DUCKIE YOUVE RETURNED MY FRIEND!!!! hey let me settle down and get my breath.so how you liken the new digs,or bar and grill as we calll it.man you have been missed buddy,so welcome home.hope you like it since the move?


----------



## pottz

> **Pottz- any comment on Woodstock is she your new bird? I ask due to: "easy dw we dont use the word "cooked duck" might offend some of our feathered friends."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


true mine as much as she loves the grape,the beagle is much needed.


----------



## pottz

> Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
> Arlene: What in the hell is that?
> Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn t get wet.
> Arlene: Where did you get it?
> Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
> The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
> announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
> The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
> Doesn t matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.
> The pharmacist fainted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bud,thats a corelz quality joke!!


----------



## pottz

> Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
> Arlene: What in the hell is that?
> Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn t get wet.
> Arlene: Where did you get it?
> Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
> The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
> announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
> The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
> Doesn t matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.
> The pharmacist fainted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn t respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw what the hell man,do you belong in this bar or what man? nobody question the topo!!!


----------



## pottz

> Welcome back
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Just visiting… saw your light on… don t eat much… but will hang around for a cask or two of vino and then move on!
> 
> Couldn t resist dig at that *cheapskate pottzy* and his pissant Bos¢h…
> 
> Back to looting and pilaging…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey cut the bs ducks you know damn well you miss and need this bunch of corona crazies as much as i do,so get over the moody [email protected]#t and get back to the bs you love. :-\


----------



## pottz

hey corelz you need to extend the happy hour to midnight for all our west coast associates!!!like free nachos and two for one drinks.better yet for our feathered friends two for one vino's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn t respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw what the hell man,do you belong in this bar or what man? nobody question the topo!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Dude C125 has defined the parameters* Now you are silencing the right to speak openly?


----------



## pottz

> Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn t respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw what the hell man,do you belong in this bar or what man? nobody question the topo!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Dude C125 has defined the parameters* Now you are silencing the right to speak openly?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


your right it's not my bar,but it's my topo.and that takes precedence!!! lihghten up dw-haha!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thats a good one .Bob LBD they sank your Knarr ship?
> 
> - corelz125


I am well armored ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
> Arlene: What in the hell is that?
> Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn t get wet.
> Arlene: Where did you get it?
> Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
> The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
> announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
> The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
> Doesn t matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.
> The pharmacist fainted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn t respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> dw what the hell man,do you belong in this bar or what man? nobody question the topo!!!
> 
> - pottz


I agree with *DW*... that joke is out of place… There is no camel alive… or dead… or yet to be *un-condomised*... that can put on a *giant condom* with his *camel toes*!

*C125*, knew I should have kept to pillaging, I have a sturdy crew of cutthroats and an unsinkable *Knarr*,


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha is that inhaler one of the corona vaccines?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I'll need to catch up later.

Nose hair.

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. I have to go play golf and run a group of 15 players today

Later

Be save


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody early in the morning….and the Boss WANTS to go to Wall E World, today, the Friday after Thanksgiving?

Uuuuummmmm…zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Too bloody early in the morning….and the Boss WANTS to go to Wall E World, today, the Friday after Thanksgiving?
> 
> Uuuuummmmm…zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> - bandit571


Negative Ghost Rider, pattern is full stay put.


----------



## bandit571

We're back…...

Is it a good sign when there are a pair of cops at both entrances to Wall E World?

Big crowd had all dispersed by the time we got there….


----------



## RCCinNC

Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street. That's OK though because it gives me time to rummage through the dumpster looking for something to eat. But I have Festools, so I am a happy man. ; )

That would be funny, except it's really not. One in four kids in this country goes to bed hungry. Kind of unbelievable in a country which has, even in hard times…so much wealth. So…a request if I may. Any of you who can afford to donate something towards a regional or local food bank, or whatever cause that can help those who need support through these troubled times, I assure you that it would be much appreciated. 2020's been a tough year for all of us, but as the saying goes…even a little bit helps.

Thanks for the brief interlude. Every once in awhile I have a thoughtful moment, and I just wanted to pass this one on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Amazon workers and activism groups are staging Black Friday protests around the world*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

All these protest. I am here at work, sitting on my butt. But I am getting PAID!

LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Let us start Christmas- *









*
Start with..*.









*
Then add…*










*Remember Santa knows who has been naughty or nice…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street…
> - RCCinNC


*RCC*, hope you have completed your family expansion desires… it might be hard to procreate in your new accommodation,








though you may feel cosy sleeping in a *$y$tainer*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Duck you are very creative*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
> Arlene: What in the hell is that?
> Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn t get wet.
> Arlene: Where did you get it?
> Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
> The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
> announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
> The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
> Doesn t matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.
> The pharmacist fainted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Am I at the right Bar C125?* my vampire joke was in the "limits"- OK the "bar" didn t respond- The above Post (joke?) Not in my book… it is your forum.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> dw what the hell man,do you belong in this bar or what man? nobody question the topo!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I agree with *DW*... that joke is out of place… There is no camel alive… or dead… or yet to be *un-condomised*... that can put on a *giant condom* with his *camel toes*!
> 
> *C125*, knew I should have kept to pillaging, I have a sturdy crew of cutthroats and an unsinkable *Knarr*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


He is kinda picky about the crew though. Showed him my resume and he sent me email saying I was not ruthless and gritty looking enough. Did find it odd he wanted to know about vino consumption per hour. Per day I was good but I don't keep an hourly track.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> He is kinda picky about the crew though. Showed him my resume and he sent me email saying I was not ruthless and gritty looking enough. Did find it odd he wanted to know about vino consumption per hour. Per day I was good but I don t keep an hourly track.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good move *wbbn*... why waste valuable drinking time keeping count… that act alone translates to a consumption of a cask… 2L if you use a calculator or 4L if you use your fingers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Knarr-* I learned a new word. Quite interesting-

I didn't see a "shield-maiden" :>(
*

*
WOMEN AS VALKYRIES AND SHIELD-MAIDENS*

*Women that fought were in the Norse literature called vakyries or shield-maidens (skjoldsmøyer).*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck this is for you…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- LittleBlackDuck

He is kinda picky about the crew though. Showed him my resume and he sent me email saying I was not ruthless and gritty looking enough. Did find it odd he wanted to know about vino consumption per hour. Per day I was good but I don t keep an hourly track.

LOL

- woodbutcherbynight
[/QUOTE]

*WBN thanks for the insight on Captain Duck. Do you think it would be insulting to try to fix him up with my neighbor? *


----------



## RCCinNC

> Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street…
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *RCC*, hope you have completed your family expansion desires… it might be hard to procreate in your new accommodation,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though you may feel cosy sleeping in a *$y$tainer*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yo Ducky. I think you broke my neck. You could've at least given me a refrigerator box where I could stretch out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yo Ducky. I think you broke my neck. You could've at least given me* a refrigerator box *where I could stretch out.
> 
> - RCCinNC


+1


----------



## RCCinNC

I really wish I knew how to put Duck's image on a real duck right now. Sounds like an incentive to expand my skills…; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….


----------



## RCCinNC

> *Let us start Christmas- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Start with..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then add…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember Santa knows who has been naughty or nice…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well if you're gifting…my old 1994 Chevy truck's a bit long in the tooth DW. ; )


----------



## pottz

> Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street. That's OK though because it gives me time to rummage through the dumpster looking for something to eat. But I have Festools, so I am a happy man. ; )
> 
> That would be funny, except it's really not. One in four kids in this country goes to bed hungry. Kind of unbelievable in a country which has, even in hard times…so much wealth. So…a request if I may. Any of you who can afford to donate something towards a regional or local food bank, or whatever cause that can help those who need support through these troubled times, I assure you that it would be much appreciated. 2020's been a tough year for all of us, but as the saying goes…even a little bit helps.
> 
> Thanks for the brief interlude. Every once in awhile I have a thoughtful moment, and I just wanted to pass this one on.
> 
> - RCCinNC


we donate every month to the aspca (for the animals)and the city of hope that treats children dealing with cancer free of charge.the child and his parents pay for nothing including travel and lodging.there are so many that need help,i do what i can.your a good man rcc.


----------



## pottz

> *Amazon workers and activism groups are staging Black Friday protests around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good for them what are they protesting,having a job when millions are out work ?


----------



## pottz

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> He is kinda picky about the crew though. Showed him my resume and he sent me email saying I was not ruthless and gritty looking enough. Did find it odd he wanted to know about vino consumption per hour. Per day I was good but I don t keep an hourly track.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *WBN thanks for the insight on Captain Duck. Do you think it would be insulting to try to fix him up with my neighbor? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks just like the kind of woman that turns him on.especially if she provides unlimited wine.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street…
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *RCC*, hope you have completed your family expansion desires… it might be hard to procreate in your new accommodation,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though you may feel cosy sleeping in a *$y$tainer*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Yo Ducky. I think you broke my neck. You could've at least given me a refrigerator box where I could stretch out.
> 
> - RCCinNC


refrigerator box ,i thought you were broke,now you wanna live high on the hog-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….
> 
> - RCCinNC


i like the idea but where ya gonna get the tp.the hoarding is back!


----------



## corelz125

That shield maiden has a dire wolf with her. Now we're talking. Who gets stuck taking the used roll of tp off the spool? That's a crappy job.


----------



## corelz125

The 6th-grade science teacher, Mrs. Parks, asked her class, "Which human body part increases to ten times its size when stimulated?"

No one answered until little Mary stood up and said, "You should not be asking sixth-graders a question like that! I'm going to tell my parents, and they will go and tell the principal, who will then fire you!"

Mrs. Parks ignored her and asked the question again, "Which body part increases to 10 times its size when stimulated?"

Little Mary's mouth fell open. Then she said to those around her, "Boy, is she going to get in big trouble!"

The teacher continued to ignore her and said to the class, "Anybody?"

Finally, Billy stood up, looked around nervously, and said, "The body part that increases 10 times its size when stimulated is the pupil of the eye."

Mrs. Parks said, "Very good, Billy," then turned to Mary and
continued.

"As for you, young lady, I have three things to say: One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework. And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That shield maiden has a dire wolf with her. Now we re talking.
> 
> - corelz125


That was for you buddy…


----------



## RCCinNC

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> i like the idea but where ya gonna get the tp.the hoarding is back!
> 
> - pottz


Got enough even to share Pottz. Depends on how pristine you might want it though. 
Thumbs up for your choice for donation. Thanks for that. You're a good man my friend. So much so I might even send you one of my " pristine" rolls of TP. ; )


----------



## corelz125

RECIPE FOR TURKEY DRESSING
4 EGGS, BEATEN
7 CUPS POPCORN, UNPOPPED
2 CUPS BREAD CRUMBS
2 CUPS RICE
1 CUP CELERY
1 PACKAGE LIPTON ONION SOUP MIX
MIX ALL INGREDIENTS AND STUFF BIRD.
ROAST FOR 3 HOURS IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.
AT THE END OF 3 HOURS, GET THE HELL OUT OF THE
KITCHEN BECAUSE THE POPCORN IS GOING TO BLOW THE backside OFF THAT BIRD!!!!
========================
Butterball always has a turkey hot-line that they man every year to field questions about how to cook a turkey.
This one lady called and asked how long it'd take to roast her bird.
The representative asked, "How much does it weigh?"
The lady replied, "I don't know. It's still running around outside!"


----------



## RCCinNC

> The 6th-grade science teacher, Mrs. Parks, asked her class, "Which human body part increases to ten times its size when stimulated?"
> 
> No one answered until little Mary stood up and said, "You should not be asking sixth-graders a question like that! I'm going to tell my parents, and they will go and tell the principal, who will then fire you!"
> 
> Mrs. Parks ignored her and asked the question again, "Which body part increases to 10 times its size when stimulated?"
> 
> Little Mary's mouth fell open. Then she said to those around her, "Boy, is she going to get in big trouble!"
> 
> The teacher continued to ignore her and said to the class, "Anybody?"
> 
> Finally, Billy stood up, looked around nervously, and said, "The body part that increases 10 times its size when stimulated is the pupil of the eye."
> 
> Mrs. Parks said, "Very good, Billy," then turned to Mary and
> continued.
> 
> "As for you, young lady, I have three things to say: One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework. And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed."
> 
> - corelz125


Good one Corelz. My wife didn't laugh this time when I told it to her though, she just looked sad. I must be missing something. I sure thought it was funny. ; )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Amazon workers and activism groups are staging Black Friday protests around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> good for them what are they protesting,having a job when millions are out work ?
> 
> - pottz


To answer your question:
https://www.businessinsider.com/make-amazon-pay-black-friday-protests-pay-conditions-2020-11

Ps This would be on my shield-


----------



## RCCinNC

> RECIPE FOR TURKEY DRESSING
> 4 EGGS, BEATEN
> 7 CUPS POPCORN, UNPOPPED
> 2 CUPS BREAD CRUMBS
> 2 CUPS RICE
> 1 CUP CELERY
> 1 PACKAGE LIPTON ONION SOUP MIX
> MIX ALL INGREDIENTS AND STUFF BIRD.
> ROAST FOR 3 HOURS IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.
> AT THE END OF 3 HOURS, GET THE HELL OUT OF THE
> KITCHEN BECAUSE THE POPCORN IS GOING TO BLOW THE backside OFF THAT BIRD!!!!
> ========================
> Butterball always has a turkey hot-line that they man every year to field questions about how to cook a turkey.
> This one lady called and asked how long it'd take to roast her bird.
> The representative asked, "How much does it weigh?"
> The lady replied, "I don't know. It's still running around outside!"
> 
> - corelz125


Funny how the "backside" of that Turkey is in lower case Corelz. Are we substituting words so as not to upset the more sensitive dispositions around here? Perhaps I'm just making ASSumptions, but sometimes it's necessary in order to ASSertain the truth. Just trying to ASSess the situation, thASS all.


----------



## corelz125

You got that one correct RCC I have to edit some before I post. I have to keep them rated pg 13.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Hey Ducks. Per your recommendation, I replaced all my tools with Festools. To do so, my wife and I liquidated all our assets, live in a cardboard box and I have to sneak out at night to charge my iPad at the gas station across the street…
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *RCC*, hope you have completed your family expansion desires… it might be hard to procreate in your new accommodation,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though you may feel cosy sleeping in a *$y$tainer*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Yo Ducky. I think you broke my neck. You could've at least given me a refrigerator box where I could stretch out.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> refrigerator box ,i thought you were broke,now you wanna live high on the hog-lol.
> 
> - pottz


A man can dream. I'm looking to add skylights.


----------



## RCCinNC

> You got that one correct RCC I have to edit some before I post. I have to keep them rated pg 13.
> 
> - corelz125


You are so busted . Remind me not to use you for my next fake ID buddy. ...But, now that I've brought it up, do ya think birth date 1985's out of the question?


----------



## pottz

> The 6th-grade science teacher, Mrs. Parks, asked her class, "Which human body part increases to ten times its size when stimulated?"
> 
> No one answered until little Mary stood up and said, "You should not be asking sixth-graders a question like that! I'm going to tell my parents, and they will go and tell the principal, who will then fire you!"
> 
> Mrs. Parks ignored her and asked the question again, "Which body part increases to 10 times its size when stimulated?"
> 
> Little Mary's mouth fell open. Then she said to those around her, "Boy, is she going to get in big trouble!"
> 
> The teacher continued to ignore her and said to the class, "Anybody?"
> 
> Finally, Billy stood up, looked around nervously, and said, "The body part that increases 10 times its size when stimulated is the pupil of the eye."
> 
> Mrs. Parks said, "Very good, Billy," then turned to Mary and
> continued.
> 
> "As for you, young lady, I have three things to say: One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework. And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed."
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud,


----------



## pottz

> RECIPE FOR TURKEY DRESSING
> 4 EGGS, BEATEN
> 7 CUPS POPCORN, UNPOPPED
> 2 CUPS BREAD CRUMBS
> 2 CUPS RICE
> 1 CUP CELERY
> 1 PACKAGE LIPTON ONION SOUP MIX
> MIX ALL INGREDIENTS AND STUFF BIRD.
> ROAST FOR 3 HOURS IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.
> AT THE END OF 3 HOURS, GET THE HELL OUT OF THE
> KITCHEN BECAUSE THE POPCORN IS GOING TO BLOW THE backside OFF THAT BIRD!!!!
> ========================
> Butterball always has a turkey hot-line that they man every year to field questions about how to cook a turkey.
> This one lady called and asked how long it'd take to roast her bird.
> The representative asked, "How much does it weigh?"
> The lady replied, "I don't know. It's still running around outside!"
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha funny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> Funny how the "backside" of that Turkey is in lower case Corelz. Are we substituting words so as not to upset the more* sensitive dispositions* around here? Perhaps I'm just making ASSumptions, but sometimes it's necessary in order to ASSertain the truth. Just trying to ASSess the situation, thASS all.
> 
> - RCCinNC


Personally crass or ethnic jokes don't appeal to me. I like what C125 did on this post. As for language- say a word other than the *Lord's Name in Vain* But in order to get my eyeballs expanded 10x then you need more than the word "ass". Any suggestions…


----------



## pottz

> *Amazon workers and activism groups are staging Black Friday protests around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good for them what are they protesting,having a job when millions are out work ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> To answer your question:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/make-amazon-pay-black-friday-protests-pay-conditions-2020-11
> 
> Ps This would be on my shield-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well all i can say is when i feel im not being paid fairly or if im risking my health i find a better job! if they wanna strike hey do what they feel is needed.amazon buys from the cheapest source they can find so if people dont like amazons products,dont buy em and the company will change, but americans like low prices,hell who doesn't.thats free enterprise!they should complain to the companies amazon buys from,not amazon.


----------



## corelz125

All you gotta do is dye the beard black and 1985 might work. You can use one of your festools to cut the opening for the skylight. I'm sure it goes up to 55% when you think your life is in danger also. I'm not gonna comment on that one RCC why the wife didnt laugh at that joke. There's a reason why Amazon wants to keep unions out.


----------



## pottz

hey corelz can we get some fresh peanuts on the bar,mine are getting *stale?*


----------



## pottz

> All you gotta do is dye the beard black and 1985 might work. You can use one of your festools to cut the opening for the skylight. I m sure it goes up to 55% when you think your life is in danger also. I m not gonna comment on that one RCC why the wife didnt laugh at that joke.
> 
> - corelz125


sounds like a personal problem maybe ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> i like the idea but where ya gonna get the tp.the hoarding is back!
> 
> - pottz


It should end the shortage. Notice it rewinds for recycling. Not sure how many times it will recycle, but certainly should benefit the Crazy Corona Crisis.


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> i like the idea but where ya gonna get the tp.the hoarding is back!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It should end the shortage. Notice it rewinds for recycling. Not sure how many times it will recycle, but certainly should benefit the Crazy Corona Crisis.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry bob but that's where i draw the line on recycling buddy!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All you gotta do is dye the beard black and 1985 might work. You can use one of your festools to cut the opening for the skylight. I m sure it goes up to 55% when you think your life is in danger also. I m not gonna comment on that one RCC why the wife didnt laugh at that joke. There s a reason why Amazon wants to keep unions out.
> 
> - corelz125


Interesting thoughts on 55% I actually learned about the dangers of "eyeball" tattoos and Jocks there is an alternative culture (vampires included)...










see what a joke can do?


----------



## pottz

now this may be a virtual bar but a bar so to speak is what weve determined it be.if you go into a bar,any bar anywhere and cant take the "bar" humor as it is, you should probably stay outta "bars".just sayin,ymmv!!!cheers,next round is on the potz! hey no premium liqours though!


----------



## bandit571

Bad lighting?









Had to…too much glare..









All it needs now, is a big red bow….


----------



## pottz

> Bad lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to…too much glare..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it needs now, is a big red bow….
> 
> - bandit571


aww heck bandit you dont need to wrap it for me,ill take it as is-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Desert_Woodworker


So how much does it contract when my ex wants to meet face to face???


----------



## pottz

> Desert_Woodworker
> 
> So how much does it contract when my ex wants to meet face to face???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you'll be lucky if you dont go blind!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *WBN thanks for the insight on Captain Duck. Do you think it would be insulting to try to fix him up with my neighbor? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I dunno, one woman is alot to handle and he is already tipping the scales on the alcohol content. A 2nd woman might make his blood more alcohol than blood. Just saying, a man can only handle so much in his life.

I mean I have my hands full here people.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say. That is just flat out genius. Looks like I got a new project. Thanks Top! Gonna need a bigger box though….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> i like the idea but where ya gonna get the tp.the hoarding is back!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It should end the shortage. Notice it rewinds for recycling. Not sure how many times it will recycle, but certainly should benefit the Crazy Corona Crisis.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not gonna work for me, we use that paper for making holiday greetings cards.


----------



## pottz

> *WBN thanks for the insight on Captain Duck. Do you think it would be insulting to try to fix him up with my neighbor? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dunno, one woman is alot to handle and he is already tipping the scales on the alcohol content. A 2nd woman might make his blood more alcohol than blood. Just saying, a man can only handle so much in his life.
> 
> I mean I have my hands full here people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like you have it under control bud :-0


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ......
> "As for you, young lady, I have three things to say: One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework. And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Good one Corelz. My wife didn't laugh this time when I told it to her though, she just looked sad. I must be missing something. I sure thought it was funny. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


So her name is *Mary*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


I love that pic but it is time to post living over there…

*10 FACTS ABOUT LIFE EXPECTANCY IN UKRAINE*
https://borgenproject.org/10-facts-about-life-expectancy-in-ukraine/

I would love to post my true love pic's at your age but will enjoy you and her…


----------



## pottz

> ......
> "As for you, young lady, I have three things to say: One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework. And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Good one Corelz. My wife didn't laugh this time when I told it to her though, she just looked sad. I must be missing something. I sure thought it was funny. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> So her name is *Mary*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


glad your back with us ducks wasn't the same without you,of course two for one wine night i knew would bring you in !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So her name is *Mary*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I gotta think about this response… I request another clue to your response. I gotta go to bed final answer: Mary


----------



## pottz

> So her name is *Mary*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I gotta think about this response… I request another clue to your response.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you dont wanna go their,trust me !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you dont wanna go their,trust me !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> you dont wanna go their,trust me !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


exactly,the duck is gone,the beagle is doing what she does best,and im gonna say good night to all.


----------



## RCCinNC

> - corelz125
> 
> Funny how the "backside" of that Turkey is in lower case Corelz. Are we substituting words so as not to upset the more* sensitive dispositions* around here? Perhaps I'm just making ASSumptions, but sometimes it's necessary in order to ASSertain the truth. Just trying to ASSess the situation, thASS all.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Personally crass or ethnic jokes don t appeal to me. I like what C125 did on this post. As for language- say a word other than the *Lord s Name in Vain* But in order to get my eyeballs expanded 10x then you need more than the word "ass". Any suggestions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gotta agree with ya there DW. ASSpecially about the words ass. I can't imagine what else it could've been, but "ass" isn't to terribly offensive in my book either. 
Not a big fan of the lords name in vain either amigo, but I'll admit it's passed my lips on occasion. No one's perfect. My dad used to tell me how is father put him over his knee and spanked him for using the term "heavens" 
Times have definitely changed.

Goodnight all, east coast signing off.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I love that pic but it is time to post living over there…
> 
> *10 FACTS ABOUT LIFE EXPECTANCY IN UKRAINE*
> https://borgenproject.org/10-facts-about-life-expectancy-in-ukraine/
> 
> I would love to post my true love pic s at your age but will enjoy you and her…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We here is our place in Ukraine.


----------



## corelz125

Shop on the left house on the right?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shop on the left house on the right?
> 
> - corelz125


Barn is out back. The shop will be build behind the barn and once done the barn gets gone. On the right is main house with bedrooms and such. Left side is a great room upstairs and below is a root cellar.

Only picture I have that gets the barn in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I love that pic but it is time to post living over there…
> 
> *10 FACTS ABOUT LIFE EXPECTANCY IN UKRAINE*
> https://borgenproject.org/10-facts-about-life-expectancy-in-ukraine/
> 
> I would love to post my true love pic s at your age but will enjoy you and her…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We here is our place in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Why are so many coming over here? They are all over this area. I have met quite a few. The guy the remodeled our baths came over and started a biz. The guy I voted for representative is a general contractor and his brother has a grocery store in town.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wife and I were treated to a really nice dinner last night on Sanibel. Long time since we went out to eat. The dinner was thanks for all the remodeling work I did for them.

Regarding donations. If they have a toy drive in your area, that is always a good thing to do.

I think we can get to 1000 by Christmas.

Good to hear from you all.

Be safe


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Better life, to be with family that also moved. Politics, the war. Many reasons. Why would I go there? I like it, stayed couple years before. Want to go back. If I have to fight in war, so be it.


----------



## RCCinNC

> All you gotta do is dye the beard black and 1985 might work. You can use one of your festools to cut the opening for the skylight. I m sure it goes up to 55% when you think your life is in danger also. I m not gonna comment on that one RCC why the wife didnt laugh at that joke. There s a reason why Amazon wants to keep unions out.
> 
> - corelz125


Now there's a man that doesn't waste words….Just gets it all out there…BAM! and done. Impressive.


----------



## RCCinNC

> *Amazon workers and activism groups are staging Black Friday protests around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That particular protest photo was from Bangladesh. I have no idea how Amazon treats their workers there. I'm not agreeing or disagreeing as I don't have enough info…plus, with stuff like this, the info available is often exaggerated and cherry picked by both sides. I just wish they were wearing masks. Not a country with a particularly solid health care system to start with. Sadly ironic, since part of the protest, at least here, is focussed on worker safety vis a vis the virus.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Better life, to be with family that also moved. Politics, the war. Many reasons. Why would I go there? I like it, stayed couple years before. Want to go back. If I have to fight in war, so be it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Is the war with Russia still going? I haven't seen it in the news for a long time. Too much Trump controversy and crime locally, I guess.


----------



## Peteybadboy

What have I been up too?

Back of the house exterior illumination. (worked up a good sweat doing that).

Got my Blum undermount slides (no instructions) so, I have to print those out from their website. Put some finish on some wine pour cubes. Getting ready to open the bar and put on the TV. My Dawg is wedged between my leg and the arm of my chair.

Golf tomorrow boys vs girls.

Life is nice.

Hope you all are well and safe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What have I been up too?
> 
> Back of the house exterior illumination. (worked up a good sweat doing that).
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Did that this past summer. All LED lights with dusk to dawn sensor.


----------



## RCCinNC

This is for you Petey…


----------



## RCCinNC

> What have I been up too?
> 
> Back of the house exterior illumination. (worked up a good sweat doing that).
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Did that this past summer. All LED lights with dusk to dawn sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Nice. Got the same on my house, though all house mounted lamps. Crazy when the wind picks up with the trees, but really nice to step out and have the lights go on, and of course the sense of security that goes with it. Been wanting to change out to LED's but like the dimming feature, so need to check that out. Have one switched exterior LED lamp that's brighter than anything else and probably uses 20% of the electricity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz is this affecting you?

*Los Angeles County adopts new stay-at-home order as Covid-19 cases rise*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/los-angeles-county-adopts-new-stay-home-order-covid-19-n1249184


----------



## corelz125

I don't know about that nose hair one rcc. Looks like dodger Stadium back there neighbors don't mind the lights? You got it pretty good Pete


----------



## pottz

> What have I been up too?
> 
> Back of the house exterior illumination. (worked up a good sweat doing that).
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Did that this past summer. All LED lights with dusk to dawn sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny be careful that might set the house on fire.now thats illumination.


----------



## pottz

> This is for you Petey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RCCinNC


thats just plain nasty rcc.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz is this affecting you?
> 
> *Los Angeles County adopts new stay-at-home order as Covid-19 cases rise*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/los-angeles-county-adopts-new-stay-home-order-covid-19-n1249184
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah im in l.a. county.the rules are just stupid,cant eat outdoors but you can go into a church full of people.cant go to a wide open beach but you can go into a crowded grocery store,our governor has his head up his ass.of course it was fine for him to go to his friends birthday party with twelve people though.oh im sorry he apologized for that,so it's ok.hey why cant we all just do what we want then apologize and it will be fine.


----------



## corelz125

The following ad in the Atlanta Journal is reported to have received numerous calls:

"Single female seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant.

I am a very good-looking girl who loves to play.

I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping, and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire.

Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand.

Rub me the right way and watch me respond.

I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me.

Kiss me and I'm yours. Call xxx-xxxx and ask for Daisy."

Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the local Humane Society about an eight week-old Labrador retriever.


----------



## corelz125

The story is told about a king in Africa who had a close friend he grew up with. The friend had a habit of looking at every situation that ever occurred in his life (positive or negative) and remarking, "This is good!"

One day the king and his friend were out on a hunting expedition. The friend would load and prepare the guns for the king. The friend had apparently done something wrong in preparing one of the guns, for after taking the gun from his friend, the king fired it and his thumb was blown off.

Examining the situation the friend remarked as usual, "This is good!" To which the king replied, "No, this is NOT good!" and proceeded to send his friend to jail. About a year later, the king was hunting in an area that he should have known to stay clear of. Cannibals captured him and took them to their village. They tied his hands, stacked some wood, set up a stake and bound him to the stake. As they came near to set fire to the wood, they noticed that the king was missing a thumb. Being superstitious, they never ate anyone who was less than whole.

So untying the king, they sent him on his way. As he returned home, he was reminded of the event that had taken his thumb and felt remorse for his treatment of his friend. He went immediately to the jail to speak with his friend. "You were right," he said, "it was good that my thumb was blown off." And he proceeded to tell the friend all that had just happened. "And so I am very sorry for sending you to jail for so long. It was bad for me to do this." "No," his friend replied, "this is good!" "What do you mean, "this is good!" How could it be good that I sent my friend to jail for a year?" "If I had not been in jail, I would have been with you!"


----------



## corelz125

Rated G for tonight


----------



## bandit571

Was resawing all the Ash scraps down, looking to get mostly 1/2" thick stock….until…..one thin strip fell over (>1/16" thick) caught the spinning tablesaw blade….and came right back at me upper lip..and bounced off…figured that was a sign to close the shop for the day….didn't even bother to sweep up.

No blood, no foul….


----------



## pottz

> The following ad in the Atlanta Journal is reported to have received numerous calls:
> 
> "Single female seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant.
> 
> I am a very good-looking girl who loves to play.
> 
> I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping, and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire.
> 
> Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand.
> 
> Rub me the right way and watch me respond.
> 
> I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me.
> 
> Kiss me and I'm yours. Call xxx-xxxx and ask for Daisy."
> 
> Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the local Humane Society about an eight week-old Labrador retriever.
> 
> - corelz125


now thats funny bud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was resawing all the Ash scraps down, looking to get mostly 1/2" thick stock….until…..one thin strip fell over (>1/16" thick) caught the spinning tablesaw blade….and came right back at me upper lip..and bounced off…figured that was a sign to close the shop for the day….didn t even bother to sweep up.
> 
> No blood, no foul….
> 
> - bandit571


Lucky day, buy lotto tickets quick. I've only had a couple kick backs. Same results, no blood but needed a clean diaper.. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The following ad in the Atlanta Journal is reported to have received numerous calls:
> 
> "Single female seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant.
> 
> I am a very good-looking girl who loves to play.
> 
> I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping, and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire.
> 
> Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand.
> 
> Rub me the right way and watch me respond.
> 
> I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me.
> 
> Kiss me and I'm yours. Call xxx-xxxx and ask for Daisy."
> 
> Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the local Humane Society about an eight week-old Labrador retriever.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> now thats funny bud.
> 
> - pottz


Probably t00 effective. 15,000 CALLS ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Rated G for tonight
> 
> - corelz125


good boy youve learned from the past-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Was resawing all the Ash scraps down, looking to get mostly 1/2" thick stock….until…..one thin strip fell over (>1/16" thick) caught the spinning tablesaw blade….and came right back at me upper lip..and bounced off…figured that was a sign to close the shop for the day….didn t even bother to sweep up.
> 
> No blood, no foul….
> 
> - bandit571


good so many get that warning and keep pushing until…...well,there's blood!


----------



## pottz

> Was resawing all the Ash scraps down, looking to get mostly 1/2" thick stock….until…..one thin strip fell over (>1/16" thick) caught the spinning tablesaw blade….and came right back at me upper lip..and bounced off…figured that was a sign to close the shop for the day….didn t even bother to sweep up.
> 
> No blood, no foul….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Lucky day, buy lotto tickets quick. I ve only had a couple kick backs. Same results, no blood but needed a clean diaper.. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i havn't had a kick back in probably fifteen years or more,and my belly doesn't want another!


----------



## corelz125

Bob you probably know some of these

Advice from An Old Farmer
Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
Meanness don't jes' happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about ain't never gonna happen anyway.
Don't judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.
Don 't interfere with somethin' that ain't bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin' it back in.
If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around..
Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you.
Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz is this affecting you?
> 
> *Los Angeles County adopts new stay-at-home order as Covid-19 cases rise*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/los-angeles-county-adopts-new-stay-home-order-covid-19-n1249184
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah im in l.a. county.the rules are just stupid,cant eat outdoors but you can go into a church full of people.cant go to a wide open beach but you can go into a crowded grocery store,our governor has his head up his ass


Do you know a politician that doesn't? 


> .of course it was fine for him to go to his friends birthday party with twelve people though.oh im sorry he apologized for that,so it s ok.hey why cant we all just do what we want then apologize and it will be fine.
> 
> - pottz


When were touring the east coast in 2017, NJ gubberner Chris Christie shut down the public beaches for the 4th of July weekend. All the shops and tourist traps on the Jersey shore were stocked up for the busiest weekend of the year. He apologized for being on a public beach with his family. I wonder how many businesses went broke? A lot of the products would expire in a few days. I'm sure it was a financial disaster even if they survived.


----------



## RCCinNC

Gee Pottz…sorry to offend man. It was that or the guy who braided his nose hair. I thought this a bit more artistic. 
Ok. I apologize so now its fine. Seems to work for governors, so I figure it should be good for me. ; )

NC has our counties categorized in three colors, yellow, orange, and red. We're yellow…least concern, but though I live in a rural area we have good medical care access. Mostly rural areas are red…so we are lucky. 
I believe being able to go to church without numbers restrictions is due to a recent Supreme Court decision. If I'm right, that may explain that inconsistency. The grocery store's a necessity…so I cut him some slack on that one. I don't get the not eating outdoors or the beach, and the party was flat stupid. Perhaps he had trouble seeing where he was given his supposed anatomical condition with respects to the placement of his head…and he just stumbled into the party by mistake…. ; )

Ultimately, I'm glad I'm not in a position to have to make the decisions.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Pottz is this affecting you?
> 
> *Los Angeles County adopts new stay-at-home order as Covid-19 cases rise*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/los-angeles-county-adopts-new-stay-home-order-covid-19-n1249184
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah im in l.a. county.the rules are just stupid,cant eat outdoors but you can go into a church full of people.cant go to a wide open beach but you can go into a crowded grocery store,our governor has his head up his ass
> 
> Do you know a politician that doesn t?
> 
> .of course it was fine for him to go to his friends birthday party with twelve people though.oh im sorry he apologized for that,so it s ok.hey why cant we all just do what we want then apologize and it will be fine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When were touring the east coast in 2017, NJ gubberner Chris Christie shut down the public beaches for the 4th of July weekend. All the shops and tourist traps on the Jersey shore were stocked up for the busiest weekend of the year. He apologized for being on a public beach with his family. I wonder how many businesses went broke? A lot of the products would expire in a few days. I m sure it was a financial disaster even if they survived.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, I remember that one. It shocks me how dumb these guys are sometimes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rated G for tonight
> 
> - corelz125


+1 regardless of the rating of your jokes I can see the thought that you put into each one-

Open Joke Saturday Night? Each Jock posts his joke…










Example:


----------



## pottz

> Pottz is this affecting you?
> 
> *Los Angeles County adopts new stay-at-home order as Covid-19 cases rise*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/los-angeles-county-adopts-new-stay-home-order-covid-19-n1249184
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah im in l.a. county.the rules are just stupid,cant eat outdoors but you can go into a church full of people.cant go to a wide open beach but you can go into a crowded grocery store,our governor has his head up his ass
> 
> Do you know a politician that doesn t?
> 
> .of course it was fine for him to go to his friends birthday party with twelve people though.oh im sorry he apologized for that,so it s ok.hey why cant we all just do what we want then apologize and it will be fine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When were touring the east coast in 2017, NJ gubberner Chris Christie shut down the public beaches for the 4th of July weekend. All the shops and tourist traps on the Jersey shore were stocked up for the busiest weekend of the year. He apologized for being on a public beach with his family. I wonder how many businesses went broke? A lot of the products would expire in a few days. I m sure it was a financial disaster even if they survived.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably wanted the beach all to himself,but he apologized so that made it all right.


----------



## pottz

> Gee Pottz…sorry to offend man. It was that or the guy who braided his nose hair. I thought this a bit more artistic.
> Ok. I apologize so now its fine. Seems to work for governors, so I figure it should be good for me. ; )
> 
> NC has our counties categorized in three colors, yellow, orange, and red. We're yellow…least concern, but though I live in a rural area we have good medical care access. Mostly rural areas are red…so we are lucky.
> I believe being able to go to church without numbers restrictions is due to a recent Supreme Court decision. If I'm right, that may explain that inconsistency. The grocery store's a necessity…so I cut him some slack on that one. I don't get the not eating outdoors or the beach, and the party was flat stupid. Perhaps he had trouble seeing where he was given his supposed anatomical condition with respects to the placement of his head…and he just stumbled into the party by mistake…. ; )
> 
> Ultimately, I'm glad I'm not in a position to have to make the decisions.
> 
> - RCCinNC


you are forgiven rcc,your not the governor but i believe the rules should apply to all.this time,no braided nose hair pic's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was resawing all the Ash scraps down, looking to get mostly 1/2" thick stock….until…..one thin strip fell over (>1/16" thick) caught the spinning tablesaw blade….and came right back at me upper lip..and bounced off…figured that was a sign to close the shop for the day….didn t even bother to sweep up.
> 
> No blood, no foul….
> 
> - bandit571


This could be an omen to us- given it is " the Show " and Saturday night- Careful Jocks

Thanks for the post and I hope others stop and reflect on our choices…


----------



## pottz

> Rated G for tonight
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 regardless of the rating of your jokes I can see the thought that you put into each one-
> 
> Open Joke Saturday Night? Each Jock posts his joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so you gonna post a joke or what? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

In one of the Star Wars movies….."..from a certain point of view…" as OB 1 would say….

Supposed to be on Laundry Detail..tomorrow….will take a few pictures of the pile of resawn Ash scraps…


----------



## RCCinNC

> Rated G for tonight
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 regardless of the rating of your jokes I can see the thought that you put into each one-
> 
> Open Joke Saturday Night? Each Jock posts his joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is so excellent DW…I love it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


What happened to the "space ship"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rated G for tonight
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 regardless of the rating of your jokes I can see the thought that you put into each one-
> 
> Open Joke Saturday Night? Each Jock posts his joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That is so excellent DW…I love it.
> 
> - RCCinNC


*
3 or 4?
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dark-

*4. Did you hear about the kidnapping at school?
Everything's fine. He woke up.*

This one for the older guys :>)

*15. People wonder why I call my toilet "the Jim" instead of "the John." I do it so I can say "I go to the Jim first thing every morning."*


----------



## pottz

corelz i dont think you need to worry about be dethroned as joke meister tonight!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I love you too Pottz…*


----------



## bandit571

Seem to recall a little story….it seems when King Richard I got back home, and found out what his brother Prince John was trying to…he deported him. As a further insult….Richard renamed every Privy in England….John.

So, instead of using the Privy every morning, we go to the John.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seem to recall a little story….it seems when King Richard I got back home, and found out what his brother Prince John was trying to…he deported him. As a further insult….Richard renamed every Privy in England….John.
> 
> So, instead of using the Privy every morning, we go to the John.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## pottz

> *I love you too Pottz…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha,just messin with ya dw,but hey your no joke meister buddy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What happened to the "space ship"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not seen in that picture


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I love you too Pottz…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha,just messin with ya dw,but hey your no joke meister buddy.
> 
> - pottz


It's Open Joke Night -


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny be careful that might set the house on fire.now thats illumination.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks. That light pole is attached to a wheel hub and bearing assembly at the bottom. So when the lights need repair I remove 4 bolts on the upper brackets and the entire pole swivels down to the ground for work. Used a hub bearing assembly out of a 2010 Toyota Corolla. Bearing was loud at 65 mph. Doubt I have much to worry about with any failures. Took a bit of welding to make brackets and such for it. It is mounted to the solid wall in that spot with four 5/16 threaded rods, stainless steel threaded rod even. Pipe is 2 inch square steel 14 foot tall. Wire is run inside from top to bottom then goes through center of hub into electrical box on inside of the wall. Planned this from the time I started working on the deck.


----------



## pottz

> damn gunny be careful that might set the house on fire.now thats illumination.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks. That light pole is attached to a wheel hub and bearing assembly at the bottom. So when the lights need repair I remove 4 bolts on the upper brackets and the entire pole swivels down to the ground for work. Used a hub bearing assembly out of a 2010 Toyota Corolla. Bearing was loud at 65 mph. Doubt I have much to worry about with any failures. Took a bit of welding to make brackets and such for it. It is mounted to the solid wall in that spot with four 5/16 threaded rods, stainless steel threaded rod even. Pipe is 2 inch square steel 14 foot tall. Wire is run inside from top to bottom then goes through center of hub into electrical box on inside of the wall. Planned this from the time I started working on the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


now thats a mechanic thinkin outside the box.


----------



## pottz

busy night in the bar tonight,a shame we cant go to ours.hey wheres the owner of this place.big shot too busy to take care of his loyal customers i guess-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thinking of doing my guest bathroom floor like this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My night time parting- 15 quotes from Gen Patton


> busy night in the bar tonight,a shame we cant go to ours.hey wheres the owner of this place.big shot too busy to take care of his loyal customers i guess-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*Last I heard he was over at the annex with the Duck…*


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


good one gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"the Show" needs some music…*

*Toby Keith - I Love This Bar*


----------



## pottz

> *"the Show" needs some music…*
> 
> *Toby Keith - I Love This Bar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*now your talkin dw,finally!!!!*
i heard the owner is too cheap for a juke box!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My night time parting- 15 quotes from Gen Patton
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Identified flying object…









What flew back up at me…and bounced off…


----------



## pottz

> My night time parting- 15 quotes from Gen Patton
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


at ease soldier!


----------



## pottz

> Identified flying object…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What flew back up at me…and bounced off…
> 
> - bandit571


that could have left a mark !


----------



## corelz125

Can be found always lurking around Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Can be found always lurking around Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


hey bud ive got enough stalkers,you know what i mean?


----------



## pottz

hey can we get some fresh peanuts,and dw wants a juke box?


----------



## corelz125

No problem after all the credit card numbers I got anything you want.


----------



## robscastle




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What I am thankful for this year:

My Family.

My Dog.

Some good Friends.

And that these guys were wrong>>>>>


----------



## Peteybadboy

RCC,

That nose hair mustache is awesome! Isn't it a bit cruel that as men we loose hair on our heads and it grows faster on our ears and noses?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains to meself….

....and may the road rise up to meet ye…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

News from the NW-










*Seattle-area homeowners report 'sovereign citizen' property seizure attempts*

*"Their group believes they own all of the land between Alaska and Argentina and all the islands in between,"*
https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-area-homeowners-report-sovereign-citizen-property-seizure-attempts-report


----------



## corelz125

Robs you're here to stay or just passing by? Pete I think the same thing all the thing. I guess gravity even sets in with our hair. It's to tired to make it to the top comes up a few inches to short.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> News from the NW-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle-area homeowners report 'sovereign citizen' property seizure attempts*
> 
> *"Their group believes they own all of the land between Alaska and Argentina and all the islands in between,"*
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-area-homeowners-report-sovereign-citizen-property-seizure-attempts-report
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Come on down here to Ga with that and give it a try. I have a scientific curiosity on how many bones can be broken in the human body without causing death. My idea being you want it, only thing stopping you is air and opportunity.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

New snacks for the bar. Something different. Hey they are free so don't be too critical. LOL


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC,
> 
> That nose hair mustache is awesome! Isn t it a bit cruel that as men we loose hair on our heads and it grows faster on our ears and noses?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Well I'm glad you liked it, as everyone else was pretty well disgusted and I had to take advantage of the "California Governors right to apologize after the fact" technique to "redeem" myself. Don't think it really worked for either of us.

Regarding the hair issue….Definitely. It keep me awake at night as I hear hair follicles muttering to themselves while they migrate from my head to my ears, nose and beyond…as it seems like my beard grows copiously. I tried to build a wall, but they just climb over it. Going with remote sensing next. I tried dogs, but they just kept my wife awake.









This shop tool gets a fair amount of use…just not so much upon the "summit"… Sadly Festool does not make an equivalent. ; )


----------



## corelz125

I take my pop tarts room temp


----------



## RCCinNC

> I take my pop tarts room temp
> 
> - corelz125


That's a real man talking folks. Straight up Poptarts. If you eat your HotPockets frozen Corelz, I d follow you to hell and back….; )


----------



## pottz

> What I am thankful for this year:
> 
> My Family.
> 
> My Dog.
> 
> Some good Friends.
> 
> And that these guys were wrong>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


the only fried is gores brain.nut job.


----------



## pottz

> Robs you re here to stay or just passing by? Pete I think the same thing all the thing. I guess gravity even sets in with our hair. It s to tired to make it to the top comes up a few inches to short.
> 
> - corelz125


ran into him at another bar brought him with me for a drink.he might come back.


----------



## corelz125

sometimes i wish i did eat my hotpockets frozen then I wouldnt had 3rd degree burms in my mouth. My daughter eats her eggos right out of the freezer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Robs you re here to stay or just passing by? Pete I think the same thing all the thing. I guess gravity even sets in with our hair. It s to tired to make it to the top comes up a few inches to short.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ran into him at another bar brought him with me for a drink.he might come back.
> 
> - pottz


I saw that room to let sign… Did the Duck move out?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sometimes i wish i did eat my hotpockets frozen then I wouldnt had 3rd degree burms in my mouth. My daughter eats her eggos right out of the freezer.
> 
> - corelz125


What about the Dire wolf?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Hot Pockets has its own mascot.*
Who knew there was a smiling mascot named *Herbie Hot Pockets* out there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf eats anything that hits the floor frozen, cold, raw, or even right out of the oven. It's all fair game to him. Getting creative DW. Brought him with you or he got kicked out?


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds real tasty might have to try those,hope there lean meat,some duck can be real "fatty".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I heard that they will be serving "Hot Pockets" at the Show tonight…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"We Ate and Ranked Every Hot Pocket"*
https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/ranking-every-hot-pocket-ham-cheddar-pepperoni-pizza-and-more










*Great review with pictures…*










*Which wines pair best with ham and cheese Hot Pockets?*

*Answer the next post…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Which wines pair best with ham and cheese Hot Pockets?*

written by- Joshua Engel, Enthusiastic eater and adventurous cook

OK, more seriously, if I were pairing wine with this food: a ham & cheese hot pocket is greasy and salty. You want something sharp that's going to cut through all that. Both ham and cheese can go well with either a white or a red, but for something like this, I'd say you want a white. The tannins risk amping up the gamy flavors. A bit of sweetness would also help cleanse the palate.

Culturally, it reads more like a German dish than a French one, so I'd be tempted to go with a German wine. The rieslings and gewürztraminers are both good choices here. It could stand up to something quite sweet, but there are also semi-dry vintages of both if that's more to your taste.

You could also think of it in the vein of a French dish like a chicken cordon bleu, in which case I'd pair a spicy sauvignon blanc or chardonnay, in the white Bordeaux style.

Though honestly, if you're looking at it from a cultural standpoint, the Thunderbird might be the best choice of all. It's very sweet (too sweet, perhaps) and it has a citric acid sharpness. And it's definitely the right level of seriousness (i.e. not). Above all, you're looking for a fun wine; you're not eating this off china. Something sparkling and Italian (prosecco, asti spumante) would be fun.

In the end, all wine pairings are about what you like. Everything I've just said notwithstanding, if you've got a heavy zinfandel on hand, and a zinfandel is what you want to drink, by all means enjoy the zinfandel.


----------



## pottz

looks like dw is going for the title of "food meister" of the corelz bar and grill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In the end, all wine pairings are about what you like. Everything I ve just said notwithstanding, if you ve got a heavy zinfandel on hand, and a zinfandel is what you want to drink, by all means enjoy the zinfandel.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm mostly a Ukrainian Vokda kinda guy. Goes down smooth (potato mash not grain) and mixes well with just about anything.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hot Pockets Vodka - Hard Liquor Creations*










there is a youtube video- I chose not to post due to language…


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


i like your management style,you got my vote.


----------



## pottz

> *Hot Pockets Vodka - Hard Liquor Creations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a youtube video- I chose not to post due to language…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i think your ability to pair food and liqour could serve the bar well.i guess thats up to corelz to decide though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> News from the NW-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle-area homeowners report 'sovereign citizen' property seizure attempts*
> 
> *"Their group believes they own all of the land between Alaska and Argentina and all the islands in between,"*
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-area-homeowners-report-sovereign-citizen-property-seizure-attempts-report
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They might have a claim. Everywhere else in the US they sold the land. Sometimes for a few trinkets and beads, but sold it. My grandpas Andrew Ward and Richard Law donated a few pecks of corn for the purchase of 70 square miles in 1641 to establish Stamford, CT. In Oregon and Washington Territories the settlers did not buy the land they filed Donation Land Claims in 1852-1855.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What I am thankful for this year:
> 
> My Family.
> 
> My Dog.
> 
> Some good Friends.
> 
> And that these guys were wrong>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They missed it by a few years, for sure. Fires on the west coast double every couple three years ;-(( The City of Auburn ignores fire code along with several others. I'm proposing they rename the city Aberrnat City ;-) You guys should not have to support this level of stupidity with your tax dollars through FEMA.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Hot Pockets Vodka - Hard Liquor Creations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ugghhh, awful stuff, *like drinking diet low fat beer….........*

Look guys here is a good tip, if you can read the label in ENGLISH it ain't the good stuff. So what it was $120 a bottle, just expensive swill.

Two things to look for, all the writing is in Cryllic, AND it is potato mash, not that grain trash.


----------



## corelz125

Another G rated one

Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.

The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.

The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.

Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."

The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."

"Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."

She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"

"Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.

"My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."

She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"

The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.

He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."


----------



## pottz

oh looks like wbbn might make a challenge for food and drink meister,reminds me of the joke meister competition.


----------



## corelz125

Not much of a vodka drinker prefer the dark rum instead.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Had a few shots of this tonight. I think it is my new favorite thing.

If youve got it in stock, 125, then next round on me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another G rated one
> 
> Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.
> 
> The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.
> 
> The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.
> 
> Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."
> 
> The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."
> 
> "Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."
> 
> She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"
> 
> "Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.
> 
> "My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."
> 
> She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"
> 
> The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.
> 
> He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."
> 
> - corelz125


Good one!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Seattle-area homeowners report 'sovereign citizen' property seizure attempts*
> 
> *"Their group believes they own all of the land between Alaska and Argentina and all the islands in between,"*
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-area-homeowners-report-sovereign-citizen-property-seizure-attempts-report
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> They might have a claim. Everywhere else in the US they sold the land. Sometimes for a few trinkets and beads, but sold it. My grandpas Andrew Ward and Richard Law donated a few pecks of corn for the purchase of 70 square miles in 1641 to establish Stamford, CT. In Oregon and Washington Territories the settlers did not buy the land they filed Donation Land Claims in 1852-1855.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Is anybody interested in a "land patent"?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_patent

Good stuff should you want to challenge the government…


----------



## pottz

> Another G rated one
> 
> Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.
> 
> The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.
> 
> The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.
> 
> Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."
> 
> The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."
> 
> "Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."
> 
> She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"
> 
> "Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.
> 
> "My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."
> 
> She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"
> 
> The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.
> 
> He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."
> 
> - corelz125


cute and funny.


----------



## pottz

> Had a few shots of this tonight. I think it is my new favorite thing.
> 
> If youve got it in stock, 125, then next round on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not something i would make a night of drinking but straight on the rocks is nice once in a while.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125* +1 to compare the joke to reality… my friend just bought a Goldendoodle for $5,000










She was bred from a 14lb poodle with a 60lb Golden retriever = new popular breed

Now if we could only breed a Beagle with a Duck… Which part would be the head or tail?


----------



## bandit571

I'd take a few of these, if'n ya don't might, Barkeep…









Otherwise…too many of these will make that photo look that blurry….


----------



## pottz

> *C125* +1 to compare the joke to reality… my friend just bought a Goldendoodle for $5,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was bred from a 14lb poodle with a 60lb Golden retriever = new popular breed
> 
> Now if we could only breed a Beagle with a Duck… Which part would be the head or tail?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck would need to be the tail because their full of [email protected]#t !


----------



## corelz125

I havent tried this one yet but some guys say its delicious. Peanut butter flavored whisky. Im sure the dire wolf would want a try.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The science of two alcohol free days per week*









*
Is it necessary to have 'several alcohol free' days every week and, if so, should those days be consecutive? Dr Michael Apstein, in the rare position of wine writer and liver doctor, gives his view to Decanter.*

https://www.decanter.com/wine-news/opinion/guest-blog/the-science-of-two-alcohol-free-days-per-week-288604/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *The science of two alcohol free days per week*
> 
> Is it necessary to have several alcohol free days every week and, if so, should those days be consecutive? Dr Michael Apstein, in the rare position of wine writer and liver doctor, gives his view to Decanter.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Always amazes me when these articles come out. I swear these people just have one sole purpose in life, to suck the joy right out of mine. Don't smoke, eat too much, have a drink, use too much fuel, save electricity, etc etc etc.

Really hard for me to listen and really take such advice to heart from my doctor. Lose some weight, get more exercise and don't drink he says. Yeah okay, kinda hard to say yeah let me get onboard when he could best be described as a MAC truck on a VW frame.

Never mind the 3 goodyear blimp nurses sitting at the front desk….. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy today. This box for my concrete bits is all done and assembled. Will wait to make a divider as my new bits have not arrived yet.



















Fits under these trays I added last week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Next up is drill press cabinet for my two benchtop drill presses. Just getting started.










Also in the works is this Lazy Susan for my friend. Did a dry fit to check everything.


----------



## pottz

so what do you think about a food and liqour meister corelz,i mean if this bar is gonna serve hot pockets we need someone in the know as to guide us in proper pairings with spirits.looks like dw and gunny are the top contenders right now.


----------



## pottz

> Next up is drill press cabinet for my two benchtop drill presses. Just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in the works is this Lazy Susan for my friend. Did a dry fit to check everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice progress gunny,glad to see you ddn't spend the whole holiday gorging on high cholesterol food and hard liqour.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks like dw and gunny are the top contenders right now.
> 
> - pottz


I dunno about that. Had to look up what a Hot Pocket was. Showed my wife and she was appalled. Tells me NO, I make all your food fresh not processed.

Man did I score big. LOL


----------



## pottz

> I havent tried this one yet but some guys say its delicious. Peanut butter flavored whisky. Im sure the dire wolf would want a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


pour that crap out and get some good whisky.this is one i like.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Try this one..


----------



## corelz125

Sure see who the group approves of but the real liquor meister is out pillaging on his Knarr ship. WB you turned the middle of the lazy susan?


----------



## pottz

> Sure see who the group approves of but the real liquor meister is out pillaging on his Knarr ship. WB you turned the middle of the lazy susan?
> 
> - corelz125


the duck is no meister he only drinks the cheapest box wine he can find-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sure see who the group approves of but the real liquor meister is out pillaging on his Knarr ship. WB you turned the middle of the lazy susan?
> 
> - corelz125


turned the middle and top plate on the lathe. My lathe only does 9 1/2 inches diameter. So used a circle cutting jig on my BS and did 13 inch diameter. Then pulled out a variable speed drill and put in vice with a tailshaft jig I made. No shaping just needed smoothing from BS marks and such. Planed it flat on the bench.

Have to be creative sometimes…. Used same method in Iraq to make parts sometimes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I havent tried this one yet but some guys say its delicious. Peanut butter flavored whisky. Im sure the dire wolf would want a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> pour that crap out and get some good whisky.this is one i like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)


----------



## pottz

another for your drinking consideration.


----------



## pottz

> Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


what are you talkin about bob,maple syrup?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what are you talkin about bob,maple syrup?
> 
> - pottz


We have a breakfast menu????


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what are you talkin about bob,maple syrup?
> 
> - pottz


Corn. The juice running out from under silage will get a cow drunk. Proper processing greatly improves it ;-)

A guy I knew from a job 45 years ago lost his house in a fire. He said it was burning pretty good until the floor collapsed and fire got into the basement. He said the place exploded!


----------



## pottz

> Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what are you talkin about bob,maple syrup?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We have a breakfast menu????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


corelz wants to expand i guess.

wife wants to watch (grumpy old men) so socal out jocks.ill see where this breakfast idea goes tomorrow.lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Best liquor drips out of a tube not poured out of a bottle ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what are you talkin about bob,maple syrup?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We have a breakfast menu????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably shouldn't drink on an empty stomach, eh? Why wait until after lunch?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> wife wants to watch (grumpy old men) so socal out jocks*.ill see where this breakfast idea goes tomorrow.lol.*
> 
> - pottz


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Someone gave me a bottle of this for christmas a few years back. I had had a snort or two from the bottle from time to time, dont really "drink" all that much. One day, I notice the bottle is very nearly empty and am puzzled as to how it got that way. Wifey doesnt drink at all, ever, so it was either the dog, or my Son??? Hmmm? Turned out, my Son had been filling up a water bottle with my stash, going to town with his friends, and having a party. A couple times, far as I can recon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

Nice job on the turning. Haha if we're open 24/7 I guess we need a breakfast menu to. Good ones Bob. He couldn't take the cheap stuff Brian went right for the top shelf stuff. The worst part the kids probably didn't even enjoy it. Most likely mixed it with a lot of soda.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez good one.

DW-excellent paring advice! My drinks of choice Vodka, JWB scotch. I also started a "wine club" at the golf course.

The woman do a "birdie shot" with Fireball (small shot) and a few have tee shirts with WTF on the front and Where's The Fireball on the back.

WB nice work once again.

The Blum undermount sliders are here, got to figure those out and start building drawer boxes.

TopMax that is a good one.

Girls beat the men yesterday the year long set of matches is now Men 14-Girls-13 They have won 3 in a row.

I would eat a hot pocket. A Silver Oak Cab (Napa of course) at lease 6 years old would be nice. As always Vodka martini shaken not stirred works too.

A cold front is hitting us, It will be 40 deg on Wednesday. Wind chill will make golf in the AM not possible.


----------



## pottz

now thats a combo petey,hot pockets and silver oak,ill have to consider that one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Breakfast now being served…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer says funny noise under hood and hard to steer. Only wants belt. Says tensioner cost too much. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Those would be excellent for when I'm running late to my tee time.

My bar is open. Sitting outside, and it is cooling down as the front rolled through at about 11am. Got my dawg at my feet and a jwb on the end table.

Can any of you tell me why BLO won't dry? Perhaps it is old?

BTW Sunday an Eagle flew off with my friends golf ball as it landed on the green. I missed it by several people saw it. Wednesday is shaping up to be our winter.

Relaxing out side.

Hope its good by you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I will post at taste test soon on the Breakfast pockets. As for "BLO" I assume that you are referring to boiled linseed oil? I saw that it is possible due to age. Just to make sure on "BLO"

Acronym Definition
BLO Below
BLO Blower
BLO Bayerische Landesbibliothek Online (German: Bararian Regional Library Online)
BLO Boston Lyric Opera
BLO Booth Level Officer (elections; India)
BLO Branch on Lower
BLO Barbie Liberation Organization
BLO Bartonella-Like Organism (pathogen)
BLO Boiled Linseed Oil (finishing oil applied to wood and metal)
BLO Bacteria-Like Organism
BLO Back Loop Only (crochet instructions)
BLO Beni-Lubero Online (political blog)
BLO Border Liaison Office
BLO Binary Large Object
BLO Bike Like Object
BLO Bureau Line Office (Luxembourg; business furniture and equipment)
BLO Base Level Operations
BLO Better Life Option
BLO Below the Line Observatory (France; marketing company)
BLO Butt Line Zero
BLO Bounded Linear Operator 
BLO Behzad Law Office (Doha, Qatar)

*BLO Bacon, Lettuce, and Onion Sandwich*










add cheese 75 cents


----------



## pottz

is that todays special dw and can i get it with fries.


----------



## bandit571

Meatballs and sauce….angel hair pasta….garlic butter on toasted bread slice…choice of drink….

Suppertime!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Choice of drink with your meal?*









*
Drinking Liquids with Meals: Good or Bad?*

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/drinking-with-meals


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> is that todays special dw and can i get it with fries.
> 
> - pottz


*It is your turn to name the meal combo…*


----------



## pottz

> *Choice of drink with your meal?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Drinking Liquids with Meals: Good or Bad?*
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/drinking-with-meals
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont know and dont care,im not gonna stop thats for sure.we have enough real things to worry about theses days.


----------



## pottz

> is that todays special dw and can i get it with fries.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *It is your turn to name the meal combo…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure what the level of food this bar is going for with all the hot pocket suggestions?


----------



## corelz125

If the dire wolf approves its on the menu. Bad news there's not much he disapproves of.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> If the dire wolf approves its on the menu. Bad news there s not much he disapproves of.
> 
> - corelz125


i didn't know this was a dive bar,ill call guy fieri and get triple g over here.so in that case dw it's gonna be a big order of deluxe nachos and margaritas. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha yeah it's amazing.i like the buckets with the pic of the baby upside down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz love the idea of nachos… remember we never serve Duck*









*
I got this recipe from an Australian Festool rep who found it from a customer who insisted on never use Duck…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Long Darkness Before Dawn*
With vaccines and a new administration, the pandemic will be tamed. But experts say the coming months "are going to be just horrible."
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/30/health/coronavirus-vaccines-treatments.html










*COVID SCIENCE-Strong immune response found in asymptomatic patients; virus crosses throat membrane into brain*
https://news.trust.org/item/20201130191010-ibnfr

*No pics or funnies just think about it… *


----------



## corelz125

An 84-year-old man is sitting on a park bench, sobbing, when a young man walks by and asks him what's wrong. Through his tears, the old man answers, "I'm in love with a 22-year-old woman."

"Well, what's wrong with that?" asks the young man. Between his sobs and sniffles, he answers, "You don't understand, every morning before she goes to work, we make love. At lunch time, she comes home and we make love again, and then she makes my favorite meal. In the afternoon when she gets a break, she rushes home and gives me the best time an old man could want. And then at supper time, and all night long, we make love."

He breaks down, no longer able to speak. The young man puts his arm around him. "I don't understand. It sounds like you have the perfect relationship! Why are you sitting here on this park bench crying?"

The senile old man answers, again through his tears: "I can't remember where I live!"


----------



## corelz125

I heard today on the news the rate of death is one person a minute in this country. Not going in the right direction


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1









*

Ps Toddler laughs as he and husky howl together*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If the dire wolf approves its on the menu. Bad news there s not much he disapproves of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i didn t know this was a dive bar,ill call guy fieri and get triple g over here.so in that case dw it s gonna be a big order of deluxe nachos and margaritas. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I thought it would be come a Honk Tonk.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Long Darkness Before Dawn*
> With vaccines and a new administration, the pandemic will be tamed. But experts say the coming months "are going to be just horrible."
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/30/health/coronavirus-vaccines-treatments.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID SCIENCE-Strong immune response found in asymptomatic patients; virus crosses throat membrane into brain*
> https://news.trust.org/item/20201130191010-ibnfr
> 
> *No pics or funnies just think about it… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I wouldn't worry about it DW. Nothing will change our destiny. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A cop in Tacoma responded to a stolen vehicle call. His patrol car was stolen. The guy crashed it and k9 found him. Victimless crime so I suppose the judge will let him to do it again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I heard today on the news the rate of death is one person a minute in this country. Not going in the right direction
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah and sadly they use this same graphic for smoking, asbestos and a host of other things. Shock and awe tactics.

The hospitals know they get X amount for every covid patient, plus unlimited spending on care. So they are of course motivated to have as many cases as possible. In some regards we are as bad as any of the dictatorships in the world.


----------



## pottz

> If the dire wolf approves its on the menu. Bad news there s not much he disapproves of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i didn t know this was a dive bar,ill call guy fieri and get triple g over here.so in that case dw it s gonna be a big order of deluxe nachos and margaritas. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought it would be come a Honk Tonk.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i could go there.


----------



## pottz

> An 84-year-old man is sitting on a park bench, sobbing, when a young man walks by and asks him what's wrong. Through his tears, the old man answers, "I'm in love with a 22-year-old woman."
> 
> "Well, what's wrong with that?" asks the young man. Between his sobs and sniffles, he answers, "You don't understand, every morning before she goes to work, we make love. At lunch time, she comes home and we make love again, and then she makes my favorite meal. In the afternoon when she gets a break, she rushes home and gives me the best time an old man could want. And then at supper time, and all night long, we make love."
> 
> He breaks down, no longer able to speak. The young man puts his arm around him. "I don't understand. It sounds like you have the perfect relationship! Why are you sitting here on this park bench crying?"
> 
> The senile old man answers, again through his tears: "I can't remember where I live!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one i can almost relate…...with being lost that is-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- memory check when was the last time you had a Hot Pocket?


----------



## bandit571

> Pottz- memory check when was the last time you had a Hot Pocket?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When my old Bic Lighter stayed lit…( "Chestnuts roasting on an …..")


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Breakfast review coming soon--


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- memory check when was the last time you had a Hot Pocket?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> When my old Bic Lighter stayed lit…( "Chestnuts roasting on an …..")
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Breakfast review coming soon--
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Keep it simple I need it to go well with my morning medicine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I heard today on the news the rate of death is one person a minute in this country. Not going in the right direction
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah and sadly they use this same graphic for smoking, asbestos and a host of other things. Shock and awe tactics.
> 
> The hospitals know they get X amount for every covid patient, plus unlimited spending on care. So they are of course motivated to have as many cases as possible. In some regards we are as bad as any of the dictatorships in the world.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


At least they share the money. Our daughter is working 5 and 6 12.5 hour shifts a week. She might gross a cool million this year, eh? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If the dire wolf approves its on the menu. Bad news there s not much he disapproves of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i didn t know this was a dive bar,ill call guy fieri and get triple g over here.so in that case dw it s gonna be a big order of deluxe nachos and margaritas. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought it would be come a Honk Tonk.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah i could go there.
> 
> - pottz


Okie dokie, 




Patsy was so hot, Cline couldn't even follow Cline on stage ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW- love the howl dog/ toddler. Boiled Linseed Oil

TopMax, good one. Willie wrote "Crazy" Patsie had an amazing voice.

WBBN - no one should talk to me before I have my coffee. BTW Sir Wilfreds Dark Kona roast from Maui. Extravagant but awesome!

DW - not high end but the Breakfast Sausage burrito from McDonnalds hits the spot.

Winter is here, it may last 48 hours.

Today the day is mine to do what I want. A little shop work, add to the exterior illumination, or perhaps trim my nose hair or should I pluck it?

Have a great day


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

26F outside with the wind this morning. Boss kills heat in shop and opens main door. Says it is warmer outside. Then goes inside his heated office, heat wide open.

As I wired the heat pump up last summer I know where the switch is I installed to work on unit without killing breaker. So cut power to it.

He comes out all excited says heater quit working. I commented but it's warmer outside. And pointed to the main door.

So he closes the main door and we have heat. May go switch the heat pump on in a bit. Must be a electrical problem will be my excuse if asked.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- memory check when was the last time you had a Hot Pocket?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure,at least 4-5 years.


----------



## pottz

> 26F outside with the wind this morning. Boss kills heat in shop and opens main door. Says it is warmer outside. Then goes inside his heated office, heat wide open.
> 
> As I wired the heat pump up last summer I know where the switch is I installed to work on unit without killing breaker. So cut power to it.
> 
> He comes out all excited says heater quit working. I commented but it s warmer outside. And pointed to the main door.
> 
> So he closes the main door and we have heat. May go switch the heat pump on in a bit. Must be a electrical problem will be my excuse if asked.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your evil gunny,i love it.


----------



## bandit571

Would that be "Petty Revenge" , or…."Pro Revenge"?

Also….who the heck ordered this white crap?









Looks like a good old fashioned "Snow Day". Yuck. That wooden planter is about 5" tall, BTW…..aught to send this down by Gunny's place…









I think I could spare a bit? May just hide out in the shop, this afternoon…..after a Brew-up ( Black Tea) and a hot cup of noodles…..

BTW..I consider Snow to be a foul, dirty, 4 letter Word. maybe we could get Congress to ban any temp. below 50 degrees?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'd love a little of that white stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Would that be "Petty Revenge" , or…."Pro Revenge"?
> 
> Also….who the heck ordered this white crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good old fashioned "Snow Day". Yuck. That wooden planter is about 5" tall, BTW…..aught to send this down by Gunny s place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could spare a bit? May just hide out in the shop, this afternoon…..after a Brew-up ( Black Tea) and a hot cup of noodles…..
> 
> BTW..I consider Snow to be a foul, dirty, 4 letter Word. maybe we could get Congress to ban any temp. below 50 degrees?
> 
> - bandit571


No I am good here. Like the snow but these morons cannot drive, and go nuts if we get 1/10000 of a dusting. Shuts down entire state. Crazy.


----------



## pottz

yeah me too thats why i live in socal,hell if we get a tiny bit of rain all the morons here drive faster,hell if we had any snow the whole city would shut down and many would die.


----------



## pottz

i stole this from the duck.this is about as clean as it gets from him,trust me id get banned if i posted most of em-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Welcome to the show. BurlyBob pull up a stool. I had enough of the cold already and it hasn't really even started.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Working remotely is literally a pain the backside for nearly a quarter of Americans*

*New survey shows that COVID restrictions have made Americans far more inactive, with the average person spending an additional four hours a day sitting down.*

https://www.studyfinds.org/working-remotely-pain-in-backside/


----------



## bandit571

Finger joints?









By hand….









Could be…









Since I do go out and play in that white crap, anymore…..spent way too many years trying to drive to work in the stuff…


----------



## pottz

corelz since this "bar" is open 24/7 what are the happy hours considering we have patrons form around the globe.may i suggest it's always happy hour.it's gonna cost ya but thats part of owning a bar-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Yea it's always happy hour in here


----------



## pottz

i heard it's two for one premium wines tonight,the duck is listening?


----------



## bandit571

Well, it IS 5:00 somewhere…..

Maybe ask Old Johnny Walker, and his brothers Black and Red to stop by….


----------



## pottz

> Well, it IS 5:00 somewhere…..
> 
> Maybe ask Old Johnny Walker, and his brothers Black and Red to stop by….
> 
> - bandit571


always welcome,grab a stool boys.

it's 4:50pm where im at!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On today´s episode of absurd clown world:

It is now permissible to travel with up to 2 liters of hand sanitizer in your carry-on luggage. That is, if you can actually get a flight to somewhere that doesnt get cancelled. So, not only has the Rona eliminated the airborne Flu, it has also eliminated airborne turrorists. There is always a plus side.

Spent a good hour today zeroing in a new rifle scope but just couldnt get it right. Got the windage pretty much dead-on, but am way off on height, like 6" at 20 meters too high. No adjustment seemed to make a significant difference, so am thinking I am off on the boreline, scope needs to be pulled back some in the mounts. Try again tomorrow. Any tips???


----------



## pottz

yeah just got a new pellet gun with a scope ill need to tune up too,got some rat hunting to do.the little f%$#r has esacaped my traps all summer,i hope he's faster then my pellet gun-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Is the barrel free floated? What I've done in the past is loosen the screws, then with the grit facing the stock rub the sandpaper from side to side. Work you way down the stock and lightly tighten the screws. If you can slide a folded piece of paper down the barrel to the lug your free floated.


----------



## corelz125

Sure just don't expect those premium bottles to ever get empty half way and magically they will be refilled. I just got a pellet gun this summer to for the same reason Pottz. I poisoned a few then found one in the garbage pail one Sunday morning that one got 4 pellets from about 5" away. That was easy no clean up already in the trash.


----------



## bandit571

Range setting is too far out…..bullet drop not happening at the target….maybe if the target itself was out a bit farther…the bullet might hit the bullseye….check the range setting on the scope….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Over at my end of the bar where at 5 o'clock we shall drink









*
and talk- will there be a miniature Dire wolf in the Whitehouse?*










*Ps and a Cat :>)*


----------



## pottz

> Over at my end of the bar where at 5 o clock we shall drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and talk- will there be a miniature Dire wolf in the Whitehouse?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ps and a Cat :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*a cat calls for impeachment,immediatly !!!!*


----------



## pottz

> Over at my end of the bar where at 5 o clock we shall drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and talk- will there be a miniature Dire wolf in the Whitehouse?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ps and a Cat :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *a cat calls for impeachment,immediatly !!!!*
> 
> - pottz


and hey get that fruit juice off the bar,unless there fortified,you know?


----------



## pottz

*CORELZ WHERE'S THE BOUNCER?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Before I posted I fed the Dire wolf a few Hot pockets… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I've been to enough beach bars to know about the fortification- IMO it is the experience that you are having…from experience.


----------



## corelz125

No G rating tonight back to normal

A man goes into the confession booth at the church.

"Forgive me, father, for I have sinned."

"What is your sin, my son?" asks the priest.

"Well, about a month ago I was in the library until closing time, and when I wanted to leave it started to rain very heavily and didn't let up.

After some time, me and the librarian lost our patience and… well… partied all night, if you catch my drift."

"That is bad, but not horrible, my son. However, if it's a one-time slip, God will forgive you," said the priest.

"That is just the thing," said the main,

"About a week ago I helped my neighbor fix her shutters, and when I wanted to go home it started raining heavily and… well… You know, all night long…"

The priest remained silent.

The man covers his face in his hands and starts sobbing, "What should I do now, father?"

"What should you do??" screamed the priest, "You should get out of here right now before it rains!"


----------



## corelz125

A little old couple in their eighties was sitting on the couch watching the Playboy movie channel.

He looked at her and asked, "Do you think we can still do that?"

"Well, we can sure try!" she answered.

So they shuffled off to the bedroom. He went into the bathroom to get ready and she took off all her clothes in the bedroom.

When he came out of the bathroom, he saw her standing on her head in the middle of the bedroom floor.

"What are you doing, sweetheart?" he asked.

"Well," she replied, "I thought if you couldn't get it up, maybe you could just drop it in!


----------



## corelz125

That's how you get away with almost anything bribing the dire wolf with food.


----------



## pottz

> *Before I posted I fed the Dire wolf a few Hot pockets… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


GREAT A HOPPED UP HUSKY!!!


----------



## pottz

> I ve been to enough beach bars to know about the fortification- IMO it is the experience that you are having…from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh let me tell you,the beagle loves fortification dw!


----------



## pottz

> A little old couple in their eighties was sitting on the couch watching the Playboy movie channel.
> 
> He looked at her and asked, "Do you think we can still do that?"
> 
> "Well, we can sure try!" she answered.
> 
> So they shuffled off to the bedroom. He went into the bathroom to get ready and she took off all her clothes in the bedroom.
> 
> When he came out of the bathroom, he saw her standing on her head in the middle of the bedroom floor.
> 
> "What are you doing, sweetheart?" he asked.
> 
> "Well," she replied, "I thought if you couldn't get it up, maybe you could just drop it in!
> 
> - corelz125


*ha ha ha ohhh my god bro you kill me.where the hell do you get this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> That s how you get away with almost anything bribing the dire wolf with food.
> 
> - corelz125


or the beagle ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> yeah just got a new pellet gun with a scope ill need to tune up too,got some rat hunting to do.the little f%$#r has esacaped my traps all summer,i hope he s faster then my pellet gun-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I use the Poison Hotel traps, the suckers dont escape that. But >I have had an exterminator guy tell me that the rats will take the poison back to nest, eat it, then die, and the others then learn not to eat the yummy poison packs. And ya know, rats mostly come out at night, so you might be needing to get a nightscope. Those are totally illegal in Spain. Evenso, I think I have about 8 kills on my pelletgun, was thinking about making a little rat-profile stencil so I can spray paint my kills on the tail-stock.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My solution to the vermin issue:


----------



## pottz

> I ve been to enough beach bars to know about the fortification- IMO it is the experience that you are having…from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh let me tell you,the beagle loves fortification dw!
> 
> - pottz


oh hey i didn't tell you dw,the beagle is protected by copyright laws and is a patented beagle.so it's illegal to use her in any way or fashion that is not permitted under authority.hey were friends ,ill just have my legal team call yours.you do have a legal team…..i hope! you see her image is highly guarded against those that would use it for profit,or a joke.


----------



## pottz

> yeah just got a new pellet gun with a scope ill need to tune up too,got some rat hunting to do.the little f%$#r has esacaped my traps all summer,i hope he s faster then my pellet gun-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I use the Poison Hotel traps, the suckers dont escape that. But >I have had an exterminator guy tell me that the rats will take the poison back to nest, eat it, then die, and the others then learn not to eat the yummy poison packs. And ya know, rats mostly come out at night, so you might be needing to get a nightscope. Those are totally illegal in Spain. Evenso, I think I have about 8 kills on my pelletgun, was thinking about making a little rat-profile stencil so I can spray paint my kills on the tail-stock.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hell yeah gunny!


----------



## pottz

> My solution to the vermin issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sorry but the wife and i hate cats.actullay the neighbors dog got more rats than their two cats!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*like scorpions and rats, they need a food supply… *


----------



## pottz

> *like scorpions and rats, they need a food supply… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not my problem,there all vermin in my mind? the beagle reins supreme and wants…..blood!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My solution to the vermin issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*WBN are those your Pusses? +1 *

I love all types of animals- Out in the dessert I have had many different animals except the horse… My biggest concern for my safety has been the coyote they want to come for a feed. *I once had a Beagle want a pure fruit drink. 
*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> My solution to the vermin issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yep, got them too. Momma kitty weighs all of 1/2 a kilo so it would seem by the looks of her, and she is ruthless with the rats. Have three Ratero, rat-killer dogs also. The cats eat their kills, but the dogs dont>they just chew them up until nothing is moving.


----------



## corelz125

Another way to get rid of them if you find their burrow shove a hose from the back of the car in there and gas them to death. No mess there already buried.only way the dire wolf is chasing rats if it's covered in cheese and ketchup. A squirrel is a different story he'll chase them all over the yard.


----------



## pottz

> My solution to the vermin issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *WBN are those your Pusses? +1 *
> 
> I love all types of animals- Out in the dessert I have had many different animals except the horse… My biggest concern for my safety has been the coyote they want to come for a feed. *I once had a Beagle want a pure fruit drink.
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


must have been a half breed ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- if I remember correctly he went by the name Pottzy and had spent the night with a Duck… I offered a raw egg but wanted straight juice…


----------



## pottz

> Another way to get rid of them if you find their burrow shove a hose from the back of the car in there and gas them to death. No mess there already buried.only way the dire wolf is chasing rats if it s covered in cheese and ketchup. A squirrel is a different story he ll chase them all over the yard.
> 
> - corelz125


the beagle just discovered squirrels recently,she hasn't figured those out yet.

our biggest concern is the coyotes,which are rapidly growing in socal.they could take out a beagle in a heart beat.ive seen video's of coyotes chasing a cat up a tree and coming down with em in their jaws.not for the faint of heart guys!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> our biggest concern is the coyotes,which are rapidly growing in socal.they could take out a beagle in a heart beat.ive seen video s of coyotes chasing a cat up a tree and coming down with em in their jaws.not for the faint of heart guys!
> 
> - pottz


a big concern is that a female coyote in heat can lure a male dog into a waiting pack- game over. Similar to alligators, hawks, owls but "Telemarketers" for they refer to themselves as humans… should their jaws sink into a bank account.










*Electronic coyotes *


----------



## pottz

> our biggest concern is the coyotes,which are rapidly growing in socal.they could take out a beagle in a heart beat.ive seen video s of coyotes chasing a cat up a tree and coming down with em in their jaws.not for the faint of heart guys!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> a big concern is that a female coyote in heat can lure a male dog into a waiting pack- game over. Similar to alligators, hawks, owls but "Telemarketers" for they refer to themselves as humans… should their jaws sink into a bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Electronic coyotes *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the biggest advantage i have is,i love the hunt,whatever the prey! once im stalked,game over,good luck-lol.

this part is for gunny.
i wish i still had the 44 magnum snub nose revolver with sawed off hammer and hair trigger that my dad had.he got it from a narc officer that would raid drug dens.just holding it youd ******************** your pants-lol. he let fire it once and i almost did.a 5 year old could pull the trigger,it was that sensitive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- have you ever stopped a cricket noise in the bedroom? What is your method?*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- have you ever stopped a cricket noise in the bedroom? What is your method?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no they will drive you insane.you think the sound is coming from one spot,you go there and it's now coming from another spot.the sound bounces around the room.good luck.


----------



## pottz

it's late so,socal is out jocks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> this part is for gunny.
> i wish i still had the 44 magnum snub nose revolver with sawed off hammer and hair trigger that my dad had.he got it from a narc officer that would raid drug dens.just holding it youd ******************** your pants-lol. he let fire it once and i almost did.a 5 year old could pull the trigger,it was that sensitive.
> 
> - pottz


Fired one once with my Dad's friend when I was a teenager. My fav weapon is M1911. Right heft, what it hits it maims or kills or both. I'm not into that flay and spray, if I reach for it I have hostile intentions. Not this show and tell kindergarten stuff LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *WBN are those your Pusses? +1 *
> 
> I love all types of animals- Out in the dessert I have had many different animals except the horse… My biggest concern for my safety has been the coyote they want to come for a feed. *I once had a Beagle want a pure fruit drink.
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife takes care of them, outside cats all 9 of them. Quite a bunch of characters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+many 1's
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s late so,socal is out jocks.
> 
> - pottz


They partied hard


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> it s late so,socal is out jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They partied hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
+1 What I love about that pic- should you prompt them they are up and ready… 
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On today´s episode of absurd clown world:
> 
> It is now permissible to travel with up to 2 liters of hand sanitizer in your carry-on luggage. That is, if you can actually get a flight to somewhere that doesnt get cancelled. So, not only has the Rona eliminated the airborne Flu, it has also eliminated airborne turrorists. There is always a plus side.
> 
> Spent a good hour today zeroing in a new rifle scope but just couldnt get it right. Got the windage pretty much dead-on, but am way off on height, like 6" at 20 meters too high. No adjustment seemed to make a significant difference, so am thinking I am off on the boreline, scope needs to be pulled back some in the mounts. Try again tomorrow. Any tips???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Assuming the scope is OK, the front mount needs to drop or the rear needs to rise, or a combo of both. I could make an approximate calculation with the distance between the mounts. If you are zeroed at 20 you should be close to dead on at 100. I zeroed my hunting rifles at 225. That allowed dead on kill zone hold out to 300 for deer sized game. Many scopes should be in the center of the adjustment range when at 0. The ends can be a bit tricky.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of 44 mag, my cousin had a pal who was over 6 feet and heavy set. He carried a pair of 4" Model 29 S&W 44 mags in his back pockets. He would pull them both out and let go at the same time! There were matching scars on the cylinders from the first time ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A man wakes in Hell where everyone is standing knee-deep in sh$t, smoking cigarettes and drinking whiskey.

"This aint so bad," he thinks.

A loud siren goes off and a voice booms on a loudspeaker, announces:

"Break time is over, everyone back on your heads."


----------



## Peteybadboy

ahh The thrill of vermin hunting.

We have rats in s/w fla. we call them "palm" rats, feels nicer that way. BTW rats like to eat the coating on electrical wires in your car. I think the insulation is made from soy, which rats like to eat.

45 degrees right now. Winter is here!


----------



## bandit571

Once shot out an engine block…of a large truck….range was 3 miles from the muzzle…weapon? M110A1

8" Self Propelled Howitzer…even went deer hunting with it one year….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Once shot out an engine block…of a large truck….range was 3 miles from the muzzle…weapon? M110A1
> 
> 8" Self Propelled Howitzer…even went deer hunting with it one year….
> 
> - bandit571


Deer hunting huh????


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Kinda funny with the Red Cross symbol just behind the murder machine.


> Deer hunting huh????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## bandit571

254 pound shell….you only need to be close. Concussion alone can travel 600m uphill, and you can still feel it.

One shell, one Deer…..already sliced and diced, ready for the freezer….


----------



## pottz

> ahh The thrill of vermin hunting.
> 
> We have rats in s/w fla. we call them "palm" rats, feels nicer that way. BTW rats like to eat the coating on electrical wires in your car. I think the insulation is made from soy, which rats like to eat.
> 
> 45 degrees right now. Winter is here!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh yeah had a friend that they ate some wires and tubing plus some of the gaskets around the hood,cost him quite a bit in repairs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> oh yeah had a friend that they ate some wires and tubing plus some of the gaskets around the hood,cost him quite a bit in repairs.
> 
> - pottz


Indeed and I would be the guy that fixes such things. Insurance company sent us one last week. 32 wires to repair. All eaten. Was a 2018 vehicle. No wiring harness available to replace with new for 6-9 months and it the harness alone costs $3500. Never mind the labor to put an entire wiring harness in a vehicle. So I repaired one at a time. Took 3 hours and I stayed on it the entire time. All wires soldered, and re-covered. When done you couldn't tell I had been there. But they paid dearly for that level of work. Closest shop that has someone that will spend that kind of time is 35 miles away and he is always 3-6 weeks behind. One guy shop and as particular and meticulous as I am about doing this repair, he makes me look like a apprentice. Also extremely expensive in comparison. Our bill was $600, I would guess he would be north of $1000 easily.


----------



## bandit571

Oh the joys of a south facing room in the winter time….Guess which way I sit…while at this computer. yep, need to wear a long billed ball cap..

Glued up the box project…..film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## sansoo22

> Indeed and I would be the guy that fixes such things. Insurance company sent us one last week. 32 wires to repair. All eaten. Was a 2018 vehicle. No wiring harness available to replace with new for 6-9 months and it the harness alone costs $3500. Never mind the labor to put an entire wiring harness in a vehicle. So I repaired one at a time. Took 3 hours and I stayed on it the entire time. All wires soldered, and re-covered. When done you couldn t tell I had been there. But they paid dearly for that level of work. Closest shop that has someone that will spend that kind of time is 35 miles away and he is always 3-6 weeks behind. One guy shop and as particular and meticulous as I am about doing this repair, he makes me look like a apprentice. Also extremely expensive in comparison. Our bill was $600, I would guess he would be north of $1000 easily.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Had a squirrel get into my truck last fall/winter. Ate up about $2500 worth of wiring. My insurance covered it so cost me $100 out of pocket. The dealership I bought it from did top notch work repairing it all. They put there most meticulous tech on it for me. You couldn't even tell it had happened when he was done.

My truck is a lease and kept in incredible condition. They want it turned back in there when I'm done so they treat me well whenever I need service. And thanks to COVID my 2 yr old truck has a whopping 9600 miles on it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Indeed and I would be the guy that fixes such things. Insurance company sent us one last week. 32 wires to repair. All eaten. Was a 2018 vehicle. No wiring harness available to replace with new for 6-9 months and it the harness alone costs $3500. Never mind the labor to put an entire wiring harness in a vehicle. So I repaired one at a time. Took 3 hours and I stayed on it the entire time. All wires soldered, and re-covered. When done you couldn t tell I had been there. But they paid dearly for that level of work. Closest shop that has someone that will spend that kind of time is 35 miles away and he is always 3-6 weeks behind. One guy shop and as particular and meticulous as I am about doing this repair, he makes me look like a apprentice. Also extremely expensive in comparison. Our bill was $600, I would guess he would be north of $1000 easily.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Had a squirrel get into my truck last fall/winter. Ate up about $2500 worth of wiring. My insurance covered it so cost me $100 out of pocket. The dealership I bought it from did top notch work repairing it all. They put there most meticulous tech on it for me. You couldn t even tell it had happened when he was done.
> 
> My truck is a lease and kept in incredible condition. They want it turned back in there when I m done so they treat me well whenever I need service. And thanks to COVID my 2 yr old truck has a whopping 9600 miles on it.
> 
> - sansoo22


I think last year's oil change might have 500 miles on it in my diesel ;-( Thx Corona ;-((

Norway rats got in out 5th wheel when I was in Topamax Disaster. They ate the hydraulic hoses so the slides would no close all the way. Had to take an oversized 10 foot wide trailer to the fix it shop. State patrol passed me, slowed and kept going ;-) When the repairs hit 25K they totaled it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight "Wild Game Menu" *

*French Cuisine Menu Ideas*
Medallions of Axis Venison with leek and artichoke ragout and foie gras stuffed Morel mushrooms 
Leg medallions seared and roasted with a ragout of artichokes, leeks, cream and truffle butter. Morels are stuffed with a foie gras mousse and poached in venison stock. Sauce is made from red wine reduction and venison stock.

*Axis Venison*, Corn Soufflé, Juniper Berry Demi-glacé, Pommes Frites

*
Medallions of Texas Antelope with Roebuck Sauce *
with a "basic deer sauce" and adds red currant jelly, finely diced country ham, and other ingredients to create a "Roebuck Sauce." The sauce is served around Broken Arrow Ranch antelope medallions which have been seared in olive oil and butter. Garnished with wild rice and braised red cabbage.

*
Antelope Rossini-* With Chanterelle Brioche Pudding, Anise Spiced Foie Gras, White Asparagus, Port Truffle Reduction.

*I was removed last night as a "wine meister" due to my healthy fruit drink post.

The new official Sommelier *


----------



## pottz

> Indeed and I would be the guy that fixes such things. Insurance company sent us one last week. 32 wires to repair. All eaten. Was a 2018 vehicle. No wiring harness available to replace with new for 6-9 months and it the harness alone costs $3500. Never mind the labor to put an entire wiring harness in a vehicle. So I repaired one at a time. Took 3 hours and I stayed on it the entire time. All wires soldered, and re-covered. When done you couldn t tell I had been there. But they paid dearly for that level of work. Closest shop that has someone that will spend that kind of time is 35 miles away and he is always 3-6 weeks behind. One guy shop and as particular and meticulous as I am about doing this repair, he makes me look like a apprentice. Also extremely expensive in comparison. Our bill was $600, I would guess he would be north of $1000 easily.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Had a squirrel get into my truck last fall/winter. Ate up about $2500 worth of wiring. My insurance covered it so cost me $100 out of pocket. The dealership I bought it from did top notch work repairing it all. They put there most meticulous tech on it for me. You couldn t even tell it had happened when he was done.
> 
> My truck is a lease and kept in incredible condition. They want it turned back in there when I m done so they treat me well whenever I need service. And thanks to COVID my 2 yr old truck has a whopping 9600 miles on it.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> I think last year s oil change might have 500 miles on it in my diesel ;-( Thx Corona ;-((
> 
> Norway rats got in out 5th wheel when I was in Topamax Disaster. They ate the hydraulic hoses so the slides would no close all the way. Had to take an oversized 10 foot wide trailer to the fix it shop. State patrol passed me, slowed and kept going ;-) When the repairs hit 25K they totaled it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn thats some serious rat damage. i could see that going down the highway,probably ended up on a you tube video-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight "Wild Game Menu" *
> 
> *French Cuisine Menu Ideas*
> Medallions of Axis Venison with leek and artichoke ragout and foie gras stuffed Morel mushrooms
> Leg medallions seared and roasted with a ragout of artichokes, leeks, cream and truffle butter. Morels are stuffed with a foie gras mousse and poached in venison stock. Sauce is made from red wine reduction and venison stock.
> 
> *Axis Venison*, Corn Soufflé, Juniper Berry Demi-glacé, Pommes Frites
> 
> *
> Medallions of Texas Antelope with Roebuck Sauce *
> with a "basic deer sauce" and adds red currant jelly, finely diced country ham, and other ingredients to create a "Roebuck Sauce." The sauce is served around Broken Arrow Ranch antelope medallions which have been seared in olive oil and butter. Garnished with wild rice and braised red cabbage.
> 
> *
> Antelope Rossini-* With Chanterelle Brioche Pudding, Anise Spiced Foie Gras, White Asparagus, Port Truffle Reduction.
> 
> *I was removed last night as a "wine meister" due to my healthy fruit drink post.
> 
> The new official Sommelier *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe your no sommelier but im digging your menu choice,i think your our food meister hands down dw,unless there are any challengers ?


----------



## pottz

ive talked with the beagle and she wants a nice caymus cabernet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Norway rats got in out 5th wheel when I was in Topamax Disaster. They ate the hydraulic hoses so the slides would no close all the way. Had to take an oversized 10 foot wide trailer to the fix it shop. State patrol passed me, slowed and kept going ;-) When the repairs hit 25K they totaled it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> damn thats some serious rat damage. i could see that going down the highway,probably ended up on a you tube video-lol.
> 
> - pottz


It was! Walking in all you could see were a few rat droppings that fell out of he overhead cooling vents. Everything inside the walls was destroyed ;-( The repair guy told me he had seen 4 PVC sewer pipes eaten completely in 2.


----------



## corelz125

A man lies on his deathbed, surrounded by his family: a weeping wife and four children.

Three of the children are tall, good-looking and athletic, but the fourth and youngest is an ugly runt.

"Darling wife," the husband whispers, "assure me that the youngest child really is mine. I want to know the truth before I die, I will forgive you if-"

The wife gently interrupts him. "Yes, my dearest, absolutely, no question, I swear on my mother's grave that you are his father."

The man then dies, happy. The wife mutters under her breath: "Thank God he didn't ask about the other three."


----------



## corelz125

A beautiful woman loved growing tomatoes, but couldn't seem to get her tomatoes to turn red.

One day, while taking a stroll, she came upon a gentleman neighbor who had the most beautiful garden full of huge red tomatoes.

The woman asked the gentlemen, "What do you do to get your tomatoes so red?"

The gentlemen responded, "Well, twice a day I stand in front of my tomato garden and expose myself, and my tomatoes turn red from blushing so much."

Well, the woman was so impressed, she decided to try doing the same thing to her tomato garden to see if it would work.

So twice a day for two weeks she exposed herself to her garden hoping for the best.

One day the gentleman was passing by and asked the woman, "By the way, how did you make out? Did your tomatoes turn red?"

"No", she replied, "but my cucumbers are enormous."


----------



## corelz125

Rats and mice chew the wires to grind down their teeth. In NYC the building code all electric wire has to be BX so the rats cant chew the wire. Bob you might of seen codes like that before. Maybe the squirrels have the same issue. Those things are living in my soffit. Made a hole right through the aluminum and got in there. Havent made their way inside the house yet. Maybe a little John Deere hunting with that thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rats and mice chew the wires to grind down their teeth. In NYC the building code all electric wire has to be BX so the rats cant chew the wire. Bob you might of seen codes like that before. Maybe the squirrels have the same issue. Those things are living in my soffit. Made a hole right through the aluminum and got in there. Havent made their way inside the house yet. Maybe a little John Deere hunting with that thing.
> 
> - corelz125


I have never heard of that. I doubt we have the right ones or enough to do it.


----------



## pottz

> A beautiful woman loved growing tomatoes, but couldn't seem to get her tomatoes to turn red.
> 
> One day, while taking a stroll, she came upon a gentleman neighbor who had the most beautiful garden full of huge red tomatoes.
> 
> The woman asked the gentlemen, "What do you do to get your tomatoes so red?"
> 
> The gentlemen responded, "Well, twice a day I stand in front of my tomato garden and expose myself, and my tomatoes turn red from blushing so much."
> 
> Well, the woman was so impressed, she decided to try doing the same thing to her tomato garden to see if it would work.
> 
> So twice a day for two weeks she exposed herself to her garden hoping for the best.
> 
> One day the gentleman was passing by and asked the woman, "By the way, how did you make out? Did your tomatoes turn red?"
> 
> "No", she replied, "but my cucumbers are enormous."
> 
> - corelz125


oh two winners my friend,hell i think i turned red too.


----------



## pottz

> Rats and mice chew the wires to grind down their teeth. In NYC the building code all electric wire has to be BX so the rats cant chew the wire. Bob you might of seen codes like that before. Maybe the squirrels have the same issue. Those things are living in my soffit. Made a hole right through the aluminum and got in there. Havent made their way inside the house yet. Maybe a little John Deere hunting with that thing.
> 
> - corelz125


got some norwegien roof rats in my neighbors fruit trees everynight,been trying to trap the one all summer with no luck so just got a nice pellet gun with a scope.should have some fun and get rid of them too. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What to Know Before You Buy*










https://www.thespruce.com/bx-wire-guide-to-armored-electrical-cable-1821519
_

As for that big gun stuff above, enjoy the pyromaniac power that is within your reach but always remember there is always someone with a bigger weapon.

*Ronald Reagan and the "PeaceKeeper"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> got some norwegien roof rats in my neighbors fruit trees everynight,been trying to trap the one all summer with no luck so just got a nice pellet gun with a scope.should have some fun and get rid of them too. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

KITCHEN OPEN

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/popular-chehalis-restaurant-opens-indoor-dining-despite-governors-restrictions/2CAR2FY44FA6JGZXL2LUD5W3CQ/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah I saw that coming. You can only use the hammer for so long and then people have had enough.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Covid-19 Live Updates: More Than 100,000 Virus Patients Are Hospitalized in the U.S., a First.*

*'Any thinking person has to be worried'*: U.S. hospitals are treating 100,226 Covid patients.










https://www.nytimes.com/live/2020/12/02/world/covid-19-coronavirus


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah I saw that coming. You can only use the hammer for so long and then people have had enough.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer_and_sickle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*AND…*


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


dw this bar and grill is 24/7


----------



## pottz

> *What to Know Before You Buy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/bx-wire-guide-to-armored-electrical-cable-1821519
> _
> 
> As for that big gun stuff above, enjoy the pyromaniac power that is within your reach but always remember there is always someone with a bigger weapon.
> 
> *Ronald Reagan and the "PeaceKeeper"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we need a reagan in this country right now,he was a leader.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw this bar and grill is 24/7
> 
> - pottz


*Post a Menu Pottz…*










*and for breakfast…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## corelz125

Look at that a few call girls snuck in the back door. The beagle must of dozed off on the over night shift. This is science going too far https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23331080-700-make-your-own-meat-with-open-source-cells-no-animals-necessary/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Staying with the rat theme….

Where where you on Aug. 14th 2003? i.e. the great blackout of the north east?

So I was playing golf on Long Island with some bankers and NY Jets players raising money for a charity. My Mother in law was to land at LaGuardia at 4 pm or so.

I'm done playing golf around 5 pm, go to shower and the locker room is dark and candles where lit, a lot of huge football players and us small guys in the dark by candle light. (felt weird). A quick shower and change and I go up stairs where we had some food and beer, Everyone is talking about the black out. Rumors we are to stay put.

I down 3 beers and eat, then decide to go back to my NYC apartment. I get on the Long Island Expressway. (aka a parking lot). There are no cars NONE! eerie.

I get to the mid town tunnel, the cop says just go , no toll, no power he can't collect. OK so I live on 51st and 2nd, The midtown tunnel is 33rd st? I start heading north on 3rd I think, it takes me 2 hr to so 20 blocks, citizens directing traffic, no cell service and I can't call the wife. Complete grid lock.

I pull in to the apt building, and see my wife and mother in law sitting on the couch, I said I have to pee real bad. (i.e three beers, I know stupid) We where on the 14th floor not climbing the stairs in the dark.

I go around the corner to pee, by the trash cans, and after about a min or so of doing so, in the moon light I see the ground moving…yup 1000's or rats!

So where where you on Aug 14 2003 during the black out?

BTW if this tread goes a few more years I will tell this story at least 3 more times.


----------



## pottz

> Look at that a few call girls snuck in the back door. The beagle must of dozed off on the over night shift. This is science going too far https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23331080-700-make-your-own-meat-with-open-source-cells-no-animals-necessary/
> 
> - corelz125


so thats the type of bar this is turning into huh? where's the dire wolf?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Look at that a few call girls snuck in the back door. The beagle must of dozed off on the over night shift. This is science going too far https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23331080-700-make-your-own-meat-with-open-source-cells-no-animals-necessary/
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> so thats the type of bar this is turning into huh? *where s the dire wolf?*
> 
> - pottz


*
he left with the girls…*


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf goes to bed early. The riff raff comes in late at night. I remember the blackout I just got home from work then everything went out.


----------



## pottz

you dont want the beagle doing security,spends most of her time sleeping.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have no idea what I did that day. I remember wondering how many thousands were stuck in elevators. I probably had one hell of a migraine. It started June 4th 2000 and finally got relief in Feb 1999. It went down at night but was full blown by noon most days.

The longest blackout I ever experienced was about ten days. It was caused by a lot of heavy wet snow knocking tree branches here down on the power lines. The next year the legislature passed a law saying that anyone who stopped the power company from pruning the trees in front of their property was financially responsible for the damage they did during wind and snow storms. That was the end of our blackouts.  we've never had one lasting more than a few hours since  

*Petey* Everytime I wait for water in our slow flow faucets I wonder how they can still water golf couches out of the same potable water supply. Any ideas?


----------



## corelz125

Dire wolf got into the peanut butter whiskey.


----------



## corelz125

A young virgin couple is finally wed.

Each one is nervous about the impending night, but neither is willing to admit it or ask each other about it.

Wondering what to do first, the young man calls his father.

"Pop, what do I do first?"

"Get naked and climb into bed," his father replies.

So, the young man does as he is advised. The girl is mortified and calls her mama.

"Get naked and join him," is the advice from mama, so she complies.

After laying there for a few moments, the young man excuses himself and calls his dad again.

"Now what do I do?" he asks.

His father replies, "Look at her naked body. Then, take the hardest part of your body and put it where she urinates!" is the dad's advice.

A few moments later, the girl again calls her mama. "What do I do now?" she asks.

"Well, what is he doing?" mama asks.

"He's in the bathroom, dunking his head in the toilet!"


----------



## corelz125

Two blonde gals went together to play the slot machines at the casino.

Each agreed that when her allotted money was gone, she would go to the front of the casino and sit on the bench to wait for the other.

Trixie quickly lost all her money and went to sit on the bench. She waited and waited.

After what seemed an eternity, she finally saw Patty coming toward her, carrying this huge sack of coins.

"Hey, Trixie," said Patty, "how'd you do?""Not very good," came the reply. "I've been waiting here for hours."

Patty said: "You should have been with me did I ever find a good machine! It's way in the back. Come! I'll show it to you . . . you can't lose! Ever time you put a dollar in,

you win four quarters!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This SPAM from earlier should go great with C125's nightly jokes…*
http://www.callgirlsindehradun.in/










*Tonight's Menu- 12 best strip club dining places…*
https://www.businessinsider.com/best-strip-clubs-food-2011-10#sizzle-lounge-and-grill-san-francisco-ca-9










*
and being an open bar…* All American Male Revue at the Promenade: New York, NY










Though the plastic fork presentation leaves something to be desired, this all-male strip show doles out high-protein, low-carb meals that even the dancers come back for, such as the grilled chicken with roasted peppers.


----------



## pottz

> Dire wolf got into the peanut butter whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


i told ya to dump that stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It is about the job that it was bred for…*

*Rat Hunting with the Dogs of War, Farming's Greatest Show on Legs*
https://www.agweb.com/article/rat-hunting-dogs-war-farmings-greatest-show-legs


----------



## pottz

> Two blonde gals went together to play the slot machines at the casino.
> 
> Each agreed that when her allotted money was gone, she would go to the front of the casino and sit on the bench to wait for the other.
> 
> Trixie quickly lost all her money and went to sit on the bench. She waited and waited.
> 
> After what seemed an eternity, she finally saw Patty coming toward her, carrying this huge sack of coins.
> 
> "Hey, Trixie," said Patty, "how'd you do?""Not very good," came the reply. "I've been waiting here for hours."
> 
> Patty said: "You should have been with me did I ever find a good machine! It's way in the back. Come! I'll show it to you . . . you can't lose! Ever time you put a dollar in,
> 
> you win four quarters!"
> 
> - corelz125


you still got it bud.


----------



## pottz

> *This SPAM from earlier should go great with C125 s nightly jokes…*
> http://www.callgirlsindehradun.in/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight s Menu- 12 best strip club dining places…*
> https://www.businessinsider.com/best-strip-clubs-food-2011-10#sizzle-lounge-and-grill-san-francisco-ca-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and being an open bar…* All American Male Revue at the Promenade: New York, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the plastic fork presentation leaves something to be desired, this all-male strip show doles out high-protein, low-carb meals that even the dancers come back for, such as the grilled chicken with roasted peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow hold on dw,this isn't *"that"* kind of bar buddy.i dont think corelz has sausage on the menu!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Nope this is more like a dive bar. Cheap booze and cheap food. Hot pockets are our best seller


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'm only the food meister - as for approval on the theme… may I suggest something like…*










*As the flow in society is that image Male, Female or …*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*anybody for the "veterans"?*










*The two had been renting a bedroom in transitional housing for veterans in Kansas City, Missouri,*
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/12/02/1012810/video-evictions-zoom-webex/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Merry Christmas- Duck*









*Australian family returns home to find koala in their Christmas tree*










https://ktla.com/news/nationworld/australian-family-returns-home-to-find-koala-in-their-christmas-tree/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Zen Riddles for Millennials"


----------



## corelz125

I'll take the koala over a squirrel. A squirrel in the house with the dire wolf would be a bad situation. DW I'm not sure what that wolf is might be a tranny. WB how much do you have to spend before they give you a jacket?


----------



## dbeck

DW nice group of terriers you have there. I use a fox terrier as a service dog and have been blown away by the intelect of the breed. He still remembers release commands i have forgotten lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ll take the koala over a squirrel. A squirrel in the house with the dire wolf would be a bad situation. DW I m not sure what that wolf is might be a tranny. WB how much do you have to spend before they give you a jacket?
> 
> - corelz125


$1500


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..and the remains of the day to meself.

Does this Pub serve a "London Fry Up"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*London Fry Up* on request…










Currently, we have* deep-fried Hot Pockets*


----------



## pottz

> *I m only the food meister - as for approval on the theme… may I suggest something like…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As the flow in society is that image Male, Female or …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


easy dw this bar's not in hollywood,many of us have weapons so lets be careful who gets in.apparently the dire wolf let this one slip by.


----------



## pottz

> *London Fry Up* on request…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, we have* deep-fried Hot Pockets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


c'mon dw ive had hot pockets for 5 days straight you gotta work on the menu.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *London Fry Up* on request…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, we have* deep-fried
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> c mon dw ive had hot pockets for 5 days straight you gotta work on the menu.
> 
> - pottz


I'll take a slice of shoo fly pie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Only included with the Hot Pocket meal combo


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

For our golf courses we have some pretty large pumps, Two pumps from a well drilled down 600 feet, hung the pump to 300 ft that is brackish water (full of salt), That gets pumped into a pond then the big pumps push it out to the courses . The other course gets effluent which is real good for grass, the effluent is mixed in a pond w under ground water. Two large pumps push it out on the courses. So we have excellent pressure.


----------



## sansoo22

Trying to be more like *woodbutcherbynight* and get myself organized. Got the cabinet and new wing installed over the weekend









A couple organizers for spare GRR-Ripper, muffs, an abundance of throat plates, and my setup blocks









Blade holder that turned out terrible. When you remove your fence you have to realign it…DUH…slapped a 12" speed square on and was like "hey thats not too bad"...then completely skipped the step of getting out the dial indicator. Oh well its serviceable for now. The space left in this drawer will be for an 80/20 extrusion I want to get for my incra miter guage.









And finally redesigned my fence tray. I have another push stick floating around the shop somewhere. Left an open space for any time I have a setup block or angle finder out. 









Next up is a holder for my dado stack in the top shallow drawer and I have all the materials for a small parts sled that should fit inside the bottom drawer. Its a lot of tedious work but man do I love having all the things I need for the table saw at the saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax,
> 
> For our golf courses we have some pretty large pumps, Two pumps from a well drilled down 600 feet, hung the pump to 300 ft that is brackish water (full of salt), That gets pumped into a pond then the big pumps push it out to the courses . The other course gets effluent which is real good for grass, the effluent is mixed in a pond w under ground water. Two large pumps push it out on the courses. So we have excellent pressure.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I feel better already ;-)) I wonder if they do that here? We still millions of acres of lawn using potable water ;-((

Time for breakfast. Where is the hot pockets menu? I don't drink coffee, so I'll have a double shot with a water back.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That pie looks yummy, guess I will be picking up some molasses tomorrow at the supermercado. Why? Because I am a pie guy, and if I see one, I have to eat it, or make it.

But guys, hot-pockets is NOT food. LOL.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Help our servicemen ration your Hot Pockets*

*Hot Pockets in short supply at commissaries because of coronavirus*

"A snacking staple in many U.S. military barracks could be in short supply into next year as Hot Pockets fall victim to coronavirus supply chain issues.

Limited quantities will be available, but will be strictly controlled"

*May I suggest an alternative…*










*or this- one of the Duck's favorite…*


----------



## pottz

> Trying to be more like *woodbutcherbynight* and get myself organized. Got the cabinet and new wing installed over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple organizers for spare GRR-Ripper, muffs, an abundance of throat plates, and my setup blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade holder that turned out terrible. When you remove your fence you have to realign it…DUH…slapped a 12" speed square on and was like "hey thats not too bad"...then completely skipped the step of getting out the dial indicator. Oh well its serviceable for now. The space left in this drawer will be for an 80/20 extrusion I want to get for my incra miter guage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally redesigned my fence tray. I have another push stick floating around the shop somewhere. Left an open space for any time I have a setup block or angle finder out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a holder for my dado stack in the top shallow drawer and I have all the materials for a small parts sled that should fit inside the bottom drawer. Its a lot of tedious work but man do I love having all the things I need for the table saw at the saw.
> 
> - sansoo22


man your goin to town,i like that tray that mounts on the fence.gonna give wbbn a run for the money.


----------



## pottz

> *Help our servicemen ration your Hot Pockets*
> 
> *Hot Pockets in short supply at commissaries because of coronavirus*
> 
> "A snacking staple in many U.S. military barracks could be in short supply into next year as Hot Pockets fall victim to coronavirus supply chain issues.
> 
> Limited quantities will be available, but will be strictly controlled"
> 
> *May I suggest an alternative…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or this- one of the Duck s favorite…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the menu is goin down the toilet dw, *VEGAMITE*, really.maybe i was wrong about the food meister?


----------



## bandit571

Time for a Brew up?









Hmmm, something missing? Beside the water getting heated up in the kettle?









Ah yes…the Creamer…..


----------



## corelz125

$1500 so just one socket set and you get a jacket. The jacket makes you feel better I guess. You organized guys make me feel abnormal I like it better when bandit posts pics of his shop then I feel normal. Told you the dire wolf got into the peanut butter whiskey last night. He let the tranny wolf slip in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- we still have favorites here*










but the Dire wolf and kids want Hot Pockets!!!!


----------



## pottz

now were talkin,but looks like the dire wolf is eye ballin that steak.


----------



## pottz

> $1500 so just one socket set and you get a jacket. The jacket makes you feel better I guess. You organized guys make me feel abnormal I like it better when bandit posts pics of his shop then I feel normal. Told you the dire wolf got into the peanut butter whiskey last night. He let the tranny wolf slip in.
> 
> - corelz125


he's gotta do better better corelz,what if i get get drunk and pick up one of those she wolves,i dont want no surprises when i get home. ;-{


----------



## pottz

so corelz have you ever come up with a definition on what kind of bar this is.bob suggested honky tonk which might work with all the sawdust on the floors,and dw's menu of hot pockets?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so corelz have you ever come up with a definition on what kind of bar this is.bob suggested honky tonk which might work with all the sawdust on the floors,and dw s menu of hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz


Temptation Tim's Topless Tavern


----------



## corelz125

He said that's your problem if you take one home. Honky tonk works. Coincidentally lamb is one of the favorites of the dire wolf.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so corelz have you ever come up with a definition on what kind of bar this is.bob suggested honky tonk which might work with all the sawdust on the floors,and dw s menu of hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz


*
Hot Pockets served all day

Honky-tonk bar then BBQ*










*and Chuckwagon beans*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other), because Merica is #1 again>>>>>


----------



## pottz

> so corelz have you ever come up with a definition on what kind of bar this is.bob suggested honky tonk which might work with all the sawdust on the floors,and dw s menu of hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Temptation Tim s Topless Tavern
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i can work with that!


----------



## pottz

> He said that s your problem if you take one home. Honky tonk works. Coincidentally lamb is one of the favorites of the dire wolf.
> 
> - corelz125


love lamb,could come down to a fight between me and the wolf! i hope he's hungry than i am.


----------



## pottz

> so corelz have you ever come up with a definition on what kind of bar this is.bob suggested honky tonk which might work with all the sawdust on the floors,and dw s menu of hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Hot Pockets served all day
> 
> Honky-tonk bar then BBQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and Chuckwagon beans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now your talking buddy-yeeee hawwwww!!!


----------



## pottz

> It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other), because Merica is #1 again>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah it's damn sad a country as rich as the us doesn't care about the health of it's citizens.thats why they plead with us to stay safe because if we get sick were [email protected]#$ed.thats true love!


----------



## corelz125

Upon reaching 65, Bill decided to retire.
After having him under foot for A few months, his wife
became very agitated with him.

She suggested he go And do something to occupy his time,
like join a club or get a hobby.
Bill obliged and went out for a couple of hours.

When he got home his wife asked about his day and he replied, "Oh, I just went down to the park and hung out with the guys.
And oh yeah, I joined a parachute club.

"What? Are you nuts?
You're 65 years old and you're going to start
Jumping out of airplanes?"

"Yeah, look I even got a membership card."

"Old man, you need glasses!

This is a membership in a Prostitute Club,
not a Parachute Club!"

"Oh, great! Now what am I going to do?
I signed up for 5 jumps a week!"


----------



## pottz

> Upon reaching 65, Bill decided to retire.
> After having him under foot for A few months, his wife
> became very agitated with him.
> 
> She suggested he go And do something to occupy his time,
> like join a club or get a hobby.
> Bill obliged and went out for a couple of hours.
> 
> When he got home his wife asked about his day and he replied, "Oh, I just went down to the park and hung out with the guys.
> And oh yeah, I joined a parachute club.
> 
> "What? Are you nuts?
> You're 65 years old and you're going to start
> Jumping out of airplanes?"
> 
> "Yeah, look I even got a membership card."
> 
> "Old man, you need glasses!
> 
> This is a membership in a Prostitute Club,
> not a Parachute Club!"
> 
> "Oh, great! Now what am I going to do?
> I signed up for 5 jumps a week!"
> 
> - corelz125


sounds good too me,can i sign up in advance?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Oh, great! Now what am I going to do?
> I signed up for 5 jumps a week!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *sounds good too me,can i sign up in advance?*
> 
> - pottz


*I found this in the kitchen… feel free to PM and I'll discreetly return it*


----------



## pottz

> "Oh, great! Now what am I going to do?
> I signed up for 5 jumps a week!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *sounds good too me,can i sign up in advance?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *I found this in the kitchen… feel free to PM and I ll discreetly return it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha ha you kill me dude,but the beagle is not diggin it!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other), because Merica is #1 again>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah it s damn sad a country as rich as the us doesn t care about the health of it s citizens.thats why they plead with us to stay safe because if we get sick were [email protected]#$ed.*thats true love!*
> 
> - pottz


*This is True love for some…What Would Giving Health Care to Undocumented Immigrants Mean?*

*This article may give others insight into this topic-
*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/03/health/undocumented-immigrants-health-care.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our kitchen uses the highest standards* under supervision










*Then we have our taste testers:*


















*
I do not know who is in charge but this guy came in…*










*He was asking about the new Dire wolf???*


----------



## pottz

> It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other), because Merica is #1 again>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah it s damn sad a country as rich as the us doesn t care about the health of it s citizens.thats why they plead with us to stay safe because if we get sick were [email protected]#$ed.*thats true love!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *This is True love for some…What Would Giving Health Care to Undocumented Immigrants Mean?*
> 
> *This article may give others insight into this topic-
> *
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/03/health/undocumented-immigrants-health-care.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well im against it,until we can provide for all legal americans we sure the hell shouldn't be spending *TAX PAYERS* dollars those that dont contribute to our system.ok yeah cruel but it's a hard cruel world!


----------



## pottz

> *Our kitchen uses the highest standards* under supervision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then we have our taste testers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I do not know who is in charge but this guy came in…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was asking about the new Dire wolf???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the beagle doesn't swing that way,pound for pound she'll take the dire wolf,the trans what the hell wolf,she dont swing that way dw.


----------



## pottz

and *PS *dw she's a she,not a he-she either!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other) because Merica is #1 again>>>>>
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other*) why it is good?

*How does your statement connect to "that graph"?* as for our American bars hands down…










*IMO that boy ain't thinking about health insurance…*


----------



## pottz

well ill be straight (no pun intended)and say im not into the topless strip bar scene,i not gonna sit and drink watered down drinks and stuff dollar bills into some girls g string,tried that when i was young and stupid,ive got a beautiful wife that takes damn good care of me and im sure the hell not stupid enough to screw that up…...again-lol. now go give your better half a hug and kiss and appreciate what the hell you all have.peace jocks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Only included with the Hot Pocket meal combo
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll take two combos, send the hot pockets to pottz.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Trying to be more like *woodbutcherbynight* and get myself organized. Got the cabinet and new wing installed over the weekend
> 
> - sansoo22


NICE!!! Looks great. So much easier to have the tools at hand when you need them.

While you may not be able to use this here is how I store my blades.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put this sign up in front of medics office in Iraq.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well ill be straight (no pun intended)and say im not into the topless strip bar scene,i not gonna sit and drink watered down drinks and stuff dollar bills into some girls g string,tried that when i was young and stupid,ive got a beautiful wife that takes damn good care of me and im sure the hell not stupid enough to screw that up…...again-lol. now go give your better half a hug and kiss and appreciate what the hell you all have.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


*+1 I am with you but "society" is leaning toward AI love bars, for example,* 2018










*My advice - to know a person look for what is inside…*


----------



## pottz

> Only included with the Hot Pocket meal combo
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> wow thanks gunny,really appreciate that!!!
> 
> I ll take two combos, send the hot pockets to pottz.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


wow thanks gunny,back at ya with luv!


----------



## pottz

> Put this sign up in front of medics office in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like a moon scape.


----------



## pottz

> well ill be straight (no pun intended)and say im not into the topless strip bar scene,i not gonna sit and drink watered down drinks and stuff dollar bills into some girls g string,tried that when i was young and stupid,ive got a beautiful wife that takes damn good care of me and im sure the hell not stupid enough to screw that up…...again-lol. now go give your better half a hug and kiss and appreciate what the hell you all have.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *+1 I am with you but "society" is leaning toward AI love bars, for example,* 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My advice - to know a person look for what is inside…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah well good luck to future generations! probably explains why todays kids are so scerwed up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Put this sign up in front of medics office in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


NOGO ???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks like a moon scape.
> 
> - pottz


My office.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> *+1 I am with you but "society" is leaning toward AI love bars, for example,* 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My advice - to know a person look for what is inside…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *yeah well good luck to future generations!
> 
> - pottz*


*
People figure things out, think back to puberty…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks like a moon scape.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WBN love the personal pics but I'm thinking more on the lines from the "Mash" female officer scene in the shower.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is good we have bars and honky tonks and taverns (topless or other), because Merica is #1 again>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah it s damn sad a country as rich as the us doesn t care about the health of it s citizens.thats why they plead with us to stay safe because if we get sick were [email protected]#$ed.thats true love!
> 
> - pottz


Worse when a city has vindictive idiots on staff triggered by their fragile egos when an engineer's evaluation says 6 foot high concrete walls need footings and foundations.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW

+1 for hot lips and hot pockets


----------



## corelz125

An arrogant professor boards a plane and gets a seat beside an old man.

Mid-flight, the professor decides to play a game with the old man and prove he's intellectually superior, so he turns to him and says: "Hey, do you want to play a little game with me?" The old man looks at him and says: "Depends. What type of game?"

The professor goes on to explain the game: "Taking turns, we'll ask each other one question at a time. If the other knows the answer, the asker gives him one dollar, and if he doesn't, he gives one dollar to the asker. Want to play?" The professor grins, knowing his general knowledge is vastly superior.

To his dismay, the old man refuses! Determined to make him agree, the professor raises the stakes for him.

"If I lose, I 'll give you two dollars instead of one!"

"No."

"Five dollars!"

"No."

"Ten dollars!"

"I told you, no."

Desperate, the professor makes one final offer: "If I lose, I'll give you a hundred dollars, and if you lose you'll only give me one!" The professor pleads. The old man ponders this, then sighs. "Only if I get to start", and the professor immediately agrees. "Ask away", the professor says, confident he'll never lose.

The old man asks: "What has five heads, forty feet, and lives inside of a bucket?"

The professor turns the riddle over in his head, trying to find anything that fits the description. After an hour of intense concentration, the professor gives up. Grumbling, he pulls out his wallet and gives the old man $100. He wastes no time and asks him: "So what has five heads, forty feet, and lives inside of a bucket?"

The old man smiles, shrugs and says: "I've got no idea. Here's your dollar."


----------



## corelz125

A man wrote a letter to a small hotel in a Midwest town he planned to visit on his vacation.

He wrote:"I would very much like to bring my dog with me. He is well-groomed and very well behaved. Would you be willing to permit me to keep him in my room with me at night?"

An immediate reply came from the hotel owner, who said, "I've been operating this hotel for many years."

"In all that time, I've never had a dog steal towels, bedclothes, silverware or pictures off the walls. I've never had to evict a dog in the middle of the night for being drunk and disorderly. And I've never had a dog run out on a hotel bill. Yes, indeed, your dog is welcome at my hotel. And, if your dog will vouch for you, you re welcome to stay here, too."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A man wrote a letter to a small hotel in a Midwest town he planned to visit on his vacation.
> 
> He wrote:"I would very much like to bring my dog with me. He is well-groomed and very well behaved. Would you be willing to permit me to keep him in my room with me at night?"
> 
> An immediate reply came from the hotel owner, who said, "I've been operating this hotel for many years."
> 
> "In all that time, I've never had a dog steal towels, bedclothes, silverware or pictures off the walls. I've never had to evict a dog in the middle of the night for being drunk and disorderly. And I've never had a dog run out on a hotel bill. *Yes, indeed, your dog is welcome at my hotel. And, if your dog will vouch for you, you re welcome to stay here, too."*
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Kitchen closed tonight-* due to health concerns…
*
Who is watching the bar at night?* and I thought you guys solved the roof rat problem and unwanted visitors and all of the Hot Pockets are GONE!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We're going with Food Truck Southern Fusion

Guest chef-*




























*I'll try to get some more Hot Pockets…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *I ll try to get some more Hot Pockets…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pottz wants pumpkin spice and cranberry ones.


----------



## pottz

> A man wrote a letter to a small hotel in a Midwest town he planned to visit on his vacation.
> 
> He wrote:"I would very much like to bring my dog with me. He is well-groomed and very well behaved. Would you be willing to permit me to keep him in my room with me at night?"
> 
> An immediate reply came from the hotel owner, who said, "I've been operating this hotel for many years."
> 
> "In all that time, I've never had a dog steal towels, bedclothes, silverware or pictures off the walls. I've never had to evict a dog in the middle of the night for being drunk and disorderly. And I've never had a dog run out on a hotel bill. Yes, indeed, your dog is welcome at my hotel. And, if your dog will vouch for you, you re welcome to stay here, too."
> 
> - corelz125


good ones.


----------



## pottz

> *We re going with Food Truck Southern Fusion
> 
> Guest chef-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I ll try to get some more Hot Pockets…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


picked up a large box at sams club this morning,believe it or not all the damn hot pocket talk here got me craving some-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I ll try to get some more Hot Pockets…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Pottz wants pumpkin spice and cranberry ones.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Here is what is available…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight's food truck*


----------



## pottz

> *I ll try to get some more Hot Pockets…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Pottz wants pumpkin spice and cranberry ones.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Here is what is available…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


those will do it.


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight s food truck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he'd better have some good ribs dw?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hot Pocket Song*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Tonight s food truck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> he d better have some good ribs dw?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for Hot Pockets you have to go to this guy…*


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight s food truck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> he d better have some good ribs dw?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


alright ill be eatin at the bar tonight.


----------



## pottz

> *As for Hot Pockets you have to go to this guy…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no thanks between the vegamite and fatty duck.thats why you dont see any customers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Notice sent to those who want C125 (Corellz125) to hit 1,000 then start posting!*










*Trivia- What does 125 in Corelz125 represent?* and win a free dinner at the Fat Duck mobile eatery…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz our place is empty…*


> *As for Hot Pockets you have to go to this guy…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no thanks between the vegamite and fatty duck.thats why you dont see any customers!
> 
> - pottz


*Hey it is empty here but at the Fat Duck they do have customers…*










*Do you recognize either of the 2 guys?*


----------



## corelz125

Is that robcastle there?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Is that robcastle there?
> 
> - corelz125


Probably, he seems to shadow the Duck. May he invested some $$? Another thought - could one of them be RCCNC for he hasn't been around…


----------



## corelz125

I was just wondering that myself, RCC has been missing most of this week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RCC was a good match for Pottz's end of the bar…Come back


----------



## pottz

> *Notice sent to those who want C125 (Corellz125) to hit 1,000 then start posting!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trivia- What does 125 in Corelz125 represent?* and win a free dinner at the Fat Duck mobile eatery…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


man thats an easy dinner but i cant tell,confidentiality agreement! rob would love to know-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Is that robcastle there?
> 
> - corelz125


not yet but ill go look and see if i can get him in tonight.


----------



## pottz

> I was just wondering that myself, RCC has been missing most of this week.
> 
> - corelz125


he comes and goes, dont worry he'll be around.


----------



## pottz

> RCC was a good match for Pottz s end of the bar…Come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i keep tellin guys this seat is saved and he doesn't show up.i cant do that too long or ill get my ass spanked.i may the help of the dire wolf !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max the place needs some political insight for the last that I remember you posted "concrete footings and foundations"... which is a good topic for I was thinking of…










both a wall and a woman in high heels need a foundation to stand- I say this as a general contractor I've seen walls go due to improper foundation…

And at my age, I treasure good mobility and building codes… but as for masks…


----------



## pottz

yeah where's everybody at tonight,bar's kinda empty except for those two she wolves over in the corner.friends of yours dw ? what time does the dire wolf come on duty?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah where s everybody at tonight,bar s kinda empty except for those two she wolves over in the corner.friends of yours dw ? what time does the dire wolf come on duty?
> 
> - pottz












*Quiet for she Wolves only post late at night-and then it should get going… We have a new restroom.*


----------



## pottz

> yeah where s everybody at tonight,bar s kinda empty except for those two she wolves over in the corner.friends of yours dw ? what time does the dire wolf come on duty?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quiet for she Wolves only post late at night-and then it should get going… We have a new restroom.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


time too find a new bar,there are only two options in my world dw ! the third gets your ass kicked.there are "special" bars for those.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-Let me know where we go next… I just saw this-*


----------



## bandit571

I brought along a tray…to carry me Guinness Stouts along with me..









Maybe some decent Fish & Chips to fill in-between the 4 pints?


----------



## bandit571

Around here…we have 2 food trucks….one is called Taco Bout….a medium burrito is the same size as me forearm.

The other truck is called "Flying Peppers" and they also have a brick & mortar store for carry-outs….call ahead, and they will have it ready for you when you get there.


----------



## pottz

> I brought along a tray…to carry me Guinness Stouts along with me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some decent Fish & Chips to fill in-between the 4 pints?
> 
> - bandit571


hell yeah now were talkin bandit.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz-Let me know where we go next… I just saw this-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


corelz has too get that animal on schedule.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Fish and Chips - * this is as subjective as pizza…










*Then Cod or Pollack and the Tatar sauce*?


----------



## pottz

> *Fish and Chips - * this is as subjective as pizza…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Cod or Pollack and the Tatar sauce*?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's cod and home made tarter sauce.i make some damn goo fish and chips,beer battered cod and large chips with a homemade tarter sauce.come on over bandit dinners on me,just bring the beer.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf turns in early he's not a night owl. DW that thing looks like it has a leg growing out of it.m


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Like Bandit I have been busy in shop

Completed and delivered.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Progress continues on Drill Press Cabinet

Top being glued up


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wheels installed


----------



## pottz

lookin good gunny!


----------



## pottz

hey as dw likes to remind us,it's 16 postrs from the first big milestone.when it gets their i think out or respect #1000 should go to our host…....if he's still awake-lol.if not too bad-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> lookin good gunny!
> 
> - pottz


Thanks. Worked at making as much as possible with joinery and glue not screws. Requires more thought and sadly you will never see the joints once completed. But still, good practice.


----------



## pottz

> lookin good gunny!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks. Worked at making as much as possible with joinery and glue not screws. Requires more thought and sadly you will never see the joints once completed. But still, good practice.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's not what people see it's what you feel is right and take pride in doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top tip: Chips rarely make much difference- Tatar Sauce!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey as dw likes to remind us,it s 16 postrs from the first big milestone.when it gets their i think out or respect #1000 should go to our host…....*if he s still awake-lol.if not too bad-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz sometimes the younger people…*


----------



## pottz

> Top tip: Chips rarely make much difference- Tatar Sauce!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes mine is mayo,pickle relish,lemon juice,crushed garlic,old bay,and a little cayenne for a touch of heat,simple and good.


----------



## pottz

looks like our host wont be here when it hit's the big one.well it's 1:04 am in new york so i dont blame him.


----------



## pottz

> hey as dw likes to remind us,it s 16 postrs from the first big milestone.when it gets their i think out or respect #1000 should go to our host…....*if he s still awake-lol.if not too bad-lol.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Pottz sometimes the younger people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah after 9pm it's getting dicey for me staying awake,but im up at 4:15am during the week.gettin old,cant wait for retirement so i can sleep in till 7:00am-lol.


----------



## pottz

maybe topo or bandit will take the big spot tonight? you guys still awake?


----------



## pottz

hey 7 to go


----------



## pottz

hey 6 to go


----------



## pottz

hey 5 to go


----------



## pottz

hey 4 to go


----------



## pottz

hey 3 to go


----------



## pottz

hey 2 to go im done!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If it is Me then I ask others to post and continue…

Without others posting the show will not go on…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max the place needs some political insight for the last that I remember you posted "concrete footings and foundations"... which is a good topic for I was thinking of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both a wall and a woman in high heels need a foundation to stand- I say this as a general contractor I ve seen walls go due to improper foundation…
> 
> And at my age, I treasure good mobility and building codes… but as for masks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A woman in high heels is more stable than a concrete wall standing on top the ground. The wall needs to add 50% to the base to have a base to height ratio equal to a domino standing on end ;-( Women in high heels are a lot more stable than dominos! ;-))

I sent an inquiry last week about how to word the code that the city staff could understand it. A member of the NFPA technical committee suggested I might do that under the Public Input. MS Word analyzes the wording of the code about propane barriers at grade 16. I was able to reword it down to grade 12. I pointed out the average American reads at 7 to 8 grade level. I asked if the city staff could assist by telling me if they could understand the explosive characteristics of petroleum products and the dangers of having a pool of product in a residential neighborhood. The mayor had previously directed I send all questions to the city attorney. So I ask the city attorney last week if she supported the mayor, council and city staff interpreting the propane code, fire code and building code to not apply in this situation risking up to a dozen homes beyond repair and up to 50 people's lives. A couple month ago I asked about the staff lying about everything meeting standards when it was installed. The reason being the code articles that apply were adopted by the code decades before the installations. There has not been any reply to the lying question. This time, I suppose, since I quoted a PhD member of the NFPA committee, she forwarded it to the building staff.

*DW* Sorry this is not political. Since stupidity is involved and it is defined as conscious and willful ignoring fact, any tragedy resulting from these violations are criminal; arson and / or murder. Intentionally risking lives requires a person to be willing to kill. If they do it willingly and spent the last decade accommodating the issues in spite of continuous notification it will be 1st degree murder and or arson, IMO.


----------



## pottz

and the honors go to ….....DESERT WOODWORKER, come up and take the trophy sir.i could a should a but i wanted it to be corelz post,but he's asleep so congratas dw.and now ill say goodnight,dw dont forget to lock up!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max you made my night…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and the honors go to ….....DESERT WOODWORKER, come up and take the trophy sir.i could a should a but i wanted it to be corelz post,but he s asleep so congratas dw.and now ill say goodnight,*dw dont forget to lock up!
> *
> - pottz


Rember the last time?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An arrogant professor boards a plane and gets a seat beside an old man.
> 
> Mid-flight, the professor decides to play a game with the old man and prove he's intellectually superior, so he turns to him and says: "Hey, do you want to play a little game with me?" The old man looks at him and says: "Depends. What type of game?"
> 
> The professor goes on to explain the game: "Taking turns, we'll ask each other one question at a time. If the other knows the answer, the asker gives him one dollar, and if he doesn't, he gives one dollar to the asker. Want to play?" The professor grins, knowing his general knowledge is vastly superior.
> 
> To his dismay, the old man refuses! Determined to make him agree, the professor raises the stakes for him.
> 
> "If I lose, I 'll give you two dollars instead of one!"
> 
> "No."
> 
> "Five dollars!"
> 
> "No."
> 
> "Ten dollars!"
> 
> "I told you, no."
> 
> Desperate, the professor makes one final offer: "If I lose, I'll give you a hundred dollars, and if you lose you'll only give me one!" The professor pleads. The old man ponders this, then sighs. "Only if I get to start", and the professor immediately agrees. "Ask away", the professor says, confident he'll never lose.
> 
> The old man asks: "What has five heads, forty feet, and lives inside of a bucket?"
> 
> The professor turns the riddle over in his head, trying to find anything that fits the description. After an hour of intense concentration, the professor gives up. Grumbling, he pulls out his wallet and gives the old man $100. He wastes no time and asks him: "So what has five heads, forty feet, and lives inside of a bucket?"
> 
> The old man smiles, shrugs and says: "I've got no idea. Here's your dollar."
> 
> - corelz125


;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and the honors go to ….....DESERT WOODWORKER, come up and take the trophy sir.i could a should a but i wanted it to be corelz post,but he s asleep so congratas dw.and now ill say goodnight,dw dont forget to lock up!
> 
> - pottz


Thank you all for being involved in the "show must go on" for it shows how many of us from Corona Crazy wish to continue… Just keep an open mind to what is being posted. If you like the post or If you don't like it - "post"

As for my prize Pottz -










Not bad…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you made my night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Are you encouraging those wicked people to keep me writing?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max you made my night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> Are you encouraging those wicked people to keep me writing? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- Should we not shout out then others could be harmed. And when we shout out will they listen?
I have a saying "Plant the seeds and God will harvest" We were/are contractors and we have seen stuff last or fail.










*You are part of this group-* and we need you…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Saw this today, hits home on the insanity huh?

Me AT GROCERY STORE:
Why is there plastic on the payment keypad?
Cashier: to protect people from Covid.
Me : but isn't everyone touching the plastic keypad the same way they would the regular keypad?


----------



## sansoo22

Built my first cross cut sled tonight. Nothing fancy and its mainly for small parts but *woodbutcherbynight* called me out when I said I didnt have space for one on another thread so I made this one to fit in a drawer. I think it should work well. Its out of square by 0.10 mm which is to small of an amount for me to see any light under a Starrett tool makers square.



















I will put a couple rails in the drawer for this to sit on so I have space underneath it for another jig. It wont be a lot of space so maybe a tenoning jig can go underneath.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Built my first cross cut sled tonight. Nothing fancy and its mainly for small parts but *woodbutcherbynight* called me out when I said I didnt have space for one on another thread so I made this one to fit in a drawer. I think it should work well. Its out of square by 0.10 mm which is to small of an amount for me to see any light under a Starrett tool makers square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a couple rails in the drawer for this to sit on so I have space underneath it for another jig. It wont be a lot of space so maybe a tenoning jig can go underneath.
> 
> - sansoo22


Looks good, found some space, and filled said space.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Only suggestion would be to make this part safety red, with black or yellow letters. Our brain reacts to red.


----------



## sansoo22

That's on the agenda. My rattle can of red paint went pop and left more paint on me than on the test strip. That block is just screwed in so i will hit the hardware store and get it sprayed tomorrow. I figured anything on there was better than leaving it bare while I finished fine tuning the stop and scale.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you made my night…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> Are you encouraging those wicked people to keep me writing? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- Should we not shout out then others could be harmed. And when we shout out will they listen?
> I have a saying "Plant the seeds and God will harvest" We were/are contractors and we have seen stuff last or fail.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


"The LORD saw how great the wickedness of the human race had become on the earth, …… and he saw that everything they thought or imagined was consistently and totally evil." He set his bow in the sky promising to never flood the earth again; next time it will be by fire. God has obviously given up and is starting the next phase. Wicked people are destroying the west coast. Seattle is a leader. Every couple of years the size of wildfires double from WA to CA. The wicked are not paying any attention to these early warnings.

When I was a little kid I believed it was not either or between science and the Bible. Seven days as we know them may have been 7 million or billion years in the beginning; therefore, they just need correlation. Science saying the sun will be a nova expanding to several times normal size as it burns out in about 5 billion years scorching the earth would be well beyond my lifetime; therefore, I did not have any worries about burning. The City of Auburn has changed that! I am going to suggest they change the name to Aberrant Chity to warn the people, prevent injury and save lives.

A few years before I retired and after the 2008 crash, a fellow called wanting to sell me his sales seminar. I told him electrical sales were specialized estimating costs ect. He insisted his course would be a benefit. I ask him to give me a brief overview. He said tell the customer anything they want to hear to make the sale. I told him there were many things I am not equipped to do. He said that does not matter. Failure to perform is the customer's problem, not yours. I told him I do not lie to people, so that was the end of that conversation. A few years ago I mentioned to a customer service rep that a good company that produced a quality product with good customer service that did not lie to the customers would be a monopoly in short order. He said it will never happen. I asked how he knew that. He said he just finished his MBA. This is what they teach in college now. That is consistent with my mom, an accomplished RN, saying the doctors today are just prescription writers. They are not capable of practicing medicine like the WWII generation did.

Our mayor is a former Boeing financial manager according to her. She obviously brings that management style with her. They lied to the customers and regulators, fired the safety engineers responsible for meeting FAA standards and eventually killed 346 people. They wanted to kill more but the foreign regulators pressured the FAA into grounding the 737 MAX. Scully's assessment, America's most famous pilot landing safely on the Hudson River after a bird strike killed his engines, was on ABC's 2020 FALLING FROM THE SKY. The pilots had no idea why this plane was going down against their will so they tried to fight back. Scully, "This battle goes back-and-forth a couple dozen times." The computer against the pilot. "The way the MCAS was designed, it was given the control authority to do it as many times as necessary, in other words it was given the power to try to kill them essentially, until it finally succeeded."

Under Public Duty Doctrine in WA State, the city is required to "provide the service" but there is no accountability or liability for any particular incident or inspection. WA courts allow local governments to ignore any laws or codes as they choose. We have no cause of action to make things safe without serious injury, fatality or property loss. The purpose to the codes they ignore is to prevent serious injury, fatality and property loss. They are given the authority to kill unless they are on the police force being confronted by dangerous criminals. I pray God continues burning the west coast until they straighten out.

Unfortunately, the US does not have a Domestic Terrorism Act. I am calling for my US Representative to propose a Management Massacre Act. Companies like Boeing killed 346, Pacific Gas and Electric killed over 100, Terracotta killed 25 and injured hundreds more, Peanut Corp of America killed at least 9 and many hundreds suffered food poisoning when they contaminated nearly every peanut product in America all for greed and upper management bonuses. Serial killers and mass shooters start at 2 to 4 victims depending on who is defining the crime. We prosecute drunk drivers for killing one or two. Why are White Collar Criminals allowed to kill hundreds with impunity? Pacific Gas and Electric plead guilty to about 80 murders in the 2018 Camp Fire, but no one is going to jail or the gallows. There will never be any justice for the victims. About March of 2019, a Wall Street Journal article said PGE management had been lying to regulators for years about performing maintenance, ignoring dangerous equipment, had been responsible for fires killing about 20 in the previous few years and management took the maintenance budget as bonuses. The Management Massacre Act will probably need to have the death penalty for the top managers making the decisions to kill for money. Many say it is not a deterrent, but it is rarely executed, so why would it be? If it is not a deterrent, it will still limit the number of victims.

The human brain never improves. Only scale, time and circumstances of carnage change. Our common ancestor with the Neathanderthals was ******************** sapiens sapiens; wise wise man. Archeological evidence indicated ******************** sapiens capacity for unnecessary violence was a contributing factor in their extinction. Trying to get Aberrant Chity to enforce safety has convinced me the evolutionary process continues and the majority of us are ******************** stultus; possibly stultus stultus, stupid stupid man.

https://historydaily.org/iconic-photographs-not-suitable-for-all-viewers/21

BTW, I never look back leaving Aberrant Chity for obvious reasons.


----------



## Peteybadboy

RCC is out digging his new fire pit.

Boys vs. Girls today. Boys up 14-12 on the year.

I figured out the Blum slides and Dovetailed the drawer boxes. Used my PC Omni jig (the big honking 24" version). I'll add pictures in a bit.

Have a great day LJ's. BTW winter is over. 80's again


----------



## corelz125

Thanks to everyone here on getting to 1000. We break any records by getting to a 1000 in a short time? I need to replace my cross cut sled. 3×3customs on YouTube made a nice one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Men often make jokes about women. Some of them are even funny.

But now it's the ladies' turn…

Why do men become smarter during lovemaking?
Because they are plugged into a genius.

Why don't women blink during lovemaking?
They dont't have enough time.

Why does it take a million sperm to fertize one egg?
Because they don't stop to ask directions.

Why did God give men larger brains than dogs?
So they don't hump women's legs at cocktail parties.

Why did God make men before women?
You always need a rough draft before you make the final copy.


----------



## corelz125

There was a little old lady who was nearly blind. She had three sons and they wanted to prove which one was the best son to her.

So son #1 bought her a 15-room mansion thinking this would surely be the best any of them could offer her.

Son #2 bought her a beautiful Mercedes with a chauffeur included thinking he would surely win her approval.

Son #3 had to do something even better than these so he bought her a trained parrot. This parrot had been trained for 15 years to memorize the entire Bible. You could mention any verse in the Bible and the parrot could quote it word for word. How useful his nearly blind mother would find that!

Well, the old lady went to the first son and said, "Son, the house is just gorgeous but it's really much too big for me. I only live in one room, and it's much too large for me to clean and take care of. I really don't need the house, but thank you anyway."

Then she explained to her second son, "Son, the car is beautiful, it has everything you could ever want on it, but I don't drive and I really don't like that driver, so please return the car."

Next, she went to son number three and said, "Son, I just want to thank you for that thoughtful gift. The chicken was small, but delicious."


----------



## pottz

> Top Max you made my night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Are you encouraging those wicked people to keep me writing?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the show wont go on without you my friend,you were a big part of cc and now this crazy thread.


----------



## pottz

> Saw this today, hits home on the insanity huh?
> 
> Me AT GROCERY STORE:
> Why is there plastic on the payment keypad?
> Cashier: to protect people from Covid.
> Me : but isn't everyone touching the plastic keypad the same way they would the regular keypad?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


all part of the stupidity,it was like in the beginning when they made the aisles in stores one way.


----------



## pottz

> RCC is out digging his new fire pit.
> 
> Boys vs. Girls today. Boys up 14-12 on the year.
> 
> I figured out the Blum slides and Dovetailed the drawer boxes. Used my PC Omni jig (the big honking 24" version). I ll add pictures in a bit.
> 
> Have a great day LJ s. BTW winter is over. 80 s again
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like so cal was 44 this morning gonna be 74 today 81 on wednesday then back into the 60's by end of week.


----------



## corelz125

I dont follow the arrows in the parking lot of the supermarket think i'm gonna follow the ones in the aisles when i'm walking not happening. They gave up with the plastic over the keypads here months ago.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks to everyone here on getting to 1000. We break any records by getting to a 1000 in a short time? I need to replace my cross cut sled. 3×3customs on YouTube made a nice one.
> 
> - corelz125


well i dont know if this is for fastest for lj's but it beat corona crazy,that thread took 39 days we made it this time in 20,of course we kinda hit the ground running on this one after getting pushed outta the car why we were still driving so too speak-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I dont follow the arrows in the parking lot of the supermarket think i m gonna follow the ones in the aisles when i m walking not happening. They gave up with the plastic over the keypads here months ago.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the one way aisles are gone too no one gave a damn and just went were they wanted.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, in England, for those who are 60% disabled by the Rona vaccine, they will be "rewarded" with a whopping 120thousand pounds.

But how does one decide what 60% disabled is?

And Who is it that gets to decide this?

And if you are 59% disabled you dont get squat.

And if you are 100% disabled, well, you are pretty much screwed.

Safe and effective!

And in the States, all you are likely to get is satisfaction in knowing you were disabled for the Common Good of whoever isnt disabled after taking the multiple-dose vaccine. Nice.


----------



## corelz125

I might be 35% disabled already. Does everything hurting when I get up every morning count?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> all part of the stupidity,it was like in the beginning when they made the aisles in stores one way.
> 
> - pottz


We have customers coming in to have vehicles worked on that comment, can't believe you guys are open.

REALLY?? Cause I can't believe you have put 18,000 miles on this vehicle since this past March. You know since they have been saying stay put and work from home and all.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> I might be 35% disabled already. Does everything hurting when I get up every morning count?
> 
> - corelz125


oh man im gettin there pretty fast myself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I might be 35% disabled already. Does everything hurting when I get up every morning count?
> 
> - corelz125


Nah.

At 80% myself though, some days I feel like the terminator in need of oiling though.


----------



## bandit571

The Infamous Rice Krispie Body…...snap, crackle…pop. happens everytime I stand up.

Checking to see IF the tray will fit in the box…









Then checking to see IF the lid will close over the tray…









getting there….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Late start to the dinner tonight so we'll wing it…*


----------



## bandit571

I had them for Lunch, today…4 of the Cheeseburger ones….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dry fitted my Drill Press Cabinet today.










For reference this is previous cabinet. recently acquired a 12 inch WEN VS Drill Press. Being taller the quill is at my eye level.










Goal here is to have the quill on the 17 inch JET and the WEN to be same height.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I had them for Lunch, today…4 of the Cheeseburger ones….
> 
> - bandit571


My nearest one is 40 miles away… the frozen ones don't work… anything like a fresh White Castle. It is the 1st place I go when in Detroit. Many memories over the year.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So here is where I am thinking the little 8 inch has to go. When I put just the WEN on the cabinet I have plenty of access to both the JET and the WEN for setting and such. This is the WEN Centered on the cabinet.










And this is what we have when I try to put the 8 inch in the mix. Matched the height for the quills with some boxes and shoved it back where it might typically be till used.










While it is very rare for me to shed a piece of equipment I am thinking the little guy's time has come to make an exit.

Any ideas / options, WTF am am I thinking about? LOL


----------



## corelz125

WB The bottom one is kind of like me in harbor freight. I walk some of those aisles more than once. I haven't had white castle from the store in years had the frozen ones from the supermarket more recently. They don't seem to be as destructive as the fresh ones. Who gets the box bandit?


----------



## corelz125

I'll get rid of a piece a machinery if I get a better replacement. I don't have the room for multiple ones. Planes are a different story they're everywhere.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you made my night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Are you encouraging those wicked people to keep me writing?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the show wont go on without you my friend,you were a big part of cc and now this crazy thread.
> 
> - pottz


If the city is successful I will no longer be writing. I expect to be haunting, but I have no guarantees. George Burroughs was one of my gg…..great grandfathers from the colonial period was the only minister executed for witchcraft. Giles Corey is the only person in American history to be executed by torture. He is no relation that I know of. Salem has been haunted since the Witchcraft executions. "The Great Salem fire of June 25, 1914, destroyed 1,376 buildings and made over 18,000 people homeless or jobless in Salem, Massachusetts."

"According to a local legend, the apparition of Giles Corey appears and walks his graveyard each time a disaster is about to strike the city. Notably, he was said to have appeared the night before the Great Salem Fire of 1914.[21] The position of Sheriff of Essex County was also said to have suffered from the "curse of Giles Corey", as the holders of that office, since George Corwin, had either died or resigned as a result of heart or blood ailments (Corwin died of a heart attack in 1696). The curse was said to have been broken when the sheriff's office was moved from Salem to Middleton in 1991."

"George Burroughs (c. 1650 - August 19, 1692), was the only minister executed for witchcraft during the course of the Salem witch trials. He is best known for reciting the Lord's Prayer during his execution, something it was believed a witch could never do."

"Giles Corey (c. August 1611 - September 19, 1692) was an English-born American farmer who was accused of witchcraft along with his wife Martha Corey during the Salem witch trials. After being arrested, Corey refused to enter a plea of guilty or not guilty. He was subjected to pressing in an effort to force him to plead-the only example of such a sanction in American history-and died after three days of this torture".

The fire and the sheriff's office curse are excellent examples of permanent destruction wicked people bring to an area. That Sheriff's Office Curse latest 300 years killing or disabling every sheriff. They finally moved to a different town to end it. I expect Grandpa Burroughs is helping Giles bring justice to Salem. People who are too wicked to repent and reform, serial killers and management massacre assassins who are not prosecuted need to be brought under control to save the lives of innocent people. The diversions provided by haunting can be very effective. Of course, after assassins die, God sends them to rot in Hell rather than contaminate Heaven and allow them to continue their wicked agendas. I expect I have that ability in my DNA since I am the only person in the neighborhood with the fortitude to stand up to authoritarian bullies. This is the 8th time I have taken on the task to save a large group from injury and death.

The first was a job superintendent who decided to exhaust heaters into the work space to save heating costs. About 35 of the workers did what they were told, didn't worry about it! I objected. He told me he would call my boss and have me removed from the job. I told him he needed to hurry. I was going to pick up my tools, leave and I would not be back. I would call Labor and Industries and tell them to come search for survivors. Within a couple hours they would have serious health issues and probably some fatalities. The closest L&I office was about 3-4 hours away due to icy mountainous roads. The town had a population of about 350. They did not have the resources to address 30 cases of carbon monoxide poisoning. They were putting the exhaust pipes back on the heaters by the time I got my tools picked up. The superintendent absolutely hated me for protecting those workers. I thought he should be thankful because the victims' families were not suing the company out of existence and Labor and Industries not shutting him down. I have found those attitudes are universal when I raise serious safety issues that will kill or injure. I am experiencing the same attitudes from the City of Auburn. Unfortunately, in Auburn, the Backus Administration and council need supervision by OSHA or Labor and Industries. They should be required to maintain the same level of safety for the public that we employers are required to maintain for employees.

I have had 2 minor successes with the city. The perpetrator put big rocks along the edge of the road. Vehicle would hit them but I never saw any sign of an oil pan being punctured. They were in front of the school bus stop. Those little kids had to maneuver through that mess stepping off the bus. We are talking kindergarten and first grade kids. I would move the rocks and the perp would put them back. I told the idiot it was a school bus stop. He did not care. Finally, I took a picture of the kids getting off the bus and sent it to the city. They gave in and removed them.

We have a 35 mph speed limit with occasional speeders doing 55 or 60, normal drivers. The perp parked so we could only see 35 feet of oncoming traffic. Legally parked, nothing can be done. One evening as I was going to the driveway. A few seconds different timing a cyclist would have a life altering injury or been killed as I inched out onto the road. It was a road bike and slightly downhill. Doing 35 mph with 35 feet to react is insane! I called the city telling them my wife and I refuse to participate in the fatalities they normally require to correct hazardous situations. They offered him a "No Parking" at the end of his driveway. The perp decided to park elsewhere ;-)

A friend had his office at the intersection of West Valley and 15th NW in Auburn. There was a wreck there most days or at least every week. He would go out to help on the bad ones until the aid arrived. He cut a woman out of her seat belt hanging upside down in a car. Nice guy, eh? They finally killed a woman. The chity put up temporary stop signs on saw horses until they installed a traffic light.

The 2 miles between 37th NE and S 288th on East Valley had no crosswalk or traffic signals. About 20 years ago on a rainy night a young woman and a couple of her kids were killed so they installed a cross walk. Those policies are what I object to.

On June 10, 1999, the Olympic pipeline operated by Olympic Pipe Line Company carrying gasoline exploded in Whatcom Falls Park in Bellingham, WA. 3 boys in the park were killed as the gasoline fumes, heavier than air, exploded in a creek. Those deaths inspired the state to add pipeline safety to the agenda. The Seattle Times published an article 10 years later telling how much pipeline safety had been improved in this state. I do not believe fatalities should be required to start following safety standards. Obviously I am very unique and despised by gubbermint officials.

The levels of stupidity practiced by the politicians indicates we desperately need to bar politicians from gubbermint service. Having knowledgeable people capable of understanding fact is essential to this state's survival.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cricket has help ;-) I just had to prove I am human. Anyone else have to do that?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ll get rid of a piece a machinery if I get a better replacement. I don t have the room for multiple ones. Planes are a different story they re everywhere.
> 
> - corelz125


I have two of most things. The one I started with and the eventual upgrade. Rare that I have 3 except for cordless tools. Had an old Craftsman 3 wheel BS for a long time. Upgraded awhile back to a 10 inch RIKON and put out a feeler if anybody needed or wanted a operational 3 wheeler. Had someone here picking it up next day. The WEN is a huge upgrade to the 8inch one, and variable speed. Been nice working with it. Also nice having the 8 inch with a 1/8 bit in it for small quick work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Cricket has help ;-) I just had to prove I am human. Anyone else have to do that?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No but I registered my address as Apartment 1672 Lunar City, the MOON.


----------



## pottz

> Dry fitted my Drill Press Cabinet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference this is previous cabinet. recently acquired a 12 inch WEN VS Drill Press. Being taller the quill is at my eye level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goal here is to have the quill on the 17 inch JET and the WEN to be same height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think ill dub you the drill press whisperer-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I had them for Lunch, today…4 of the Cheeseburger ones….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> My nearest one is 40 miles away… the frozen ones don t work… anything like a fresh White Castle. It is the 1st place I go when in Detroit. Many memories over the year.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah no white castles anywhere near me.i hope there better than the frozen ones because they suck.


----------



## pottz

> Cricket has help ;-) I just had to prove I am human. Anyone else have to do that?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your a damn fine man bob not many in this world care at the level you do and give in the government stupidity and red tape.if we had more topo's this would be a better and safer world,no matter what, i want and need you to stay with this thread, you inspire me and im sure others to keep fighting and not just except what were given.peace buddy.


----------



## corelz125

It amazes me that you know all of your family history going back that far. It always intrigues me hearing about your family history.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cricket has help ;-) I just had to prove I am human. Anyone else have to do that?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> your a damn fine man bob not many in this world care at the level you do and give in the government stupidity and red tape.if we had more topo s this would be a better and safer world,no matter what, i want and need you to stay with this thread, you inspire me and im sure others to keep fighting and not just except what were given.peace buddy.
> 
> - pottz


I have a high level of incentive; the [email protected][email protected]$ have been rising our home and lives for nearly a decade. At first I thought it was silly errors by those who were distracted. The consistency of maximizing risk every time should prove criminal intent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I've not posted- National Day but tomorrow will be special-*









*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dire Wolf may be sick but resting due to someone giving him one of these…*










*Fret not I called his favorite Veterinarian… *


----------



## pottz

> *I ve not posted- National Day but tomorrow will be special-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i know i miss your national days,but tomorrow is gonna be a sad one.a day we must never forget! may god bless them all,and may all americans take a moment to remember and teach our children what great americans sacraficed that horrible day.peace to all…............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I ve not posted- National Day but tomorrow will be special-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i know i miss your national days,but tomorrow is gonna be a sad one.a day we must never forget! may god bless them all,and may all americans take a moment to remember and teach our children what great americans sacraficed that horrible day.peace to all…............
> 
> - pottz


Menu idea: for the 7th- Military food


----------



## pottz

> *Dire Wolf may be sick but resting due to someone giving him one of these…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fret not I called his favorite Veterinarian… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whats with the she wolf DW? you seem to have a 
'lilking" to …...it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Menu idea: for the 7th- Military food
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


MRE's??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Others have a phobia or nonacceptance of the new norm. It was meant as a guessing game- Dire Wolf Sick or sleeping-*



















Gravel Hot Pocket from? a previous post of this canine killer came from WBN. Could it have been him? Then to the requested veterinarian- for it was this [ we will have a naming contest soon ] that helped get us to 1,000


----------



## pottz

had a nice dinner tonight,some fresh cedar planked sockeye salmon with a hollandaise sauce,and grilled planked potatoes served with a nice pinot noir. a little better than dw's menu of hot pockets and food trucks? ya gotta step it buddy i dont eat trayler trash food,period.just because it's a honky tonk doesn't mean we eat crap!!! i think it's time corelz needs too invest in a smoker? so who wants to be the pit master?


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Others have a phobia or nonacceptance of the new norm. It was meant as a guessing game- Dire Wolf Sick or sleeping-



















Gravel Hot Pocket from? a previous post of this canine killer came from WBN. Could it have been him? Then to the requested veterinarian- for it was this [ we will have a naming contest soon ] that helped get us to 1,000


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf has swallowed other things almost as bad as gravel and it doesnt slow him down at all. When my daughter was a toddler he used to eat her mjttens. Got plenty of 55 gallon drums to make a smoker out of. Pottz you seem to be the grill and smoker meister around here.


----------



## crmitchell




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Should we replace the Skittle candy with cigarettes as they did back on December 7th?*


----------



## pottz

if this is what dw is gonna feed us then yeah ill be the grill-smoker meister.mre's,hot pockets,food trucks of questionable quality,enough,i voted for the wrong guy i guess?


----------



## pottz

so does this look a little better than hot pockets boys? also i serve my q with quality beers, wines and bourbans.let me know if this works corelz?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> had a nice dinner tonight,some fresh cedar planked sockeye salmon with a hollandaise sauce,and grilled planked potatoes served with a nice pinot noir. a little better than dw s menu of hot pockets and food trucks? ya gotta step it buddy i dont eat trayler trash food,period.just because it s a honky tonk doesn t mean we eat crap!!! i think it s time corelz needs too invest in a smoker? so who wants to be the pit master?
> 
> - pottz


I only do salmon. My buddies tell me I am not allowed to go with them on trips if I don't bring smoked salmon. Sort of narrow minded of them, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz you seem to be the grill and *smoker meister *around here.
> 
> - corelz125


An edict has been stated-* Pottz is the "Smoker Meister" *


----------



## pottz

> had a nice dinner tonight,some fresh cedar planked sockeye salmon with a hollandaise sauce,and grilled planked potatoes served with a nice pinot noir. a little better than dw s menu of hot pockets and food trucks? ya gotta step it buddy i dont eat trayler trash food,period.just because it s a honky tonk doesn t mean we eat crap!!! i think it s time corelz needs too invest in a smoker? so who wants to be the pit master?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I only do salmon. My buddies tell me I am not allowed to go with them on trips if I don t bring smoked salmon. Sort of narrow minded of them, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well i wont argue with it,i make some pretty damn good smoked salmon myself.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you seem to be the grill and *smoker meister *around here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> An edict has been stated-* Pottz is the "Smoker Meister" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey aint nothing better than smoked beagle…..i mean the beagle loves nothing better than smoked meat!!!

food trucks,hey this is corelz bar and grill,were going for quality here.it's honky tonk yes but high level honky!


----------



## corelz125

Looks good to me pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so does this look a little better than hot pockets boys? also i serve my q with quality beers, wines and bourbans.let me know if this works corelz?
> 
> - pottz


C125- a challenge for the Dec 7th military dinner menu D_W vs Pottz entries Also, USO personal should be allowed to serve.


----------



## pottz

so i guess it's dw's mre's or some mouth watering bbq ? thats gonna be hard to decide i know! and as far as the uso,at my dinner they wont be serving but be served for all they do for our soldiers. a hard choice i know guys!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *the beagle loves nothing better than smoked meat!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*But the Dire wolf prefers Hot Pockets!*

*My choice and his…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so i guess it s dw s mre s or some mouth watering bbq ? thats gonna be hard to decide i know! and as far as the uso,at my dinner they wont be serving but be served for all they do for our soldiers. a hard choice i know guys!
> 
> - pottz


*and… here are my servers… *


----------



## pottz

> *the beagle loves nothing better than smoked meat!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *But the Dire wolf prefers Hot Pockets!*
> 
> *My choice and his…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont think so dw,once the dire wolf has my baby backs he aint gonna want your hot pockets,or will any one else.this is a high class honky tonk buddy,they want quality smoked meats and game.and some good grilled seafood like salmon,lobster and sea bass.your outta your league my friend.yopu might wanna get a ride ride home on the last food truck packin it up-lol.


----------



## pottz

> so i guess it s dw s mre s or some mouth watering bbq ? thats gonna be hard to decide i know! and as far as the uso,at my dinner they wont be serving but be served for all they do for our soldiers. a hard choice i know guys!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *and… here are my servers… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*BASTARD!!!!*


----------



## pottz

id like to show my servers but the cricket would shut us down! *HA!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and as I say goodnight and a hint- Hot Pocket are in MRE's*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Survey: 55% Of FDNY Members Don't Want To Take COVID-19 Vaccine*
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/12/06/fdny-survey-coronavirus-vaccine-covid-19-uniformed-firefighters-association/

Will you?*


----------



## bandit571

B-rats: Served by the Navy…..not for everyday use….gets old very quickly..

C-rats: IF you can heat them up…not back at all…except the "Ham & Mo-fos" ( think Ham, Lima Beans, and lard)

MREs: early ones with the "Beef-rocks" NASTY…..the Beef Stew ones made dang good frisbees, though…

Later versions? Had a few….they even had their own heaters…just add a bit of water. The Omelet was bad at all…

Pearl Harbor? Think Spam & Pineapple…..

Beats A-rats….Spam, Powdered (green) eggs (scrambled) and whatever the mess stewards could add in….

A-rat breakfast, followed by C-rat Scrambled Egg & Ham for lunch…..Don't stand down wind by Supper….let alone in a track…...APC…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit I shall switch my menu towards SPAM *



















*I will be using SPAM vs Hot Pockets*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> B-rats: Served by the Navy…..not for everyday use….gets old very quickly..
> 
> C-rats: IF you can heat them up…not back at all…except the "Ham & Mo-fos" ( think Ham, Lima Beans, and lard)
> 
> MREs: early ones with the "Beef-rocks" NASTY…..the Beef Stew ones made dang good frisbees, though…
> 
> Later versions? Had a few….they even had their own heaters…just add a bit of water. The Omelet was bad at all…
> 
> Pearl Harbor? Think Spam & Pineapple…..
> 
> Beats A-rats….Spam, Powdered (green) eggs (scrambled) and whatever the mess stewards could add in….
> 
> A-rat breakfast, followed by C-rat Scrambled Egg & Ham for lunch…..Don t stand down wind by Supper….let alone in a track…...APC…..
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Thank you for sharing how military people eat…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Survey: 55% Of FDNY Members Don't Want To Take COVID-19 Vaccine*
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/12/06/fdny-survey-coronavirus-vaccine-covid-19-uniformed-firefighters-association/
> * Will you?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Maybe they should check their own fire association stats. I'm on the notification list watching for propane events to show the chity how stupid and deadly ignoring propane code can be. Most of the fire fighters who have died this year have had heart attacks or covirus.


----------



## Peteybadboy

up for some reason at 1:30. Rain woke me up.

Boys won yesterday now stands at 15-12. A good day for the men


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If I know dogs at all, Dire Wolf will eat the ribs, then the hot-pockets, then anything else you give him, and worry about the consequences at a later time. If those get bad enough, maybe add in some grass, then he will just puke up the worst, and eat it again.


----------



## corelz125

Pretty accurate Brian. Except he doesn't eat grass to often and throw up. FDNY one statement they said other frontline workers should get it before them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> If I know dogs at all, Dire Wolf will eat the ribs, then the hot-pockets, then anything else you give him, and worry about the consequences at a later time. If those get bad enough, maybe add in some grass, then he will just puke up the worst, and eat it again.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


sounds like the beagle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


The greatest generation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I do not have the expertise with a "smoker". To be a meister one must be good at what he does. As for getting a ride home from the food truck- look at what someone did to it last night…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day*

"Each year on Dec. 7, Pearl Harbor Survivors, veterans, and visitors from all over the world come together to honor and remember the 2,403 service members and civilians who were killed during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The greatest generation.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Smedley Butler preceded them!









Lewis "Chesty" Puller also, though he didnt see action in WW1.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Chesty Puller was rock hard Marine. Old school. Legendary stuff.


----------



## pottz

> *I do not have the expertise with a "smoker". To be a meister one must be good at what he does. As for getting a ride home from the food truck- look at what someone did to it last night…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmmm i wonder who would do that?

oh well weve got chimichurri rib eyes paired with a nice syrah on the menu tonight boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*8 Tales of Pearl Harbor Heroics* Short stories with pictures

https://www.history.com/news/8-tales-of-pearl-harbor-heroics



> Lewis "Chesty" Puller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Simplot was the richest guy in Idaho making dehydrated spuds and French fries. Dad told me he saw mountains of rotting spuds he was dehydrating for the GIs in WWII ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Simplot was the richest guy in Idaho making dehydrated spuds and French fries. Dad told me he saw mountains of rotting spuds he was dehydrating for the GIs in WWII ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The United States Army beef scandal was an American political scandal caused by the widespread distribution of extremely low-quality, heavily adulterated beef products to U.S Army soldiers fighting in the Spanish-American War. General Nelson Miles called the adulterated meat "embalmed beef", and the scandal also became alternatively known as the Embalmed Beef scandal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Any ideas- some say due to slow fire dept.*










*Raw Video: Propane Tank in Truck Explodes*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My brother drove truck for a guy that had Forest Service contracts to deliver equipment and provide food at fire camps. He told me the delivery prices were extremely high. He would salvage out of date food from grocery stores and pull any other disgusting fraudulent act he could dream up. One day the cook at the camp told LB No more black bananas! He went on and on for about 5 or 10 minutes about black bananas.

The fire in that pickup is probably from the tank being out of position. There used to be a video on Youtube showing a tank laying on its side in the sun. It exploded because the pressure relief valve will not work when they are laying down.

Recently learning stupidity is a willful, conscious decision motivated by greed, narcissism, tribal instincts…………… nothing can be done to fix it unless the stupid people admit fact applies and takes precedence over their petty grievances. I sent city council a comment saying I apologize for not researching stupidity and moving out of town years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The fire in that pickup is probably from the tank being out of position. There used to be a video on Youtube showing a tank laying on its side in the sun. It exploded because the pressure relief valve will not work when they are laying down.
> 
> Recently* learning stupidity* is a willful, conscious decision motivated by greed, narcissism, tribal instincts…………… nothing can be done to fix it unless the stupid people admit fact applies and takes precedence over their petty grievances. I sent city council a comment saying I apologize for not researching stupidity and moving out of town years ago.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 *"learning stupidity"*



















*Before looking into whether a banana is safe to eat or not, it is important to have a basic understanding of how and why bananas go rotten. * great article on bananas…

*Thoughts on propane vehicles…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Liberal Santa Claus Makes Kid Cry by Refusing to Give Him a Nerf Gun For Christmas*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/liberal-santa-claus-makes-kid-cry-by-refusing-to-give-him-a-nerf-gun-for-christmas/


----------



## corelz125

man takes his hamster to the vet, and after a short look at the creature the vet pronounces it dead.

Not happy with the vet's diagnosis the man asks for a second opinion.

The vet gives a whistle and in strolls a Labrador dog.

The dog nudges the hamster around with its nose and sniffs it a couple of times before shaking his head.

"There" says the vet," Your hamster is dead".

Still not happy the man asks for a third opinion.

The vet opens the back door and in bounds a cat.

The cat jumps onto the table and looks the hamster up and down for a few minutes before looking up and shaking it's head.

"It's definitely dead sir", says the vet.

Convinced, the man enquires how much he owes.

"That will be $1000, please".

"A $1000 just to tell me my hamster is dead" fumes the man.

"Well", says the vet, "There's my diagnosis, the lab report and the cat scan".


----------



## corelz125

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks the father: "Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?"

The father, surprised, answers. "Well, son, a woman goes through three phases. In her 20s, a woman's breasts are like melons, round and firm. In her 30s and 40s, they are like pears, still nice, but hanging a bit. After 50, they are like onions." "Onions?" the son asks. "Yes. You see them and they make you cry.

This infuriated his wife and daughter. The daughter asks, "Mom, how many different kinds of willys are there?" The mother smiles and says, "Well, dear, a man goes through three phases also. In his 20s, his willy is like an oak tree - mighty and hard. In his 30s and 40s, it's like a birch, flexible but reliable. After his 50s, it's like a Christmas tree." "A Christmas tree?" the daughter asks.

"Yes, dead from the root up, and the balls are just for decoration."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man takes his hamster to the vet, and after a short look at the creature the vet pronounces it dead.
> 
> Not happy with the vet's diagnosis the man asks for a second opinion.
> 
> The vet gives a whistle and in strolls a Labrador dog.
> 
> The dog nudges the hamster around with its nose and sniffs it a couple of times before shaking his head.
> 
> "There" says the vet," Your hamster is dead".
> 
> Still not happy the man asks for a third opinion.
> 
> The vet opens the back door and in bounds a cat.
> 
> The cat jumps onto the table and looks the hamster up and down for a few minutes before looking up and shaking it's head.
> 
> "It's definitely dead sir", says the vet.
> 
> Convinced, the man enquires how much he owes.
> 
> "That will be $1000, please".
> 
> "A $1000 just to tell me my hamster is dead" fumes the man.
> 
> "Well", says the vet, "There's my diagnosis, the lab report and the cat scan".
> 
> - corelz125


 As a person who lost 3 elderly cats in 18 months living in during this COVID and to read this "what you call humor" 
not for me anymore…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Raw Video: Propane Tank in Truck Explodes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Always a risk, as with fire on electrical cars, or a gasoline engine fire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Raw Video: Propane Tank in Truck Explodes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Always a risk, as with fire on electrical cars, or a gasoline engine fire.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is why there are safety standards and codes. They are relatively safe when used properly. I have smelled and heard my RV tanks releasing pressure on a day when the temp went over 100. They were in the shade.

You probably do not see service pits in commercial garages any more. Hydraulic are more convenient and safer. They were removing the last of them in this area when I was an apprentice wiring and remodeling gas stations. I only recall one accident. The guy took a non-explosion proof trouble light down under the vehicle. There were enough fumes in there that day to ignite ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oops! I forgot Burning Fords.com . The site is gone now. I found it after my bride's Aerostar burned. It had been in for the recall. Still burned. Ford did not care how or why, said to call my insurance company. That was probably an early version of Boeing Myopic Financial Focus Policy. I never heard of burning Fords killing people like Boeing did.


----------



## bandit571

Forklifts always seemed to carry their LPG tanks laying down across the counter weight on the back end. rarely saw any with the tanks upright….( 42 years on forklifts, BTW)

Seems about every Oil Change place around here has a pit under the vehicle…..worker can then drain the oil while standing up, under the engine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Forklifts always seemed to carry their LPG tanks laying down across the counter weight on the back end. rarely saw any with the tanks upright….( 42 years on forklifts, BTW)
> 
> Seems about every Oil Change place around here has a pit under the vehicle…..worker can then drain the oil while standing up, under the engine.
> 
> - bandit571


Depends on the design of the tank. They can be designed for any position. The most common in the public are the 5 and 7.5 gallon ones that are upright. When they are out of position, the pressure relief is compromised. The worst case is a Boiling Liquid Expanding Vapor Explosion





They still build service pits in the Midwest? I started wiring gas station in early 1969. I never worked on a new station that installed one. The existing ones were all gone here by the early 70s. The ones here that I recall had explosion proof light fixtures. I do not recall what happed to the guy that blew up. I suppose the bulbs were out and he turned on the standard trouble light. Explosion proof area in a service bay is up to 18 inches above the floor.

I saw an iron worker bring out a torch to work on a canopy one still day. The pump I was disconnecting had been leaking a little more than most in those days. Since there was no air movement to dissipate the fumes, I decide to move away about 50 or 60 feet. I was amazed the explosion happened right where the code said it would ;-)) One day I had a fire under a pump with the guy on the next one filling his pickup. I went to get a fire extinguisher and when I got back he was still filling his tank watching the fire burn ;-)) Wind was blowing about 20 mph. A still day and we would both have been gonners ;-(( under those circumstances.


----------



## bandit571

Mostly I had to deal with 33 gal. ones…..PITA to carry to the lift.

Jiffey Lube, WalMart….places like that, that would do your oil change…..Ours have two bays for the oil change ( with the pits) and 2 bays to do the tires…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mostly I had to deal with 33 gal. ones…..PITA to carry to the lift.
> 
> Jiffey Lube, WalMart….places like that, that would do your oil change…..Ours have two bays for the oil change ( with the pits) and 2 bays to do the tires…
> 
> - bandit571


33 gallons is too heavy to lift and carry! ;-))

I got to thinking about those pits being there but not here after the last post. WA L&I comes down hard on any employee accidents. Oil companies probably cannot afford the risk here.

A friend had an employee working on a man lift about 15 feet up. He told the employee do not stand on the side rails. If you can't reach something we will figure out a way to do it. The employee could not reach and climbed onto the side rails. He fell and was injured. L&I did not cite the employee. They cited Al and spent 3 or 4 days in his office lecturing him about employee safety.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

After listening to Robert Kennedy Jr and Dershowitz talk about Vaccines, I can wait to take it. Let a few million others take it first. Eventually I would take the vaccine.

Winter has returned feels like 40 out there, My dawg bought me a Rockler Radius plane for Christmas. Interesting.

I will start searching for breakfast hot pockets now.

Have a great day.

Be safe


----------



## corelz125

Now we have to be tied off in any lift. First thing we do as ironworkers is start climbing on the rails to reach. There's been times I say to the other guy just go up with the machine another 6" instead of standing on the rail.


----------



## pottz

> man takes his hamster to the vet, and after a short look at the creature the vet pronounces it dead.
> 
> Not happy with the vet's diagnosis the man asks for a second opinion.
> 
> The vet gives a whistle and in strolls a Labrador dog.
> 
> The dog nudges the hamster around with its nose and sniffs it a couple of times before shaking his head.
> 
> "There" says the vet," Your hamster is dead".
> 
> Still not happy the man asks for a third opinion.
> 
> The vet opens the back door and in bounds a cat.
> 
> The cat jumps onto the table and looks the hamster up and down for a few minutes before looking up and shaking it's head.
> 
> "It's definitely dead sir", says the vet.
> 
> Convinced, the man enquires how much he owes.
> 
> "That will be $1000, please".
> 
> "A $1000 just to tell me my hamster is dead" fumes the man.
> 
> "Well", says the vet, "There's my diagnosis, the lab report and the cat scan".
> 
> - corelz125
> not for me anymore…
> 
> As a person who lost 3 elderly cats in 18 months living in during this COVID and to read this "what you call humor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


c'mon dw ive lost pets but im not taking this personal,we can cry about death or laugh at it.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


been their done that,and had it done too me-lol.


----------



## bandit571

I guess around here, the're called 33 POUND cylinders…..

Anything higher than 6' above the ground….and, within 6' of an edge…..we had to wear that harness.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I guess around here, the re called 33 POUND cylinders…..
> 
> Anything higher than 6 above the ground….and, within 6 of an edge…..we had to wear that harness.
> 
> - bandit571


Pounds, gallons, metric ton = same thing.

LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Is the bar open? I poured one.

BTW the Rockler radius plane, may get sent back. I will give it another go, but it looks to just gouge and not slice.

Guess I will go back to easing sharp edges with a block plane and sanding.

Close to record cold temp here for this day, 42, 41 is the record.

Remembering General Yeager, and John Lennon today.

Someone get DW back.


----------



## pottz

petey this bar is always open,pull up a stool and ill buy ya drink.dw will be back he just gets a little sensitive sometimes,i understand his feelings on the pet issue.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As a person who lost 3 elderly cats in 18 months living in during this COVID and to read this "what you call humor"
> not for me anymore…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> c mon dw ive lost pets but im not taking this personal,we can cry about death or laugh at it.
> 
> - pottz


*I can imagine- a patron thinking about my departure last night…*










Did your rib eye steak turn out as expected…










Petey I'll get back later on the vaccines… right now somebody still has not cleaned the kitchen since you and the guys posted about roof rats… I learned a lot. When telling a "Once upon a time story".. you start with concern (roof rat) and the end usually "live happily ever after" except in this case the rat ended by bullet or poison. 
Anybody for a "happier ending"?


----------



## pottz

glad your back dw,yeah the steaks were a sell out.for me a dead rat is a happy ending considering the disease they can carry and damage they cause.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The welfare of the People is the alibi of the Rat Patrol.

Ever seen what unchecked roof rats can do to the interior of a home? I have, in my house when I bought it. I had to clean their filth fully hazmat, most disgusting thing I ever had to do, probably. And then close up every single rat expressway I could find with cement, broken glass, and chicken-wire. I stopped counting how many carcasses had I found in the walls and elsewhere as I proceeded through the reno, sometimes in the darndest places. Remember that 70´s movie Williard, about the evil NYC rat God? Had anxiety dreams like that movie about rats crawling over my kids while they were sleeping. Happy to report my house is 100% rat-free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I enjoyed the propane talk- circa 1999 ford f150 was promoting natural gas conversions and with state incentives $15,000 and be able to drive in the HOV car lanes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The welfare of the People is the alibi of the Rat Patrol.*
> 
> Ever seen what unchecked roof rats can do to the interior of a home? I have, in my house when I bought it. I had to clean their filth fully hazmat, most disgusting thing I ever had to do, probably. And then close up every single rat expressway I could find with cement, broken glass, and chicken-wire. I stopped counting how many carcasses had I found in the walls and elsewhere as I proceeded through the reno, sometimes in the darndest places. Remember that 70´s movie Williard, about the evil NYC rat God? Had anxiety dreams like that movie about rats crawling over my kids while they were sleeping. Happy to report my house is 100% rat-free.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
At this end of the bar we have playing on the juke box "No Sympathy for a Rat"*













*
Outside on my COVID free patio:*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is an interesting site to watch showing a time-clock…*

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- about the vaccine-I am blessed to be in a position of choice. Government and employment requirements that will require a "certificate" to travel or work. Choices… a saying to students exiting "Remember to Make Good Choices".

Is it safe? Former Bush and Obama will take the vaccine live on media… trust that then I'll trust this last presidential voter election results.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Joke meister just came in… I'm out of here…*


----------



## pottz

> *Joke meister just came in… I m out of here…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just remember this is his house,your just a guest?

too bad your leaving so early dw,weve got hickory smoked prime rib paired with a napa cabernet on tonights menu,sure to sell out.oh hey doesn't matter i just checked with hostess,she says were already booked. ;-) corelz bar and grill is booming and were covid free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*we are promoting sweet drinks and coffee*
with our craft made dessert hot pocket…










*Look who is coming to the patio…*


----------



## corelz125

Little Johnny wanted to go to the zoo and pestered his parents for days.

Finally, his mother talked his reluctant father into taking him.

Little Johnny thought to himself that there was quite a large number of horses at this zoo

He wondered where all the other animals were, but was still happy to see the horses.

"So how was it?" his mother asked when they returned home.

"Great," Little Johnny replied.

"Did you and your father have a good time?" asked his mother.

"Yeah, Daddy especially liked it," exclaimed Little Johnny excitedly, especially when one of the animals came home at 30 to 1!"


----------



## corelz125

Petey this one is for you

A blonde arrived for her first golf lesson and the pro asked her to take a swing at a ball to see how she'd do.

The blonde did so and completely duffed the shot.

The pro said "Your swing is good but you're gripping the club too hard grip the club gently as you would your husband's p3ns.".

The blonde took another shot and nailed the ball 275 yards straight down the fairway.

The pro said "That was excellent!!

Let's try it again, only this time take the club out of your mouth.


----------



## corelz125

The beagles coming in for her night shift


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The beagles coming in for her night shift
> 
> - corelz125


Sad Pottz doesn't realize that they want Pottina and Hot Pockets…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max and Pottz*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Did anyone notice our new bathroom sign?*


----------



## corelz125

Did that sign scare away RCC?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Did that sign scare away RCC?
> 
> - corelz125


C125 you and RCC were praised by Cricket whereas Pottz and D_W have been to the woodshed. The question to the Corelz Bar and Grill does the sign have to stay up? Top Max come home…

Regarding the bathroom sign at the grill- does anyone remember the vending machines in the 1960's movie theaters?










*to this
*









*The new sign should include the handicapped…*










and always with a Braile touch pad


----------



## pottz

> *we are promoting sweet drinks and coffee*
> with our craft made dessert hot pocket…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look who is coming to the patio…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry but the beagle is a little more sophisticated than that dw.

actually the dire wolf took her to dinner last night at the grill for those staeks.he was a total gentleman!


----------



## pottz

> The beagles coming in for her night shift
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Sad Pottz doesn t realize that they want Pottina and Hot Pockets…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw the beagles and everyone else like my new bbq and grill menu,as in (corelz bar and grill) not corelz hot pocket mess! this isn't a small town drive through.


----------



## bandit571

had a Drill Sargent once….he always carried a comb in his shirt pocket…....once day, we happened to ask about that comb…..

"Well, you see, I need this for when I go pee…...I comb the hair down there…whichever hair stands up, that is the one I use.."


----------



## pottz

> Did that sign scare away RCC?
> 
> - corelz125


maybe it's scarin me!!!! as the owner i think it's time you stepped in before more people start leaving.i can only do so much with the food buddy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-I'll talk later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now we have to be tied off in any lift. First thing we do as ironworkers is start climbing on the rails to reach. There s been times I say to the other guy just go up with the machine another 6" instead of standing on the rail.
> 
> - corelz125


I started my apprenticeship walking beams at about 40'. One of the journeyman told me there wasn't any steel over 49' because high time at 50' paid double bubble ;-) If anyone was caught holding on everyone said, "Two hands for Fischbach!" Fischbach & Moore was the electrical contractors name. They started the 6' fall protection rule in the early 80s I think. Last job I worked with steel beams they required a written safety plan every morning. 
If you were working without rails, a separate written plan was required, it was reviewed by the safety guy then he inspected the area and went over every step. By then it was quitting time and you had to start the process all over the next day ;-)) I cheated a little. We were supposed to go through that process if we reached over a guard rail on a catwalk. Reaching foot or so without touching the guard rails is a little ridiculous for that rule.



> The welfare of the People is the alibi of the Rat Patrol.
> 
> Ever seen what unchecked roof rats can do to the interior of a home? I have, in my house when I bought it. I had to clean their filth fully hazmat, most disgusting thing I ever had to do, probably. And then close up every single rat expressway I could find with cement, broken glass, and chicken-wire. I stopped counting how many carcasses had I found in the walls and elsewhere as I proceeded through the reno, sometimes in the darndest places. Remember that 70´s movie Williard, about the evil NYC rat God? Had anxiety dreams like that movie about rats crawling over my kids while they were sleeping. Happy to report my house is 100% rat-free.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I did not do much residential. but….. One house I was under had so much rat poop I didn't feel safe unarmed! I did occasionally see a few dropping above commercial ceilings. The one that bothered me the most was in a hospital ;-(



> I guess around here, the re called 33 POUND cylinders…..
> 
> Anything higher than 6 above the ground….and, within 6 of an edge…..we had to wear that harness.
> 
> - bandit571


Probably ;-)) 33 gallons would be over 120 pounds! ;-(( We call them by gallons here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Town names to crack you up.

https://www.traveltrivia.com/funniest-us-town-names/XqgZkXU1XQAGkiWq?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1193692742


----------



## corelz125

Delete


----------



## corelz125

Here the tie off stuff really got strict the last 15 year's we had a little leeway but now there's no breaks for anyone. It's the law have to keep the bathroom signs up . nothing we can do about it. Hot pockets are for the crowd before 2pm until the smoke meister gets going


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax

I have been to Intercourse PA, you did not mention Blue Ball PA.

Corelz thanks for the golf joke.

DW in the small town I grew up in we had a small movie theater, when you touched the vending machine and the water fountain at the same time you got an electric shock. BTW in my town the movies where "up town" never down town. That town stills says "up town"...just a little quirk.

High of 60 today, It is 67 in the house, I am freezing, I won't put the heat on because I live in Fl. It's cold enough to warn of iguanas falling from trees.

Golf at 12:30 I usually play in the am. I will probably do a little sanding just to get the carpal tunnel going.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here the tie off stuff really got strict the last 15 year s we had a little leeway but now there s no breaks for anyone. It s the law have to keep the bathroom signs up . nothing we can do about it. Hot pockets are for the crowd before 2pm until the smoke meister gets going
> 
> - corelz125


Who ordered in McDonald's? Driver is here to drop it off.

Seriously?? McDonald's??


----------



## pottz

> Here the tie off stuff really got strict the last 15 year s we had a little leeway but now there s no breaks for anyone. It s the law have to keep the bathroom signs up . nothing we can do about it. Hot pockets are for the crowd before 2pm until the smoke meister gets going
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Who ordered in McDonald s? Driver is here to drop it off.
> 
> Seriously?? McDonald s??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think thats dw's breakfast.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here the tie off stuff really got strict the last 15 year s we had a little leeway but now there s no breaks for anyone. It s the law have to keep the bathroom signs up . nothing we can do about it. Hot pockets are for the crowd before 2pm until the smoke meister gets going
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Who ordered in McDonald s? Driver is here to drop it off.
> 
> Seriously?? McDonald s??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i think thats dw s breakfast.
> 
> - pottz


Only for your own protection…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey after golf reading- *"UK issues allergy warning about Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine after patients fall ill"*

https://nypost.com/2020/12/09/uk-issues-warning-about-pfizers-covid-19-vaccine/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been saying these vaccines are not safe, and are not effective in the way most people assume they should be. Ya all should do your own research to find out what they are and what is in them, best you can, before you let them stick it in you.

From the FDA:

Notice how one of the adverse effects might be Kawasaki disease. A disease that has been linked to vaccines before. Back in April or May we had this media story in Europe about how Covid19 causes Kawasaki disease in children, which was a total lie that was used to scare people intentionally.!

And in case you didnt know, transverse myelitis pretty much Polio.

Yes, please, I would like some meningitis with my venous thromboembolism. Thank you.


----------



## DS

I go away for two weeks and you guys burn the house down.
I can't leave you kids alone for even a second!

It took me a while to figure out where you all went.
I din't see what happened over there. But there were a bunch of wadded up panties on the floor apparently.

Whew!

How is everyone?


----------



## pottz

if your referring to the old corona crazy,well it got too crazy for cricket so we lost the lease,luckily corelz opened this bar and grill so we have a place to hang out again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS I am glad that you found us- we do have a new restriction…*










*and our restroom has been modified*









*
but out by the food trucks we still have*


----------



## corelz125

Welcome back DS. Racing to get a vaccine isn't something that should be rushed. Politics and share holders shouldn't dictate a vaccine but that's just the way it is.


----------



## corelz125

A young cowboy from Montana goes off to college. Halfway through the semester, having foolishly squandered all his money, he begins thinking about his dire situation. He hatches a plan. He calls home.

"Dad," he says to his father, "You won't believe what modern education is developing! They actually have a program here in University that will teach our dog, Ole' Blue how to talk!"

"That's amazing!" his Dad says. "How do I get Ole' Blue in that program?"

"Just send him down here with $1,000," the son says "and I'll get him in the course."

So, his father sends the dog and $1,000.

About two-thirds of the way through the semester, the money again runs out. The boy calls home.

So how's Ole' Blue doing son?" his father asks.

"Awesome, Dad, he's talking up a storm," he says, "but you just won't believe this, they've had such good results they have started to teach the animals how to read!"

Read!?" says his father, taken aback. "No kidding! How do we get Blue in that program?"

"Just send $2,500, I'll get him in the class."

The money promptly arrives. But the young lad has a problem. At the end of the year, his father will find out the dog can neither talk, nor read. So he ponders his problem, again and again, he comes up with a plan. He finds the dog a new home and gives him away to a loving family. When he arrives home at the end of the year, his father is all excited.

"Where's Ole' Blue? I just can't wait to talk to him!"

"Dad," the boy says, "I have some grim news. Yesterday morning, just before we left to drive home, Ole' Blue was in the living room, kicking back in the recliner, reading the Wall Street Journal, as he usually does. Then Ole' Blue turned to me and asked, 'So, is your daddy still messing around with that little redhead who lives down the street?'"

The father went white, then red, then exclaimed, "I hope you shot that lying dog before he talks that trash to your Mother!"

"I sure did, Dad!"

"That's my


----------



## corelz125

This one had me laughing out loud.

Concerned about her relationship, a woman approaches her
doctor and says "Doc, I'm getting married this week-end and
my fiancée thinks I'm a virgin, is there anything you can do
to help me?"
The doctor says,
"Medically, no, but here's something you can try…
On the wedding night, when you're getting ready for bed,
take an elastic band and slide it up your upper thigh.
When your husband enters you for the first time, snap the
elastic band and tell him it's your virginity snapping."
The woman loves this idea, and knows her hubby-to-be
will fall for it.
They have a beautiful wedding and retire to the
honeymoon suite.
The wife gets ready for bed in the bathroom, slips the
elastic band up her leg, finishes preparing and climbs into
bed with her man.
Things begin to progress, her hubby "slips it in",
she snaps the elastic band, and the hubby screams…
"What the heck was that!!?"
The wife explains,
"Oh nothing honey, that was just my virginity snapping".
The husband cries out, "Well snap it again, it's got my balls!!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 something to consider- you posted 2 jokes an hour ago the same time as the hot pocket ban started you may want to lift the ban to get the customers back. The place is empty- I don't see any smoke coming from Pottz's side and he hasn't posted his menu yet…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Food truck to get started*










*Run by a big bearded guy from Australia.*


then we'll go to the patio this evening*










They said the old guy with the Beagle was a good tipper …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 now it has been 3 hours- Dude they want their Hot Pockets…


----------



## bandit571

On my way in a little bit….picking up a Supper order from Bob Evans…..

BRB….

Box has a coat of stain drying…









Stuff is stinking up the shop…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bob Evans good stuff - their roast turkey meal is very good and they do a fantastic of the boxing to go order.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So I guess we are ordering Taco Bell tonight???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So I guess we are ordering Taco Bell tonight???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*The" Pink Taco" truck just arrived and no smoke coming from Pottz…
We are open!*


----------



## pottz

> This one had me laughing out loud.
> 
> Concerned about her relationship, a woman approaches her
> doctor and says "Doc, I'm getting married this week-end and
> my fiancée thinks I'm a virgin, is there anything you can do
> to help me?"
> The doctor says,
> "Medically, no, but here's something you can try…
> On the wedding night, when you're getting ready for bed,
> take an elastic band and slide it up your upper thigh.
> When your husband enters you for the first time, snap the
> elastic band and tell him it's your virginity snapping."
> The woman loves this idea, and knows her hubby-to-be
> will fall for it.
> They have a beautiful wedding and retire to the
> honeymoon suite.
> The wife gets ready for bed in the bathroom, slips the
> elastic band up her leg, finishes preparing and climbs into
> bed with her man.
> Things begin to progress, her hubby "slips it in",
> she snaps the elastic band, and the hubby screams…
> "What the heck was that!!?"
> The wife explains,
> "Oh nothing honey, that was just my virginity snapping".
> The husband cries out, "Well snap it again, it's got my balls!!"
> 
> - corelz125


i hear ya man that was hilarious bud.


----------



## pottz

well i guess you impatient ones can join dw at the taco truck,too bad you wont be getting any of my brisket thats been slow smoking for 16 hours paired with some slow cooked rich baked beans and roasted corn drenched in cilantro and garlic butter,but im sure that food truck with the c rating is good.i heat they clean the flat top at least once a week.bon appetit boys.if you need me corelz and i will be in the private dining room,where he keeps all the top shelf bourbans and fine wines.didn't know about that did ya-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well i guess you impatient ones can join dw at the taco truck,too bad you wont be getting any of my brisket thats been slow smoking for 16 hours paired with some slow cooked rich baked beans and roasted corn drenched in cilantro and garlic butter,but im sure that food truck with the c rating is good.i heat they clean the flat top at least once a week.bon appetit boys.*if you need me corelz and i will be in the private dining room,where he keeps all the top shelf bourbans and fine wines.didn t know about that did ya-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


*
Sounds good but we are doing Beagling over by the patio* any of those yours?










Beagling -
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beagling


----------



## pottz

sorry dw i dont have a herd of em to do much beagling,and not many wild rabbits here in the city.we do have skunks,squirrels,possums,raccoons and coyotes though but im afraid if the beagle tangled with one of those it would be a big vet bill.but lets keep the beagles out of the dining area dw,trust me not a good idea.


----------



## bandit571

All set for the Fox Hunt?

"Tally Ho!"


----------



## pottz

> All set for the Fox Hunt?
> 
> "Tally Ho!"
> 
> - bandit571


actually beagles arn't really used to hunt fox,mostly rabbits and hares.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All set for the Fox Hunt?
> 
> "Tally Ho!"
> 
> - bandit571


*
+1 But those Beagles that we are training are hunting for Hot Pockets…*

Pottz I thought that you and C125 were supposed to be in the "private room" you sure got through dinner pretty quick.

Any thoughts on having a Geisha night?










Habachi on the patio-


----------



## pottz

we are but any good business man stays in constant contact with whats going on.now hibachi yes geisha no,too damn weird for me,too much makeup and clothes! now dont bother us were having some fine port wine to end the the meal !


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf will eat the hot pockets then whatever is on the smoker he's an eating machine. Pink tacos????? Really? hhmmmm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dire wolf will eat the hot pockets then whatever is on the smoker he s an eating machine. Pink tacos????? Really? hhmmmm
> 
> - corelz125


*
WBN was going to toco bell and Pink Taco was the best truck to get given the timeframe…*



















*As for the Dire Wolf, he knows that I always have a Hot Pocket for him… I switched from Pepperoni to high protein…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

gunny you should know better than go with dw's trash cookin,stay with me and you'll be eatin like a king.the dire wolf gets tempted like any hungary animal doesn't mean it's good for him.

gunny i think you should be in charge of security here at the bar and grill,the dire wolf and beagle just dont cut it,too many,food distractions.your trained with weapons and how to handle,undesirables!!!!corelz needs to know his investment is secure!are you up too dealing with the riff raff you may encounter?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny you should know better than go with dw s trash cookin,stay with me and you ll be eatin like a king.the dire wolf gets tempted like any hungary animal doesn t mean it s good for him.
> 
> gunny i think you should be in charge of security here at the bar and grill,the dire wolf and beagle just dont cut it,too many,food distractions.your trained with weapons and how to handle,undesirables!!!!corelz needs to know his investment is secure!are you up too dealing with the riff raff you may encounter?
> 
> - pottz


My crew ain't the most hospitable bunch. We specialize in death destruction and mayhem. That guarding the door and keeping the peace just isn't our style.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


*Not on the patio for we use …*









*
And real men use the terrain…*










Also we post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny you should know better than go with dw s trash cookin,stay with me and you ll be eatin like a king.the dire wolf gets tempted like any hungary animal doesn t mean it s good for him.
> 
> gunny i think you should be in charge of security here at the bar and grill,the dire wolf and beagle just dont cut it,too many,food distractions.your trained with weapons and how to handle,undesirables!!!!corelz needs to know his investment is secure!are you up too dealing with the riff raff you may encounter?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My crew ain t the most hospitable bunch. We specialize in death destruction and mayhem. That guarding the door and keeping the peace just isn t our style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Your guys are always welcome on the patio- as for protection we operate from the grace of God… You guys seem to just want to come in and unwind. The patio can accommodate you… You were going to Toco Bell and we brought in the Pink Taco truck… and did Pottz ever invite you guys into the private room?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> as for protection we operate from the grace of God…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It was sufficient for me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have got to go to Publix for some Breakfast Hot Pockets.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Chic-Fill-A breakfast until 10:30 am*


----------



## pottz

well thats a steo up from yesterdays mcdonalds at least.


----------



## bandit571

Cato Salami, Provolone, and Mustard on Wheat….for Brunch. Breakfast was just….pills.

Need to get a coat of varnish on that little box….










Supposed to take the place of one of them cheap, plastic tool boxes, you'd carry around the house…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

From an article in the Daily Mail today. Homeowner cut his entire hand off about 3" above the wrist. I wont post pics of his gruesome injury. Doctors managed to sew the hand back on. He was lucky there was someone close by, as he was stuck in the saw and was losing blood fast. Totally could have died there. As you can see in the photo, his sleeve got caught up in the blade.

So, roll up your sleeves, Jocks, and STAY SAFE!










Edit:
Just noticed, in the background, kinda looks like there is weed growing in that pot????


----------



## pottz

yeah maybe smoke a little before starting work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got out of a Zoom courtroom experience for a matter with ex wife. Be 2 weeks before a judgement is given. Thankfully that is over. Really gets my goat someone that makes 3 times my income wants 45% of my income and thinks that is fair. Yet the law says it is not and the child support should be half of what they have been burning me for. To get resolved, you know it. Hire a lawyer and let them hash it out.

Her lawyer wants to know why I don't have a phone? Well smart ass I had a choice, have a phone or have electricity. Figure it out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That child support issue reminds me of WA state injustice. If a fellow moves in with a woman with kids for a few months, the kids become used to the level of support he is providing, he is responsible to pay child support if he moves out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That child support issue reminds me of WA state injustice. If a fellow moves in with a woman with kids for a few months, the kids become used to the level of support he is providing, he is responsible to pay child support if he moves out.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just No. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thursday night on the patio-* *Deli food and a book review…*










*Special tonight only*

Dr. Beagle
by Neal Evan Parker*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I would like a strong drink after today's courtroom experience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN It sure would be nice of Pottz to invite you to his private dining but you are always welcome to stop over to the patio and we'll have something made for you. Here is a list of 8 drinks that we can make for you…
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/divorce-party-_n_4704662


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN It sure would be nice of Pottz to invite you to his private dining but you are always welcome to stop over to the patio and we ll have something made for you. Here is a list of 8 drinks that we can make for you…
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/divorce-party-_n_4704662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll take one of each.  I ain't driving


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Always a complimentary ride home*


----------



## MrRon

This rude man would have lunch every day at a small Chinese restaurant where he would be served by the same waiter every day. The rude man would make fun of the waiter's accent by asking for "fly lice, chop chop". The waiter started practicing the words so he could say them without an accent. The next day, the rude man came in and said the same thing, "fly lice, chop chop". The waiter stood over the table and said sir, it's FRIED RICE, YOU PLICK.


----------



## MrRon

Duplicate post.

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome Mr. Ron* You are welcome to join us over at the patio tonight and you are also invited to Pottz's as well I see.


----------



## pottz

> *Thursday night on the patio-* *Deli food and a book review…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special tonight only*
> 
> Dr. Beagle
> by Neal Evan Parker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *


*
*
*for those wanting something a little better than a sandwich off a truck we have this offered tonight.*


----------



## pottz

*here is the private bar and dining room.it's up to corelz who gets in but im sure gunny would be more than welcome*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> *for those wanting something a little better than a sandwich off a truck we have this offered tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


It would be nice for you to tell us non-epicureans what the hell is it! I am guessing from your finer tastes that it could be Sea Bass


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *here is the private bar and dining room.it s up to corelz who gets in but im sure gunny would be more than welcome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


WBN Be careful I heard a rumor that Pottz and Corelz invite you in and while feeding you get hit with a *"Bar Stool Timeshare"* Pitch $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pottz

hey you'll be dining on sandwiches,thinking about joining us.yes sea bass with sauteed mushrooms,kale and crab with a beurre blanc sauce.


----------



## MrRon

> *Thursday night on the patio-* *Deli food and a book review…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special tonight only*
> 
> Dr. Beagle
> by Neal Evan Parker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That food truck reminds me of the great corn beef and pastrami sandwiches I would get at the Stage Delicatessen in NYC. The Stage has closed a few years ago after 80 years of feeding the Broadway crowd. Down here in Mississippi, there is a delicatessen that rivals the New York deli's. It's called Mcalisters and their corn beef sandwich is as good as the New York fare. I ate there today with my son. The sandwich was about 2-1/2" thick served on rye bread. I'm glad there are still good places to eat in this world. I grew up and lived in some food capitols of the world; New York City, San Francisco, New Orleans. Now in the 21st century, great restaurants are no longer confined to large cities, but are spreading to more rural areas. I guess you can consider that evolution.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mr Ron nothing beats a NY deli- this guy makes real deli not some grocery store lunch meat. And yes different types of ethnic foods are coming to others and some are far away. Also, farm to table is popping up. Come on over to the patio tonight and share more stories…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*UNDERGROUND SEX PARTIES
SPRINGING UP ALL OVER DUE TO COVID …*
https://www.tmz.com/2020/12/10/underground-sex-parties-covid-super-spreader-risk-network/

*My deli truck is empty and they left- *

*WBN's a no show *

*Friday night a tent revival- *










*Tonight I concede to Pottz… this is a contest that I could have won!
but due to restrictions …*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Always a complimentary ride home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am feeling better already!!!


----------



## pottz

you only think you could have one,your hot pockets and food trucks are no match for the corelz bar and grill menu,plus you cant serve liquor so just give in and and belly up to the bar for some premium drinks and food.the stool share presentation will start shortly!most of the good spots are already taken,this place is on fire.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN Be careful I heard a rumor that Pottz and Corelz invite you in and while feeding you get hit with a *"Bar Stool Timeshare"* Pitch $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I mentioned I went to court today right? Spent a wad of cash to get me that far. Hopefully saving a wad of cash form the next 18 months. Meantime I am broke…

LOL


----------



## pottz

> *Always a complimentary ride home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I am feeling better already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


be careful gunny looks like dw has turned to pimping? i dont think thats the kind place corelz wants to become?


----------



## pottz

> WBN Be careful I heard a rumor that Pottz and Corelz invite you in and while feeding you get hit with a *"Bar Stool Timeshare"* Pitch $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I mentioned I went to court today right? Spent a wad of cash to get me that far. Hopefully saving a wad of cash form the next 18 months. Meantime I am broke…
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey i think that security job is still open?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN Be careful I heard a rumor that Pottz and Corelz invite you in and while feeding you get hit with a *"Bar Stool Timeshare"* Pitch $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I mentioned I went to court today right? Spent a wad of cash to get me that far. Hopefully saving a wad of cash form the next 18 months. Meantime I am broke…
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> hey i think that security job is still open?
> 
> - pottz


Will know if I am taking it up the rear, or getting a much needed break in 10 days when Judge makes decision. My attorney cited some Supreme Court decision on case law to enforce a agreement my ex and I had for last 9 years. If that proves to hold, then my wallet might get some $1 bills for tips and such.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN everybody left we never saw you- are you over at Pottz's bass bake ask him for a ride home… We were there for you… come to the revival Friday night


----------



## pottz

dont worry dw corelz takes care of his customers and makes sure they all get home safe,not tricked into a ride with a prostitute that asks for hundreds at the end.thats no happy ending.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dont worry dw corelz takes care of his customers and makes sure they all get home safe,not tricked into a ride with a prostitute that asks for hundreds at the end.thats no happy ending.
> 
> - pottz


It is all good, I used LBD's credit card…. Even got double miles.


----------



## corelz125

Thats right uber rides for everyone all on the ducks dime. WB is in charge of who gets in Pottz said so. The hot pockets are for the customers before 12pm anyone in the bar before 12 isnt thinking how good the food is. Talking about corn beef and pastrami you guys left out some of the most famous. I'm sure Petey will add to this one. Carnegie deli and Katzs are world famous well Carnegie deli isnt any more. I went in there once to get a sandwich when they rang it up I was looking behind me I thought it was somebody elses bill. Sandwich came out to $19.


----------



## corelz125

One day an out of work mime is visiting the zoo and attempts to earn some money as a street performer. However, as soon as he starts to draw a crowd, the zookeeper grabs him and forcefully drags him into his office.

The zookeeper then explains to the mime that the zoo's most popular attraction, a gorilla, has died suddenly. The keeper fears that attendance at the zoo will fall off. He offers the mime a job to dress up as the gorilla until they can get another one. The mime accepts.

The next morning, before visitors arrive at the zoo, the mime puts on the gorilla suit and enters the cage. He discovers that it's a great job. He can sleep all he wants, play and make fun of people and he draws bigger crowds than he ever did as a mime.

However, eventually the crowds tire of him and he gets bored just swinging on tires. He begins to notice that the people are paying more attention to the lion in the cage next to his.

Not about to lose the attention of the adoring crowd, he climbs to the top of his cage, crawls across a partition, and dangles from the top to the lion's cage. Of course, this makes the lion furious, but the crowd loves it.

At the end of the day the zookeeper comes and gives the mime a raise for being such a good attraction as a gorilla.

Well, this goes on for some time. The mime keeps taunting the lion, the crowds grow larger, and his salary keeps going up. Then one terrible day when he is dangling over the furious lion, he slips and falls. The mime is terrified. The lion gathers itself and prepares to pounce. The mime is so scared that he begins to run round and round the cage with the lion close behind.

Finally, the mime starts screaming and yelling, "HELP! HELP ME!", but the lion is quick and pounces. The mime soon finds himself flat on his back looking up at the angry lion when he suddenly hears the lion whisper: "Shut up you idiot! You wanna get us both fired?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got the old girl tuned up and ready to head out.

I need a vacation


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- some time back you predicted a Trump landslide, the "Great Reset" and the vaccine concerns… very interesting for some of us can sense a social tsunami coming… So far those 3 concerns are still possible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BOHICA-

How the Pfizer-BioNTech Vaccine Works

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/health/pfizer-biontech-covid-19-vaccine.html


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Damn, now that someone mentioned it, I sure do miss this place. Somethin like 5" of pastrami piled high on a hard roll, now thats a sammich. Yes, exaggerating, but not by much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here's a little entertainment while you wait on your order at the food truck:


----------



## mjheck

Had to jump in here. I grew up on the east coast and spent a lot of time eating pastrami sandwiches at Katz's. Now living in the Pacific NW but still get my Katz's fix. I have 2 lbs. of pastrami and a lb. of corned beef sent out here about every few weeks. Free shipping. Expensive, but who cares. Have a sandwich at least once a week with rye bread, spicy mustard, provolone, and sauerkraut( then usually a short nap). Feel free to put that on the bar menu.


----------



## DS

A young boy decided to learn the facts of life by hiding in the closet while his mom was having an elicit affair.
Suddenly his dad comes home early and the elicit lover ducks into the closet to hide.

The boy, not sure what to do in this situation, just says, "sure is dark in here"
The man, startled that he is not alone in the closet, gives the kid $20 to keep him quiet.

A few days later, the mom sees the kid spending the money and questions him where he got it.
Startled and embarrassed, the boy is not able to come up with a good lie and the mom is convinced the boy stole the money.

Furious that her son would steal money, the mom drags the boy down to the church to go to confession.

Inside the confessional, the boy isn't sure what to do so he says, "sure is dark in here"
To which, the voice on the other side of the curtain says, "Shut up kid. You ain't gettin' another 20 dollars!"


----------



## Peteybadboy

I sold a computer(for accounting) to the company that made the corn beef that Katz and other sold. The company was in Hunts point The Bronx. Late 80's. Nasty neighborhood.


----------



## corelz125

There's a process to ordering a sandwich in Katzs don't just walk up to the counter standing there going hmmm I would like aaahh.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think this is what´s referred to as a Net Loss.


----------



## pottz

> A young boy decided to learn the facts of life by hiding in the closet while his mom was having an elicit affair.
> Suddenly his dad comes home early and the elicit lover ducks into the closet to hide.
> 
> The boy, not sure what to do in this situation, just says, "sure is dark in here"
> The man, startled that he is not alone in the closet, gives the kid $20 to keep him quiet.
> 
> A few days later, the mom sees the kid spending the money and questions him where he got it.
> Startled and embarrassed, the boy is not able to come up with a good lie and the mom is convinced the boy stole the money.
> 
> Furious that her son would steal money, the mom drags the boy down to the church to go to confession.
> 
> Inside the confessional, the boy isn't sure what to do so he says, "sure is dark in here"
> To which, the voice on the other side of the curtain says, "Shut up kid. You ain't gettin' another 20 dollars!"
> 
> - DS


ggod one ds looks like corelz isn't the only jokester around here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Well, Pottz they want deli on the menu…

I am making "sous vide" corned beef for tonight- it has been in for 18 hours…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s a little entertainment while you wait on your order at the food truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## pottz

> Well, Pottz they want deli on the menu…
> 
> I am making "sous vide" corned beef for tonight- it has been in for 18 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh oh looks like someone was watching food network.

also from now on those food trucks are going to pay a fee to park.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are serving this for dessert?










Cooking update- (From my kitchen)










ready for lunch in 3 more hours…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *also from now on those food trucks are going to pay a fee to park.*
> 
> - pottz


*
What about the fee for my revival tonight?*


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *also from now on those food trucks are going to pay a fee to park.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> What about the fee for my revival tonight?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


were a bar would that be proper ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK then now you have taken the patio from me? 1st Hot Pockets- then the food trucks- now the revival!


----------



## pottz

> OK then now you have taken the patio from me? 1st Hot Pockets- then the food trucks- now the revival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


corelz said you can have hot pockets up till noon and the food trucks can stay but gotta pay,hey it's a business man,corelz needs to make a living.


----------



## pottz

yesterday i was bored and poking around the dark corners of lumber jocks and saw a thread that they sold LJ'S t shirts back in 2015 for a limited run.i thought it would be cool if they did that again so i pm'd cricket to see if that was something they ever planned to do again,but she said nothing is in the works at this time.anyone here that was on the forum at time get one or remember it ?


----------



## corelz125

That car charger is like the so called electric tower cranes on some jobs. Ok they don't need a 500 gallon diesel tank to fill up in the air. They just fill up the giant diesel generator on the ground roaring away. Pottz dw stepped up his game big time. If DS stays around I can take a few nights off a week now. It ain't easy being the only show in town.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*T-shirt contest tonight?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well ill be straight (no pun intended)and say im not into the topless strip bar scene,i not gonna sit and drink watered down drinks and stuff dollar bills into some girls g string,tried that when i was young and stupid,ive got a beautiful wife that takes damn good care of me and im sure the hell not stupid enough to screw that up…...again-lol. now go give your better half a hug and kiss and appreciate what the hell you all have.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


You're a suck *pottzy*... I thought you said SWMBO doesn't read LJ comments!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz is the Duck invited inside or are you going to have him sit outside with us on the patio- where he always has a spot…

We have a new food truck tonight!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potz, I'd buy a tee shirt in a few colors!

Corlez , yes on the NY deli ordering process, be ready when called or you will get the face!

I frustrated by these blum slides, they are not adjusting like I see in videos, nothing happens.

Got to go. Wine diner tonight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sous vide corned beef came very good but not like NY….


----------



## pottz

> well ill be straight (no pun intended)and say im not into the topless strip bar scene,i not gonna sit and drink watered down drinks and stuff dollar bills into some girls g string,tried that when i was young and stupid,ive got a beautiful wife that takes damn good care of me and im sure the hell not stupid enough to screw that up…...again-lol. now go give your better half a hug and kiss and appreciate what the hell you all have.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You re a suck *pottzy*... I thought you said SWMBO doesn t read LJ comments!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


she doesn't im just a damn appreciative guy,im sorrry if you dont have the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz it is 5pm Mountain time - Friday night and you haven't posted your menu and preferred list of people.










We weren't able to get the money for the trucks so I hope that you'll let this one stay because it is Australian?

T shirts? there is a lot of information on how we could get a batch made- you up on expanding your idea?


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz is the Duck invited inside or are you going to have him sit outside with us on the patio- where he always has a spot…
> 
> We have a new food truck tonight!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the ducks always welcome,as a matter of fact he was the first to buy a stool time share….....................
hey duckie off the stool,read the contract,youve got every other wednesday from 3-6pm and thats with a minimum 2 drinks and dinner,geeez follow the rules.


----------



## pottz

> Potz, I d buy a tee shirt in a few colors!
> 
> Corlez , yes on the NY deli ordering process, be ready when called or you will get the face!
> 
> I frustrated by these blum slides, they are not adjusting like I see in videos, nothing happens.
> 
> Got to go. Wine diner tonight
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well i planted the seed and said i thought a lot of guys would be interested,we'll see if she moves it forward.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz it is 5pm Mountain time - Friday night and you haven t posted your menu and preferred list of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren t able to get the money for the trucks so I hope that you ll let this one stay because it is Australian?
> 
> T shirts? there is a lot of information on how we could get a batch made- you up on expanding your idea?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey take it easy i work a 10 hr day and then come here and cook for you guys all night.menu coming.i hope you have a reservation weve been selling out.


----------



## pottz

*CORELZ BAR AND GRILL FRIDAY NIGHT SPECIAL*
SMOKED CORNISH GAME HEN WITH BACON HERB BUTTER,WILD RICE AND SAUTEED KALE,PAIRED WITH A GLASS OF SANTA RITA HILLS PINOT NOIR.36.50


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- I am here to help you- you could give your self a break…*
*
You could have some of these on the patio- and you won't have to work as hard…*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- I am here to help you- you could give your self a break…*
> *
> You could have some of these on the patio- and you won t have to work as hard…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats a cruel joke dw ;-( hey your big into sous vida cooking how about you do saturday night buddy,but no food trucks or hot pockets!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz I think you got into the wrong profession should of been a chef with all those fancy dishes you been throwing around.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I think you got into the wrong profession should of been a chef with all those fancy dishes you been throwing around.
> 
> - corelz125


i like too eat good,i wish i cooked as well.wife does inside mostly i do all the outside.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…and all I got for supper was 4 White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders…..oh well…maybe I can carry-out?


----------



## pottz

> Hmmmm…and all I got for supper was 4 White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders…..oh well…maybe I can carry-out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


hey we do grub hub,are within a 4000 mile radius of nowhere?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmmm…and all I got for supper was 4 White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders…..oh well…maybe I can carry-out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Nothing better than woodworking and White Castle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmmm…and all I got for supper was 4 White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders…..oh well…maybe I can carry-out?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> hey we do grub hub,are within a 4000 mile radius of nowhere?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz this man is blessed to have a White Castle fresh not frozen- the frozen ones are like 3.2 beer


----------



## pottz

> Hmmmm…and all I got for supper was 4 White Castle Cheeseburger Sliders…..oh well…maybe I can carry-out?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> hey we do grub hub,are within a 4000 mile radius of nowhere?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz this man is blessed to have a White Castle fresh not frozen- the frozen ones are like 3.2 beer
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah tell me about it,havn't had any in years,frozen crap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats a cruel joke dw ;-( hey your big into sous vida cooking how about you do saturday night buddy,but no food trucks or hot pockets!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Game on I will do Saturday night - we will feed the homeless…. later
Ps I'll have some of that corned beef for you on the side- Jewish seeded rye, mustard choice of


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Scratch feeding the homeless- We will do Honky Tonk menu- I'll post Sat. We need a music meister to provide songs for the diners.


----------



## bandit571

maybe start with…"Give me 3 steps.." Lynard Skynard?

"You shook me all night long" AC/DC?

"Shot down in flames" AC/DC?

"Honky Tonk Woman" Rolling Stones?

That should get things started…

"Whole lot of Rosie." AC/DC…...


----------



## pottz

> Scratch feeding the homeless- We will do Honky Tonk menu- I ll post Sat. We need a music meister to provide songs for the diners.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's the holidays dw im all for feeding those that cant feed themselves,keep that idea alive.so who's the music meister? if we dont have one it's time to get one.whats a good bar and grill,especially honky tonk without good music.


----------



## pottz

> maybe start with…"Give me 3 steps.." Lynard Skynard?
> 
> "You shook me all night long" AC/DC?
> 
> "Shot down in flames" AC/DC?
> 
> "Honky Tonk Woman" Rolling Stones?
> 
> That should get things started…
> 
> "Whole lot of Rosie." AC/DC…...
> 
> - bandit571


yeah now your talkin bandit,maybe you wanna be our music meister? you do like van halen i hope,that could be a deal breaker!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you decide who is a meister and who is not, remember you named me food meister the took it away if I am not mistaken. To compete they must post a link for us to listen to it - people post + or - but in the end, you make up the decision. Top Max had a good one… Your call, but as chef, I need someone to be the music meister!!!!!

Classic closing songs

*Stand By Your Man -Blues Brothers*










You could patron selection night??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> maybe start with…"Give me 3 steps.." Lynard Skynard?
> 
> "You shook me all night long" AC/DC?
> 
> "Shot down in flames" AC/DC?
> 
> "Honky Tonk Woman" Rolling Stones?
> 
> That should get things started…
> 
> "Whole lot of Rosie." AC/DC…...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> yeah now your talkin bandit,maybe you wanna be our music meister? you do like van halen i hope,that could be a deal breaker!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz you had people tryout for joke meister and I say do the same for our music meister- the music like the joke must flow through the posts


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you decide who is a meister and who is not, remember you named me food meister the took it away if I am not mistaken. To compete they must post a link for us to listen to it - people post + or - but in the end, you make up the decision. Top Max had a good one… Your call, but as chef, I need someone to be the music meister!!!!!
> 
> Classic closing songs
> 
> *Stand By Your Man -Blues Brothers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could patron selection night??
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh my god those are hilarious,i love that movie,good for a honky tonk.but the real decision is corelz,im only kinda the superintendent here.just makin sure my buddies best interests are kept.im still tryin to pay off the debts from corona crazy,i got stuck with a lot of bills when the landlord pulled the lease.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> ,i love that movie,good for a honky tonk.but *the real decision is corelz,im only kinda the superintendent here.*just makin sure my buddies best interests are kept.im still tryin to pay off the debts from corona crazy,i got stuck with a lot of bills when the landlord pulled the lease.
> 
> - pottz


*I come to you as a guard…*












> * If DS stays around I can take a few nights off a week now. It ain t easy being the only show in town.
> 
> - corelz125*


 I am glad that I like DS but you will always be my Pottz….


----------



## corelz125

Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender


----------



## pottz

> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125


so the big question…..how much do i make,or better how much is it gonna cost me?


----------



## corelz125

Your working off your debt that I inherited when I took the place over


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125


Good choice on Pottz and now I have an excuse to cancel my services for Saturday. 


> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> so the big question…..how much do i make,or better how much is it gonna cost me?
> 
> - pottz


Dude you made me food meister and C125 names you- I gotta go focus on the SCOTUS decision- Come Monday they shall elect Biden. I hope that people here refrain from their good or bad comments on Trump or Biden…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Your working off your debt that I inherited when I took the place over
> 
> - corelz125


*I was trying to help with the vending machines!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Good choice on Pottz and now I have an excuse to cancel my services for Saturday.
> 
> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> so the big question…..how much do i make,or better how much is it gonna cost me?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude you made me food meister and C125 names you- I gotta go focus on the SCOTUS decision- Come Monday they shall elect Biden. I hope that people here refrain from their good or bad comments on Trump or Biden…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


remember corelz first comment when he started this thread….refrain from the political comments!


----------



## pottz

> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Good choice on Pottz and now I have an excuse to cancel my services for Saturday.
> 
> Your the general manager Pottz, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> so the big question…..how much do i make,or better how much is it gonna cost me?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude you made me food meister and C125 names you- I gotta go focus on the SCOTUS decision- Come Monday they shall elect Biden. I hope that people here refrain from their good or bad comments on Trump or Biden…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


remember corelz first comment when he started this thread….refrain from the political comments!


> Your working off your debt that I inherited when I took the place over
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i fully understand that.im hoping for some government assistance but you know how thats going,so i guess im an unpaid employee-lol. hey at least i got a job-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting in and catching up. Need an order of tonight's special, I ain't picky. And couple rounds of drinks, for everyone. Still got LBD's card and it still works. Or did when I raided Home Depot this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just getting in and catching up. Need an order of tonight s special, I ain t picky. And couple rounds of drinks, for everyone. Still got LBD s card and it still works. Or did when I raided Home Depot this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Welcome home- There has been a shakeup here- who is cooking? the private room? Was it raided? Pottz is in charge… and there may be some food if the machine is still there…


----------



## pottz

> Just getting in and catching up. Need an order of tonight s special, I ain t picky. And couple rounds of drinks, for everyone. Still got LBD s card and it still works. Or did when I raided Home Depot this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good gunny the duck has huge resources,just look at the tools the man has alone.ill run the card and buy everyone drinks,and hell dinner too-lmao!


----------



## pottz

> Just getting in and catching up. Need an order of tonight s special, I ain t picky. And couple rounds of drinks, for everyone. Still got LBD s card and it still works. Or did when I raided Home Depot this evening.
> 
> this is gonna be the lj's desitination spot for good times, food and drinks!!!im talking high quality.still honky tonk but with style.
> 
> try outs for music entertainment meister start tomorrow.all welcome.no damn rap crap or youll be banned for life!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Welcome home- There has been a shakeup here- who is cooking? the private room? Was it raided? Pottz is in charge… and there may be some food if the machine is still there…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey gunny wants tonights special not some vending machine pizza for gods sake,he's a vet i wouldn't feed that to the beagle.if your gonna cook here you gotta get on board my friend.now that im an unpaid manager there's gonna be some rules too follow.


----------



## corelz125

Anyone that can buy that many festools can keep us going


----------



## pottz

> Anyone that can buy that many festools can keep us going
> 
> - corelz125


i agree boss im here to make you money!


----------



## pottz

ok i hate too put a damper on the fun tonight but i need to tell this story.well boys today the virus knocked on my door,i got a call from a guy at the covid 19 task force here in socal informing me that one of my employees might be infected.his mother in law (78) went into the hospital yesterday with a broken arm and hip,so of course they test her and she's positive.so he asks if he's at work and i say yes he is.he says he should not be and should inform you of the situation.so i say ok ill check this out right away.so i confront my guy and tell him what i just heard,he says i have no idea,so he calls his wife to see if her mother or her have been tested.at first she doesn't answer then finally she comes on and tells him she was on the phone with the hospital telling her her mother tested positive.so of course we send him home and set up testing.hopefully it will come back negative.it's funny i find out before he does.it's good too know their on top of this.the part that pisses me off is his wifes brother found out he was positive last saturday and didn't tell them,even after he had come in contact.if his mother dies it will be blood on his hands.

yeah know what really irritates me is our gm told me too keep it quiet until we get test results on monday.well screw that i told them all what was happening so they could be careful until we know for sure.keep quiet *WTF! stupidity is everywhere.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone that can buy that many festools can keep us going
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i agree boss im here to make you money!
> 
> - pottz


vending machines…..


----------



## pottz

> Anyone that can buy that many festools can keep us going
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i agree boss im here to make you money!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> vending machines…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you should go to japan they love vending machines,you name it and you can buy it from a machine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

good night…


----------



## pottz

> good night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice.i love wolves,i collect the art of an artist called carol hieman greene,check her out.
www.greeneart.com 
i collect her limited addition works and original work.


----------



## bandit571

"Loaded like Freight train…...flying like an Aeroplane…..feeling like a Space Brain….one more time tonight….."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> good night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That sound is correct, not soundchopped ;-)) We heard them most nights when I was a kid.

Corona is going Crazy. Old folks home staff attended a 300 person wedding about a month ago. The staff has achieved a body count of 23. Is that murder?

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/covid-outbreaks-2-washington-nursing-homes-occurred-after-staff-attended-n1250945


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potz, sorry to hear that. I hope you and yours are well.

DW, I played the howling wolf for my dawg , he just looked at me. I try to get him to howl. It's not in him.

I can't make it past 9pm most nights.

Going back to the blum undermount slides again. aaargh.

There was a hole in one yesterday=free drink.

Taking the never sail out this pm, going to deploy some crab traps.

Where in NCC?

Be safe


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My wife was sick with something flu-like some days ago; I tried to stay away from her but no use, I got it too. So did my son. She just got back from getting her testing results. Positive! So we all got the Rona. She is over it already, says she cant smell anything. I was down for two days, with a weird heavy-hitting fever, and a headache. Feeling better now. Nose is running a little, but otherwise getting stronger. Normally, with the flu, you dont really want to eat so much, but with this I was just ravenous the entire time, but nothing really sounded "appetizing."

Now we quarantine for 10days.

All good.


----------



## pottz

> My wife was sick with something flu-like some days ago; I tried to stay away from her but no use, I got it too. So did my son. She just got back from getting her testing results. Positive! So we all got the Rona. She is over it already, says she cant smell anything. I was down for two days, with a weird heavy-hitting fever, and a headache. Feeling better now. Nose is running a little, but otherwise getting stronger. Normally, with the flu, you dont really want to eat so much, but with this I was just ravenous the entire time, but nothing really sounded "appetizing."
> 
> Now we quarantine for 10days.
> 
> All good.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


well at least it went quickly for guys i know some where it lasted several weeks,no fun.hey least you were able to eat,hadn't heard much about appetites but i know most lose there sense of smell.get well brian.


----------



## corelz125

My family had it back in April. Affected each one of us differently. My smell and taste still aren't back to normal. It seems that I here more people have it now than back in the spring.


----------



## pottz

yeah it's the worst it's been since the beginning,hospitals here are nearing full capacity yet people still arn't doing what they should.at least the vaccine is getting released,still a long ways too go.


----------



## corelz125

On the first day of their Honeymoon, the very naive blonde
virgin bride slipped into a sexy but sweet nightie and,
with great anticipation, crawled into bed, only to find that her
new Christian husband had settled down on the couch.

When she asked him why he was apparently not going to make love to her, he replied, "Because it's Lent."
Almost in tears, she remarked,
"Well, that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard!
To whom did you lend it, and for how long?"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ok i hate too put a damper on the fun tonight but i need to tell this story.well boys today the virus knocked on my door,i got a call from a guy at the covid 19 task force here in socal informing me that one of my employees might be infected.his mother in law (78) went into the hospital yesterday with a broken arm and hip,so of course they test her and she s positive.so he asks if he s at work and i say yes he is.he says he should not be and should inform you of the situation.so i say ok ill check this out right away.so i confront my guy and tell him what i just heard,he says i have no idea,so he calls his wife to see if her mother or her have been tested.at first she doesn t answer then finally she comes on and tells him she was on the phone with the hospital telling her her mother tested positive.so of course we send him home and set up testing.hopefully it will come back negative.it s funny i find out before he does.it s good too know their on top of this.the part that pisses me off is his wifes brother found out he was positive last saturday and didn t tell them,even after he had come in contact.if his mother dies it will be blood on his hands.
> 
> yeah know what really irritates me is our gm told me too keep it quiet until we get test results on monday.well screw that i told them all what was happening so they could be careful until we know for sure.keep quiet *WTF! stupidity is everywhere.*
> 
> - pottz


Sorry to hear that pottz. Hope they all have the benign version and not the long haul with symptoms and disabilities that last for months.

Same situation that happened to a neighbor that gave it to me.

Stupidity is universal for sure! ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz may I suggest that you add a "dog menu" 
*
PHX Beer Co. adds dog menu at Scottsdale lakefront location*
https://ktar.com/story/3743195/phx-beer-co-adds-dog-menu-at-scottsdale-lakefront-location/


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW a bar with a dog menu? That sounds like a great idea.

I got the freaking Blum undermounts to be very close to perfect. The left side (slides) had to be pushed back in order to the the draw fronts flush with the cab. I don't think that is how it should work, but I could not figure any other way. When I do the drawer fronts I know I will face more adjustments.

Wildwood , sorry to hear that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey they even have a food truck for dogs… but Pottz is running the place now…










*This is a food truck that will have tongues and tails wagging.*
https://abcnews.go.com/US/food-truck-tongues-tails-wagging-duck-neck-chicken/story?id=66116754

As for the drawer slides- those under mounts were coming in when I got out of the business. Best of luck setting drawers those guys can be tricky with all types of mounts. Computerized cutting and placement of the holes seem to work well. * DS what say you?*


----------



## DS

> I got the freaking Blum undermounts to be very close to perfect. The left side (slides) had to be pushed back in order to the the draw fronts flush with the cab. I don t think that is how it should work, but I could not figure any other way. When I do the drawer fronts I know I will face more adjustments.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Be sure your cabinet is square and also sitting on a level surface.
You could have square parts assembled with a twist if you aren't careful.

A drawer not sitting perfect on the guides is a symptom of a bigger problem.

I keep a small-ish (30"x60"x20") assembly table as level and as true as I possibly can get it and it helps tremendously to avoid such issues as you are seeing.

Square and true boxes make for a happy life. (And a happy wife)


----------



## bandit571

BBQ Pulled Pork on a large bun, Cheddar Bisquits, and cole slaw fer lunch, today…

Sliced a box lid..









yes, I said sliced…









So…I guess I had better find some hardware for this one…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife was sick with something flu-like some days ago; I tried to stay away from her but no use, I got it too. So did my son. She just got back from getting her testing results. Positive! So we all got the Rona. She is over it already, says she cant smell anything. I was down for two days, with a weird heavy-hitting fever, and a headache. Feeling better now. Nose is running a little, but otherwise getting stronger. Normally, with the flu, you dont really want to eat so much, but with this I was just ravenous the entire time, but nothing really sounded "appetizing."
> 
> Now we quarantine for 10days.
> 
> All good.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sorry you got it, but at least it is relatively benign like mine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> BBQ Pulled Pork on a large bun, Cheddar Bisquits, and cole slaw fer lunch, today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So…I guess I had better *find some hardware for this one*.....
> 
> - bandit571


+1 on lunch- I had Waffle House- best hash browns in town

Petey may have some slightly used hardware for sale soon?


----------



## pottz

sadly no eating at restaurants here inside or out,but that may change a judge has ruled that the state had no legal right to close down an entire industry without any scientific proof eating outdoors at a restaurants increases the pandemic.it's gonna be too late for many though that have already gone broke.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sadly no eating at restaurants here inside or out,but that may change a judge has ruled that the state had no legal right to close down an entire industry without any scientific proof eating outdoors at a restaurants increases the pandemic.it s gonna be too late for many though that have already gone broke.
> 
> - pottz


*Indoor dining in NYC to shut down again Monday amid COVID resurgence: Cuomo*
https://www.nydailynews.com/coronavirus/ny-covid-nyc-cuomo-indoor-dining-ban-20201211-dfylutx7qzhbva26kz4wytrqky-story.html

Yet in the East valley (PHX) open dining and patio with the numbers rising… Go figure- * Tonight there is a food wagon festiva*l- Outdoors tables spaced
https://www.nydailynews.com/coronavirus/ny-covid-nyc-cuomo-indoor-dining-ban-20201211-dfylutx7qzhbva26kz4wytrqky-story.html

Lots of good pictures…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Your the *general manager Pottz*, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125


Pottz-
Well, are going to ???? Patio, the private room, menu are you shutting down?


----------



## pottz

> Your the *general manager Pottz*, grill master, and part time bartender
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz-
> Well, are going to ???? Patio, the private room, menu are you shutting down?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


were fully open indoors and out no masks needed here.so i believe you were taking charge of tonights menu? you do remember i hope,were sold out again dw.hot pockets are gone and the food trucks got pissed and left due to parking fee's so your it buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I had this grill installed on the patio- for various guest chefs that you want to run the menu- tonight Fire Pit Honky Tonk Food-



























Since I haven't been paid for the pit we have no beverages so people will have to add their own.

Dire wolf gave me permission for a Dog food truck- on the north end…


----------



## pottz

pit looks good but as far as payment since you didn't get approval we'll have to see about reimbursement,were on a tight budget here.looks used i hope you didn't pay a lot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- since you took away the Dire wolf's Hot Pocket he now has a favorite treat










only at the food truck!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> pit looks good but as far as payment since you didn t get approval we ll have to see about reimbursement,were on a tight budget here.looks used i hope you didn t pay a lot.
> 
> - pottz


but we have videos that could change your mind on paying-and these are the mild ones…






Sad the dog wants a Hot Pocket or a Paw cookie from the food truck…


----------



## pottz

not gonna work dw i have a heart of ice thats why corelz made manager,

so we have no applicants for music meister yet ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas Decorations Are in Short Supply*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/stores-run-low-on-christmas-decorations-11607698318

*Pottz how are you going to light up the bar?*


----------



## pottz

> *Christmas Decorations Are in Short Supply*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/stores-run-low-on-christmas-decorations-11607698318
> 
> *Pottz how are you going to light up the bar?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope too,im understaffed, corelz has me doing many jobs with no pay so we'll see.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> not gonna work dw i have a heart of ice thats why corelz made manager,
> 
> so we have no applicants for *music meister* yet ?
> 
> - pottz


lets get started-






Are you preparing for a Santa this year?


----------



## pottz

> not gonna work dw i have a heart of ice thats why corelz made manager,
> 
> so we have no applicants for *music meister* yet ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> lets get started-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you preparing for a Santa this year?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i draw the line on costumes. maybe topo could pull it off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Christmas Decorations Are in Short Supply*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/stores-run-low-on-christmas-decorations-11607698318
> 
> *Pottz how are you going to light up the bar?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *i hope too,im understaffed, corelz has me doing many jobs with no pay so we ll see.*
> 
> - pottz


Do you ever think about how much he spends on the Dire wolf's paw cookies?

I'll donate the pit but you need other guest gill masters for coverage- I'm busy with the food trucks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> not gonna work dw i have a heart of ice thats why corelz made manager,
> 
> so we have no applicants for *music meister* yet ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> lets get started-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you preparing for a Santa this year?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i draw the line on costumes. *maybe topo could pull it off.*
> 
> - pottz


Big responsibility for there is a demand for general neutral Santa's










they claim 28% want a gender neutral santa…. What say you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> not gonna work dw i have a heart of ice thats why corelz made manager,
> 
> so we have no applicants for *music meister* yet ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> lets get started-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you preparing for a Santa this year?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i draw the line on costumes. *maybe topo could pull it off.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Big responsibility for there is a demand for general neutral Santa s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they claim 28% want a gender neutral santa…. What say you…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sorry im a traditionalist,it's santa and mrs claus period.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah well the bouncer already took care of that clown,he wont be back.


----------



## corelz125

No hipster santa clauses are allowed in here. The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker. Pottz not my fault you ran up all the bills at CC now i'm on the hook for them. All I hear is everybody get tested but to get tested you have to wait on a 3 hour line. Then if you do come back positive all they tell you is to quarantine. I rather spend the 3 hours in the shop than on line.


----------



## pottz

> No hipster santa clauses are allowed in here. The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker. Pottz not my fault you ran up all the bills at CC now i m on the hook for them. All I hear is everybody get tested but to get tested you have to wait on a 3 hour line. Then if you do come back positive all they tell you is to quarantine. I rather spend the 3 hours in the shop than on line.
> 
> - corelz125


i agree screw the testing if your not sick dont worry about it,and as you say if you test positive they just send you home and say quarantine for 10 days.


----------



## pottz

dang it's a quiet saturday night,restaurant is full but the bat regulars arn't here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dang it s a quiet saturday night,restaurant is full but the bat regulars arn t here.
> 
> - pottz


Was busy in shop. Got 4 drawers done for my cabinet, then applied sanding sealer to both the drawers and the bottoms. Took the top and started edge banding the sides with Formica. Have two sides in clamps now. Get the other two tomorrow in morning. Maybe even get top all done as well. Had to spend some time cleaning up my flush bit. Did a small Formica job recently and failed to clean the bit. OOPS. All good now, ready to go and depth set for tomorrows work.

Plan on getting one more coat of sanding sealer on then some poly. Guessing mid week before I can put it all together. Maybe get it into operation by end of week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have been diminished ;-(( Charley Pride passed away. 1934-2020 Lowering my flag to half-mast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No hipster santa clauses are allowed in here. *The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Pottz not my fault you ran up all the bills at CC now i m on the hook for them. All I hear is everybody get tested but to get tested you have to wait on a 3 hour line. Then if you do come back positive all they tell you is to quarantine. I rather spend the 3 hours in the shop than on line.
> 
> - corelz125


*The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Does this mean we can keep the animal food truck? Hot Pockets and dog biscuits will only be available to the pets. They had a screen for the dogs to watch- this was a hit…
*
Husky talking about his new bed*


----------



## pottz

> We have been diminished ;-(( Charley Pride passed away. 1934-2020 Lowering my flag to half-mast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah very sad he was one of the greats,hell of a voice.frickin covid scored again!


----------



## pottz

> No hipster santa clauses are allowed in here. *The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Pottz not my fault you ran up all the bills at CC now i m on the hook for them. All I hear is everybody get tested but to get tested you have to wait on a 3 hour line. Then if you do come back positive all they tell you is to quarantine. I rather spend the 3 hours in the shop than on line.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Does this mean we can keep the animal food truck? Hot Pockets and dog biscuits will only be available to the pets. They had a screen for the dogs to watch- this was a hit…
> *
> Husky talking about his new bed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im good with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you still need a music meister and a traditional Santa… and a guest chef for the pit, let me know if you need help.


----------



## pottz

for music maybe we just take requests from whatever anyone wants to share.
listen this one from faith hill not only sounds great but she's smokin hot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No hipster santa clauses are allowed in here. *The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Pottz not my fault you ran up all the bills at CC now i m on the hook for them. All I hear is everybody get tested but to get tested you have to wait on a 3 hour line. Then if you do come back positive all they tell you is to quarantine. I rather spend the 3 hours in the shop than on line.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *The dire wolf will take paw cookies, hot pockets, and whatever is in the smoker.* Does this mean we can keep the animal food truck? Hot Pockets and dog biscuits will only be available to the pets. They had a screen for the dogs to watch- this was a hit…
> *
> Husky talking about his new bed*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> im good with it.*
> 
> *- pottz*


----------



## pottz

well it's boring tonight so im going to watch a movie with swmbo,later dudes.dw lock up for me ok.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lock up I will and protect the integrity of this forum…*
But that Dire wolf can get …










Question wasn't that your favorite lounge couch?

Enjoy your rest my friend I'll keep you updated…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- after experiencing it- should you or others take the vaccine?










Question to others- all-we know that the virus is real you got it and survived- the vaccine is coming- will you take it? and if you want why or why not?


----------



## corelz125

A husky puppy with free time and not a lot of exercise means nothing but trouble.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A husky puppy with free time and not a lot of exercise means nothing but trouble.
> 
> - corelz125


Hey it was Pottz's couch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Covid's U.S. toll: Nearly 300,000 dead and a stalemate between fatalism and hope*
https://www.chron.com/news/article/Covid-s-U-S-toll-Nearly-300-000-dead-and-a-15796863.php

A night to give thanks- so far not yet for me… a Christmas song tonight…

"You're a Mean One, Mr Grinch" ~ Dr Seuss


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Covid s U.S. toll: Nearly 300,000 dead and a stalemate between fatalism and hope*
> https://www.chron.com/news/article/Covid-s-U-S-toll-Nearly-300-000-dead-and-a-15796863.php
> 
> A night to give thanks- so far not yet for me… a Christmas song tonight…
> 
> "You re a Mean One, Mr Grinch" ~ Dr Seuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The US is a world leader again ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- we may be the leader but the other countries have tried to stop the COVID -reduce it maybe but not stop it with their methods. Without a vaccine good luck- This is where I am thinking- Yes or No on the vaccine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*California's health order falling on many deaf ears* is this why Pottz left early… can anybody spot him?










https://apnews.com/article/business-california-coronavirus-pandemic-dccc64aadf2419d40ed1115aca8ca25a


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

falling on many deaf ears is the problem. Those retirement center workers in Eastern WA went to a wedding with 300. A month later 2 of them have death toll of 25. If they had a death toll of 2 drunk driving they would both be prosecuted. Why?

If the city here kills a few accommodating propane bombs they will get away with that just like Boeing management did killing 346 and PG&E killing over 100. Why is killing ok if you don't do it driving drunk or shooting?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A husky puppy with free time and not a lot of exercise means nothing but trouble.
> 
> - corelz125


That applies to human puppies too!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Two Wolves

A Cherokee legend

An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life. "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy.
"It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil - he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false-pride, superiority, and ego." He continued, "the other is good, he is - joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. The same fight is going on inside you, and every other person."

The boy thought about it some, then asked, "which one will win?"

The old man replied, "the one you feed."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Faith Hill +1!

No hipsters +1 but we could use some more Santas.

DW on the vax - yes when it's my turn (should be a long time)

Boys vs. girls today - cancelled. Our friends where heading to PA. Despite testing Neg. their son does not feel good about the visit. So my friends don't get to see their new grandson. Sucks.

Wildwood- I like that legend.

Be safe.


----------



## corelz125

It seems to be easy for people to feed the evil wolf these days


----------



## pottz

well i dont know if anyone saw the news this morning but the first vaccine is being loaded on fedex planes right now and will be in doctors hands tomorrow.when it's available to me i will definitely take it.

your payin for my couch dw,i left you in charge and thats what happens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *your payin for my couch dw*,i left you in charge and thats what happens.
> 
> - pottz


*I found these from a Melbourne AU brothel… should be better than what you had…*










Or


----------



## pottz

so there loaded with dna ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so there loaded with dna ?
> 
> - pottz


wear a mask .


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- those couches have been cleaned. Also, I found some art to go with them…*




























*Now you should be able to sell those "Timeshare bar stools"...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Last night Pottz left me in charge and it is Sunday afternoon and no menu posted?
Therefore: various selection, yummy BYOB*




























*may get some frozen pizza in later-and Oreos… and always have*










*Pottz this is the best I can do on short notice… quit messing around with that furniture and paintings and come help or takeover…*


----------



## corelz125

Had to go in to work on an off day to save these from going into a fire place. Aspen 4"×4" over 8' each had to cut them to get them home. Painted all the ends


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

According to Pfizer´s FDA submission, the vaccine is only "proven" to give "7 day immunity." So it looks as though those who will take it are going to have to take it every week for the rest of your life. That will be 52 doses per year, or 520 doses in ten years.

And then there is this:


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- those couches have been cleaned. Also, I found some art to go with them…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now you should be able to sell those "Timeshare bar stools"...*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the wolf fine,love elvis music but velvit elvis,uh no,and poodles oh hell no.ive already takin those down,if ya want there out by the dumpster.


----------



## pottz

> *
> Last night Pottz left me in charge and it is Sunday afternoon and no menu posted?
> Therefore: various selection, yummy BYOB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *may get some frozen pizza in later-and Oreos… and always have*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz this is the best I can do on short notice… quit messing around with that furniture and paintings and come help or takeover…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


been busy "woodworking" today,have ya heard of it,try it it's fun.

im doing pulled pork sandwiches with beer battered onion rings tonight,pork was slow smoking while worked.


----------



## pottz

> Had to go in to work on an off day to save these from going into a fire place. Aspen 4"×4" over 8 each had to cut them to get them home. Painted all the ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


aspen,what was that used for,not an everyday common wood?


----------



## pottz

> According to Pfizer´s FDA submission, the vaccine is only "proven" to give "7 day immunity." So it looks as though those who will take it are going to have to take it every week for the rest of your life. That will be 52 doses per year, or 520 doses in ten years.
> 
> And then there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


brian where do you get this info from,the vaccine is fully effective 7 days after the second shot,not that it lasts 7 days!and you will have partial protection 12 days after the first dose. if it only lasted seven days do you really think they would even bother?


----------



## corelz125

It was used for dunnage on trailers that came in. There's some more we have might have to take some more.


----------



## bandit571

Mutt & Jeff?









Not sure IF the handles would be needed…but…just in case…


















Waiting on a decent coat of varnish on just the outside…..cute little bugger…


----------



## corelz125

A blind man is unafraid to travel and experience new things around the world. Eventually, his travels take him to Texas. I When he gets to his hotel room, he feels the bed. "Wow, this bed is huge!"

"EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas!" says the bellhop cheerfully.

The man heads downstairs to the bar, settles into a huge barstool and orders a beer.

A mug is placed between his hands. "Wow, these drinks are enormous!"

The bartender disclaims: "EVERYTHING is big in Texas!"

After downing a few, the blind man asks where the bathroom is. "Second door to the right," says the bartender.

The blind man heads for the bathroom but accidentally enters the third door, which leads to the swimming pool, and the poor guy falls right in.

The few swimmers there were shocked when a man suddenly popped his head up from under the water flailing his arms and screaming, "Don't flush, DON'T FLUSH!!!!!"


----------



## pottz

just posted a new project if your interested.maybe ill make another hundred sets for the grill…....oh hell no!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> if it only lasted seven days do you really think they would even bother?
> 
> - pottz


YES, and before we go killing me for that answer consider that they have yet definitive proof it suddenly jumped from bats to humans. A virus capable of muting so quickly would have mutated the world over by now having been exposed to various vaccinations and antibodies it had encountered.

Then of course we have the Level 4 Bio Lab that they claim nothing came out of. Sure I am a believer, that they lie all the time. In fact if the lips of moving it is 99% chance lies are forthcoming…..

LOL


----------



## corelz125

I don't believe that this is natural it was definitely made in a lab and got out. If it was let out on purpose or by accident that's another story.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> brian where do you get this info from,the vaccine is fully effective 7 days after the second shot,not that it lasts 7 days!and you will have partial protection 12 days after the first dose. if it only lasted seven days do you really think they would even bother?
> 
> - pottz


The first part was sarcasm, Pottz! Do I really have to spell it out everytime with a (sarc)tag. And anyway, the point was, like the Flu vaccine that you have to get Every year, why would this Covid19 vaccine be any different? No vaccine gives lifelong immunity. The only way to get lifelong immunity is to contract the disease naturally.

The second part is straight from Director of the NIH; ie., not sarcasm.

And Sorry, Pottz, no vaccine is fully effective, ever. Especially the older you are. Even Gates, who has zero medical credentials has said that the Flu vaccines are commonly very ineffective with the elderly.

The following is NOT sarcasm. Friday, an MP in the Austrian Parliament did a covid PCR test during the parliamentary session on a glass of Coca-Cola and the cola tested positive for Covid19. Link below.


----------



## pottz

well i guess the most interesting thing about this virus is all the speculation and conspiracy theories out there about how it started,how it spread and how many are sick or dead.if youve had it i guess it's real? maybe, maybe not.if your dead from it you probably dont care anymore-lol.well if it really is a bunch of bs weve sure wasted many trillions of dollars and destroyed many lives and businesses.believe what you want,ill stick with actual facts.


----------



## pottz

> brian where do you get this info from,the vaccine is fully effective 7 days after the second shot,not that it lasts 7 days!and you will have partial protection 12 days after the first dose. if it only lasted seven days do you really think they would even bother?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> i see the link you show which i cant click on seems to from twitter,we all know anything on twitter is reliable.just ask the donald.
> Sorry, Pottz, no vaccine is fully effective, ever. Especially the older you are.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


you didn't answer the question?you sound like a politician-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Waiting on a decent coat of varnish on just the outside…..cute little bugger…
> 
> - bandit571


NICE!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well i guess the most interesting thing about this virus is all the speculation and conspiracy theories out there about how it started,how it spread and how many are sick or dead.if youve had it i guess it s real? maybe, maybe not.if your dead from it you probably dont care anymore-lol.well if it really is a bunch of bs weve sure wasted many trillions of dollars and destroyed many lives and businesses.believe what you want,ill stick with actual facts.
> 
> - pottz


I believe it is real. One could speculate on the reason why it is out, or was released if such was the case. What really bugs me is that if you have ever had NBC warfare training past the basic classes we had you know this stuff is NOT really a good option. Unlike a bullet you shoot at the enemy, this thing comes back looking for you. Bad stuff. We should not play with it. YET we have these labs all over the world dreaming this crap up, and say oh we are researching it. TRUE, for the DEFENSE Industry. Gee no conflict of interest there ya know.


----------



## pottz

> brian where do you get this info from,the vaccine is fully effective 7 days after the second shot,not that it lasts 7 days!and you will have partial protection 12 days after the first dose. if it only lasted seven days do you really think they would even bother?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The first part was sarcasm, Pottz! Do I really have to spell it out everytime with a (sarc)tag. And anyway, the point was, like the Flu vaccine that you have to get Every year, why would this Covid19 vaccine be any different? No vaccine gives lifelong immunity. The only way to get lifelong immunity is to contract the disease naturally.
> 
> The second part is straight from Director of the NIH; ie., not sarcasm.
> 
> And Sorry, Pottz, no vaccine is fully effective, ever. Especially the older you are. Even Gates, who has zero medical credentials has said that the Flu vaccines are commonly very ineffective with the elderly.
> 
> The following is NOT sarcasm. Friday, an MP in the Austrian Parliament did a covid PCR test during the parliamentary session on a glass of Coca-Cola and the cola tested positive for Covid19. Link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


cant you just answer my question.i never said any vaccine was totally effective,or lasted forever.i was questioning your statement that it only lasted 7 days,remember?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Then of course we have the Level 4 Bio Lab that they claim nothing came out of. Sure I am a believer, that they lie all the time. In fact if the lips of moving it is 99% chance lies are forthcoming…..
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


From an article in the NY POST. Would it be this biolab you are talking about???


----------



## pottz

well i guess you arn't gonna answer my question,so instead post more crap.i guess you and the donald use the same sources? c'mon man just admit you posted false info,or just disappear as i see youve signed off.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The first part was sarcasm, Pottz! Do I really have to spell it out everytime with a (sarc)tag.
> 
> cant you just answer my question.i never said any vaccine was totally effective,or lasted forever.i was questioning your statement that it only lasted 7 days,remember?
> 
> - pottz


I did answer your question. Right there.

The twitter link is an interview with the current Director of NIH, Francis Collins on the Rieger Report.

I couldnt possibly be a Politician, I am not dumb enough. Lol.

And you did say the vaccine was "fully effective" after 7 days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody wanna come over to the new- "Corona Crazy Internet Sports Cafe" - this is where we can share commentary and wager who will win.*


----------



## pottz

so your saying when you said the vaccine was only good for 7 days you were being sarcastic? when i said it was fully effective after 7 days thats correct,after 7 days they said it was fully effective,not meaning it is 100%.i guess i dont know when your using sarcasim,my fault buddy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yessir. No problem. We good.

You almost made me cry though, when you suggested I should disappear. See, Pottz, thats sarcasm.

Damn, DW, how did you do that so fast!!! Remarkable.


----------



## pottz

dw back off or your gonna be cleaning the toilets-lmao!


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha DW we keep the gambling part quiet around here. Or we might get raided.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I suggest you all go out tonight and look at the night sky for a spell, lots of meteors zooming around. Really!


----------



## pottz

ya got to ask yourself one question, do you feel lucky…..well do ya punk!!!(dirty harry 1971)


----------



## pottz

> I suggest you all go out tonight and look at the night sky for a spell, lots of meteors zooming around. Really!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not in L.A. way too much light pollution.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yessir. No problem. We good.
> 
> Damn, DW, how did you do that so fast!!! Remarkable.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I was just trying to help out… remember when a grandson helped out grandpa this time it is the other way around and I have more sawdust in me than him…

Also to take into consideration that Pottz works a 10 hour day…


----------



## pottz

how about we just keep whether were gonna get the vaccine or not to our selves,kinda like voting.none of your business.i think we'll all stay friends that way.(evil grin) ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hahaha DW we keep the gambling part quiet around here. Or we might get raided.
> 
> - corelz125


I can take of it - You lease my space here for "Corona Crazy Internet Cafe" as a separate entity that will pay you rent. Also we will be using cryptocurrency…


----------



## pottz

wrong dw we do not except crypto anything,it's real cash or find the door.and corona crazy was shut down,no real or internet,i own the rights to that thread and will litigate anyone that infringes on the thread or name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how about we just keep whether were gonna get the vaccine or not to our selves,kinda like voting.none of your business.i think we ll all stay friends that way.(evil grin) ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Yes to your thoughts on commenting on each other's posts yet if people want to share knowledge I am for it and need not attack that post. But rather have a discussion…

*"Share the love- share the knowledge"*

LumberJock Todd Clippinger


----------



## pottz

> how about we just keep whether were gonna get the vaccine or not to our selves,kinda like voting.none of your business.i think we ll all stay friends that way.(evil grin) ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes to your thoughts on commenting on each other s posts yet if people want to share knowledge I am for it and need not attack that post. But rather have a discussion…
> 
> *"Share the love- share the knowledge"*
> 
> LumberJock Todd Clippinger
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no idea who todd clippinger is but if he wants too post his thoughts he's more than welcome.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

KOMO news just mentioned this was posted on their Youtube channel. I will broadcast Jan 2. It should take your minds off the vaccine debate ;-)

Fight for the soul of Seattle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> wrong dw we do not except crypto anything,it s real cash or find the door.and corona crazy was shut down,no real or internet,i own the rights to that thread and will litigate anyone that infringes on the thread or name.
> 
> - pottz


Captain, so be it- but Corelz is paying off your debts and it won't be me to have to deal with…


----------



## pottz

> KOMO news just mentioned this was posted on their Youtube channel. I will broadcast Jan 2. It should take your minds off the vaccine debate ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah it's damn sad for a city so beautiful and full of rich art.food and culture,which is why so many flocked their,as i once considered.it's gonna be a long road to bring it back,and thats after the trash is hauled out,and im not talkin about what goes too the dump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how about we just keep whether were gonna get the vaccine or not to our selves,kinda like voting.none of your business.i think we ll all stay friends that way.(evil grin) ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes to your thoughts on commenting on each other s posts yet if people want to share knowledge I am for it and need not attack that post. But rather have a discussion…
> 
> *"Share the love- share the knowledge"*
> 
> LumberJock Todd Clippinger
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no idea who todd clippinger is but if he wants too post his thoughts he s more than welcome.
> 
> - pottz


DUDE he was or is a well known LumberJock circa the Woodworker

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/185466


----------



## pottz

> wrong dw we do not except crypto anything,it s real cash or find the door.and corona crazy was shut down,no real or internet,i own the rights to that thread and will litigate anyone that infringes on the thread or name.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Captain, so be it- but Corelz is paying off your debts and it won t be me to have to deal with…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the debt's are because we didn't have any means of income and all the free loaders lived for free.sadly the landlord had too evict us.were running a business this time thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
so we wouldn't be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it's pay too play.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> KOMO news just mentioned this was posted on their Youtube channel. I will broadcast Jan 2. It should take your minds off the vaccine debate ;-)
> 
> Fight for the soul of Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1*


----------



## pottz

im out jocks swmbo wants to watch a movie.ill be back tomorrow for more stimulating conversation,and dw-ha.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
> so we wouldn t be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it s pay too play.
> 
> - pottz


His home?? So he lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington D.C. ?? Cause that is what he put on the lending forms.

HMMM….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
> so we wouldn t be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it s pay too play.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His home?? So he lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington D.C. ?? Cause that is what he put on the lending forms.
> 
> HMMM….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That place goes to the highest bidder every 4 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
> so we wouldn t be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it s pay too play.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His home?? So he lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington D.C. ?? Cause that is what he put on the lending forms.
> 
> HMMM….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I want one!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I want one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This may be the reason our management is struggling- like finding a wife then study their breed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This may be the reason our management is struggling- like finding a wife then study their breed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Is that pottz?

Check out this cord. I had customers wanting me to make those for generator connections. I'm surprised a few linemen haven't bitten the dust due to idiots like this. ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

potz

been busy "woodworking" today,have ya heard of it,try it it's fun. (funny)

Wildwood , Speaking of the night sky- starting the 21st we can see the "Bethlehem star" an 800 year occurrence. Jupiter and Venus? will be aligned.

Topmax I could only watch a min or two of the Fight for the soul of Seattle. I just can't get my mind around what is happening there. Makes me think they need a" Rudy" to clean things up.

Bandit posting random projects, I think it is kind of funny this whole thread,

Today the first Carona VAX hits the streets.


----------



## corelz125

Doesn't look like the cord I use for my generator haha. Is it made from 12 awg wire also?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> KOMO news just mentioned this was posted on their Youtube channel. I will broadcast Jan 2. It should take your minds off the vaccine debate ;-)
> 
> Fight for the soul of Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That is insane. I didn't realize anyone actually defunded police. You hear rumors and see headlines about threatening to. Didn't believe someone was stupid enough to follow through.

I live in small town American. Crime is zero, homeless zero, and if your unemployed you just don't want a job.

We had an independent run for governor in Indiana. During the debate he kept saying he was going to cut taxes , cut taxes, cut taxes, on and on. And I really wanted to like him. But the only thing I could think of was what am I giving up when you cut everything? I like my padded lifestyle. I like having too many cops, nice roads, and schools.

I voted for the incumbent. While I don't like paying taxes, I like my protected life.


----------



## corelz125

That's one of the biggest lies going that they'll cut our taxes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I'm all for lower taxes. But you got to tell me what I'm giving up. X amount of dollars is needed to keep the state in working order. If cutting taxes affects that I'm out. Like I said, I like my protected life.


----------



## pottz

> thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
> so we wouldn t be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it s pay too play.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His home?? So he lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington D.C. ?? Cause that is what he put on the lending forms.
> 
> HMMM….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im sure it was just a typo?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .
> 
> I voted for the incumbent. *While I don't like paying taxes, I like my protected life.
> *
> 
> - CWWoodworking


*Benjamin Franklin once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."*

I don't know of anyone who likes paying taxes or anyone who can escape taxation… but it is how the governments are collecting and using the taxes… Regardless taxes and death are 2 things we gotta live with.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy working on cabinet


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*11 days to Christmas- *










*Will you make your deadline?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Busy working on cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*By chance is it a Hot Pocket serving cart?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wildwood , Speaking of the night sky- starting the 21st we can see the "Bethlehem star" an 800 year occurrence. Jupiter and Venus? will be aligned.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


This conjuction will be Saturn and Jupiter, on the 21st. Yes, last time was 800 years ago. But the Bethlehem Star is thought to have been a conjuction of Venus and Jupiter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Busy working on cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *By chance is it a Hot Pocket serving cart?*
> 
> Has alot of capacity. Drawers are 27×24 and 3 1/2 tall. Bottom drawer is 7 inches tall. Top is 28×29.
> 
> Ball bearing casters, the good ones that can be greased.
> 
> Rolls really well.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *11 days to Christmas- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will you make your deadline?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We are Orthodox, bit more time for us. Christmas is 7 January.


----------



## corelz125

Four guys were at deer camp. They had to bunk two to a room. No one wanted to room with Daryl because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.

The first guy slept with Daryl and comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess and his eyes all bloodshot. The other two said, "Man, what happened to you?" He said, "Daryl snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night."

The next night it was the second guy's turn. In the morning, Same thing happens again, his hair is standing up, eyes all bloodshot.

The other two said, "Man, what happened to you? You look awful!"

He said, "Man, that Daryl shakes the roof. I sat up and watched him all night."

The third night was Frank's turn. Frank was a big burly ex-football player; a man's man. The next morning he came to breakfast bright eyed and bushy-tailed. "Good morning," he said. The other two couldn't believe it!

He looked rested and wide awake. They asked, "Man, what happened?"

He said, "Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Daryl into bed, patted his butt and kissed him good night. Daryl sat up and watched me all night."


----------



## pottz

> Four guys were at deer camp. They had to bunk two to a room. No one wanted to room with Daryl because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.
> 
> The first guy slept with Daryl and comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess and his eyes all bloodshot. The other two said, "Man, what happened to you?" He said, "Daryl snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night."
> 
> The next night it was the second guy's turn. In the morning, Same thing happens again, his hair is standing up, eyes all bloodshot.
> 
> The other two said, "Man, what happened to you? You look awful!"
> 
> He said, "Man, that Daryl shakes the roof. I sat up and watched him all night."
> 
> The third night was Frank's turn. Frank was a big burly ex-football player; a man's man. The next morning he came to breakfast bright eyed and bushy-tailed. "Good morning," he said. The other two couldn't believe it!
> 
> He looked rested and wide awake. They asked, "Man, what happened?"
> 
> He said, "Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Daryl into bed, patted his butt and kissed him good night. Daryl sat up and watched me all night."
> 
> - corelz125


thats a good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*pottz

been busy "woodworking" today,have ya heard of it,try it it's fun. *

yes today the drawings are ready and we'll start but first I am sous viding *Prime *sirloin cap. tenderloin, and NY Strip



















recreated from a person's handcrafted sign from Christmas past


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There was a lumbermill in a State.
The workers there had a tendency to go on strike from time to time.
The Govenor would call out the National Guard to put the strike down.
The mill workers got smart and joined the National Guard.
No further need to go on strike.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- this is for you for working so hard, 10 hours a day…*










*Bon appetite! *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Change Order" * a blessing or a curse? in my case, the customer approved then wants a change… Christmas deadline, I'll make it… I am starting to like orthodox better…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thanks too corelz putting his home up as collateral
> so we wouldn t be on the cold streets of lumber jocks.now it s pay too play.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His home?? So he lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington D.C. ?? Cause that is what he put on the lending forms.
> 
> HMMM….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *That place goes to the highest bidder every 4 years.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*It is official… *










*What does it cost to become president of the United States?*

"The 2020 presidential election will be the most expensive in history. Spending in the race between President Donald Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden is expected to be nearly $11 billion - approaching double the cost of the 2016 race" 
https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/politics-and-government/what-does-it-cost-to-become-president-of-the-united-states-2145532/

*Here is a picture of 1 billion in $100's*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- this is for you for working so hard, 10 hours a day…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bon appetite! *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hold on dw we dont do frozen food dinners here,where's that fancy sous vide you were doing earlier,i hope that was what was being served tonight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hold on dw we dont do frozen food dinners here,where s that fancy sous vide you were doing earlier,i hope that was what was being served tonight?
> 
> - pottz


 7 pm here in the desert… I'll honestly post the meal as the night progresses - the only tv I watch is when I am in the kitchen- 7 pm Family Feud and make food


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hold on dw we dont do frozen food dinners here,where s that fancy sous vide you were doing earlier,i hope that was what was being served tonight?
> 
> - pottz


You missed it, was delicious.


----------



## corelz125

Some mouthful you had there Gunny


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- we have that and HotPockets… but tonight Pottz wanted a sous vide meal-- and here it is bag the meat cook it for 2 hours. - while it is cooking in the water bath- I can work in the shop or computertime.



















*yet others may prefer… let Pottz know what you guys want… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz I think they want the frozen meals.

*Hungry-Man Frozen Dinners | Eat Like a Man* give them what they want and I hope that you didn't get rid of that furniture-

*The place is closed and I caught these Mexican Grey wolves hanging around- no security…
*









*Your general manager- please advise*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz I think they want the frozen meals.
> 
> *Hungry-Man Frozen Dinners | Eat Like a Man* give them what they want and I hope that you didn t get rid of that furniture-
> 
> *The place is closed and I caught these Mexican Grey wolves hanging around- no security…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your general manager- please advise*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are the security, while I am eating.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 and Pottz wake up you guys are under siege… frozen food and Hot Pockets after 12… and Mexican grey wolves.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Amazon still provides dangerous illegal cords ;-(( AT LEAST THEY DO NOT CLAIM TO HAVE A ILLEGAL UL LABEL.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/36007+1st+Ave+S,+Roy,+WA+98580/Graham,+Washington+98338/@46.9897768,-122.5089924,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x54911775ee7510d1:0xa558bf13c81ad7f!2m2!1d-122.432745!2d46.929524!1m5!1m1!1s0x549102259a5597e3:0x6f2bed0bb591709e!2m2!1d-122.2942839!2d47.0528789!3e0



> That is insane. I didn't realize anyone actually defunded police. You hear rumors and see headlines about threatening to. Didn't believe someone was stupid enough to follow through.
> 
> I live in small town American. Crime is zero, homeless zero, and if your unemployed you just don't want a job.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


It is hard to believe we have people that stupid in government. Obviously they have never done anything worth while. They would have to have had a smidgen of common sense to accomplish it.

I saw a short note from a firearms instructor today. He said 80% of his class was women over 50 because of the defund the police campaign. When I started shooting sports off the farm style, there were very few women involved. Today a woman is the president of the club, she has convince lowlife to leave here alone but didn't have to fire a shot. There is a woman's group that focuses on self defense training. They will train guys too on a space available basis.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Top Max I "love" your commentary my favorite part of the night- These people pay taxes for protection from the society and more $$$ for personal protection and God forbid the cost of $$$ should you shoot one of them…










*I call this my Top Max + extra*


----------



## bandit571

Internet is wonky, slow…youtube is hard to access..let alone watch anything….

Hash browns with peppers and onions, diced up 1/2pound of Bacon….1 pound of diced Mushrooms…stick of butter, 8 eggs…..Garlic and oregano…..fry until all are happy, happy…..spoon a big helping into a bowl, big handful of shredded cheese….Supper!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Internet is wonky, slow…youtube is hard to access..let alone watch anything….
> 
> Hash browns with peppers and onions, diced up 1/2pound of Bacon….1 pound of diced Mushrooms…stick of butter, 8 eggs…..Garlic and oregano…..fry until all are happy, happy…..spoon a big helping into a bowl, big handful of shredded cheese….Supper!
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Internet is wonky, slow…youtube is hard to access..let alone watch anything….
> 
> Hash browns with peppers and onions, diced up 1/2pound of Bacon….1 pound of diced Mushrooms…stick of butter, 8 eggs…..Garlic and oregano…..fry until all are happy, happy…..spoon a big helping into a bowl, big handful of shredded cheese….Supper!
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Got the Blum undermount slides in and working. Drawer fronts today? Will also add the shelf at the bottom.


----------



## corelz125

Those are friends of the dire wolf. He told them about the hot pockets and paw cookies. Better not keep that group waiting long DW.


----------



## pottz

> WBN- we have that and HotPockets… but tonight Pottz wanted a sous vide meal-- and here it is bag the meat cook it for 2 hours. - while it is cooking in the water bath- I can work in the shop or computertime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yet others may prefer… let Pottz know what you guys want… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if theve come to the grill we dont serve frozen food.they can go fight with the wolves for that frozen crap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got the Blum undermount slides in and working. Drawer fronts today? Will also add the shelf at the bottom.
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> Got the Blum undermount slides in and working. Drawer fronts today? Will also add the shelf at the bottom.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful top


----------



## pottz

had to duck out early last night and make phone calls to my guys informing them one of my warehouse guys tested positive for the virus so he's out and we had to send another home to get tested that worked with him.our company has had no cases until the last few weeks and now were getting hit.it's real bad here in socal right now i saw on the news this morning los angeles has 0 icu space left.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, Petey, thats pretty bada$$. Vury nize.



> Got the Blum undermount slides in and working. Drawer fronts today? Will also add the shelf at the bottom.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood & WBBN thanks. That top is an awesome piece of curly cherry framed in curly maple. All solid wood. I was told wood movement would crack it . That top was made at least 25 years ago. I made two coffee tables with similar tops. Biscuit and glue holding it together. No probs so far.

Potz I do hope all is well.

My renter told me just after, he checked out, and I checked the rental out, that he has had symptoms for a week. Could have told me that before I went into the house. He is a good guy but that was not smart.

I'm sanding today and I hate sanding. I will go back out in the shop in a few.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- take care buddy- no one can replace you- but we can at least try and help…



> Those are friends of the dire wolf. He told them about the hot pockets and paw cookies. Better not keep that group waiting long DW.
> 
> - corelz125


*
they cleaned out the pantry… here is how one of them felt this morning-*





*+1 Petey on the project*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max for you-

Mossyrock, WA










The town that doesn't believe in COVID:*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9052895/Inside-small-Washington-town-defying-lockdown-despite-state-orders.html


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max for you-
> 
> Mossyrock, WA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town that doesn t believe in COVID:*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9052895/Inside-small-Washington-town-defying-lockdown-despite-state-orders.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


weve got that same mentality here in L.A. people that dont believe it's a problem.i guess it's not until it is.stay safe boys.


----------



## corelz125

Very nice table petey guys on my job are getting it they sent 5 guys to get tested today


----------



## pottz

> Very nice table petey guys on my job are getting it they sent 5 guys to get tested today
> 
> - corelz125


yeah where your at is about as bad as it is here,and it ain't gonna slow down for awhile.we got christmas and new years to get through and thats gonna cause another big surge.


----------



## pottz

> Got the Blum undermount slides in and working. Drawer fronts today? Will also add the shelf at the bottom.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn petey i blew right past this this this morning.that is beautiful man.cant wait to see that posted when it's finished.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *damn petey i blew right past this this this morning*
> - pottz


Running to check on what these guys did last night?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit any suggestions for dinner- WBN sorry Pottz said no frozen dinners…

As of right now Mining camp buffet…


----------



## pottz

> Bandit any suggestions for dinner- WBN sorry Pottz said no frozen dinners…
> 
> As of right now Mining camp buffet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that will pass,better than your frozen dinners and hot pockets.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sarc/tag ON:

We are at the first Cabinet meeting for Joe Biden´s new Presidency.

Everyone is sitting around, looking kind of glum and bored, as they are waiting for Joe´s intravenous amphetimine drip to kick in. But they know there has been some fentanyl added to the mix, so they are ancipating Joe actually appearing to be alive today.

Suddenly Joe jumps up out of his Presidential chair with crazy black eyes blaring.

"Ok, everybody. Thank you for attending. Now! How are we going to heal this Nation?"

No one answers at first. No one feels they have any good ideas, which, of course, is true.

Then one of the female Cabinet members says sheepishly, "We could expand the Tranny Story-Telling Time for Children across the Country? that might help….."

"Mehh," Joe responds, "thats a good idea, I mean, C´mon, we will do that. But people, c´mon, we need something really Healing here!"

"Uhhmm, Sir? How about we commision a movie about George Washington and his patriotic role in the beginning of our Country. We can cast Whoopi Goldberg as Martha Washington. That ought to unite some folks. And George´s sons can all be Latinos, and all his slaves can be Chinese people?"

"Movie! about Who? George who?" Joe asks. "No. No. No. C´mon people - something really really Uniting….. and Healing!"

"We could, Sir, make peace with the Russians? Sign some free-trade deals. Promote it as Global Healing…....."

"What! Are you crazy! Thats not ever gonna happen. Anyone else have an idea?"

"Well, Mr. President, we could try to paint China as our evil enemy; and say we are going to bring jobs back to America?"

"No, John, we cannot do that. My Son is in exile in China, as you know. And anyway, the jobs are perfectly fine over there in China."

Joe yanks the needle out of his wrist and raises his voice, "C´mon People! What am I paying you for!????"

"I know, Mr. President! We can manufacture a crisis in order to start a War!"

Everybody cheers.

"Perfect," exclaims Joe. "Who we gonna go warring on?"

"Oh, I dont know….......How about Iran? Or North Korea…....... Or Uzbekistan…......Or even Turkey…........."

"Right! Great idea Bill. I knew it was a good thing to rehire you as AG. Oh, this is going to be very healing, indeed. So, we War the crap out of all of them. Now, let´s get it done People!"


----------



## corelz125

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.

In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'

And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
Not very many people know this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As of right now Mining camp buffet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that will pass,better than your frozen dinners and hot pockets.
> 
> - pottz


*
Are you going to have a guest chef this Saturday? *

The place is a mess- You're the general manager you may be busy for awhile…





















> Those are friends of the dire wolf. He told them about the hot pockets and paw cookies. Better not keep that group waiting long DW.
> 
> - corelz125


An old saying- this place has gone to the dogs…










*Pottz true for our pets but as for general manager's…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this.
> 
> - corelz125


*
Captain C125*- I protest this "joke" due to you admonishing me on Hip hop Santa's… Regardless, the web is full of Santa filth or slams I ask that other think about Christmas today…

Here is the new 2020 Christmas-


----------



## pottz

> When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
> 
> When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
> Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
> 
> Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
> When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.
> 
> In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
> He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
> 
> Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
> The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
> 
> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this.
> 
> - corelz125


thats hilarious man.


----------



## pottz

> As of right now Mining camp buffet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> that will pass,better than your frozen dinners and hot pockets.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Are you going to have a guest chef this Saturday? *
> 
> The place is a mess- You re the general manager you may be busy for awhile…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are friends of the dire wolf. He told them about the hot pockets and paw cookies. Better not keep that group waiting long DW.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> An old saying- this place has gone to the dogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz true for our pets but as for general manager s…
> *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


that mess was last night after i left you in charge so get it cleaned up.as for guest chef im thinking bandit,he's had some pretty good meals lately,if he's up too it.

when the first beagle left us i said the same thing,luckily my wife knew better.


----------



## pottz

> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> Captain C125*- I protest this "joke" due to you admonishing me on Hip hop Santa s… Regardless, the web is full of Santa filth or slams I ask that other think about Christmas today…
> 
> Here is the new 2020 Christmas-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey corelz bar and grill is a private company and the owner can say what he wants,those "customers" offended can find another bar.so the tree in the bar will have an angel on top.peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125-*

*Adorable Wolves Engage*





*
MY FIRST KISS… with a WOLF!*









*
You need a show for the Christmas party on Saturday*

*Have Pottz and your Dire wolf try this…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that mess was last night after i left you in charge so get it cleaned up.as for *guest chef im thinking bandit,*he s had some pretty good meals lately,if he s up too it.
> 
> - pottz


*
I second Bandit. The place will be clean and I can't wait for your menu…*

Remember no frozen meals and hot pockets except for the 4 legged customers…

Paw Cookies are a favorite… But Never!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey corelz bar and grill is a private company and the owner can say what he wants,those "customers" offended can find another bar.so *the tree in the bar will have an angel on top.*peace.
> 
> - pottz


*Copy:*


----------



## corelz125

DW that looks like my dog almost the same size to. That's a female though. Cool video. Except with him if I go on the floor with him he thinks it's time to fight now that I'm down on his level.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit any suggestions for dinner- WBN sorry Pottz said no frozen dinners…
> 
> As of right now Mining camp buffet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Might need something to wash that down with. What's tonight's special?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW that looks like my dog almost the same size to. That s a female though. Cool video. Except with him if I go on the floor with him he thinks it s time to fight now that I m down on his level.
> 
> - corelz125


I am learning so much about the breed! Personal question did he ever bite you? Seriously there is nothing better than well-trained animals…










*Pottina just brought her pal…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit any suggestions for dinner- WBN sorry Pottz said no frozen dinners…
> 
> As of right now Mining camp buffet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Might need something to wash that down with. What s tonight s special?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


IMO Pottz has the COVID- I thought that he was in charge of beverages…

Tonight:


----------



## bandit571

I would much prefer…..if not…then maybe a Blonde?








Ice cold, and lots of them…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Email went into failure last night. I thought it was LJ alerts. May have been both ;-( Email sems to be back but no way to tact the missing mail theft ;-(( physical or digital ;-)


> .our company has had no cases until the last few weeks and now were getting hit.it s real bad here in socal right now i saw on the news this morning los angeles has 0 icu space left.
> - pottz


Sorry to hear you are on high alert pottz. Sounds like triage time in LA. I hated that when I was a volunteer fireman. Just trained, never had to decide who to try to save and who to let die ;-(
*+2 Petey* on the project



> +1 Top Max I "love" your commentary my favorite part of the night- These people pay taxes for protection from the society and more $$$ for personal protection and God forbid the cost of $$$ should you shoot one of them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I call this my Top Max + extra*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Too bad our mayor and city council hate my comments trying to save this neighborhood from their accommodation of the propane bomb. Ontario Technical Standards and Safety Authority identified tank to tank transfer is the most dangerous operation in propane use. Static sparks that cannot be seen or felt can ignite propane. Static ignition of gasoline fumes is very rare. The perpetrator, fire chief and city combined with the violations and prevailing winds have guaranteed any accident next door will be fatal. Maybe give 1% chance for survival. Disgusting I am an out spoken advocate for fire, propane and seismic safety in a city of 85,000.



> *Top Max for you-
> 
> Mossyrock, WA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town that doesn t believe in COVID:*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9052895/Inside-small-Washington-town-defying-lockdown-despite-state-orders.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


They are paying $9,000 a day to be open now in fines. People are donating to the *fine funds. * 
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/popular-chehalis-restaurant-opens-indoor-dining-despite-governors-restrictions/2CAR2FY44FA6JGZXL2LUD5W3CQ/
One of our sheriff nephews was in there and photographed with the owner. Someone bought him an apple pie. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
> 
> When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
> Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
> 
> Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
> When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.
> 
> In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
> He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
> 
> Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
> The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
> 
> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this.
> 
> - corelz125


;-))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Otherwise, bye-bye*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I would much prefer…..if not…then maybe a Blonde?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cold, and lots of them…
> 
> - bandit571


*
+1 Pottz may have the COVID but what I see I like…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gotta love the digital dilemma: a few lost emails are starting to show up ;-)) I BCC myself a lot to see it is gets off the server. A few years ago I got a BCC a month or so after I sent it !


----------



## Peteybadboy

C125 that is a good one!

Can we give TopMax the Propane Defence Medal of Honor? I don't know anyone more deserving.

Potz I am whishing you and yours well.

Tonight we make a run to the toy store for toys-for-tots.

Stay safe guys.


----------



## corelz125

2 new cases on my job this week. I'm sure if they sent more to get tested there would be more cases but only send people who were in direct contact. DW he never bit me or anyone in my family he shows his teeth and growls at my son because he annoys the dog buy wouldn't bite him. If a stranger comes and gets to close he starts to growl at most people. They're a breed like no other.


----------



## corelz125

Delete


----------



## corelz125

Bob kind of like sending messages from my phone says I sent a message but doesn't show up. Then 2 hours later it shows up blank.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We are at the first Cabinet meeting for Joe Biden´s new Presidency.
> 
> Everyone is sitting around, looking kind of glum and bored, as they are waiting for Joe´s intravenous amphetimine drip to kick in. But they know there has been some fentanyl added to the mix, so they are ancipating Joe actually appearing to be alive today.
> 
> Suddenly Joe jumps up out of his Presidential chair with crazy black eyes blaring.
> 
> "Ok, everybody. Thank you for attending. Now! How are we going to heal this Nation?"
> 
> No one answers at first. No one feels they have any good ideas, which, of course, is true.
> 
> Then one of the female Cabinet members says sheepishly, "We could expand the Tranny Story-Telling Time for Children across the Country? that might help….."
> 
> "Mehh," Joe responds, "thats a good idea, I mean, C´mon, we will do that. But people, c´mon, we need something really Healing here!"
> 
> "Uhhmm, Sir? How about we commision a movie about George Washington and his patriotic role in the beginning of our Country. We can cast Whoopi Goldberg as Martha Washington. That ought to unite some folks. And George´s sons can all be Latinos, and all his slaves can be Chinese people?"
> 
> "Movie! about Who? George who?" Joe asks. "No. No. No. C´mon people - something really really Uniting….. and Healing!"
> 
> "We could, Sir, make peace with the Russians? Sign some free-trade deals. Promote it as Global Healing…....."
> 
> "What! Are you crazy! Thats not ever gonna happen. Anyone else have an idea?"
> 
> "Well, Mr. President, we could try to paint China as our evil enemy; and say we are going to bring jobs back to America?"
> 
> "No, John, we cannot do that. My Son is in exile in China, as you know. And anyway, the jobs are perfectly fine over there in China."
> 
> Joe yanks the needle out of his wrist and raises his voice, "C´mon People! What am I paying you for!????"
> 
> "I know, Mr. President! We can manufacture a crisis in order to start a War!"
> 
> Everybody cheers.
> 
> "Perfect," exclaims Joe. "Who we gonna go warring on?"
> 
> "Oh, I dont know….......How about Iran? Or North Korea…....... Or Uzbekistan…......Or even Turkey…........."
> 
> "Right! Great idea Bill. I knew it was a good thing to rehire you as AG. Oh, this is going to be very healing, indeed. So, we War the crap out of all of them. Now, let´s get it done People!"
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


This would be much funnier if it wasn't our impending reality.


----------



## pottz

still here guys no covid for me "yet",my one guy will be out probably until after new years the other still waiting to get tested.it's really gaining steam in so cal too many stupid people.i saw on the news this morning actor kirk cameron organized a caroling event where about 500 people showed up,none wearing masks or socially distancing.that should produce a good number of new cases.blows my mind.good news looks like the moderna vaccine should be approved by the end of the week.stay safe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL CHOCOLATE COVERED ANYTHING DAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz I think I will need your approval for this one…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Virtual happy hour: Nearly half of remote workers admit to drinking during the workday*
https://www.studyfinds.org/virtual-happy-hour-remote-workers-drink-during-workday/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Too late! I ate her already.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz I think I will need your approval for this one…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*EASY DW WE DONT WANT THE CRICKET CHIRPING AGAIN *!


----------



## pottz

> *Virtual happy hour: Nearly half of remote workers admit to drinking during the workday*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/virtual-happy-hour-remote-workers-drink-during-workday/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i know some of the ones ive talked to in the afternoon sounded pretty happy.


----------



## corelz125

Have you heard about the guys who drove their pickup truck into a lumberyard? One of them walked in the office and said, "We need some four-by-twos."

"You mean two-by-fours, don't you?" the clerk said. "Let me go check," replied the man, and he went back to the truck. "Yeah, I meant two-by-fours," he said, returning a few moments later.

"Alright. How long do you need them?" The customer paused for a minute to think and then finally said, "I'd better go check." After awhile he returned to the office and said, "A long time. We're building a house."


----------



## corelz125

Well today they brought in an outside covid testing company. Said anyone who wants to get tested can go no charge. Could of did the rapid test, the lab test, or both. They said out of 45 guys everyone was negative.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Copy Pottz. I haven't seen the Bandits menu will he be serving? Some Huskies think that they are going to be put on a diet.


----------



## pottz

> Have you heard about the guys who drove their pickup truck into a lumberyard? One of them walked in the office and said, "We need some four-by-twos."
> 
> "You mean two-by-fours, don't you?" the clerk said. "Let me go check," replied the man, and he went back to the truck. "Yeah, I meant two-by-fours," he said, returning a few moments later.
> 
> "Alright. How long do you need them?" The customer paused for a minute to think and then finally said, "I'd better go check." After awhile he returned to the office and said, "A long time. We're building a house."
> 
> - corelz125


cmon bud that ones older than me,you just lowered yourself.you aint going dry are you?


----------



## pottz

> Copy Pottz. I haven t seen the Bandits menu will he be serving? Some Huskies think that they are going to be put on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe we put too much pressure on him,he's been silent.

tonight were serving hickory smoked prime rib,garlic mashers and grilled aspargus paird with silver oak cab.45.00. allmost sold out we have two seatings left boys.and that comes with 2 paw cookies,patio only of course.


----------



## bandit571

Was out & about, today….buying Groceries….thought about picking up some meatballs to make Meatball subs with…got vetoed….I did pick some "Everything Bread", some Provolone Cheese, some Pepper jack cheese…and..









Another bottle of "Creamer" for me Tea….as someone seems to have drunk the last bottle…..

Made a run to Hobby Lobby, as well….









These little boxes need hardware..


----------



## pottz

> Was out & about, today….buying Groceries….thought about picking up some meatballs to make Meatball subs with…got vetoed….I did pick some "Everything Bread", some Provolone Cheese, some Pepper jack cheese…and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bottle of "Creamer" for me Tea….as someone seems to have drunk the last bottle…..
> 
> Made a run to Hobby Lobby, as well….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little boxes need hardware..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


looks good bandit,so you gonna be the guest chef for saturday night? heu ida jumped all over those meatball subs.i think you could give us a good meal this weekend .that would need to be paired with a beverage of course wine,beer or cocktail.


----------



## corelz125

You know every once in awhile you get a rerun instead of a new episode.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You know every once in awhile you get a rerun instead of a new episode.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## bandit571

Was a bad accident down by the river. 5 people riding in an old pick-up truck…2 in the cab, 3 in the back….when they drove down the hilly road towards the river road,,,,brakes went out. Truck careened off the roadway and landed in the river….two in the cab were able to exit out the open windows of the cab, and swim to shore…

The 3 in the back drowned….they were unable to open the tailgate to get out…truck also did NOT have a topper for the bed of the truck….


----------



## corelz125

Lending a comforting paw DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lending a comforting paw DW
> 
> - corelz125


 
I am enjoying the Husky stuff
*
*10 Things You Didn't Know About the Siberian Husky*
*
*





*
Ps I have met and been with 2 different Husky/Wolf animals- carefully… Honestly after an introduction, he ate pepperoni from a pizza in my hand… I cut lumber without a Saw Stop…

Let sleeping dogs lie…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Captain C.* 8 days to Christmas- positive Christmas jokes but don't add chocolate- per Pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*8 days to Christmas…

Here Comes Santa Claus - Gene Autry*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

SURPISE!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can we give TopMax the Propane Defence Medal of Honor? I don t know anyone more deserving.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I would rather forgo fame and glory. June 1999, 3 boys were killed in a pipeline explosion. Those deaths inspired the state to add pipeline safety to the agenda. 10 years later the Seattle Times published an article telling how much pipeline safety had been improved in this state.

Amber inspired Amber Alerts but she had to die to get the honor.

The hell police go through under criminal attack inspired Blue alerts.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Seeing the dentist at 9am today. Amid covid I wonder how many people are not seeing Doctors?


----------



## pottz

> Seeing the dentist at 9am today. Amid covid I wonder how many people are not seeing Doctors?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


 a lot my dentist said if he hadn't got some government relief money he'd be out of business.many are out of work with no medical benifits.and a lot of older people are afraid to go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How the Economy Is Actually Doing, in 9 Charts*










https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/12/17/business/economy/economic-indicator-charts-measures.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I just got this gift for our secret Santa party Saturday…*










*Pottz we are going to have the secret Santa party correct?*


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have a bucket of odd screws for the secret Santa party.

Dentist visit was real quick, I was the first appointment 45 min including round trip drive.

After listing to Megan Kelly and Cheryl Attkinson discuss the state of the media (and confirming my thoughts) I can't even take a look at NYT anymore. (I don't want to piss anyone off, this is my research)

Here we can dine outside, partial opening of bars, hair cutters etc all are doing ok. I have a friend that waits tables part time. Here tips are larger by far.

We cancelled the couples invitational (golf) because we don't want people flying in from all over the place possibly infecting others. That is a bummer.

I shot 79 yesterday - good score for me.

Potz I think my dentist is struggling a bit too, I think its more about getting the hygienist (s) to work. His lobby had patients . I walked out on my first appointment 9am by 11:30 I was still waiting for someone to clean my teeth. I got through to them.


----------



## pottz

> *I just got this gift for our secret Santa party Saturday…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz we are going to have the secret Santa party correct?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sure why not,just keep it under 1000 bucks !


----------



## corelz125

A woman hired a contractor to repaint the interior of her house. The woman walked the man through the second floor of her home and told him what colors she wanted for each room. As they walked through the first room, the woman said, "I think I would like this room in a cream color."

The contractor wrote on his clipboard, walked to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!" He then closed the window and continued following the woman to the next room. The woman looked confused, but proceeded with her tour. "In this room, I was thinking of an off blue." Again, the contractor wrote this down, went to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!"

This baffled the woman, but she was hesitant to say anything. In the next room, the woman said she would like it painted in a light rose color. And once more, the contractor opened the window and yelled, "Green side up!"

Struck with curiosity, the woman mustered up the nerve to ask, "Why do you keep yelling 'Green side up' out of my window each time I tell you what color I'd like a room?"

The contractor replied, "Because I have a crew of blondes laying turf across the street."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A woman hired a contractor to repaint the interior of her house. The woman walked the man through the second floor of her home and told him what colors she wanted for each room. As they walked through the first room, the woman said, "I think I would like this room in a cream color."
> 
> The contractor wrote on his clipboard, walked to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!" He then closed the window and continued following the woman to the next room. The woman looked confused, but proceeded with her tour. "In this room, I was thinking of an off blue." Again, the contractor wrote this down, went to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!"
> 
> This baffled the woman, but she was hesitant to say anything. In the next room, the woman said she would like it painted in a light rose color. And once more, the contractor opened the window and yelled, "Green side up!"
> 
> Struck with curiosity, the woman mustered up the nerve to ask, "Why do you keep yelling 'Green side up' out of my window each time I tell you what color I'd like a room?"
> 
> The contractor replied, "Because I have a crew of blondes laying turf across the street."
> 
> - corelz125


;-)))


----------



## pottz

> A woman hired a contractor to repaint the interior of her house. The woman walked the man through the second floor of her home and told him what colors she wanted for each room. As they walked through the first room, the woman said, "I think I would like this room in a cream color."
> 
> The contractor wrote on his clipboard, walked to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!" He then closed the window and continued following the woman to the next room. The woman looked confused, but proceeded with her tour. "In this room, I was thinking of an off blue." Again, the contractor wrote this down, went to the window, opened it and yelled out, "Green side up!"
> 
> This baffled the woman, but she was hesitant to say anything. In the next room, the woman said she would like it painted in a light rose color. And once more, the contractor opened the window and yelled, "Green side up!"
> 
> Struck with curiosity, the woman mustered up the nerve to ask, "Why do you keep yelling 'Green side up' out of my window each time I tell you what color I'd like a room?"
> 
> The contractor replied, "Because I have a crew of blondes laying turf across the street."
> 
> - corelz125


thats better ;-)


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


same with the beagle,you dont want your face washed dont get friendly with her.you dont want her on the back of your neck dont sit down-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125 and Pottz- This should be our judge when I am in a cookoff…

Left My Husky Alone With Steak And Waffles! He Can't Believe it!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

7 days until to Christmas*















It was a time when a boy could wish for and receive a "gun" for Christmas


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New England Journal of Medicine Calls To Eliminate Gender on Birth Certificates*










https://www.infowars.com/posts/new-england-journal-of-medicine-calls-to-eliminate-gender-on-birth-certificates/


----------



## pottz

> *New England Journal of Medicine Calls To Eliminate Gender on Birth Certificates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/new-england-journal-of-medicine-calls-to-eliminate-gender-on-birth-certificates/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah makes total sense no point in letting the child know what gender they are,but i think they would eventually figure it out.


----------



## pottz

tonights special halibut soft tacos served with cilantro rice and black beans,served in the restaurant or at the bar.chef recommends pairing with our famous cadillac margarita.half price during happy hour.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz no one is at your grill - most of us are off-site










How to Make TACOS For Dogs | DIY Dog Treats 118
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> tonights special halibut soft tacos served with cilantro rice and black beans,served in the restaurant or at the bar.chef recommends pairing with our famous cadillac margarita.half price during happy hour.
> 
> - pottz


I can't do seafood, allergic. Can I get a steak or some chicken. I ain't fussy..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the cabinet in place and was able to dry fit the Drill Press and install the two 1/2 threaded rods to mount it to the top. Not bad but took some time. Now both the quills are at the same height. Used the WEN to make some handles out of 1/8 cold rolled steel. Had to drill 8 holes and countersink. Be a few days before those are done being painted. As will the drawer fronts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> tonights special halibut soft tacos served with cilantro rice and black beans,served in the restaurant or at the bar.chef recommends pairing with our famous cadillac margarita.half price during happy hour.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can t do seafood, allergic. Can I get a steak or some chicken. I ain t fussy..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yes but Pottz has restrictions on the patio otherwise…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drawers are nice. Working on organizing them. Top drawer will be all my 1/4×20 nuts, bolts, handles and nutzerts. Used these bins to get an idea of how many bins I might get out of the drawer. Will be making individual boxes, 49 in all. That way I can pull the bin out and take to project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*THOUGHT FOR THE DAY!*

*"As to the type of exercise, I advise the gun. While this gives [only] moderate exercise to the body, it gives boldness, enterprise, and independence to the mind. Games played with the ball, and others of that nature, are too violent for the body and stamp no character on the mind. Let your gun, therefore, be the constant companion to your walks."-*

*Thomas Jefferson in a letter to his nephew*


----------



## bandit571

been a bit busy today….










Now I get to sit and wait on Varnish to dry..
.









Might go and update the blog…
.








maybe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A good day in the shop- got the approval on my prototypes*



















*Now to finishing…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *A good day in the shop- got the approval on my prototypes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now to finishing…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx WBN


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shall we test the Dire wolf to see if there is a beagle mixed in?*

*"Telling My Dog He's Adopted. He's Shocked! Plus DNA Test Results!"*


----------



## corelz125

Just heard CA numbers are sky rocketing. They are higher than NY now.


----------



## pottz

> Just heard CA numbers are sky rocketing. They are higher than NY now.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's real bad here,yet many just dont seem to care and act careless.it's gonna be a rough time after the holidays are over.


----------



## pottz

> tonights special halibut soft tacos served with cilantro rice and black beans,served in the restaurant or at the bar.chef recommends pairing with our famous cadillac margarita.half price during happy hour.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can t do seafood, allergic. Can I get a steak or some chicken. I ain t fussy..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Yes but Pottz has restrictions on the patio otherwise…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i just cleaned out the freezer, all that crap food is in the dumpster dw !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i just cleaned out the freezer, all that crap food is in the dumpster dw !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i just cleaned out the freezer, all that crap food is in the dumpster dw !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thank you, he's my mentor.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz tell your friend for 2020 Santa eats pizza…*









*
and who wants to eat alone…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*High School Shop Class*

As you may have noticed on our new projects page, a high school shop class has finished and posted their project as many do every year. I am beyond thrilled to see these students here.

I have a favor to ask all of you.

Please take a moment to browse through the step stool projects and leave a comment encouraging them. Not a lot of schools still offer a shop class.

-LumberJocks.com Community Manager

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312500

Come on fella's let us get out the comments and Pottz will you invite any of the new kids to post over here?


----------



## pottz

> *High School Shop Class*
> 
> As you may have noticed on our new projects page, a high school shop class has finished and posted their project as many do every year. I am beyond thrilled to see these students here.
> 
> I have a favor to ask all of you.
> 
> Please take a moment to browse through the step stool projects and leave a comment encouraging them. Not a lot of schools still offer a shop class.
> 
> -LumberJocks.com Community Manager
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312500
> 
> Come on fella s let us get out the comments and Pottz will you invite any of the new kids to post over here?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont think getting the kids on this thread would be a good idea dw,we want them to be encouraged about woodworking not afraid they might become like us someday-lol.


----------



## corelz125

It was a few days before Christmas.
The trip went reasonably well, and he was ready to go back home.
The airport on the other end had turned a tacky red and green, and loudspeakers blared annoying elevator renditions of cherished Christmas carols.

Being someone who took Christmas very seriously, and being slightly tired, he was not in a particularly good mood. (Almost a scrooge) Going to check in his luggage (which, for some reason, had become one suitcase with entirely new clothes), he saw hanging mistletoe.

Not real mistletoe, but very cheap plastic with red paint on some of the rounder parts and green paint on some of the flatter and pointer parts, that could be taken for mistletoe only in a very Picasso sort of way.

With a considerable degree of irritation and nowhere else to vent it, he said to the attendant, "Even if we were married, I would not want to kiss you under such a ghastly mockery of mistletoe."

"Sir, look more closely at where the mistletoe is."
"Ok, I see that it's above the luggage scale which is the place you'd have to step forward for a kiss."

"That's not why it's there."
"Ok, I give up. Why is it there?"
"It's there so you can kiss your luggage good-bye."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The "show" needs direction on the topic to be… otherwise "rub a dub dub 3 men in a tub"


----------



## corelz125

It's a variety show anything is possible.


----------



## corelz125

Here's another topic. How do you guys feel about pocket hole projects? When you build something using pocket hole screws do you feel like that piece you cheated? Or feel it's same quality if you used m&t's?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s another topic. How do you guys feel about pocket hole projects? When you build something using pocket hole screws do you feel like that piece you cheated? Or feel it s same quality if you used m&t s?
> 
> - corelz125


No thanks ;-))


----------



## pottz

> It s a variety show anything is possible.
> 
> - corelz125


ditto the purpose corelz laid out from day one was to have no topic so the administration could never say "this thread has gotten off topic".so the topic is no topic!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!! Gotta get one for my wife, ya know field research and all.


----------



## pottz

> Here s another topic. How do you guys feel about pocket hole projects? When you build something using pocket hole screws do you feel like that piece you cheated? Or feel it s same quality if you used m&t s?
> 
> - corelz125


same as m&t,not even close.hey were freinds or id have a problem with you right now!!!!lol. i only use pocket screws for for cabinet construction,as in face frames where you dont see them.i dont use the word pocket screws and fine furniture in the same sentence.im sure many here will argue with me and then we can compare project posts.


----------



## pottz

> Here s another topic. How do you guys feel about pocket hole projects? When you build something using pocket hole screws do you feel like that piece you cheated? Or feel it s same quality if you used m&t s?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> No thanks ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*SMART MAN !*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s another topic. How do you guys feel about pocket hole projects? When you build something using pocket hole screws do you feel like that piece you cheated? Or feel it s same quality if you used m&t s?
> 
> - corelz125


Pocket holes +1


















*
Pocket holes only for an ancillary joint
*


----------



## pottz

on tonights special menu we have a 32oz. porter house steak grilled over mesquite wood served with steak fries and sauteed mushrooms in a red wine reduction,paired with a nice cab.this one is for gunny on the house for his service for our country.im doing this because corelz is paying for it-HA!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> NICE!! Gotta get one for my wife, ya know field research and all.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> on tonights special menu we have a 32oz. porter house steak grilled over mesquite wood served with steak fries and sauteed mushrooms in a red wine reduction,paired with a nice cab.this one is for gunny on the house for his service for our country.im doing this because corelz is paying for it-HA!!!
> 
> - pottz


Thank you.


----------



## pottz

tomorrow night we have carolers on the patio with hot toddies free for all. we still dont have a guest chef,apparently bandit is not interested since no reply so far ? anyone interested in providing a menu ? and no dw were not doing hot pockets or frozen dinners! bouncers will be on duty!


----------



## pottz

> on tonights special menu we have a 32oz. porter house steak grilled over mesquite wood served with steak fries and sauteed mushrooms in a red wine reduction,paired with a nice cab.this one is for gunny on the house for his service for our country.im doing this because corelz is paying for it-HA!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you are more than welcome my friend.as a matter of fact if you have any buddies that have served they are more than welcome to join you,this includes open bar. im sure corelz wont turn away military that have served our country (evil grin)


----------



## corelz125

I just have them put all the food under festools on the ducks credit card and he keeps paying the bill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> on tonights special menu we have a 32oz. porter house steak grilled over mesquite wood served with steak fries and sauteed mushrooms in a red wine reduction,paired with a nice cab.this one is for gunny on the house for his service for our country.im doing this because corelz is paying for it-HA!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> I just have them put all the food under festools on the ducks credit card and he keeps paying the bill.
> 
> - corelz125


hey sorry boss for being too generous with your money,or so i thought-lol.hey it doesn't matter that credit card of the ducks was the one he stole from dw's wallet about a year ago.youd think rob would have canceled it by now?


----------



## pottz

> on tonights special menu we have a 32oz. porter house steak grilled over mesquite wood served with steak fries and sauteed mushrooms in a red wine reduction,paired with a nice cab.this one is for gunny on the house for his service for our country.im doing this because corelz is paying for it-HA!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i dont like threats from animals.i BITE HARD,just ask the beagle.hell she didn't need that tail anyway!


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is felling under the weather….however..there was a recipe from a tavern in the beginning of "The Northwest Passage (1940)

Tankard of Hot Water
large scoop of Brown Sugar
Large scoop of Butter…

Mix into a large tankard of Rum….151 would work quite well….serves 2….drink until all gone (under the table?)


----------



## pottz

> Bandit is felling under the weather….however..there was a recipe from a tavern in the beginning of "The Northwest Passage (1940)
> 
> Tankard of Hot Water
> large scoop of Brown Sugar
> Large scoop of Butter…
> 
> Mix into a large tankard of Rum….151 would work quite well….serves 2….drink until all gone (under the table?)
> 
> - bandit571


ha ha sounds good, sorry too hear your not up to speed.i hope it's not,you know what? stay safe and get some rest,hopefully it's just a little cold.


----------



## pottz

tonights christmas song,please share yours.





merry christmas from paradise boys,covid free!


----------



## pottz

well looks like a slow night so im shuttin the bar down early tonight.good night jocks,im doin an early breakfast tomorrow for those interested,just tryin it out,bisquits and gravy or eggs benedict served with fresh mimosas,bon appetit!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe an Irish Breakfast…..or a London Fry Up?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, I almost always have a few random, mismatching screws in the pockets of my workpants that dont have holes in them.


----------



## corelz125

Leaving the screws in your pockets soon enough you get a few holes in your pockets then you end up with a shoe full of loose change.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I saw the stools and did not know why there where so many. I will go back and comment.

Pocket holes have their place (to me) I made shop cabinets and used pocket holes to build quick boxes.

Tonight is the annual ginger bread house decorating contest, we email pictures to one of the 4 couples grand children to see who wins. (yes we compete for everything) then we watch Christmas Vacation. It's a big night!

A niece has Covid, she has other health issues. We can use your thoughts for Kristy.

Cold here 50 degrees. BRRRRR


----------



## corelz125

Petey tell her if she has any difficult breathing at all call an ambulance. Don't try to push through it better to be safe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- good job on supporting the young woodworkers-

+1 on celebrating Christmas activities with your family

Prayers for your niece and others who have been stricken with COVID


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *well looks like a slow night so im shuttin the bar down early tonight*.good night jocks,im doin an early breakfast tomorrow for those interested,just tryin it out,bisquits and gravy or eggs benedict served with fresh mimosas,bon appetit!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*
When a bar has a slow night could it be the food servers?* you didn't say.










*and for breakfast…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i dont like threats from animals.i BITE HARD,just ask the beagle.hell she didn t need that tail anyway!
> 
> - pottz












*with a little help…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is why people won't be getting Hot Pockets tonight from Santa…*


----------



## pottz

> *well looks like a slow night so im shuttin the bar down early tonight*.good night jocks,im doin an early breakfast tomorrow for those interested,just tryin it out,bisquits and gravy or eggs benedict served with fresh mimosas,bon appetit!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> When a bar has a slow night could it be the food servers?* you didn t say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and for breakfast…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we have the best servers anywhere.and why is there a food truck out front,they didn't pay the fees so im callin a tow truck.


----------



## pottz

> DW I saw the stools and did not know why there where so many. I will go back and comment.
> 
> Pocket holes have their place (to me) I made shop cabinets and used pocket holes to build quick boxes.
> 
> Tonight is the annual ginger bread house decorating contest, we email pictures to one of the 4 couples grand children to see who wins. (yes we compete for everything) then we watch Christmas Vacation. It s a big night!
> 
> A niece has Covid, she has other health issues. We can use your thoughts for Kristy.
> 
> Cold here 50 degrees. BRRRRR
> 
> - Peteybadboy


my thought's are with here petey,hopefully she can get through it at home,here the icu's are at 100% capacity,not good.


----------



## pottz

for tonight with no guest chef ive got the smokers goin,loaded with brisket,started late last night.wagyu beef,only the best at corelz grill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pop-up dining night- over at the church lot across the street from Pottz's This is where the BLM people had sanctuary… they are gone and they are asking for a small donation as compared to what Pottz wanted to park.



















*We will have a Santa to have your picture taken with your pet… these guys guy came early…*


----------



## pottz

so it begins !!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

My exterior illumination Back of the house part 1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Front of the house part 1 (you can't see the lasers, they light of the royal palms with different color lights


----------



## Peteybadboy

Front of the house right side.

I added a blow up Santa today, left of the door entry.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Back walk.

That is all for this years exterior Illumination. Unless I pick up more!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey you bring the spirit of Christmas to the Show tonight. +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- due to the high rate of COVID in the LA area- Santa and the food trucks canceled…

I'm going with a pop-up party in the desert-










*with Topas…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> for tonight with no guest chef ive got the smokers goin,loaded with brisket,started late last night.wagyu beef,only the best at corelz grill.
> 
> - pottz


Gold Wagyu Brisket (12 -15 LBS)
Brand: Huntspoint
3.9 out of 5 stars 4 ratings | 8 answered questions
Price: $245.95 ($245.95 / Count) + $64.99 shipping


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- due to the high rate of COVID in the LA area- Santa and the food trucks canceled…
> 
> I m going with a pop-up party in the desert-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with Topas…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats good because those food trucks didn't have any permits and that santa was an illegal alien!


----------



## corelz125

Me and the dire wolf will take 2 orders of that brisket


----------



## pottz

comin out of the smoker right now boss,i made one whole extra just for the dire wolf.










and here we have brisket ready to serve.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


good let em circle as soon as they park on our lot the tow truck is coming! hey why dont you come in for some delicious brisket with slow cooked bbq beans and roasted corn on the cob.plus it's two for one beers or wine with the meal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey why dont you come in for some delicious brisket with slow cooked bbq beans and roasted corn on the cob.plus it s two for one beers or wine with the meal.
> 
> - pottz


*
Sounds good I'll be over soon with my guests…*










May I suggest a joke from C125 to add to your last Saturday before Christmas- but it has to be spectacular to accent your BBQ.

*And maybe Top Max will come and get his secret Santa gift…*


----------



## pottz

i just looked at the stats,corelz bar and grill is way above cc posts at the same time but the views are real low?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just looked at the stats,corelz bar and grill is way above cc posts at the same time but the views are real low?
> 
> - pottz


OMG you are sounding like my doctor reviewing my blood work… :>)

IMO it would not matter for we are dealing with COVID and Christmas and people are preparing for Christmas.
May I suggest more of a supportive approach to one another… Hot topics will arise…










Today we have computer tracking to watch our Santa gifts being delivered…


----------



## pottz

> i just looked at the stats,corelz bar and grill is way above cc posts at the same time but the views are real low?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG you are sounding like my doctor reviewing my blood work… :>)
> 
> IMO it would not matter for we are dealing with COVID and Christmas and people are preparing for Christmas.
> May I suggest more of a supportive approach to one another… Hot topics will arise…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we have computer tracking to watch our Santa gifts being delivered…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn dw get your panties out of a wad i just made an observation ok.if you like watching fake santa reports hey go for it man.this whole thread is about a virtual bar and grill so chill out man.this all about fun so we dont have to deal with reality all day.now go into the vitual bar and get a stiff virtual drink,cheers and merry christams.*BAH HUM BUG!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just looked at the stats,corelz bar and grill is way above cc posts at the same time but the views are real low?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG you are sounding like my doctor reviewing my blood work… :>)
> 
> IMO it would not matter for we are dealing with COVID and Christmas and people are preparing for Christmas.
> May I suggest more of a supportive approach to one another… Hot topics will arise…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we have computer tracking to watch our Santa gifts being delivered…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn dw get your panties out of a wad i just made an observation ok.if you like watching fake santa reports hey go for it man.this whole thread is about a virtual bar and grill so chill out man.this all about fun so we dont have to deal with reality all day.now go into the vitual bar and get a stiff virtual drink,cheers and merry christams.*BAH HUM BUG!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- *No bah Hum….* for I am giving thanks to God for allowing me at 72 in AZ to be able to exchange gifts with my 94 yr old Mom in FL via Santas sleigh or the Internet. I give thanks daily, and many times I give thanks for something that is hard to accomplish yet rewarding. Thanks for your friendship…

On the 6th day of Christmas-










*Oh well, they weren't Duck's a posting…*


----------



## pottz

of course dw,you are my friend and may i say god bless your mom and you and yours buddy.just dont piss me offf-LOL!!! peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- thanks for your post and pictures +1

Being pragmatic in days past the electrical lights cost $$$- Wow with all those lights- LED's does that help?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> of course dw,you are my friend and may i say god bless your mom and you and yours buddy.just dont piss me offf-LOL!!! peace.
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz- when we get pissed off with one another that is an expression of us "being the guys"

Speaking of guys- where is that Christmas joke from Corelz- the Christmas Joke for your party?*










*Dude this is the society that we are in…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

O Holy Night - Carols from King's


----------



## pottz

> of course dw,you are my friend and may i say god bless your mom and you and yours buddy.just dont piss me offf-LOL!!! peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Pottz- when we get pissed off with one another that is an expression of us "being the guys"
> 
> Speaking of guys- where is that Christmas joke from Corelz- the Christmas Joke for your party?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude this is the society that we are in…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


seems the owner is absenteed again,he and the dire wolf came and raided the brisket and havn't been seen since.i dont know how much longer i can manage,cook and do what i do for free.


----------



## pottz

> O Holy Night - Carols from King s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that is a beautiful rendition dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz let us work together to give them "something" to comment about… May I suggest focusing on COVID 2020 Christmas stories… Tomorrow- 5 days to go… Also, may I suggest that you give Petey a shout out for his lighting up our 6th day of Christmas…

*Here is a joke for Top Max- maybe he can explain…*

*A sadist hydrocarbon introduces himself at a BDSM convention…
"hi, i'm propane"*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz let us work together to give them "something" to comment about… May I suggest focusing on COVID 2020 Christmas stories… Tomorrow- 5 days to go… Also, may I suggest that you give Petey a shout out for his lighting up our 6th day of Christmas…
> 
> *Here is a joke for Top Max- maybe he can explain…*
> 
> *A sadist hydrocarbon introduces himself at a BDSM convention…
> "hi, i m propane"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nothing says merry christmas better than propane !


----------



## bandit571

hmm…









made from 1×6 pine…









get busy..









just 6 pieces….









Add some stain…a red nose, and a red bow….


















Maybe change the "antlers" into Beagle "ears"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Unclaimed secret Santa anybody want it?










Brian, who got the bucket of nuts and bolts?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe change the "antlers" into Beagle "ears"?
> 
> - bandit571


*+1 do it *


----------



## pottz

> Unclaimed secret Santa anybody want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, who got the bucket of nuts and bolts?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im on natural gas…...and no jokes please,i know what you guys wanna say,grow up !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The tank was for Top Max- ask Brian who gets the nuts and bolts? *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WW1 Christmas Truce: Silent Night - 
*





*Think about the history of the troops- yesterday and today- *


----------



## pottz

tonights live entertainment in the bar lounge.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The tank was for Top Max- ask Brian who gets the nuts and bolts? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* Too bad that tank isn't big enough. It will only blow up a house, the city is going for the neighborhood.

*Petey* House looks good. How about an Easter rerun? ;-)

*Bandit* Beagle ears should do well on those hybrids.


----------



## pottz

where you been all night topo,ive had to deal with dw all alone.hey he's yours now,adios-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN - Gunney not part of the Christmas party? Pottz made a smoked brisket no one has commented on his smoker or would you rather have the food trucks? Let Pottz know… Maybe he should have a smoked meat tailgate party!
Superbowl Pottz…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> where you been all night topo,ive had to deal with dw all alone.hey he s yours now,adios-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Not so fast you are going to have a Super Bowl smoker grill party!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN - Gunney not part of the Christmas party? Pottz made a smoked brisket no one has commented on his smoker or would you rather have the food trucks? Let Pottz know… Maybe he should have a smoked meat tailgate party!
> Superbowl Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll take an order of brisket, and whatever house special we have tonight.

Was out in shop with my son this evening.


----------



## pottz

> where you been all night topo,ive had to deal with dw all alone.hey he s yours now,adios-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not so fast you are going to have a Super Bowl smoker grill party!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course,if you want to attend better hurry were almost booked.party of the year.


----------



## pottz

> WBN - Gunney not part of the Christmas party? Pottz made a smoked brisket no one has commented on his smoker or would you rather have the food trucks? Let Pottz know… Maybe he should have a smoked meat tailgate party!
> Superbowl Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I ll take an order of brisket, and whatever house special we have tonight.
> 
> Was out in shop with my son this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny glad you made it,of course i saved you some brisket buddy.had to fight off the dire wolf,meat makes him crazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I still haven't been served…*


----------



## pottz

> *I still haven t been served…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but the grill and bar are shutting down for the night.our new chief of security rambo will make sure you get too your car safely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> where you been all night topo,ive had to deal with dw all alone.hey he s yours now,adios-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I wuz busy today. Cleaning house, kids came by, working on my propane documentation and wind analyzing spreadsheet. The city atty said they carefully follow the codes. I will refute that statement with photographs. WA state court rules say it is an ethical violation for lawyers to lie to anyone. I found out torture is a felony. Too bad there is no rule of law in WA State. 
Last summer I got a jury summons. It was the most disgusting, offense thing I have read in years "Jury service is a fundamental right, privilege and duty of living in a society governed by the rule of law. Courts and jury service are an essential function. We hope that you will find your jury service rewarding. By order of this Court, you are summoned to appear for a period of jury service not to exceed one trial."

If there is rule of law, why do attorneys tell me I need serious injury, property loss or fatality to get the fire, propane, and structural codes enforced?

"Courts and jury service are an essential function." Why do we pay them to do nothing for an honest taxpayer and why do they do their best to expand criminal activities?

"We hope that you will find your jury service rewarding." I would love to convict some of the [email protected][email protected]*/$ if the judge would not turn them loose to continue before I got home from the trial.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I still haven t been served…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry dw but the grill and bar are shutting down for the night.our new chief of security rambo will make sure you get too your car safely.
> 
> - pottz


*and I'll back with a health inspector*


----------



## corelz125

The grill might shut down but the bar doesn't. Petey went Clark Griswold on the house. Front,back, sides lights everywhere. Nice job. I don't put lights outside because nobody wants to help put them away and usually when it's time to put them away it's 20 degrees outside.


----------



## pottz

yeah i gave up on lights years ago,if i had grandkids i might but the older you get the more you need to stay off ladders.


----------



## pottz

> *I still haven t been served…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> sorry dw but the grill and bar are shutting down for the night.our new chief of security rambo will make sure you get too your car safely.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *and I ll back with a health inspector*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not worried dw we have had an a rating since day one.besides where do you think he got that nice lexus he drives. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Well guys I was going to serve breakfast and I had planned for 2 food trucks for a pop-up breakfast…*



















*and what do you know- he was up and watching…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 days to Christmas..*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- If I capture an opponent's piece do I have to drink it? Looks something like Pottz does over at the grill…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- If I capture an opponent s piece do I have to drink it? Looks something like Pottz does over at the grill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure, would seem to me that if you capture a piece your opponent should have to drink it. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- you military guys always seem to know about stuff like this…

*Beer checkers* how the game is played…
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_checkers

*California edition-*


----------



## pottz

> *Well guys I was going to serve breakfast and I had planned for 2 food trucks for a pop-up breakfast…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and what do you know- he was up and watching…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont make me get rambo,he's extra mean this time of year.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A man was so upset that his parents voted for Joe hair sniffer Biden, he told them how upset he was, then left the cemetery.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A man was so upset that his parents voted for Joe hair sniffer Biden, he told them how upset he was, then left the cemetery.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


keep it up and your gonna be dining at the retirement home with her. ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
"I'm offended by political jokes, too often they get elected." *-Henny Youngman


----------



## corelz125

+1 on that one DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- if you think that filling the parking lot with Christmas trees will stop food trucks… we'll see


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- if you think that filling the parking lot with Christmas trees will stop food trucks… we ll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont need trees rambo and a tow truck will keep the lot clear.so who's the chef tonight im off.


----------



## bandit571

just had a large bowl of Beef Pho…...


----------



## pottz

> just had a large bowl of Beef Pho…...
> 
> - bandit571


sounds good on a winter day.hey dw make us some pho ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pho- not on short notice but I can get you a Pho food truck…










*Also, we will be decorating the bar Christmas tree- Guys send in your ornaments only 5 days to go…

Pottz who removed the convection oven that I cooked those frozen meals in?*

*That Dire wolf made a mess of the place last night- Tonight Paw cookies that should keep him calm.

My ornament-*









*
Sorry the tree topper can only be chosen by C125 or Pottz*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My convection oven is gone no frozen dinners tonight. Tonight we are going back to our primal roots… Stone cooking*










*This meal is only for those who bring a tree ornament*


----------



## pottz

> Pho- not on short notice but I can get you a Pho food truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, we will be decorating the bar Christmas tree- Guys send in your ornaments only 5 days to go…
> 
> Pottz who removed the convection oven that I cooked those frozen meals in?*
> 
> *That Dire wolf made a mess of the place last night- Tonight Paw cookies that should keep him calm.
> 
> My ornament-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sorry the tree topper can only be chosen by C125 or Pottz*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we cook real fresh food here at corelz anything that doesn't achieve that has been removed.that stuff was left by the previous owner who went broke because they served frozen food! get it!


----------



## pottz

> *My convection oven is gone no frozen dinners tonight. Tonight we are going back to our primal roots… Stone cooking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This meal is only for those who bring a tree ornament*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


finally you get it!!!!


----------



## corelz125

A blonde walks into a pharmacy and asks the assistant for some bottom deodorant. The pharmacist, a little bemused, explains to the woman that they don't sell bottom deodorant, and never have.

Unfazed, the blonde assures the pharmacist that she has been buying the stuff from this store on a regular basis, and would like some more.

"I'm sorry," says the pharmacist, "we don't have any."

"But I always get it here," says the blonde.

"Do you have the container it comes in?"

"Yes!" said the blonde, "I will go get it.

"She returns with the container and hands it to the pharmacist who looks at it and says to her, "This is just a normal stick of underarm deodorant."

The annoyed blonde snatches the container back and reads out loud from the container, "To apply, push up bottom


----------



## corelz125

The 76-year-old woman walked down the hallway of Clearview Addictions Clinic, searching for the right department. She passed signs for the "Heroin Addiction Department (HAD)," the "Smoking Addiction Department (SAD)" and the "Bingo Addiction Department (BAD)." Then she spotted the department she was looking for: "Facebook Addiction Department (FAD)."

"Don't worry. It'll be all right."

"I just don't understand it. I thought my update was LOL-worthy, but none of my friends even clicked the 'like' button."

"How long has it been?"

"Almost five minutes. That's like five months in the real world."

The 76-year-old woman waited until her name was called, then followed the receptionist into the office of Alfred Zulu, Facebook Addiction Counselor.

"Please have a seat, Edna," he said with a warm smile. "And tell me how it all started."

"Well, it's all my grandson's fault. He sent me an invitation to join Facebook. I had never heard of Facebook before, but I thought it was something for me, because I usually have my face in a book."

"How soon were you hooked?"

"Faster than you can say 'create a profile.' I found myself on Facebook at least eight times each day - and more times at night. Sometimes I'd wake up in the middle of the night to check it, just in case there was an update from one of my new friends in India . My husband didn't like that. He said that friendship is a precious thing and should never be outsourced."

"What do you like most about Facebook?"

"It makes me feel like I have a life. In the real world, I have only five or six friends, but on Facebook, I have 674. I'm even friends with Juan Carlos Montoya."

"Who's he?"

"I don't know, but he's got 4,000 friends, so he must be famous."

"Facebook has helped you make some connections, I see."

"Oh yes. I've even connected with some of the gals from high school - I still call them 'gals.' I hadn't heard from some of them in ages, so it was exciting to look at their profiles and figure out who's retired, who's still working, and who's had some work done. I love browsing their photos and reading their updates. I know where they've been on vacation, which movies they've watched, and whether they hang their toilet paper over or under. I've also been playing a game with some of them."

"Let me guess. Farmville?"

"No, Mafia Wars. I'm a Hitman. No one messes with Edna."

"Wouldn't you rather meet some of your friends in person?"
"No, not really. It's so much easier on Facebook. We don't need to gussy ourselves up. We don't need to take baths or wear perfume or use mouthwash. That's the best thing about Facebook - you can't smell anyone. Everyone is attractive, because everyone has picked a good profile pic. One of the gals is using a profile pic that was taken, I'm pretty certain, during the Eisenhower Administration."

"What pic are you using?"

"Well, I spent five hours searching for a profile pic, but couldn't find one I really liked. So I decided to visit the local beauty salon."

"To make yourself look prettier?"

"No, to take a pic of one of the young ladies there. That's what I'm using."

"Didn't your friends notice that you look different?"

"Some of them did, but I just told them I've been doing lots of yoga."

"When did you realize that your Facebooking might be a problem?"

"I realized it last Sunday night, when I was on Facebook and saw a message on my wall from my husband: 'I moved out of the house five days ago. Just thought you should know.'"

"What did you do?"

"What else? I unfriended him of course!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Pottz - your Rambo asked me if he and his buddies could do a review at the bar. Since you are so fond of him I gave him the go… Monday 12/21 -* but I didn't sign anything












> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> finally you get it!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Yay! so I'm 2 for 2*


----------



## pottz

> The 76-year-old woman walked down the hallway of Clearview Addictions Clinic, searching for the right department. She passed signs for the "Heroin Addiction Department (HAD)," the "Smoking Addiction Department (SAD)" and the "Bingo Addiction Department (BAD)." Then she spotted the department she was looking for: "Facebook Addiction Department (FAD)."
> 
> "Don't worry. It'll be all right."
> 
> "I just don't understand it. I thought my update was LOL-worthy, but none of my friends even clicked the 'like' button."
> 
> "How long has it been?"
> 
> "Almost five minutes. That's like five months in the real world."
> 
> The 76-year-old woman waited until her name was called, then followed the receptionist into the office of Alfred Zulu, Facebook Addiction Counselor.
> 
> "Please have a seat, Edna," he said with a warm smile. "And tell me how it all started."
> 
> "Well, it's all my grandson's fault. He sent me an invitation to join Facebook. I had never heard of Facebook before, but I thought it was something for me, because I usually have my face in a book."
> 
> "How soon were you hooked?"
> 
> "Faster than you can say 'create a profile.' I found myself on Facebook at least eight times each day - and more times at night. Sometimes I'd wake up in the middle of the night to check it, just in case there was an update from one of my new friends in India . My husband didn't like that. He said that friendship is a precious thing and should never be outsourced."
> 
> "What do you like most about Facebook?"
> 
> "It makes me feel like I have a life. In the real world, I have only five or six friends, but on Facebook, I have 674. I'm even friends with Juan Carlos Montoya."
> 
> "Who's he?"
> 
> "I don't know, but he's got 4,000 friends, so he must be famous."
> 
> "Facebook has helped you make some connections, I see."
> 
> "Oh yes. I've even connected with some of the gals from high school - I still call them 'gals.' I hadn't heard from some of them in ages, so it was exciting to look at their profiles and figure out who's retired, who's still working, and who's had some work done. I love browsing their photos and reading their updates. I know where they've been on vacation, which movies they've watched, and whether they hang their toilet paper over or under. I've also been playing a game with some of them."
> 
> "Let me guess. Farmville?"
> 
> "No, Mafia Wars. I'm a Hitman. No one messes with Edna."
> 
> "Wouldn't you rather meet some of your friends in person?"
> "No, not really. It's so much easier on Facebook. We don't need to gussy ourselves up. We don't need to take baths or wear perfume or use mouthwash. That's the best thing about Facebook - you can't smell anyone. Everyone is attractive, because everyone has picked a good profile pic. One of the gals is using a profile pic that was taken, I'm pretty certain, during the Eisenhower Administration."
> 
> "What pic are you using?"
> 
> "Well, I spent five hours searching for a profile pic, but couldn't find one I really liked. So I decided to visit the local beauty salon."
> 
> "To make yourself look prettier?"
> 
> "No, to take a pic of one of the young ladies there. That's what I'm using."
> 
> "Didn't your friends notice that you look different?"
> 
> "Some of them did, but I just told them I've been doing lots of yoga."
> 
> "When did you realize that your Facebooking might be a problem?"
> 
> "I realized it last Sunday night, when I was on Facebook and saw a message on my wall from my husband: 'I moved out of the house five days ago. Just thought you should know. "
> 
> "What did you do?"
> 
> "What else? I unfriended him of course!"
> 
> - corelz125


thats hilarious,also why i dont go on facebook.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> *
> Pottz - your Rambo asked me if he and his buddies could do a review at the bar. Since you are so fond of him I gave him the go… Monday 12/21 -* but I didn t sign anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> finally you get it!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Yay! so I m 2 for 2*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


first off you have no authority to do that and rambo would never trust anyone except me or corelz.your probably on his hit list now,id stay low for awhile.as i said this is a bad time to piss him off!!!also you misunderstood,he wanted too know who he could throw out,not review.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


what the hell is that? or should i ask?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Concern among Muslims over halal status of COVID-19 vaccine* 
https://apnews.com/article/immunizations-jakarta-indonesia-coronavirus-pandemic-china-fca994ba765735d277f736d9badb397c

Guys "halal" is a big deal to many…











Pottz- I gotta close- no customers or tree ornaments for the tree…*

Bob Dylan The Times They Are A Changin' 1964


----------



## pottz

> *Concern among Muslims over halal status of COVID-19 vaccine*
> https://apnews.com/article/immunizations-jakarta-indonesia-coronavirus-pandemic-china-fca994ba765735d277f736d9badb397c
> 
> Guys "halal" is a big deal to many…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- I gotta close- no customers or tree ornaments for the tree…*
> 
> Bob Dylan The Times They Are A Changin 1964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


unless your muslim who the hell cares!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> what the hell is that? or should i ask?
> 
> - pottz


*a Ukraine after-dinner gift for his loved one…*

WBN should I be correct please send my gift to Pottz…


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> what the hell is that? or should i ask?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *a Ukraine after-dinner gift for his loved one…*
> 
> WBN should I be correct please send my gift to Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow im impressed i didn't know you knew ukraian etiquette!


----------



## pottz

well swmbo wants to watch a movie so im out,hey whoever is left lock up,and please dont take all the cash like dw did last night-geez!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well swmbo wants to watch a movie so im out,hey whoever is left lock up,and please dont take all the cash like dw did last night-geez!
> 
> - pottz


*Say to Rambo- " Дякую моя люба" WBN can translate for you

Does anybody want to sign Pottz's Christmas card?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- if not halal then what about this-* "REVEALED: Every single US state is being advised to consider ethnic minorities as critical groups for vaccination with HALF prioritizing black and Hispanic residents over white"*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9070555/Half-states-want-prioritize-black-Hispanic-people-vaccine-rollout.html

*
Tuesday at the grill- "the Proud Boys"*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> what the hell is that? or should i ask?
> 
> - pottz


Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
I Opened A Restaurant That Pays You To Eat At It*






*You're the general manager but the people were happy last night…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man was so upset that his parents voted for Joe hair sniffer Biden, he told them how upset he was, then left the cemetery.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Chicago?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My contributions for the christmas tree.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well the women have made the year long series of match play (golf) interesting. Men 15- Lady's 14 with one more match on Christmas eve. If they tie the series we have a tie breaker.

My niece seems to be stable. Congested but otherwise ok. Thanks for caring.

What is that hook thing?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tried some Transtint blue dye for my drawer fronts on cabinet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Did handle mount as well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Handles are 3/4 inch wide 1/8 inch thick cold rolled steel. Never break.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 WBN*


----------



## corelz125

How was it working with the transtint?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz this may help your grill-

"*White House secures 'three martini lunch' tax deduction in draft of coronavirus relief package*" 
https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/white-house-secures-three-martini-lunch-tax-deduction-in-draft-of-coronavirus-relief-package/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pythons might become a new menu item in Florida if scientists can confirm they're safe to eat*










https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/20/us/florida-pythons-eat-study-trnd/index.html


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

todays special in the bar.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How was it working with the transtint?
> 
> - corelz125


Not bad. You mix with DNA and test as you add dye to get the desired color. I wrote down how many drops so if I need more can make more. Not as messy as stain. The DNA evaporated quick. When I put a coat of poly on it the color darkened some. Pleased with results. Should really accent the stained cabinet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> todays special in the bar.
> 
> - pottz


Have a friend that worked with me in Iraq over. Can I get an extra chair and order?


----------



## pottz

> todays special in the bar.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have a friend that worked with me in Iraq over. Can I get an extra chair and order?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no problem,you want extra bacon?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> todays special in the bar.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have a friend that worked with me in Iraq over. Can I get an extra chair and order?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> no problem,you want extra bacon?
> 
> - pottz


Oh yeah.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*HUMBUG DAY*- Humbug Day on December 21st recognizes the Ebenezers, the Scrooges, grinches, and curmudgeons who suck the joy out of the holiday season.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The CDC says the Flu is almost non-existant this year because people are wearing masks and physical distancing.

The CDC says Covid19 is out of control because people arent wearing masks and physical distancing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The CDC says the Flu is almost non-existant this year because people are wearing masks and physical distancing.
> 
> The CDC says Covid19 is out of control because people arent wearing masks and physical distancing.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The CDC would advise you to not jump off a burning bridge, but tell you to jump if you want to.

LOL


----------



## corelz125

Who's DNA did you use WB? Couldn't resist


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How was it working with the transtint?
> 
> - corelz125


*
you guys got me curious on this finishing technique- for others who don't know about this method…

Transtint Wood Dye Review-*






*Is their a specific brand that you guys would recommend?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas tree ornaments needed…* he is my latest donation…










*This one should go next to Top Max's stool…*


----------



## pottz

> *HUMBUG DAY*- Humbug Day on December 21st recognizes the Ebenezers, the Scrooges, grinches, and curmudgeons who suck the joy out of the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*
GUNNY WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR BLOWING UP FOOD TRUCKS ?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny might be out of commission after eating that concoction you made with extra bacon.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The CDC says the Flu is almost non-existant this year because people are wearing masks and physical distancing.
> 
> The CDC says Covid19 is out of control because people arent wearing masks and physical distancing.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The epitome of the delimmia ;-)



> The CDC would advise you to not jump off a burning bridge, but tell you to jump if you want to.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably say you will drown if you jump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In case you need a patio chef tonight- I was thinking of a Gator and Python Grill- beer checkers- and Rambo's barmaid from last night- I will post her picture from last night but after 10 pm…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz instead of 4 calling birds I'm giving 4 flying ducks…


----------



## pottz

> In case you need a patio chef tonight- I was thinking of a Gator and Python Grill- beer checkers- and Rambo s barmaid from last night- I will post her picture from last night but after 10 pm…...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if you can get that python on the grill go for it.what about sides to go with it?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz instead of 4 calling birds I m giving 4 flying ducks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hang on ill get my shotgun we can put those on tomorrows menu. (bang-bang-bang-bang) were set!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *HUMBUG DAY*- Humbug Day on December 21st recognizes the Ebenezers, the Scrooges, grinches, and curmudgeons who suck the joy out of the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> GUNNY WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR BLOWING UP FOOD TRUCKS ?*
> 
> - pottz


While in my area of expertise. Giving advice on it will get me a visit from certain government agents I am not really wanting to meet at this time….....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In case you need a patio chef tonight- I was thinking of a Gator and Python Grill- beer checkers- and Rambo s barmaid from last night- I will post her picture from last night but after 10 pm…...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> if you can get that python on the grill go for it.what about sides to go with it?
> 
> - pottz


Well it tastes like chicken so anything that goes with chicken will be good.


----------



## corelz125

Daddy, how was I born ?

The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!

Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.

Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.

We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.

There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: 'You got Mail!'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey I'm low on python you got any extras…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Everglades pizza TONIGHT…*
This swamp pizza is the brain child of Evan Daniell, owner of Evan's Neighborhood Pizza. He was inspired by the overpopulation of pythons in the Everglades a couple of years back and a local story involving a python and an alligator. ...


----------



## pottz

> Daddy, how was I born ?
> 
> The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!
> 
> Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.
> 
> Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.
> 
> We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.
> 
> There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.
> 
> As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: 'You got Mail!'
> 
> - corelz125


thats funny,the perfect way the kids today will understand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-










I can get you a good deal on a package…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get you a good deal on a package…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw were a bar and grill,you know where a man can come get some good food and drink and hang out with his buddies.that crap is for millenials,they can take their laptops and i pads and get the hell out,or they will meet my good friend rambo who will kindly show them the door!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hey brother- COPY- but are you still allowing Rambo's bar person to serve…










You may want to hire - Temperance she is doing a good job over here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Another ornament for the tree… Come on guys let's contribute…










*or my favorite… a cricket*









*
Remember the tree topper is only for Corelz or Pottz… I am looking forward to your choice…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Viktoria here will be a nice addition to the bar staff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WBN- +1 but you know Pottz-*










*and on weekends- maybe a family member helps out…*


----------



## corelz125

One of you guys got the right idea. We ain't running no retirement home here


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One of you guys got the right idea. We ain t running no retirement home here
> 
> - corelz125


*Any comment on the Christmas tree topper?*
*
Also, bring in the millennials…$$$ My suggestion put Pottz on the patio… we sold out the "Everglade pizza"

Those "millennials" are into that screen… give people what they want and they will come…*


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a pitcher full of crushed ice…..can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix…..and…instead of just plain old water (yuck) maybe a fifth of Beefeater's Gin…...call it London lemonade…....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe a pitcher full of crushed ice…..can of Wyler s Lemonade Mix…..and…instead of just plain old water (yuck) maybe a fifth of Beefeater s Gin…...call it London lemonade…....
> 
> - bandit571


I'll take 2.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I have not seen a Python, green iguana yes. There is an annual python hunting contest Fl wide. They come back w some monsters!

On dye I have Trans tint quite a bit. Black works great, the the other colors are blotchy. That guy in the video was killing me . I will try it again I saw on you tube a star burst on a guitar that was awesome, but no advice on how to mix it.

C125 that was a good one. Do you think we can get to 2k by Christmas?


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like a good summer drink. Winter I like a absolut vanilla with Bailey's and a little ice.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW

I found this dye video good.






I will try this on some wine pour holders.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW
> 
> I found this dye video good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try this on some wine pour holders.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good video. For this project I wanted a light blue color. But I have couple pieces of test boards I am playing with getting a real deep blue figured color. Didn't think about doing black to highlight some. Have to try that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW I have not seen a Python, green iguana yes. There is an annual python hunting contest Fl wide. They come back w some monsters!
> 
> C125 that was a good one. Do you think we can get to 2k by Christmas?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Do they ever get cobras?

Should be easy if there is a drunken party at a food truck ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW
> 
> I found this dye video good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try this on some wine pour holders.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Good video. For this project I wanted a light blue color. But I have couple pieces of test boards I am playing with getting a real deep blue figured color. Didn t think about doing black to highlight some. Have to try that.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Good subject and video…*

*I found this Charles Neil video should that help…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My guess would be like from Little Red Ridinghood- "My what big teeth you have"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

an upscale version of London lemonade with blueberries only served in the bar but not the patio :>(


----------



## pottz

> One of you guys got the right idea. We ain t running no retirement home here
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the guys dont wanna be spending time dinkin with senior citizens,they want eye candy not chewing gum!


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> My guess would be like from Little Red Ridinghood- "My what big teeth you have"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh i see youve met rambo's helper.he hates hot pockets so if youve eatin any be careful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz to keep the Christmas season going to Gunny's Jan. day- we should fill that space with Kwanzaa-
here is one for the tree…


----------



## pottz

ill have to review that kwanzaa ornament with corelz,not sure if thats gonna hang.but here's one i just picked up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> an upscale version of London lemonade with blueberries only served in the bar but not the patio :>(
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm in. Especially if you have those same dancing barmaids as last night!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ill have to review that kwanzaa ornament with corelz,not sure if thats gonna hang.but here s one i just picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Ah Christmas 2020, what memories.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz they had a great time but some of the men want to back at night…..*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

I have watched the Charles Neal video that is good as well.

Poured a JWB, rocks.

I am reading McArthur "American Caesar" so , called my Uncle that was in the Philippians.(97 yrs old) I mentioned the book. He opened up a little saying the following, I made three landings, I led a machine gun grew of 5 or 6 our job was to protect the infantry. "My hands where in the gun, and I shot it and there where people involved but I don't remember", adding I lost a man, I asked for a replacement, when he showed he was from my high school!" That School was Patterson Kennedy. "I think he made it too" One landing was Luson (spelling?) when MacArthur returned. He got home in 47.

On a lighter note tonight's movie is Holiday Inn. Bing and Fred


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- good book. Tonight on the patio- I'm showing military video here is a sample


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- I don't see any smoke or girls over your way…*
*
I'll set up an annex to get some food out…*










*and as always the crowds favorite hostess…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz that dog, the Dire Wolf and Beagle we at the dumpster eating all those Hot Pocket of mine that you threw out….

Tonight we are watching military videos and around 8 we'll show-
*
The Soldier's Christmas Poem*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys we still need more Christmas ornaments…

Pottz yours was nice. Here are 2 more.


----------



## pottz

> Petey- good book. Tonight on the patio- I m showing military video here is a sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


were gettin one of those to deal with the food trucks that squat in our lot.


----------



## bandit571

Christmas Day, Quang Tre City…..and of course all it did was rain….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Guys- 12 days of Christmas- I've had it wrong-- Today is the 9th day of Christmas…*










*Pottz- Gunny asked for the dancing barmaids tonight… are you going to give Gunny what he wants?*

I can get dancers for Kwanzaa nite when you guys decide…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Christmas Day, Quang Tre City…..and of course all it did was rain….
> 
> - bandit571


*This ornament is for you…*


----------



## bandit571

How about a tray to haul the drinks with…


----------



## pottz

> *Guys- 12 days of Christmas- I ve had it wrong-- Today is the 9th day of Christmas…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz- Gunny asked for the dancing barmaids tonight… are you going to give Gunny what he wants?*
> 
> I can get dancers for Kwanzaa nite when you guys decide…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course if gunny wants dancing bar maids he'll get dancing bar maids.ive talked with corelz kwanzaa is out dw.that doesn't fit the vibe of this establisment,sorry.


----------



## pottz

> How about a tray to haul the drinks with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


why not maybe the servers wont drop so many,of course we probably shouldn't let them drink on the job-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A young innocent girl is about to go on her 1st date
and is given some word of advise and warning by her mother;
"Look darling, they all want the same, so do be very careful
and don't you ever let him;
1.) kiss your lips.
Your lips are as soft as rose petals and will shrivel,
2.) or touch your breast.
They are like of thin crystal and can shatter, and
3.) never ever to touch your "private" part.
That one is like a "GRILL" and will burn everything coming
to touch it."
The girl is off full of excitement and anxiety, and Mom waits
and waits until just after midnight when she's back.
"How was it?" asks mom.
"Oh mom, it was absolutely fantastic, and I think I'm in love!"
"Lets not go too fast dear.
And did he tried to come too close?"
"Well, yes, he did and I did as you said and he was absolutely
careful not to hurt or harm me!"
"What do you mean careful, did you let him do something?"
"Not exactly mom, see it was like that.
First he wanted to kiss me and I told him what you said,
and he stopped.
Then he went to touch my breast and again I told him what
you said, and he stopped.
Then he slowly went under my skirt close to the private part,
and I told him what you said, and he then took his hands
out and said; "What a coincidence, I happen to have a nice piece of
"Fillet" and would love to put it in your "Grill" to cook!!"
"WHAT?!?" screams the mother,
"I knew that bastard is no different to the others.
You hopefully stopped him there too, didn't you?"
"Well, not really mom.
You see, he promised to be careful and was very careful not to
"burn" his fillet.
Every now and then he took it out and had me "taste it"
to see if it was cooked or not."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Pottz- Gunny asked for the dancing barmaids tonight… are you going to give Gunny what he wants?*
> 
> I can get dancers for Kwanzaa nite when you guys decide…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hired this one for tonight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How about a tray to haul the drinks with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


We need 4 more, busy night ahead.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop. Have these small parts bins I am making for this drawer. Gonna take some time to complete










Insides are already finished before I glued the tubes up.










With everything all cut nice and fitting correctly, some paint is next. 40 total of this size and 8 more of different sizes.










What's tonight's special, feel like I earned a couple cold ones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN why would I care about your woodworking project after your first post- ok nice job



> *Pottz- Gunny asked for the dancing barmaids tonight… are you going to give Gunny what he wants?*
> 
> I can get dancers for Kwanzaa nite when you guys decide…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hired this one for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz this one of 9 … dancing ladies you are 8 short…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN why would I care about your woodworking project after your first post- ok nice job
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Kinda like these ads they have, attention getter…. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN why would I care about your woodworking project after your first post- ok nice job
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Kinda like these ads they have, attention getter…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Who is going to post the other 8…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

good night… + Thx


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ABOUT TIME! Should have moved months ago.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax, no Cobras here. It is getting cold enough for the iguanas to start falling from trees.

Correction we watched Christmas in Connecticut last night. A good one.

One of the stools made the DT3!


----------



## corelz125

Gunny brought the heat in last night. I don't think food was a concern everything went smoked meat, hot pockets, and paw cookies. You been busy these last few weeks pumping out storage one after another and threw a lazy Susan into the mix.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny brought the heat in last night. I don t think food was a concern everything went smoked meat, hot pockets, and paw cookies. You been busy these last few weeks pumping out storage one after another and threw a lazy Susan into the mix.
> 
> - corelz125


And enjoying being in shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- "We used biscuit joints and pocket holes to hold the stool together."

*+1 for using "pocket holes"* on the stool… with biscuits.


----------



## pottz

dw i came in this morning and found that dancer of yours passed out drunk,apparently she thought it was an open bar.seems she likes well aged scotch and fine french wines,im gonna charge it to your tab,came to 1250 bucks,and thats without a tip!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> And enjoying being in shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You have been an inspiration both for getting me back into the shop and wanting to be at the grill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw i came in this morning and found that dancer of yours passed out drunk,apparently she thought it was an open bar.seems she likes well aged scotch and fine french wines,im gonna charge it to your tab,came to 1250 bucks,and thats without a tip!
> 
> - pottz


Gunny was in charge of the dancers…This woman claimed to be the wife of the owner…










and I believe that these guys came in with Gunny… and they were ordering for her…


----------



## pottz

> dw i came in this morning and found that dancer of yours passed out drunk,apparently she thought it was an open bar.seems she likes well aged scotch and fine french wines,im gonna charge it to your tab,came to 1250 bucks,and thats without a tip!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gunny was in charge of the dancers…This woman claimed to be the wife of the owner…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I believe that these guys came in with Gunny… and they were ordering for her…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so gunny is this true,friends of yours.ive got a very large bar tab that needs payment.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dw i came in this morning and found that dancer of yours passed out drunk,apparently she thought it was an open bar.seems she likes well aged scotch and fine french wines,im gonna charge it to your tab,came to 1250 bucks,and thats without a tip!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> so gunny is this true,friends of yours.ive got a very large bar tab that needs payment.
> 
> - pottz


Bill it to credit card, add 25% tip. It's LBD's card I don't mind.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And enjoying being in shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You have been an inspiration both for getting me back into the shop and wanting to be at the grill.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks.


----------



## pottz

> dw i came in this morning and found that dancer of yours passed out drunk,apparently she thought it was an open bar.seems she likes well aged scotch and fine french wines,im gonna charge it to your tab,came to 1250 bucks,and thats without a tip!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> so gunny is this true,friends of yours.ive got a very large bar tab that needs payment.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bill it to credit card, add 25% tip. It s LBD s card I don t mind.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ill try it might be tapped out,weve been running everyones bill through it. he stole it from rc's wallet anyway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

10th day of Christmas- 10 Lords a-leaping…










Pottz the only troupe available for tonight are the Chippendales but I don't think that you will be OK with that…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ill try it might be tapped out,weve been running everyones bill through it. he stole it from rc s wallet anyway.
> 
> - pottz


It's all good. Called and checked on it.Plenty of $$ available. Even got a credit limit increase.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 10th day of Christmas- 10 Lords a-leaping..
> 
> Pottz the only troupe available for tonight are the Chippendales but I don t think that you will be OK with that…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Negative Red Rider wrong flavor, I will bring some more in for tonight. Have couple in mind. We had quite a draw last night. Pottz was counting cash till early this morning.


----------



## pottz

> 10th day of Christmas- 10 Lords a-leaping..
> 
> Pottz the only troupe available for tonight are the Chippendales but I don t think that you will be OK with that…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Negative Red Rider wrong flavor, I will bring some more in for tonight. Have couple in mind. We had quite a draw last night. Pottz was counting cash till early this morning.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you got that right,the only chips in this place are as in fish n chips.maybe thats that "other" bar you go to dw?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hey it was a request from the senior citizens women yesterday's lunch crowd…


----------



## bandit571

I'd much prefer the servers from Hooters…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's 1500. I am at work, completed all the jobs today. Bored. Can't go home. Maybe time to rethink this no alcohol during work hours company policy.


----------



## pottz

> Hey it was a request from the senior citizens women yesterday s lunch crowd…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw one minute your a senior citizen and the next your a swinger man ?


----------



## pottz

> It s 1500. I am at work, completed all the jobs today. Bored. Can t go home. Maybe time to rethink this no alcohol during work hours company policy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah the company i worked for back in the eighties we'd start drinking everyday about 4pm,owner didn't care as long as you had some for him.those were the days.also the time i got a DUI ! maybe those wern't that good?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- this was the last day of the senior's lunch… Looking forward to tonight. I'll get the coals started for you…

Any more tree ornaments…


----------



## corelz125

Work with a couple of guys who drink at 630 am and 12pm they figure it's drinking on their time not the companies


----------



## bandit571

hmmm…womder how long this would last, around here…









about 10 minutes…or..









A weekend? need something to ride?









having Chicken Strips from the Col. along with fries and a "bisket."..for supper, tonight…


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN, funny on the drinking.

DW did you see the kid from the H.S. stool post asking for criticism? I thought brave.

I may have had a bar stool in Manhattan with a brass plate on it w my name on it.

Now I'm sitting at this bar. Watching the sun set.

Big match tomorrow boys vs. girls. If you have a streaming service I think you can watch live.

My niece Kristy is doing well, she can't smell anything, but she has two boys so maybe not bad?

I will put the Lee Valley router plane my dawg bought me under the tree in the morning. I don't think my wife knows he bought it. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nephew Peter coming for Christmas ! He lives in Orlando. That is a nice present. We will play golf the day after Christmas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey your stories are uplifting- I suggested to Pottz to invite those students to the "Show"- we have myself, DS and maybe others that could offer woodworking help, not only with the CNC but other aspects of the trade.


----------



## pottz

> Work with a couple of guys who drink at 630 am and 12pm they figure it s drinking on their time not the companies
> 
> - corelz125


sounds like some of the same guys i worked with back when.


----------



## pottz

> hmmm…womder how long this would last, around here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 10 minutes…or..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weekend? need something to ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having Chicken Strips from the Col. along with fries and a "bisket."..for supper, tonight…
> 
> - bandit571


had that last night myself,wife didn't feel like cooking so she goes on grub hub,the 20.00 meal deal turned into 37.50 no deal bend over meal !!!!


----------



## pottz

> WBBN, funny on the drinking.
> 
> DW did you see the kid from the H.S. stool post asking for criticism? I thought brave.
> 
> I may have had a bar stool in Manhattan with a brass plate on it w my name on it.
> 
> Now I m sitting at this bar. Watching the sun set.
> 
> Big match tomorrow boys vs. girls. If you have a streaming service I think you can watch live.
> 
> My niece Kristy is doing well, she can t smell anything, but she has two boys so maybe not bad?
> 
> I will put the Lee Valley router plane my dawg bought me under the tree in the morning. I don t think my wife knows he bought it.
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn i gotta get a better dog,the beagle isn't that generous ! but then again ya cant buy the love she gives either.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz to be a more responsible bar owner may I suggest putting one of these in the bar


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s 1500. I am at work, completed all the jobs today. Bored. Can t go home. Maybe time to rethink this no alcohol during work hours company policy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yeah the company i worked for back in the eighties we d start drinking everyday about 4pm,owner didn t care as long as you had some for him.those were the days.also the time i got a DUI ! maybe those wern t that good?
> 
> - pottz


I worked for an electrical contractor like that starting in 1980. His wife was the bookkeeper for the company. They get to work about 10 o'clock on the morning. About a quarter after 11 they would go to a 3 double Manhattan lunch. They came back to the office around 2:30 or 3.

About 4:30 Al would take all foremen that showed up to the office across the street to have a foreman's meeting after work. He would buy until the last guy was had all he could handle. Many nights that was 2 o'clock when the bar had to close. While he and the boys celebrated work his wife would stay at the office to do bookkeeping.

The hallway to the restroom was about 4' wide. One night at the shop meeting I bumped off both walls. I decided that I had enough directions for what I was supposed to be working on the next day ;-))

I doubt if anyone could have past drug testing, but that was another 10 years into the future.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz to be a more responsible bar owner may I suggest putting one of these in the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well being a "virtual" bar you can drink all you want and never get drunk here.but the beauty is everyone drinks more and we make more.


----------



## pottz

now you retirees wont care but i gotta gloat that im off for the next 11 days,but hell this is the first stacation ive had all year unless you count the 3 day weekends that have substituted for a vaca.so im gonna relax do some yard work and hopefully some wood projects ive been wanting get going.gonna try and enjoy the weird holidays the best i can.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> well being a "virtual" bar you can drink all you want and never get drunk here*.but the beauty is everyone drinks more and we make more.
> 
> - pottz


*
well being a "virtual" bar you can drink all you want and never get drunk here* Really, I disagree just review some of the past posts…
*
As for you declaring this bar "virtual" is no different than exposing the Wizzard of OZ*










Your declaration of this being "vitural" will never make a Hot Pocket taste the same…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Speaking of "virtual" is anybody interested in starting *Lumber Jocks and Cricket Christmas greeting?*

To make this work we need someone like Pottz (I chose him because too many people have me blocked) and he has a lot of friends here. He posts and then we can get our message out to the other LumberJocks…

Kindness


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

And back by Request


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of "virtual" is anybody interested in starting *Lumber Jocks and Cricket Christmas greeting?*
> 
> To make this work we need someone like Pottz (I chose him because too many people have me blocked) and he has a lot of friends here. He posts and then we can get our message out to the other LumberJocks…
> 
> Kindness
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and what is that message dw?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> and what is that message dw?
> 
> - pottz


Happy Easter?????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- "now you retirees wont care but i gotta gloat that im off for the next 11 days,but hell this is the first stacation ive had all year unless you count the 3 day weekends that have substituted for a vaca.so im gonna relax do some yard work and hopefully some wood projects ive been wanting get going.gonna try and enjoy the weird holidays the best i can." Pottz

*sometimes you get the message…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Speaking of "virtual" is anybody interested in starting *Lumber Jocks and Cricket Christmas greeting?*
> 
> To make this work we need someone like Pottz (I chose him because too many people have me blocked) and he has a lot of friends here. He posts and then we can get our message out to the other LumberJocks…
> 
> Kindness
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *and what is that message dw?*
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- forget it as you said this guy is a fav….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and what is that message dw?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Happy Easter?????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Easter is about the rise, Christmas is about the birth, and people who suppress- I pray for…


----------



## pottz

sorry dw but i dont think on crickets christmas card list,if ya know what i mean-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Never Mind- new topic?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Never Mind- new topic?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about an interesting story from work?

Customer spoke with Foreman for about an hour. In a nutshell this is his "complaint".

While we were working on his car, we shall call it car A. He drove his wife's car. Car "A" needed a transmission. We replaced with new one.

So NOW, Car "B" (wife's car he was driving in meantime) has this noise it did not have before Car "A" was repaired. So he thinks it is related to the repair done on Car "A" and so now Car "B" should be repaired at no charge because as he said, "We worked on it."

Yeah okay!!! This was early this morning. Must have mixed up his coffee with something alcoholic?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Easter is about the rise, Christmas is about the birth, and people who suppress- I pray for…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh I see it's a Christmas Card, sorry pal the drinks tonight are kinda stiff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Easter is about the rise, Christmas is about the birth, and people who suppress- I pray for…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Oh I see it s a Christmas Card, sorry pal the drinks tonight are kinda stiff.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hey I am over with your buddies… party on


----------



## corelz125

I got a good laugh from that happy Easter comment. Maybe I need to start taking lessons to learn how to speak Russian. How can you even come up with an idea that they need to pay for that car to be fixed when you guys never even touched it. Some people have no dignity


----------



## corelz125

The very snobbish wife was discussing the subject of Christmas presents with her maid.

"Now what about the butler" the rich woman said?

"A set of wine glasses" the maid suggested?

The woman frowned icily.

"He doesn't really need that. A butler never entertains. He'll get a tie".

The maid grimaced, but said only, "What about a dress for Jenny, the serving girl"?

The woman frowned again. "She doesn't really need a new dress. She'll only get in trouble. We'll get her another apron".

The conversation continued in the same vein, and the maid was chafing at her employer's arrogance when they reached her husband.

"I assume you want to get him something he really needs, madam"? the maid replied.

"Of course", the woman replied.

"Then what about three more inches"? said the maid.


----------



## corelz125

Walking up to a department store's fabric counter, a pretty girl asked, "I want to buy this material for a new dress. How much does it cost?"

"Only one kiss per yard, " replied the smirking male clerk.

"That's fine," replied the girl. "I'll take ten yards."

With expectation and anticipation written all over his face, the clerk hurriedly measured out and wrapped the cloth, then held it out teasingly.

The girl snapped up the package, pointed to a little old man standing beside her, smiled and said. "Grandpa pay the man."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- I did a logic chart of this guys reasoning- easy answer- speak Ukraine, shrug your shoulder, and point to the door-* "геть геть звідси"*


----------



## pottz

> Never Mind- new topic?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> How about an interesting story from work?
> 
> Customer spoke with Foreman for about an hour. In a nutshell this is his "complaint".
> 
> While we were working on his car, we shall call it car A. He drove his wife s car. Car "A" needed a transmission. We replaced with new one.
> 
> So NOW, Car "B" (wife s car he was driving in meantime) has this noise it did not have before Car "A" was repaired. So he thinks it is related to the repair done on Car "A" and so now Car "B" should be repaired at no charge because as he said, "We worked on it."
> 
> Yeah okay!!! This was early this morning. Must have mixed up his coffee with something alcoholic?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds a little stronger than alchohol gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- the younger people have a higher tolerance than the older guys except for the Duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Earl Christmas gift to Petey for his spirit of the holiday.










Petey- but I didn't know if you wanted other attachments other than nose hairs… Those nose hairs- welcome to older living.

and with Amazon you can return it…


----------



## bandit571

A Great Grandson has arrived, today…..just under 10 pounds, ( C-section) and around 20" in length….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A Great Grandson has arrived, today…..just under 10 pounds, ( C-section) and around 20" in length….
> 
> - bandit571


Blessing to you and your family… when you get time- tell us his name


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- I did a logic chart of this guys reasoning- easy answer- speak Ukraine, shrug your shoulder, and point to the door-* "геть геть звідси"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Love the diagram!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A Great Grandson has arrived, today…..just under 10 pounds, ( C-section) and around 20" in length….
> 
> - bandit571


Congrats!!


----------



## bandit571

Thanks…will let you know what the name will be….once they figure that part out…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN- I did a logic chart of this guys reasoning- easy answer- speak Ukraine, shrug your shoulder, and point to the door-* "геть геть звідси"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Love the diagram!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Did you notice my choice of words in Ukraine? In real life my friend it would have been… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> now you retirees wont care but i gotta gloat that im off for the next 11 days,but hell this is the first stacation ive had all year unless you count the 3 day weekends that have substituted for a vaca.so im gonna relax do some yard work and hopefully some wood projects ive been wanting get going.gonna try and enjoy the weird holidays the best i can.
> 
> - pottz


Life is sounding good my friend, yet we had that incident with that passed out woman and that bar tab $$$










All I am going to say that it may be the spouse of (censored) member… All I am hearing is that she has a Grub Hub alibi for where she was…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- I did a logic chart of this guys reasoning- easy answer- speak Ukraine, shrug your shoulder, and point to the door-* "геть геть звідси"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Love the diagram!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Did you notice my choice of words in Ukraine? In real life my friend it would have been… *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


You did well. I read that and just knew what it meant and laughed, actually have used that on people over the years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks…will let you know what the name will be….once they figure that part out…..
> 
> - bandit571


We could start a raffle pool. Whoever wins get to name the kid…... Bet that would interesting later in life. How did you get your name? Oh My Great Grandfather had a raffle online and the guy that won named me…....

Better yet we can submit suggestions….

1. Vasily


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- the younger people have a higher tolerance than the older guys except for the Duck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well the Vulcans do have green blood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN baby-naming- soo many of these younger generations choose different varieties or maybe they will name it "Bandit"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- the younger people have a higher tolerance than the older guys except for the Duck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well the Vulcans do have green blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Question: should you have green blood will that have an effect on the test for alcohol or other substances?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Scandinavia, they celebrate Christmas on the Eve, have their big dinner celebration, and open presents.

Merry Christmas to a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, Congratulations! Name? I like "Live Edge" or "River Table"

DW thanks so much for the gift! I hope that thing has more that one HP. I have some wire like nose hairs.

WBBN +1 on Russian Standard

OK i'm getting ready for the big match today.

Potz, enjoy your stay cation. Every day is Saturday to me.

Have a great day - let's get to 2000

I will post the results of the match later today.

Be safe enjoy Christmas Eve

It is time to come up with New Years resolutions….


----------



## corelz125

Give me my blindfold and spin me around I'm ready to beat a politician with a stick. Brian that looms like Juan Valdez's donkey. Algebra one is pretty funny


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just painting these boxes


----------



## pottz

> A Great Grandson has arrived, today…..just under 10 pounds, ( C-section) and around 20" in length….
> 
> - bandit571


big boy,congrats bandit thats about the best christmas gift youd ever want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Give me my blindfold and spin me around I m ready to beat a politician with a stick.
> 
> - corelz125


Can I play too? Olivewood makes for a pretty decent club, weighty.


----------



## corelz125

I went for a Chinese last night and got chatting to the waiter.

He told me he lived in Japan during the war and was a Kamikaze pilot and his Code Name was 'Chow Mein'.

I said "correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kamikaze pilots sacrifice their own lives?"

To which he replied, "Yes but I was Chicken Chow Mein.


----------



## corelz125

A young monk arrives at the monastery. He is assigned to helping the other monks in copying the old canons and laws of the church by hand.

He notices, however, that all of the monks are copying from copies, not from the original manuscript. So the new monk goes to the head abbot to question this, pointing out that if someone made even a small error in the first copy, it would never be picked up! In fact, that error would be continued in all of the subsequent copies.

The head monk, says, 'We have been copying from the copies for centuries, but you make a good point, my son.'

He goes down into the dark caves underneath the monastery where the original manuscripts are held as archives in a locked vault that hasn't been opened for hundreds of years.

Hours go by and nobody sees the old abbot. So, the young monk gets worried and goes down to look for him. He sees him banging his head against the wall and wailing.

'We missed the R! We missed the R! We missed the R!!!'

His forehead is all bloody and bruised and he is crying uncontrollably. The young monk asks the old abbot, 'What's wrong, father?'

With a choking and tear filled voice, the Abbot screams: "The word was… the word was… CELEBRATE!!!"


----------



## pottz

now those are funny corelz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For those who want to watch the Pope's Christmas mass…
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#sent/KtbxLxgVWDTLdntXplpxVsKBtjfBXTQWLV?projector=1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just painting these boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Your post earlier gave me the inspiration to work in the shop- the white pieces are the prototypes for walnut and maple…



















Too bad the bar has closed- you were starting to make the place comfortable.


----------



## pottz

> Just painting these boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Your post earlier gave me the inspiration to work in the shop-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the bar has closed- you were starting to make the place comfortable.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


glad to see you are working some wood dw,i was starting to wonder.

not sure what bar your reffering too,corelz bar and grill is fully open tonight,crown roast of pork with wild rice and grilled asparagus.soup is a nice bay shrimp bisque.paired with a caymus cabernet.65.00 in the restaurant only.we have strolling carolers for you holiday enjoyment.please join us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *It is time to come up with New Years resolutions….*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good idea but I am a pragmatic person- should I have a problem I deal with it- if something in the future could be a problem, then prepare for it- and if it happens all at once


----------



## pottz

i dont do new years resolutions because very few ever get done so what's the point.i live and deal with everyday as they come.i plan ahead but never set myself up for faillure as most resolutions do.my resolutions are done as needed throughout the year,but thats me,good luck with yours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Too bad the bar has closed- you were starting to make the place comfortable.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> glad to see you are working some wood dw,i was starting to wonder.
> 
> not sure what bar your reffering too,*corelz bar and grill* is fully open tonight,crown roast of pork with wild rice and grilled asparagus.soup is a nice bay shrimp bisque.paired with a caymus cabernet.65.00 in the restaurant only.we have* strolling carolers* for you holiday enjoyment.please join us.
> 
> - pottz


Great to hear but you and Corelz chastised me for the senior luncheons… and now you have carolers!










I'll wait for the evening show to see if Gunny has a venue…


----------



## bandit571

About have the tray done..









1st coat of varnish…and.. a sheet of plexiglass to protect the insides…









Might hold a few…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drawer fronts and my version of handles installed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Might hold a few…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

These girls will be our servers this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz one of the seniors came for the early sitting and shared this-*









*
I am having Jersey Mikes's with homemade fries…*


----------



## pottz

> About have the tray done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st coat of varnish…and.. a sheet of plexiglass to protect the insides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might hold a few…
> 
> - bandit571


good,we'll take a dozen more asap!


----------



## pottz

> Drawer fronts and my version of handles installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny id have to say you have the most colorful shop on lj's.


----------



## pottz

> These girls will be our servers this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


if they need full time work im hiring,with benefits!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny id have to say you have the most colorful shop on lj s.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks!

Shop is testing ground for different finishes and such. PLUS, color aids memory and we ain't getting any younger here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i dont do new years resolutions because very few ever get done so what s the point.i live and deal with everyday as they come.i plan ahead but never set myself up for faillure as most resolutions do.my resolutions are done as needed throughout the year,but thats me,good luck with yours.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz one of the seniors came for the early sitting and shared this-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I am having Jersey Mikes s with homemade fries…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes i know and we got her a cab ride home,no cost too her.please tell your senior friends this isn't a meals to go for the elderly dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This evening entertainment will be this group of carolers.


----------



## pottz

hey while some of you are still here id just like too wish you all a merry christmas and thank you all for giving me something to laugh about everyday,you guys keep me going,even you dw-lol.god bless you all,and please stay safe guys.


----------



## pottz

> This evening entertainment will be this group of carolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


there all good too go,but who's giving away the car…....gunny….thats so generous of you,i knew youd be the secret santa!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey while some of you are still here id just like too wish you all a merry christmas and thank you all for giving me something to laugh about everyday,you guys keep me going,even you dw-lol.god bless you all,and please stay safe guys.
> 
> - pottz


*Who is locking up tonight?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey while some of you are still here id just like too wish you all a merry christmas and thank you all for giving me something to laugh about everyday,you guys keep me going,even you dw-lol.god bless you all,and please stay safe guys.
> 
> - pottz


*Who is locking up tonight?*



> This evening entertainment will be this group of carolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> there all good too go,but who s giving away the car…....gunny….thats so generous of you,i knew youd be the secret santa!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*LBD's credit limit was increased…*


----------



## pottz

ill lock up dw,seems everytime i let you i come in and find surprises,and not good ones.now go get some crown roast and enjoy gunnies carolers. dinner is on the house for all regulars tonight.sorry corelz i was hit with the three ghosts of christmas today.but dont worry im using the credit card the duck stole from RC !!! *MERRY CHRISTMAS JOCKS*


----------



## pottz

check this out,pentatonix filmed in the hills above downtown los angeles.bad asssssss!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> check this out,pentatonix filmed in the hills above downtown los angeles.bad asssssss!!!!
> 
> - pottz


 *
If you like this type of music then why not celebrate Kwanzaa?*


----------



## pottz

> check this out,pentatonix filmed in the hills above downtown los angeles.bad asssssss!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> If you like this type of music then why not celebrate Kwanzaa?*
> 
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you tell me ? first off im not african american,are you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I don't have to declare my race- but BLM and the black population are a segment of our society This is a holiday that people celebrate similar to Gunny and the Orthodox Christmas in January are you saying no to their Christmas celebration as well. Yet you post that type of music…

Times are a-changing…





Think about the previous posts- being prepared… look at the high schools of America… Some yes but many others not so. Live long enough you will see changes…


----------



## pottz

> I don t have to declare my race- but BLM and the black population are a segment of our society This is a holiday that people celebrate similar to Gunny and the Orthodox Christmas in January are you saying no to their Christmas celebration as well. Yet you post that type of music…
> 
> Times are a-changing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the previous posts- being prepared… look at the high schools of America… Some yes but many others not so. Live long enough you will see changes…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and i dont have to celebrate kwanzaa dw,sorry your so bitter on christmas eve,i posted a nice holiday thank you a little while ago and you jump on me for not celebrating kwanzaa.whats up my friend? i diddn't put down black people so where is this coming from? and what the hell does the music of pentatonix have too do with kwanzaa? i suggest you chill tonight and i wish you a merry christmas my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


yes i agree…......


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> censored for Christmas eve… IMO
> 
> - pottz





> dw,sorry your so bitter on christmas eve,i posted a nice holiday thank you a little while ago and you jump on me for not celebrating kwanzaa
> - pottz


Christmas eve post and you call me … 2020 was a very special positive year for me- therefore lower the middle finger… For me life is good and I am very thankful…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- your prediction of Trump winning by a landslide- maybe

and the Great Reset is in progress…


----------



## corelz125

Merry Christmas to all. I remember my younger days most if the family would go to mass I went to the bar. It was usually a good night out but not such a great morning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Christmas eve post and you call me … 2020 was a very special positive year for me- therefore lower the middle finger… For me life is good and I am very thankful…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't think that was aimed at you DW, but the year 2020 as a whole. About sums it up though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

OMG how did we miss this important date???

*Dec. 22: Global Orgasm Day *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My good night video- RIP Charles Neil-

PINE with Charles Neil-


----------



## pottz

> censored for Christmas eve… IMO
> 
> - pottz
> - pottz
> 
> dw,sorry your so bitter on christmas eve,i posted a nice holiday thank you a little while ago and you jump on me for not celebrating kwanzaa
> 
> Christmas eve post and you call me … 2020 was a very special positive year for me- therefore lower the middle finger… For me life is good and I am very thankful…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i guess you are the fortunate one among many millions that have lost family members,lost their business that they worked their whole life to build,suffered horrible pain and suffering from this virus,sometimes leaving people with side affects that will last their entire life.so no the finger will stand proud and true to this horrible year.glad it's good for you dw,enjoy.


----------



## pottz

> OMG how did we miss this important date???
> 
> *Dec. 22: Global Orgasm Day *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no i remembered,it was good too…........


----------



## pottz

> My good night video- RIP Charles Neil-
> 
> PINE with Charles Neil-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well at least you have something positive too say tonight? merry christmas and may god bless charles neil….....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- 2020 has been a very good year in both health results and finance… others are hurting and using the middle finger is lame IMO… I prefer the Proud Boys for change…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> censored for Christmas eve… IMO
> 
> - pottz
> - pottz
> 
> dw,sorry your so bitter on christmas eve,i posted a nice holiday thank you a little while ago and you jump on me for not celebrating kwanzaa
> 
> Christmas eve post and you call me … 2020 was a very special positive year for me- therefore lower the middle finger… For me life is good and I am very thankful…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *well i guess you are the fortunate one among many millions that have lost family members*,lost their business that they worked their whole life to build,suffered horrible pain and suffering from this virus,sometimes leaving people with side affects that will last their entire life.so no the finger will stand proud and true to this horrible year.glad it s good for you dw,enjoy.
> 
> - pottz


Over at Corona Crazy, I posted about the loss of my 2 adult children along with Old Novice and recently I lost 3 cats in 18 months… need I share more? Dude a loss is painful regardless of who you are… Prepare and move on, 2020 there were some losses but overall it has been stable for me. The memories of the past don't go away we just deal with life.


----------



## pottz

> WBN- 2020 has been a very good year in both health results and finance… others are hurting and using the middle finger is lame IMO… I prefer the Proud Boys for change…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw seriously…..are you OK? pm me if you need someone too talk to tonight,im always available for my friends!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN- 2020 has been a very good year in both health results and finance… others are hurting and using the middle finger is lame IMO… I prefer the Proud Boys for change…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw seriously…..are you OK? pm me if you need someone too talk to tonight,im always available for my friends!
> 
> - pottz


Thank you for the concerns-


----------



## pottz

> censored for Christmas eve… IMO
> 
> - pottz
> - pottz
> 
> dw,sorry your so bitter on christmas eve,i posted a nice holiday thank you a little while ago and you jump on me for not celebrating kwanzaa
> 
> Christmas eve post and you call me … 2020 was a very special positive year for me- therefore lower the middle finger… For me life is good and I am very thankful…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *well i guess you are the fortunate one among many millions that have lost family members*,lost their business that they worked their whole life to build,suffered horrible pain and suffering from this virus,sometimes leaving people with side affects that will last their entire life.so no the finger will stand proud and true to this horrible year.glad it s good for you dw,enjoy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Over at Corona Crazy, I posted about the loss of my 2 adult children along with Old Novice and recently I lost 3 cats in 18 months… need I share more? Dude a loss is painful regardless of who you are… Prepare and move on, 2020 there were some losses but overall it has been stable for me. The memories of the past don t go away we just deal with life.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok fine i get it,i too have had some pain,my best friend and coworker of of over 35 years is dying of bone cancer,his wife lost her sister this year,he just lost his brother,also a good friend of mine to a fatal heart attack just two months ago!!! so dont throw your loss on top of mine ok.as always im their for my friends.pm's are always welcome…...my friend!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Blm,antifa , the proud boys none of them are for positive change and reuniting this country. Maybe they will all stay in 2020.


----------



## pottz

> Blm,antifa , the proud boys none of them are for positive change and reuniting this country. Maybe they will all stay in 2020.
> 
> - corelz125


ahhhhmennnnn brother.they just represents the hatred and separation that trump brought upon this country.lets leave all that crap in 2020 and make this country really great again,not just a slogan on a hat!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


not me no lights,without any kids here….it wasn't worth it for me.

with that im gonna sign off on a very very emotional night here on lj's.i truley hope christmas morn brings some joy too all that have suffered or lost someone this year.just remember,together we will all make it better.peace friends.


----------



## bandit571

December 31st is the Boss's birthday…..we'll see how THAT goes….

Say "Goodnight" Gracie….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our daughter, a respiratory therapist, is spending another of Christmas Eves slaving away at the hospital desperate for help. They have been working 4 and 5 12.5 hour shifts a week in this new surge of the virus.

About 20 plus years ago one of her patients was a terminally ill 20 something young man. He would not live to see another Christmas. His mother was desperate to have him home for one last Christmas. The institution could not release him without a therapist escort. Sis scarified her Christmas Eve to escort him to his last Christmas with his family.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thank you. Merry Christmas to you as well.

I am still a kid.










My dawg somehow put the router plane under the tree. Such little paws too.

Ok so the Big news. The Men won! Girls not happy. Nice night with friends too. My wife and I won the Christmas trivia contest as well. So much winning!

I know 2020 has been difficult for so many. I hope all of my LJ friends find 2021 a better year, I appreciate all of you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## corelz125

Wish my dog knew how to shop for me. Glad you joined us and stuck arlund Petey. Bob your family have hearts of gold. They took those jobs for tbe right reason. To make a difference and help people. We could use more people like them.


----------



## pottz

> Our daughter, a respiratory therapist, is spending another of Christmas Eves slaving away at the hospital desperate for help. They have been working 4 and 5 12.5 hour shifts a week in this new surge of the virus.
> 
> About 20 plus years ago one of her patients was a terminally ill 20 something young man. He would not live to see another Christmas. His mother was desperate to have him home for one last Christmas. The institution could not release him without a therapist escort. Sis scarified her Christmas Eve to escort him to his last Christmas with his family.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


god bless her bob she is a special person,the kind this world needs more of.peace budddy.


----------



## pottz

> DW thank you. Merry Christmas to you as well.
> 
> I am still a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dawg somehow put the router plane under the tree. Such little paws too.
> 
> Ok so the Big news. The Men won! Girls not happy. Nice night with friends too. My wife and I won the Christmas trivia contest as well. So much winning!
> 
> I know 2020 has been difficult for so many. I hope all of my LJ friends find 2021 a better year, I appreciate all of you.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


dang petey youve got one smart generous dog,i think mine needs more training-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had visitors this morning at 0800. My wife looked out window and saw a car, then looked at monitor and saw 4 people in masks she didn't recognize at the door. That means I have to get up. No coffee yet, and I took a pain pill last night so I am groggy. I answered the door and greeted them. Having last spoken Ukrainian to my wife I was stuck on that language so I greeted them in Ukrainian. The look they gave me was comical.

Seems a local church had a family chosen as shut in's. Only problem was they were at wrong address. The house they wanted was on next street up. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Would you believe it….i actually baked a Gingerbread Cake..today!

And,,a couple glue-ups…









letting these sit a while….waiting on the cake to cool down a bit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks pottz. Christmas is delayed since she worked the Christmas Eve shift at the hospital. No tree in our house this year. We don't want anything under it. Too much stuff already. More blessed to give than receive anyways ;-))

Mel the melting snowman is here in 2020 instead of a tree. My bride made one for each of the kids too.










Wishing y'all the Merriest Christmas and a Happier New Year! You earned it tolerating the last 9 months ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz. Christmas is delayed since she worked the Christmas Eve shift at the hospital. No tree in our house this year. We don't want anything under it. Too much stuff already. More blessed to give than receive anyways ;-))
> 
> Mel the melting snowman is here in 2020 instead of a tree. My bride made one for each of the kids too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing y all the Merriest Christmas and a Happier New Year! You earned it tolerating the last 9 months ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


same here bob no tree,just a couple gifts each,real simple christmas with just her and i,and the beagle of course.got a prime rib in the smoker,thats gonna be the high light of the day.stay safe my friend.


----------



## corelz125

I have a small prime rib in the oven almost done.


----------



## pottz

> I have a small prime rib in the oven almost done.
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha ive got a big one in the smoker,we should have correspnded on this buddy because ive got enough for 8-10 and feeding two!

love those jokes,so winter feeling.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive got a big one in the smoker,we should have correspnded on this buddy because* ive got enough for 8-10 and feeding two!
> *
> 
> - pottz


*
That is because you had planned on having me over for Christmas until our Christmas eve tiff…

Since I am not there tonight- may you and Mrs. Pottz enjoy my Christmas offerings…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- What was the trivia question, but without the answer… I promise not to use outside sources (computer) to answer…

We could have "Show must…" trivia.

Also, we could have 2021 predictions for I am still waiting and believing that Brian's "Trump by a landslide" 2020 prediction…


----------



## pottz

> ive got a big one in the smoker,we should have correspnded on this buddy because* ive got enough for 8-10 and feeding two!
> *
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> That is because you had planned on having me over for Christmas until our Christmas eve tiff…
> 
> Since I am not there tonight- may you and Mrs. Pottz enjoy my Christmas offerings…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


my friend you are always welcome in my home,what happened last night was some misunderstandings that i hope will never happen again.all friends have times when they have there falling out,temporary if your true friends.i hope thats the case,and id like too apologize for forgetting about your losses,i know this is not an easy time for any of use especially you and i.yours have passed mine is coming,and i dread the thought,merry christmas dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- many have experienced severe happenings not just myself but you guys as well - the point I was trying to make was scrambled by me due to Gunny's girls…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tonight's entertainment


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have a small prime rib in the oven almost done.
> 
> - corelz125


Did the Dire wolf prefer the prime rib or the Paw cookie?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good ones Jokemiester ;-))

Twas 5 sleeps before Christmas, and all through the town,
people wore masks, that covered their frown.
The frown had begun way back in the spring
when a global pandemic changed everything.
They called it corona, but unlike the beer,
It didn't bring good times, it didn't bring cheer.
Airplanes were grounded, travel was banned.
Borders were closed across air, sea, and land.
As the world entered lock down to flatten the curve,
the economy halted, and folks lost their nerve.
From March to July we rode the first wave,
people stayed home, they tried to behave.
When summer emerged the lockdown was lifted,
but away from caution, many folks drifted.
Now it's December and cases are spiking,
wave two has arrived, much to our disliking.
It's true that this year has had sadness a-plenty,
we'll never forget the year 2020.
And just 'round the corner - The holiday season,
but why be merry? Is there even one reason?
To decorate the house and put up the tree,
who will see it, no one but me.
But outside my window, the snow gently falls,
and I think to myself, Let's deck the halls!
So, I gather the ribbon, the garland, and bows,
as I play those old carols, my happiness grows.
Christmas is not canceled and neither is hope.
If we lean on each other, I know we can cope!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- no thank you for last nights offerings were enough-


----------



## pottz

> Good ones Jokemiester ;-))
> 
> Twas 5 sleeps before Christmas, and all through the town,
> people wore masks, that covered their frown.
> The frown had begun way back in the spring
> when a global pandemic changed everything.
> They called it corona, but unlike the beer,
> It didn't bring good times, it didn't bring cheer.
> Airplanes were grounded, travel was banned.
> Borders were closed across air, sea, and land.
> As the world entered lock down to flatten the curve,
> the economy halted, and folks lost their nerve.
> From March to July we rode the first wave,
> people stayed home, they tried to behave.
> When summer emerged the lockdown was lifted,
> but away from caution, many folks drifted.
> Now it's December and cases are spiking,
> wave two has arrived, much to our disliking.
> It's true that this year has had sadness a-plenty,
> we'll never forget the year 2020.
> And just 'round the corner - The holiday season,
> but why be merry? Is there even one reason?
> To decorate the house and put up the tree,
> who will see it, no one but me.
> But outside my window, the snow gently falls,
> and I think to myself, Let's deck the halls!
> So, I gather the ribbon, the garland, and bows,
> as I play those old carols, my happiness grows.
> Christmas is not canceled and neither is hope.
> If we lean on each other, I know we can cope!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nice one bob.


----------



## pottz

> Tonight s entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sorry gunny but the bar and grill are closed tonight.but hey your more than welcome to take en home with you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- maybe Gunney should do an Elon Musk and fly with them to Mars…*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- maybe Gunney should do an Elon Musk and fly with them to Mars…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont know i think gunny has his heart in the ukraine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

But he has that space capsule that he was going to sit me next to Corelz… Just think if Corelz would bring that Dire wolf as a service animal onboard. NOGO for me…


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf stands guard at the oven when he smells a prime rib cooking. He loves his meat. Lamb is one of his favorites. As soon as I open the package the snout starts going. Some of his line up looks to be from the Ukraine. No closing maybe only for a few hours but we're always open we're better than the post office rain snow sleet we're here. The dire wolf is not snuggily at all. Get down on the floor with him and lay with him that means its time to see whos boss he starts throwing his weight around.


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf stands guard at the oven when he smells a prime rib cooking. He loves his meat. Lamb is one of his favorites. As soon as I open the package the snout starts going. Some of his line up looks to be from the Ukraine. No closing maybe only for a few hours but we re always open we re better than the post office rain snow sleet we re here.
> 
> - corelz125


ive already reopened the bar boss,the guys were out front waiting,we cant dissappoint on xmas.free hot toddies on the patio ,the fire is roaring and i got gunnies ladies back at the last minute.merry christmas jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I enjoy the Dire wolf videos 
*
Left My Husky Alone With Steak And Waffles! He Can't Believe it!*





Sorry brother they prefer Dog Biscuits


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive already reopened the bar boss,the guys were out front waiting,we cant dissappoint on xmas*.free hot toddies on the patio *,the fire is roaring and i got gunnies ladies back at the last minute.merry christmas jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah but are you going to charge for that smoked prime rib ( feeds 8-10) Honest answer did Mrs. pottz prefer that Hot Pocket gift that I sent over your smoked prime rib? It's getting late as the bar closes keep some of them warm- crowd favorite


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night…*


----------



## pottz

the beagle wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas.


----------



## pottz

> ive already reopened the bar boss,the guys were out front waiting,we cant dissappoint on xmas*.free hot toddies on the patio *,the fire is roaring and i got gunnies ladies back at the last minute.merry christmas jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah but are you going to charge for that smoked prime rib ( feeds 8-10) Honest answer did Mrs. pottz prefer that Hot Pocket gift that I sent over your smoked prime rib? It s getting late as the bar closes keep some of them warm- crowd favorite
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hot pockets over a slow smoked prime rib,what do think?


----------



## corelz125

Have to watch this one DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Have to watch this one DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Thx- but we both know that Prime rib is the best…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive already reopened the bar boss,the guys were out front waiting,we cant dissappoint on xmas*.free hot toddies on the patio *,the fire is roaring and i got gunnies ladies back at the last minute.merry christmas jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah but are you going to charge for that smoked prime rib ( feeds 8-10) Honest answer did Mrs. pottz prefer that Hot Pocket gift that I sent over your smoked prime rib? It s getting late as the bar closes keep some of them warm- crowd favorite
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hot pockets over a slow smoked prime rib,what do think?
> 
> - pottz


Dude the fantastic prime rib is gone but those Ukrainian's party on- just have some Hot Pockets for them…
DW is not closing goodnight…

Ps don't run out of refreshments or you'll have problems…


----------



## pottz

> Have to watch this one DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


thats hilarious!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

final thoughts…


----------



## pottz

> ive already reopened the bar boss,the guys were out front waiting,we cant dissappoint on xmas*.free hot toddies on the patio *,the fire is roaring and i got gunnies ladies back at the last minute.merry christmas jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah but are you going to charge for that smoked prime rib ( feeds 8-10) Honest answer did Mrs. pottz prefer that Hot Pocket gift that I sent over your smoked prime rib? It s getting late as the bar closes keep some of them warm- crowd favorite
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hot pockets over a slow smoked prime rib,what do think?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude the fantastic prime rib is gone but those Ukrainian s party on- just have some Hot Pockets for them…
> DW is not closing goodnight…
> 
> Ps don t run out of refreshments or you ll have problems…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive worked too many 15 hr days,i think corelz is gonna close tonight ?goodnight boss,keys under the mat,oh damn,sorry.


----------



## pottz

> final thoughts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hell she'll eat whatever you give her !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Oh my friend a Paw cookie is like fine wine…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from the shop. Been busy all day painting boxes, then making some special sized ones, then back to paint, then back to sanding the new boxes when glue was dry. And finally taking apart the previous Drill Press cabinet and looking at what needs to be done to make it fit in finishing room.

I'll take today's special.


----------



## pottz

> Just got in from the shop. Been busy all day painting boxes, then making some special sized ones, then back to paint, then back to sanding the new boxes when glue was dry. And finally taking apart the previous Drill Press cabinet and looking at what needs to be done to make it fit in finishing room.
> 
> I ll take today s special.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sorry gunny no food today the restaurant is closed,just some hot toddies and port wine on the patio with good friends and your lady friends.


----------



## pottz

well guys im gonna sign off for this lonely christmas,gonna go in and snuggle with the beagle….....NO WAIT….i meant the wife of course! damn…you guys know,right…..right!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

There might be a few bones with some meat left in them from the prime rib for a regular


----------



## bandit571




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- out of the holiday spirit no food trucks in the parking lot today…*










*Gunny- I left you a few hot pockets last night- paid the girls to clean up this place and since I live alone and the girls didn't have a place to stay… All I can say is that you are one heck of a guy…*

*
Petey- waiting for the trivia question.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Boxing Day is a holiday celebrated the day after Christmas Day, thus being the second day of Christmastide. Though it originated as a holiday to give gifts to the poor, today Boxing Day is primarily known as a shopping holiday.*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Pottz- out of the holiday spirit no food trucks in the parking lot today…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gunny- I left you a few hot pockets last night- paid the girls to clean up this place and since I live alone and the girls didn t have a place to stay… All I can say is that you are one heck of a guy…*
> 
> *
> Petey- waiting for the trivia question.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I try to take care of my buddies.


----------



## corelz125

Dont they still celebrate boxing day in Canada? It started out as a day for the servants of the rich. Petey we didn't make 2000 by Christmas but should be there by the end of the weekend


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dont they still celebrate boxing day in Canada? It started out as a day for the servants of the rich. Petey we didn t make 2000 by Christmas but should be there by the end of the weekend
> 
> - corelz125


At this pace easily.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on tonight's entertainment


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Are you going to be involved in Saturday night's Boxing day celebration? Gunny is already planning some entertainment… and we know Gunny… we might get something like this…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dont they still celebrate boxing day in Canada? It started out as a day for the servants of the rich. Petey we didn t make 2000 by Christmas but should be there by the end of the weekend
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> At this pace easily.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*If things get slow I'll rile Pottz up and that is good for at least 10 additional posts…*


----------



## corelz125

Haha way to pad the numbers DW


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *If things get slow I ll rile Pottz up and that is good for at least 10 additional posts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Chance favors a prepared mind.


----------



## bandit571

"Sing us a song, you're the Piano man, sing us a song tonight…we're all in the mood for a melody, and you got us feeling alright."

Play it…..and sing along with it…..while "making love to your Tonic & Gin.."

Not sure IF this will work..but..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looking better, first wave of parts bins complete.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Are you going to be involved in Saturday night s Boxing day celebration? Gunny is already planning some entertainment… and we know Gunny… we might get something like this…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not much into boxing getting my face smashed up,but id gladly try some wrestling with the girls ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *If things get slow I ll rile Pottz up and that is good for at least 10 additional posts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Chance favors a prepared mind*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Chance favors a prepared mind.. meaning that sudden flashes of insight don't just happen, but are the product of preparation.

Pottz was given a clean bar with no food trucks- girls taken care of … here it is an afternoon with no venue. he'll post soon so I don't to to start him up before he begins…

WBN project looking good.

Pottz is here…..

later


----------



## pottz

> Looking better, first wave of parts bins complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man gunny like i said before you got the most colorful shop cabinets ive ever seen.lookin real nice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are adding a indoor gun range. Here is our Range instructor.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the one from "Sons of the Gun" series?

Wonder if the "hammer" is back…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Some girls from the office wan to come, couldn't turn them down.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man gunny like i said before you got the most colorful shop cabinets ive ever seen.lookin real nice.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, they are all painted red for Imperial. Going to be my 1/4×20 drawer. Nuts, bolts, threaded rod, nutzerts, knobs and whatever else I have across 3 other drawers. Should free up space elsewhere so I can consolidate some 7/32 stuff I have. In theory anyway. Friend is bringing me a stash he found in a truck he cleaned out.


----------



## pottz

> Some girls from the office wan to come, couldn t turn them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey bring all,those,kind of friends you want gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- general manager… Can I run a Bingo night at Bar and Grill is dark tonight?


----------



## corelz125

Bingo games must end by 3 pm, Unless they pick up the tab for the rest of the night. Gunny I read your post about the lighting and color scheme. I see the method to your colorization. Gun range in the basement plenty of room. Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.


----------



## pottz

you heard the boss dw,bingo is a nogo buddy.those blue hairs dont but drinks or food,so it doesn't pay the bills.cricket is tough,first of the month she wants the rent money,or start packin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you heard the boss dw,bingo is a nogo buddy.those blue hairs dont but drinks or food,so it doesn t pay the bills.cricket is tough,first of the month she wants the rent money,or start packin.
> 
> - pottz


Oh, my friend- bingo is a Moneymaker in a bar with some giddy-up- I thought you were up on bar stuff…



















Well, Pottz the girls, and me from last night are going to play BINGO elsewhere…


----------



## pottz

> you heard the boss dw,bingo is a nogo buddy.those blue hairs dont but drinks or food,so it doesn t pay the bills.cricket is tough,first of the month she wants the rent money,or start packin.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh, my friend- bingo is a Moneymaker in a bar with some giddy-up- I thought you were up on bar stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pottz the girls, and me from last night are going to play BINGO elsewhere…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*YOU WISH YOU OLD FART-LOL!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bingo games must end by 3 pm, Unless they pick up the tab for the rest of the night. Gunny I read your post about the lighting and color scheme. I see the method to your colorization. Gun range in the basement plenty of room. Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.
> 
> - corelz125


*Bingo* - copy

*Gun range in the basement plenty of room-* Dude you better check with ATF on this for they will be harsher on you more so than a Cricket…

*Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.* +1

Ps give your manager Pottz some homework to do while he is on vacation…

https://www.keloland.com/news/your-money-matters/the-alliance-opens-with-gun-range-restaurant-bar-and-much-more/

And as for the suggested instructors for a gun range- you are dealing with GUNS

Enjoy your night I am off to play bingo…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *If things get slow I ll rile Pottz up and that is good for at least 10 additional posts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Chance favors a prepared mind.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Come on soldier- are you keeping count? since this post…


----------



## pottz

well im on the patio,no not the virtual one,enjoying a bottle of four roses whiskey,a gift from my salesman.the fire is cookin and the whiskeys kicken.any jocks want too join me come on over.just finished with some paninies made with last nights left over prime rib,with melted pepper jack cheese,paired with some steak fries.it's a good night boys.


----------



## pottz

> *If things get slow I ll rile Pottz up and that is good for at least 10 additional posts…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Chance favors a prepared mind.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Come on soldier- are you keeping count? since this post…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


careful boys ive got a hair trigger….........ever see full metal jacket?


----------



## pottz

> Bingo games must end by 3 pm, Unless they pick up the tab for the rest of the night. Gunny I read your post about the lighting and color scheme. I see the method to your colorization. Gun range in the basement plenty of room. Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Bingo* - copy
> 
> *Gun range in the basement plenty of room-* Dude you better check with ATF on this for they will be harsher on you more so than a Cricket…
> 
> *Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.* +1
> 
> Ps give your manager Pottz some homework to do while he is on vacation…
> 
> https://www.keloland.com/news/your-money-matters/the-alliance-opens-with-gun-range-restaurant-bar-and-much-more/
> 
> And as for the suggested instructors for a gun range- you are dealing with GUNS
> 
> Enjoy your night I am off to play bingo…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ATF? what are talking about dw,what gun range,gunny rambles,it wouldn't even be legal to have a gun range in a bar? he was talking about some place in montana!


----------



## bandit571

Or, Dodge City?

as in "Give me 3 steps"?

Used to remember a place in Grayling, MI…...Spike's Keg'ofNails…..( Biker Bar…)

Then there was The Red Barn…....wooden floors, covered in peanut shells….One fine evening, we decided to stop in….Standing on the front porch, could hear the music….could FEEL the floor boards shaking clear outside the doors…thought the place was really jumping…looked in a window…only 2 "ladies" were dancing…...Hmmm

Was the kind of place..that you carried a fishing pole, with an ear of corn tied to the end of the line….you cast the corn in the doorway….if'n ya get a bite, cut the line, and head to the next place….some of them could cover 2 bar stools…one per cheek….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on an idea for storage in my small finishing room. My rule for this room is no modifications to the walls. As in no opening up the sheetrock. So I have plenty of windows and they are all the same size hole. Thinking I can sneak in two inserts in the windows to hold paint supplies. Would require some insulate board behind the inserts but hardly a problem. Does not have to have doors so that simplifies things some. Here is a picture of the space I have in mind.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gun range in the basement plenty of room-* Dude you better check with ATF on this for they will be harsher on you more so than a Cricket…
> 
> *Free hot pocket with every 30 mins of range time.* +1
> 
> Ps give your manager Pottz some homework to do while he is on vacation…
> 
> https://www.keloland.com/news/your-money-matters/the-alliance-opens-with-gun-range-restaurant-bar-and-much-more/
> 
> And as for the suggested instructors for a gun range- you are dealing with GUNS
> 
> Enjoy your night I am off to play bingo…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hardly an issue, I have connections. How else do you think I can keep up the stream of women coming in each night. Don't know why you paid them, or for what. They still owe me a few more favors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Come on soldier- are you keeping count? since this post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Was busy painting the next batch of bins for the drawers. Then took apart the old Drill Press cart and had to look into some design modifications to make it work in the finishing room. Ran out of napkins, have to make a run to McD's this week to stock back up.

They get excited when you walk out the door with the entire napkin dispenser….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Working on an idea for storage in my small finishing room. My rule for this room is no modifications to the walls. As in no opening up the sheetrock. So I have plenty of windows and they are all the same size hole. Thinking I can sneak in two inserts in the windows to hold paint supplies. Would require some insulate board behind the inserts but hardly a problem. Does not have to have doors so that simplifies things some. Here is a picture of the space I have in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> Or, Dodge City?
> 
> as in "Give me 3 steps"?
> 
> Used to remember a place in Grayling, MI…...Spike s Keg ofNails…..( Biker Bar…)
> 
> Then there was The Red Barn…....wooden floors, covered in peanut shells….One fine evening, we decided to stop in….Standing on the front porch, could hear the music….could FEEL the floor boards shaking clear outside the doors…thought the place was really jumping…looked in a window…only 2 "ladies" were dancing…...Hmmm
> 
> Was the kind of place..that you carried a fishing pole, with an ear of corn tied to the end of the line….you cast the corn in the doorway….if n ya get a bite, cut the line, and head to the next place….some of them could cover 2 bar stools…one per cheek….
> 
> - bandit571


you crack me up buddy,but hey on a cold winters night,it's 1:30 and the bar is almost empty,and your horney as hell,what ya gonna do?....jack in the box taco's that's what-lol.but thats LA!


----------



## pottz

hey you guys are too frickin horney,none of those hot babes is gonna go for any of us,so stop talkin like your some hot stud gettin some action! admit we live a fantasy life,well maybe not gunny,he has his hot ukraine babe.LOL.*.LOVE YOU GUYS,JUST GET REAL!!!!!*


----------



## corelz125

Bandit were you the one that had the line when the big girl comes over and asks for your number "do you have a pen? Well you better get back in it" guess that was for the red barn crowd.
It's only illegal if you get caught


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


Nah I got some good minds working on it.


----------



## corelz125

Not to many holes how about a drop down shelf from the ceiling either find the joist over head to screw into or go with some toggle bolts? Hilti make some nice toggle bolts with the plastic sleeve that way you don't lose the nut. I have a small lumber rack hanging in the garage made with chicago bar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> it s 1:30 and the bar is almost empty,and your (censored) as hell,what ya gonna do?...*.jack in the box taco s* that s what-lol.but thats LA!
> 
> - pottz





















For me, those Jax toco's are a go-to for 60 years.

Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not to many holes how about a drop down shelf from the ceiling either find the joist over head to screw into or go with some toggle bolts? Hilti make some nice toggle bolts with the plastic sleeve that way you don t lose the nut. I have a small lumber rack hanging in the garage made with chicago bar.
> 
> - corelz125


Good idea. I don't mind couple of screws at top an d bottom to hold it in, easy to repair later. Just don't want major repairs when I go to sell the place.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey you guys are too frickin horney,none of those hot babes is gonna go for any of us,so stop talkin like your some hot stud gettin some action! admit we live a fantasy life,well maybe not gunny,he has his hot ukraine babe.LOL.*.LOVE YOU GUYS,JUST GET REAL!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Come visit me when I move back to Nikolaev, Ukraine. I PROMISE you will have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## pottz

> it s 1:30 and the bar is almost empty,and your (censored) as hell,what ya gonna do?...*.jack in the box taco s* that s what-lol.but thats LA!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, those Jax toco s are a go-to for 60 years.
> 
> Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i hate to admit it but when it's late and im drunk jack makes me happy-lol.


----------



## pottz

hey thirty four posts to 2000,shall we do it tonight or what? woooohoooo!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> For me, those Jax toco s are a go-to for 60 years.
> 
> Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll take 3 specials with sour cream on the side. Plus whatever tonight's special is.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I told Gunney that I would get 10 


> it s 1:30 and the bar is almost empty,and your (censored) as hell,what ya gonna do?...*.jack in the box taco s* that s what-lol.but thats LA!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, those Jax toco s are a go-to for 60 years.
> 
> Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i hate to admit it but when it s late and im drunk jack makes me happy-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> For me, those Jax toco s are a go-to for 60 years.
> 
> Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> I ll take 3 specials with sour cream on the side. Plus whatever tonight s special is. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Corelz left you a bone and I left a Hot Pocket- We'll see if Pottz has anything for you.

But you may not have priority… The Dire Wolf and Beagle "LOVE" Jack in the Box Tocos


----------



## pottz

> hey you guys are too frickin horney,none of those hot babes is gonna go for any of us,so stop talkin like your some hot stud gettin some action! admit we live a fantasy life,well maybe not gunny,he has his hot ukraine babe.LOL.*.LOVE YOU GUYS,JUST GET REAL!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Come visit me when I move back to Nikolaev, Ukraine. I PROMISE you will have a GREAT time!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your reallyy goin man…really?you gonna leave the us for a place with an uncertain future buddy?


----------



## pottz

> For me, those Jax toco s are a go-to for 60 years.
> 
> Pottz from culinary experience those taste buds do things…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *
> I ll take 3 specials with sour cream on the side. Plus whatever tonight s special is. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Corelz left you a bone and I left a Hot Pocket- We ll see if Pottz has anything for you.
> 
> But you may not have priority… The Dire Wolf and Beagle "LOVE" Jack in the Box Tocos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hell with the beagle when daddy want's a taco the beagle backs off-NOW!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> your reallyy goin man…really?you gonna leave the us for a place with an uncertain future buddy?
> 
> - pottz


18 months, been planning on it for 10 years. At no time in my life has the future been certain. I take it one day at a time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN-Have you ever had Jack in Box tocos?










If not then you need to live another day


----------



## pottz

> your reallyy goin man…really?you gonna leave the us for a place with an uncertain future buddy?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 18 months, been planning on it for 10 years. At no time in my life has the future been certain. I take it one day at a time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


alright i can respect that,and i wish you happiness.hell maybe i will come and see you.if were ever covid free…..someday i hope!


----------



## pottz

> WBN-Have you ever had Jack in Box tocos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not then you need to live another day
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's best if your at least half drunk,about midnight is best….........damn now i want some!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN-Have you ever had Jack in Box tocos?
> 
> If not then you need to live another day
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not that I recall. I eat at home every night and rarely get out of the house except for supply runs. My wife is a good cook. Plus I eat small portions. Drove her nuts the first year we were married. She was sure I didn't like her cooking. Finally caught on I practice portion control as well as eating balanced meals. Meat, starch and a veggie is a meal, except breakfast that is just coffee.

This is how I have kept my weight steady at 170 lbs for long time..


----------



## pottz

> WBN-Have you ever had Jack in Box tocos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not then you need to live another day
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it's best if your at least half drunk,about midnight is best….........damn now i want some!


> WBN-Have you ever had Jack in Box tocos?
> 
> If not then you need to live another day
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Not that I recall. I eat at home every night and rarely get out of the house except for supply runs. My wife is a good cook. Plus I eat small portions. Drove her nuts the first year we were married. She was sure I didn t like her cooking. Finally caught on I practice portion control as well as eating balanced meals. Meat, starch and a veggie is a meal, except breakfast that is just coffee.
> 
> This is how I have kept my weight steady at 170 lbs for long time..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i gotta learn from you because my portion control is eat till you cant eat anymore-ha!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> alright i can respect that,and i wish you happiness.hell maybe i will come and see you.if were ever covid free…..someday i hope!
> 
> - pottz


We live away from tourist area, such as Odessa, Ukraine. So you get out and meet the common folk so to speak. Much different reception. I was 2nd American to visit her grandmothers village. 1st guy was a jerk, I am more respectful of local cultures. PLUS, to them anyone that stayed in Iraq for 3 years has this war hero status. They see Iraq like USSR and Afghanistan. Those soldiers saw a much different reality than I did.

So everyone in the village was happy to hear, and approved, that we got engaged.


----------



## pottz

> alright i can respect that,and i wish you happiness.hell maybe i will come and see you.if were ever covid free…..someday i hope!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We live away from tourist area, such as Odessa, Ukraine. So you get out and meet the common folk so to speak. Much different reception. I was 2nd American to visit her grandmothers village. 1st guy was a jerk, I am more respectful of local cultures. PLUS, to them anyone that stayed in Iraq for 3 years has this war hero status. They see Iraq like USSR and Afghanistan. Those soldiers saw a much different reality than I did.
> 
> So everyone in the village was happy to hear, and approved, that we got engaged.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats respect,and you earned it gunny.your not a tourist your someone that respects them,and they respect that.i wish you the best man.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i gotta learn from you because my portion control is eat till you cant eat anymore-ha!
> 
> - pottz


After my divorce in 2006 I went from 170 to 230. So when I got to Iraq in 2007 it was a bit of reality check for me. My armor alone weighed 55 lbs. Alot of weight to carry around. Took 6 months but got back to 170 and then got a eating buddy to beat me up about portions. Also learned to drink 32 oz of water BEFORE the meal to help with just packing it away. After awhile that becomes habit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thats respect,and you earned it gunny.your not a tourist your someone that respects them,and they respect that.i wish you the best man.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks. It did not help that my wife told them exactly what my job title was, Hazardous Materials Specialist. Sounds more ominous than what it was. Up until I came that visit I had never shared pictures of me in armor or with my weapons. So I looked like a average person just in the desert. Once the armor and weapons pictures came out, WHOA buddy.

Add to that I had been injured and am crippled with my wrist, and still kept working. No telling what thought process was going through there mind.

Made the mistake of giving a picture of me in USMC dress blues to my wife. Her Uncle enlarged it and they figured out what the medals on my chest meant. Some medals you can't just shrug off and say they are for typewriting skills ya know? LOL

Had some explaining to do on next visit. Got the full interrogation from her Uncle. LOL


----------



## corelz125

I do it backwards I eat first then drink. I havent seen 170 since high school. Was in the low 180s back in the spring between having the flu for a week than covid a month later. No smell or taste eating doesnt have the same enjoyment.


----------



## pottz

> thats respect,and you earned it gunny.your not a tourist your someone that respects them,and they respect that.i wish you the best man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks. It did not help that my wife told them exactly what my job title was, Hazardous Materials Specialist. Sounds more ominous than what it was. Up until I came that visit I had never shared pictures of me in armor or with my weapons. So I looked like a average person just in the desert. Once the armor and weapons pictures came out, WHOA buddy.
> 
> Add to that I had been injured and am crippled with my wrist, and still kept working. No telling what thought process was going through there mind.
> 
> Made the mistake of giving a picture of me in USMC dress blues to my wife. Her Uncle enlarged it and they figured out what the medals on my chest meant. Some medals you can t just shrug off and say they are for typewriting skills ya know? LOL
> 
> Had some explaining to do on next visit. Got the full interrogation from her Uncle. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well all i can say is (im on one knee head held low) just a simple thank you for what youve given of your life too this country,something i wish todays generation would understand and respect other than than the frickin video game they love too play all day.sadly when the day comes todays kids understand the sacrafices made and life lost,it will be too late…...........peace gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I do it backwards I eat first then drink. I havent seen 170 since high school. Was in the low 180s back in the spring between having the flu for a week than covid a month later. No smell or taste eating doesnt have the same enjoyment.
> 
> - corelz125


We had guys that came to Iraq at say 185 ish, and with the buffet line in the chow hall GAINED weight over the 250 lb mark. When they came out and started cracking down many got send home after 3 months. Having not lost the required 10 lbs. Medic told me some even gained weight while on probation for being overweight.

Heck we did what I call social working out which is just lift some weights and joke around every night. I got big.


----------



## pottz

> I do it backwards I eat first then drink. I havent seen 170 since high school. Was in the low 180s back in the spring between having the flu for a week than covid a month later. No smell or taste eating doesnt have the same enjoyment.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We had guys that came to Iraq at say 185 ish, and with the buffet line in the chow hall GAINED weight over the 250 lb mark. When they came out and started cracking down many got send home after 3 months. Having not lost the required 10 lbs. Medic told me some even gained weight while on probation for being overweight.
> 
> Heck we did what I call social working out which is just lift some weights and joke around every night. I got big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*YOU STUD!!!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well all i can say is (im on one knee head held low) just a simple thank you for what youve given of your life too this country,something
> - pottz


You are welcome, and I have no regrets. Sure I am minorly crippled, but they never got past me. The line held and nobody got killed except habib and his buddies. It ain't got to be pretty. Sometimes you just take the hammer and drive the nail in the piece of wood. LOL


----------



## pottz

> I do it backwards I eat first then drink. I havent seen 170 since high school. Was in the low 180s back in the spring between having the flu for a week than covid a month later. No smell or taste eating doesnt have the same enjoyment.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We had guys that came to Iraq at say 185 ish, and with the buffet line in the chow hall GAINED weight over the 250 lb mark. When they came out and started cracking down many got send home after 3 months. Having not lost the required 10 lbs. Medic told me some even gained weight while on probation for being overweight.
> 
> Heck we did what I call social working out which is just lift some weights and joke around every night. I got big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*YOU STUD!!!*
hey anyone near a jack in the box…..anyone?


----------



## pottz

well good night jocks the bar is closed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> hey you guys are too frickin horney,none of those hot babes is gonna go for any of us,so stop talkin like your some hot stud gettin some action! admit we live a fantasy life,well maybe not gunny,he has his hot ukraine babe.LOL.*.LOVE YOU GUYS,JUST GET REAL!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Speak for yourself, Man! Maybe hotties aint gonna be going with you, but I am not gonna be having a problem in that department. Did I mention my wife is Swedish, was a dancer when I met her, and owns high-end sex-shops in Denmark and Sweden.

https://www.lust.dk

I am 100% certain I will win the* hottest wife competition*, but I damn sure aint posting a photo of her for you lugs to drool over.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Niece and Nephew here for a couple of days. She works at NBC sports and is responsible for Golf marketing and much more. Very cool (to me)

So you guys quit after 1991 posts?

Golf today, 2nd day in a row. a little cold for us.

I hope you all had a nice Christmas.

Are all Ukraine women beautiful?


----------



## corelz125

Here in NYC sex shops are owned by old guys. Closest jack in the box is a few 100 miles for me. When I start to get near the 200 lb range it's time to change what and how I eat. It's easy to get fat hard not to. It's like a lot of countries they have a percent good looking people and then not so good looking. Nobody shares the pics of the not so good looking ones.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I am 100% certain I will win the* hottest wife competition*, but I damn sure aint posting a photo of her for you lugs to drool over.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So you guys quit after 1991 posts?
> 
> Are all Ukraine women beautiful?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The bar closed so we went home and went to bed, so yes….

No they are all not knock down drag out beauty queens.


----------



## bandit571

Something about the "Babushka Syndrome"?

Spuds O'Brian, with diced Bacon and a few eggs scrambled in…..served with shredded cheese and choice of hot sauce…....and call it breakfast…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hold on guys we live in an era in the definition of couples have changed

Man changing for his marriage-










Woman changing for her marriage-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Something about the "Babushka Syndrome"?
> 
> Spuds O Brian, with diced Bacon and a few eggs scrambled in…..served with shredded cheese and choice of hot sauce…....and call it breakfast…
> 
> - bandit571


And some coffee to wash it down.


----------



## pottz

> hey you guys are too frickin horney,none of those hot babes is gonna go for any of us,so stop talkin like your some hot stud gettin some action! admit we live a fantasy life,well maybe not gunny,he has his hot ukraine babe.LOL.*.LOVE YOU GUYS,JUST GET REAL!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Speak for yourself, Man! Maybe hotties aint gonna be going with you, but I am not gonna be having a problem in that department. Did I mention my wife is Swedish, was a dancer when I met her, and owns high-end sex-shops in Denmark and Sweden.
> 
> https://www.lust.dk
> 
> I am 100% certain I will win the* hottest wife competition*, but I damn sure aint posting a photo of her for you lugs to drool over.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


like my buddy tony says,pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## pottz

alright weve made it to another milestone the big 2k and in record time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> alright weve made it to another milestone the big 2k and in record time.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL FRUITCAKE DAY










and if you have the money…


----------



## corelz125

Little Billy was at home doing his math homework. He said to himself, "Two plus five, that son of a btch is seven. Three plus six, that son of a btch is nine."

In that moment, his mother comes in and hears what he is saying.

"Billy, what are you doing? Why are you saying that?"

Little Billy answered, "I'm doing my math homework, Mom."

She said, "And is that what your teacher taught you?"

He replied, "Yes."

The next day, the mother, worried about the education her son is receiving, goes to Little Billy's school to talk to the teacher.

The mother said to his math teacher, "I would like to know what you are teaching my son in math?"

The teacher replied, "Right now, we are learning addition problems."

Billy's mother asked, "And are you teaching them to say two plus two, that son of a b_tch is four?"

When the teacher stopped laughing she replied, "Not at all! What I taught them was two plus two, THE SUM OF WHICH IS four."


----------



## corelz125

A guy goes over to his friend's house, rings the bell, and the wife answers.

"Hi, is Tony home?"

"No, he went to the store.", she replies.

"Well, you mind if I wait?"

"No, come in."

They sit down and the friend says "You know Nora, you have the greatest breasts I have ever seen. I'd give you a hundred bucks if I could just see one."Nora thinks about this for a second and figures what the hell - a hundred bucks. She opens her robe and shows one. He promptly thanks her and throws a hundred bucks on the table.

They sit there a while longer and Chris says "They are so beautiful I've got to see the both of them. I'll give you another hundred bucks if I could just see the both of them together."

Nora thinks about this and thinks what the hell, opens her robe, and gives Chris a nice long look. Chris thanks her, throws another hundred bucks on the table, and then says he can't wait any longer and leaves.

A while later Tony arrives home and his wife says "You know, your weird friend Chris came over. "

Tony thinks about this for a second and says "Well did he drop off the 200 bucks he owes me?"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> like my buddy tony says,pictures or it didn t happen!
> 
> - pottz


Ok then. You all can post pictures of your wives, and I will let you know if you have won!!! Or not….........


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Guy gets a letter inviting him to join Mensa; who are meeting Friday.

Our boy rushes out to the store and asks for eveything written by Plato, in the original Greek. And for all of Shakespeare in the olde English. Oh, and a calculator with full logorithmic function. Full log.

The man behind the counter asks if our guy is a member of Mensa?

Our guy proudly replies in the affirmative; and wonders aloud why he was asked?

Well, for one thing, this is a butcher shop….............


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Little Billy was at home doing his math homework. He said to himself, "Two plus five, that son of a btch is seven. Three plus six, that son of a btch is nine."
> 
> In that moment, his mother comes in and hears what he is saying.
> 
> "Billy, what are you doing? Why are you saying that?"
> 
> Little Billy answered, "I'm doing my math homework, Mom."
> 
> She said, "And is that what your teacher taught you?"
> 
> He replied, "Yes."
> 
> The next day, the mother, worried about the education her son is receiving, goes to Little Billy's school to talk to the teacher.
> 
> The mother said to his math teacher, "I would like to know what you are teaching my son in math?"
> 
> The teacher replied, "Right now, we are learning addition problems."
> 
> Billy's mother asked, "And are you teaching them to say two plus two, that son of a b_tch is four?"
> 
> When the teacher stopped laughing she replied, "Not at all! What I taught them was two plus two, THE SUM OF WHICH IS four."
> 
> - corelz125


;-)) Good one! I wonder if that could correct the math in Seattle. 2 + 2 can equal anything there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm sure the guy that wrote the chart limiting most to 170 pounds couldn't clean and jerk 100# overhead with one hand. I never lifted weights. Just discovered that one day when I was at a friend's house who did. Tried it just to find out ;-) Several times doctors asked if I was taking steroids. No. Just natural from growing up stacking 300 tons of hay every summer. I was about 215 when my avatar picture was taken. My suspenders didn't touch anything between my chest and where they attached to my trousers. Rather than the weight limit chart the suspenders test is probably more appropriate ;-)

One of the kids I went to school with was very skinny. The coach told him he needed to lift some weights to put on a little meat for football season. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a hay stack. If that wasn't enough, put it back where it was. ;-)

Our football team was dominating the league for a couple years. They were afraid the others would vote them into the next league with bigger schools. There was an exhibition game with a bigger school from Boise I believe. Our team dominated that game. The kids were shocked! The coach said it was because they were in such much better shape being active working on their dad's farms all year round instead of just "shaping up" for football season ;-) I'm sticking with the suspenders test instead of the weight limit chart.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, I see golf on today. Looks like they are playing in a lake in the desert in Missouri. I didn't know there was a desert in Missouri ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Petey, I see golf on today. Looks like they are playing in a lake in the desert in Missouri. I didn t know there was a desert in Missouri ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats why they call it misery bob-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been in shop all day. Took apart previous Drill Press cart. the sides will go back on new framework but bit wider and will have this parts washer built into top. Should squeeze maybe 4 drawers out of it. Lose some space having the parts washer hang down into the cabinet, about 5 inches total. Got the new frames made up, one required a panel to be glued in the bottom. Glue can dry till tomorrow when I get back in shop.

Parts bins got last coat of paint. Tuesday I should be moving 1/4 stuff into the top drawer and see what bins I will need for 2nd drawer.


----------



## pottz

hey i was in the shop today myself so the smoker is cold boys,who wants to cook tonight?


----------



## pottz

looks like a slow night,i may close up early tonight.no food for those that show up,but hey we got plenty of booze boys.the fire on the patio is roaring and the bar maids are even hotter!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kiss 2020 good bye ;-)

https://www.newyorker.com/cartoon/a24665


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks like a slow night,i may close up early tonight.no food for those that show up,but hey we got plenty of booze boys.the fire on the patio is roaring and the bar maids are even hotter!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Across the street at the church- the pastor had a Jack in the Box food truck brought in.

I brought home a strawberry shake and 2 tocos*


----------



## pottz

> looks like a slow night,i may close up early tonight.no food for those that show up,but hey we got plenty of booze boys.the fire on the patio is roaring and the bar maids are even hotter!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Across the street at the church- the pastor had a Jack in the Box food truck brought in.
> 
> I brought home a strawberry shake and 2 tocos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


those tacos made with,some say,cat food are damn good around midnight when youve been drinking.their still the same as when i had the first one about 50 years ago.damn dw now i wont some-lol.


----------



## pottz

well no shows so im gonna close boys,damn it's a shame all these lovely ladies and just me,im sure swmbo wont mind if i bring a few "friends" home tonight.thank god she goes too bed early! night guys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, you are over 2000, just not by Christmas. ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey you closed the bar with 2021 comments. That is amazing.

I hope you are all doing well.

This forum is has so many random thoughts…cracks me up. I think I need that!

I just read the covid time line from Wikapedia. (spelling?) This after a discussion with someone that hates DJT. A lot of bad info out there. That is the most disturbing thing to me.

On a lighter note I have played 154 rounds of golf in 2020. I don't know how many things I have made. I need to change that. I like golf, but I think I should make more stuff. in 2021 I will make more stuff.

Sun is up, my company is about to awake. Have a great day guys.

Be safe.


----------



## Cricket

Reminder: This is a family-friendly community. The adult jokes are not okay.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Last round of paint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I see a boy and his dog going to the woodshed but I can't tell if it is a Beagle or a Dire wolf, with him?

Ps. Food trucks are family-friendly!*

Guys we made 2,000 but New Year's Eve is coming and if Disney can do it so can we…










.... from one sinner to another…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In the old days an illegal party was hundreds of people in a warehouse off their heads on illicit goodies.

Nowadays, an illegal party is sitting with your grandparents at their home, sipping herbal tea.

But such is alright with me, as illicit goodies are bad for you, and in a couple years or so I will be the grandparent.

Always a bright side.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PG humor

Teaching My Husky To Play Piano!*


----------



## pottz

> *I see a boy and his dog going to the woodshed but I can t tell if it is a Beagle or a Dire wolf, with him?
> 
> Ps. Food trucks are family-friendly!*
> 
> Guys we made 2,000 but New Year s Eve is coming and if Disney can do it so can we…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... from one sinner to another…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id say neither dw looks like an old hound dog that guys take hunting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL CARD PLAYING DAY










and this may be a nice picture for the Bar and Grill


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- do you need any help with the food for tonight? I have prime Tri-tip in the sous-vide and it will be ready around 6…










family-style restaurants are popular today do you want me to bring in a children's food truck?










Also, you guys can use this poster that I made… no fee required…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- do you need any help with the food for tonight? I have prime Tri-tip in the sous-vide and it will be ready around 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family-style restaurants are popular today do you want me to bring in a children s food truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you guys can use this poster that I made… no fee required…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds good dw roll with it.


----------



## bandit571

Went out shopping for the Boss' Birthday Present….









Boss loves her Birthday Present…..happy wife, happy life…..
( traded the old 2010 Grand Caravan off to get this 2017 Chevy)

Shop was closed today…McD's for supper…..been a LONG day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*6 Fun Card Games We Can Play-










https://bargames101.com/6-fun-card-games-to-play-at-the-bar/

the wait staff will be dressed appropriately-










Children's area we may try this weekend…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One thing I will not attempt is trying to pitch a "Joke" around here (per Pottz)

Captain C125- come on man spin us a family-rated Joke… *










*You are the Joke meister…

Real Men don't say please*


----------



## corelz125

Todays joke is note rated g so cant post it. It's my wife's bday today but she isn't getting no car.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *It s my wife s bday today but she isn t getting no car.*
> 
> - corelz125


Care to share what she got? But with the amount of money Pottz is paying you, maybe not…


----------



## corelz125

Got a dinner for 12 people. I coulda used the ducks card that night


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this info on Jokes-

*"Antibiotics and insulin aside, laughter is undeniably the best medicine. However, while many of us have repertoires chock-full of raunchy jokes perfect for cracking up our college pals, there are numerous times when a more delicate, clean joke is needed-like when you're trying to win over that new boss or elicit a laugh from your grandma. And while there's certainly a place in every amateur comedian's routine for a few groaners-we're looking at you, dad jokes-these clean jokes manage to walk that delicate line between jokes that stay on the right side of PG and ones that will actually make you laugh. The next time you've got an audience to impress, these funny clean jokes are sure to have everyone cracking up."*

Enjoy- and here is one for the Beagle and Dire wolf…










bottom caption"Bark, Bark…"


----------



## corelz125

Have to pick up the rated g slack DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Have to pick up the rated g slack DW
> 
> - corelz125


OK- we will start showing on the big TV- 
*K'eyush The Stunt Dog*
https://www.youtube.com/c/KeyushTheStuntDog

I am starting to learn about those Huskies… I have a few more ideas for keeping us rated PG…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top- Max would be a great addition for "propane lectures"*










or people like…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the wait staff will be dressed appropriately-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You gotta be kidding me?????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

G-night- I will give thanks to those who are trying to keep this forum +1

Pottz- are you OK - PM me if you need to talk… is what you wrote to me one time and I did… therefore the offer is now to you…

The Joke meister's and Bandit had celebrations of their wives b-day… are you going to tell us what you got the Joke meister wife a gift?

On the other hand, I hope that it wasn't from Brian's wife's catalog… pre- PG days


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the wait staff will be dressed appropriately-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You gotta be kidding me?????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No kidding- did you see Crickets greeting? Pottz gave me the kitchen tonight and we are PG..

More of your shop cabinets will fit right in…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I found this info on Jokes-
> 
> *"Antibiotics and insulin aside, laughter is undeniably the best medicine. However, while many of us have repertoires chock-full of raunchy jokes perfect for cracking up our college pals, there are numerous times when a more delicate, clean joke is needed-like when you re trying to win over that new boss or elicit a laugh from your grandma. And while there s certainly a place in every amateur comedian s routine for a few groaners-we re looking at you, dad jokes-these clean jokes manage to walk that delicate line between jokes that stay on the right side of PG and ones that will actually make you laugh. The next time you ve got an audience to impress, these funny clean jokes are sure to have everyone cracking up."*
> 
> Enjoy- and here is one for the Beagle and Dire wolf…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom caption"Bark, Bark…"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I must be loosing it. I laughed at that ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top- Max would be a great addition for "propane lectures"*


 Stupidity is not ignorance. Ignorance can be fixed through education. Stupidity is an intentional decision to ignore facts motivated by greed, narcissism, tribal instincts and low self-esteem (fragile egos).

Tribal instincts and fragile egos plus greed is why the city and fire department do not support fire, building or propane code enforcements here. Since you have to be willing to kill if you are risking lives and the neighborhood, any event should be first degree arson or murder since it was an intentional decision. Lectures are over. Time to write indictments for law enforcement consideration as well as document for asset recovery and wrongful death suits for any survivors and heirs.

Congress recently released their Boeing investigation saying "systemic deficiencies" posed an "unnecessary risk to the flying public." IMO, 346 deaths caused by Boeing ignoring safety standards, ignoring 57 whistleblowers and firing safety engineers is definitely an "unnecessary risk to the flying public."

Our mayor is a former Boeing financial manager from Boeing. She brings that Myopic Financial Focus Policy ignoring safety standards. If she has a moral compass or any sense of integrity, she would flip sides and support safety in the community; especially when the magnitude 9 plus earthquake is due. There is a 12 foot high retaining wall nearby built 3 years ago with loose landscaping blocks, no reinforcement of any kind. It is beginning to show signs of stress and failure. I will not be alone suffering the consequences of being annexed by Aberrant Chity. IMO, one could easily substitute the accommodated developers and the city building department for Boeing and the FAA in the Congressional report. The conclusion would be appropriately applicable to both.



> or people like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 I would love to be able to do a demonstration for the mayor and council ;-))

OK, DW, Please rate that indictment statement 1 to 10. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1 


> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I must be loosing it. I laughed at that ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You have so much to offer from propane to politics… and more importantly your posts on your family…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12,400 views on the board…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bandit571

Been on "Laundry Detail" for the last 2 hours…..also means I get to stay IN the shop, for that same amount of time…

Pictures when I wake back up…later this morning…









Trying to get the hang of doing these things…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I must be loosing it. I laughed at that ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You have so much to offer from propane to politics… and more importantly your posts on your family…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Its not politics. These are criminal issues. BTW, neighbor had an SUV and pickup with a dump bed stolen last Dec 30, 2019. The [email protected][email protected]*d$ stole the replacement truck with a dump bed on the 27th. 3 vehicles in a year stolen. Politicians here are not politicians, they are part of organized crime. They encourage expansion. It would not surprise me if we see incidents like Nashville becoming popular here ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW boys lost to the girls at GIN yesterday. (National playing card day)

Did you know Voyager 2 is over 11 billion miles from earth? It's been flying for 42 years. It is still communicating back to earth.

I believe the dogs playing cards was done by Albert Payson Terhune. His home is in my home town.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Correction dogs playing cards was by Cassius Marcellus Coolidge,


----------



## corelz125

What was the show that had the dog playing cards painting in it? Good times?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Started last night's adventure with 46 bins in this drawer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After gathering all the 1/4×20 stuff from various locations. It all fit with 4 extra bins.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> After gathering all the 1/4×20 stuff from various locations. It all fit with 4 extra bins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 nice job


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx Petey- I also found this one for Pottz's area…*


----------



## pottz

> *6 Fun Card Games We Can Play-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bargames101.com/6-fun-card-games-to-play-at-the-bar/
> 
> the wait staff will be dressed appropriately-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children s area we may try this weekend…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats better,she needs to straighten her tie though.


----------



## pottz

> *It s my wife s bday today but she isn t getting no car.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Care to share what she got? But with the amount of money Pottz is paying you, maybe not…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what do you mean i work for corelz,havn't even got a pay check yet!


----------



## pottz

> What was the show that had the dog playing cards painting in it? Good times?
> 
> - corelz125


yes if i remember right,and thats IF !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz are you "smoking" tonight?

I got a pot a split pea going…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Care to share what she got? But with the amount of money Pottz is paying you, maybe not…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what do you mean i work for corelz,*havn t even got a pay check yet!*
> 
> - pottz


*but you got a nice Christmas bonus…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

I remember a show with a dogs playing cards painting, cant think of the name.

I just posted pics of my shop, somehow I don't have a thumbnail photo, I posted pics in the comments section.

Having a "tuni" on the Lani , spectacular evening. Cheers Lumber Jocks at Corelz bar!

Wife making Mexican tonight so I wont be ordering food.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you "smoking" tonight?
> 
> I got a pot a split pea going…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds good ive been in the shop all day,smokers cold.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz,
> 
> I remember a show with a dogs playing cards painting, cant think of the name.
> 
> I just posted pics of my shop, somehow I don t have a thumbnail photo, I posted pics in the comments section.
> 
> Having a "tuni" on the Lani , spectacular evening. Cheers Lumber Jocks at Corelz bar!
> 
> Wife making Mexican tonight so I wont be ordering food.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats ok just have her make enough to supply the grill.enough for say 50 should be good,dw's making soup.


----------



## corelz125

smoked ham in a good split pea soup is a good winter dish. Pottz your still working off your debt got a long way to go still. Gunny the drawers to the right what version of camo is that? I only have plastic trays with screws in them.


----------



## corelz125

A New York attorney representing a wealthy art collector called and asked to speak to his client.

"Saul, I have some good news and I have some bad news."

The art collector replied, "You know, I've had an awful day, Jack, so let's hear the good news first."

The lawyer said, "Well, I met with your wife today, and she informed me that she has invested only $5,000 in two very nice pictures that she thinks will bring somewhere between $15 and $20 million … and I think she could be right."

Saul replied enthusiastically, "Holy cow! Well done! My wife is a brilliant business woman, isn't she? You've just made my day. Now, I know I can handle the bad news. What is it?"

The lawyer replied, "The pictures are of you and your secretary


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny the drawers to the right what version of camo is that? I only have plastic trays with screws in them.
> 
> - corelz125


Check it out here

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/416795


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> thats ok just have her make enough to supply the grill.enough for say 50 should be good,dw s making soup.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I think that Petey meant that she doing that for the family… fear not I think we some hidden in the freezer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dealing with an old trusted tool…* DeWalt D443 sander



















back when DeWalt made them in America… built solid but the on/off switch and speed reducer- didn't live up …
I made an on/off side rheostat work until the hook and loop wore out- about $50… yet it was never the workhorse that Norm Abrams showed on This Old House…

I just may purchase a Festool Rotex when the government sends some stimulus money- but Festool is a German company and if you think about it just about anything we purchase today has a foreign attachment… We had Pakistan counting some of our electoral ballots…


----------



## corelz125

I see more of an abstract art piece


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- self delete- that was extremely distracting


----------



## pottz

> smoked ham in a good split pea soup is a good winter dish. Pottz your still working off your debt got a long way to go still. Gunny the drawers to the right what version of camo is that? I only have plastic trays with screws in them.
> 
> - corelz125


i hear ya,but lets make sure we dont "over" spend again,if you guys know what i mean !


----------



## pottz

> A New York attorney representing a wealthy art collector called and asked to speak to his client.
> 
> "Saul, I have some good news and I have some bad news."
> 
> The art collector replied, "You know, I've had an awful day, Jack, so let's hear the good news first."
> 
> The lawyer said, "Well, I met with your wife today, and she informed me that she has invested only $5,000 in two very nice pictures that she thinks will bring somewhere between $15 and $20 million … and I think she could be right."
> 
> Saul replied enthusiastically, "Holy cow! Well done! My wife is a brilliant business woman, isn't she? You've just made my day. Now, I know I can handle the bad news. What is it?"
> 
> The lawyer replied, "The pictures are of you and your secretary
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> thats ok just have her make enough to supply the grill.enough for say 50 should be good,dw s making soup.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz I think that Petey meant that she doing that for the family… fear not I think we some hidden in the freezer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh i know what he meant,i meant maybe she could up the quantity a little.and dont dare open any of those nasty frozen dinners.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey is a class guy he sent us a food truck instead…










and they have Al pastor…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i hear ya,but lets make sure we dont "over" spend again,if you guys know what i mean !
> 
> - pottz


Pottz you could make money to pay off your debt or blackmail Corelz- his secret unpublished jokes that you came across- the Beagle has a good nose for finding things… Only you buddy-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz as the general manager shouldn't you be planning for 2021?

Here is a flier that you may use-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz may I suggest that you call upon Top Max for pyrotechnics…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see more of an abstract art piece
> 
> - corelz125


the sander or our elections- who counts the votes?


----------



## pottz

> Petey is a class guy he sent us a food truck instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they have Al pastor…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


mexican taco trucks are big here in L.A. so ill allow it as long as he pays the fee.and i eat for free,and corelz of course.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey is a class guy he sent us a food truck instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they have Al pastor…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> mexican taco trucks are big here in L.A. so ill allow it as long as he pays the fee.and i eat for free,and corelz of course.
> 
> - pottz


I have a stack of these, whatever the cost…


----------



## pottz

> .
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i hear ya,but lets make sure we dont "over" spend again,if you guys know what i mean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz you could make money to pay off your debt or blackmail Corelz- his secret unpublished jokes that you came across- the Beagle has a good nose for finding things… Only you buddy-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i could never blackmail someone that gave me a home.i was sitting out in the cold on the corner of lumber jock lane and project place when he came and said im opening a bar,join me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## pottz

> Pottz as the general manager shouldn t you be planning for 2021?
> 
> Here is a flier that you may use-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah but with the new restrictions,i had too tell gunnies ladies the gig is canceled,so we gotta come up with a new plan that meets requirements.suggestions welcome.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah but with the new restrictions,i had too tell gunnies ladies the gig is canceled,so we gotta come up with a new plan that meets requirements.suggestions welcome.
> 
> - pottz


*May I suggest starting posting "2021 New Years Eve - resolutions, forecasting, and predictions"*

for I am waiting to see if Brian's prediction on Trump winning by a landslide… Until finalized…

Let us see if our guys can come and share- resolutions, forecasting, and predictions

Top Max this is for you…


----------



## pottz

> yeah but with the new restrictions,i had too tell gunnies ladies the gig is canceled,so we gotta come up with a new plan that meets requirements.suggestions welcome.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *May I suggest starting posting "2021 New Years Eve - resolutions, forecasting, and predictions"*
> 
> for I am waiting to see if Brian s prediction on Trump winning by a landslide… Until finalized…
> 
> Let us see if our guys can come and share- resolutions, forecasting, and predictions
> 
> Top Max this is for you…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw it finalized a long time ago,time too move on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you can be a dream killer…

1. Gunneys 2 carolers

2. Brian's prediction…










I am glad that you are back in charge… too much work. Looking forward to your forum plans for new years….


----------



## corelz125

Not good news coming out of socal with covid. Just read they were turning people away from ER's this past weekend. That new strain has arrived also. The electoral college has the final say. The fat lady has sung


----------



## pottz

> yeah but with the new restrictions,i had too tell gunnies ladies the gig is canceled,so we gotta come up with a new plan that meets requirements.suggestions welcome.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *May I suggest starting posting "2021 New Years Eve - resolutions, forecasting, and predictions"*
> 
> for I am waiting to see if Brian s prediction on Trump winning by a landslide… Until finalized…
> 
> Let us see if our guys can come and share- resolutions, forecasting, and predictions
> 
> Top Max this is for you…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw it finalized a long time ago,time too move on.


> Pottz- you can be a dream killer…
> 
> 1. Gunneys 2 carolers
> 
> 2. Brian s prediction…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you are back in charge… too much work. Looking forward to your forum plans for new years….
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well someone needs to tell yogi-the election is "over",hey you can dream if ya want,it's still "OVER".


----------



## pottz

> Not good news coming out of socal with covid. Just read they were turning people away from ER s this past weekend. That new strain has arrived also. The electoral college has the final say. The fat lady has sung
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's past critical here,we all pray we dont need to need to go to the ER !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop. Where I can drink, have pictures of scantly clad ladies on the wall, smoke a fine cigar and use whatever language I bloody please. Think I need to find a buddy that has a CNC or a Criket Machine and make a sign that says, If you are PC, this ain't the place to be.


----------



## pottz

> Been busy in shop. Where I can drink, have pictures of scantly clad ladies on the wall, smoke a fine cigar and use whatever language I bloody please. Think I need to find a buddy that has a CNC or a Criket Machine and make a sign that says, If you are PC, this ain t the place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


easy buddy i feel your frustrations,i been their and back,just gotta be careful, were on watch.someone probably cried foul.hey we cant afford another hang out,im still payin for the last one and corelz wont pay me till the debt's are paid-lmao!!!!


----------



## pottz

hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN-










Guys this comes from our landlord… Should Corelez and Pottz lose the business anybody wants to buy-in, unless Pottz can pull off a profitable New Years' Eve party… I am told that it can be had for a song… and there is interest from Australia…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.


----------



## pottz

> WBN-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this comes from our landlord… Should Corelez and Pottz lose the business anybody wants to buy-in, unless Pottz can pull off a profitable New Years Eve party… I am told that it can be had for a song… and there is interest from Australia…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


those big buck aussies havn't been around in awhile so wouldn't bet on it.the one aussie,you know the one,i hear is in debt too festool for some big coin and nasa has cut his funding,so dont bet on him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Me too… why don't you sell it and pay Corelz?


----------



## pottz

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yes you did and i thanked you my friend.at least some care…............


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> easy buddy i feel your frustrations,i been their and back,just gotta be careful, were on watch.someone probably cried foul.hey we cant afford another hang out,im still payin for the last one and corelz wont pay me till the debt s are paid-lmao!!!!
> 
> - pottz


You are right I should clarify my post. Having had a day at work that was EPIC with stupidity and some insane PC moron being obnoxious I have come home and retreated to the depths of my shop.


----------



## pottz

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Me too… why don t you sell it and pay Corelz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it will take a lot more than that dw,i kinda made a deal with the devil.hey i was desperate !the place was in collapse and the flames were rising !


----------



## pottz

> easy buddy i feel your frustrations,i been their and back,just gotta be careful, were on watch.someone probably cried foul.hey we cant afford another hang out,im still payin for the last one and corelz wont pay me till the debt s are paid-lmao!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are right I should clarify my post. Having had a day at work that was EPIC with stupidity and some insane PC moron being obnoxious I have come home and retreated to the depths of my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good you'll be safe and feel better soon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes you did and i thanked you my friend.at least some care…............
> 
> - pottz


I posted then 5 minutes later some moron got very stupid with me. My patience has limits. When you tell me the USMC emblem on my toolbox is inappropriate and yell at me about how it will come down now or else. Well you raise my ire and I think why bother to hold that in? When you further your stupidity to the EPIC level with the statement, "You baby killer!" I draw the line.

Shop Forman came running to avoid what he knew was coming. He didn't make it so he wisely retreated as I gave The USMC Drill Instructor treatment to this guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz make the grill some money on New Years' and you'll be fine until the next payment…


----------



## pottz

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes you did and i thanked you my friend.at least some care…............
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I posted then 5 minutes later some moron got very stupid with me. My patience has limits. When you tell me the USMC emblem on my toolbox is inappropriate and yell at me about how it will come down now or else. Well you raise my ire and I think why bother to hold that in? When you further your stupidity to the EPIC level with the statement, "You baby killer!" I draw the line.
> 
> Shop Forman came running to avoid what he knew was coming. He didn t make it so he wisely retreated as I gave The USMC Drill Instructor treatment to this guy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WHAT THE HELL.i dont blame you man,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago.what the hell was wrong with that dude.how old was this "gentleman" would you say.was he perhaps a "millenial" ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz make the grill some money on New Years and you ll be fine until the next payment…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope,people are afraid to even come too a virtual bar and grill these days !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz make the grill some money on New Years and you ll be fine until the next payment…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hope,people are afraid to even come too a virtual bar and grill these days !
> 
> - pottz


*but we are PG*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz make the grill some money on New Years and you ll be fine until the next payment…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i hope,people are afraid to even come too a virtual bar and grill these days !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *but we are PG*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yes dw,were pretty good-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Cake is served


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes you did and i thanked you my friend.at least some care…............
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I posted then 5 minutes later some moron got very stupid with me. My patience has limits. When you tell me the USMC emblem on my toolbox is inappropriate and yell at me about how it will come down now or else. Well you raise my ire and I think why bother to hold that in? When you further your stupidity to the EPIC level with the statement, "You baby killer!" I draw the line.
> 
> Shop Forman came running to avoid what he knew was coming. He didn t make it so he wisely retreated as I gave The USMC Drill Instructor treatment to this guy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WHAT THE HELL.i dont blame you man*,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago*.what the hell was wrong with that dude.how old was this "gentleman" would you say.was he perhaps a "millenial" ?
> 
> - pottz


*,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago*

care to explain- I don't get it…


----------



## corelz125

Still some fools out there running their mouth when they haven't done anything for this country.


----------



## pottz

> hey guys i posted a new project if any of you cares.well if you do or dont get your butts over and kiss my arse-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saw that earlier today and posted #4 I think.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes you did and i thanked you my friend.at least some care…............
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I posted then 5 minutes later some moron got very stupid with me. My patience has limits. When you tell me the USMC emblem on my toolbox is inappropriate and yell at me about how it will come down now or else. Well you raise my ire and I think why bother to hold that in? When you further your stupidity to the EPIC level with the statement, "You baby killer!" I draw the line.
> 
> Shop Forman came running to avoid what he knew was coming. He didn t make it so he wisely retreated as I gave The USMC Drill Instructor treatment to this guy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WHAT THE HELL.i dont blame you man*,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago*.what the hell was wrong with that dude.how old was this "gentleman" would you say.was he perhaps a "millenial" ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago*
> 
> care to explain- I don t get it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw your as old or older than i am,vietnam vets were spit on and called baby killers.nobody gave them any respect even though they did what their country ask of them.it was a sad time for vets and took many years before people realized it was wrong and thanked them for their service.


----------



## pottz

> Still some fools out there running their mouth when they haven t done anything for this country.
> 
> - corelz125


damn straight,all i got too say too those is put up or get out !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WHAT THE HELL.i dont blame you man,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago.what the hell was wrong with that dude.how old was this "gentleman" would you say.was he perhaps a "millenial" ?
> 
> - pottz


Nah, 40 ish, real know it all.


----------



## pottz

> WHAT THE HELL.i dont blame you man,i thought the vietnam stupidity ran out 45 year s ago.what the hell was wrong with that dude.how old was this "gentleman" would you say.was he perhaps a "millenial" ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, 40 ish, real know it all.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so just a dumb [email protected]#k that doesn't even deserve you even kiken his ass.sorry for the language now that were pg but that really ticks me off.


----------



## pottz

well im now [email protected]##d off so im signin off guys.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The electoral college has the final say. The fat lady has sung
> 
> - corelz125


Technically speaking, the fat lady doesnt sing, she belches.

Actually, VP Mike Pence has the final say on the EC final say. If he approves EC votes that he knows to be fraudulent, then he has comitted a felony, or two. Pence might well become a second Jefferson, or not. Probably not, as crime and corruption are haute couture in this dimension, everybody is doing it, and none of those people who are supposed to work for Us actually do. They wouldnt give two twinkies about you or I; and the people keep voting for the pre-approved chosen ruling clowns of bizarro world - thinking their vote will make some kind of difference, which it wont, never did, never does, never will. The looting of the National Treasuries will continue unabated and none of you will do anything to stop it, ever. 10million$ for gender studies in Pakistan. LOL. It would be fascinating to learn where those kickbacks will end up???

If you like your 2A, you can keep your 2A, because it is all talk, blah blah blah.

But be sure to keep those barrels polished, as that is way easier than keeping the brain polished.

Shucks, most people these days arent even able to formulate intelligent sentences, they just hitch together hideous cliches like so many garrish christmas lights looped onto a worn out rope.

Taxes are going up. Again. Enjoy!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN, sorry to hear that! Why would anyone think a military emblem was inappropriate? Maybe I can sneak in and stick a snow flake sticker on that guys tool box?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Shelf is in. A little work done today, ahhhh before the cocktail. Up at 2:30am. So that gave met time to learn more about bench vices via videos posted on LJ and on Youtube.


----------



## corelz125

Looking good Petey


----------



## bandit571

Coming home in '72….stopped at an airport to change planes…...watched as a bunch of "Protesters" were throwing bags of Doggie Poo on us short haired, well tanned fellows….who were simply happy to get back home in one piece….although, I did have a few holes….learning to duck is an acquired skill…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, sorry to hear that! Why would anyone think a military emblem was inappropriate? Maybe I can sneak in and stick a snow flake sticker on that guys tool box?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Don't know. Here is picture of emblem.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shelf is in. A little work done today, ahhhh before the cocktail. Up at 2:30am. So that gave met time to learn more about bench vices via videos posted on LJ and on Youtube.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice!!


----------



## DS

I cooked 4 lbs of bacon for the Christmas party. (Breakfast for dinner theme)
There were no leftovers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I cooked 4 lbs of bacon for the Christmas party. (Breakfast for dinner theme)
> There were no leftovers.
> 
> - DS


ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coffin manufacturer running out of wood as coronavirus deaths soar* As deaths accelerate in Los Angeles, one funeral director says 'sometimes, the coffins don't arrive on time for the funeral' 
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/coffin-deaths-los-angeles-covid-b1780336.html

Never fear the government is here… FEMA


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I can get us some PG-rated dancers for the New Years' eve party…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I can get us some PG-rated dancers for the New Years eve party…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i guess thats better than nothing.were do we stick the dollar bills though?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer says funny noise in car after coming home from party last night.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- I can get us some PG-rated dancers for the New Years eve party…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well i guess thats better than nothing.were do we stick the dollar bills though?
> 
> - pottz


Not sure if there will be any dollars left… What is Corelz charging for "cover"? He has the wife's big dinner tab to pay for because the Duck's card has been closed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shelf is in. A little work done today, ahhhh before the cocktail. Up at 2:30am. So that gave met time to learn more about bench vices via videos posted on LJ and on Youtube.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice. How did you squeeze that in between golf, cards and cocktails? Technique I need to learn ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I can get us some PG-rated dancers for the New Years eve party…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well i guess thats better than nothing.were do we stick the dollar bills though?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not sure if there will be any dollars left… What is Corelz charging for "cover"? He has the wife s big dinner tab to pay for because the Duck s card has been closed…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it wasa actually rc's card that the duck got when he took his wallet.


----------



## bandit571

My other Christmas Presents finally got here…including snacks…









And..something to go shopping with…









Oh…the bottle?









and the bottom of the label…









Apparently, they age the barrels with Craft Beer..Stout…before the Whiskey goes into the "used" barrels…casks as they call them…..of course, I just had to have a wee nip….to test it out….with a few slices of the snacks…

May go shopping, tomorrow?


----------



## pottz

> My other Christmas Presents finally got here…including snacks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..something to go shopping with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh…the bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bottom of the label…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they age the barrels with Craft Beer..Stout…before the Whiskey goes into the "used" barrels…casks as they call them…..of course, I just had to have a wee nip….to test it out….with a few slices of the snacks…
> 
> May go shopping, tomorrow?
> 
> - bandit571


now that says merry christmas !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corona Crazy madness videos…

*Police Officer Follows Man Home From Supermarket To Harass Him About Mask
*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/police-officer-follows-man-home-from-supermarket-to-harass-him-about-mask/


----------



## corelz125

That's a nice gift right there.


----------



## corelz125

That small sticker blends in I might not even notice it. What is that thing sticking out of there?


----------



## bandit571

The instruction sheet for this…









Did a test drive with it…tonight…( only "driving" I'm allowed, right now…)









Might come in handy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The instruction sheet for this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a test drive with it…tonight…( only "driving" I m allowed, right now…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might come in handy…
> 
> - bandit571


Looks good from here Bandit. Did you design the brand?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2020 has may have been a bad year, but here's why it's not the worst*

https://www.startribune.com/2020-has-been-a-bad-year-but-here-s-why-it-s-not-the-worst/573211711/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love the idea of "branding" your work weather with iron or cnc +1

I wanted to get my ex-wife a tattoo "… DesertWoodworker_" She did not go for it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I love the idea of "branding" your work weather with iron or cnc +1
> 
> I wanted to get my ex-wife a tattoo "… DesertWoodworker" She did not go for it…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Maybe she thought it was a brand?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I love the idea of "branding" your work weather with iron or cnc +1
> *
> I wanted to get my ex-wife a tattoo "*… DesertWoodworker" She did not go for it…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Maybe she thought it was a brand? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
The disagreement was over where the "tat" was to go… * but we are a PG show I'll leave it at that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- +1… I was always planning on getting one but usually, I use a sharpie or the CNC. The question you may want to do a product review to help others… us woodworkers appreciate honest reviews.


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress, right now…..we'll see…


----------



## corelz125

As Forrest approaches the Pearly Gates, Saint Peter greeted him. "Ah, welcome, Mr. Gump. We've been anxiously awaiting your arrival." Forrest looked intently, not quite sure what to make of the scene in front of him. "Forrest, before I let you into Heaven, I need you to answer three questions. Would that be alright?" Forrest nodded.

"Ok, Forrest, how many seconds are in a year?" Forrest thought for a moment and confidently answered "twelve". Saint Peter was befuddled. "12?! You believe there are 12 seconds in a year?? Please explain." Forrest replied. "Well, there's January 2nd, February 2nd, March 2nd, Apr-" Saint Peter interrupted Forrest, "ok, I suppose you're technically correct. That will do." Forrest cracked a smile.

"Alright, Forrest, how many days of the week begin with the letter 'T'?" Forrest thought for a moment, furrowed his brow a bit, and then replied "four". Saint Peter, again taken off guard, says to Forrest, "4?! How on Earth do you get 4??" Forrest looks Saint Peter in the eye and said, "well, you got Tuesday, Thursday, Today, and Tomorrow." Saint Peter nearly fell over with incredulity. "Ok, I suppose that's also technically correct." Forrest's smile grew.

"Ok, Forrest, lastly, what is God's real name?" Forrest thought about the question, his brow wrinkled, a little bit of sweat began to form on his forehead. Then, Forrest's eyes grew and he said, with booming authority, "Andy! God's real name is Andy!" Saint Peter slammed his hands down onto the podium, "ANDY?! How, please tell me, did you arrive at ANDY!?" Forrest looked Saint Peter dead in the eye and said "Like the song says, 'Andy walks with, Andy talks with me-" Saint Peter sheepishly looked at Forrest and said "welcome to Heaven, Mr. Gump."


----------



## pottz

these pg rated jokes suck,i say take some chances.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> these pg rated jokes suck,i say take some chances.
> 
> - pottz


What the!!!!!! Pottz this was one of his best… PG is working here… You advise him to take "chances" after Crickets admonition. C's last joke was right in line with the 1960's TV drama programs…

You are the general manager here? DS posted National Bacon Day and again the smoker is cold- New Years eve tomorrow- are you done with the "grill"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> these pg rated jokes suck,i say take some chances.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What the!!!!!! Pottz this was one of his best… PG is working here… You advise him to take "chances" after Crickets admonition. C s last joke was right in line with the 1960 s TV drama programs…
> 
> You are the general manager here? DS posted National Bacon Day and again the smoker is cold- New Years eve tomorrow- are you done with the "grill"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if you think that was his best you havn't seen the rest i guess.that joke 
'sucked".


----------



## corelz125

Yea the pg rated ones aren't as funny. Had a good r rated one the other day but couldn't share


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LA begins issuing digital vaccine verification which could be used in the future as 'passport' to gain access to flights and venues - but critics warn it could turn into a 'data grab'
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9100029/LA-begins-issuing-digital-vaccine-verification-Apple-Wallet.html

*Guys can I get witness, vaccines are arriving but so are the certifications to travel, keep a job and more importantly does this prevent COVID? Have any of you guys gotten the Jab?*


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


hey the job is available,just a couple things too consider before appling.first off you may never get paid(heavy debt no money) no benefits,no vacation,long hours,at least six days a week if you lucky,and "very" demanding customers that dont tip,ever!!!! so you wanna get me your resume ? NEXT!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yea the pg rated ones aren t as funny. Had a good r rated one the other day but couldn t share
> 
> - corelz125


Respectfully, your last 2 jokes fit the parameters of PG- many of your jokes can be PG but with a few twists R. It is a profession to be able to be Joke meister… good job on PG.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey the job is available,just a couple things too consider before appling.first off you may never get paid(heavy debt no money) no benefits,no vacation,long hours,at least six days a week if you lucky,and "very" demanding customers that dont tip,ever!!!! so you wanna get me your resume ? NEXT!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I went to apply but on my resume, I mentioned food trucks and Hot Pockets and their success… the computer went…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We'll Meet Again: A Tribute To Those We Lost In 2020
https://www.infowars.com/posts/well-meet-again-a-tribute-to-those-we-lost-in-2020/

scroll down a bit and click it… PG-rated


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just a thought…

*REVEALED: UFO Disclosure Schedule Hidden In Covid Bill*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/revealed-ufo-disclosure-schedule-hidden-in-covid-bill/

*but you will get a $600 check and a vaccine…*


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey the job is available,just a couple things too consider before appling.first off you may never get paid(heavy debt no money) no benefits,no vacation,long hours,at least six days a week if you lucky,and "very" demanding customers that dont tip,ever!!!! so you wanna get me your resume ? NEXT!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I went to apply but on my resume, I mentioned food trucks and Hot Pockets and their success… the computer went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah you may want to find a food bank,maybe your what they need…........yaaaaaa!


----------



## pottz

> We'll Meet Again: A Tribute To Those We Lost In 2020
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/well-meet-again-a-tribute-to-those-we-lost-in-2020/
> 
> scroll down a bit and click it… PG-rated
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it was bad enough too lose eddie van halen,but mary ann too,enough!!!


----------



## pottz

> Just a thought…
> 
> *REVEALED: UFO Disclosure Schedule Hidden In Covid Bill*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/revealed-ufo-disclosure-schedule-hidden-in-covid-bill/
> 
> *but you will get a $600 check and a vaccine…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah with all thats happened this year,thank god we'll know the truth about aliens finally.really,this is what we pay our politicians too worry about.hell if aliens landed right now they'd say too hell with this place-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy in shop this evening. Making a cart for the finishing room to be the home for finishing supplies like brushes, rollers stir sticks gloves etc etc. Right at 24 inch square and just under 33 1/3 which was bottom lip of windows in that room. Have to get some Formica, supply has dwindled to nothing. Top is next to be manufactured. Have this nice parts washer that will be my sink for the time being. Snap On even, probably 30 years old but still works.


----------



## pottz

> Was busy in shop this evening. Making a cart for the finishing room to be the home for finishing supplies like brushes, rollers stir sticks gloves etc etc. Right at 24 inch square and just under 33 1/3 which was bottom lip of windows in that room. Have to get some Formica, supply has dwindled to nothing. Top is next to be manufactured. Have this nice parts washer that will be my sink for the time being. Snap On even, probably 30 years old but still works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man everyday is a new adventure with you.i love it.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone talks about being tracked from a vaccine and their data being shared. Then they go posting stuff from their ipads and iPhones. Which do more tracking and invading your privacy than a vaccine will.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Everyone talks about being tracked from a vaccine and their data being shared. Then they go posting stuff from their ipads and iPhones. Which do more tracking and invading your privacy than a vaccine will.
> 
> - corelz125


I honestly do not know… but every keystroke is kept in perpetuity. Google

I still enjoy my Husky videos- enjoy

Wrestling gifts From My Husky! He Throws Bread at the Camera!


----------



## pottz

> Everyone talks about being tracked from a vaccine and their data being shared. Then they go posting stuff from their ipads and iPhones. Which do more tracking and invading your privacy than a vaccine will.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah all nonsense.or worse they get on facebook,the worst place you should ever go.hopefully thats gonna get broken up because suckerberg has no clue about the demon he unleashed,and has no clue about how too control it.he's just a puppet at this point,but damn rich!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Other than Lumberjocks and Instagram for my projects - that is it… Since we have the 2 top guys here- New Years' at the grill or are you closing it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's nothing, check this out, in the executive bathroom:


----------



## pottz

> Other than Lumberjocks and Instagram for my projects - that is it… Since we have the 2 top guys here- New Years at the grill or are you closing it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we will be fully open,we hope to see you all,menu too come.


----------



## pottz

> *Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont think that needs explanation,does it ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s nothing, check this out, in the executive bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*So would you 2- care to explain and dog care $$$ expenses … the "show" -










Will, they have a New Years' eve party, without a cover charge?*


----------



## pottz

> *Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s nothing, check this out, in the executive bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


whoa,thats not for the public to see gunny,im afraid your security clearance has been lowered ! you'll be under review to determine your status with the organization.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

it's PG


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tonight's Toast:


----------



## pottz

> Tonight s Toast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thank you and welcome to the construction industry-lol !


----------



## pottz

> *Ps. Why are the 2 stools that Corelz and Pottz sit on higher than ours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> That s nothing, check this out, in the executive bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *So would you 2- care to explain and dog care $$$ expenses … the "show" -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will, they have a New Years eve party, without a cover charge?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no cover charge to all lumber jocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tonight s Toast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thank you and welcome to the construction industry-lol !
> 
> - pottz


Thank you and welcomer to Western WA, specifically Auburn and Seattle ;-((


----------



## corelz125

Pottz why is DW going through our books? How did he get into them? We have him the keys to the executive bathroom and he went and took pics. That's it he's back to this now.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, I like your brand.

WBBN your organizing is incredible!

That throne needs a magazine rack.

Red Foxx loved that show Sanford and son! One great segment. Red is drunk and Aunt Ester say's "you are drunk" Red says "so I am drunk but I will be sober in the morning, but you will still be ugly". I know it is a little mean, but it cracked me up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125


That was for the food trucks… I didn't post what Pottz had circled from Brian's wife catalog that he left on his desk…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2020 in a review slide show*

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/12/31/opinion/2020-good-news.html


----------



## pottz

> Bandit, I like your brand.
> 
> WBBN your organizing is incredible!
> 
> That throne needs a magazine rack.
> 
> Red Foxx loved that show Sanford and son! One great segment. Red is drunk and Aunt Ester say s "you are drunk" Red says "so I am drunk but I will be sober in the morning, but you will still be ugly". I know it is a little mean, but it cracked me up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah i loved that show,dont have many great comedies anymore.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


sorry dw but the boss has spoke,im gonna need your keys,this bathroom doesn't need a key.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz got tired of waiting for his general manager to get control of things and he changed it …


----------



## pottz

new years menu full bbq buffet,smoked baby backs ribs,hot links,brats,smoked ham,pulled pork,bbq beans,street corn and two for one beer and wine. plus for entertainment ive scored kenny chesney to play live on the patio.party starts at 7pm.i think dw is bringing those dancing robots ? anyone caught with a hot pocket will be escorted off the property.rambo is in a bad mood having to work tonight so dont push it.dogs are welcome.


----------



## corelz125

The judge looks sternly at the ex wife.

Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child?"

Ex wife: "I brought him into this world so I should have custody of him"

Judge: "that is a simple yet good reason."

Then the judge looks towards the Ex husband.

Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child, sir?"

The ex husband thought long and hard about his response, after a brief moment of silence. He replies

Ex Husband: "if I put money into a Pepsi machine and a Pepsi comes out. Is it mine or the machines?"


----------



## pottz

> The judge looks sternly at the ex wife.
> 
> Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child?"
> 
> Ex wife: "I brought him into this world so I should have custody of him"
> 
> Judge: "that is a simple yet good reason."
> 
> Then the judge looks towards the Ex husband.
> 
> Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child, sir?"
> 
> The ex husband thought long and hard about his response, after a brief moment of silence. He replies
> 
> Ex Husband: "if I put money into a Pepsi machine and a Pepsi comes out. Is it mine or the machines?"
> 
> - corelz125





> The judge looks sternly at the ex wife.
> 
> Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child?"
> 
> Ex wife: "I brought him into this world so I should have custody of him"
> 
> Judge: "that is a simple yet good reason."
> 
> Then the judge looks towards the Ex husband.
> 
> Judge: "why do you think you deserve custody of the child, sir?"
> 
> The ex husband thought long and hard about his response, after a brief moment of silence. He replies
> 
> Ex Husband: "if I put money into a Pepsi machine and a Pepsi comes out. Is it mine or the machines?"
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found one for the dogs in the audience…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found some mistletoe where do you want it placed?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz and Pottz are in a conference discussing tonight's bar staff dress attire…

before they locked me out of office affairs I found this …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I almost forgot nice job on your woodworking… did I see a Festool vac? Is it worth it?


----------



## pottz

> I found some mistletoe where do you want it placed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


.................you sure you want me to answer that ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz will someone get control of the Dire wold- he won't let the dancing robots in!


----------



## pottz

well here's tonights servers,we want to show out support for military men and woman.all vets serving or that have served half price food and drinks.oh dw we will be charging a cover charge tonight after all,kenny dont come cheap but i think you'll find it worth the price.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz will someone get control of the Dire wold- he won t let the dancing robots in!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry corelz left and the wolf wont listen too me anymore ever since he and the beagle hooked up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- do remember the last time you left me in charge- our friend brought his military buddies and when you came in the next day you blamed me… and what happened with that lawsuit from the girls that night- Tonight you are on duty…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and don't forget the dessert bar…*










I set up a culinary account at the bakeshop…
*
Bill to: Corelz Bar and Grill*

Spare no expense tonight- and Pottz I'll try my best tonight not to piss you off… *Tonight buddy- this is your night…*


----------



## pottz

> *and don t forget the dessert bar…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set up a culinary account at the bakeshop…
> *
> Bill to: Corelz Bar and Grill*
> 
> Spare no expense tonight- and Pottz I ll try my best tonight not to piss you off… *Tonight buddy- this is your night…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just be careful i think youve already got corelz in a bad mood leaking those pic's out last night.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

China Grill Buffet..followed by a slice of warm GingerBread Cake…..topped off with a shot (or 3) of Jameson's Caskmates…

YMMV


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- did you preview the jokes for tonight? I would hate to see Corelz go Lenny Bruce tonight…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*This is how 2020 ENDS.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz who do you have for pyrotechnics? Rambo was talking about using Top Max's propane tanks with Tannerite…

You are the manager on duty (M.O.D.)










and this is without propane…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Nostradamus' predictions for 2021: Asteroids, zombies and a bad outlook*
https://nypost.com/2020/12/28/nostradamus-predictions-for-2021-dont-look-good-for-earth/










*What Will Happen to Cities in 2021
Sifting through today's clues to forecast the future*

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/12/the-2021-post-pandemic-prediction-palooza/617332/

Fantastic article… D_W


----------



## bandit571

"In the year 2525…"


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- did you preview the jokes for tonight? I would hate to see Corelz go Lenny Bruce tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nope he never reveals his joke prior to presentation.i get em when you do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "In the year 2525…"
> 
> - bandit571


Zager & Evans - In the Year 2525 with interesting video…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz who do you have for pyrotechnics? Rambo was talking about using Top Max s propane tanks with Tannerite…
> 
> You are the manager on duty (M.O.D.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is without propane…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


kenny will play until just past midnight,after that get the hell out !
i think topo would agree that propane tank idea is probably not a good one.plus we dont want to draw attention,we dont have most of the permits we should have.


----------



## pottz

> "In the year 2525…"
> 
> - bandit571


just heard that today for the first time in years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Was busy making face frame for cabinet. Used biscuits and lap joints with some glue. While just a shop cabinet I have been working more lately towards less screws and more joinery and such. Good practice.

No pictures tonight, left phone in house and I'm done for evening. Getting ready for this evenings festivities. Wife informed me to bring home champagne and get a good cigar for myself. Also mentioned saving energy for this evening.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Enjoy your fireworks… tonight I am in a similar place… as these guys below-











Relaxing Music for Dogs to calm from Fireworks, loud noises - includes desensitising sound effects


----------



## pottz

> Just got in from shop. Was busy making face frame for cabinet. Used biscuits and lap joints with some glue. While just a shop cabinet I have been working more lately towards less screws and more joinery and such. Good practice.
> 
> No pictures tonight, left phone in house and I m done for evening. Getting ready for this evenings festivities. Wife informed me to bring home champagne and get a good cigar for myself. Also mentioned saving energy for this evening.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well i guess you wont be hangin at the bar and grill tonight-lol. hmmm maybe we need a cigar lounge at the bar ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> well i guess you wont be hangin at the bar and grill tonight-lol. hmmm maybe we need a cigar lounge at the bar ?
> 
> - pottz


Hot Pockets!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Enjoy your fireworks… tonight I am in a similar place… as these guys below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing Music for Dogs to calm from Fireworks, loud noises - includes desensitising sound effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah got the same problem,the beagle is no bueno with fireworks so she'll be in my bed tonight.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> well i guess you wont be hangin at the bar and grill tonight-lol. hmmm maybe we need a cigar lounge at the bar ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hot Pockets!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont make me get rambo and his pet doggy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Enjoy your fireworks… tonight I am in a similar place… as these guys below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing Music for Dogs to calm from Fireworks, loud noises - includes desensitising sound effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah got the same problem,the beagle is no bueno with fireworks so she ll be in my bed tonight.
> 
> - pottz


Not so fast my friend-you are the manager on duty…... Are we closed?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> well i guess you wont be hangin at the bar and grill tonight-lol. hmmm maybe we need a cigar lounge at the bar ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hot Pockets!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont make me get rambo and his pet doggy !
> 
> - pottz


Dude since you guys took my key …this is your party… $$$ food- dessert bar- dancing robots- your military bar staff… Pt. 2 on the 1st…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> . Are we closed?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Doesn't look like it from where I am sitting.


----------



## pottz

> Enjoy your fireworks… tonight I am in a similar place… as these guys below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing Music for Dogs to calm from Fireworks, loud noises - includes desensitising sound effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah got the same problem,the beagle is no bueno with fireworks so she ll be in my bed tonight.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not so fast my friend-you are the manager on duty…... Are we closed?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


who said were closed the parties just gettin ready to roll.kenny starts at 7 the bbq buffet is open now.we got a lot of vets starting too show up.you got your dancing robots ready too rock? no sign of the owner yet?


----------



## pottz

> . Are we closed?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Doesn t look like it from where I am sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


alright gunny and his lady are here ready for a party.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> . Are we closed?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Doesn t look like it from where I am sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


З Новим роком вас обох …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- the 1st robots left due to the dogs… we can watch this on your big screen…


----------



## pottz

> . Are we closed?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Doesn t look like it from where I am sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> З Новим роком вас обох …
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


you could have just said merry christmas in english.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- the 1st robots left due to the dogs… we can watch this on your big screen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i give you one job and you lose control.forget the robots nobody wants to watch them anyway.actually the new servers have a dance routine they may do later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- Pottz has a mistletoe…


----------



## bandit571

have a suggestion for the next bar band…...Grand Funk Railroad….best live band there ever was…


----------



## pottz

> have a suggestion for the next bar band…...Grand Funk Railroad….best live band there ever was…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


says video unavailable ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> З Новим роком вас обох …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Багато років щастя вам


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We need something unusual.

Dancing stormtroopers


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> З Новим роком вас обох ….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Багато років щастя вам
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*And to you … *

Pottz it wasn't Merry Christmas… They are running up a pretty good tab…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We need something unusual.
> 
> Dancing stormtroopers
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 great!


----------



## pottz

i gotta tell ya bandit likes some good music,heres one of grand funks hits,peace bandit.


----------



## pottz

pretty quiet here,well except for the banging of fireworks.it's 8:24 here and their already getting started,making the beagle a little nervous.gonna be a dull new years day tomorrow with no rose bowl and no rose parade,the last time was 75 years ago during world war two.well the rose bowl will be played just not in the "rose bowl" due californias's stupidity in not allowing a mere 500 family members in a stadium that holds 95000.way too dangerous i guess?


----------



## corelz125

Fireworks don't scare the dire wolf. I think the only thing that scares him if his dog food runs out. Tomorrow might be cleaning up the shop since not going any where. Almost 12 here here's to a better year


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Already had a fireworks accident across the street. Moron lit off a mortar, it didn't go off so he bent over it to investigate. It then went off and exploded. Hell of a way to start the New Year.


----------



## bandit571

BYOB, but….Happy New Year!.....from Ohio….pass it on..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kick the party off with this


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Festool VAC I'm saying yes it is worth it,(I use it all the time) Particularly w sanding. I don't have a Rotex but may get one. I can plug it into a cheap dewalt right now and it works fine i.e. no dust. I have a Domino and a Track saw to plug into the vac. The vac does not fit the kreg jig, I have to figure that out. (unless one of you guys have already found a solution) Rockler thing? My "boy" spends a lot of time wedged between the arm of a chair and my leg. i.e. right now.

Bandit yes in the year 2525 wow just wow.

Friends are back from NY after doing everything they could to see their new grandson, but where denied. I plan to get them hammered tonight. It's a bit sad they can't see their grandson. Covid sucks.

BTW I have a friend that waited 6 hrs in line to get the VAX . How do they do this in cold states?

I lost my girl dawg in April, she hated fireworks, scratched threw the screens on our lani to get out. We found her roaming the street . My new boy dawg is not afraid at all. But if I take him in my truck to a store is trembles for at least 5 min before he calms down. It is 6am and the fireworks are still going. You can buy them everywhere in Fla.

I hope 2021 is good to you.


----------



## corelz125

Petey up here so far it's only healthcare and first responders that got the vaccine. Already one report of a Dr. Giving it out illegally. I read in Wisconsin an employee at a hospital destroyed a bunch of the files on purpose. Norby Rockler died this week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fireworks don t scare the dire wolf. I think the only thing that scares him if his dog food runs out. Tomorrow might be cleaning up the shop since not going any where. Almost 12 here here s to a better year
> 
> - corelz125


Arguing With My Husky About How Much Food He Should Have!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Norby Rockler died this week. *
> 
> - corelz125


*
should those want to sign the obituary book-*
https://video.startribune.com/obituaries/detail/0000378200/


----------



## pottz

a lot of fireworks last night beagle was nervous but made it ok.gonna be a quiet new years day,gonna go out and finish cutting back my roses,about 45.after that back in the shop.so is this year better yet ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *..so is this year better yet ?*
> 
> - pottz


*Yes for there is a new Hot Pocket*










*Before the Nestle company switched to Hot Pockets brand slogan, to "Irresistibly Hot," it read "every bite is a different temperature". You might be wondering, why is it a good thing for Hot Pockets to be "Irresistibly Hot"?Jul 15, 2020*


----------



## corelz125

A blonde, a brunette, and a redhead walk into a restaurant.

They are having a fun time and give their waitress a huge tip. Super excited about the tip, the waitress decides to tell them a secret: In the women's bathroom, there is a magical mirror. If you tell it something truthful, you will be greatly rewarded. However, if you lie to the mirror, you will disappear in a poof."

Excited to try this mirror out, the women rush to the restroom. The brunette decides to show off and claim she is the most beautiful girl there. "I think I'm the most beautiful person at this restaurant." A million dollars appears in her hands.

The redhead is feeling a little offended. She decides to show off how smart she is: "I think I'm the smartest person in this restaurant." The keys to a lamborghini magically show up in her purse.

The blonde, super excited to get something really cool, starts to tell the mirror something: "I think-" poof. she is never seen again


----------



## corelz125

A man walked into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him.

As he sat down, the waitress came over and asked for their orders.

The man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then he turned to the ostrich and asked, "What's yours?"

"I'll have the same," said the ostrich.

A short time later the waitress returned with the order saying, "That will be $6.40 please." So the man reached into his pocket and pulled out the exact change for payment.

The next day, the man and the ostrich came again and the man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then the ostrich said, "I'll have the same."

Once again the man reached into his pocket and paid with exact change.

This became a routine until late one evening, the two entered again.

"The usual?" asked the waitress. "No, it is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato, and salad," said the man. "Same for me," said the ostrich.

A short time later the waitress came with the order and said, "That will be $12.62." Once again the man pulled the exact change out of his pocket and placed it on the table.

The waitress couldn't hold back her curiosity any longer.

"Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change out of your pocket every time?"

"Well," said the man, "several years ago I was cleaning the attic and I found an old lamp. When I rubbed it a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes. My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there."

"That's brilliant!" said the waitress. "Most people would wish for a million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!"


----------



## corelz125

Bring you guys into the 21st century with music. Have to fast forward a bit to get the song started but worth it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*2021*


----------



## bandit571

Green Grass and High Tides….The Outlaws…...a bit long, but I'm not in any hurry….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Great timing on that pic Gunny. A personal pic or stock photo?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Great timing on that pic Gunny. A personal pic or stock photo?
> 
> - corelz125


Stock, No way I have any pictures like that from when I was in. Even if they exist probably classified. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Some of those Somali pirate videos are great. Watching them get blown up


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL BLOODY MARY DAY*










Bloody Mary drinks are a combination of two popular beverages: vodka and a tomato juice cocktail.

A Bloody Pirate is a Bloody Mary that's had the vodka swapped out for rum.

A Bloody Maria is one that has its vodka swapped out for tequila.

Bloody Mary drinks are a combination of two popular beverages: vodka and a tomato juice cocktail.

A Bloody Pirate is a Bloody Mary that's had the vodka swapped out for rum.

A Bloody Maria is one that has its vodka swapped out for tequila.

A Maria Verde (A Green Mary) is a Bloody Mary that uses gin and tomatillo sauce instead of vodka.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Some of those Somali pirate videos are great. Watching them get blown up
> 
> - corelz125


They don't attack Russian ships anymore. Seems the Russians have a simple concept, they shoot first, shoot some more, blow the attacking ship up, then shoot the survivors. No big deal to them and very little if any media release. Just another day at work.

Oddly the pirates seem to be more careful in choosing targets. Hmmm, wonder why.

Myself I would add one more layer of message sending to said pirates. Would take the bodies and hang them from bow of ship and sail to nearest port. Let the SEE how we handle business.

LOL, might be why I am not in charge huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some of those Somali pirate videos are great. Watching them get blown up
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> They don t attack Russian ships anymore. Seems the Russians have a simple concept, they shoot first, shoot some more, blow the attacking ship up, then shoot the survivors. No big deal to them and very little if any media release. Just another day at work.
> 
> Oddly the pirates seem to be more careful in choosing targets. Hmmm, wonder why.
> 
> *Myself I would add one more layer of message sending to said pirates. Would take the bodies and hang them from bow of ship and sail to nearest port. Let the SEE how we handle business.
> 
> LOL, might be why I am not in charge huh?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Yet you speak for a lot of people…
*

Pottz why don't you add a big screen and this game for the grill?
https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/116736/somali-pirates


----------



## corelz125

I read they pick up security teams when the ships come into the Gulf of Aden.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay I have goofed off long enough. Heading out to shop now for some quality time making stuff. Today I will also enjoy a fine cigar a customer gave me. Actually he gave me entire box of them. My Christmas present.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Okay I have goofed off long enough. Heading out to shop now for some quality time making stuff. Today I will also enjoy a fine cigar a customer gave me. Actually he gave me entire box of them. My Christmas present.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are you really going to leave me alone here with Corelz?


----------



## pottz

> A man walked into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him.
> 
> As he sat down, the waitress came over and asked for their orders.
> 
> The man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then he turned to the ostrich and asked, "What's yours?"
> 
> "I'll have the same," said the ostrich.
> 
> A short time later the waitress returned with the order saying, "That will be $6.40 please." So the man reached into his pocket and pulled out the exact change for payment.
> 
> The next day, the man and the ostrich came again and the man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then the ostrich said, "I'll have the same."
> 
> Once again the man reached into his pocket and paid with exact change.
> 
> This became a routine until late one evening, the two entered again.
> 
> "The usual?" asked the waitress. "No, it is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato, and salad," said the man. "Same for me," said the ostrich.
> 
> A short time later the waitress came with the order and said, "That will be $12.62." Once again the man pulled the exact change out of his pocket and placed it on the table.
> 
> The waitress couldn't hold back her curiosity any longer.
> 
> "Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change out of your pocket every time?"
> 
> "Well," said the man, "several years ago I was cleaning the attic and I found an old lamp. When I rubbed it a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes. My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there."
> 
> "That's brilliant!" said the waitress. "Most people would wish for a million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!"
> 
> - corelz125


this pg joke thing ain't workin,1st one -7 this one-1


----------



## pottz

> Green Grass and High Tides….The Outlaws…...a bit long, but I m not in any hurry….
> 
> - bandit571


i like your taste in music bandit,you were a hippy in the sixties ill bet ?


----------



## pottz

> Some of those Somali pirate videos are great. Watching them get blown up
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> They don t attack Russian ships anymore. Seems the Russians have a simple concept, they shoot first, shoot some more, blow the attacking ship up, then shoot the survivors. No big deal to them and very little if any media release. Just another day at work.
> 
> Oddly the pirates seem to be more careful in choosing targets. Hmmm, wonder why.
> 
> *Myself I would add one more layer of message sending to said pirates. Would take the bodies and hang them from bow of ship and sail to nearest port. Let the SEE how we handle business.
> 
> LOL, might be why I am not in charge huh?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Yet you speak for a lot of people…
> *
> 
> Pottz why don t you add a big screen and this game for the grill?
> https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/116736/somali-pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw corelz cut my budget we didn't do well last night gunny brought all his military buddies so all the half price food and drinks killed us.plus kenny wanted money up front and walked out.


----------



## corelz125

That one got cut off here's the rest of that joke.

"That's right. Whether it's a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there," said the man.

The waitress asked, "One other thing, sir, what's with the ostrich?"

The man sighed, paused, and answered, "My second wish was for a tall chick with long legs who agrees with everything I say."


----------



## bandit571

WAS a Hippy in the 60s….Until Uncle Sam made a "Gentleman" out of me…...


----------



## pottz

> That one got cut off here s the rest of that joke.
> 
> "That's right. Whether it's a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there," said the man.
> 
> The waitress asked, "One other thing, sir, what's with the ostrich?"
> 
> The man sighed, paused, and answered, "My second wish was for a tall chick with long legs who agrees with everything I say."
> 
> - corelz125


ok that brings it up to an 8.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- Becareful of wise men but have no morals…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A man walked into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him.
> 
> As he sat down, the waitress came over and asked for their orders.
> 
> The man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then he turned to the ostrich and asked, "What's yours?"
> 
> "I'll have the same," said the ostrich.
> 
> A short time later the waitress returned with the order saying, "That will be $6.40 please." So the man reached into his pocket and pulled out the exact change for payment.
> 
> The next day, the man and the ostrich came again and the man said, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke." Then the ostrich said, "I'll have the same."
> 
> Once again the man reached into his pocket and paid with exact change.
> 
> This became a routine until late one evening, the two entered again.
> 
> "The usual?" asked the waitress. "No, it is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato, and salad," said the man. "Same for me," said the ostrich.
> 
> A short time later the waitress came with the order and said, "That will be $12.62." Once again the man pulled the exact change out of his pocket and placed it on the table.
> 
> The waitress couldn't hold back her curiosity any longer.
> 
> "Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change out of your pocket every time?"
> 
> "Well," said the man, "several years ago I was cleaning the attic and I found an old lamp. When I rubbed it a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes. My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there."
> 
> "That's brilliant!" said the waitress. "Most people would wish for a million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> this pg joke thing ain t workin,1st one -7 this one-1
> 
> - pottz


*+1* I especially like the ending.


----------



## pottz

> WAS a Hippy in the 60s….Until Uncle Sam made a "Gentleman" out of me…...
> 
> - bandit571


yeah i knew it,but did uncle sam do a good job in making you the man you are today ? sometimes i think we need to go back to when every kid did a stint in the military,these kids today,their attitudes,a couple years with uncle sam might make them into men,not a bunch of whiney pussies wanting for the government to help them out.there doesn't seem to be any drive with todays generation.they need too stop waiting for help and help themselves!


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- Becareful of wise men but have no morals…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


can you define that a little more dw ? and may i ask,why are you warning him ? just curious.


----------



## pottz

bandit how about deep purple live at budakan 72


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelz- Becareful of wise men but have no morals…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> can you define that a little more dw ? and may i ask,why are you warning him ? just curious.
> 
> - pottz


Just a little encouragement for his PG jokes and look at people who want him to go deeper… Just a reminder for Crickets admonition on our content… but he is his own man- as Charles ended Just sayin'_


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little LIVE Blackfoot in Zurich? Followed up with a little Live Molly Hatchet (original lineup) then a bit of BTO?


----------



## pottz

> Maybe a little LIVE Blackfoot in Zurich? Followed up with a little Live Molly Hatchet (original lineup) then a bit of BTO?
> 
> - bandit571


oh man your bringin on the heavy hitters now.i say your in charge of the music at the bar.that stuff corelz posted earlier is ok but not what your talkin about. when i put on 60-70 music my wife hates it,but she's only 52,just a kid.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cabinet top is in glue up, edges banded with 3/4 inch pine. Better surface for the formica to be glued up to.

So now back to an idea I have to make use of two windows of space. Am thinking of a insert for each window. This insert will be held in place by couple of screws with gravity doing the majority of the work here. Issue at hand is this. Windows are ONLY storm windows. This building originally was designed to have a Hot Tub in it and as such good windows were not really called for. The walls are insulated. I am thinking I can add two pieces of 3/4 styrofoam to the back of the insert. Our winters are rather mild with few severe cold days, as in below 25F. The room is heated via a radiator heater which on low has been keeping it at 65F. Not bad considering that is low setting and the windows are just storm windows. These two inserts should net me about 25-30 ish quart cans of paint, or stain.

Any thoughts on the viability of this?

Here is picture of a window.


----------



## pottz

bandit how about some creedence ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any thoughts on the viability of this?*
> 
> Here is picture of a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


As a former B general contractor- replace the windows for less than $400…. As for those styrofoam sheets compare and understand the R values and all those crumbly little white scatter…

https://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Craftsman-23-75-in-x-37-25-in-70-Series-Pro-Double-Hung-White-Vinyl-Window-2438786/204814543

and you get an additional 10% off for a military discount…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll post this every time you prompt Corelz on his jokes… I learned from the best- you Pottz

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising





Yet we do have a landlord…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> As a former B general contractor- replace the windows for less than $400…. As for those styrofoam sheets compare and understand the R values and all those crumbly little white scatter…
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Craftsman-23-75-in-x-37-25-in-70-Series-Pro-Double-Hung-White-Vinyl-Window-2438786/204814543
> 
> and you get an additional 10% off for a military discount…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I would upgrade, but current budget constraints and leaving in 17 months kinda holds me back. I would have 11 windows to install to make the entire room insulated.

Currently I have two heavy blankets that are streched across the 8 feet of windows on two walls. Wow did that make a difference. Have plans to make that more presentable but for the moment it helps. R value of storm windows is R-1. Just about anything is an upgrade. LOL

Was thinking of using these for inserts.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-0-75-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-Actual-0-6875-in-x-3-875-ft-x-7-875-ft-R-Expanded-Polystyrene-Foam-Board-Insulation/3365568


----------



## pottz

> I ll post this every time you prompt Corelz on his jokes… I learned from the best- you Pottz
> 
> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet we do have a landlord…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now your gettin their dw…....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This one is for my last day at work in 17 months.


----------



## pottz

hey it's time to get this friday party goin boys.anyone still awake? hey ive been doin yard work all friggin day so it's time too let loose with a little ….....doors….........i need my fire lit and i know just the right guy to do it!!!!!





where the hell is bandit,i know he would dig this!


----------



## pottz

> This one is for my last day at work in 17 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


HA i wanted too blast that on the radio on my last day but i just couldn't do it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This was almost me, Christmas 2009. Thankfully my parents never go such a notification.


----------



## pottz

> This was almost me, Christmas 2009. Thankfully my parents never go such a notification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


AHMENNN GUNNY!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This one is for my last day at work in 17 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> HA i wanted too blast that on the radio on my last day but i just couldn t do it.
> 
> - pottz


 My prayers go out to WBN for 17 years to go…

Here is a quote that I am sure that you know…

*Paul "Bear" Bryant: Luck is When Preparation Meets Opportunity*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The founder Nordy Rockler has passed on…

I remember and enjoyed and purchased a few items, but I always loved the Rockler catalog- it reminds me of my youth- a wish book… I recently got this and I can not tell you the times that I have read through it.

respectfully and no disrespect- the catalog is next to my hairbrush…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The founder Nordy Rockler has passed on…
> 
> I remember and enjoyed and purchased a few items, but I always loved the Rockler catalog- it reminds me of my youth- a wish book… I recently got this and I can not tell you the times that I have read through it.
> 
> respectfully and no disrespect- the catalog is next to my hairbrush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh yeah!!

Now about this hairbrush. have not seen or used one of those since I was 17, day before I went to Boot Camp.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> The founder Nordy Rockler has passed on…
> 
> I remember and enjoyed and purchased a few items, but I always loved the Rockler catalog- it reminds me of my youth- a wish book… I recently got this and I can not tell you the times that I have read through it.
> 
> respectfully and no disrespect- the catalog is next to my hairbrush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i totally agree rockler is a great company and sell great products,and create great products.i know many will disagree but thats your problem.RSP NORDY…......................


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Paul "Bear" Bryant: Luck is When Preparation Meets Opportunity*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My message to our buddies after the attack. Cause that's how we roll…. LOL


----------



## pottz

i wanna share this with you guys,most people wont even admit they have ever heard one of his songs.but in the mid seventies he was the biggest selling pop artist in the world.he has influenced and inspired me for over 45 years.listen and enjoy john denvers music as i have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i wanna share this with you guys,most people wont even admit they have ever heard one of his songs.but in the mid seventies he was the biggest selling pop artist in the world.he has influenced and inspired me for over 45 years.listen and enjoy john denvers music as i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 This is a favorite amongst the 11th and 12th students and many times they sing along…
*an it is PG!*


----------



## pottz

> i wanna share this with you guys,most people wont even admit they have ever heard one of his songs.but in the mid seventies he was the biggest selling pop artist in the world.he has influenced and inspired me for over 45 years.listen and enjoy john denvers music as i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 This is a favorite amongst the 11th and 12th students and many times they sing along…
> *an it is PG!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


really that surprises me.i got hooked when i was in the 6th grade.


----------



## corelz125

The windows look pretty deep. how about using the regular pink fiberglass insulation and attaching a piece of plywood. Then you can put shelves right on the plywood. between the fiberglass stuff and the plywood it would be well insulated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dude- 2019 and 2020 a favorite today… I love the youth…


----------



## pottz

> Dude- 2019 and 2020 a favorite today… I love the youth…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow, im surprised,really.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz Bar and Grill



?

Click to expand...

?*










*I am waiting to see if Pottz's smoker cooking equipment is missing…

Innocent until proven guilty…*


----------



## pottz

> *Corelz Bar and Grill
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am waiting to see if Pottz s smoker cooking equipment is missing…
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wrong building dw,thats the candle factory next door,were fine, im on site right now!

thats what happens when you use cheap parrafin!!! and no safety measures! thank god we buy our candles from a reputable source!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am looking forward to the Grand Opening…

I hope that you will allow Hot Pockets around closing… it is about making money.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one is for my last day at work in 17 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That could have been my theme song a couple times ;-)) They said I could not quit. I mentioned Lincoln signed the emancipation proclamation in 1863 so I believed it could ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I am looking forward to the Grand Opening…
> 
> I hope that you will allow Hot Pockets around closing… it is about making money.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what grand opening,weve been open for two months,and hot pockets will be dealt with through rambo and his "puppy".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The windows look pretty deep. how about using the regular pink fiberglass insulation and attaching a piece of plywood. Then you can put shelves right on the plywood. between the fiberglass stuff and the plywood it would be well insulated.
> 
> - corelz125


That is what I am thinking, comes to about R-7 which is better than R-1 with just the window. can work because we have warmer winter than say up North. Less days freezing here. Design is like a cabinet minus the door. Can use some plywood, edgeband it and add the two pieces of 3/4 insulate board behind it. Might even design it so they are encased within the cabinet itself, all self contained.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A blonde, a brunette, and a redhead walk into a restaurant.
> 
> They are having a fun time and give their waitress a huge tip. Super excited about the tip, the waitress decides to tell them a secret: In the women's bathroom, there is a magical mirror. If you tell it something truthful, you will be greatly rewarded. However, if you lie to the mirror, you will disappear in a poof."
> 
> Excited to try this mirror out, the women rush to the restroom. The brunette decides to show off and claim she is the most beautiful girl there. "I think I'm the most beautiful person at this restaurant." A million dollars appears in her hands.
> 
> The redhead is feeling a little offended. She decides to show off how smart she is: "I think I'm the smartest person in this restaurant." The keys to a lamborghini magically show up in her purse.
> 
> The blonde, super excited to get something really cool, starts to tell the mirror something: "I think-" poof. she is never seen again
> 
> - corelz125


;-)) good one


----------



## corelz125

That stuff from Lowes isnt to expensive compared to the blue or green styro foam boards. Think you could get 2 pieces in there. One in deep as you could then one in front like a door on a hinge?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That stuff from Lowes isnt to expensive compared to the blue or green styro foam boards. Think you could get 2 pieces in there. One in deep as you could then one in front like a door on a hinge?
> 
> - corelz125


Probably double them up on the back and have the front open so I can see what I have at a glance.


----------



## pottz

> That stuff from Lowes isnt to expensive compared to the blue or green styro foam boards. Think you could get 2 pieces in there. One in deep as you could then one in front like a door on a hinge?
> 
> - corelz125


so were gonna talk about real stuff,as in serious? i wish a memo would go out.im not prepared for serious!! i thought this thread was about…....well nothing,right.that way were never off topic?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so were gonna talk about real stuff,as in serious? i wish a memo would go out.im not prepared for serious!! i thought this thread was about…....well nothing,right.that way were never off topic?
> 
> - pottz


Gotta throw them off, be unpredictable and all that


----------



## pottz

> so were gonna talk about real stuff,as in serious? i wish a memo would go out.im not prepared for serious!! i thought this thread was about…....well nothing,right.that way were never off topic?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gotta throw them off, be unpredictable and all that
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


absolutely,we got dinged on the last thread for being "off" topic,well that wont happen this time because we have "no" topic.HA!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Was out watching Clemson get the butts kicked…..

Ok..try these 2 sugestions….by the same band from Chicago….

With Terry Kath on guitar, BTW….."25, or 6 to 4" keep watching, as they then play "I'm a Man" next….

"There's a bathroom on the right.." grunts used to play that song in the evenings at the Fire Base…..right before they would head out for a little Night Moves…....Nathanial Victor would know to be ready…for a bad night.

Mood I'm in right now? Thinking more on the lines of…..Judas Priest….."English Steel"

Or..maybe AC/DC, LIVE in Madrid?


----------



## pottz

> Was out watching Clemson get the butts kicked…..
> 
> Ok..try these 2 sugestions….by the same band from Chicago….
> 
> With Terry Kath on guitar, BTW….."25, or 6 to 4" keep watching, as they then play "I m a Man" next….
> 
> "There s a bathroom on the right.." grunts used to play that song in the evenings at the Fire Base…..right before they would head out for a little Night Moves…....Nathanial Victor would know to be ready…for a bad night.
> 
> Mood I m in right now? Thinking more on the lines of…..Judas Priest….."English Steel"
> 
> Or..maybe AC/DC, LIVE in Madrid?
> 
> - bandit571


damn where have you been man.acdc,really,id never had guessed. so lets get the party going!!!


----------



## pottz

bandit with what youve given me.you gotta be a van halen fan,cmon,eddie,who can play an electric guitar like he does.


----------



## bandit571

Check out Terry Kath, sometime…...

Party time? Maybe a little Alice Cooper…with Orianthi doing the shredding….."Schools Out…"then "Hey, Stupid"....should get ya going…..


----------



## pottz

> Check out Terry Kath, sometime…...
> 
> Party time? Maybe a little Alice Cooper…with Orianthi doing the shredding….."Schools Out…"then "Hey, Stupid"....should get ya going…..
> 
> - bandit571


damn for an old fart you kick my ass,and alice any day my man.but hey you didn't answer my question,what about eddie? cmon,you love it,dont you?


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't much of a Van Halen fan….now…Orianthi I could watch all day long….Now he has Strause shredding as well, from Iron Maidens….

might settle for a little Fog Hat? "Fool for the City", "I just wanna make..love..to you", and a bit of "Slow Ride" while watching the gal on the mechanical Bull…..

"Take it sleazy.."


----------



## bandit571

Hey…are me slips showing?









I'll cover them up…


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you have to be able to change direction in a split second around here. Can't get to comfortable.. I have to be careful when I use c clamps. You can get some real good pressure out of the good clamps with that heavy screw. Sad part I see some adults with their pants like that.


----------



## corelz125

When you need some real muscle squeezing you get one of these.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When you need some real muscle squeezing you get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


You can never have enough clamps or types of clamps


----------



## pottz

i dont even own a c clamp,never cared for them.


----------



## corelz125

C clamps are better for metal working than wood but they are there so I'll use one on occasion.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> C clamps are better for metal working than wood but they are there so I ll use one on occasion.
> 
> - corelz125


I will use what is available. As I have several of different sizes. Some glue ups take alot of clamps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Can anyone with a good sob story steal Hot Pockets and Corona Extra here in the bar based on Seattle policy?


----------



## bandit571

F clamps to glue the floor board in place….only had three of the 6" ones, so a single 12" was added in…..c clamp had other chores









My collection of "smalls".....like these better than spring clamps….


















Projects at the moment are a bit too small,,,for the forest of pipe clamps…


----------



## corelz125

Everyone is in that party f clamps c clamps spring clamps. If you got them use them,


----------



## pottz

> Can anyone with a good sob story steal Hot Pockets and Corona Extra here in the bar based on Seattle policy?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats insane but that kind of stupidity seems to be happening more and more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can anyone with a good sob story steal Hot Pockets and Corona Extra here in the bar based on Seattle policy?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats insane but that kind of stupidity seems to be happening more and more.
> 
> - pottz


Sort of a reversal of what built America. I once read and economics book saying the key was stability and predictability with peaceful poetical transitions. Both are slipping fast ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats great.


----------



## corelz125

funny Bob and rated pg


----------



## corelz125

Two guys were working at a sawmill one day when one of the guys got too close to the blade and cut off his arm. His buddy put the severed arm in a plastic bag and rushed it down to the hospital to get re-attached. The next day he goes to see his chum, and finds him playing tennis. "Incredible!," says his friend. "Medical science is amazing."

Another month goes by and the same two guys are again at the sawmill working when the same guy gets too close to the spinning blade and this time his leg gets cut off. Again his buddy takes the leg, puts it in a plastic bag and takes it to the hospital to get re-attached. The next day, he goes down to see his chum and finds him outside playing football. "Incredible!," says his friend. "Medical science is amazing!"

Well another month goes by and again the same two friends are at the mill cutting wood when suddenly the same guy bends down too close to the blade and off comes his head. Well his friend takes the head, puts it in a plastic bag, and heads to the hospital to get it re-attached. The next day he goes to see his friend but can't find him. He sees the doctor walking down the hall and says, "Doc, where is my friend? I brought him in yesterday."

The doctor thinks for a minute and says, "Oh yeah, some schmuck put his head in a plastic bag and he suffocated.


----------



## pottz

> Two guys were working at a sawmill one day when one of the guys got too close to the blade and cut off his arm. His buddy put the severed arm in a plastic bag and rushed it down to the hospital to get re-attached. The next day he goes to see his chum, and finds him playing tennis. "Incredible!," says his friend. "Medical science is amazing."
> 
> Another month goes by and the same two guys are again at the sawmill working when the same guy gets too close to the spinning blade and this time his leg gets cut off. Again his buddy takes the leg, puts it in a plastic bag and takes it to the hospital to get re-attached. The next day, he goes down to see his chum and finds him outside playing football. "Incredible!," says his friend. "Medical science is amazing!"
> 
> Well another month goes by and again the same two friends are at the mill cutting wood when suddenly the same guy bends down too close to the blade and off comes his head. Well his friend takes the head, puts it in a plastic bag, and heads to the hospital to get it re-attached. The next day he goes to see his friend but can't find him. He sees the doctor walking down the hall and says, "Doc, where is my friend? I brought him in yesterday."
> 
> The doctor thinks for a minute and says, "Oh yeah, some schmuck put his head in a plastic bag and he suffocated.
> 
> - corelz125


now thats the best pg joke yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


damn staright gunny,some just need it.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


so something you can relate too ? i think most mechanics have had their priest moments.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So evidently the proper way to apologized to someone online is to post in public for all to seem, then attack them.

Who knew? You guys gotta keep me better informed.


----------



## pottz

we may not hear from dw tonight he's been trying to post all day and he keeps getting a message that says application error a message has been sent to resolve the matter.weird because he can go on other threads no problem it's only this one that wont let him on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> we may not hear from dw tonight he s been trying to post all day and he keeps getting a message that says application error a message has been sent to resolve the matter.weird because he can go on other threads no problem it s only this one that wont let him on.
> 
> - pottz


Well that sucks. Really enjoy his posts.


----------



## bandit571

About to head out to Youtube…..Thinking Guns & Roses, LIVE at the Ritz? Just for a warm up, of course….

Maybe a little Boz Skaggs after that….then, off to St. Louis, for a Poison LIVE concert… should be nothing but a "Good Time"?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i wanna share this with you guys,most people wont even admit they have ever heard one of his songs.but in the mid seventies he was the biggest selling pop artist in the world.he has influenced and inspired me for over 45 years.listen and enjoy john denvers music as i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 This is a favorite amongst the 11th and 12th students and many times they sing along…
> *an it is PG!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> really that surprises me.i got hooked when i was in the 6th grade.
> 
> - pottz


Been away a long time and now I know why I'll stay away for longer.


> When you need some real muscle squeezing you get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


I just close my eyes, grit my tooth (yeah only one left to anchor the bottom denture… and used to pattern my rims of my baked pies) and hold onto the dunny roll… remember what they are?


> - woodbutcherbynight


More chance of resurrecting cars than all the *lost* souls that have GPS on their phones.

Done my dirty… with the thousands of replies I refuse to read (skipped to the bottom), I'll go back to my *Mustard bottle* and *rc*'s bloody stupid gate.


----------



## corelz125

Who did you have to apologize to Gunny? Wow a special guest appearance tonight. A duck sighting for the new year. Better watch that RC duck he's selling your tools. Was wondering where DW was today. Sounds like one of those electrical problems with a car takes a miracle to find it.


----------



## pottz

> So evidently the proper way to apologized to someone online is to post in public for all to seem, then attack them.
> 
> Who knew? You guys gotta keep me better informed.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so you saw those two "projects"!!!!


----------



## pottz

> About to head out to Youtube…..Thinking Guns & Roses, LIVE at the Ritz? Just for a warm up, of course….
> 
> Maybe a little Boz Skaggs after that….then, off to St. Louis, for a Poison LIVE concert… should be nothing but a "Good Time"?
> 
> - bandit571


yeah id love to join you,what row?


----------



## pottz

> i wanna share this with you guys,most people wont even admit they have ever heard one of his songs.but in the mid seventies he was the biggest selling pop artist in the world.he has influenced and inspired me for over 45 years.listen and enjoy john denvers music as i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 This is a favorite amongst the 11th and 12th students and many times they sing along…
> *an it is PG!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> really that surprises me.i got hooked when i was in the 6th grade.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been away a long time and now I know why I ll stay away for longer.
> 
> When you need some real muscle squeezing you get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I just close my eyes, grit my tooth (yeah only one left to anchor the bottom denture… and used to pattern my rims of my baked pies) and hold onto the dunny roll… remember what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> More chance of resurrecting cars than all the *lost* souls that have GPS on their phones.
> 
> Done my dirty… with the thousands of replies I refuse to read (skipped to the bottom), I ll go back to my *Mustard bottle* and *rc* s bloody stupid gate.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well glad we could enjoy your brief appearance mr duck or is it his royal duckness?


----------



## pottz

> Who did you have to apologize to Gunny? Wow a special guest appearance tonight. A duck sighting for the new year. Better watch that RC duck he s selling your tools. Was wondering where DW was today. Sounds like one of those electrical problems with a car takes a miracle to find it.
> 
> - corelz125


gunny didn't apologize too anyone,you gotta check out the "mustard bottle" fisasco! im sure crickets gonna get involved with this one.i think im safe,but who knows.you might need anew manager buddy?


----------



## corelz125

Ok just read it. LBD might be the only one to get a time out. A lot of sensitive people in that post. Think that one might get removed.


----------



## pottz

> Ok just read it. LBD might be the only one to get a time out. A lot of sensitive people in that post. Think that one might get removed.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it needs to go away."billy wish it away to the cornfield" who knows where that line is from ?


----------



## pottz

hey all i did was say you need too post this in the proper forum,as did others,but now im the [email protected]#k.ill wear that badge with pride if thats the case.what a day,but hey i made my first turned bowl on the lathe-wooo-hooo!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ok just read it. LBD might be the only one to get a time out. A lot of sensitive people in that post. Think that one might get removed.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah I saw it, and flushed the mental toilet. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ,but hey i made my first turned bowl on the lathe-wooo-hooo!
> 
> - pottz


Any pictures???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> . Sounds like one of those electrical problems with a car takes a miracle to find it.
> 
> - corelz125


Those would be the ones I find and fix. But just in case I do have this.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Even have one of these.


----------



## pottz

> ,but hey i made my first turned bowl on the lathe-wooo-hooo!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Any pictures???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah i posted it,cmon gunny!


----------



## pottz

> Even have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


now your just showin off!


----------



## pottz

hey corelz who's running the bar tonight? im fighting battles,dw is lost somewhere,are you their?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah i posted it,cmon gunny!
> 
> - pottz


Well I had alot of go through, LOL. That apology thread had me reaching for another round.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> funny Bob and rated pg
> 
> - corelz125


I thought it is especially appropriate for LJ ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> now your just showin off!
> 
> - pottz


Got them as a joke but have been called upon twice to do Star Wars themed Weddings. It is legal, and I did bother to find out what to say, do and such.

Our Orthodox Priest got a good laugh when I told him about it.


----------



## pottz

> yeah i posted it,cmon gunny!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well I had alot of go through, LOL. That apology thread had me reaching for another round.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh i was locked and loaded.44magnun loaded! what ….no….i meant….i gotta go,someones at the door!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey corelz who s running the bar tonight? im fighting battles,dw is lost somewhere,are you their?
> 
> - pottz


Svetlana is handling it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> funny Bob and rated pg
> 
> - corelz125


I thought it is especially appropriate for LJ ;-))


> we may not hear from dw tonight he s been trying to post all day and he keeps getting a message that says application error a message has been sent to resolve the matter.weird because he can go on other threads no problem it s only this one that wont let him on.
> 
> - pottz


wierd digital world! I could not email a friend after years of sending to his address. WE made test messages a few times a year for several years. My super guru computer Wizz kid says it is probably a error that occurred that will be impossible to find.

A couple weeks ago my email notification stopped. I changed the email address and they started a few hours later. I put it back to normal address and it was still in failure a week ago. Wierd ;-))


----------



## pottz

> hey corelz who s running the bar tonight? im fighting battles,dw is lost somewhere,are you their?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Svetlana is handling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im good.is this considered pg rated gunny ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> im good.is this considered pg rated gunny ?
> 
> - pottz


Nice dress, big smile, and doing what bartenders do, making a drink. Seems PG to me.


----------



## pottz

> funny Bob and rated pg
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I thought it is especially appropriate for LJ ;-))
> 
> we may not hear from dw tonight he s been trying to post all day and he keeps getting a message that says application error a message has been sent to resolve the matter.weird because he can go on other threads no problem it s only this one that wont let him on.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> wierd digital world! I could not email a friend after years of sending to his address. WE made test messages a few times a year for several years. My super guru computer Wizz kid says it is probably a error that occurred that will be impossible to find.
> 
> A couple weeks ago my email notification stopped. I changed the email address and they started a few hours later. I put it back to normal address and it was still in failure a week ago. Wierd ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah email notifications on lj's can start and stop for no reason,mine has stopped a few times and then for no reason start working again.ive turned mine off,for one reason id get a hundred a day!this forum in not the most high tech if you havn't noticed.many complain but for free i sure dont and i live with it.


----------



## pottz

> im good.is this considered pg rated gunny ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nice dress, big smile, and doing what bartenders do, making a drink. Seems PG to me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


totally agree,but will cricket.ahhh well we will see.in the mean time,svetlana hit me,you know glenlivet on the rocks babe!!! life is good.here's to 2021 gunny!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW "Irresistibly Hot"? Can be a very bad thing! i.e. Svetlana

Corelz - I like the two part joke.

Listened to the 60s channel on Sirius yesterday, Amazed by the different kinds of pop music and change there was in music in the 60s.

While we are on music, check out Rodrigues on Net Flix. Amazing story.

Potz John Denver +1

Bandit I saw Foghat in concert.

I have one thing to say. Mustard Cap!

New year of golf matches start today. Boys ruled in 2020. Girls are a little sensitive.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Drawer fronts fit (a little tight) and undermount sides set correctly. I raised the grain w my sweat in a few spots. Hot here.

Have a good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> But just in case I do have this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Pottz we can now have a wedding chapel at the grill. You now have a minister on call- question can he perform last rites?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> im good.is this considered pg rated gunny ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nice dress, big smile, and doing what bartenders do, making a drink. Seems PG to me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yes, she has dressed appropriately, you don't see bar maids like this in a bar like this with half-price drink specials or $1 beer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*this is what happen yesterday… very frustrating but I am glad that you guys made it…*


----------



## bandit571

There is this site on Youtube…..Jamel, aka, Jamal…....once you get started….2 hours later, and you are still rocking out! He will play a song, and provide a reaction to the song….VERY ADDICTING! Check him out!

Morning to ya…Twerps & Perps.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Drawer fronts fit (a little tight) and undermount sides set correctly. I raised the grain w my sweat in a few spots. Hot here.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Very nice I enjoy your woodworking progress, golf outing stories and how long will it take to take down and put away all those Christmas lights or do you leave them up until Orthodox Christmas?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> *."billy wish it away to the cornfield" who knows where that line is from ?
> *
> - pottz


"billy wish it away to the cornfield" from a Twilight Zone episode…

In the twilight zone episode, "it's a good life" we are introduced to the god like Anthony who could send people to the "cornfield." He also teleported his hometown away. ... *The ending narration says " ...you could be teleported to that corn field known as the twilight zone." 
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Up early breakfast time-










I buy the value pack because sometimes others want breakfast with me… Pottz you are always welcome for breakfast here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Drawer fronts fit (a little tight) and undermount sides set correctly. I raised the grain w my sweat in a few spots. Hot here.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful work. Really love that top.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> question can he perform last rites?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Of course, the certificate covers all duties of a minister.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *this is what happen yesterday… very frustrating but I am glad that you guys made it…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well you are back today, all is good. You were missed though, especially on a Saturday night.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Up early breakfast time-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the value pack because sometimes others want breakfast with me… Pottz you are always welcome for breakfast here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Coffee available???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> question can he perform last rites?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Of course, the certificate covers all duties of a minister.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I see a wedding chapel opening…. Pottz you and you Mrs. can get your vows renewed at the grill…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Up early breakfast time-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the value pack because sometimes others want breakfast with me… Pottz you are always welcome for breakfast here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Coffee available???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The grill is a mess this morning… Coffee pot broke- you'll have to bring your own but the bar still has other refreshments…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The grill is a mess this morning… Coffee pot broke- you ll have to bring your own but the bar still has other refreshments…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No problem, I know the manager at Dunkin down the street. Put an alternator on his Jeep the other night after closing. He said he would be happy to pay back favor by sending as much coffee as we want.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I see a wedding chapel opening…. Pottz you and you Mrs. can get your vows renewed at the grill…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well for such an occasion we will need a bigger grill. I expect alot of guests.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see a wedding chapel opening…. Pottz you and you Mrs. can get your vows renewed at the grill…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well for such an occasion we will need a bigger grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 love it!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Drawer fronts fit (a little tight) and undermount sides set correctly. I raised the grain w my sweat in a few spots. Hot here.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real nice petey.i was listening to the 60's myself then switched to the 70's yesterday,a lot of great music.


----------



## pottz

> *this is what happen yesterday… very frustrating but I am glad that you guys made it…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so what happened,it just starting working on it's own ?


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> *."billy wish it away to the cornfield" who knows where that line is from ?
> *
> - pottz
> 
> "billy wish it away to the cornfield" from a Twilight Zone episode…
> 
> In the twilight zone episode, "it s a good life" we are introduced to the god like Anthony who could send people to the "cornfield." He also teleported his hometown away. ... *The ending narration says " ...you could be teleported to that corn field known as the twilight zone."
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah a great show,my wife watches the marathon every new years day.


----------



## pottz

> I see a wedding chapel opening…. Pottz you and you Mrs. can get your vows renewed at the grill…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well for such an occasion we will need a bigger grill. I expect alot of guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


now thats a grill .they had that at the grand opening of a bev mo store here a few years ago.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz you amaze me. Posted that bowl yesterday. Today it has 55 comments. I don't think I get any more than 20 comments on any project. Unbelievable.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you amaze me. Posted that bowl yesterday. Today it has 55 comments. I don t think I get any more than 20 comments on any project. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well with a bowl im getting turners that usually dont comment on my projects.

ya know as far as comments i dont get as many as i did when i first joined here.views are way less then they used to be too,unless your talking about mustard caps-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *this is what happen yesterday… very frustrating but I am glad that you guys made it…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> so what happened,it just starting working on it s own ?
> 
> - pottz


Wake up and got an application error- could not view this forum yet everything else worked… I have been paying $$$ dues to Corelz maybe he isn't paying administration…

When was the last time you guys were audited?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ya know as far as comments i dont get as many as i did when i first joined here.views are way less then they used to be too,unless your talking about mustard caps-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Go look at your projects page. Views across the site have been lower than normal but your comments from page 1 to page 5, HUGE difference. ALL the projects look great though. Ya never know what will be popular.


----------



## corelz125

A woman goes to the doctor's to have a strange mark on her tummy looked at. The doctor said, "Do you by any chance have a boyfriend who attends Wisconsin University?" Confused, the girl asks, "Why do ask?"

The doc chuckles, "I'm not just a doctor, I'm also an amateur detective. It looks like your lover likes to wear a sweater with the initial letter of their university emblazoned on the front. It's mildly abrasive quality has been rubbing on your skin."

"Not bad doc!" she says. "Not bad at all!"

"Well…" says the doctor. "Am I right, then? Do you have a boyfriend from Wisconsin?"

She smiles and explains, "Nope, but I've got a girlfriend from Michigan!


----------



## corelz125

So one day, Gramma sent her grandson Johnny down to the waterhole to get some water for cooking dinner.

As he was dipping the bucket in, he saw two big eyes looking back at him.

He dropped the bucket and hightailed it for Gramma's kitchen.

"Well now, where's my bucket and where's my water?" Gramma asked him.

"I can't get any water from that water hole, Gramma" exclaimed Johnny. "There's a BIG ol' alligator down there!"

"Now don't you mind that ol' alligator, Johnny. He's been there for a few years now, and he's never hurt no one. Why, he's probably as scared of you as you are of him!"

"Well, Gramma," replied Johnny, "if he's as scared of me as I am of him, then that water ain't fit to drink!"


----------



## corelz125

You get some of the same comments as I do some positive ones then about 10 from Rob. The duck with a few of his classic remarks there. Jim Jakosh gave you a positive remark that guy can make anything on a lathe. Broken coffee pot just have to go back to the old one in the basement a steel container with some hot water over the fire. There always has to be coffee in the morning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy New Year-watch all the way through…..

Amazingly beautiful and too good not to share.

The voice of an angel . . .

The photography is stunning - this is something to be enjoyed and shared.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Rtajxo8d7js?rel=0&controls=0&showinfo=0


----------



## corelz125

> - Desert_Woodworker


there we go


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Happy New Year-watch all the way through…..
> 
> Amazingly beautiful and too good not to share.
> 
> The voice of an angel . . .
> 
> The photography is stunning - this is something to be enjoyed and shared.
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Rtajxo8d7js?rel=0&controls=0&showinfo=0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Very nice…


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopAMax, very nice video.

Of course I sped it along some. 


Boys won at cards last night, Tied in Golf today. At the bar early we have Golf on TV, I can't get the NY Giants in Fla.

Enjoy your Sunday.

Cheers and be safe


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


funny!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Awards dinner for Pottz and Champion football game what could be better for us and the grill…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Awards dinner for Pottz and Champion football game what could be better for us and the grill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What is on the menu? Spam and the only mustard served?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Awards dinner for Pottz and Champion football game what could be better for us and the grill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> What is on the menu? Spam and the only mustard served?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The menu is under discussion- Corelz is complaining about money for we don't even have an electric coffee pot- I suggested that we auction off that bowl- we could have enough for a real party. But I am no longer in management and they took the private bathroom key. But I swore fealty to the "Show"....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I don't think Pottz will be serving tonight here is what the place looked like this morning-










The church across the street will be having the Sunday night food trucks again-

all are welcome.


----------



## pottz

> I don t think Pottz will be serving tonight here is what the place looked like this morning-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The church across the street will be having the Sunday night food trucks again-
> 
> all are welcome.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


apparently svetlana wasn't as good as she looks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> apparently svetlana wasn t as good as she looks.
> 
> - pottz


But smart as hell- I have been told that you may have promised her that bowl…

just saying


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The church across the street will be having the Sunday night food trucks again-
> 
> all are welcome.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Watch where you park though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> apparently svetlana wasn t as good as she looks.
> 
> - pottz


Umm, lets be careful she has a sister.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- this is what happens when you turn over the bar to a wild bunch of military guys-



> The church across the street will be having the Sunday night food trucks again-
> 
> all are welcome.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Watch where you park though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Speaking of Baptism let's have a discussion- baptism by water or the holy spirit? and please let us not get into circumcision…


----------



## pottz

> apparently svetlana wasn t as good as she looks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Umm, lets be careful she has a sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*YIKES !!!!*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- this is what happens when you turn over the bar to a wild bunch of military guys-
> 
> The church across the street will be having the Sunday night food trucks again-
> 
> all are welcome.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Watch where you park though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Speaking of Baptism let s have a discussion- baptism by water or the holy spirit? and please let us not get into circumcision…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


as far as gunnies guys,i think we'll need more security next time,but what does that type of security too keep a bunch of drunk marines under control cost? corelz aint goin for that-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- that is your problem as general manager… I hear that someone P$%^#@ on your smoker…

Food trucks at the church are open… no alcohol… but great PG fun & food

Sunday night: real coffee and food.*










*and food… and others coming in*










*and they only use this type of mustard…*










Corelz any PG jokes to send over… The Dire wolf and Beagle are already over here- what could be better than a hot dog with Frenches mustard/










From my fridge to you…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Been busy today.










Drawers are made and dry fit checked. Gave them a coat of sanding sealer. Tomorrow some poly and make the bottoms.


----------



## bandit571

Dos Steak Chalupas Supremes for Supper….may go for a shot of 2 of Jameson Caskmates after a bit…

When the smooth plane leaves a surface that shines…









Including the knots…then it might just be sharp enough…









Stanley No.3, Type 11….with the original iron, thank you very much…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- nice project posting- but what about the mess left at Corelz Bar & Grill… there seems to be a lot of finger-pointing. On a serious note, I may be mistaken but aren't you going to Ukraine within 17 months? I just need an update, please. Because if you are leaving maybe you could donate a box or something to Pottz's award night…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dos Steak Chalupas Supremes for Supper….may go for a shot of 2 of Jameson Caskmates after a bit…
> 
> When the smooth plane leaves a surface that shines…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the knots…then it might just be sharp enough…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No.3, Type 11….with the original iron, thank you very much…
> 
> - bandit571


Some beautiful looking cedar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dos Steak Chalupas Supremes for Supper….may go for a shot of 2 of Jameson Caskmates after a bit…
> 
> When the smooth plane leaves a surface that shines…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the knots…then it might just be sharp enough…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No.3, Type 11….with the original iron, *thank you* very much…
> 
> - bandit571


Your welcome and thanks for keeping us on woodworking…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- nice project posting- but what about the mess left at Corelz Bar & Grill… there seems to be a lot of finger-pointing. On a serious note, I may be mistaken but aren t you going to Ukraine within 17 months? I just need an update, please. Because if you are leaving maybe you could donate a box or something to Pottz s award night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I had some guys from 29 Palms come over and clean that up. Minor problem, nothing a phone call couldn't fix.

Yup still leaving in 17-19 months for Ukraine. As always subject to change cause you never know what might come up.

Have to look around the shop see what I have. I believe I have a DeWalt drill index that is empty.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- that is your problem as general manager… I hear that someone P$%^#@ on your smoker…
> 
> Food trucks at the church are open… no alcohol… but great PG fun & food
> 
> Sunday night: real coffee and food.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and food… and others coming in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and they only use this type of mustard…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelz any PG jokes to send over… The Dire wolf and Beagle are already over here- what could be better than a hot dog with Frenches mustard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my fridge to you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im a hot dog aficianado but i just dont care for "mustard".


----------



## pottz

> Dos Steak Chalupas Supremes for Supper….may go for a shot of 2 of Jameson Caskmates after a bit…
> 
> When the smooth plane leaves a surface that shines…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the knots…then it might just be sharp enough…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No.3, Type 11….with the original iron, *thank you* very much…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Your welcome and thanks for keeping us on woodworking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


woodworking,ive heard that can be a fun hobby,i shoud check it out someday?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> WBN- nice project posting- but what about the mess left at Corelz Bar & Grill… there seems to be a lot of finger-pointing. On a serious note, I may be mistaken but aren t you going to Ukraine within 17 months? I just need an update, please. Because if you are leaving maybe you could donate a box or something to Pottz s award night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I had some guys from 29 Palms come over and clean that up. Minor problem, nothing a phone call couldn t fix.
> 
> Yup still leaving in 17-19 months for Ukraine. As always subject to change cause you never know what might come up.
> 
> Have to look around the shop see what I have. I believe I have a DeWalt drill index that is empty.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh they cleaned it up gunny,and cleaned out all the premium liqour and fine wines.corelz is gonna s%&t when he finds out the cost.im locking up and gettin outta here.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


i hate too tell you dw but all pic's of my work are copyrighted.il just have my lawyer contact you to discuss compensation!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I believe I have a *DeWalt drill index* that is empty.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> oh they cleaned it up gunny,and cleaned out all the premium liqour and fine wines.corelz is gonna s%&t when he finds out the cost.im locking up and gettin outta here.
> 
> - pottz


*
hey before you go did the girl or Marines capture the bowl?*

Once that "bowl" gets to Ukraine- bye- bye


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hate too tell you dw but all pic s of my work are copyrighted.il just have my lawyer contact you to discuss compensation!
> 
> - pottz


that bowl is probably in the Ukraine- you were pretty lit last night with the barmaid….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It is for sale with bit coins…*


----------



## corelz125

Gunny your gonna pack up the entire shop and move it? Pottz you might like this one


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny your gonna pack up the entire shop and move it? P
> - corelz125


TS, DP and big equipment like that all 110vts stays here. Have a buyers for that stuff. Hand tools and cordless tools are coming with me. No furniture, we have no need of any of it both the house and apartment have all that. what we don't have or want changed I can make as needed. Clothing wise we will take some stuff but will get from that end. Gotta blend in ya know.


----------



## corelz125

All the storage cabinets you been working on are gonna go with the power tools? DW you have the spammers spamming in foreign languages now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

further research- *it is Thai

Online football betting, football betting step, favorite football betting, live football betting, high and low football betting, online betting 928BET, the best football betting website.*

Could be part of the Saturday night chaos… Pottz let in anybody…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz is Corelz bringing in a new theme to the grill? With Thai sports betting?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> *It is for sale with bit coins…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she slipped me something
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> Gunny your gonna pack up the entire shop and move it? Pottz you might like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Sounds tasty with wine the duck might go for it


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer says wheel feels like it is coming off. No noise he said.

Sure.


----------



## corelz125

What miracle kept that on the car? DW shh we don't talk about sports betting out in the open


----------



## pottz

great now we'll get shut down for running a gambling service through lj's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125- miscommunication for I gave The Thai Spammer, from this morning Pottz's private number- it sounded like a done deal. Later the Thai guy asks about that Beagle and how do you cook dog- you can imagine Pottz's reaction.
No gambling but what breaks my heart was the Thai barmaids included in the package…

Can you or Pottz give us a status on the "Grill" and it is a shame what those military guys did to his smoker.

New breakfast treats posting later.


----------



## pottz

you guys should go check out the thread(dreams of vivisting the woodwrights shop) the op starts arguing with cricket,she asks him if he knows who she is,he sys yeah and starts questioning her warning.i was gonna jump in,you know me always love a good fight,but after she appeared i thought not-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I read that thread last night. Too much whining going on there for me to coment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you guys should go check out the thread(dreams of vivisting the woodwrights shop) the op starts arguing with cricket,she asks him if he knows who she is,he sys yeah and starts questioning her warning.i was gonna jump in,you know me always love a good fight,but after she appeared i thought not-lol.
> 
> - pottz


 here is what I got tonight

Well my dreams of visiting the woodwrights shop have been crushed. Just received this email from Ed.

Sorry, this post has been removed by the moderators of r/woodworking.
Moderators remove posts from feeds for a variety of reasons, including keeping communities safe, civil, and true to their purpose.


----------



## pottz

> you guys should go check out the thread(dreams of vivisting the woodwrights shop) the op starts arguing with cricket,she asks him if he knows who she is,he sys yeah and starts questioning her warning.i was gonna jump in,you know me always love a good fight,but after she appeared i thought not-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> here is what I got tonight
> 
> Well my dreams of visiting the woodwrights shop have been crushed. Just received this email from Ed.
> 
> Sorry, this post has been removed by the moderators of r/woodworking.
> Moderators remove posts from feeds for a variety of reasons, including keeping communities safe, civil, and true to their purpose.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im surprised cricket didn't kill when he questioned her.


----------



## corelz125

I caught it before it was removed and read the end of it


----------



## pottz

> I caught it before it was removed and read the end of it
> 
> - corelz125


it's still up she just moved it too the forums.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What miracle kept that on the car? DW shh we don t talk about sports betting out in the open
> 
> - corelz125


No idea, when I took the wheel off and then the caliper the hub fell out. Destroyed the spindle where the bearing gets pressed in. So be another day before new spindle gets here, then press in bearing, and hub and put it back together. The tire was BALD with steel belts coming through. Imagine that??


----------



## corelz125

Some people have no business owning a car


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you guys should go check out the thread(dreams of vivisting the woodwrights shop) the op starts arguing with cricket,she asks him if he knows who she is,he sys yeah and starts questioning her warning.i was gonna jump in,you know me always love a good fight,but after she appeared i thought not-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah I read through that thread, was amused but like you I see some intervention forthcoming.

One point that was brought up that is valid is the POTENTIAL requirement to have proof of vaccination to get into places. Think of it like the mask thing and further back as in no shirt, no shoes, no service. You may not like it but the business does have the right to no allow entry.

And you of course can just no spend money there as well. That's how it works. Myself I just deal with the romper room K5 stuff as it comes.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got my main bearing for the Hitachi router tonight. All installed and back in business, much quieter now. Then got back on making the drawers for latest cabinet build. Have to get some 1/4 ply for the bottoms. Probably Wednesday before I mess with that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bar rescue TV tonight…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bar rescue TV tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting, might be why I am not much of a bar guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

here is a good one…

Marines Prepare for Rising Challenge From China's Military With Island Training

https://www.wsj.com/articles/marines-prepare-for-rising-challenge-from-chinas-military-with-island-training-11609689085


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Party like it's 2019: Miami and Fort Lauderdale beaches and bars overflow with maskless revelers despite more than 50,000 Floridians catching COVID-19 in past five days with photos…

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9110457/Florida-crowds-party-despite-Covid-cases-rising-10-000-fifth-consecutive-day.html


----------



## bandit571

Been rocking along, tonight

Deep Purple…Machine Head Album ( yes, the entire album)

Judas Priest…Painkiller…...

Outlaws….Green Grass and High Tides

Molly Hatchet …...couple….head is sore, from all the banging going on

As for this bar? Tobey Keith's "I love this Bar"?

or, maybe just some CCR…"Keep on Chooglin" .....them maybe a little "Ramble, Tamble"?

Time for a shot of Jameson Cask Mates….neat…

For the Woodwright Dreamer….play him "Fortunate Son"......IF he is still around…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been rocking along, tonight
> 
> Deep Purple…Machine Head Album ( yes, the entire album)
> 
> Judas Priest…Painkiller…...
> 
> Outlaws….Green Grass and High Tides
> 
> Molly Hatchet …...couple….head is sore, from all the banging going on
> 
> As for this bar? Tobey Keith s "I love this Bar"?
> 
> or, maybe just some CCR…"Keep on Chooglin" .....them maybe a little "Ramble, Tamble"?
> 
> Time for a shot of Jameson Cask Mates….neat…
> 
> For the Woodwright Dreamer….play him "Fortunate Son"......IF he is still around…
> 
> - bandit571


Keep it down, we don't need the FBI showing up again…...

LOL


----------



## Cricket

Final warning. This is a family-friendly community.

NO MORE RATED JOKES!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Was chopping firewood some days back and some dirty wood juice flew into my right eye and whatever was in the juice tore up my eye some, so have been a one-eyed jack pirate, all bandaged up for three days, just took the bandage off today, seems to be better, less pain. The Doc was scraping around in my eye with some needle type tool, that was interesting, and I was a shade tense.

It is like sheer torture for me to sit around and do nothing, so I was one-eyed guy out building a morter-less retaining wall so I can plant some avocado trees. It will probably cave after the first heavy rain, so I will go out today and rebuild it, probably.

My Son has been taking guitar lessons for awhile now, got him a Boss Turbo distortion peddle for christmas, like Cobain used. So now I am digging hearing distortion coming from his room. He really really likes CCR, working on a couple of their songs, and I hear him singing Fortunate Son and some others in the shower, and am a durn proud Dad. So cool my Son likes Black Sabbath, and ACDC, and CCR, and Led Zep---and NOT limp noodle music like Blink182.

Happy New Year dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN,

That is cool your son is playing guitar, and liking you music. " Limp noodle Blink182" that cracked me up.

I will start to take the lights down, and get in some shop time.


----------



## pottz

> Been rocking along, tonight
> 
> Deep Purple…Machine Head Album ( yes, the entire album)
> 
> Judas Priest…Painkiller…...
> 
> Outlaws….Green Grass and High Tides
> 
> Molly Hatchet …...couple….head is sore, from all the banging going on
> 
> As for this bar? Tobey Keith s "I love this Bar"?
> 
> or, maybe just some CCR…"Keep on Chooglin" .....them maybe a little "Ramble, Tamble"?
> 
> Time for a shot of Jameson Cask Mates….neat…
> 
> For the Woodwright Dreamer….play him "Fortunate Son"......IF he is still around…
> 
> - bandit571


all good stuff bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz - If you are interested, please PM me for I would like to make you a $$$ offer for Corelz Bar and Grill with the patio. Pottz will be offered a position, but his wages will be reduced. You and the Dire Wolf will always be welcomed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sister Sledge - We Are Family*





Brian- glad you are recovering pretty scary.

Petey- use caution if you are using a ladder- many a Christmas mishaps using a ladder.

WBN- Christmas is coming in a few days for you, looking forward to hearing from you.

Pottz- Happy New Year is all I've got to say to you.

Review on Jimmy Deans frozen breakfast meals coming soon…


----------



## pottz

> Corelz - If you are interested, please PM me for I would like to make you a $$$ offer for Corelz Bar and Grill with the patio. Pottz will be offered a position, but his wages will be reduced. You and the Dire Wolf will always be welcomed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wages what wages,i work for free too pay off the debt from the last franchise,which is starting to mount here also,if ya know what i mean.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I can't make this work by myself, but with your experience and network of friends are you up to giving it a try?
I am concerned that Corelz will require too much $$$ given that the kitchen has been trashed and the landlord has given her last warning… let me know.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW my garage shop has 16 ft ceilings. The bins for the lights are in monster racks hanging from that ceiling. I have a 10' step ladder, but used extreme caution. Thanks for your words.

Most of my lumber is up on those racks too.

We lost a person at the golf club because he fell 3 ft off a ladder and broke his neck, others hurt as well.

Ladders are dangerous.

All lights are down (no ladders for that).

Working up motivation to go into the shop, drawer fronts need to be sanded and applied to the drawers.

Spectacular day here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- good shout out about ladder safety. Stay vigilant guys…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz are you coming on board?

I just got this mobile smoker for you, that way you can easily move from forum to forum as they shut down…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I can t make this work by myself, but with your experience and network of friends are you up to giving it a try?
> I am concerned that Corelz will require too much $$$ given that the kitchen has been trashed and the landlord has given her last warning… let me know.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont know dw the bills here are growing not sure how much longer we can keep this place going ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming on board?
> 
> I just got this mobile smoker for you, that way you can easily move from forum to forum as they shut down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats a beauty dw but id like to put down some permanent roots,it'a always a pain packing up and having too move.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Just an idea… re-opening thought…*










*We can do it…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz are you coming on board?
> 
> I just got this mobile smoker for you, that way you can easily move from forum to forum as they shut down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats a beauty dw but id like to put down some permanent roots,it a always a pain packing up and having too move.
> 
> - pottz


Well brother we are on our second thread but still have enough life for a third. I thought that this would be easier for you and you could lock it up at night.

Don't worry about $$$ I have cut a deal with a short film snippets person… he loves the video shorts from hidden cameras at Corelz Bar and Grill. That is all I am going to say.

Looking forward to hearing from others would you guys want a *"Woodworkers Craft Bar"* we can decorate it with pictures of our favorite woodworking projects… I'll start with Wendell Castle










and who can forget this…










and we only serve this Mustard


----------



## bandit571

Might have a way to carry the Mustard supply…









1st coat went on today…has space inside for 8 bottles…









Lids were installed, today…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Might have a way to carry the Mustard supply…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st coat went on today…has space inside for 8 bottles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lids were installed, today…
> 
> - bandit571


Finished another one? You are killing me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz are you coming on board?
> 
> I just got this mobile smoker for you, that way you can easily move from forum to forum as they shut down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like it!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For all you patriots, tomorrow in DC>>>>>>>>>

The Second Amendment must stay 1000 feet away from the First Amendment.

Now that is funny.

Apparantly, "shall not be infringed" doesnt mean what it used to.

Wheres George Carlin when you need him….........................


----------



## bandit571

2 "Spanish Rice" mixes from Knorr….1/2 of an onion, diced….ground Black Pepper…Garlic Powder…1 pound of hamburger…....fry up until all are "Happy, Happy"....serve in a large bowl with shredded cheese….Supper!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit some of your woodworking pictures should go on the wall- nice job on the mustard carrier. 
make one for Pottz's Smoke Wagon and bill me for the costs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit's started cooking I'm running late post some treats later. Tonight we have food and friendship.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit s started cooking I m running late post some treats later. Tonight we have food and friendship.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes and celebrate the END of the special Ga election. OMG I am sick of the 20&25 text msgs aday from a single party.

It's harrasment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For all you patriots, tomorrow in DC>>>>>>>>>
> 
> The Second Amendment must stay 1000 feet away from the First Amendment.
> 
> Now that is funny.
> 
> Apparantly, "shall not be infringed" doesnt mean what it used to.
> 
> Wheres George Carlin when you need him….........................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That separation is sort of like church and state was. Today the parties are religions or cults.

If your son is getting good with the gettar maybe he will try the fiddle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian make sure and keep both eyes open… ;>)


----------



## corelz125

DW a good capt goes down with the ship. Bandit completes more projects in a month than I've completed in the last 5 year's.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming on board?
> 
> I just got this mobile smoker for you, that way you can easily move from forum to forum as they shut down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> thats a beauty dw but id like to put down some permanent roots,it a always a pain packing up and having too move.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well brother we are on our second thread but still have enough life for a third. I thought that this would be easier for you and you could lock it up at night.
> 
> Don t worry about $$$ I have cut a deal with a short film snippets person… he loves the video shorts from hidden cameras at Corelz Bar and Grill. That is all I am going to say.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others would you guys want a *"Woodworkers Craft Bar"* we can decorate it with pictures of our favorite woodworking projects… I ll start with Wendell Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who can forget this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we only serve this Mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*
I TOLD YOU I HATE MUSTARD DW!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> 2 "Spanish Rice" mixes from Knorr….1/2 of an onion, diced….ground Black Pepper…Garlic Powder…1 pound of hamburger…....fry up until all are "Happy, Happy"....serve in a large bowl with shredded cheese….Supper!
> 
> - bandit571


i dig it,simple and gets the job done for me,but throw in a little green chili and corn and im their.


----------



## pottz

> DW a good capt goes down with the ship. Bandit completes more projects in a month than I ve completed in the last 5 year s.
> 
> - corelz125


well theres only one way too fix that problem,quit your job and get in the shop.im sure you can sell enough stuff too buy some hot pockets at least.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


i new it !!!! dw man the life rafts topo turn on the sirens,gunny pack some amo this may be the end…..........


----------



## corelz125

not so fast!

A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.

He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.

"This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.

While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.

"I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.

Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful people reside." POOF! Suddenly he's on a beautiful island.

He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> i new it !!!! dw man the life rafts topo turn on the sirens,gunny pack some amo this may be the end…..........
> 
> - pottz


Yes Pottz the Captain and Dire wolf approve of my 2 cats! And with the new administration, the Beagle may need to be re-educated. Brother, I want you to come on board. When I came on board I swore fealty to the Captain, did you? If the Captain wants mustard, then we get mustard- French's Dijon- and if the Captain wants to tell a dirty joke- don't encourage him on this- but encourage him to break 6,000- As far as I know, you are the General manager- I canceled the deal due to high labor costs…

At least be civil for Gunny has Christmas coming… are you going to smoke?


----------



## pottz

> not so fast!
> 
> A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.
> 
> He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.
> 
> "This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.
> 
> While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.
> 
> "I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.
> 
> Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful people reside." POOF! Suddenly he s on a beautiful island.
> 
> He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.
> 
> - corelz125


topo will love this one.ok stand down guys.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> i new it !!!! dw man the life rafts topo turn on the sirens,gunny pack some amo this may be the end…..........
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes Pottz the Captain and Dire wolf approve of my 2 cats! And with the new administration, the Beagle may need to be re-educated. Brother, I want you to come on board. When I came on board I swore fealty to the Captain, did you? If the Captain wants mustard, then we get mustard- French s Dijon- and if the Captain wants to tell a dirty joke- don t encourage him on this- but encourage him to break 6,000- As far as I know, you are the General manager- I canceled the deal due to high labor costs…
> 
> At least be civil for Gunny has Christmas coming… are you going to smoke?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what high labor corelz works me too death with no pay!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grand Funk Railroad….."I'm your captain/ Getting closer"....you know…something mellow….as not everyone is ready for Deep Purple's "Lazy"......or…."Child in Time."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> not so fast!
> 
> A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.
> 
> He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.
> 
> "This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.
> 
> While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.
> 
> "I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.
> 
> Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful people reside." POOF! Suddenly he s on a beautiful island.
> 
> He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 to share humor is a skill-


----------



## pottz

check out mustard mans comment on this thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what high labor corelz works me too death with no pay!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz we know all about your former side benefits… now with us being a true PG you'll be getting a lot of cotton candy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> not so fast!
> 
> A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.
> 
> He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.
> 
> "This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.
> 
> While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.
> 
> "I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.
> 
> Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful people reside." POOF! Suddenly he s on a beautiful island.
> 
> He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> topo will love this one.ok stand down guys.
> 
> - pottz


I sure do! ;-)) After a few years in business I thought starting a running a small business for a couple years should be a prerequisite for bureaucracy employment. Maybe they would realize what a PIA they are without doing anything of value. I realized nobody who could start their own business would ever be satisfied sitting in a government office all day every day. My daddy-in-law used to say all they do is sit and chew gum all day ;-)

That was confirmed by one of my employees. He had worked on the county road crew before he became an apprentice. I asked why he quit. Wasn't that a pretty cushy job? He said it was, but too boring. If he did much of anything the rest of the crew would get on him for breaking down conditions. He said it was too boring, he needed something to do to pass the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1

before our last citation 2nd and last warning- we could have had some fun but as a PG site- I'll give it try










*
My biggest thought is next month teachers will be 1b for vaccination- should I take it or not…

wish wish wish then plan and prepare…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max +1
> 
> before our last citation 2nd and last warning- we could have had some fun but as a PG site- I ll give it try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My biggest thought is next month teachers will be 1b for vaccination- should I take it or not…
> 
> wish wish wish then plan and prepare…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Is there a deadline to come up with 3 PG wishes?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

[/QUOTE]

- Desert_Woodworker

*Is there a deadline to come up with 3 PG wishes?*

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

Just hope the Federal Reserve can keep us going…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Seriously, I just received an offer for a virtual/video teacher… big joy for me…

Remember as always stay true to your beliefs… Pottz- as a manager you have a big responsibility to keep it going…
and you have more things to worry about than cats…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Is there a deadline to come up with 3 PG wishes?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just hope the Federal Reserve can keep us going…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not a problem the money their "borrowing" our grandkids will have too figure out how to pay it back.their screwed!!!


----------



## pottz

> Seriously, I just received an offer for a virtual/video teacher… big joy for me…
> 
> Remember as always stay true to your beliefs… Pottz- as a manager you have a big responsibility to keep it going…
> and you have more things to worry about than cats…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


congrats my friend i know how much that means too you,good luck.

the beagle hates cats that scene would give her nightmares.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz so true but we have a society - some locked down- some not- but everybody loves smoked meat use that smoker… sorry the short film deal fell through… I think you have the wagon for a week and they'll come and get it.

Is King Dollar About To Collapse?

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2021-01-05/king-dollar-about-collapse-0


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> congrats my friend i know how much that means too you,good luck.
> 
> the beagle hates cats that scene would give her nightmares.
> 
> - pottz


*But this is like you and LBD*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Is there a deadline to come up with 3 PG wishes?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just hope the Federal Reserve can keep us going…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> not a problem the money their "borrowing" our grandkids will have too figure out how to pay it back.their screwed!!!
> 
> - pottz


Probably should use all three wishes for that ;-(

Pottz, better make a recount. It is our great great grandkids bill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodworking for 1-5-21

Here was an easy sign - people love seeing their name.*










*And prepping the "angels" for a final pewter coating*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- ... a great book on the Federal Reserve and Gold…


----------



## corelz125

Here there's a shortage of teachers. They really need more teachers. My kids are hybrid. They really need one teacher for in person and one for online. It doesn't work having one teacher doing both. Bob that's like a lot of things p,entry of people telling you what to do but never did the work themselves. Most welding inspectors I've dealt with tell me if my weld passed or failed but if I handed them the stinger they don't know which end of the rod goes where.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Frank Sinatra - Young at Heart


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Here there s a shortage of teachers. They really need more teachers. My kids are hybrid. They really need one teacher for in person and one for online. It doesn t work having one teacher doing both*. Bob that s like a lot of things p,entry of people telling you what to do but never did the work themselves. Most welding inspectors I ve dealt with tell me if my weld passed or failed but if I handed them the stinger they don t know which end of the rod goes where.
> 
> - corelz125


This is why they want a 2 party teaching system, as you stated. The problem is I want the classroom ( it is like Cricket at LJocks) but honestly, I believe that we are in a virtual world of learning. Keep me in your thoughts for I can teach them about Hot Pockets!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting in, had to celebrate the last of this election trash. Wife enjoyed a good bottle of wine, I had a nice cigar and some JD.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night- here is a Husky video that I follow- Key gets ice cream…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here there s a shortage of teachers. They really need more teachers. My kids are hybrid. They really need one teacher for in person and one for online. It doesn t work having one teacher doing both. Bob that s like a lot of things p,entry of people telling you what to do but never did the work themselves. Most welding inspectors I ve dealt with tell me if my weld passed or failed but if I handed them the stinger they don t know which end of the rod goes where.
> 
> - corelz125


Reminds me of my brother applying to be a truck inspector for the state of Oregon. Not qualified, no college degree. After driving and working on them for 20 years, he could tell if they are safe or not in 5 minutes. The college guys with their clipboards and checklists would spend an hour and let the dangerous trucks go ;-(

One thing about WA state electrical inspectors, they have to have 9 years in the trade to qualify. I wondered about a few city inspectors in Bellevue and Seattle. After finding out cities don't have to follow law in this state, I understand. A friend had one of them as an apprentice. I mentioned there was no point in him inspecting my work. I saw too many violations he let pass on some jobs. Jerry said code was not his forte'. I asked what his forte' was? Jerry puzzled for a minute or so and said, "I don't believe he has a forte'." ;-))

One of the guys I had on a job became a state electrical inspector. He hopped up through the ranks fairly quickly. He was sharp. Made a good inspector and supervisor. He was not a good workman, no sense of urgency. Can't afford to take hours to do minutes' worth of work.

One day he mentioned they had hired the first gal inspector. He said she was going to be a good one. She came to inspect one of my jobs and she was a good one! Real looker. She told me she was just out prowling around looking for a husband ;-) One of the guys I knew had her on a job to inspect. She said she didn't know anything about what she was inspecting, but if he said it was OK, she would sign it off. They eventually transferred her to an area with primarily residential inspections, but that didn't last long. Only state inspector I ever knew that was relieved of duty. They put them under so much scrutiny I don't know how she made it through. Wanted to check that box on the employee list form I suppose.

They tried to recruit me to be a state inspector. I had been in business for about 5 years. That is the point where the 10% that last a year begin to wonder if it is worth the effort. I was wondering. I interviewed and they gave me a questionnaire to fill out. The last question was why do you want to quit what you are doing and work for the state? I couldn't answer it. Obvious downside was cutting my wages and benefits in half. The guys were up through the ranks guys, but the trend in construction was to leave guys in the ranks and hire managers who had never done any real work. I thought the job is controlled by the legislature and the college managers will probably be in the future.

At that time, electrical inspections supported by permit fees was the only self-supporting division in the state gubbermint. Legislature could not stand that, put the money in the general fund and put them on a budget with lower wages and benefits. They brought in the college management crowd. All they old timers quit. They had a hard time keeping enough inspectors at times and the ones I knew were not very satisfied, but they did maintain the state's inspection standards as far as I could tell.

I always expect to see the roof first on a schedule so they would have dry jobsite to work. Never did see it, not really too disappointed. The management effort I will never forget was a hospital in Tacoma adding a 5 or 6 story wing. They wanted to impress the hospital how fast they could add a wing. They were sheetrocking with winter rains blowing in the open sides. They got it finished and a week or so before the hospital was to start moving in, dark stains started showing behind the paint. Mold! The sheetrock had to be replaced. I am sure they made a lasting impression on the hospital.

Number 2 was a contractor building a new chiller plant at a major manufacturer's facility. Everything they did was backwards or upside down. One day a laborer was vacuuming dust along a wall after sanding. There was a lot of dust blowing up. I went over and checked when he went on coffee break. No filter just as I suspected. I told him all he was doing was contaminating the entire building spreading dust. He needed a filter in the vacuum. He went to his boss who told him that was all they had and to continue. I left the job and took the day off. Even with a dust mask, I still couldn't see through my glasses for more than a few minutes. I rest my case ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Them C-Ration "Scrambled Eggs & Ham" will do it everytime…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

Any update on LJJ tee shirts?

Bandit check out C.B.G.B. on net flicks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Like Pottz says, photo, or it didnt happen.

Yours truly, at CBGB´s circa 1985

I am the Frontman. Or, alternatively, the Microphone Commando.

Best sound system on the East Coast.

Link to one of our songs, should you wish to indulge>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+100

The Root of all Evil.

Abolishing this Global institution would be first of my three wishes!!!!

Second would be to have my mortgage paid off, magically.

Third would be for world peace, or something, but if #1 is taken care of, #3 would likely right itself.

And if I could have a fourth wish, I would wish to never be cold again combined with a solid plan to reforest the Earth.

You guys remember back when you were a kid, and were like, man, someday I am gonna be a millionare? Well, it is precisely because of these modern day pirates that a millionare is now small potatoes. Now, we talk trillions. And you all are missing a crucial point, which is, that the National debts are not supposed to be paid back and wont ever be. They will continue to monetize the debt and eventually own everything, just like in the boardgame Monopoly. Incidently, that game was originally developed and released to teach children about the pitfalls of predatory capitalism.



> Top Max- ... a great book on the Federal Reserve and Gold…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1
> 
> The Root of all Evil.
> 
> Abolishing this institution would be first of my three wishes!!!!
> 
> Top Max- ... a great book on the Federal Reserve and Gold…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Under their current crisis, that would be an end of money. Are we better off letting them continue to create crises or jump off into the maximum crisis?


----------



## corelz125

That's how it works now Bob come out of college with a piece of paper saying your qualified then your in charge. Doing it for 15 years but no piece of paper your not a qualified component person.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Under their current crisis, that would be an end of money.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No. The Constitution is very clear about this. It is the Congress that shall have the power to coin MONEY, and shall regulate the value thereof.

It is that simple, and the Congress can start doing it tomorrow, and there would be NO national debt. Same for every other Country in the World.

In fact, Congress could print one unit of Money for exactly what the national debt is, and pay it off tomorrow, if they so wished, or if so was demanded by the People who knew how the Money-System really works (or doesnt, according to one´s point of view).

The Federal Reserve is Not federal, nor are there any reserves. We dont use Money anymore, we use debt instruments called FRN´s.

Ya all should read that book, DW posted.
Then, read: Confessions of an Economic Hitman

Then you will have a partial understanding of how the Global Pirates operate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Like Pottz says, photo, or it didnt happen.
> 
> Yours truly, at CBGB´s circa 1985
> 
> I am the Frontman. Or, alternatively, the Microphone Commando.
> 
> Best sound system on the East Coast.
> 
> Link to one of our songs, should you wish to indulge>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I am surprised that Pottz didn't have you for band night when the grill was open- he is prone to country…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No. The Constitution is very clear about this. It is the Congress that shall have the power to coin MONEY, and shall regulate the value thereof.
> 
> It is that simple, and the Congress can start doing it tomorrow, and there would be NO national debt.
> 
> In fact, Congress could print one unit of Money for exactly what the national debt is, and pay it off tomorrow, if they so wished, or if so was demanded by the People.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sure they can, but we are asking alot of a group of people that cannot come to a compromise on which way the toilet paper should roll, in or out..

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- all I can say is "plant the seeds and God will harvest"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No. The Constitution is very clear about this. It is the Congress that shall have the power to coin MONEY, and shall regulate the value thereof.
> 
> It is that simple, and the Congress can start doing it tomorrow, and there would be NO national debt.
> 
> In fact, Congress could print one unit of Money for exactly what the national debt is, and pay it off tomorrow, if they so wished, or if so was demanded by the People.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Sure they can, but we are asking alot of a group of people that cannot come to a compromise on which way the toilet paper should roll, in or out..*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WBN that is when we have toilet paper available I have heard that they use printed ballots in GA for toilet paper with so many extras around…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN that is when we have toilet paper available I have heard that they use printed ballots in GA for toilet paper with so many extras around…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Could be, I don't get out much and I am not much for watching or keeping up with the news.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- I am trying to get Pottz to use that smoke wagon for an Orthodox Christmas party on Wednesday…


----------



## bandit571

So…anybody making King Cakes? Tis the season for them, afterall….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> WBN that is when we have toilet paper available I have heard that they use printed ballots in GA for toilet paper with so many extras around…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do ballots even count for anything anymore? It's looking like the end of checks and balances is upon us, hey Gunny, any extra room on the boat to Ukraine? Our current state of affairs reminds me of this:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey Gunny, any extra room on the boat to Ukraine?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Oh the borders are open all the time. In fact come visit me for say few weeks and make a informed decision. It is a big culture change, not everybody will like it. It is NOt the land of milk and honey and all, but for me it is how I want to live.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> Any update on LJJ tee shirts?
> 
> Bandit check out C.B.G.B. on net flicks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


cricket says no plans too do any at this time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

A ballot Box?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes Sir! Yet it is quite difficult to get seeds to sprout in apathetic soil.

Here´s another seed:

Be VERY sceptical and discerning about the "stories" coming out of DC today. Remember, MSM is theater, as in, kabuki.



> Brian- all I can say is "plant the seeds and God will harvest"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It is NOt the land of milk and honey and all,
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


But you will be able to get milk, and honey, and eggs, and lots of bread; and with a good woman to keep you warm at night, what else does one need, really? A dog, maybe. Some martial arts training would also probably be a plus- but you should ask first if your potential enemy has gone through Spetsnaz.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Some martial arts training would also probably be a plus- but you should ask first if your potential enemy has gone through Spetsnaz.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Very true, and they should also worry about what I did in the USMC, events of which cannot be posted. LOL


----------



## corelz125

Had a good joke today but it's not allowed. Doesn't matter who's point of view you get coming out of DC. This is not a good look for our country.


----------



## pottz

> Had a good joke today but it s not allowed. Doesn t matter who s point of view you get coming out of DC. This is not a good look for our country.
> 
> - corelz125


what happened today is a disgrace too our country,and a president who did nothing but fan the flames.adios mr president !


----------



## pottz

just heard twitter suspended trumps account and may make it permanent.finally someone stands up to the bully.hopefully more will join twitter.we just need that one kid bigger that knocks the bully on his ass!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not surprised, and not going to comment on todays foolishness. BUT, many have owned or run a business. When a prospective employee is being interviewed what do you typically look for? Education, experience, good solid attitude, how do they dress and what is the image they portray to the customer, previous work history, etc etc.

WHY do we not have the same requirements to hold any government office? I am not asking for a PhD or anything but how about a required set of courses in Government Operations, Legal requirements of a member of government, and what else people? Because while we may complain about this person or that person doing this or that, any moron can run and get elected. Very little requirements to get the job, being elected being the biggest hurdle.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…remember back about 4 years…..era of the Pink Knit Caps…...."Resist!"......the more things change, the more they just stay the same…...

Maybe a little Grand Funk Railroad, LIVE…..."Heartbreaker" "Locomotion", "Foot stompin music"....then cap it off with…"We're an American Band"


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Not surprised, and not going to comment on todays foolishness. BUT, many have owned or run a business. When a prospective employee is being interviewed what do you typically look for? Education, experience, good solid attitude, how do they dress and what is the image they portray to the customer, previous work history, etc etc.
> 
> WHY do we not have the same requirements to hold any government office? I am not asking for a PhD or anything but how about a required set of courses in Government Operations, Legal requirements of a member of government, and what else people? Because while we may complain about this person or that person doing this or that, any moron can run and get elected. Very little requirements to get the job, being elected being the biggest hurdle.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1000

My plumber has more training than our president does at his job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just back from Washington… To vilify Trump is very similar to what people did to Herbert Hover here is a good book on Hoover



















Freedom Betrayed: Herbert Hoover's Secret History of the Second World War and Its Aftermath 
https://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Betrayed-Herbert-Hoovers-Aftermath/dp/0817912347

Guys, I was telling people a few years ago- read about Hoover, and now and behold B.O.H.I.C.A…

Pottz why are you inciting "politics" Trump politics? Now that you got that out- tomorrow is Gunny is our loyal friend's Christmas. Are you going to "smoke" in that smoke wagon with your fancy beef? If I don't hear from you soon- I'll bring in a food truck of his choosing- Gunny I can eastern food- waiting to hear from you guys…


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm…remember back about 4 years…..era of the Pink Knit Caps…...."Resist!"......the more things change, the more they just stay the same…...
> 
> Maybe a little Grand Funk Railroad, LIVE…..."Heartbreaker" "Locomotion", "Foot stompin music"....then cap it off with…"We re an American Band"
> 
> - bandit571


now your talkin bud,crank it up.and por me me whatever your dinkin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To the above: Drug test our politicians like they do at Home Depot then maybe I'll feel a little safer.


----------



## pottz

ill say no more about trump,his actions and words speak for themself.

yeah i can fire up that smoker and make whatever gunny wants.maybe whole hog,we haven't done that yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> My plumber has more training than our president does at his job. *
> 
> - CWWoodworking












I love it- the Trump slams begin !!! Shall we start and I hope we don't….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ill say no more about trump,his actions and words speak for themself.
> 
> yeah i can fire up that smoker and make whatever gunny wants.maybe whole hog,we haven t done that yet.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah sounds good to me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ill say no more about trump,his actions and words speak for themself.
> 
> yeah i can fire up that smoker and make whatever gunny wants.maybe whole hog,we haven t done that yet.
> 
> - pottz


This is great news!!! It is Orthodox Christmas tomorrow and we are still with the COVID and have the show…

Pottz I'll get working on Xmas stuff but Gunny may want Hot Pockets which he will have to deal with you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here are a few sides to add…










Now I've got find some seeded rye bread…


----------



## Cricket

We're not gonna go down that politics rabbit hole again, right?


----------



## Cricket

By the way, now I am craving smoked sausage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We re not gonna go down that politics rabbit hole again, right?
> 
> - Cricket


Umm, no not really gives me indigestion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The point that I wish to make is that from 12 noon to now D_W had a fall ( no Humpty Dumpty joke )
the ambulance got me to ER they got me in took fantastic care - a few scrapes but a light orbital fracture and black eye- and since Pottz said no picture or no story.

self delete yet a story

And thank you Cricket- 100% no politics- for I had a few hours on the stretcher and had plenty of time to think about my prediciment and life- honestly, we have so much stuff to share. It makes me happy to celebrate Orthodox Christmas to think about other things. i.e. BBQ piq on an Orthodox Christmas with the trimmings.
Many memories- great choice Pottz- save the bones and we'll make split pea soup.

Setbacks my friends if it doesn't kill us then… just saying…

Ps. One of the first things, when I got home, was this Forum-

Pss. Pottz - the cats got the Dire wolf to like tuna- I left some in the smoke truck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We re not gonna go down that politics rabbit hole again, right?
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Umm, no not really gives me indigestion*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WBN- what is the matter with you? When an authority gives a command, soldier- I learned yes Mam or Sir. and when you were in the military and you would have said that to an officer… anybody wants to share military smart-ass comments and consequences…

Hopefully, you'll get a Christmas pass…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> By the way, now I am craving smoked sausage.
> 
> - Cricket


Come back tomorrow I'll bring authentic Polish- Hungarian sausage to Pottz's smoker…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz we know you can pull this off… this forum is counting on you…










Dude big night Wednesday- let us know if we can help?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here are a few sides to add…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I ve got find some seeded rye bread…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The point that I wish to make is that from 12 noon to now DW had a fall ( no Humpty Dumpty joke )
> the ambulance got me to ER they got me in took fantastic care - a few scrapes but a light orbital fracture and black eye- and since Pottz said no picture or no story.
> 
> Setbacks my friends if it doesn t kill us then… just saying…
> 
> Ps. One of the first things, when I got home, was this Forum-
> 
> Pss. Pottz - the cats got the Dire wolf to like tuna- I left some in the smoke truck
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Sorry to hear about this, glad to hear you are okay with some bumps and bruises. Stay safe now and rest.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We re not gonna go down that politics rabbit hole again, right?
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Umm, no not really gives me indigestion*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WBN- what is the matter with you?
> - Desert_Woodworker


She asked a question, an order would have been something along the lines of jump in a lake of fire. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> when you were in the military and you would have said that to an officer… anybody wants to share military smart-ass comments and consequences…
> 
> Hopefully, you ll get a Christmas pass…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here are some classics from Iraq.

1. For the love of Moses and all the prophets what are you doing? Talking them to death?

2. To the idiot that is showing a white t-shirt on a stick. If you do not put that away I will personally come over and give you a circumcision with a chainsaw.

3. Moses, Elijah, and all the prophets you need to use the toilet? Now? What do you propose? Calling a time out? Your Mother did drugs while she was pregnant with you didn't she?

4. Congratulations LT you just called in an airstrike on Montana.

5. What was I doing? I heard they were selling this lot of sand and went to put a deposit on it.

6. I have one method, shoot first, shoot some more then ask the questions.

7. The enemy has come over the berm, I am going to meet them halfway.

8. It seemed like a good idea at the time ya know?

9. When you shoot do you actually aim or are you using the Force?

10. Go to hell? In case you have not noticed we are in hell moron, what you want me to sit in the corner?

11. If you do that again I swear I will shoot you myself!

12. Rules of engagement? What we are playing checkers you moron?

13. If I am killed someone please tell my mother I had on clean underwear. It is in my right front cargo pocket.

14. Go ahead stick your head up I will cure all your ails.

15. Advise we are under fire, enemy is pinned at berm just north of gate, rec you bring baggies multiple hostiles in horizontal positions …..... Negative I am green alpha on ammo, green alpha on H2O, Zippo is topped off and I have nine cigars, did I mention I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last month?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- I couldn't have asked for a better reply- good times tomorrow

Potzz if I don't see smoke tomorrow I'll have to call in…










and what will be in the box?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*May I add a prayer for this country- *
I wish to thank God for protecting me today- yes I fell and got hurt but it is only now after catching up this evening- 
I can understand the frustrations but we can do it- I am safe and secure in my area which is thanks and to you guys stay safe… 
We have so much to talk about happy wood chipping…

Pottz- will you have a few Hot Pockets for our special guests and good coffee… in case they ask for them…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Under their current crisis, that would be an end of money.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No. The Constitution is very clear about this. It is the Congress that shall have the power to coin MONEY, and shall regulate the value thereof.
> 
> It is that simple, and the Congress can start doing it tomorrow, and there would be NO national debt. Same for every other Country in the World.
> 
> In fact, Congress could print one unit of Money for exactly what the national debt is, and pay it off tomorrow, if they so wished, or if so was demanded by the People who knew how the Money-System really works (or doesnt, according to one´s point of view).
> 
> The Federal Reserve is Not federal, nor are there any reserves. We dont use Money anymore, we use debt instruments called FRN´s.
> 
> Ya all should read that book, DW posted.
> Then, read: Confessions of an Economic Hitman
> 
> Then you will have a partial understanding of how the Global Pirates operate.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I remember that book from long ago. When is the last time Congress got anything right? The corruption of the entire system makes th dollar worthless. Ending the Federal Reserve will not fix anything at this point. Salvage operation should have stated before the end of the silver certificates.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max - stay with us… I enjoy your posts…

One must remember that during any hardship there were people doing OK or getting rich- some get the COVID some don't- think about how long it took to discover the flea on the rat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Getting late- but what will be in the box- we can play deal or no deal










*Any guess?*

Hint: Pottz "hates" mustard… Bandit suggested a mustard carrier… I hope that it is filled with Hot Pockets…

Where is Pottz? I hope that he didn't go down the rabbit hole with the Beagle…. but the latest the Beagle went hunting in the old un-rated club…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not much time today; dentist and crowns ;-((, Nap ;-)), worked on my spread sheet that analyzes the wind maintaining and creating propane hazard. The directional data point count is not equal to the total data points. Apparently, MickySoft Excel generates subtotals that provide a different digital number in the calculation than the number it is displaying. That screws up the total. When the digits are entered manually, they correlate. Even though the data is downloaded from the weather station in whole numbers, my bride thought there might be fractions involved adding higher than the individual digits would indicate. I opened 5 decimal places and nothing shows up. All I can say is Get Your Act together MickeySoft!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

WBBN, my fav is #13. That is funny.

Yes Cricket, smoked sausage is good food, politics is bad food and makes one want to wretch.

DW, sorry to hear your are WIA. Heal quick, bud!

Topo, sorry to disagree but salvage operations can begin at any time. However, it didnt end so well for the last guy (silver certificates) who attempted to do so.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> great now we ll get shut down for running a gambling service through lj s.
> 
> - pottz


$100 on black!



> Come back tomorrow I ll bring authentic Polish- Hungarian sausage to Pottz s smoker…
> - Desert Woodworker


No such thing as a *polished Hungarian*! We're rough as guts… at least us 1956 survivors!

Sorry guys, I've natuaralised to a *British* *sLimey*... I'm not reading any FU's!

Hell there's *wet paint* everywhere!


----------



## corelz125

DW everything is ok? From the stories I've heard from Gunny I don't think he was one to comply to authority to easy. There's actually a pest control company here that uses a beagle to detect bed bugs. The dire wolf needs no help when it comes to food. Not much he doesn't eat.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Does Cricket read every post? How does she keep up with all of this?

By reading the posts from last night there must have been a full moon.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW everything is ok? From the stories I ve heard from Gunny I don t think he was one to comply to authority to easy. There s actually a pest control company here that uses a beagle to detect bed bugs. The dire wolf needs no help when it comes to food. Not much he doesn t eat.
> 
> - corelz125


I am actually very good with following instructions. But be very careful will being a smart Alec about giving them, or treat me like an idiot. Because I will do exactly what you say. Even if I know it is wrong. And then play as dumb as you made me out to be.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

"Simple, all you need to do, is walk down this hill, cross that creek down there, go up that small ridge beyond it….sit down for the day, and keep a watch on the old roadway beyond"

A new LT ( me) filling in for the regular LT…..as he was off at "China Beach", or whatever they called it….take his platoon along ( with a couple spare radios) to watch for "Mules".....bike riders with bundles of Bamboo sticks rolled up, and strapped front and back on their bikes.. bundles were usually filled with weapons, of course.

What could go wrong on a Monday morning?

Started down the hill ok…..got to the creek (Monsoons had made it a bit bigger, BTW) had just start across….

Seems Nathanial Victor had sent along a patrol of their own…..result was a big fire-fight to try to cross….since we'd just left the Firebase…I called in a wee bit of help…...visitors were soon sent on their way…seems I also had a few rounds go "over".....and those hit the old roadway…..had 3 of my people hit, I got a couple pieces from the RTO's radio ( radio was hit by an ak round, but the RTO was OK)....got to the top of the ridge for a looksee…..there HAD been a bike parade…had. We cleared away the wreckage, and about 500 AKs… slipped back up the low ridge and set down to watch for the rest of the day…..and later that night, had more visitors….Next morning, we were sent back to base by the next "shift"

And..how was YOUR day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz and the guys- thanks for the care. Bruised up but got to get ready for Orthodox Christmas…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Merry Christmas everyone.

A unique advantage of my marriage to a Ukrainian Princess. Two holiday Celebrations for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is an example of a meal- Gunny can you verify this?

For many Christmas is just a fading memory, but others are only just gearing up for celebrations. Many Christian communities, including Orthodox Christians, celebrate Christmas on 7 January.

A large number of countries celebrating Christmas this weekend can be found in the New East.

As you might have hoped, food plays a major role in the festivities. We've picked out five of our favourite Christmas dishes from across the region to inspire your own New East Christmas feast:

Kutia

A wholegrain wheat porridge with honey and poppy seeds, kutia is a festive tradition in Ukraine, Belarus, Russia and parts of Poland, with other countries in the region boasting their own versions. The dish has hidden depth, with the grains symbolising hope, and the honey and poppy seeds representing happiness and peace. Kutia commonly forms part of a traditional 12-dish Christmas Eve supper.

Česnica

As delicious as it might be, česnica is as much about ritual as it is about taste. If you're in need of some luck, keep your eye on this round bread loaf, which is often to be found on a Serbian Christmas table. It is common to hide a coin in the dough - at the beginning of the meal, the loaf is rotated three times counterclockwise and then broken, but will it be you who finds the coin? If so, you can allegedly look forward to exceptional luck in the year to come.

Sarma

Sarma is a staple meal for festive occasions like Christmas across southeastern Europe. Consisting of leaves wrapped around a filling, sarma exists in many different varieties depending on the location and time of year. In Macedonia, cabbage leaf sarma form part of the Christmas Eve meal, with the filling traditionally made from rice and walnuts, rather than meat, in observance of the pre-Christmas fast.

Satsivi

A Georgian sauce made from walnuts, throughout the year satsivi can be served with a variety of meat, fish or vegetables. At Christmas, however, satsivi is traditionally served with turkey. "Tsivi" means "cold" in Georgian - forget your hot turkey dinner, satsivi is a dish best served cold.

Kissel

Many people celebrating Christmas this weekend across eastern Europe will be washing down their meals with kissel (or eating it as a dessert). Normally made from the juice of berries, kissel is thickened with starch to give it its distinctive viscous quality.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Saved by the bell- I got this guy setting up right now… smoked sausage arriving soon










You have to brown-bag your beverage tonight…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here I sit at the old Patio firepit… Many memories here. Tonight- the food truck left I'm here with the Dire wolf and Beagle. Those guys are smart for they know if Cricket doesn't claim her smoked sausages I'll give it to them…


















we are watching "Key" the Husky videos tonight…


----------



## corelz125

A salesman returns from his assignment in Saudi Arabia, where he went to sell them a new brand of Coca-Cola.

Seeing his crestfallen face, a friend asks him: "Why the long face?"

The salesman replied: "I failed in Saudi-Arabia, the campaign was a total failure."

"Why is that?" Asked the friend, "I thought you had a good campaign running."

"Well, when I got posted there, I was very confident that I would make a great sales pitch to the saudis. But I had a problem - I didn't speak Arabic, so I planned to convey the meaning of the message with the use of three images:

First poster: A man lying in the hot desert sand in utter exhustion, he has fainted.

Second poster: The man is drinking the new Coca-Cola brand.

Third poster: Our man is now totally refreshed and feeling great.

I had these posters pasted all over the place. You couldn't go anywhere without seeing them."

"Terrific! That should have worked!" said the friend.

"The heck it should have!" said the salesman.

"Only no one told me they read from right to left!!"


----------



## corelz125

An eccentric philosophy professor gave a one question final exam after a semester dealing with a broad array of topics.

The class was already seated and ready to go when the professor picked up his chair, plopped it on his desk and wrote on the board: "Using everything we have learned this semester, prove that this chair does not exist."

Fingers flew, erasers erased, notebooks were filled in furious fashion.

Some students wrote over 30 pages in one hour attempting to refute the existence of the chair.

One member of the class however, was up and finished in less than a minute.

Weeks later when the grades were posted, the rest of the group wondered how he could have gotten an A when he had barely written anything at all.

His answer consisted of two words: "What chair?"


----------



## corelz125

Bob that last one is kind of what the city has done to you. What propane tank.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> An eccentric philosophy professor gave a one question final exam after a semester dealing with a broad array of topics.
> 
> The class was already seated and ready to go when the professor picked up his chair, plopped it on his desk and wrote on the board: "Using everything we have learned this semester, prove that this chair does not exist."
> 
> Fingers flew, erasers erased, notebooks were filled in furious fashion.
> 
> Some students wrote over 30 pages in one hour attempting to refute the existence of the chair.
> 
> One member of the class however, was up and finished in less than a minute.
> 
> Weeks later when the grades were posted, the rest of the group wondered how he could have gotten an A when he had barely written anything at all.
> 
> His answer consisted of two words: "What chair?"
> 
> - corelz125


+1 thought-provoking



> A salesman returns from his assignment in Saudi Arabia, where he went to sell them a new brand of Coca-Cola.
> 
> Seeing his crestfallen face, a friend asks him: "Why the long face?"
> 
> The salesman replied: "I failed in Saudi-Arabia, the campaign was a total failure."
> 
> "Why is that?" Asked the friend, "I thought you had a good campaign running."
> 
> "Well, when I got posted there, I was very confident that I would make a great sales pitch to the saudis. But I had a problem - I didn't speak Arabic, so I planned to convey the meaning of the message with the use of three images:
> 
> First poster: A man lying in the hot desert sand in utter exhustion, he has fainted.
> 
> Second poster: The man is drinking the new Coca-Cola brand.
> 
> Third poster: Our man is now totally refreshed and feeling great.
> 
> I had these posters pasted all over the place. You couldn't go anywhere without seeing them."
> 
> "Terrific! That should have worked!" said the friend.
> 
> "The heck it should have!" said the salesman.
> 
> "Only no one told me they read from right to left!!"
> 
> - corelz125


+1 you sure are getting good at PG dude…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz I can't find Pottz!!! are we going to open Bandits case…

I bet Hot Pockets…


----------



## bandit571

Only the Lord of the Rings can….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Banditt when do we see inside?

It is Orthodox Christmas…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Editorial: George Floyd to Ashi Babbitt compared to "If that was your child or family member" These are media yes sad endings, social unrest
In the end, the families will probably sue for millions- and on the other hand, many people go out unnoticed and uncompensated and then forgotten.

A phrase that I often say to the youth- "Stupid people, stupid places and stupid decisions" and stay out of the courthouse…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Future land purchase for the - *soon to be announced* and it is Ohio… with a stream and and and


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*About Propane - Its History & Applications*

https://www.budgetpropaneontario.com/blog/about-propane-its-history-applications


----------



## corelz125

Pottz is protesting. My precious my precious. Moving to Ohio permanently DW?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working in shop. Got to go soon as it is Christmas and we have a Ukrainian dinner in the making.

BUT, did have some interesting news today. A neighbor and his boss came to speak with me about a job opportunity. I will be interviewing with them on Wednesday of next week. Not in automotive industry but due to my various other jobs and hobby over the years I have the experience they are looking for. So this becomes a matter of what numbers can be arranged to keep me at similar pay, and more benefits. Currently I have zero sick days, and zero paid holidays. I get the holiday off but must work my day off as a result. Was informed Tuesday that 6 day weeks will come more often, perhaps 2-3 weeks at a time as the owner will be in Mexico on vacation more this year. Not really motivating ya know.

So if numbers can be reached I might set aside my leaving in 178 months and wait till retirement at 65 before leaving for Ukraine. Just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Future land purchase for the - *soon to be announced* and it is Ohio… with a stream and and and
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You don't want to actually move to OH do you? It took me 20 years to escape!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125
I just wanted land in Ohio for when Bandit opens the box I just want a foothold in the area- similar to Roswell NM land option- it will depend on what is in the box?










Deal or no Deal- I don't gamble but it may be some of that Ohio food like Bob Evans…

The dogs ate the sausages Dire wolf went back home but I am stuck with the Beagle- Pottz come and get your dog now she wants more Hot Pockets


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Future land purchase for the - *soon to be announced* and it is Ohio… with a stream and and and
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You don t want to actually move to OH do you? It took me 20 years to escape!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thanks for following us. The OH land was sort of a joke to Bandits box and when he opens the box- deal or no deal and if it was something than a Bob Evans meal - deal or no deal… but we should never underestimate another person….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been busy working in shop. Got to go soon as it is Christmas and we have a Ukrainian dinner in the making.
> 
> BUT, did have some interesting news today. A neighbor and his boss came to speak with me about a job opportunity. I will be interviewing with them on Wednesday of next week. Not in automotive industry but due to my various other jobs and hobby over the years I have the experience they are looking for. So this becomes a matter of what numbers can be arranged to keep me at similar pay, and more benefits. Currently I have zero sick days, and zero paid holidays. I get the holiday off but must work my day off as a result. Was informed Tuesday that 6 day weeks will come more often, perhaps 2-3 weeks at a time as the owner will be in Mexico on vacation more this year. Not really motivating ya know.
> 
> So if numbers can be reached I might set aside my leaving in 178 months and wait till retirement at 65 before leaving for Ukraine. Just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny- no defeatism here… I believe in dreaming- when I turned 35 I was eligible to run for the president of the U.S…. then as we get older hopefully we get wiser… Merry Christmas tonight and enjoy hopefully we'll talk tomorrow. Aside- any Ukrainian traditions to share this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- two things that disrupt Pottz- Cricket and LBD…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Key the husky and being overfed… those dogs ate a lot…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob that last one is kind of what the city has done to you. What propane tank.
> 
> - corelz125


They may as well say what tank instead of what code?



> WBBN, my fav is #13. That is funny.
> 
> Topo, sorry to disagree but salvage operations can begin at any time. However, it didnt end so well for the last guy (silver certificates) who attempted to do so.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Stable money; ie, gold and silver, limits gubbermint spending by eliminating inflating the debt away. It also limits capitalism's corruption.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been busy working in shop. Got to go soon as it is Christmas and we have a Ukrainian dinner in the making.
> 
> BUT, did have some interesting news today. A neighbor and his boss came to speak with me about a job opportunity. I will be interviewing with them on Wednesday of next week. Not in automotive industry but due to my various other jobs and hobby over the years I have the experience they are looking for. So this becomes a matter of what numbers can be arranged to keep me at similar pay, and more benefits. Currently I have zero sick days, and zero paid holidays. I get the holiday off but must work my day off as a result. Was informed Tuesday that 6 day weeks will come more often, perhaps 2-3 weeks at a time as the owner will be in Mexico on vacation more this year. Not really motivating ya know.
> 
> So if numbers can be reached I might set aside my leaving in 178 months and wait till retirement at 65 before leaving for Ukraine. Just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That job story reminds me of a job at an industrial controls company. I was thinking about stopping contracting to keep off ladders due to knees and hip. I interviewed with the foremen and he said you are just what we need. He would have the owner schedule an interview. I never heard a word. Having been in my own business for 25 years at that point, I am sure the owner was afraid I could take this best accounts ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Space, the Final Frontier….









Waiting on varnish to dry before I load it up….


----------



## corelz125

Nice pic a nic basket


----------



## corelz125

You are correct DW on Why Pottz is protesting


----------



## Peteybadboy

I spent over an hour yesterday attaching one drawer front. It closes perfectly, the gaps are nice. I don't think many understand what we do.

Bandit that is funny, and nice work!

WBBN good luck with your interview.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In 2020 they were called protestors - In 2021 they are referred to as rioters…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They were being called "insurgents" on MSM, which is freakin ridiculous. But I guess that makes sense somehow, as it is all a freakshow, lies, and distortion. Glad I had stocked up on popcorn months ago, like I told you all I was doing. I have been just munching away, happy camper, watching the performance--so much entertainment. I even made peanut butter cookies yesterday to have something sweet to compliment the salty. At one point, I think I saw a bearded lady waddling in the menagerie, but you cant be too sure about these things nowadays. Lots of astoundingly intelligent guys with face-tattoos too, no uncertainty there.

I made up a drinking game too. Have to take a shot everytime someone on MSM says: "a threat to Our Democracy." Which is funny in itself because the Constitution doesnt say anything about democracy, only To The Republic for Which It Stands. But I dont drink alone because thats like so------, so I didnt actually play yet.



> In 2020 they were called protestors - In 2021 they are referred to as rioters…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

With my popcorn, I have some jelly beans to accompany it…

Note only "Jelly Belly" beans… tropical fruit blend


----------



## bandit571

If we do not learn history…we are doomed to repeat it…

Andrew Jackson "party at the capital"

Pick a year from 1965 to 1975…..

2016 Resist Movement ( remember them pink hats?)

And the BLM stuff…...

Sad, really…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> With my popcorn, I have some jelly beans to accompany it…
> 
> Note only "Jelly Belly" beans… tropical fruit blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I prefer Check Mix myself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- good choice any particular flavor…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- good choice any particular flavor…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Original or Bold


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*RIP 2021*

Dodgers Legend Tommy Lasorda Dies At 93-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Editorial from a woodworker: The news reports can be overwhelming, especially the vilifying of the president. OK, I read and see it as well as you. Since we are on the same page- I am more interested in the everyday things of everyday people- Here is a question to Gunny will you be able to get Chex mix and stuff like that in Ukraine? and will you have decent internet to talk to us? I hate goodbyes, but I feel the loss of Pottz. What pisses me off is that he is/was the #2 man here- just to leave? Yet he is posting here and there! IMO opinion we are a team here at the "Show"- we have been phenomenal sticking together, yet not necessarily liking a persons post or idea (i.e. food truck)
There is a lot of PG stuff to occupy us, for is there any R+ rated wood species? I am glad that the few who have stuck together can continue the "Show"- with the crew that Corelz has I know we can do it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Space, the Final Frontier….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on varnish to dry before I load it up….
> 
> - bandit571


Will you post what you are going to load it up with? We are waiting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Stocks have reached what looks like a permanently high plateau." *-Irving Fisher, Professor of Economics, Yale University , 1929.

2021 ready or not


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I made up a drinking game too. Have to take a shot everytime someone on MSM says: "a threat to Our Democracy." Which is funny in itself because the Constitution doesnt say anything about democracy, only To The Republic for Which It Stands. * But I dont drink alone* because thats like so------, so I didnt actually play yet.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Your post did not go unnoticed- yes to democracy vs republic thoughts. BUT- "* But I dont drink alone*" 
Brian, you said that you made up this interesting game- why not add the clause- "It has to be 5 o'clock somewhere" 
It works every time…


----------



## bandit571

Load'em up….









Even has a brand on it…









All rubbed down, and ready for work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 let us know when you post under projects- I and the other will post for you. Ps make sure to include the box filled. People always want to what is in the box…

Here is a Yogi…










My first thoughts were Pottz and the Beagle


----------



## bandit571

Posted as Project…Cedar Box,aka, Lord of the Rings


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit and others- let the "show" know that you are posting a project. * Think about this one from Pottz- good or bad he had the marketing… Bada -Bing Beautiful piece but lost it to a barmaid at his grill… they even took the pictures.

I'll close with a Key husky video…

Husky Can Talk with Buttons! Asks For a Cuddle!


----------



## corelz125

He said he's frustrated that when he voices his opinion about some topics he gets reprimanded. So he said for now he will keep it to woodworking comments only. As for the nonsense going on in this country the division needs to end. The finger pointing and saying who's wrong and who's right and blaming everyone else is childish. They all need to take responsibility.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit where do you get all your lumber from?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Editorial from a woodworker: The news reports can be overwhelming, especially the vilifying of the president. OK, I read and see it as well as you. Since we are on the same page- I am more interested in the everyday things of everyday people- Here is a question to Gunny will you be able to get Chex mix and stuff like that in Ukraine? and will you have decent internet to talk to us? I hate goodbyes, but I feel the loss of Pottz.
> - Desert_Woodworker


Let me put everyone's mind at rest. I will remain active, perhaps more active as I will be starting a new shop from the ground up so to speak. We have good internet and such. As I will be semi retired I just have more days of the week to work on the new place. No sure about the Chex mix availability in Ukraine. But family there is big on making sure we are well fed. Very different and can be overwhelming compared to family life here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posted as Project…Cedar Box,aka, Lord of the Rings
> 
> - bandit571


And happy to comment on such fine work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There is a lot of PG stuff to occupy us, for is there any R+ rated wood species? I am glad that the few who have stuck together can continue the "Show"- with the crew that Corelz has I know we can do it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I enjoy the banter back and forth with the food trucks, hot pockets, dire wolf and beagle comments. Also enjoy the on liners and such. Kinda hard to get under my thick skin, you are going to have to compete on the Olympic Level. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Now we seem to have alot of dog small talk. But I don't have one currently. Wife has cats that stay outside, and a couple like to come inside for "pest inspections".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mostly this is what they are up to on any given day and moment.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

> Bandit where do you get all your lumber from?
> 
> - corelz125


 I have a friend that has a barn full of seasoned lumber..Ash, Maple, and a bit of Walnut and Cherry…..I got that Cedar from Home Depot…as Closet Liner…have been known to use the BORG lumber selections…usually takes longer to sort through the racks, than it did to drive over there….


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Now we seem to have alot of dog small talk. But I don t have one currently. Wife has cats that stay outside, and a couple like to come inside for "pest inspections".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


What are those things on your pipe clamps? You make them?

I have about 50 pipe clamps. Half are the A frame type, but some are the annoying ones that fall over.

Our politicians should stay off social media. ALL of them sound like idiots trying to one up everyone on Twitter. Bunch of Ivy League smart dumb a$$es.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> He said he s frustrated that when he voices his opinion about some topics he gets reprimanded. So he said for now he will keep it to woodworking comments only. As for the nonsense going on in this country the division needs to end. The finger pointing and saying who s wrong and who s right and blaming everyone else is childish. They all need to take responsibility.
> 
> - corelz125


Counter point- Corelz's Show isn't responsible for ratings and subject matter- Guy's we know that Cricket and it is her site. Since our final warning from Cricket IMO we are doing great as PG. Now, will it continue? we will see, for I remember dropping out of Pottz's Corona Crazy forum… but came back… very similar to finding a church.

If I am not mistaken all are welcome and founding fathers who have left.

My biggest disappointment is that Pottz let the food trucks and Hot Pocket beat him…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Now we seem to have alot of dog small talk. But I don t have one currently. Wife has cats that stay outside, and a couple like to come inside for "pest inspections".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What are those things on your pipe clamps? You make them?
> 
> I have about 50 pipe clamps. Half are the A frame type, but some are the annoying ones that fall over.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I made those so they stand up straight and are level to one another. Height was based on a set of good Rockler bar clamps I have. Just used scraps and a template. Drill the 1 inch hole and then sit the entire clamp in them and screw the clamps to those boards. Made 50 sets few years back, alot of my buddies came and got some.


----------



## corelz125

You go through a lot of lumber. Nice looking cedar from home depot. Home depot close to me had walnut for a short time. I found a few nice boards there. Like you said it's a lot of sorting to get the good ones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 on the cat pictures - Yes I own cats, but have had… I love animals.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 on the cat pictures - Yes I own cats, but have had… I love animals.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wife wanted houses for them, and I needed some sawhorses I can leave outside. Came up with this idea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - CWWoodworking


 Honestly, I understand, but we lost our general manager Pottz- Cricket made us PG and not political… I liked the question to WBN


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Honestly, I understand, but we lost our general manager Pottz- Cricket made us PG and not political…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He is on a well deserved vacation. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 on the cat pictures - Yes I own cats, but have had… I love animals.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Wife wanted houses for them, and I needed some sawhorses I can leave outside. Came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny I hate to say it but if you need a cat to move- they comply. Now if you were to wake me up from my sawhorse bed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Honestly, I understand, but we lost our general manager Pottz- Cricket made us PG and not political…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> He is on a well deserved vacation. That s my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny- you have always been true to Pottz but IMO bring him home- otherwise Lost In Combat. In transition, we can make the adjustment to continue- WW2 come on guys stay together…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- you have always been true to Pottz but IMO bring him home- otherwise Lost In Combat. In transition, we can make the adjustment to continue- WW2 come on guys stay together…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I spent 8 1/2 years lost in combat. It was the best of times, and it was the worst at times. LOL

After being gone for 3 years to Iraq and very few emails I sent my Dad an email informing him I am engaged.

Yeah he enjoyed that moment as he informed my Mother. Sister just about had her baby a month early from the shock. Not really sure what got them, that I emailed I was alive and well, that I was engaged, or the picture I sent home proving it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Now if you were to wake me up from my sawhorse bed…

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]

Yeah they get rather testy when I turn the houses and set up a board on top. Once they see the extension cord reel come out they know it is go time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny and others- Many have heard Pottz's feelings through Corelz-










Can anyone imagine if Gen. Custer left for a vacation? I love Pottz but I am angry that he has such feelings to take a vacation. He created Corona Crazy then he was the general at the Show- "last warning" from Cricket-
Yet we continue with what is left of us-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Now if you were to wake me up from my sawhorse bed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah they get rather testy when I turn the houses and set up a board on top. Once they see the extension cord reel come out they know it is go time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Can anyone imagine if Gen. Custer left for a vacation?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah my boss in Iraq didn't like it much either when I went on my vacations. He had to deal with the Army's security contingent each day, always a different group and unlike me they gave him no breaks. 3 tours a day of the AO, per regulations. Never mind he got nervous when habib threw a few mortars our way. As much as he complained about my methods he never got so much as a bruised toe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- you have always been true to Pottz but IMO bring him home- otherwise Lost In Combat. In transition, we can make the adjustment to continue- WW2 come on guys stay together…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I spent 8 1/2 years lost in combat. It was the best of times, and it was the worst at times. LOL
> 
> After being gone for 3 years to Iraq and very few emails I sent my Dad an email informing him I am engaged.
> 
> Yeah he enjoyed that moment as he informed my Mother. Sister just about had her baby a month early from the shock. Not really sure what got them, that I emailed I was alive and well, that I was engaged, or the picture I sent home proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Beautiful message- I was moved… we need more personal messages…

As for being lost- we are always lost at times… but think about the feelings of being lost and then finding… to be continued.

A very inspirational message-

На добраніч і благослови Бог


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I got lots of warnings, here are some more things I said on radio. And yes every one of them I got called to the "office" about.

16. I have moments of divine insight, usually followed by a decade or so of complete stupidity.

17. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord I will repay. Today he sent me to deliver that vengeance so make your peace I have a long list.

18. All accidents are avoidable? So what happened when you were born?

19. You are offended? Well tell me does this voice sound like it cares?

20.Father in Heaven bless us this day as we come against the heathen horde that has chosen to defile your creation. Protect us from these swine, guide my hand and let my aim be true, preferably a head shot as I am low on ammo. Let my armor hold, but to be sure I will carry your book, King James Version, over my heart just in case. Deliver us this day from evil so we can have seafood dinner this evening as we have missed lunch. On a side note Lord could you make sure my new box of cigars comes through unscathed, I just got them? And the people said.


----------



## bandit571

trying to enter a village…only a single bridge across the Monsoon flood canal/creek…..right beside the bridge was a walled compound from an old French Catholic School…which was now filled with "Tax Collectors" from the North….

So, what to do….can't go around…need to clean those people out…..

Irish Protestant LT…talking to the Bhuddist XO of the ARVN Company…...maybe IF we call Sandy down here, drop a can of Napalm right in the place? Anybody mind? Didn't think so…..( Sandy was also called an A-1 Skyraider)

Worked like a charm….great gas mileage….only took one "tank full"....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> trying to enter a village…only a single bridge across the Monsoon flood canal/creek…..right beside the bridge was a walled compound from an old French Catholic School…which was now filled with "Tax Collectors" from the North….
> 
> So, what to do….can t go around…need to clean those people out…..
> 
> Irish Protestant LT…talking to the Bhuddist XO of the ARVN Company…...maybe IF we call Sandy down here, drop a can of Napalm right in the place? Anybody mind? Didn t think so…..( Sandy was also called an A-1 Skyraider)
> 
> Worked like a charm….great gas mileage….only took one "tank full"....
> 
> - bandit571


Best post that I have heard from you… respectfully


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I got lots of warnings, here are some more things I said on radio. And yes every one of them I got called to the "office" about.
> 
> 16. I have moments of divine insight, usually followed by a decade or so of complete stupidity.
> 
> 17. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord I will repay. Today he sent me to deliver that vengeance so make your peace I have a long list.
> 
> 18. All accidents are avoidable? So what happened when you were born?
> 
> 19. You are offended? Well tell me does this voice sound like it cares?
> 
> 20.Father in Heaven bless us this day as we come against the heathen horde that has chosen to defile your creation. Protect us from these swine, guide my hand and let my aim be true, preferably a head shot as I am low on ammo. Let my armor hold, but to be sure I will carry your book, King James Version, over my heart just in case. Deliver us this day from evil so we can have seafood dinner this evening as we have missed lunch. On a side note Lord could you make sure my new box of cigars comes through unscathed, I just got them? And the people said.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
+1 "There but for the grace of God, go I"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Seriously- time warp- it is Friday night and we did PG!!!! we can do it for there is a lot of stuff to share

Keep sharing and we will do it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I made up a drinking game too. *Have to take a shot everytime someone on MSM says: "a threat to Our Democracy."* Which is funny in itself because the Constitution doesnt say anything about democracy, only To The Republic for Which It Stands. * But I dont drink alone* because thats like so------, so I didnt actually play yet.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Your post did not go unnoticed- yes to democracy vs republic thoughts. BUT- "* But I dont drink alone*"
> Brian, you said that you made up this interesting game- why not add the clause- "It has to be 5 o clock somewhere"
> It works every time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I can't afford to buy booze in that kind of volume. If I could I would never be sober again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- as I leave great to see you posting…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I can t afford to buy booze in that kind of volume. If I could I would never be sober again.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But imagine the possibilities. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> На добраніч і благослови Бог
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


спокойной ночи


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN to you as well…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I made up a drinking game too. *Have to take a shot everytime someone on MSM says: "a threat to Our Democracy."*
> 
> I can t afford to buy booze in that kind of volume. If I could I would never be sober again.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I hear ya, Bud. I think I would have been hammered by lunchtime, if´n I had indulged, then three days of R+R to get normalized.

Man, it has been raining here for like two weeks, and though it is the rainy season, this is unusual, we even have snow dusting the mountaintops.

And it looks as though they are gonna lock us down island-wide again starting Monday. We have been subject to surgical lockdowns in localized areas, but now 10pm curfews and businesses closed and Guardia Civil checkpoints coming. Super.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can t afford to buy booze in that kind of volume. If I could I would never be sober again.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But imagine the possibilities. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably have to find a spot for a still ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- as I leave great to see you posting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Night, night, sleep tight


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, I would like some wall to go with my crown, please.

But this is plaster. Imagine having to trim this out in wood…...................


----------



## corelz125

I've seen that pic before of that trim. I have only one question why? Who needs 4' of trim?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, I need that trim and I am willing to build it!

DW I am Chanting "Bring Pottz back!" my wife is trying to sleep on the couch.

Boys beat the girls at cards last night. Gary (friend from ny that can't see his grandson) and I are loosing a friend (Jim) to cancer. We toasted him w martinis, held our heads after a couple of scotches and still beat the girls at cards.

Feeling ok this am, I slept in 6:30 am.

WBBN is that really you at CBGB? If so that must have been cool!

TopaMax, you need to buy your booze in fla. Very inexpensive compared to NJ NY for example.

I got a text from a neighbor last night,(the kind that makes his own trail mix and eats if for lunch) he is upset that another neighbor is having the alligators removed from the pond out back. I don't care one way or the other. Why get upset over stuff like that?

"No pottz, no peace!" - stole that one form Sharpton.


----------



## Peteybadboy

My dad left, uncle Wah right.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got my 4 drawers installed on cabinet. Had to tune middle two. In reusing the old cabinet sides I failed to notice the slight bow in middle. Minor work around.

Now with drawers installed I can make drawer fronts and start mapping out what goes where. Requires some 1/2 inch plywood. I of course am out of that. Hmmm.

Neighbor gave me 2 inch thick insulation board. Plenty of pieces to do all of my windows in finishing room if I want. For the moment will make 3 inserts with storage for quart paint / finish cans.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, yes, that is really me at CBGB´s. I was a regular there for many years, went to many sunday matinees. This was the first time I gigged there in that band. I played there a couple times more, once singing for another band. Playing CBGBs was a milestone for a band, afterward it was much easier to get gigs.

You keep referring to me as WBBN, but that is Gunny. I am WWBBJ.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I ve seen that pic before of that trim. I have only one question why? Who needs 4 of trim?
> 
> - corelz125


I think they call that "Regal Deluxe," or "Overkilled it."


----------



## bandit571

There was a scene ( The Two Towers) that involved Legolas vs Gimli….in a drinking game….Legolas drank Gimli under the table….same amount of Brown Ale….Legolas complaining that he felt a slight "tingling" in his fingers…...

Legolas the Elf from the Green Wood..vs…Gimli the Dwarf…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW how is your recovery going?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- thanks for the concerns… Black eye with a little face swelling, arm bandaged up ribs sore- tired…
I am thankful that I will recover… Enjoy youth if you still have it for they recover the quickest…

I'll be back later…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- thanks for the concerns… Black eye with a little face swelling, arm bandaged up ribs sore- tired…
> I am thankful that I will recover… Enjoy youth if you still have it for they recover the quickest…
> 
> I ll be back later..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I feel ya on the sore ribs. Took 4 rounds to the chest. Yeah the armor held. Still felt and looked like I go hit by a bus, four times. LOL. That saying chicks dig scars, yeah scars is cool. Rainbow colored bruises across your chest makes them puke.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I am Chanting "Bring Pottz back!" my wife is trying to sleep on the couch.
> 
> "No pottz, no peace!" - stole that one form Sharpton.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It is interesting with Pottz missing we are seeing cats being posted here more and more… and we have food trucks, Hot Pockets and since Pottz isn't using the Smoke wagon it is for sale.










Ps. Nice family photo of your dad and uncle.


----------



## corelz125

How are your plastering skills Petey? That's one of the Lord of the rings movie Bandit? Gunny with all the work your doing in the shop staying longer now? Stuff I have seen with body armor it stops you from getting killed but knocks the bricks out of you. The Bowery has been through a lot of changes Brian and Petey you guys remember how gritty it used to be not the same any more. Been awhile since cbgb closed down now. What caused the episode to begin with DW?


----------



## pottz

*HEY HONIES DADDIES HOME !!!!* ok first off the smoker is not for sale dw thats a decision the owner and manager will make ok! second i wasn't exactly protesting anything,i was taking a time out too chill out! if i hadn't knowing myself the way i do i might have made certain comments that would have risk myself and the thread too be locked out and shut down.i care too much for that to happen.so the duck and i went on a walk about and got our head back in control of my emotions.i just want to thank corelz for letting me share this thread with him making me the "manager" of corelz bar and grill.i love this thread and will protect it the best i can,so that was the reason i stepped away.im back for now and lets keep it going my friends,you were all missed…..hell even you dw-lol.peace jocks,lets party on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


yes and too celebrate two for one drinks,(well drinks) not premium!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *HEY HONIES DADDIES HOME !!!!* ok first off the smoker is not for sale dw thats a decision the owner and manager will make ok! second i wasn t exactly protesting anything,i was taking a time out too chill out! if i hadn t knowing myself the way i do i might have made certain comments that would have risk myself and the thread too be locked out and shut down.i care too much for that to happen.so the duck and i went on a walk about and got our head back in control of my emotions.i just want to thank corelz for letting me share this thread* with him making me the "manager" of corelz bar and grill.*i love this thread and will protect it the best i can,so that was the reason i stepped away.im back for now and lets keep it going my friends,you were all missed…..*hell even you dw-*lol.peace jocks,lets party on.
> 
> - pottz


I am glad that you know that I was trying to assist- yes I went down on Wednesday but got up and was trying to reopen on Sunday… Now you are back- may I suggest an awards ceremony for our top 2 winners in LJock's top 3
Both Pottz and Bandit's entries

I would share my menu but you can do better except I strongly recommend a supply of paw cookies and good smoked sausage in case Cricket stops by…

You were gone but not forgotten,
Welcome, home Captain…

Ps I am betting that it was the idea of us bringing in "cats" that you said enough is enough.


----------



## pottz

> *HEY HONIES DADDIES HOME !!!!* ok first off the smoker is not for sale dw thats a decision the owner and manager will make ok! second i wasn t exactly protesting anything,i was taking a time out too chill out! if i hadn t knowing myself the way i do i might have made certain comments that would have risk myself and the thread too be locked out and shut down.i care too much for that to happen.so the duck and i went on a walk about and got our head back in control of my emotions.i just want to thank corelz for letting me share this thread* with him making me the "manager" of corelz bar and grill.*i love this thread and will protect it the best i can,so that was the reason i stepped away.im back for now and lets keep it going my friends,you were all missed…..*hell even you dw-*lol.peace jocks,lets party on.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am glad that you know that I was trying to assist- yes I went down on Wednesday but got up and was trying to reopen on Sunday… Now you are back- may I suggest an awards ceremony for our top 2 winners in LJock s top 3
> Both Pottz and Bandit s entries
> 
> I would share my menu but you can do better except I strongly recommend a supply of paw cookies and good smoked sausage in case Cricket stops by…
> 
> You were gone but not forgotten,
> Welcome, home Captain…
> 
> Ps I am betting that it was the idea of us bringing in "cats" that you said enough is enough.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you make me laugh my firiend.hey i know whats been going on,ive been at that far dark table in the back of the bar with rcc having a drink and watching the daily activities.hey paw cookies for all the dogs.ive been out so you handle tonight menu dw.also im so glad your ok after what ive heard buddy,im real glad your doing better my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * What caused the episode to begin with DW?*
> 
> - corelz125


There is a term in Chemistry- Entropy

But in this case, we were able to contain it… Pottz came home


----------



## pottz

> What caused the episode to begin with DW?*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> There is a term in Chemistry- Entropy
> 
> But in this case, we were able to contain it… Pottz came home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


disorder….yes and you are right.it is under control,at least the best i can.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There is a term in Chemistry- Entropy
> 
> But in this case, we were able to contain it… Pottz came home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> disorder….yes and you are right.it is under control,at least the best i can.
> 
> - pottz


Reminder Captain, we are PG and since we, in your absence struck a deal with a cable company to rebuild the place and Corelz needs the deal. New bar rebuild and they get filming rights- except in Pottz's backroom (another story)

The reality, when coming back home don't expect it to be the same… and in your case better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz

Compliments from the cable company- gourmet dog treats


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How Long Will COVID-19 Vaccine-Induced Immunity Last?*

https://www.verywellhealth.com/length-of-covid-19-vaccine-immunity-5094857

I am scheduled for it in the next 2 weeks… therefore I'm trying to find out more about it…


----------



## pottz

> There is a term in Chemistry- Entropy
> 
> But in this case, we were able to contain it… Pottz came home
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> disorder….yes and you are right.it is under control,at least the best i can.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Reminder Captain, we are PG and since we, in your absence struck a deal with a cable company to rebuild the place and Corelz needs the deal. New bar rebuild and they get filming rights- except in Pottz s backroom (another story)
> 
> The reality, when coming back home don t expect it to be the same… and in your case better.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well first of lets understand what pg is,and we arnt and never have been.pg-parental guidance suggested because of offensive language and some scenes that may be offensive.we are not and have never been!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well first of lets understand what pg is,and we arnt and never have been.pg-parental guidance suggested because of offensive language and some scenes that may be offensive.we are not and have never been!!!
> 
> - pottz


semantics- Cricket's admonition, with the last warning… " we are a family rated site" but you are back- Godspeed


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good to have ya back Pottz.

Been busy this evening out in shop. Got all the drawer fronts made and cut all the metal handles to size and drilled the mounting holes for them. Got a coat of paint on one side. All the drawers are mounted and fitted, was a minor challenge but came out well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- thank you for the encouraging words earlier- I especially enjoyed the cat photo.

That cat trusts you…

Smiles from AZ to you…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well first of lets understand what pg is,and we arnt and never have been.pg-parental guidance suggested because of offensive language and some scenes that may be offensive.we are not and have never been!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> semantics- Cricket s admonition, with the last warning… " we are a family rated site" but you are back- Godspeed
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i think what is expected is a "g" rating.are we capable of that?


----------



## pottz

> Good to have ya back Pottz.
> 
> Been busy this evening out in shop. Got all the drawer fronts made and cut all the metal handles to size and drilled the mounting holes for them. Got a coat of paint on one side. All the drawers are mounted and fitted, was a minor challenge but came out well.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks gunny,good too be back!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i think what is expected is a "g" rating.are we capable of that?
> 
> - pottz


You got my commitment- Big day on Sunday-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> Gunny- thank you for the encouraging words earlier- I especially enjoyed the cat photo.
> 
> That cat trusts you…
> 
> Smiles from AZ to you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well guys you probably know im not a "cat" guy but i do respect life.our neighbors cat showed up on our front porch chair that he likes too lay on and he was very badly torn up with hair missing and huge chunks of flesh mising.we think he had an encounter with a coyote so my wife enformed our neighbor of his condition and she said oh i should take him too the vet,we know that didn't happen and the cat hasn't been seen since.very sad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz - I know that you are an animal person- great thoughts for the animal. Cat fact the average life expectancy for an outdoor cat is 4 yrs… mine are indoors and we are doing fine. But as intelligent people, we know about life and death… Yes things may appear bad but for me, it is a good day… *Pottz came home*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - I know that you are an animal person- great thoughts for the animal. Cat fact the average life expectancy for an outdoor cat is 4 yrs… mine are indoors and we are doing fine. But as intelligent people, we know about life and death… Yes things may appear bad but for me, it is a good day… *Pottz came home*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


buddy im home? one thing i just dont understand are people that supposedly have cats but they live outside.in l.a. we have a huge coyote problem.they like too eat cats.if you care about your cat wouldn't you keep it safe inside?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz - I know that you are an animal person- great thoughts for the animal. Cat fact the average life expectancy for an outdoor cat is 4 yrs… mine are indoors and we are doing fine. But as intelligent people, we know about life and death… Yes things may appear bad but for me, it is a good day… *Pottz came home*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> buddy im home? one thing i just dont understand are people that supposedly have cats but they live outside.in l.a. we have a huge coyote problem.they like too eat cats.if you care about your cat wouldn t you keep it safe inside?
> 
> - pottz


I live in the desert and we have coyotes- and hawks- owls and… in the wilderness there is a danger for all animals. 
A cat outside either by their instinct or from experience they stay inside- very similar to us… shall we stay safe inside or test the rating system?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> one thing i just dont understand are people that supposedly have cats but they live outside.in l.a. we have a huge coyote problem.they like too eat cats.if you care about your cat wouldn t you keep it safe inside?
> 
> - pottz


In the 10 years we have been home we have lost several to illness, one died giving birth. They fight each other but mostly stay close to the food lady. Which means they stay in the backyard. or if my wife goes out front, well hey she requires the full entourage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> one thing i just dont understand are people that supposedly have cats but they live outside.in l.a. we have a huge coyote problem.they like too eat cats.if you care about your cat wouldn t you keep it safe inside?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In the 10 years we have been home we have lost several to illness, one died giving birth. They fight each other but mostly stay close to the food lady. Which means they stay in the backyard. or if my wife goes out front, well hey she requires the full entourage.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I really appreciate what you guys do for the animals


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz this will be your 1st cook in a long time- let me know if you need some help…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz this will be your 1st cook in a long time- let me know if you need some help…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw take the reins tonight my smoker is dead cold,tomorrow were back in business with a full bbq menu.i dont know where corelz is,but im in full charge and we will be fully open tomorrow.no more military two for ones though,the cost for repairs the last time is gonna break us.


----------



## pottz

here's tomorrow nights seafood grill feast.










half price welcome back feast paired with fine sauvignon blanc wines.reservations strongly recommended.


----------



## corelz125

The start of the new school term always brings out the most interesting questions for computer consultants on campus.

The predominant questions this term pertain to getting into E-mail and how to access the Information Highway.

An obviously distraught student came to the consulting office yesterday complaining that his E-mail wasn't working. His attempts to get tickets for an on-campus concert kept resulting in returned mail.

He showed me the mail address he was attempting to reach. I asked him where he obtained such an unusual mail address.

He replied, "The sign advertising the concert said, '[email protected]:30PM.


----------



## corelz125

The Smiths were proud of their family tradition.

Their ancestors had come to America on the Mayflower and their descendants included senators and Wall Street wizards.

They decided to compile a family history, a legacy for their children and grandchildren.

They hired a fine author.

Only one problem arose, how to handle great-uncle George, the criminal, who was executed in the electric chair.

The author said he could handle the story tactfully.

The book appeared.

It said, "Great-uncle George occupied a chair of applied electronics at an important government institution, was attached to his position by the strongest of ties, and his death came as a great shock


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight people have to fend for themselves- but the animals will be fed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz this will be your 1st cook in a long time- let me know if you need some help…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw take the reins tonight my smoker is dead cold,tomorrow were back in business with a full bbq menu.i dont know where corelz is,but im in full charge and we will be fully open tomorrow.no more military two for ones though,the cost for repairs the last time is gonna break us.
> 
> - pottz


No rest for the general manager… Corelz is pumped up and posting- Can you really close early on the owner?

Welcome home…


----------



## pottz

> The Smiths were proud of their family tradition.
> 
> Their ancestors had come to America on the Mayflower and their descendants included senators and Wall Street wizards.
> 
> They decided to compile a family history, a legacy for their children and grandchildren.
> 
> They hired a fine author.
> 
> Only one problem arose, how to handle great-uncle George, the criminal, who was executed in the electric chair.
> 
> The author said he could handle the story tactfully.
> 
> The book appeared.
> 
> It said, "Great-uncle George occupied a chair of applied electronics at an important government institution, was attached to his position by the strongest of ties, and his death came as a great shock
> 
> - corelz125


good one boss and g rated!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz this will be your 1st cook in a long time- let me know if you need some help…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw take the reins tonight my smoker is dead cold,tomorrow were back in business with a full bbq menu.i dont know where corelz is,but im in full charge and we will be fully open tomorrow.no more military two for ones though,the cost for repairs the last time is gonna break us.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No rest for the general manager… Corelz is pumped up and posting- Can you really close early on the owner?
> 
> Welcome home…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


who said were closing early? im back in full force jocks we got smores on the patio and half priced port shots in the bar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Husky Says NO ROOM On The GIANT Beanbag!


----------



## pottz

> Husky Says NO ROOM On The GIANT Beanbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


too bad now that im back the beagle reigns supreme.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> reservations strongly recommended.
> 
> - pottz


My wife and I request a reservation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood very sorry man. I think that is so cool you where at CBGB. My brother worked for the Troggs in the 80s. They stayed at my parents house! We saw them at Max's Kansas City as the warm up to the Ramones. Someone threw the circuit breaker when they where in the middle of "Wild Thing". BTW I took a piss w Mick Jagger that night. Also, Reg Ball was hitting on my girlfriend.

Corelz The Bowery Wow memories. We took a school trip 6th grade (1968?) through the bowery. Teacher wanted us to see men on hard times I guess?

Are you serious? He replied, "The sign advertising the concert said, '[email protected]:30PM" ? If so we are doomed!

DW what happened to you?

Golf match vs. the lady's today 1st of the year.


----------



## corelz125

Haha that sign at 730 was only a joke Petey. That was some class trip did it work? Gunny you're a regular you have your own table here no reservations needed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you re a regular you have your own table here no reservations needed.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Petey, if you were going to Max´s KC, then you are a bit older than me, and somewhat luckier too because Max´s was where it all started. I knew Chi Chi Valenti, who worked the door there at Max´s, but she would never let us in because we were way too young. She would let the Beastie Boys in, eventhough they were way too young also, I guess because they had a band.


----------



## pottz

> reservations strongly recommended.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My wife and I request a reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you always have your regular table gunny.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, methinks Sir Oliver has the right idea..









Just a lazy day…until somebody rattles the food dish…..


----------



## corelz125

A lot of days for the next couple of months feel like that bandit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm, methinks Sir Oliver has the right idea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a lazy day…until somebody rattles the food dish…..
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It is 4pm and I don't see any smoke over at the grill… I'm out at the fire pit with the big screen and football, much rather snack, drink beer and try to solve America's problems… speaking of… Top Max hasn't posted lately.

I've got some Chex mix (I make mine with pretzel sticks)










If Pottz doesn't cook tonight we can always heat up some of the Hot Pockets and maybe call in a food truck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My wife and I request a reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you always have your regular table gunny.
> 
> - pottz


*
Pottz you just gave them my 2 seats at your chef's table!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Bacon- Cheddar Hamburgers have been "grilled" up on the stove….Cole Slaw and/or Tater salad. BYOB….

Swiss Cheese, or Pepper Jack on your sammich? Regular or Potato Buns?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It is 4pm and I don t see any smoke over at the grill… I m out at the fire pit with the big screen and football, much rather snack, drink beer and try to solve America s problems… speaking of… Top Max hasn t posted lately.
> 
> I ve got some Chex mix (I make mine with pretzel sticks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Pottz doesn t cook tonight we can always heat up some of the Hot Pockets and maybe call in a food truck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well take some of that when you have time…


----------



## pottz

> It is 4pm and I don t see any smoke over at the grill… I m out at the fire pit with the big screen and football, much rather snack, drink beer and try to solve America s problems… speaking of… Top Max hasn t posted lately.
> 
> I ve got some Chex mix (I make mine with pretzel sticks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Pottz doesn t cook tonight we can always heat up some of the Hot Pockets and maybe call in a food truck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


seafood buffet tonight remember got a grab boil started.


----------



## pottz

> My wife and I request a reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you always have your regular table gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Pottz you just gave them my 2 seats at your chef s table!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but gunny is on a priority level for seating i can get you those seats after 10pm if youd like.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bacon- Cheddar Hamburgers have been "grilled" up on the stove….Cole Slaw and/or Tater salad. BYOB….
> 
> Swiss Cheese, or Pepper Jack on your sammich? Regular or Potato Buns?
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds good- well be over we just finished the Chex Mix… I gotta run over and prep for Pottz… Feel free to use the big screen-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My wife and I request a reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you always have your regular table gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Pottz you just gave them my 2 seats at your chef s table!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry dw but gunny is on a priority level for seating i can get you those seats after 10pm if youd like.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- FYI- Gunnys group just finished their Chex Mix and I believe they are going to Bandit's Burger and Project celebration party… I guess since you left maybe you got removed from the guest list? Come on over for I'm bringing icecream.










Reminder - due to our Dire wolf and Beagle - NO desserts with a stick


----------



## pottz

hey their loss my sous chef is bringing out the crabs right now.were sold out so if they dont show their seats are gone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey their loss my sous chef is bringing out the crabs right now.were sold out so if they dont show their seats are gone.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz word got out that you filled the house with [witheld for Ljoks site rules] people. The food looks good it looks like you did a great job… Corelz and Pottz please come and get your dogs they are filled with burgers and Klondike bars


----------



## DS

I've been busy with family for the holidays and things are just settling down enough for me to catch up on some light reading.

Happy New Year to all here.

It's been a little bit of a crazy start so far.

On the bright side, I broke down and bought two Avid pinion gear assemblies to rebuild the X-axis on my CNC build.
They should be here next week.
I also updated my main design computer and brought it into the 21st century finally.

The goal is to get producing on my 4 axis home machine this year.

Wish me luck.



> *DS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Showing on the big screen tonight-

Husky Drops Toy in SHOCK! Reunited With Best Friend After MONTHS Apart!






IMO very similar to how we act with each other- a nip, a growl but we don't seem to destroy each other-

Shout out to Top Max - we would like to hear from you or I would…


----------



## pottz

> I've been busy with family for the holidays and things are just settling down enough for me to catch up on some light reading.
> 
> Happy New Year to all here.
> 
> It's been a little bit of a crazy start so far.
> 
> On the bright side, I broke down and bought two Avid pinion gear assemblies to rebuild the X-axis on m y CNC build.
> They should be here next week.
> I also updated my main design computer and brought it into the 21st century finally.
> 
> The goal is to get producing on my 4 axis home machine this year.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> *DS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


looking forward to what you'll do with it,unlike some on this forum i consider a cnc a woodworking tool like any other.


----------



## pottz

> Showing on the big screen tonight-
> 
> Husky Drops Toy in SHOCK! Reunited With Best Friend After MONTHS Apart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO very similar to how we act with each other- a nip, a growl but we don t seem to destroy each other-
> 
> Shout out to Top Max - we would like to hear from you or I would…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i talked too him yesterday,he's been bust but im sure he'll pop in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I've been busy with family for the holidays and things are just settling down enough for me to catch up on some light reading.
> 
> Happy New Year to all here.
> 
> It's been a little bit of a crazy start so far.
> 
> On the bright side, I broke down and bought two Avid pinion gear assemblies of rebuild the X-axis on m y CNC build.
> They should be here next week.
> I also updated my main design computer and brought it into the 21st century finally.
> 
> The goal is to get producing on my 4 axis home machine this year.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> *DS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


DS- It is great hearing from you and the forward progress that you are making… you are alive

It would be great to see a few photos of your progress- very similar to Bandit building the basket- we can follow and see how you are doing- and I know from your knowledge you can add something…

4 axis home CNC you must be doing something right. I wish for a machine with an automatic tool changer- but I feel very blessed to have and acquired the use of some very advanced woodwork tools.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125


maybe time too get one of your own ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dire wolf never gets full. *He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups*. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125


Yes- I really enjoy animals and their behavior with humans. Key is one of my favorite videos- I mentioned my visit with two different wolf-dogs- we will put that as our favorite ice cream… which happen to be a favorite with me- peanut butter type of ice cream.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Been busy making dividers for 3 drawers. One is completed so off to finishing room tomorrow. Other 2 are alot less complicated so I expect them to be done tomorrow evening and then off to finishing.

Drawer front backs are done, next is to do the fronts in Snap On red. I had a extra emblem so I am going to put it on one of the drawer fronts. Classy!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *maybe time too get one of your own ?*
> 
> - pottz


Dude, I have 2 the Dire wolf and Beagle - Bandit's burgers, Klondyke bars, and those guys know I always have Hot Pockets… nothing personal but your sous chef frightened them for in his country they eat dog…


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *maybe time too get one of your own ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude, I have 2 the Dire wolf and Beagle - Bandit s burgers, Klondyke bars, and those guys know I always have Hot Pockets… nothing personal but your sous chef frightened them for in his country they eat dog…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry dung van nguyen has been educated and no longer eats dogs,at least as far as i know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wildwood very sorry man. I think that is so cool you where at CBGB. My brother worked for the Troggs in the 80s. They stayed at my parents house! We saw them at Max s Kansas City as the warm up to the Ramones. Someone threw the circuit breaker when they where in the middle of "Wild Thing". * BTW I took a piss w Mick Jagger that night.* Also, Reg Ball was hitting on my girlfriend.
> 
> Corelz The Bowery Wow memories. We took a school trip 6th grade (1968?) through the bowery. Teacher wanted us to see men on hard times I guess?
> 
> Are you serious? He replied, "The sign advertising the concert said, '[email protected]:30PM" ? If so we are doomed!
> *
> DW what happened to you?*
> 
> Golf match vs. the lady s today 1st of the year.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*DW what happened to you?*

Hey Petey- I posted my injury on 1-6 thank you for the inquiry…

*My most famous piss was when I was at a college program reviewing the earlier Hollywood musicals-*
"Somewhere over the rainbow" from the Wizzard of Oz, with Judy Garland... Later I stood next to the composer Yip Harburg at the trough- he was nearing the 90's - a real man!

yesterday- As a man in Michigan on the pines- today in Az the dessert…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *maybe time too get one of your own ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude, I have 2 the Dire wolf and Beagle - Bandit s burgers, Klondyke bars, and those guys know I always have Hot Pockets… nothing personal but your sous chef frightened them for in his country they eat dog…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont worry dung van nguyen has been educated and no longer eats dogs,at least as far as i know.
> 
> - pottz


I think that people got him confused with…


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf never gets full. He prefers frosty paws peanut butter flavor ice cream cups. DW you seem to have become a fan of huslkies.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *maybe time too get one of your own ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude, I have 2 the Dire wolf and Beagle - Bandit s burgers, Klondyke bars, and those guys know I always have Hot Pockets… nothing personal but your sous chef frightened them for in his country they eat dog…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont worry dung van nguyen has been educated and no longer eats dogs,at least as far as i know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think that people got him confused with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thats a famous pic but might be a little risky here bud,not sure it would get a g or pg rating on this forum?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

copy- roger out

Where is Top Max?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think that people got him confused with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats a famous pic but might be a little risky here bud,not sure it would get a g or pg rating on this forum?
> 
> - pottz


58,000 families may disagree with you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is another Husky video-






Honestly guys I really enjoy "Key" videos- I looked for Beagle but from what I saw NOGO please post otherwise.


----------



## bandit571

Better video to look up….CCR's "Fortunate Son"......


----------



## corelz125

Most huskies are like that DW. They are smart dogs with a lot of personality. Which comes with some stubbornness but they are very entertaining.


----------



## DS

> DS- It is great hearing from you and the forward progress that you are making… you are alive
> 
> It would be great to see a few photos of your progress- very similar to Bandit building the basket- we can follow and see how you are doing- and I know from your knowledge you can add something…
> 
> 4 axis home CNC you must be doing something right. I wish for a machine with an automatic tool changer- but I feel very blessed to have and acquired the use of some very advanced woodwork tools.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have a blog on my machine build but since my heart attack almost six years ago, there hasn't really been any progress.
I've barely gone into my home workshop since then, unfortunately.

I am pretty sure I need to do something with it soon. Either finish it, or toss it the dumpster.

At the moment, I have to tear it down to the X axis to rebuild the rack and pinion setup.
The Y gantry gets rebuilt after that. Going to convert to a ball screw drive.
The z was the only really solid axis when I last tested it, so no big revisions there.

You know, you could probably DIY an ATC onto the Laguna you have without too much difficulty.
The S30 is super sweet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- Thanks for the information… I hate to admit but I have enough tool stuff- I am still working with the Aspire 10.5
they is so much to learn and it will last a very long time. Yet I still love all the great stuff that they are putting out.

Pottz- you are the manager and executive chef here… And what you say is what it is… I will not put my personal envy towards you again… or at least I'll try.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop first-aid…

Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…

*What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*























Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Whenever I go up into the forest to cut firewood and fell trees, I always make sure to have a belt with me, in case I need a tournequet; and my cell phone (which I dont usually carry with me anywhere). A shirt can always be a makeshift bandage. I am Also very reluctant to go up there by myself and almost always make my Son come with me. Occasionally I do take the risk of going it alone, but dont fell trees when solo.


----------



## pottz

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you for this dw somethig i really need to do,all ive got in my shop medicine cabinet is some tylenol,tweezers and some small badaids.pathetic!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thank you for this dw somethig i really need to do,all ive got in my shop medicine cabinet is some tylenol,tweezers and some small badaids.pathetic!
> 
> - pottz


I just rub some sawdust in it. Well, there was that time with the bandsaw…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's sad that I was looking at how your drawer was built. I have issues.


----------



## pottz

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thank you for this dw somethig i really need to do,all ive got in my shop medicine cabinet is some tylenol,tweezers and some small badaids.pathetic!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I just rub some sawdust in it. Well, there was that time with the bandsaw…
> 
> - CWWoodworking


thats my thought,were woodworkers you use what ya got,right? oh and duct tape,the fix for everything!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and others I can't stress enough medical accessories kept handy- brothers you never know.


----------



## pottz

well corelz clowns today the virus hits home.i come home for lunch and about half way through i get a call from HR asking where are you,i say at lunch,she say good stay there because youve come in contact with someone that has the virus.i ask who but she says she cant say and ill need too get tested tomorrow before i can come back to work.well our gm told me in confidence and the person in question i only was close too for about 10 minutes with us both wearing masks and that was 7 days ago so i think im ok,the test will tell.hey a free day of wood working tomorrow guys.wish me luck.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and others I can t stress enough medical accessories kept handy- brothers you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i totally agree and will be updating mine very soon.thanks for the wake up buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It's sad that I was looking at how your drawer was built. I have issues.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I would love to share with you and others my trusted cabinet making technique. Just ask a question, but keep it civil.


----------



## pottz

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It's sad that I was looking at how your drawer was built. I have issues.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah i saw it but i just scrolled down fast before my mind could process the horror…........brrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> well corelz clowns today the virus hits home.i come home for lunch and about half way through i get a call from HR asking where are you,i say at lunch,she say good stay there because youve come in contact with someone that has the virus.i ask who but she says she cant say and ill need too get tested tomorrow before i can come back to work.well our gm told me in confidence and the person in question i only was close too for about 10 minutes with us both wearing masks and that was 7 days ago so i think im ok,the test will tell.hey a free day of wood working tomorrow guys.*wish me luck.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Corelz with Pottz in quarantine would you like me to step in for him at the grill- We could do a medical kit safety dinner and seminar. Here are some of the medical staff that will be there to assist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im all for it,but are they certified medical professionals.id need too check their "credentials", you gotta be safe!


----------



## corelz125

In a certain suburban neighborhood, there were two brothers, 8 and 10 years old, who were exceedingly mischievous. Whatever went wrong in the neighborhood, it nearly always turned out they had had a hand in it.
Their parents were at their wits' end trying to control them and after hearing about a priest nearby who worked with delinquent boys, the mother suggested to the father that they ask the priest to talk to them.
The mother went to the priest and made her request. He agreed, but said he wanted to see the younger boy first and alone.

So the mother sent him to the priest.The priest sat the boy down across from the huge, impressive desk he sat behind. For about five minutes they just sat and stared at each other. Finally, the priest pointed his forefinger at the boy and asked, "Where is God?" The boy looked under the desk, in the corners of the room, all around, but said nothing. Again, louder, the priest pointed at the boy and asked, "Where is God?"
Again the boy looked all around but said nothing. A third time, in a louder, firmer voice, the priest leaned far across the desk and put his forefinger almost to the boy's nose, and asked, "Where is God?"

The boy panicked and ran all the way home. Finding his older brother, he dragged him upstairs to their room and into the closet, where they usually plotted their mischief and quickly said, "We are in big trouble!"
The older boy asked, "What do you mean, big trouble?" His brother replied, "God is missing and they think we did it!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I see that you got it- I have deleted it for I am taking a time out… There was an attack, slam or jab from CWW a known nemesis of mine, regarding a cabinet with medical equipment in it. He can bugger off but Pottz you piled on… Guys I care for you and this forum but for Pottz to join in with Cww and slam a drawer that I posted. Not acceptable… People are what they are…


----------



## corelz125

The last couple of months more people I know have tested positive and had the virus than back in the spring. Most Have no symptoms or minimal symptoms. If you test positive they tell you stay home for 10 days then come back to work or comeback with 3 negatives and you can come back to work. They started doing rapid tests 2 days a week now on the job.


----------



## corelz125

DW i didnt even notice the drawer just your socks


----------



## pottz

> I see that you got it- I have deleted it for I am taking a time out… There was an attack, slam or jab from CWW a known nemesis of mine, regarding a cabinet with medical equipment in it. He can bugger off but Pottz you piled on… Guys I care for you and this forum but for Pottz to join in with Cww and slam a drawer that I posted. Not acceptable… People are what they are…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i thanked you for the post,we were,at least i was just joking my friend,cmon get you panties out of a wad.oops not pg maybee?what ever.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Corelz It brought back memories of when I was an 8-10-year-old boy-

Key the Husky coming later…


----------



## pottz

DAMN,SO TIRED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND OVER SENSITIVITY,AND NOT JUST DW!!!IVE SAID ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I see that you got it- I have deleted it for I am taking a time out… There was an attack, slam or jab from CWW a known nemesis of mine, regarding a cabinet with medical equipment in it. He can bugger off but Pottz you piled on… Guys I care for you and this forum but for Pottz to join in with Cww and slam a drawer that I posted. Not acceptable… People are what they are…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think you took that a little wrong. No 
Attack, slam, or jab intended. I truly am a degenerate wood worker who looks and everything and wonders what kind of joinery it is. My guess would be dowel. Which is fine with me. Looks like 1/2", I prefer 5/8 but nothing wrong with 1/2" if done right.

Actually would use 5/8" ply for everything I make if I could find it. Nobody stock it much. Except for arucoply. Which I use for drawer boxes.

On the first aid kit, I keep one as well and even one up you with 2 fire extinguishers.


----------



## pottz

> I see that you got it- I have deleted it for I am taking a time out… There was an attack, slam or jab from CWW a known nemesis of mine, regarding a cabinet with medical equipment in it. He can bugger off but Pottz you piled on… Guys I care for you and this forum but for Pottz to join in with Cww and slam a drawer that I posted. Not acceptable… People are what they are…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I think you took that a little wrong. No
> Attack, slam, or jab intended. I truly am a degenerate wood worker who looks and everything and wonders what kind of joinery it is. My guess would be dowel. Which is fine with me. Looks like 1/2", I prefer 5/8 but nothing wrong with 1/2" if done right.
> 
> Actually would use 5/8" ply for everything I make if I could find it. Nobody stock it much. Except for arucoply. Which I use for drawer boxes.
> 
> On the first aid kit, I keep one as well and even one up you with 2 fire extinguishers.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


only two extiguisher's sounds like a fire trap-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i thanked you for the post,we were,at least i was just joking my friend,cmon get you panties out of a wad.oops not pg maybee?what ever.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz brothers stick together- this CWW seems to ad a barb in the last sentence of his posts- go back and reread a few of his… I was trying to be nice by offering him some cabinet advice then you post a slam on me- it is people like this that feed off it. But we are entitled to our posts.



> DW i didnt even notice the drawer just your socks
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

One on the spray booth and one by the door. a fire started by lightning will make you think. Only about 2 grand in damages but scared the hell out of me.


----------



## pottz

so ladies are we all good or do we need too get our emotions under control.id recommend a walk about with the duck,sure helped me,but ya gotta be able too drink wine…..a lot of wine!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DAMN,SO TIRED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND OVER SENSITIVITY,AND NOT JUST DW!!!IVE SAID ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Relax CWW and I are now communicating- Just go and enjoy quarantine…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey i thanked you for the post,we were,at least i was just joking my friend,cmon get you panties out of a wad.oops not pg maybee?what ever.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz brothers stick together- this CWW seems to ad a barb in the last sentence of his posts- go back and reread a few of his… I was trying to be nice by offering him some cabinet advice then you post a slam on me- it is people like this that feed off it. But we are entitled to our posts.
> 
> DW i didnt even notice the drawer just your socks
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i dont think he was attacking you bud,i was just going along with the joke my friend.you are and always have been a friend here,and if anyone ever truly attacks you youve got the pottz on your side,understand?


----------



## pottz

> DAMN,SO TIRED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND OVER SENSITIVITY,AND NOT JUST DW!!!IVE SAID ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Relax CWW and I are now communicating- Just go and enjoy quarantine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good too hear you ladies go have some tea and it will all be good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One on the spray booth and one by the door. a fire started by lightning will make you think. Only about 2 grand in damages but scared the hell out of me.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Welcome to the family- I'll get back to you on the actual drawer build, tomorrow. Stay with us for this is how we welcome people to the family.


----------



## CWWoodworking

DW, I don't know what your talking about. I saw your pic and wondered what kind of joinery it was. That's it. Nothing more nothing less. It's like when I watch tv and see a peice of furniture and wonder how I would make it.

As for cabinet building I don't need advice. I make stuff for a living. If I want to build something, I build it.

Now can we please lighten up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DAMN,SO TIRED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND OVER SENSITIVITY,AND NOT JUST DW!!!IVE SAID ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Relax CWW and I are now communicating- Just go and enjoy quarantine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> good too hear you ladies go have some tea and it will all be good.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz real men don't wad their underwater they throw it away… unless you want to demonstrate to us on this one.

Because I love pottz - I deleted the pic…


----------



## pottz

> One on the spray booth and one by the door. a fire started by lightning will make you think. Only about 2 grand in damages but scared the hell out of me.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Welcome to the family- I ll get back to you on the actual drawer build, tomorrow. Stay with us for this is how we welcome people to the family.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


who's family?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Who wears underwear?


----------



## pottz

> DAMN,SO TIRED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND OVER SENSITIVITY,AND NOT JUST DW!!!IVE SAID ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Relax CWW and I are now communicating- Just go and enjoy quarantine…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good too hear you ladies go have some tea and it will all be good.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz real men don t wad their underwater they throw it away… unless you want to demonstrate to us on this one.
> 
> Because I love pottz - I deleted the pic…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok guys lets all just take a chill pill pour a glass of vino and go out by the fire like im doing.it's all good boys.lets not get the crickets chirping,ok.


----------



## pottz

> Who wears underwear?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


well at least not to bed-lol.

thanks for your imput tonight,youve spiced things up.but be careful this thread is under "watch"!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I don't know what your talking about. I saw your pic and wondered what kind of joinery it was. That's it. Nothing more nothing less. It's like when I watch tv and see a peice of furniture and wonder how I would make it.
> 
> As for cabinet building I don't need advice. I make stuff for a living. If I want to build something, I build it.
> 
> *Now can we please lighten up? *
> 
> - CWWoodworking


 CWW- I have an uncomfortable feeling about you- I will no longer have anything to post with you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW- I have an uncomfortable feeling about you-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Be kinda weird if you have a comfortable feeling.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> One on the spray booth and one by the door. a fire started by lightning will make you think. Only about 2 grand in damages but scared the hell out of me.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Reminded me of the time Safety guys in Iraq came and informed me I needed to properly ground an above ground storage tank for oil against? Lightning. It was difficult but I resisted the urge to pull, fire twice and get rid of the bodies in a barrel of oil label medical waste. Just saying.

Anyway, I did due diligence and went to the Environmental Department and inquired of how to deal with this issue. He laughs and says impossible. Of course it is I remind him but I need a solid way around the issue to get the safety nazis off my butt. No problem he tells me, I will send them a email.

Resolved right? NOPE, same two morons come back and inform me I have violated the KBR code of Conduct by not staying in my lane of responsibility. Again that urges came, resistance was becoming harder. Laying my hand on the butt of my pistol I inquired if they had a map of known lightning strikes within a 100 mile area of the base and a statistical map of how often this happened and at what frequency. They did not. So I then informed them I did and had gotten it from the Army. That launched them as KBR believed we never could ask a question of the Army. Well we worked under contract for them, why not?

Citing Army regulations based on Theater of Operation statistical data, protection against lightning was not required at this time.

Yup, eat that. At the end of the day KBR could not make a rule that countered Army Regulations.

And yes they reported me to the Head safety guru in Iraq. Another email chain of stupidity. LOL


----------



## pottz

> CWW- I have an uncomfortable feeling about you-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Be kinda weird if you have a comfortable feeling.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


lets not go there….............hey ive got some premium whiskey,you guys wanna join me?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> lets not go there….............hey ive got some premium whiskey,you guys wanna join me?
> 
> - pottz


Make mine a double, I ain't driving.


----------



## pottz

> lets not go there….............hey ive got some premium whiskey,you guys wanna join me?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Make mine a double, I ain t driving.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


stop by my place,im on qaurantine until testing tomorrow so hell im paid to do woodworking tomorrow on the company dime.does it get any better.cheers!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW- I have an uncomfortable feeling about you-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Be kinda weird if you have a comfortable feeling.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> lets not go there….............hey ive got some premium whiskey,you guys wanna join me?
> 
> - pottz


Just to clarify that was soaked in sarcasm/laughter/joke. I don't take things too seriously.

I'll pass on the whiskey. Gave it up a couple years ago. Also gave up marathon running. Sigh, I miss them both. Liver couldn't handle the wine, knees couldn't handle the running.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer came in today for a Emissions inspection but tells me DO NOT turn the vehicle off. As this is a requirement I asked him why? He informs me the battery is bad. Meanwhile his wife is stewing telling him just get a battery. Me I don't care if it fails or passes. But I will follow every instruction on every screen, and one of them tells me turn vehicle off. Test began and I followed that. When the vehicle would not start I got the jump box and started it up. And as expected it failed because the battery is bad and resets the monitors each time.

Guy then tells me all about how this and that rules say he can tell me how to run the test yada yada, yada. His wife is now blowing smoke out her ears. Nope, he is not done. Demands I explain in detail why I failed his vehicle. Gave him my best deadpan look and said,* "I don't have the time or the crayons to explain it to you."*

Wife spewed coffee across windshield and is now dying laughing as he stands their dumbfounded. Then proceeds to cuss me out. I gave him his due and responded in….. Ukrainian. As we are G rated let us say it was "colorful."

Frustrated he gets in his vehicle and tells me this is America, learn American.

Yeah, okay maybe the crayons were not going to help after all.


----------



## pottz

> CWW- I have an uncomfortable feeling about you-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Be kinda weird if you have a comfortable feeling.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> lets not go there….............hey ive got some premium whiskey,you guys wanna join me?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just to clarify that was soaked in sarcasm/laughter/joke. I don't take things too seriously.
> 
> I'll pass on the whiskey. Gave it up a couple years ago. Also gave up marathon running. Sigh, I miss them both. Liver couldn't handle the wine, knees couldn't handle the running.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i hear ya man,the knees are long gone from running,the liver is still takin all i can give her-lol.thank god,cuz i sure need it these days.peace man.


----------



## pottz

> Customer came in today for a Emissions inspection but tells me DO NOT turn the vehicle off. As this is a requirement I asked him why? He informs me the battery is bad. Meanwhile his wife is stewing telling him just get a battery. Me I don t care if it fails or passes. But I will follow every instruction on every screen, and one of them tells me turn vehicle off. Test began and I followed that. When the vehicle would not start I got the jump box and started it up. And as expected it failed because the battery is bad and resets the monitors each time.
> 
> Guy then tells me all about how this and that rules say he can tell me how to run the test yada yada, yada. His wife is now blowing smoke out her ears. Nope, he is not done. Demands I explain in detail why I failed his vehicle. Gave him my best deadpan look and said,* "I don t have the time or the crayons to explain it to you."*
> 
> Wife spewed coffee across windshield and is now dying laughing as he stands their dumbfounded. Then proceeds to cuss me out. I gave him his due and responded in….. Ukrainian. As we are G rated let us say it was "colorful."
> 
> Frustrated he gets in his vehicle and tells me this is America, learn American.
> 
> Yeah, okay maybe the crayons were not going to help after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds like the construction hardware business-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz and others I can t stress enough medical accessories kept handy- brothers you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good suggestion, I have one of these in every building I have on the property. Even came across some fire extinguishers few years back and put them up as well. Ya never know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Came across this old picture of an award I made for a coworker who had a bad day once. Still makes me laugh.


----------



## pottz

> Came across this old picture of an award I made for a coworker who had a bad day once. Still makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man i need to give out some of those too a few guys that well deserve it.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pottzy,

ran a ultra marathon out in your state once. Up by Sacramento. Got sick the day before. Took a bunch of meds to get better. Ended up getting dehydrated and cramped for the last ten miles straight. Muscles cramped I didn't even know I had. Shoulders were the worst. Also, it rained 3 inches the day before. It hadn't rained that much in 6 months prior. Climbed 1000 ft in a creek bed/trail up a mountain. Laid right in the middle of it and thought I was going to die. Best 34 miles of my life.


----------



## corelz125

Cww most of the stuff in here isn't serious and most of us laugh things off. As soon as a need to jump a battery it gets replaced. Not trying to get stuck every where I go. One time I wouldn't shut the car off is when my starter went. There was smoke coming from under the hood I pulled over took a look. Some guy driving by goes you should turn it off and wait. I told him if I turn it off I'm not gonna make it home closed the hood took off and made it home. Starter didn't make it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottzy ran a ultra marathon out in your state once. Up by Sacramento. Got sick the day before. Took a bunch of meds to get better. Ended up getting dehydrated and cramped for the last ten miles straight. Muscles cramped I didn't even know I had. Shoulders were the worst. Also, it rained 3 inches the day before. It hadn't rained that much in 6 months prior. Climbed 1000 ft in a creek bed/trail up a mountain. Laid right in the middle of it and thought I was going to die. Best 34 miles of my life.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I am sore just having read all that.. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Starter didn t make it.
> 
> - corelz125


I did a starter like that on a Chevy box truck this morning. Guy beat it to death with a hammer. Starter was not the problem. Relay was bad, but hey beat the starter up I guess. Starter and install was a tad pricey, relay was a $7 fix.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy ran a ultra marathon out in your state once. Up by Sacramento. Got sick the day before. Took a bunch of meds to get better. Ended up getting dehydrated and cramped for the last ten miles straight. Muscles cramped I didn't even know I had. Shoulders were the worst. Also, it rained 3 inches the day before. It hadn't rained that much in 6 months prior. Climbed 1000 ft in a creek bed/trail up a mountain. Laid right in the middle of it and thought I was going to die. Best 34 miles of my life.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ha ha you sound like my brother in law,he got into marathons and they almost killed him,but he never gave up and did a full one and was proud of his effort.if you have the drive you will do it.congrats.


----------



## pottz

cw your a refreshing addition to our little bar and grill i hope you make it a daily stop on your way home.it's not always like this,sometimes it's *WORSE!!!!!* lmao!


----------



## CWWoodworking

I have a car confession. I don't touch a thing on any of them. I don't even change light bulbs. Not that I can't do it, but I can't stand turning wrenches. It's just not my thing.

My mechanic is so great. I drop it off, he'll drive me back to shop and bring the vehicle back when he's done.


----------



## pottz

> I have a car confession. I don't touch a thing on any of them. I don't even change light bulbs. Not that I can't do it, but I can't stand turning wrenches. It's just not my thing.
> 
> My mechanic is so great. I drop it off, he'll drive me back to shop and bring the vehicle back when he's done.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 first off i only own fords and my brother in law was a ford master mechanic so i only paid for part cost.second it's not turning wrenches it's i cant stand my hands getting greasy,it just turns me off big time,so auto shop was not where youd find me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Pottzy ran a ultra marathon out in your state once. Up by Sacramento. Got sick the day before. Took a bunch of meds to get better. Ended up getting dehydrated and cramped for the last ten miles straight. Muscles cramped I didn't even know I had. Shoulders were the worst. Also, it rained 3 inches the day before. It hadn't rained that much in 6 months prior. Climbed 1000 ft in a creek bed/trail up a mountain. Laid right in the middle of it and thought I was going to die. Best 34 miles of my life.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ha ha you sound like my brother in law,he got into marathons and they almost killed him,but he never gave up and did a full one and was proud of his effort.if you have the drive you will do it.congrats.
> 
> - pottz


The feeling I probably miss the most is the last 6 miles of regular marathons. Up to that point if you did it right, you know you can finish, you know you can hit your goal. But it still 6 miles and your out of sugar stores. It's a scared/great/worried/joy that makes your hair stand up on your arms and neck. I'm getting fired up just thinking about it.

I have tried to start running again at least 10 times. Knees swells up every time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have a car confession. I don't touch a thing on any of them. I don't even change light bulbs. Not that I can't do it, but I can't stand turning wrenches. It's just not my thing.
> 
> My mechanic is so great. I drop it off, he'll drive me back to shop and bring the vehicle back when he's done.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


We have several customers such as yourself. One is a History Professor at Emory. Always enjoy chatting with him.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy ran a ultra marathon out in your state once. Up by Sacramento. Got sick the day before. Took a bunch of meds to get better. Ended up getting dehydrated and cramped for the last ten miles straight. Muscles cramped I didn't even know I had. Shoulders were the worst. Also, it rained 3 inches the day before. It hadn't rained that much in 6 months prior. Climbed 1000 ft in a creek bed/trail up a mountain. Laid right in the middle of it and thought I was going to die. Best 34 miles of my life.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ha ha you sound like my brother in law,he got into marathons and they almost killed him,but he never gave up and did a full one and was proud of his effort.if you have the drive you will do it.congrats.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The feeling I probably miss the most is the last 6 miles of regular marathons. Up to that point if you did it right, you know you can finish, you know you can hit your goal. But it still 6 miles and your out of sugar stores. It's a scared/great/worried/joy that makes your hair stand up on your arms and neck. I'm getting fired up just thinking about it.
> 
> I have tried to start running again at least 10 times. Knees swells up every time.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh man im talking to my bro-lol.you sound just like him.by the way he and i have been best friends for 52 years and counting.i dont run,i let him tell me about it while im drinking wine and eating a ribeye-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Key video…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thank you for this dw somethig i really need to do,all ive got in my shop medicine cabinet is some tylenol,tweezers and some small badaids.pathetic!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I just rub some sawdust in it. Well, there was that time with the bandsaw…
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I always used a wrap of electrical tape since it was always handy.


----------



## pottz

> Key video…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the huskies are a beautiful smart breed but my heart goes too the beagle,she's my girl !


----------



## pottz

> Shop first-aid…
> 
> Stumpy Nubs has a very good short video on shop medical supplies, worth watching…
> 
> *What if the worst happens? (Building a woodworking emergency kit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we were in the field- my buddy got a fairly good bleed… no medical kit. I used a clean cotton rag and used duct tape. We got the blood stopped and we got him to a safe location. Now we are wiser and smarter and I stess some medical supplies on hand.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thank you for this dw somethig i really need to do,all ive got in my shop medicine cabinet is some tylenol,tweezers and some small badaids.pathetic!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I just rub some sawdust in it. Well, there was that time with the bandsaw…
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> I always used a wrap of electrical tape since it was always handy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey bob glad too see you bud.when i was working back in the eighties we had a fireplace company and when they would get cut on the sheet metal duct tape fixed most cuts in those days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Starter didn t make it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I did a starter like that on a Chevy box truck this morning. Guy beat it to death with a hammer. Starter was not the problem. Relay was bad, but hey beat the starter up I guess. Starter and install was a tad pricey, relay was a $7 fix.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


First car I owned, 63 Pontiac Bonneville did that starter trick. When I stopped it was growling. I had driven less than 2 miles. Whacked it with a hammer and it never had another problem. It was the built in solenoid. If I had driven a few more miles it would have probably burned up the starter. That is what happened to Swimbo's Aerostar. After the recall it still shorted out and burned up the starter. The shorted out starter had too much current and it burned the car. Fire investigator asked me who cut the hole in the firewall. Not much of an investigator in my opinion. The hole was where the heater had been. It was plastic and let fire in to the passenger compartment . Not sure why they call it a firewall?

Good luck with the virus *pottz*


----------



## pottz

boys it's been a hoot tonight but im signin off.cw i sure hope you wanna make this your watering hole,come back tomorrow for free drinks at the corelz bar and grill buddy.good night all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"Good night my Prince and may a flock of angels sing thee to thy rest"


----------



## pottz

> Starter didn t make it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I did a starter like that on a Chevy box truck this morning. Guy beat it to death with a hammer. Starter was not the problem. Relay was bad, but hey beat the starter up I guess. Starter and install was a tad pricey, relay was a $7 fix.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> First car I owned, 63 Pontiac Bonneville did that starter trick. When I stopped it was growling. I had driven less than 2 miles. Whacked it with a hammer and it never had another problem. It was the built in solenoid. If I had driven a few more miles it would have probably burned up the starter. That is what happened to Swimbo s Aerostar. After the recall it still shorted out and burned up the starter. The shorted out starter had too much current and it burned the car. Fire investigator asked me who cut the hole in the firewall. Not much of an investigator in my opinion. The hole was where the heater had been. It was plastic and let fire in to the passenger compartment . Not sure why they call it a firewall?
> 
> Good luck with the virus *pottz*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i was just gonna sign off and i saw this.thank you my friend,im not worried at all,i was only in contact with the man for ten minutes last tuesday,i wore a mask as did he so i dont think it will be a problem.ill let ya all know about 3:30 tomorrow.peace my friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Vaccines in my area 1B but try to go through the government website…


----------



## corelz125

Pottz I wouldn't think you were a guy with baby soft clean hands. I don't mind getting my hands dirty under the hood that's what they make gojo for.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I wouldn t think you were a guy with baby soft clean hands. I don t mind getting my hands dirty under the hood that s what they make gojo for.
> 
> - corelz125


dont mind dirty hands,love gardening it's grease, something about it i just cant stand the feel of it on my skin.


----------



## bandit571

Watched a video last night….the host plays the video, and then gives a reaction to the song…..the video this time?

( Dedicated to Topomax?)

The Who…."won't be fooled again"

Meet the new Boss…..Same as the Old Boss…...worth reading the lyrics to this song….the entire song…


----------



## pottz

ok jocks who ever had me for covid negative in the pool collect your money,im gonna live.sorry!


----------



## corelz125

They gave you only the rapid test or both? I've seen guys take the rapid test twice come up negative then take the one that takes 3 days to get the results and they came back positive. No pg rated jokes today guys.


----------



## pottz

> They gave you only the rapid test or both? I ve seen guys take the rapid test twice come up negative then take the one that takes 3 days to get the results and they came back positive. No pg rated jokes today guys.
> 
> - corelz125


the rapid test and im not gonna deny it-lol. the exposure i had too the guy that has the virus was only about 10 minutes 6 ft away and we both wore masks so i was pretty sure it was gonna be negative.


----------



## corelz125

The distance with the mask I wouldn't worry either


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ok jocks who ever had me for covid negative in the pool collect your money,im gonna live.sorry!
> 
> - pottz


Pay up people…


----------



## pottz

> ok jocks who ever had me for covid negative in the pool collect your money,im gonna live.sorry!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pay up people…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


and i want my cut….i had a deal with both sides!! hey ya gott hedge your bets,i was williing to get the virus if there was enough on the line!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *boys it s been a hoot tonight but im signin off.cw i sure hope you wanna make this your watering hole,come back tomorrow for free drinks at the corelz bar and grill buddy*.good night all.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz you had a concern and people are trying to listen and people want food and drink! and you promised yesterday. I think it is time for Corelz to rethink how his GM is doing… The GM may or may not have the COVID virus, he posts - At the closed Corelz Bar & Grill there are people who want what he promised…

I'm over at the fire pit with the Dire wolf and Beagle (she comes over when Pottz is asleep) Everybody is relaxed by the fire- the dogs are fed and we are about to watch a Key video…

Change- from Key to ZeusTheStubbornHusky-Stubborn Husky won't get out of bed


----------



## pottz

all part of being a good manager dw,ya gotta keep lookin for new business.hey i gotta leave early so take care of the beagle,she likes to snuggle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Watched a video last night….the host plays the video, and then gives a reaction to the song…..the video this time?
> 
> ( Dedicated to Topomax?)
> 
> The Who…."won t be fooled again"
> 
> Meet the new Boss…..Same as the Old Boss…...worth reading the lyrics to this song….the entire song…
> 
> - bandit571


Good thing I can read the lyrics, can't understand a word they say in the song ;-(

Concurrently with the 250 year Tytler cycle is an 80 year memory loss cycle; Revolutionary war, Civil War, Great Depression and WWII with total chaos today. The name of the memory loss cycle escapes me now, but here is Neil Howe. He explains the single generation (80 to 90 years, a human life span) memory crisis civilization has suffered down through the ages. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way? 




We are at a confluence of both cycles' final stages. Tytler cycle shows we are somewhere in the Complacency, Apathy and Dependence phases that follow the Abundance of the 60s and 70s and Selfishness instigated in the 80s.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all part of being a good manager dw,ya gotta keep lookin for new business.hey i gotta leave early so take care of the beagle,she likes to snuggle.
> 
> - pottz


the dog is safe with me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Watched a video last night….the host plays the video, and then gives a reaction to the song…..the video this time?
> 
> ( Dedicated to Topomax?)
> 
> The Who…."won t be fooled again"
> 
> Meet the new Boss…..Same as the Old Boss…...worth reading the lyrics to this song….the entire song…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Good thing I can read the lyrics, can't understand a word they say in the song ;-(
> 
> Concurrently with the 250 year Tytler cycle is an 80 year memory loss cycle; Revolutionary war, Civil War, Great Depression and WWII with total chaos today. The name of the memory loss cycle escapes me now, but here is Neil Howe. He explains the single generation (80 to 90 years, a human life span) memory crisis civilization has suffered down through the ages. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are at a confluence of both cycles' final stages. Tytler cycle shows we are somewhere in the Complacency, Apathy and Dependence phases that follow the Abundance of the 60s and 70s and Selfishness instigated in the 80s.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*I find the study of Sociology works for me trying to understand…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guy's Pottz had a COVID concern- I would have thought that you would have offered some food to him…










I did but he never asked me to send it to him…

If you were to send a care gift to our founding father Pottz- let us know and we are G rated…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

And for dessert.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *I find the study of Sociology works for me trying to understand…*
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been studying psychology to find a way to get the city to consider facts and enforce safety standards. Finding Monkeys outperform humans when it comes to cognitive flexibility was not encouraging.

The retribution I experienced saving about 35 workmen from carbon monoxide poisoning has always puzzled and amazed me. If one saves a single person doing CPR or a drug addict with Narcan you will be granted super hero status. Why is saving 35 from serious injury and death considered repulsive by the authoritarians? Adding more people and a dozen homes is an even more daunting task meeting government's total opposition. Authoritarian opposition to safety in the 737 MAX program should be prosecuted but the CEO left Boeing with $60 million for his efforts that killed 346.

Discovering the Dunning Kruger Effect explains cognitive bias. Greed, narcissism, tribal instincts and self-esteem, seem to be the driving forces behind sociological structure.

https://bizimtube.com/the-dunning-kruger-effect-cognitive-bias-why-incompetent-people-think-they-are-competent/


----------



## corelz125

Narcissism seems to be at an all time high these days. Apps like Instagram seem to fuel it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz that was some pretty good food options for you… You will never go hungry with friend like this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and you have friends that even share humor with you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Narcissism seems to be at an all time high these days. Apps like Instagram seem to fuel it.
> 
> - corelz125


Also, this- Elon Musk Blames Facebook and Mark Zuckerberg For Capitol Riot
https://observer.com/2021/01/elon-musk-blame-facebook-zuckerberg-capitol-trump-riot/

As soon as he makes bail maybe we can have- Jake Angeli as a speaker some night…










and to raise money we can have a silent auction with a few items I found in Pottz's backroom…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Narcissism seems to be at an all time high these days. Apps like Instagram seem to fuel it.
> 
> - corelz125


Because it gets them free advertising and at the same time the leadership in those companies can claim to be on the "right" side of the political spectrum. Translation, makes more money that way.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The toy geniuses at Fisher-Price have annouced a brand new toy made just for leftist parents and their kids: the My First Peaceful Protest playset. The kid-size clubhouse will come with several colours of spray paint so kids can tag the tiny building with their own empowering slogans. It will also be made out of cardboard, allowing the cute little ones to burn the whole thing down if their demands are not met.

"Here at Fisher-Price, we are steadfastly committed to social justice," said toy developer Camden Flufferton. "We need to teach our kids what democracy looks like, and there is no better example of democracy in action than violent vandalism and arson. We hope this new playset will serve as an inspiration for parents wanting to teach their kids how to threaten citizens with violence whenever their demands are not met."

The set will also come with toy televisions, cell phones, jewelry, and Nike clothing, allowing kids to simulate looting before they torch the entire set. The set will be available in all toy stores for $399.00 because Capitalism.

Experts are questioning this move by Fisher-Price, mainly because people in the target market dont typically have any kids.

"We know we will probably only sell, like, three of these units," said Flufferton, "but selling them isnt the point. We just need you to know We are on the right side of history."

sarc/tag off.


----------



## CWWoodworking

They are also coming out with a "Rigged election play set". Comes complete with tin foil hat, booger eater live in your mom's basement blog website, orange spray tan, and black hair dye. Instructions on how to manipulate millions of people into believing the dumbest lie ever.

Most(all?)protests cause way more harm than good. All those resources should be channeled towards actually changing problems instead of causing them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The toy geniuses at Fisher-Price have annouced a brand new toy made just for leftist parents and their kids:* the My First Peaceful Protest playset. *The kid-size clubhouse will come with several colours of spray paint so kids can tag the tiny building with their own empowering slogans. It will also be made out of cardboard, allowing the cute little ones to burn the whole thing down if their demands are not met.
> 
> "Here at Fisher-Price, we are steadfastly committed to social justice," said toy developer Camden Flufferton. "We need to teach our kids what democracy looks like, and there is no better example of democracy in action than violent vandalism and arson. We hope this new playset will serve as an inspiration for parents wanting to teach their kids how to threaten citizens with violence whenever their demands are not met."
> 
> The set will also come with toy televisions, cell phones, jewelry, and Nike clothing, allowing kids to simulate looting before they torch the entire set. The set will be available in all toy stores for $399.00 because Capitalism.
> 
> Experts are questioning this move by Fisher-Price, mainly because people in the target market dont typically have any kids.
> 
> "We know we will probably only sell, like, three of these units," said Flufferton, "but selling them isnt the point. We just need you to know We are on the right side of history."
> 
> sarc/tag off.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## bandit571

back in the late 1970s….while driving down a city street,,,,notice a VERY "hippy-dippy" looking gentleman walking over on the sidewalk…..

Happen to ask about him…was told that he was a Professor at the local colege…..Twon was Yellow Springs, OH. College was Antioch. They closed the college a few years ago…...sounds like they just moved it out to the Left Coast…..


----------



## pottz

> Narcissism seems to be at an all time high these days. Apps like Instagram seem to fuel it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Also, this- Elon Musk Blames Facebook and Mark Zuckerberg For Capitol Riot
> https://observer.com/2021/01/elon-musk-blame-facebook-zuckerberg-capitol-trump-riot/
> 
> As soon as he makes bail maybe we can have- Jake Angeli as a speaker some night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to raise money we can have a silent auction with a few items I found in Pottz s backroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey those were gifts dw,where they came from i dont know ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey those were gifts dw,where they came from i dont know ?
> 
> - pottz


You can keep this one, that's a special one for sure, but not for me….

LOL


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey those were gifts dw,where they came from i dont know ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You can keep this one, that s a special one for sure, but not for me….
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think thats a friend of dw's.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This colourful fellow´s Dad is a bonafide Judge in either NY State or NYC. I am sure he is very proud of his Son.



> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey those were gifts dw,where they came from i dont know ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You can keep this one, that s a special one for sure, but not for me….
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i think thats a friend of dw s.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Aliens thought we were doing so well there for a few years.

They were about to show themselves.

But now they are just gonna go home.

Sorry ET.

We tried.

If Con is the opposite of Pro:
The opposite of Congress is Progress
The opposite of Constitution is Prostitution.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *This colourful fellow´s Dad is a bonafide Judge in either NY State or NYC. I am sure he is very proud of his Son.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think thats a friend of dw s.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Fact check- Brian I believe that you have mistaken my friend Jake with this fellow patriot *Aaron Mostofsky*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll be at the firepit tonight- feel free to fellowship…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood, funny on the toy thing. I would suggest not cardboard but made out of bamboo, you can get at least 5 x for that since it is a renewable environmentally friendly product.

Sold a house I first bought down in s/w fla. and was renting, cash today. Feels good to be out from under.

I have a JWB in hand and a dawg by my leg.

16 Publix are giving the vax now down here

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pottz

> I ll be at the firepit tonight- feel free to fellowship…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill bring some glenlivit.


----------



## pottz

> Wildwood, funny on the toy thing. I would suggest not cardboard but made out of bamboo, you can get at least 5 x for that since it is a renewable environmentally friendly product.
> 
> Sold a house I first bought down in s/w fla. and was renting, cash today. Feels good to be out from under.
> 
> I have a JWB in hand and a dawg by my leg.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


doin good petey,had to do a coivid test yesterday-negative.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- good to hear from you- are you going for the vaccine shot? I wish I felt comfortable but probably take it…


> doin good petey,had to do a coivid test yesterday-negative.
> 
> - pottz


 Pottz handles things like a president…


----------



## pottz

> Petey- good to hear from you- are you going for the vaccine shot? I wish I felt comfortable but probably take it…
> 
> doin good petey,had to do a coivid test yesterday-negative.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz handles things like a president…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


which one are you referring too ? i think you know what i mean.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz I heard. That is good news.

My Rubio Mono coat arrived today. Can't wait to try it on the table I am building. Rubbed in the dye to pop the grain. A little scary step, even though I have done that before.

I am going to sell a coin collection on ebay - anyone got any advice?

Here is to you guys


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I heard. That is good news.
> 
> My Rubio Mono coat arrived today. Can t wait to try it on the table I am building. Rubbed in the dye to pop the grain. A little scary step, even though I have done that before.
> 
> I am going to sell a coin collection on ebay - anyone got any advice?
> 
> Here is to you guys
> 
> - Peteybadboy


let us know how you like the rubio,im dyin too try it.im gonna check my supplier and see if they have thrial size.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

I will. I am a little concerned about using it on a vertical surface. i.e. dripping running etc. I have watched quite a view videos and now have to jump in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looks like a good product- remember about disposing of the rags. For others not familiar with Rubio Mono Cote-

Wood Whisperer video- 
How to Apply Rubio Monocoat to Furniture


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I will. I am a little concerned about using it on a vertical surface. i.e. dripping running etc. I have watched quite a view videos and now have to jump in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


did you read lj's andybb review on it ? lot of good info.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> back in the late 1970s….while driving down a city street,,,,notice a VERY "hippy-dippy" looking gentleman walking over on the sidewalk…..
> 
> Happen to ask about him…was told that he was a Professor at the local colege…..Twon was Yellow Springs, OH. College was Antioch. They closed the college a few years ago…...sounds like they just moved it out to the Left Coast…..
> 
> - bandit571


They are here, "In recent years Seattle has experienced a cultural and technological renaissance, bringing together a diverse group of people across a multitude of advanced industries. We aim to bring a fresh perspective to this growing city by developing superior leaders, championing cultural inclusion, and leading the way towards a more sustainable, healthier future. Join a committed team of faculty, students, and educators dedicated to the betterment of our city."

Looks like they have may have been successful " developing superior leaders and championing cultural inclusion." 
https://komonews.com/news/local/fight-for-the-soul-of-seattle-program-looks-at-effects-of-citys-permissive-posture


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW Yes on the rags.

Pottz yes I read that review, I commented a few time there. That pushed me to try it


----------



## pottz

> DW Yes on the rags.
> 
> Pottz yes I read that review, I commented a few time there. That pushed me to try it
> 
> - Peteybadboy


have you tried osmo hard oil ? thats another that im interested in.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopaMax,

I watched that video. When will the people wake up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I was not aware of this product, but I am impressed by how it looks and as for the price… Top-quality coatings cost more… yet after watching the videos I noticed that they were using Festool sanders- hey with that extra money from today, why not. I enjoy your posts…


----------



## CWWoodworking

I really liked monocoat when I tried it. So much I developed a line of end tables to sell as "solid wood, zero voc finish, hand made" deal.

Flopped like a fish. LOL. In the end just too much money.


----------



## pottz

> I really liked monocoat when I tried it. So much I developed a line of end tables to sell as "solid wood, zero voc finish, hand made" deal.
> 
> Flopped like a fish. LOL. In the end just too much money.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


you ever try the osmo hard wax ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I really liked monocoat when I tried it. So much I developed a line of end tables to sell as "solid wood, zero voc finish, hand made" deal.
> 
> Flopped like a fish. LOL. In the end just too much money.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> you ever try the osmo hard wax ?
> 
> - pottz


No but I always wanted to. From what I gather it's more durable, not zero voc. It would definitely be an option for a hand applied finish. I believe it's cheaper than monocoat.

Cheap it relative. Hard wax oils are frigging ridiculous.


----------



## corelz125

Lawyers should never ask a Southern grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer. In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand.

He approached her and asked, "Mrs. Jones, do you know me?"

She responded, "Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a young boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you never will amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you."

The lawyer was stunned! Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, "Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?"

She again replied, "Why, yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him."

The defense attorney almost died.

The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said, "If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you to the electric chair."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You are correct. I detract what I wrote. Good catch DW, I got that info from someone else and didnt F/C.


> Fact check- Brian I believe that you have mistaken my friend Jake with this fellow patriot *Aaron Mostofsky*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks like a good product- remember about disposing of the rags. For others not familiar with Rubio Mono Cote-
> 
> Wood Whisperer video-
> How to Apply Rubio Monocoat to Furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a good video. Never had tried that type of finish but I do like the look of the natural matte finish. Guy also makes some very good points about durability. Finish is great but if we are working with soft pine verses say Hickory it makes a enormous difference.

Of course I am on a pine / ash / whatever someone gives me free type of budget… LOL


----------



## corelz125

Petey they opened up the Javits center today to give out the vaccine. They want to give out a certain number a day but dont even have close to the supply they want to give out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you ever try the osmo hard wax ?
> 
> - pottz


*I'm starting like this one over the other-*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cabinet carcass is built and finished. Drawers and slides installed. Wheels are on. Formica has been applied to the top and the subframe for the parts washer. All parts bins have been manufactured. NOW the longest part of the build comes, apply finish to all the parts bins /' dividers and such. The little detail work that EATS time. Might be another week before ready to final assemble. Even got a Snap On emblem I plan to put on a drawer front. As I am not selling this unit, personal use only I don't have to worry about the corporate attorney's getting riled up. LOL.

Did get a letter from them years ago on another build I made for my back building. Made this to fit into a shelving unit I had.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey they opened up the Javits center today to give out the vaccine. They want to give out a certain number a day but dont even have close to the supply they want to give out.
> 
> - corelz125


Here is an article from FL 
*
11 Publix stores in Marion County to provide COVID-19 vaccinations for seniors* then check out the pictures… this is happening today- 
https://www.ocala.com/story/news/2021/01/05/11-publix-stores-marion-county-provide-covid-19-vaccinations-seniors/6553885002/




























Can I get an AMEN


----------



## CWWoodworking

> you ever try the osmo hard wax ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *I m starting like this one over the other-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WTF-ness of hard wax oils is kinda one of the reasons people buy them. Lol. It's pretty hard to figure out what's in them.

Lacquer, poly, etc are pretty easy to figure out the ingredients. HWO formulas seem to be top secret.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Little bit of news on the business end of woodworking. I've decided to close up my business. A culmination of things happened and it was time to get bigger or get out. Not wanting to go 6 figures deep, I opted to get out.

Good news is I still get to do WW for a living. Lol. I have had a standing offer from this guy and finally excepted. Check his stuff out. Pretty wild-

https://keithfritz.com/

Pretty excited about working with veneers and challenging my skills.


----------



## corelz125

Offered you just a job CW or a partnership?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Offered you just a job CW or a partnership?
> 
> - corelz125


Just a job. He has a small factory in my hometown. Everything is bench built one at a time then there is a finish room.

It's a pretty cool deal. I will get to slow down and enjoy woodworking again. And I don't have to finish anything which is fine by me.

I made 11 beds and 11 nightstands last week. It's hard to enjoy it going that fast. Had some small physical issues that should clear up with not being so repetitive.


----------



## pottz

> I really liked monocoat when I tried it. So much I developed a line of end tables to sell as "solid wood, zero voc finish, hand made" deal.
> 
> Flopped like a fish. LOL. In the end just too much money.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> you ever try the osmo hard wax ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No but I always wanted to. From what I gather it's more durable, not zero voc. It would definitely be an option for a hand applied finish. I believe it's cheaper than monocoat.
> 
> Cheap it relative. Hard wax oils are frigging ridiculous.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah thats why ive been asking a lot of questions and getting opinions.ive heard rubio has samples sizes,i gotta check my supplier next time i go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay now this took some time.


----------



## pottz

> Lawyers should never ask a Southern grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer. In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand.
> 
> He approached her and asked, "Mrs. Jones, do you know me?"
> 
> She responded, "Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a young boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you never will amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you."
> 
> The lawyer was stunned! Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, "Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?"
> 
> She again replied, "Why, yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him."
> 
> The defense attorney almost died.
> 
> The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said, "If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you to the electric chair."
> 
> - corelz125


that is a gem buddy.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Rich posted about the osmo. He said that he spilled transtint on a top finished with it and said it wiped up clean. I don't think monocoat would be that good. Maybe I'm wrong.

Back in my drinking days I would have more than one and leave a wet glass on a end table finished with monocoat overnight. While you could see some damage, it wasn't as much as you think. And easily repaired.

To me that is the beauty of HWO, repairs are very easy.


----------



## corelz125

That's ridiculous Petey they have to wait online over night. The Javits center you make an appointment online first. When it's not enjoyable CW that's when it becomes just a job not something you enjoy anymore and burns you out fast. Gunny all these storage projects sound's like heading east is on the back burner.


----------



## pottz

> Offered you just a job CW or a partnership?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Just a job. He has a small factory in my hometown. Everything is bench built one at a time then there is a finish room.
> 
> It's a pretty cool deal. I will get to slow down and enjoy woodworking again. And I don't have to finish anything which is fine by me.
> 
> I made 11 beds and 11 nightstands last week. It's hard to enjoy it going that fast. Had some small physical issues that should clear up with not being so repetitive.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


not sure your age but if your close to me at 60 i see your move,letting go of the daily pressure has got to be a relief,enjoy what you like and let someone else deal with the bs.congrats man,enjoy the new life.


----------



## pottz

> Okay now this took some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well it's about time you posted a video of yourself -lol.thats insane 1000 pieces,im already exhausted.


----------



## pottz

> Rich posted about the osmo. He said that he spilled transtint on a top finished with it and said it wiped up clean. I don't think monocoat would be that good. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Back in my drinking days I would have more than one and leave a wet glass on a end table finished with monocoat overnight. While you could see some damage, it wasn't as much as you think. And easily repaired.
> 
> To me that is the beauty of HWO, repairs are very easy.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah andybb's review mentioned just that,he left a glass on overnight and he said in minutes the ring was almost gone.im interested in it mainly for table tops.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s ridiculous Petey they have to wait online over night. The Javits center you make an appointment online first. When it s not enjoyable CW that s when it becomes just a job not something you enjoy anymore and burns you out fast. Gunny all these storage projects sound s like heading east is on the back burner.
> 
> - corelz125


No, 17 months to go. Meantime I have stuff to do not sit around ya know. Believe me, I have a plan and someone is making it worth my while to stay busy. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well it s about time you posted a video of yourself -lol.thats insane 1000 pieces,im already exhausted.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah and people say my projects are time consuming. Wow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s ridiculous Petey they have to wait online over night. The Javits center you make an appointment online first. When it s not enjoyable CW that s when it becomes just a job not something you enjoy anymore and burns you out fast. Gunny all these storage projects sound s like heading east is on the back burner.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> No, 17 months to go. Meantime I have stuff to do not sit around ya know. Believe me, I have a plan and someone is making it worth my while to stay busy. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The Clash - *Should I Stay or Should I Go*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You are correct. I detract what I wrote. Good catch DW, I got that info from someone else and didnt F/C.
> 
> Fact check- Brian I believe that you have mistaken my friend Jake with this fellow patriot *Aaron Mostofsky*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Just covering for you… Jake will do jail but how much time will he get… and think about those US terrorists from the 1960s… Yes they make social statements, they chant "change"- you accept what they give you…

Brian and I hope others follow an interest in what is going on like you. I hope that you can agree with me- all that paper money, the phone shows that you have (digital currency) - land what are people holding paper and computer digits…

Anybody for land rights or land patents? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_patent


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anybody for land rights or land patents?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_patent
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, I'll take rare liquors for $200.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anybody for land rights or land patents?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_patent
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, I ll take rare liquors for $200.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For $200- What is Pottz's favorite wine? Come on buddy, this one is a gimme…


----------



## pottz

> Anybody for land rights or land patents?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_patent
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> No, I ll take rare liquors for $200.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> For $200- What is Pottz s favorite wine? Come on buddy, this one is a gimme…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well that would be caymus cabernet,then silver oak next.why you gonna but me some wine?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopaMax,
> 
> I watched that video. When will the people wake up?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Doubt if they will. 200,000 years of evolution and discovering knowledge that culminated in this mess we are stuck with today.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+1 for the Clash. Best band>>>>>>>>>>>>EVER!


> The Clash - *Should I Stay or Should I Go*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am sure they will make an example of him, as a "domestic terrorist." You all are going to be hearing that term alot in the near future. They already have a Patriot Act 2.0 ready to go which addresses this particular made up fake threat. Think I read the new Bill is 20,000 pages of liberty-snuffing, which no Lawmakers will read before they sign it binding unto citizens.



> Just covering for you… Jake will do jail but how much time will he get…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I am sure they will make an example of him,
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I sure hope so. They can call it whatever they want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.

Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for the Wood Wisper video, bought the maint top coat and scotch brite pads just now.

Pottz, Osmo is on my list to try, but if I like Rubio I may stay w it.

Corlez we have phone appointments now, even at Publix. Some places are walk in's i.e. lines

Domestic terrorist, that phrase is cause for alarm. i.e. and excuse to do anything.

I think it's a Mono coat day.

Have a good one


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have taken some heat for promoting "frozen meals" but this article may shed light on what is happening around the states… *"NYC Restaurants Sell Frozen Dinners to Survive Dark COVID Winter"*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/nyc-restaurants-sell-frozen-dinners-to-survive-dark-covid-winter/


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW, Frozen meals have their place.

B fast on the go for one.

Mono coat thought….I don't think it pops curly grain. A problem for me. We shall see


----------



## pottz

> DW, Frozen meals have their place.
> 
> B fast on the go for one.
> 
> Mono coat thought….I don t think it pops curly grain. A problem for me. We shall see
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah thats why i use oil finishes because they bring out the beauty of the wood,if rubio leaves the wood dull looking it would not suit my taste!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Monocoat makes a maintenance oil that will bring up the sheen a little. I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Anyone have the dewalt track saw? I'm gonna get one to cut veneers and was thinking about adding the dewalt to my battery platform.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone have the dewalt track saw? I'm gonna get one to cut veneers and was thinking about adding the dewalt to my battery platform.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yes but corded.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Anyone have the dewalt track saw? I'm gonna get one to cut veneers and was thinking about adding the dewalt to my battery platform.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yes but corded.
> 
> - pottz


You like? Do you have the long tracks?


----------



## pottz

> Anyone have the dewalt track saw? I'm gonna get one to cut veneers and was thinking about adding the dewalt to my battery platform.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yes but corded.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You like? Do you have the long tracks?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah it's been great for me,i dont use it a lot,mostly for breaking down sheet goods when im doing cabinet work.ive got the short and the long track.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, Frozen meals have their place.
> 
> B fast on the go for one.
> 
> Mono coat thought….I don t think it pops curly grain. A problem for me. We shall see
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> yeah thats why i use oil finishes because they bring out the beauty of the wood,if rubio leaves the wood dull looking it would not suit my taste!
> 
> - pottz


Petey- I have enjoyed learning about Mono coat… Let us know and maybe show a picture when finished. Dude, I remember you got the box the other day (suspense builds) but let us know would you use it again?

Pottz I'll probably stick to the oil finishes for wood- The majority of my finishes nowadays is metal coatings yet These stories are uplifting.


----------



## pottz

> DW, Frozen meals have their place.
> 
> B fast on the go for one.
> 
> Mono coat thought….I don t think it pops curly grain. A problem for me. We shall see
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> yeah thats why i use oil finishes because they bring out the beauty of the wood,if rubio leaves the wood dull looking it would not suit my taste!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Petey- I have enjoyed learning about Mono coat… Let us know and maybe show a picture when finished. Dude, I remember you got the box the other day (suspense builds) but let us know would you use it again?
> 
> Pottz I ll probably stick to the oil finishes for wood- The majority of my finishes nowadays is metal coatings yet These stories are uplifting.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah rubio will never replace oil finishes for me,but i think the rubio would make an excellent finish for table tops as long as it brings out the beauty of the grain.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I don't know if it's been said but the whole one coat thing is kinda of a fools gold.

The table I made for myself was white pine. I think I put 3 coats before I was happy. It could have used more. On harder woods, less will do. But poplar, cherry, maple, etc will absolutely need more than 1 coat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?










Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we're alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!

*
Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/

Susan Rosenberg


----------



## corelz125

Wife texts husband on a cold winter morning:

"Windows frozen, won't open."

Husband texts back:

" Gently pours some lukewarm water over it and then gently tap edges with hammer."

Wife texts back 10 minutes later:

"Computer really messed up now."


----------



## corelz125

A mechanic was removing a cylinder-head from the motor of a Harley motorcycle when he spotted a well-known cardiologist in his shop.

The cardiologist was there waiting for the service manager to come and take a look at his bike when the mechanic shouted across the garage:

"Hey, Doc, want to take a look at this?"

The cardiologist, a bit surprised, walked over to where the mechanic was working on the motorcycle.

The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked, "So Doc, look at this engine. I open its' heart, take the valves out, repair any damage, and then put them back in, and when I finish, it works just like new. So how come I make $39,675 a year and you get the really big bucks ($1,695,759) when you and I are doing basically the same work?"

The cardiologist paused, smiled and leaned over, then whispered to the mechanic.

"Try doing it with the engine running"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wife texts husband on a cold winter morning:
> 
> "Windows frozen, won't open."
> 
> Husband texts back:
> 
> " Gently pours some lukewarm water over it and then gently tap edges with hammer."
> 
> Wife texts back 10 minutes later:
> 
> "Computer really messed up now."
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A mechanic was removing a cylinder-head from the motor of a Harley motorcycle when he spotted a well-known cardiologist in his shop.
> 
> The cardiologist was there waiting for the service manager to come and take a look at his bike when the mechanic shouted across the garage:
> 
> "Hey, Doc, want to take a look at this?"
> 
> The cardiologist, a bit surprised, walked over to where the mechanic was working on the motorcycle.
> 
> The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked, "So Doc, look at this engine. I open its' heart, take the valves out, repair any damage, and then put them back in, and when I finish, it works just like new. So how come I make $39,675 a year and you get the really big bucks ($1,695,759) when you and I are doing basically the same work?"
> 
> The cardiologist paused, smiled and leaned over, then whispered to the mechanic.
> 
> "Try doing it with the engine running"
> 
> - corelz125


+2


----------



## CWWoodworking

Vandalism and rioting isn't leftism or rightism. It's nonsense from extremist. It rarely if ever does it do any good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Guard at Capitol Authorized to Use Lethal Force in Aftermath of Mob 2021*

https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2021-01-14/national-guard-at-capitol-authorized-to-use-lethal-force-in-aftermath-of-mob

1970 Kent State massacre









*
Ohio*- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young





*2021 *


----------



## pottz

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so is "jake" the poster child for a new america? if so im leaving with gunny!


----------



## pottz

> Vandalism and rioting isn't leftism or rightism. It's nonsense from extremist. It rarely if ever does it do any good.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


damn straight.


----------



## pottz

> *National Guard at Capitol Authorized to Use Lethal Force in Aftermath of Mob 2021*
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2021-01-14/national-guard-at-capitol-authorized-to-use-lethal-force-in-aftermath-of-mob
> 
> 1970 Kent State massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ohio*- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


kent state was a national horror and should never have happened,once rioters bring out weapons it's game over.guess who will win?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


People need to be alerted. Many moving here for jobs. They can't believe their Uhaul disappears out of the motel parking lot the first night. Then the car prowlers and mail thieves take over as soon as they find a home.

People need to be aware on I-5 passing through Seattle. If someone is standing on the over pass they may be dropping rocks. They couldn't do anything with the guy that tried to through a couple women off overpasses. He could not stand trial because he was mentally ill and didn't know better than to through them off. These are issues people should be aware of if they come here. Women walking to work in the morning can be an exciting adventure.

Slick Willy must be proud of those pardons !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A mechanic was removing a cylinder-head from the motor of a Harley motorcycle when he spotted a well-known cardiologist in his shop.
> 
> The cardiologist was there waiting for the service manager to come and take a look at his bike when the mechanic shouted across the garage:
> 
> "Hey, Doc, want to take a look at this?"
> 
> The cardiologist, a bit surprised, walked over to where the mechanic was working on the motorcycle.
> 
> The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked, "So Doc, look at this engine. I open its' heart, take the valves out, repair any damage, and then put them back in, and when I finish, it works just like new. So how come I make $39,675 a year and you get the really big bucks ($1,695,759) when you and I are doing basically the same work?"
> 
> The cardiologist paused, smiled and leaned over, then whispered to the mechanic.
> 
> "Try doing it with the engine running"
> 
> - corelz125


+3


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> so is "jake" the poster child for a new america? if so im leaving with gunny!
> 
> - pottz


Jake is part of the continuation of where we are today… leaving I challenge you to tell me how do we get out of the fishbowl or adapt and coexist? The mob says kill Jake- do you agree or disagree?


----------



## pottz

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> People need to be alerted. Many moving here for jobs. They can t believe their Uhaul disappears out of the motel parking lot the first night. Then the car prowlers and mail thieves take over as soon as they find a home.
> 
> People need to be aware on I-5 passing through Seattle. If someone is standing on the over pass they may be dropping rocks. They couldn t do anything with the guy that tried to through a couple women off overpasses. He could not stand trial because he was mentally ill and didn t know better than to through them off. These are issues people should be aware of if they come here. Women walking to work in the morning can be an exciting adventure.
> 
> Slick Willy must be proud of those pardons !
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


dropping rocks off the overpasses was a problem we had in l.a. before also.used to be l.a. cops would just beat the crap out of em or shoot em,but thats kinda toned down over the last few years.i miss the good ol days-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Slick Willy must be proud of those pardons !
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My friend the pardon is an interesting topic… All I can say from the street and what I have heard- "Dude if you go to prison then I hope that you have a Mother"


----------



## pottz

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> so is "jake" the poster child for a new america? if so im leaving with gunny!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Jake is part of the continuation of where we are today… leaving I challenge you to tell me how do we get out of the fishbowl or adapt and coexist? The mob says kill Jake- do you agree or disagree?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


kill jake ,no never! but i sure the hell dont think he represent's the heart of america.who the hell is he.ill bet he doesn't have a job,or pay taxes,or contribute to society in any meaningful way?


----------



## pottz

well guys i think were heading down that political rabbit hole someone mentioned before so i think it's time for me too say good night jocks.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Jake is fringe based lunatic. He can't handle his own inadequacy so he uses fear mongering to conjure up an enemy, "the man". He isn't republican or Democrat, he just identifies with the extreme right cause he's 30-60, white, and feels his country has done him wrong for some reason.

I doubt he really believes in his own nonsense, but if he actually does, I kinda feel sorry for him. One day he'll realize it was all a lie, and wasted his life fighting for nothing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Latest Seattle warnings. There is a guy kicking white women in the head on the street and in the Metro buses. No mention of hate crime, there would be if they kicked him in the head.
> 
> Rocks dropping off Seneca Street overpass on I-5. Latest one about half the size of a football landed in a guy's back seat. Lucky it didn't line up with his driver's seat. Prefect timing; centered on windshield vertically. Last one hit the guy's bumper. Straight down the hill from the CHOP about 10 blocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max your posts are like the finishing touch of posts here- You never fail to deliver Northwest news- 2020 you kept me updated when they were [peacefully protesting, rioting, looting] but when Jake shows up- What did he "blow" up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! the media went with this- but we have many people that we re alive and able to think of in 1983- The U.S. capitol was overrun and yes a bomb went off!
> 
> *
> Your Group Sets Off a Bomb in The Senate Building, And Bill Clinton Pardons You*
> The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the left
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/01/jon-rappoport/your-group-sets-off-a-bomb-in-the-senate-building-and-bill-clinton-pardons-you/
> 
> Susan Rosenberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> so is "jake" the poster child for a new america? if so im leaving with gunny!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Jake is part of the continuation of where we are today… leaving I challenge you to tell me how do we get out of the fishbowl or adapt and coexist? The mob says kill Jake- do you agree or disagree?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> kill jake ,no never! but i sure the hell dont think he represent s the heart of america.who the hell is he.ill bet he doesn t have a job,or pay taxes,or contribute to society in any meaningful way?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pottz he is only a figure to be shown as a villain in the media. In 1984 they had Emmanuel Goldstein--*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> An enemy must be created and IMO Jake will be the poster boy today…*
> 
> and I say let us stay focused on the COVID virus
Click to expand...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well guys i think were heading down that political rabbit hole someone mentioned before so i think it s time for me too say good night jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Subject canceled-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Anybody have in projects in the works to show and tell about?


----------



## CWWoodworking

This was a recent project for an old building renovation. The handrail is over 100 years old. I had to rework the joinery both upstairs and going down. Also had to add a 6' piece to the handrail. Used a table saw to cut a cove to get profile. First time doing that. Don't recommend it if at all possible.

The white balusters I had to make 10 new ones and blend them in with the old.

I also make the treads and risers out of quartersawn walnut. There is an old school veneer factory close by the slices the veneers off and your left with a 1" more or less of quartersawn wood. Made thick veneers with a bullnose front for the treads. Turned out awesome looking. Here is the walnut landing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anybody have in projects in the works to show and tell about?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 and if we post our project and it beats Pottz and Bandit. We have Pottz in the lead (with some challenges) I have faith in what I post will stand for itself…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Coming soon-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Filled it up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Room to grow.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab Shop is open…turning Rusty & Krusty ….








Into..









Like it just came out of the box…back in 1955, that is….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been working on a fishpond with a small cascade and split double waterfall, for what seems like forever. Is a birthday/christmas present for the Wife. All the stone I nabbed from the nearby riverbed, which is probably illegal. All woodworking on the back burner. Nearly done with it now, couple more days work, then I will post some photos. I have an American friend, has a summer house here close-by with a fishpond; he has no idea how the fish got in there. So I will get some "wild" fish from his pond, and maybe a frog or two.



> Anybody have in projects in the works to show and tell about?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Peteybadboy

I will be putting more that one coat of the Rubio Mono coat to see what that does.


----------



## corelz125

Cww I have seen and read about cutting coves with a table saw it did not look fun at all. It looked like it can go wrong in a hurry. How big is the pond Brian? Masonry projects by yourself take a long time. Seems like I been working on a masonry project the last 3 summer's.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Cutting cove on TS is a little scary. At no point did I feel comfortable. Lol. It constantly felt like it was going to kick back. But the profile was 100 yes old and I didn't know how else to do it. The cut is also really rough. Had to start with 80g when sanding. It's also hard to get the depth and width right with the angle of the fence. You really have to sneak up on it. I adjusted the fence properly 10-15 times.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cutting cove on a tablesaw has been on my to-attempt list for awhile, but reading after CW´s post, ehh, maybe not. Sure does look squirrely when watching others do it on youtubes.

Pond is not all that big, C125, we are talking small fish. About 4 meters long, 2,5 meters wide, and 65cm in the deepest section. Sorry, I cant think in inches/feet anymore. I will post photos soon.

The one valueable thing I have learned while building this pond is, I am not doing this again. Lol.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody have in projects in the works to show and tell about?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


always but no sneak peeks.ive got a simple one ill post this weekend,and a more complex one in the next few weeks,stay tuned.


----------



## pottz

> This was a recent project for an old building renovation. The handrail is over 100 years old. I had to rework the joinery both upstairs and going down. Also had to add a 6' piece to the handrail. Used a table saw to cut a cove to get profile. First time doing that. Don't recommend it if at all possible.
> 
> The white balusters I had to make 10 new ones and blend them in with the old.
> 
> I also make the treads and risers out of quartersawn walnut. There is an old school veneer factory close by the slices the veneers off and your left with a 1" more or less of quartersawn wood. Made thick veneers with a bullnose front for the treads. Turned out awesome looking. Here is the walnut landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


nice work.


----------



## pottz

> Rehab Shop is open…turning Rusty & Krusty ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it just came out of the box…back in 1955, that is….
> 
> - bandit571


saving an old tool is a beautiful thing.nice job on that one bandit.


----------



## pottz

> Cutting cove on TS is a little scary. At no point did I feel comfortable. Lol. It constantly felt like it was going to kick back. But the profile was 100 yes old and I didn't know how else to do it. The cut is also really rough. Had to start with 80g when sanding. It's also hard to get the depth and width right with the angle of the fence. You really have to sneak up on it. I adjusted the fence properly 10-15 times.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah ive watched videos of guys doing it but not something i ever hope i need to attempt.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have cut a cove on a table saw. 
This is the result.










I built a jig (since saw one that rockler sells) The jig made it very safe to do. This is the rockler jig. Mine is a lot like this one. Rockler has a better hold down. The safe way to use it is to inch the blade up in very small amounts and make a lot of passes.










Back on Rubio Mono coat. I have applied a second coat still a dull finish that is not going to pop the grain and provide chatoyance. I have heard that some put on as much as 3 coats. Maybe soft maple absorbs a lot?

BTW the cove had a hand rubbed shellac finish (French polish I think method)


----------



## pottz

> I have cut a cove on a table saw.
> This is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a jig (since saw one that rockler sells) The jig made it very safe to do.
> 
> Back on Rubio Mono coat. I have applied a second coat still a dull finish that is not going to pop the grain and provide chatoyance. I have heard that some put on as much as 3 coats. Maybe soft maple absorbs a lot?
> 
> BTW the cove had a hand rubbed shellac finish (French polish I think method)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


the rubio curiosity is starting too diminish petey,from what your saying im less impressed.it's supposed to be a one coat miracle finish.i may have too just stay with my maloof oil blend.much cheaper and makes the grain pop.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

I am agreeing on Rubio. Since I jumped in, I am going to test it more. I have to refinish some end tables I made and I think Rubio will be a better finish there.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey that's a fine looking cabinet. What you did might be easier than trying to match a cove in the middle of a handrail.

If you want to try another oil finish, try velvet oil. If I recall, it had a slightly higher sheen. Way cheaper too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW,

Yeah I did not have to match anything, I just made a crown with curly maple I had to match all the other material. I have not posted that "Linen Press" on LJ since I made it way before I knew you guys. BTW thanks. It is probably the best thing I have ever made.


----------



## bandit571

Kreg actually made something I can USE in my shop…









$10 for 4 dogs…Might just come in handy….


----------



## pottz

> Kreg actually made something I can USE in my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 for 4 dogs…Might just come in handy….
> 
> - bandit571


i knew someday youd find a way into modern times-lol. hey whats playin tonight,im in the mood to do some sixties hard rockin.

two for one drinks on the patio tonight,it was 89 in l.a. today! dw is payin so drink up boys-wooo-hoooo!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

29 posts to 3,000- I have enjoyed Petey's woodwork and choice of wood-- and since it has been a while I found this food recipe - 
The Best Butterscotch Pudding Is Homemade- IMO this dessert will match the wood in Petey's project-










https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/15/dining/butterscotch-pudding-recipe.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=473203250&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=0_bandit-all-surfaces&imp_id=346742767


----------



## pottz

> 29 posts to 3,000- I have enjoyed Petey s woodwork and choice of wood-- and since it has been a while I found this food recipe -
> The Best Butterscotch Pudding Is Homemade- IMO this dessert will match the wood in Petey s project-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/15/dining/butterscotch-pudding-recipe.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=473203250&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=0_bandit-all-surfaces&imp_id=346742767
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds good,dw get busy your in charge of dessert tonight.oh by the way we have a large party of 75 coming for a private event so think big buddy! and that in 1 hour!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little ZZTop…."Tube Steak Boogie" "Pearl Necklace" " Tush"

Deep Purple….Highway star…..Lazy…...Burn…

Dio….Heaven &Hell…..Silver Mountain….

Alice Cooper…..Brutal Planet….

Should be enough to get ya started before Chicago starts in at Tanglewood….( if you can find it, Rolling Stones/live "Brown Sugar" (1972?)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

29 posts to 3,000- I have enjoyed Petey's woodwork and choice of wood-- and since it has been a while I found this food recipe - 
*The Best Butterscotch Pudding Is Homemade*- IMO this dessert will match the wood and "preparation" in Petey's project- food like wood needs finishing…










[/QUOTE]
*
dw is payin so drink up boys-wooo-hoooo!*
*
- pottz*
[/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## pottz

> Maybe a little ZZTop…."Tube Steak Boogie" "Pearl Necklace" " Tush"
> 
> Deep Purple….Highway star…..Lazy…...Burn…
> 
> Dio….Heaven &Hell…..Silver Mountain….
> 
> Alice Cooper…..Brutal Planet….
> 
> Should be enough to get ya started before Chicago starts in at Tanglewood….( if you can find it, Rolling Stones/live "Brown Sugar" (1972?)
> 
> - bandit571


GET DOWN BANDIT,TIME TOO LIGHT THE PATIO FIRE AND GET THE WHISKEY FLOWIN BUD!!!!


----------



## pottz

> 29 posts to 3,000- I have enjoyed Petey s woodwork and choice of wood-- and since it has been a while I found this food recipe -
> *The Best Butterscotch Pudding Is Homemade*- IMO this dessert will match the wood and "preparation" in Petey s project- food like wood needs finishing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> dw is payin so drink up boys-wooo-hoooo!*
> *
> - pottz*
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your not talkin about music i hope,because thats bandits fortay.he's got the tunes covered pretty well! let's rattle the roof tonight jocks!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- relax, the fire is always lit remember you installed the eternal flame…










As for the sound - copy- make sure that the sound system is working-- I was hoping that you would have Brian as the spin master for some alternative sounds…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- relax, the fire is always lit remember you installed the eternal flame…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the sound - copy- make sure that the sound system is working-- I was hoping that you would have Brian as the spin master for some alternative sounds…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


alternative sounds? hmmmm let me run that by my entertainment meistro,*THE BANDIT!!!!*

if he gives the thumbs up im good,but im a little in doubt?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- this curly wood cove molding and finish- butterscotch pudding- I hope to hear something from the NW, stay safe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, busy night doing nothing but finishing work. Might have something to show for all this tedious work in few days.


----------



## pottz

so how's the weather where you guys are,i hate too brag but we hit '89" here today and im on the patio,mine not the virtual one dw,and im just wearing shorts and a tee shirt and it's still about 72,and the vino is flowing boys.come on by later and ill pull out the good stuff ! cheers jocks.


----------



## pottz

> Just got in, busy night doing nothi9ng but finishing work. Might have something to show for all this tedious work in few days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


me too.stop by for a libation! im in party mood tonight gunny!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got in, busy night doing nothi9ng but finishing work. Might have something to show for all this tedious work in few days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*New International Version
Surely you remember, brothers and sisters, our toil and hardship; we worked night and day in order not to be a burden to anyone while we preached the gospel of God to you.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so how s the weather where you guys are,i hate too brag but we hit 89" here today and im on the patio,mine not the virtual one dw,and im just wearing shorts and a tee shirt and it s still about 72,and the vino is flowing boys.come on by later and ill pull out the good stuff ! cheers jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- no sarcasm- this is the most that I have seen you- chilled- enjoy your night "for you have earned it, my friend"


----------



## pottz

hey were within a shot glass throw from another mile stone so tomorrow night food and all the drinks are on me,house wines and well drinks of course? cheers boys for keeping this combination of corona crazy and show shall go on making it too a total of over 9000 posts in about 10 months,pretty damn good considering were only about 8 members on a regular basis.and i wanna thank my my good friend corelz for sharing this journey with me and letting me share this thread.you guys are the best and i am humbled too be here with you all,cheers my friends.now bandit crank up the tunes and lets party boys.bar is open.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and Desert_Woodworker?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> and DesertWoodworker?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Ah sit at the table with me. I am not much of a spotlight kinda guy.


----------



## pottz

> and DesertWoodworker?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


and what ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and DesertWoodworker?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Ah sit at the table with me. I am not much of a spotlight kinda guy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I will respond in Ukraine for it drives Pottz crazy.

Дякую вам за вашу доброту. Було б приємно - мені подобається твій дух. Будьте здорові, бо це допомагає радіти життю - ви це знаєте …


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Дякую вам за вашу доброту. Було б приємно - мені подобається твій дух. Будьте здорові, бо це допомагає радіти життю - ви це знаєте …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Доброго вечора. Ми насолоджуємось нашими напоями


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

наші офіціантки


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and DesertWoodworker?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> and what ?
> 
> - pottz


*
The bar personal, from Corona Crazy plan on coming and they have something to say to you…

This one is on you and Corelz…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Дякую вам за вашу доброту. Було б приємно - мені подобається твій дух. Будьте здорові, бо це допомагає радіти життю - ви це знаєте …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Доброго вечора. Ми насолоджуємось нашими напоями
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 yes you do…


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking cove Petey. Brian birds or other critters don't pick off any of the fish in your friends pond? DW looks like Gunny brought a friend for you. Weather sucks here today it's been in the mid 40s cloudy all day now it's pouring.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice looking cove Petey. Brian birds or other critters don t pick off any of the fish in your friends pond? *DW looks like Gunny brought a friend for you.* Weather sucks here today it s been in the mid 40s cloudy all day now it s pouring.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 but we don't want Pottz to get envious…

Your weather report sounds great to me for that sun shines in AZ I really miss days as you described…


----------



## pottz

> and DesertWoodworker?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Ah sit at the table with me. I am not much of a spotlight kinda guy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I will respond in Ukraine for it drives Pottz crazy.
> 
> Дякую вам за вашу доброту. Було б приємно - мені подобається твій дух. Будьте здорові, бо це допомагає радіти життю - ви це знаєте …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ok great i can spend some time and translate what you two are saying or you two can be real men and tell me what your saying? im not some child that plays games,are you ? you guys speak vietnamese,well i do so you wanna talk? maybe you should ditty mao ? or ill cat dau cau ban!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- ditty mao ? or ill cat dau cau ban-- ditty look? or ill cut off my friend's head

Sorry my friend that you feel that way… but I am having drinks with the wait staff- lets talk morals on Saturday


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- ditty mao ? or ill cat dau cau ban-- ditty look? or ill cut off my friend s head
> 
> Sorry my friend that you feel that way… but I am having drinks with the wait staff- lets talk morals on Saturday
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks like you used google translation huh? hey lets just keep the conversations english,saves us both time translating! i can also use german if you want? but why waste your time.sprechen sie deutsch!

im 3/4 german…...east german, comrad!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> im 3/4 german…...east german, comrad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have cut a cove on a table saw.
> This is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a jig (since saw one that rockler sells) The jig made it very safe to do. This is the rockler jig. Mine is a lot like this one. Rockler has a better hold down. The safe way to use it is to inch the blade up in very small amounts and make a lot of passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on Rubio Mono coat. I have applied a second coat still a dull finish that is not going to pop the grain and provide chatoyance. I have heard that some put on as much as 3 coats. Maybe soft maple absorbs a lot?
> 
> BTW the cove had a hand rubbed shellac finish (French polish I think method)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Turned out very nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- this curly wood cove molding and finish- butterscotch pudding- I hope to hear something from the NW, stay safe.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not much to say about NW today. Distracted by daughter's birthday. Welcome relief.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max- this curly wood cove molding and finish- butterscotch pudding- I hope to hear something from the NW, stay safe.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not much to say about NW today. Distracted by daughter s birthday. Welcome relief.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


tell her we wish her a happy one,and too her dad on this special day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- this curly wood cove molding and finish- butterscotch pudding- I hope to hear something from the NW, stay safe.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not much to say about NW today. Distracted by daughter s birthday. Welcome relief.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> tell her we wish her a happy one,and too her dad on this special day!
> 
> - pottz


Thanks pottz ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Alternative music….that would be Molly Hatchet….Lynard Skynard….Bachman Turner Overdrive….Blackfoot…

Weeeeeeell maybe…one from Tobey Keith…."I love this bar.."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, the weather hear is spectacular. Might be cool enough for a fire pit (wood burning)

Corlez and Topamax thanks on the cove.

Pottz give it a try if you have reason to make a cove. Yes you have to sand but where you gunna find a custom curly maple cove ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Alternative music, Me as DJ, right:

Supremes - You Keep Me Hanging On, or Baby Love

MC5 - Shakin All Over

T Rex - Telegram Sam

Buddy Holly - Rave On

Cheap Trick - Surrender

Blondie - Call Me

Motorhead - Ace of Spades

Dead Boys - Sonic Reducer

The Runaways - Cherry Bomb

Elvis Costello - Pump it Up

The Cars - Candy-O

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer

The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz

Bay City Rollers - Saturday Night

I have been a DJ in a past life, and would have played all these songs in a set, and most def would have thrown a Kiss song in there somewhere.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

C125, more than likely. We have egrets here, they like to perch on the backs of the sheep. We also have Blue herrons. We have a small swimming pool, part of our front terrace, wife comes out the front door one day and sees a Herron sitting there on the stone wall that hedges in the pool. Those things are huge, and it scared the bejeesus out of her. I saw it a couple days later flying in to the inspect the pool again.


----------



## corelz125

I have a friend with a koi pond he had to put a net over it. It was like a buffet for the birds and raccoons.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Over the years I can recall stuff like this happening- It always leaves me feeling for the owners and their pets…

*
Pet Food Recall Is Expanded After 70 Dogs Die*










https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/13/us/fda-pet-food-recall.html?action=click&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&block=more_in_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=327771429&impression_id=d893ad91-5810-11eb-aa51-3d774aecada2&index=1&pgtype=Article&region=footer&req_id=673622924&surface=more-in-us-news&variant=5_bandit-all-surfaces


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sneak peek


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Aside from the birds of prey, we dont have much to worry about as far as predators go. We have these two as the top ones:

Pine marten, which is primarily a bird specialist, but I think they mostly get by on rats. We have a mating couple in our valley. Have seen them a few times, very early in the morning.









And the Genet, also a bird specialist, especially eggs. Havent seen one of these yet. Just a guess, probably these guys are aiming for quail and pheasant eggs.









We do have some raccoons here, which they have been trying eradicate for yearsas they are invasive. Escaped from a nature park. These are mostly higher up in the wilder mountain areas. Lots of complaints about them doing what they do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- +1 I would probably be out there feeding them, very adorable… as with most wildlife when they cause damage- eradication starts…


----------



## bandit571

have a fella, that besides guarding the bowl of food….this be his favourite pastime… 









Seems to have the right idea….

May go and dial up "Cosmo Factory", and give it a listen to…..plus any other CCR albums…..

"Ramble, Tamble" anyone…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 for the cat…


----------



## corelz125

I don't Mind the raccoons or the coyote or fox I don't like the rodents. Rats and mice aren't animals they're pests that carry disease. NJ has been having a black bear hunt the past few years. They said there's too many bear's. But it's not too many bear's it's too many people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t Mind the raccoons or the coyote or fox I don t like the rodents. Rats and mice aren t animals they re pests that carry disease. NJ has been having a black bear hunt the past few years. They said there s too many bear s. But it s *not too many bear s it s too many people.*
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## pottz

> Alternative music, Me as DJ, right:
> 
> Supremes - You Keep Me Hanging On, or Baby Love
> 
> MC5 - Shakin All Over
> 
> T Rex - Telegram Sam
> 
> Buddy Holly - Rave On
> 
> Cheap Trick - Surrender
> 
> Blondie - Call Me
> 
> Motorhead - Ace of Spades
> 
> Dead Boys - Sonic Reducer
> 
> The Runaways - Cherry Bomb
> 
> Elvis Costello - Pump it Up
> 
> The Cars - Candy-O
> 
> Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
> 
> The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz
> 
> Bay City Rollers - Saturday Night
> 
> I have been a DJ in a past life, and would have played all these songs in a set, and most def would have thrown a Kiss song in there somewhere.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i can roll with those,except the bay city rollers-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> They said there s too many bear s. But it s not too many bear s it s too many people.
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly. I am watching them build 5-7 story apartment building all around us at work. Unbelievable that those apartments go for $3500 a month. That would pay my mortgage for 6 months.


----------



## pottz

> Aside from the birds of prey, we dont have much to worry about as far as predators go. We have these two as the top ones:
> 
> Pine marten, which is primarily a bird specialist, but I think they mostly get by on rats. We have a mating couple in our valley. Have seen them a few times, very early in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Genet, also a bird specialist, especially eggs. Havent seen one of these yet. Just a guess, probably these guys are aiming for quail and pheasant eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have some raccoons here, which they have been trying eradicate for yearsas they are invasive. Escaped from a nature park. These are mostly higher up in the wilder mountain areas. Lots of complaints about them doing what they do.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


people are always surprised when they here of all the animals that live here in los angeles,we have squirrels,possums,skunks,raccoons,roof rats where i am and the worst coyotes that are getting out of control.our neighbors cant came home with his head torn all apart,large chucks of skin gone,he's getting anti biotics so hopefully he will live.im amazed he got away and survived,few do.


----------



## pottz

> I don t Mind the raccoons or the coyote or fox I don t like the rodents. Rats and mice aren t animals they re pests that carry disease. NJ has been having a black bear hunt the past few years. They said there s too many bear s. But it s not too many bear s it s too many people.
> 
> - corelz125


we have black bear here also but those are in the foothills and mountains not close too me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> we have black bear here also but those are in the foothills and mountains not close too me.
> 
> - pottz


Have some fun, post a few flyers on telephone poles with picture of Bigfoot,

*LOST, Have You Seen Me? If so call*, insert disliked politician name and office number.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is from an article: lists of the 10 most dangerous animals

1. HUMANS
Surprised? We're animals, too, after all. And seeing as we've been killing each other for 10,000 years, with the total deaths resulting from war alone estimated at between 150 million and one billion, it's a no-brainer that we top the list. Though we are said to be living in the most peaceful period now than at any other time in our history, we still assault each other with incredibly high rates of senseless brutality, from gun violence in cities such as Munich and Florida's Fort Lauderdale to terrorist attacks around the globe. We're dangerous to other animals, too - think global warming and the destruction of forests and coral reefs. Given the threat we pose to countless other creatures - and the fact that we often act irrationally and have the capacity to annihilate our entire planet with a host of horrifying weapons - we are easily number one on the list of the most dangerous animals in the world.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> we have black bear here also but those are in the foothills and mountains not close too me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have some fun, post a few flyers on telephone poles with picture of Bigfoot,
> 
> *LOST, Have You Seen Me? If so call*, *insert disliked politician name and office number.
> *
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny don't give Pottz any ideas… After our Ukraine aside last night he would most likely post D_W info….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny don t give Pottz any ideas… After our Ukraine aside last night he would most likely post DW info….
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


LOL

Years ago we had a guy here called DKV and he posted something then blocked Cricket. I followed that post as it went down. Was hilarious. Couple years ago my daughter got mad at my ex and posted something on Instagram and then blocked my ex. (daughter lives with ex) My ex contacts me about it, mad as hell. Man it was so hard not to laugh while she was unwinding that yarn.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This was his last post before Cricket got involved.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/130650


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

150 million, pfftt, Chairman Mao did that all by his lonesome.

Humans can be great, and they can be the worst. If we could only learn to be great at abandoning the worst.

It absolutely drives me bonkers when I see people have dumped the garbage out of their cars on my somewhat secluded and wild backroad, when they totally dont have to. They come here alot to walk in the nature, and then defile it. Arghh. I saw yesterday, when walking my dog, somebody had dumped a giant flatscreen TV in the ditch, like, under some bushes, so no one would notice. But I did, and I would have screamed at them in really bad Spanglish if I had caught them doing it.



> This is from an article: lists of the 10 most dangerous animals
> 
> 1. HUMANS
> Surprised? We're animals, too, after all. And seeing as we've been killing each other for 10,000 years, with the total deaths resulting from war alone estimated at between 150 million and one billion, it's a no-brainer that we top the list. Though we are said to be living in the most peaceful period now than at any other time in our history, we still assault each other with incredibly high rates of senseless brutality, from gun violence in cities such as Munich and Florida's Fort Lauderdale to terrorist attacks around the globe. We re dangerous to other animals, too - think global warming and the destruction of forests and coral reefs. Given the threat we pose to countless other creatures - and the fact that we often act irrationally and have the capacity to annihilate our entire planet with a host of horrifying weapons - we are easily number one on the list of the most dangerous animals in the world.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well shop is all warmed up and I have plenty to do. Be back later this evening.


----------



## corelz125

successful rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife. She was a very good-looking woman and determined to keep the ranch, but knew very little about ranching, so she decided to place an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand.

Two cowboys applied for the job. One was gay and the other a drunk. She thought long and hard about it, and when no one else applied she decided to hire the gay guy figuring it would be safer to have him around the house than the drunk. He proved to be a hard worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot about ranching. For weeks, the two of them worked, and the ranch was doing very well. Then one day, the rancher's widow said to the hired hand, "You have done a really good job, and the ranch looks great. You should go into town and kick up your heels."

The hired hand readily agreed and went into town one Saturday night. One o'clock came, however, and he didn't return. Two o'clock and no hired hand. Finally he returned a round two-thirty, and upon entering the room, he found the rancher's widow sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for him.
She quietly called him over to her. "Unbutton my blouse and take it off," she said. Trembling, he did as she directed. "Now take off my boots." He did as she asked, ever so slowly. "Now take off my socks." He removed each gently and placed them neatly by her boots. "Now take off my skirt." He slowly unbuttoned it, constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. "Now take off my bra.." Again, with trembling hands, he did as he was told and dropped it to the floor. Then she looked at him and said, "If you ever wear my clothes into town again, you're fired."


----------



## corelz125

Most people claim to be all about outdoors and nature and saving the planet but as soon as it's an inconvenience to their life it all goes out the window. DW I heard it's AZ turn to be the covid hotspot now.


----------



## pottz

> successful rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife. She was a very good-looking woman and determined to keep the ranch, but knew very little about ranching, so she decided to place an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand.
> 
> Two cowboys applied for the job. One was gay and the other a drunk. She thought long and hard about it, and when no one else applied she decided to hire the gay guy figuring it would be safer to have him around the house than the drunk. He proved to be a hard worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot about ranching. For weeks, the two of them worked, and the ranch was doing very well. Then one day, the rancher's widow said to the hired hand, "You have done a really good job, and the ranch looks great. You should go into town and kick up your heels."
> 
> The hired hand readily agreed and went into town one Saturday night. One o'clock came, however, and he didn't return. Two o'clock and no hired hand. Finally he returned a round two-thirty, and upon entering the room, he found the rancher's widow sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for him.
> She quietly called him over to her. "Unbutton my blouse and take it off," she said. Trembling, he did as she directed. "Now take off my boots." He did as she asked, ever so slowly. "Now take off my socks." He removed each gently and placed them neatly by her boots. "Now take off my skirt." He slowly unbuttoned it, constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. "Now take off my bra.." Again, with trembling hands, he did as he was told and dropped it to the floor. Then she looked at him and said, "If you ever wear my clothes into town again, you're fired."
> 
> - corelz125


oh my god"rolling on the floor laughing my ass off" you are the joke meister.but that one is a little risky bud,but worth the risk!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After alot of work we have some success.

The Snap On emblem adds another $400 to the value. LOL


----------



## pottz

> After alot of work we have some success.
> 
> The Snap On emblem adds another $400 to the value. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hell ill give ya 500-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Molly Hatchet: Fall of the Peacemakers

CCR: Ramble, Tamble….

ZZ Top; Tres Hombres….

AC-DC: "Whole lot of Rosie" Live at the River Platte…."Shot down in flames".....The Jack…..

That should get things going…

As for wood working…









KK 4c is getting a test drive, since the rehab is done….once I start the shavings…









It do get hard to stop….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> oh my god"rolling on the floor laughing my ass off" you are the joke meister.but that one is a little risky bud,but worth the risk!
> 
> - pottz


*
First, Thx C125 for the CIVD concerns.* Pottz when you issue warnings to me it starts with "hey bud" but can you please explain as the general manager why are you encouraging this type of "joke meistering"... This is one way above G or PG. WBN posted-



> Years ago we had a guy here called DKV and he posted something then blocked Cricket.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Like Toby Keith's "I love this bar"- I love the Show but we have a higher authority here guys… C125 this Husky video is very similar to us. Brother, we are no different- has anyone here had to wear an ankle bracelet?






Captain, we are G rated and if you proceed then IMO you are endangering the Show.


----------



## pottz

> Molly Hatchet: Fall of the Peacemakers
> 
> CCR: Ramble, Tamble….
> 
> ZZ Top; Tres Hombres….
> 
> AC-DC: "Whole lot of Rosie" Live at the River Platte…."Shot down in flames".....The Jack…..
> 
> That should get things going…
> 
> As for wood working…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK 4c is getting a test drive, since the rehab is done….once I start the shavings…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It do get hard to stop….
> 
> - bandit571


damn bandit you do know what real quality music is.brian and bay city rollers! they were big when i was in middle school,only the girls liked their music-lol. i say your the official corelz bar and grill musicologist! you dont get any pay though it's an honor too do it-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> oh my god"rolling on the floor laughing my ass off" you are the joke meister.but that one is a little risky bud,but worth the risk!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> First, Thx C125 for the CIVD concerns.* Pottz when you issue warnings to me it starts with "hey bud" but can you please explain as the general manager why are you encouraging this type of "joke meistering"... This is one way above G or PG. WBN posted-
> 
> Years ago we had a guy here called DKV and he posted something then blocked Cricket.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Like Toby Keith s "I love this bar"- I love the Show but we have a higher authority here guys… C125 this Husky video is very similar to us. Brother, we are no different- has anyone here had to wear an ankle bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain, we are G rated and if you proceed then IMO you are endangering the Show.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 i assume im the "captain" but what am i endangering? please confirm?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> oh my god"rolling on the floor laughing my ass off" you are the joke meister.but that one is a little risky bud,but worth the risk!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> First, Thx C125 for the CIVD concerns.* Pottz when you issue warnings to me it starts with "hey bud" but can you please explain as the general manager why are you encouraging this type of "joke meistering"... This is one way above G or PG. WBN posted-
> 
> Years ago we had a guy here called DKV and he posted something then blocked Cricket.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Like Toby Keith s "I love this bar"- I love the Show but we have a higher authority here guys… C125 this Husky video is very similar to us. Brother, we are no different- has anyone here had to wear an ankle bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain, we are G rated and if you proceed then IMO you are endangering the Show.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i assume im the "captain" but what am i endangering? please confirm?
> 
> - pottz


The last joke- she gave us a final warning, am I correct? Then why give a +1 to a joke that might cancel the show? We shall see, my disappointment is for a warrior to go out with a PG13 joke…

Or repent and we can change our ways… I have stuff to post I hope that we are not closed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> After alot of work we have some success.
> 
> The Snap On emblem adds another $400 to the value. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 just an aside emblems cost $$$. I have done some work with the Ford emblem but nothing can replace "the badge" real Ford emblems…










I found this scrapping…


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> oh my god"rolling on the floor laughing my ass off" you are the joke meister.but that one is a little risky bud,but worth the risk!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> First, Thx C125 for the CIVD concerns.* Pottz when you issue warnings to me it starts with "hey bud" but can you please explain as the general manager why are you encouraging this type of "joke meistering"... This is one way above G or PG. WBN posted-
> 
> Years ago we had a guy here called DKV and he posted something then blocked Cricket.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Like Toby Keith s "I love this bar"- I love the Show but we have a higher authority here guys… C125 this Husky video is very similar to us. Brother, we are no different- has anyone here had to wear an ankle bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain, we are G rated and if you proceed then IMO you are endangering the Show.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i assume im the "captain" but what am i endangering? please confirm?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The last joke- she gave us a final warning, am I correct? Then why give a +1 to a joke that might cancel the show? We shall see, my disappointment is for a warrior to go out with a PG13 joke…
> 
> Or repent and we can change our ways… I have stuff to post I hope that we are not closed…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sometimes you gotta stand behind what you believe in,corelz started this thread when cc was shut down and has let me share the honor with him so ill go down with him! if you feel you need too jump ship ill understand,but im with wherever he wants too go.hell this aint my first rodeo bud.gettin thrown from the bull can be exciting,if you can take the fall? peace jocks.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit KK made some nice planes


----------



## pottz

jocks im on the patio with a roaring fire enjoying some of bandits excellent music selections drinking 4 roses whiskey on the rocks,may i invite you all too join me,the whiskey is on the house,cheers boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> self delete
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why,say what you wanted too !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It is better for me to goodnight - peace jocks…


----------



## pottz

> It is better for me to goodnight - peace jocks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so be it dw,peace out!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?


----------



## pottz

> Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope the hell your not talking about hot pockets?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A shout out to WBN and Bandit for sharing some woodworking stuff…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Coffee is good, I am not fussy unless we are taking Decaf. I need the lead 1st thing in the am.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hope the hell your not talking about hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> jocks im on the patio with a roaring fire enjoying some of bandits excellent music selections drinking 4 roses whiskey on the rocks,may i invite you all too join me,the whiskey is on the house,cheers boys.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds nice, any chance I can smoke a cigar?


----------



## pottz

> jocks im on the patio with a roaring fire enjoying some of bandits excellent music selections drinking 4 roses whiskey on the rocks,may i invite you all too join me,the whiskey is on the house,cheers boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds nice, any chance I can smoke a cigar?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny you can smoke whatever you want buddy..ill pour a whiskey for ya,gates unlocked just come in,but i am locked and loaded so a call out is advised….hey it's L.A.!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hope the hell your not talking about hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz


Jack in the Box breakfast platter- I will need your credit card info, but I will pay you back… Now Gunny is ordering are you going to step up?










Pottz if Gunny comes over for a cigar and if he brings those female ladies then you are in for a long night… i am still recovering…


----------



## pottz

> Are you cooking breakfast or will you come over for some of my breakfast goodies?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i hope the hell your not talking about hot pockets?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Jack in the Box breakfast platter- I will need your credit card info, but I will pay you back… Now Gunny is ordering are you going to step up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz if Gunny comes over for a cigar and if he brings those female ladies then you are in for a long night… i am still recovering…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


im getting old but sure as hell aint dead,and he better bring those hotties,or he better have some damn good well aged bourban,im talkin 20+ ok. we gonna party or what gunny? i got kenny chesney kicken it right now!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> im getting old but sure as hell aint dead,and he better bring those hotties,or he better have some damn good well aged bourban,im talkin 20+ ok. we gonna party or what gunny? i got kenny chesney kicken it right now!!!
> 
> - pottz


Girls get off in about 30 minutes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz if Gunny comes over for a cigar and if he brings those female ladies then you are in for a long night… i am still recovering…

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]

Was worth it though, told ya you would have a great time!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz if Gunny comes over for a cigar and if he brings those female ladies then you are in for a long night… i am still recovering…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Was worth it though, told ya you would have a great time!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i can wait gunny,just come over when…..ever,ok.the fire is hot and so am i…......like i said,the gate is unlocked ….the gun isnt so call out,you know the drill.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> damn bandit you do know what real quality music is.brian and bay city rollers! they were big when i was in middle school,only the girls liked their music-lol. i say your the official corelz bar and grill musicologist! you dont get any pay though it s an honor too do it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Girls just wanna have fun. They dont really get their groove on sitting around listening to Stoner Music. So if you want to get them to come to the club, you gotta play music they can dance to. And if you want to go home with the hotties, you have to dance with them! And when you sit them down and buy them a drink, you let them talk about themselves; they dont wanna be hearing about your handtools.

It is Science 101.


----------



## bandit571

"Remember…..what the dormouse said….....Feed your head….feed your head…"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood, I have neve heard of or seen a Pine Marten- very cool

Pottz +1 on Bay City rollers - but the rest is cool, also I am punting on Mono coat, ordered Gen finish satin. Will try Mono coat on end tables that need refinish *************** go screwed up some how.

I had a "Vernal pool" in Katonah. I put some Koi in it (had a blue one) Racoons and Blue Heron got them all.

Wildwood - I whish I knew all of that when I was 20.

Boys v. Girls today at 11:15


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting up and about. Posted my DP cabinet build in projects. Few errands to run today, need some supplies while my wife gets her hair done.


----------



## DS




----------



## DS

So the pinion gear assemblies arrived yesterday and I am realizing that the extent of the rework is going to be far greater than I anticipated. 
I need to relocate the THK rails and the rack gear in order to mount the pinion assembly correctly. This will be a LOT of work, Almost as much work as digging the CNC machine out from under all the junk that has accumulated on and around it over the last several years that it has sat dormant.

When I first brought the machine to life, I was disappointed with the performance of my home made pinion assembly. There was far too much backlash and the rapid feed would sometimes skip a tooth if the torque was too high. Even though I reworked the tensioner several times, I never got it fully worked out. The Y axis was just as bad with the backlash and this will need to be addressed a little more down the road.










The reduction gear should solve the tooth skipping issue, just It will be a lot of work to get the stuff repositioned correctly.

Now, to clean out the garage again…. sigh.


----------



## DS

Also, just a note: work is booked out to the end of April already and I've been working six 10's to keep up.

Checking in here is fun, but it is pretty far down on the list, you know. (No offense intended to anyone)
Most days, getting fed and enough sleep seems challenge enough.

I do enjoy woodworking and CNC woodworking is particularly rewarding as there is quite a bit of unique things we get to produce.

I also try to not take too many things seriously. 
Life is too short to spend it choosing to be offended all the time.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - DS


Actually added nutritional value.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN (Gunny) and guys it is time to step up and give a shoutout to one of our brother's projects…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418227#comment-4988042

+1 nice completion


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Petey - where abouts are you playing golf? You know my Dad lives there in Ft. Myers, about a mile or two south of the Home Depot in one of those retirement villages, same side of the main route there. He used to play golf alot but cant really walk so much anymore. You might be playing the same course he used to play???

I dont golf myself, well, unless you include trying to hit passing cars from my backyard when I was a kid with mini projectiles using my Dad´s clubs. So when wintertime rolled in, it would be with snowballs as a substitute. Ahh, those were the days, so much fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz if Gunny comes over for a cigar and if he brings those female ladies then you are in for a long night… i am still recovering…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Was worth it though, told ya you would have a great time!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i can wait gunny,just come over when…..ever,ok.the fire is hot and so am i…......like i said,the gate is unlocked ….the gun isnt so call out,you know the drill.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz are you alive and recovering? Get up and comment on Gunny's project…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418227#comment-4988042

Yes my friend it was worth it. But I get a kick from Pottz commenting on me and my age… The big difference is not age but I don't have a loving and caring wife waiting for me… and concerns for the dalliances that I go on…

Well Pottz, let us know?

*A Therapist Reveals the Surprising Truth about Older Men Marrying Younger Women_*












> Girls just wanna have fun. They dont really get their groove on sitting around listening to Stoner Music. So if you want to get them to come to the club, you gotta play music they can dance to. And if you want to go home with the hotties, you have to dance with them! And when you sit them down and buy them a drink, you let them talk about themselves; they dont wanna be hearing about your handtools.
> 
> It is Science 101.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian, Brian, Brian… you give only one example… There are the work and social setting where an older man who possesses the knowledge and experience and can show his grace and experience in the workplace…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Remember…..what the dormouse said….....Feed your head….feed your head…"
> 
> - bandit571


Here is some good music while reading about the dormouse-





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dormouse


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DS


Pottz thew out all of the Hot Pockets… maybe he is wiser than I thought


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Also, just a note: work is booked out to the end of April already and I've been working six 10's to keep up.
> 
> *Checking in here is fun, but it is pretty far down on the list, you know. (No offense intended to anyone)*
> Most days, getting fed and enough sleep seems challenge enough.
> 
> I do enjoy woodworking and CNC woodworking is particularly rewarding as there is quite a bit of unique things we get to produce.
> 
> I also try to not take too many things seriously.
> Life is too short to spend it choosing to be offended all the time.
> 
> - DS


DS- You are the CNC meister here but in all honesty, the CNC stuff is not a priority at the "Show"... yet your stuff is always appreciated by me. Stay healthy, eat properly and I hope to hear from you later.

For me, my next challenge is to change the 2 water lines on the spindle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Reminder to post a comment for Gunny- he is at #8


----------



## pottz

> Also, just a note: work is booked out to the end of April already and I've been working six 10's to keep up.
> 
> Checking in here is fun, but it is pretty far down on the list, you know. (No offense intended to anyone)
> Most days, getting fed and enough sleep seems challenge enough.
> 
> I do enjoy woodworking and CNC woodworking is particularly rewarding as there is quite a bit of unique things we get to produce.
> 
> I also try to not take too many things seriously.
> Life is too short to spend it choosing to be offended all the time.
> 
> - DS


good too hear your staying busy with so many out of work these days,but sometimes it gets too busy and life gets lost,at least your doing what you enjoy.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Got baby back ribs on the barbie. Seasoned with garlic, turmeric, and cumin. Basted in apple cider vinegar, honey, and red pepper flakes.

Cant decide if I want to go all out and make a homemade sauce or just use the premade crap.

If I still enjoyed the in the finer things in life, I'd pair it with a nice Cabernet.


----------



## pottz

> Got baby back ribs on the barbie. Seasoned with garlic, turmeric, and cumin. Basted in apple cider vinegar, honey, and red pepper flakes.
> 
> Cant decide if I want to go all out and make a homemade sauce or just use the premade crap.
> 
> If I still enjoyed the in the finer things in life, I'd pair it with a nice Cabernet.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


sounds real tasty cw,i like a nice spicey zin or syrah with ribs.what wood do you prefer to smoke with,or are you just grilling them.


----------



## pottz

> Reminder to post a comment for Gunny- he is at #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i thought i had i was the second one on,must not have hit reply i guess.posted a new project myself this morning.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Got baby back ribs on the barbie. Seasoned with garlic, turmeric, and cumin. Basted in apple cider vinegar, honey, and red pepper flakes.
> 
> Cant decide if I want to go all out and make a homemade sauce or just use the premade crap.
> 
> If I still enjoyed the in the finer things in life, I'd pair it with a nice Cabernet.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> sounds real tasty cw,i like a nice spicey zin or syrah with ribs.what wood do you prefer to smoke with,or are you just grilling them.
> 
> - pottz


Just grilling these. Usually I do smoke, but lazy today. Spraying a little bit of lacquer so multi tasking. I usually like alder or oak.

Syrah was my go to wine. Enjoyed it with cheeses.


----------



## pottz

> Got baby back ribs on the barbie. Seasoned with garlic, turmeric, and cumin. Basted in apple cider vinegar, honey, and red pepper flakes.
> 
> Cant decide if I want to go all out and make a homemade sauce or just use the premade crap.
> 
> If I still enjoyed the in the finer things in life, I'd pair it with a nice Cabernet.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> sounds real tasty cw,i like a nice spicey zin or syrah with ribs.what wood do you prefer to smoke with,or are you just grilling them.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just grilling these. Usually I do smoke, but lazy today. Spraying a little bit of lacquer so multi tasking. I usually like alder or oak.
> 
> Syrah was my go to wine. Enjoyed it with cheeses.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i use alder when im smokin salmon with pork i usually do a little hickory and mostly apple wood,hickory is too strong for the wife.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN Congratulations on making #1


----------



## corelz125

I feel your pain Ds I been working 6 days since last May. The money is good but just get tired of being at work and no time to get anything else done. DW was trying to wipe us all out giving us glass laden hot pockets. I drink apple cider vinegar but havent tried to cook with it. I guess with the honey it takes some of that bitterness out of it.


----------



## pottz

> I feel your pain Ds I been working 6 days since last May. The money is good but just get tired of being at work and no time to get anything else done. DW was trying to wipe us all out giving us glass laden hot pockets. I drink apple cider vinegar but havent tried to cook with it. I guess with the honey it takes some of that bitterness out of it.
> 
> - corelz125


i think he knew about the glass a long time ago,glad i dumped em.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i thought i had i was the second one on,must not have hit reply i guess.posted a new project myself this morning.
> 
> - pottz


You posted after I left for errands. Waiting for wife to get done shopping I dropped in. Nice work!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

The apple cider is watered down by 60%, more/less.


----------



## corelz125

You have a father he becomes a father-in-law.

You have a son he becomes a son-in-law.

You have a daughter she becomes a daughter-in-law.

You have a mother she becomes a mother-in-law.

You have a wife what does she become….?

"SHE IS THE LAW"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke… I knew you can do…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We need a Top 3 winners club room similar to the Masters…*










Think about the money you could collect for a membership, but I suggest an annual audit this time…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- a reason why a younger woman hooks up with an older man- financial security.


----------



## CWWoodworking

WBN, I like the blue. I always wanted a project were I could do something like that. Never did though.

At my new job I might get to build one of these though-


----------



## pottz

> *We need a Top 3 winners club room similar to the Masters…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the money you could collect for a membership, but I suggest an annual audit this time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


who says we dont already ?


----------



## corelz125

Hopefully when I reach my retirement age all the funds are still there. So far it's been steady no issues. Another 14 years left to go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *We need a Top 3 winners club room similar to the Masters…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the money you could collect for a membership, but I suggest an annual audit this time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *who says we dont already ?*
> 
> - pottz


That is news to me, I don't have a membership? I've made the top 3 and editors' choice…

Besides, I still have the vending machine to put in the snack section…


----------



## pottz

> Hopefully when I reach my retirement age all the funds are still there. So far it s been steady no issues. Another 14 years left to go.
> 
> - corelz125


im down to about 5,if the stock market continues like it has the last few months ill be in great shape but the market givith and the market taketh away!


----------



## corelz125

We have an annuity no 401ks. Also have a pension on top of that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN, I like the blue. I always wanted a project were I could do something like that. Never did though.
> 
> At my new job I might get to build one of these though-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thanks, I did it to try it out. Transtint came highly suggested so I ordered a bottle and did some testing on scraps. Could have gone deeper blue but for this I wanted to still show the grain some.

Now that is a cool looking table!!! Bet that deep blue color would look good on a Lazy Susan.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So I built this shelf unit to go into the window opening of the finishing room. Makes good use of the space without sticking out into the room itself much. Can store 20 cans 1qt size. To combat the temp difference between the storm window and outside I added a 2 inch thick piece of foam insulation board. Fits nice and tight into the back of the unit. Put it in the room for 3 hours and the temp inside was 65F at the unit, 41F outside.

Thoughts??


----------



## pottz

> *We need a Top 3 winners club room similar to the Masters…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the money you could collect for a membership, but I suggest an annual audit this time…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *who says we dont already ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is news to me, I don t have a membership? I ve made the top 3 and editors choice…
> 
> Besides, I still have the vending machine to put in the snack section…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


looks like most of your work has been removed,and nothing current since we opened the bar,ill need to see something current dw,we have very high standards too maintain,cant just let anyone in!and we dont need a vending machine the club has a dedicated chef and bar tender just for members.


----------



## corelz125

Just the one shelf Gunny or did 2 windows?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just the one shelf Gunny or did 2 windows?
> 
> - corelz125


One of 2 maybe 3. This one holds 1 qt cans, the other window will hold spray cans. That one needs to be another 2 inches deeper. Same design though. Doesn't have to look like furniture with edges showing and such but I do intend to cover it with poly.

For the 8 ft long windows on the opposite corner I got two moving blankets from HF. Plan to put up 3/4 pipe and make them into curtains. Just to knock down some of the draft.


----------



## pottz

damn gunny with all the work your putting into this shop are you really gonna pack up and leave the us.my wife and i have been talking about when i retire what are we gonna do? she says with all the work weve put into our home why leave! i think she's gonna win that one.ive lived in socal for 60 years,do i really wanna leave? stay tuned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*... here you go, Pottz-* but there will be a request by me I pick my table and it is so that my back is against the wall- no Wild Bill Hickock for me…

*Beamis Toilet seat Home Depot review*- includes a comment from Stumpy Nubs…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/10049










*How about this- which did well-one must remember back in 2014 many LJocks were at odds on the CNC, While designing back then with a LJock named JBay- I posted and he added suggestions. I post this project in remembrance of a former LJock. *









*
and the "perfect 45 sled*










*Pottz you were not active with our group back then- my friend Jbay (known Wworker in LV) but he posted this pic of a table that his customer wanted- to this day This is my goal as a last big project…*



















Best to all of you--


----------



## pottz

i remember jbay a damn good woodworker,he just had enough of this forum and bowed out,a huge loss too lj's in my opinion.ok dw you get a membership to the private club. that is if corelz gives the final approval,as i said it's very exclusive,only the finest lumber jocks make it.ill expedite your membership,but i give no guarantee!good luck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny with all the work your putting into this shop are you really gonna pack up and leave the us.my wife and i have been talking about when i retire what are we gonna do? she says with all the work weve put into our home why leave! i think she s gonna win that one.ive lived in socal for 60 years,do i really wanna leave? stay tuned.
> 
> - pottz


Good point and I get that question alot. Here is my take. While Plan A is to relocate to Ukraine in 17 months, Plan B would be to remain here because as you mentioned look at all the work I put into this place the last 27 years. Alot can go wrong in Ukraine and it is a situation that my wife's family monitors from the standpoint of do they want to move here rather than us move to them. Politically either side could go to hell in a handbasket. Plan C would be something coming along financially that gives me the ability to make a move and build my own shop to meet my requirements. We often joke about a wealthy relative will die and leave us money, or I will invent something that gets bought for the price of Amazon. LOL Recently my friend came into such a windfall. The land he owned was wanted by a major grocery store. After haggling over the price he came out with a sweet deal that left the grocery chain setting up the funding and getting his new place built with a shop. AND had a nice chunk left over so that he could work 4 days a week and is close to work. Ya never know what might happen.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double post


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Pottz you were not active with our group back then- my friend Jbay (known Wworker in LV) but he posted this pic of a table that his customer wanted- to this day This is my goal as a last big project…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to all of you--
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like that guy, and hear from him from time to time. Brilliant mind, really talented and creative guy. Some gave him hell for being brisk with his assessment or answers. It didn't go well. Wish I was 1/100 of the woodworker he is. LOL

Now as far as this table DW, when ya getting started???


----------



## corelz125

I remember that table DW. A lot of good guys have left this site.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…



> i remember jbay a damn good woodworker,he just had enough of this forum and bowed out,a huge loss too lj s in my opinion.ok dw you get a membership to the private club. that is if corelz gives the final approval,as i said it s very exclusive,only the finest lumber jocks make it.ill expedite your membership,but i give no guarantee!good luck.
> 
> - pottz


Don't forget that the Dire wolf sometimes influences C125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Thank you- and we are all woodworkers…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah but I gotta tell ya, there is alot to like in my new job across the sea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Stick together guys- look at the champions that made #1 and2 today-- it is the support from each of us that not only gets us the recognition of being a woodworker but seeing our product displayed. Remember we all make sawdust…


----------



## pottz

> WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…
> 
> i remember jbay a damn good woodworker,he just had enough of this forum and bowed out,a huge loss too lj s in my opinion.ok dw you get a membership to the private club. that is if corelz gives the final approval,as i said it s very exclusive,only the finest lumber jocks make it.ill expedite your membership,but i give no guarantee!good luck.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t forget that the Dire wolf sometimes influences C125
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


as does the beagle!


----------



## pottz

> WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah but I gotta tell ya, there is alot to like in my new job across the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i wouldn't even mind getting tased by them-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Stick together guys- look at the champions that made #1 and2 today-- it is the support from each of us that not only gets us the recognition of being a woodworker but seeing our product displayed. Remember we all make sawdust…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah thats why im here dw,you think it's just too talk too you yahoo's.and some on this forum are in question about making sawdust?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Stick together guys- look at the champions that made #1 and2 today-- it is the support from each of us that not only gets us the recognition of being a woodworker but seeing our product displayed. Remember we all make sawdust…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah thats why im here dw,you think it s just too talk too you yahoo s.and some on this forum are in question about making sawdust?
> 
> - pottz


But that sawdust was about us making dreams… here is a scene from the Maltese Falcon-






The stuff that dreams are made of…


----------



## CWWoodworking

DW, did you know they have color tv shows now? 

WBN, you might have to get drunk and disorderly so they can frisk you.


----------



## pottz

> Stick together guys- look at the champions that made #1 and2 today-- it is the support from each of us that not only gets us the recognition of being a woodworker but seeing our product displayed. Remember we all make sawdust…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah thats why im here dw,you think it s just too talk too you yahoo s.and some on this forum are in question about making sawdust?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But that sawdust was about us making dreams… here is a scene from the Maltese Falcon-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff that dreams are made of…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not sure about the relevance but ill say it's a classic for sure.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Baby backs were good tonight.

Call me crazy, but I think I like St. Louis style rib better. I think it's the meat to bone ratio. Baby backs just have too much on top. The St. Louis style got to be cut right though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I need a check-in…


----------



## pottz

> Baby backs were good tonight.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think I like St. Louis style rib better. I think it's the meat to bone ratio. Baby backs just have too much on top. The St. Louis style got to be cut right though.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ive always done baby backs but maybe it's time too try something different.in most bbq competitions it's always saint luis style ribs.i think you just opened my eyes for something different.im in a rib rut bud-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think i hear him coming now?


----------



## pottz

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i knew you were coming.summary,no but it's always the same b-s here bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah but I gotta tell ya, there is alot to like in my new job across the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> *
> i wouldn t even mind getting tased by them-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


I hope that you don't get Corelz wound up with adult jokes… My biggest favor is not to encourage Corelz and adult jokes…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The calm before the storm? but yet there is a lot of dissension on both sides… 1-18 MLK holiday… we will see Monday… stay safe.

Pottz and WBN made it to the TOP 3 and Pottz being as cheap as he can be- no celebration party…
Just try to give a shout out… you are appreciated.


----------



## pottz

> WBN and others- we will all face changes, hopefully, the change will be our decision and not fate.. Gunny you are a soldier by training and a man of God- IMO hunker down in your safe zone and proceed with the knowledge that other people want your possessions… On a positive note give thanks for what we have…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Yeah but I gotta tell ya, there is alot to like in my new job across the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> *
> i wouldn t even mind getting tased by them-lol.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I hope that you don t get Corelz wound up with adult jokes… My biggest favor is not to encourage Corelz and adult jokes…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey he's a grown man,i dont tell him what jokes to tell and he doesn't tell me comments are appropriate.we get along good that way.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The calm before the storm? but yet there is a lot of dissension on both sides… 1-18 MLK holiday… we will see Monday… stay safe.
> 
> Pottz and WBN made it to the TOP 3 and Pottz being as cheap as he can be- no celebration party…
> Just try to give a shout out… you are appreciated.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thank you dw but top 3's are nothing for me and gunny-lol.


----------



## pottz

bandit where are you man we need some music.how about a little queen of soul,a little aretha baby…....


----------



## pottz

good times,great comedians,hard too find either now?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The calm before the storm? but yet there is a lot of dissension on both sides… 1-18 MLK holiday… we will see Monday… stay safe.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I too, have a dream…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max I need a check-in…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I came to check in, but I am over 100 posts behind today. Is there a summary version? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The calm before the storm? but yet there is a lot of dissension on both sides… 1-18 MLK holiday… we will see Monday… stay safe.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I too, have a dream…...
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The reason that I table MLK day I remember all government cities had an MLK celebration. 2021 will we get an MLK celebration? celebrate MLK and freedom or get ready to submit to COVID government orders… fenced up capitols, military…?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow hadn't heard!


----------



## pottz

MLK approved!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> wow hadn t heard!
> 
> - pottz


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/17/arts/music/phil-spector-dead.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- that salt and pepper project will fit nicely on my member's table…


----------



## pottz

more good times


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- that salt and pepper project will fit nicely on my member s table…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no but ill make you a custom one.


----------



## pottz

well jocks it's time for me to say adoo,pottz out!!!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little Molly Hatchet….Fall of the Peacemakers…..

Maybe a little ZZ Top…...Blue Jeans Blues

Joni Mitchell….Both Sides…

Steffenwolf…The Pusher…

Alice Cooper…."Hey Stupid"...

As for tomorrow being a Monday….The Go-Gos…manic monday….

Old school….Paul Revere and the Raiders…..Kicks…..followed by "him or me"....then a little Louis , looey before heading down that road…...and finally..Mr. Sun, Mr Moon….

Frigid Pink….."House of the Rising Sun" ( much better than the Animals' version )


----------



## bandit571

had to look up a town, tonight…..seems the item I won on FeeBay is coming from Dallas, PA…...a Type 3 Stanley No. 45…..$52….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


If he wins that case, I better call him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dad, what kind of hat is that on your head?
This is a keffiyah, my son. She protects us in the desert from the unbearable heat.
Dad, what kind of clothes you have on top?
This is djellaba, my son, she protects us in the desert from the scorching heat.
Dad, what are those terrible shoes on your feet?
These are babushi, my son, they protect us in the desert from the hot sand.
Dad, why are you wearing all this in autumn, in Minnesota?
Be quiet, my son, and cover yourself up with the burqa, or we may get deported back to Libya.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood,

I play at The Forest on 41. About 3-4 miles from HD on 41. (I.e. Highway 41 The Allman bros)

Doormouse? I thought it was Doorman.

DW are you going to make that table?

Bandit you bought a 45 for 52$. wow!

MASH loved that show. Reading MacArthur American Caesar - I'm am in Korea right now, and The General was just fired by Truman.


----------



## corelz125

It sporadic in here Bob sometimes just a few posts for a few hours then other times there will be 50 in a couple of hours. That's why Pottz is the gen manager I know I can trust all of his decisions.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

SNL - they couldnt get away with 90% of that stuff these days. Remember the cereal commercial, cereal that was a box of rocks? Mr. Rogers (ghetto) Neighborhood with Eddie Murphy. Mostly I watched it because they always had good bands showcase, like Bowie, the Clash, etc.

The Temptations - now they were smooth. Love all the Motown era stuff, especially if there was a horn section involved.

DW - A writer does not write about what he doesnt know; one must have the experience in order to convey, realistically, fiction. I am but a puppy compared to you, in terms of age and wisdom. I can only write about what I know, so me writing about relations between older men and young women would come off as ingenuine and fake. And anyway, I was always going after older women, until I met my wife.

Petey, yep, pretty sure thats the course my Pops was playing at.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It sporadic in here Bob sometimes just a few posts for a few hours then other times there will be 50 in a couple of hours. That s why Pottz is the gen manager I know I can trust all of his decisions.
> 
> - corelz125


During the day depends on if I am busy at work. Evening time, only after I am done making the sawdust.


----------



## pottz

> It sporadic in here Bob sometimes just a few posts for a few hours then other times there will be 50 in a couple of hours. That s why Pottz is the gen manager I know I can trust all of his decisions.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> During the day depends on if I am busy at work. Evening time, only after I am done making the sawdust.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


same with me ive always got it on my computer so when ive got a minute i can pop on.like right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- It is on my list… maybe someday…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> wow hadn t heard!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/17/arts/music/phil-spector-dead.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I wonder why so many talented, famous, rich people have to go out on drugs or in prison?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sorry to see that American boat capsize. Was that boat run by the Pentagon? Or Boeing? At least they didnt crash into anyone else. Maybe they can patch the holes in the hull with dollars. Dont really care for sailing, but omens, now they can be spooky and fun.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> wow hadn t heard!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/17/arts/music/phil-spector-dead.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I wonder why so many talented, famous, rich people have to go out on drugs or in prison?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i think they just feel their above the law,that being rich and famous gives them special rights.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry to see that American boat capsize. *Was that boat run by the Pentagon*? Or Boeing? At least they didnt crash into anyone else. Maybe they can patch the holes in the hull with dollars. Dont really care for sailing, but omens, now they can be spooky and fun.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- Here is a pic- of the boat starting to "turtle".










In my early years in sailing i "turtled" twice but it was easily righted upside. Then with the bigger boat- I was always on guard for a flip… Lots of fun.

Answer- Pentagon, because they have a Navy. Boeing is airplanes…

Here is an interesting article with photos…
https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/americas-cup/123974194/americas-cup-american-magic-boat-seriously-damaged-in-dramatic-capsize


----------



## bandit571

There were 3 kinds of "Midnight Specials"

When the headlight shone into the cell block windows in Sugarland Prison….the inmate the was lit up was due to be released….

Marvin Gaye, followed by Gladys Knight & The Pips….then CCR…..

Then there was a late night TV Show ( guess what time it came on..) with lots of live bands….

Stanley #45, Type 3…...and, I just ordered a depth stop for it….both are supposed to arrive here next week…USPS Adventure coming up?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - you gotta make that table it is freaking cool!

Wildwood, give me his last name. I will ask the GM about him. Can he still play? If he was a member of TFCC he will be amazed at the changes we have made. I'd be happy to give him a tour.

There is a mosquito in the house and it is living off me!

Punting on Mono coat, going w Gen Finish satin. I will save the Monocoat for the end tables I made.

Our Golf course is experiencing an outbreak of Covid. I fear the maint staff will all come down w it. I would love to cut the greens if I had too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Thank you for the encouragement- The base was going to be made in geometric Medex (mdf) then finished with a metal coating (Iron) https://sculptnouveau.com/... I want it to be made in sections for assembly and disassembly… Then the top is probably going to be cherry… I still have a bunch of rustic cherry from my cabinet/ furniture business days. Another reason would be in honor of Jbay- he spent a lot of valuable helping me.

Pottz- Until you get me my personal salt and pepper shaker set for my table I'm going for this one…










By the way, every table has a nice linen table cloth, but mine?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> wow hadn t heard!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/17/arts/music/phil-spector-dead.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I wonder why so many talented, famous, rich people have to go out on drugs or in prison?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i think they just feel their above the law,that being rich and famous gives them special rights.
> 
> - pottz


I suppose a lot of them do. Elvis went out on migraine meds and Hank Williams was traveling between shows when saw 2 doctors in one day about back pain. The 2nd didn't know about the first and that overdosed him.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Pottz- how about Phil Spector who died today?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> wow hadn t heard!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/17/arts/music/phil-spector-dead.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I wonder why so many talented, famous, rich people have to go out on drugs or in prison?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i think they just feel their above the law,that being rich and famous gives them special rights.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I suppose a lot of them do. Elvis went out on migraine meds and Hank Williams was traveling between shows when saw 2 doctors in one day about back pain. The 2nd didn t know about the first and that overdosed him.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Often what makes people great at one thing is also what tears them down-obsessive, addictive personalities.

I watched a show on Aerosmith. You can listen to Steven Tyler talk for 5 minutes and completely understand why he got hooked. He is 1000% "in" on anything he does. No middle ground. All or nothing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry to see that American boat capsize. Was that boat run by the Pentagon? Or Boeing? At least they didnt crash into anyone else. Maybe they can patch the holes in the hull with dollars. Dont really care for sailing, but omens, now they can be spooky and fun.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Boeing is too busy contaminating the air. Latest was last week fined for drone corruption. 
https://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2021/01/12/boeing-insitu-drones-false-claims-doj-settlement.html#:~:text=Boeing%2Downed%20drone%20maker%20Insitu,(SOCOM)%20and%20U.S%20Navy.

Add that to all of these: 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/01/07/boeing-fined-2-5-billion-over-737-max-fraud-doj-says/6587870002/

It goes on and on:
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk01dtVAfaZY_IfqeIgOeY4xUM6iI1w%3A1611011306262&source=hp&ei=6hQGYKO3Dce40PEP-IuboA4&q=seattle+times+boeing+fined+&oq=seattle+times+boeing+fined+&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzIECCMQJzoFCAAQkQI6DgguEMcBEK8BEJECEIsDOgUILhCLAzoLCC4QsQMQgwEQiwM6BQgAEIsDOgsIABCxAxCDARCLAzoRCC4QxwEQowIQiwMQqAMQpwM6CwguEMcBEK8BEJECOggILhCxAxCLAzoLCC4QiwMQnQMQqAM6BQguELEDOgIIADoOCC4QsQMQiwMQqAMQnQM6CwgAELEDEIMBEMkDOggIABCxAxCDAToKCC4QsQMQyQMQQzoKCC4QsQMQgwEQQzoHCC4QsQMQQzoLCC4QsQMQxwEQrwE6BQgAELEDOgUIABDJAzoICAAQsQMQyQM6CAguEMcBEK8BOgYIABAWEB46CQgAEMkDEBYQHlCgF1inoAFgsa8BaABwAHgAgAGGAYgBuBKSAQQyMS42mAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpergBAg&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwij1IvlzKbuAhVHHDQIHfjFBuQQ4dUDCAk&uact=5


----------



## pottz

> Petey- Thank you for the encouragement- The base was going to be made in geometric Medex (mdf) then finished with a metal coating (Iron) https://sculptnouveau.com/... I want it to be made in sections for assembly and disassembly… Then the top is probably going to be cherry… I still have a bunch of rustic cherry from my cabinet/ furniture business days. Another reason would be in honor of Jbay- he spent a lot of valuable helping me.
> 
> Pottz- Until you get me my personal salt and pepper shaker set for my table I m going for this one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, every table has a nice linen table cloth, but mine?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry budget cuts with the virus.hey you dont mind sharing your table with a vietnamese family do you,our sous chefs family likes too come by and have dinner while he works,i know you'll be more than glad too accomadate,thanks buddy.

im gonna assume you like pho?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bandito - speaking of Tv shows with live bands, brought back the memory of Don Kirschners Rock Concert. I used to stay up and watch on a tiny B/W tv in my room, which was totally illegal as per my Moms orders.

I have met Steven Tyler and Joe Perry at a party in NYC, they are both all of 4ft tall and completely insane; Joe is the cooler customer.

Hank Williams is my hero.

DW, the reason I said Boeing is because those new fangled sailing vessels are more like airplanes than boats. And it does say "Airbus" right on the sail.

Petey, you can get my Pop´s last name from my user-name here, first name Lloyd. And no, doesnt play anymore, he can barely walk from the car to the bar these days. And anyway, I think his clubs burnt up in a house fire a few years back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry budget cuts with the virus*.hey you dont mind sharing your table with a vietnamese family do you,our sous chefs family likes too come by and have dinner while he works*,i know you ll be more than glad too accomadate,thanks buddy.
> 
> - pottz


My man, I would be glad to- I have worked with ELL (English language learners) to those who have come as refugees and succeeded… But I have a request- fresh linen table cloth and separate checks (nice try Pottz) also I am using a different set of salt and pepper shakers…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz now I see why we don't have tablecloths…










The Pho must be quality similar to-"Pho House"

https://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-house-lawndale?osq=pho

Personally, I will be going for the Vietnamese sandwich… Question: why are all of the dinner choices at the members club without the prices?


----------



## pottz

> Bandito - speaking of Tv shows with live bands, brought back the memory of Don Kirschners Rock Concert. I used to stay up and watch on a tiny B/W tv in my room, which was totally illegal as per my Moms orders.
> 
> I have met Steven Tyler and Joe Perry at a party in NYC, they are both all of 4ft tall and completely insane; Joe is the cooler customer.
> 
> Hank Williams is my hero.
> 
> DW, the reason I said Boeing is because those new fangled sailing vessels are more like airplanes than boats. And it does say "Airbus" right on the sail.
> 
> Petey, you can get my Pop´s last name from my user-name here, first name Lloyd. And no, doesnt play anymore, he can barely walk from the car to the bar these days. And anyway, I think his clubs burnt up in a house fire a few years back.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


don kirshner,oh man that brings back memories,if i could just remember em-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz now I see why we don t have tablecloths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pho must be quality similar to-"Pho House"
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-house-lawndale?osq=pho
> 
> Personally, I will be going for the Vietnamese sandwich… Question: why are all of the dinner choices at the members club without the prices?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw if you gotta ask you probably cant afford it.those in that dining room are of a higher standard.some have asked me me who you are and i just tell them,a poor uncle of the owner,and they just nod.if they come up and offer cash,just take it,i do!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, the reason I said Boeing is because those new fangled sailing vessels are more like airplanes than boats. And it does say "Airbus" right on the sail.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Airbus probably made that wing because Boeing is too busy salvaging 737 and covering corruption ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz now I see why we don t have tablecloths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pho must be quality similar to-"Pho House"
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-house-lawndale?osq=pho
> 
> Personally, I will be going for the Vietnamese sandwich… Question: why are all of the dinner choices at the members club without the prices?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *dw if you gotta ask you probably cant afford it.those in that dining room are of a higher standard.some have asked me me who you are and i just tell them,a poor uncle of the owner,and they just nod*.if they come up and offer cash,just take it,i do!
> 
> - pottz


Nephew Larry (a.ka. Pottz)- you seem to forget that I have the videos from Corona Crazy- the videos of some of your antics… Therefore, I sit a smiling old rich man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, the reason I said Boeing is because those new fangled sailing vessels are more like airplanes than boats. And it does say "Airbus" right on the sail.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Airbus probably made that wing because Boeing is too busy salvaging 737 and covering corruption ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Here are a good video feed and the sponsorship regarding the aerodynamics- technology- I love it!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339285766476869634
Brian, I appreciate you bringing up sailing- many stories of the boat and a near-death experience circa 1980, Club Med and the Jaw movies- I was around 30 yrs of age- I had a 5-minute lesson and I went out in an amateur race in a sunfish…
I break away from the group- bada bing I am upside down in the Caribbean floating upside down and drifting out to sea… sitting atop a Sunfish bobbing and drifting away… then the thoughts of sharks…. to be continued should you ask. Spoiler alert- I survived…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Made another cabinet for the other window. This one is for spray paint cans. Cabinet is made and reinforced from back to keep it square. Now my question is will egg crate construction of 77 openings be okay as far as weight. I should get 7 rows across and 11 rows tall. Plan on using 1/4 MDF at 3 inch square spacing. I have a version of this that is 4 tall and 9 across and it has held up for 10+ years. Anybody think of a reason I cannot apply this to a version this size?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got in from shop. Made another cabinet for the other window. This one is for spray paint cans. Cabinet is made and reinforced from back to keep it square. Now my question is will egg crate construction of 77 openings be okay as far as weight. I should get 7 rows across and 11 rows tall. Plan on using 1/4 MDF at 3 inch square spacing. I have a version of this that is 4 tall and 9 across and it has held up for 10+ years. Anybody think of a reason I cannot apply this to a version this size?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I love the youthful energy-


----------



## pottz

> Pottz now I see why we don t have tablecloths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pho must be quality similar to-"Pho House"
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/pho-house-lawndale?osq=pho
> 
> Personally, I will be going for the Vietnamese sandwich… Question: why are all of the dinner choices at the members club without the prices?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *dw if you gotta ask you probably cant afford it.those in that dining room are of a higher standard.some have asked me me who you are and i just tell them,a poor uncle of the owner,and they just nod*.if they come up and offer cash,just take it,i do!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nephew Larry (a.ka. Pottz)- you seem to forget that I have the videos from Corona Crazy- the videos of some of your antics… Therefore, I sit a smiling old rich man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey dw some things from corona crazy stay at corna crazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- copy


----------



## pottz

just got in from something my neighborhood is sick of,young punks doing donuts in a large intersection half a block from my house.usually it's one stupid ass but tonight it was about 10 cars and trucks ripping it up,so what does pottz do,what pottz does run down there and start ripping there [email protected]#$in asses.even when i tell them the cops are coming they just flip me off and cuss me off.lets just say if i had one of my per swayers as gunny would probably call it,id be in jail right now.luckily the cops did get their in time to get at least one of em.i think it was the one i was screamin at and flipped me off-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I have a saying "Move over, old man and get out of the way". I don't like it but people must accept their situations that they are in. Brother, I know the feeling- that is why I am always watching situation awareness.

Why do you prefer Gunny over me with my education and Law school experience? and street knowledge. One of my shoutouts "stay away from the legal system" It is a costly mistake- even if you are correct.

Corelz posted that he trusts you as GM while working long hours… What is the Corelz dinner special tonight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz, GM we are about to get a new president on Tuesday- then add this to our almost year-long COVID.
I suggest that you as GM make a statement to the "Show". What do you expect ??? The opinion?

This is your big day Pottz- millions will be listening to the new president- but what is the message that you want to share with our group?

There are side bets on who will back your leadership- Count D_W as a vote of confidence…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just got in from something my neighborhood is sick of,young punks doing donuts in a large intersection half a block from my house.usually it s one stupid ass but tonight it was about 10 cars and trucks ripping it up,so what does pottz do,what pottz does run down there and start ripping there [email protected]#$in asses.even when i tell them the cops are coming they just flip me off and cuss me off.lets just say if i had one of my per swayers as gunny would probably call it,id be in jail right now.luckily the cops did get their in time to get at least one of em.i think it was the one i was screamin at and flipped me off-lol.
> 
> - pottz


While I could use show of force I am more subtle at times. Roll the cameras, call the police, get tag numbers. So what they leave, you have tag #'s and film. The police are compelled to writer tickets because hey if you post the film and it goes out on the news, guess who gets in yelled at for not doing the job?

Then of course the 30 years of working on cars gives me a good idea how to disable said vehicles….. Gotta be slick.

Or make a few calls and have some help in persuading said morons to find another place, or else… LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood, my dad is pretty immobile as well.

NYPost Remember Stephanie Seymour? Her 24 yr old son O.D. d. Too much money there.

Pottz - be careful, it just takes one idiot to make the situation very bad.

Example
Sundays at the Clubhouse we don't serve food after 3pm. This past Sunday, Guys drinking and watching football. I call over the manager, no food and drinking can be dangerous. I leave, about 4pm I fight broke out shortly there after.


----------



## corelz125

Fights breaking out in the country club house? There's not many places here food and drink are available. That's how things are done now take out your phone and start recording.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I was watching for MLK day parades on Monday- little coverage mostly video tributes. This morning I found this article..*. New York Police Arrest Dozens as M.L.K. Day Marchers Gather Near City Hall* it has Twitter video links showing the police and crowds. Shall we call *2021* the *2020 part 2*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/18/nyregion/nypd-arrests-manhattan-march.html


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, GM we are about to get a new president on Tuesday- then add this to our almost year-long COVID.
> I suggest that you as GM make a statement to the "Show". What do you expect ??? The opinion?
> 
> This is your big day Pottz- millions will be listening to the new president- but what is the message that you want to share with our group?
> 
> There are side bets on who will back your leadership- Count DW as a vote of confidence…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


im stayin quiet on that dw,got me solded last time remember,too political.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Woodworking project- bread slicer…. I have the machinery and materials but I can buy one on Amazon for around $20 and it is delivered today. The reason is that I like my bead thicker than the industry .5" and still fit in the toaster.


----------



## pottz

> Woodworking project- bread slicer…. I have the machinery and materials but I can buy one on Amazon for around $20 and it is delivered today. The reason is that I like my bead thicker than the industry .5" and still fit in the toaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this could be in violation of the private club rules dw,buying rather than making something from wood.it will be reviewed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My post was just a commentary on society… I have seen this in the woodworking craft business. If you make it then you must make something that will get people to want your product and will they pay for it.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Woodworking project- bread slicer…. I have the machinery and materials but I can buy one on Amazon for around $20 and it is delivered today. The reason is that I like my bead thicker than the industry .5" and still fit in the toaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Might be a good design if it was for ribs.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Your new Asst Health Secretary. Oh My God! 80 million people voted for this, so they say. I Can Not Stop Laughing.

Tragedy? Or Comedy?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Your new Asst Health Secretary. Oh My God! 80 million people voted for this, so they say. I Can Not Stop Laughing.
> 
> Tragedy? Or Comedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


As long as the job gets done, who cares?


----------



## pottz

> Your new Asst Health Secretary. Oh My God! 80 million people voted for this, so they say. I Can Not Stop Laughing.
> 
> Tragedy? Or Comedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> As long as the job gets done, who cares?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


gotta be better than some of the people trump picked.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As long as they share the love of woodworking…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood,

I had a client (technology) system integration. In the middle of the project George became Georgina. He then She was my lead on the project. I had to discuss this with the client (mean guy) he said "as long as his brain is not cut out I'm ok".

I have to add "he" was an awful person to be around, "she" was a nice person. Also really smart.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Refinished w Rubio Mono coat. I like the look and feel of the finish for tables. After the first finish I put in it the sun. Got to redo, sanding swirls all over the place! But, I can sand the part that needs to be sanded and apply more mono coat. That is one of the beauties of this finish. I am still out thinking about this finish, but it has its uses.

Cheers LJ's


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- This post comes as a surprise to me for if I a correct you were/are involved in the music industry. I remember Alice Cooper and Marilyn Manson why the surprise on Rachael Levine? Trends in society start and then they develop, hence 2021.

*"Rachel L. Levine (born October 28, 1957) is an American pediatrician serving as the Pennsylvania Secretary of Health. She also serves as Professor of Pediatrics and Psychiatry at the Penn State College of Medicine. She was previously Pennsylvania's Physician General."*

She appears qualified to me does anybody here know her stance on medical marijuana?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 keep us informed on like and dislikes.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Refinished w Rubio Mono coat. I like the look and feel of the finish for tables. After the first finish I put in it the sun. Got to redo, sanding swirls all over the place! But, I can sand the part that needs to be sanded and apply more mono coat. That is one of the beauties of this finish. I am still out thinking about this finish, but it has its uses.

Cheers LJ's


----------



## corelz125

DW that thing is like a miter box for bread. What's the difference J Edgar Hoover might of been prancing around in heels and a dress to.


----------



## bandit571

1 pound of ground chuck, a "frijita mix of peppers and onions", green onions, diced…onion powder, garlic powder, Italian Seasonings, handful on vermicelli, snapped into 1" pieces, cup of beef broth, cup of rice, cup of water..fry until the beef is browned..black pepper and sea salt….simmer until the rice is done…add a layer of shredded cheese, and allow the cheese to melt…..served with the hot sauce of your choice….Washed down with beverage of your choice..

Suppertime!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> DW that thing is like a miter box for bread.
> 
> What s the difference J Edgar Hoover might of been prancing around in heels and a dress to.*
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly, and I was thinking- I also looked and was surprised at the multitude from $8 dollars and up. I could make a personalized one with the "members club" name that we go by- the Show?

Hoover that was 1940's and today 2021… By the way, I met this guy Roy and he would be a great addition for someone to do maintenance and assist Pottz. He was a former dog groomer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1 pound of ground chuck, a "frijita mix of peppers and onions", green onions, diced…onion powder, garlic powder, Italian Seasonings, handful on vermicelli, snapped into 1" pieces, cup of beef broth, cup of rice, cup of water..fry until the beef is browned..black pepper and sea salt….simmer until the rice is done…add a layer of shredded cheese, and allow the cheese to melt…..served with the hot sauce of your choice….Washed down with beverage of your choice..
> 
> Suppertime!
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit's cooking tonight… what a pleasant surprise compared to last evening's Pho dinner night- You will get a good meal from him…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Refinished w Rubio Mono coat. I like the look and feel of the finish for tables. After the first finish I put in it the sun. Got to redo, sanding swirls all over the place! But, I can sand the part that needs to be sanded and apply more mono coat. That is one of the beauties of this finish. I am still out thinking about this finish, but it has its uses.
> 
> Cheers LJ s
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice looking table! What is the wood on top?

If you want to try more oil finishes, woca is another company. I used it on a few tables. Very similar to Rubio. Slightly cheaper.

Steelhead trout and roasted vegetables for me tonight. Slightly over cooked the fish, but was still good.


----------



## corelz125

Petey you posted that table in your projects?


----------



## pottz

> DW that thing is like a miter box for bread. What s the difference J Edgar Hoover might of been prancing around in heels and a dress to.
> 
> - corelz125


hell ive seen the duck in heels and painted nails,he's still a duck? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> 1 pound of ground chuck, a "frijita mix of peppers and onions", green onions, diced…onion powder, garlic powder, Italian Seasonings, handful on vermicelli, snapped into 1" pieces, cup of beef broth, cup of rice, cup of water..fry until the beef is browned..black pepper and sea salt….simmer until the rice is done…add a layer of shredded cheese, and allow the cheese to melt…..served with the hot sauce of your choice….Washed down with beverage of your choice..
> 
> Suppertime!
> 
> - bandit571


damn bandit besides our resident musicologist maybe i need you helping with the menu here too?


----------



## pottz

> 1 pound of ground chuck, a "frijita mix of peppers and onions", green onions, diced…onion powder, garlic powder, Italian Seasonings, handful on vermicelli, snapped into 1" pieces, cup of beef broth, cup of rice, cup of water..fry until the beef is browned..black pepper and sea salt….simmer until the rice is done…add a layer of shredded cheese, and allow the cheese to melt…..served with the hot sauce of your choice….Washed down with beverage of your choice..
> 
> Suppertime!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bandit s cooking tonight… what a pleasant surprise compared to last evening s Pho dinner night- You will get a good meal from him…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the pho was only served at your table dw,the rest of us ate braised lamb shanks.


----------



## pottz

> Refinished w Rubio Mono coat. I like the look and feel of the finish for tables. After the first finish I put in it the sun. Got to redo, sanding swirls all over the place! But, I can sand the part that needs to be sanded and apply more mono coat. That is one of the beauties of this finish. I am still out thinking about this finish, but it has its uses.
> 
> Cheers LJ s
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Nice looking table! What is the wood on top?
> 
> If you want to try more oil finishes, woca is another company. I used it on a few tables. Very similar to Rubio. Slightly cheaper.
> 
> Steelhead trout and roasted vegetables for me tonight. Slightly over cooked the fish, but was still good.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


love steelhead very much like salmon,one minute too long and it starts getting dry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW that thing is like a miter box for bread. What s the difference J Edgar Hoover might of been prancing around in heels and a dress to.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hell ive seen the duck in heels and painted nails,he s still a duck? ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I love your optimism. Are you going to hire Roy as your assistant…he can groom dogs and doesn't believe in Hot Pockets?


----------



## pottz

> DW that thing is like a miter box for bread. What s the difference J Edgar Hoover might of been prancing around in heels and a dress to.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hell ive seen the duck in heels and painted nails,he s still a duck? ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love your optimism. Are you going to hire Roy as your assistant…he can groom dogs and doesn t believe in Hot Pockets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds hopeful,have him come in for an interview,if i like him he goes on to corelz for final approval.let him know the pay sucks,no vacation,medical is bandaid's and tylenol and he has too wash and detail my truck and corelz once a week!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> love steelhead very much like salmon,one minute too long and it starts getting dry.
> 
> - pottz


Yep. Got it before that. I like salmon/trout very much like steak. Medium-medium rare.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> sounds hopeful,have him come in for an interview,if i like him he goes on to corelz for final approval.let him know the pay sucks,no vacation,medical is bandaid s and tylenol and *he has too wash and detail my truck and corelz once a week!
> *
> - pottz


Pottz - think about this- Roy was in the Corona Crazy videos… which are in the vault. Watch "The Sopranos - Paulie Meets Finn"... on youtube I did not post it due to the language content- We are G_

This clip is a treasure for it fits the scenario of why you should hire Roy…


----------



## corelz125

Trout is better than Salmon less oil and no dark meat. Either one I have no problem eating both taste good but one of my favorites is a nice piece of halibut. The dire wolf gets the salmon skin he loves it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- did Bandit clean up the kitchen? Big day on Wednesday


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Trout is better than Salmon less oil and no dark meat. Either one I have no problem eating both taste good but one of my favorites is a nice piece of halibut. The dire wolf gets the salmon skin he loves it.
> 
> - corelz125


Maybe next time AKGuy stops in have him, which he will bring some Muktuk… the Dire wolf will love you…


----------



## pottz

> love steelhead very much like salmon,one minute too long and it starts getting dry.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yep. Got it before that. I like salmon/trout very much like steak. Medium-medium rare.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


exactly,right when the center of the fish turns from raw too slightly cooked.


----------



## pottz

> Trout is better than Salmon less oil and no dark meat. Either one I have no problem eating both taste good but one of my favorites is a nice piece of halibut. The dire wolf gets the salmon skin he loves it.
> 
> - corelz125


love halibut,same thing gotta be cooked just right.cispy fried salmon skin is delicious.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

General Manager- We have not heard from Gunny or Top Max and others tonight…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Trout is better than Salmon less oil and no dark meat. Either one I have no problem eating both taste good but one of my favorites is a nice piece of halibut. The dire wolf gets the salmon skin he loves it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> love halibut,same thing gotta be cooked just right.cispy fried salmon skin is delicious.
> 
> - pottz


Salmon skin is incredible by itself or in sushi.


----------



## pottz

> General Manager- We have not heard from Gunny or Top Max and others tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


gunny likes to wok in the shop late and topo he pops in and out.and with that said im out boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Trump commutes sentence of Snoop Dogg pal, Death Row co-founder Michael 'Harry O' Harris*
https://nypost.com/2021/01/19/trump-commutes-sentence-of-snoop-dogg-pal-michael-harry-o-harris/

Nothing on Trump, for follow the history of pardons… or just carry on (or die)...










Personally, I am going to welcome 2021, for there is no stopping time…

*Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today (Live extended version)*


----------



## CWWoodworking

I hate presidential pardons almost as much as the electoral college.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> General Manager- We have not heard from Gunny or Top Max and others tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> gunny likes to wok in the shop late and topo he pops in and out.*and with that said im out boys.*
> 
> - pottz


*"and with that said im out boys."* and this is why you should hire Roy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- how can you leave Gunny and Top Max… M.I.A.?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> General Manager- We have not heard from Gunny or Top Max and others tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Was out at a friends house celebrating their 50 year anniversary. Was just them and my wife and I. Enjoyed some nice steaks and good strong drinks. And of course funny stories from Iraq as we served there together.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> General Manager- We have not heard from Gunny or Top Max and others tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Was out at a friends house celebrating their 50 year anniversary. Was just them and my wife and I. Enjoyed some nice steaks and good strong drinks. And of course funny stories from Iraq as we served there together.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 Good to hear…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- how can you leave Gunny and Top Max… M.I.A.?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yup MIA ;-( I have started writing my criminal indictment of the chity. Citing psychological studies showing their decisions to risk lives are intentional and vindictive. That should be first degree arson and murder if they continue ignoring safety standards the same as corporate managers, eh? Probably won't change without the death penalty for both the perpetrators and the victims. Why should the victims be the only ones to pay that price?


----------



## corelz125

Think this guy keeps following me asking if I wanna go to pakistan


> Shall we go to the beach tomorrow?" "Yes, let s do that!" Meaning 3: We use shall to say that something certainly will or must happen, or that you are determined
> *reseller hosting in lahore*
> *wordpress hosting in pakistan* | *web hosting in pakistan* | *unlimited hosting in pakistan* | *unlimited hosting in lahore* | *unlimited hosting* | *business hosting in pakistan* | *business hosting in lahore* | *business hosting* | *Web hosting in lahore* | *VPS hosting in Pakistan* | *shared hosting in pakistan* | *cheap web hosting in pakistan*
> 
> - jimmyjohn00009


----------



## corelz125

Gunny keeps busy most of the time. Bob is usually on the late late shift. Presidential pardons seems like either a friend or campaign" contributor" you get a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW top is Bloodwood.
Corelz Yes I posted the table months ago, *************** turned out bad so the re do.

Have a great day, be safe. We are picking up cases again here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Today we enter a phi­los­o­phy of fail­ure, the creed of igno­rance, and the gospel of envy, its inher­ent virtue is the equal shar­ing of misery.

I hope this only lasts a short while, my biggest fear is in the coming times it could get far, far worse!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Today we enter addition by subtraction.

Sky ain't falling chicken little.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yup MIA ;-( I have started writing my criminal indictment of the chity. Citing psychological studies showing their decisions to risk lives are intentional and vindictive. That should be first degree arson and murder if they continue ignoring safety standards the same as corporate managers, eh? Probably won t change without the death penalty for both the perpetrators and the victims. Why should the victims be the only ones to pay that price?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If you pen it like a proper indictment, you could share it with someone in the DA's office (you might have to do some digging to find the right person to listen to logic) and it might convey the message. Sure, there's nothing that can be done from the standpoint of moving houses farther away from each other, but code enforcement and proper inspections can go a long ways toward making the situation safer. Personally, I hope you're off in the woods at your tree farm when the big one hits and several million coastal dwellers lives are put in jeopardy. If it turns out the way you think it will, you'll only need a neighbor's texted pictures of what used to be your property to forward to your insurance agent. You can then walk away from it all with a check in hand and put the lot on Ebay with no reserve. That almost happened with my neighbor's burned house up the road at our property. Contractor left a halogen light on that caught something on fire upstairs, he got out with the dogs & kids, wife was away on business and the whole place went up like a tenderbox. Took the money and ran then sold the lot with a house needing scraped off super cheap to the guy at the end of the road who invested $5K for cleanup (his own truck, equipment and crew) then doubled his money 4 months later when he sold it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Today we enter addition by subtraction.
> 
> Sky ain't falling chicken little.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


It's not the sky falling that I'm worried about, it's freedom!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Today we enter addition by subtraction.
> 
> Sky ain't falling chicken little.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> It s not the sky falling that I m worried about, it s freedom!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


So what would you like to do today that your country doesn't allow?

I can't think of one single thing if I'm willing and able.

Guns, religion, marriage, sex, occupation, speech, on and on.

This country is great. Look around the world and then look at some of the things listed above. US largely has it right.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The wife had asked for a fishpond for her birthday back in October. I said sure, and we need a cascade too!!! But first I had to redo the stucco on the facade, fix the leaking gutters, tighten up the 1st coarse of roof tiles, and install the copper leaders (which werent there previously). The rain used to just river off the roof into a stone-lined hole that didnt hold water. The cascade offers very soothing running bubbling water sounds, very feng shui. All the stone came from the local riverbed nearby, and I used a beachsand/cement mix to lock everything together. Pond also has a double liner under everything, pump and filter combo.

The wife said she wanted it to look Natural!!! What do you think, yeah or neigh?



















The cascade begins inside the rock to the right, then central, in the following two photos, a naturally carved cavity in the stone that was a lucky and perfect find. Looks kind of like a centurion helmet or something. Hard to see in the photos but there are little pools collecting before each waterfall.




























Last photo is of a rock sculpture I did which makes the stones appear as though floating up.


----------



## HorizontalMike

> Molly Hatchet: Fall of the Peacemakers
> CCR: Ramble, Tamble….
> ZZ Top; Tres Hombres….
> AC-DC: "Whole lot of Rosie" Live at the River Platte…."Shot down in flames".....The Jack…..
> That should get things going…
> 
> - bandit571


Hey! How about some music from the Motor City Five (MC5). I grew up in the Midwest, AND I still have this album! This came out while I was still a senior in HS.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So what would you like to do today that your country doesn't allow?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Displaying equal admonishment of those breaking laws, rioting, destroying property and harming others vs. the single sided coverage presented by mainstream media.

Adherance to building and safety codes with stiff penalties for those in charge failing to do so.

Avoiding high taxes.

Avoiding draconian regulatory fees and policies that stifle progression and wages.

And since *you* asked, the freedom to choose to or to choose not to continue to bail out those who have been fiscally (among other things) irresponsible and have no have incentive to begin to act otherwise.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My post 3231, was in reference to my local building department relating to my shed build, any connotation otherwise is a function of false interpretation.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> This country is great. Look around the world
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I could get longwinded here, but I will keep it brief.

Do The People of the US have a say in which initiatives get codified into Law? As they do in Switzerland?

Do the People of the US have a voice in how the Government spends the People´s currency, as they do in Switzerland? 850billion for F-35 fighters? People say NO!

Do the people of the US, or anywhere, have a say in how much the Government Treasury borrows, at interest, from a banking cartel with private shareholders?

Do the People of the US have a say in publicly funded Government pension liabilities?

Do Parents in the US get a voice in what the National school curriculum taught to their children will be?

Big Mac in the US: 4.80$
Big Mac in Denmark: 5.15$
MacD´s salary in the US: 7.25$ per hr.
MacD´s salary in Denmark: 22.00$ per hr.

Sure, taxes are higher in Denmark, so lets examine what some of the benefits of those taxes are, shall we.
1. Every child born in Denmark gets, starting at birth, about 12,000$ per year until the age of 18, no matter where they live.
2. Free healthcare for life.
3. Free education up to University degrees (though specialists in some fields, and those attending foreign universities will have to pay something, in addition to aid of government subsidies).
4. Drivers license is expensive, but valid until the age of 70; at which time an updated eye-test is required.
5. 1 year Paid Maternity leave, or paid Paternity leave, this can be split between parents, based on one´s yearly income.
6. If you do not have money to eat, the local authority will give you some, and require you to go to employment office after a certain time-period, where they will have a job waiting for you.
7. 5 weeks paid vacation per year, employer sets aside 12.5% of your wages into a vacation fund which you get at the beginning of your vacation period.
8. Tons of financial aid for artists of all types, craftspeople, festivals, theaters, clubs, events, etc,.
9. Currently, one Danish bank if offering 0% interest 20 year mortgages, and the other 2 major banks will likely follow in this.
10. Then, there are the welfare benefits for the aged, disabled, mentally ill, etc,.

Of course, it isnt shangri-la, and it is mostly grey, cold, and rainy, like Seattle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> It s not the sky falling that I m worried about, *it s freedom!*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My post 3231, was in reference to my local building department relating to my shed build, any connotation otherwise is a function of false interpretation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I had ours out to visit me. Was amusing. Questioned me on my shop building. Well the plot layout and pictures from closing 28 years ago show the building already in place. Where exactly did they get this information I just built it?

Guy was polite and took notes. Got a letter week later saying nothing was amiss. Really? LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

> So what would you like to do today that your country doesn't allow?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Displaying equal admonishment of those breaking laws, rioting, destroying property and harming others vs. the single sided coverage presented by mainstream media.
> 
> Adherance to building and safety codes with stiff penalties for those in charge failing to do so.
> 
> Avoiding high taxes.
> 
> Avoiding draconian regulatory fees and policies that stifle progression and wages.
> 
> And since *you* asked, the freedom to choose to or to choose not to continue to bail out those who have been fiscally (among other things) irresponsible and have no have incentive to begin to act otherwise.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Your singling out small pockets of the country.

I'll single out mine-

0% unemployment 
0% crime
0% drug problem 
Taxes are reasonable 
Housing is very reasonable
Houses and the town are extremely clean. 
Schools are good and plentiful. 
Probably have more cops than we need. Kinda like it that way.

There are great places in this country. If your not happy, move. Its pretty big country. Or leave. Free to do that too. And don't read media. Easy solution to that. I don't listen to either side. Too many agendas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I will absolutely agree with you there are too many agendas, with plenty of wrong attached to each.

The EPA and federal bailouts, last I checked, aren't affecting or being paid for by "small pockets of the country".


----------



## pottz

> I hate presidential pardons almost as much as the electoral college.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i agree the power too do so gets abused.all it does is over step our judicial system.


----------



## pottz

hey guys i hate too throw cold water on the conversation but this kind of talk is what got the former thread shut down.i love this kinda stuff myself but the one in power here really doesn't so it really needs too cool down or i can guarantee a similar result.peace guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL DISC JOCKEY DAY - January 20*


----------



## corelz125

Where there is money, power, and man there will be corruption. Our system has a lot of faults but it could be worse. I'm in one of the highest taxed areas in the country. There is always some excuse why they need more money but can never show where all the money goes. I put my sheds on sleepers and out of sight.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I had one of their songs on my playlist a few posts back. Alot of guitar riffs have been ripped off from these guys over the years. And they influenced all the Detroit rock bands that came after them.

Speaking of guitars, I was hangin out in my son´s room while he was practicing tonight. Currently he is working on:
Livin after midnight, Judas Priest
Fortunate Son, CCR
Blitzkrieg Bop, Ramones
Smoke on the water, Deep Purple

I am a fortunate >Dad.



> Hey! How about some music from the Motor City Five (MC5). I grew up in the Midwest, AND I still have this album! This came out while I was still a senior in HS.
> 
> - HorizontalMike


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Where there is Man, there will be corruption.
> 
> - corelz125


FTFY.

*Factchecking myself: I stated above that every child born in denmark gets 12,000$ per year until age 18. That was incorrect, my conversion math was off, by alot. The correct sum is about 5000$ per year until age 18.* It used to be more but they have been making cuts over the last decade.


----------



## corelz125

Pond came out good when are the fish coming?


----------



## corelz125

Two guys are walking through the woods and come across this big deep hole.

"Wow…that looks deep." "Sure does… toss a few pebbles in there and see how deep it is."

They pick up a few pebbles and throw them in and wait… no noise.

"Jeeez. That is REALLY deep… here.. throw one of these great big rocks down there. Those should make a noise."

They pick up a couple of football-sized rocks and toss them into the hole and wait… and wait. Nothing.

They look at each other in amazement. One gets a determined look on his face and says, "Hey…over here in the weeds, there's a railroad tie. Help me carry it over here. When we toss THAT sucker in, it's GOTTA make some noise."

The two drag the heavy tie over to the hole and heave it in. Not a sound comes from the hole.

Suddenly, out of the nearby woods, a goat appears, running like the wind. It rushes toward the two men, then right past them, running as fast as it's legs will carry it. Suddenly it leaps in the air and into the hole.

The two men are astonished with what they've just seen…

Then, out of the woods comes a farmer who spots the men and ambles over.

"Hey… you two guys seen my goat out here?"

"You bet we did! Craziest thing I ever seen! It came running like crazy and just jumped into this hole!"

"Nah", says the farmer, "That couldn't have been MY goat. My goat was chained to a railroad tie."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight- on the patio Open DJ night*

Music- classical for easy listening. *You can always change it- open DJ night- pick one song and post it then someone else.* Like I tell the students in the class- "pick only G" or as they refer to it as the "clean version". Believe it or not the music artist today have both versions… and yes your little darling know the other…

Beverage- Pottz left the bar open- fully stocked

Food-










Corelz has already started the "Jokes" +1 on the recent one

*Best surprise- No costs! * Gunny left his wallet here last evening and there were a lot of credit cards enjoy thanks to the Ukraine mafia…


----------



## bandit571

Sly and the Family Stone: "Dance to the music.."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sly- "Everyday People"


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The food truck left, the music is quiet, and Pottz and his staff have left…

My last song for the night…

Classical - Chopin - Funeral March





*Like it or not we are in 2021…*


----------



## pottz

> Two guys are walking through the woods and come across this big deep hole.
> 
> "Wow…that looks deep." "Sure does… toss a few pebbles in there and see how deep it is."
> 
> They pick up a few pebbles and throw them in and wait… no noise.
> 
> "Jeeez. That is REALLY deep… here.. throw one of these great big rocks down there. Those should make a noise."
> 
> They pick up a couple of football-sized rocks and toss them into the hole and wait… and wait. Nothing.
> 
> They look at each other in amazement. One gets a determined look on his face and says, "Hey…over here in the weeds, there's a railroad tie. Help me carry it over here. When we toss THAT sucker in, it's GOTTA make some noise."
> 
> The two drag the heavy tie over to the hole and heave it in. Not a sound comes from the hole.
> 
> Suddenly, out of the nearby woods, a goat appears, running like the wind. It rushes toward the two men, then right past them, running as fast as it's legs will carry it. Suddenly it leaps in the air and into the hole.
> 
> The two men are astonished with what they've just seen…
> 
> Then, out of the woods comes a farmer who spots the men and ambles over.
> 
> "Hey… you two guys seen my goat out here?"
> 
> "You bet we did! Craziest thing I ever seen! It came running like crazy and just jumped into this hole!"
> 
> "Nah", says the farmer, "That couldn't have been MY goat. My goat was chained to a railroad tie."
> 
> - corelz125


clean yet good-5 stars!


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight- on the patio Open DJ night*
> 
> Music- classical for easy listening. *You can always change it- open DJ night- pick one song and post it then someone else.* Like I tell the students in the class- "pick only G" or as they refer to it as the "clean version". Believe it or not the music artist today have both versions… and yes your little darling know the other…
> 
> Beverage- Pottz left the bar open- fully stocked
> 
> Food-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelz has already started the "Jokes" +1 on the recent one
> 
> *Best surprise- No costs! * Gunny left his wallet here last evening and there were a lot of credit cards enjoy thanks to the Ukraine mafia…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


easy on the booze boys,it's like the capitol riot your all on camera and the bill will come-cheers.


----------



## pottz

> The food truck left, the music is quiet, and Pottz and his staff have left…
> 
> My last song for the night…
> 
> Classical - Chopin - Funeral March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Like it or not we are in 2021…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


everyone was just on break before the dinner service,serving halibut and cedar plank grilled salmon,cw request.we have a two for one pinot noir wine special tonight.

the private club room is closed tonight due to a "new" member allowing dogs inside!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> dinner service,serving halibut and cedar plank grilled salmon,cw request.we have a two for one pinot noir wine special tonight.
> 
> - pottz


Man that sounds great. glued up 50+ frame and panel drawer fronts today. not much time for cookin. As someone who was usually a "is the wine wet? I'll drink it kind of guy", I was somewhat selective with pinot noir.


----------



## pottz

> dinner service,serving halibut and cedar plank grilled salmon,cw request.we have a two for one pinot noir wine special tonight.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Man that sounds great. glued up 50+ frame and panel drawer fronts today. not much time for cookin. As someone who was usually a "is the wine wet? I ll drink it kind of guy", I was somewhat selective with pinot noir.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


man that makes me tired.pinot is my fav.


----------



## corelz125

How's the halibut prepared Pottz? No wine for me could never acquire a taste for it. The dire wolf might go for muktuk but he will also eat out of the garbage


----------



## pottz

> How s the halibut prepared Pottz? No wine for me could never acquire a taste for it. The dire wolf might go for muktuk but he will also eat out of the garbage
> 
> - corelz125


on the grill my friend,and the wine i drink some almost everyday-cheers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How s the halibut prepared Pottz? No wine for me could never acquire a taste for it. The dire wolf might go for muktuk but he will also eat out of the garbage
> 
> - corelz125


giving the dire wolf mukuk would be like me getting a NY pizza…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How s the halibut prepared Pottz? * No wine for me could never acquire a taste for it*. The dire wolf might go for muktuk but he will also eat out of the garbage
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> on the grill my friend,*and the wine i drink *some almost everyday-cheers.
> 
> - pottz


The man said no wine and AKguy left us some of that Muktuk… the dogs love that stuff even though AKguy left it for Corelz…


----------



## pottz

> How s the halibut prepared Pottz? * No wine for me could never acquire a taste for it*. The dire wolf might go for muktuk but he will also eat out of the garbage
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> on the grill my friend,*and the wine i drink *some almost everyday-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The man said no wine and AKguy left us some of that Muktuk… the dogs love that stuff even though AKguy left it for Corelz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah well you guys and the dogs can fight for the muktuk,im out-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you left the bar open again…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you left the bar open again…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i cant be everywhere all the time,but the security cameras can,bar tabs will be coming,with penalties!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you left the bar open again…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i cant be everywhere all the time,but the security cameras can,bar tabs will be coming,with penalties!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yup MIA ;-( I have started writing my criminal indictment of the chity. Citing psychological studies showing their decisions to risk lives are intentional and vindictive. That should be first degree arson and murder if they continue ignoring safety standards the same as corporate managers, eh? Probably won t change without the death penalty for both the perpetrators and the victims. Why should the victims be the only ones to pay that price?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If you pen it like a proper indictment, you could share it with someone in the DA s office (you might have to do some digging to find the right person to listen to logic) and it might convey the message. Sure, there s nothing that can be done from the standpoint of moving houses farther away from each other, but code enforcement and proper inspections can go a long ways toward making the situation safer. Personally, I hope you re off in the woods at your tree farm when the big one hits and several million coastal dwellers lives are put in jeopardy. If it turns out the way you think it will, you ll only need a neighbor s texted pictures of what used to be your property to forward to your insurance agent. You can then walk away from it all with a check in hand and put the lot on Ebay with no reserve. That almost happened with my neighbor s burned house up the road at our property. Contractor left a halogen light on that caught something on fire upstairs, he got out with the dogs & kids, wife was away on business and the whole place went up like a tenderbox. Took the money and ran then sold the lot with a house needing scraped off super cheap to the guy at the end of the road who invested $5K for cleanup (his own truck, equipment and crew) then doubled his money 4 months later when he sold it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I would hate to be home in the worst case scenario. Our house and the one beyond us will be inside the fireball; over a 135 foot radius ;-(( That will probably be during the magnitude 9 earthquake if it happens. The fire chief says seismic issues are out of their workload. Interesting, eh? Seems like he would know fire is the number one secondary concern during earthquakes. They are building burn flat developments here with houses as close as 5 feet apart. We are supposed to be prepared to be without services for 2 weeks. Lots of houses will probably burn.

A Canadian friend who was fire boss on fires that made their own weather and uprooted trees told me Slave Lake and Fort McMurray burned flat due to that style of development. He said the only way to stop the fire is to bulldoze a fire break about a block wide in front of the fire. Our odds are probably better by the tank then in a burn flat development. I have an intrinsically safe gas detector. I told my neighbors if they see a red flag on my pole instead of the American flag, we have evacuated. First responders are not supposed to get within 150 yards and the minimum evacuation distance is ¼ mile.

I received this from state emergency office:

"I reached out to our State Hazard Mitigation Officer about this, and unfortunately, there isn't an avenue that the State can use to help out with this situation.

"The enforcement of these codes is something that needs to happen at the city level, so the only advice I could provide for that is continuing to raise awareness about the issue, possibly among those whom it may impact, such as the first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a hazard - getting more community voices behind an issue that could impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes. I wish we could provide more than that."

Those responses should be good additions to my evidence collection, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm not worried about the bar but the Muktuk that is kept for the dogs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I could get longwinded here, but I will keep it brief.
> 
> Do The People of the US have a say in which initiatives get codified into Law? As they do in Switzerland?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Pond looks great. Gonna plant salmon? ;-))

We do have initiatives in states which are about the size of Switzerland. Proportional representation and Swiss pure democracy were not dreamed up until 100 years after the Golden Age when the US was founded. We will never have a Constitutional Convention; too much corruption to risk it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- you left the bar open again…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i cant be everywhere all the time,but the security cameras can,bar tabs will be coming,with penalties!
> 
> - pottz


What is the penalty for posting after hours?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My song pick: Amazing Grace performed by Pipes and Drums of the Scottish Highlands. I think that fits under the heading Classical.

C125, thanks, today I will get some fish, and maybe some water lillies too, and a frog if I can net one. And same fr me, no vino, only grain-based nutrition. They do produce some most excellent wines here on Mallorca.

And that was an excellent Goat joke, I will be retelling that one at dinner tonight.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

2020 said, I bet you cant do any worse.
2021 said, hold my beer…...................

Of course, joking, this year is gonna be great, if you want it to be.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW Chopin makes a nice martini.

Check this out - Jack White Jimmy Page , Edge

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=jack+white+jimmy+page&docid=607995197324657686&mid=31C3236D8208C13DD6EA31C3236D8208C13DD6EA&view=detail&FORM=VIRE

Wildwood +1 on 2021

Back to my Rubio Mono coat experiment. I think I got all the scratches out of the bloodwood top (one) 2nd one will be worked on today.

You know you can't buy General Finishes here in Ft. Myers? nowhere. I ordered through H.D. it will take 10 days to get it. That kills momentum.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Try this on for size. Zoom to the 2 minute mark, first 2 are BS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Charlie Daniels might have an edge on Roy for World Champ. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, Topa, Roy was buggin there. Is he still alive? I love how those old-timers can just freestyle.

C125 called it on my friends fishpond, totally empty, fish all got ate, and the frogs too.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you left the bar open again…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i cant be everywhere all the time,but the security cameras can,bar tabs will be coming,with penalties!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What is the penalty for posting after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no penalties bob were open 24/7/365


----------



## corelz125

Even ate the frogs? Gonna have to cover it now


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah, Topa, Roy was buggin there. Is he still alive? I love how those old-timers can just freestyle.
> 
> C125 called it on my friends fishpond, totally empty, fish all got ate, and the frogs too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


He passed away a couple years ago ;-(



> Pottz- you left the bar open again…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i cant be everywhere all the time,but the security cameras can,bar tabs will be coming,with penalties!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What is the penalty for posting after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no penalties bob were open 24/7/365
> 
> - pottz


Whew! The bar tabs with penalties are for bad credit cards and counterfeit money?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz hasn't reviewed the money yet- That is what happens when you have the honor system…










This didn't happen when we had Gunny and the dogs here at night… Maybe Pottz needs to vet the customers that he is letting in…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Even ate the frogs? Gonna have to cover it now
> 
> - corelz125


My friend is almost never here on Mallorca, he lives in Madrid. I dont have to worry about my pond; i have three cats that eat and sleep right next to the pond; and then there is my dog - he will hunt anything!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Obama to Biden: How did you get more votes than me?

Biden to Obama: Votes? Votes for what?

God has a great fastball.
And satan has a killer sinker.


----------



## bandit571

Tanglewood, 1970..Chicago, LIVE….

Busy day….Temp. tag is replaced by the regular license tag, renew this coming May 15…

Took the Boss shopping….
Installed a new under the cabinet LED light….
Mail brought in the part for the Stanley 45, Type 3…









As it needs depth stops….
New Shop Light..









LED Version….

Rehabbed a tool holder…









And the 3 tips that came in the hollow handle…
About time to take Sir Oliver's advice..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dinner- * coney dogs









*Topic*- GET TO KNOW YOUR CUSTOMERS DAY -


----------



## pottz

> *Dinner- * coney dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Topic*- GET TO KNOW YOUR CUSTOMERS DAY -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


coney dogs! now your talkin dw,looks like ill see you in the kitchen tonight buddy.

get to know your customers,thats my problem…..i do! 

ps-put some pickled jalapenos on mine! also you making fries?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The grill is open guys - I could use some music-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bobby Fuller Four, I fought the law

Gotta check out the dancing girls with the pistols.

Bobby was dating Nancy Sinatra, and Frank hated him.


----------



## CWWoodworking

News of the day-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- this is the second political post- first from Brian now CWW- I would like to finish the meal but I am hearing "chirps"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bobby Fuller Four, I fought the law*
> 
> Gotta check out the dancing girls with the pistols.
> 
> Bobby was dating Nancy Sinatra, and Frank hated him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


This is the original which means a lot of the teenagers who heard it and liked it-and what it meant to their rebelous side compared to a later band Clash? if you know what social mark the Clash made to their audience on this song- I would like to know…


----------



## pottz

> News of the day-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


LMAO !!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- this is the second political post- first from Brian now CWW- I would like to finish the meal but I am hearing "chirps"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes but not as bad as the other day.just be careful guys,i dont wanna go too def con 5 !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Even ate the frogs? Gonna have to cover it now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My friend is almost never here on Mallorca, he lives in Madrid. I dont have to worry about my pond; i have three cats that eat and sleep right next to the pond; and then there is my dog - he will hunt anything!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Fish in there is animal cruelty!


----------



## pottz

> Even ate the frogs? Gonna have to cover it now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My friend is almost never here on Mallorca, he lives in Madrid. I dont have to worry about my pond; i have three cats that eat and sleep right next to the pond; and then there is my dog - he will hunt anything!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Fish in there is animal cruelty!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah my dad had a pond when he lived in oregon,it was a death sentence for the coy so he just stopped putting fish in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We now have a bird pandemic with salmonellosis. 2021 is starting to …............. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bobby Fuller Four, I fought the law*
> 
> Gotta check out the dancing girls with the pistols.
> 
> Bobby was dating Nancy Sinatra, and Frank hated him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> This is the original which means a lot of the teenagers who heard it and liked it-and what it meant to their rebelous side compared to a later band Clash? if you know what social mark the Clash made to their audience on this song- I would like to know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just the thought of the "law won" would probably start a riot today.


----------



## pottz

> *Bobby Fuller Four, I fought the law*
> 
> Gotta check out the dancing girls with the pistols.
> 
> Bobby was dating Nancy Sinatra, and Frank hated him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> This is the original which means a lot of the teenagers who heard it and liked it-and what it meant to their rebelous side compared to a later band Clash? if you know what social mark the Clash made to their audience on this song- I would like to know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just the thought of the "law won" would probably start a riot today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol-yeah thats for sure,but ya gotta love the dancers with pistols huh.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> lol-yeah thats for sure,but ya gotta love the dancers with pistols huh.
> 
> - pottz


This was supposed to be one of the top 500 of rock-n-roll hall of fame songs and as GM your comment on the dancers?
Then you list a caution on politics then there are 2 breaches and you post LMAO…

I am going to Ukraine…


----------



## bandit571

Brown Sugar, Rolling Stones, LIVE 1972…..

Maybe a little Honky Tonk Women?

Black Foot…..Train, Train….live in Zurich….

AC/DC…..Big Balls…..


----------



## pottz

> lol-yeah thats for sure,but ya gotta love the dancers with pistols huh.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This was supposed to be one of the top 500 of rock-n-roll hall of fame songs and as GM your comment on the dancers?
> Then you list a caution on politics then there are 2 breaches and you post LMAO…
> 
> I am going to Ukraine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey cmon ya gotta admit the trump note is damn funny,and the dancers,what can i say,we live on the edge at corelz bar and grill,wooooo hooooo dw!


----------



## pottz

> Brown Sugar, Rolling Stones, LIVE 1972…..
> 
> Maybe a little Honky Tonk Women?
> 
> Black Foot…..Train, Train….live in Zurich….
> 
> AC/DC…..Big Balls…..
> 
> - bandit571


get down down bandit,hey guys turn the volumn up on the sound system,dw is serving chili dogs and it's two for one beer night boys,time to party because the pottz has tomorrow off!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz on one condition no Trump Biden stuff … but I will be spending some time in Ukraine- Guys I hope that you pray for our brothers who are still with us and grant them the strength to post…

Ганні, ми можемо зустрітися на нашій батьківщині … DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> because the pottz has tomorrow off!*
> *
> *
> 
> - pottz
> *


*

*I saw on your desk calendar 1/22/21- 10 am- IRS audit*


----------



## pottz

sorry dw this reality,and it worked the way it's supposed too.


----------



## pottz

> because the pottz has tomorrow off!*
> *
> *
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *I saw on your desk calendar 1/22/21- 10 am- IRS audit*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's for the corelz bar and grill,i have too answer some questions about missing and unreported funds.lets hope it all goes well,or we may have too shut er down boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Prediction- Corelz will suspend you or yes it will shut down. Maybe when I wake up in the morning the animal will be at peace.



> sorry dw this reality,and it worked the way it s supposed too.
> 
> - pottz


You are a political hypocrite- You like that Biden stuff in which I find distasteful yet the other side here is refraining…

As a manager is it worth killing the site because of that stupid cartoon?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I thought the cartoon was funny.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> sorry dw this reality,and it worked the way it s supposed too.
> 
> - pottz


If the manual was followed, HC would be in prison right now.


----------



## pottz

> Prediction- Corelz will suspend you or yes it will shut down. Maybe when I wake up in the morning the animal will be at peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry dw this reality,and it worked the way it s supposed too.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are a political hypocrite- You like that Biden stuff in which I find distasteful yet the other side here is refraining…
> 
> As a manager is it worth killing the site because of that stupid cartoon?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it was only making a statement that our system did what it was supposed too do,you dont like our system working properly? maybe raiding the capitol is better huh? enough said,i just wanted too say is the process went smooth.peace all.


----------



## corelz125

Our taxes are to complicated to be shown to anybody they just wouldn't understand them


----------



## pottz

> Our taxes are to complicated to be shown to anybody they just wouldn t understand them
> 
> - corelz125


thats why there are so many loop holes the rich pay high dollar tax experts too find.


----------



## pottz

duplicate


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Our taxes are to complicated to be shown to anybody they just wouldn t understand them
> 
> - corelz125


I really feel bad for you, and everyone in NY right now, there's a massive storm brewing and the only way out is with higher and higher and higher taxes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Watch out, it's falling.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> it was only making a statement that our system did what it was supposed too do,you dont like our system working properly? maybe raiding the capitol is better huh? enough said,i just wanted too say is the process went smooth.peace all.
> 
> - pottz


-1 Who and how were the votes counted? Who were the heroes of the Capitol march… Many- yet why has not the report with the name of the guy who shot the female protestor?


----------



## CWWoodworking

If you guys want to waste 10 minutes of your life, google Bernie sanders memes. Effing hilarious.


----------



## pottz

> If you guys want to waste 10 minutes of your life, google Bernie sanders memes. Effing hilarious.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i did,could you imagine that guy as our president,oh my god….........and people think trump was bad-lol.

hey did you guys see a brand new rep.a miss greene from georgia has filed articles of impeachment againts biden on his first day in office,id say we need too impeach her,she's goofy!thats the kind of people we have running our country,oh my god.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jack Johnson - The Captain is Drunk (Lyrics)*


----------



## pottz

> *Jack Johnson - The Captain is Drunk (Lyrics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm,who is this captain you refer too dw?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ганні, ми можемо зустрітися на нашій батьківщині … DW
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Almost missed the chance today. Vehicle fire at work, was very bad. battery exploded tires exploded, everything was going up. For a few minutes we had a war zone going on. Nobody hurt bad, singed and such. Had to go and get my bad arm checked., Seems I stretched a tendon at the point it attaches to the pins in my arm.

Pucker factor was -100, they had to surgically remove my underwear from my lower intestine. LOL

Boss returns from Mexico this evening and will be at shop in morning. Told my coworker we might need the Kahlua with our coffee. Going to be a long day.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> i did,could you imagine that guy as our president,oh my god….........and people think trump was bad-lol.
> 
> hey did you guys see a brand new rep.a miss greene from georgia has filed articles of impeachment againts biden on his first day in office,id say we need too impeach her,she s goofy!thats the kind of people we have running our country,oh my god.
> 
> - pottz


I don't follow old Bernie that close to comment but the memes for 4 years might be worth it!

The crazy is strong in that Marjorie. That is definitely what we don't need. What we need is a bunch of boring a$$ people who do there job everyday and don't cause harm.

Grab the reins and keep her at a trot. Not too high not to low. Get up the next day and do it again.


----------



## corelz125

NY is 2 total different places a lot of upstate cities are in rough shape. Then down state there's a lot of money that's where all the ridiculous taxes are.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Don't get paranoid- Yes I did think of you but we all serve "Captains". I wish Gunny was here to tell us about "fragging:"


----------



## pottz

> Ганні, ми можемо зустрітися на нашій батьківщині … DW
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Almost missed the chance today. Vehicle fire at work, was very bad. battery exploded tires exploded, everything was going up. For a few minutes we had a war zone going on. Nobody hurt bad, singed and such. Had to go and get my bad arm checked., Seems I stretched a tendon at the point it attaches to the pins in my arm.
> 
> Pucker factor was -100, they had to surgically remove my underwear from my lower intestine. LOL
> 
> Boss returns from Mexico this evening and will be at shop in morning. Told my coworker we might need the Kahlua with our coffee. Going to be a long day.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


glad your here gunny,the conversation tonight is going the same way-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Don t get paranoid- Yes I did think of you but we all serve "Captains". I wish Gunny was here to tell us about "fragging:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just keep a cool head my friend,yes their is some what political talk tonight but no ones arguing or getting into any fights.i really dont see a problem,this i the coffee lounge where we can discuss anything,am i right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ганні, ми можемо зустрітися на нашій батьківщині … DW
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Almost missed the chance today. Vehicle fire at work, was very bad. battery exploded tires exploded, everything was going up. For a few minutes we had a war zone going on. Nobody hurt bad, singed and such. Had to go and get my bad arm checked., Seems I stretched a tendon at the point it attaches to the pins in my arm.
> 
> Pucker factor was -100, they had to surgically remove my underwear from my lower intestine. LOL
> 
> Boss returns from Mexico this evening and will be at shop in morning. Told my coworker we might need the Kahlua with our coffee. Going to be a long day.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you are in my prayers. Like when I got hurt many of you guys shared support let us share prayers and thoughts to Gunny… and I don't think Pottz will approve a "go fund me page"... But you will get some prayers…


----------



## corelz125

So Pottz, DW, and cww after reading the jointer thread what do you guys think of that wahuda 8" jointer?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you are in my prayers. Like when I got hurt many of you guys shared support let us share prayers and thoughts to Gunny… and I don t think Pottz will approve a "go fund me page"... But you will get some prayers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, just when you think what else can go wrong this week. Bam, the Lord says challenge accepted. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*This about sums it up don't it??*


----------



## pottz

> So Pottz, DW, and cww after reading the jointer thread what do you guys think of that wahuda 8" jointer?
> 
> - corelz125


id like a 8" or bigger jointer but a bench top,i dont know,you really need the long soild extention wings imho! ill pass on that,at least for me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *This about sums it up don t it??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Could have used you the other day. had a tire fall off my cargo trailer. I need dump that POS. I inherited it and i think I could have bought a new one as much money i put into it. brakes, paint, tires, bearings, lights, UGH.


----------



## pottz

> *This about sums it up don t it??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah 2021 aint startin out sweet for me either,im feelin a liitle quesey!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So Pottz, DW, and cww after reading the jointer thread what do you guys think of that wahuda 8" jointer?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> id like a 8" or bigger jointer but a bench top,i dont know,you really need the long soild extention wings imho! ill pass on that,at least for me.
> 
> - pottz


I had a smaller one that was benchtop. It was okay but I sold it and got full sized.


----------



## pottz

> So Pottz, DW, and cww after reading the jointer thread what do you guys think of that wahuda 8" jointer?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> id like a 8" or bigger jointer but a bench top,i dont know,you really need the long soild extention wings imho! ill pass on that,at least for me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I had a smaller one that was benchtop. It was okay but I sold it and got full sized.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah years ago i started out with a 6" delta bench top.it was ok.if ya wanted too make toys-lol.


----------



## pottz

all this talk of things burning up,i can feel topo's aura right now,i feel his,presence!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bobby Fuller Four, I fought the law*
> 
> Gotta check out the dancing girls with the pistols.
> 
> Bobby was dating Nancy Sinatra, and Frank hated him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> This is the original which means a lot of the teenagers who heard it and liked it-and what it meant to their rebelous side compared to a later band Clash? if you know what social mark the Clash made to their audience on this song- I would like to know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just the thought of the "law won" would probably start a riot today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> lol-yeah thats for sure,but ya gotta love the dancers with pistols huh.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah ;-)) Dancing with pistols is the smart way to go today. Nearly a 1% chance of auto theft a coupled miles west of here. Nationally it is 0.2% Car jacking up 40%. Armed robbery at ATM over there too, but at least they used a knife. Gun control seems to be working.



> Our taxes are to complicated to be shown to anybody they just wouldn t understand them
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> thats why there are so many loop holes the rich pay high dollar tax experts too find.
> 
> - pottz


They do not look for loop holes. You make donations towards your rep's re-election so they will include your situation in the 5 billion page tax law for the year. Many of those provisions only apply to one person or company. Never fear, if you can't afford to buy your loophole, take it anyway. IRS budget has been cut so they cannot audit the 1%.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So Pottz, DW, and cww after reading the jointer thread what do you guys think of that wahuda 8" jointer?
> 
> - corelz125


I would be interested in it… but … as I posted… appears interesting (my comments are posted) I will look into jointer/planer and will post… off the top of my head probably a European machine- I'll let you know. The what if? are you going to be able to get PARTS and service- things wear out… even with my 20 yr old Dewalt sander…

Spoiler alert: I would not purchase it- mid-size is coming- *but is this is not the one- IMO NO*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> all this talk of things burning up,i can feel topo s aura right now,i feel his,presence!
> 
> - pottz


Yeah he would have a duck fit had he been in the shop this morning. Batteries exploding, oil containers on the shelf torching off, tires blew up, fire extinguisher powder everywhere and still FULL INFERNO.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> all this talk of things burning up,i can feel topo s aura right now,i feel his,presence!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah he would have a duck fit had he been in the shop this morning. Batteries exploding, oil containers on the shelf torching off, tires blew up, fire extinguisher powder everywhere and still FULL INFERNO.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so your saying just a typical day in an auto shop,right?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah thats the first thing i noticed!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> all this talk of things burning up,i can feel topo s aura right now,i feel his,presence!
> 
> - pottz


I have figured it all out, finally ;-)) WE get both sides to agree America is worth saving. To do that we need politicians out of government. WE hire psychologists to qualify candidates for elections using the Dunning Kruger Effect. Only experts qualify.










Only about 5% of us, US will qualify for office. That is OK. Nobody that is qualified now will run and risk having to put up with the BS for 4 years. Both sides will still be PO'd, but at least they will not be destroying us, US. If they do try, subcontract jail space in Mexico. They will learn quick ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

I think the bench top would be fine if all you made were small things. But it is going to struggle with something like a 8/4 70" board.

At my new job I will get to use a jointer. an old dj20 delta. straight knifes unfortunately.

They also have the scariest table saw every made, lol. Its an old whitney. I think it can take a 16" blade! No rivnig knife and the ergonomics on it are terrible cause its so big. The blade will spin for almost 3 minutes after you turn it off. But, if you want to rip a 6×6 post, it will do it.

Wood butcher, could have used you the other day. My cargo trailers wheel fell off. I inherited it and think I could have bought a new one for how much i poured into it. paint, tires, bearings, brakes, lights, ugh.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


If our mayor would work on her car I'm sure she would do something like that or worse. The city would be better off. Lives would be saved.


----------



## pottz

> I think the bench top would be fine if all you made were small things. But it is going to struggle with something like a 8/4 70" board.
> 
> At my new job I will get to use a jointer. an old dj20 delta. straight knifes unfortunately.
> 
> They also have the scariest table saw every made, lol. Its an old whitney. I think it can take a 16" blade! No rivnig knife and the ergonomics on it are terrible cause its so big. The blade will spin for almost 3 minutes after you turn it off. But, if you want to rip a 6×6 post, it will do it.
> 
> Wood butcher, could have used you the other day. My cargo trailers wheel fell off. I inherited it and think I could have bought a new one for how much i poured into it. paint, tires, bearings, brakes, lights, ugh.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


your new job,you have life insurance i hope?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - woodbutcherbynight


Well Im not that dangerous, But I do wear crocs in the shop 100% of the time. I despise shoes so crocs are about what I can handle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think the bench top would be fine if all you made were small things. But it is going to struggle with something like a 8/4 70" board.
> 
> At my new job I will get to use a jointer. an old dj20 delta. straight knifes unfortunately.
> 
> They also have the scariest table saw every made, lol. Its an old whitney. I think it can take a 16" blade! No rivnig knife and the ergonomics on it are terrible cause its so big. The blade will spin for almost 3 minutes after you turn it off. But, if you want to rip a 6×6 post, it will do it.
> 
> Wood butcher, could have used you the other day. My cargo trailers wheel fell off. I inherited it and think I could have bought a new one for how much i poured into it. paint, tires, bearings, brakes, lights, ugh.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Our son had a trailer like that. He finally scrapped it and and bought the real deal for less than the cost of the next repair I think ;-)


----------



## pottz

guys it's been a blast once again but im out for tonight,we'll talk again tomorrow,well after tonight…..i hope-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I think the bench top would be fine if all you made were small things. But it is going to struggle with something like a 8/4 70" board.
> 
> At my new job I will get to use a jointer. an old dj20 delta. straight knifes unfortunately.
> 
> They also have the scariest table saw every made, lol. Its an old whitney. I think it can take a 16" blade! No rivnig knife and the ergonomics on it are terrible cause its so big. The blade will spin for almost 3 minutes after you turn it off. But, if you want to rip a 6×6 post, it will do it.
> 
> Wood butcher, could have used you the other day. My cargo trailers wheel fell off. I inherited it and think I could have bought a new one for how much i poured into it. paint, tires, bearings, brakes, lights, ugh.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> your new job,you have life insurance i hope?
> 
> - pottz


Haha, I wont use that thing very often. maybe once a week, probably less. I will be doing mostly veneers. The table saw I will use the most is an unisaw. Still no riving knife which is disapointing.

Im not a crazy safety person, but I do like at least a riving knife.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah he would have a duck fit had he been in the shop this morning. Batteries exploding, oil containers on the shelf torching off, tires blew up, fire extinguisher powder everywhere and still FULL INFERNO.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny yes what happened to you is important but you have my empathy- soldier we are all trying to survive- Please shout on what you want… Brother, we are here for you but we have others who need addressing.

Pottz- do you need 100 days or will you layout your "show" plans?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wood butcher, could have used you the other day. My cargo trailers wheel fell off. I inherited it and think I could have bought a new one for how much i poured into it. paint, tires, bearings, brakes, lights, ugh.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I feel ya, just did repacked my neighbors two trailers and put the new tires on it he bought. Then of course had to fix the lights he keeps breaking off. LOL, hey it's decent scratch money.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so your saying just a typical day in an auto shop,right?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, NOT. Very rare we have issues, we are an older bunch of which I am the youngest. Now weirdness that goes on in the street out front, All The Time, must be the quality air… LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nancy Sinatra - Boots.

"You keep losing when you oughta not bet…...."

Talk about dancing girls, whoa Gentlemen!!! I think after watching this this morning I will be extra nice to the Wife today, nudge nudge, say no more, say no more…..............


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Responding to DW question about "I fought the law:"

That song was written by Sonny Curtis, of the Crickets, after Buddy Holly died. It is pure Texas outlaw. Sonny Curtis, btw, is said to have been the first to record using a Fender Strat.

So, Bobby Fuller version - not the original.

It is the perfect song, tells a story, without too much detail, rebellious, like alot of country genre songs.

That is why it has been covered by so many bands and artists. I have heard versions by:
Bobby Fuller, of course.
Hank Williams Jr.
Springsteen
Tom Petty
Roy Orbison
Beastie Boys
Dead Kennedys
Green Day
And, The Clash, which will always be my personal favorite. Ask me who my all-time favorite band is, and hands down, The Clash. I saw them at Shea Stadium in 1982. One thing I remember was during a pause between songs, Joe Strummer was standing up there, sweating, and said to the crowd, "Come on People, I really need you to get off your a$$ and do something, anything, we can change things, but you have to act." Most people in the crowd just stared blankly as though Joe was speaking chinese or something. And probably, a fair number of kids there went out and started their own bands - Like I did about a year later.

Side note, The Clash were the first rock group/punk group to incorporate 1st-wave Rap music into a song, Magnificent Seven, (ring ring, 7 am, move yourself to start again, cold water in the face brings you back to this awful place).

I sang this song live at Squeezbox, NYC, with the house band in 1997, where I was a regular from the beginning. Legendary club. (And VERY decadent)

Sonny Curtis said that he really liked the Clash version of his song, and I think he met them, or they met him in Lubbock when the Clash were touring the States. It is said that they recorded a version of this song together, but it has never been released.

Another side note, Joe Strummer said he did not want any memorials upon his death. What he wanted, was for people to plant trees! This was done, an entire forest planted for him on an island off the coast of England. If YOU did not plant any trees last year, you can make up for it this year!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Well Im not that dangerous, But I do wear crocs in the shop 100% of the time. I despise shoes so crocs are about what I can handle.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Not being disingenuous here or anything - it is said that walking barefoot upon the Earth retunes one to the frequency of the Earth, which has a healing effect. Wearing rubber-soled shoes prohibits this alignment and has a deleterious effect.


----------



## corelz125

Guess you can build a bench as the out feed table. Then the space your saving you lose again or adapt to work with what you have already. It seemed to good to be true. Go from a big floor machine to a bench top. I have a 4" bench top and it gotta go to small. That used machine market isn't much of an option around me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Crispy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Responding to DW question about "I fought the law:"
> 
> That song was written by Sonny Curtis, of the Crickets, after Buddy Holly died. It is pure Texas outlaw. Sonny Curtis, btw, is said to have been the first to record using a Fender Strat.
> 
> So, Bobby Fuller version - not the original.
> 
> It is the perfect song, tells a story, without too much detail, rebellious, like alot of country genre songs.
> 
> That is why it has been covered by so many bands and artists. I have heard versions by:
> Bobby Fuller, of course.
> Hank Williams Jr.
> Springsteen
> Tom Petty
> Roy Orbison
> Beastie Boys
> Dead Kennedys
> Green Day
> And, The Clash, which will always be my personal favorite. Ask me who my all-time favorite band is, and hands down, The Clash. I saw them at Shea Stadium in 1982. One thing I remember was during a pause between songs, Joe Strummer was standing up there, sweating, and said to the crowd, "Come on People, I really need you to get off your a$$ and do something, anything, we can change things, but you have to act." Most people in the crowd just stared blankly as though Joe was speaking chinese or something. And probably, a fair number of kids there went out and started their own bands - Like I did about a year later.
> 
> Side note, The Clash were the first rock group/punk group to incorporate 1st-wave Rap music into a song, Magnificent Seven, (ring ring, 7 am, move yourself to start again, cold water in the face brings you back to this awful place).
> 
> I sang this song live at Squeezbox, NYC, with the house band in 1997, where I was a regular from the beginning. Legendary club. (And VERY decadent)
> 
> Sonny Curtis said that he really liked the Clash version of his song, and I think he met them, or they met him in Lubbock when the Clash were touring the States. It is said that they recorded a version of this song together, but it has never been released.
> 
> Another side note, Joe Strummer said he did not want any memorials upon his death. What he wanted, was for people to plant trees! This was done, an entire forest planted for him on an island off the coast of England. If YOU did not plant any trees last year, you can make up for it this year!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 very interesting


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY!
*"The more laws and order are made prominent, the more thieves and robbers there will be."*-Lao Tzu


----------



## corelz125

What did the boss say when he walked in today? Who has to pay for the damage?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What did the boss say when he walked in today? Who has to pay for the damage?
> 
> - corelz125


He was calm. Wanted to know how my arm was. Insurance handles this one. I suggested we revisit this no alcohol while working policy. LOL


----------



## pottz

> What did the boss say when he walked in today? Who has to pay for the damage?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> He was calm. Wanted to know how my arm was. Insurance handles this one. I suggested we revisit this no alcohol while working policy. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


drinkin on the job those were the days.companies seem to frown on that now-lol.

at the lumber yard i work at we had a lift driver dump a load of lumber,probably 4-5000 lbs over our fence right on top of a volkswagon jetta,well at least it was a jetta.it was towed to the scrap yard.gm didn't look too happy when he saw that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Crispy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yee haw! That'll get your attention. How did it happen?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> drinkin on the job those were the days.companies seem to frown on that now-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Depends where you are. In Spain, and all of Europe, really, it is very common for working men to have a beer with breakfast, and then one or two at lunch. I could never do this because I would either need to go take a siesta, or continue drinking and forget work. On Mallorca, they have this stuff(pictured below), which the old-timers and working men put in their coffee. Keep in mind, the coffee here is WAY stronger than what you Americans drink. It is a liquor made local from mountain herbs and tastes like the Dickens, and is rather potent:









I have this joke about the construction workers here in Spain:

The architect comes on jobsite, is looking around, notices some off things, goes up to the foreman, says, nothing here appears to be square or level???
Foreman says, square? level? hmm? well, those tools are complicated, you have to pay extra for that!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yee haw! That ll get your attention. How did it happen?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Good question. Was working across shop and underneath a truck repairing wiring. Heard the cry of fire and scrambled out. Was an inferno by the time I got to it. Grab apprentice out of inside And got clear. Tore drivers rear door off to get him. Pulled on tendons in my arm with pins doing that. Plus being singed.


----------



## pottz

> drinkin on the job those were the days.companies seem to frown on that now-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Depends where you are. In Spain, and all of Europe, really, it is very common for working men to have a beer with breakfast, and then one or two at lunch. I could never do this because I would either need to go take a siesta, or continue drinking and forget work. On Mallorca, they have this stuff(pictured below), which the old-timers and working men put in their coffee. Keep in mind, the coffee here is WAY stronger than what you Americans drink. It is a liquor made local from mountain herbs and tastes like the Dickens, and is rather potent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this joke about the construction workers here in Spain:
> 
> The architect comes on jobsite, is looking around, notices some off things, goes up to the foreman, says, nothing here appears to be square or level???
> Foreman says, square? level? hmm? well, those tools are complicated, you have to pay extra for that!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


back in eighties were i worked we'd start drinking about 4pm,beer,wine coolers,whiskey,owner didn't care just have some for him if he wants.good thing changed or i probably would have been an alchoholic by now.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> back in eighties were i worked we d start drinking about 4pm,beer,wine coolers,whiskey,owner didn t care just have some for him if he wants.good thing changed or i probably would have been an alchoholic by now.
> 
> - pottz


I have a theory that this moderate drinking by working men here may be to relieve back-pain from the day before; just a theory though, so dunno…..........

I taught my son how to do shiatsu, so when I am hurting I just have him walk on my back. Much better way to get the blood moving.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian- shiatsu, looks interesting…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> drinkin on the job those were the days.companies seem to frown on that now-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Depends where you are. In Spain, and all of Europe, really, it is very common for working men to have a beer with breakfast, and then one or two at lunch. I could never do this because I would either need to go take a siesta, or continue drinking and forget work. On Mallorca, they have this stuff(pictured below), which the old-timers and working men put in their coffee. Keep in mind, the coffee here is WAY stronger than what you Americans drink. It is a liquor made local from mountain herbs and tastes like the Dickens, and is rather potent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this joke about the construction workers here in Spain:
> 
> The architect comes on jobsite, is looking around, notices some off things, goes up to the foreman, says, nothing here appears to be square or level???
> Foreman says, square? level? hmm? well, those tools are complicated, you have to pay extra for that!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yeah, and most don't pay


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

2021 on track


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"Foreman says, square? level? hmm? well, those tools are complicated, you have to pay extra for that!"

Even with those tools a lot of us have seen the bad and the good in the construction industry… and over the years I have seen improvement in building codes and inspector. The building inspectors- they are a story in itself.

Time for the song- I fought the law… but change the words to the building department won. Satellite imagery is a deal killer for trying to add square footage without a permit…

*Petey* time to check in…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Time for the song- I fought the law… but change the words to the building department won. Satellite imagery is a deal killer for trying to add square footage without a permit…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


True, but heck, they are using drones and helicopters too in the crackdown on illegal builds here, mostly where the super-rich people are. I met a couple of the copter pilots at a party long time ago, they said they thought I was cool so they wouldnt fly over my house - but I didnt trust them - and didnt tell them where I live.


----------



## pottz

> Time for the song- I fought the law… but change the words to the building department won. Satellite imagery is a deal killer for trying to add square footage without a permit…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> True, but heck, they are using drones and helicopters too in the crackdown on illegal builds here, mostly where the super-rich people are. I met a couple of the copter pilots at a party long time ago, they said they thought I was cool so they wouldnt fly over my house - but I didnt trust them - and didnt tell them where I live.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah good call,trust no one.


----------



## corelz125

Used to have my son walk on my back to but now hes to heavy. What did the owner of the car say when they got that call?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian… CCTV everywhere… thermal imaging…every keystroke saved…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to have my son walk on my back to but now hes to heavy. *What did the owner of the car say when they got that call?*
> 
> - corelz125


*
What did the owner of the car say when they got that call?*










- corelz125
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pottz

hey lets kick off the night with a little stones,jumpin jack flash boys! after that maybe some john melencamp,rain on the scarecrow. after that im lookin forward too what the bandits got in store for us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey lets kick off the night with a little stones,jumpin jack flash boys! after that maybe some john melencamp,rain on the scarecrow. after that im lookin forward too what the bandits got in store for us.
> 
> - pottz


Did you forget DW? Has anyone noticed the profile icon of the Beagle has been updated/changed? This is our Dog- elect 2021


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey lets kick off the night with a little stones,jumpin jack flash boys! after that maybe some john melencamp,rain on the scarecrow. after that im lookin forward too what the bandits got in store for us.
> 
> - pottz


Something must be wrong with m y hearing aids. Is that supposed to be music?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I seen the beagle is more relaxed.

I wish your beagle would come teach our doodle to relax. Damn dog needs some CBD oil.


----------



## pottz

hey im listening to seriusxm and the 60" channel and theve been playing a bunch of beach boys today so im gonna throw out(surfin usa) hey im a socal guy and they started out about 5 miles from me,plus thers a bad ass band thats stood the test of time.peace jocks!


----------



## pottz

> I seen the beagle is more relaxed.
> 
> I wish your beagle would come teach our doodle to relax. Damn dog needs some CBD oil.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ha ha, oh the beagle has two speeds, totally chilled out or 200 mph!!! there is no in between!


----------



## pottz

> hey lets kick off the night with a little stones,jumpin jack flash boys! after that maybe some john melencamp,rain on the scarecrow. after that im lookin forward too what the bandits got in store for us.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Something must be wrong with m y hearing aids. Is that supposed to be music?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


cmon bob let your hair down pour your favorite libation and lets get crazy buddy!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Used to have my son walk on my back to but now hes to heavy. What did the owner of the car say when they got that call?
> 
> - corelz125


Good question, and I really don't know. Benefit of being a peon. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Rolling Stones Feat Lisa Fischer - Gimme Shelter





best version- IMO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to have my son walk on my back to but now hes to heavy. What did the owner of the car say when they got that call?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Good question, and I really don t know.* Benefit of being a peon.* LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny stop the negative peon comparison… I see you as a man who is experienced in BOHICA Yes both of us went down physically- the damage was done and now we heal… Come on warrior it ain't over unless one gives up hope.

I have a saying- I want to play the game, but please explain the rules? how do you learn the rules? play the game until you get…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Praise report *and the music for my post will be-





Why? I am eligible under the 1B group to get the vaccine with my school district … yay I pray that it is good- Moderna?


----------



## CWWoodworking

You getting the vaccine DW?

I personally am not rushing to get it. Might at some point I guess. I don't interact with a lot of people so not a high risk.

Funny story, this morning I read an article about a senator that said give relief funds to those who get vaccine. Wife asked me if I'd get it if they offered money. Told her I'd do a hit of ecstasy if they gave me enough. Might even let them micro chip me. Poke at the conspiracy theorist out there.


----------



## pottz

> *Praise report *and the music for my post will be-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I am eligible under the 1B group to get the vaccine with my school district … yay I pray that it is good- Moderna?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats nice buddy but lets not preach,some here may not want the gospel,just sayin.kinda like not talking politics?


----------



## pottz

> You getting the vaccine DW?
> 
> I personally am not rushing to get it. Might at some point I guess. I don't interact with a lot of people so not a high risk.
> 
> Funny story, this morning I read an article about a senator that said give relief funds to those who get vaccine. Wife asked me if I'd get it if they offered money. Told her I'd do a hit of ecstasy if they gave me enough. Might even let them micro chip me. Poke at the conspiracy theorist out there.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh im gettin it as soon as they say go!


----------



## CWWoodworking

I'm not afraid to get it. I not old enough anyway. i figure I will let the people that need it get it first. I am very healthy and virtually never get sick. I haven't been to doctor in over a decade.


----------



## corelz125

I'm not rushing out to get it. I don't get the flu shot. Feel the same as cww I'm not in a high risk group and other people out there need it more than me. I do get sick though thats one if the joys of kids in school.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny stop the negative peon comparison… I see you as a man who is experienced in BOHICA Yes both of us went down physically- the damage was done and now we heal… Come on warrior it ain t over unless one gives up hope.
> 
> I have a saying- I want to play the game, but please explain the rules? how do you learn the rules? play the game until you get…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good one DW. This has been 1st job where I have not been required by management to do anything but the job I was hired to do, fix vehicles and train an apprentice. LOVE IT. Finally no being in charge, meetings and extra duty as assigned stuff. Only decision I make is when I eat lunch.

At this shop the game is simple, come in on time, fix stuff, eat lunch before 1400 and then go home at 1800.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Woodworking question-

Anyone got a suggestion for a 2hp router set? Fixed and plunge base combo.

I'm gonna need one. Probably leaning Dewalt. No Bosch. I've had problems 3x's now. That's enough.

So for my new job it will be more woodworking. I was going to use a dewalt 20v for the small router, whatever you guys suggest for the 2 base deal. Need anything else?

I will have a 3hp router table available to use.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodworking question-
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion for a 2hp router set? Fixed and plunge base combo.
> 
> I'm gonna need one. Probably leaning Dewalt. No Bosch. I've had problems 3x's now. That's enough.
> 
> So for my new job it will be more woodworking. I was going to use a dewalt 20v for the small router, whatever you guys suggest for the 2 base deal. Need anything else?
> 
> I will have a 3hp router table available to use.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


If no Bosch then next one down would be Dewalt, my opinion only. I have a Hitachi set I got 12 years ago and it has worked well. Last month the main bearing went bad and I replaced it. Not bad, $12 part and about 30 minutes of time, no special tools needed. It is louder than the others but hey it has worked well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

People who are waiting… but there is no available appointment as the media says go and apply… It was through the grace of God that my life is serving… Pottz when praising God as I did- to label it as a comparison to politics? Buddy, you would have made a great "Pontius Pilate" crucify DW or Barabus…


----------



## pottz

> I'm not afraid to get it. I not old enough anyway. i figure I will let the people that need it get it first. I am very healthy and virtually never get sick. I haven't been to doctor in over a decade.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


well maybe you should.how old if i may ask are you? if your over 40 you need a yearly physical man.take care of yourself buddy.


----------



## pottz

> People who are waiting… but there is no available appointment as the media says go and apply… It was through the grace of God that my life is serving… Pottz when praising God as I did- to label it as a comparison to politics? Buddy, you would have made a great "Pontius Pilate" crucify DW or Barabus…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's called seperation of church and state,and too avoid conflict we should follow that rule.you chastise my politics,well i dont want religion brought into the conversations either! peace.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Turning 42 this year. I can feel my body slowing down from my thirties but still healthy. I have never had a check up.


----------



## pottz

> Turning 42 this year. I can feel my body slowing down from my thirties but still healthy. I have never had a check up.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah well get your ass in and get one!!! just a friend making a comment.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> People who are waiting… but there is no available appointment as the media says go and apply… It was through the grace of God that my life is serving… Pottz when praising God as I did- to label it as a comparison to politics? Buddy, you would have made a great "Pontius Pilate" crucify DW or Barabus…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, I'll be honest. Sometimes I have no idea what your talking about. LMAO.


----------



## pottz

next up on the music lineup,the mommas and the pappas-monday manday….........

where the hell id bandit,he's better at this than me?


----------



## pottz

> People who are waiting… but there is no available appointment as the media says go and apply… It was through the grace of God that my life is serving… Pottz when praising God as I did- to label it as a comparison to politics? Buddy, you would have made a great "Pontius Pilate" crucify DW or Barabus…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, I'll be honest. Sometimes I have no idea what your talking about. LMAO.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


join the club.you want the starter package or the long term till you die program?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I ain't getting any younger, better sign me up for life


----------



## pottz

> I ain't getting any younger, better sign me up for life
> 
> - CWWoodworking


you sure?


----------



## pottz

sure seems quit tonight,you guys awake or just pissed off?


----------



## pottz

i guess we crossed lines tonight,and thats gonna happen when "friends" talk politics and religion,or "sex". but we need too do one important thing,we need too respect each others opinions or beliefs! as long as we do that,we can remain friends ;-) so as far as im concerned were still friends….right?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sure seems quit tonight,you guys awake or just pissed off?
> 
> - pottz


My arm is still sore from yesterdays fiasco / inferno. Took it easy, did some planning for finishing room projects. Wife's Uncle hit me with proposal last week to bring family here instead. So we agreed to add another 12 months to my original plan while we explore this new option. So now 29 months and a maybe.. LOL. No telling where he might want to settle. I did insist that no where that has cold winters. Pins in my arm and wrist hate cold weather.


----------



## pottz

> sure seems quit tonight,you guys awake or just pissed off?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My arm is still sore from yesterdays fiasco / inferno. Took it easy, did some planning for finishing room projects. Wife s Uncle hit me with proposal last week to bring family here instead. So we agreed to add another 12 months to my original plan while we explore this new option. So now 29 months and a maybe.. LOL. No telling where he might want to settle. I did insist that no where that has cold winters. Pins in my arm and wrist hate cold weather.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny forget the ukrain idea,bring them here man,you really wanna go too the ukrain man?yeah we have problems here in the states but nothing like they deal with.anyone that thinks america sucks can go too hell man.this is the greatest place on earth,if you dont believe that…...get the hell out,and may god bless you,and i say that with love brother….................peace, man!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny forget the ukrain idea,bring them here man,you really wanna go too the ukrain man?yeah we have problems here in the states but nothing like they deal with.anyone that thinks america sucks can go too hell man.this is the greatest place on earth,if you dont believe that…...get the hell out,and may god bless you,and i say that with love brother….................peace, man!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I believe you have mistaken my desire to go to Ukraine to be based on current events. My plan has been in motion since 2011. Our reason for returning to Ukraine is for way of life / semi retirement / be with family issues. Nothing to do with politics or where I think the USA is headed. I have remained this long to watch the kids grow up and go off to college my youngest graduates next year. No mortgage, good job plus I get disability from here, and above all a much more relaxed work environment (3 day weeks at my job) 8 weeks paid vacation plus about 22 holidays as well as some sick time. We work way much here, I want to enjoy time with my wife and family.


----------



## pottz

> gunny forget the ukrain idea,bring them here man,you really wanna go too the ukrain man?yeah we have problems here in the states but nothing like they deal with.anyone that thinks america sucks can go too hell man.this is the greatest place on earth,if you dont believe that…...get the hell out,and may god bless you,and i say that with love brother….................peace, man!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I believe you have mistaken my desire to go to Ukraine to be based on current events. My plan has been in motion since 2011. Our reason for returning to Ukraine is for way of life / semi retirement / be with family issues. Nothing to do with politics or where I think the USA is headed. I have remained this long to watch the kids grow up and go off to college my youngest graduates next year. No mortgage, good job plus I get disability from here, and above all a much more relaxed work environment (3 day weeks at my job) 8 weeks paid vacation plus about 22 holidays as well as some sick time. We work way much here, I want to enjoy time with my wife and family.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no mistaken gunny i just know your not mstaken in your reasons for leaving,but it sounds like her family knows were the best place is right here in the good ol usa,as do you right? cmon bud,the ukrain of all places? dont be foolish? even her family knows the place too be!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey im listening to seriusxm and the 60" channel and theve been playing a bunch of beach boys today so im gonna throw out(surfin usa) hey im a socal guy and they started out about 5 miles from me,plus thers a bad ass band thats stood the test of time.peace jocks!
> 
> - pottz


Now, that's better. My hearing aids are working again. CAn't wait for Mommas and poppas ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of the Beach Boys - any of you see the movie Love and Mercy, with John Cusack as Brian Wilson? Really good movie, Cusack nails that role. Alot of "issues" explored/explained in that movie, like the rivalry with the Beatles, Brian´s genius, his mental downfall.

Highly recommend it.

Side note, if you go back and see many of Cusack´s early films, you may notice that he is always wearing a Clash shirt in at least one scene, and in one movie - for like the whole movie. Not only was he a Clash-head, he later became very good friends with Joe Strummer up until Joe´s death.


----------



## corelz125

I have a dewalt and a Milwaukee router with both bases. The Milwaukee is nice but I use the dewalt more because it's variable speed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

+1 on "Love and Mercy"

On Routers I have he older Porter Cables like 7 or 8 of them!

One day golf tournament today. Couples. I have been playing like crap. Can't maintain focus for long stretches.

Reading through all these diverse posts is a crack up.

Have a great day


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Old joke attributed to Mark Twain:

The wife said we need new curtains.
I said the old curtains are perfectly fine.
So we comprimised and went out to buy new curtains.

An oldie but a goodie:
Rick Derringer and Johnny Winter - Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Old joke attributed to Mark Twain:
> 
> The wife said we need new curtains.
> I said the old curtains are perfectly fine.
> So we comprimised and went out to buy new curtains.
> 
> An oldie but a goodie:
> Rick Derringer and Johnny Winter - Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You can substitute rug for curtains and you have my wife and me.

Drawer box building in shop today. 37 and done. Glad, pretty boring after about 10.

Did you guys watch the 22 yr old poet at the inauguration? Geez, I remember when I was 22. All I could think about was where my next beer was. Brilliance is the only thing That comes to mind.


----------



## pottz

> Old joke attributed to Mark Twain:
> 
> The wife said we need new curtains.
> I said the old curtains are perfectly fine.
> So we comprimised and went out to buy new curtains.
> 
> An oldie but a goodie:
> Rick Derringer and Johnny Winter - Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> You can substitute rug for curtains and you have my wife and me.
> 
> Drawer box building in shop today. 37 and done. Glad, pretty boring after about 10.
> 
> Did you guys watch the 22 yr old poet at the inauguration? Geez, I remember when I was 22. All I could think about was where my next beer was. Brilliance is the only thing That comes to mind.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yes quite inspiring,maybe there is hope for todays younger generation.

out in the shop working a maloof style stool,shaping done now the "fun" part,sanding,and sanding,and more sanding.


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Drawer box building in shop today. 37 and done. Glad, pretty boring after about 10.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I feel ya, did these couple weeks ago, talk about mind numbing and eating time. Think my batch came out to 60 total. Made a few extra as this size is what I use in all the other drawers. Finished the insides before glue up, then painted each box individually.


----------



## pottz




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Gunny, I got a question for you - without getting all political>>>>>

Why would NG deploy to DC without their TA-50 gear? Cause Im seeing photos of them bivouacked on marble floors and asphalt parking garages, with nothing but their pack gear. Doesnt seem right, when they could be sleeping somewhat comfy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood I would also like an answer to that . It seemed weird.

We came in 3rd today . means we got our money back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey Gunny, I got a question for you - without getting all political>>>>>
> 
> Why would NG deploy to DC without their TA-50 gear? Cause Im seeing photos of them bivouacked on marble floors and asphalt parking garages, with nothing but their pack gear. Doesn't seem right, when they could be sleeping somewhat comfy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- +1 on bringing attention to this show of force or what appeared to be a show of force. Like you stated look at how they were to bivouac in a garage on the concrete- no- ta-50- Two things that I didn't see- magazines for the rifles and TA-50 gear. All for what enemy, for they came and went home…

The treatment of the National Guard compared to the liberal cities that housed the home-less in nice hotels


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Again, shying away from any political commentary - My understanding is that there are really two classes of NG. There is what I will call the A-team, which is sub-division of the Army Reserve, and can be deployed to a hot zone, ready to fight. Then there is the B-Team, which I think, were the groups that were deployed to DC. But all these guys are issued TA-50 gear, and should have taken it with them - unless someone told them not to???? Them being in a hurry, and just leaving that gear behind doesnt make sense.

It may be a possibility that we only see "select" photos, if ya know what I mean. Agitprop. I did see one or two photos of grunts setting up field tents.

The missing magazines DW points out is sorta understandable, I suppose, and were likely cached somewhere or other. This may be SOP for the B-Team???

I know there is a pretty big army base just across the Potomac with lots of barracks, I forget the name of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Gunny, I got a question for you - without getting all political>>>>>
> 
> Why would NG deploy to DC without their TA-50 gear? Cause Im seeing photos of them bivouacked on marble floors and asphalt parking garages, with nothing but their pack gear. Doesn t seem right, when they could be sleeping somewhat comfy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Brian- +1 on bringing attention to this show of force or what appeared to be a show of force. Like you stated look at how they were to bivouac in a garage on the concrete- no- ta-50- Two things that I didn t see- magazines for the rifles and TA-50 gear. All for what enemy, for they came and went home…
> 
> *The treatment of the National Guard compared to the liberal cities that housed the home-less in nice hotels*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I hope that you stay close and share the problems of having pins, cold weather, and finding a place to call home. More importantly, think of us as Lithium batteries can we make to the next recharge?

My bet is on you- just keep your home life secure follow your beliefs in God…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news reports I saw said some NG were nearly hit by cars in the parking garages. That doesn't surprise me. When I worked on the Olympic Hotel in downtown Seattle the valets zipping through the parking garage were dangerous. I thought the indoor speed limit should be no more the 30 mph.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The news reports I saw said some NG were nearly hit by cars in the parking garages. That doesn t surprise me. When I worked on the Olympic Hotel in downtown Seattle the valets zipping through the parking garage were dangerous. I thought the indoor speed limit should be no more the 30 mph.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Putting aside the social turmoil- I don't see any outreach to do an expose on the NG member's personal life changes from civilian to NG… the type of people who are serving and the hardships that they made to protect the capitol?

Deja' Vu?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey Gunny, I got a question for you - without getting all political>>>>>
> 
> Why would NG deploy to DC without their TA-50 gear? Cause Im seeing photos of them bivouacked on marble floors and asphalt parking garages, with nothing but their pack gear. Doesnt seem right, when they could be sleeping somewhat comfy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A good question. This would be my guess. Unlike other countries we as Americans do not deploy the military inside our own border. An appearance thing so to speak. So if we send 20,000 truly combat ready troops to DC that will be all over the news. American public is rather fickle about such things when it is in our own yard. Add to this that the overall operation was slapped together and such I am not surprised.

Think on this. In a combat zone, such as Iraq. Someone comes over the berm. That is a breach. Use of deadly force is authorized. Which means we will have dead people. Period, doesn't matter if they are lost, just sightseeing, or wanted a cool picture, members of the free press etc etc.

So applying that same reaction how do you think everyone would react when some idiot tried something stupid and instead of being all polite and soothing they just took them out in a hail of 50 cal gunfire, or by a missile strike.

Never mind the security risk being run in this whole escapade with rapid deployment of National Guard troops. You have no idea what any one person or group of persons will do. Sure they held some back for the obvious social media posters views. But what about the ones that are smart enough to keep it to themselves?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I say good evening- fantastic conversation tonight…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Willie


----------



## pottz

> Willie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


great choice bob,a true legend.


----------



## pottz

check out this drum solo by ginger baker of the band cream,if you enjoy brilliant drumming this is it.not bad for a guy almost 80.he has since passed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Definitely amazing!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Add to this that the overall operation was slapped together and such I am not surprised.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So then something like>>>> organize your closet, and in short order it is as disorganized as you found it when you decided to clean it up…....................

Perhaps we should consider following Caligula´s example when he made his horse a Senator, he probably had it right, for instance, a horse would be very unlikely to vote for most Laws.

Just read that Hank Aaron died. The master of hitting hardballs really far. He took the Covid19 Jab on Jan 6th to prove to People of Color that the jabbing was safe. He died of Covid19 on Jan 18th. Oops. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

And when not-so-much-a-doctor-anymore-after-45+ years-of-NIH-mismanagement- Frauchi - was asked by a reporter about the tragedy of Aaron´s death, and if there was any evidence that the vaccine caused his death - He pinched his shoulders back, cleared his throat in an authoritative manner, and squeaked in a criminal Irgun sorta Brooklyn accent: "Yes, yes, yes, a tragedy, tragic, so sad for such a young guy. Beisbol was bery bery good to him. But this is what We, in the scientific community call a - coincidence."


----------



## pottz

so you think the vaccine killed him? he probably already had the virus when he got the shot,plus the first one only gives a partial amount of protection.i dont think we should assume the vaccine was what caused his death.we dont need too discourage people from getting vaccinated,that would be a bigger mistake imho.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so you think the vaccine killed him? he probably already had the virus when he got the shot,plus the first one only gives a partial amount of protection.i dont think we should assume the vaccine was what caused his death.we dont need too discourage people from getting vaccinated,that would be a bigger mistake imho.
> 
> - pottz


Biggest issue now is all the red tape they pushed out getting the vaccine into someone's arm. Politics aside this is a "CF" of glacial proportions.


----------



## corelz125

One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts his foot in and pauses. He yells down the stairs, "Was I getting in or out of the bath?"

The 94 year old yells back, "I don't know, I'll come up and see." He starts up the stairs and pauses, then he yells, "Was I going up the stairs or coming down?"

The 92 year old was sitting at the kitchen table having coffee listening to his brothers. He shakes his head and says, "I sure hope I never get that forgetful." He knocks on wood for good luck. He then yells, "I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door."


----------



## corelz125

Two young businessmen in Florida were sitting down for a break in their soon-to-be new store in the shopping mall.

As yet, the store wasn't ready, with only a few shelves and display racks set up.

One said to the other, "I'll bet that any minute now some senior is going to walk by, put his face to the window, and ask what we're selling."

Sure enough, just a moment later, a curious senior gentleman walked up to the window, looked around intensely and rapped on the glass, then in a loud voice asked, "What are you sellin' here?"

One of the men replied sarcastically, "We're selling sarcastic know it alls."

Without skipping a beat, the old timer said, "You're doing well. Only two left."

Seniors - don't mess with them, they've been aroun


----------



## pottz

> One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts his foot in and pauses. He yells down the stairs, "Was I getting in or out of the bath?"
> 
> The 94 year old yells back, "I don't know, I'll come up and see." He starts up the stairs and pauses, then he yells, "Was I going up the stairs or coming down?"
> 
> The 92 year old was sitting at the kitchen table having coffee listening to his brothers. He shakes his head and says, "I sure hope I never get that forgetful." He knocks on wood for good luck. He then yells, "I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door."
> 
> - corelz125


man im almost their myself !


----------



## pottz

> Two young businessmen in Florida were sitting down for a break in their soon-to-be new store in the shopping mall.
> 
> As yet, the store wasn't ready, with only a few shelves and display racks set up.
> 
> One said to the other, "I'll bet that any minute now some senior is going to walk by, put his face to the window, and ask what we're selling."
> 
> Sure enough, just a moment later, a curious senior gentleman walked up to the window, looked around intensely and rapped on the glass, then in a loud voice asked, "What are you sellin' here?"
> 
> One of the men replied sarcastically, "We're selling sarcastic know it alls."
> 
> Without skipping a beat, the old timer said, "You're doing well. Only two left."
> 
> Seniors - don't mess with them, they've been aroun
> 
> - corelz125


this one i am their !


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Moving on, this has been bugging me since I saw it. Lets see if you wise guys can make sense of this one:

Obama, sitting at desk in Oval Office.









Trump, sitting at desk in Oval Office.









Biden, sitting at desk in Oval Office. Notice anything unusual? look out the center window>>>>>>









Again, but even more interesting.









In the first photo of Biden, there is a truck parked there, not far from the building. In the second photo of Biden, there is the truck, and a car parked in front of a house or garage.









So, what am I saying here? Nothing, because I dont live there, so the theater show doesnt affect me personally.


----------



## CWWoodworking

So there is a truck parked outside? I don't get it?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

CW, really? Look at the photo of Trump at his desk. Are you telling me that it is normal/acceptable/realistic for someone to park a truck on that lawn. Pretty sure security protocol alone would prohibit such a thing. Also, there cannot possibly be a car parked in front of a house on the Whitehouse lawn, ya know, because the Whitehouse is like surrounded by a fence and stuff, and then there are all the trees!!! Ever been there? It is a rather large lawn, and no little house type buildings are even close - unless they built one in three days. LOl.

Link to the video. Watch it for yourselves. Notice the moulding around the windows, notice the colour of the sash(which has always been white), notice where the people exit the office and what is outside of the doorway. Notice how the feed cuts away exactly when you see what is outside. That is NOT the Oval Office Biden is signing EO´s in. It is theater, ie., fake.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the jokes



> so you think the vaccine killed him? he probably already had the virus when he got the shot,plus the first one only gives a partial amount of protection.*i dont think we should assume the vaccine was what caused his death.we dont need too discourage people from getting vaccinated,that would be a bigger mistake imho*.
> 
> - pottz


+1 good advice. I am getting the vaccination on the 30th… There are a plethora of stories out there claiming the side effect in a negative manner… I am praying for protection and guidance that it will go well…

Question anyone here get the vaccination yet?


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the jokes
> 
> so you think the vaccine killed him? he probably already had the virus when he got the shot,plus the first one only gives a partial amount of protection.*i dont think we should assume the vaccine was what caused his death.we dont need too discourage people from getting vaccinated,that would be a bigger mistake imho*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 good advice. I am getting the vaccination on the 30th… There are a plethora of stories out there claiming the side effect in a negative manner… I am praying for protection and guidance that it will go well…
> 
> Question anyone here get the vaccination yet?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


as soon as i can,im 60 so right now it's 75+ hopefully in the next round,probably a couple months out yet,there way behind here in calif,nothing i didn't expect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bet possible doctored photo…


----------



## CWWoodworking

I would imagine that a compound like the WH would need maintenance/construction/something almost daily. So a truck doesn't do much for me. I also watched the video. Also didnt see much but I'm not all that up on want it supposed to look like.

If it was actually a fake Oval Office, I still don't care. Probably have a reason for it.

It will come out if it was. A group that big couldn't hold a secret like that for more than 35 minutes. That's why the "rigged" election is so laughable. It would take 100s possibly 1000s of people to pull it off. And all of them kept their mouth shut? Not a chance.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Question anyone here get the vaccination yet?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> as soon as i can,im 60 so right now it s 75+ hopefully in the next round,probably a couple months out yet,there way behind here in calif,nothing i didn t expect.
> 
> - pottz


IMO- it will take a while, a month or 2 but they're making progress… People today want it now or even yesterday.
We have been aware of COVID for almost a year- the reality of the virus is it's real…


----------



## pottz

> I would imagine that a compound like the WH would need maintenance/construction/something almost daily. So a truck doesn't do much for me. I also watched the video. Also didnt see much but I'm not all that up on want it supposed to look like.
> 
> If it was actually a fake Oval Office, I still don't care. Probably have a reason for it.
> 
> It will come out if it was. A group that big couldn't hold a secret like that for more than 35 minutes. That's why the "rigged" election is so laughable. It would take 100s possibly 1000s of people to pull it off. And all of them kept their mouth shut? Not a chance.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 ive seen many times trucks or equipment at the white house doing repairs or whatever,if ya wanna see something "suspicous" i guess you will.


----------



## pottz

> Question anyone here get the vaccination yet?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> as soon as i can,im 60 so right now it s 75+ hopefully in the next round,probably a couple months out yet,there way behind here in calif,nothing i didn t expect.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO- it will take a while, a month or 2 but they re making progress… People today want it now or even yesterday.
> We have been aware of COVID for almost a year- the reality of the virus is it s real…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?
> 
> - pottz


Here in Georgia you have better chance of winning lottery.

LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Interesting discussion.

Pottz in Fla it is 65+ (I am not that old) and 65+ in fla. is a LOT of people!

I can wait.

Did not know Hank was vaccinated days before he died. Robert Kennedy you tube DW (I think posted) might be an omen.

Men beat the lady's today.


----------



## pottz

> whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here in Georgia you have better chance of winning lottery.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah what happened to operation "warp speed",apparently the government has a different meaning too that term.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So, what am I saying here? Nothing, because I dont live there, so the theater show doesnt affect me personally.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


While I do enjoy a good conspiracy theory I would venture a guess into security protocol realm. Number of things could be used. Might be the glass can be programmed for different backgrounds, or turned on and off as needed. That would be more for aesthetic than security. Or they might be at alternative location, again using the tech to mask the true location. Or it could just be a truck on the lawn that is doing work recently ordered.

Considering the events of the past month enhanced security protocols would be advisable. Someone in his position would be foolish to not listen to such advice. No uncommon among world leaders to do so.

Something that really bugs me is the security around Congress. Amazing that a group got in without heavy firepower and were able to stay in for hours and act as if they were at a museum. What message or example did we leave for those who would consider a strike in a more forceful and destructive manner?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah what happened to operation "warp speed",apparently the government has a different meaning too that term.
> 
> - pottz


Captain, *Warp Drive* is currently offline. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Question anyone here get the vaccination yet?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> as soon as i can,im 60 so right now it s 75+ hopefully in the next round,probably a couple months out yet,there way behind here in calif,nothing i didn t expect.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO- it will take a while, a month or 2 but they re making progress… People today want it now or even yesterday.
> We have been aware of COVID for almost a year- the reality of the virus is it s real…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?
> 
> - pottz


I am going with the school district that I work for 1B - they have a school site for the teachers… Hey they got to get the schools open. Otherwise, things are about the same here as to where you guys live. They post-government web info and when you try to get an appointment- none available… the same runaround in FL where my Mom lives.

It will eventually get us the jab - there is some push back but they will figure a way to get people…


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN,

I don't know what "normal" security for the capital building is. Having said that, I do think no security is "off" the mark for any reasonable group of people in charge of securing that building.

I have a friend that retired from the S.S. White House division. I will ask him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Considering the events of the past month enhanced security protocols would be advisable. Someone in his position would be foolish to not listen to such advice. No uncommon among world leaders to do so.
> 
> Something that really bugs me is the security around Congress. Amazing that a group got in without heavy firepower and were able to stay in for hours and act as if they were at a museum. What message or example did we leave for those who would consider a strike in a more forceful and destructive manner?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'll back to this tonight- great point to discuss…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here in Georgia you have better chance of winning lottery.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Old people here in Indiana.

I understand why frontline workers and old people should get it first. But if the problem is getting enough people lined up, give it one more week and open it up to 100% of public. Those 2 groups of people will not get herd immunity and that should be goal 1.


----------



## pottz

> yeah what happened to operation "warp speed",apparently the government has a different meaning too that term.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Captain, *Warp Drive* is currently offline. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


scotty has informed me were running low on dilithium crystals resulting in a delay for warp speed!


----------



## pottz

> whats the current protocol for who gets vaccinated where you are?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here in Georgia you have better chance of winning lottery.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Old people here in Indiana.
> 
> I understand why frontline workers and old people should get it first. But if the problem is getting enough people lined up, give it one more week and open it up to 100% of public. Those 2 groups of people will not get herd immunity and that should be goal 1.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


seems the problem is getting the vaccine out to the various hospitals or sites providing it,not sure if the problem is slow production or just typical government screw ups.many here in california are calling for gov.newsom to be recalled.might happen,ask gray davis-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN,
> 
> I don t know what "normal" security for the capital building is. Having said that, I do think no security is "off" the mark for any reasonable group of people in charge of securing that building.
> 
> I have a friend that retired from the S.S. White House division. I will ask him.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I really don't know either. My experience in military wants me to SECURE the building and take the fight right back at the aggressors. Hard and fast. That did not happen even when they did get organized. Way to many people walked away from that unscathed. Yeah sure they are going after people now and all. But that many got in, and stayed and then went back home. Security = epic fail, in my opinion.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> scotty has informed me were running low on dilithium crystals resulting in a delay for warp speed!
> 
> - pottz


Our current speed is just short of Glacial.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When I referred to you all as wise guys, I was being sincere, not condescending. I thought I noticed something weird and was asking if you all did too, maybe too forcibly. I have done some more fact-checking - here is what I found:

Photo #1 The oval office
Photo #2 again, and in the background you can see some sort of house or building.
Photo #3 again, in the background you can see cars parked on a driveway.

So, it was a nothing burger, I made assumptions and was wrong, and I apologize for any misunderstanding. At the least, I was man enough to admit I was incorrect.


----------



## Peteybadboy

My understanding of WARP speed and distribution.

Warp speed was to develop the vaccine. Fed. Gov was responsible to get the vaccines to the Gov of each state. That Governor develops the plan for the state working with towns and counties, health care hospitals etc. (all states are different) to get the vaccine into arms. What in the cable TV industry called the last mile is the problem. Problems involved. Sub Zero storage, People taken from what job just to do Vaccines?, where to we give and organize vaccines?, how do we book appointments? Do we do walk ins stand in line? How do you provide security for "stand in line", who goes first? Is there enough needles? etc etc. (What we call a Sh$t show) because this is an epic scale event and never? done before on such scale?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I referred to you all as wise guys, I was being sincere, not condescending. I thought I noticed something weird and was asking if you all did too, maybe too forcibly. I have done some more fact-checking - here is what I found:
> 
> Photo #1 The oval office
> Photo #2 again, and in the background you can see some sort of house or building.
> Photo #3 again, in the background you can see cars parked on a driveway.
> 
> So, it was a nothing burger, I made assumptions and was wrong, and I apologize for any misunderstanding. At the least, I was man enough to admit I was incorrect.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Perhaps, but you hardly came off as condescending, you asked a question. We offered opinions, nobody threatened anyone and for me it gave pause for thought.

If you think that is really the answer though consider this. The information you found came from where? Online? Play devils' advocate and be the guy responsible for security. What steps would you take to keep sensitive info from being so easily accessed and disseminated? ONLY way to know is on site recon. We do this all the time for special operations all over the world. Even have teams specially trained to just get intell and report back. Why not just use aerial photos or sat images? In WW2 we used cardboard fake tanks, personal carriers, trucks, and jeeps as well as false radio chatter to keep the Germans busy, and it worked. Doesn't need to be high tech.

We have think tanks that dream such situations up everyday. And then have to come up with plans to defend. It is like football, you never know when the other team is going to run a trick play and catch you with your pants down.

My old CO would often say, an ounce of prevention is worth a ton of reaction.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CW, really? Look at the photo of Trump at his desk. Are you telling me that it is normal/acceptable/realistic for someone to park a truck on that lawn. Pretty sure security protocol alone would prohibit such a thing. Also, there cannot possibly be a car parked in front of a house on the Whitehouse lawn, ya know, because the Whitehouse is like surrounded by a fence and stuff, and then there are all the trees!!! Ever been there? It is a rather large lawn, and no little house type buildings are even close - unless they built one in three days. LOl.
> 
> Link to the video. Watch it for yourselves. Notice the moulding around the windows, notice the colour of the sash(which has always been white), notice where the people exit the office and what is outside of the doorway. Notice how the feed cuts away exactly when you see what is outside. That is NOT the Oval Office Biden is signing EO´s in. It is theater, ie., fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That truck is beside a small hedge, most like a driveway. I doubt if they installed a driveway on the lawn outside the Oval Office. Most likely, Biden hasn't found the fortitude to octuply it yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/

WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/
> 
> WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This is a legit question cause I don't follow the Seattle/Portland nonsense much. When is the governor/government going to step in and clean things up? Even if they are "liberal" they can't think the nonsense is good. I mean at what point do they say enough is enough?


----------



## pottz

> https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/
> 
> WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is a legit question cause I don't follow the Seattle/Portland nonsense much. When is the governor/government going to step in and clean things up? Even if they are "liberal" they can't think the nonsense is good. I mean at what point do they say enough is enough?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i think it's more a question when the voters say enough is enough and flush the political toilet.you gotta realize these incompetents were elected,but can also be voted out.it's a question when people will realize there beautiful city is being destroyed.hopefully it doesn't become the next detroit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/
> 
> WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is a legit question cause I don't follow the Seattle/Portland nonsense much. When is the governor/government going to step in and clean things up? Even if they are "liberal" they can't think the nonsense is good. I mean at what point do they say enough is enough?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


The gubbernor and gubbermint is the problem. They are not "liberal," which by definition should allow them to accept new ideas to clean up the KOMO Seattle is dying mess. "Illiberal" is probably the most accurate description; uncultured, unrefined.

WA is in a Narcissism Crisis. The Dunning Kruger Effect explains it very well. I discovered this searching psychology to find a way to get the city to consider facts. Ignorance is easily addressed with education. Intentionally ignoring fact motivated by greed, narcissism or tribal instincts is stupidity. It cannot be fixed because they are an intentional, willful, conscious decisions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Detroit- (home town) does not compare to the cities West and NW regarding the social unrest that the western cities experienced over and over rioting (Ooops social protesting). The governor of MI is another Newsome type (liberal)...

I would like to have seen a swift shutdown of the social unrest. IMO this could have been done, similar to other uprisings with mounted horses and not bicycles… Should an attack start then quell it! The training and tactile gear were there both on the streets and the capital… made for good news coverage to get people's minds off our real enemy- viral warfare either by design or mutation that is my enemy.

Part2 In all of the cities that we mentioned a lot of people made a lot of money. Always have and always will… and as the saying goes "follow the money…

Bryan- were there any background images from the window showing a hanging scaffold?


----------



## pottz

Bryan- were there any background images from the window showing a hanging scaffold?-dw.

if theirs time dw you might want too retract that one?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in. Sent my helper home, a friends son that wants to learn woodworking. He will be helping me out for a bit as my right arm is still in a sling. Today we took it back apart and hit it with couple coats of poly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/
> 
> WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is a legit question cause I don't follow the Seattle/Portland nonsense much. When is the governor/government going to step in and clean things up? Even if they are "liberal" they can't think the nonsense is good. I mean at what point do they say enough is enough?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i think it s more a question when the voters say enough is enough and flush the political toilet.you gotta realize these incompetents were elected,but can also be voted out.it s a question when people will realize there beautiful city is being destroyed.hopefully it doesn t become the next detroit.
> 
> - pottz


Voters are not likely to be able address these issues. When asked about critical thinking ability psychologists evade the question by responding, "It depends on how you define it." They really do not want to say 60% of the population is stupid. That 60% do not consider facts in decision making. Of the 40% who do consider facts, very few are able to define a problem, engineer a solution and see it through to completion. Fortunately, LJ's are able to complete many outstanding projects.

Politicians are normally ideologues. Their decisions are emotional based and fact irrelevant. Until we get politicians out of gubbermint, there is little hope of recovery. Let Free-Dumb ring ;-(


----------



## pottz

> https://mynorthwest.com/2465657/most-states-vaccinating-people-washington/
> 
> WE don't have to worry about vaccination in WA one way or the other. The state's incompetence continues to lead the "free world." The last was several billion dollars in fraudulent unemployment claims paid while many unemployed with ligament claims are ignored.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is a legit question cause I don't follow the Seattle/Portland nonsense much. When is the governor/government going to step in and clean things up? Even if they are "liberal" they can't think the nonsense is good. I mean at what point do they say enough is enough?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i think it s more a question when the voters say enough is enough and flush the political toilet.you gotta realize these incompetents were elected,but can also be voted out.it s a question when people will realize there beautiful city is being destroyed.hopefully it doesn t become the next detroit.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Voters are not likely to be able address these issues. When asked about critical thinking ability psychologists evade the question by responding, "It depends on how you define it." They really do not want to say 60% of the population is stupid. That 60% do not consider facts in decision making. Of the 40% who do consider facts, very few are able to define a problem, engineer a solution and see it through to completion. Fortunately, LJ's are able to complete many outstanding projects.
> 
> Politicians are normally ideologues. Their decisions are emotional based and fact irrelevant. Until we get politicians out of gubbermint, there is little hope of recovery. Let Free-Dumb ring ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


amen bob :-\


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Something that really bugs me is the security around Congress. Amazing that a group got in without heavy firepower and were able to stay in for hours and act as if they were at a museum. What message or example did we leave for those who would consider a strike in a more forceful and destructive manner?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One thing that I'm curious about is whether or not they were given little resistance to entering. I had a buddy that worked for the SS for a while but left for the FBI as he was worried he wouldn't be able to protect someone he didn't feel was worth protecting. If all of congress and everyone in the white house myteriously disappeared, we really wouldn't be that bad off. There was a time when political reponsibilities weren't sought after as careers but more like jury duty, get in, do your best to help and get back to work. Career politicians will be the death of this country, what we need are those skilled in balancing budgets and maintaining morals to get in, do their best to help and then get back to work. Politician isn't a job, it's an excuse.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Something that really bugs me is the security around Congress. Amazing that a group got in without heavy firepower and were able to stay in for hours and act as if they were at a museum. What message or example did we leave for those who would consider a strike in a more forceful and destructive manner?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One thing that I'm curious about is whether or not they were given little resistance to entering. I had a buddy that worked for the SS for a while but left for the FBI as he was worried he wouldn't be able to protect someone he didn't feel was worth protecting. If all of congress and everyone in the white house myteriously disappeared, we really wouldn't be that bad off. There was a time when political reponsibilities weren't sought after as careers but more like jury duty, get in, do your best to help and get back to work. Career politicians will be the death of this country, what we need are those skilled in balancing budgets and maintaining morals to get in, do their best to help and then get back to work. Politician isn't a job, it's an excuse to avoid actual work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> One thing that I m curious about is whether or not they were given little resistance to entering.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Indeed and you have to assume based on what we saw and how quickly it went down that someone, or more than one helped.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Detroit- (home town) does not compare to the cities West and NW regarding the social unrest that the western cities experienced over and over rioting (Ooops social protesting). The governor of MI is another Newsome type (liberal)...
> 
> I would like to have seen a swift shutdown of the social unrest. IMO this could have been done, similar to other uprisings with mounted horses and not bicycles… Should an attack start then quell it! The training and tactile gear were there both on the streets and the capital… made for good news coverage to get people s minds off our real enemy- viral warfare either by design or mutation that is my enemy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A couple days ago the Seattle police chief said there had been "social" protests nearly every day for the last 6 months. The recent protests of the last week or two have been labeled as insurrection and riots. He said arrests will now be made and there will be prosecutions. The Seattle city attorney had no comment. Apparently he has been taken totally by surprise that the police say there are introducing law enforcement rather than legalizing most criminal activities in Seattle and King County. It will be interesting to see if "social" protests and "insurrection riots" have the same arrest criteria when windows are broken, there is looting and attempted arsons. Anyways, Starbucks announced they will leave the plywood front in place at their Pike Place Market store. I haven't heard about any permanent plywood front at the CHOP location that was the site of attempted arson nearly every night for weeks. The people's lives who reside in the units above that Starbucks obviously do not matter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Reps Ken Buck and Darrel Isa both say good people with good intentions get elected. When they find Congress is so corrupt it cannot be fixed, they either join the good ol' boys club and enjoy the perks or go home in disgust.

Early new reports said the capital was opened for the "insurrection" protestors. Obviously, they were there by invitation.


----------



## corelz125

Vaccines here are by appointment in most places. You can do it online. Some places are are walk ins. They are running out of vaccines though. Say they are waiting on the federal gov't to release more of them.


----------



## pottz

> Reps Ken Buck and Darrel Isa both say good people with good intentions get elected. When they find Congress is so corrupt it cannot be fixed, they either join the good ol' boys club and enjoy the perks or go home in disgust.
> 
> Early new reports said the capital was opened for the "insurrection" protestors. Obviously, they were there by invitation.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 bob thats the problem some new kid gets elected and has good intentions and the good ol boys say you do what we need you to do and maybe you'll get what you want.so join the party or get out in disgust!

i agree the capitol was under staffed security wise for one reason,trump wanted too let his "friends" flex their muscle,his one last blast of his agenda.well we'll see where the impeachment goes.i dont expect anything really and will be surprised if he does.


----------



## pottz

> Vaccines here are by appointment in most places. You can do it online. Some places are are walk ins. They are running out of vaccines though. Say they are waiting on the federal gov t to release more of them.
> 
> - corelz125


well if thats the case if biden is good to his word that should be fixed real soon,we'll see!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Samuel Adams said the US Constitution is only fit for a moral and just society, and will fail, eventually, in any other. I dont think thats what we have now in the US. We dont have a Constitution like that in European Union, and we dont have a moral and just society either.

But what I really want to say is this, I can be fiery by nature, so its is good for me to have cooler heads around to seek advice from, like Pottz, and CW, and Topa, and DW, and C125, Petey, and WBBN. Thanks guys! Not leaving out anyone intentionally, mind you, all input is good.

WBBN: that quote from your former CO is great, I am stealing that!

I was thinking before, if we were all sitting around a table playing poker, and you all were drinking, and thus losing your money to me, we might well be having the same conversation - which is cool.

Oh, and talking about scaffolds and such may well get this thread shut down.


----------



## pottz

> Samuel Adams said the US Constitution is only fit for a moral and just society, and will fail, eventually, in any other. I dont think thats what we have now in the US. We dont have a Constitution like that in European Union, and we dont have a moral and just society either.
> 
> But what I really want to say is this, I can be fiery by nature, so its is good for me to have cooler heads around to seek advice from, like Pottz, and CW, and Topa, and DW, and C125, and WBBN. Thanks guys! Not leaving out anyone intentionally, mind you, all input is good.
> 
> WBBN: that quote from your former CO is great, I am stealing that!
> 
> I was thinking before, if we were all sitting around a table playing poker, and you all were drinking, and thus losing your money to me, we might well be having the same conversation - which is cool.
> 
> Oh, and talking about scaffolds and such may well get this thread shut down.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah the scaffold comment as i now think about it was probably a bad choice,just removed mine and warned dw,if he see's it in time?


----------



## corelz125

That AOC is sort of trying to change that good ol boys system but she's going about it the wrong way. Shes to far off on one side. Brian that's why we say this is like a bar. A bunch of people hanging out and discussing what's going on in the world and occasionally in our shops. We all have our points of view and I think we've always been pretty level headed. Nobody gets really gets too hot and starts full blown arguments.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I never have probably never will understand the point of protesting/rioting. It never does any good.

There are legitimate concerns about some bad police/procedures. How does standing in the street with a cardboard sign, yelling do any good.

There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything. Haters will always hate.

The stupidity of the capital did nothing but kill a couple people and cause damages. If you truly believe that election laws are flawed(I think there are some), get the right people in place to make changes.

All this I think proves one thing. Almost all of this is criminals being criminals, not about doing good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting perspective of us, US.

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/louis-therouxs-weird-america?utm_source=nl&utm_brand=tny&utm_mailing=TNY_Daily_012421&utm_campaign=aud-dev&utm_medium=email&bxid=5be9ce0924c17c6adf3aa59b&cndid=40493337&hasha=7f7d3cc59e4bd258fd1c0dc11df06318&hashb=6751042ba6d86ab9de004dffd4379389f454813a&hashc=5df4b682a5a4079f1a85d19b836f652ec183551d57f475911feca0a30ed679a4&esrc=right_rail_magazine&mbid=mbid%3DCRMNYR012019&utm_term=TNY_Daily


----------



## pottz

> I never have probably never will understand the point of protesting/rioting. It never does any good.
> 
> There are legitimate concerns about some bad police/procedures. How does standing in the street with a cardboard sign, yelling do any good.
> 
> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything. Haters will always hate.
> 
> The stupidity of the capital did nothing but kill a couple people and cause damages. If you truly believe that election laws are flawed(I think there are some), get the right people in place to make changes.
> 
> All this I think proves one thing. Almost all of this is criminals being criminals, not about doing good.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah for the most part i agree, id bet 90% of all the protestors really have no concern or even know what it's really all about,they just see an opportunity too cause some trouble and have fun at others expense.real change doesn't come from the idiot's in the streets yelling or destroying property,there the ones that damage the path too change.but in a free society as ours how do we seperate the good from the bad without infringing on freedom?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I never have probably never will understand the point of protesting/rioting. It never does any good.
> 
> There are legitimate concerns about some bad police/procedures. How does standing in the street with a cardboard sign, yelling do any good.
> 
> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything. Haters will always hate.
> 
> The stupidity of the capital did nothing but kill a couple people and cause damages. If you truly believe that election laws are flawed(I think there are some), get the right people in place to make changes.
> 
> All this I think proves one thing. Almost all of this is criminals being criminals, not about doing good.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1


----------



## pottz

i really like the conversations today,everyone is really thinking about the life we live,and how we can make it better,without arguments.i hope we will not chastised for being too political,that would be sad….........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, and talking about scaffolds and such may well get this thread shut down.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah the scaffold comment as i now think about it was probably a bad choice,just removed mine and warned dw,if he see s it in time?
> 
> - pottz


The scaffold behind president Biden? was it meant for him or maybe it was for Trump? the scaffold was a met afore,
and can have can have many meanings…

Brian- why do you have CWW named after Pottz? 
"for me to have cooler heads around to seek advice from, like Pottz, and CW, and Topa, and DW, and C125, and WBBN" There is a chain of order here and CWW is the latest addition…



> That AOC is sort of trying to change that good ol boys system but she s going about it the wrong way. Shes to far off on one side. *Brian that s why we say this is like a bar. A bunch of people hanging out and discussing what s going on in the world and occasionally in our shops. We all have our points of view and I think we ve always been pretty level headed. Nobody gets really gets too hot and starts full blown arguments.*
> 
> - corelz125


People seem to misunderstand things: Is this food?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


You can be poor and still be moral and just.
You can be poor and still be responsible parents who teach their children to be moral and just, and how to be good parents.
You can be poor and value a book more than status symbols.
You can be poor and still maintain a healthy lifestyle and good nutrition.

DW, my good man, I meant no offense in disregarding COC. I will not make that mistake again.

Hot pockets is NOT food. It is chemicals dressed as food.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I would never suggest taking away protesting. But when it crosses over to crime, stop it. We have the ability.

Instead of holding there hands and politely telling them to go home as they break windows. Roll up with enough armed troops with a sign of there own that says "losing is not an option for us, how bout you?"

I think it's a joke it took as long as it did to end the capital riot. I mean the 1,2,3 persons in the line of cessation were in that building right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I wonder if the Duck will come in for a Quack?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> You can be poor and still be moral and just.
> You can be poor and still be responsible parents who teach their children to be moral and just, and how to be good parents.
> You can be poor and value a book more than status symbols.
> You can be poor and still maintain a healthy lifestyle and good nutrition.
> 
> DW, my good man, I meant no offense in disregarding COC. I will not make that mistake again.
> 
> Hot pockets is NOT food. It is chemicals dressed as food.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I think poverty IS the problem. Look at rich/well off communities. There isn't rioting/civil unrest about racism ever. I live in a community like this. No crime, no unrest ever. Is there racism in our community? Absolutely. I know a lot of them. But there is zero unemployment. One thing everyone likes-$$$.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i agree the capitol was under staffed security wise for one reason,trump wanted too let his "friends" flex their muscle,his one last blast of his agenda.well we ll see where the impeachment goes.i dont expect anything really and will be surprised if he does.
> 
> - pottz


While we would like to say this is true, so far what we have discovered is that it was those at Congress that did not want a heavy military presence that made those decisions. I am not interested in pointing the finger here. The point I wish to make as this is exactly what happens when people that know ZERO about something insist on putting a measure of control over it. Pure EGO at work, and certainly not the best interest of the people in the building.

Security at that building wanted help, pleaded for it. It came way too late and in my opinion it was used with kid gloves. Once the breach happened and the first shots fired, it is time for sweep and clear. That means dead and severely injured people. That crowd was not armed well enough to hold off weapons free guards / security teams. True some may have the training to stay calm and fight back but they lacked the resources for a prolonged fight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> *You can be poor and still be moral and just.
> You can be poor and still be responsible parents who teach their children to be moral and just, and how to be good parents.
> You can be poor and value a book more than status symbols.
> You can be poor and still maintain a healthy lifestyle and good nutrition.*
> 
> DW, my good man, I meant no offense in disregarding COC. I will not make that mistake again.
> 
> Hot pockets is NOT food. It is chemicals dressed as food.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 yet the people from the old days received cheese, milk, flour- today the poor can buy from a government card Hot Pockets! (and many unhealthy choices) People have the ability to do it but as we know we follow social trends.

No offense taken- we are good. I enjoy your bar talk and as always people can disagree…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i agree the capitol was under staffed security wise for one reason,trump wanted too let his "friends" flex their muscle,his one last blast of his agenda.well we ll see where the impeachment goes.i dont expect anything really and will be surprised if he does.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> While we would like to say this is true, so far what we have discovered is that it was those at Congress that did not want a heavy military presence that made those decisions. I am not interested in pointing the finger here. The point I wish to make as this is exactly what happens when people that know ZERO about something insist on putting a measure of control over it. Pure EGO at work, and certainly not the best interest of the people in the building.
> 
> Security at that building wanted help, pleaded for it. It came way too late and in my opinion it was used with kid gloves. Once the breach happened and the first shots fired, it is time for sweep and clear. That means dead and severely injured people. That crowd was not armed well enough to hold off weapons free guards / security teams. True some may have the training to stay calm and fight back but they lacked the resources for a prolonged fight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Brother +1 Pottz has to open the lumber store in the morning… and I am sure we will have a morning subject, from Brian- to chat about…


----------



## corelz125

The duck hasn't been In here in a long time. Why is it this year that the election is flawed or corrupt? Why wasn't it flawed 4 years ago or 12 years ago. What's different now than all the other years?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Instead of holding there hands and politely telling them to go home as they break windows. Roll up with enough armed troops with a sign of there own that says "losing is not an option for us, how bout you?"
> 
> I think it's a joke it took as long as it did to end the capital riot. I mean the 1,2,3 persons in the line of cessation were in that building right?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Funny, the wicked side of me thinks why bother to warn them. Let it be a surprise. Couple years back a moron came into the shop and tried to rob us. Hit him with a burst from the fire extinguisher then came straight at him full speed with extinguisher in front of me, right into the wall. He was stunned and probably okay, till I took a step back and shoved the extinguisher full force into his chest. Takes all the fight out of you when you have broken ribs and suddenly find the ability to breath laboriously difficult.


----------



## pottz

> Oh, and talking about scaffolds and such may well get this thread shut down.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah the scaffold comment as i now think about it was probably a bad choice,just removed mine and warned dw,if he see s it in time?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The scaffold behind president Biden? was it meant for him or maybe it was for Trump? the scaffold was a met afore,
> and can have can have many meanings…
> 
> Brian- why do you have CWW named after Pottz?
> "for me to have cooler heads around to seek advice from, like Pottz, and CW, and Topa, and DW, and C125, and WBBN" There is a chain of order here and CWW is the latest addition…
> 
> That AOC is sort of trying to change that good ol boys system but she s going about it the wrong way. Shes to far off on one side. *Brian that s why we say this is like a bar. A bunch of people hanging out and discussing what s going on in the world and occasionally in our shops. We all have our points of view and I think we ve always been pretty level headed. Nobody gets really gets too hot and starts full blown arguments.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> People seem to misunderstand things: Is this food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i put down your hot pockets all the time but i gotta admit i do eat them on occasion-lol.i really like the pepperoni.


----------



## pottz

> There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> You can be poor and still be moral and just.
> You can be poor and still be responsible parents who teach their children to be moral and just, and how to be good parents.
> You can be poor and value a book more than status symbols.
> You can be poor and still maintain a healthy lifestyle and good nutrition.
> 
> DW, my good man, I meant no offense in disregarding COC. I will not make that mistake again.
> 
> Hot pockets is NOT food. It is chemicals dressed as food.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


their still good…......


----------



## pottz

> I would never suggest taking away protesting. But when it crosses over to crime, stop it. We have the ability.
> 
> Instead of holding there hands and politely telling them to go home as they break windows. Roll up with enough armed troops with a sign of there own that says "losing is not an option for us, how bout you?"
> 
> I think it's a joke it took as long as it did to end the capital riot. I mean the 1,2,3 persons in the line of cessation were in that building right?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


it was never intended too stop them from what they did,thats why were dealing with impeachment,again!


----------



## pottz

> I wonder if the Duck will come in for a Quack?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive talked too him this morning,i dont think so.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The duck hasn t been In here in a long time. Why is it this year that the election is flawed or corrupt? Why wasn t it flawed 4 years ago or 12 years ago. What s different now than all the other years?
> 
> - corelz125


Best closing thought for me +1 While living through this election counting squabble 2020- Dah? hanging "chad" in the Bush election…

Here is an easy summary of election fraud…
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_controversial_elections

The only solace that I have to offer, and within my powers- is prayer.


----------



## pottz

> The duck hasn t been In here in a long time. Why is it this year that the election is flawed or corrupt? Why wasn t it flawed 4 years ago or 12 years ago. What s different now than all the other years?
> 
> - corelz125


nothing,it was about a spoiled old brat throwing a tantrum because he didn't get what he wanted,plain and simple.well it's time now too move forward in a positive way and support our new president.hey ive always been republican but ill do whats best for our country,and both parties need too start understanding that or the kind of rioting and protesting weve seen is minor for what will come.


----------



## pottz

> Instead of holding there hands and politely telling them to go home as they break windows. Roll up with enough armed troops with a sign of there own that says "losing is not an option for us, how bout you?"
> 
> I think it's a joke it took as long as it did to end the capital riot. I mean the 1,2,3 persons in the line of cessation were in that building right?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Funny, the wicked side of me thinks why bother to warn them. Let it be a surprise. Couple years back a moron came into the shop and tried to rob us. Hit him with a burst from the fire extinguisher then came straight at him full speed with extinguisher in front of me, right into the wall. He was stunned and probably okay, till I took a step back and shoved the extinguisher full force into his chest. Takes all the fight out of you when you have broken ribs and suddenly find the ability to breath laboriously difficult.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn straight gunny,were too easy on the ones doing the harm in this country,we need too stop treating the criminals as ones done the harm.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> both parties need too start understanding that or the kind of rioting and protesting weve seen is minor for what will come.
> 
> - pottz


Agreed. Now will they see the writing on the wall and act, or do the Potomac two step and avoid it. Either way I would like the noise coming from them to quiet down, interrupts my woodworking flow. LOL


----------



## pottz

> both parties need too start understanding that or the kind of rioting and protesting weve seen is minor for what will come.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Agreed. Now will they see the writing on the wall and act, or do the Potomac two step and avoid it. Either way I would like the noise coming from them to quiet down, interrupts my woodworking flow. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dont bet on it,it's just like this pandemic scientists have been warning the government for years this was coming and too prepare,did anyone,we all know that answer,and are now paying for it.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone prepared they bought toilet paper


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dont bet on it,it s just like this pandemic scientists have been warning the government for years this was coming and too prepare,*did anyone*,we all know that answer,and are now paying for it.
> 
> - pottz


I did and followed it from about Jan 2020- to today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Everyone prepared they bought toilet paper
> 
> - corelz125


And sanitizer. Oh, and don't forget the Hot Pockets. LOL


----------



## pottz

it's just like here in socal they are always warning us too prepare for the big one,does anyone here,no and we'll all pay for it when it comes.my wife though does do some things like stock up on water and food that doesn't need refrigeration.when the pandemic hit she had about 12 cans of lysol and gallons of hand sanitizer and wipes.so i dont tease her about that stuff anymore-lol.


----------



## pottz

so this is a woodworking forum for woodworkers,did anyone actually do any "woodworking" today? i did and i know gunny probably did!


----------



## pottz

hey where the hall is bandit today?i knew something was missing tonight!


----------



## corelz125

It was 28 degrees here no heat in the shop so not much goes on out there during the winter. I finished up a few end tables early last month. Then cleaned up a few block planes then it got too cold.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so this is a woodworking forum for woodworkers,did anyone actually do any "woodworking" today? i did and i know gunny probably did!
> 
> - pottz


Mostly finishing work today. Have two window cabinet / shelves I am working on. Be a few more days before I can do any assembly and installation. Did work with my new helper. He is all happy he can go home and work with Sketchup to make the plans for next window cabinet. His mother sent me a text and asked if he ate today. Of course, 3 pizzas and a liter of Mountain Dew. Bottomless pit!! Glad I don't have to feed that all the time.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Everyone prepared they bought toilet paper
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> And sanitizer. Oh, and don t forget the Hot Pockets. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL, hot pockets and toilet paper kinda go together don't they?


----------



## pottz

> so this is a woodworking forum for woodworkers,did anyone actually do any "woodworking" today? i did and i know gunny probably did!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mostly finishing work today. Have two window cabinet / shelves I am working on. Be a few more days before I can do any assembly and installation. Did work with my new helper. He is all happy he can go home and work with Sketchup to make the plans for next window cabinet. His mother sent me a text and asked if he ate today. Of course, 3 pizzas and a liter of Mountain Dew. Bottomless pit!! Glad I don t have to feed that all the time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds like expensive help gunny?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It was 28 degrees here no heat in the shop so not much goes on out there during the winter. I finished up a few end tables early last month. Then cleaned up a few block planes then it got too cold.
> 
> - corelz125


Oh now we ain't having that no heat stuff. This is in the main shop. Have a little radiator heater in 10×12 finishing room. Plenty comfortable.


----------



## pottz

it was 60 today so no problem i was comfortable.got my maloof style stool final sanded and first coat of oil on,probably will post next weekend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sounds like expensive help gunny?
> 
> - pottz


Nah, his Mother brought over 30 of these frozen pizzas and you just heat them up. At the time I wondered why she was dropping off so many, plus the 20 liters of Mountain Dew. Having witnessed his eating habits. OMG.

And after all that he still had room for supper with us. Loved the 5 bean stew thingy my wife made. His parents will pay for that later I am sure. Once it brews some. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it was 60 today so no problem i was comfortable.got my maloof style stool final sanded and first coat of oil on,probably will post next weekend.
> 
> - pottz


Let me know when to post, I have mine latest one completed as well. Helper wants to make a dresser for his room with a BMW emblem on every drawer. That should be interesting.


----------



## pottz

> sounds like expensive help gunny?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, his Mother brought over 30 of these frozen pizzas and you just heat them up. At the time I wondered why she was dropping off so many, plus the 20 liters of Mountain Dew. Having witnessed his eating habits. OMG.
> 
> And after all that he still had room for supper with us. Loved the 5 bean stew thingy my wife made. His parents will pay for that later I am sure. Once it brews some. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


are they those single serving size,about 8" in diameter? love em.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A report I heard on the radio is the Federal Election Commission has not received an funding in the budget since Bush 43's first term. I'm sure neither side wants their corruption exposed.

Another report several years ago said the majority of Congress commits ethics violations at the level of prosecutable criminal activities. The Office of Congressional Ethics issues very few reprimands and rarely prosecute.



> it s just like here in socal they are always warning us too prepare for the big one,does anyone here,no and we ll all pay for it when it comes.my wife though does do some things like stock up on water and food that doesn t need refrigeration.when the pandemic hit she had about 12 cans of lysol and gallons of hand sanitizer and wipes.so i dont tease her about that stuff anymore-lol.
> 
> - pottz


You are lucky, your Big One on San Andres fault is limited to a magnitude 8, The Cascadia Subduction zone Big One will be magnitude 9+, at least 33 times more powerful. Only 12% of people will make significant preparation according to the disaster preparedness presentations by the county. Our chity is too stupid to prepare. They allow retaining walls built of landscaping blocks, not reinforcement or even any adhesives.

This wall is 3 years old and there hasn't even been a small earthquake, just rain and natural stresses without even a freeze thaw cycle.










This is a vertical joint opening at the corner. LJ digital data doesn't seem to have any respect for vertical 35 MM photos ;-))


----------



## pottz

that would never fly here bob,i can only imagine if a decent size quake hits that house is a pile of rubble!here that retaining wall would have about a ton of rebar in it with footings about 3-4 feet deep.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- +1


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Yikes, that soil is going to be liquid in anything 7+, hope that house knows how to surf!


----------



## pottz

i sense theirs a duck out their in the cold and needs too come in and warm up,maybe if we all think warm thoughts he'll come in?

i know he's thinking,shut up pottzy!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How West Virginia Became a U.S. Leader in Vaccine Rollout
West Virginia has used 83 percent of its allotted vaccines, among the best in the nation. But even efficient operations face a major problem: There simply are not enough shots to go around.*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/24/us/west-virginia-vaccine.html


----------



## pottz

this has been a busy day on this thread today, i was curious and looked,were at almost 100 post today,damn you guys talk a lot-lol.

sorry im wrong this is the 100th post-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Based on my observations I expect up to 5% of the 160 +/- sites to have issues. They have rockeries even with or slightly above eaves 2 or 3 feet from homes. OSU says peak ground accelerations can move a vehicle 100 yards in 5 seconds. Sad part is people do not have the technical knowledge to know better than to but those houses. When the rockeries were first built, they disappeared within a week or two. A neighbor adjacent to the site told me they collapsed due to water springs. They installed drains and rebuilt them. The problem with underground water here is allowing it to run increases capacity in my experience with electrical work. That might make for an exciting future if water flow is increasing underground. Time will tell.

They built the houses less than 10 feet apart here. We were looking for an address in Pierce County last weekend. We passed a new development with houses 4 or 5 feet apart. I didn't want to trespass to get an accurate measurement ;-)) It doesn't really matter. A Canadian friend who was fire boss on fires that made their own weather and uprooted trees told me Slave Lake and Fort McMurray burned flat due to that style of development. He said the only way to stop the fire is to bulldoze a fire break about a block wide through the development in front of the fire. He said the standard is 30 feet to keep one wooden building from igniting the adjacent one, but 20 feet is usually enough. Our fire marshal told me they just grab the numbers in fire codes out of the air. She obviously does not have a clue. Fire is the number one secondary consideration in an earthquake. With emergency service exhausted in the first couple minutes and being warned to be prepared to be without any services for up to 2 weeks, it looks like the contest between local jurisdictions here is for "Body Bag Capital of the Cascadia." Our odds are probably better by the 1,000 propane tank than in a burn flat development. I have an intrinsically safe gas detector. I told my neighbors if they see a red flag on my pole instead of the American flag, we have evacuated. First responders are not supposed to get within 150 yards and the minimum evacuation distance is ¼ mile. I am curious to see if the multi story, multi family development the liquefaction zone in the valley will produce results like the 1964 Niigata, Japan earthquake. Riding one of these apartments should be exciting, eh?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_Niigata_earthquake


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> this has been a busy day on this thread today, i was curious and looked,were at almost 100 post today,damn you guys talk a lot-lol.
> 
> sorry im wrong this is the 100th post-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Lazy, Crazy Sunday too dark and cold to go outside ;-)


----------



## pottz

yep i think everyone are starting too fade out bob,im gettin close,monday means up at 4:10 am at work before 6am,cant wait for retirement and end this crap-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day and some good conversation. Enjoyed people.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Instead of holding there hands and politely telling them to go home as they break windows. Roll up with enough armed troops with a sign of there own that says "losing is not an option for us, how bout you?"
> 
> I think it's a joke it took as long as it did to end the capital riot. I mean the 1,2,3 persons in the line of cessation were in that building right?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Funny, the wicked side of me thinks why bother to warn them. Let it be a surprise. Couple years back a moron came into the shop and tried to rob us. Hit him with a burst from the fire extinguisher then came straight at him full speed with extinguisher in front of me, right into the wall. He was stunned and probably okay, till I took a step back and shoved the extinguisher full force into his chest. Takes all the fight out of you when you have broken ribs and suddenly find the ability to breath laboriously difficult.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That episode reminds me of my first crime prevention episode was when I was about 16. When I was in junior high or maybe a freshman in high school someone started burning hay stacks. One night a car drove by really slow with its lights off, turned around and came back by. My dad told me and LB to take our shotguns and go out around the barn through the cow corrals. He said to be sure and not shoot him and not to shoot unless we really had to. I was 16 or 17, LB 2 yrs younger.

Dad took his 30-30 straight around the corner of the barn and started down the road towards the hay stack. Sure enough, the [email protected][email protected] were setting down there with the engine running and their lights off. They took off immediately, I guess they saw dad's shadow or silhouette approaching. LB and I didn't get far enough to see the car; weren't even through the cow corral when they left.

The county sheriff couldn't stop the hay stack burning. It happened every few months. A few deputies to cover 1500 square miles of farm land. A few years after I left home, the farmers organized. If someone was going to burn weeds or a field, they called their neighbors and told them. If you saw smoke without any forewarning, you called three neighbors and went to the nearest intersection with you rifle, shotgun or whatever you had. Those 3 neighbors called 3 and went to the nearest intersection. Within 10 or 15 minutes the whole country side was blocked by armed farmers. They never caught any one, but they stopped burning haystacks.

A cousin had a junkyard out it in the sagebrush across the irrigation canal from Unc's farm. When Freckles started barking, he knew thieves were getting free auto parts. He would shoot a couple 12 gauge shots of birds shot into the junk yard. That bird shot splattering on the car bodies spooked them.

He got a lot of the junk cars from the race track that were abandoned. One night was high yield, he got 8 cars for next to nothing. He need help towing them. I helped some, but LB did a lot. One day he got a bunch of kids to steer the cars. He only had 4 chains. When the State Patrol stopped them, he had Unc's ton and a half truck pushing 4 and towing 4. LB said the cop went directly to the truck, the only one with any power. LB said the cop would look forward then backward and just shake his head. He did that a few times, then started writing the ticket. LB knew Leo was in big trouble this time when the cop turned the page in the ticket book and kept writing ;-) One of our hobbies was watching the paper to see how many tickets he got each week ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN
"There is legitimate concerns about racism. Why not address the problem(poverty)that would do more good than anything. Haters will always hate"

I am a firm believer in a JOB that leads to opportunity and self reliance as a (cure?) for poverty/racism. Detroit is trying to fix its problems through business and jobs. Do you remember a TV commercial 70s? with Leana Horne? The line was "give a kid a job"....

TopMax NY Post article…Mohamed busted for storing over 900 propane tanks in a Wearhouse. He was hoping to corner the market on out door dining heat lamps. (to supply the propane tanks).

NO Woodworking for the past 3 days - golf 4 days in a row. (today included) However I can now put the "maintenance" top coat over the Rubio Mono coat later today.

Talking to our head pro about "seeing the line on the green for your putt" and you know you can't miss. Totally unexpected he asked me what color is your line? Mine is black his is white. Just so you know this happens very infrequently.


----------



## corelz125

The duck is warm summer time for him right now. Might be out flapping his wings about. Hah at least that's a nice clean even split on that wall. That's a lot of dirt behind that wall. It would been easier to form it and pour a solid concrete wall than use all of that block. Gunny is he drawing up the plans on sketch up himself for the dresser?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The duck is warm summer time for him right now. Might be out flapping his wings about. Hah at least that s a nice clean even split on that wall. That s a lot of dirt behind that wall. It would been easier to form it and pour a solid concrete wall than use all of that block. Gunny is he drawing up the plans on sketch up himself for the dresser?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes. He has worked as a carpenter helper during the summer. So the basics he has covered. Just no tools or shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Going to be a long day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A lesson in why we should cherish every moment of every day - because the next one might suck real bad, or worse.

Act 1).

You are laying in bed in the morning, not awake, yet not asleep. You are feeling a bit smug as you had swindled your lady into taking the kid to school this morning in exchange for a backrub later. So you can get up or stay there, as you wish. Suddenly, you hear the frontdoor burst open and a type of woman-wailing that you have never heard before. All your senses are instantly on alert, especially your hearing. The wailing doesnt subside and you jump out of bed.

Due to the circumstances of your life, you immediately assume the wife has been kicked by the donkey and you race, and fly down the stairs without touching any. You are headed for the first-aid kit, when you see the wife standing in the middle of the kitchen, covered in blood. If you have first-aid training, you do not panic. You are looking to ascertain where the blood is coming from, and working over to where the first aid kit is stationed.

Your eyes meet those of your wife, you see a bundle cradled in her arms, and she says:

I - Killed - Your - Dog!

All systems shut down. A warning signal buzzes - DATA DOES NOT COMPUTE…..DATA DOES NOT COMPUTE.
Sensibility begins to flood back into your brain. You drop to your knees and begin sobbing. But not the kind of sobbing that brings tears. More like devastation. The wife starts telling details which you do not want to hear because it is making everything worse.

You finally get up off the floor and attempt to straighten yourself out. Incomprehensible thoughts impede, like, what the….. and, how the….., and NO, it cant be, it cant be….............

I ran her over with the car, the wife says.

You rush forward to feel for a pulse, but there isnt any, and you know, now.

This was your girl, who followed you everywhere you went, and who slept beneath you every night. This was your best ratter, and you had pride. This was a dog that would have sacrificed life and limb in your defense, without doubt. This was a dog who you once brought back from the grip of death. But this time, this time, you could do nothing.

What hurt most my friends, was hearing my son completely lose it when he was told of the grim event.

Yes, my friends, today, we eat a frigid, giant bowl of suck!

I do NOT seek sympathy; I have seen worse. If I can arouse at least one person to pause, and say to themselves, I am fortunate, thank you, Lord - then there will have been a bright side to this tragedy.

And to be sure, this has torn a terrible hole in my Wife´s soul.

Now it is time to Man-Up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Gives perspective don't it? Sucks bad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- My deepest sympathy for you and your family-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, sincere condolences.



> TopMax NY Post article…Mohamed busted for storing over 900 propane tanks in a Wearhouse. He was hoping to corner the market on out door dining heat lamps. (to supply the propane tanks).
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, That should easily destroy a 4 block radius.

https://buffalonews.com/news/local/30-years-later-survivors-recount-horror-of-propane-blast/article_42cd0102-2a85-5229-ac81-78c54fbeaf05.html


----------



## pottz

i can only imagine brian what your wifes feelings were,mine would have been devastated.ours is like one of our children.thats a pain thats gonna take time too heel.my thoughts be with you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Transgender People Get a Long-Sought Chance to Enlist*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/25/us/biden-transgender-ban-military.html

We have seen this coming over the years…IMO as long as the military standards are being met… women are now part of the military and top brass made adjustments to accommodate them…

Pottz- Roy is still interested in working with you- maybe you can get him a job at your lumber store?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Needed a laugh.

How not to get your a$$ kicked by the police: Chris Rock PSA


----------



## pottz

> Needed a laugh.
> 
> How not to get your a$$ kicked by the police: Chris Rock PSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


funny and very true-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Needed a laugh.
> 
> How not to get your a$$ kicked by the police: Chris Rock PSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Good one


----------



## corelz125

What's the construction method going to be on the dresser fastners or joinery? That happens way too often even with children not seeing them behind the car. All these new safety features hopefully eliminate these accidents


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- thx posting… Brian your loss has laid heavy on my heart… It doesn't matter could have - would have… Buddy, you got a hit- Again prayers and wishes DW

Pottz- what is the agenda tonight?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What s the construction method going to be on the dresser fastners or joinery?
> - corelz125


Have to wait and see, he is working on design. One of his major complaints about his current dresser is the slides. Some cheap wooden style runners. He took one look at a shop drawer and informed me this was what he wanted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How about the "Articles of Impeachment"?










The COVID 2019 now we are in 2021?

The Stimulus Bill…

and the "National debt clock- spending in motion" 
https://www.usdebtclock.org/

Peace brothers…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


I had a thought today. In the military we wore uniforms. How about ALL MEMBERS of CONGRESS wear the exact same uniform. They can have a State Patch on right shoulder. US flag on left shoulder, Representatives can wear a silver braid on right shoulder, and Senators can wear a gold one. NO medals, no further adornments.

Everyone is the same, you know equality and all that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny +1

We have-









*or *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Two possibilities, here is another


----------



## corelz125

I have a dresser that had the wood slides I changed them. Those orange uniforms seem like a real good fit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Two possibilities, here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Those are for the workers, not the Generals…



















Who works for who- and we all have boundaries- we live on planet Earth-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those are for the workers, not the Generals…
> 
> Who works for who- and we all have boundaries- we live on planet Earth-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope, not Generals either, Generals are appointed by Congress to lead. Congress is VOTED into office to Represent the People. The People want uniforms, and no medals.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have a dresser that had the wood slides I changed them. Those orange uniforms seem like a real good fit
> 
> - corelz125


but the American worker may show more weight than those posted…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have a dresser that had the wood slides I changed them. Those orange uniforms seem like a real good fit
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> but the American worker may show more weight than those posted…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Something for them to think about before running them? Think of it as motivation. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Without going into "government"- IMO we all wear a uniform- clothes, hair and social behavior… and social postings…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Where is Pottz?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Without going into "government"- IMO we all wear a uniform- clothes, hair and social behavior… and social postings…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Very true. While my shop does not have a "uniform" I wear the same style and color cargo pants, same color button down shirt and keep it tucked in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max this is for you…

*Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler pepper sprays unmasked man who confronted him with video camera*
https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2021/01/portland-mayor-ted-wheeler-contacts-police-after-unspecified-weekend-incident.html


----------



## pottz

right here dw.i think it will take more than making them all dress alike,they need too all start thinking alike,meaning they need to understand who they work for and serve.maybe if we got rid of the party system we would have more cooperation in getting things done,the way it is now it goes down the party line.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Needed a laugh.
> 
> How not to get your a$$ kicked by the police: Chris Rock PSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> funny and very true-lol.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Without going into "government"- IMO we all wear a uniform- clothes, hair and social behavior… and social postings…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Very true. While my shop does not have a "uniform" I wear the same style and color cargo pants, same color button down shirt and keep it tucked in.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I am comfortable with my dress attire, but what I like to hear is the youth talking about your "kicks". There was a time when I wore workboots- I hope that you are on top of foot care…
Just an aside does anybody use "Red Wing" work footwear?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max this is for you…
> 
> *Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler pepper sprays unmasked man who confronted him with video camera*
> https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2021/01/portland-mayor-ted-wheeler-contacts-police-after-unspecified-weekend-incident.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wheeler might want to consider an end to justified looting and business sacrifice. I am afraid 2 mayors in the same gubbermint will not be mayor + mayor = 2. It will probably be mayor squared, an exponential disaster.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am comfortable with my dress attire, but what I like to hear is the youth talking about your "kicks". There was a time when I wore workboots- I hope that you are on top of foot care…
> Just an aside does anybody use "Red Wing" work footwear?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I did for about 65+ years. They discontinued the nonwork boots that wore well, so I discontinued too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 good footwear* yet so many wear those sports shoes and flip flops- When I was a young man I thought like a young man and now… I am paying for thinking like a young man…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wheeler might want to consider an end to justified looting and business sacrifice. I am afraid 2 mayors in the same gubbermint will not be mayor + mayor = 2. It will probably be mayor squared, an exponential disaster.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thats a good one, Topa. Clever.

I think WBBN has a pretty good idea there with Congress members working as a cohesive unit for The People. As it is, I consider them to be, almost to a man, grifters and charlatans; lawyers, in other words. An image of a Gator comes to mind, for some reason.

At least, you all have something that mocks representational Gov. In the EU we have nothing of the sort. And the National leaders are just spokespeople, there to convince you to accept what you didnt even know you needed; and to soak up flak. It is kinda funny how there was a WWII to defeat certain things, and those "things" are exactly what we have today, here. Germany dominates, and Mussolini type economic structure. It is very difficult to be an entrepeneur here, with all the absurd rules and regs and taxes, but of course, that is by design. Scandinavian countries are somewhat better, and pretend to be independent of EU policy.

Changing subject>>>>I see Antifa is having some more mostly peaceful fun. I thought they were Green, or Green New Deal and Environment, or something??? They should understand then, that inhaling burning rubber is very toxic and will likely cause some health-related problems on down the road. Lol. Stupid is as stupid does.

Tacoma? Where the fork is that anyway. I mean, I remember George Thurogood mentioned the place in a song once, think he was just passing through on his way to northern California by way of Atlanta, or something. But in my mental image of the Earth, there is no Tacoma.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks Guys!

My wife is a tough Lady, gonna take time, she has been through much worse.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, I feel the pain too. Sorry man.


----------



## corelz125

Used to wear red wings but they discontinued the model I wore. Then they started making them again but doubled the price. Their boots are too expensive now.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rubio Mono coat done. One coat and then the maintenance top coat. It is not cheep 50 buck for the mono coat (small can) 350 ml Top coat 750 ml 20 buck or so?

The finish feels real nice, like wood, not like plastic. Apparently it can take a beating and if scratched refinished easy.

I have to fix the finish on the legs. I left the corners too sharp and they have been chipped. The general finish came in yesterday. Apparently GF is crap per (LJ Captain Klutz) he seems to know a lot about finishes . He has also been very generous on advice. But I will give it a try anyway. So back to my table with drawers.

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## pottz

> Rubio Mono coat done. One coat and then the maintenance top coat. It is not cheep 50 buck for the mono coat (small can) 350 ml Top coat 750 ml 20 buck or so?
> 
> The finish feels real nice, like wood, not like plastic. Apparently it can take a beating and if scratched refinished easy.
> 
> I have to fix the finish on the legs. I left the corners too sharp and they have been chipped. The general finish came in yesterday. Apparently GF is crap per (LJ Captain Klutz) he seems to know a lot about finishes . He has also been very generous on advice. But I will give it a try anyway. So back to my table with drawers.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i got a sample and tried the rubio,it has it's uses but wont be my go to.the gf products are great i dont know why he thinks their crap,try for yourself.ive never seen anyone here say that.ive used the arm r seal,top coat and their stain all work very well and easy to use.might try the osmo next.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer states vehicle made loud noise when making turn then would not go forward.

Hmmmmm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
I found this on youtube- an exploding air compressor…* it shows the damage but he doesn't explain why?
Now imagine if it was a propane tank?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Why do I love living in Spain?

Mostly warm and sunny.

Excellent food.

And this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wheeler might want to consider an end to justified looting and business sacrifice. I am afraid 2 mayors in the same gubbermint will not be mayor + mayor = 2. It will probably be mayor squared, an exponential disaster.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thats a good one, Topa. Clever.
> 
> ...............................................
> Tacoma? Where the fork is that anyway. I mean, I remember George Thurogood mentioned the place in a song once, think he was just passing through on his way to northern California by way of Atlanta, or something. But in my mental image of the Earth, there is no Tacoma.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is a mathematical certainty.

Tacoma is about 30 miles south of Seattle. 30 years ago it was the criminal capital of WA. They have cleaned up their mess as Seattle has disintegrated.

In the 80s or early 90s I happened to walk past as a general contractor was inspecting a piece of equipment that was being delivered to a jobsite. Mentioned the driver must not have passed through Tacoma, no bullet holes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> I found this on youtube- an exploding air compressor…* it shows the damage but he doesn t explain why?
> Now imagine if it was a propane tank?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If it were propane he wouldn't be here to make the video ;-(

Looks like it was probably pressure switch failure. Good reason to have a mechanical pressure relief. Build a little redundancy into safety systems.

I had an ad in yellow pages saying I did 24 hr emergency service in the late 80s.. When I answered the phone at say, 2 AM, the first question would be why are you the only guy advertising emergency service that answers the phone? I do not know, you'll have to ask the others why they don't.

About 2 AM one morning, a guy says he has hot water in his toilet bowel! He had his hot water heater replaced and there was no safety valve. Obviously it is defective, running full bore and hot water, maybe stream is backing out into his cold water line. I told him to turn the power to it off. If he was not sure he had the right circuit, go outside and turn off the power to his mobile home. He protested that he would not be able to watch TV! I pointed out the mobile would probably be flattened by morning and that would probably be the last show he ever watched. He did not want me to come out and I suppose he turned off the power. I am sure an event like a mobile home disappearing off the face of the earth t would have made the news.

In the early days of energy management the programmer erred. His code turned on a boiler in an elementary school, but once started it did not turn off. The janitor noticed the pressure relief blowing steam. He turned it off. He reported it to me when I got to the site the next day. The engineer's design bypassed the high temperature cut out and other electrical safety devices.

We were adding energy management to several schools in the district. I told the manager I worked for we needed to go back the other previous sites and verify the safety devices had not been bypassed. He said they are working fine, don't worry about it. I told the idiot I did not care if I ever did another job for him but I would advise the school district they needed to do it. He decided we should do it. They were all fine, no bypassing of safety. That one boiler had slightly different wiring than the others in the district. That water expands at a ratio of 1600 to 1 when released into the atmosphere. They don't design elementary schools full of kids to accommodate boiler explosions.

I could write a book about all the stupid things I saw troubleshooting electrical controls and correcting engineering errors.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My Craftsman from the 80s has a pressure relief valve. Do any of you guys have newer ones? Do they still put them on?


----------



## pottz

> Why do I love living in Spain?
> 
> Mostly warm and sunny.
> 
> Excellent food.
> 
> And this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not too bad here in socal either.


----------



## pottz

> My Craftsman from the 80s has a pressure relief valve. Do any of you guys have newer ones? Do they still put them on?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ive got a porter cable about 12 years old and it's got one.


----------



## pottz

how about this one bob, a friend of my dads,his dad needed too do some nailing with a pneumatic framing nailer but didn't have a compressor but he had an oxygen tank for his welder,so he figures it's air right should work fine.you can probably guess what happened huh bob? lets just say he was damn lucky and lived.he did need a new nail gun though!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Now I have to check to see If I have a pressure relief valve on my compressor!

Pottz that is funny. I get it about Rubio. I just wanted to try it. Let me know how Osmo goes.

Wildwood that is a good reason! They have some good golfers there too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> how about this one bob, a friend of my dads,his dad needed too do some nailing with a pneumatic framing nailer but didn t have a compressor but he had an oxygen tank for his welder,so he figures it s air right should work fine.you can probably guess what happened huh bob? lets just say he was damn lucky and lived.he did need a new nail gun though!
> 
> - pottz


My guess is fire.

I remember in shop in high school the regulator wasn't tightened on the acetylene tank. I never saw the teacher move so fast before of after. There was a small flame on top the tank.


----------



## pottz

> how about this one bob, a friend of my dads,his dad needed too do some nailing with a pneumatic framing nailer but didn t have a compressor but he had an oxygen tank for his welder,so he figures it s air right should work fine.you can probably guess what happened huh bob? lets just say he was damn lucky and lived.he did need a new nail gun though!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My guess is fire.
> 
> I remember in shop in high school the regulator wasn t tightened on the acetylene tank. I never saw the teacher move so fast before of after. There was a small flame on top the tank.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the nail gun exploded,he was lucky and he didn't get injured barely at all.his son said when he was nailing it was probably a spark from the piston hitting the nail and caused the pure oxygen too explode.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jane Fonda to Receive Golden Globes' Cecil B. DeMille Lifetime Achievement Award for Acting, Activism, Philanthropy*

An American traitor during the Viet Nam war…how people forget… she betrayed the US POW's…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why do I love living in Spain?
> 
> Mostly warm and sunny.
> 
> Excellent food.
> 
> And this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> not too bad here in socal either.
> 
> - pottz


I googled California girls. U R right pottz, not too bad ;-0


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The only problem with American girls is - they are American.

I do believe Penelope lives in L.A. now.

Speaking of Americans, lets play Trivial Pursuit:

Who is the highest paid of all Federal employees? You cannot use googleee! The only search engine allowed is your brain. I will know if you cheat!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Jane Fonda to Receive Golden Globes' Cecil B. DeMille Lifetime Achievement Award for Acting, Activism, Philanthropy*
> 
> An American traitor during the Viet Nam war…how people forget… she betrayed the US POW s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Exactly.


----------



## pottz

> *Jane Fonda to Receive Golden Globes' Cecil B. DeMille Lifetime Achievement Award for Acting, Activism, Philanthropy*
> 
> An American traitor during the Viet Nam war…how people forget… she betrayed the US POW s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 GOOD OL HANOI JANE. forget the award give her a plane ticket to vietnam!


----------



## Peteybadboy

+2 on Hanoi Jane!

Wildwood, my guess the Post Master General


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That is a very interesting, and surprising guess, Petey. Few people know how important and central to trade the Post Office is, both National and International. It was through the pre-Revolution Postmasters offices that George III collected his share - of every transaction.

It can be argued that before the age of cellphones and apps, when you bought a ticket to travel, you had basically paid the postage to mail yourself somewhere, the ticket was the stamp, so to speak.

Ben Franklin worked for George as Postmaster of Pennsylvania late 1730´s; was later appointed by the Continental Congress to be Post Master General, so he was the first to hold that office pre-Revolution. And he was very good at organizing it into a profitable venture. He was paid 1000$ per year for that job, which would be about 30-35,000$ today.

Currently, the Post Master General salary is a shade over 300,000$ per year, which is more than what Supreme Court Justices, 4 star Generals, and The Speaker of The House get.

However, that is well below the salary of the One who gets paid the most.

So, excellent try, but no.


----------



## tvrgeek

Where I agree, 300K looks like a LOT of money, especially to the other 99% of us, it is quite a bit less that what a person capable of running an enterprise of that size would make in industry ( not touching if the PG is capable or not)

The reasoning behind SES is so we can hire capable managers and other professionals who would not work for substantially less than industry. CEOs of organizations that size will typically be making several MILLION a year. If that is justifiable or not gets political so I will not go further. I will say I was proud of my Federal service and was willing to work for about half what I would have been paid in industry. But then again, every October I was stressed out getting my contractors contracts in place, not getting MY contract in place. I made enough to live, so it was a fair bargain to help defend the Nation.



> That is a very interesting, and surprising guess, Petey. Few people know how important and central to trade the Post Office is, both National and International. It was through the pre-Revolution Postmasters offices that George III collected his share - of every transaction.
> 
> It can be argued that before the age of cellphones and apps, when you bought a ticket to travel, you had basically paid the postage to mail yourself somewhere, the ticket was the stamp, so to speak.
> 
> Ben Franklin worked for George as Postmaster of Pennsylvania late 1730´s; was later appointed by the Continental Congress to be Post Master General, so he was the first to hold that office pre-Revolution. And he was very good at organizing it into a profitable venture. He was paid 1000$ per year for that job, which would be about 30-35,000$ today.
> 
> Currently, the Post Master General salary is a shade over 300,000$ per year, which is more than what Supreme Court Justices, 4 star Generals, and The Speaker of The House get.
> 
> However, that is well below the salary of the One who gets paid the most.
> 
> So, excellent try, but no.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom….kind of under the weather..the last 4 days. Brain had a bleeder going on…took a while to get things fixed up. At least the Nurses were very nice to look at…..when I was awake…


----------



## pottz

> Posting to get to the bottom….kind of under the weather..the last 4 days. Brain had a bleeder going on…took a while to get things fixed up. At least the Nurses were very nice to look at…..when I was awake…
> 
> - bandit571


oh man i hope all is getting better,the word "bleeder" sounds on the serious side man.glad your home and ok,you were missed here.


----------



## pottz

> That is a very interesting, and surprising guess, Petey. Few people know how important and central to trade the Post Office is, both National and International. It was through the pre-Revolution Postmasters offices that George III collected his share - of every transaction.
> 
> It can be argued that before the age of cellphones and apps, when you bought a ticket to travel, you had basically paid the postage to mail yourself somewhere, the ticket was the stamp, so to speak.
> 
> Ben Franklin worked for George as Postmaster of Pennsylvania late 1730´s; was later appointed by the Continental Congress to be Post Master General, so he was the first to hold that office pre-Revolution. And he was very good at organizing it into a profitable venture. He was paid 1000$ per year for that job, which would be about 30-35,000$ today.
> 
> Currently, the Post Master General salary is a shade over 300,000$ per year, which is more than what Supreme Court Justices, 4 star Generals, and The Speaker of The House get.
> 
> However, that is well below the salary of the One who gets paid the most.
> 
> So, excellent try, but no.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i cheated and googled but i wont say,i never would have guessed it.


----------



## corelz125

Highest paid federal employee? Should be The janitor for congress. There's a lot of crap in there that needs cleaning up.


----------



## corelz125

Two doctors, Jenkins and Smith, are treating a man with lung disease.

They're explaining how him smoking weed led to his condition worsening.

"But it's just herbal!" the patient protested. "How can it be bad?"

Dr Jenkins sighed. "Apricot stones contain lethal amounts of cyanide. There is a certain plant in my back garden - if you sit under it for just ten minutes, you will die. Just because it's natural doesn't mean it's safe for you!"

The man seemed to accept that, and after he and the doctors parted ways, Dr Smith asked, "What is that plant that kills you if you sit under it?"

"A water lily."


----------



## pottz

> Highest paid federal employee? Should be The janitor for congress. There s a lot of crap in there that needs cleaning up.
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## pottz

> Two doctors, Jenkins and Smith, are treating a man with lung disease.
> 
> They're explaining how him smoking weed led to his condition worsening.
> 
> "But it's just herbal!" the patient protested. "How can it be bad?"
> 
> Dr Jenkins sighed. "Apricot stones contain lethal amounts of cyanide. There is a certain plant in my back garden - if you sit under it for just ten minutes, you will die. Just because it's natural doesn't mean it's safe for you!"
> 
> The man seemed to accept that, and after he and the doctors parted ways, Dr Smith asked, "What is that plant that kills you if you sit under it?"
> 
> "A water lily."
> 
> - corelz125


cute but funny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Once Again, the Hall of Fame Says No to Schilling, Bonds and Clemens…


> Posting to get to the bottom….kind of under the weather..the last 4 days. Brain had a bleeder going on…took a while to get things fixed up. At least the Nurses were very nice to look at…..when I was awake…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> oh man i hope all is getting better,the word "bleeder" sounds on the serious side man.glad your home and ok,you were missed here.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- Bandit is your favorite guest chef! I say we should make up a dinner basket with some recovery food…
My contribution will be a Bob Evens meal for him and his family- and from my cats to his- premium cat food…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Highest paid federal employee? Should be The janitor for congress. There s a lot of crap in there that needs cleaning up.
> 
> - corelz125


 and the janitor has privy information on stock deals- Nancy Pelosi's Husband Bought Stock Options in Apple, Tesla, and Disney
https://www.barrons.com/articles/nancy-pelosi-husband-bought-apple-tesla-disney-stock-options-51611496598


----------



## pottz

> Once Again, the Hall of Fame Says No to Schilling, Bonds and Clemens…
> 
> Posting to get to the bottom….kind of under the weather..the last 4 days. Brain had a bleeder going on…took a while to get things fixed up. At least the Nurses were very nice to look at…..when I was awake…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> oh man i hope all is getting better,the word "bleeder" sounds on the serious side man.glad your home and ok,you were missed here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- Bandit is your favorite guest chef! I say we should make up a dinner basket with some recovery food…
> My contribution will be a Bob Evens meal for him and his family- and from my cats to his- premium cat food…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the grill will send him some prime rib eyes and filets.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Where I agree, 300K looks like a LOT of money, especially to the other 99% of us, it is quite a bit less that what a person capable of running an enterprise of that size would make in industry ( not touching if the PG is capable or not)
> 
> The reasoning behind SES is so we can hire capable managers and other professionals who would not work for substantially less than industry. CEOs of organizations that size will typically be making several MILLION a year. If that is justifiable or not gets political so I will not go further. *I will say I was proud of my Federal service and was willing to work for about half what I would have been paid in industry.* But then again, every October I was stressed out getting my contractors contracts in place, not getting MY contract in place. I made enough to live, so it was a fair bargain to help defend the Nation.
> 
> - tvrgeek


*I will say I was proud of my Federal service and was willing to work for about half what I would have been paid in industry.*

Yet there are many other government workers making more with benefits and health care included than the private sector (data upon request).

Next topic then why shouldn't minimum wage be $15 per/hour?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Depends on what your intent is with minimum wage. If it's to support a family, it should be higher for full time employment.

Been pretty busy winding down operations. Got till end of February. Wish it was over.

Sprayed lacquer all day so pretty wiped out. Later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is my nightly video to get my mind back to woodworking…

*The BEST Router Accessory Nobody Knows About! |*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posting to get to the bottom….kind of under the weather..the last 4 days. Brain had a bleeder going on…took a while to get things fixed up. At least the Nurses were very nice to look at…..when I was awake…
> 
> - bandit571


I warned you time and time again. STOP arguing with the woman. But noooooooooo, just had to keep at it. And what happened?? Smacked you with the iron skillet!! Hurts don't it???

Seriously though, hope you get some rest and a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here is my nightly video to get my mind back to woodworking…
> 
> *The BEST Router Accessory Nobody Knows About! |*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting video.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny a time for me to deescalate- yet my brothers- COVID is taking its toll… stay vigilant- mind, body, and soul…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thought- I took a hit, Gunny and now Bandit (and Brians's dog)... in addition to we have a COVID virus… 
Stick together, but Gunny is the military meister- what do you say?


----------



## pottz

> Here is my nightly video to get my mind back to woodworking…
> 
> *The BEST Router Accessory Nobody Knows About! |*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey thanks bud for the video,i watched it and just finished buying it,i was just doing some free hand routing a week ago and this is the perfect attachment.


----------



## pottz

> Thought- I took a hit, Gunny and now Bandit (and Brians s dog)... in addition to we have a COVID virus…
> Stick together, but Gunny is the military meister- what do you say?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


stay strong jocks,we must hold each other up and give support when and where needed.peace my friends.


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Highest paid federal employee? Should be The janitor for congress. There s a lot of crap in there that needs cleaning up.
> 
> - corelz125
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/nancy-pelosi-husband-bought-apple-tesla-disney-stock-options-51611496598
> 
> and the janitor has privy information on stock deals- Nancy Pelosi's Husband Bought Stock Options in Apple, Tesla, and Disney
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Congress exempts themselves from most laws the pass. Insider trading is legal for Nancy's family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Where I agree, 300K looks like a LOT of money, especially to the other 99% of us, it is quite a bit less that what a person capable of running an enterprise of that size would make in industry ( not touching if the PG is capable or not)
> 
> The reasoning behind SES is so we can hire capable managers and other professionals who would not work for substantially less than industry. CEOs of organizations that size will typically be making several MILLION a year. If that is justifiable or not gets political so I will not go further. *I will say I was proud of my Federal service and was willing to work for about half what I would have been paid in industry.* But then again, every October I was stressed out getting my contractors contracts in place, not getting MY contract in place. I made enough to live, so it was a fair bargain to help defend the Nation.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> *I will say I was proud of my Federal service and was willing to work for about half what I would have been paid in industry.*
> 
> Yet there are many other government workers making more with benefits and health care included than the private sector (data upon request).
> 
> Next topic then why shouldn t minimum wage be $15 per/hour?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No data, just personal experience. They day Reagan fired the aircraft controllers I knew we were in trouble. The Business Roundtable, 500 largest corps in the US, did an artificial recession in the construction industry to cut costs by breaking the trade unions. We took a $4.50 / hr cut over 2 years. Prior to that, I did not believe it was worth the effort to be in business. I took my $4.50/hr back; I cut out the middleman, the boss ;-)) It took over 15 years for the boyz to get back to even with 1982.

When I was a volunteer fireman, I thought that might be a good career. That was about 1981. The wages and benefit were less than half of what I made in the trade. Over the years, public employee unions have brought those public jobs up to be on par with or above private sector which in real money terms has been stagnant for the last 40 years. Moving to 2 incomes has maintained the standard of living, but that is beginning to fail ;-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The highest paid Federal employee is - Dr. Anthony Fauchi, Director of the NIH.

Earns 417,000$ / in 2020. Even more than the President. There are a lot of stories out there in cyberland about how Fauchi profits from his Directorship position in other ways, much of it has been debunked, so I leave that issue alone.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Food facts:

Apricot seeds and apple seeds do contain cyanide, and probably some other seeds do as well. Apricots and apples also contain pectin, which binds to cyanide and neutralizes it. So it might well be health issue if you eat a bunch of these seeds, but if you eat the apple and seeds together there will be no issue, and the seeds do contain elements that are good for you. For instance, horses and donkeys and deer eat the entire apple and dont get sick. When I eat an apple, I eat the seeds too.

As an aside, I beat the Covid in two days, as did my Wife and son.

Edgar Cayce believed that some of the healthiest things for humans to consume were castor oil, raw almonds (for the B17), and apricot seeds (hydrocyanic acid). His theory was that an acidic environment allowed cancer and other illnesses to thrive; so in order to stay healthy one must maintain an alkaline diet, mainly with raw vegetables.

I would add to that, tumeric, cinnamon, kefir from goats milk, and raw honey.

Cayce claimed that just two raw almonds per day were a pretty good start; and that refined sugar is poison - which it is.

Acidic foods: meat, poultry, fish, dairy, eggs, grains, alcohol
Neutral foods; all natural fats, starches, and sugars
Alkaline foods; fruit, nuts, legumes, and vegetables.

Curiously, all acidic fruits, oranges for instance, have the opposite effect when broken down in our body.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW saw that video. I subscribe to their channel.

Interesting on minimum wage. Reading Cheryl Attkensons book slanted now. While she was at CBS she was asked to find and wright a story of a family living on minimum wage. She could not find one, so she looked for a single parent living on minimum wage, she could not find one. So she went to McDonalds talked to the GM. GM said we start them at minimum wage but if they show up on time for 3 months we give them a 25% raise, then if the do another 3 months on time we give them another 25% raise.

Question if you raise minimum wage for "servers" at a restaurant do you then eliminate tip? (most of the minimum wage earners are "servers" - me thinks they won't like that!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - pottz


I thought bad talking our new president was a no no in order to keep the thread alive.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I thought bad talking our new president was a no no in order to keep the thread alive.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nice!

So how is everybody likin Biden´s first week anyway? Great so far, right?

Now that men who are really women can join the Military - again - the unemployed oil workers can be war brides.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I thought bad talking our new president was a no no in order to keep the thread alive.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Nice!
> 
> So how is everybody likin Biden´s first week anyway? Great so far, right?
> 
> Now that men who are really women can join the Military - again - the unemployed oil workers can be war brides.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I think the president is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So how is everybody likin Biden´s first week anyway?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


He hasn't woken up yet.


----------



## HorizontalMike

> ...Congress exempts themselves from most laws the pass. Insider trading is legal for Nancy s family.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I agree Topa, however, it appears the worst examples are "R" members.

Members of Congress are not held to the same ethics and disclosure requirements as members of the executive branch, but they must obey the 2012 STOCK Act, which prohibits trading on nonpublic information that they accessed in the course of their official duties for personal profit. *Two GOP senators - Richard Burr of North Carolina and Kelly Loeffler of Georgia - have already faced accusations of improper trading, but maintain they did nothing wrong. *

And Sen. David Perdue, a Georgia Republican, is another fine example of profiteering off of the pandemic. Luckily Perdue and Loeffler both lost.

And lets not forget Sen. Richard Burr, a Republican from North Carolina and chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, reportedly sold between $500,000 and $1.5 million in stock during February 2020.

*The STOCK Act of 2012* forbids lawmakers from using nonpublic, material information for personal financial gain. There can be criminal and civil penalties for violating the act. *The legislation's acronym stands for "Stop Trading on Congressional Knowledge."*

BTW, *Burr was one of three senators voting against it*, various media outlets noted on Thursday.

Just saying… *;-)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This one is for our NWest fans-

*On this day in 1700, the 'really big one' - a magnitude 9.0 earthquake - hit Western Washington*

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/on-this-day-in-1700-the-really-big-one-a-magnitude-9-0-earthquake-hit-western-washington/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i knew it!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *The STOCK Act of 2012* forbids lawmakers from using nonpublic, material information for personal financial gain. *There can be criminal and civil penalties for violating the act.
> *
> 
> - HorizontalMike


Buahahahahahahaha. Thats a good one.

Criminals gonna criminal…..........................

SC Justices gonna just us…......................


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I think the president is doing a fantastic job.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Me too! I mean, why allow Congress to do the job it was designed to do when you can just sit back and Sign Executive Orders for ten minutes everyday, bypassing the Legislature all together, and then have some intravenous lunch, maybe a cookie afterward baked by Not-Doctor Jill, then a siesta. Get ´er done, in other words.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If Washington had a woodshop for the politicians in the capital- but then again they would probably disagree over - hand tools- power tools and the CNC. Then would bog just like the rest of us woodworkers over finishing…
Finally, they would have questions on why one project makes the top 10, similar to our election process.

In the past, it was etiquette to give the new administration 100 days… The bible states for people to pray for our government- prayers are free and open to anyone…

4 PRAYERS FOR OUR GOVERNMENT LEADERS
https://www.worldvisionadvocacy.org/2020/04/21/4-prayers-for-our-government-leaders/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Average humans are fatter than an elephant, unique obesity study reveals*

https://www.studyfinds.org/humans-fatter-than-an-elephant/

*Calculate Your Body Mass Index*

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm

*This is easy to use- you don't have to share, but at least know how you are doing…*


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I think the president is doing a fantastic job.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Me too! I mean, why allow Congress to do the job it was designed to do when you can just sit back and Sign Executive Orders for ten minutes everyday, bypassing the Legislature all together, and then have some intravenous lunch, maybe a cookie afterward baked by Not-Doctor Jill, then a siesta. Get ´er done, in other words.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I like cookies.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*SENATOR BIDEN'S FAVORITE OATMEAL RAISIN COOKIES* These look good to me. Maybe Pottz will put these on the Grill's menu?










https://www.almanac.com/recipe/senator-bidens-favorite-oatmeal-raisin-cookies

Remember there are different types of oatmeal…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Husky TALKS at the VETS! Both Likes And HATES Them!*


----------



## corelz125

Count me in on some of them cookies


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *SENATOR BIDEN S FAVORITE OATMEAL RAISIN COOKIES* These look good to me. Maybe Pottz will put these on the Grill s menu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.almanac.com/recipe/senator-bidens-favorite-oatmeal-raisin-cookies
> 
> Remember there are different types of oatmeal…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oatmeal raisin cookies are the .247 power hitter of cookies. A lot of mediocre 0-3 nights. But occasionally, there is the 4-5 2 home run, 6 rbi night.


----------



## pottz

alright dw sounds like president bidens cookies are goin on the menu.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> alright dw sounds like president bidens cookies are goin on the menu.
> 
> - pottz


I mean, you can't really go wrong when it starts out with 1 full cup of butter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> alright dw sounds like president bidens cookies are goin on the menu.
> 
> - pottz


Cookie update- I sent the recipe to my Mom in FL- an excellent baker. She will make and send me a batch and I will give a review with pictures. The recipe looks straight forward, again make sure to use the correct oatmeal…
Nothing political it is about cookies…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Husky TALKS at the VETS! Both Likes And HATES Them!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Anybody here finding vet appointments are hard to get lately? One vet said it was due to curbside service and that they can't keep up compared to the pre-COVID days…

I don't like it :>(


----------



## corelz125

Does that mean Petey gets first crack at the cookies since hes in Fl?


----------



## corelz125

A guy gets on a plane and finds himself seated next to a cute blonde.

He immediately turns to her and makes his move.

"You know," he says, "I've heard that flights will go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger.
So let's talk."

The blonde, who had just opened her book, closes it slowly and says to the guy, "What would you like to discuss?"

"Oh, I don't know," says the guy. "How about nuclear power?"

"OK," says the blonde.

"That could be an interesting topic, but let me ask you a question first:

A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff-grass.

Yet the deer excretes little pellets, the cow turns out a flat patty, and the horse produces muffins of dried poop. Why do you suppose that is?"

The guy is dumbfounded. Finally, he replies, "I haven't the slightest idea."

"So tell me," says the blonde,

"How is it that you feel qualified to discuss nuclear power when you don't know jack crap??"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Does that mean Petey gets first crack at the cookies since hes in Fl?
> 
> - corelz125


Captain- I always use the Dire wolf first…

Please no jokes - He will eat anything…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly woodworking thoughts*- I came across this gadget, no not for me today- but a few years ago I probably would have. I liked the Panto router, Wood Rat, and Mathias videos… yet they didn't seem durable and repeatable until today.










https://www.woodpeck.com/multi-router-group.html

Many people use the Festool Domino- any thoughts on comparisons?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you need a check-in on Bandit and Gunny


----------



## bandit571

Just got up from a nap…been doing a lot of those, lately….almost time for the Evening Pills….and the Blood Sugar Test.

The ONLY thing that begins after you turn 40…...aches, pains, and pills…..


----------



## pottz

> *Husky TALKS at the VETS! Both Likes And HATES Them!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Anybody here finding vet appointments are hard to get lately? One vet said it was due to curbside service and that they can t keep up compared to the pre-COVID days…
> 
> I don t like it :>(
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah last time we went we had to wait in the car call them and someone came out and took her inside while we waited.it went ok.


----------



## pottz

> A guy gets on a plane and finds himself seated next to a cute blonde.
> 
> He immediately turns to her and makes his move.
> 
> "You know," he says, "I've heard that flights will go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger.
> So let's talk."
> 
> The blonde, who had just opened her book, closes it slowly and says to the guy, "What would you like to discuss?"
> 
> "Oh, I don't know," says the guy. "How about nuclear power?"
> 
> "OK," says the blonde.
> 
> "That could be an interesting topic, but let me ask you a question first:
> 
> A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff-grass.
> 
> Yet the deer excretes little pellets, the cow turns out a flat patty, and the horse produces muffins of dried poop. Why do you suppose that is?"
> 
> The guy is dumbfounded. Finally, he replies, "I haven't the slightest idea."
> 
> "So tell me," says the blonde,
> 
> "How is it that you feel qualified to discuss nuclear power when you don't know jack crap??"
> 
> - corelz125


love it.


----------



## pottz

> *Nightly woodworking thoughts*- I came across this gadget, no not for me today- but a few years ago I probably would have. I liked the Panto router, Wood Rat, and Mathias videos… yet they didn t seem durable and repeatable until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.woodpeck.com/multi-router-group.html
> 
> Many people use the Festool Domino- any thoughts on comparisons?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Nightly woodworking thoughts*- I came across this gadget, no not for me today- but a few years ago I probably would have. I liked the Panto router, Wood Rat, and Mathias videos… yet they didn t seem durable and repeatable until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.woodpeck.com/multi-router-group.html
> 
> Many people use the Festool Domino- any thoughts on comparisons?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


got one but dont use it much,really need too spend more time with it,everytime i decide too use it i gotta start over.it's a very versatile machine that will do many types of mortises.check out some videos on it.i inherited mine because id probably never spend the money these machine cost.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In the past, it was etiquette to give the new administration 100 days… The bible states for people to pray for our government- prayers are free and open to anyone…
> 
> 4 PRAYERS FOR OUR GOVERNMENT LEADERS
> https://www.worldvisionadvocacy.org/2020/04/21/4-prayers-for-our-government-leaders/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If that worked, we wouldn't be in the mess we have today. Time to have psychologists to using the Dunning Kruger Effect to qualify candidates. Most will be disqualified, but sanity would prevail.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ...Congress exempts themselves from most laws the pass. Insider trading is legal for Nancy s family.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I agree Topa, however, it appears the worst examples are "R" members.
> 
> Members of Congress are not held to the same ethics and disclosure requirements as members of the executive branch, but they must obey the 2012 STOCK Act, which prohibits trading on nonpublic information that they accessed in the course of their official duties for personal profit. *Two GOP senators - Richard Burr of North Carolina and Kelly Loeffler of Georgia - have already faced accusations of improper trading, but maintain they did nothing wrong. *
> 
> And Sen. David Perdue, a Georgia Republican, is another fine example of profiteering off of the pandemic. Luckily Perdue and Loeffler both lost.
> 
> And lets not forget Sen. Richard Burr, a Republican from North Carolina and chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, reportedly sold between $500,000 and $1.5 million in stock during February 2020.
> 
> *The STOCK Act of 2012* forbids lawmakers from using nonpublic, material information for personal financial gain. There can be criminal and civil penalties for violating the act. *The legislation's acronym stands for "Stop Trading on Congressional Knowledge."*
> 
> BTW, *Burr was one of three senators voting against it*, various media outlets noted on Thursday.
> 
> Just saying… *;-)*
> 
> - HorizontalMike


The Congressional Ethics Office is limited to disciplining the worst 2, one form each party annually. That law is irrelevant. It is a Façade Act.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one is for our NWest fans-
> 
> *On this day in 1700, the 'really big one' - a magnitude 9.0 earthquake - hit Western Washington*
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/on-this-day-in-1700-the-really-big-one-a-magnitude-9-0-earthquake-hit-western-washington/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That says the coast only dropped 3 to 6 feet. They used to say it dropped 3 meters. Probably doesn't matter, they would feel it in Wyoming either way ;-))

The mayor being opposed to codes I wonder if they will have this in the liquefaction zone in the valley?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting in. Doc didn't clear me to get my right arm out of the sling so still working lefty only.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> https://www.woodpeck.com/multi-router-group.html
> 
> Many people use the Festool Domino- any thoughts on comparisons?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You gotta warn us when you are posting a piece of wonder equipment like that. Almost choked, $2999, on sale for $2400.

I really gotta win the lottery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one is for our NWest fans-
> 
> *On this day in 1700, the 'really big one' - a magnitude 9.0 earthquake - hit Western Washington*
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/on-this-day-in-1700-the-really-big-one-a-magnitude-9-0-earthquake-hit-western-washington/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


BTW, the Cascadia Subduction zone is the only fault on the Ring of Fire to not have an event in the last 50 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Many people rely upon the power of prayer and your logic is wrong which is rare- * If that worked, we wouldn't be in the mess we have today*

To test whether or not an argument is valid, you should first imagine that the premises are true-whether or not they actually are-and then ask yourself, without appealing to any other knowledge you have, could you still imagine the conclusion being false? If you can, the argument is invalid. If you can't, then the argument is valid.

If a person doesn't believe in the power of prayer- then that is their opinion.

In closing, you are one of my favorites- please no disrespect to you- just an aside bar talk…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This one is for our NWest fans-
> 
> *On this day in 1700, the 'really big one' - a magnitude 9.0 earthquake - hit Western Washington*
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/on-this-day-in-1700-the-really-big-one-a-magnitude-9-0-earthquake-hit-western-washington/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That says the coast only dropped 3 to 6 feet. They used to say it dropped 3 meters. Probably doesn t matter, they would feel it in Wyoming either way ;-))
> 
> The mayor being opposed to codes I wonder if they will have this in the liquefaction zone in the valley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Vaccine scandal ;-)

https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/vaccine/bellevues-overlake-medical-center-apologizes-for-prioritizing-eligible-donors-for-covid-19-vaccine/281-4403253f-0db4-417d-8a04-1efcb0450728

They will have to be more discrete accommodating the rich.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Vaccine scandal ;-)
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/vaccine/bellevues-overlake-medical-center-apologizes-for-prioritizing-eligible-donors-for-covid-19-vaccine/281-4403253f-0db4-417d-8a04-1efcb0450728
> 
> They will have to be more discrete accommodating the rich.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not surprised and this is only the beginning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> BTW, the Cascadia Subduction zone is the only fault on the Ring of Fire to not have an event in the last 50 years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Well let's keep that quiet, no need to tempt Father Murphy and all that. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Check out this project from today, maybe comment. Fantastic work, and application. For those who want to get away and be with nature, this guy delivers.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418373


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just getting in. Doc didn t clear me to get my right arm out of the sling so still working lefty only.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thx for the update- and guys take care of your bodies… for you will pay for the sins of your youth as a doctor once told me… Haha, I said! 2021 those sins from the youth are starting to show…

Did anybody try the BMI test- free?

*Calculate Your Body Mass Index*

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Check out this project from today, maybe comment. Fantastic work, and application. For those who want to get away and be with nature, this guy delivers.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418373
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Prediction- I can picture you in Ukraine doing this stuff, not Georgia- IMO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Vaccine scandal ;-)
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/vaccine/bellevues-overlake-medical-center-apologizes-for-prioritizing-eligible-donors-for-covid-19-vaccine/281-4403253f-0db4-417d-8a04-1efcb0450728
> 
> They will have to be more discrete accommodating the rich.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Respectfully- they never had and never will. IMO if there is a line do you wait your turn? :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lab-grown wood could let us grow furniture in a lab instead of in a forest*
https://www.fastcompany.com/90596673/lab-grown-wood-could-let-us-grow-furniture-in-a-lab-instead-of-in-a-forest


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Check out this project from today, maybe comment. Fantastic work, and application. For those who want to get away and be with nature, this guy delivers.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418373
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Prediction- I can picture you in Ukraine doing this stuff, not Georgia- IMO
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


29 months countdown.


----------



## pottz

> Vaccine scandal ;-)
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/vaccine/bellevues-overlake-medical-center-apologizes-for-prioritizing-eligible-donors-for-covid-19-vaccine/281-4403253f-0db4-417d-8a04-1efcb0450728
> 
> They will have to be more discrete accommodating the rich.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no surprise we all knew that kind of thing was bound too happen,and more will come.


----------



## pottz

> Check out this project from today, maybe comment. Fantastic work, and application. For those who want to get away and be with nature, this guy delivers.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418373
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah that guy is a modern day mountain man,he does some amazing stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Just getting in. Doc didn t clear me to get my right arm out of the sling so still working lefty only.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Thx for the update- and guys take care of your bodies… for you will pay for the sins of your youth as a doctor once told me… Haha, I said! 2021 those sins from the youth are starting to show…
> 
> Did anybody try the BMI test- free?
> 
> *Calculate Your Body Mass Index*
> 
> https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah and i aint tellin-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One of the subjects I find fascinating is Word Etymology, I study this subject for fun, occasionally.

A simplified example:

The word-Good - has as its Old English root - God. The Latin root is Bene or Bon. And in the Bible the word Ben refers to the Sons of God.
The word-Evil - has as its Old English root - Yfel, from which the word Fall is derived. And in Latin the root is Mal, which basically means - Bad.

Here we have two concepts that are in opposition, but that also may cancel eachother out, and thus harmony.

So, to the point I am aiming to make here. Many people go through their entire lives without having a single original thought, they just run the program, so to speak, and repeat what they have been told by others. I am no different. But occasionally, an original thought may be born by any of us.

One day it occured to me that there may be a relation between the words Song, sung, sang-and the words Sanguis (Latin for blood), and Sangre (Spanish for blood). "Sang" - being the root word. So how can various forms of what we call music be related to blood, I wondered? I often thought about this, and didnt really come up with an answer, other than the relationship of frequency.

Fast forward to a recent paper I read of a Danish study by some Doctorate candidates from a University in Copenhagen. It has been known for some time that the nerve cells in the brain (neurons) "communicate" by way of special chemicals called neurotransmitters which make cells more or less active, like Off and On switches. And what these researchers found was that there is also vibration involved in this process, and all vibration is Frequency. And so is all Music. In other words, the researchers found that when the neurons communicate there is a type of sound, or music involved also. Their data implied that Thought is generated by Sound, in a sense.

So here, we have a correlation between the blood that has a frequency of 0.03-0.05hz, and allows the brain to function, the brain with a resonance frequency of 10hz, and the neural activity in the brain-all of which, in harmony, can be viewed as a Symphony--which may conduct Original Thought.

Another interesting (to me) syncronicity that ties in here is the first sentence in the Bible. If you dont know it, then maybe you should read it, because it describes the root cause of everything, not just in terms of Religion but also of Physics.

And the first few words are: And God spoke the Word. The Word, or Sound came FIRST. One neednt think of God, here, as a bearded old man up there that did some stuff, but simply as Good. And what came after the Word? What did the Word generate? Sound is not what you might you think it is.

Another interesting question: what is the primary sense for the Blind? Is it Touch, or is it Sound? I would like to ask Stevie Wonder that question.

Isnt that beautiful???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Many people rely upon the power of prayer and your logic is wrong which is rare- * If that worked, we wouldn't be in the mess we have today*
> 
> To test whether or not an argument is valid, you should first imagine that the premises are true-whether or not they actually are-and then ask yourself, without appealing to any other knowledge you have, could you still imagine the conclusion being false? If you can, the argument is invalid. If you can t, then the argument is valid.
> 
> If a person doesn t believe in the power of prayer- then that is their opinion.
> 
> In closing, you are one of my favorites- please no disrespect to you- just an aside bar talk…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not opposed to prayer. I do it. There are places that are so wicked God cannot change it; ie, He flooded the world. Reset and restart.

My grandpa George Burroughs was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem in 1692. He was reciting the Lord's Prayer as they executed him. Witches were not supposed to be able to do that. I rest my case.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And the first few words are: And God spoke the Word. The Word, or Sound came FIRST. One neednt think of God, here, as a bearded old man up there that did some stuff, but simply as Good. And what came after the Word? What did the Word generate? Sound is not what you might you think it is.
> 
> Another interesting question: what is the primary sense for the Blind? Is it Touch, or is it Sound? I would like to ask Stevie Wonder that question.
> 
> Isnt that beautiful???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


What happened to " In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth?"

Having been legally blind, not totally blind, 20/400, I'm betting on smell. 2nd would be touch. 20/400 if I laid my glasses down and forget where they were, I couldn't find them if they were 3 feet away ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just getting in. Doc didn t clear me to get my right arm out of the sling so still working lefty only.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Thx for the update- and guys take care of your bodies… for you will pay for the sins of your youth as a doctor once told me… Haha, I said! 2021 those sins from the youth are starting to show…
> 
> Did anybody try the BMI test- free?
> 
> *Calculate Your Body Mass Index*
> 
> https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The guy that made up that index could not put 100# overhead with one hand. His system does not allow for it to happen. He discriminates against working guys in favor of desk jockeys.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The guy that made up that index could not put 100# overhead with one hand. His system does not allow for it to happen. He discriminates against working guys in favor of desk jockeys.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I can still jerk, clean and press over 250lbs (way down from 20 years ago) but that doesn't seem to matter. I like that I can still do that but my knees do give me fits sometimes, they don't care if they're supporting lean muscle or lard, it's still a burden on them eithr way.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez and DW I will test the cookies if I have too.

I shot 76 on monday and 74 yesterday (-2 on the back 34!). (very good scores for me) Playing along with Gene (a zero handicap) he was on the phone the entire round trying and then getting a covid appointment. He shot 69 totally distracted. Maybe I should try that? Gene has played in the Sr. U.S. and British Amateurs .

Wildwood - that is too deep for me waking up after a big night w friends.

Putting another coat of that crap on my table today.


----------



## pottz

talking politics here is risky enough but getting into religion my friends is a slippery slope that if were smart we will keep out of the conversations so as too all remain friends.those of a higher power here,and im not talkin the lord will not tolerate it!trust me ive had some experience with this-lol.peace jocks.


----------



## DS

> *Lab-grown wood could let us grow furniture in a lab instead of in a forest*
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90596673/lab-grown-wood-could-let-us-grow-furniture-in-a-lab-instead-of-in-a-forest
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Let me know when they grow a dovetailed drawer…

Does anyone know where a guy can get a decent breakfast burrito?


----------



## pottz

> *Lab-grown wood could let us grow furniture in a lab instead of in a forest*
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90596673/lab-grown-wood-could-let-us-grow-furniture-in-a-lab-instead-of-in-a-forest
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Let me know when they grow a dovetailed drawer…
> 
> Does anyone know where a guy can get a decent breakfast burrito?
> 
> - DS


yeah but you'll have an 8hr round trip drive,their good but not that good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Lab-grown wood could let us grow furniture in a lab instead of in a forest*
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90596673/lab-grown-wood-could-let-us-grow-furniture-in-a-lab-instead-of-in-a-forest
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Let me know when they grow a dovetailed drawer…
> 
> *Does anyone know where a guy can get a decent breakfast burrito?*
> 
> - DS


Here is a start for your quest- let us know…

https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=best+breakfast+burrito&find_loc=Phoenix%2C+AZ&ns=1

in the meantime…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> What happened to " In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth?"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That is the first sentence, yes, but could it not be interpreted as an IDEA? Created the Idea of….......

Heaven and Earth.

Because >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

-2 : And the Earth was without form, and Darkness was upon the face of the deep - so you cant do much in a darkness without form.

Then -3 : And God Said! the Word, the Sound, and then - came Light

That was the First Action.

And God saw the Light and it was Good.

So, my interpretation is correct.

I was writing in the sense of Concepts, not verbatim. Perhaps I should have had the Bible handy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was not talking about Religion. I am talking about Physics.

Jeez, not a single comment about how the relation between the Blood and Music might be even the slightest bit interesting.

I am done here. Goodbye.  Sayonara. Yawnful ones.

Go on about your business of Hotpockets and whatever.



> talking politics here is risky enough but getting into religion my friends is a slippery slope that if were smart we will keep out of the conversations so as too all remain friends.those of a higher power here,and im not talkin the lord will not tolerate it!trust me ive had some experience with this-lol.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> I was not talking about Religion. I am talking about Physics.
> 
> Jeez, not a single comment about how the relation between the Blood and Music might be even the slightest bit interesting.
> 
> I am done here. Goodbye. Sayonara.
> 
> talking politics here is risky enough but getting into religion my friends is a slippery slope that if were smart we will keep out of the conversations so as too all remain friends.those of a higher power here,and im not talkin the lord will not tolerate it!trust me ive had some experience with this-lol.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


who said i was referring too you ? i was speaking in general,bye.


----------



## bandit571

Chorrizo Breakfast Burrito, $4.50 each. Taco Villa, Bellefontaine, OH. About the length of me forearm, Eggs, Spuds, Sausage,Cheese, Rice. Choice of Red or Green sauce…...

20 degrees outside (feels like 10 above 0 ) and snow flurries…..

May see about making a wee bit of sawdust, later today. Morning pills have been taken. Will see how the day goes along…..


----------



## pottz

> Chorrizo Breakfast Burrito, $4.50 each. Taco Villa, Bellefontaine, OH. About the length of me forearm, Eggs, Spuds, Sausage,Cheese, Rice. Choice of Red or Green sauce…...
> 
> 20 degrees outside (feels like 10 above 0 ) and snow flurries…..
> 
> May see about making a wee bit of sawdust, later today. Morning pills have been taken. Will see how the day goes along…..
> 
> - bandit571


that sounds damn tasty bandit,but a little out of my range.sounds like your felling much better,good too hear.


----------



## DS

Oops… posted to the wrong thread.

It's not even Monday.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody see anything wrong in this picture?
> 
> This is the fireplace/tv wall with the fur out to create the niche.
> Super unsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> - DS


i agree but it seems the trend these days to put the tv over the fireplace.i hate it myself and would never do that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was not talking about Religion. I am talking about Physics.
> 
> Jeez, not a single comment about how the relation between the Blood and Music might be even the slightest bit interesting.
> 
> *I am done here. Goodbye. Sayonara. Yawnful ones.
> 
> Go on about your business of Hotpockets and whatever.*
> 
> talking politics here is risky enough but getting into religion my friends is a slippery slope that if were smart we will keep out of the conversations so as too all remain friends.those of a higher power here,and im not talkin the lord will not tolerate it!trust me ive had some experience with this-lol.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- don't get bitchy. Time zones and it is early here. Many times a post goes up and it takes a while for us to see it and respond. Think of it like this your post went up but it did not accelerate like the Reddit- Game Stop yet I personally like your post.

As for sounds- I prefer classical music…

It saddens me that you call out the Hot Pocket! Have you tried the Jimmy Dean products?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was not talking about Religion. I am talking about Physics.
> 
> Jeez, not a single comment about how the relation between the Blood and Music might be even the slightest bit interesting.
> 
> I am done here. Goodbye. Sayonara. Yawnful ones.
> 
> Go on about your business of Hotpockets and whatever.
> 
> talking politics here is risky enough but getting into religion my friends is a slippery slope that if were smart we will keep out of the conversations so as too all remain friends.those of a higher power here,and im not talkin the lord will not tolerate it!trust me ive had some experience with this-lol.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Your post was solid, but I need few cups of coffee to get my music and blood in sync in the am. Give me time to develop a equally thoughtful reply.


----------



## corelz125

Cut up chorizo with some scrambled eggs and cheese with a hash brown or 2 is a good breakfast


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Cut up chorizo with some scrambled eggs and cheese with a hash brown or 2 is a good breakfast
> 
> - corelz125


I am good.


----------



## bandit571

Needs a Creamer….









Unless you prefer coffee served "Half & Half"....









Methinks this should do…..


----------



## DS

> Anybody see anything wrong in this picture?
> 
> This is the fireplace/tv wall with the fur out to create the niche.
> Super unsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> - DS
> 
> i agree but it seems the trend these days to put the tv over the fireplace.i hate it myself and would never do that.
> 
> - pottz


I think y'all are missing the point entirely.

The tv over the fireplace is okay. It's extending the firebox with 2×4 and drywall instead of fire brick that was the dangerous part. Code also requires a non-combustible field for 6" to either side and 12" to the top.
All of those are violations here.

This was meant for my thread on "tired of unsafe client requests".

The job, which we did, btw, was wall to wall, floor to ceiling cabinets. This was done in Bronze Chemetal. It turned out gorgeous, but, it was like pulling teeth to get them to revise their work to meet fire safety regulations.

The tv ended up flush in plane with the wall panels withy only about 1/4" of gap between.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody see anything wrong in this picture?
> 
> This is the fireplace/tv wall with the fur out to create the niche.
> Super unsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> - DS
> 
> i agree but it seems the trend these days to put the tv over the fireplace.i hate it myself and would never do that.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think y'all are missing the point entirely.
> 
> The tv over the fireplace is okay. It's extending the firebox with 2×4 and drywall instead of fire brick that was the dangerous part. Code also requires a non-combustible field for 6" to either side and 12" to the top.
> All of those are violations here.
> 
> This was meant for my thread on "tired of unsafe client requests".
> 
> - DS


apparently this wasn't being inspected? i didn't even notice that,i just hate tv's over fireplaces.


----------



## DS

The homeowners used a handyman and didn't pull a permit.

Go figure.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I don't like the tv over a fire place. Way to high and will be hard on the neck over time.


----------



## pottz

> I don t like the tv over a fire place. Way to high and will be hard on the neck over time.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 plus i dont want a fire burning while im watching a show,distracting for one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

how about this type- people are buying them…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not really my style. 1. Don't own a TV 2. Really prefer the real deal for fireplace.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Sounds like someone needs a Joe Biden oatmeal raisin cookie.

My wife wants me to make her a fireplace tv stand. I don't like them. So we will eventually have one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Oatmeal cookies are in the process of being made- next week


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Oatmeal cookies are in the process of being made- next week
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We are making them this weekend. Will post pics.


----------



## pottz

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont like em and it's still a fire under a tv,i either watch tv or ill watch a fire burn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont like em and it s still a fire under a tv,i either watch tv or* ill watch a fire burn.*
> 
> - pottz


Watching the fire burn would be a good topic on our experiences in front of the fireplace. Regardless of the fire was it shared with a TV or a woman.

Cookies coming soon.

Trying to get my Mom in FL a shot- there is a lot of media/distribution hype - "no appointments available". is what you most likely get.

In 2003, a 32" SONY was the cat's meow- I did something similar to what DS posted. We took the existing fireplace customized it with a rustic cherry mantel (no CNC) and ran elect./ sound wires behind the walls. Here were these beautiful views from the family room and above the family room fireplace a 32" TV.

My idea of being in front of a fireplace…










Question: will there be a cellphone there as well?


----------



## corelz125

I guess I'm in the minority of not hanging the tv on the wall. I just hate making holes in the wall after I patched previous holes before I painted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I guess I m in the minority of not hanging the tv on the wall. I just hate making holes in the wall after I patched previous holes before I painted.
> 
> - corelz125


Holes in drywall is similar to plastic surgery- miracles in chemistry. I say from experience…

Here is some info on the 5 types of drywall finishes…
https://www.thespruce.com/the-five-levels-of-drywall-finishing-4120152

How about a level 5?





And a shout out to my trusted sander…










PS. to all you drywallers- Hot Mud


----------



## bandit571

What is sitting in my Living Room…









Made it from Ash. Weighs a bunch….all so the Boss can enjoy that electric fire place insert….and a BIG, WIDE TV…









Figured that I could BUILD one a lot better than the one she wanted from OddLots….









Maybe?









What she was looking at…...Thinking mine was a little better…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Thank you for posting! There is a market…. many people have different needs and tastes. And the comfort of fire- whatever warms your heart…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ...Thinking mine was a little better…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Regardless of the fire was it shared with a TV or a woman.
> 
> Question: will there be a cellphone there as well?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Always with a woman, my apartment in Ukraine had one and it was definitely well used, as was the nice couch.

Cellphone?? Hell NO!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Nice cabinet bandit. It reminds me of the old oak ice chest for some reason.

Come to think of it, a fire place might "set the mood" a little if you know what I mean. That's it, building it tomorrow.

I don't mind hanging rock, but muddying is for the birds.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I don't mind hanging rock, but muddying is for the birds.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I am with you on that. Hire the neighbors friend to come do it and be finished with way better results.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I don't mind hanging rock, but muddying is for the birds.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> I am with you on that. Hire the neighbors friend to come do it and be finished with way better results.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have a guy I affectionately call "mudderfu$&er"


----------



## pottz

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont like em and it s still a fire under a tv,i either watch tv or* ill watch a fire burn.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Watching the fire burn would be a good topic on our experiences in front of the fireplace. Regardless of the fire was it shared with a TV or a woman.
> 
> Cookies coming soon.
> 
> Trying to get my Mom in FL a shot- there is a lot of media/distribution hype - "no appointments available". is what you most likely get.
> 
> In 2003, a 32" SONY was the cat s meow- I did something similar to what DS posted. We took the existing fireplace customized it with a rustic cherry mantel (no CNC) and ran elect./ sound wires behind the walls. Here were these beautiful views from the family room and above the family room fireplace a 32" TV.
> 
> My idea of being in front of a fireplace…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: will there be a cellphone there as well?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


looks cozy but dump that crap in the mugs out and get a nice cab or aged whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## pottz

ive got the fireplace going right now in the house,flip a wall switch and instant fire, but it's on the opposite wall from the tv.also have a chiminea on the patio i burn hardwood in that has natural gas burner to get it going.


----------



## pottz

watching battle bots while i talk too you guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz, some of us drink Cocco with the grandkids-


----------



## pottz

so who's sending me some of those biden cookie's,lets just say rambo (as in bouncer) likes cookies!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, some of us drink Cocco with the grandkids-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man i forgot,were "g" rated!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive got the fireplace going right now in the house,flip a wall switch and instant fire, but it s on the opposite wall from the tv.also have a chiminea on the patio i burn hardwood in that has natural gas burner to get it going.
> 
> - pottz


+1 on the chiminesa- nothing like a real flame…


----------



## pottz

> ive got the fireplace going right now in the house,flip a wall switch and instant fire, but it s on the opposite wall from the tv.also have a chiminea on the patio i burn hardwood in that has natural gas burner to get it going.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 on the chiminesa- nothing like a real flame…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i burn walnut,cheaper than oak here,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz, some of us drink Cocco with the grandkids-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh man i forgot,were "g" rated!
> 
> - pottz


You would be surprised on what those kids watch on their phones…


----------



## corelz125

Better looking and will last much longer than that one from the store Bandit.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, some of us drink Cocco with the grandkids-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh man i forgot,were "g" rated!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You would be surprised on what those kids watch on their phones…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


you dont wanna know,unless your the parent!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max this one for you… * 6 Die After Liquid Nitrogen Leak at Georgia Poultry Plant*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/28/us/foundation-food-group-liquid-nitrogen-plant.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Can You Wear Floral on Your Buzz Cut?*










https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/27/style/can-you-wear-floral-on-your-buzz-cut.html

The intricate art of hair tattooing reimagines the buzz cut as a blank canvas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max this one for you… * 6 Die After Liquid Nitrogen Leak at Georgia Poultry Plant*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/28/us/foundation-food-group-liquid-nitrogen-plant.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm gonna bet on preventable. Companies love to cut corners using improperly trained employees.

Reminds me of a friend who worked for a chemical company. He told me he received some chemical that a single drop on your skin would kill in a couple of minutes. The UPS guy delivered it in a padded bag with the chemical in a glass vial. Totally illegal shipping.

They had an explosion-proof area for handling some products. He objected to his boss coming in there to smoke cigarettes. I would have too!

That wood around the fireplace violation reminds me of residential service calls. Back in the 90s a lot of the houses were homeowner finish basements. The homes were originally -sold as unfinished basements. I concluded about 90% of them had illegal homeowner wiring. One the guy stapled the romex on the studs and nailed paneling over it. I did a few fire repairs for an insurance repair contractor. One of the houses was so bad with illegal homeowner. Handyman wiring I refused to do the repair. I expected another electrical fire in the near future and I did not want a permit on record proving I even had knowledge of it. One insurance company wanted me to pay for a $100,000 fire. The cause was a penny behind a fuse.


----------



## DS

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have you seen this type in person?
It's totally fake news…

It's not even fire. 
It is lights and a scrolling sheet of plastic combined, optionally, with an electric space heater.

It's not a bad illusion, but it's the only way to put it inside a wood cabinet.

What I don't like is that it changes people's perceptions about what you can do with *real* fireplaces inside cabinetry.


----------



## pottz

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you seen this type in person?
> It's totally fake news…
> 
> It's not even fire.
> It is lights and a scrolling sheet of plastic combined, optionally, with an electric space heater.
> 
> It's not a bad illusion, but it's the only way to put it inside a wood cabinet.
> 
> What I don't like is that it changes people's perceptions about what you can do with *real* fireplaces inside cabinetry.
> 
> - DS


yeah not the kind of fire im gonna sit around staring at.i guess better than nothing though.


----------



## corelz125

Its kind of like watching the Yule log on tv


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Its kind of like watching the Yule log on tv
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## DS

Don't knock the Yule log. That YouTube video got about 10 hours of play on my tv Christmas Eve…

It's not the same as a real fireplace, but, like Elon Musk's Starlink, it's better than nothing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you seen this type in person?
> It's totally fake news…
> 
> It's not even fire.
> It is lights and a scrolling sheet of plastic combined, optionally, with an electric space heater.
> 
> It's not a bad illusion, but it's the only way to put it inside a wood cabinet.
> 
> What I don't like is that it changes people's perceptions about what you can do with *real* fireplaces inside cabinetry.
> 
> - DS
> 
> yeah not the kind of fire im gonna sit around staring at.i guess better than nothing though.
> 
> - pottz


I'm sure it is better than nothing, where ya gonna hang the stockings if there is no fireplace in the house? Not sure how Santa gets in without a chimney?


----------



## pottz

> *Can You Wear Floral on Your Buzz Cut?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/27/style/can-you-wear-floral-on-your-buzz-cut.html
> 
> The intricate art of hair tattooing reimagines the buzz cut as a blank canvas.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im gonna get a sam maloof rocker on mine-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WA is a leader for sure. Recycling bodies is a first!

https://patch.com/washington/bonneylake-sumner/s/hek3o/body-found-in-recycling-at-frederickson-plant?utm_term=article-slot-4&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## CWWoodworking

> how about this type- people are buying them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you seen this type in person?
> It's totally fake news…
> 
> It's not even fire.
> It is lights and a scrolling sheet of plastic combined, optionally, with an electric space heater.
> 
> It's not a bad illusion, but it's the only way to put it inside a wood cabinet.
> 
> What I don't like is that it changes people's perceptions about what you can do with *real* fireplaces inside cabinetry.
> 
> - DS
> 
> yeah not the kind of fire im gonna sit around staring at.i guess better than nothing though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m sure it is better than nothing, where ya gonna hang the stockings if there is no fireplace in the house? Not sure how Santa gets in without a chimney?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


He just wiggles his nose and the door opens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What is sitting in my Living Room…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it from Ash. Weighs a bunch….all so the Boss can enjoy that electric fire place insert….and a BIG, WIDE TV…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured that I could BUILD one a lot better than the one she wanted from OddLots….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she was looking at…...Thinking mine was a little better…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Nice post- fireplaces have individual styles and purposes. Your pictures and story make for a nice warm post.


----------



## Peteybadboy

So the Crap General Finishes is looking pretty good. I will post this project when done.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday night dinner review:*

*I tried for the 1st time the new- Pizza Hut Detroit Style pizza.

5 Stars*










NY pizza being on top of my list- which is nearly impossible to find in the Phoenix area (I have found only 3 that meet my criteria, and niche pizza places but only once in a while.

Bon appetite


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pizza Hut 5 stars? DW not possible, but you have been to NYC….your taste buds have been impaired?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- True NY pizza is rare in the Phoenix area and I know of only 3 or 4 places that meet my criteria. When I visit FL you guys have those NY transplants open up and bring the pizza and homemade gravy all along the east coast.

5 Stars- Crust, cheese, toppings, and the sauce (chunky yet smooth and you can taste the tomato) If I don't like the first slice then I offer the rest to people in need and I even have a spot out front for the coyotes- everybody loves pizza. I honestly enjoyed it and will buy it again. Pizza is a hobby of mine and the one thing I know that it is very subjective. Everyone has their favorite.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I personally would hate that pizza. The only pizza I like is thin crust. Thinner the better. Its gotta be crispy too. None of that floppy crap. Crust is just a vehicle for the toppings anyway. If there was a way to make pizza without crust, that would be better.

Petey i think general finishes are good. Except for there paint. It's not that great. It's hard to compare now that I use industrial finishes. They are so easy to use it's crazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What is going on?* 1st where I live in Maricopa county things appear to be running better than what I am reading about in other parts of the country. Compared to La and NY-

*Reopening LA County: Outdoor dining again allowed at restaurants, but without screens for TV broadcasts*
https://abc7.com/business/outdoor-dining-restrictions-lifted-in-la-county;-tv-broadcasts-not-allowed/10129618/


----------



## pottz

> So the Crap General Finishes is looking pretty good. I will post this project when done.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*CRAP!!!!* i heard that somewhere petey,but i just found it hard to believe.say it aint so?


----------



## pottz

> *Friday night dinner review:*
> 
> *I tried for the 1st time the new- Pizza Hut Detroit Style pizza.
> 
> 5 Stars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY pizza being on top of my list- which is nearly impossible to find in the Phoenix area (I have found only 3 that meet my criteria, and niche pizza places but only once in a while.
> 
> Bon appetite
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well it sure looks good! bring it in tonight i gave my sous chef the night off and i dont feel like cooking.id say 150 should cover tonights crowd.hey buddy just pay for it and ill reimburse you tomorrow ok ?


----------



## pottz

> *What is going on?* 1st where I live in Maricopa county things appear to be running better than what I am reading about in other parts of the country. Compared to La and NY-
> 
> *Reopening LA County: Outdoor dining again allowed at restaurants, but without screens for TV broadcasts*
> https://abc7.com/business/outdoor-dining-restrictions-lifted-in-la-county;-tv-broadcasts-not-allowed/10129618/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah finally the numbers are dropping,they expect at the current rate we will be back to about 30% hospital beds available level which is a hell of a lot better than zero and putting people in a triage scenario in the parking lot.


----------



## pottz

> I personally would hate that pizza. The only pizza I like is thin crust. Thinner the better. Its gotta be crispy too. None of that floppy crap. Crust is just a vehicle for the toppings anyway. If there was a way to make pizza without crust, that would be better.
> 
> Petey i think general finishes are good. Except for there paint. It's not that great. It's hard to compare now that I use industrial finishes. They are so easy to use it's crazy.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i agree about thin but not crispy,and i dont mind thick if the bread is good.


----------



## corelz125

Most of NY is open outside of NYC. Just at limited capacity and have to close by 10. NYC restaurants are going to reopen with limited capacity Feb 14th


----------



## pottz

anyone notice brian han't been around since yesterday morning.i guess he took my comments,meant in general too everyone,that they were directed toward him.which i wasn't even thinking of him when i said it.so if anyone talks to him tell him to stop pouting and get his ass back.ive said enough,were all men,i think?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Places around my area are starting to finally take it serious. Local businesses won't serve you unless you have a mask on.

All it took was to max our hospital, and have the highest rate in the state. German community. Germans are slightly stubborn to change.


----------



## pottz

> Places around my area are starting to finally take it serious. Local businesses won't serve you unless you have a mask on.
> 
> All it took was to max our hospital, and have the highest rate in the state. German community. Germans are slightly stubborn to change.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


hey im 75% german,and i take offence too that cw….....joking, hell yeah im stubborn and on top of that im a taurus!!! dont piss me off guys-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Places around my area are starting to finally take it serious. Local businesses won't serve you unless you have a mask on.
> 
> All it took was to max our hospital, and have the highest rate in the state. German community. Germans are slightly stubborn to change.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> hey im 75% german,and i take offence too that cw….....joking, hell yeah im stubborn and on top of that im a taurus!!! dont piss me off guys-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Oh hell I'm stubborn as a tree stump. I have gov small biz loan waiting for me, but I don't want to take it just because of pride.


----------



## pottz

> Places around my area are starting to finally take it serious. Local businesses won't serve you unless you have a mask on.
> 
> All it took was to max our hospital, and have the highest rate in the state. German community. Germans are slightly stubborn to change.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> hey im 75% german,and i take offence too that cw….....joking, hell yeah im stubborn and on top of that im a taurus!!! dont piss me off guys-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh hell I'm stubborn as a tree stump. I have gov small biz loan waiting for me, but I don't want to take it just because of pride.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


thats where my german pride ends ,they wanna give me money and ill take it.hey it's your money anyway.


----------



## pottz

i may cut out soon my brother in law is coming for dinner,were having some lobsters my neighbor gave me from belize.tiny little things about 8" long.sorry guys but your getting dw's pizza,if he comes through? lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> anyone notice brian han t been around since yesterday morning.i guess he took my comments,meant in general too everyone,that they were directed toward him.which i wasn t even thinking of him when i said it.so if anyone talks to him tell him to stop pouting and get his ass back.ive said enough,were all men,i think?
> 
> - pottz


*That comment was a hint to me- I know when the Beagle growls… * As for Brian's post, I would like to have a discussion on what is better for the brain- classical or his rock-n-roll? I suggested when a person posts here you many times get a response or don't. He has a number 1 project on the board- Should I post that the box would be good for carrying Hot Pockets to a dinner party?

No, I won't- but others should say something nice. Remember he was the brother who predicted Trump by a landslide- and he got a Beagle growl…


----------



## corelz125




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

None of the above: Final answer


----------



## CWWoodworking

> anyone notice brian han t been around since yesterday morning.i guess he took my comments,meant in general too everyone,that they were directed toward him.which i wasn t even thinking of him when i said it.so if anyone talks to him tell him to stop pouting and get his ass back.ive said enough,were all men,i think?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *That comment was a hint to me- I know when the Beagle growls… * As for Brian s post, I would like to have a discussion on what is better for the brain- classical or his rock-n-roll? I suggested when a person posts here you many times get a response or don t. He has a number 1 project on the board- Should I post that the box would be good for carrying Hot Pockets to a dinner party?
> 
> No, I won t- but others should say something nice. Remember he was the brother who predicted Trump by a landslide- and he got a Beagle growl…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You should absolutely post about hot pockets. Trump by a landslide? Hmm. It always amazes me how people forget he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton by 3 million. And nobody likes Hillary.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - corelz125


I'd go with Black Sabbath. Love me some war pigs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i may cut out soon my brother in law is coming for dinner,were having some lobsters my neighbor gave me from belize.tiny little things about 8" long.sorry guys but your getting dw s pizza,if he comes through? lol.
> 
> - pottz


Canceled due to undesirable friends of yours posting negative and political comments…
I'm headed to Brian's project to post… the project is nice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- you are one of my enjoyable patrons- I have taken an interest in pressure, tanks and safety. I came across this video on how he checked a "tank". Go for it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Saturday- I am going for the Moderna jab… peace out


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Saturday- I am going for the Moderna jab… peace out
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Guys, I work in the shop till 9 ish, you gotta give me a chance to get here before we call it a night. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Saturday- I am going for the Moderna jab… peace out
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Guys, I work in the shop till 9 ish, you gotta give me a chance to get here before we call it a night. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny,
As Pottz and I leave- we got you here… read and post - there is Detroit pizza on the table… look forward when I get up to see how you handled your new assignment- Grill night manager here are the keys- good night as in the military knows the generals always leave first.

Make sure to feed the dogs…


----------



## corelz125

Shop til 9. I'm usually working my way to going getting to bed and sleeping by 10


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shop til 9. I m usually working my way to going getting to bed and sleeping by 10
> 
> - corelz125


I get home by 7, then off to shop. All the time I have. LOL


----------



## bandit571

I just float by…..gave me back a rest for a while today…but, as soon as it felt better, was back at it, again…









All 4 corners have been dry fitted…plane is a bit too snug…









Will mill a dado for the handle to slide down…..tomorrow….along with grooves for the plywood bottom panel to sit in…

Might go and put on some Blackfoot, Live in Zurich…


----------



## pottz

> anyone notice brian han t been around since yesterday morning.i guess he took my comments,meant in general too everyone,that they were directed toward him.which i wasn t even thinking of him when i said it.so if anyone talks to him tell him to stop pouting and get his ass back.ive said enough,were all men,i think?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *That comment was a hint to me- I know when the Beagle growls… * As for Brian s post, I would like to have a discussion on what is better for the brain- classical or his rock-n-roll? I suggested when a person posts here you many times get a response or don t. He has a number 1 project on the board- Should I post that the box would be good for carrying Hot Pockets to a dinner party?
> 
> No, I won t- but others should say something nice. Remember he was the brother who predicted Trump by a landslide- and he got a Beagle growl…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey check i gave him a nice comment.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


damn straight bro!


----------



## pottz

> i may cut out soon my brother in law is coming for dinner,were having some lobsters my neighbor gave me from belize.tiny little things about 8" long.sorry guys but your getting dw s pizza,if he comes through? lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Canceled due to undesirable friends of yours posting negative and political comments…
> I m headed to Brian s project to post… the project is nice.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow bro lets back up the horse and reconnect my friend.you better explain "undesirable friends"


----------



## pottz

> Saturday- I am going for the Moderna jab… peace out
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Guys, I work in the shop till 9 ish, you gotta give me a chance to get here before we call it a night. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny,
> As Pottz and I leave- we got you here… read and post - there is Detroit pizza on the table… look forward when I get up to see how you handled your new assignment- Grill night manager here are the keys- good night as in the military knows the generals always leave first.
> 
> Make sure to feed the dogs…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey dw what the hell is this talk? you got a problem with me or whoever? ill flush this thread right now if you guys want. i leave for a little while and what's this talk ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pizza Hut 5 stars? DW not possible, but you have been to NYC….your taste buds have been impaired?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That's right, 3 stars maybe. No Hot Pockets. PapaMurphy is the only 5 star pizza place.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- you are one of my enjoyable patrons- I have taken an interest in pressure, tanks and safety. I came across this video on how he checked a "tank". Go for it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He was a little low, but probably OK. WE double charge antique black powder guns to be safer than sorry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pizza Hut 5 stars? DW not possible, but you have been to NYC….your taste buds have been impaired?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> That s right, 3 stars maybe. No Hot Pockets. *PapaMurphy is the only 5 star pizza place.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Exactly- pizza is a very subjective topic unless, as you know the laws of Physics (pressurized tanks)- not subjective *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- you are one of my enjoyable patrons- I have taken an interest in pressure, tanks and safety. I came across this video on how he checked a "tank". Go for it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> He was a little low, but probably OK. WE double charge antique black powder guns to be safer than sorry.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## corelz125

Those chain brand pizzas don't come into my house.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pizza Hut 5 stars? DW not possible, but you have been to NYC….*your taste buds have been impaired*?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You added -*your taste buds have been impaired*? Please state why and we can discuss… scroll up and read my review


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Those chain brand pizzas don t come into my house.
> 
> - corelz125


When we were in the NE a few summers ago. We had pizza every time we were near a shop for lunch. They were supposed to be the best in the world up there. We never found one better than Papa Murphy. WE don't do any other chain brand pizzas.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those chain brand pizzas don t come into my house.
> 
> - corelz125


Really??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This should be an exciting announcement for hackers. "News that LeVine was leaving the ESD (Employment Security Dept) ignited a storm of criticism last week over problems at the ESD during her 2-1/2 year tenure. *Notable among those was a fraud scheme last spring that siphoned off $600 million in unemployment funds*, as well as chronic delays in benefit payments to legitimate claimants during the pandemic. Hackers will have access to trillions in the US treasury at the rate they are printing.

I heard on a radio show that she is an ex-MickySoft employee. She was primarily responsible for the security system being turned off when the 600 million fraud happened. They also said something that indicated she was involved in the software disaster causing WA to not distribute the vaccine. They have only distributed about 40% last I heard. Seems like sending it to 39 counties over 3 or 4 weeks could be kept in a card file if the software dividing it up is to complex ;-)

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/economy/washington-states-departing-unemployment-boss-to-manage-unemployment-program-in-u-s-labor-department-report-says/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_013021032520+Washington+unemployment+boss+to+manage+a+national+jobless+program%2c+report+says_1_29_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber


----------



## corelz125

Some of the local pizzeria have gone downhill but still taste better than dominos


----------



## pottz

well im back and it seems the last conversation is getting pushed aside by crappy pizza!!!! so dw do you wanna explain your comments or what!!!! so who are my "undesirable friends you mentioned? this aint goin away until you answer!!!!


----------



## pottz

maybe it's time this thread dies! too many cry babies for me!peace boys.


----------



## mjheck

Topamax - Did you see Levine's previous job in the Obama era: Ambassador to Switzerland and Lichenstein. That must be where she got the training to run the Employment Security.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok. I will come back. Not because I like any of you Jokers, or because some of ya´all said nice stuff about me. No, it is because I need Online Assignment Help from Hong Kong, and to get it I have to make a comment here. It is a requirement. Lol.

I will try not to post anything interesting, and I have The Fight Club over at Zerohedge to post political diatribe, argue with people I will never meet F-T-F, and be a keyboard warrior - no moderators over there.

You all should understand I am almost always being sarcastic, or trying to be, and the only reason I wasnt beating up Trumpy was out of respect for DW. I swing my sword, such as it is, at ALL of them.

And the fact is, eventhough I write about this or that, and moan-- All that really matters is - You live life best you can, cherish your loved ones, and try to make a positive contribution to the World. And plant some TREES.

A comment about this Levine character - if she worked as Amb to Lichtenstein, then she will be well versed in money laudering too, so not just an expert in fraud. Lichtenstein is the capitol of money laundering for the French and Germans, whereas the Anglo/Americans have their offshore operations in places like Cayman Islands, Bermuda, etc,.

I am assuming, Pottz, that DW was talking about those 8" lobsters, I mean, they were pretty small, right…....

Gunny, that girl, although pretty, is WAY too young! Thats a NO NO!

Have a nice day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I was joking on the taste buds. Dominos is normally not anywhere near the top of anyone's list. But you like it, that is good.

Glad Brian is back.

This table I am working on is taking forever! One more coat of crappy GF and the outside is done. I have to finish the inside of the drawers, then attach the top and pulls for the drawers then on to the next table.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topamax - Did you see Levine s previous job in the Obama era: Ambassador to Switzerland and Lichenstein. That must be where she got the training to run the Employment Security.
> 
> - mjheck


Yeah, I did. I also saw all the jobs were bought supporting campaigns. ;-( Does plutocracy ring a bell?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A comment about this Levine character - if she worked as Amb to Lichtenstein, then she will be well versed in money laudering too, so not just an expert in fraud. Lichtenstein is the capitol of money laundering for the French and Germans, whereas the Anglo/Americans have their offshore operations in places like Cayman Islands, Bermuda, etc,.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Americans have their offshore operations in Lichtenstein too. A few years ago the IRS got all shook up by a whistleblower. I think that is about the time they cut the IRS budget to limit audits to near "0."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Americans have their offshore operations in Lichtenstein too. A few years ago the IRS got all shook up by a whistleblower. I think that is about the time they cut the IRS budget to limit audits to near "0."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


All bases covered, so to speak. That may be what caused the Obama-era legislation that made it required for all Americans living abroad to report ALL their banking activity. I have accounts in Spain, Denmark and Sweden, and they were all after me to subjegate myself to their demands that I comply. I ducked them for awhile but in the end had to submit. Mind you, it is also required that One living abroad file tax-returns, which I have NOT done since I left in 1999. No problem renewing passport evenso. So, does, perhaps, illustrate where true power resides.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Inside finishing room.










Outside what you see


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ooops- my bad- typo on "friends". There is one person here that got under my skin- I should have just left…
PM sent to Pottz.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Jeez, DW, I hope you werent offended by my negative hot pockets comments. But since you asked, you cant even get stuff like that over here, they are very strict on food-additives - that should have nothing to do with food anyway. And anyway, no one would eat it. You all would be astounded by how little there is to choose from in the frozen-food section at grocery stores. Be like, damn, wheres all the food!!!

Got frozen pizza covered, so thats cool, as pizza is one of the primary food groups.

I am sure there is even less to choose from in Ukraine, amirite, Gunny?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian, Petey, and others… Pottz asked for no political or religious stuff- I am trying to oblige his request- but when CWW throughs out democratic stuff at the end of his posts…. instead of replying to it I will try to walk away.

I am not affiliated with any political party or organized religion- yet I do praise God throughout the day. And to Pottz you gave me the responsibility to run the kitchen- and I left- my bad (seriously).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Inside finishing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside what you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks good. What I like is watching the pictures during the progress- and the widows do a great job for the finished projects.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I was joking on the taste buds. Dominos is normally not anywhere near the top of anyone s list. But you like it, that is good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I thought that you were, but I wanted to share some of my knowledge of pizza. If I don't like it then it goes to the coyotes…

I dislike Dominos, I prefer NY street pizza and I was posting the new Pizza Hut Detroit style. Personally, I don't like Pizza Hut pizza's but I wanted to try it since I am from Detroit and have had many a Detroit style pizzas. The surprising thing for $11 IMO the pizza was very good.

Ps Dominos is America's #1 pizza chain- but not for me…


----------



## corelz125

Don't get me wrong when I'm hungry i'll eat any pizza that's in front of me from the frozen Ellio's to the small shop one. None of them are really that bad where it's not edible. I've even had the cauliflower pizza recently.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

In Ukraine we eat food made at home. This Frozen stuff you find in cities but where we are limited if at all. I prefer to go to market and get fresh anyway. Even here my wife doesn't make frozen dinners.


----------



## pottz

> Ok. I will come back. Not because I like any of you Jokers, or because some of ya´all said nice stuff about me. No, it is because I need Online Assignment Help from Hong Kong, and to get it I have to make a comment here. It is a requirement. Lol.
> 
> I will try not to post anything interesting, and I have The Fight Club over at Zerohedge to post political diatribe, argue with people I will never meet F-T-F, and be a keyboard warrior - no moderators over there.
> 
> You all should understand I am almost always being sarcastic, or trying to be, and the only reason I wasnt beating up Trumpy was out of respect for DW. I swing my sword, such as it is, at ALL of them.
> 
> And the fact is, eventhough I write about this or that, and moan-- All that really matters is - You live life best you can, cherish your loved ones, and try to make a positive contribution to the World. And plant some TREES.
> 
> A comment about this Levine character - if she worked as Amb to Lichtenstein, then she will be well versed in money laudering too, so not just an expert in fraud. Lichtenstein is the capitol of money laundering for the French and Germans, whereas the Anglo/Americans have their offshore operations in places like Cayman Islands, Bermuda, etc,.
> 
> I am assuming, Pottz, that DW was talking about those 8" lobsters, I mean, they were pretty small, right…....
> 
> Gunny, that girl, although pretty, is WAY too young! Thats a NO NO!
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


it's all good man,when i was telling everyone to watch the politics iy wasn't aimed at you,actually i didn't think about as far as comments.glad your back.

as far as those lobsters they were small but damned good.


----------



## pottz

> Ooops- my bad- typo on "friends". There is one person here that got under my skin- I should have just left…
> PM sent to Pottz.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i got it and were good.we all have our moments.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, was all set for a glue up..









Just needed the bottle of…glue…..turned out, my Daughter had "borrowed" it…along with one of my 2 cordless drills…won't see either ever again…so..off to Wall E World..









New bottle of wood glue, and..









A new Cordless drill….20v Li…..cheapest one they had….can let her borrow it….next time..
Glue up has been done..









Am now sitting with a heating pad on my sore back….50 pound bag of FleaBag Food….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WBBN, nice camo design on the windows.

Hope I didn't offend by rejecting Hot Pockets for Papa Murphy's pizza.

Brian, Hot Pockets are not frozen. They are in the breakfast cereal aisle.

When my bride freezes leftovers, does that count as frozen dinner?

BTW, I hope many of the issues I point out are not taken as political, they are actually *CRIMINAL.*.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> turned out, my Daughter had "borrowed" it…along with one of my 2 cordless drills…won t see either ever again…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandito gets my vote for joke of the day!

C125, oh man, you just brought back a flood of good memories with that Ellios pizza call out. I used to love that stuff, eat the whole box at a time - which made my Mom crazy, as at that rate, Ellios wasnt all that cheap for a single Mom trying to make ends meet.


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm, was all set for a glue up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed the bottle of…glue…..turned out, my Daughter had "borrowed" it…along with one of my 2 cordless drills…won t see either ever again…so..off to Wall E World..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bottle of wood glue, and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Cordless drill….20v Li…..cheapest one they had….can let her borrow it….next time..
> Glue up has been done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am now sitting with a heating pad on my sore back….50 pound bag of FleaBag Food….
> 
> - bandit571


sounds like my son,everytime he borrowed something i never saw it again,and he never would even tell me he was taking something.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Removing my tools from Hallowed ground, also know as my shop, without permission is a crime punishable by removal of fingers to start with.

LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I am trying to oblige his request- but when CWW throughs out democratic stuff at the end of his posts…. instead of replying to it I will try to walk away.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why did that offend you? It wasnt a comment towards you or anyone. simply stating facts. Geez DW grow some skin. I dont know what I ever did to get you riled up, but lighten up.

Not much going on in shop. Did pick up a new 2hp router set. Got the skil one at lowes. Figured at that price, it was worth a try for all the features it has. Played with the one in the store. seems like it will do the trick. If its a dud, I will set it up with a dedicated bit.

Anyone recommend a bench vise? I have to build my new work area first week there and I think I want a vise.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Has anyone tried the drills/impact battery stuff at Harbor freight? I need something for my new job, and dont want to take my dewalt stuff from my shop. The ergonomics seem decent, but havent heard much about them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, was all set for a glue up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed the bottle of…glue…..turned out, my Daughter had "borrowed" it…along with one of my 2 cordless drills…won t see either ever again…so..off to Wall E World..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bottle of wood glue, and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Cordless drill….20v Li…..cheapest one they had….can let her borrow it….next time..
> Glue up has been done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am now sitting with a heating pad on my sore back….50 pound bag of FleaBag Food….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> sounds like my son,everytime he borrowed something i never saw it again,and he never would even tell me he was taking something.
> 
> - pottz


I don't have to worry, nobody can find anything in mine ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not sure why they claim video games do not affect teenage brains. Flight simulators are required training for pilots. They are just fancy video games.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/investigation-underway-after-man-shot-tacoma/EY6XV6BIWREPNNOMZOO2BK4OBQ/?utm_source=KIRO-TV%20Daily%20Headlines&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=72293


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not sure why they claim video games do not affect teenage brains. Flight simulators are required training for pilots. They are just fancy video games.
> 
> https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/investigation-underway-after-man-shot-tacoma/EY6XV6BIWREPNNOMZOO2BK4OBQ/?utm_source=KIRO-TV%20Daily%20Headlines&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=72293
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


IMO Video games desensitize the actual killing. People play these games for hours and yes they can win points by destroying something, but they do not actually feel pain or death from losing.

There are many articles on this pro and con

Mine Craft and Fortnight are some of their favorites for me I spend computer time with CNC Aspire software


----------



## pottz

well since this is a woodworking forum i decided to do something crazy besides arguing with you clowns and post a project,check it out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well since this is a woodworking forum i decided to do something crazy besides arguing with you clowns and post a project,check it out.
> 
> - pottz


That is a wild and crazy thing to do ;-))


----------



## pottz

> well since this is a woodworking forum i decided to do something crazy besides arguing with you clowns and post a project,check it out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is a wild and crazy thing to do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i couldn't help myself bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well since this is a woodworking forum i decided to do something crazy besides arguing with you clowns and post a project,check it out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is a wild and crazy thing to do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i couldn t help myself bob.
> 
> - pottz


That is the problem wiht addiction ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

I started my day w Hot Pockets. Got up at 330 just so I could catch up on what you guys where talking about.

DW You are a good guy. I never would want to offend you.

WBBN nice windows +1

Bandit, That is exactly why I put up a tool wall. I know when something is missing. Wife borrows stuff.


----------



## Peteybadboy

The Rubio really made the Sapele look great. That Sapele will fore ever remind me of Jimmy. Jim just past last week yesterday was his birthday, he would have been 74 - way to young.

The sapele was left over from a project I was asked by Jim to do for a friend that was rebuilding a wooden sailboat. I built a map table from the rotted one they gave me as a template. Of course I went over the top with alternating sapele and maple just to make it look better. They gave me the extra material. I used that for the drawer bottoms on this table.

Pottz nice Maloof Stool really cool


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey thx you as well- You offer some valuable stuff I find it very interesting…

Pottz- nice project- Do you own a Mirka sander, if so would you recommend it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The Rubio really made the Sapele look great. Not sure I got the photo with the finish. I saved it some place…
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 I enjoy following your progress as well as Gunny and Bandit…


----------



## pottz

> Petey thx you as well- You offer some valuable stuff I find it very interesting…
> 
> Pottz- nice project- Do you own a Mirka sander, if so would you recommend it?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> Petey thx you as well- You offer some valuable stuff I find it very interesting…
> 
> Pottz- nice project- Do you own a Mirka sander, if so would you recommend it?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah it's the yellow one in the pic,and yes i definitely recommend them,there smooth and much easier on the hands.used with abranet sanding screens there is zero dust.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Not sure why they claim video games do not affect teenage brains.
> 
> IMO Video games desensitize the actual killing.
> 
> Mine Craft and Fortnight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I agree with this, mostly. These games most definitely desensitize kids to the subject matter. My son used to play Minecraft alot when younger, and that wasnt so bad because it is mostly building stuff, and the graphics are abstract. Now he only plays Rust, which is just killing, and I hate it. I tell him about the way he is being desensitized, and he just shrugs and agrees half-heartedly, then goes back to playing it.

I pointed all this out to him and some of his friends one day, and said it would be better for them to go up into the forest and do some wilding, build a lean-to or something - and they said something rather interesting - they said that this was their playground, and that they communicate in real time through headsets eventhough they are not together, and that they work as a team, to defeat another group of kids working as a team.

Anyway, I have a suspicion that these games are released for two distinct reasons. 1) they are profitable. 2) they are being indoctrinated as possible future drone pilots.


----------



## bandit571

Woodworking?









No…I am NOT that short guy on the right….


----------



## corelz125

I cant find any dial indicators in that pic bandit. Nice job Petey looks good. That's one way to remember your friend every time you look at the table keep his memory going. Mine craft wasnt bad. Every kid plays fortnite or call of duty. All you hear are them shooting people in those games. They do interact with other kids though through their head sets. Every parent complains the kids spend too much time playing these games but half the time the parents buy them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I cant find any dial indicators in that pic bandit. Nice job Petey looks good. That s one way to remember your friend every time you look at the table keep his memory going. Mine craft wasnt bad. Every kid plays fortnite or call of duty. All you hear are them shooting people in those games. They do interact with other kids though through their head sets. Every parent complains the kids spend too much time playing these games* but half the time the parents buy them. *
> 
> - corelz125


or the parents are playing as well. People want the screen…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Am I the only one not to get invited to Pottz's VIP #1 project party…

+1 Pottz










My money was on #9


----------



## pottz

> I cant find any dial indicators in that pic bandit. Nice job Petey looks good. That s one way to remember your friend every time you look at the table keep his memory going. Mine craft wasnt bad. Every kid plays fortnite or call of duty. All you hear are them shooting people in those games. They do interact with other kids though through their head sets. Every parent complains the kids spend too much time playing these games but half the time the parents buy them.
> 
> - corelz125


good point and it's the parents job to place limits.


----------



## pottz

> Am I the only one not to get invited to Pottz s VIP #1 project party…
> 
> +1 Pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My money was on #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you just gotta show up dw.im serving appetizers and cocktails at 6pm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not sure why they claim video games do not affect teenage brains.
> 
> IMO Video games desensitize the actual killing.
> 
> Mine Craft and Fortnight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I agree with this, mostly. These games most definitely desensitize kids to the subject matter. My son used to play Minecraft alot when younger, and that wasnt so bad because it is mostly building stuff, and the graphics are abstract. Now he only plays Rust, which is just killing, and I hate it. I tell him about the way he is being desensitized, and he just shrugs and agrees half-heartedly, then goes back to playing it.
> *
> I pointed all this out to him and some of his friends one day, and said it would be better for them to go up into the forest and do some wilding, build a lean-to or something - and they said something rather interesting - they said that this was their playground, and that they communicate in real time through headsets eventhough they are not together, and that they work as a team, to defeat another group of kids working as a team.*
> 
> *Anyway, I have a suspicion that these games are released for two distinct reasons. 1) they are profitable. 2) they are being indoctrinated as possible future drone pilots.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 on your parenting advice and taking the time to listen to them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you just gotta show up dw.im serving appetizers and cocktails at 6pm.
> 
> - pottz


Will people be wearing masks and social distancing?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I would hope that you will be serving one of Corelz's favorites.





Available only in the North East :>(


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> you just gotta show up dw.im serving appetizers and cocktails at 6pm.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Will people be wearing masks and social distancing?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it's a virtual reception so not needed.feel free too if you like.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have had pizza all over the world and now all I want is an…










You are supposed to use an oven /toaster no microwave… Maybe when I come to visit Corelz in NY I'll try it…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> good point and it s the parents job to place limits.
> 
> - pottz


Yep, I have absolutely forbid my Son from playing any "shooter" games like COD. Rust isnt much different though - there is some tactics involved, so it isnt just like going around a popping everything you see. Oh, and Grand Theft Auto, wont let him play that either - but I suspect he does when doing sleepovers at other kids houses.


----------



## corelz125

Grand theft auto I played that when it first came out a little bit. There is nothing good about that game. If youre talking about morals.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COVID19 vaccination review- *

I got the 1st jab today- many thoughts. I found this video that helped me to go for it and you may find it interesting

*The Truth About COVID-19 Vaccines ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin*


----------



## pottz

> *COVID19 vaccination review- *
> 
> I got the 1st jab today- many thoughts. I found this video that helped me to go for it and you may find it interesting
> 
> *The Truth About COVID-19 Vaccines ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey im ready for mine as soon as i can.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *COVID19 vaccination review- *
> 
> I got the 1st jab today- many thoughts. I found this video that helped me to go for it and you may find it interesting
> 
> *The Truth About COVID-19 Vaccines ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey im ready for mine as soon as i can.
> 
> - pottz


It is coming- I give thanks to my society for the well-organized plan… I showed up at 9:30am they move you through lanes and check your paperwork- got the jab at 10am- then to a holding area for 15 minutes for allergic reactions. 45 minutes start to finish in the comfort of my vehicle, bottled water and a Jack in the Box Breakfast platter. Just make sure that you don't have to take a piss for I didn't see any comfort stations along the way…


----------



## pottz

> *COVID19 vaccination review- *
> 
> I got the 1st jab today- many thoughts. I found this video that helped me to go for it and you may find it interesting
> 
> *The Truth About COVID-19 Vaccines ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey im ready for mine as soon as i can.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It is coming- I give thanks to my society for the well-organized plan… I showed up at 9:30am they move you through lanes and check your paperwork- got the jab at 10am- then to a holding area for 15 minutes for allergic reactions. 45 minutes start to finish in the comfort of my vehicle, bottled water and a Jack in the Box Breakfast platter. Just make sure that you don t have to take a piss for I didn t see any comfort stations along the way…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


good tips on the procedure and the meal.i hope it's that organized when it's my turn,weve had lines that take over 4 hours here,and thats people that are over 65 standing in line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- as you first posted "Corona Crazy" From what I have experienced it can be done but IMO it goes back to whoever is running it. Yes to all those "scare photos"- This is why I am posting my experience- a concerned school board, fire and safety personal, and the grocery store pharmacy staff- job well done…

and on the sad note- privilege…
*Playing favorites? Hospital boards, donors get COVID shots*
https://apnews.com/article/technology-washington-coronavirus-pandemic-russ-seattle-c453fc84e9378ba4259715d3e0ad50d9


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- as you first posted "Corona Crazy" From what I have experienced it can be done but IMO it goes back to whoever is running it. Yes to all those "scare photos"- This is why I am posting my experience- a concerned school board, fire and safety personal, and the grocery store pharmacy staff- job well done…
> 
> and on the sad note- privilege…
> *Playing favorites? Hospital boards, donors get COVID shots*
> https://apnews.com/article/technology-washington-coronavirus-pandemic-russ-seattle-c453fc84e9378ba4259715d3e0ad50d9
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well the privilege thing was a given in our society,sadly.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Several small items in glue up, several items to a single larger project in finishing room. Nothing completed but did move the chains forward on all the various project fronts.

Need a drink.


----------



## corelz125

In long Island they do it that way drive up get the shot hang around for 15 minutes in the car then leave.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finally one for the Dire wolf

*Trying to Wash My Husky's Bad Paw! He HATES it!*


----------



## pottz

> Just got in from shop. Several small items in glue up, several items to a single larger project in finishing room. Nothing completed but did move the chains forward on all the various project fronts.
> 
> Need a drink.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


come on over and we'll share some four roses out by the fire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *COVID19 vaccination review- *
> 
> I got the 1st jab today- many thoughts. I found this video that helped me to go for it and you may find it interesting
> 
> *The Truth About COVID-19 Vaccines ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I was so happy when Polio came out I still like vaccines ;-))


----------



## corelz125

I was in the Bacardi coconut rum today a little sweet but gets you were you wanna go


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood +1 on drone pilots

Corelz isn't it ON long island? (local info for the others) Cuz it's ON Manhattan.

Nice to see some woodworking getting on around here.

Boys vs. Girls today.

JWB rocks last night.

Have a great day - stay safe.


----------



## corelz125

In, on, Houston, Houston tomato tomatoe. The Houston one is for the street only a few guys here will get that one


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????


----------



## pottz

> Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


from things ive seen people do i can get the first one but is the second really real ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My guess is #2 designed for cultures where people squat to go…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_toilet


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put a cabinet lid over #2, kinda a hid away deal and who cares??? LOL

Followed up behind pottz and posted my project today.


----------



## pottz

> Put a cabinet lid over #2, kinda a hid away deal and who cares??? LOL
> 
> Followed up behind pottz and posted my project today.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny if you get anymore organized your gonna inspire me to do the same.im pretty good but one thing i need improvement on is sandpaper storage,ive got stuff in several places around the shop,id like one cabinet for all of it.


----------



## corelz125

I'm guessing #2 is for people who dont know how to cook. #1 I could handle but #2 doesnt work for me at all


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

As a Pro Painter/sheetrocker/trim carpenter for 25 years or so, photo #1 is just plain evil, no, and no!

Photo #2 - they say you should not %%%%% where you eat, but I am sure DW called it right.


----------



## corelz125

A man was getting a haircut prior to a trip to Rome. He mentioned the trip to the barber who responded, "Rome? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome. So, how are you getting there?"

"We're taking American Airlines," was the reply. "We got a great rate!"

"American Airlines?" exclaimed the barber. "That's a terrible airline. Their planes are old, their flight attendants are ugly, and they're always late. So, where are you staying in Rome?"

"We'll be at the downtown International Marriott."

"That dump! That's the worst hotel in the city. The rooms are small, the service is poor and they're overpriced. So, whatcha doing when you get there?"

"We're going to go to see the Vatican and we hope to see the Pope."

"That's rich," laughed the barber. "You and a million other people trying to see him. You'll be at the back of St Peter's Square and from that distance he'll look the size of an ant. Boy, good luck on this lousy trip of yours. You're going to need it."

A month later, the man again came in for his regular haircut. The barber asked him about his trip to Rome.

"It was wonderful," explained the man. "Not only were we on time in one of American Airlines's brand new planes, but it was overbooked and they bumped us up to first class. The food and wine were wonderful, and I had a beautiful 28 year old stewardess who waited on me hand and foot. And the hotel was great! They'd just finished a $25 million remodeling job and now it's the finest hotel in the city. They, too, were overbooked, so they apologized and gave us the presidential suite at no extra charge!"

"Well," muttered the barber, "I know you didn't get to see the Pope."

"Actually, we were quite lucky, for as we toured the Vatican, a Guard tapped me on the shoulder and explained that the pope likes to personally meet some of the visitors, and if I'd be so kind as to step into his private room and wait, the pope would personally greet me. Sure enough, five minutes later the pope walked through the door and shook my hand! I knelt down as he spoke a few words to me."

"Really?" asked the Barber. "What'd he say?"

He said, "Son. I've visited lands far and wide and met many people of all creeds. I've waved to millions of people from my balcony.

I've personally shook the hand of millions of people, but you must have the worst barber of them all."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny if you get anymore organized your gonna inspire me to do the same.im pretty good but one thing i need improvement on is sandpaper storage,ive got stuff in several places around the shop,id like one cabinet for all of it.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks!!

1 of 3 drawers for sandpaper / sanding supplies.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to shop for a bit, sawdust don't make itself ya know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke


----------



## Peteybadboy

Houston st. Yes. My best customer was off Houston. Bowne and company.

Good joke.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is convenient. In one end and out the other ;-)


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the joke
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> WOW….. In summation, YOU are the joke of this too long diatribe. Way too much to even TRY to read. Have a great minimal-ized existence. The rest of us will move on. Thank you very much…
> 
> - HorizontalMike


i guess this isn't your kind of thread mike,so maybe your right you should move on?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I wonder if they wash the dishes in there. It would save the cost of a sink.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I wonder if they wash the dishes in there. It would save the cost of a sink.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A day to celebrate! Gunny is at #2- congratulations. We have had some really good projects coming from this group and I am proud to be associated with this group. Your projects give me the inspiration to make some sawdust out of my lumber rack, thx guys.

Also praise to LBD (the Duck) on the excellent Festool vacuum review- be sure to watch his attached video- Great work Duck…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12194


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - HorizontalMike
> 
> i guess this isn t your kind of thread mike,so maybe your right you should move on?
> 
> - pottz


Reading is Fun-da-mental.

Comprehension, another matter.

Way back when somebody invented a thing called speed-reading, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Ok, What is worse - or maybe we should say better (more positive), what is better - photo 1 or photo 2????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I wonder if they wash the dishes in there. It would save the cost of a sink.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+2 Dont see a sink? Think I see a showerpan in the lower right corner, maybe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 could be a shower pan or a utility pan for both shower and utility basin for cleaning-


----------



## corelz125

I need to send my wife there. She complains we only have one shower. I wonder how she would like the toilet, shower, and kitchen all in one.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What I absolutely Do Not want to know is what is in that clear plastic jug. Yikes.


----------



## pottz

> What I absolutely Do Not want to know is what is in that clear plastic jug. Yikes.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


or whats that mug or container on top the tank?


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the joke
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> WOW….. In summation, YOU are the joke of this too long diatribe. Way too much to even TRY to read. Have a great minimal-ized existence. The rest of us will move on. Thank you very much…
> 
> - HorizontalMike
> 
> WOW…... In summation…You re an asshole!
> 
> - TonyS


thats with a capitol A! it's like going to someones house for dinner telling them the food is crap and walking out!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice to see you here Tony, but we must be a little more tactful with our right hooks - the Overlord watches, ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Needed a shot of Jameson Caskmates tonight…..takes me mind off me sore back. Sitting with a heating pad ( on HIGH) resting right between the shoulder blades…...worked a bit too long, this morning.


----------



## pottz

> Nice to see you here Tony, but we must be a little more tactful with our right hooks - the Overlord watches, ya know.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i dont blame him,he just popped in as a regular ill defend the turf and the regulars with all i got.if he comes back it better include an apology ?


----------



## pottz

> Needed a shot of Jameson Caskmates tonight…..takes me mind off me sore back. Sitting with a heating pad ( on HIGH) resting right between the shoulder blades…...worked a bit too long, this morning.
> 
> - bandit571


dont over do it buddy there is always tomorrow.hey what are we playin tonight? i just heard george harrisions song,crackerbox palace for the first time in years today.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe switching back and forth…between ZZ Top and Janis Joplin…...some good sippin music….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from finishing room, been busy all day.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah…busy…..









Means a messy floor to sweep up…..









Had to stop…back was too sore…still have a few things to do…









One more glue up to do….Tuesday?

Have to sit by the mailbox, tomorrow….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What I absolutely Do Not want to know is what is in that clear plastic jug. Yikes.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> or whats that mug or container on top the tank?
> 
> - pottz


Big coffee cup. ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Maybe switching back and forth…between ZZ Top and Janis Joplin…...some good sippin music….
> 
> - bandit571


oh hell ya too both.out by the fire with a nice cabernet,cheers boys.


----------



## pottz

> What I absolutely Do Not want to know is what is in that clear plastic jug. Yikes.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> or whats that mug or container on top the tank?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Big coffee cup. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i hope not bob!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The way the 2 plastic bottles are placed an important household item IMO Top Max any guesses on the fuel supply to that stove?


----------



## Tony_S

> Nice to see you here Tony, but we must be a little more tactful with our right hooks - the Overlord watches, ya know.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The Overlord can kick my ass if she sees fit and I'll take it like a man. I said what needed to be said and it won't go any further than that. 
Appologies to those who took offence.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

You are at the right forum- anyone can post a thought. I do not know you but you saw and commented… which is what the "Show" is about- Welcome

Hint: like animals, food, clothing, shelter, and a place to talk…


----------



## pottz

> Nice to see you here Tony, but we must be a little more tactful with our right hooks - the Overlord watches, ya know.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> The Overlord can kick my ass if she sees fit and I ll take it like a man. I said what needed to be said and it won t go any further than that.
> Appologies to those who took offence.
> 
> - Tony_S


ha ha tony and i know each other a little and he's like me,we say what we think and what he said was what needed to be said.no apologies needed tony.come back anytime,i like straight talkers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What I absolutely Do Not want to know is what is in that clear plastic jug. Yikes.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> or whats that mug or container on top the tank?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Big coffee cup. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i hope not bob!
> 
> - pottz


No worse than the toilet in the kitchen ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The way the 2 plastic bottles are placed an important household item IMO Top Max any guesses on the fuel supply to that stove?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Probably natural gas. Safer than propane. I will fly out the window rather than pool on the floor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Please critique this message to the city council:

Last fall prior to the Shakeout Drill, I asked our State Emergency Management about seismic evaluation of a 1,000-gallon propane tank surrounded by barriers adjacent to the 6-foot concrete wall standing on top of the ground. They did not offer any safety procedures. All of these issues are code violations. The Backus Administration's position is they all met existing standards when they were installed. Unfortunately, the Backus Administration has no credibility. All the codes were adopted decades prior to the first violation in 2010.

Everyone says nothing like this would be allowed where they live. I am sure they are correct. They ask if we have a building department to enforce codes. We do, but they are the problem. They say to go to the mayor and city council. Unfortunately, they are a bigger problem. Hopefully, Auburn is the only city stupid enough to accommodate concrete walls without an embedded foundation and barriers creating propane hazards risking whole neighborhoods.

The 1983 Buffalo, New York propane explosion resulted in 7 fatalities and 150 injuries. It completely leveled a four-story building and demolished many buildings on four different blocks. It seriously damaged buildings that were over half a mile away. The cause was the valve breaking off of a 125-gallon tank. These damages are significantly greater than my 1,000-gallon damage area based on NOAA first responder safety warnings. We can expect many valves to break off as tanks roll around Auburn during the Big One. The Christmas morning bombing at Nashville was propane contained in a small motorhome.

The State Hazard Mitigation Officer said unfortunately the State cannot help with this situation. The enforcement of these codes needs to happen at the city level. The only advice provided is to continue to raise awareness. The first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a serious hazard. Getting more community voices behind an issue that could severely impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes. Attorneys say notification will be an advantage for survivors.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Critique:

I would change "No Credibility" to: questionable credibility. Or, provide detail as to why they have no cred - in legal terms.

And change, "the only city (stupid enough)" to something else more tactful - lacking foresight, or something.

In my opinion, you should keep personal views out of the correspondence.

I would get a petition going with signatures from all (or most) residents of that neighborhood.

I would also add something to the effect of: better safe than sorry.

You might provide some explanation as to your expertise in this matter - if they are not already aware.

Otherwise looks good.

You asked, so there it is.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I agree with Brian, additionally I've learned to avoid terms like: everyone, always, never and those that define a situation by no less than 100% as from a legal standpoint it only takes 1 smart person in a million stupit people to nullify "everyone in that group is stupid". I think a petition is a great idea, we may have to do just that to get the sheriff to patrol our neighborhood for speeders.

You could also get the news involved, I realize that area doesn't really frown on property destruction but such destruction needs to be performed by the right people to be promoted, I don't think propane is on the list.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa, Yeti - getting the News involved is WAY excellent idea.

Expanding on what Yeti wrote, if your tone is suggestive at all that those you are dealing with are incompetant, or lax in their duties, anything negative like that, they are going to ignore you. It is ok if you think that, but better to address them as competant people who Will get the job done.

Polite, professional, precise.

As to a petition, actually, you just need signatures, period, they dont even have to live in that neighborhood - just people who are backing you up, think you are working for the greater good. It aint like the City Council is gonna be checking up on all those people.

And the last sentence is KILLER, definitely keep that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- my revised version

Prior to the Shakeout Drill in 2020, I made an inquiry to the Washington State Emergency Management about the seismic evaluation of a 1,000-gallon propane tank that is surrounded by barriers adjacent to the 6-foot concrete wall. ( you need to state the inquiry's that you made )
They did not offer any safety procedures. All of these issues ( describe some of the issues and give the reader some of the concerns that you have over the code violations. ) The Backus Administration's 
(Backus administration? I could not find it on Google)
The position is they all met existing standards when they were installed. Unfortunately, all the codes were adopted decades prior to the first violation in 2010.
People have told me that nothing like this would be allowed where they live. They ask if* ( state the city that you are referring to) * have a building department to enforce codes. We do and we are referred to the Mayor and city council in which I cannot get a satisfactory response to dangerous safety concerns. They are avoiding potential hazardous conditions, which is foreseeable by allowing concrete walls without an embedded foundation and barriers creating propane hazards risking whole neighborhoods.
An example of the hazard- The 1983 Buffalo, New York propane explosion resulted in 7 fatalities and 150 injuries. It completely leveled a four-story building and demolished many buildings on four different blocks. It seriously damaged buildings that were over half a mile away. The cause was the valve breaking off of a 125-gallon tank. These damages are significantly greater than my 1,000-gallon damage area based on NOAA first responder safety warnings. We can expect many valves to break off as tanks roll around Auburn during a seismic disruption. 
The State Hazard Mitigation Officer said unfortunately the State cannot help with this situation. The enforcement of these codes needs to happen at the city level. The only advice provided is to continue to raise awareness. The first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a serious hazard. Getting more community voices behind an issue that could severely impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes.
The potential threat is foreseeable and preventable and I ask that you reach out and request that immediate safety codes be updated and implemented.

Best of success to you and thx for trying to make society a safer place to live.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopaMax, yes on petition, yes on local investigative journalist. Question have you contacted the owner of the propane tank about the danger? Do you know who is insuring the property? Contacting the insurance agent or company might get something done.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Much better! That reads as courteous and polite. Just one suggestion, break up that big block of text in the center into smaller segments/paragraphs - easier to read. For instance, new para at: "An example of the hazard…...."

Still think you should add something like: I am so and so and I have 40 yrs experience in such and such business….. This would give you some tech cred and not allow them to assume you are just a neighbor complaining or something.



> Top Max- my revised version
> 
> Prior to the Shakeout Drill in 2020, I made an inquiry to the Washington State Emergency Management about the seismic evaluation of a 1,000-gallon propane tank that is surrounded by barriers adjacent to the 6-foot concrete wall. ( you need to state the inquiry's that you made )
> They did not offer any safety procedures. All of these issues ( describe some of the issues and give the reader some of the concerns that you have over the code violations. ) The Backus Administration's
> (Backus administration? I could not find it on Google)
> The position is they all met existing standards when they were installed. Unfortunately, all the codes were adopted decades prior to the first violation in 2010.
> People have told me that nothing like this would be allowed where they live. They ask if* ( state the city that you are referring to) * have a building department to enforce codes. We do and we are referred to the Mayor and city council in which I cannot get a satisfactory response to dangerous safety concerns. They are avoiding potential hazardous conditions, which is foreseeable by allowing concrete walls without an embedded foundation and barriers creating propane hazards risking whole neighborhoods.
> An example of the hazard- The 1983 Buffalo, New York propane explosion resulted in 7 fatalities and 150 injuries. It completely leveled a four-story building and demolished many buildings on four different blocks. It seriously damaged buildings that were over half a mile away. The cause was the valve breaking off of a 125-gallon tank. These damages are significantly greater than my 1,000-gallon damage area based on NOAA first responder safety warnings. We can expect many valves to break off as tanks roll around Auburn during a seismic disruption.
> The State Hazard Mitigation Officer said unfortunately the State cannot help with this situation. The enforcement of these codes needs to happen at the city level. The only advice provided is to continue to raise awareness. The first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a serious hazard. Getting more community voices behind an issue that could severely impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes.
> The potential threat is foreseeable and preventable and I ask that you reach out and request that immediate safety codes be updated and implemented.
> 
> Best of success to you and thx for trying to make society a safer place to live.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian +1

"add something like: I am so and so and I have 40 yrs experience in such and such business….. This would give you some tech cred and not allow them to assume you are just a neighbor complaining or something."

Put this in your introduction?

Go for it Top Max…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+1

Yeah, Topa, if you have any certs or licenses, cite them in the intro. Top secret level clearance at Boeing, you know, that type of stuff.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One of the "Locals" who actually likes us just dropped off about 20 kilos of organic oranges. Natures candy. I am pigging out. Yum.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made and attached the drawer pulls.


----------



## pottz

> Made and attached the drawer pulls.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real nice petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, thanks,

I am not done with the finish. Needs another coat of two of GF "I.e. crap", but I like it so far.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Made and attached the drawer pulls.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Inspirational +1


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, thanks,
> 
> I am not done with the finish. Needs another coat of two of GF "I.e. crap", but I like it so far.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


petey why do you keep using "crap" havn't you heard,it's crap!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete double


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- for the audience what actually is that stuff you refer to as crap? for learning purposes…

Petey- it appears that you could put an electric fireplace below?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The hit song, called *"Fake Woke",* reached Number One across all genres on Saturday despite MacDonald not having a record label, manager, or distribution network.
*
Tom MacDonald - "Fake Woke"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- maybe a snowstorm joke tonight?

*Major Storm Slams the Northeast, Crippling Air Travel and Closing Subway*
https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/02/01/us/winter-storm-snow


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had a customer with save the environment stickers all over back of vehicle. Check engine light is on. Needs a new catalytic converter. $1300 worth.

Wants to know if they can keep driving it for another year. Budget constraints.

So what about that save the environment stuff??


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW electric fire place below?

Pottz The "crap" comment came from a LJ comment to my looking for General Finishes satin.. - that is my weird sense of humor to now call GF finishes Crap, when I know they are not. Maybe not the best but deff not crap. I am still experimenting with finishes. I was told to look for my local "wood coatings" dealer. Nothing in Ft. Myers pops up when I search that term.

WBBN that is funny. BTW lots of double standards out there. Hope this is not too political, I have NYC liberal friends. Great people…So one day she is lecturing me about global warming…I say you have 4 homes that you have the heat or a/c running all year, how is your carbon footprint?.....no reply at all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It was meant tongue and cheek from some former posts about electric fireplaces… pass

General finish - thx


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Had a customer with save the environment stickers all over back of vehicle. Check engine light is on. Needs a new catalytic converter. $1300 worth.
> 
> Wants to know if they can keep driving it for another year. Budget constraints.
> 
> So what about that save the environment stuff??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's only preached when it befits the preacher, stickers are cheap, actual maintenance usually isn't.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- for the audience what actually is that stuff you refer to as crap? for learning purposes…
> 
> Petey- it appears that you could put an electric fireplace below?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


were joking about how capn klutz said general finishes products are crap.some of best stuff ive ever used,imho.petey likes it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for proofreading and the suggestions guys. That goes to the city council meeting public comments and is limited to 350 words. I did change "no" to "generally" and "stupid" to "callus." Normally I use the psychological definition of stupid instead of the word; conscious and willful ignoring fact motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Being limited to 350 words I chose the term. I'm not worried about them ignoring me these days, this BS started a decade ago. The local news media ignores their negligence. I asked one of the reporters about it. He said the city says everything met standards when it was installed. Since that is all they will say, he says he has nothing to pursue. He could verify facts, eh?

I cannot find out who the insurance company is. I am sure they would issue a correct and not renew the policy if it were not fixed. I have been trying to find out if the insurance industry is interested in this and cities that ignore codes, but haven't had much of a response. Insurance companies and FEMA should not have to mop up the mess after an earthquake or wildfire.

I intended to go to all the neighbors, but the coronavirus lockdown started about the time I finally consulted an attorney. He advised talking in person rather than sending notices. I can say a lot more things to the media and gubbermint than I can to the neighbors. Not exactly sure why because everything I say to the gubbemint is public record available to anyone who cares to read it.

A nephew who is a sheriff has looked into the code enforcement issues. He said it is a form of fraud but nobody in this state will do anything. It will take an investigation by the FBI. The Whitehouse sent it to the EPA, but the Seattle office claimed no jurisdiction. My US representative's office checked on the FBI complaint\ but they could not make them pursue it.

I have been told I am not a credible witness without a college degree. I may have gained a little credibility 2 weeks ago. Several times I have mentioned a 12-foot tall retaining wall at a 3-year-old housing development that is made of loose landscaping blocks. It is beginning to show signs of stress and failure. After the last meeting, the mayor told the building department director to contact me. I sent some pictures. Maybe they will start to believe what geologists say about reinforced concrete structures and what the code says about retaining walls being required to have a 1.5 safety factor. I do see the mathematical calculation of the safety factor may still be an issue, however; 1.5×0 = 0.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Had a customer with save the environment stickers all over back of vehicle. Check engine light is on. Needs a new catalytic converter. $1300 worth.
> 
> Wants to know if they can keep driving it for another year. Budget constraints.
> 
> So what about that save the environment stuff??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Will it run without a proper converter? I have been told by friends their Ford trucks require a $5,000 tune-up every few years when they shut down due to pollution controls plugging up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The hit song, called *"Fake Woke",* reached Number One across all genres on Saturday despite MacDonald not having a record label, manager, or distribution network.
> *
> Tom MacDonald - "Fake Woke"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad that isn't closed captioned ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- maybe a snowstorm joke tonight?
> 
> *Major Storm Slams the Northeast, Crippling Air Travel and Closing Subway*
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/02/01/us/winter-storm-snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope, no joke ;-( "In Allentown, Penn., the police said they responded to a call that a 67-year-old woman with Alzheimer's disease had walked away from her home early Monday morning. She was later found lying in the snow, dead from hypothermia, according to the county coroner."


----------



## corelz125

It started snowing last night and hasnt stopped. The winter storm warning is in effect until 6 am tomorrow. Had 14" this afternoon by about 4pm. Made me order a new snow blower tonight. Now i'm gonna have to build another shed to store this one in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- I was thinking of you and the Dire wolf- may it give some solace…
*
Key with a vet collar which in my opinion is worse than a snow storm…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

So the pall falls over the joke- and yet we LJocks from the North know snow… I lived in Michigan. No specific jokes I remember many hardships in minus 0… Yet society went to work, flu, snow, and schools… moral of the story we adapted… For people who haven't experienced snow… it is part of life. As a kid throwing snowballs (I will never admit to what I threw snowballs at) to the hardships that the storm threw at us…

Adapt or perish…

The memory of the past- rubber galoshes… the 4 buckle was the best…


----------



## bandit571

USPS is NOT allowed to wear those things….4" of snow, and they just can;t deliver any mail…...in OHIO? Really?

I am not allowed to use the snow shovel, anymore….but, I will pay a kid tomorrow to shovel my sidewalk up to my porch step…..and no farther….mail box is right there at the step….close enough.

There be a lid in the clamps, now…









Sized to fit that box back there…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, busy night gluing the foam to the inside pieces of a small box I am making for my Dad. Will hold 4 small weights for holding maps down for search and rescue work. These are nice heavy polished brass one's. two are magnifying glasses, one is a compass and the last one is a clock. All the same diameter. He wanted a box to house them that could take being dropped. And no nails or screws. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks for proofreading and the suggestions guys. That goes to the city council meeting public comments and is limited to 350 words. I did change "no" to "generally" and "stupid" to "callus." Normally I use the psychological definition of stupid instead of the word; conscious and willful ignoring fact motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Being limited to 350 words I chose the term. I'm not worried about them ignoring me these days, this BS started a decade ago. The local news media ignores their negligence. I asked one of the reporters about it. He said the city says everything met standards when it was installed. Since that is all they will say, he says he has nothing to pursue. He could verify facts, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I wish you well in this quest, and to me and others here it seems like a reasonable and responsible thing for these people to carefully consider and act upon it. But this being politics, I suspect they will continue to kick it down the curb and wait until AFTER the disaster before pointing blame on anyone but themselves. Very sad.


----------



## corelz125

We had no snow at all last winter so making up for it this year. It is what It is. No work for me for 2 days. No complaints since we been working tons of hours. Dire wolf doesn't mind the snow. Yea that old saying the USPS had is long gone. The boxes should be interesting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We had no snow at all last winter so making up for it this year. It is what It is. No work for me for 2 days. No complaints since we been working tons of hours. Dire wolf doesn t mind the snow. Yea that old saying the USPS had is long gone. The boxes should be interesting.
> 
> - corelz125


Has Pottz sent some relief food there is cooking at the pit did he send "rescue food"?

I have some Hot pockets and Paw Cookies if needed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..warming up with some ZZ Top…then Cosmo Factory by CCR…..then some FOGHAT….should get things going on a Bummer Monday….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wish you well in this quest, and to me and others here it seems like a reasonable and responsible thing for these people to carefully consider and act upon it. But this being politics, I suspect they will continue to kick it down the curb and wait until AFTER the disaster before pointing blame on anyone but themselves. Very sad.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks for the good wishes. I have concluded it is not politics, it is organized crime. When management willfully and intentionally ignores safety standards resulting in injury and death, it is murder. It is not accidental when it was an intentional decision. Boeing is the most recent killing 346. They basically plead guilty to criminal fraud https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/boeing-charged-737-max-fraud-conspiracy-and-agrees-pay-over-25-billion . Pacific Gas and Electric plead guilty to 84 murders in the Paradise fire https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/pg-e-pleads-guilty-84-counts-manslaughter-devastating-camp-fire-n1231256 The Wall Street Journal reported in March 2019 they lied to regulators about maintenance and took the money for upper management bonuses for a decade. The killed had a couple of dozen in previous fires.

Kimberly Clark killed over 500 with defective surgical gowns. Their CEO was on 60 Minutes arguing the failure rates weren't as high as reported by testing. His position was the ones that fell apart when taken out of the box were not tested so they did not fail. Management ordered the pins taken out of a crane being disassembled in Seattle to speed it up and save a buck. They killed 4 when it collapsed. https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/findings-of-investigation-into-fatal-april-crane-collapse-to-be-released/ It goes on and on.

The first time I stood up to one of these bullies the idiot was exhausting heaters into a hospital we were building to save heat. 35 guys would have been in deep trouble in a couple of hours. He told me he would have me removed from the job if I didn't get back to work. I told him he had better hurry. I am going to pick up my tools and call Labor and Industries to come search for survivors when I pass a payphone.

These Management Massacres are very common. Unless managers face prosecution and the death penalty for ignoring safety standards, it will continue. Boeing's CEO took $60 million when he left Boeing. He would have $40 million more but the board cut off his severance. If they hanged the [email protected][email protected]*d that would get worldwide attention and should be a deterrent. They claim it isn't a deterrent for most criminals, but they really don't have much to lose. These millionaire and gubbermint managers do have a lot to lose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> USPS is NOT allowed to wear those things….4" of snow, and they just can;t deliver any mail…...in OHIO? Really?
> 
> I am not allowed to use the snow shovel, anymore….but, I will pay a kid tomorrow to shovel my sidewalk up to my porch step…..and no farther….mail box is right there at the step….close enough.
> 
> There be a lid in the clamps, now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sized to fit that box back there…..
> 
> - bandit571


4" stops the PO! Sissies reign supreme today.

If you can't shovel more shop time, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> 4" stops the PO! Sissies reign supreme today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Expanding on this theme: My wife watches alot of Netflix series, so shes sitting on the sofa watching on a laptop, while I am at my desk reading. And I overhear the dialogue. Something that I have noticed is that all the men seem to speak in this restricted, hushed, I-am-so-emotional tone, like they are trying to be sensitive like women or something. I suspect this trend started with the Batman, maybe. Anyway, this drives me nuts because it is so contrived and fake and limp-noodle-armed. Men dont speak like that, ever. Eastwood, Newman, McQueen, Cooper, Brando, Connery, all played the "sensitive" type, but mostly these were guys you didnt want to be messing with.

Then, we have the Boogaloo Bois and the Proud Boys and all the other Boys. Where are the MEN!

Magnificent 7 - kick a$$ and take names later.

James Coburn - Cat Ballou - now that was a role model! (sarc/)


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I'm a little slow at times.

I used to make money shoveling snow!

Wildwood - think Hallmark channel .


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dry fitted #3 insert this morning. Passed so will give back another coat of finish tonight. Might be ready by Friday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil sees his shadow. *It's six more weeks of winter


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil sees his shadow. *It s six more weeks of winter
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sending up few of my wife's cats, groundhog season is open. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

This Chamfer plane is not what you think. Bought it on Amazon for about 20 bucks.










The blade needed sharpening badly, and I had to remove the paint in the "V" sole, but after that it works great.

It did not come with all the blades as promoted, I did write a note to the MFG and Amazon. No word yet. What I really wanted was the 1/8" round over. So I ordered that from the company that makes the original in a hope that the threads are the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*THOUGHT FOR THE DAY!*
*"I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do."-Leonardo Da Vinci*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- your post was interesting for I still love new types of tools and gadgets.

Here is a homemade version that I found interesting… but for $20 I would go with what you have

*Easy to make chamfer plane*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 4" stops the PO! Sissies reign supreme today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Expanding on this theme: My wife watches alot of Netflix series, so shes sitting on the sofa watching on a laptop, while I am at my desk reading. And I overhear the dialogue. Something that I have noticed is that all the men seem to speak in this restricted, hushed, I-am-so-emotional tone, like they are trying to be sensitive like women or something. I suspect this trend started with the Batman, maybe. Anyway, this drives me nuts because it is so contrived and fake and limp-noodle-armed. Men dont speak like that, ever. Eastwood, Newman, McQueen, Cooper, Brando, Connery, all played the "sensitive" type, but mostly these were guys you didnt want to be messing with.
> 
> Then, we have the Boogaloo Bois and the Proud Boys and all the other Boys. Where are the MEN!
> 
> Magnificent 7 - kick a$$ and take names later.
> 
> James Coburn - Cat Ballou - now that was a role model! (sarc/)
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not being able to hear Netflix sounds like a good deal ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Two F-16´s did a flyover today, thought it would be fun to fly 4" above my house and try to blow out all my windows. Gosh, those suckers are loud - and fast. Took them all of a 1/2 second to clear the valley.

I think the dogs are traumatized, maybe have some nightmares tonight.

Fun history facts:

During the Spanish Civil War, the Italian Aviazione Legionaria and the German Legion Condor, both bomber divisions, were stationed on Mallorca.


----------



## pottz

> Two F-16´s did a flyover today, thought it would be fun to fly 4" above my house and try to blow out all my windows. Gosh, those suckers are loud - and fast. Took them all of a 1/2 second to clear the valley.
> 
> I think the dogs are traumatized, maybe have some nightmares tonight.
> 
> Fun history facts:
> 
> During the Spanish Civil War, the Italian Aviazione Legionaria and the German Legion Condor, both bomber divisions, were stationed on Mallorca.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


where were they coming from?


----------



## corelz125

Nice job on the insert Gunny. Didn't need food needed more man power for clean up DW. We got it done today. A knock off on the woodpecker chamfer plane already.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian those are our American peacekeepers…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- I didn't hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…

My last snow shovel was a-










24 years ago. As long as the power doesn't go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The "woodpecker" sold out. The knock offs have some pretty bad reviews. Today I use the CNC with Aspire software and program the chamfer…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two F-16´s did a flyover today, thought it would be fun to fly 4" above my house and try to blow out all my windows. Gosh, those suckers are loud - and fast. Took them all of a 1/2 second to clear the valley.
> 
> I think the dogs are traumatized, maybe have some nightmares tonight.
> 
> Fun history facts:
> 
> During the Spanish Civil War, the Italian Aviazione Legionaria and the German Legion Condor, both bomber divisions, were stationed on Mallorca.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They are just flying below the radar.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian those are our American peacekeepers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, maybe. I know the Spanish Airforce is flying the NATO Eurofighter Typhoon, those wouldnt be based here, probably at Moron airbase in south central Spain. These planes may have been F-18´s, I dont know much about this type of stuff. There are two American bases in Spain, down by Gibraltor. I didnt see any markings, so dont know whose they were.

French fly the Mirage, so wasnt them, but could have been Dutch, they use F-16´s, the Swiss fly F-18´s


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is nuts. Worse than the idiot that killed a guy over a cell phone he stole. He had no priors but was driving a stolen vehicle and had fingerprints in another stolen vehicle. If they would prosecute he would have prior and might be in jail on the day of the killing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The "woodpecker" sold out. The knock offs have some pretty bad reviews. Today I use the CNC with Aspire software and program the chamfer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Remember when that just took a couple of whiffs with a plane? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- yes I do and I still have my planes…










The woodpecker looked good


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey im a socal guy we dont shovel snow,sorry but ive got no desire to learn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- yes I do and I still have my planes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woodpecker looked good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those should be faster and easier than programing CNC ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey im a socal guy we dont shovel snow,sorry but ive got no desire to learn.
> 
> - pottz





> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey im a socal guy we dont shovel snow,sorry but ive got no desire to learn.
> 
> - pottz


No problem pottz. If you have a freak storm it works just like grain or sand ;-) It a lot lighter too.


----------



## pottz

> The "woodpecker" sold out. The knock offs have some pretty bad reviews. Today I use the CNC with Aspire software and program the chamfer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Remember when that just took a couple of whiffs with a plane? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats no fun bob better too spend an hour programing a cnc.me i just grab one of my routers with a chamfer bit and it's done perfectly in minutes.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey im a socal guy we dont shovel snow,sorry but ive got no desire to learn.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Corelz- I didn t hear from Pottz so I thought that he was heading over with a snow shovel to help…
> 
> My last snow shovel was a-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 years ago. As long as the power doesn t go out, and after some excitement, we shoveled the drive only to have the street plow pile up my drive approach and start over. Then you have people going nuts and fight with a neighbor over putting snow on his property and a few days ago a neighbor shot and killed a married couple over where the snow was being placed and then shot himself- Corona Crazy
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey im a socal guy we dont shovel snow,sorry but ive got no desire to learn.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No problem pottz. If you have a freak storm it works just like grain or sand ;-) It a lot lighter too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


we do have mudslides,thats after the fires burn everything or the earthquakes dont do it.but hey the weather is great most of the time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW correction the Chamfer plane was 23.99 delivered.

We get sonic booms from time to time, I think testing/training over the Gulf of Mexico.

DW I have that 90, used it this week to remove glue in the corners in "chisel plane mode" a flee market find 30 yrs ago? (came with an extra blade) I bought a stanley 78 for 3 bucks it still has the masking tape with the price on it. I probably got it for 2?! Prices on ebay have gone nuts for planes.

BTW I don't own a snow shovel. We don't get snow.

As a kid I went out to shovel snow (knock on doors) one house had a garage below the house so 18" of snow I had to throw over an 8 foot wall. I go to get paid and the lady askes me to shovel the side walk, from the kitchen I guess, so her husband can take out the trash, I just threw all the show on that walk way!. Finished that and asked for 75cents. She gave me 5 bucks!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I am enjoying the time at the bar before the crowd comes in. JWB on the rocks. The dawg is listening to me at least.

We may not play golf tomorrow due to a little cold. If so, I will finish table w drawers #1 tomorrow and start on #2.

I have a blank of Claro Walnut that is calling my name to be a bowl.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I am enjoying the time at the bar before the crowd comes in. JWB on the rocks. The dawg is listening to me at least.

We may not play golf tomorrow due to a little cold. If so, I will finish table w drawers #1 tomorrow and start on #2.

I have a blank of Claro Walnut that is calling my name to be a bowl.


----------



## corelz125

I'll take the snow over earth quakes, mudlsides, and tropical storms and hurricanes. Thats a nice #90 you have there DW. Chamfers I usually go with a block plane or if the #3 is close by. I have a #92 I use a lot.


----------



## pottz

a little info here that might be interesting,i was looking at the blogs our moderator cricket has posted over the course of her time here and found a lot of interesting stuff.years back there were some give aways.there used to be an lj's e-mag and cricket used to do interviews with lumber jocks members on a regular basis.those i found very interesting.stumpy nubs and a1jim were a couple she did.so i sent her a pm asking what happened too all this cool stuff,she responded that she just hasn't had the time too do it all but she would love to get those going again.i can understand because this zoo isn't the only one she's the zoo keeper for.topo youve been here the longest of all us do you remember that suff? go check it out guys,id love to at least see the member interviews come back.just seems the forum has lost a lot of what makes it a great place too be.


----------



## bandit571

They can also do…...









Round-overs…..otherwise, they just make a big mess…








Case for the Stanley 45, Type 3 is almost done..









Close the lid, you are letting in a draft….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *a little info here that might be interesting*,i was looking at the blogs our moderator cricket has posted over the course of her time here and found a lot of interesting stuff.years back there were some give aways.there used to be an lj s e-mag and cricket used to do interviews with lumber jocks members on a regular basis.those i found very interesting.stumpy nubs and a1jim were a couple she did.so i sent her a pm asking what happened too all this cool stuff,she responded that she just hasn t had the time too do it all but she would love to get those going again.i can understand because this zoo isn t the only one she s the zoo keeper for.topo youve been here the longest of all us do you remember that suff? go check it out guys,id love* to at least see the member interviews come back.just seems the forum has lost a lot of what makes it a great place too be.*
> 
> - pottz


Well, my friend another night together again- First we had a good run today- many topics that I will respond to, later.
Corelz is alive from the storm, Top Max will post when it is time, Brian is an early riser yet throughout some interesting topics.

*to at least see the member interviews come back.just seems the forum has lost a lot of what makes it a great place too be.*

The "Show" is alive… Read above Bandits contribution

and Petey's post



> *I think I am enjoying the time at the bar before the crowd comes in. JWB on the rocks. The dawg is listening to me at least.*
> 
> We may not play golf tomorrow due to a little cold. If so, I will finish table w drawers #1 tomorrow and start on #2.
> 
> I have a blank of Claro Walnut that is calling my name to be a bowl.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1* Bandit*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My choice for an INTERVIEW- Norm, Alaska Guy, Rich, Andrew Pitts, and Jaybay… and if room Fridge*










*What is Norm Abram Doing Now? Health Updates & Net Worth
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> They can also do…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round-overs…..otherwise, they just make a big mess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case for the Stanley 45, Type 3 is almost done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close the lid, you are letting in a draft….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on this for my Dad. Will hold 4 weights for maps on search and rescue missions.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shelf unit #3 all done. Will move supplies from main shop or buy extra to fill this up in next few days.

Inside view.










Outside view.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny
*


----------



## corelz125

Oh the sacrilege you have minwax in your shop. Nice box for the weights


----------



## pottz

> Oh the sacrilege you have minwax in your shop. Nice box for the weights
> 
> - corelz125


*MINWAX!!!!* oh gunny,the horror.i dont even know what to say now….................dw will you pray for our friend..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh the sacrilege you have minwax in your shop. Nice box for the weights
> 
> - corelz125


Respectfully, why the comment on "Minwax"? 20 years in the shop and it is still wax…










History on wax in furniture making…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_finishing

Years ago I always used a final light topcoat of this Minwax can and buffed it. The topcoat was the protection but to touch the piece the fingers feel of wax. Today I mostly use a metal coating, protective topcoat finish, and then wax with color ( black, brown, etc…) and buff the piece. The eye goes to the piece but the fingers touch.


----------



## corelz125

Some guys on here seem to think minwax is total junk. I use it all the time and has worked fine for me


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz I didn't see your post! It would really be informative on how you finished those 2 - #1 projects. Do you put wax on a Maloof piece?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sorry, Pottz- Corelez uses Minwax… Yet we could start a topic on topcoat waxes… remember does it protect against UV rays and check the ratings of protections. I have many test pieces out in AZ elements and IMO it is about UV protection… and to the guys North you still need UV protection…


----------



## pottz

corelz was joking i personaly dont like anything they make,the wax is fine im takjing about their finishes and stains.the worst is the wipe on water based poly,total crap,i threw all i had out the door never too try again.the stains,no bueno.on my maloof pieces i only use his formula too honor the man i love.recently ive discovered general finishes products,finishes and stains are all top notch,ask petey.once youve used good products you'll dump that mincrap too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good update- but Petey is having some J/B and time with the dog… +1 on General finishes but the Minwax paste can is a staple in my shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Oh the sacrilege you have minwax in your shop. Nice box for the weights
> 
> - corelz125


All shop stuff is miniwax, no need to waste the good stuff. LOL. In truth I have someone that supplies me with it and other chemicals. Barter if you will.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good update- but Petey is having some J/B and time with the dog… +1 on General finishes but the Minwax paste can is a staple in my shop.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Agree on the GF stuff, that gets use on projects going inside the house. Now the paste wax, well it has many uses, like you, it is a staple in my shop.


----------



## pottz

> Oh the sacrilege you have minwax in your shop. Nice box for the weights
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> All shop stuff is miniwax, no need to waste the good stuff. LOL. In truth I have someone that supplies me with it and other chemicals. Barter if you will.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so do you meet in dark allies gunny,is it like a finish pimp?


----------



## pottz

well boys looks like were on the threshold of another milestone,but im gonna leave it too you guys to carry it over.talk tomorrow.dw can you tuck me in?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so do you meet in dark allies gunny,is it like a finish pimp?
> 
> - pottz


Maybe….......... LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well boys looks like were on the threshold of another milestone,but im gonna leave it too you guys to carry it over.talk tomorrow.dw can you tuck me in?
> 
> - pottz


DW said he was busy, but he sent the LBD to read you a bedtime story.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I make my own wax blend, beeswax and MS and dash of Linseed oil. Cheap, and just as good or better than anything you will find in a can.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz*, I do not remember Cricket's interviews. I remember the lady that worked for the site's original owner doing them. They did me. I remember winning an LJ Tee Shirt, not sure if it was an interview prize or something else.

History Channel UFO Conspiracy: Hunt for the Truth has a lot of credible cases. Some with police and pilots sightings plus the public sighting them in an area for about a week. One was spotted in Canada, sighted as it crossed 4 or 5 states, and crashed in PA before the Air Force covered it up.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, nice job digging that up. That would be interesting to see interviews.

WBBN - that box is cool.

BTW I have had minwax in my shop since I was a teenager. I have all kinds of wax in a cabinet.

Pottz +1 on minwax *************** - somehow the quality has gone way down hill or its the humidity here.

I want a Lumber Jocks Tee shirt!

Member Member tournament this weekend. If there is no follow up from me (then we sucked).


----------



## corelz125

Any water base poly I don't have much faith in. It's a poly it shouldn't be made of water. I use the minwax stuff because it's easy for me to get.


----------



## bandit571

Have used the Minwax since…late 60s. Only stuff I will NOT use of theirs is the Polyshield crap…..

Years ago, someone went on a Grande Crusade against all things Minwax….until a little digging around turned up the fact it was hurting his sales of other finishes…that he charged 4 times the price of Minwax for…...He also claimed that only shellac mixed fresh from flakes was the ONLY way to use shellac….of course, you could ONLY buy said flakes from his store…...

Morning to ya…..Doctor's Follow-up Visit this morning….40 mile drive each way….plus the Boss wants me to do a wee bit of shopping for her, on the way back home…...


----------



## bigblockyeti

To any electricians, running 154' of 10/3 w/ground direct burial wire from my service entrance (has an exterior panel as part of the meter base box), would I need to derate from 30A to 20A for that distance? It will be buried directly in the soil with no conduit and terminated in a small sub panel in my shed.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz*, I do not remember Cricket's interviews. I remember the lady that worked for the site's original owner doing them. They did me. I remember winning an LJ Tee Shirt, not sure if it was an interview prize or something else.
> 
> History Channel UFO Conspiracy: Hunt for the Truth has a lot of credible cases. Some with police and pilots sightings plus the public sighting them in an area for about a week. One was spotted in Canada, sighted as it crossed 4 or 5 states, and crashed in PA before the Air Force covered it up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


was it miss debbie p maybe,i see she did the e-mag.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- all this UFO started when Gunny posted that space ship project and was going to pair me up with Corelz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A sure sign of ancient alien technology ;-)
> 
> WE do not have the technology to precision cut stone like Puma Punku today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ancient, sure. But why does it have to be ALIEN tech?
> 
> I prefer, in these cases, to defer to Occams Razor, which postulates that the simplest explanation is most often closest to the truth. If we see it here, then, logically, it came from here.
> 
> The theory of an advanced Human civilization that got wiped out by cataclysm or climate change or a multitude of other possible factors, in the long distant past, is just as plausible as Aliens, if not vastly more so. Just because You believe we cant do it today doesnt mean we cant, nor does it mean we couldnt have in a past age. For instance, we have plasma arc cutting tech today, plasma that is in excess of 20,000ºCelsius, which anyone can use or at least hire someone to do. If that is commercially available, what does the military industrial complex have access to?
> 
> See, I view LIFE not as a beginning and an end - but as cyclical, as are the seasons. Humans advance to the point where they destroy what they have created, remnants survive, revert to primal ways, then advance again, and so on - forever. It is the same for all creation, from the microcosm to the macrocosm.
> 
> Remember what I was saying about SOUND the other day - it isnt what you think it is.
> 
> "If you want to find the secrets of the Universe, think in terms of energy, frequency, and vibration." Nicola Tesla
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Puma Punku has rocks weighing over 100 tons transported uphill from a quarry 10 kilometers precision cut and fitted so close they do not require any adhesive. Considering the advancements of archeology any ancient human civilization should have more evidence than the temple complex believed to date to AD 536. Engineers evaluating the site said we do not have that capability today.

AS proof I offer the testimony of a friend who was a machinist at the Lazy B here in Auburn. They run high-tech CNC machines building parts for aerospace. When he reported to work and was assigned to finish a part started by the previous shift, he had to tell them the previous shift had made scrap metal. They did not know enough about machine work to do it in the proper order. There was no way to hold the part to finish it, it is scrap metal ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The building I made for the Hot tub at the time I wired with 6guage as Topamax suggested and never had an issues. Even have a dedicated 220 volt line. Here is where conduit saved me extra work. I have a 3 inch PVC pipe from house to that building 30 ft away. When I wanted the 220 vt run, just shoved wire through and was done.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


3" definitely should have it covered. Maximum is 500 MCM AL good for 300 amps. ;-)) Could use copper and get 400 amps.

This reminds me of my unc adding on to his cooling house on the dairy farm. The service to the barn was from the early 40s before the bulk tank cooling compressor and the cooling house were dreamed up. When added on, the compressor would not start. Nobody could figure it out. I happened along to see the folks on vacation. He asked me to take a look at it. I don't recall how low the voltage dropped, but trying to start the compressor just tripped the overloads. I told him to get bigger wires to the barn and he would be fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have had a lot of information on the civil unrest in the Northwest, ANTIFA 2020 but I was old enough to remember militant unrest in the 1960 s. There was a prominent leader Rene Davis- he joined the top ranks of the activist organization Students for a Democratic Society and the National Mobilization Committee to End the War in Vietnam. IMO these were the seeds for what we have today in the 2020 change movements.
> 
> R.I.P. Rennie Davis, 'Chicago Seven' Antiwar Activist, Dies at 80
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/03/us/politics/rennie-davis-dead.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I saw on the news today the new spokesperson for the State Department said the cops are the biggest threat to national security. Looks like national suicide is in the near future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I saw on the news today the new spokesperson for the State Department said the cops are the biggest threat to national security. Looks like national suicide is in the near future.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not surprising, just look at the UK and Australian police- IMO this is what the standard the new order wants. But don't be fooled they can on command go full-scale SWAT- but who will they be after?

As for gun control- 
*H.R.5717 - Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020*

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/5717/text

Stay vigilant my friends…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I really enjoyed the discussions on the electric wirings- But I cannot stress more in life- safe wiring.

Yes, people love their extension cords…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A sure sign of ancient alien technology ;-)
> 
> Puma Punku has rocks weighing over 100 tons transported uphill from a quarry 10 kilometers precision cut and fitted so close they do not require any adhesive. Considering the advancements of archeology any ancient human civilization should have more evidence than the temple complex believed to date to AD 536. Engineers evaluating the site said we do not have that capability today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Its cool Topa, if ya want to believe Aliens did some stuff, makes no difference to me, we are all entitled to our opinion.

I offered a link to an exhaustive documentary pretty much proving that the whole Alien thing is a psyop, use it or not.

I would point out in addition, that global sea level rose by more than 120 meters after last glacial maximum, so archaeologists are missing some stuff. Also, as WBBN pointed out, the Egyptian authority maintains a timeline and storyline that is, for whatever reason, false - so it is entirely possible other historians, archaeologists, and authorities do the same.

Also, are you not assuming that those huge blocks were carried, levered or otherwise manually moved, when it might be possible that they were moved by frequency, ie., sound/vibration - just as it is possible to split hydrogen from oxygen using the correct resonant frequency.

Below, a photo of water being affected by sound frequency. It should be flowing as water from a tap, in a straight line downward.










25hz>>>>>>>


















Ever seen what 1,700,000 hz frequency can do to water?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- +1 sound frequency- *The Walls of Jerico* in the Bible…
*
Joshua chapter 6… *

https://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0606.htm#1

Brian I even included a Hebrew version to accompany the English…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A sure sign of ancient alien technology ;-)
> 
> Puma Punku has rocks weighing over 100 tons transported uphill from a quarry 10 kilometers precision cut and fitted so close they do not require any adhesive. Considering the advancements of archeology any ancient human civilization should have more evidence than the temple complex believed to date to AD 536. Engineers evaluating the site said we do not have that capability today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Its cool Topa, if ya want to believe Aliens did some stuff, makes no difference to me, we are all entitled to our opinion.
> 
> I offered a link to an exhaustive documentary pretty much proving that the whole Alien thing is a psyop, use it or not.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Just adding to things to consider. Modern science brings us some unique paths, in opposing directions. 1st we have SETI the search for intelligent life. Then we have our own missions to other worlds / moons in our solar system as we know it. Oddly though we have science also telling us there is virtually no way another civilization could have traveled faster than light, arrived on our world and explored / stayed for a bit. In short no aliens exist. Okay but they already say we are a fluke of evolution, so humanity has defied the odds. What only humanity can explore the stars, or has a lock on intelligence in the universe?

You are all grown men, form your own opinion. I merely offer that we know very little about the universe as a whole.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dinner: Jersey Mikes's sub- #2 Mike's way and homemade fries at home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You are all grown men, form your own opinion. I merely offer that we know very little about the universe as a whole.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Brian you are starting to preach what you think to others.

We are ever-advancing our US Space Force, private business companies to get off this dying planet… What I like most about science is the difference between "theory" and "the Law of Physics".

I would shout -out to people- micro-plastic-particles in our water and food chain and "space junk"

Ps to Pottz- Horiz. Mike has a space science profile (check it out) I would love to hear what he has to say about- space and the universe.


----------



## pottz

> Dinner: Jersey Mikes s sub- #2 Mike s way and homemade fries at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


love me jersey mikes,the italian is my fav.


----------



## pottz

> You are all grown men, form your own opinion. I merely offer that we know very little about the universe as a whole.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Brian you are starting to preach what you think to others.
> 
> We are ever-advancing our US Space Force, private business companies to get off this dying planet… What I like most about science is the difference between "theory" and "the Law of Physics".
> 
> I would shout -out to people- micro-plastic-particles in our water and food chain and "space junk"
> 
> Ps to Pottz- Horiz. Mike has a space science profile (check it out) I would love to hear what he has to say about- space and the universe.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i think mike is definitely from outer space.


----------



## pottz

well guys im not gonna say much tonight it's been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it's sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we'll talk tomorrow.peace.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks Bob & butcher. 10/3 in copper is about the $$ limit, then it makes more sense to go to Al, actually might already make sense. I'm quite familiar with voltage drop, we have about 123V anywhere in the house with zero draw. My 15A 120VAC 25 gallon compressor (rated at 6hp! HA) on a ~20' run of 14/2 only drops down to 117V as it reaches the cut out pressure. My little hotdog compressor is rated at 12A and with a direct drive oil lubed pump it can be quite lethargic during the first cold weather start up, on the back porch plugged into a run of ~35' of 14/2 it drops to 106V as it reaches cut out pressure (measured when the oil was pretty cold on the first cycle). It will almost certainly trip its own 16A breaker chugging slowly for over 15 seconds before it ramps up to speed, this is not a split phase motor with a centrifugal switch, it has only one capacitor so not much starting torque but very cheap. I tried to run it off 150' of 12/2 extension cord plus the ~35' of 14/2 in the house and it would barely turn over, it was at 72V when trying. A 15A circular saw or 15A miter saw does poorly on the end of that run but still works, just not very well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well guys im not gonna say much tonight it s been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it s sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we ll talk tomorrow.peace.
> 
> - pottz


Good night- I am sure that the urn will be memorable- please post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and for the Dire wolf…

*Husky Walks In Yelling Then Leaves!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well guys im not gonna say much tonight it s been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it s sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we ll talk tomorrow.peace.
> 
> - pottz


Most sincere condolences *pottz.* Seems like it is that time of life. Most of my close friends have abandoned me 
;-(

I came on early to read you a bedtime story and tuck you in, but you are already gone to bed. Oh, well, sleep tight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well guys im not gonna say much tonight it s been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it s sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we ll talk tomorrow.peace.
> 
> - pottz


My condolences, always tough losing someone close. Especially old friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Bob & butcher. 10/3 in copper is about the $$ limit, then it makes more sense to go to Al, actually might already make sense. I m quite familiar with voltage drop, we have about 123V anywhere in the house with zero draw. My 15A 120VAC 25 gallon compressor (rated at 6hp! HA) on a ~20 run of 14/2 only drops down to 117V as it reaches the cut out pressure. My little hotdog compressor is rated at 12A and with a direct drive oil lubed pump it can be quite lethargic during the first cold weather start up, on the back porch plugged into a run of ~35 of 14/2 it drops to 106V as it reaches cut out pressure (measured when the oil was pretty cold on the first cycle). It will almost certainly trip its own 16A breaker chugging slowly for over 15 seconds before it ramps up to speed, this is not a split phase motor with a centrifugal switch, it has only one capacitor so not much starting torque but very cheap. I tried to run it off 150 of 12/2 extension cord plus the ~35 of 14/2 in the house and it would barely turn over, it was at 72V when trying. A 15A circular saw or 15A miter saw does poorly on the end of that run but still works, just not very well.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You know more about voltage drop than most electricians ;-)) I'm not sure how they rate the HP on those motors. Probably locked rotor current ;-)) The code says a 5 hp 240 motor draws 28 amps. That is for sizing the circuit. Most motors drew slightly less back when HP meant something. Your 15A 120VAC 25 gallon compressor rated at 6hp must be a chiknees/englush misinterpretation. Code rates 115 v 16A @ 1 HP.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Its cool Topa, if ya want to believe Aliens did some stuff, makes no difference to me, we are all entitled to our opinion.
> ..........................
> 
> Also, are you not assuming that those huge blocks were carried, levered or otherwise manually moved, when it might be possible that they were moved by frequency, ie., sound/vibration - just as it is possible to split hydrogen from oxygen using the correct resonant frequency.
> 
> Below, a photo of water being affected by sound frequency. It should be flowing as water from a tap, in a straight line downward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen what 1,700,000 hz frequency can do to water?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That type of technology was probably used alright. There should be some evidence of the equipment if it was used by ancient man 1500 years ago. They didn't even read or write at Puma Punku. If the first mass extinction is unknown a billion years ago all the archeological evidence may be gone. India has an alien war in its traditions. Those armies may have been perceived as aliens by our early ancestors even though they were earth's original civilization. ******************** Sapiens isn't going to create those levels of technology and master the ability to create another Puma Punku.

Many documentaries generate more questions than answers and that one is listed as sci-fi as well as documentary. Dr. Josef Allen Hynek spent 20 years trying to debunk UFOs for the Air Force. At the end of Project Blue Book in the early 60s, he concluded there is evidence they exist.

Dr. Jeff Meldrum, Professor of Anatomy & Anthropology at Idaho State University says the detailed casts of bigfoot tracks show the qualities of genuine footprints of a heavy bipod. Something that would be nearly impossible to counterfeit.

An accomplished writer in her home country of Sweden, Barbro Karlén published her first book when she was only 12 years old. As a young child, she began having memories of a past life, which lead her to believe that her name was Anne Frank. Her parents are Christian. Her parents had never heard of The Diary of Anne Frank at that time. Through her memory alone, led her parents to the preserved hiding place of Anne and her family. She pointed out landmarks and features of the house, which the curator confirmed, including a blank wall on which photographs were missing. There are thousands of cases of 2 to 5-year-olds who have memories that indicate they are reincarnated. How do 2 to 5-year-olds study and remember convincing data without their parents' knowledge or assistance?

The unexplainable mysteries abound! ;-))

The sea level rising should get us another 120 meters. The last time there was 425 ppm carbon dioxide in the atmosphere, there were trees growing on the South Pole. 60% of mammals are already gone since 1970. 70% of the salmon catch of Japan has evaporated since 1970 too. The last 20 years have seen the evaporation of 40% of the Alaskan fishery. In the last few years, Starfish are evaporating from the Pacific. Warmer temps have shortened the growing season in America's Bread Basket by a day ripening faster. That has reduced yields by as much as 10% in some cases.

It has taken *200 million years* for the human brain to develop the knowledge and intelligence to provide the technology we have today. It has taken *less than 2 million hours* to assure we suffer earth's 6th mass extinction event that is well underway. As evolution continues, I believe psychological studies will prove ******************** Sapiens has evolved into ******************** Stultus. Civilization's suicide will be completed in less than 200 years, maybe just 100. The wars over disappearing resources will most likely end civilization a few years early in a Nuclear Winter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Me using the phrase - "makes no difference to me," was rude and I apologize for that. I like having discussions with Topa.

I dont believe I am preaching here, what I am doing is offering alternative viewpoints on a number of subjects. As Topa and WBBN are doing as well. Topa makes some legit and interesting points in his last post.

I understand that the documentary I linked above may also be disinformation, as WBBN pointed out. The guys who specialize is this type thing are very good at what they do.

I am not saying I am right about any of these subjects, nor am I arguing that it is impossible for Aliens to exist. I am open to all information and ideas.

Topa states above that it has taken 200 million years for the human brain to develope. How do we KNOW this? Fact is, we dont. It is an estimate, a theory. Just as is the age of the Universe a guess - the farther out we look, the older the Universe gets, to the point currently, where we have indentified star systems that are older than the Universe. We are also told that bears, otters and other small land mammals evolved into seals, sea lions, and walruses. If people want to believe that, fine. Others wont, also fine.

Has everyone forgotten the ART of Debate?

One side offers information, then the other has its turn, neither side changes their opinion, usually, but in the process, others may interpret all the information and use it to form their own opinion, or not.

Hyneck, working for the Air Force, who is developing advanced technology that is Above Top Secret, after 20 years, finds that Aliens exist - which is exactly what the Air Force Pysop is designed to do. Is it not possible that one branch of the Air Force or Navy is working on tech that the rest of the Air Force is unaware of? So you have Navy interceptors chasing down Air Force anti-gravity propulsion systems - plausible, at least.

Some questions that occured to me, taking as the premise that Aliens built the mysterious megalithic structures we find all over the globe:

These so-called Aliens travel in metallic or metalic composite craft, which seem to utilize anti-gravity propulsion. They either originated here or came here in these craft. Then, they build massive structures in stone, which would have taken some time, days, weeks, months, years. Yet, they leave no trace of their presence at the construction sites? Wouldnt one of them have left behind his lunchbox, or dropped a coin from Sirius, misplaced a tool, or something? This is the same question that arrises if we theorize that an ancient advanced civilization of Earth built these structures. Extra-ordinary claims require extra-ordinary evidence.

If these aliens had the technology to extract and refine metals for production of craft, why didnt they build structures in metals? Is stone more durable and long-lasting than metal?

Or, did they first build these structures in stone, and only later developed metal extraction techniques, and later still utilize metals in the fabrication of craft?

If these Aliens once populated certain areas of earth, why dont they anymore?

What did populate Earth and still does - is Humans.

But we neednt look to Aliens to explain the Craft phenomena>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




























The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

Very sorry for your loss. I whish you luck with the Urn. Difficult thing to do I imagine.

Very interesting discussion last night. No mention of Easter Island. How did they do that?

Have a great day


----------



## corelz125

Sorry for your loss Pottz. I didn't see it as preaching you guys are just having a discussion. DW Huskies have a lot to say sometimes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guys great discussion on this off the chains topic. Brian alot of good stuff in your last post. Will get more in depth this evening. Hate typing long replies on my phone. LOL

I do find it odd we have yet to find even a lunchbox left.


----------



## pottz

> well guys im not gonna say much tonight it s been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it s sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we ll talk tomorrow.peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Most sincere condolences *pottz.* Seems like it is that time of life. Most of my close friends have abandoned me
> ;-(
> 
> I came on early to read you a bedtime story and tuck you in, but you are already gone to bed. Oh, well, sleep tight.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob.


----------



## pottz

> well guys im not gonna say much tonight it s been a very hard day for me,started out with the news that my long term coworker and best friend of 38 years passed away after a long battle with bone cancer.it s sad too lose him but glad he is no longer in pain.ive been asked too create his burial urn just as i did for his daughter several years ago,it will be a sad and painful project but one from the heart that im honored too do.goodnight boys,we ll talk tomorrow.peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My condolences, always tough losing someone close. Especially old friends.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah never easy,thats the problem when you live to be very old all your friends have passed away,sometimes even family.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> Very sorry for your loss. I whish you luck with the Urn. Difficult thing to do I imagine.
> 
> Very interesting discussion last night. No mention of Easter Island. How did they do that?
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thanks petey,yeah urns are no fun this wont be my first but i hope it's my last,we'll see.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I do find it odd we have yet to find even a lunchbox left. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 yet one must seek elsewhere when there are no clues…other ways to think about finding "leftovers"

"When it comes to direct evidence of an industrial civilization-things like cities, factories, and roads-the geologic record doesn't go back past what's called the Quaternary period 2.6 million years ago. For example, the oldest large-scale stretch of ancient surface lies in the Negev Desert. It's "just" 1.8 million years old-older surfaces are mostly visible in cross-section via something like a cliff face or rock cuts. Go back much further than the Quaternary, and everything has been turned over and crushed to dust."
*
Was There a Civilization on Earth Before Humans?
*
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/are-we-earths-only-civilization/557180/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some may have gotten the impression that I was picking on Topa. I was not, and in fact, we have had discussions like this before via PM´s. Topa is a cool customer and never loses his temper, he puts forth his side, I put forth mine, we consider each others point of view, and then, sometimes we agree, and other mtimes we agree to disagree.

What DW posts above is exactly what I am after - he saw some information, then took the initiative, investigated, and expanded on it - and that, folks, is all I ever aim to do - inspire.

Expanding on DW´s post, rather than considering "A Previous Civilization," might we not consider - Previous Civilizations? As in, a Cycle that repeats, like your heartbeat.

And really, it is like WBBN wrote earlier - all that we can really KNOW is what we experience first hand, and even then we may be mistaken.

Some scientists will tell you that we are living in a computer simulation; some will speak of the Multiverse; some will speak of the Big Bang; some speak of many dimensions though we only experience this one; some speak of dark energy and dark matter; some speak of folded space and time travel - but it is all theory, ie., guesswork.

Even what we are taught about the atom, the electron, the Dielectric and Gravity may be entirely false.

Oh, and one other thing - who says that Aliens are smarter than US, why do they have to be smarter? They could be rather dumb and still figure out anti-gravity propulsion - as WE did.

All that is necessary for such a thing is to understand the true nature of the dielectric and gravity.


----------



## corelz125

A true Story from an Irish Sunday School Teacher. I was testing the children in my Dublin Sunday school class to see if they understood the concept of getting to heaven.

I asked them, ' If I sold my house and my car, had a big garage sale and gave all my money to the church, would that get me into heaven?' 'NO!' the children answered.
'If I cleaned the church every day, mowed the garden, and kept everything tidy, would that get me into heaven?' Again, the answer was 'NO!'
'If I gave sweets to all the children, and loved my husband, would that get me into heaven?'Again, they all answered 'NO!'

I was just bursting with pride for them. I continued, 'Then how can I get into heaven?'
A little boy shouted out: 'YUV GOTTA BE DEAD!'
It's a curious race, the Irish. Brings a tear to the eye, doesn't it? eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Reminds me of a saying that I like- People like the idea of going to heaven but don't want to die to get there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian I enjoy your posts. I was going to take issue with the Gravity statement- "Even what we are taught about the atom, the electron, the Dielectric and* Gravity may be entirely false*." Well this young whippersnapper is wrong about this based on my education… yet I am smart enough to fact check myself- therefore I did my homework and what do you know I came across this 2020 science journal.
"There are four fundamental forces in the physical world: electromagnetism, strong force, weak force, and gravity. *Gravity is the only force still unexplainable at the quantum level."*
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-gravity-wrong.html

"The notion that the Earth revolves around the Sun had been proposed as early as the 3rd century BC by Aristarchus of Samos. It was not until the 16th century that a mathematical model of a heliocentric system was presented, by the Renaissance mathematician, astronomer, and Catholic cleric Nicolaus Copernicus"

Enjoy the freedom of speech for as you know Brian you are living in Spain- land of the Spanish inquisition…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I like to cook most of my meals. I enjoy egg fried rice, I found this youtube vid on how to make egg fried rice. Just do what he does and +1

*5 Minute Easy Fried Rice*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Me using the phrase - "makes no difference to me," was rude and I apologize for that. I like having discussions with Topa.
> 
> I dont believe I am preaching here, what I am doing is offering alternative viewpoints on a number of subjects. As Topa and WBBN are doing as well. Topa makes some legit and interesting points in his last post.
> 
> I understand that the documentary I linked above may also be disinformation, as WBBN pointed out. The guys who specialize is this type thing are very good at what they do.


I didn't take it as preaching.



> I am not saying I am right about any of these subjects, nor am I arguing that it is impossible for Aliens to exist. I am open to all information and ideas.
> 
> Topa states above that it has taken 200 million years for the human brain to develope. How do we KNOW this? Fact is, we dont. It is an estimate, a theory. Just as is the age of the Universe a guess - the farther out we look, the older the Universe gets, to the point currently, where we have indentified star systems that are older than the Universe. We are also told that bears, otters and other small land mammals evolved into seals, sea lions, and walruses. If people want to believe that, fine. Others wont, also fine.


200 million years ago is when dinosaurs went extinct and mammals started. It is in the fossil and layer evidence. 


> Has everyone forgotten the ART of Debate?
> 
> One side offers information, then the other has its turn, neither side changes their opinion, usually, but in the process, others may interpret all the information and use it to form their own opinion, or not.
> 
> Hyneck, working for the Air Force, who is developing advanced technology that is Above Top Secret, after 20 years, finds that Aliens exist - which is exactly what the Air Force Pysop is designed to do. Is it not possible that one branch of the Air Force or Navy is working on tech that the rest of the Air Force is unaware of? So you have Navy interceptors chasing down Air Force anti-gravity propulsion systems - plausible, at least.


A couple of days after Roswell in 1947, the decision to cover up was made. They still support cover up.



> Some questions that occured to me, taking as the premise that Aliens built the mysterious megalithic structures we find all over the globe:
> 
> These so-called Aliens travel in metallic or metalic composite craft, which seem to utilize anti-gravity propulsion. They either originated here or came here in these craft. Then, they build massive structures in stone, which would have taken some time, days, weeks, months, years. Yet, they leave no trace of their presence at the construction sites? Wouldnt one of them have left behind his lunchbox, or dropped a coin from Sirius, misplaced a tool, or something? This is the same question that arrises if we theorize that an ancient advanced civilization of Earth built these structures. Extra-ordinary claims require extra-ordinary evidence.


The megastructures were most likely built to support their slave labor, us. Many consistencies are found among the various civilizations around the world long before they were aware of one another. Pyramids are one and their function is not really known. 


> If these aliens had the technology to extract and refine metals for production of craft, why didn't they build structures in metals? Is stone more durable and long-lasting than metal?


There was a fellow, name escapes me now, who picked up parts at Roswell. One was a scrap of material from the space ship. It was extremely light similar to paper. Tough and resilient so when wrinkled it returned to normal. It was not metallic or plastic. He stopped and showed the items to his family before they turned in.



> Or, did they first build these structures in stone, and only later developed metal extraction techniques, and later still utilize metals in the fabrication of craft?
> 
> If these Aliens once populated certain areas of earth, why dont they anymore?


They likely just visit their experiment to check status.



> What did populate Earth and still does - is Humans.
> 
> The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some may have gotten the impression that I was picking on Topa. I was not, and in fact, we have had discussions like this before via PM´s. Topa is a cool customer and never loses his temper, he puts forth his side, I put forth mine, we consider each other's point of view, and then, sometimes we agree, and other mtimes we agree to disagree.


I do lose my temper, but it takes a lot. The wicked mayor ignoring propane, fire, and structural codes with support of the council and city staff crosses the line. Risking lives and homes needs to be addressed by the Federal authorities. Fortunately, Arson is a federal crime and any associated deaths will become federal crimes too.

My grandpa George Burroughs was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem on August 19, 1692. He was reciting the Lord's Prayer as they executed him. Witches were not supposed to be able to do that. A month later Giles Corey was crushed to death over a period of 2 days. The only person ever known to be executed by crushing in American history. The sheriff even used his cane to stuff Giles tongue back into his mouth as he gasps for air. These events brought a curse on Salem. Every sheriff since Sheriff George Corwin who died at age 30 of a heart attack has died in office or resigned because of heart and blood issues until they moved the Essex County sheriff's office out of Salem in 1991.

Ignoring reasonable and rational policies killed 20 in Salem. The mayor may incur a similar curse killing citizens and destroying homes ignoring reasonable and rational safety policies. Her policy here risks up to 50 people's safety including 18 children and at least a dozen homes in our neighborhood. God only knows the city-wide impact of ignoring fire, structural and seismic standards city-wide.



> Oh, and one other thing - who says that Aliens are smarter than US, why do they have to be smarter? They could be rather dumb and still figure out anti-gravity propulsion - as WE did.
> 
> All that is necessary for such a thing is to understand the true nature of the dielectric and gravity.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They don't necessarily have to be smarter than us. James F. Welles, PhD points out humanity has been pretty well crippled by stupidity from the beginning.


----------



## pottz

i was curious about who the 5 people that made this thread there favorite,it was me and 3 other regulars except on new member *alex07* apparently he likes our bantor so id like to invite alex too join in,i mean if your gonna watch you can lend your voice,we can always use new opinions.so come on in alex07 we dont bite,well cprelz dire wolf might but the beagle will lick and make it all better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some may have gotten the impression that I was picking on Topa. I was not, and in fact, we have had discussions like this before via PM´s. Topa is a cool customer and never loses his temper, he puts forth his side, I put forth mine, we consider each other s point of view, and then, sometimes we agree, and other mtimes we agree to disagree.
> 
> I do lose my temper, but it takes a lot. The wicked mayor ignoring propane, fire, and structural codes with support of the council and city staff crosses the line. Risking lives and homes needs to be addressed by the Federal authorities. Fortunately, Arson is a federal crime and any associated deaths will become federal crimes too.
> 
> *My grandpa George Burroughs was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem on August 19, 1692. He was reciting the Lord's Prayer as they executed him. Witches were not supposed to be able to do that.* A month later Giles Corey was crushed to death over a period of 2 days. The only person ever known to be executed by crushing in American history. The sheriff even used his cane to stuff Giles tongue back into his mouth as he gasps for air. These events brought a curse on Salem. Every sheriff since Sheriff George Corwin who died at age 30 of a heart attack has died in office or resigned because of heart and blood issues until they moved the Essex County sheriff's office out of Salem in 1991.
> 
> Ignoring reasonable and rational policies killed 20 in Salem. The mayor may incur a similar curse killing citizens and destroying homes ignoring reasonable and rational safety policies. Her policy here risks up to 50 people s safety including 18 children and at least a dozen homes in our neighborhood. God only knows the city-wide impact of ignoring fire, structural and seismic standards city-wide.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing - who says that Aliens are smarter than US, why do they have to be smarter? They could be rather dumb and still figure out anti-gravity propulsion - as WE did.
> 
> All that is necessary for such a thing is to understand the true nature of the dielectric and gravity.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *They don't necessarily have to be smarter than us. James F. Welles, PhD points out humanity has been pretty well crippled by stupidity from the beginning. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- I love the Grand Pa B. story… sometimes back Pottz chastised me for going too religious… it was the same time that you post about your Grand Pa B. Yet it was great to see that posted about your Grand Pa's beliefs.

Pt2 *They don't necessarily have to be smarter than us. James F. Welles, PhD points out humanity has been pretty well crippled by stupidity from the beginning. *

A little harsh for me… my approach- when a student would ask for food- my reply- "You are born naked, hungry and ignorant"... "as a teacher it is not my job to feed you but to educate you." It takes a village to raise a child.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- heresy has been stated by your general manager Pottz- "we dont bite,well cprelz dire wolf might"

I ask that you give him some grief counseling…

IMO the Dire wolf here represents you and this forum- sacred topic

maybe a Keyush video to de-escalate and if we have a membership requirement let it be through an orientation process…

*
Genius Husky Cracks Puzzle in SECONDS! Dog IQ TEST!*





1st lesson- *Sergeant Preston of the Yukon with his dog King*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Expanding on DW´s post, rather than considering "A Previous Civilization," might we not consider - Previous Civilizations? As in, a Cycle that repeats, like your heartbeat.
> 
> And really, it is like WBBN wrote earlier - all that we can really KNOW is what we experience first hand, and even then we may be mistaken.
> 
> Some scientists will tell you that we are living in a computer simulation; some will speak of the Multiverse; some will speak of the Big Bang; some speak of many dimensions though we only experience this one; some speak of dark energy and dark matter; some speak of folded space and time travel - but it is all theory, ie., guesswork.
> 
> Even what we are taught about the atom, the electron, the Dielectric and Gravity may be entirely false.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing - who says that Aliens are smarter than US, why do they have to be smarter? They could be rather dumb and still figure out anti-gravity propulsion - as WE did.
> 
> All that is necessary for such a thing is to understand the true nature of the dielectric and gravity.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Something that interest me is that today we are less in tune with nature and the world around us than previous generations and certainly previous civilizations. Only few hundred years ago they claimed the earth was flat. yet we have historical records by various civilizations that were dead nuts on about our planetary system. Without a telescope how could they have possibly known?

Saw a interesting video awhile back where the guy suggests our planet was visited by aliens. They may have needed something, like minerals or water, or they may have been conducting an experiment. Could have been 3,000, 12,000 or 250,000 years ago. Is it not beyond the realm of possibility that they died out long ago and so never came back. Or that they achieved an objective and typical of any mission when done, pack up and go home? Or could we have been a forward base or rear guard facility? Maybe just explorers, looking around and seeing humanity needed a push and did so. Or a ship crash landed and they made this home. Without resources from home they would have had to make do with what was available.

I just find it odd that the moment anyone brings up Aliens visited our planet they are attacked relentlessly. By the same people that watch and enjoy Star Trek or any other Sci Fi.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I just find it odd that the moment anyone brings up Aliens visited our planet they are attacked relentlessly. By the same people that watch and enjoy Star Trek or any other Sci Fi. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 My favorite science Sociology and history-- When in history did the powers to be- give money similar to today?
I hope that you realize this is like a revolving charge card- Good- bad- ugly so be it… I plan on stimulating the economy- Festool Rotex and vac system…

Gunny back to eastern European history when did the serf got an oxtail-- any different than today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

my night time story will be- *Sgt Preston and his dog King*





As a kid, I preferred Sgt Preston's Husky- King to the German Shepard- Rin-tin-tin.

Respect others…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I love the Grand Pa B. story… sometimes back Pottz chastised me for going too religious… it was the same time that you post about your Grand Pa B. Yet it was great to see that posted about your Grand Pa s beliefs.
> 
> Pt2 *They don't necessarily have to be smarter than us. James F. Welles, PhD points out humanity has been pretty well crippled by stupidity from the beginning. *
> 
> A little harsh for me… my approach- when a student would ask for food- my reply- "You are born naked, hungry and ignorant"... "as a teacher it is not my job to feed you but to educate you." It takes a village to raise a child.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You will probably like Ggg…gpa Jeffery Ferris too. He is on one of the stained glass windows in the First Congregational Church, Greenwich CT.

https://www.ourfamtree.org/view.php?pid=161918&aid=15692

We stopped in the library at Fairfield so my bride could look for something in genealogy in a book not available anywhere else. There was a guy who already had it out in the reference area. His family went back to that same era. He was a little PO'd because his gggg..gpa was the only minister that didn't have a stained glass window. ;-)) That was his only ancestor in that area. As we chatted about the area, nearly all the first settlers were my ancestors. He got more and more PO'd ;-)

IQ/ intelligence and stupidity are totally separate issues. Ignorance is easily addressed through education. Stupidity is a willful conscious decision to ignore fact motivated greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. I discovered that researching psychology to get the city to accept facts about the hazards of code violations. I wasted years trying to educate them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- you are the best… tomorrow…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I wasted years trying to educate them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Kinda like polishing a turd…. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- you are the best… tomorrow…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, but I doubt it ;-)

I forgot all about Sgt Preston. When Rin Tin Tin ended, we had to go do chores and milk. I'll never forget a landmark like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wasted years trying to educate them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Kinda like polishing a turd…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Polishing a turd would be a lot more satisfying than dealing with total idiots.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I do lose my temper, but it takes a lot.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Haha! I totally knew you were going to say that. Yes, Bureaucrats can be unnerving, putting it mildly.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Aliens, smaliens, no such thing… man never landed on the moon… that's just a load of bull********************! All done in a Mexican studio… no wonder *The Donald* wanted to build that wall and keep it a secret.

*Jesus* walking on water was all done by primitive *CGI*! *Calvary* was the first *BLM* protesters getting a tad carried away… long before *Custer* grew his mullet!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Something that interest me is that today we are less in tune with nature and the world around us than previous generations and certainly previous civilizations. Only few hundred years ago they claimed the earth was flat. yet we have historical records by various civilizations that were dead nuts on about our planetary system. Without a telescope how could they have possibly known?
> 
> I just find it odd that the moment anyone brings up Aliens visited our planet they are attacked relentlessly. By the same people that watch and enjoy Star Trek or any other Sci Fi.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The subject of Aliens has become a part of OUR culture, now a Mythical subject. That is not to say that there arent grains of truth in this myth, or any other Myth - like the Flood myths from around the Globe. I still maintain that all phenomena we see here on Earth and in the skies above can be simply explained without the need for the Aliens. However, I could argue just as easily for the presence of Aliens, as I can against. So now I move on to another subject, one which you mentioned above.

How did they know?

The Greeks knew that the Earth was a sphere, as they had developed the rudiments of calculus - which Newton and Liebnitz later formalized in the 16th century. The Greeks also theorized about the existence of the atom in the 5th century B.C. Conceptually - Atom - meaning - indivisible - and also a sphere.

Some of you may have knowledge of the Piri Reis Map.










This map is dated to the year 1513, and was made by Piri Reis, a Turkish Admiral, and pre-eminant cartographer of his day. He said that he had used other maps as source data, portuguese maps, greek maps, one map that Columbus had made, turkish maps, and likely others that he didnt specify.

It is said that this map depicts Antartica accurately, without its ice shield. So, if this is true, then whatever source this data came from must have been mapped before the last ice age, roughly 13,000 years ago. And due to this, there has arisen the competing ideas of either a civilization with advanced navigation and mapping capability which predates the Ice Age, or the existance of Alien technology. Some who have studied this Map believe that due to a distortion effect when plotting a 3-Dimensional sphere onto a 2-dimensial surface - this map shows the southern tip of South America, which is mistaken as being Antartica. Others believe that the map shows Antartica. It is an open question, and both proofs have been done using computer modelling. So I leave that for you all to investigate if you wish.

But there are some other very interesting things going on with this map.

One of which is that the central point of the map are the pyramids of Giza. Why would that be? I dont know.

Another interesting thing, is that if you superimpose the Piri Reis map over a modern map, to align the coasts of Africa and Brazil, they line up almost perfectly. Of course, this part of the world would have been well-mapped at that time. Further, if you calculate the distance, using both maps, from any point in Brazil or Africa to Cairo in Egypt - the distances are nearly identical. What this means, in simple terms, is that whoever was the source for the mapping of this area of the World must have had a way to plot longitude, which can only be done if you have a way to keep accurate time. Although the idea of lattitude and longitude grid was around since the 3rd century, there was no way to keep accurate time - and this problem wasnt really solved until the 18th century.

So, how was it done? either there was a device that kept accurate time that we dont know about, and has been lost to the ages; or Aliens did it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Space travel is simply sound going in my left ear and coming out of the right!

No such thing as E.T… A flying bicycle… what great imagination!


----------



## corelz125

So the aliens have drawn you out lbd.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Addendum to my previous post:

Antartica wasnt "officially discovered" until 1820; and if you look at maps from late 18th/early 19th centuries Antartica isnt there.

Also, there are islands on the Piri Reis map that were not discovered until much later.

Concerning longitudinal navigation, the Portugeuse had some serious problems once they rounded Argentina and got out into the vast Pacific Ocean, they had no real way of figuring out where they were. Eventually, they got to what they called The Useless Islands - useless because there was no water - many of the crew on this voyage died of dehydration and starvation. It may have been that some of them ate some others.

There is the Legend of Lemuria, and the ancient civilization that flourished in the Pacific region. These people are said to have been red-haired giants. I wont go into that here, but what is interesting is that when Ferdinand Magellon rounded the tip of Argentina in 1519, *he recorded in his journal* sightings of rather large red-headed people in that area. There are also myths and legends of South American cultures making human sacrifices to their Gods - sacrifices of red-headed people.

That wasnt so long ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Space travel is simply sound going in my left ear and coming out of the right!
> 
> No such thing as E.T… A flying bicycle… what great imagination!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


One is amused. Sometimes it is extremely difficult to discern whether you are being totally sarcastic, partially sarcastic, or truthfully stating what you believe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW fried rice, I could live on it. There is an outdoor restaurant at Napli Shores (Maui) By Kapalua ,that makes the best I have ever had! Portion the size of your head!

Fascinating discussion. Maps, Aliens, things we don't understand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight's topic at the fire pit- *Nostradamus* and the* "Content of the quatrains" 
*









Until tonight I really have to get out in the shop and make some sawdust…

LBD- I truly enjoy your postings but I personally have experienced him-

*Fly With E.T. To His Home Planet* at Universal studios…
If you've ever seen the movie E.T. you've probably wished you could ride one of those flying bicycles across the sky. Now's your chance and there's no time to waste because E.T. needs your help. His home planet is dying and only you can help him save it.

Board your flying bike with E.T. in the front basket and take off on a thrilling (but gentle) ride through the sky. You'll have to dodge bad guys trying to track him down. If you do, you'll soar above the city and into the stars where his magical home awaits, filled with wondrous otherworldly creatures.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Fascinating discussion. Maps, Aliens, things we don t understand.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You could combine the two, like maps you don't understand. I asked my kids which color was more prevailent, they got it right!


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> You could combine the two, like maps you don t understand. I asked my kids which color was more prevailent, they got it right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Easy peasy, the correct answer is WHITE. Lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow, thats like such a positive contribution, and so original.

Seriously, going to a party, are we? We are really rockin that outfit, but it is good we are pointing to it as others may not have noticed such a fine, Hershey´s kiss of a fashion accessory. Maybe pair that with some hoop earrings, some hemp short shorts, a little rouge, some of those wide-brimmed pointy Edith Prickly eyewear, and some lime green part-time lunch lady crocs, and that ensemble will be most formidable. 


> - CWWoodworking


----------



## 987Ron

Having eaves dropped on your postings on this forum for some time I feel the need to confess to this forum of my peeping and submit something that is a bother to me.
Aliens? This is a woodworking site is it not? I see no connection between the two. Assuming the first exist do they have trees? wood? a substance similar or used as we use wood? What would it be like and what is it called? Could it be imported? What new taxes would be applied?
"Wood alien sourced to Earth" or just shortened to WASTE. Interesting and not covered in your posts.

How would WASTE mill? What is the grain or texture? If I made a bowl or cutting board would WASTE be food safe? And finishing a whole area unto itself.

Would WASTE require our tools and equipment to be upgraded? Sawblades and router bits just for WASTE? Planner and jointer blades would they cut okay? And Dust Collection for WASTE, needed or not? What joinery to use or something entirely new just for WASTE?

The list and questions of how and if to use WASTE is endless, but maybe not. Shipping cost would certainly be high one would think. EPA and OSHA would certainly have to ascertain its health and safety concerns. Taxes would certainly be applied. The complexity of it is great and new government departments would surely be established. Lets not dwell on the political issues of WASTE.

After this posting I will go back to peeping on your site and not let your comments demolish my ego or self esteem.

WASTE is not likely to be immediate but who knows!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
International Clash Day 2021*










https://www.kexp.org/internationalclashday/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double--


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Wow, thats like such a positive contribution
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Considering the nature of previous pics, election maps and ET, the foil hat seemed appropriate.

The hersey shape was specifically designed to deflect 5G. Thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Welcome 987 Ron- First we all are woodworkers and we are sharing "stuff" that woodworkers do when not making sawdust. Many of the things that we talk about give me inspiration for current and future woodworking projects, for example- our conversations on COVID19…










As Pottz says all are welcome…


----------



## 987Ron

Maybe you missed my attempt at a little humor. At 82 it is a bit odd to many. 
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe you missed my attempt at a little humor. At 82 it is a bit odd to many.
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> - 987Ron


at first you started to piss me off then as i read you were just b-sing,we do a lot of that here.the alien nonsense doesn't do much for me either.hey dont run away and hide though, your more than welcome too continue with whatever you want to bs about.lots of sarcasm too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Maybe you missed my attempt at a little humor. At 82 it is a bit odd to many.
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> - 987Ron


I commend you, Sir, on your articulate, original, and superb use of wit and humor. Thank YOU! Please stick around. We need more wise guys around here, and I mean that in the truest sense of the expression.

Anything goes round here, I am sure you can come up with something; why, even the multifold applications of tinfoil are game here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Didnt know there was such a day.


> *
> International Clash Day 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kexp.org/internationalclashday/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks again for the welcome and all. Hope to be around and respond to humor, insights and bs as I am full of it myself. As I was once told: There is no scientific evidence that life is serious". Thanks again.


----------



## corelz125

Ron you'll fit right in here. Welcome aboard. Maybe thats why Besos and Musk are going to space to start importing lumber?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks again for the welcome and all. Hope to be around and respond to humor, insights and bs as I am full of it myself. As I was once told: There is no scientific evidence that life is serious". Thanks again.
> 
> - 987Ron


Welcome to F Troop. You fit right in. Yes currently we have been exploring aliens and also ancient technology. But we are rather diverse group. Next week might be geothermal dynamic heating systems.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks again for the welcome and all. Hope to be around and respond to humor, insights and bs as I am full of it myself. As I was once told: There is no scientific evidence that life is serious". Thanks again.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Welcome to F Troop. You fit right in. Yes currently we have been exploring aliens and also ancient technology. But we are rather diverse group. Next week might be geothermal dynamic heating systems.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


or hot pockets-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Attention!!

Bandit posted a project, drop in and see his work. Maybe drop comment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some of you may have knowledge of the Piri Reis Map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map is dated to the year 1513, and was made by Piri Reis, a Turkish Admiral, and pre-eminant cartographer of his day. He said that he had used other maps as source data, portuguese maps, greek maps, one map that Columbus had made, turkish maps, and likely others that he didnt specify.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


If he would have drawn it a few years earlier it could have saved Columbus a lot of trouble.

The red-headed giants Magellan noted were found in New Zealand and New Mexico too. Probably the last remanents of the civilization that passed on the knowledge for the map. The rest of them probably left in spaceships before the Chicxulub asteroid struct wiping out most of life. Piri Reis most like had a mental telepathy connection if they did not visit earth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks again for the welcome and all. Hope to be around and respond to humor, insights and bs as I am full of it myself. As I was once told: There is no scientific evidence that life is serious". Thanks again.
> 
> - 987Ron


Welcome aboard. we need a fresh preception ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Antartica wasnt "officially discovered" until 1820; and if you look at maps from late 18th/early 19th centuries Antartica isnt there.
> 
> Also, there are islands on the Piri Reis map that were not discovered until much later.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That's cause back then not all of civilisation had the facility to develop arial holograms.

Sarcasm and truth are entities carried in the same bucket… it's the spirits (or vinos) that determine which spills out.


> Fascinating discussion. Maps, Aliens, things we don t understand.
> - Peteybadboy


In the words of a famous *has been*.... *fake news!*


> Tonight s topic at the fire pit- *Nostradamus* and the* "Content of the quatrains"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I personally have *experienced* him-
> - Desert Woodworker


Actually I had a beer/vino with uncle *Nostra* just the other day… He predicted your *experience* and confirmed that 100% minus area 51 showed 49 on his smart watch calculator… but then again he was a tad jet lagged from his time travelling in the *Delorian steam trains*.

You gotta take that bloody underscore out of your sigature… it throws all quotes to your comments sideways… nearly as bad as sideways pictures.


> Aliens? This is a woodworking site is it not? I see no connection between the two. Assuming the first exist do they have trees? wood?
> - 987Ron


How can aliens have trees… they fly around in little round saucers… no corners in them to plant a forest.. let alone stow a *Saw-Stop*! Laser cutting is bunkum… they use them to shoot non-believing terratorrians.

*PS*... at 82 you are not *odd*... just *old*, but hope young enough to travel to *Mars* when available and go on a forest seeking expedition.


----------



## bandit571

Careful with the Alien stuff…..there was once a handbook from such a race….called " How to serve Mankind".....turned out to be a COOKBOOK!


----------



## 987Ron

Travel to Mars? No! Maybe go to Australia to just enjoy the people and the land.

Would not expect aliens to have forests on their ufos just as we have none on our space station or probes to other planets. Really don't believe aliens are visiting us anyway. If they exist they surely have better things to do, are they truly that bored?

Yes I know I am old the body tells me that often but the mind is alive, most of the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron that was the quickest installation of a new person here, take that as a compliment but…

Has Pottz discussed the membership fee$ to join the "Grill" but you can always find a place at the firepit with us. We come up with the most interesting culinary stuff- Do have a favorite flavored Hot Pocket? or breakfast sandwich?

Pottz- are you cooking tonight, we have a new guest and LBD is back- something special.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- are you cooking tonight, we have a new guest and LBD is back- something special.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll drink to that ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Careful with the Alien stuff…..there was once a handbook from such a race….called " How to serve Mankind".....turned out to be a COOKBOOK!
> 
> - bandit571


Such a funny movie made from that book.

Some physics humor:

Scientists in the US, when developing the Space Program realize they will need some sort of pressurized device for astronauts to write in space. They spend 1000´s and 1000´s of dollars and create the worlds first pressurized pen.

Scientists in Russia are also faced with the same problem - they decide to use a pencil.


----------



## 987Ron

Growing up around ranch land in Oklahoma any food that starts out as beef is good! I have a wife who is gluten intolerant so my exposure to taste good things is limited. Kind of like the breakfast burrito thing.

However if someone else is cooking it can only be good. Son just brought over half a slab of ribs and half of a Boston Butt all done on the grill along with baked beans. I know not beef but a good second. One has to have bacon so pork is not so far down the list.

Membership fee? Must have missed that. Looking forward to the seeing the joining fee. Are there annual dues also? I thought everyone just contributed, must have been wrong.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Growing up around ranch land in Oklahoma any food that starts out as beef is good! I have a wife who is gluten intolerant so my exposure to taste good things is limited. Kind of like the breakfast burrito thing.
> 
> However if someone else is cooking it can only be good. Son just brought over half a slab of ribs and half of a Boston Butt all done on the grill along with baked beans. I know not beef but a good second. One has to have bacon so pork is not so far down the list.
> 
> Membership fee? Must have missed that. Looking forward to the seeing the joining fee. Are there annual dues also? I thought everyone just contributed, must have been wrong.
> 
> - 987Ron


No no, Ron, membership fee gets waved if you tell a decent joke.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A new sport in WW according to police analysis ;-( kiro.tv/3cDRQu1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Membership fee? Must have missed that. Looking forward to the seeing the joining fee. Are there annual dues also? I thought everyone just contributed, must have been wrong.
> 
> - 987Ron


Membership fee is 10 posts a day to meet the goal of 10k/ month ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Ron that was the quickest installation of a new person here, take that as a compliment but…
> 
> Has Pottz discussed the membership fee$ to join the "Grill" but you can always find a place at the firepit with us. We come up with the most interesting culinary stuff- Do have a favorite flavored Hot Pocket? or breakfast sandwich?
> 
> Pottz- are you cooking tonight, we have a new guest and LBD is back- something special.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive already set up ron with a complimentary private club membership so can dine with us in the private room which tonight which is serving chateaubriand paired with a nice screaming eagle cabernet.oh dw im sorry but the room is fully booked tonight,appears your reservation came in late buddy.but we can seat you on the patio at 10pm.


----------



## pottz

> Careful with the Alien stuff…..there was once a handbook from such a race….called " How to serve Mankind".....turned out to be a COOKBOOK!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Such a funny movie made from that book.
> 
> Some physics humor:
> 
> Scientists in the US, when developing the Space Program realize they will need some sort of pressurized device for astronauts to write in space. They spend 1000´s and 1000´s of dollars and create the worlds first pressurized pen.
> 
> Scientists in Russia are also faced with the same problem - they decide to use a pencil.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


now thats funny.see corelz clean humor!


----------



## pottz

> Growing up around ranch land in Oklahoma any food that starts out as beef is good! I have a wife who is gluten intolerant so my exposure to taste good things is limited. Kind of like the breakfast burrito thing.
> 
> However if someone else is cooking it can only be good. Son just brought over half a slab of ribs and half of a Boston Butt all done on the grill along with baked beans. I know not beef but a good second. One has to have bacon so pork is not so far down the list.
> 
> Membership fee? Must have missed that. Looking forward to the seeing the joining fee. Are there annual dues also? I thought everyone just contributed, must have been wrong.
> 
> - 987Ron


that sounds damn tasty my friend,you wanna guest cook some night,we got a full blown smoker here at corelz bar and grill buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Membership fee? Must have missed that. Looking forward to the seeing the joining fee. Are there annual dues also? I thought everyone just contributed, must have been wrong.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Membership fee is 10 posts a day to meet the goal of 10k/ month ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was bob with the pandemic and loss of business weve been forced to go up to 20k,hey corelz lives a lavish life style,plus he's in new york! and im still not getting paid.he claims he's still paying off my last thread.i think it's time for an audit?


----------



## 987Ron

As to a joke and also cooking some time:

Did a company project back ibefore retirement in the Carolinas. Had several co-workers from various places helping including 4 Texans. The local Carolinian wanted to treat all of us to dinner at his favorite bar-b-que restaurant. Impress the Texans so to speak. After dinner the Carolina host ask the Texans how they liked the food. The answer was "They done went and cooked the wrong animal": i.e. not beef but pork. 
What is wonderful to one may be the wrong animal to someone else.

Having a local shrimper nearby I could maybe come up with a good shrimp dish or even one of his side catches of Wahoo. However your chef seems to be more than qualified and I certainly would not want to soil the kitchen.


----------



## pottz

hey boys are newest guest, hopefully a regular ron, has posted a project, join me in lending a comment.


----------



## pottz

> As to a joke and also cooking some time:
> 
> Did a company project back ibefore retirement in the Carolinas. Had several co-workers from various places helping including 4 Texans. The local Carolinian wanted to treat all of us to dinner at his favorite bar-b-que restaurant. Impress the Texans so to speak. After dinner the Carolina host ask the Texans how they liked the food. The answer was "They done went and cooked the wrong animal": i.e. not beef but pork.
> What is wonderful to one may be the wrong animal to someone else.
> 
> Having a local shrimper nearby I could maybe come up with a good shrimp dish or even one of his side catches of Wahoo. However your chef seems to be more than qualified and I certainly would not want to soil the kitchen.
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds all good ron im big on pork, and beef,and seafood so your more than welcome in our "kitchen" whenever you want to share something tasty.he it's that or dw's hot pockets!


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks all for the warm welcome. I will try to keep up to your standards. It will be difficult. 
Potz love the dog. But its just a dog what not to love.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks all for the warm welcome. I will try to keep up to your standards. It will be difficult.
> Potz love the dog. But its just a dog what not to love.
> 
> - 987Ron


you are very welcome ron,and what standards,thats the beauty of this thread,we have none-lol.the beagle is more well known on this forum than me.sometimes im jealous-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey boys are newest guest, hopefully a regular* ron, has posted a project,* join me in lending a comment.
> 
> - pottz


Thx Pottz for the heads up… Bandit is at #3… I wish that more people knew that we are all woodworkers relaxing and as you say BS-ing

Ron- I loved your project- excellent work. But this is the Grill and it is Friday night… my question what was in the open-top compartment?


----------



## pottz

> hey boys are newest guest, hopefully a regular* ron, has posted a project,* join me in lending a comment.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thx Pottz for the heads up… Bandit is at #3… I wish that more people knew that we are all woodworkers relaxing and as you say BS-ing
> 
> Ron- I loved your project- excellent work. But this is the Grill and it is Friday night… my question what was in the open-top compartment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i agree dw this is where ,"those of us that have hair"let it down.going to finally get mine,whats left cut tomorrow after two months of being closed.

as far as whats in the top,never ask buddy!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Thx for we are a G-rated site…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> as far as whats in the top,never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz


Words to live by.

And when the wife asks how you are feeling, just nod your head slightly and utter an agreeable soft moan, and maybe a - "yup, fine" if your back doesnt hurt.


----------



## pottz

well after a very stressful week,you know what i mean.it's friday and time too relieve that stress and think about life,present and past and where life is going.time too appreciate those that gave all and really understand what that means to me.i lost more than a frieid guys,i lost a part of myself that ill never get back.but it was all worth it,every minute of the last 38+ years.i hope you all had someone in your lives that gave as much as i recieved.sometimes were lucky to have that as i did.well enough sorrow and feeling sorry,it's time too celebrate a mans life that meant so much to me.will you all raise a glass and join me me in honoring not just a friend but a true american,and veteran of this great country he loved and honored-cheers boys.peace.


----------



## pottz

> as far as whats in the top,never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Words to live by.
> 
> And when the wife asks how you are feeling, just nod your head slightly and utter an agreeable soft moan, and maybe a - "yup, fine" if your back doesnt hurt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


damn brian isnt it about 2 or 3am where your at ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> as far as whats in the top,*never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> Words to live by.
> 
> And when the wife asks how you are feeling, just nod your head slightly and utter an agreeable soft moan, and maybe a - "yup, fine" if your back doesnt hurt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> damn brian isnt it about 2 or 3am where your at ?
> 
> - pottz


IMO when I see Pottz respond to me with 
never ask buddy!

- pottz 
I think about in the Bible before Jesus speaks- "verily, verily I say to you"...
Pottz is no messiah but he is a pretty wise man and if he ends with "buddy" that dog isn't wagging its tail.

Brother, I know that you are hurting from last night's post and your previous post on the loss… The best that I can do is pray for you. Also, I hope that others can reach out- we are here. Thx again to those who thought of me when I took a spill- again we are here…

Brian Pottz asked you a question.


----------



## pottz

> as far as whats in the top,*never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> Words to live by.
> 
> And when the wife asks how you are feeling, just nod your head slightly and utter an agreeable soft moan, and maybe a - "yup, fine" if your back doesnt hurt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> damn brian isnt it about 2 or 3am where your at ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO when I see Pottz respond to me with
> never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz
> I think about in the Bible before Jesus speaks- "verily, verily I say to you"...
> Pottz is no messiah but he is a pretty wise man and if he ends with "buddy" that dog isn t wagging its tail.
> 
> Brother, I know that you are hurting from last night s post and your previous post on the loss… The best that I can do is pray for you. Also, I hope that others can reach out- we are here. Thx again to those who thought of me when I took a spill- again we are here…
> 
> Brian Pottz asked you a question.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank dw you know i joke but our friendship is not.this weekend is my time too reflect and respect a lifetime of friendship and begin my project that will give him his final resting place.i am truly humbled.


----------



## corelz125

Even the dire wolf is done with hot pockets he'll go for some Wahoo. Ron that's what this room was started with no topic at all. Sometimes it gets hard to keep up with everything going on in here. Petey wakes up at 4am just to catch up. We're more like a dive bar so the standards aren't very high.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WA never ceases to amaze me. It is sending 1099 forms to people who had fraud against their unemployment benefits. They can now pay income tax on the money the fraudster took.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop. Had to make piece for my shelf set up I am working on. Was surprised the mock up worked out that well. So went and sorted through stock lumber and got some of this wire shelfing someone gave me. Been cutting up all the pieces and prepping for assembly. Had to make a jig for the curves on 18 pieces needed for brackets. Not much to show yet but it is coming along.


----------



## pottz

> Even the dire wolf is done with hot pockets he ll go for some Wahoo. Ron that s what this room was started with no topic at all. Sometimes it gets hard to keep up with everything going on in here. Petey wakes up at 4am just to catch up. We re more like a dive bar so the standards aren t very high.
> 
> - corelz125


whoa corelz,dive bar boss.hey i work hard too make this place high quality.we had chateaubriand in the dining room tonight with screaming eagle cab.you know what that stuff costs…...you! one bottle is equal to about 2000 hot pockets! damn i should not have told you that! but hey everyone loved it-wooohooo!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Even the dire wolf is done with hot pockets he ll go for some *Wahoo*. Ron that s what this room was started with no topic at all. Sometimes it gets hard to keep up with everything going on in here. Petey wakes up at 4am just to catch up. *We re more like a dive bar so the standards aren t very high. *
> 
> - corelz125


Captain welcome back to the helm but "*Wahoo*" this is good to know- does he indulge in *Muktuk*










Muktuk is an Alaskan favorite that Akguy serves when you visit him in AK. If you want to spend the night it is in his woodshop.

*"like a dive bar so the standards aren t very high"* yet give yourself and others credit for we are a certified "Cricket G rated" and we have had our last warning-


----------



## pottz

> Even the dire wolf is done with hot pockets he ll go for some *Wahoo*. Ron that s what this room was started with no topic at all. Sometimes it gets hard to keep up with everything going on in here. Petey wakes up at 4am just to catch up. *We re more like a dive bar so the standards aren t very high. *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Captain welcome back to the helm but "*Wahoo*" this is good to know- does he indulge in *Muktuk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muktuk is an Alaskan favorite that Akguy serves when you visit him in AK. If you want to spend the night it is in his woodshop.
> 
> *"like a dive bar so the standards aren t very high"* yet give yourself and others credit for we are a certified "Cricket G rated" and we have had our last warning-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoa,last warning…....were in trouble boys!!!and hold the muhtuk,im a socal boy,ill take the wahoo!


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

Ok so we cleaned up our act a lot since the beginning. I have food places every where I don't have to worry about stocking the freezer with blubber to survive the winter.


----------



## pottz

> Ok so we cleaned up our act a lot since the beginning. I have food places every where I don t have to worry about stocking the freezer with blubber to survive the winter.
> 
> - corelz125


as "good" as that sounds me either! hey in socal we have every cuisine know too man,and at gourmet standards.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- the social messages that I see is that you need to be serving FISH


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll say goodnight to the managers who are having a meeting- I pray that they won't mandate that when we post we must have a facemask?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- the social messages that I see is that you need to be serving FISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem dw tomorrow night king salmon on the grill with grilled street corn and asparagus! you do have a reservation i hope,we are sold out again? i didn't see your name on the reservation list,but once again we can get you on the patio after 10pm?


----------



## pottz

> I ll say goodnight to the managers who are having a meeting- I pray that they won t mandate that when we post we must have a facemask?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not needed dw,were vertual so we can socialize freely.it's the new norm!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the new norm!
> 
> - pottz


We are normal now???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ll say goodnight to the managers who are having a meeting- I pray that they won t mandate that when we post we must have a facemask?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not needed dw,were vertual so we can socialize freely.it s the new norm!
> 
> - pottz


There are several new strains out. One is probably working on internet transmission ;-((


----------



## pottz

> the new norm!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We are normal now???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh hell know gunny,you know better than that-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I ll say goodnight to the managers who are having a meeting- I pray that they won t mandate that when we post we must have a facemask?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not needed dw,were vertual so we can socialize freely.it s the new norm!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are several new strains out. One is probably working on internet transmission ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


who knows with todays technology,viruses that are real viruses spread on line?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight's movie Sgt Preston with King- 




double feature- Fury THE HORSE COPER - Peter Graves TV WESTERN


----------



## pottz

> Tonight s movie Sgt Preston with King-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double feature- Fury THE HORSE COPER - Peter Graves TV WESTERN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


or we could go out by the fire and drink premium whiskey or fine napa cabs! see by the fire!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... sounds all good ron im big on pork, and beef,and seafood…
> - pottz


I like to pork too and when I *seafood*... *seemygirth*!


> i agree dw this is where ,"those of us that have hair"let it down…
> - pottz


And those that don't, pick up the droppings… and maybe a few strands of hair.


> I think about in the Bible before Jesus speaks- "verily, verily I say to you"...
> - Desert Woodworker


Didn't realise *JC* had a bad back… no wonder he couldn't run away fast enough in the *garden of Eden*... or was it the *olive grove*... either way, they both sound like *987*'s lost forest.


> ... and what standards,thats the beauty of this thread…
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- Thx for we are a G-rated site…
> - Desert Woodworker


Rather than promote *'G'*, 11 positions up the alphabet to *'R'*...
That's why I *sarcasm* and leave… much like a *wombat*... eats, *roots* and *leaves*...

Sprayed my territory… sabatical time again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tonight s movie Sgt Preston with King-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double feature- Fury THE HORSE COPER - Peter Graves TV WESTERN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> or we could go out by the fire and drink premium whiskey or fine napa cabs! see by the fire!
> 
> - pottz


Now we are talking.


----------



## pottz

> ... sounds all good ron im big on pork, and beef,and seafood…
> - pottz
> 
> I like to pork too and when I *seafood*... *seemygirth*!
> 
> i agree dw this is where ,"those of us that have hair"let it down…
> - pottz
> 
> And those that don t, pick up the droppings… and maybe a few strands of hair.
> 
> I think about in the Bible before Jesus speaks- "verily, verily I say to you"...
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Didn t realise *JC* had a bad back… no wonder he couldn t run away fast enough in the *garden of Eden*... or was it the *olive grove*... either way, they both sound like *987* s lost forest.
> 
> ... and what standards,thats the beauty of this thread…
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- Thx for we are a G-rated site…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Rather than promote * G *, 11 positions up the alphabet to * R *...
> That s why I *sarcasm* and leave… much like a *wombat*... eats, *roots* and *leaves*...
> 
> Sprayed my territory… sabatical time again.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


DAMN DUCKS your like a politicians cutting out snippets and twisting the words! you gotta understands these guys are mere mortals that arnt fluent in duck,they may think your "different".


----------



## pottz

> Tonight s movie Sgt Preston with King-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double feature- Fury THE HORSE COPER - Peter Graves TV WESTERN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> or we could go out by the fire and drink premium whiskey or fine napa cabs! see by the fire!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now we are talking.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny you understand me,now grab a bottle of whatever you got and come and join me with what i got,it will be worth your time ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Soon it will be 4:30 am and Petey will post… and Brian will start us with a new topic… until then

Husky Says His Own NAME! Teaching My Dog To Speak English!


----------



## pottz

cw you out there man,where you been tonight?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> cw you out there man,where you been tonight?
> 
> - pottz


Drifting in and out of sleep. Trying to watch videos on new kreg acs table I have coming.

I will be building a off shoot table off of it to cut long veneers. Debating on whether to put a router table in it or buy a separate router table.

On one hand I a router table there would fit perfect. I'm just afraid the 2 functions might get in the way of each other.

If I put it in off shoot, I could afford a lift. If I buy a table, can't afford a lift.

Someone tell me what to do cause I can't decide. Lol


----------



## CWWoodworking

Furnishing 2 shops is getting expensive. I'm about 2g deep into new one. No table saw yet and no big router yet.

They have a saw I can use but it's not "in" my space. About 20-30 ft away. Debating on what to do here as well


----------



## pottz

cw help me understand this new career your getting into.your shutting down your business and going to work for them,so why do you need to invest in all this equipment.dont they furnish this or what is your arraingement?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I have to furnish most of it. They have some bigger machinery to use.

But my job will basically laying up pretty veneers on dining tables, putting on edges, occasionally building bases and legs.

Not a lot of solid wood stuff and table substrates are cut on cnc.


----------



## CWWoodworking

A couple of guys there build the harder one off things. I have a feeling with my experience doing this work, some of that will get thrown my way.

To put things in perspective, walnut is there "utility" wood. That how high end it is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


well at least you know how to dress properly,LMAO!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

27 Pictures That Prove All Greyhounds Are Aliens




__ https://www.facebook.com/tenderlymag/posts/583327685602322


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> as far as whats in the top,never ask buddy!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Words to live by.
> 
> And when the wife asks how you are feeling, just nod your head slightly and utter an agreeable soft moan, and maybe a - "yup, fine" if your back doesnt hurt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> damn brian isnt it about 2 or 3am where your at ?
> 
> - pottz


Yes, Pottz, it was, between you and me - 9 hrs difference. The Wife is on her way to Egypt, and I dont have to get up to take the kid to school in the morning, so I sleep as late as I want, still get my 8.

And Man, real sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe look at it this way - it is a simple way and also beautiful - imagine your Friend as a Radio. The Radio has stopped working, battery died, but the Broadcast that came through the Radio still exists and always will.

You see, we are NOT the Radio, we are the Broadcast.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I wanted to look at this, I expect it to be funny, then noticed it is Fookbook - oh well. I susbstitute by looking out the window and seeing three cats laying on top of my dog, optimizing his warmth.


> 27 Pictures That Prove All Greyhounds Are Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/tenderlymag/posts/583327685602322
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

19th century legend:

The Truth and the Lie meet one day. The Lie says to the Truth: "It is a marvelous day today." The Truth looks up to the skies and sighs, for the day really was beautiful. They spend alot of time together, eventually arriving beside a well. The Lie tells the Truth: "the water is very nice, lets take a bath together." The Truth, once again suspicious, tests the water and finds that it is very nice. They undress and start bathing. Suddenly, the Lie comes out of the water, puts on the clothes of the Truth and runs away. Truth is furious, comes out of the well, and runs everywhere to find the Lie and get Her clothes back. The World, seeing the Truth naked, turns its gaze away, with contempt and rage.

The poor Truth returns to the well and disappears for ever, hiding therein, its shame. Since then, the Lie travels around the World, dressed as the Truth, satisfying the needs of society, because, the World, in any case, harbours no wish at all to meet the naked Truth.


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron welcome. We are just Covid crazy talking to each other. We even talk WW once and a while! Hey nice jewelry boxes.

To your friend Pottz.

DW I was up at 4 but it took two hrs to get through all the chatter last night. Happy to see a new guy 987 Ron.

Whish me luck today we are tied for First in our flight in the member member. Net 65. I think we are one off for low net over all! Today the Bear course and that is tough!

p.s. almost done with table #1


----------



## corelz125

That 19th century legend fits today's world spot on. A lot of people get a little bit of misinformation and run with it and exaggerate it. I guess that's all for the duck he came, he confused, Now he's gone again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wanted to look at this, I expect it to be funny, then noticed it is Fookbook - oh well. I susbstitute by looking out the window and seeing three cats laying on top of my dog, optimizing his warmth.
> 
> 27 Pictures That Prove All Greyhounds Are Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/tenderlymag/posts/583327685602322
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Try this ink https://medium.com/tenderlymag/27-pictures-that-prove-all-greyhounds-are-aliens-208b86ee6bec


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz* do I have to have a reservation even to make a post here? In some cities under revitalization the "dive bars" become popular and the owners make some good money… What percentage will Corelz give you?

*Petey*-anytime that you post a t-time I pray that the post results are promising…










*Gunny-* I love that grocery pic and will send it to a friend who actually thinks a lot like this… Thx

*Brian-* *"Lies are there to protect the truth"* I found this article interesting…
*
"The devious art of lying by telling the truth"*
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20171114-the-disturbing-art-of-lying-by-telling-the-truth

As a woodworking web site - I'll post this guy-









*
Top Max-* The greyhound post was interesting yet people do think about what they see and make conclusions from that. If a propane tank looks good on the outside does that make it safe? You have taught us better. Thx

And to others…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ha, I eat Miss Information for breakfast. No, really.

Like today, in the Daily Mail propaganda rag, an article stating that the UK military is in a terrible bind as 32 of their 33 battalions are woefully understaffed. But all they need to do is disband 1 battalion to refill the other 32, and good to go = as 32 full battalions are betta than 33 unfull ones, and that way the toilets still gets scrubbed.



> That 19th century legend fits today s world spot on. A lot of people get a little bit of misinformation and run with it and exaggerate it. I guess that s all for the duck he came, he confused, Now he s gone again.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## CWWoodworking

Finishing up some orders this morning. King size turned out nice. First one of that size. Have a good Saturday


----------



## pottz

> Finishing up some orders this morning. King size turned out nice. First one of that size. Have a good Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


looks good.so whats your final day to close up your shop and make the move?


----------



## corelz125

That's your personal shop or the new job shop?


----------



## CWWoodworking

My shop.

I will start full time March 8. I'm working a week there in February to set up my work area. Right now it's a storage area that's pretty much a mess. Have to build a couple work benches, build vises, clamp racks, etc.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Above is what I have coming. Except I am going to build the extension longer. I might make it a little more shallow in depth. In theory this might be where I would stick a router table.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch was Hickory Smoked Ham Salad on NYC Rye…...

have Laundry Detail after a bit…..will be hauling a few planks along..









Have a Cabinet to build….for above the Toilet…..









fancy grain…


----------



## pottz

> Lunch was Hickory Smoked Ham Salad on NYC Rye…...
> 
> have Laundry Detail after a bit…..will be hauling a few planks along..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Cabinet to build….for above the Toilet…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fancy grain…
> 
> - bandit571


your the busiest lumber jock i know,except maybe jim jakosh who is almost at 1000 projects posted!


----------



## pottz

just got back from rockler had to get some supplies to start work on my friends urn,she plans on keeping it so i gotta up the level a bit.got some real nice waterfall bubinga vaneer that should be beautiful.now i just gotta push myself to get it going.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys , my dad is on a ventilator.

He is 90. Sad day for me..if you pray his name is Stan Connor.

Life moves on for all of us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- My Mom 93 lives in Ocala and is involved in a Christian prayer group. I will pass on his name today to put him in our prayer group and there will be 26 women plus my self praying for your Dad- stray strong…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey - chin up, Son. Prayer sent.


----------



## corelz125

Interesting table CWW. Can you use those holes for dogs and hold downs? Jim is like a woodworking machine he produces project after project and in the middle of projects he designs and builds jigs and parts to finish a project. There's always saw dust in the dungeon work shop. Petey he has covid?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey sending healing vibes. My dad is at home with hospice.

Corelz, the table works with their tracksaw. And it does come with dogs and I bought some extras. Their is also a couple t tracks that you can use for a fence. My extension table won't have dog holes. I will primarily use it for cutting long veneers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys , my dad is on a ventilator.
> 
> He is 90. Sad day for me..if you pray his name is Stan Connor.
> 
> Life moves on for all of us.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Sorry to hear this pal. Will add to prayer list.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Petey. Will include him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max-* The greyhound post was interesting yet people do think about what they see and make conclusions from that. If a propane tank looks good on the outside does that make it safe? You have taught us better. Thx
> 
> And to others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The greyhounds all look like they were from Mars. Is that far enough out to be alien?

Propane is a relatively safe fuel. The tanks are all well made. The problem comes from seismic, structural, and meteorological impacts accommodated by chity officials.

I posted this yesterday on a local forum to encourage our fire department to support code enforcement by the chity.

There has been no response. I certainly hope VRFA will take these issues seriously. It was standard practice to wire and remodel gas stations hot in the 1970s before OSHA safety regulations. I survived a vapor fire uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware. It was a still day without air movement to dissipate fumes. There were lots of fires under gas pumps when the wind was dissipating the risks and they were extinguished by the workmen. It is very concerning and disappointing to see the City of Auburn accommodating conditions supporting a potential situation like the one I survived.

This neighborhood is protected from wind and the prevailing direction is into the trap. The Ontario Technical Standards and Safety Authority identified tank to tank transfer as the most dangerous operation in propane use. The barriers pretty much guarantee a delivery accident or equipment failure to be fatal.

Propane is extremely volatile, much more than gasoline. Static ignition of gasoline fumes is very rare, but static sparks that cannot be seen or felt can ignite the propane. The static generated by clothing walking through a pool of propane on the ground can be the ignition source. A friend had a propane torch in a toolbox that leaked. The propane was in there long enough for the odor to fade. Reaching into the box for a tool ignited the propane. His shirt caught fire and his face and exposed skin blistered for months.

Just because you do not see a lot of propane emergencies does not mean there are no real risks. A tank hidden from view surrounded by barriers to maintain the hazards is a real threat during an earthquake when they will all be dislodged. Responders should be advised of the safest locations for the initial evaluations when the tanks are not visible as they approach. They could literally walk into a hazardous pool before they know propane is on site. The half-life of propane is 14 days. Without dissipation, the risks are exponentially increased. When the city denied the violation they admitted they have no hazardous atmosphere experience. That is exactly the opposite of the L&I electrical inspectors. When they do a hazardous atmosphere inspection that is beyond their experience, they go over the code with a fine-toothed comb and call their supervisor several times for calcifications. I certainly hope VRFA has a system to warn first responders and CERT volunteers about these sites accommodated by the City of Auburn.

It is too bad knowledgeable citizens do not have an appeals process to an authority of L&I's caliber to correct the violations accommodated by the City of Auburn. It is extremely disgusting that I find myself an outspoken advocate for fire, propane, and seismic safety in a city of 85,000. I would be a whistleblower, but nobody listens in the State of Washington. Hopefully, ATF will charge them with arson and associated murders if disaster strikes our neighborhood.

I realize seismic, structural, and meteorological issues are not in VRFA's scope of work. I feel it is my civic duty to warn of situations those of us who have extensive experience in the industry easily identify. An article in the Seattle Times said pipeline safety was substantially improved in Washington a decade after the 3 boys were killed in the Bellingham pipeline fire in 1999. I certainly hope the City of Auburn does not require fatalities and homes to be destroyed to initiate propane code enforcement. If VRFA expresses concerns for the safety of your personnel and CERT volunteers wandering into potentially fatal situations it may help Mayor Backus to take these issues seriously. With extensive experience in the field, but a Master Electrician without a college degree, I have been told I am not a credible witness.

The Washington State Hazard Mitigation Office advised me raising public awareness and getting more voices will help to bring safety improvements. Certainly, VRFA will be a credible voice in favor of code enforcement and hazard mitigation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope this link for car words works:

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui=2&ik=05f6589714&attid=0.1&permmsgid=msg-f:1690978449333983482&th=17778ff0c36498fa&view=att&disp=safe


----------



## pottz

> Guys , my dad is on a ventilator.
> 
> He is 90. Sad day for me..if you pray his name is Stan Connor.
> 
> Life moves on for all of us.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i will petey, keep the faith our friends dad is 92 and spent a week in the hospital with it and came out fine.i know too well what your going through.


----------



## pottz

> Petey sending healing vibes. My dad is at home with hospice.
> 
> Corelz, the table works with their tracksaw. And it does come with dogs and I bought some extras. Their is also a couple t tracks that you can use for a fence. My extension table won't have dog holes. I will primarily use it for cutting long veneers.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


sorry to hear that my friend,i know all about hospice,they do an incredible job helping ease the pain for both patient and family.


----------



## corelz125

A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her,

"Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state,

dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle.

If that ever happens, just pull the plug."

His wife got up, Kissed him ever so gently,

unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.


----------



## corelz125

A man has been drinking all day at a bar. Late at night, he suddenly checks his clock.

"1:30 am, darn. I need to go home now or the wife's going to kill me," he says to the bartender.

But as he's trying to get up, he falls awkwardly to the floor. "I'm just way too drunk right now, I need to sober up."

So he asks the barman for a coffee, he drinks it up and 30 minutes later he tries to stand up, but again he falls to the floor, this time even harder. At this point, he realizes this won't work, but he needs to get home no matter what, so he starts crawling towards his house. After 40 minutes he gets there, lays down next to his (blissfully sleeping) wife and passes out.

The next morning his wife wakes him up, not kindly.

"So… how was last night, huh? Was it fun drinking all day?"

The man is 100% sure his wife was asleep when he got home, so he tries to play it cool: "Not really, just hanging with some coworkers… we didn't drink much… just a couple of beers."

His wife starts nodding understandably: "Ah ha, makes sense."

She starts to turn and then stops and turns back to him:

"Oh, by the way, the bar owner called this morning, your wheelchair's there, idiot."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max-* The greyhound post was interesting yet people do think about what they see and make conclusions from that. If a propane tank looks good on the outside does that make it safe? You have taught us better. Thx
> 
> And to others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The greyhounds all look like they were from Mars. Is that far enough out to be alien?
> 
> Propane is a relatively safe fuel. The tanks are all well made. The problem comes from seismic, structural, and meteorological impacts accommodated by chity officials.
> 
> I posted this yesterday on a local forum to encourage our fire department to support code enforcement by the chity.
> 
> There has been no response. I certainly hope VRFA will take these issues seriously. It was standard practice to wire and remodel gas stations hot in the 1970s before OSHA safety regulations. I survived a vapor fire uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware. It was a still day without air movement to dissipate fumes. There were lots of fires under gas pumps when the wind was dissipating the risks and they were extinguished by the workmen. It is very concerning and disappointing to see the City of Auburn accommodating conditions supporting a potential situation like the one I survived.
> 
> This neighborhood is protected from wind and the prevailing direction is into the trap. The Ontario Technical Standards and Safety Authority identified tank to tank transfer as the most dangerous operation in propane use. The barriers pretty much guarantee a delivery accident or equipment failure to be fatal.
> 
> Propane is extremely volatile, much more than gasoline. Static ignition of gasoline fumes is very rare, but static sparks that cannot be seen or felt can ignite the propane. The static generated by clothing walking through a pool of propane on the ground can be the ignition source. A friend had a propane torch in a toolbox that leaked. The propane was in there long enough for the odor to fade. Reaching into the box for a tool ignited the propane. His shirt caught fire and his face and exposed skin blistered for months.
> 
> Just because you do not see a lot of propane emergencies does not mean there are no real risks. A tank hidden from view surrounded by barriers to maintain the hazards is a real threat during an earthquake when they will all be dislodged. Responders should be advised of the safest locations for the initial evaluations when the tanks are not visible as they approach. They could literally walk into a hazardous pool before they know propane is on site. The half-life of propane is 14 days. Without dissipation, the risks are exponentially increased. When the city denied the violation they admitted they have no hazardous atmosphere experience. That is exactly the opposite of the L&I electrical inspectors. When they do a hazardous atmosphere inspection that is beyond their experience, they go over the code with a fine-toothed comb and call their supervisor several times for calcifications. I certainly hope VRFA has a system to warn first responders and CERT volunteers about these sites accommodated by the City of Auburn.
> 
> It is too bad knowledgeable citizens do not have an appeals process to an authority of L&I's caliber to correct the violations accommodated by the City of Auburn. It is extremely disgusting that I find myself an outspoken advocate for fire, propane, and seismic safety in a city of 85,000. I would be a whistleblower, but nobody listens in the State of Washington. Hopefully, ATF will charge them with arson and associated murders if disaster strikes our neighborhood.
> 
> I realize seismic, structural, and meteorological issues are not in VRFA's scope of work. I feel it is my civic duty to warn of situations those of us who have extensive experience in the industry easily identify. An article in the Seattle Times said pipeline safety was substantially improved in Washington a decade after the 3 boys were killed in the Bellingham pipeline fire in 1999. I certainly hope the City of Auburn does not require fatalities and homes to be destroyed to initiate propane code enforcement. If VRFA expresses concerns for the safety of your personnel and CERT volunteers wandering into potentially fatal situations it may help Mayor Backus to take these issues seriously. With extensive experience in the field, but a Master Electrician without a college degree, I have been told I am not a credible witness.
> 
> The Washington State Hazard Mitigation Office advised me raising public awareness and getting more voices will help to bring safety improvements. Certainly, VRFA will be a credible voice in favor of code enforcement and hazard mitigation.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












I read it- fantastic and I found it informative- Thx

Then I saw this- enjoy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her,
> 
> "Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state,
> 
> dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle.
> 
> If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> His wife got up, Kissed him ever so gently,
> 
> unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.
> 
> - corelz125


Question- with Petey's Dad on a ventilator some may find this offensive- not the joke but the timing of it. Looking forward to hearing what others have to say.


----------



## pottz

> A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her,
> 
> "Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state,
> 
> dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle.
> 
> If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> His wife got up, Kissed him ever so gently,
> 
> unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.
> 
> - corelz125


excellent bud.


----------



## pottz

> A man has been drinking all day at a bar. Late at night, he suddenly checks his clock.
> 
> "1:30 am, darn. I need to go home now or the wife's going to kill me," he says to the bartender.
> 
> But as he's trying to get up, he falls awkwardly to the floor. "I'm just way too drunk right now, I need to sober up."
> 
> So he asks the barman for a coffee, he drinks it up and 30 minutes later he tries to stand up, but again he falls to the floor, this time even harder. At this point, he realizes this won't work, but he needs to get home no matter what, so he starts crawling towards his house. After 40 minutes he gets there, lays down next to his (blissfully sleeping) wife and passes out.
> 
> The next morning his wife wakes him up, not kindly.
> 
> "So… how was last night, huh? Was it fun drinking all day?"
> 
> The man is 100% sure his wife was asleep when he got home, so he tries to play it cool: "Not really, just hanging with some coworkers… we didn't drink much… just a couple of beers."
> 
> His wife starts nodding understandably: "Ah ha, makes sense."
> 
> She starts to turn and then stops and turns back to him:
> 
> "Oh, by the way, the bar owner called this morning, your wheelchair's there, idiot."
> 
> - corelz125


even better.


----------



## pottz

> A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her,
> 
> "Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state,
> 
> dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle.
> 
> If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> His wife got up, Kissed him ever so gently,
> 
> unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Question- with Petey s Dad on a ventilator some may find this offensive- not the joke but the timing of it. Looking forward to hearing what others have to say.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


having just lost a dear friend i need a little humor right now.i dont take life that seriously,so i tend to laugh at death.but thats me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her,
> 
> "Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state,
> 
> dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle.
> 
> If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> His wife got up, Kissed him ever so gently,
> 
> unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Question- with Petey s Dad on a ventilator some may find this offensive- not the joke but the timing of it. Looking forward to hearing what others have to say.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> having just lost a dear friend i need a little humor right now.i dont take life that seriously,so i tend to laugh at death.but thats me.
> 
> - pottz


+1

I don't take anything seriously. Unless it's meant with malicious intend or stupid hatred. That crap I cannot stand.


----------



## pottz

i wonder if our new friend ron will chime in tonight,he was a breath of fresh air last night.


----------



## 987Ron

Prayers are with all. Hopefully as more of us get vaccinated that part will ease up.

As to the Greyhound aliens. I made a dog coursing machine some time ago for our dogs. My old Lab and older Chessie sniffed the lure and said no food here and sat down. My daughter-in-laws Corgi just barked at it. Seems Corgis are good at barking. Hers barks at everything and nothing as well. My neighbors Beagle loved it chased and barked. They had to take him away he was getting overly exhausted. No Greyhounds to try the machine on, probably to slow for them anyway. Watched some videos of the Greyhounds and other sight hounds running in coursing events….they can really move and really graceful. 
Pottz, your beagle up to the chase, coursing?

Off for an early bed. Hip is acting up.


----------



## pottz

> Prayers are with all. Hopefully as more of us get vaccinated that part will ease up.
> 
> As to the Greyhound aliens. I made a dog coursing machine some time ago for our dogs. My old Lab and older Chessie sniffed the lure and said no food here and sat down. My daughter-in-laws Corgi just barked at it. Seems Corgis are good at barking. Hers barks at everything and nothing as well. My neighbors Beagle loved it chased and barked. They had to take him away he was getting overly exhausted. No Greyhounds to try the machine on, probably to slow for them anyway. Watched some videos of the Greyhounds and other sight hounds running in coursing events….they can really move and really graceful.
> Pottz, your beagle up to the chase, coursing?
> 
> Off for an early bed. Hip is acting up.
> 
> - 987Ron


hey welcome back my friend glad your sticking with this motly crew.the beagle would probably love it and we would love her burning off some of the robust energy she has.take care of the hip ron,im only 60 but im getting more aches and pains every year myself.


----------



## bandit571

Dados with a tablesaw?









Knock the waste loose with a chisel….then…run a router around to clean things up










A cordless one, of course….

Beef Stew on Rice for Supper, tonight…..be sure to add the HOT SAUCE of your choice….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> having just lost a dear friend i need a little humor right now.i dont take life that seriously,so i tend to *laugh at death*.but thats me.
> - pottz


Sorry if I offend *Petey*. However, it seems as soon as anyone opens his bloody mouth someone will be offended. Let the whole world become *silent monks* (and *monkesses*... and don't confuse that with *monkeys* and start another round of offenses). I have your back on this one *pottzy*.

If people have made peace with their GOD then all is OK and if they have'nt, no amount of external prayer will help.
If it does, then all start praying for the *2,318,949 that have died* or the *25,895,181 current active* infections that may, against their will.

*I just hope I'm around to laugh at my own death!*


----------



## 987Ron

Anyone getting the vaccine yet? Wife and I get our second shot this coming week. First one made my arm a bit sore not much different than a flu shot. Don't like the idea of a piece of metal jabbed into my body. Better than the virus however. First shot did not even have to get out of the car. CDC was pretty efficient for a government group.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD- any thoughts on this joke?

*"My favorite childhood memory was building sandcastles with my grandmother
until my mom took the urn from me." 
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone getting the vaccine yet? Wife and I get our second shot this coming week. First one made my arm a bit sore not much different than a flu shot. Don t like the idea of a piece of metal jabbed into my body. Better than the virus however. First shot did not even have to get out of the car. CDC was pretty efficient for a government group.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I am on shot #1 and I will get #2. Fantastic, my first shot in the car was like you said. some soreness the next day. I am told that it takes 2 weeks after the second shot to be fully vaccinated.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Dados with a tablesaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock the waste loose with a chisel….then…run a router around to clean things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cordless one, of course….
> 
> Beef Stew on Rice for Supper, tonight…..be sure to add the HOT SAUCE of your choice….
> 
> - bandit571


Or buy a *Freud Dial-a-Width* dado... just a tad more expensive than a full set of *manual router & chisels* and a helluva lot faster with accuracy guaranteed 1st. time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD- any thoughts on this joke?
> 
> *"My favorite childhood memory was building sandcastles with my grandmother
> until my mom took the urn from me."
> *
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Strong opponent of *cremation*. More bodies should be *donated to science*... *organ donation* or *research*... about the only way many of us old codgers manage to get a permanent *stiffy* without *viagra*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Prayers are with all. Hopefully as more of us get vaccinated that part will ease up.
> 
> As to the Greyhound aliens. * I made a dog coursing machine some time ago for our dogs. * My old Lab and older Chessie sniffed the lure and said no food here and sat down. My daughter-in-laws Corgi just barked at it. Seems Corgis are good at barking. Hers barks at everything and nothing as well. My neighbors Beagle loved it chased and barked. They had to take him away he was getting overly exhausted. No Greyhounds to try the machine on, probably to slow for them anyway. Watched some videos of the Greyhounds and other sight hounds running in coursing events….they can really move and really graceful.
> Pottz, your beagle up to the chase, coursing?
> 
> Off for an early bed. Hip is acting up.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 but I was clueless about-* I made a dog coursing machine some time ago for our dogs. *

I looked it up- fantastic

https://www.gadgetgram.com/2020/05/04/swiftpaws-home-lure-coursing-machine-for-dogs/

an advanced playing fetch…


----------



## pottz

> having just lost a dear friend i need a little humor right now.i dont take life that seriously,so i tend to *laugh at death*.but thats me.
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry if I offend *Petey*. However, it seems as soon as anyone opens his bloody mouth someone will be offended. Let the whole world become *silent monks* (and *monkesses*... and don t confuse that with *monkeys* and start another round of offenses). I have your back on this one *pottzy*.
> 
> If people have made peace with their GOD then all is OK and if they have nt, no amount of external prayer will help.
> If it does, then all start praying for the *2,318,949 that have died* or the *25,895,181 current active* infections that may, against their will.
> 
> *I just hope I m around to laugh at my own death!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey if your not i will for you,the least a friend can do right?


----------



## pottz

> Anyone getting the vaccine yet? Wife and I get our second shot this coming week. First one made my arm a bit sore not much different than a flu shot. Don t like the idea of a piece of metal jabbed into my body. Better than the virus however. First shot did not even have to get out of the car. CDC was pretty efficient for a government group.
> 
> - 987Ron


ot yet ron,gotta wait for the next round after all you kids get yours-lol.


----------



## pottz

> LBD- any thoughts on this joke?
> 
> *"My favorite childhood memory was building sandcastles with my grandmother
> until my mom took the urn from me."
> *
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Strong opponent of *cremation*. More bodies should be *donated to science*... *organ donation* or *research*... about the only way many of us old codgers manage to get a permanent *stiffy* without *viagra*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh im gonna get baked but i am an organ donor,thats if there is anything worth saving.im pretty sure the liver will be toast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh im gonna get baked but i am an organ donor,thats if there is anything worth saving.im pretty sure the liver will be toast.
> 
> - pottz


The liver may be gone- but memories of your kindness and sharing will be remembered… I just wish that you would give us photo updates like Bandit and LBD of your projects…

or as in Corelz's joke maybe it is time to pull the plug- applies to all of us regardless if it is the wife, God or ourselves- "Make good decisions"


----------



## pottz

> oh im gonna get baked but i am an organ donor,thats if there is anything worth saving.im pretty sure the liver will be toast.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The liver may be gone- but memories of your kindness and sharing will be remembered… I just wish that you would give us photo updates like Bandit and LBD of your projects…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what and spoil the surprise dw! ive got stuff in the works.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh im gonna get baked but i am an organ donor,thats if there is anything worth saving.im pretty sure the liver will be toast.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The liver may be gone- but memories of your kindness and sharing will be remembered… I just wish that you would give us photo updates like Bandit and LBD of your projects…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what and spoil the surprise dw! ive got stuff in the works.
> 
> - pottz


One of my favorite quotes is-

*"You have the right to choose"*


----------



## CWWoodworking

Anyone seen the doweling jointer from grizzly? For a 160$, might be an alternative for the people not wanting to drop 1000$ on domino. I know it's not the same thing, but 160$ isn't a lot of money.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone seen the doweling jointer from grizzly? For a 160$, might be an alternative for the people not wanting to drop 1000$ on domino. I know it's not the same thing, but 160$ isn't a lot of money.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


no but ive already got a domino so it would be a step,or shall i say a tumble down the stairs-lol.good alternative though.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Oh ya definitely. I used the xl a couple times. The domino is an excellent tool. I don't really need one now. My new job has one every one can use.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....im pretty sure the *liver* will be *toast*.
> - pottz


With *fava beans* and a nice *Chianti*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... ive got stuff in the works…
> - pottz


*WOT?!* Don't tell me another *pottzy jnr.*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ....im pretty sure the *liver* will be *toast*.
> - pottz
> 
> With *fava beans* and a nice *Chianti*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Pottz I suggest that the people that you hang out with

Fava beans can be very toxic to some people who have a disease called favism. ... They are toxic and cause breakage of the blood cells. The enzyme glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase (G6PD) is responsible for breaking down certain toxic found in beans (especially on broad beans).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyone seen the doweling jointer from grizzly? For a 160$, might be an alternative for the people not wanting to drop 1000$ on domino. I know it's not the same thing, but 160$ isn't a lot of money.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Block of wood with a hole (on the drill press) and a standard HSS drill bit is even cheaper.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... ive got stuff in the works…
> - pottz
> 
> *WOT?!* Don t tell me another *pottzy jnr.*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Caution little Pottz can be a 18 year child support burden


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I don't really need one now. My new job has one every one can use.
> - CWWoodworking


Meaning no offence (hah)... put that in a *LJ Review* and include your work address.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. See you guys have been busy. have all my pieces cut for the shelving, and the wire shelving pieces all cut down to size. Only got one piece mounted and couple of braces. Busy day tomorrow as I expect to get it all put together and dry fitted by days end. Then take back apart and do finishing work. Once done I will be able to store 24 1 gal paint size cans, and 28 1 qt size cans. Should be enough, can always swap out as needed. I realize the extra capacity for 1 gal seems excessive. But I do alot of other projects for people that get painted and I need somewhere climate neutral so to speak to store them. At 7 feet this shelving fits the bill. Out of the way, and easy to access when needed.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> ... I don't really need one now. My new job has one every one can use.
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Meaning no offence (hah)... put that in a *LJ Review* and include your work address.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Why?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Block of wood with a hole (on the drill press) and a standard HSS drill bit is even cheaper.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LBD- you are the man here- we are starting at $160 and I concur with your comment- then Pottz pushes him to over a $1,000 on a Domino…

Any thoughts on the Dowell Max? This is what I use 5 stars

I am prepared for a reply….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... I don't really need one now. My new job has one every one can use.
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Meaning no offence (hah)... put that in a *LJ Review* and include your work address.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Mr. Duck- +5


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Any thoughts on the Dowell Max? This is what I use 5 stars
> 
> I am prepared for a reply….
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


When one has the best (*Domino*)... which this one has, why should that one waste one's time reading (ugh) about inferiority… one don't want to know how the poor people live.

I should try to avoid pissing contents… it drains the bladder before the alcohol takes affect.


----------



## pottz

> ... ive got stuff in the works…
> - pottz
> 
> *WOT?!* Don t tell me another *pottzy jnr.*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


bite your beak ducks!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> ....im pretty sure the *liver* will be *toast*.
> - pottz
> 
> With *fava beans* and a nice *Chianti*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Pottz I suggest that the people that you hang out with
> 
> Fava beans can be very toxic to some people who have a disease called favism. ... They are toxic and cause breakage of the blood cells. The enzyme glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase (G6PD) is responsible for breaking down certain toxic found in beans (especially on broad beans).
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*so the duck is trying too kill me huh!!!!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Once done I will be able to store 24 1 *gal* paint size cans, and 28 1* qt* size cans. Should be enough, can always swap out as needed. I realize the extra capacity for 1 *gal* seems excessive….
> - woodbutcherbynight


You'll be in the ******************** if *Joe* decides *Yankeeland* should go *metric*... you'll have to rebuild to accomodate *liters*....
though the thought of a few *bare gals* in the workshop sound appealing to this metricated old codger.


----------



## pottz

> Block of wood with a hole (on the drill press) and a standard HSS drill bit is even cheaper.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> LBD- you are the man here- we are starting at $160 and I concur with your comment- then Pottz pushes him to over a $1,000 on a Domino…
> 
> Any thoughts on the Dowell Max? This is what I use 5 stars
> 
> I am prepared for a reply….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not pushing just stating what i use,and loving it.


----------



## pottz

> ... Once done I will be able to store 24 1 *gal* paint size cans, and 28 1* qt* size cans. Should be enough, can always swap out as needed. I realize the extra capacity for 1 *gal* seems excessive….
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You ll be in the ******************** if *Joe* decides *Yankeeland* should go metric… you ll have to rebuild to accomodate Litres….
> though the thought of a few *bare gals* in the workshop sound appealing to this metricated old codger.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i wouldn't worry about that,they told us when i was in school 50 years ago we need to learn metric because thats where we were going.im still waiting?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... ive got stuff in the works…
> - pottz
> 
> *WOT?!* Don t tell me another *pottzy jnr.*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> bite your beak ducks!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Don't tell me your not trying or at least going through the "motion"... I am… according to the missus, very *trying*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i wouldn t worry about that,they told us when i was in school 50 years ago we need to learn metric because thats where we were going.im still waiting?
> - pottz


We went metric in 1971… should be happening for you this year (50 years according to my cordless adding machine)... and you thought *C19* caused chaos in 2020…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Back to reality… time for drinking! I'm no skirt… can't multi-task… drink and write!


----------



## pottz

> ... ive got stuff in the works…
> - pottz
> 
> *WOT?!* Don t tell me another *pottzy jnr.*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> bite your beak ducks!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t tell me your not trying or at least going through the "motion"... I am… according to the missus, very *trying*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


as yoda said,do or do not,there is no try!


----------



## pottz

> Back to reality… time for drinking! I m no skirt… can t multi-task… drink and write!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


already on it duckie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bartender can I get a drink here…


----------



## pottz

> Bartender can I get a drink here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sure, whats your poison?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nightly closing videos-(without LBD)-

America needs wood…

*Wood: The Building Block of America | Modern Marvels (S18, E8) | Full Episode | History*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bartender can I get a drink here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> sure, whats your poison?*
> 
> - pottz


Our American diet- serve your favorite… yet I know that I need to get back to organic juicing…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Our American diet- serve your favorite… yet I know that I need to get back to organic juicing…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll pass on that prune juice and vodka. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Knock the waste loose with a chisel….then…run a router around to clean things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cordless one, of course….
> 
> - bandit571


cordless? Where is the battery?

Teriyaki chicken, rice, and salad out here tonight ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This talk of deaths reminds me of mom's tough winter. Her youngest brother with cancer committed suicide about the 1st of December. 2 weeks later her next-door neighbor closed the garage door and started the car. Totally surprised everyone. His wife had no idea he was depressed or suicidal. A month later a grandson died of a seizure. He started to text his mom, but never finished it. If her phone would have rung she would have checked on him, they were chronic. He donated organs and now several years later his sister has a new heart.

Having Alzheimer's and being 94, she doesn't know she is the only one of her generation on either side of the family left now.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Morning Gents.

Geez, Topa, that is a terrible story, but "Mom´s Tough Winter," is an excellent title for a book.

LBD made a post above wherein he used the words *Monk and Monkey* in the same sentence, and I immediately thought, oh goody, now I have something to do while drinking morning coffee - instead of reading the News. I wondered, how can the words "Monk" and Monkey" be related?

But first, a comment about LBD. I find it very curious and interesting that LBD makes puzzles, and also, his fashion of writing is often like a puzzle that needs to be deciphered.

So, is there a direct correlation of these two words, Monk and Monkey?

Short answer is No. The root word is MON, or MONA, and that is a huge rabbit hole that will be fun to explore, for me, as in - Money = Moon.

The word MONK originates from Ancient Greek word MONOS, which means Single.

Some possible words of origin for Monkey may be:
Old French - Monequin, as in Mannequin, or fake person.
Old Spanish - Mamona, an interesting correlation with Mammon of Bible lore.
Arabic - Maimun - their word for Baboon today, and meaning auspicious, which is peculiar because Arabs of old considered it an unlucky event to see a monkey.

But consesus agrees that the origin for the word Monkey in English is from a Dutch fable, Middle Low German - the name of a character - Moneke.
Moneke was a shortening of Simoneke, a form of Simon, which was a pun on the Latin noun Simia - meaning ape or monkey.

Simias is Ancient Greek nickname for a snub-nosed man. Likely, the term applied first to an ape or monkey, and was later used derogatorily to describe men.

At any rate, both words derive from Ancient Greek.

I know most of you probably wont find all this much interesting, at the least, it is something to read which you didnt know before.

Now I have to cut firewood, and aim to keep all my bits connected to all the other bits, as it can be problematic to have missing bits.

Have a great day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thank brothers, for prayers and vibes…good stuff

My dad is being taken off the ventilator. My mom called at 6:17. My dad did visit me in a dream this morning clock said 2:18. He kissed me and we hugged.

Will look for a flight up to NJ on Monday.

This forum is a pretty good distraction for me. Keep things exactly the same here guys.

On a lighter note we won our flight low net. I also won two raffle prizes (again)

I will spend the day here as normal as possible.


----------



## corelz125

Sorry to hear that Petey. The duck speaks in wine infused riddles. Sad sad story Bob.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..about 50 degrees too bleeding cold outside….counting down the days until St. Paddy's Day….and the start of Spring-like weather…

Do yo wear Green, or Orange..for St Paddy's Day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Yes, it is that time in America- the Super Bowl LV… *

I'll be out at the fire pit should anyone want to join us for our first Super Bowl tailgate party- bring some food and share- I'll be bringing some of my best- "Walking Tacos"










Pottz- there was a rumor last year that you and Corelz were running an off-site betting operation, but the phone number that I have says that it has been disconnected…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Do yo wear Green, or Orange..for St Paddy s Day?
> 
> - bandit571


Most def Green! in spirit! Family roots is Orange.

I almost always wear white, with a splash of camo.

Some poorly-thought-out EU policy going on in Northern Ireland right now.

I just made an apple pie with vanilla creme, so I bring that to the party. Cookies are nice and all, but PIE is mo mo betta betta.


----------



## pottz

> *
> Yes, it is that time in America- the Super Bowl LV… *
> 
> I ll be out at the fire pit should anyone want to join us for our first Super Bowl tailgate party- bring some food and share- I ll be bringing some of my best- "Walking Tacos"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- there was a rumor last year that you and Corelz were running an off-site betting operation, but the phone number that I have says that it has been disconnected…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no idea what your talking about dw,we had foundation that raised money for orphans,maybe thats what your talking about.corelz bar & grill is totally law abiding!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning Gents.
> 
> Geez, Topa, that is a terrible story, but "Mom´s Tough Winter," is an excellent title for a book.
> 
> LBD made a post above wherein he used the words *Monk and Monkey* in the same sentence, and I immediately thought, oh goody, now I have something to do while drinking morning coffee - instead of reading the News. I wondered, how can the words "Monk" and Monkey" be related?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Fortunately, things weren't bad enough to fill a book!

Not sure how this fits in but psychological research shows monkeys have higher cognitive versatility.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

They even deliver propane…


----------



## 987Ron

Big pot of shrimp gumbo simmering on the stove enough for all. Shrimp fresh off Capt. Prosser's boat. A good German beer, say Flensburger Pilsner or a Franzishauer Weissbier. Both go good with gumbo. Heck might even watch the game. Then again may just sit on the patio by the firepit and watch Grandfather Sun set.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron sounds good to me… I haven't watched a complete game in years but I'll check-in once and a while heck I have seen or been alive since the super bowl started- and yes I still admire Coach Vince Lombardi and was stunned when Joe Namath upset the Baltimore Colts in 1969- Namath also starts a trend by wearing White shoes instead of the traditional black…

Is this the site where you get the shrimp, for it looks good to me…

https://www.yelp.com/biz/prossers-seafood-brooklet


----------



## corelz125

Now your talking Ron no wine for me i'll take the beers


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They even deliver propane…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They can't do much more than destroy a single house with those little tanks. The chity did recognize the need to stabilize tanks for earthquakes. In their latest code update, they added UL approved straps are required. Sticking them in the ground is pointless. Tanks over 2,000 gallons have to have a professional engineer's design. Considering the previous levels of performance by chity inspectors: concrete walls standing on top of the ground and a 12 foot high retaining wall made of loose stacks of landscaping blocks a few blocks up the street that is beginning to fail without an earthquake, that addition to the code should be criminal negligence. It is sad that people do not have the technical knowledge to not buy houses on a lot supported by a loose block retaining wall.


----------



## pottz

> Big pot of shrimp gumbo simmering on the stove enough for all. Shrimp fresh off Capt. Prosser s boat. A good German beer, say Flensburger Pilsner or a Franzishauer Weissbier. Both go good with gumbo. Heck might even watch the game. Then again may just sit on the patio by the firepit and watch Grandfather Sun set.
> 
> - 987Ron


man that sounds damn good ron,i may join you dont really care about watching the game this year and i love gumbo.


----------



## pottz

hey if you guys get bored i posted a new project,my second attempt at bowl making.should be good for a laugh!


----------



## bandit571

Almost 2 hours in the shop, today…..then the back started hurting….time to stop. 









"Where's the batteries?" For this "cordless" model…I AM the battery…..same as this planer..









Might get to a glue up….by Tuesday?









Then start on making a couple doors?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Any of you ever stop to consider two of the most common things in our advanced western culture:

Bullets, missiles, rockets, other elongated projectiles, and the equip to launch them, all of which look similar to that thing.

And balls. All types of balls, golfballs, soccer balls, baseballs, tennis balls, bowling balls, lacrosse balls, basketballs, etc,.

Kind of juvenile, really.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> hey if you guys get bored i posted a new project,my second attempt at bowl making.should be good for a laugh!
> 
> - pottz


Looks like a dang nice quality bowl to me. My favorite bowls are I guess you would call live edge? With cracks in them. What is myrtle wood like?

Gotta build my assembly table next week. So far my plan is a 4×8 torsion box. Maybe 7" thick? With 2 T tracks running long ways and 3 running short. Also will have a end vise and maybe bench dog holes every 12"? Just shelving underneath on casters.

Thoughts?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey if you guys get bored i posted a new project,my second attempt at bowl making.should be good for a laugh!
> 
> - pottz


Nice job. Petey has one up there as well…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well my dad did pass this morning. He had a very good life. Worked 4 jobs to keep us in the house and raise 3 kids. No money for college so 3 of us paid our own way. He said you have to go to college but you have to pay.

My mom just asked me to make an urn for his ashes. I will be a basket case building that!

I did finish the table I was working on today to keep my mind off things. Nothing I can do 1300 miles away and no services due to Covid.

I will catch up with the discussion. Just wanted to get this out there.

You guys are great!


----------



## pottz

> Almost 2 hours in the shop, today…..then the back started hurting….time to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where s the batteries?" For this "cordless" model…I AM the battery…..same as this planer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get to a glue up….by Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then start on making a couple doors?
> 
> - bandit571


lookin good bandit.if you switched to power think how much more you could get done? i know,ill say no more-lol.


----------



## pottz

> hey if you guys get bored i posted a new project,my second attempt at bowl making.should be good for a laugh!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks like a dang nice quality bowl to me. My favorite bowls are I guess you would call live edge? With cracks in them. What is myrtle wood like?
> 
> Gotta build my assembly table next week. So far my plan is a 4×8 torsion box. Maybe 7" thick? With 2 T tracks running long ways and 3 running short. Also will have a end vise and maybe bench dog holes every 12"? Just shelving underneath on casters.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


pretty hard slabs are used for table tops,ive done a few.id love to do some live edge but i need more experience for that. torsion top is definitely the way to go,thats how i did mine,and i also put in t tracks.
here's what i did.


----------



## pottz

> Well my dad did pass this morning. He had a very good life. Worked 4 jobs to keep us in the house and raise 3 kids. No money for college so 3 of us paid our own way. He said you have to go to college but you have to pay.
> 
> My mom just asked me to make an urn for his ashes. I will be a basket case building that!
> 
> I did finish the table I was working on today to keep my mind off things. Nothing I can do 1300 miles away and no services due to Covid.
> 
> I will catch up with the discussion. Just wanted to get this out there.
> 
> You guys are great!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i feel your pain my friend,i guess we'll both be busy with projects we wish wernt needed.may he rest in peace petey.


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey, my heart goes out to you. I have memories of building those types of personal projects, my Dad's flag case and the display case I made for the USMC NCO sword I gave my son when he returned from Iraq the first time. Yeah, the flood of memories and passage of time …


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz nice job on that bowl! I also want to know how your burned the bands. I think I know but not sure.

Wildwood I have not stopped to think about those things. Have your ever wondered why women leave tea bags in the sink?

I think a martini or two in in my near future. Pretty sure I won't make it to the end of the game.

Yesterday before I got word of my dad, we won low net in our flight. Awesome come back we where 4 shots back at the start of the day. I won two raffle prizes too. We lost the overall by two shots. Cool to compete again.

CWW what are you making the torsion box out of? How thick? A vice needs some real solid material to bolt on to.


----------



## 987Ron

> Is this the site where you get the shrimp, for it looks good to me…
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/prossers-seafood-brooklet
> 
> - Desert_Woodworkerin


Thats the place, screen door on the front, bring your own bucket or cooler ice put on top with a shovel. Often fish from same nets, and Low Country Boil ingredients on hand. Good place.


> Big pot of shrimp gumbo simmering on the stove enough for all. Shrimp fresh off Capt. Prosser s boat. A good German beer, say Flensburger Pilsner or a Franzishauer Weissbier. Both go good with gumbo. Heck might even watch the game. Then again may just sit on the patio by the firepit and watch Grandfather Sun set.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> man that sounds damn good ron,i may join you dont really care about watching the game this year and i love gumbo.
> 
> - pottz


 Big Pot, enough for all. Beginning to smell really good. Love the company all are welcome. Not much of a NFL fan either. Have followed college in the past but even that is tune in see the score and go do something else. College is hard to avoid since I went to OU when Bud Wilkinson was coach and won everything, Local Univ. has a good past in level 2 etc. 
That new bowl would be nice to eat gumbo out of. Nice looking bowl,


----------



## pottz

> Pottz nice job on that bowl! I also want to know how your burned the bands. I think I know but not sure.
> 
> Wildwood I have not stopped to think about those things. Have your ever wondered why women leave tea bags in the sink?
> 
> I think a martini or two in in my near future. Pretty sure I won t make it to the end of the game.
> 
> Yesterday before I got word of my dad, we won low net in our flight. Awesome come back we where 4 shots back at the start of the day. I won two raffle prizes too. We lost the overall by two shots. Cool to compete again.
> 
> CWW what are you making the torsion box out of? How thick? A vice needs some real solid material to bolt on to.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thanks petey the burn lines are very easy,just cut a tiny groove then i held a piece of braided picture frame wire until it started too burn,you can buy wires with balls on the end but why spend the money.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey may your dad RIP.

for the vise end I was going to add a crap ton of interior framing for the vise. Basically make it 7" of wood. I won't be doing much work that will require a ton of force. More for assembly.

Potz your table is sweet. What did you use for finish? I was thinking of trying Osmo.


----------



## CWWoodworking

On the menu we have cauliflower wings, twice baked potatoes, garlicky meatballs in chili sauce, rye bread pizzas.


----------



## pottz

> Petey may your dad RIP.
> 
> for the vise end I was going to add a crap ton of interior framing for the vise. Basically make it 7" of wood. I won't be doing much work that will require a ton of force. More for assembly.
> 
> Potz your table is sweet. What did you use for finish? I was thinking of trying Osmo.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


the trim and door fronts are just an oil finish and the top i just keep it waxed but it's getting beat up.why are you going so thick 7" for the top?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Was going to do something like this-










The little bit extra height is just for the handy little cubbies. The dining tables I will be making require edge treatment. Banding or solid edging. So I will have various edge clamps and bench cookies, etc that I will store in there.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wildwood I have not stopped to think about those things. Have your ever wondered why women leave tea bags in the sink?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is hilarious Petey, my wife does that habitually, and I am always like - why? the garbage can is less than a foot away.

Sorry about your pops, Man.

You asked us to pray, and I did, I said his name and asked that he go easy into the light when the time came.


----------



## corelz125

Sorry to hear that Petey. nice bowl pottz. Cauliflower wings hm havent tried those yet we have the cauliflower pizza. Superbowl is one of the few nfl games all year that I'll watch the entire game. We got another 6" of snow today. Starting to look like it will be around to April. Welcome to the show BurlyBob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- Pottz hasn't posted what he is bringing to the party- I hope that it isn't "Pho" again…

As for snow I saw today and thought of you-

Meet Snowbot: A Smart Snow Blower Robot














Quick without the point spread Tampa or KC? Game time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pt 2 If I am not mistaken the foundation Pottz set up for you- will allow you to purchase the snowblower for administrative expenses. I've heard tell that Pottz has been doing this for a while… Some wonderful things happen with a foundation…


----------



## pottz

> Pt 2 If I am not mistaken the foundation Pottz set up for you- will allow you to purchase the snowblower for administrative expenses. I ve heard tell that Pottz has been doing this for a while… Some wonderful things happen with a foundation…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i gotta confess,the foundation i talked about was for corelz new addition on his house.but there will be orphans visiting!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pt 2 If I am not mistaken the foundation Pottz set up for you- will allow you to purchase the snowblower for administrative expenses. I ve heard tell that Pottz has been doing this for a while… Some wonderful things happen with a foundation…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i gotta confess,the foundation i talked about was for corelz new addition on his house.but there will be orphans visiting!
> 
> - pottz


Why do politicians send in a drop man to cover for the boss- a lot of sidekicks ended up in jail.


----------



## bandit571

Fish Burrito from Taco Villa tonight…..

3-0 KC…so far…


----------



## pottz

beer battered fish and chips with some calamari,home made tarter sauce.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thanks petey the burn lines are very easy,just cut a tiny groove then i held a piece of braided picture frame wire until it started too burn,you can buy wires with balls on the end but why spend the money.
> 
> - pottz


Being one armed I developed this tool to accomplish the task. Fits any size wire one might want.


----------



## pottz

> thanks petey the burn lines are very easy,just cut a tiny groove then i held a piece of braided picture frame wire until it started too burn,you can buy wires with balls on the end but why spend the money.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Being one armed I developed this tool to accomplish the task. Fits any size wire one might want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.


----------



## corelz125

We had porter houses and baked potatoes tonight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences *Petey*.

Congrats on Top 3's *Petey* and *pottz.* Maybe this Show is a prerequisite for a top 3 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beagles and Shepards don't catch frisbees?

https://medium.com/tenderlymag/just-19-photos-of-dogs-majestically-catching-frisbees-fc43ea81ef77


----------



## pottz

> Beagles and Shepards don t catch frisbees?
> 
> https://medium.com/tenderlymag/just-19-photos-of-dogs-majestically-catching-frisbees-fc43ea81ef77
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no i doubt the beagle would even care to try.


----------



## pottz

> Beagles and Shepards don t catch frisbees?
> 
> https://medium.com/tenderlymag/just-19-photos-of-dogs-majestically-catching-frisbees-fc43ea81ef77
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i doubt the beagle would even care to try.great action shots.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- we have a lot of high-class woodworkers here, but for me, I enjoy that besides our woodworking we can cajole and make sawdust. I think that we are a very talented group but why not amp it up? IMO this group can do it…










I came across this video and thought of you-

*"Why Do Electric Plugs Have Holes? Answered"*










If you know the answer- great or here is the vid-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Electric plugs dont have holes, you Silly.










That thing you posted comes from Aliens, or some ancient civilization, or something.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- I like your posts most of the time- but this one with a euro plug WTheck- please follow up
and watch the 3minute video.

You are getting lazy- post a pic- and- ????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz what would you do with it.?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz what would you do with it.?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i would do what gunny made it too do! try and follow dw. ;-)


----------



## corelz125

We have a lot of talent and knowledge in this little corner of ours.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, not hard to make. Easy enough to use with a guy that works with one arm. LOL

Here is inside look


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz what would you do with it.?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well i would do what gunny made it too do! try and follow dw. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Copy- I guess I am watching too much Amazon streaming -"Dexter"

And to you and Gunny sorry brothers…


----------



## corelz125

CWW what about the Morovian bench woild that work for you?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW what about the Morovian bench woild that work for you?
> 
> - corelz125


I really dont need anything heavy. almost no solid wood working. What I would use a vise for would be something like clamping a veneer drawer front. Or holding a leg to rout the end for a metal cap. little things like that. Most of the guys that work there dont even have a vise. But if Im building a new bench, I figure might as well incorporate in the beginning.


----------



## pottz

> hey cool tool i may steal that idea buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks, not hard to make. Easy enough to use with a guy that works with one arm. LOL
> 
> Here is inside look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well gunny when life knocks us down we get up and kick it in the balls buddy.this year has started out knocking me down but i aint stayin down,im gonna kick it in the balls and honor those that gave me their all.as they say what doesn't kill us makes us stronger my friend.your one of those,and i deeply respect that.peace!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well gunny when life knocks us down we get up and kick it in the balls buddy.this year has started out knocking me down but i aint stayin down,im gonna kick it in the balls and honor those that gave me their all.as they say what doesn t kill us makes us stronger my friend.your one of those,and i deeply respect that.peace!
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, I take it one day at time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Copy- I guess I am watching too much Amazon streaming -"Dexter"
> 
> And to you and Gunny sorry brothers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Catching up on a few episodes of a Russian WW2 drama myself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hence, the wire Garratt :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Super Bowl is finished yet I still have plenty of the: Walking Tocos


----------



## pottz

> Super Bowl is finished yet I still have plenty of the: Walking Tocos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


do you wonder why? yuk!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Super Bowl is finished yet I still have plenty of the: Walking Tocos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> do you wonder why? yuk!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Dude you tried to stop Hot Pocket's-- it is getting late and people are coming in- they want "walking tacos" the final judge is the Dire wolf and just try to take away his taco…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- Ron had the best meal- good job.


----------



## pottz

> Super Bowl is finished yet I still have plenty of the: Walking Tocos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> do you wonder why? yuk!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude you tried to stop Hot Pocket s-- it is getting late and people are coming in- they want "walking tacos" the final judge is the Dire wolf and just try to take away his taco…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


really you said you had plenty,wonder why? hey the dire wolf and the beagle will eat anything.and i mean even her own s







!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the dire wolf and the beagle will eat anything.and i mean even her own s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Beagles and Shepards don t catch frisbees?
> 
> https://medium.com/tenderlymag/just-19-photos-of-dogs-majestically-catching-frisbees-fc43ea81ef77
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i doubt the beagle would even care to try.
> 
> - pottz


What do Beagles do for fun?


----------



## pottz

> Beagles and Shepards don t catch frisbees?
> 
> https://medium.com/tenderlymag/just-19-photos-of-dogs-majestically-catching-frisbees-fc43ea81ef77
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i doubt the beagle would even care to try.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What do Beagles do for fun?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well mine is about as crazy as they get bob.go on you tube and look up, dogs with the zoomies,then you'll see what i mean! it's hilarious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- we have a lot of high-class woodworkers here, but for me, I enjoy that besides our woodworking we can cajole and make sawdust. I think that we are a very talented group but why not amp it up? IMO this group can do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this video and thought of you-
> 
> *"Why Do Electric Plugs Have Holes? Answered"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know the answer- great or here is the vid-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* I know we have a lot of high class WWs. Look at *pottz* first 2 bowls! I do best making sawdust with a chain saw. Faster and easier. ;-)) Saving the neighborhood is a major distraction ;-((

I doubt most of the cheapie outlets have the indents to hold the plugs secure, but don't know for sure. I haven't taken one apart for years.

Moving on to the grounded plugs mounting the ground up or down? The code does not say, at least it never did as far as I knew. Mounting it down protects the person unplugging because the index finger could get into the hot if they are on the bottoms.

The next reason is if the plug starts to fall out, the ground is the last unplugged. Grounds are like brakes on the car. Without them, you probably should not start it.

At the U of WA, a woman with a long dangling necklace bent over a partially unplugged outlet and it shorted across her necklace. They specified all outlets be mounted upside down to protect women with long dangling necklaces and put everyone else at risk ;-(

*Brian* I think yours are ungrounded 220 volts, aren't they?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well mine is about as crazy as they get bob.go on you tube and look up, dogs with the zoomies,then you ll see what i mean! it s hilarious.
> 
> - pottz


I see they are a bit different than my bird dogs ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW - it was just a joke. The one thing I am not is LAZY.

Bob, yes, correct, but that was a bad example as most here now are like this one, which is grounded:










Most appliances here are designed to not need a ground, double insulation, or something.

What they use in France, grounded:










Since 1997 grounded is required, and when I had everything rewired in my house they used all grounded outlets.

Bob, you would have died if you saw what the wiring in my house was like when I bought it, and the guy had the solar batteries and invertor in a closet in the kitchen. Serious fire-hazards and death traps. We are, however, off grid, not connected to Mains.

Fun Spain fact: almost all eletricians are plumbers too, they have training for both systems. HVAC and Solar are more specialty trades.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Since 1997 grounded is required, and when I had everything rewired in my house they used all grounded outlets.


I thought Europe was an ungrounded system. Sounds like they changed it.



> Bob, you would have died if you saw what the wiring in my house was like when I bought it, and the guy had the solar batteries and invertor in a closet in the kitchen.
> 
> Fun Spain fact: almost all eletricians are plumbers too, they have training for both systems. HVAC and Solar are more specialty trades.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I have seen some I considered attempted arson ;-)) not sloppy work. Some people don't have a clue and don't care apparently.

Electricians being plumbers too is interesting. When I was an apprentice I was told to be careful. All carpenters think they are electricians and they will try to kill you. They did both ;-( There was no lockout in panels in those days, we just taped across breakers that were not to be turned on. One morning I reported to a job where the tapers were POd. They were taping the ceiling and pushed the tool across the home run box with all 3 phases of 120/208 lighting circuits that were hot. Carpenters at work there ;-)) I don't think they got shocked, just a lot of sparks flying.

One day I was trimming an outlet circuit and it came hot. I shorted it out to trip the breaker and continued. It came hot again. When I got to the panel, nobody was there. I went back and screwed the hot to the ground to trip the breaker. Every once in a while I would hear the circuit conductors rattling in the conduit as it was turned on and tripped again ;-)) I just shorted all the circuits I was working on after that on the job. That was the only one that they were that bad.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Any of you familiar with these?



















They are referred to as Roman Dodecahedrons, dated to the Roman period. Very often found in Coin Caches (buried treasure) in areas of Europe that had cold winters. These have never been found in warmer climates. You can find all sorts of kooky theories about what these were, from Alien technology, to religious artefacts, to some sort of arc planning device, to a tool to focus sunlight for some obscure reason.

To plan an arc, all you really need is a piece of string; this is how the arches of the Alhambra in Andalucia were done. And focusing light with these things is just as absurd as alien tech theory.

Most of them are made of bronze, some of tin. There may be some made of stone but I havent seen photos of these. And the various facets were welded together. 
Most of them have holes that are different sizes, and all of them have these protruding knobs.

Can you figure out what they were really used for?

The answer is simple.

Wax residue is often found on them and in them.

Well, the reason they were found in treasure caches is because they were valueable, in the sense that they were used to make money.

This is a diagram by Da Vinci, which is probably where the idea originated.










Any Guesses?

Ok, I will tell you:

They are knitting forms, used to make gloves. Gloves necessary for handling weapons, for keeping warm, and more importantly for horsemen. The different size holes correspond to the sizes of the individual fingers. A hooked type of needle was used, metal or bone. And the wax served two purposes, first to coat the yarn or leather, and secondly as lubricant.

Woman demonstrating how it was done, sort of>>>>>>>






It could be that leather strips were used, rather than yarn, or perhaps both for an inner glove and an outer glove.

How someone came up with this tech is a puzzler, and then centuries later someone who wasnt an archaeologist firgured out what it was for.

Archaeologists be like, yeah but, is this peer reviewed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood - thanks brother. Thanks to all of you. Hey DT3 Pottz, Duck, me yesterday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- travel mercies to you on your trip to NJ…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wildwood - thanks brother. Thanks to all of you. Hey DT3 Pottz, Duck, me yesterday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


As a group we have racked up quite a few of these.


----------



## bandit571

Crab Salad for Lunch, today….not a whole lot else going on…

Thursday I have to go to a Funeral Home….one of my cousins has passed away….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am posting something tomorrow, pretty sure it will fetch another one.



> Wildwood - thanks brother. Thanks to all of you. Hey DT3 Pottz, Duck, me yesterday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> As a group we have racked up quite a few of these.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Been doing alot of heavy duty physics studying lately, all my free-time, really. Came across this - Bismouth crystals.

As Uranium decays to lead, Neptunium decays into this stuff. It is the least magnetic substance known, as in, it repels magnetism because it is strongly dielectric. This stuff is going to revolutionize the computer tech industry.


----------



## pottz

> Crab Salad for Lunch, today….not a whole lot else going on…
> 
> Thursday I have to go to a Funeral Home….one of my cousins has passed away….
> 
> - bandit571


sorry to hear bandit seems we have a lot of deaths in our group all of a sudden,bad start to the new year.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit sorry for your loss.

DW I'm am not heading to NJ anytime soon. I viewclix my mom, my bro is taking care of her now. She is very moble and sharp. If she needs me I go.


----------



## 987Ron

Beagles and Shepards? We are all turning into dogs.
Roam the house all day looking for food
Told NO! if we get to close to strangers
Get really excited over car rides.


----------



## 987Ron

New very sad modern country song. Not only had his girlfriend left him but so had his new self driving truck.


----------



## corelz125

Too much competition roaming my house for food. He might be big but he's fast as soon as a crumb hits the ground. Don't wanna fight the dire wolf for a crumb. Old saying was death comes in 3's hopefully this is the last one for a long time. Sorry for the lose Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No saw dust today… * Working on learning the updates on Aspire 10.5 software CNC- CAD/CAM. Then I'll get back to making saw dust… I am finding that my style of woodworking has gone from functional to woodworking art.
I like it instead of constructing large pieces- I have learned to accept my physical limitations yet very thankful I can still make projects only to give thanks for the learning experiences from woodworking- IMO it is about joinery.

Speaking of joinery- Rich has posted all the new Kreg products that will be released-

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/313164#reply-5364333

Pottz and his buddy are posting- please come and join us… and leave a comment


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron Self driving trucks and county songs….It's now the blues.

I won 1500 on a superbowl pool. On a really bad day. That is crazy.

Pottz what size is an Urn for a 240lb man? How do I figure this out? I know you are doing one. What is a safe inside dimension? I will build a box. Inside 9×9x9?

I will get off this sad stuff. Got to get my head around that build. What materials etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I affectionately call the day before finish day "junk day". All the little things get pushed to this day. Beds rails, bed slats, sanding tops, making sure all finish and drawer slides are in house. Went pretty smooth.

My track saw and table came in today. Didn't get to play with it or even set it up. Worked on laying out my assembly table a little bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Urn education- I have done research on urns and I'll post some links and kudos to you for thinking about this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that *bandit. * Most sincere condolences.

The Union announced the passing of 3 members today. One was probably in my apprenticeship class. I don't know him but the name is familiar. It is becoming too common.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been doing alot of heavy duty physics studying lately, all my free-time, really. Came across this - Bismouth crystals.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian* Check this out. Super duty physics issue. Local legend says 2 brothers with magical powers moved the 90 ton basalt logs to the island and talked them into place. http://www.nan-madol.com/

Japan is able to do that with particles. Their capacity is only about 89.999999999999999 tons short ;-)) https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/japanese-scientists-take-levitation-next-level/356684/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz what happens over at Rich's forum stays there…

What you said there was like me calling Brian "lazy"- my bad. Instead I would have said WTheck he posted one photo in response to my post. I used lazy on his post and he got a little pissy- fine. But all it was meant as a little nip- and look how he expanded on the topic with Top Max- +1 Brian, it was only a little nip…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I won 1500 on a superbowl pool. On a really bad day. That is crazy.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Congrats petey. Are you buying? Whoever won the door prize at Mountainmen bought when we adjourned to the local tavern ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Ron Self driving trucks and county songs….It s now the blues.
> 
> I won 1500 on a superbowl pool. On a really bad day. That is crazy.
> 
> Pottz what size is an Urn for a 240lb man? How do I figure this out? I know you are doing one. What is a safe inside dimension? I will build a box. Inside 9×9x9?
> 
> I will get off this sad stuff. Got to get my head around that build. What materials etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i hear ya buddy im trying hard to focus myself,bought some nice veneer im gonna use but thats as far as ive gotten.the size is determined by body weight.if it was say a 200lb man you need about 200 cubic inches and allow a little extra for the plastic bag the ashes come in.so your box is a little big at 729 cubic inches.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz what happens over at Rich s forum stays there…
> 
> What you said there was like me calling Brian "lazy"- my bad. Instead I would have said WTheck he posted one photo in response to my post. I used lazy on his post and he got a little pissy- fine. But all it was meant as a little nip- and look how he expanded on the topic with Top Max- +1 Brian, it was only a little nip…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what are you reffering too dw,did i bring something here from that thread?


----------



## corelz125

You got a little sunshine for a dark day Petey. Have any special lumber around Petey?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- No.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes to our hardships on death, I found this regarding hardships from survival to death- the wagon train settlers-
https://oregontrailcenter.org/dangers

From then to today- sawdust…

Emigrants feared death from a variety of causes along the trail: lack of food or water; Indian attacks; accidents or rattlesnake bites were a few. But the number one killer, by a wide margin, was disease. The most dangerous diseases were those spread by poor sanitary conditions and personal contact.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Husky Won't Stop Arguing Until He Gets MEAT WAFFLES!*


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

There was cussing involved…today….on a Monday at that..









But there was indeed a glue up happening….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There was cussing involved…today….on a Monday at that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there was indeed a glue up happening….
> 
> - bandit571


You worked on a Monday? What you were into BDSM this week??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


I always wondered what that game was about ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes to our hardships on death, I found this regarding hardships from survival to death- the wagon train settlers-
> https://oregontrailcenter.org/dangers
> 
> From then to today- sawdust…
> 
> Emigrants feared death from a variety of causes along the trail: lack of food or water; Indian attacks; accidents or rattlesnake bites were a few. But the number one killer, by a wide margin, was disease. The most dangerous diseases were those spread by poor sanitary conditions and personal contact.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker





















https://www.google.com/maps/place/Weatherby+Rest+Stop/@44.4958335,-117.3684193,453m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xc345b0bf9c583c33!8m2!3d44.4953437!4d-117.3661126


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Topa, read that article. I think I want to go to the Reef of Heaven. Sounds like a nice place to VISIT.

Any of you guys ever been to this place on your way through Florida, down Miami way:










The entrance gate is to the far upper left, one 9ton stone pivots on a truck axle. This place was built by one guy, with a 4th grade education, and weighing all of 100 pounds; back in the 1920´s. Lots of mystery surrounds how he was able to do it, but there isnt any mystery, it was just hard work and leverage that got it done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Topa, read that article. I think I want to go to the Reef of Heaven. Sounds like a nice place to VISIT.
> 
> Any of you guys ever been to this place on your way through Florida, down Miami way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance gate is to the far upper left, one 9ton stone pivots on a truck axle. This place was built by one guy, with a 4th grade education, and weighing all of 100 pounds; back in the 1920´s. Lots of mystery surrounds how he was able to do it, but there isnt any mystery, it was just hard work and leverage that got it done.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Too much water around that place. I can't swim, too dense to displace enough water ;-(

9 tons is one thing, 90 tons is quite another. They can't even figure out how the 90 ton basalt logs could have been delivered to the site 900 years ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

9 tons = 1 guy.

90 tons = 10 guys.

Simple Maffs.

Lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz Do I have any special lumber? absatively. But I am going to stare at what I have until I know which one. Going to build one for mom at the same time. Brutal.

Topamax I would be more that happy to buy you a drink! Maybe you can figure out our lighting in the Clubhouse oak room. I call it the Holiday Inn break out room it is so bright. Electricians put in LEDs that can't dim. (or dim enough)

Bandit, ah yes the glue up panic. Been there many times. My wife is quite familiar with it too. LOL.

DW and Pottz I will take any advice on Urn sizing.

I looked at the massive shoulder plane at Lee Valley. Don't need it but want it. Good use of my Superbowl winning? Can't get it till June I see.

Wildwood - Reef of Heaven- I am going to look that up. Maybe a road trip for me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, now I got this fishpond in need of fish. There are already mosquito larvae in there. We have TIGER mosquitos here - they suck! Little vampires equipped with jet-fighter technology. I go to the chain-petstore for some fish. I am thinking some type of goldfish that arent orange, because I dislike orange fish, they look plasticky. Find the ones I want, go to counter.

"I would like to buy some fish," I say.

"Sorry, cant do it," The guy says. "We can only sell necessary items." Because of the corona, or something.

I think, ok, how I can outsmart this guy? Because I really want these damn fish?

I say - "but I can buy petfood here, right?"

"Of course, " he replies.

"Great, then I want to buy some fish, so I can feed another fish."

That was absolutely brilliant - a stroke of genius. (if I do say so myself).

"AHH! Bueno, pero, no, no podemos." In English - NOPE.

A lady at the next checkout is buying some kind of glove-brush device for combing dog fur.

I see this and have an "aha" moment, say - "is that thing she is buying a necessary item?"

Guy kinda smirks, because he knows it is all ridiculous, but orders from on high must be obeyed, says, "sorry, I cant sell you fish."

"But my fish is gonna DIE if he dont eat!"

"Cant, perdona me."

Rats. I skulk out of the shop, swearing under my breath that I will never buy anything from that totally overpriced tienda again.

But I probably will.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- info on urns
https://urnsnw.com/what-size-urn-should-i-get/

https://www.mainelyurns.com/urn-size-chart.html

https://www.mainelyurns.com/cremation-urn-size-calculator.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and our list of talent continues…

Brian's project…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418602#comment-4992282


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..leave it at that…


----------



## pottz

> So, now I got this fishpond in need of fish. There are already mosquito larvae in there. We have TIGER mosquitos here - they suck! Little vampires equipped with jet-fighter technology. I go to the chain-petstore for some fish. I am thinking some type of goldfish that arent orange, because I dislike orange fish, they look plasticky. Find the ones I want, go to counter.
> 
> "I would like to buy some fish," I say.
> 
> "Sorry, cant do it," The guy says. "We can only sell necessary items." Because of the corona, or something.
> 
> I think, ok, how I can outsmart this guy? Because I really want these damn fish?
> 
> I say - "but I can buy petfood here, right?"
> 
> "Of course, " he replies.
> 
> "Great, then I want to buy some fish, so I can feed another fish."
> 
> That was absolutely brilliant - a stroke of genius. (if I do say so myself).
> 
> "AHH! Bueno, pero, no, no podemos." In English - NOPE.
> 
> A lady at the next checkout is buying some kind of glove-brush device for combing dog fur.
> 
> I see this and have an "aha" moment, say - "is that thing she is buying a necessary item?"
> 
> Guy kinda smirks, because he knows it is all ridiculous, but orders from on high must be obeyed, says, "sorry, I cant sell you fish."
> 
> "But my fish is gonna DIE if he dont eat!"
> 
> "Cant, perdona me."
> 
> Rats. I skulk out of the shop, swearing under my breath that I will never buy anything from that totally overpriced tienda again.
> 
> But I probably will.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


well that makes total sense doesn't it!


----------



## corelz125

Gonna let the wood tell you what it was,tell to be.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

free pizza in the bar tonight!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sounds good to me but you never paid me for those 150 Detroit pizza's a few weeks ago….

Looking forward to seeing what type of pizza is popular here- Corelz talked about cauliflower crust pizza on Sunday…

and now we Valentines upon us…


----------



## CWWoodworking

We have a local pizza chain that has cauliflower crust and chicken crust. Neither is as good as the real thing of course, but I do usually get the chicken crust. Don't feel so full afterwards. Pretty cool story behind them. I kid won a grant from Perdue university while their for developing a idea of a pizza chain. Then he did it. It's my favorite pizza. Azzip is the name.

Got most of my kreg acs table and track saw set up today. Was really impressed with the cut. I guy I work with that has Festool was even impressed. The table very nice. I think it will improve efficiency with cutting veneers. Kinda wish I had one at my home shop.

I have a vertical panel saw in my home shop. And for pure speed of busting up panels, it still easily wins. But the track saw and table will have so many extra things it brings to the table. I wish I bought this system sooner.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds good to me but you never paid me for those 150 Detroit pizza s a few weeks ago….
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what type of pizza is popular here- Corelz talked about cauliflower crust pizza on Sunday…
> 
> and now we Valentines upon us…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw the book keeper is out with the covid on a ventilator,might take a little while.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mark Dice interviewing people (women) on the street,

Is it a left-handed screwdriver, or right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mark Dice interviewing people (women) on the street,
> 
> Is it a left-handed screwdriver, or right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


-1 because it does not uplift another human being but it tries to portray them as you posted- I believe the term that describes this is- Misogyny
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny

I post this for others- take note- got to watch what we say, how we say it and every keystroke is saved- Yes we are G rated here yet we live in politically correct society- and as Pottz say's "... buddy don't go there"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is an event that interest me-* Running of the Bulls 2021 Dates and Schedule* in Spain










Brian, what was more dangerous the rock performers on a music stage or taking a run with the bulls…


----------



## corelz125

An art teacher, a math teacher, and a science teacher are all arguing over which one of them is the smartest.

The art teacher shows the others a giant clay sculpture of a dog he made. "This thing took me nearly a month to make." He said. "Clearly this proves that I'm the smartest."

The math teacher just laughs at him. "That's nothing" she says. She then pulls out a huge 1'000 question math test which she took, and the score shows that she got them all right. "It took me two months to do this, and I got them all right on the first try!!"

"Oh you make me laugh" the science teacher says. He then pulls out a robot that he built which can do laundry, walk the dog, and shoot lasers out of its eyes. "Took me three months to build this beauty, watch and weep…"

Then the gym teacher comes laughing at all three of them. "You're all idiots" He says. "Clearly I'm the smartest of you guys."

"Oh yeah? Why's that?" The science teacher says.

"Because I didn't have to do any of that, and I still get paid the same as you!"


----------



## corelz125

A nun, badly needing to use to the restroom, walked into a local Hooters.

The place was hopping with music and loud conversation and every once in a while 'the lights would turn off.' Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers.

However, when the revelers saw the nun,the room went dead silent. She walked up to the bartender, and asked, 'May I please use the restroom?

The bartender replied, 'OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue of a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf."Well, in that case, I'll just look the other way,' said the nun. So the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant.

After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause. She went to the bartender and said, 'Sir, I don't understand. Why did they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?'

Well, now they know you're one of us,' said the bartender, 'Would you like a drink?' 'No thank you, but, I still don't understand,'said the puzzled nun.

'You see,' laughed the bartender, 'every time someone lifts the fig leaf on that statue, the lights go out. Now, how about that drink?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Mark Dice interviewing people (women) on the street,
> 
> Is it a left-handed screwdriver, or right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That video is terrible.


----------



## bandit571

Savory Peanut Seafood PHO for Supper, tonight..


----------



## 987Ron

> Looking forward to seeing what type of pizza is popular here- Corelz talked about cauliflower crust pizza on Sunday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wife and daughter both gluten intolerant. First GF pizza years ago made one look to see if cardboard was the crust. They liked it. Their first pizza in 10 or 12 years. GF stuff has gotten a lot better, but the original crust is my choice. When and if we order in we get both crusts, I don't want theirs and they don't want mine. yes a lot of the pizza places have GF now. some better than others.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for the links.

My dads service could be march 13th. (not sure what the rules are in NJ for church services) Murphy is a putz. I better get cracking on this. A due date might be good for me right now.

I sanded and refinished the last of 3 end tables w Rubio Mono coat.

Pottz the finish is all ready gelling in the can. So shelf life not very long once opened. I might try filling the can w glass beads to get the air out.

Brian …The fish pond. Koi reproduce like crazy (if I remember) there has got to be a ton of them out there. Might be a fish farm that would sell direct?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know, DW, you tell me?

I am the guy center bottom, crewcut, facing stage. CBGB´s/ Agnostic Front show. Before the array of headscars I have now.










This was called the "Helicopter.">>>>>>>>>>










RThis was called "Walking on Heads.">>>>>>










Sick Of It All, killing it.










Henry Rollins, Black Flag.










And the best was the CBGB´s WALL OF DEATH. Where you might well end up buried under 40 people.


----------



## pottz

> A nun, badly needing to use to the restroom, walked into a local Hooters.
> 
> The place was hopping with music and loud conversation and every once in a while 'the lights would turn off.' Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers.
> 
> However, when the revelers saw the nun,the room went dead silent. She walked up to the bartender, and asked, 'May I please use the restroom?
> 
> The bartender replied, 'OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue of a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf."Well, in that case, I'll just look the other way,' said the nun. So the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant.
> 
> After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause. She went to the bartender and said, 'Sir, I don't understand. Why did they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?'
> 
> Well, now they know you're one of us,' said the bartender, 'Would you like a drink?' 'No thank you, but, I still don't understand,'said the puzzled nun.
> 
> 'You see,' laughed the bartender, 'every time someone lifts the fig leaf on that statue, the lights go out. Now, how about that drink?
> 
> - corelz125


ok the first a 5 this one ill give a 10


----------



## pottz

> Mark Dice interviewing people (women) on the street,
> 
> Is it a left-handed screwdriver, or right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> That video is terrible.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 the only tool in that video was mark dice !


----------



## pottz

> DW thanks for the links.
> 
> My dads service could be march 13th. (not sure what the rules are in NJ for church services) Murphy is a putz. I better get cracking on this. A due date might be good for me right now.
> 
> I sanded and refinished the last of 3 end tables w Rubio Mono coat.
> 
> Pottz the finish is all ready gelling in the can. So shelf life not very long once opened. I might try filling the can w glass beads to get the air out.
> 
> Brian …The fish pond. Koi reproduce like crazy (if I remember) there has got to be a ton of them out there. Might be a fish farm that would sell direct?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah ive given up on the rubio idea,too many negatives for me.hey what about bloxygen,you use that ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

flat bread with chicken, marinated artichoke, red onion, and white sauce. Pretty tasty

Pottz, or anyone, you ever use your track saw to cut miters?

I'm thinking the next time my sliding miter saw goes out, I'll replace it with track saw. For some reason I burn up miter saws like tires. I'm on my 3rd. Only thing that concerns me is cutting something like a base molding.


----------



## pottz

> flat bread with chicken, marinated artichoke, red onion, and white sauce. Pretty tasty
> 
> Pottz, or anyone, you ever use your track saw to cut miters?
> 
> I'm thinking the next time my sliding miter saw goes out, I'll replace it with track saw. For some reason I burn up miter saws like tires. I'm on my 3rd. Only thing that concerns me is cutting something like a base molding.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


no ive only used mine for sheet goods.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 9 tons = 1 guy.
> 
> 90 tons = 10 guys.
> 
> Simple Maffs.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I've seen the Lazy B use Simple Maff too many times. When they have a job that requires 100,000 man-hours in a 400 foot square area, they crowd in 2500 guys for a week. Nobody can move. That is after spending 3 years planning ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topamax I would be more that happy to buy you a drink! Maybe you can figure out our lighting in the Clubhouse oak room. I call it the Holiday Inn break out room it is so bright. Electricians put in LEDs that can t dim. (or dim enough)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


WE may have to get drunk a couple times if figure out the dimming. The old days of putting in a dimmer of high enough wattage to handle the load are long gone. Each tricky gadget that makes light today needs a special dimmer if they are dimmable.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, early night as I only had finishing work, and some planning to do for a drawer insert in bathroom. Having been a Harry's club member for a few years I took stock of my inventory I keep throwing in the drawer. 224 blades, 28 packs of 8 each. Needless to say I changed my order to once a year for awhile. So an organizer is in order. Have to go tomorrow and get some 3/4 oak I can slice down on the bandsaw and make the dividers. Plan to match other things in the bathroom. As I used oak and dark stain, oak and dark stain it is. LOL


----------



## corelz125

How are those razors Gunny?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How are those razors Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


Excellent, last a long time. About $1 a blade.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How are those razors Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Excellent, last a long time. About $1 a blade.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I gave up on Gillette when I discovered Harry's. Shaves last twice as long ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Ve haft other vays, to cut Mitres…











> flat bread with chicken, marinated artichoke, red onion, and white sauce. Pretty tasty
> 
> Pottz, or anyone, you ever use your track saw to cut miters?
> 
> I'm thinking the next time my sliding miter saw goes out, I'll replace it with track saw. For some reason I burn up miter saws like tires. I'm on my 3rd. Only thing that concerns me is cutting something like a base molding.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ve* haft other vays, to cut Mitres…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


R U Norwegian?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wife informs me she cannot find one cat. Will I look in shop. Sure, no problem.

Found your cat, she does not seem to be happy she has been found.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey DW, if you want to see what CBGB´s was like, check this out. Legendary NYC band - the Cro Mags.

Some may have jumped to conclusions looking at those photos I posted, but I can assure there was NO racism permitted at CBGBs. If those types had the nerve to come there, they would have been going to the emergency room or the morgue. This went for all clubs on the East Coast, that other stuff was a West Coast thing.

Notice in this footage, two of the band members are other than caucasion.






Is that more dangerous than running away from bulls?

The band that started it all - Bad Brains>>>>>>>>>


----------



## corelz125

I don't go through a lot of razors but the name brand ones don't last as long as they used to. The cat looks to have found itself a nice spot. Maybe I should just start shaving with an iron off a bench plane


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian amazing photos. I noticed all young men in the crowd. No women? Whats up w that? Question did the Ramones come after the Cro-Mags? Have you seen "This is Spinal Tap?"

Pottz I have not tried Bloxygen. Have you tried Osmo?

CW I have had a Dewalt 705 for 20+ ? years. Just trimmed an entire house out for a friend. How are you killing miter saws?

Corelz my wife bought me a bag of razors, I must have 100. I use them until my face bleeds then get another. I shave every few days or until I feel creepy.

Have a good day.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I will admit, they were the cheaper ones. I think they might even had the same motor. Delta-ryobi. But after about 1-2 years of heavy use, the motors just go. I use them a lot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good morning everyone- I dozed off last night but when waking up this morning I am glad to see the gang was alive and posting..

Brian- I must say you seem to have an interesting life- I enjoy your posts.

Pottz- I see that you didn't post last night- and nobody commented on your offer for free pizza?










Woodworking news- Stumpy Nubs one of my favorite video woodworkers has announced 
*
FREE resources for woodworkers!*





with a link to his e-magazine-
https://www.stumpynubs.com/

Great job Stumpy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wife informs me she cannot find one cat. Will I look in shop. Sure, no problem.
> 
> Found your cat, she does not seem to be happy she has been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 good job on caring for the cats…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, there were plenty of girls in the CBGB´s scene, they just didnt go in the PIT much, stood at the back or off to the side. But I knew a few who would be right in there with the young men.

They often looked like this>>>>>>>



















This is a photo of me, gig was in Allentown, P.A. Somewhere near 1984. You see the two girls in the background? They used to come to all our shows. The blond (white Fred Perry) got hit by a car in front of CBGBs, and died from the injuries. You want to see 60/70 boot boys crying and tearing their hair out(if they had hair) standing over her limp and mangled body, that would have been the time to do it. The driver was smart, because if he had stopped he wouldnt have lived very long.>>>>>>>>>>>










There was an evolution, you might say. It all began at Max´s Kansas City. CBGB´s was around then, but was a dive where Hells Angels and hookers hung out. Eventually Hilly from CB´s started booking alternative bands and it took off from there.

First wave, was bands like the, Velvet Underground, New York Dolls, Patti Smith, Iggy Pop, Television. At Max´s

Second wave was bands like, Ramones, Dead Boys, Blondie, Talking Heads (This is like 1975 or so) at CBGB´s.

The scene I was part of began around 1980, and I didnt get there until late 1981 - early 1982; I was 15yrs of age then. I had tried to get into Max´s with friends couple times but was too young, however at CBGB¨s you could get in at 15.

There were lots of young punk bands going then, West Coast had its scene going, which was a different sound than what came out of NYC. Wash DC had its scene, Boston had its own. Detroit same.

The New York scene and the DC scene were different though, and what developed from that time was called Hardcore - it was something else than punk, like a punch in the face. There was saying back then: DANCE HARD OR DIE.

There was almost No drugs involved here, that was frowned upon, lots of drinking though; and some were puffers(aka Juana).

There was a unique sound that originated in NYC, and that began when the Bad Brains moved up there from Wash D.C. Everyone borrowed, imitated, or downright stole from them.

What Made CBGB´s special was that the stage was only a couple inches high, so you were right there with the band, part of the band, and the band was part of you. None of the Rock Star attitude would fly there. Everyone was equal.

All the normal girls in Spain today are wearing those same boots we all used to wear, same in Japan, same in Germany. It is totally mainstream. So are the camouflage pants, and the tattoos - it all goes back to that Hardcore scene.

Mind you, I was much more into the SKA music scene, but thats another story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian- "The scene I was part of began around 1980, and I didnt get there until late 1981 - early 1982; I was 16yrs of age then. I had tried to get into Max´s with friends couple times but was too young, however at CBGB¨s you could get in at 15." I was in my 30's during the glorious1980's and accepted the new change in music-


----------



## pottz

> Brian amazing photos. I noticed all young men in the crowd. No women? Whats up w that? Question did the Ramones come after the Cro-Mags? Have you seen "This is Spinal Tap?"
> 
> Pottz I have not tried Bloxygen. Have you tried Osmo?
> 
> CW I have had a Dewalt 705 for 20+ ? years. Just trimmed an entire house out for a friend. How are you killing miter saws?
> 
> Corelz my wife bought me a bag of razors, I must have 100. I use them until my face bleeds then get another. I shave every few days or until I feel creepy.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


bloxygen will prevent a skin forming on the surface.havn't tried the osmo yet.


----------



## pottz

> Good morning everyone- I dozed off last night but when waking up this morning I am glad to see the gang was alive and posting..
> 
> Brian- I must say you seem to have an interesting life- I enjoy your posts.
> 
> Pottz- I see that you didn t post last night- and nobody commented on your offer for free pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking news- Stumpy Nubs one of my favorite video woodworkers has announced
> *
> FREE resources for woodworkers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a link to his e-magazine-
> https://www.stumpynubs.com/
> 
> Great job Stumpy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i came on around 7 but it was dead so i left.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A bit more historical perspective on that scene. The first bands didnt call themselves punk, and were largely an experimental artistic movement, Talking Heads were a perfect example. The"look" you all know as Punk, think Billy Idol, with the mohawk or spiked hair and leather jackets, was imported from England in late 70´s. In England, the Punk rebellion made sense, because England was a crappy place to live back then, and they had seen that the hippies who were out to change things, in the end, just became corporate shills. There were no jobs for young people, no investment in the youth whatsoever, and the kids were angry. Punk became political. To me, English politics and social problems made no sense in the US, as back then, one parent could support a family and provide a decent place to live, and afford a proper education for children.

The US punks were far left, and spoke of anarchy and burning the place down, destroying the past - which is exactly what Antifa is today. Though I had many friends who were punks, I didnt buy into that. I was first and foremost into the SKA music scene, which was all about the music, dancing, looking sharp, and getting with the ladies. Not much politics. The hardcore scene was similar, and unlike the punks who were in large part ratty-looking squatters who thought society owed them something, we all had jobs and earned our own way - most of us, anyway. Some fell, or destroyed themselves, as the young sometimes do. Hardcore wasnt about politics, though we wrote songs about the ills of society and the police-state and such - it was the Music that came FIRST - and the Family that we created and relied on. We were, just, working class heroes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Some of my boring production furniture. Mostly a kids bedroom group. Some of the last orders.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Helper came and so we installed the shelving units we have been working on for past week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WBN- +1 well organized- Do you put the dates on the cans (something that I should do)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- +1 well organized- Do you put the dates on the cans (something that I should do)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes the tape is on the back. Old habit but very effective. We thinned the herd of several cans that either were greater than 5 yr old, or lower than 1 qt left.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

You really should document what you saw. I have always been interested in young people and what they wear and why? Our head pro's sister sang with 10,000 maniacs, so we always talk music. (she O'Dd). The young today must be bursting at the seems w lock down. I expect some kind of explosion to happen. (I hope in a good way). Do you have any sense of what is going on with music in bars now? I don't know SKA but heard of it.

I did get to Max's 1970 to see my bro because the Trogs hired him to do "stuff" I still don't know what he did.

Have you seen CBGB on Netflix? and you should see "This is Spinal Tap"

Side note the Air show must be in town, just saw a mustang fly buy.

WBBN your shop is really coming along.

CW so I guess you are a pro woodworker?

Pottz I started work on the Urn today. It has to be done by the 10th of March

This is what I have so far









Really cool walnut but very open grain, resawed it today. I think I got the cubic inch size right. I have a plan B if not


----------



## pottz

> Brian,
> 
> You really should document what you saw. I have always been interested in young people and what they wear and why? Our head pro s sister sang with 10,000 maniacs, so we always talk music. (she O Dd). The young today must be bursting at the seems w lock down. I expect some kind of explosion to happen. (I hope in a good way). Do you have any sense of what is going on with music in bars now? I don t know SKA but heard of it.
> 
> I did get to Max s 1970 to see my bro because the Trogs hired him to do "stuff" I still don t know what he did.
> 
> Have you seen CBGB on Netflix? and you should see "This is Spinal Tap"
> 
> Side note the Air show must be in town, just saw a mustang fly buy.
> 
> WBBN your shop is really coming along.
> 
> CW so I guess you are a pro woodworker?
> 
> Pottz I started work on the Urn today. It has to be done by the 10th of March
> 
> This is what I have so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool walnut but very open grain, resawed it today. I think I got the cubic inch size right. I have a plan B if not
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well at least your started,im planning to get mine going this weekend,i have a pretty good idea what i want to do.the widow has given me complete artistic licence to do whatever i feel appropriate which is more pressure on me,i want it to show what he was and says this was greg if he were to choose.we'll get this done together petey,and it will be ok.


----------



## pottz

> WBN- +1 well organized- Do you put the dates on the cans (something that I should do)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes the tape is on the back. Old habit but very effective. We thinned the herd of several cans that either were greater than 5 yr old, or lower than 1 qt left.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


my system is this,i open the can and it's latex and moldy i dump it,if it's a clear oil based finish and is like creme brulee i dump it,simple system.lol. hey it works for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN- +1 well organized- Do you put the dates on the cans (something that I should do)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes the tape is on the back. Old habit but very effective. We thinned the herd of several cans that either were greater than 5 yr old, or lower than 1 qt left.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> my system is this,i open the can and it s latex and moldy i dump it,if it s a clear oil based finish and is like creme brulee i dump it,simple system.lol. hey it works for me.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, to what you are saying- but as I get older that can that I remember as recent was actually from… you guys get what I am saying… +1 on Gunny's method.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Petey, I have seen the CBGBs docu, and of course seen - This Is Spinal Tap - which I rewatch every ten years or so.

If I remember right, that girl in 10,000 Maniacs was HOT. I checked, ok, not so hot. Natalie Merchant, right?

Anyway, that East Coast scene has all been documented by others, books, movies, etc,. I have all the vinyl, and hope my son wants it when I am dead. I think he will, he is playing Ramones songs now, and CCR. Weird combo, but cool. Those records are worth some serious johny cash nowadays.

I am a nobody now, and happy with that.

I pretty much dropped out of the music scene in the mid 1990s and have no idea whats going on. The Scene got boring, too violent, and degraded into a fashion - no longer a Family. The big H-er-o-in also made an re-entrance round then, laregly due to Grunge influence, and I wanted no part of that. That self-destructive rock and roll cliche was totally uninteresting. I keep in touch with a few friends who are still in bands and touring, but very few American bands come to Spain, and even less to Mallorca. The Dead Kennedys came through about three years ago, and I took my daughter, 15 at the time, to her first show to see them. She was amazed that her old Dad could still Dance Hard Or Die. I ruled that PIT because no one there had ever seen NYC style before. I actually almost got in a fight at that show with some knucklehead - told him I was going to rip his head off if he kept doing stupid - he backed down.

We have a Ska festival every summer here on Mallorca and I usually go to that alone. I have no partners in crime here. Dancing with myself, oh, oh oho. But with the Corona Crazy, who knows if it will happen this year.


----------



## 987Ron

> Helper came and so we installed the shelving units we have been working on for past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Great use of usually wasted space. Clumsy me might have a problem putting up or taking down a can…opps…splash. Do like the idea and use.


----------



## pottz

> Yes, Petey, I have seen the CBGBs docu, and of course seen - This Is Spinal Tap - which I rewatch every ten years or so.
> 
> Anyway, that East Coast scene has all been documented by others, books, movies, etc,. I have all the vinyl, and hope my son wants it when I am dead. I think he will, he is playing Ramones songs now, and CCR. Weird combo, but cool. Those records are worth some serious johny cash nowadays.
> 
> I am a nobody now, and happy with that.
> 
> I pretty much dropped out of the music scene in the mid 1990s and have no idea whats going on. The Scene got boring, too violent, and degraded into a fashion - no longer a Family. The big H-er-o-in also made an re-entrance round then, laregly due to Grunge influence, and I wanted no part of that. I keep in touch with a few friends who are still in bands and touring, but very few American bands come to Spain, and even less to Mallorca. The Dead Kennedys came through about three years ago, and I took my daughter, 15 at the time, to her first show to see them. She was amazed that her old Dad could still Dance Hard Or Die. I ruled that PIT because no one there had ever seen NYC style before. I actually almost got in a fight at that show with some knucklehead - told him I was going to rip his head off if he kept doing stupid - he backed down.
> 
> We have a Ska festival every summer here on Mallorca and I usually go to that alone. I have no partners in crime here. But with the Corona Crazy, who knows if it will happen this year.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i hear ya brian back in the 60-70 it was about the music but that changed big time into big mega bucks,it's all about the money now.the kind of bands like bandit puts up are what im about,which my wife hates,but those groups had soul and played from the heart,not from the wallet.maybe im old and stuck in the past,but i like it there.


----------



## pottz

> Helper came and so we installed the shelving units we have been working on for past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Great use of usually wasted space. Clumsy me might have a problem putting up or taking down a can…opps…splash. Do like the idea and use.
> 
> - 987Ron
> </blockquote
> hey ron nice to see you tonight,looks like youve made our home yours too.stay with us bud we need you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yes, to what you are saying- but as I get older that can that I remember as recent was actually from… you guys get what I am saying… +1 on Gunny s method.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Absolutely, we ain't getting any younger and simple things like color coding and date markers just save alot of wasted time and effort. BUT, the date marker thing is a hard deal to get started. From zero you have to make 
progress on everything till you are caught up. After that buy it, date it and then put away or use.


----------



## 987Ron

- 987Ron
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Hope to be around as I do enjoy the groups banter and respect shown for one another. The rest of the stuff is fun too. Nice warm day today 68 even got a little shop time in.


----------



## pottz

> - 987Ron
> 
> Hope to be around as I do enjoy the groups banter and respect shown for one another. The rest of the stuff is fun too. Nice warm day today 68 even got a little shop time in.
> 
> - 987Ron


good my friend because your what we need here buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wild crazy days returning to Shidaddle, WA. A Shooter shot 2 women last night, one died on the way to the hospital and the other upgraded from critical to satisfactory today. Shooter shot and police who returned fired and killed him. Protest scheduled tonight at 7 PM to protest police response! WE desperately need some good news ;-((


----------



## CWWoodworking

Beautiful wood Petey. That would make a beautiful table.

Yes I have my own shop. Make production end tables and bedroom furniture sold at furniture store. Pretty boring stuff. Just good solid furniture for common folk. I recently decided to take a different job working for another furniture maker in my home town. Just winding down operations. My new employer makes high end veneer dining tables. Check out his website. Pretty cool stuff. https://keithfritz.com/

WBBN-nice paint storage. One of the things on my to-do list is organize my finish rack.

I find music today is easy to differentiate the ones that have true passion and the money grabs. I love music from all genres from the 60s to Lady Gaga. Passion is the key.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Great use of usually wasted space. Clumsy me might have a problem putting up or taking down a can…opps…splash. Do like the idea and use. *
> 
> - 987Ron


Thank you - with my rotator cuffs - I would need a ladder or step stool therefore products need to be kept within reach… yet with that said only we know how we keep our finishing products and will anybody care to post…

My finishing room- both prep and spraying- come on guys this is real and functional yet look at what we make and post- good stuff. I rarely see a finishing process area during the finishing pictures unless it is on a table. With the exception of Bandit. 
*The Agony and Ecstasy of finishing-*



























I design it, make it, and "then we finish" now go out and try to sell it…


----------



## 987Ron

This is the "Coffee Shop" forum. So a question or two concerning coffee
Do you have a favorite coffee cup or mug in the shop. What kind of coffee?










These are my 3 favorites, center big mug turned on the lathe from one piece. split a bit on one side, but thats what epoxy is for. Works great.

We all know what a little moisture can do to a cast iron table saw top. I heard of a woodworker's guest that spilled a soda into the router table top into the router.

Do you allow drink and food in your shop? Worries?

The cup on the left is a car thing. No drinks or food in the P-car. Do use the cup in the shop.

The cup on the right is from previous occupation. The cup is actually from the Black Dog Brewery but it fit for a couple of my work associates that I was directing. We even made up some "International Whiners Club" membership cards for the whiners.

You get the idea….food and drink in the shop? What is your go to mug or cup? Restrictions for visitors?

What kind of coffee do you use? Brand? I like French Market medium roast with Chicory. Sometimes a German mild fine ground coffee.

Bet the LBD has a preference.


----------



## corelz125

CWW that's all veneer? A balmy 34 here today


----------



## corelz125

Depends how it's made Ron. In the drip I like bustello. In k cups choc full of nuts or lavazza. Moisture on a tablesaw top? I put a piece of pressure treated wood on my top and forgot about it for a few days.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I drink way too much coffee. Favorites are Italian roasts. Also like French roasts. My go to is eight o clock Italian.

I'm biased but this is my favorite mug 










Corelz, those were pics of my furniture. Mostly solid oak. Some plywood.


----------



## pottz

> Wild crazy days returning to Shidaddle, WA. A Shooter shot 2 women last night, one died on the way to the hospital and the other upgraded from critical to satisfactory today. Shooter shot and police who returned fired and killed him. Protest scheduled tonight at 7 PM to protest police response! WE desperately need some good news ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah the poor shooter, damn cops had no right to kill an armed killer of innocent people.they could have talked nice too him and maybe he would have put down his weapon DOWN and said he was sorry! yeah i wanna protest too for all the stupid ignorant people too that wanna feel sorry for that POS!!! in my opinion,problem solved.NEXT!


----------



## pottz

> *Great use of usually wasted space. Clumsy me might have a problem putting up or taking down a can…opps…splash. Do like the idea and use. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Thank you - with my rotator cuffs - I would need a ladder or step stool therefore products need to be kept within reach… yet with that said only we know how we keep our finishing products and will anybody care to post…
> 
> My finishing room- both prep and spraying- come on guys this is real and functional yet look at what we make and post- good stuff. I rarely see a finishing process area during the finishing pictures unless it is on a table. With the exception of Bandit.
> *The Agony and Ecstasy of finishing-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I design it, make it, and "then we finish" now go out and try to sell it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice setup bud.


----------



## pottz

> This is the "Coffee Shop" forum. So a question or two concerning coffee
> Do you have a favorite coffee cup or mug in the shop. What kind of coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my 3 favorites, center big mug turned on the lathe from one piece. split a bit on one side, but thats what epoxy is for. Works great.
> 
> We all know what a little moisture can do to a cast iron table saw top. I heard of a woodworker s guest that spilled a soda into the router table top into the router.
> 
> Do you allow drink and food in your shop? Worries?
> 
> The cup on the left is a car thing. No drinks or food in the P-car. Do use the cup in the shop.
> 
> The cup on the right is from previous occupation. The cup is actually from the Black Dog Brewery but it fit for a couple of my work associates that I was directing. We even made up some "International Whiners Club" membership cards for the whiners.
> 
> You get the idea….food and drink in the shop? What is your go to mug or cup? Restrictions for visitors?
> 
> What kind of coffee do you use? Brand? I like French Market medium roast with Chicory. Sometimes a German mild fine ground coffee.
> 
> Bet the LBD has a preference.
> 
> - 987Ron


dont drink coffee period,it's mountain dew in my shop,as much caffiene as coffee and works well with whiskey,but thats after shop time-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I drink way too much coffee. Favorites are Italian roasts. Also like French roasts. My go to is eight o clock Italian.
> 
> I'm biased but this is my favorite mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelz, those were pics of my furniture. Mostly solid oak. Some plywood.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


cw a sideways pic!!!! you better hope the duck doesn't show up!!! oh man…......can someone help here….please im begging. ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Depends how it s made Ron. In the drip I like bustello. In k cups choc full of nuts or lavazza. Moisture on a tablesaw top? I put a piece of pressure treated wood on my top and forgot about it for a few days.
> 
> - corelz125


I have tried 2 different bustellos. One I really liked. The other was terrible and I threw it out.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I wish I knew how to change or determine when it will be sideways. It's a about 50/50 shot.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is the "Coffee Shop" forum. So a question or two concerning coffee
> Do you have a favorite coffee cup or mug in the shop. What kind of coffee?
> 
> - 987Ron


I have this one.










Guest, a rare occurrence.


----------



## pottz

> This is the "Coffee Shop" forum. So a question or two concerning coffee
> Do you have a favorite coffee cup or mug in the shop. What kind of coffee?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest, a rare occurrence.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah i get very few guests and when i do,work stops until they leave! i dont do woodworking shows.that will cost a whole lot more-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I wish I knew how to change or determine when it will be sideways. It's a about 50/50 shot.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


not in the ducks world,he excepts no excuses and will offer more tutorials than you will probably want-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Keep an eye on this one… *H.R.5717 - Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020*

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/5717/text

My mug-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah i get very few guests and when i do,work stops until they leave! i dont do woodworking shows.that will cost a whole lot more-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My helper has a buddy in the Army. He came by tonight and showed me his challenge coin. Interesting, having seen many I cannot say I have ever been challenged with a Typewriter Jockey coin. Was new for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is the "Coffee Shop" forum. So a question or two concerning coffee
> Do you have a favorite coffee cup or mug in the shop. What kind of coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my 3 favorites, center big mug turned on the lathe from one piece. split a bit on one side, but thats what epoxy is for. Works great.
> 
> We all know what a little moisture can do to a cast iron table saw top. I heard of a woodworker s guest that spilled a soda into the router table top into the router.
> 
> Do you allow drink and food in your shop? Worries?
> 
> The cup on the left is a car thing. No drinks or food in the P-car. Do use the cup in the shop.
> 
> The cup on the right is from previous occupation. The cup is actually from the Black Dog Brewery but it fit for a couple of my work associates that I was directing. We even made up some "International Whiners Club" membership cards for the whiners.
> 
> You get the idea….food and drink in the shop? What is your go to mug or cup? Restrictions for visitors?
> 
> What kind of coffee do you use? Brand? I like French Market medium roast with Chicory. Sometimes a German mild fine ground coffee.
> 
> Bet the LBD has a preference.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> dont drink coffee period,it s mountain dew in my shop,as much caffiene as coffee and works well with whiskey,but thats after shop time-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Me either, never learned to like it. My bride can't stand the smell of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Keep an eye on this one… *H.R.5717 - Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020*
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/5717/text
> 
> My mug-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Until they hold the lowlife accountable, the cartels will profit just like they did from the War of Drugs ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Try some of her music


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> .maybe im old and stuck in the past,but i like it there.
> 
> - pottz


I wouldnt describe it like that. Not - Stuck! I think it is common for people to identify with the music they were listening to when they came of age, and also have some roots in the era of music that preceeded that. Like if you came of age in the 60/70´s, might also have affection for the music of the 50´s. Thats like the base library, and then, some expand on that.

I have all those records too, Foghat, Skynryd, Boston, Aerosmith, Zeppelin, Queen, Bad Co, Pink Floyd, Hendrix, Van Halen, you name it, heck, I even have a Grateful Dead record, and was on a Johnny Cash kick for awhile when he put out that last collection produced by Rick Rubin.

"I hurt myself today, to see if I still feel" - J.Cash. Wow. Thats a line that says alot, like an entire lifetime.

Just recently, Mr.Wolfe, fellow LJ, turned me on to Kaki King, who is a phenomenal guitar player. My Coloradian Buddy here was talking one day about Robert Johnson, who wrote "Crossroads." And I went and checked him out. The American legend of the guitar player who meets the Devil at the crossroads and signs away his soul in return for the gift, comes from Johnson. Robert Plant once said of him: there is Robert Johnson, and then there is everybody else.

The problem with the music Industry is, it is exactly that - once you sign your name, you no longer have control of your art, the Corporation does - it is the tragic story of Robert Johnson in another light.

This is why the "Punk" movement appealed to me, because it was totally 100% DIY - at first.

In a 60 Minutes interview, Bob Dylan once said - when asked why he still does what he does: because I made a pact with the Man upstairs. He may have been talking about the Corporation. Or, he may have been talking about something else entirely, he was rather cryptic about it.

Interestingly, when Dylan´s early work is compared to the collection of songs that elevated him to stardom, there is a noticeable difference, and researchers believe that someone else wrote those songs. The poetry in the words, and the chord progressions dont match. Some think it was Leonard Cohen who wrote them, and Dylan passed them off as his own.

Taylor Swift is another good example of what happens to an artist when the Corporation gets control. She was talented and wrote her own music, and it was good country-type stuff. Then she signed her name, and what she does now is garbage, IMO, designed by someone else solely to sell product. And there is a good chance that sellout will destroy her - I hope not.

For anyone who appreciates guitar, check out this girl - Kaki King. It is worth 3 minutes of your time, I promise.

She is cute too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For anyone who appreciates guitar, check out this girl - Kaki King. It is worth 3 minutes of your time, I promise.
> 
> She is cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Imagine what she could do with a fiddle ;-))


----------



## corelz125

The caffeine in the coffee kicks in a lot faster than mountain dew kicks in. A lot less sugar in the coffee. Took me awhile to start drinking coffee but need it now. Bustello is a little strong for some people just like I don't like Starbucks but a lot love the stuff. Had a nespresso for the first time yesterday.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Maybe you guys can help me out here. Normally, I ask my wife´s opinion - then do exactly the opposite (joke). She is in Egypt, riding horses, or something.

Three options for the lid pull for this piece I am working on. Still have to do final tweakin but only want to do so on one. I am undecided.

If there is a consensus, I go with that.

A) the leaf is concave this side, convex other side.









B)









C)









Project:


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Keep an eye on this one… *H.R.5717 - Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020*
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/5717/text
> 
> My mug-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Title V definitions are pretty far reaching, the NRA should have little effort in getting that changed. It just about condemns anything over a .22


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, protest the response. I have no words.

Brian I can't dance at all , but I can dance by my self.

CWW Keith Fritz wow. I will spend some time looking at the site. CWW that walnut will be an Urn for my dad.

987Ron,(coffee) back in the 90's I won "DECatalons" top 5% of the sales force at Digital, first trip was Maui. We had Kona Coffee at the hotel (small card on the table) said it was Sir Wifreds locally grown. We stopped in the shop and bought a pound and singed up for mail order. We still buy it. We went back like 2012? Stoped in the store the son was running the business. His mom had passed. It was a nice meeting. So that is my coffee story. (expensive)

I bring bottled water into the shop. Hot as can be here. My sweat makes rust marks.

Pottz putting Mountain Dew in whisky is like bringing the propane tank in your living room. A no no. (ha)

WBBN









I made the Challenge coin display for an Army Aviator. He gave me several. I use them as ball markers playing golf. I think he flew "Otters". The pedestal designed like the ones you see an airplane model on top of. He likes it.

Brian - I'm thinking of the monolith that is popping up around the world for the top of your art work . "Linear"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Our Head Pro's sister was Teri Newhouse. The band was Burn Victims. She left the band with her husband, Natalie Merchant took her place and the band became 10,000 maniacs .


----------



## bandit571

Whiskey in the coffee = Half & Half.

Lately, it has been a Waffle House coffee cup, with roasted coconut Black Tea…..with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream as the "creamer"......

Mountain Dew is now sugar-free….all I am allowed to drink….either the Diet or the Net Zero….

How much longer until this white crap melts away…..what happened to all that Climate Change BS? 15 degrees outside right now….is about 50 degrees too damn cold. Maybe we can get this Do-Nothing Congress to ban temps below 50 degrees?


----------



## 987Ron

> How much longer until this white crap melts away…..what happened to all that Climate Change BS? 15 degrees outside right now….is about 50 degrees too damn cold. Maybe we can get this Do-Nothing Congress to ban temps below 50 degrees?
> 
> - bandit571


 Always hated cold weather. 70 here today in S. Georgia. 60s next 3 days but some rain with it. 
Last time I saw snow was 14 years ago on a business trip to northern New York.


----------



## pottz

> .maybe im old and stuck in the past,but i like it there.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wouldnt describe it like that. Not - Stuck! I think it is common for people to identify with the music they were listening to when they came of age, and also have some roots in the era of music that preceeded that. Like if you came of age in the 60/70´s, might also have affection for the music of the 50´s. Thats like the base library, and then, some expand on that.
> 
> I have all those records too, Foghat, Skynryd, Boston, Aerosmith, Zeppelin, Queen, Bad Co, Pink Floyd, Hendrix, Van Halen, you name it, heck, I even have a Grateful Dead record, and was on a Johnny Cash kick for awhile when he put out that last collection produced by Rick Rubin.
> 
> "I hurt myself today, to see if I still feel" - J.Cash. Wow. Thats a line that says alot, like an entire lifetime.
> 
> Just recently, Mr.Wolfe, fellow LJ, turned me on to Kaki King, who is a phenomenal guitar player. My Coloradian Buddy here was talking one day about Robert Johnson, who wrote "Crossroads." And I went and checked him out. The American legend of the guitar player who meets the Devil at the crossroads and signs away his soul in return for the gift, comes from Johnson. Robert Plant once said of him: there is Robert Johnson, and then there is everybody else.
> 
> The problem with the music Industry is, it is exactly that - once you sign your name, you no longer have control of your art, the Corporation does - it is the tragic story of Robert Johnson in another light.
> 
> This is why the "Punk" movement appealed to me, because it was totally 100% DIY - at first.
> 
> In a 60 Minutes interview, Bob Dylan once said - when asked why he still does what he does: because I made a pact with the Man upstairs. He may have been talking about the Corporation. Or, he may have been talking about something else entirely, he was rather cryptic about it.
> 
> Interestingly, when Dylan´s early work is compared to the collection of songs that elevated him to stardom, there is a noticeable difference, and researchers believe that someone else wrote those songs. The poetry in the words, and the chord progressions dont match. Some think it was Leonard Cohen who wrote them, and Dylan passed them off as his own.
> 
> Taylor Swift is another good example of what happens to an artist when the Corporation gets control. She was talented and wrote her own music, and it was good country-type stuff. Then she signed her name, and what she does now is garbage, IMO, designed by someone else solely to sell product. And there is a good chance that sellout will destroy her - I hope not.
> 
> For anyone who appreciates guitar, check out this girl - Kaki King. It is worth 3 minutes of your time, I promise.
> 
> She is cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i agree brian,love the 50's stuff also.cash is good his song hurt is about as deep as it gets.swift yeah she's all about the money now,sad.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe you guys can help me out here. Normally, I ask my wife´s opinion - then do exactly the opposite (joke). She is in Egypt, riding horses, or something.
> 
> Three options for the lid pull for this piece I am working on. Still have to do final tweakin but only want to do so on one. I am undecided.
> 
> If there is a consensus, I go with that.
> 
> A) the leaf is concave this side, convex other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ill vote the first one,dont like the last one at all.


----------



## pottz

> Whiskey in the coffee = Half & Half.
> 
> Lately, it has been a Waffle House coffee cup, with roasted coconut Black Tea…..with a shot of Ryan s Irish Cream as the "creamer"......
> 
> Mountain Dew is now sugar-free….all I am allowed to drink….either the Diet or the Net Zero….
> 
> How much longer until this white crap melts away…..what happened to all that Climate Change BS? 15 degrees outside right now….is about 50 degrees too damn cold. Maybe we can get this Do-Nothing Congress to ban temps below 50 degrees?
> 
> - bandit571


yeah im gonna try the zero gotta cut down on sugar.actually with whiskey i use sprite.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe you guys can help me out here. Normally, I ask my wife´s opinion - then do exactly the opposite (joke). She is in Egypt, riding horses, or something.
> 
> Three options for the lid pull for this piece I am working on. Still have to do final tweakin but only want to do so on one. I am undecided.
> 
> If there is a consensus, I go with that.
> 
> A) the leaf is concave this side, convex other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ill vote the first one,dont like the last one at all.
> 
> - pottz


I say go eclectic


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "I hurt myself today, to see if I still feel" - J.Cash. Wow. Thats a line that says alot, like an entire lifetime.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is a very powerful song but given credit where it's due, it was composed by Nine Inch Nails before Cash's remake.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bandito - global warming causes global freeze your butt off - everybody knows that. They had snow in Saudia Arabia recently, also in the Sahara.










BTW, just curious as to what ya all have been doing to mitigate or eliminate your carbon footprint?

Because I know for a fact that when Al Gordito is flying above you in his private leer-jet that he is crying sad tears because he cares so much about you, and for all the poor brown peoples who live on less than a dolla a day, cares deeply.

I mean, if you bought consummate snake-oil salesman, Aberto Gore´s inconvenient global armageddon sales pitch to not create overnight an entirely new trillion dollar market for carbon credit trading - which he wasnt heavily invested in.

You know, that Climate Science he was talking about some, done by real Scientists with accurate computer modelling which concluded that the pre-determined result - not decided upon beforehand - was indeed correct. Which proved, beyond any doubt, Science now settled, that all the cuddly polar bears are now extinct, and fluffy snow is a thing of the past, and NYC is underwater so you can enjoy kayaking down 5th avenue, and CO2 is a poisonous terrible plague that plants dont eat and actually get smaller and die when there is more plantfood in the atmosophero.

The Sun, ha, that little thing has nothing to do with climate, never did. We are the enemy of Earth, we are all evil because we dont care and have done little to redeem ourselves. We are all going to that Place, and will be woken up at 4am every morning and be forced to stare at a photo of Oprah Winfrey for three hours, then burn in eternal fire for the rest of the day.

But, at least we did some stuff, it is good that we dont still have the microwaves, and the airconditioners, and the gigantic double-wide refrigerators, and auto-dishwashers, and clothes dryers, and gaz guzzlin SUV´s, and the hairdryers, and toaster ovens, and lectric razors, and nose fur trimmers, and all the other unecessary lectric devices nobody needs but everybody has? Have we reduced our breathing by 50%? Are we only using only LEDs? Have we planted acres and acres of trees.? Got those environmentally-safe solar panels up and at em? Stopped eating that unethically factory farmed meat that was farting up the atmoshpere before it got slaughtered? Gone back to using only hand tools; or converted to only lithuim batteries that wont ever be a landfill disaster, and dont need nasty coal-fired electricity to charge?

Señor Gorito won a Nobel Prize, dont ya know, so he must be right. Kinda like Obammy, winning one for doing nothing. Well, unless you include bombing brown people at weddings in order to upgrade their standard of living, and promote Democracy to those who never had it nor wanted it. So glad, we should be, that Obamaito put an end to that tiny problem of underpriveledged youth shooting eachother.

It is all kinda like that time, you know, when Melania had her bags packed and was gonna leave the Donald, sue him for all he hadnt given her, after he wasnt President anymore - and then she didnt, and is now sipping strawberry daquiris and getting a tan down in Mar-a-Lago.

That was Sarcasm, with a dash of irony, in case you didnt know.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, I knew that actually, and forgot. Credit where its due.


> "I hurt myself today, to see if I still feel" - J.Cash. Wow. Thats a line that says alot, like an entire lifetime.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> That is a very powerful song but given credit where it s due, it was composed by Nine Inch Nails before Cash s remake.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe you guys can help me out here. Normally, I ask my wife´s opinion - then do exactly the opposite (joke). She is in Egypt, riding horses, or something.
> 
> Three options for the lid pull for this piece I am working on. Still have to do final tweakin but only want to do so on one. I am undecided.
> 
> If there is a consensus, I go with that.
> 
> A) the leaf is concave this side, convex other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A


----------



## 987Ron

ditto on A


----------



## Peteybadboy

On carbon,

Why have most communities banded clothes lines? My mom hung everything out side. I still put my tee shirts out side (on bar stools) because I like they way they smell from the fresh air. But you can't have a clothes line.


----------



## bandit571

Tell that to the Amish. They have clothes lines by the mile…

Carbon? have no clue….unless they are talking about all that High Carbon Tool Steel in my shop…

Clamps came off today..









had to run a jointer plane a bit..









One shelf was a tad too wide…then I could set the case aside..









While I ripped a few frame parts..









Since the tablesaw was now available, again..


----------



## moke

Hi guys…been absent for a while. Pottzy reached out in another post to ask how my new "man castle" was coming….So I though this may be the forum to tell you all. I have been reading this everyday, just haven't had anything to really contribute.
The answer to progress is slow. To bring others up to speed, I owned and operated a Portrait Studio in Iowa for the last 43 years. I planed to retire in July of 20, which I did. I had a nice little building on the leading edge of the main drag into our downtown. I sold that building to my neighboring business and sold all the contents in a month long going out of business sale. The only problem was about 20 years ago, I moved to doing sports (team and individual photos) in the schools and moved away from weddings…..we still did all the rest of the stuff, but Covid shut down the schools and sports and league sports. So I didn't raise as much cash I thought I would.

My retirement was effective Aug 1. I had applied for building permits and such in June, but it was complicated by Covid also as the building depts were only available by internet and phone. August 10 we got hit with an inland hurricane, called a Derecho ( yah, I never heard of it either)..It truly pounded the city and center swath of the State. Honestly, I don't know anyone that was not impacted by it. It was estimated that there was 200,000 trees, toppled, topped or damaged some how. It was awful


















. The problem is, it impacted roofs, siding, fences etc etc….while I already had a contractor, my concrete contractor gave me up and never showed…the excavating company too. The building dept was overrun and not efficient to begin with. I got a building permit September 28. I went through 7 concrete contractor before I got one to show….they excavated and poured in the month of December. Then we could not get OSB for the contractor….on and on. 
On Dec 20 I tripped over our new little dog in the driveway and shattered my elbow. I was in 4 pieces, I am just now getting PT, but still I am useless for any sort of finishing work. I just got the ability to type with both hands about 2 weeks ago.
So as not to turn this into a tale of woe, I understand there were going to be problems, but I am retired now and will deal with them as I can….I am a glass half full kind of guy and will not let this stop me….slow me, definitely….not stop. 
So as for the building….I have a deep narrow lot. It is 350 ft deep and 80 ft wide, I have my house and 3 stall garage on the front half. The garage sits behind my house and 90 degrees to the house with a large concrete apron that takes the entire width of the lot….there is now a gravel driveway from the the far end of the apron the extends 90' to a 24×40 building. In April it will be concrete. ( I hope April) The building was complicated as it had to be nestled into a slight hill. The back and 1/3 of the sides have 2' concrete stub wall to hold back the soil. The front 2/3 of the building have a 1' concrete wall. The front will be flush. It will have heat, air, cat6, mesh router, 200 amp service, and cable tv. Construction is stalled now, the service door which you can not see in the photo because it is sheeted over, opened the wrong way and was custom painted…..the garage door folks will not be here until Feb 25, and the windows are on back order until Mar 1. There is snow on the roof which is tar-papered, and slick and today the high is 3 degrees with wind chill to -12. I can not have the gas line or electrical trenched until the ground thaws, but have plans to have the wiring done March 6. So as you can see the key word here is patience, and to achieve that one only needs to go outside for ten minutes and you will understand. 
I have been collecting things for this for 2 years now….my current shop you can not walk in, for all the new toys stacked around…..I am so excited to get in there it is sometimes hard to sleep for all the planning going on in my head. I couldn't use it anyway…with only one hand.
As soon as I'm well enough I will install the electrical, insulate, and sheet the attic and paint the inside. I forgot to mention the attic has custom built trusses, with an 11' center section for storage 6' tall. I have a lot of crap! Because I did not make the money I thought in the last 6 months of my business I had to cut out water and sewer. I am thinking a year or down the line of installing an incinerator toilet. Anybody have experience with them? They are pricey…..2k or so. That's what I have been doing. I was going to post this on "my workshop" post, but it doesn't move the posting to the front so no one sees it….anyone know how to move it?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks guys for the input. Pottz, my son said he hated option C too, like you do. I actually dont like any of them for this box. It is hard to abandon your babies, though. Will go back to the drawing board, using the idea Petey suggested, keeping it linear, not so much "organic."

Moke, +1 glass half full. I remember when I was a kid, the local pizza parlor had one of those incinerator toilets, it was mesmerizing, and scary.

Good luck with the healing bones, was there a couple years ago, broke BOTH wrists. I hope you used those meds sparingly, they can become an unfriendly Issue. I did my recovery with zero pain meds, after the very nice IV´s in the hospital, that is..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You are joking, right? Right? Not that you like the smell, we all like fresh air smell. But about the BANNED part?


> On carbon,
> 
> Why have most communities banded clothes lines? My mom hung everything out side. I still put my tee shirts out side (on bar stools) because I like they way they smell from the fresh air. But you can t have a clothes line.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## corelz125

That's a lot to deal with Mike. Glad you shared. At least there is some progress going on. Looks like it's gonna be a nice space to work in. Petey nobody has time to hang clothes on a line anymore. Just one more modern convenience. I'm sure most kids today have no idea what a clothes pin is.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hello Moke, I have been seeing on LJ for some time now. Sorry about the elbow. There is a lot of readying to keep up with this crew.

Brian I am not kidding, these "deeded" communities here in Fla. restrict a lot of things. Clothes lines is one of them. People don't like to look of clothes lines. Out door storage is another. I have a cabinet I build out back but I keep the hurricane shutter closed in front of it so now one can see it. I think keeping the hurricane shutter down is a violation too! Good advice on pain meds.

I ordered myself the large shoulder plane from Lee Valley today. "Using my golf winnings" ha! I won't see it until the end of June they say.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bloodwood top, Rubio Mono Coat and Rubio top coat. Sanded to 320 which they say you should not do, go to 120 and stop they suggest. It deff looks better at 320. It is in direct sun light right now so it really looks on fire.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke-* welcome back… very touching post- prayers. "incinerator toilet"- as you probably know you need to find out if your state approves it. I found this article on the Cinderella toilet, very informative with pictures…
https://www.treehugger.com/hot-poop-cinderella-incinerating-toilet-4858783

*Top Max*- some incinerator toilets run on propane any advice on this?

*
Brian*- I was starting to question your post with those finals. Furniture finals are mostly used for bed posts and curtain rods, but they are also found in crafts like yours- anyways beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

*Petey-* I found this- should it assist you on the clothesline issue- 
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=0100-0199/0163/Sections/0163.04.html

and *CLOTHESLINE BANS VOID IN 19 STATES*
Surprise! For millions, state laws hang community rules out to dry.
https://www.sightline.org/2012/02/21/clothesline-bans-void-in-19-states/


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys for the input. Pottz, my son said he hated option C too, like you do. I actually dont like any of them for this box. It is hard to abandon your babies, though. Will go back to the drawing board, using the idea Petey suggested, keeping it linear, not so much "organic."
> 
> Moke, +1 glass half full. I remember when I was a kid, the local pizza parlor had one of those incinerator toilets, it was mesmerizing, and scary.
> 
> Good luck with the healing bones, was there a couple years ago, broke BOTH wrists. I hope you used those meds sparingly, they can become an unfriendly Issue. I did my recovery with zero pain meds, after the very nice IV´s in the hospital, that is..
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


actually i agree,of the choices i picked that one but i think your right none really top it off but i know you'll come up with the one that does.


----------



## pottz

> Hi guys…been absent for a while. Pottzy reached out in another post to ask how my new "man castle" was coming….So I though this may be the forum to tell you all. I have been reading this everyday, just haven t had anything to really contribute.
> The answer to progress is slow. To bring others up to speed, I owned and operated a Portrait Studio in Iowa for the last 43 years. I planed to retire in July of 20, which I did. I had a nice little building on the leading edge of the main drag into our downtown. I sold that building to my neighboring business and sold all the contents in a month long going out of business sale. The only problem was about 20 years ago, I moved to doing sports (team and individual photos) in the schools and moved away from weddings…..we still did all the rest of the stuff, but Covid shut down the schools and sports and league sports. So I didn t raise as much cash I thought I would.
> 
> My retirement was effective Aug 1. I had applied for building permits and such in June, but it was complicated by Covid also as the building depts were only available by internet and phone. August 10 we got hit with an inland hurricane, called a Derecho ( yah, I never heard of it either)..It truly pounded the city and center swath of the State. Honestly, I don t know anyone that was not impacted by it. It was estimated that there was 200,000 trees, toppled, topped or damaged some how. It was awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The problem is, it impacted roofs, siding, fences etc etc….while I already had a contractor, my concrete contractor gave me up and never showed…the excavating company too. The building dept was overrun and not efficient to begin with. I got a building permit September 28. I went through 7 concrete contractor before I got one to show….they excavated and poured in the month of December. Then we could not get OSB for the contractor….on and on.
> On Dec 20 I tripped over our new little dog in the driveway and shattered my elbow. I was in 4 pieces, I am just now getting PT, but still I am useless for any sort of finishing work. I just got the ability to type with both hands about 2 weeks ago.
> So as not to turn this into a tale of woe, I understand there were going to be problems, but I am retired now and will deal with them as I can….I am a glass half full kind of guy and will not let this stop me….slow me, definitely….not stop.
> So as for the building….I have a deep narrow lot. It is 350 ft deep and 80 ft wide, I have my house and 3 stall garage on the front half. The garage sits behind my house and 90 degrees to the house with a large concrete apron that takes the entire width of the lot….there is now a gravel driveway from the the far end of the apron the extends 90 to a 24×40 building. In April it will be concrete. ( I hope April) The building was complicated as it had to be nestled into a slight hill. The back and 1/3 of the sides have 2 concrete stub wall to hold back the soil. The front 2/3 of the building have a 1 concrete wall. The front will be flush. It will have heat, air, cat6, mesh router, 200 amp service, and cable tv. Construction is stalled now, the service door which you can not see in the photo because it is sheeted over, opened the wrong way and was custom painted…..the garage door folks will not be here until Feb 25, and the windows are on back order until Mar 1. There is snow on the roof which is tar-papered, and slick and today the high is 3 degrees with wind chill to -12. I can not have the gas line or electrical trenched until the ground thaws, but have plans to have the wiring done March 6. So as you can see the key word here is patience, and to achieve that one only needs to go outside for ten minutes and you will understand.
> I have been collecting things for this for 2 years now….my current shop you can not walk in, for all the new toys stacked around…..I am so excited to get in there it is sometimes hard to sleep for all the planning going on in my head. I couldn t use it anyway…with only one hand.
> As soon as I m well enough I will install the electrical, insulate, and sheet the attic and paint the inside. I forgot to mention the attic has custom built trusses, with an 11 center section for storage 6 tall. I have a lot of crap! Because I did not make the money I thought in the last 6 months of my business I had to cut out water and sewer. I am thinking a year or down the line of installing an incinerator toilet. Anybody have experience with them? They are pricey…..2k or so. That s what I have been doing. I was going to post this on "my workshop" post, but it doesn t move the posting to the front so no one sees it….anyone know how to move it?
> 
> - moke


man im so sorry to hear about all your problems with this new adventure in life but sounds like youve got a handle on it and will get where you want,frustrating as it may be.keep us up with the progress,or lack of buddy,and hey dont be a stranger here we are always looking for new jibber jabber.as youve seen we talk about everything from hot pockets to aliens so dont think you dont have anything to contribute-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.









Bandit you been getting a lot of use out of that low angle Jack lately. That's the new go to plane now?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks guys for the input. Pottz, my son said he hated option C too, like you do. *I actually dont like any of them for this box. * It is hard to abandon your babies, though. Will go back to the drawing board, using the idea Petey suggested, keeping it linear, not so much "organic."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> actually i agree,of the choices i picked that one but i think your right none really top it off but i know you ll come up with the one that does.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- Brian duped some on the choices but not me for the 3 choices he posted I dodged the choices and went for the beer taps… no responses from others…. Most of us here know about design selection and it was a red herring only later did he admit it… Not for me.

Thinking about adding some art to my front drive approach. Just thinking about adding this…










Quite a history on Jocko…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawn_jockey

Probably not for someone might steal or destroy it… or my house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bloodwood top, Rubio Mono Coat and Rubio top coat. Sanded to 320 which they say you should not do, go to 120 and stop they suggest. It deff looks better at 320. It is in direct sun light right now so it really looks on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


WOW!!!!! I want one!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Supply run tonight. Got 24 cans of Brake cleaner on sale through work, $1.69 a can. Other stuff was to fill out my new finishing room cabinet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


I don't see any of Gunny's cats in the photo… my favorite pic's from Gunny is with his and Bandit's cats…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Zlata says she needs that table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 many thank you- but please relay to Zlata that my Zoe is not interested…










that is cats- but your posts are a real enjoyment..


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys for the input. Pottz, my son said he hated option C too, like you do. *I actually dont like any of them for this box. * It is hard to abandon your babies, though. Will go back to the drawing board, using the idea Petey suggested, keeping it linear, not so much "organic."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> actually i agree,of the choices i picked that one but i think your right none really top it off but i know you ll come up with the one that does.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- Brian duped some on the choices but not me for the 3 choices he posted I dodged the choices and went for the beer taps… no responses from others…. Most of us here know about design selection and it was a red herring only later did he admit it… Not for me.
> 
> Thinking about adding some art to my front drive approach. Just thinking about adding this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a history on Jocko…
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawn_jockey
> 
> Probably not for someone might steal or destroy it… or my house.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you put something like that on your house in socal and you better plan on moving,thats if your lucky too get out alive!


----------



## pottz

> Supply run tonight. Got 24 cans of Brake cleaner on sale through work, $1.69 a can. Other stuff was to fill out my new finishing room cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you clean a lot of brakes gunny?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you put something like that on your house in socal and you better plan on moving,thats if your lucky too get out alive!
> 
> - pottz


and most elsewhere my friend-

Here is an idea, for management- a lot of churches have an outreach program where they reach out to those in the proximity to welcome them in… example Moke- thousand watch us but IMO you need to extend a personal welcome and tell them why they should join us. We are woodworkers, who are here- just say what is on our mind… Instead of Dr. Phil responding we have- tell Dr. Pottz

Next step is for you to make…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW*, Make sure the propane doesn't pool around the pot. If you're not careful you may be kissing your @$$ goodbye ;-)

Gosh, *Moke*, Retirement brought you a tough row to hoe! Sounds like there is some progress, keep the ol' chin up. Sounds like you are. Good progress on the elbow. PT is one of my favorites. They fix everything docs give up on ;-) Rotary cuff surgery is the worst they have in the orthopedics department. Took 2 months before I could use the mouse on the 'puter.



> Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit you been getting a lot of use out of that low angle Jack lately. That s the new go to plane now?
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-)



> Supply run tonight. Got 24 cans of Brake cleaner on sale through work, $1.69 a can. Other stuff was to fill out my new finishing room cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good thing you are well organized. You should be able to find them when you need them. I'd probably find them a few minutes after I got another new can home ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1 on your response.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here you go Pottz- only in CA

*Pandemic fever got you down? Smash up stuff at the rage room*
https://apnews.com/article/pandemics-new-york-coronavirus-pandemic-elohim-0cc737f6bc1fc27f47d85fc4396b60a5


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you clean a lot of brakes gunny?
> 
> - pottz


Rarely at home. Use it for cleaning stuff, acid brushes, grease of something, contact points, inside of a qt container after I have used it up. Add some sawdust and wipe clean. Many different uses.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gunny, thought of you when I read this. I know your Girl isnt Russian, but Ukraine is pretty much the same people, same culture. I hope that isnt too offensive to her. It is OK if She corrects me on that. I have been to Ukraine, Hungary, Poland, Czech, so not totally speaking from ignorance.

Lets see how many are correct.

*7 reasons not to date a Russian woman:
*

1) She is too beautiful for you.
All women are like women, but Russian women are Goddesses.

2) You will be be well fed.
Girls in Russian families are brought up on one pearl of wisdom: "The way to a Man´s heart is through his stomach."

3) She will be difficult to get rid of.
If she has chosen you, your Russian girl will be your best friend, your partner, your doctor, your beauty consultant, your psychologist, and your sparring partner.

4) You will have to be strong all the time.
A Russian woman respects strength. She is independent, but does not always find this easy. She is genetically programmed to rush into burning buildings, and hold up a galloping horse.

5) You will not be able to hide anything from her.
While you are plotting on how to tell her you are going to a party, she already knows where, when, and with whom you are going.

6) She always wants to get married.
Russian women take relationships very seriously.

7) You will have to surprise her.
She doesnt need you to give her presents all the time, yet, the Russian woman believes that a midnight rendevous isnt convincing enough. She will expect more substantial proof of your loyalty.

And an amusing annecdote: when a Russian woman makes a salad, it is going to contain a large amount of mayonaise.

Speaking of galloping horses, I am genetically programmed to run away. True story.


----------



## corelz125

Zlata looks like she would be more comfortable on that table. I found that table on one of the wood magazine sites. I think. Those smash rooms been around for some time now. Good idea get junk let people break it then charge them to do it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for that Fl law post.

I backed out of golf today. Got to seek and destroy a Ray that appeared on the back step while I was asleep on the couch. Freaked my wife out. Also must keep going on the urn.

I left for the course thinking it was 6:30 but it was 5:30 ya think I'm a bit foggy? ha.

A lot of mayonnaise- that cracked me up.

That lawn jockey would get you hurt where I grew up for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Not any worse than those "Pedros" walking with their Burros…..even Taco Bell stopped using those….

Somehow..I lost a day this past week….thought today was Thursday…..

Maybe today, I can go hide out in the shop….since it is in the basement….we'll see….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, thought of you when I read this. I know your Girl isnt Russian, but Ukraine is pretty much the same people, same culture. I hope that isnt too offensive to her. It is OK if She corrects me on that. I have been to Ukraine, Hungary, Poland, Czech, so not totally speaking from ignorance.
> 
> Lets see how many are correct.
> 
> *7 reasons not to date a Russian woman:
> *
> 
> 1) She is too beautiful for you.
> All women are like women, but Russian women are Goddesses.
> 
> 2) You will be be well fed.
> Girls in Russian families are brought up on one pearl of wisdom: "The way to a Man´s heart is through his stomach."
> 
> 3) She will be difficult to get rid of.
> If she has chosen you, your Russian girl will be your best friend, your partner, your doctor, your beauty consultant, your psychologist, and your sparring partner.
> 
> 4) You will have to be strong all the time.
> A Russian woman respects strength. She is independent, but does not always find this easy. She is genetically programmed to rush into burning buildings, and hold up a galloping horse.
> 
> 5) You will not be able to hide anything from her.
> While you are plotting on how to tell her you are going to a party, she already knows where, when, and with whom you are going.
> 
> 6) She always wants to get married.
> Russian women take relationships very seriously.
> 
> 7) You will have to surprise her.
> She doesnt need you to give her presents all the time, yet, the Russian woman believes that a midnight rendevous isnt convincing enough. She will expect more substantial proof of your loyalty.
> 
> And an amusing annecdote: when a Russian woman makes a salad, it is going to contain a large amount of mayonaise.
> 
> Speaking of galloping horses, I am genetically programmed to run away. True story.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Spot on.


----------



## moke

Thanks for the kind words everybody…

Pottzy- I love hot pockets. I dated a girl once, 30 years ago, that said I had a palette of 4 year old….She liked a fine red wine, and I enjoyed on a great box of white wine! May I request you add Bacardi White to the bar and grills' liquor? Oh and Diet Coke….

Woodbutcher/Gunner- Looks like you r planning to have some dirty brakes there…actually you are a man after my heart… I have always felt if one is good, two is better and a case….the Best! Actually I like to fix various things here and there and just this summer, found the virtues of brake cleaner and CLR.
But Dr Pottz? I am thinking no….oh ok….Pottzy email me about the boil on my….well …just email me.

Petey- that blood wood top is truly one of THE most awesome tops I have ever seen! As for some of those HOA's….I live in a nice nieghborhood, on the edge, two houses from a very large 4 plex condo neighborhood. They are very nice, but they have their little rules. One of the rules is no one parks on the street. One of the occupants parked in front of my house on a permanent basis. I was an LEO at the time and understand that their little rules are NOT state law and only govern the occupants of their housing division and are only enforceable to them by a civil tort and only because the occupant signed a document to that effect. I asked the person to move the van around to various spots, maybe even their house! She cited the HOA rules….so my neighbor and I each bought a $200 pick ups-extra rusty. We parked one of them front of their condos…only for 24 hours and changing it out with the other truck every day. 
They went nuts….we had several conversations with the HOA folks never backing down…they even consulted an attorney, that told them we were in the legal right to do so. They refused to move the van and we continued this for about 18 months. Finally they consented to allow the van to sit out in the street in front of the Condos and we sold the trucks…...it was fun to see their level of frustration!
There were HOA's in the town I was an LEO, ( The town was the wealthiest town in Iowa and 35th in the US) and I refused to help them….most feel their little agreement is binding in State Law….In Iowa it is not.

Topa- Thanks for the kind words, I really enjoy your posts, I learn a lot. You have a wealth of knowledge there and freely share it. I find myself reading your posts two to three times to fully grasp what you have to say. I am totally serious… Not to mention that I am very conservative and like to hear about what Seattle is doing…..
I like PT too…..in 1977 I tore up my knee playing college ball, and had surgery and PT….now that woman was previously a recreation director in Auschwitz! Any PT I have had since was never like that…this guy is awesome.. I started PT Monday….today for the first time in almost 2 months I combed my hair, held my electric toothbrush, and took a drink with my right hand!! I am truly getting better by leaps and bounds. Smalls goals and achievements….

Thanks to all for the words of encouragement….it was not my intent to complain or ask for encouragement when I started the post. Hey Corlez.. That table would look awesome in the new shop!! I have been hoarding stuff in my old shop…I got one of these wide tool boxes from Lowes for xmas and then I needed a new tool set to go in it….to my knowledge I never have had a new set of sockets, I bought one of those Rockler material mover things, too.
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-material-mate-panel-cart-and-shop-stand anyone have one? I bought a new wilton vise, ryobi cabinet, and another ryobi set…..Thanks again!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My Father requested a box for his map weights for search and rescue team. Wanted it yellow with reflective tape.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My Father requested a box for his map weights for search and rescue team. Wanted it yellow with reflective tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Good looking box. ++++to your Dad and the Search and Rescue Team and what they do.


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN, Can we see the weights? I think stuff like that is really cool. Like I want to figure out what I can make with them. BTW that box looks really professional. Is your dad in the U.S. Coast guard?

Moke in my opinion this forum is to talk about what ever you want to talk about. I enjoyed your stories, the HOA is killer good. Thanks for the complement on the end table top.

Good to see the elbow is coming along.


----------



## pottz

> you clean a lot of brakes gunny?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Rarely at home. Use it for cleaning stuff, acid brushes, grease of something, contact points, inside of a qt container after I have used it up. Add some sawdust and wipe clean. Many different uses.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


we used to use it too clean our shotguns back when we did a lot trap and skeet,worked great.


----------



## pottz

> Zlata looks like she would be more comfortable on that table. I found that table on one of the wood magazine sites. I think. Those smash rooms been around for some time now. Good idea get junk let people break it then charge them to do it.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah genius,crap nobody wants and costs nothing.sounds like a good side business for people that are in the junk business,charge to haul it away then charge again to smash it up,win win.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the kind words everybody…
> 
> Pottzy- I love hot pockets. I dated a girl once, 30 years ago, that said I had a palette of 4 year old….She liked a fine red wine, and I enjoyed on a great box of white wine! May I request you add Bacardi White to the bar and grills liquor? Oh and Diet Coke….
> 
> Woodbutcher/Gunner- Looks like you r planning to have some dirty brakes there…actually you are a man after my heart… I have always felt if one is good, two is better and a case….the Best! Actually I like to fix various things here and there and just this summer, found the virtues of brake cleaner and CLR.
> But Dr Pottz? I am thinking no….oh ok….Pottzy email me about the boil on my….well …just email me.
> 
> Petey- that blood wood top is truly one of THE most awesome tops I have ever seen! As for some of those HOA s….I live in a nice nieghborhood, on the edge, two houses from a very large 4 plex condo neighborhood. They are very nice, but they have their little rules. One of the rules is no one parks on the street. One of the occupants parked in front of my house on a permanent basis. I was an LEO at the time and understand that their little rules are NOT state law and only govern the occupants of their housing division and are only enforceable to them by a civil tort and only because the occupant signed a document to that effect. I asked the person to move the van around to various spots, maybe even their house! She cited the HOA rules….so my neighbor and I each bought a $200 pick ups-extra rusty. We parked one of them front of their condos…only for 24 hours and changing it out with the other truck every day.
> They went nuts….we had several conversations with the HOA folks never backing down…they even consulted an attorney, that told them we were in the legal right to do so. They refused to move the van and we continued this for about 18 months. Finally they consented to allow the van to sit out in the street in front of the Condos and we sold the trucks…...it was fun to see their level of frustration!
> There were HOA s in the town I was an LEO, ( The town was the wealthiest town in Iowa and 35th in the US) and I refused to help them….most feel their little agreement is binding in State Law….In Iowa it is not.
> 
> Topa- Thanks for the kind words, I really enjoy your posts, I learn a lot. You have a wealth of knowledge there and freely share it. I find myself reading your posts two to three times to fully grasp what you have to say. I am totally serious… Not to mention that I am very conservative and like to hear about what Seattle is doing…..
> I like PT too…..in 1977 I tore up my knee playing college ball, and had surgery and PT….now that woman was previously a recreation director in Auschwitz! Any PT I have had since was never like that…this guy is awesome.. I started PT Monday….today for the first time in almost 2 months I combed my hair, held my electric toothbrush, and took a drink with my right hand!! I am truly getting better by leaps and bounds. Smalls goals and achievements….
> 
> Thanks to all for the words of encouragement….it was not my intent to complain or ask for encouragement when I started the post. Hey Corlez.. That table would look awesome in the new shop!! I have been hoarding stuff in my old shop…I got one of these wide tool boxes from Lowes for xmas and then I needed a new tool set to go in it….to my knowledge I never have had a new set of sockets, I bought one of those Rockler material mover things, too.
> https://www.rockler.com/rockler-material-mate-panel-cart-and-shop-stand anyone have one? I bought a new wilton vise, ryobi cabinet, and another ryobi set…..Thanks again!
> 
> - moke


at the corelz bar and grill we'll stock whatever you want to eat or drink mike,but as far as the "boil", im afraid im gonna pass on that buddy-lol.glad your stayin with us.


----------



## pottz

hey i just wanna give a shout out to all you lurkers out there that watch us but are afraid to jump in,dont be were all here just enjoying each others nonsense which can be anthing you wanna throw on the table.weve just had two that watched us for a long time and decided to take the plunge and join in and have decided to keep commenting which we love.so dont be shy we welcome all,this isn't one of those good ol boys clubs that shun outsiders.we look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Nice Pottz
> 
> - Peteybadboy


hey how you doin on the urn,im off today and was going to start mine but im procrastinating! im gonna at least pick out the wood today at definitely get going tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, Can we see the weights? I think stuff like that is really cool. Like I want to figure out what I can make with them. BTW that box looks really professional. Is your dad in the U.S. Coast guard?
> 
> Moke in my opinion this forum is to talk about what ever you want to talk about. I enjoyed your stories, the HOA is killer good. Thanks for the complement on the end table top.
> 
> Good to see the elbow is coming along.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I only have one, a magnifying glass. Will take a picture tonight. I believe the box they came in has the website, will try to get that as well. The box I have says $60 each.

Coast Guard? No he was in Navy during Viet Nam. All men in the Curtis family have served in military. Of all of them I am only US Marine. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good looking box. ++++to your Dad and the Search and Rescue Team and what they do.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks. I will pass it on to my Dad and the team.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My Pops was Navy during Vietnam too, Carrier duty in the Atlantic. Not really sure what he did for them. He was doing something in recon planes, looking for Vietnamese subs, I gathered, but he wasnt a pilot nor a radar tech. Maybe he was the stewardess. He would NOT laugh at that joke. Sorry, Pop. He used to tell me stories about how they would play softball on one of the lower decks, and set up amateur boxing matches. He was a Boxer. I think he got hit alot, his nose is pretty flat.


----------



## corelz125

Nice box Gunny that reflective tape still costs a car payment? Petey knows the rules around here you talk about or bring up anything on your mind. You get all straight shooters around here and also LBD. You need an interpreter to figure out what he says sometimes. Welcome aboard Mike. I prefer rum myself but mostly the dark rums. They have more flavor to them. I'll have to go back and see where I got the pic for that table and share the link.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Anything goes, right! Here is a link to a young Man´s social media post, wherein he is talking about how, due to an EO by Biden that reversed one of Trump´s policies, he will now have to pay 2000$ per month for insulin and supplies, so he can stay alive.

I know you all wont watch it, but you should. This wonderful new EO may affect you too. I know the headline is hyperbole, no need to point that out to me.

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com/biden-killing-spree-escalates-insulin-price-skyrockets/


----------



## corelz125

This guy is sitting outside on his lawn when he sees his blonde neighbor walk outside and check her mailbox.

With a confused look on her face, she walks back inside.

Five minutes later, the blonde walks outside again to check her mailbox.

Seeing that there is nothing in it, she walks back inside her house.

Another five minutes later, the blonde comes back outside to check her mailbox.

After watching the blonde check her mailbox 3 times in a row, the guy is pretty curious.

When she starts to walk back inside again, he asks, "What are you doing?"

She says, "My computer keeps telling me that I've got mail."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anything goes, right! Here is a link to a young Man´s social media post, wherein he is talking about how, due to an EO by Biden that reversed one of Trump´s policies, he will now have to pay 2000$ per month for insulin and supplies, so he can stay alive.
> 
> I know you all wont watch it, but you should. This wonderful new EO may affect you too. I know the headline is hyperbole, no need to point that out to me.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com/biden-killing-spree-escalates-insulin-price-skyrockets/
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


He is right. That is BS!


----------



## pottz

> This guy is sitting outside on his lawn when he sees his blonde neighbor walk outside and check her mailbox.
> 
> With a confused look on her face, she walks back inside.
> 
> Five minutes later, the blonde walks outside again to check her mailbox.
> 
> Seeing that there is nothing in it, she walks back inside her house.
> 
> Another five minutes later, the blonde comes back outside to check her mailbox.
> 
> After watching the blonde check her mailbox 3 times in a row, the guy is pretty curious.
> 
> When she starts to walk back inside again, he asks, "What are you doing?"
> 
> She says, "My computer keeps telling me that I've got mail."
> 
> - corelz125


*;-\*


----------



## corelz125

Have to watch the content pottz or we get evicted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Have to watch the content pottz or we get evicted
> 
> - corelz125


wisdom prevails…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


 Got mine last week, beat the rush. Might have forgot about it had I put it off. That would not have been good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- you are correct. I am on Amazon right now…


----------



## pottz

> Have to watch the content pottz or we get evicted
> 
> - corelz125


oh i know too well my friend-lol. what a shame you have to stay bottled up!


----------



## pottz

valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.it's not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it's because they feared the after math if they didn't!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn't.

feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.it s not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it s because they feared the after math if they didn t!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn t.
> 
> feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.
> 
> - pottz


While my wife and I do exchange cards for V day she considers International Women's Day her holiday so to speak. (March 8)

As for the card thing, I have a stash. Cannot forget, ever… LOL.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice box Gunny that reflective tape still costs a car payment?
> 
> - corelz125


Nah, Fire Chief gave me some awhile back. Fixed a drawer in his office, and his secretary's desk.


----------



## corelz125

How many made the mistake of not buying their wife something on mother's day? The argument "you're not my mother " usually doesn't end well. Sorry that pic of that table was on Instagram and the link it had was a dead end. That's not bad some of that tape is a fortune.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or *to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.*it s not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it s because they feared the after math if they didn t!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn t.
> 
> feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz you are my Valentine- For you give a lot of love here but sometimes it comes with a "nip"


----------



## pottz

> valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or *to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.*it s not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it s because they feared the after math if they didn t!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn t.
> 
> feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz you are my Valentine- For you give a lot of love here but sometimes it comes with a "nip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*TMI DW!!!* yes i do bite!


----------



## pottz

today was the beagles birthday,she's 4 years old.my wife hyped her up so much this morning that if a i say,it's your birthday she's im my face licking me profusely.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.it s not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it s because they feared the after math if they didn t!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn t.
> 
> feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I took my wife out for wings and bought "her" some F-style clamps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, Can we see the weights?
> - Peteybadboy


Here is website he got them from

Chart weights they are called.

http://www.weems-plath.com/Products/Chart-Weights-and-Magnifiers-1/


----------



## pottz

> valentines day is the most bogus holiday,if you wanna call it that,there is.so what real meaning is it when a man buys his wife or girl friend,or to be "politically correct" life partner a gift for v day.it s not because they felt they really cared and wanted to,it s because they feared the after math if they didn t!!!id rather pick a day any day and give my wife something because i gave it some thought and cared not because i would feel guilty if i didn t.
> 
> feel free to attack,ive got weapons-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I took my wife out for wings and bought "her" some F-style clamps.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


*MY MAN-WOOHOO!!!!*


----------



## pottz

i think i probably just pissed a much of hand cut dovetail guys off with my,i use a porter cable jig too do mine comment-lol. sorry but i aint got a whole weekend to do hand cut dovetails and mine will look better and be perfect evertime,so their!!!! LMAO!

no offence bandit! i just like to cause trouble-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pottz you don't have Menards out there, but they have the best value in f-style. For heavy duty anyway. 11$ for 24". Every bit as heavy as Bessey. I like there handle better too, rubber grip vs wood.

For my new job I will use these and for light weight, the harbor freight ones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Music has charms to soothe a savage breast"*

*Music has the power to enchant even the roughest of people. This proverb comes from the play The Mourning Bride, by William Congreve.*
*
Sam Cooke - Cupid (Original Version with lyrics)*






Here is a pic from my Petey and Zoe - what I like about cats is how they work out their differences- and the animal dominance is worked out… like me and Pottz.










and in it ends with the female getting her ways…










Best to all…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you don't have Menards out there, but they have the best value in f-style. For heavy duty anyway. 11$ for 24". Every bit as heavy as Bessey. I like there handle better too, rubber grip vs wood.
> 
> For my new job I will use these and for light weight, the harbor freight ones.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ive got a bunch of hf f style and man for the money they cant be beat.im a, the tighter the better clamp guy and ive yet to break one.


----------



## pottz

> *"Music has charms to soothe a savage breast"*
> 
> *Music has the power to enchant even the roughest of people. This proverb comes from the play The Mourning Bride, by William Congreve.*
> *
> Sam Cooke - Cupid (Original Version with lyrics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from my Petey and Zoe - what I like about cats is how they work out their differences- and the animal dominance is worked out… like me and Pottz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in it ends with the female getting her ways…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to all…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not a cat guy but i love all animals,but that doesn't mean i wanna live with em.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- we all live in the animal kingdom- just review our group- social dynamics…

Besides- the Dire wolf- Gunny has Zlata and my male Petey was looking…

and this one for our Dire wolf- *Husky REFUSES FOOD In Favour Of A TOY??*


----------



## pottz

quiet night boys,what a shame since it's two for one drink night in the bar and patio.and that includes all the premiums.there gonna be sorry they missed two for one 18yr glenlivet!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- promises, deals, and pitch- but what you are missing is the girls that Gunny introduced…










and when is the last time that you "cooked"? At least we have Hot Pockets at the firepit… Detroit pizza coming later…


----------



## bandit571

grooves and Beads…









groovy, Man…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FIGHT- and there are always 2 sides to the story… FIGHT- FIGHT I pray for kindness and yet we live in a "fight" society… here is a video that was presented in defense of Trump. I ask that if you watch it- I saw the "1984 Big Brother"... the media and words…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- +1 Thanks for your post for it keeps us on woodworking…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put this box outside after taking stuff out of it. Within 5 minutes Silver here shows up and moves in.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- promises, deals, and pitch- but what you are missing is the girls that Gunny introduced…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when is the last time that you "cooked"? At least we have Hot Pockets at the firepit… Detroit pizza coming later…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nice ain't they???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny cats post are appreciated…

+1 on your reply- Gunny your contributions to Pottz's grill made it…

Pottz it is time to start up the grill, but please no fish boil… if not we will bring in the food trucks… or can we do both?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 Gunny cats post are appreciated…
> 
> +1 on your reply- Gunny your contributions to Pottz s grill made it…
> 
> Pottz it is time to start up the grill, but please no fish boil… if not we will bring in the food trucks… or can we do both?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Kinda cold out, how about some Borsch??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- thx for the soup… we are running low on Hot Pockets…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- promises, deals, and pitch- but what you are missing is the girls that Gunny introduced…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when is the last time that you "cooked"? At least we have Hot Pockets at the firepit… Detroit pizza coming later…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok here's the valentines day special


> +1 Gunny cats post are appreciated…
> 
> +1 on your reply- Gunny your contributions to Pottz s grill made it…
> 
> Pottz it is time to start up the grill, but please no fish boil… if not we will bring in the food trucks… or can we do both?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it's not pottz grill,it's corelz bar and grill dw,i just work here for free!


----------



## pottz

> +1 Gunny cats post are appreciated…
> 
> +1 on your reply- Gunny your contributions to Pottz s grill made it…
> 
> Pottz it is time to start up the grill, but please no fish boil… if not we will bring in the food trucks… or can we do both?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Kinda cold out, how about some Borsch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


better yet how about some glenfiddich?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> better yet how about some glenfiddich?
> 
> - pottz


2 glasses at table 14 please.


----------



## pottz

all this cat talk talk is makin the dire wolf and beagle up tight! and hungry…...ummmm!


----------



## pottz

> better yet how about some glenfiddich?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2 glasses at table 14 please.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your table is ready sir!


----------



## DS

> Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit you been getting a lot of use out of that low angle Jack lately. That s the new go to plane now?
> 
> - corelz125


WOW!
My first thought was "want one"

My second thought was, "how would I ever find anything if it so organized?"

There is a method to my clutter…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny I saw this and thought of you right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit you been getting a lot of use out of that low angle Jack lately. That s the new go to plane now?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> WOW!
> My first thought was "want one"
> 
> My second thought was, "how would I ever find anything if it so organized?"
> 
> There is a method to my clutter…
> 
> - DS


Einstien's Office makes the case ;-)










data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExIWFhUWGBcaGBcYGBgXGBcXGBcaGR0XFxgYHiggGRslGx0VITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDQ0NFw8PFS0dHSUtLS0rKy0tLTctLTUtKy0rLS0tNzctKzc3LS0tLS0tLS0tNzctLS0tLS0tKy0rLS03N//AABEIAMgA/AMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAgMEBgcAAQj/xABSEAACAQIDBAcDBgkJBQcFAAABAhEAAwQSIQUxQVEGEyJhcYGRMqGxFCNCUsHRBzNicoKSlNLwFUNUk6KywtPhFkRTVYMkZHN0w+LxNEVjhKP/xAAVAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/EABQRAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AMmGGFccNRS7gyoBPHcCGBjdMEUxkoB5w9J6g86nlKSEoIJDD6R9TXfKHH0z61IvpUVxQFdiuWzEmTI+FHOmu+1+afiKD9HE7L/nD4UW6ajtWvzD/eoAmGxEUTt4zkaCotOI1AeTGnnThxZoPbuU8r0BEYqpC4kUJW7S8xoCovjlSjeXkKFh69F2gl3cp3qK9t2bfIVCZqWknhQThhrdJuYZODEeZqOGPI0zcuGY7poPMTbjc5+PxoK1184WQQSBqqnj4VOvXTFDsNrdX84fGgMYPBj5Qncx9wNFCb637ht2M6lVGYmACJ0EA86j7GM3x+mfd/rTmO6StYutbCEgHXdBMDdIoJnX3fpYYfr/ALyiouL2hbtgG7ZcA8QA3906U2vTgcUP6oPwYUjG9LVuoyezmBE5TInlqdaBsPm7UQDJAO+OE+VJYUxbxmEjUXJ4t1ziTzhkIHhUj5dhsrQSWI7Ja4oCnmRlGb3UA3FDWhmI31Y7GGw7IC9+H4hcpUeGsmmruwrLezih5ofsNBWRVnwRy208Cf7RqBjNgFFLC6jxwAYHykVPcFVQR9BffrQPYzFtiQ73CgW0N8FSC27LqTqQfdUPKT/NEeDjXv1od8mu/W+Fe9VfHH4UBAInFXH6Vs04cPbgx1pY+yAE398NJ8hQodeK9668OH8etBIsYRr0i0MxG8bvLXjrupF/YGJAn5PcjuE/Cm7W0b1v2cy8dGYa899PDpNiBudvWfiKCb0ew7KjhlKnNuIg7hRDponbt/8Ah/4mpOxcV12e6VCl3kgTEwo0nwqV0vHziRpFsa/pNQVuxKyMoJ0iRu1jSldZwyj0+6nrgECJnSWPMHfqa9YrELoTxg8KBtWGnZ399OAryPr/AKVwQwNV0PGfTdS1t7tR60CUUHn7qdjlXdUeW88CD8KcVNe4UCZpVpZMUsJTlhB6+6aBljru0r1Z4aU8bUGDXpWgZN1zpmppyw+FS1tA6TFR7ltt0/wOdAPxDMAfPWomAb51dOP2GiWJRoJ+wUM2ePnB+l8DQWHomM2IPcje8iu29cVLnaBLXHfKBGoBCj3090ASbt08kX3t/pU7aOys20EzaJZsC6zfVzO7T5CT+iKAHicEFVC4Ad3ZVt72ITQvpuGaR5Goj4GbLX8oyBggMauxMQg+lB30ct2eve5fcm3ZGVMw9oWxolm0N5uPvJGozGvMTmuvkUC31awACMmEtxrrua4RMngdBzoK5bwitnISRbUs5G5Y+jP1vCo9rDKxExbXmSTPcoGp79Km4/EAqLVkZbIIA+tcaPaadZjgd2nGIsdp1RVUrZIAAAuWoP6xXWgo2JsgGBr386RbsyCZq+Gzh3OuHw7eDsvwihO2cJYW5aVLPVksD2LhuKQCBqGOnlQR9oYFEt2yJDFgDqY3AmRRTHYeWjXRVH9kVE2wJFtebt7lijeItA3Ln50ceAAoBa4G4d1pz4Ix+ynk2PiDuw90/oN91F8LtG+yj565u3i7INSBjMQDPW3jHDPIPoaAIOjOLO7DXPMR8ahY/ZtyywW6hRomDyqybY27f6sBLt5HzfRaZWOIM1VsXtK45+de5cYD6WpAoIGNShuITSrrs/YS3YN7rEB4pkeOUgkVKxXQjDMOzjGU6+3bEaDjkYkelAJ6Gp8z+m32VO6WCbqD8hfi1ROj6dUnV50eHbtWzmRpjcdJqb0ntlroUb8i/bQA+tIWBESZ0BnWBrXF/wAlff8AYa9FsroR6iu0jVR5SPtoEqo35eHM/bShb/J5c6UbqkR2vCRHwpxAOE+cGg4ppuI8KcW3+UdOG+vBJ3t5GR/pTgn3fbQe2xTyJTSVKsHjQKKyZ8fcKUikzGunEVIRACTPD4/6GvVE8jy0H3UEJrGk6HyHdyqPdtkfRE+e6iTpHBT5VExTanT0n7aAbiwcvHdzoRgh2ieQb4Ucx5GQ6GgWEPtnkpoLZ+DVNcQf/CH981HxPSWy3XLmvA3GAY5FbRNAo7XsyAYqb+DcRZxLflL7kJ+2h3RjYxu4cMzhHJlc4BQqQDOmszNA7f6R4dgArtbKDLb+aYi3IhmUA+22ssdY3VBx2ItPbFmziERNC2dXBd9+dzHDgNw9KJYno7fU6JaufmNqfJgKDbawl9AYwhRQNWZZ+GgoOt4ZOtB+UYfqvZAznOqc4MSx1J13mrNb2hbAAXFgiI1ZfsNU5baG0GZAG46RqOIoU6CfZoNFdww/How7whPgZQ0Nu4DLcNxe3xAUQq6RAH+lVdcCqoxddSIB+qR2iRzMQP0quez+jFl7OHQplY2g1x1gMSxGhJHefSgHHCv1mHzA+1qY0nMB7xNH8ImYM3Nm/vGq/s7Z3VYzKrM1tXgZjJkAv4bhvq39HbE2pjex+ygoK7Tv8bIP6KfYtK/le6P5gfq/cRUzAbHxBQP1jrmHsstpjr3ZtKcvYfFKADkMQJa2y7ubJmHrQDl2wwOY4cSOOUg+ocVFbHN1oug3QykECJXThq0waIY/G3bBAv2YB3OpzKfA/ZUvZWPt3ZCsJHBuyY7p3+VBGxPS24SIbKOKm3PvzVK2Z0zVXHWMQu45beeQd8gsseU0s7Ne/dW1bWXcgDgJJjU7ooP0l2LewzZL1prbSd40PerDRh4UBbYotEHqQer6xsk74zcZqb0nHz8ccq668qGdER83b/Pb+8aKdJR/2gyRuX4UAhbrrI3jkdR76WrId65fCY+34GngnEOP1or1rbRz9D7zQMPZWeyeE0oWW3/cakIxiCiwBxUH3ilXTl+iIkxEj7aBhUbWQNPHj4UvqSBJFLW8NdGE+B+ynReB+l6gUDaWpFPW7cClLH1lNPhfDdwIPKg9zwdB9u7xr1Tp7Pxrn0J50m0vGgWoGu8eY+0VFvJrEn0qYQIqK4kjSeFAN2noh1HGq/aPZuHuHvNH9uW4Qxu1qv2/xb/o/E0Fx6GnLs/EsDBJuQfC2BXbJbaAtrlv5BAyqbS6giBuT76X0bwgbZZLFgM1w9kAnRoEA79wr3D9L8IiqGW5I+mUZSTH5DRu5UDV7GbREgrZaOdsf4UFM28XjCYuWreUzJGYcO5/sovb6ZYUywuXIGhMXiB4nKYqHtTpLauJltX1Qk6sxuyB+SOroKbjsW1xgq72IC95JgUd2vsJbOJFoyQloXH7pmB5x76bwViwt2zc+U2m6plYAnQ5WzcQNZortvaFu4t24Lttrl18zfOKOwDCoNZMKAfGgr+3FJNq1xbKD+dcYMfdl8hV7uD5y6FYjqltppoRCl5HqKrGGw4uY1b917a21YtAuIx3dkQDwgUaTGqPlBBBNy4zKAUMgKFXWdNBuoBOyEJuZjvz3WPkjJNXXo9biwv8d1UzZFtlDlt4smRoe0SJ3d5q+bJSLKeH2mgzzY+zhdRfnM30pYkGAR2QYgH1O+ig2eUYdWzKfzmK+eYRXmzdt4fIs4tVMCQ1tBB46wNJo9h161fm76MD9VLbD3GgqfSXBPcym9es2rcAy7gkmB7KqSWPpRXop0Q2fcGdb1u+Y1zMpKzInqlIjxYmo2Ot4TDXimIW275VYF7eYiZEBXaANJnjNPYTbmAR89vqLbjcy2hbMcmyXNRQaFhsNkCwxzJ7LKoHdAGogCBHdQnpZs65jcPct3EzXV1w7BioJ3dpTpmidF31X9n9MLYd891SGaQRcY8BuUnQd330WHSbCXBla4jDTQlo0oKn0e2XcsJbt3kKXA7ZlOhHbJHug+de9KFBxDTyX4Ub63rDnkmbhiWzaZzENxERHdQTpI5+UuB3eWgoAj5fOnF7I4Hu4jzrxm13fx403cfUR50ExGnSd+kHd491Le8c4nUQDE81FRQ3KnyB2O9Y9CR91BIRkP1wfIj7K8ZgNAJ74Apu3z8aWrg8KBxcpM04tscDrTIFOIvdQSHXdPL7TXWj30reB3SD8fv9KZkCaB9XEa8O+m2I/wDn/SmlaktcExQQukOicP48ary/iW72Huo30ibsUGcf9nHe59yig0voCg+R2FIkMXOvfcNEsfsmyD2UAC5QBwCh1ER4ADyqN0Mtxg8MPyVPq8/bRjaC+33KT6MKADbwtsY0KyKEdVDCBBzZrfqCQfKhuO2GmkqAVLW2XKIzAdlu7nU/pChDqy7x1g80bMvvmie2EUvmnsYgDwDgBlPn2ffQUjGdH3Fk3VS2wC5mGUhhBh1gTLLrpyBpnDdHFvi21soEYQxIOZbgExpoFbh6Vc9m4gKSp0D7w3/EA4+KjXvQ86AWrfyPFG02mGv6KeCGdwPAo0QeRHKgq+I6NGWRfbILWwYGYLqy7tTlkjwqH/IMIjmIbLu1BDrmUjT88eKmtD6RYd4FwQLtkg6cYI9xEeTEcKBrZDggaW2Um2OQJN1B3ZWF9PKgj9DrQW3iABpIA82j7K0vDLCIPyRWe9GLcWXPO6B6Fj9orSQsADkB8KDOrux7Q1gfx40zZ2VYM9kHv3xRe50ZIPWLczr9VgGDesR61DIa2SHsEoNzW4keKA7vCaDvkFqNVB8aZfAWOKrUi7s83LfW2iI5SQ36ppWE6MvcNsOzWxcmWIzKoG+WWcp3RmjnwNAEv7KtOexbBEwSJgeJ4UH2ts9EGigb+8etazsvo4llPkxJYMcxkr2xyDDQhgAJB15g170o6I27+Gb5OoRkH4uIIjgBQVjoXHyawPH++ab6Q9W2IuSxBn6pI0A76X0QQizZB4TI/SavNs4J/lDsUIUkkGDG7TXxoBdzKZPWCT3MOEcqbNkHih5drcfOKlDCudAhbwAb+7r600MLcBPzTRwlT91Aq3hxoSOWoKn3TXlwKrHeNTEQePjSrlhj/NkeRp1HITKbY5cQd0TQNQI+l6D76WAoA1Pp/rXBzGUAgaa60sNmOoP8elBxA01HvFOcP4Pwp64i90wOBHDupItconxj4+dA0tzhwNeMdTTrDXdO7v4Ui0m+d5oGVOtdb3zTlu1zn0rxRQB+kL6ChmIMYe33s59wFEdv6xQ7aIixa8HPvoNX2Wz28Lh8ltrhW3b7K5Z3Az2mA99KvY28Q2bD3hmVgewre0QZ7LmTpRLZygIg3RbQf2QKlvuGtBVcfi80EpeWGzfiLrb1Ijsg858qZ/lVPkq4c9ZmUKA5sXxqrGDGTkSPSrbc8fq/Ck25k68+PjQUW7jlnN1oBIEkpdBzj6YzJpqFMcwedL23tKxiLHVu6ZyoM5soFwDRlkTEyPA1c7pPZ14jjQ7G2z1qNySPV0oAGC2+nUW1vXbTXlBVyHWHUeyZMaxp686F2gA5yPbKhsy/OppxKxO4n++1XLHYRLhVbiK6l1kMARx4Hviq70dwao95cokLcG7irAUDWw7JFlFMSbzbjI9gbiN+taDcAmqJ0Wsxbwy98+9RV5ub6Cvv0qsEfzRPeY/w0Hv7QXGObZZFUQciAvm4yzCIE6Qar+I2Lb+iteYTBtZYtauFCwgldDG/fwoLIuzuqOY5lHE5su/z31O2FduqzdTfDrI0LFkOuuYicp3bj41TsSty4nVvfuOkzlZiwJmdZ3686YtbNRfZZ1nflYrPjFBpdzatkzlYKQXBtMcoV0MNlnQT6GZ51L2Zt3DvcRjeGZZGUsFbcew4J1G+Dru31kV/ZqToW/WoZtGxk3E+tBrWJy27rG2oiSwHDtDN9tB8XtN39vD5uG8EehNQ+jOJJs2czEkqNSSToO/uq0WjQV2ztN7bB0w2UjlAB8Rn1FE/9tMT/wAD3L+/ROBXBByoBq9NL/HDn0B+D0pemd3jhv7H/uomLS8h6V6LS/VHoKAevTI8cKf6s06vStDvwh/qWP8AhqaMMn1V9BWf9NNq3ExYt2TkW2FJAAhmOvaHERGnjQXr/aXDH/dGHjZJ/wAFOjbWEO/DDztEf4ap/R7b9y9iVsvbtQQx0UgwBMjWruMIn1aBg7VwP/BQeKgfZSTtLZ/1ba+YH21K+SJy95r35EnI+p++gq+2bFi46NYxVq2ATmVmEMCNOPA1Gs4IZgWxOFIkTDwYnWO+KuJwCcj6mot3Zts/RoBeM2Ts+5/OqP8AqL99VPpfgLAULZuqQojLmk6neCN/hRja2ybZfVR6D7qpm0cKq4kKo0lOXGOVBs+GXSOQAqRd4a0Hx+1GssAtprgaZyxpHOfH3VGbpK3HDXR5KftoDZ8RvHwrxBv150CPSZeNm7+qP3q8TpPbH0Lgn8j/AFoDd5dV1G/76jYxNAeUD+0KGt0ns74fQz7BqPiOlWHIglhH/wCN+BB4DuoDE/OL+envIH20EW91W0Xtke0SfJwrfH41GudMcIGnrNQVMdXc4EH6vdSL3SzBXMQb5JzwFUBXjuJJUa7h5UBTZgAxFpQN2Y/2mP2VaXmd1UGziDmDZsp6tDI4EiT8a9batz+kt6mgaxOCurbNxliCBESdeM7vSgOK2jG4TO6r/wBINt4VrZV7qsCYAtuCVEHXf41WrvyK0FvI5tuo7OZesW4BzXvIGoI8qAdhrDlcz6cY+Aobi9oZTlGp3DWB51a7PSnC3lHXqEJ/nF9kTzJAKnuYR3miOxOh2Ha62JfLctgSgO4nfnMb4A58aCpW9mXWE5jzJjnxqPj+j1wo7ZiSgmIiRxg1ufR23YTDG4wRhdOoEMAo9lDM+MczVY6RYnBqStpbnWPoEQzqeBBmPAGgz/o9dhbI/JX4VcbVyq7Z2FdtKq5SuUACdTp+bMUVwqONGYM31VEt6LJ9QKAn1tei7FMYbDu7ZApDxIRgVYg8gd/OBrQPbONdWNsgqRvFASxe3AphdaIYDHi4uYedUC5d76MdGcZDFJ36jxoLoj1nPTjBsuOVrepvKpA0gsOxA8QF9avdu5VY/CVhM1i3eG+28E8lfj+sF9aCT0L2hFxrLDLmUMAd4Zeyy+Oh9KuYNZBhNqkG1idSysC54lhAf9YQfM1dF6dYU7jcPhbY0FtDV7mqrf7ZWuFnEnwstTTdNUmBhsSTy6sA+9qC3M9MO9VO700j/dL+n1si/wCKpOG6T2mQuyuuX2lILaCJlrcwII14TuoFY/V9NaqWJ2RiDjROGvxnTXqrkQMus5YirHtnEXSq4rAsl7DuwVkb2gxH4txplO6COY8yvRf8IxsqVdbrqnt2GI6+wY+gXI6y3w1II08KCZfw4/GNbOZdAxB0U7xy3xUK5ieQrXAgMEqPMCabOBtZs3VJm55Vn1igyzD4HEXNVt9n6zdhf1m30jFWcjFSVJHFTI9a0bbGxLd0gs7qeQkr+rw91VPa3Re7qUK3CNyhuqkflMQfsoK24oXiRrQbbWy8cjTiLV20QTlMFrcd1xdPhVg2NgUayOsbrH3lkubgdykajTwG+goG2vxjGoOFHbXxFaFjOh1i6TlvXVY8GVHH9kg1W9pdGrmFu287oysTBWQdOasNPfQWfBP227gB6AU7cuiaE4a/q55k/GufE60FSNtuLT4gE+pE0dbo9ZGHRmvv1rQ2moAI/FhZ3zGvOivQ/oNdxyG67NasxKtlln7wpIhe81ex0Hti4lxcRdRrcFYVDu49pTQZpsLoXduOOttX+rLKDGW22WdT84wG7TU8eNbvgjheqFvqhaRQFCMqwFGkShZYjvqJhtlruLMx4sQBPoI9KfXY9rmfd91AwvQrBlT1Ga0p/wCBcZOe4qdNSTG46SDFPbM6G4e3aa1cTrszs2d8pcTHZDKFMae8799eolm00rcZT3GT56a1K/l0AwAWHMwpnwigr+1/wdK7B8Nir1p11AZmdPAidV5gg1Mx2EuAZWw4Ea57Y60Aj6sQyeax376IvtxiNEHjrTdvad36w9BQAMTsjE4gC5bviNOzcUlIB0/FldRrrB4xStndFUtAsS15hvTU2/AIzNr3lqNIjm41xSczxIiV7Mj2eZBM8/SvPkyIT2wupIUM0gnuQj30GYbe2E9+/ms4f5OgGVhcZQS4JBYLbzACI48KHHYz4e8oLgkANoDukiNa1uJcSg6uRmZkUtHGIBJ89ah7S6F9fd65boRCsBDbYEAGQQM3xAoI2xdm2XspcZSSRr2iOJ5VLxHR+xdRrbWsyNvBZoPHnNEcBsd7FkWluoYnVkYjUk+yGHPnXhw2K3C/Y/qH/wA2gr2K/BxgLto20tG028NbZt45hiQZGm6qHtTAbPs3OoK4vMYyG3fCiANQ/WbtZIgRB7q1HHYnE4cqWvW8rT2lsEa8oN091QMZ0x2faKrimBuOCQvU5gdYkTME8qCq4L8Gdi/ZS6MXiRmBMM6XIgkRIAB3U1f/AASW9MuLuTOuZF3d0cau+G6bbPy9lzbSSFlSi7zuEQNZ/g0xjOm+z4IGIBOu7MfeFIoMv6QdGdm4dCDiX69BBUG2xZtJ7EArzjNUfZ22lt4ZrVpCywxOcgiSNeyQVg8pBquWrTOT2s2YknMdSSdSSd576texOjmdYjLrwCN3b5HCg86M3Tcw1xBcS2zMVCs2UMDDhQOBBJgjVSNKveD2VgMVaS7i7i2r6SuYXUtPKjKScxkqdTGog+NBsJ0HS72FyyNGZiNBIMhQIkRGX8o66RV6sW3tEC2iqqiBkCkR3q2X11NBE2Tt68GWy+IW4JYdbmElRJEqCpmNJWROsDdRJttoAFF1mgHUrdPvZdfM1Fv45lnPfyj/AMsrffUNsV1qP1WLts+UxlwtgFW5tmmRu0A86CZbxYFxPxhLT7N23G7eU0LcOBqRhcTcJWbilGJXLdQ2nkGNLi9hteAX0rHtuXse10ozwVWQbSWlB36lgq5fMyKP9EdodSyribXXI65szEkoZPs5vb1Mk+86UGl4m7diCMrdoZesAQxxLDeO6AagbM6Li815sQbUOhQLaJJUtvuFiBqNIAGmpk8LDhTauorLazIRKnKIjundQ3GbMvWbgvYaSPp2W+kPyHJ3jkfWgxPH47E4W49phezI5QqSjiRxAZZg7xHOhuM2814oHDAqZEwBv105+EUc/CltJL2PuNbUqFyK0gqS6rBMNBHBf0Z41SXaI15/GgNYbE6HxrjiKHYduzIpprp5UG77L249u0Ea7nIHBUA8NABFQcR0ruDc4Hkv3VXdotbsMFa8qg7iVcL4F4Kz+lXWFzDMoDiJlTmEc5UnSgPr0qxB0z7yADlWQTpxHPuqJiekmJtH50G/b5rC3F/QUBWHhBoRjEudU11VhEIYtuWVIaC7dkbudEMWpLxwOqnmKAps7pDh7/sXAG+o3YcfotrRqxak6CT3VTxsVL2ht5o4gdod4I1HjRPAYR7NrKL19kDQQpa4QYnKxtjdEaMwoLSLSiczKsbwT2h5DUVw2jZUhUVrrTwEKPGNaAYYBhCZCo5sGggwezb0mZGpOoo1g7hSAB5xlHlEUDmPv4l+yiOikx2U4eBIzad4HfRbC2eyALbp35bYY951InwAqK20o8e4t99TbW0HyM2WYGgJgs0TEnd3mgkYfZ8KF6y6YYNLNLSDIBO7LwjkKee8mbIWGbkTr5czVZ2J+EjBX7gtS9u4yllDgQ44ZWUkElYYAwYIpvrEN03siC4xPbyqGjdGbedNKC0PbpHVVVdqYxwQVuOQPag6Qd8jjG/yqVbs3dxF1j35gKB3pHsy/dtMttgTvVSBow3a8eI86o3RUjFbwqOrEGVM5lJUjWMjAg8asHSS1iOpzYZmF22c4RHuL1vAo2QhjOh010031I6I2tnYy0123YCXS3zwki6l0kk9YwMtJkhjvG/WgpW2tj30Zhb+eg78rmdJhWQ5TG7npqZqlbT+UIhe7YdEMgNcR7YmNwLASa+jsNslLbCNwBAQ6pqZkTJB8+NScSVdTbu2syEQQVzoRyI194oPlvZ2EMKTxq79HcOAB3n7ave3+geAydajLhhIUbupzMwUDL9GWIGhAk7qg4LoXirZIyWjG4i6QPQpNAnYeNsWXZLl60hYdkO6pm1O6TrVwwd8IshQ08Z4chA3ffVM2j+Cs4pw+IvqgAgLbUsfNnj4VO2L+DpcJ+Lx+Myj6Aa2E8MrIw9IoLaMfb42de4IfjBqHdt4O8TmtgEa9pCg5aEjKTrwNO4oEJ2VzsOBIk+B5+niKZwwtsA8eIO9W5Mp3EcqAB0t2Hs5LL3jh7V1xoFOXVomCwBKiNSRrFebN2LZtA2gk2wwZQxLZMygwpJkCSftqrdPsYUxJfMxEZWWZXIyx2V3SN87zAExV0wGIz9oLKFUysGDSAgE8N5niaAxhcUyKEQgKu4QNBUq3tN+QPkRQy2w7wfKn845k+X3UFe25+DbD4y7cvvevLcuAbimVWAAzRlkzG6eJ7ozXbPQDEYWest9Yg/nLYLLGu/ip03Gt0GIAIE6c4Me6pDXO8MDow5j/wCKD5UFsrHI7u7uPfuppzrW7dKPwaWcTbb5KRYu5swzAlN0ZRGqj13Csr2l+D3adq4UOEe5H07XbQ94P3gGgk4DGWDbi7dvk5vYLHKomQM2YkwNJBXwotgthvebNhboAO4x2113DVm/SEUVfYiuQcTh5ykdq3LgieOWH8Rl861LC3MPh0CWLSog3QMg+8+lBmR/BnjsUv8A2i+F0gG473SB+SgjLp+VVi2tszD4PDTcvB7ltVGcqWAiJJRZA0mAZO7fRPpF0vs4dZu3xbB3KJzHwVZc+O6ss2p+EaCwwtnThcumSefYB082PhQQNsbe+V3Uwthmui6yqrSba5mIAhSNANdYFaZsDYeLw1pVF12I1OqMS0AE9oHlz3VjGExRxGLF3EXVtzM3CsIhAMSEG7y141pF38JOHRTEXCDGVVeWGnaBZQoG/SeFBdMuK5AnmVXX0ImuSzjSfYskT9Tf/wD0PGaz+/8AhQzNCW7q298wmcnkO2QBqdeXLge2LtD5TYR7GhWVKNAZWGnajTUajuags1yxjRr1dmddwfNPcN3dvqJ0mxN2zg2uuVDZMiQNzPoWjnEnyqPgds3VaLtl0G7MozKT+i0yfCq3+EbpVZv9VbtutwLJYrmA1UZdSIMhju3R3mgz25tRlxCYkwWR1Y9kAQIUgD83QDwrbMNfFxFdSSCARGmhEjjWRFUYQtoes0U2Z0kx1hEto4yW1CqOrSQo3AtMmBxoNQe6WEHOQd4LHX30zsnFsSbbO2ZDBkmW0kEc5WN3EEcKoNzpptFoAvZfCzbb3kGnLO2tpPvxlySAAertKRrOkW/LzoNQZ1QbiPGsw23avbOxhx2DINtmAe2W0BuAsbd1JnK3aZTw8tX0xu05kYy7wmOrBPogodtPZ2LvkG7duOQdM7BvdIHKg13ov0js4uyLtthkOjK5Ae041KPJ14EHvHkRv7YwyaPftL43E++sLw+wsSnsOB3QCPeTTr7CxzjW+w7hC/A0Gy3Ok+Cgg4i0Qd4nMCO+AZqDsvpRgxdTDJiCxeerzK43a9X1jgZjExx7J31kidDsSdTeJ8RP2mnLnRXEZcsSQZBAYEGRBGm8HWaDeyKZuJVV6LbexS2FXGWbr3VJXNbQHOo3OxzAZjxgUQu7evfQ2fiG8TbX/EaAm1sVGuYQTmBg7jyI7/voWduYz6Oyrx8bltfsNRsRt3aUabIM9+IX3xbNBWfwhJhRcAuXTacqR27blHA3FWUGffVDvdJHw6Jas4kMihtV6yNSSAAQpAE1pW2sXjcTZaze2SuRv+8ElTvDCLY1Bis7vdCMQNTaPqs/Cg1b8G9+3jcEt59XDulyCYzKQQVnWCpXQnjVqubGtHXL6Ej3DSvn5OjmJtAqj3kUmStu5lWY3wCBMACe4Ud2Z0jxVhBbe0t2NAzhlfzZGGbxig2X+T0HAeZ0+FMXPk43taX/AKpHwrLr3TS8QJwqED6zXyP79IHSl2EnA2T3y/700GsrtXCrHz1r9cH3k1Ma4P4isft9Jri6jA29fy7semanm/CHiV0+SLp+Xe/foK3sfae27RHWbPxV5ZE5sNeV47mVPiDTnSHau2r5K2cBjbFvWMuHvdYe9nydkx9WPGtpbBYssJZ+yxaVcDRzaYplLQ2Ui6BmEQQKeNnGmM1yNNerCAEhk0UvJgrn3ga90Gg+Yj0W2kSSdn4wk6knDXiSeZJTWvR0X2l/y/F/s139yvpvHYbE5rxtltWQ2+0ICgWp0LwNVuaZeO/hXrLjSNDqJicgmHOXNEyCuXNERlMSToHzL/sztL/l+L/Zrv7lKHRvaX/L8X+zXf3K+mLNjFl4dm6tjqR1anKbYEiCSrBp3aU/dGL6oZSvWZm1OX2cjZTG6M+SRJOWYM6UHzEOj20v+X4v9mvfu1LwOA2vZbPawWNRt0rh7wkcmGWGHcZFfQfyPFrcLqXbtEwzrGUvfnKNwbIbAE6SNd1FcIuIh8zKD2cmZQQOZOVgSSIkaQQYkUHzbi8Lta6Zu4DF3CN2bDXjHgMsCl2sLtJf/teJ/Zb37lfQd1sUblzq5CZyBmUaRZQAgPBYZ824wcu/msrixbaNbhZSJKEBerWQNAIzgzuOpIoPn7JtP/leJ/Zr3+XScm1BqNl4gH/y10/+nX0FjLGKayAGIfM05SqkqbbhfCHKmAZ038KUlrEsl0XGIJUBMmVXBgdoMDGbNJIIjQb5IoMDXE7XG7ZuJ/Zbv+XTq7R2yN2zsSP/ANa9/l1uGIwuMK3EzjtBgGViJOVlnXW3PzbAKYBzzIiXks4ouhduwrzAgHLJjOQRLAbwBlOhGooMMXa+2xu2fiv2a9/l0+vSHbw3YDE/st3/AC62Q4HFgOVuPLG7CEqQBmuMnack6g21OWIC89al4ZcWW1YBY3MqtrmOhyMNy5QDzzE8BQYgeke3v6Bif2W7/l0gbe29/QcV5Ye6P/Tra3s43sy8xcWSuSTbiGJBAGY7wNwzRwBppVxxyZp32y0dVoO0LgHPTLE0GKnbW3f6DjP6i9/l0ltrbdP+543+ov8A+XW24fF4vq7puK4ZRbC5UBlph8g1keo0mYOnipjFY9okO4iYYDs211gHJA6xzoFLIAIzahhrY7bvDCY4f9G/+5TZxe3v6Pj/AOpxH7tb6FxnWSdVmCQUBy66hTpvgHjAkEHs0rZlrFAp1pOUKAwBXVsms7yRI3zvbdAkhgAxe34/EY/+pxH7tMXv5cbfh8ef+hiP3a3m1gsZ1VtWd5QL7LLPZQ+07ElyTl38Z3iitu1f666c0IQermCoOW3qVEN7QfSRx50HzUcJtrjhsd/UX/3a8Oz9rn/dMb+z4if7tfSG0beKzg2zKkWgwGUDRn6yA2oJUqB2tI9Y1m1jgiAtBCoDHVsSc/aOZj9SImdS0ndIfOb7H2qd+Dxv7PiP3aQdhbU/oWM/Z7/7tfS+I+V51K+zlt5h2Iz9vONdY/FjQ/WpuzbxsrmcfQzdm3H0y0CZ0PViZHZJMTQfNq7D2p/QcX+z4j92lDYu1P6Fi/2bEfu19I37WMD3OrPZZpXMVOXsECJ1y58hI5TEGklMd2u1unL+LhvxY10kT86Z4SND7JD51bZW1Y/+ixWn/dcR+7TB2HtQ/wC5Yz9mvfuV9XrXtBWk2bjMwc3FzjSc2hXNdMQE35TaHis6wJlXMBiGtqrXCzi5JMqOx2oiLYB3jQjnXV1AwuCxozZbigHNlEggTcLD+bBPZgSTz4612IwGNIYLeWZcpJUxmZipOa2dV0iNNY1iurqB7H4PFOltQ6yGlu1BOW8jLrkM/NhwRA1I3jcz8hxmVAzo2VlYgHKIS5bYARbmMgcRzPLd1dQSNpYC/cYvbfqz1Qyw2oujNAIIK5dRJgzG7SmFweNUtluKRLQCyrobpaZW1o2TSddfWurqgcOExeYN1oiWESB2S6ER837WQMJPE6ROj+y7WKVovstwEKJECCM5YhQg0PzYgk8fPq6qI2H2diVygXRl7Ekks4UByygspDDNkgwDBI+iCXxg8QbN1HuhnZcqMDliVgvKrIaSTp9UeNdXUDT4TGdqLwHtZR2cvtLlBGSYyhuJ1PGl20xSvLPn/GMVAAUgRkVWyyCTMgzvOugrq6gTtuxicxu2WjLbuKFBJJzITnCwVLi4LUAg6Bte0QWMRs7FuVm4CouK2UlR2QzneLYOYA2hvG4z39XUEvGYC8zsVuZQXQjtMYUJlbs8DOoG4nUivMDsy4jozXXIU3CQz5p6wzBhRJUxDcFkQT2q6uoDNdXV1B1dXV1B1dXV1B1dXV1B1dXV1B1dXV1B1dXV1B//2Q==


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Einstien s Office makes the case ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It may appear as though he is thinking very deeply here. He isnt. He is deciding on whether to have Borscht for lunch, or Gazpacho.

When in high school, I used to cut class and hang out with a few other miscreants in a park about four doors down from Einstein´s house. And behind the Institute For Advanced Studies, where Einstein worked, there was small pond I would go bass fishing at; and I used to imagine Einstein and Crew were standing at the window watching me, calculating odds on whether a particular cast would result in a fish, what the species of fish would be, and the weight of said fish.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of Physics - No - not physics again - come on man!

I will keep it simple, I promise.

Seriously, you recall I was talking about music and frequency and sound, and physics stuff a while back? Well, check this out:










What these IAC researchers have discovered, and is depicted in the above photo, is that Stars and all celestial bodies tend to group according to specific frequencies, in definite bands around the Galactic Center. So each band you see as the dotted lines resonates at a different frequency like a Music Scale (ordered by increasing or decreasing pitch in an ascending or descending scale). The different bands correlate with another band. So, band one is in sync with band three, band two is in sync with band four, and so on. They have studied over 1000 spiral galaxies and found this pattern to be the case in all of them. The above photo shows five bands, but in their research, they have found that it can be up to seven bands that form, which is interesting in that there are always an odd number of bands.

The FIVE major chords on guitar are E, G, C, A, and D. Is there a correlation here? I dont know.

The photo below is a screen capture of a Gause meter showing the magnetic flux of a magnet- overlayed with explanatory graphics. Notice any similarity with the Galaxy example above? I reckon we are looking at the same phenomena. In this photo, there are also five bands - that we see.










So WHO is the guitar player that created the Universe? Probably, Robert Johnson.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Speaking of Physics - No - not physics again - come on man!
> 
> I will keep it simple, I promise.
> 
> Seriously, you recall I was talking about music and frequency and sound, and physics stuff a while back? Well, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What these IAC researchers have discovered, and is depicted in the above photo, is that Stars and all celestial bodies tend to group according to specific frequencies, in definite bands around the Galactic Center. So each band you see as the dotted lines resonates at a different frequency like a Music Scale (ordered by increasing or decreasing pitch in an ascending or descending scale). The different bands correlate with another band. So, band one is in sync with band three, band two is in sync with band four, and so on. They have studied over 1000 spiral galaxies and found this pattern to be the case in all of them. The above photo shows five bands, but in their research, they have found that it can be up to seven bands that form, which is interesting in that there are always an odd number of bands.
> 
> The FIVE major chords on guitar are E, G, C, A, and D. Is there a correlation here? I dont know.
> 
> The photo below is a screen capture of a Gause meter showing the magnetic flux of a magnet- overlayed with explanatory graphics. Notice any similarity with the Galaxy example above? I reckon we are looking at the same phenomena. In this photo, there are also five bands - that we see.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Everything is based on Pi: 3.1416….....................

Music, The Golden Ratio for esthetic woodworking, everything has a basis in Pi, even the lengths of rivers. Rivers' lengths are measured in a straight line from the mouth to the headwaters. If you paddle your canoe up the river, be prepared to go a lot further. The actual travel (paddling) length is 3.14 times the stated river length.

Lots of interesting things out there. Wish I didn't have to spend so much time documenting for the convictions of the mayor, council, and staff for arson and murder ;-( They are making conscious, intentional decisions to ignore scientific facts. I believe the explosive force of propane in Pi cubed! 10 gallons x 3.1416×3.1416×3.1416 = total destruction.

Seattle report: A shooter shot 2 women a couple of nights ago in Seattle Central District right in front of the African American museum. One died on the way to the hospital and the other upgraded from critical to satisfactory yesterday. Shooter shot at police who returned fired and killed him. A protest was scheduled for 7 PM the following night to protest police response! There was no riot or looting. There may be some hope.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

Whish I could give a pep talk. Not sure if I should get in your face like a drill Sargent or come up w some other method. The dead line was the kick in the butt I needed.

I am making progress. One step at a time. First is to pick the boards. When I procrastinate I usually clean up the shop and put everything in its place. I was given a dead line of March 10. We board a plane or March 11 to head to NJ.

So the answer is, just get started. Even if that is just staring at your would pile.

Well it works for me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Topa, Phi. Fibonnacci sequence. Growth of plants. Even found in the Pyramids. I have a theory that there is a mathematical equation for firewood based on Phi, in other words, the amount of energy it took to create a piece of firewood is directly proportional to the amount of energy given off when it is burned, with Phi as a factor in either input or output - not sure which.

I didnt know that about rivers.

And my favorite saying: no matter how bad life gets you down - there is always Pie.


----------



## 987Ron

On Valentines Day.

got my second covid vaccination yesterday. Arm not sore at all but am worried.

An Iranian Ayatollah has stated that if you get the vaccination it will turn you into a homosexual.

Sure will make V-day different than past years.


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron,

2nd shot took a friend of mine out feeling pretty ill. He did pat my butt as he was leaving the putting green. So….


----------



## 987Ron

Golfers have always worried about the position of their hands and their "grip". Be careful.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This will be the first year in the last 24 years that my Wife and I did not have a midnight rendevous on Valentines Day, as she is in Egypt - she says she is having a great time.


----------



## corelz125

A tourist in Vienna is going through a graveyard and all of a sudden he hears music. No one is around, so he starts searching for the source. He finally locates the origin and finds it is coming from a grave with a headstone that reads

"Ludwig van Beethoven, 1770-1827".

Then he realizes that the music is the Ninth Symphony, and it is being played backward!

Puzzled, he leaves the graveyard and persuades a friend to return with him. By the time they arrive back at the grave, the music has changed.

This time it is the Seventh Symphony, but like the previous piece, it is being played backward.

Curious, the men agree to consult a music scholar.

When they return with the expert, the Fifth Symphony is playing, again backward.

The expert notices that the symphonies are being played in the reverse order in which they were composed,

the 9th, then the 7th, then the 5th. By the next day the word has spread and a crowd has gathered around the grave. They are all listening to the Third Symphony being played backward.

Just then the graveyard's caretaker ambles up to the group. Someone in the group asks him if he has an explanation for the music.

"I would have thought it was obvious," the caretaker says.

"He's decomposing."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke

Will, there be Valentine's party at the Corelz bar and Grill tonight?










we can even have a food truck here to help get things going…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On Valentines Day.
> 
> got my second covid vaccination yesterday. Arm not sore at all but am worried.
> 
> An Iranian Ayatollah has stated that if you get the vaccination it will turn you into a homosexual.
> 
> Sure will make V-day different than past years.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, that won't be a problem should that happen- for we have an open membership here.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> Whish I could give a pep talk. Not sure if I should get in your face like a drill Sargent or come up w some other method. The dead line was the kick in the butt I needed.
> 
> I am making progress. One step at a time. First is to pick the boards. When I procrastinate I usually clean up the shop and put everything in its place. I was given a dead line of March 10. We board a plane or March 11 to head to NJ.
> 
> So the answer is, just get started. Even if that is just staring at your would pile.
> 
> Well it works for me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i dont have a dead line since she is going to keep the urn i have time but i want to get it done for here asap.i did get some wood pulled to get the juices flowing ended up working on turning a bowl most of the afternoon-lol.back at it today.


----------



## pottz

> On Valentines Day.
> 
> got my second covid vaccination yesterday. Arm not sore at all but am worried.
> 
> An Iranian Ayatollah has stated that if you get the vaccination it will turn you into a homosexual.
> 
> Sure will make V-day different than past years.
> 
> - 987Ron


lets hope he's wrong boys.havn't had mine yet so let me know if your desire for woodworking shifts to sewing-lol.


----------



## pottz

> A tourist in Vienna is going through a graveyard and all of a sudden he hears music. No one is around, so he starts searching for the source. He finally locates the origin and finds it is coming from a grave with a headstone that reads
> 
> "Ludwig van Beethoven, 1770-1827".
> 
> Then he realizes that the music is the Ninth Symphony, and it is being played backward!
> 
> Puzzled, he leaves the graveyard and persuades a friend to return with him. By the time they arrive back at the grave, the music has changed.
> 
> This time it is the Seventh Symphony, but like the previous piece, it is being played backward.
> 
> Curious, the men agree to consult a music scholar.
> 
> When they return with the expert, the Fifth Symphony is playing, again backward.
> 
> The expert notices that the symphonies are being played in the reverse order in which they were composed,
> 
> the 9th, then the 7th, then the 5th. By the next day the word has spread and a crowd has gathered around the grave. They are all listening to the Third Symphony being played backward.
> 
> Just then the graveyard's caretaker ambles up to the group. Someone in the group asks him if he has an explanation for the music.
> 
> "I would have thought it was obvious," the caretaker says.
> 
> "He's decomposing."
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the joke
> 
> Will, there be Valentine s party at the Corelz bar and Grill tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can even have a food truck here to help get things going…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


great now i gotta change the signs on the bathrooms!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

$$$$ update for the cost of a valentines dinner tonight… I just checked my local upscale tavern/restaurant dinner prices- sticker shock!!!

*Seeing red: Valentine's Day brings sticker shock
*

http://archive.naplesnews.com/news/seeing-red-valentines-day-brings-sticker-shock-ep-906018890-330701121.html/


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Did I tell you my Russell Stover Story? I am invited to my future in-laws out on Long Island (I'm in NJ) my mom insists I go to the Pharmacy and pick up a box of Chocolate for my then girl friends mother. I grab a box of Russell Stover. Drive a couple of hrs and they greet me at the front door, Girlfirend, Father in law mother in law (to be).

Joe (future father in law) turns a way and says out loud come on! Carol (future mother in law) just hangs her head and smiles. I ask my girl friend what is goin on? She said every year Job buys Schraffts Chocolate and Carol wants Russell Stover- you got it right! Then I was allowed in. I never let Joe forget that!


----------



## Peteybadboy

During the glue up I lost it a bit. I am happy with the simplicity and clean lines. The grain is what will make this. I resawed the 3+ thick block of crotch walnut and booked matched it. The grain flows really nice and matches all the way around. I hope to show you that in the near future.

Pottz you got the material out. If you are like me you will wake up with ideas. Good luck. I'm sure the widow will Love it.

Beethoven joke is a good one.

Brian have couple of drinks of the good stuff and toast your wife.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- thx for the story… great start on your project.

Pottz- if you are not cooking tonight then try to get Ron to take over. I'll be at the fire pit and you never know what I'll be having- seems that you never have a table for me-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes, Topa, Phi. Fibonnacci sequence. Growth of plants. Even found in the Pyramids. I have a theory that there is a mathematical equation for firewood based on Phi, in other words, the amount of energy it took to create a piece of firewood is directly proportional to the amount of energy given off when it is burned, with Phi as a factor in either input or output - not sure which.
> 
> I didnt know that about rivers.
> 
> And my favorite saying: no matter how bad life gets you down - there is always Pie.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Neither Energy nor mass cannot be created or destroyed. That would leave Pi as the expansion and compaction ratio converting carbon to wood and back caron gas ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW,
> 
> Did I tell you my Russell Stover Story? I am invited to my future in-laws out on Long Island (I m in NJ) my mom insists I go to the Pharmacy and pick up a box of Chocolate for my then girl friends mother. I grab a box of Russell Stover. Drive a couple of hrs and they greet me at the front door, Girlfirend, Father in law mother in law (to be).
> 
> Joe (future father in law) turns a way and says out loud come on! Carol (future mother in law) just hangs her head and smiles. I ask my girl friend what is goin on? She said every year Job buys Schraffts Chocolate and Carol wants Russell Stover- you got it right! Then I was allowed in. I never let Joe forget that!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good one! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On Valentines Day.
> 
> got my second covid vaccination yesterday. Arm not sore at all but am worried.
> 
> An Iranian Ayatollah has stated that if you get the vaccination it will turn you into a homosexual.
> 
> Sure will make V-day different than past years.
> 
> - 987Ron


Warning them their 72 virgins will go be wasted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A tourist in Vienna is going through a graveyard and all of a sudden he hears music. No one is around, so he starts searching for the source. He finally locates the origin and finds it is coming from a grave with a headstone that reads
> 
> "Ludwig van Beethoven, 1770-1827".
> 
> Then he realizes that the music is the Ninth Symphony, and it is being played backward!
> 
> Puzzled, he leaves the graveyard and persuades a friend to return with him. By the time they arrive back at the grave, the music has changed.
> 
> This time it is the Seventh Symphony, but like the previous piece, it is being played backward.
> 
> Curious, the men agree to consult a music scholar.
> 
> When they return with the expert, the Fifth Symphony is playing, again backward.
> 
> The expert notices that the symphonies are being played in the reverse order in which they were composed,
> 
> the 9th, then the 7th, then the 5th. By the next day the word has spread and a crowd has gathered around the grave. They are all listening to the Third Symphony being played backward.
> 
> Just then the graveyard's caretaker ambles up to the group. Someone in the group asks him if he has an explanation for the music.
> 
> "I would have thought it was obvious," the caretaker says.
> 
> "He's decomposing."
> 
> - corelz125


It should have been obvious ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

At my age 72 virgins would be wasted anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Valentines Day. Let the celebration begin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Happy Valentines Day. Let the celebration begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 they remind me of Pottz and LBD sometimes…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> At my age 72 virgins would be wasted anyway.
> 
> - 987Ron


 Ron- you could be our new Hugh Hefner here at the "Show" and give Gunny a little competition…


----------



## 987Ron

Wasted as in not used. Even Willy Nelson wrote a song about his N****y days being over Alas it happens to the best of us. Memories fill the void. Well sort of. Could stand around and look interested however, like the picture of Hugh


----------



## pottz

> During the glue up I lost it a bit. I am happy with the simplicity and clean lines. The grain is what will make this. I resawed the 3+ thick block of crotch walnut and booked matched it. The grain flows really nice and matches all the way around. I hope to show you that in the near future.
> 
> Pottz you got the material out. If you are like me you will wake up with ideas. Good luck. I m sure the widow will Love it.
> 
> Beethoven joke is a good one.
> 
> Brian have couple of drinks of the good stuff and toast your wife.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


got it going today,laminated the veneer for the side panels and cut some cocbolo for the trim,hopefully will have the box glued up tomorrow.what size is that looks big? im going with 5-1/2×9" box outside dimension.


----------



## corelz125

Did you think your mom for that one Petey? Made you look like a star that night. NJ to LI back then that was a long distance relationship. Come on Ron they make a lot of pills to make everyone happy these days. I had one joke about that but it's not allowed any more. Looking forward to the pics of Petey.


----------



## pottz

> Petey- thx for the story… great start on your project.
> 
> Pottz- if you are not cooking tonight then try to get Ron to take over. I ll be at the fire pit and you never know what I ll be having- seems that you never have a table for me-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


goin simple tonight with panini's and homemade steak fries,two for one drinks on the patio.got your table all reserved tonight dw.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Valentines Day. Let the celebration begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 they remind me of Pottz and LBD sometimes…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck wishes he was that light on his feet-lol


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Did you think your mom for that one Petey? Made you look like a star that night. NJ to LI back then that was a long distance relationship. Come on Ron they make a lot of pills to make everyone happy these days. I had one joke about that but it s not allowed any more. Looking forward to the pics of Petey.
> 
> - corelz125


Jokemeister- you are doing great in adapting to the rating system here… and yes you are correct there are some pretty good Valentine's jokes out there… yet "we" must refrain to keep us open; you are doing good; just be careful of that devil Beagle on your left shoulder.

As for long-distance romance, Petey's was great and it brought back many memories of how far and at what price man will pay when he is in…

Happy Valentines Day to the Dire wolf…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> goin simple tonight with panini s and homemade steak fries,two for one drinks on the patio.got your table all reserved tonight dw.
> 
> - pottz


I want to thank you for the consideration, but you didn't say at which time the seating was?

Panini's sounds good I'll take my usual…










I hope that you weren't going to serve me this?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1…

After Vaccines, Joy, Relief and Game Night*










My thoughts… guys let me be thankful today for being able to keep my woodshop. Glad to see some of our society at this stage in life believing and enjoying Valentine's 2021…
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/12/us/nursing-homes-covid-19.html


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> goin simple tonight with panini s and homemade steak fries,two for one drinks on the patio.got your table all reserved tonight dw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I want to thank you for the consideration, but you didn t say at which time the seating was?
> 
> Panini s sounds good I ll take my usual…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you weren t going to serve me this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


uhhhh….no…of course not dw,were a restaurant,we dont serve frozen food…...most of the time.hey gotta go im needed…somewhere!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Had to do some maintenance and clean up. Then a project for work toolbox, bought a new set of 1/2 drive sockets. The new set has MORE sockets than I had previous. So had to pull section 1 of my 4 section drawer insert and bring it home. Drilled a few new holes to accommodate the 4 new sized sockets. Have to bring section 3 home next weekend. We now have 18.5, 19.9 and 21.5mm sockets for lug nuts ion newer vehicles. No idea why the manufactures though that was needed.

Started glue up and piece selection for tape rack for finishing room as well as pieces for holders for stir sticks. Amazing how many things have to be duplicated from set up in shop.


----------



## bandit571

Frames are almost done..



























Mitered Half Lap joints at the corners…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looking good Bandit!!


----------



## pottz

nice frame bandit.


----------



## pottz




----------



## CWWoodworking

> - pottz


You mean that stripper named Diamond didn't love me too???


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Frames are almost done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitered Half Lap joints at the corners…
> 
> - bandit571


Nice looking frame.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-
*
"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."

― Henry Kissinger*


----------



## pottz

> Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh hell ya,thats my death row last meal,except with corn and a nice cab,except they dont let em have alchohol with the meal,dont know why?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> oh hell ya,thats my death row last meal,except with corn and a nice cab,except they dont let em have alchohol with the meal,dont know why?
> 
> - pottz


My other side would typically be bacon wrapped, grilled asparagus. Little short on time. Ran a couple steaks over to my parents. My dad is in rough shape. Hope that big ol steak gave him some happiness.


----------



## pottz

> Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> oh hell ya,thats my death row last meal,except with corn and a nice cab,except they dont let em have alchohol with the meal,dont know why?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My other side would typically be bacon wrapped, grilled asparagus. Little short on time. Ran a couple steaks over to my parents. My dad is in rough shape. Hope that big ol steak gave him some happiness.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh yeah that sounds real good.i hope your dad is ok weve had way too many passings on this thread lately.petey and i are both making urns right now,i sure hope thats not your next project? give your dad a hug for me bud.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Classic tonight. 1.25 thick ribeyes with baked potatoes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> oh hell ya,thats my death row last meal,except with corn and a nice cab,except they dont let em have alchohol with the meal,dont know why?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My other side would typically be bacon wrapped, grilled asparagus. Little short on time. Ran a couple steaks over to my parents. My dad is in rough shape. Hope that big ol steak gave him some happiness.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> oh yeah that sounds real good.i hope your dad is ok weve had way too many passings on this thread lately.petey and i are both making urns right now,i sure hope thats not your next project? give your dad a hug for me bud.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Hope your dad gets better and limited pain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have just about completed all the propane research that is available I think. This should convince the idiots in the city they deserve prosecution for Murder 1 if they continue to accommodate risks at this level. The average dissipation rate for any spill is 1.08% over the last 5 months. I suspect it is lower due to the city accommodated code violations, but I do not have the expertise to address the issues. I have not found any studies of the code violation. I doubt anyone else is stupid enough to ignore propane and fire codes. These are all verifiable facts:

This area has a unique micro-climate due to geographical features, wildland forest area, and structures restricting air currents. An Ambient weather station monitoring the area adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank provides meteorological documentation 24/7. The lack of dissipation due to wind speeds 3 mph and lower are consistent with significant propane risks cited in the Department of Energy report. The City of Auburn accommodating Propane Code and Fire Code violations exponentially expand the risks. The barriers allowed around the site pretty much guarantee any delivery accident or equipment failure will be fatal.

Most propane is transported and stored in the United States as a pressurized liquid at ambient temperature. About 1/3 of the liquid vaporizes when the pressure is reduced to atmospheric pressure under equilibrium conditions. In nearly all accidental releases, the propane discharges at high velocity, atomizing the liquid as its sprays into the atmosphere.

In 1979 and 1980, tests were performed to determine the effectiveness of some fire control for liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) fires. The US Energy Department published a final report on Vaporization, Dispersion, and Radiant Fluxes of LPG (Propane) Spills in May of 1982. Wind speeds were 4.5 to 20.8 mph when tests were performed except for one.

The lower wind reports on a 1600 square foot pool 2 feet deep containing 3 inches liquid propane. The wind speed was 3.5 mph with flammable dispersion measurements of 4.19% at 60.2 feet and 2.23% at 100.2 feet from the propane source. The explosive range for propane is 2.1 to 9.5%.

Concentrations were measured for 10 to 20 minutes for most tests. Peak concentrations during the tests were usually 3 to 4 times the average concentration. The dispersion data is primarily the averages of the measured data for the test durations.

The area was saturated with propane in the 1600 square foot pit test when the wind was quite low. When the pool was ignited, *"a flammable layer of vapor about a foot thick extended from about a pool diameter upwind to 3 or 4 pool diameters downwind. The width of the flame flammable lair was about one diameter in the crosswind direction and 2 diameters in the other cross wind direction. This flammable layer formed relatively quickly and covered an area about 10 times the pit area" (16,000 square feet).* This illustrates the layering effect that can occur if wind speeds are low.

The tests show the "gravity-induced effects for pool sizes and their vaporization rates present during the tests when the wind speed is very low (less than about 3 miles per hour)." Layering was pronounced in this test on the 1600 square foot pool where the atmosphere was stable and the wind was very low. Low wind speeds, stable atmosphere conditions, and high evaporation rates will all tend to cause layering, especially where the terrain is flat.

Large spills or higher evaporation rates from pressurized releases can lead to the formation of large plumes. Those behaviors cannot adequately be predicted by simple Gaussian models. That will require models, where gravity effects, are taken into account.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Neither Energy nor mass cannot be created or destroyed. That would leave Pi as the expansion and compaction ratio converting carbon to wood and back caron gas ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I could go into a rather lengthy reply here, but will just say this:

Law of Conservation of energy applies, yes, in a Closed System, but what if the Universe is not a Closed System?
What if the Universe is an Open System? (See LaViolette) On the quantum level, particles do indeed spontaneously appear and disappear, though we are told that over time this all balances out to net zero, and so the Conservation of Energy Law still holds true. There are many Physicists who do not accept what the Particle Physicists claim, black holes, big bang, etc,.

Particle Physicists will tell you with a straight face that a magnet emits "virtual" photons - which is just dumb as dumb can be.

Some relevant quotes:

Einstein, when asked how it felt to be the smartest man alive, said, "I dont know, you will have to ask Nicola Tesla."

Tesla, "Einstein´s relativity work is a magnificent mathematical garb which fascinates, dazzles, and makes people blind to the underlying errors. The Theory is a beggar whom ignorant people take for a King. Its exponents are metaphysicists, not scientists."

Tesla, "I am even grateful to Einstein and others because through their erroneous theories they lead mankind away from the Dangerous Path that I followed."

Tesla, "Today´s scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure that has no basis in reality."

Tesla thought Einstein was basically a monkey with funny hair. He did not accept GR, nor did he accept the idea of an electron. Neither did Steinmetz - our entire system of power generation comes from these two guys.

And when JP Morgan realised he couldnt make any money from AC power, he defunded Tesla, and supported Edison with his DC application, which could make money for Morgan. And today, your electric bills always go UP, when electricty could be free of charge, if only Tesla, who didnt have an gram of greed in his entire body, was the One who triumphed.

Tesla is standing behind Einstein. Steinmetz, who perfected Teslas´ ideas for AC power generation is the short bent guy to the right. Steinmetz worked for GE, and had an entire building and an unlimited budget supplied for his work. One of Steimetz´s equations was 20 pages long.










We are accustomed to believing in a Beginning and an End, as we are mere mortals - but why does there have to be a Beginning or an End? Neither is necessary (Ananke) in an open system.

Ananke is a Greek word, best translation of is: it cannot be any other way. Ananke was the First Greek Godess, who all other Gods answered to, Even Zeus had to bow to Her. Her daughters were the Fates; and She took Chronos as her mate, and together they created Time.

But Ananke always was, eternal and infinite.

In this light, it was Woman who WAS FIRST, not Man.

And a one or two implied that I was a mysogynist. Bahahaha. Ludicrous.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Einstein didn't know enough math to get the job done. he needed help. They only recently verified something in Relatively, I don't recall what it was. Nobody has a full handle on Relativity, not even Einstien ;-))

JP Morgan may have found a way to make money on DC, but he bet wrong. When they needed to transmit more than a few miles, AC took over.

Psychological studies explain Einstien's and Tesla's quotes. It is the Dunning Kruger Effect. Einstien is underestimating his expertise and Tesla is overestimating his ;-)

They still haven't figured out how to transmit Tesla's power without wires.

BTW, my first math professor lead the class proving 0 = 1. I don't recall how many pages of equations, but it was a lot ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wow you guys where busy last night!

Topamax we have Sand Hill Cranes down here. I have a sad story about Mated pair of Sand Hill cranes - I will save that.

Whoa Bandit that is some serious work you have done! 1/2 lap 45s impressive.

CW- thinking of your dad.

Topa - I have to take some pictures of our outdoor dining area. We have propane heaters out there, there is "some" open entrance but mostly enclosed. I would like your advice

Surf and Turf last night w good friends (the 4 couples) that stuck together during the pandemic. But today it is men v woman on the golf course.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They dont have a handle on Relativity because they are viewing the Universe as a closed system, when it is more probable that it is an open system, and so, they add erroneous factors into their equations to get their math to balance out.

I think they do know how to transmit Teslas power, but they cant make any money from it, so we pay. I study physics for fun, but You have real-life training and experience, so I am open to the idea that you may be right.

The Dunning-Kruger effect may be right, and it is also possible that you have it reversed in your example.

That comment about your math teacher is funny. There is a simple way to argue that 1+1+1 = 2 = 1 using the pyramid form, in terms of physics.



> Einstein didn t know enough math to get the job done. he needed help. They only recently verified something in Relatively, I don t recall what it was. Nobody has a full handle on Relativity, not even Einstien ;-))
> 
> JP Morgan may have found a way to make money on DC, but he bet wrong. When they needed to transmit more than a few miles, AC took over.
> 
> Psychological studies explain Einstien s and Tesla s quotes. It is the Dunning Kruger Effect. Einstien is underestimating his expertise and Tesla is overestimating his ;-)
> 
> They still haven t figured out how to transmit Tesla s power without wires.
> 
> BTW, my first math professor lead the class proving 0 = 1. I don t recall how many pages of equations, but it was a lot ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They dont have a handle on Relativity because they are viewing the Universe as a closed system, when it is more probable that it is an open system, and so, they add erroneous factors into their equations to get their math to balance out.
> 
> I think they do know how to transmit Teslas power, but they cant make any money from it, so we pay. I study physics for fun, but You have real-life training and experience, so I am open to the idea that you may be right.
> 
> The Dunning-Kruger effect may be right, and it is also possible that you have it reversed in your example.


Copper is spendy for transmission. If they knew how to transmit through the open atmosphere they would make long Yankee Green without the cost of transmission lines and maintenance. Microwaves are probably an indication of transmission risk. Easy to get fried in front of a big one ;-(

I have witnessed the Dunning-Kruger Effect at city hall. The deputy mayor says nobody knows more about building codes than he does because he was a housing contract administrator for 40 years, but he does not support footings and foundations. Glad I don't live in a house he administered. ;-)) 5 strikes against him; never signed the front of a paycheck, career public employee cannot be fired for any reason under WA law, no accountability under public duty doctrine, he is a politician, therefore, an ideologist who does not consider facts by definition, and as an administrator never had any real-world experience in the field of administration.

As administrator proof, I offer a job in a hospital. They wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could add a 5 story wing. It was raining and blowing. The building was not watertight, with no windows installed. They were sheet rocking with water standing on the floors. They completed the project. The hospital was scheduled to take possession a week before dark spots started showing through the paint on the walls. All the sheetrock had to be replaced because of mold. I'm sure they made a lasting impression on the hospital ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, post the pics. Propane needs volume to be a hazard. Most of it will dissipate to an inert concentration within a few feet. A leak close to the ground, downwind behind a barrier, or in a low spot can be a hazard. A friend was severely burned reaching into a toolbox to get a tool. There was a propane torch in there. No smell so it was probably lying in wait for quite a while.


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Valentines Day to all. May the love of your life give you the adoration you deserve. And return it in kind.

Ron


----------



## corelz125

This lady found out her dog could hardly hear so she took it to the veterinarian. He found that the problem was hair in its ears. He cleaned both ears and the dog could hear fine. The vet then proceeded to tell the lady that if she wanted to keep this from recurring she should go to the store and get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in the dog's ears once a month.

The lady goes to the drug store and gets some "Nair" hair remover. At the register the druggist tells her, "If you're going to use this under your arms don't use deodorant for a few days." The lady says: "I'm not using it under my arms." The druggist says: "If you're using it on your legs don't shave for a couple of days." The lady says: "I'm not using it on my legs either; if you must know, I'm using it on my schnauzer.." The druggist says: "Stay off your bicycle for at least a week."


----------



## pottz

> This lady found out her dog could hardly hear so she took it to the veterinarian. He found that the problem was hair in its ears. He cleaned both ears and the dog could hear fine. The vet then proceeded to tell the lady that if she wanted to keep this from recurring she should go to the store and get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in the dog's ears once a month.
> 
> The lady goes to the drug store and gets some "Nair" hair remover. At the register the druggist tells her, "If you're going to use this under your arms don't use deodorant for a few days." The lady says: "I'm not using it under my arms." The druggist says: "If you're using it on your legs don't shave for a couple of days." The lady says: "I'm not using it on my legs either; if you must know, I'm using it on my schnauzer.." The druggist says: "Stay off your bicycle for at least a week."
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## pottz

well finally getting too work on the urn got the panels laminated and glued up,got some of the cocbolo trim made and will start on the bottom and top next,just a vague idea what im gonna do right now,kinda create as i go.the veneer is waterfall bubinga the trim will be cocobolo.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Happy Valentines Day to all. May the love of your life give you the adoration you deserve. And return it in kind.
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 today is valentines day but I am willing to bet from the above conversations we will not be going there :>(

"The Dunning-Kruger effect is a hypothetical cognitive bias stating that people with low ability at a task overestimate their ability."* If my assets were to go to zero… I can't tell the banker it was because of the Dunning-Kruger effect.

And then* "But Ananke always was, eternal and infinite.
In this light, it was Woman who WAS FIRST, not Man." * People have the right to believe want they want to, but I will go with the Bible and God's word… *"And the LORD God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam and he slept: and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh instead thereof;
And the rib, which the LORD God had taken from man, made he a woman, and brought her unto the man."*

*Tesla- *
"After Nikola Tesla was found dead in January 1943 in his hotel room in New York City, representatives of the U.S. government's Office of Alien Property seized many documents relating to the brilliant and prolific 86-year-old inventor's work."

https://www.history.com/news/nikola-tesla-files-declassified-fbi

Pottz- nice progress post and pictures- now I am inspired to get back to the woodshop…










50% off tomorrow get there early…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is a trend that I have read about lately-
*'What's the Point?' Young People's Despair Deepens as Covid-19 Crisis Drags On*
In the United States, a quarter of 18- to 24-year-olds said they had seriously considered suicide, one report said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/14/world/europe/youth-mental-health-covid.html


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sure DW, belief is subjective. We all have free will, unless otherwise "subjegated" by Authority.

I would point out that Archaelogists assert that God was a Woman for the better part of the last 200,000 years.

I believe the Greek culture preceded that of Christianity by a few years.

In the Bible, they very much like to turn the Woman into a Betrayer. Not very Christian of them, is it! In the Bible, the Patriarchy subjegated Woman to that of a lesser being, the Patriarchy whom she had given Birth to. I do believe that is called mysogyny.

Without the Ancient Goddess of Fertility, you have no Man.

I will also add that my Wife studies this particular subject in fastideous detail, has read at least 50 books on the subject, which I get to stare at while eating dinner every night. She is Minister of a legal Church which she founded, in which the members study, discourse upon, reflect upon, and promote the Goddess religion. At this point there are over 100 members of this Church, all women, of all ages. This movement to reconnect with the Original religion, roots of which can be found across the Globe, is growing, particularly in the US. Arianne Grande just released a song about this very subject- God is a Woman. As all creatures originate in the Womb, so it is with religion. ANANKE










Also this:



> And then* "But Ananke always was, eternal and infinite.
> In this light, it was Woman who WAS FIRST, not Man." * People have the right to believe want they want to, but I will go with the Bible and God s word… *"And the LORD God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam and he slept: and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh instead thereof;
> And the rib, which the LORD God had taken from man, made he a woman, and brought her unto the man."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Prehistoric versions of the same Deity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Out of respect for Pottz and others, I'll stop posting about religious stuff. Back to the shop…


----------



## Peteybadboy

The basic box of the Urn is done. Resawn from one block all 4 sides. I book matched the sides and mitered the sides to wrap around the pattern. Two coats of shellac to fill the grain, bring up the color and one coat of GF satin. I plan on adding at least 2 more coats of GF. I am keeping the design simple because this is not about me. Lid will be Mahogany which gets this nice warm Orange/salmon color. Inside dimensions 6×6x9 324 cubic inches. I hope that is enough.





































I look forward to a drink and your comments.

No match w the Girls today one had to work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> T
> 
> I look forward to a drink and your comments.
> 
> No match w the Girls today one had to work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks fantastic!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats a real nice grain match on the box, Petey. The character of the wood is also awesome.

I see you all are having an Arctic Insurgency, maybe someone should deploy the National Guard, or build a wall, or something.

There is an old sacred remedy to fight the Cold - whereby you hit your thumb with a hammer and you will then forget about the Cold for a time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Petey


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Awesome urn *Petey.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What happens when you collapse an underwater air bubble with sound>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

You get light! That looks just like a star.


----------



## pottz

> The basic box of the Urn is done. Resawn from one block all 4 sides. I book matched the sides and mitered the sides to wrap around the pattern. Two coats of shellac to fill the grain, bring up the color and one coat of GF satin. I plan on adding at least 2 more coats of GF. I am keeping the design simple because this is not about me. Lid will be Mahogany which gets this nice warm Orange/salmon color. Inside dimensions 6×6x9 324 cubic inches. I hope that is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to a drink and your comments.
> 
> No match w the Girls today one had to work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real good petey,size is plenty they say figure 1 cubic inch per pound the person weighed so unless theweigh over 324 pomds you'll be good.got a quite a bit done myself today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is a trend that I have read about lately-
> *'What's the Point?' Young People's Despair Deepens as Covid-19 Crisis Drags On*
> In the United States, a quarter of 18- to 24-year-olds said they had seriously considered suicide, one report said.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/14/world/europe/youth-mental-health-covid.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I read too many NY Times to be able to see that one. The digital age and addiction to social media without any relief 24/7 is taking its toll ;-((

*DW* If your assets go to 0 it will most likely be because of Dunning Kruger Effect in WA DC and the Fed keeping interest rates below 0 by printing money.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This lady found out her dog could hardly hear so she took it to the veterinarian. He found that the problem was hair in its ears. He cleaned both ears and the dog could hear fine. The vet then proceeded to tell the lady that if she wanted to keep this from recurring she should go to the store and get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in the dog's ears once a month.
> 
> The lady goes to the drug store and gets some "Nair" hair remover. At the register the druggist tells her, "If you're going to use this under your arms don't use deodorant for a few days." The lady says: "I'm not using it under my arms." The druggist says: "If you're using it on your legs don't shave for a couple of days." The lady says: "I'm not using it on my legs either; if you must know, I'm using it on my schnauzer.." The druggist says: "Stay off your bicycle for at least a week."
> 
> - corelz125


;-)) ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks guys.

Pottz glad you are making progress. And some comfort that the urn is the correct size. phew.

Topa This is our outdoor dining. The opening to the right is completely open, all the openings to the left have screens down (that you can't see) to keep out the sun and protect from getting hit w a golf ball. We have 4 to 5 Propane heaters in this area. I would like to know what you think?










I would like to know if you think this is not safe or have any questions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Tesla- *
> "After Nikola Tesla was found dead in January 1943 in his hotel room in New York City, representatives of the U.S. government's Office of Alien Property seized many documents relating to the brilliant and prolific 86-year-old inventor's work."
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/nikola-tesla-files-declassified-fbi
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That reminds me of a Death Ray job I was on at the Lazy B's Southpark plant. It was one of my first contracts when I started business. They had a giant electrical service that could have powered about half of Shiddale. The guys all seemed to know the project was part of the top secret Star Wars offensive. There was a long tunnel with a temporary wall at the end. The location was for a giant mirror to be placed there in the future. The mirror was to reflect a laser beam up to satellites circling the globe. The satellites were to redirect the laser beam to anywhere on earth. From right here in Shiddale they could shoot down a 747 over Moscow.

I worked a lot of top-secret projects including buildings that no one would admit existed. At first, I didn't know why they would not admit the building we were in did not exist, but I finally went along with working in non-existing buildings. The Star Wars Offensive project did not require any security clearance. Since we all knew what we were building I concluded it was all BS to bluff Russia. They collapsed a few years after that.

There were a few guys moving into the building before we completed it. One was playing with lasers and mirrors. He was probably the smartest guy I ever saw. He tried to tell me he needed something done. I had no idea what he was saying. Another engineer told me he needed a couple of cables ran across the room. His IQ was so high he could not comprehend how to explain simple things to normal people. The engineer said he could hardly comprehend driving a vehicle because it was too simple.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey I love the grain on the box. Beautiful.

Bought my wife 5 sheets of plywood today for Valentine's Day. I think it would have been cheaper to buy diamonds. 50$ sheet for pine plywood.

In reality, the ply is for my new assembly table. Made a plan last night and made a cut list.

Anyone got a suggestion for finish for top? Thought about just waxing it. The only thing that will get on it is glue.


----------



## corelz125

This is outdoor dining in the winter in NYC. Not much outdoors about it besides being on the curb of the restaurant


----------



## corelz125

Box looks awesome Petey


----------



## 987Ron

Petey
The box and the grain are wonderful


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is outdoor dining in the winter in NYC. Not much outdoors about it besides being on the curb of the restaurant
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I am seeing similar outdoor bump-outs as well in AZ. Shall we say this is part of the new normal? Also, it is foreseeable to see pedestrians being in danger of being hit by a vehicle passing by… But as many people know commerce nows how to adapt to society- Bon appetite…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey and Pottz- I am enjoying watching both of these builds… How are the corner joints connected what method are you using?

What type of liner will you use for the interior and will the ashes go into the box with a bag/container or directly?

The lid will be sealed, removable, or lockable?


----------



## pottz

> Petey I love the grain on the box. Beautiful.
> 
> Bought my wife 5 sheets of plywood today for Valentine's Day. I think it would have been cheaper to buy diamonds. 50$ sheet for pine plywood.
> 
> In reality, the ply is for my new assembly table. Made a plan last night and made a cut list.
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion for finish for top? Thought about just waxing it. The only thing that will get on it is glue.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


mine is covered with masonite,very hard a durable then i just give it a coat of wax now and then,has worked well for me.


----------



## pottz

> This is outdoor dining in the winter in NYC. Not much outdoors about it besides being on the curb of the restaurant
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's kind of stupid they take those tents and put curtains all the way around which just creates a room which defeats the purpose of outdoor dining being safe.


----------



## pottz

> Petey and Pottz- I am enjoying watching both of these builds… How are the corner joints connected what method are you using?
> 
> What type of liner will you use for the interior and will the ashes go into the box with a bag/container or directly?
> 
> The lid will be sealed, removable, or lockable?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well on mine the corners are mitered but will be covered with trim.the ashes come in a plastic bag that she can just put in the urn,i wont seal the lid because she intends too eventually scatter some of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pottz glad you are making progress. And some comfort that the urn is the correct size. phew.
> 
> Topa This is our outdoor dining. The opening to the right is completely open, all the openings to the left have screens down (that you can t see) to keep out the sun and protect from getting hit w a golf ball. We have 4 to 5 Propane heaters in this area. I would like to know what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know if you think this is not safe or have any questions.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I wouldn't worry about it. It is open and the chances of a leak no one smelled is very slim. Most small leaks dissipate as they enter the atmosphere. The issue here is an oversized tank (1000 gallons) which probably has odor fade, the largest earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment or at least in the top 3 over a magnitude 9 will roll the unsecured tanks breaking loose their piping and possibly breaking off valves, gauges, and pressure relief. Safety devices are prone to failure when out of position. 4.5 foot tall or higher illegal barriers surrounding over half the site with more illegal barriers tapering down so that 92% of the perimeter has them to maintain any escaped gas in the area. There is a 32 ton 6-foot high concrete wall standing on top of the ground adjacent to the tank. The footing correction design allows for the wall to fall towards the tank. Safety rules, not a code violation, says to not store heavy objects near propane tanks. The code is adamant about preventing physical damages to tanks but concentrates on vehicle damage. No code can anticipate risks created by all the other codes being violated. I doubt if they ever dreamed anyone would be stupid enough to build 32-ton walls like a giant domino. You don't have any of those issues.

It would take a major equipment failure to be a risk on the patio. If a hose did break, the high flow shut off in the tank would stop any leak that is faster than normal product usage. In addition to that, the hose may have a safety shutdown (*Internal back check* ) if it is damaged, cut, or broken. https://www.etrailer.com/Propane/MB-Sturgis/100473-12.html
I had one fail on my RV. Propane just quit flowing through the connection hose.

Propane is relatively safe if anyone in a position of authority or the user cares about safety.

The biggest problem we have is the State of WA supports free-dumb and promotes irresponsibility and no accountability.


----------



## pottz

this is where i finished the day,trim and bottom not yet attached until im happy with the look.he was a hunter so im gonna make a handle for the top with some antler,he also loved to fish so i may incorporate something related.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am impressed by the miters on the corners of the urns. If I could do that I wouldn't have to hand-cut dovetails ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Raising panels, today…









2 Panels needed raised…and then their backs needed rebates..
.








Then the frames needed fitted to the panels..









Did not get around to doing any glue ups….I also cleaned up the shop's floor..









That 30 gal. can WAS empty, when it came down to the shop…..kind of full, now…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> this is where i finished the day,trim and bottom not yet attached until im happy with the look.he was a hunter so im gonna make a handle for the top with some antler,he also loved to fish so i may incorporate something related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 Pottz I am enjoying you more and more with you posting photos similar to Bandit and Gunny posting progress of the project. Then when I see it on the projects page, IMO I can recall the steps that it took to finish it. And more importantly, wondering what Bandit is going to do with that barrel of scraps. I have so many memories of the scrap barrel; what stays or goes. Here is some music to go with making the decision scrap bin or trash?














... so I made one for my treasures… Guys, I can't say enough about not only having that one piece of wood but the memories… the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## pottz

> this is where i finished the day,trim and bottom not yet attached until im happy with the look.he was a hunter so im gonna make a handle for the top with some antler,he also loved to fish so i may incorporate something related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Pottz I am enjoying you more and more with you posting photos similar to Bandit and Gunny posting progress of the project. Then when I see it on the projects page, IMO I can recall the steps that it took to finish it. And more importantly, wondering what Bandit is going to do with that barrel of scraps. I have so many memories of the scrap barrel; what stays or goes. Here is some music to go with making the decision scrap bin or trash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so I made one for my treasures… Guys, I can t say enough about not only having that one piece of wood but the memories… the good, bad and ugly.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks dw.i need some opinion on the top i dont know if i wanna go with the maple burl or not,kinda clashes i think.maybe i will stain it a medium brown or go with something else.give me feed back guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> this is where i finished the day,trim and bottom not yet attached until im happy with the look.he was a hunter so im gonna make a handle for the top with some antler,he also loved to fish so i may incorporate something related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


The crown, final, or handle IMO is a major focal point on the piece- here is an idea that you may want to make; one for the Duck…


----------



## pottz

> this is where i finished the day,trim and bottom not yet attached until im happy with the look.he was a hunter so im gonna make a handle for the top with some antler,he also loved to fish so i may incorporate something related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The crown, final, or handle IMO is a major focal point on the piece- here is an idea that you may want to make; one for the Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


when he passes maybe but not this time.my buddy is getting a deer antler handle,which is only fitting.


----------



## pottz

valentines day dinner,prime filet mignon simple salad and baked potato with a nice red blend wine from one of our fav wineries.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I agree, yet keep us posted- and we will give you feedback… IMO TMI on what you post- Petey is posting but does not post progress pics like the rest of you 3.

Side analysis: Petey isn't showing his Festool's yet I see the Mirka sander in Pottz's pic's

Best to both of you- and the love that you are sharing with your loved ones. A person could not ask for more…



> valentines day dinner,prime filet mignon simple salad and baked potato with a nice red blend wine from one of our fav wineries.
> 
> - pottz


I didn't see if you had a table for me!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I agree, yet keep us posted- and we will give you feedback… IMO TMI on what you post- Petey is posting but does not post progress pics like the rest of you 3.
> 
> Side analysis: Petey isn t showing his Festool s yet I see the Mirka sander in Pottz s pic s
> 
> Best to both of you- and the love that you are sharing with your loved ones. A person could not ask for more…
> 
> valentines day dinner,prime filet mignon simple salad and baked potato with a nice red blend wine from one of our fav wineries.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I didn t see if you had a table for me!!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i find a lot of comfort that petey and i can share this sad journey together rather than go it alone,his progress keeps me going when id rather not,hopefully vise versa.this is a project where failure is not an option,we must succeed!

sorry dw.it's a private party tonight my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- I agree, yet keep us posted- and we will give you feedback… IMO TMI on what you post- Petey is posting but does not post progress pics like the rest of you 3.
> 
> Side analysis: Petey isn t showing his Festool s yet I see the Mirka sander in Pottz s pic s
> 
> Best to both of you- and the love that you are sharing with your loved ones. A person could not ask for more…
> 
> valentines day dinner,prime filet mignon simple salad and baked potato with a nice red blend wine from one of our fav wineries.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I didn t see if you had a table for me!!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i find a lot of comfort that petey and i can share this sad journey together rather than go it alone,his progress keeps me going when id rather not,hopefully vise versa.this is a project where failure is not an option,we must succeed!
> 
> - pottz


This is not something to be taken lightly- IMO - horizontal deer handle -


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I agree, yet keep us posted- and we will give you feedback… IMO TMI on what you post- Petey is posting but does not post progress pics like the rest of you 3.
> 
> Side analysis: Petey isn t showing his Festool s yet I see the Mirka sander in Pottz s pic s
> 
> Best to both of you- and the love that you are sharing with your loved ones. A person could not ask for more…
> 
> valentines day dinner,prime filet mignon simple salad and baked potato with a nice red blend wine from one of our fav wineries.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I didn t see if you had a table for me!!!!!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i find a lot of comfort that petey and i can share this sad journey together rather than go it alone,his progress keeps me going when id rather not,hopefully vise versa.this is a project where failure is not an option,we must succeed!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is not something to be taken lightly- IMO - horizontal deer handle -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


antler yes but done a little different.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As I say goodnight, is there any final that would express your own personal urn?*

Mine-










The container is the focal point with the "cap" being "closed" ... rub it 3 times and ask D-W for a wish..


----------



## corelz125

People actually have to walk through some of these enclosures as they cover the sidewalks. Something with a fishing hook maybe on there pottz but cant come up with anything right now


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max this one for you…










https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## pottz

> Top Max this one for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well thank you for giving me nightmares dw!!! good night sir!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian,* Tesla should have gone this way with his Death Ray: "In 1929, the German physicist Hermann Oberth developed plans for a space station from which a 100-metre-wide concave mirror could be used to reflect sunlight onto a concentrated point on the earth." No giant generator needed ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - pottz


Thats looking pretty sharp. How will you finish the piece? Your Maloof go to, or what? I like the maple top, but then agree with you that it does stand out some. The eye is drawn to it immediately. The antler will be whiteish too, no? I say go with your gut. If you did an applique (like a trout or fishhook) in maple over the burl that would balance things out some. Just one on the "front" would be enough. Depends on where you want the eye to fall, in this case, I think it should be the burl, so tone down the top by using the same wood as the base and corner trim, then the antler would be a focal point. Just some early morning, pre-coffee thoughts.

When you hit the burl with oil or whatever She really gonna POP.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Brian,* Tesla should have gone this way with his Death Ray: "In 1929, the German physicist Hermann Oberth developed plans for a space station from which a 100-metre-wide concave mirror could be used to reflect sunlight onto a concentrated point on the earth." No giant generator needed ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They have a rather large power plant here in Spain, where they have an array of parabolic mirrors that focus the sunlight on a water tank, heating the water to steam, which then turns a turbine, or something like that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We were, or I was, talking before about the Pyramids and how they might have been built. Some of the blocks in the wall that surrounds the Pyramid are 1000 tons - no way that was moved by men, burros, or elephants. We cannot get our heads around how that was done, there are all kinds of theories, some bordering on the ridiculous.

Well, it may be that the answer to the mystery is very simple. No need for Aliens, no need for some high-tech ancient civilization, no need for sound - Magic. If we were to attempt to build a structure like the Khufu pyramid today, how would we go about it? Would we quarry thousands, or millions of tons of stone, or would we would use Cement!

I was close to being right when I suggested that stone was cut to precision using a plasma arc, but not quite.

This documentary explains how it may have been done. It is a very long documentary, 3 hrs plus, but it is very good, and there is alot of info not just on the building of the Pyramid, but also on the planning, their system of Sacred Geometry, the water-clock they used to measure time, and how they devised a simple way to make consistent measurements using a drop of water as the constant base unit of measure - which equals exactly one centimeter. Thats right, all our units of measure today, kilo, meter, liter, inch, pound, gallon, originate with the Egyptians.

It could be that all those super smooth granite, basalt, and other extremely hard stone, statues that we have in our museums, were poured into forms, rather than carved. Thus, the smoothness would be inherent in the result, no need for further polishing.

I will summarize for those who dont wish to watch this, or dont have the time.

All the blocks were poured in place, using a lime-based cement. After curing, ending up with limestone block.
Granite was melted with a very large lens that focused sunlight, and the molten granite was poured into forms in place. Melting temp for granite is about 1200º; the temp of the Sun is roughly 5000º. With a sufficient lens it would be easy to melt granite. It is also rather easy to make the lens with the right materials; materials other than what you would use to make glass.

The Movie: Great Pyramid K>>>>>>>>>>>






There are only two ways in which these could have been made. Either a lathe of some type was used, or they were poured into molds.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW corners at the moment are just glued at a 45. I plan to add small splines to reinforce. No liner as I am told remains will be in a plastic bag?

Topa, if you have a table saw then to do very accurate miters build a sled that is dedicated to 45 miter. When I get back from this short trip I can post a picture of the sled. I also have the incra 1000 HD on a sled which is amazing.

Pottz, I'm thinking ebonize the lid. Black always works. It is not for everyone so….

Brian this is very interesting. Is anyone melting granite now for art work? I will have to look that up


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max this one for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Immermet must be failing. This wasn't visible when I posted 45 minutes later. I gave up on that 20 years ago. Amazing it still goes on and on. Demonstrates how incompetent the rest of the world is, eh?

Speaking of Immermet, CBS 60 Minutes reported on the Solar Power attack by Russian spies. They now have hacking so sophisticated it cannot be cleaned up without replacing all hardware! ;-(( I have always required my banks and CC companies to send paper statements so I have proof of an account and balance.

The race is on. Will the hackers steal all the American dollars before the Fed destroys it?



> *Brian,* Tesla should have gone this way with his Death Ray: "In 1929, the German physicist Hermann Oberth developed plans for a space station from which a 100-metre-wide concave mirror could be used to reflect sunlight onto a concentrated point on the earth." No giant generator needed ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> They have a rather large power plant here in Spain, where they have an array of parabolic mirrors that focus the sunlight on a water tank, heating the water to steam, which then turns a turbine, or something like that.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That probably makes more sense than solar cells ;-) I'll try to watch your documentary when I have time in ht next couple of days.

*pottz* I like your contrast on your urn… Gues that proves beauty is in the eye of the beholder, eh?

*petey* I have a shed. Might need practice ;-) I never seem to get them perfect. Making it out of square seems to be easier ;-)))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, did some digging, totally possible to melt granite with a fresnel lens, tons of vids on youtube. The stone begins to melt almost immediately.

If molten granite was poured into forms, as we use today for cement, then that would explain how they were able to get perfect 90º angles in stone, with minimal effort.



> The race is on. Will the hackers steal all the American dollars before the Fed destroys it?
> 
> *Funny!*
> 
> Making it out of square seems to be easier ;-)))
> 
> *And funnier!*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## 987Ron

Deep thought on the pyramids! Beyond me.

However I read that I am now 95% immune from the virus as I have had both shots. The Israeli's have done some extensive testing on post immunization immunity. Supports getting the vaccine.

My limited brain was wondering if I am 95% immune, what part of me is not. Logic would indicate the arm where the shots were administered would be in the 95% area as they are the closest to the injection site. Maybe the feet are not immune as they are the farthest from the injection site.
Do socks and shoes function like the mask does to keep the virus at bay? Wash my feet after going out?
Leaves one wondering.

Time to go to the shop and do something I know a little about.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Presidents Day holiday*










*Best Presidents' Day sales 2021: deals at Home Depot, Best Buy, Amazon and more…*
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/best-presidents-day-sales-2021-deals-at-home-depot-best-buy-amazon-and-more


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Thats looking pretty sharp. How will you finish the piece? Your Maloof go to, or what? I like the maple top, but then agree with you that it does stand out some. The eye is drawn to it immediately. The antler will be whiteish too, no? I say go with your gut. If you did an applique (like a trout or fishhook) in maple over the burl that would balance things out some. Just one on the "front" would be enough. Depends on where you want the eye to fall, in this case, I think it should be the burl, so tone down the top by using the same wood as the base and corner trim, then the antler would be a focal point. Just some early morning, pre-coffee thoughts.
> 
> When you hit the burl with oil or whatever She really gonna POP.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah im thinking the same,i used bubinga on the base so maybe the same for the top.the antler is a light brown color.


----------



## corelz125

Women are honest, loyal, and forgiving.
They are smart, knowing that knowledge is power.
But they still know how to use their softer side to make a point.
Women want to be the best for their family, their friends, and themselves.
Their hearts break when a friend dies.
They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.
A woman can make a romantic evening unforgettable.
Women come in all sizes, in all colors and shapes.
They live in homes, apartments and cabins.
They drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.
The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin!
Women do more than just give birth.
They bring joy and hope.
They give compassion and ideals.
They give moral support to their family and friends.
And all they want back is a hug, a smile and for you to do the same to people you come in contact with.

MEN
Men are good at lifting heavy stuff and killing spiders.


----------



## pottz

> Women are honest, loyal, and forgiving.
> They are smart, knowing that knowledge is power.
> But they still know how to use their softer side to make a point.
> Women want to be the best for their family, their friends, and themselves.
> Their hearts break when a friend dies.
> They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.
> A woman can make a romantic evening unforgettable.
> Women come in all sizes, in all colors and shapes.
> They live in homes, apartments and cabins.
> They drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.
> The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin!
> Women do more than just give birth.
> They bring joy and hope.
> They give compassion and ideals.
> They give moral support to their family and friends.
> And all they want back is a hug, a smile and for you to do the same to people you come in contact with.
> 
> MEN
> Men are good at lifting heavy stuff and killing spiders.
> 
> - corelz125


;-) thats what my wife says.


----------



## corelz125

Thats what we evolved to be Pottz. I'd say the toes Ron they can be the last 5% of the body.


----------



## DS

> Thats what we evolved to be Pottz. I d say the toes Ron they can be the last 5% of the body.
> 
> - corelz125


There you have it.
Cut off your toes for 100% immunity!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice!



> Women are honest, loyal, and forgiving.
> They are smart, knowing that knowledge is power.
> But they still know how to use their softer side to make a point.
> Women want to be the best for their family, their friends, and themselves.
> Their hearts break when a friend dies.
> They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.
> A woman can make a romantic evening unforgettable.
> Women come in all sizes, in all colors and shapes.
> They live in homes, apartments and cabins.
> They drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.
> The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin!
> Women do more than just give birth.
> They bring joy and hope.
> They give compassion and ideals.
> They give moral support to their family and friends.
> And all they want back is a hug, a smile and for you to do the same to people you come in contact with.
> 
> MEN
> Men are good at lifting heavy stuff and killing spiders.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## bandit571

Knew better than to even go near the shop…









Look what happened…sheesh…all I was going to do was try out a way to clamp up the corners…get the cauls pre-made..and get the clamps pre-set…









Afraid to even try to move this off the tablesaw/assembly table….I guess Door#2 will just have to wait…









At least I can recycle the clamping stuff….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Queu terror music, in 3….. 2….. 1…..










One for Topa>>>>>>>>>>

Client: There is a problem somewhere, can you fix it?

Topa: No!


----------



## corelz125

That must be a fun feeling. Look like a piece of cheese on a cracker for a 18' shark. Think Gunny would give that wiring a shot he has the paper work for it


----------



## moke

Hey DW--
I was fascinated by the Debt clock….I had heard several times how much of each tax dollar it takes to service the debt. It seems to be a number that is not agreed on…I was surprised that the Debt Clock didn't reflect that….or did I miss it?

Brian, I am a graduate of a Photographic Institute, we took Physics as related to lens manufacture and aberrational correction. I have revisited that study several times in my career, for various reasons. Lens grinding is not an easy task, and until the 90's was all done by hand…..I have questions as to whether ancient man could produce the glass and grind it to be able to focus light for cutting. I am not saying that I don't believe it isn't possible, I'm just saying it is not a simple process. What I am saying is that production of a pyramid would not be the amazing part, production of the glass used to cut the block would far outrank it.

Topa…I have always believed that Star Wars was completed…..it seemed to go away, or at least go out of the conversation. I believe it left discussions because it was completed.

Pottzy-Is there 2 for 1 drinks during Happy Hour? R and C please…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mike- the debt clock was meant to be something to think about as to how accurate is it? All I can say is that when a country runs up debt and continues to do so- then there will be a day of reckoning and our purchasing power diminishes. There are many currencies that have gone kaput… 
In 1999, I was buying gold at around $200 -300 per ounce and it went up to $1,900 per ounce…then dropped IMO due to controlling factors… Today, it is quite foreseeable to see "new taxes" to help offset the economic collapse due to debt, in the US. In the mid-1990s Canada's debt was high and its dollar was sinking- they added an 18%
Goods and Service Tax (GST). And like all taxes, they don't go away.

I think that we are going digital and bitcoins type currencies will be the new norm. Change comes slowly, but the powers to make it work will do so. This is similar to electric vehicles- they are here and we will see more and more…

We are born with a birth certificate, get married with a certificate, and die with a death certificate.










*I believe that this clock is accurate…*

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Moke, if you watch the documentary, or if you dont, anyway, it is clearly explained that this lens was NOT GLASS. It was not ground to shape either, it was poured into a mold. I dont recall what the ingredients were, caustic soda was one. Think of it more as a crystal, perhaps. Of course, one rather blaring question is how they came up with the idea to begin with. Moreover, these are not ancient men were are talking about, no matter how the Pyramids were built, the level of mathematical planning is astounding, and very advanced; the whole structure was planned and built using sacred geometry. These people were no different than we are. I would say, even smarter than a large percentage of people who "graduate" high school today. Calculating volume of something that big, for instance; or the descending tunnel that goes about 100 meters underground is to within 1 centimeter from end to end (this accuracy is not going to happen with copper chisels and rocks as tools, not to mention other problems like a light source, digging above your head or below your feet, and the exhaled CO2 that would have killed someone in about an hour.). At any rate, one does not begin building such a massive structure without a precise detailed plan to begin with.

All I am saying, really, is that this is one explanation/theory. A very simple one. For anyone to really get a mental grasp of it, they would need to watch the documentary.


----------



## bandit571

When it is snowing so hard, ya can't even see a block down the street…time for one of these..









And just stay the bloody hell home…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit good plan on staying in and nice work! I was taught to put finish on the panel before glue up. That way when it expands and contracts there is no unfinish line that will show.

Brian I am in 30 min this am on the documentary.

DW yes on killing spiders and rats anything that moves. See you guys later . Dinner out tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Hey DW--
> I was fascinated by the Debt clock….I had heard several times how much of each tax dollar it takes to service the debt. It seems to be a number that is not agreed on…I was surprised that the Debt Clock didn t reflect that….or did I miss it?
> 
> Brian, I am a graduate of a Photographic Institute, we took Physics as related to lens manufacture and aberrational correction. I have revisited that study several times in my career, for various reasons. Lens grinding is not an easy task, and until the 90 s was all done by hand…..I have questions as to whether ancient man could produce the glass and grind it to be able to focus light for cutting. I am not saying that I don t believe it isn t possible, I m just saying it is not a simple process. What I am saying is that production of a pyramid would not be the amazing part, production of the glass used to cut the block would far outrank it.
> 
> Topa…I have always believed that Star Wars was completed…..it seemed to go away, or at least go out of the conversation. I believe it left discussions because it was completed.
> 
> Pottzy-Is there 2 for 1 drinks during Happy Hour? R and C please…..
> 
> - moke


always for a regular,comin right up.


----------



## pottz

brian you been out in the sun too long you look a lot darker,maybe need a shave too.wifes been gone and you let yourself go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One for Topa>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Client: There is a problem somewhere, can you fix it?
> 
> Topa: No!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I have seen worse ;-)) Reminds me of a friend recommending me to a contractor looking for someone to save an account. The electrician doing the work had issues of some kind and his work looked like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey DW--
> I was fascinated by the Debt clock….I had heard several times how much of each tax dollar it takes to service the debt. It seems to be a number that is not agreed on…I was surprised that the Debt Clock didn t reflect that….or did I miss it?
> 
> ...........
> 
> Topa…I have always believed that Star Wars was completed…..it seemed to go away, or at least go out of the conversation. I believe it left discussions because it was completed.
> 
> - moke


Interest rates at 0 there is no debt service ;-)

I'm sure we have Star Wars technology, but I doubt we can shoot down planes over Moscow with a laser from Seattle. If we could I'm sure Iran and Iraq would have evaporated in the last few years, maybe Afghanistan too.


----------



## corelz125

- wildwoodbybrianjohns

Where are the meatballs for all of that spaghetti?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think that we are going digital and bitcoins type currencies will be the new norm. Change comes slowly, but the powers to make it work will do so. This is similar to electric vehicles- they are here and we will see more and more…
> 
> We are born with a birth certificate, get married with a certificate, and die with a death certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe that this clock is accurate…*
> 
> https://www.xmasclock.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Coronavirus restrictions with many merchants refusing cash and checks advance that process exponentially. The only thing preventing complete conversion is WA requiring the Pot Stores to be cash-only ;-))

Those certificates are a 20th Century phenomenon. My bride has to check census and family Bibles for genealogy research. They will probably be a requirement for the foreseeable future. Only about 1 or 2 % are as good as their word ;-(

The clock is accurate. Will the world last that long? Shiddalites are trying to end it ;-((

Sorry about the melancholy attitude. I finished my chity council meeting public input a little while ago. I was the happiest guy in the world before being annexed and discovered the mayor brings Myopic Financial Focus Policy from Boeing willing to kill for a few dollars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Where are the meatballs for all of that spaghetti?
> 
> - corelz125


Meatballs will short out that spaghetti ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pottz and DW, awhile back I believe you guys bought a free hand router table dust collection thingy that connects to the router plate. I was wondering if you had a chance to use it and if it's any good?

I have to design a new router table at work. They use it for really big dining table base pieces so a normal router table doesn't work.

Right now dust collection is non existent and I want to improve that. Was thinking about how to.

Here is a pic of the base that would get flush trimmed on this table.


----------



## moke

DW- Just the "Clock" itself is a piece of work! I can't begin to fathom the difficulty to put that together. I asked about the Debt service because in the 2016 campaign there were 17 candidates in Iowa for months. I live in Cedar Rapids so we sure had our share. I was a Commander in the local Sheriff's Office for all the part timers. We had constant requests for security and the cost of servicing the debt was a constant issue mentioned. I never hear much about it now. If I remember right I think the debit was 19 trillion almost 20 and it was said that the cost to service the debt was 40 some cents out of a dollar. I know some of the debt is borrowed from China and various places and some is just plain printing more money…..either way that is scary. I was surprised that the debt was only 27 trillion as we must have added to it in the last year with the stimulus programs. Maybe Topa or someone smarter than me can explain it briefly. (I took macro economics twice in College, either way it was 40+ years ago).

Brian, Thanks for the explanation about the crystals. I will watch the video. I am a huge fan of History and have watched and read many things about Egypt. It is one of Favorite things to study. I have seen many explanations of how the pyramids were built. There seem to be as many explanations as there are archeologists. This one seems original. I have always been impressed as to how accurate and precise they are. I am sure you heard recently about the guy flying the drone overhead discovered they are 8 sided. (dimpled in the middle on each side)
I guess I am so interested in History because of the inherent mysteries that accompany these things. I do laugh at the Archeologists…I recently was reading an article that said we have only found 10% of the things Egypt has to offer…..now if they are not found how do they know it's 10%....I love statistics and have to laugh…..89.23487% of statistics are made up!

Topa, I guess I always saw Star Wars as being more like an Iron Dome type of deal…..more meant for Knocking down in bound Nukes rather than a weapon to target planes and such. These are scary times and the thought of a Star Wars protection system ads some comfort. True or not…..I'm going with it!

Pottzy-May I have another R&C….You have a nice place here..I was thinking of checking with Jon Taffer, the Bar Rescue Guy come in….yell at you for a while then fix up the place for free (See if Petey can make the countertops)....Taffer either is the baddest guy around or has his production team bribe these owners or has spent some serious hospital time! Oh.. Do we have quesadillas available?
Thanks guys!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> When it is snowing so hard, ya can t even see a block down the street…time for one of these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just stay the bloody hell home…
> 
> - bandit571


In my neck of the woods, everyone drinks whiskey when it snows. I usually just stuck with Shiraz.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Made my workbench this morning. Still have to mount the vise and do some little things, but the large part is done. I will post pics when done.

Pottz, I really like your urn lid in the pic. It matched the rest of the urn. If it were me, I would place the handle up on pegs so you can still see the lid.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lol. Yep, trying out a new look. What, you no likey likey? I thought I was looking kinda Guapo. No, I thought I would fit in more round here as a bunch of you guys use your dogs for an avatar.


> brian you been out in the sun too long you look a lot darker,maybe need a shave too.wifes been gone and you let yourself go.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, Moke, and All, this documentary is good in many ways, far as history goes, but there are some serious holes in the theory. The drop of water as equaling a centimeter is also questionable because this depends on how the measurement is done. I tried it and it didnt once come up as a centimeter exactly. The biggest problem is, when you melt granite you dont get granite as a result, you get rhyolite or maybe obsidian. Also, no one has ever found one of these so called lenses, as far as we know. If you click the link and then just browse the comments you can get some idea of other problems. The last 1/2 hour or so gets into territory which is, at the least flawed, and rather political. Still worth watching, IMO. One really cool bit of info was, with the problem of CO2 buildup in an enclosed space, turns out this can be negated by the limestone dust, as it binds CO2.

Some interesting screen captures:

The mold and the result:










Yucatan. Recall that the Egyptians were not caucasian, as some have asserted. Later with the Ptolemy (Greek) dynasty yes, but not prior. One curious thing about alot of the Egyptian statues is that the noses are chopped off, like with the Sphinx, the documentary goes into some detail as to why that might be.










This heiroglyph exists in only two places in the world. Djedefre was Khufu´s son; the smaller of the three pyramids at Giza is his.










This is a stele from Tiahuanico, South America. Lower left corner you can see three pyramids, just as at Giza.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and DW, awhile back I believe you guys bought a free hand router table dust collection thingy that connects to the router plate. I was wondering if you had a chance to use it and if it's any good?
> 
> I have to design a new router table at work. They use it for really big dining table base pieces so a normal router table doesn't work.
> 
> Right now dust collection is non existent and I want to improve that. Was thinking about how to.
> 
> Here is a pic of the base that would get flush trimmed on this table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when dw showed it i thought it a great way too collect dust on a procedure you normally cant.i dont think he bought one but i did,cant give a review yet because it wont ship until the end of the month!stay tuned.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW- Just the "Clock" itself is a piece of work! I can t begin to fathom the difficulty to put that together. I asked about the Debt service because in the 2016 campaign there were 17 candidates in Iowa for months. I live in Cedar Rapids so we sure had our share. I was a Commander in the local Sheriff s Office for all the part timers. We had constant requests for security and the cost of servicing the debt was a constant issue mentioned. I never hear much about it now. If I remember right I think the debit was 19 trillion almost 20 and it was said that the cost to service the debt was 40 some cents out of a dollar. I know some of the debt is borrowed from China and various places and some is just plain printing more money…..either way that is scary. I was surprised that the debt was only 27 trillion as we must have added to it in the last year with the stimulus programs. Maybe Topa or someone smarter than me can explain it briefly. (I took macro economics twice in College, either way it was 40+ years ago).
> 
> Topa, I guess I always saw Star Wars as being more like an Iron Dome type of deal…..more meant for Knocking down in bound Nukes rather than a weapon to target planes and such. These are scary times and the thought of a Star Wars protection system ads some comfort. True or not…..I m going with it!
> 
> - moke


I have studied economics some. I doubt if I'm any smarter than you. The comment was somewhat facetious with a bit of pragmatic truth. When a $20,000 dollar savings account pays $.23 a month interest, borrowing is literally free 
;-(( I told Chase seeing a few cents of interest on my statement every month really P1$$ed me off! I noticed they stopped it. Not sure if I was the cause or if interest rates dropped ;-)) I'm surprised the whole system hasn't already collapsed.

Greedy corporate and Wall Street management has destroyed America. GE CEO Jack Welch bragged about inventing outsourcing and shipping American jobs overseas in his autobiography. When Nixon opened the Chinese market for Pepsi saying they were an endless marketing opportunity, I said they are an endless cheap labor opportunity without any money to buy any American exports. They literally gave China what they have today. Giving China Preferred Nation Status in 2001 sealed the deal. Ross Perot warned us, US ;-((

I guess Star Wars has many branches. I recall asking Mom about the war in the Cuban Missile Crisis. She said there isn't anything we can do about it, so don't worry about it. After finding out Nixon committed treason with North Vietnam extending the war to defeat LBJ, I concluded if Tricky Dick had won in 1960, there would have been a nuclear war. None of our current problems would have developed in the last 50 years, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- respectfully your new avatar- does not pop…

Yet here is one type that may work










or to get your creative juices thing- here is the classic avatar that will get "notice"








That one was for you Pottz…

*Guys remember we are on our last warning…*


----------



## pottz

> DW- Just the "Clock" itself is a piece of work! I can t begin to fathom the difficulty to put that together. I asked about the Debt service because in the 2016 campaign there were 17 candidates in Iowa for months. I live in Cedar Rapids so we sure had our share. I was a Commander in the local Sheriff s Office for all the part timers. We had constant requests for security and the cost of servicing the debt was a constant issue mentioned. I never hear much about it now. If I remember right I think the debit was 19 trillion almost 20 and it was said that the cost to service the debt was 40 some cents out of a dollar. I know some of the debt is borrowed from China and various places and some is just plain printing more money…..either way that is scary. I was surprised that the debt was only 27 trillion as we must have added to it in the last year with the stimulus programs. Maybe Topa or someone smarter than me can explain it briefly. (I took macro economics twice in College, either way it was 40+ years ago).
> 
> Brian, Thanks for the explanation about the crystals. I will watch the video. I am a huge fan of History and have watched and read many things about Egypt. It is one of Favorite things to study. I have seen many explanations of how the pyramids were built. There seem to be as many explanations as there are archeologists. This one seems original. I have always been impressed as to how accurate and precise they are. I am sure you heard recently about the guy flying the drone overhead discovered they are 8 sided. (dimpled in the middle on each side)
> I guess I am so interested in History because of the inherent mysteries that accompany these things. I do laugh at the Archeologists…I recently was reading an article that said we have only found 10% of the things Egypt has to offer…..now if they are not found how do they know it s 10%....I love statistics and have to laugh…..89.23487% of statistics are made up!
> 
> Topa, I guess I always saw Star Wars as being more like an Iron Dome type of deal…..more meant for Knocking down in bound Nukes rather than a weapon to target planes and such. These are scary times and the thought of a Star Wars protection system ads some comfort. True or not…..I m going with it!
> 
> Pottzy-May I have another R&C….You have a nice place here..I was thinking of checking with Jon Taffer, the Bar Rescue Guy come in….yell at you for a while then fix up the place for free (See if Petey can make the countertops)....Taffer either is the baddest guy around or has his production team bribe these owners or has spent some serious hospital time! Oh.. Do we have quesadillas available?
> Thanks guys!
> 
> - moke


taffer that loud mouth,id throw his ass out if he came in.being virtual we get by with anything here.quesadillas no problem,drinks on the way mike.second ones on the house remember!watch the salsa though the duck gave the recipe to our chef,he likes hot stuff.we dont see the duck too often,usually when he's had too much vino-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Lol. Yep, trying out a new look. What, you no likey likey? No, I thought I would fit in more round here as a bunch of you guys use your dogs for an avatar.
> 
> brian you been out in the sun too long you look a lot darker,maybe need a shave too.wifes been gone and you let yourself go.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


on the contrary it's a big improvement-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Brian- respectfully your new avatar- does not pop…
> 
> Yet here is one type that may work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or to get your creative juices thing- here is the classic avatar that will get "notice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one was for you Pottz…
> 
> *Guys remember we are on our last warning…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ya gotta watch those types of pictures brian not on crickets approved list.gotta be family friendly.dw please dont post pictures of crickets avatar,you scared the heck ootta me!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That must be a fun feeling. Look like a piece of cheese on a cracker for a 18 shark. Think Gunny would give that wiring a shot he has the paper work for it
> 
> - corelz125


Looks alot like the wiring looms in most vehicles I work on. LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

Thanks pottz. The above pic is just an example. They make bigger and smaller versions. They layer 2-4 layers of plywood and the middle piece is the template. Then use a flush bit to make it all uniform.

I won't be making these. Hopefully I can get the guys to give this a chance. I talked to them today and seemed reluctant to have anything on the top. We'll see.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is a stele from Tiahuanico, South America. Lower left corner you can see three pyramids, just as at Giza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks for the post, some good stuff to go and look at, and in some cases a refresher for what I have seen before.


----------



## corelz125

Don't need no Taffer here we have plenty of money to go around. When the funds get low we just pawn some of the Ducks festools.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- peace out


----------



## pottz

> Don t need no Taffer here we have plenty of money to go around. When the funds get low we just pawn some of the Ducks festools.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah ive got the spare key he keeps under the vino cask so we can sell his cnc or better yet his 3d printer!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Seattle to San Antonio* the winter storm- brothers I pray for you please check-in…
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/15/us/winter-storm-photos.html

Pottz did you release money for "administrators cost" Corelez' to get that new snowblower?


----------



## pottz

> *Seattle to San Antonio* the winter storm- brothers I pray for you please check-in…
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/15/us/winter-storm-photos.html
> 
> Pottz did you release money for "administrators cost" Corelez to get that new snowblower?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not needed since we have no location we have no snow,thats why this is the greatest b&g in the world.

my son lives in cedar park about 20 miles from austin and yeah it's damn cold right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New topic- The schools…
*
This is an example of random methods of teaching children across America- guys try to watch the video and observe…

*View of 28-desk classroom with plexiglass barriers in an Horry County Schools elementary
*
https://www.postandcourier.com/myrtle-beach/horry-county-schools-plexiglass-installation/video_e55d0a0c-57fd-11eb-b5cd-f33758e05e47.html

Come on guys what do you think that if this was you as a kid? Does anybody remember the air raid drills in schools?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *New topic- The schools…
> *
> This is an example of random methods of teaching children across America- guys try to watch the video and observe…
> 
> *View of 28-desk classroom with plexiglass barriers in an Horry County Schools elementary
> *
> https://www.postandcourier.com/myrtle-beach/horry-county-schools-plexiglass-installation/video_e55d0a0c-57fd-11eb-b5cd-f33758e05e47.html
> 
> Come on guys what do you think that if this was you as a kid? Does anybody remember the air raid drills in schools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, we didn't do air raids. They don't bomb dairy herds, sugar beets, or spud fields ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *New topic- The schools…
> *
> This is an example of random methods of teaching children across America- guys try to watch the video and observe…
> 
> *View of 28-desk classroom with plexiglass barriers in an Horry County Schools elementary
> *
> https://www.postandcourier.com/myrtle-beach/horry-county-schools-plexiglass-installation/video_e55d0a0c-57fd-11eb-b5cd-f33758e05e47.html
> 
> Come on guys what do you think that if this was you as a kid? Does anybody remember the air raid drills in schools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, we didn t do air raids. They don t bomb dairy herds, sugar beets, or spud fields ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx interesting on your front compared to the urbanites… Yet didn't they put missile silos in the fields?










today they become real estate…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *New topic- The schools…
> *
> This is an example of random methods of teaching children across America- guys try to watch the video and observe…
> 
> *View of 28-desk classroom with plexiglass barriers in an Horry County Schools elementary
> *
> https://www.postandcourier.com/myrtle-beach/horry-county-schools-plexiglass-installation/video_e55d0a0c-57fd-11eb-b5cd-f33758e05e47.html
> 
> Come on guys what do you think that if this was you as a kid? Does anybody remember the air raid drills in schools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> No, we didn t do air raids. They don t bomb dairy herds, sugar beets, or spud fields ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thx interesting on your front compared to the urbanites… Yet didn t they put missile silos in the fields?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today they become real estate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


All silos in southern Idaho were used for corn silage. We didn't want to shoot at Moscow, it is where the college of agriculture is.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *New topic- The schools…
> *
> This is an example of random methods of teaching children across America- guys try to watch the video and observe…
> 
> *View of 28-desk classroom with plexiglass barriers in an Horry County Schools elementary
> *
> https://www.postandcourier.com/myrtle-beach/horry-county-schools-plexiglass-installation/video_e55d0a0c-57fd-11eb-b5cd-f33758e05e47.html
> 
> Come on guys what do you think that if this was you as a kid? Does anybody remember the air raid drills in schools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> No, we didn t do air raids. They don t bomb dairy herds, sugar beets, or spud fields ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thx interesting on your front compared to the urbanites… Yet didn t they put missile silos in the fields?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today they become real estate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> All silos in southern Idaho were used for corn silage. We didn t want to shoot at Moscow, it is where the college of agriculture is.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Have you been following Bill Gates massive farmland grab?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> All silos in southern Idaho were used for corn silage. We didn t want to shoot at Moscow, it is where the college of agriculture is.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Have you been following Bill Gates massive farmland grab?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


No, agriculture is going corporate, Family farms are a hobby now. Not surprised.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I could really jump head first into the economics discussion here, but I wont, because it would get very long-winded and none of us want that, Yikes.

So, I will ask a question instead. Get ready, and dust off those old memory cards:

What color were Dorothy´s slippers in the Wizard of Oz?

I will wait for you to process the data.

I suspect Topa, and possibly DW, will know the correct answer to this question; maybe some of the older gentlemen here as well. If you have had no experience with the original version of the book, then you would likely answer that Dorothy´s slippers were Ruby slippers.

But that is not correct. In the original story, Dorothy´s slippers were Silver. It is a fine creative work of fiction, wonderful even, and who does not fall in love with Judy Garland as Dorothy. But this story is oh so much more than a fiction. In fact, it is an allegory, just as relevant today as it was when written. The movie version was a reworking, it was propaganda, in order to hide one very crucial detail.

You see, Frank Baum wrote this story to warn of the dangers of Fiat currency, as opposed to that of sound money - Gold and Silver (which cannot be inflated as is fiat currency, thus, eventually destroying its value). Fiat currency is also a fabulous way in which to siphon wealth from those who produce it, to those who control it.

The story is set during the Great Depression (version 1.0); it was a bleak time, the tornado which transports Dorothy is symbolic of this turbulent period. When she lands in Oz, the first thing she does (or one of) is to take the silver slippers from the dead witch, who had been safeguarding them (for whom?). She has Toto with her, and Toto is symbolic of Instinct (on which, the whole story eventually turns). She meets three characters on her way - Intellect, Courage, and Strength - all of which she is going to need as the story unfolds - but they are lacking and need assitance. The path she takes is the Yellow Brick Road, symbolic of Gold. Now, there are both Gold and Silver travelling with her. The wicked Witch sends the flying monkeys to destroy Dorothy´s Intellect, Courage, and Strength, but more importantly- to get the silver slippers. The monkeys do not succeed. She is headed to the Emerald City because she believes that is where she will find the way Home - to safety! Why is the city Green? Because it represents the green Dollar. When she gets to the Emerald City, she must put on glasses that distort the reality. All within the City is an illusion, as is the Wizard´s power over others. And it is Toto (instinct) who outs the Wizard as a phony. He has no power, only does what he must to maintain the illusion. He represents the Bank, and the Banker, who issues the money which has no intrinsic value, ie., Currency. The Wizard uses the Soldier to protect him. He promises Dorothy that he will help her, but in the end, leaves her behind and flies away. At the end, when Dorothy asks Glenda, the Good Witch, how she might get Home, Glenda replies what? That Dorothy could have gone home any time she wished, using the Silver slippers. In other words, by using Money which has intrinsic value things will remain stable and cheerful, prosperous. However, by using unsound currency, this will only lead to illusion, instability, and destruction.

Ok, that was long-winded too, but at least some of you may have learned something you didnt know before.

Oh, and good luck getting your hands on an original version of this book. The remake with Michael Jackson served further to obscure the truth of the matter.

And, who do the Little people and the fragile Porcelain people represent? YOU! WE! US! Munchkins, who can be easily broken.


----------



## corelz125

It's colder in TX than it has here. We're getting mostly rain. Might be some snow at the end of the week but nothing like what we had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Family farms are a hobby now.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not in Indiana. Farmers are making great money, buying as much land as possible. 97% of Ag house holds make more than the average house hold(as they should). Of course it's easier to do being subsidized by 40%.

They do reach a level that is more corporate, but still owned by family.


----------



## bandit571

Still snowing…here….

Just watched "Oz, The Great & Powerful".....










Might get that one cabinet door out of the clamps, today…..and see about gluing the second one up….not much else to do around here….everything seems to be closed…roads are a Level 2 Snow Emergency….

Will see how today goes…


----------



## moke

Pottzy-The salsa is for quackers? oh, man…sorry…needed to be said. LBD is my brother in Ryobi arms!

And maybe an actual woodworking question…anyone have 6" Festool sander? Is it a beast to use? I have a Triton 6"...it is such a beast I find it basically unusable…..I would sell it but I would hate to do that to a brother Woodworker.
I like the idea of a 6" sander, it has like 40% more sanding area, so I would like some advice from a 6" Festool owner. Pottzy did I see you have a Mirka? Is it worth the cost?

Bandit- that raised panel door is thing of beauty. Well done! Remember Snow is a four letter word. I Central Easter Iowa we average 30.5 inches of snow a year…...we hit 40 last week. While I love Iowa, this amount of snow is enough to make even Mother Teresa swear! On a side note I was in Las Vegas once when they got 12" of snow in 3 hours. It was truly hard to watch drivers…..it may as well been bumper cars. I saw a lambo get it's entire nose caved in. I cried. But it was gone in 3 hours after it stopped snowing.

I remember the air raid drills, we called it Civil Defense drills. Lord knows that a 20×20 inch piece of plywood will always protect you against a nuke! I also remember I always liked to print, and got chastised many times for not writing in a Cursive fashion. But I am old…in fact I went to school with Moses when he had short hair…he was our point guard! ( he could really part the defenses)


----------



## pottz

ive got the 5" mirka and yes it's worth every penny imho.it's very smooth running so less fatigue,dust collection is pefect with the abranet screens and stops in about 2 seconds.id buy it again.the 6" was just too big for me,if im doing a large area ive got a 6" bosch i use.

i love the talk about the air raid drills,once a month the siren would go off and we'd crawl under our desks,about as worthless as people that built fallout shelters.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Moke, you mean the ETS or the RO? RO is more for heavy duty, the ETS for finishing. I have a couple ETS 125s and an RTS 400, had these for like 15yrs or something, maybe the brushes are wearing thin on one of the 125s. If I had an air-compresser and was in need, I would definitely be looking at the Mirka.


----------



## corelz125

When the store manager returned from lunch, he noticed his clerk's hand was bandaged, but before he could ask about the bandage, the clerk had some very good news for him.

"Guess what, sir?" the clerk said. "I finally sold that terrible, ugly suit we've had so long!"

"Do you mean that repulsive pink-and-blue double-breasted thing?!" the manager asked.

"That's the one!"

"That's great!" the manager cried, "I thought we'd never get rid of that monstrosity! That had to be the ugliest suit we've ever had! But tell me, why is your hand bandaged?"

"Oh," the clerk replied, "after I sold the guy that suit, his seeing-eye dog bit me."


----------



## Peteybadboy

I can't keep up w you guys today. I'm on vacation from retirement to clear my head.

I will be back in biz by Thursday. Cold up here in Sarasota. But we are away w friends. Friends are very important to us all.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, It was me what bought that suit. Ya never know when you will need to "make an entrance."

I am retired from vacations, so it would seem. I am always the one to stay behind to feed the menagerie of animals. Was intending to book my yearly fly-fishing trip to Northern Spain for June, but decided with the way crazy is lately, I will postpone till next year. Bummer.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Worked on my new shop area at new job. Also got the vise halfway installed in work bench. I think I'm really going to like the design. I will be using a lot of cauls so I can store them in the cubbies.

So the owner of the company is a hoarder of furniture and architectural things. The silver cabinet was a high end designer type deal he found at an auction. It is silver leafed. I'm storing my battery chargers on it. Lol. The tall cabinet is an armoire that's about 100 years old.

I think one of the best features is going to be wood floors. Will be adding quite a bit of lighting and a French cleat wall for tools.


----------



## pottz

> When the store manager returned from lunch, he noticed his clerk's hand was bandaged, but before he could ask about the bandage, the clerk had some very good news for him.
> 
> "Guess what, sir?" the clerk said. "I finally sold that terrible, ugly suit we've had so long!"
> 
> "Do you mean that repulsive pink-and-blue double-breasted thing?!" the manager asked.
> 
> "That's the one!"
> 
> "That's great!" the manager cried, "I thought we'd never get rid of that monstrosity! That had to be the ugliest suit we've ever had! But tell me, why is your hand bandaged?"
> 
> "Oh," the clerk replied, "after I sold the guy that suit, his seeing-eye dog bit me."
> 
> - corelz125


good one and forum friendly


----------



## pottz

> Yep, It was me what bought that suit. Ya never know when you will need to "make an entrance."
> 
> I am retired from vacations, so it would seem. I am always the one to stay behind to feed the menagerie of animals. Was intending to book my yearly fly-fishing trip to Northern Spain for June, but decided with the way crazy is lately, I will postpone till next year. Bummer.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


my vacations for the last year consisted of fridays which i kinda like 3 day weekends.that fly fishing talk got my attention brian,i used to fly fish a lot up in canada,alaska and the northwest territories.loved it but havn't for quite awhile.what are you fishing for in spain?


----------



## pottz

> Worked on my new shop area at new job. Also got the vise halfway installed in work bench. I think I'm really going to like the design. I will be using a lot of cauls so I can store them in the cubbies.
> 
> So the owner of the company is a hoarder of furniture and architectural things. The silver cabinet was a high end designer type deal he found at an auction. It is silver leafed. I'm storing my battery chargers on it. Lol. The tall cabinet is an armoire that's about 100 years old.
> 
> I think one of the best features is going to be wood floors. Will be adding quite a bit of lighting and a French cleat wall for tools.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


sounds like your already lovin the new job.glad you found a good home,we wouldn't want you roaming the streets.


----------



## corelz125

CWW Nice table and nice space you have to work in.


----------



## pottz

hey cww have you decided what your going to cover the top with yet?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I can t keep up w you guys today. I m on vacation from retirement to clear my head.
> 
> I will be back in biz by Thursday. Cold up here in Sarasota. But we are away w friends. Friends are very important to us all.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey- I look forward to the stories that you will bring back…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Moke, you mean the ETS or the RO? RO is more for heavy duty, the ETS for finishing. I have a couple ETS 125s and an RTS 400, had these for like 15yrs or something, maybe the brushes are wearing thin on one of the 125s. If I had an air-compresser and was in need, I would definitely be looking at the Mirka.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I like Pottz's +1 on Mirka, I have used one and liked it, but the reviews on the Mirka report a lot of breakdowns. +1 on Brians's advice… ETS or RO?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Still snowing…here….
> 
> Just watched "Oz, The Great & Powerful".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get that one cabinet door out of the clamps, today…..and see about gluing the second one up….not much else to do around here….everything seems to be closed…roads are a Level 2 Snow Emergency….
> 
> Will see how today goes…
> 
> - bandit571


Best to you and others who are dealing with the bast of cold…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> hey cww have you decided what your going to cover the top with yet?
> 
> - pottz


I think 2-3 coats of wipe on poly with 2 coats of wax. Gonna add the dog holes and vise jaws tomorrow. Then maybe finish.


----------



## pottz

> Moke, you mean the ETS or the RO? RO is more for heavy duty, the ETS for finishing. I have a couple ETS 125s and an RTS 400, had these for like 15yrs or something, maybe the brushes are wearing thin on one of the 125s. If I had an air-compresser and was in need, I would definitely be looking at the Mirka.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I like Pottz s +1 on Mirka, I have used one and liked it, but the reviews on the Mirka report a lot of breakdowns. +1 on Brians s advice… ETS or RO?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


breakdowns? ive had zero problems and have heard of none.all the reviews ive seen are good.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I have a local mirka dealer who I went to high school with. He said the deros are much better than the ceros he has placed them with a couple factories. The electrical ones do ok, the air ones hold up great. Of course it takes a lot of air. This is all commercial settings. I'd be very surprised if a hobby shop could wear out one.

I have a battery dewalt and used it an insane amount for 2 years. 10-30 pieces furniture every week. It's still going. I'd imagine the mirka is much higher quality.

Edit-I loved my 6" sander for tops but for smaller pieces it was terrible. I think 5" is a good overall size.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> What color were Dorothy´s slippers in the Wizard of Oz?*
> 
> *I will wait for you to process the data.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Note: This is where one must think, given his history of bated questions- Red if you were watching 1939 classic but there was the "book" version Silver… he goes on to tell us the correlation of the story relating to it, his version, which is a fantastic, yet it is Brian's version, which I liked.

This got me to think more about it and I found out that- "Dorothy wears Silver Shoes. However, the color of the shoes was changed to red to take advantage of the new Technicolor film process used in big-budget Hollywood films of the era."

(*Dorthy's last name? Gale*)

At the end, it is revealed that Dorothy can return home by simply closing her eyes, clicking the heels of the slippers together three times and repeating the phrase, "There's no place like home."

and I came across this article and it explains the symbolism of the story…
https://theconversation.com/why-dorothys-red-shoes-deserve-their-status-as-gay-icons-even-in-changing-times-110187

Looking forward to more Brian…


----------



## pottz

> I have a local mirka dealer who I went to high school with. He said the deros are much better than the ceros he has placed them with a couple factories. The electrical ones do ok, the air ones hold up great. Of course it takes a lot of air. This is all commercial settings. I'd be very surprised if a hobby shop could wear out one.
> 
> I have a battery dewalt and used it an insane amount for 2 years. 10-30 pieces furniture every week. It's still going. I'd imagine the mirka is much higher quality.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yes i have the deros and you would have to pry it from my cold dead hands!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian*, I never picked up on Dorothy's symbolism of the Great Depression in the Wizard of Oz. The Monopoly Game was inspired by the Great Depression.. Looks like we are on the last lap today ;-(



> Family farms are a hobby now.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not in Indiana. Farmers are making great money, buying as much land as possible. 97% of Ag house holds make more than the average house hold(as they should). Of course it's easier to do being subsidized by 40%.
> 
> They do reach a level that is more corporate, but still owned by family.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Consolidation might be a better term. When I was a kid my grandpa in Iowa farmed 160 Acres, a typical family farm. Today they are 400 to 600 acres. I southern Idaho the farmland that has not been taken over by squatters in subdivisions have been consolidated. 80 acres was the typical irrigated farm. Today all the fence rows are gone, bare land treated with things like Reabore (SIC?) for corn. Nothing will grow on that land but corn for 5 years. No more pheasants. No habitat. Most of the kids I grew up with either went to the poor house or bankrupt if they farmed. The few that made it expanded. One whose dad had an 80-acre dairy farm covered half of it with corrals and barns, milks 24/7 and had 1200 head of Holsteins last I heard. Typical dairy farms had 30 to 40 head and grew most of their feed when I was a kid. Another who made it bought or leases hundreds of acres. I saw his farmyard when I was moving mom in 2016. He had a row of about 20 John Deere tractors. That is probably about 2000 hp, at about 100 hp each. My dad had 1 at 28 hp. My uncle And grandpa had 2 at about 80 or 90 hp total. 
Families may still own farms, but the family farm lifestyle died in the 80s.

Sometime in the 70s visiting home I read in the Farm Journal that when the scythe and frail were the grain harvesting system it took several *man-hours to produce a bushel* of wheat. McCormick invented the reaper and that reduced it. The threshing machine reduced it to the *man minutes per bushel* I think. I don't remember the exact numbers. The year I was born was the last year my dad and grandpa used the threshing machine. After that combines reduced labor. By the time I graduated high school, the combine headers grew from 6 feet to about 28. . The largest John Deere header today is 49 feet. It harvests an acre every 300 yards it moves. The article I read said the production rate would be a few man minutes or man seconds to produce a bushel of wheat at that time. What got my attention that I'll never forget is it said by the turn of the 21st century the surviving farmers would have to be producing *bushels per man second.* Agrification is an economic theory where demand increases prices which inspires more producers and production bringing prices down in an endless cycle.

BTW, the kid with the 20 tractors saved his dad who was in trouble with a boar. Ken took a pitchfork to the hog and got his dad freed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

First I have heard of deros and ceros. Wish the wicked chity would deal with the propane bomb so I didn't have to try to save the neighborhood from the disastrous explosion the #9 earthquake will bring ;-) I could get back to woodwork ;-) If they ever refilm the Wizard of Oz I'm sure our mayor could do an award-winning performance in a key role.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I have a local mirka dealer who I went to high school with. He said the deros are much better than the ceros he has placed them with a couple factories. The electrical ones do ok, the air ones hold up great. Of course it takes a lot of air. This is all commercial settings. I'd be very surprised if a hobby shop could wear out one.
> 
> I have a battery dewalt and used it an insane amount for 2 years. 10-30 pieces furniture every week. It's still going. I'd imagine the mirka is much higher quality.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yes i have the deros and you would have to pry it from my cold dead hands!!
> 
> - pottz


I don't blame you. Before I decided to close up it was on my list of upgrades. I won't be doing much sanding at new job. Just build and send it to sanding room. I don't mind this at all, I hate sanding.

But I do have to admit, seeing a project all sanded ready for finish gives a nice sense of accomplishment. I will miss it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1 You stories on the farm spot on. 80 acres and a tractor and then in the 1970s the farm crisis hit and Hollywood made "save the farm movies" and many did not adapt well. Corporate farming has and is growing…
*
Bill Gates is now the largest farmland owner in America*
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bill-gates-is-now-the-largest-farmland-owner-in-america-11610818582*

*The Amount Of U.S. Farmland Held By Foreign Investors Nearly Doubled In A Decade*
https://www.newsweek.com/us-farmland-held-foreign-investors-doubled-decade-1436971


----------



## pottz

MAN HOW THE TIMES HAVE CHANGED,HOW THE HELL DID I EVER MAKE IT HERE ALIVE?
i remember riding in the station wagon with no seat belts and mom smokin pall malls with the windows up!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today is Fat Tuesday… where some party and indulge in


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max +1 You stories on the farm spot on. 80 acres and a tractor and then in the 1970s the farm crisis hit and Hollywood made "save the farm movies" and many did not adapt well. Corporate farming has and is growing…
> *
> Bill Gates is now the largest farmland owner in America*
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bill-gates-is-now-the-largest-farmland-owner-in-america-11610818582*
> 
> *The Amount Of U.S. Farmland Held By Foreign Investors Nearly Doubled In A Decade*
> https://www.newsweek.com/us-farmland-held-foreign-investors-doubled-decade-1436971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good for Bill, better than Chinese buying it all up with Most Favored Nation Dolla5rs we gave them ;-( We should adopt Mexican land policy. No foreign buyers allowed. would probably go a long way in fixing the housing crisis.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Top Max


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> MAN HOW THE TIMES HAVE CHANGED,HOW THE HELL DID I EVER MAKE IT HERE ALIVE?
> i remember riding in the station wagon with no seat belts and mom smokin pall malls with the windows up!
> 
> - pottz


Mom didn't smoke but dad had Camels to make up for it ;-) I remember riding to town in the back of the pickup. That was a little chilly when it got down around 0 F ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tomorrow it will be in an electric vehicle…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tomorrow it will be in an electric vehicle…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Maybe, Spoiler: at today's prices, lithium might run out by 2025. And as electric cars begin to take over the roads, lithium stocks could turn out to be some of the biggest winners.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tomorrow it will be in an electric vehicle…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Maybe, Spoiler: at today s prices, lithium might run out by 2025. And as electric cars begin to take over the roads, lithium stocks could turn out to be some of the biggest winners.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Lithium supply is set to triple by 2025. Will it be enough?*
https://www.spglobal.com/en/research-insights/articles/lithium-supply-is-set-to-triple-by-2025-will-it-be-enough

Something to think about- the industrial revolution modernized and society now wants "electric" without fossil fuels.
OK now, whats makes electricity without "carbon pollution" efficiently and the capacity to supply society? Atomic energy.

Now the social dilemma- People want and need "electricity" to exist. As we know the wind turbines in Texas didn't hold up- the problem is that society is uncomfortable with atomic energy they need it to exist. Very similar to the gas shortages in the 1970s.

Gimme- we want


----------



## pottz

> Top Max +1 You stories on the farm spot on. 80 acres and a tractor and then in the 1970s the farm crisis hit and Hollywood made "save the farm movies" and many did not adapt well. Corporate farming has and is growing…
> *
> Bill Gates is now the largest farmland owner in America*
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bill-gates-is-now-the-largest-farmland-owner-in-america-11610818582*
> 
> *The Amount Of U.S. Farmland Held By Foreign Investors Nearly Doubled In A Decade*
> https://www.newsweek.com/us-farmland-held-foreign-investors-doubled-decade-1436971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Good for Bill, better than Chinese buying it all up with Most Favored Nation Dolla5rs we gave them ;-( We should adopt Mexican land policy. No foreign buyers allowed. would probably go a long way in fixing the housing crisis.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree why the hell are we allowing foreign governments buying up american land and businesses,gonna regret it big some day.most countries are smart enough not too make that mistake.


----------



## pottz

> Tomorrow it will be in an electric vehicle…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Maybe, Spoiler: at today s prices, lithium might run out by 2025. And as electric cars begin to take over the roads, lithium stocks could turn out to be some of the biggest winners.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Lithium supply is set to triple by 2025. Will it be enough?*
> https://www.spglobal.com/en/research-insights/articles/lithium-supply-is-set-to-triple-by-2025-will-it-be-enough
> 
> Something to think about- the industrial revolution modernized and society now wants "electric" without fossil fuels.
> OK now, whats makes electricity without "carbon pollution" efficiently and the capacity to supply society? Atomic energy.
> 
> Now the social dilemma- People want and need "electricity" to exist. As we know the wind turbines in Texas didn t hold up- the problem is that society is uncomfortable with atomic energy they need it to exist. Very similar to the gas shortages in the 1970s.
> 
> Gimme- we want
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ever see a wind turbine farm,ugly as hell.solar is still the cleanest and best soloution in my opinion.and in socal we got plenty of fuel to feed it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

View this link and see how people in Texas are trying to survive during the freeze…

The vid and pics can be graphic-- especially the empty grocery shelf and long lines…

*Breadline: Unprepared Texans Line Up Outside Grocery Store Amid Winter Storm*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/breadline-unprepared-texans-line-up-outside-grocery-store-amid-winter-storm/

The National Guard and FEMA?

All I can do is pray for this country…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ever see a wind turbine farm,ugly as hell.solar is still the cleanest and best soloution in my opinion.and in socal we got plenty of fuel to feed it.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Flying Duck's don't like those wind farms…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Shiddale report. Over the weekend there was a downtown window attack. Private security took the night off due to the snow and weather conditions. Criminals took advantage of the opportunity and broke a lot of windows including quite a few Nordstrom's display windows. They are reported to be $60,000 to $70,000 each!

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/seattle-life-support-flee-residents-businessess-jason-rantz

It is no wonder the housing market in Pierce County where we are looking to move to is up 20% since last October. Houses sell in 4 days with 17 offers at 10% over the asking price. Where will the criminals and addicts invade when Shiddale is empty and abandoned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> View this link and see how people in Texas are trying to survive during the freeze…
> 
> The vid and pics can be graphic-- especially the empty grocery shelf and long lines…
> 
> *Breadline: Unprepared Texans Line Up Outside Grocery Store Amid Winter Storm*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/breadline-unprepared-texans-line-up-outside-grocery-store-amid-winter-storm/
> 
> The National Guard and FEMA?
> 
> All I can do is pray for this country…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It will be like that here for months when the #9 earthquake hits. Only 12% make any significant preparations. All major highways are expected to be blocked by failed bridges and overpasses. Too bad those who say the secondary roads will be the transportation system do not look at the condition of them without any maintenance for the last couple of decades. Definitley a Custer's Last Stand situation. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The Shiddale report. Over the weekend there was a downtown window attack. Private security took the night off due to the snow and weather conditions. Criminals took advantage of the opportunity and broke a lot of windows including quite a few Nordstrom's display windows. They are reported to be $60,000 to $70,000 each!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/seattle-life-support-flee-residents-businessess-jason-rantz
> 
> It is no wonder the housing market in Pierce County where we are looking to move to is up 20% since last October. Houses sell in 4 days with 17 offers at 10% over the asking price. Where will the criminals and addicts invade when Shiddale is empty and abandoned.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 (many) responses tomorrow… I am still on the "wonderful wizard of oz" Any thoughts on- could Corelz be like the Wizzard of Oz's met afore that Brian posted about the Wizzard?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> View this link and see how people in Texas are trying to survive during the freeze…
> 
> The vid and pics can be graphic-- especially the empty grocery shelf and long lines…
> 
> *Breadline: Unprepared Texans Line Up Outside Grocery Store Amid Winter Storm*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/breadline-unprepared-texans-line-up-outside-grocery-store-amid-winter-storm/
> 
> The National Guard and FEMA?
> 
> All I can do is pray for this country…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It will be like that here for months when the #9 earthquake hits. Only 12% make any significant preparations. All major highways are expected to be blocked by failed bridges and overpasses. Too bad those who say the secondary roads will be the transportation system do not look at the condition of them without any maintenance for the last couple of decades. Definitley a Custer s Last Stand situation. ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Over and out…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pottz- we have some very good small to medium size rivers in northern-northwest Spain. There are also helicopter flyins for the mountain lakes up in the Pyrenees range. The fishery is very well managed, only a certain number of licenses are given out each year, so one has to book trips or apply in Feb to get a 3-day or week license for end of May/June. Mostly brownies and brookies. Only dry/wet flies, no streamers or live bait, and strictly catch/release. I think they would put you against a wall and pull the trigger if you showed up with powerbait. Lol. Since I dont have any gear anymore, I have to rent everything, gets pricey. Like 1500 for a 3-day package deal with a guide.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE had the largest Basque population from the Pyrenees in the US in Southern Idaho.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If one breaks down the Oz story into its basic parts, characters, nuances, some rather enlightening observances can be made. For instance, the Tornado is scary, dark, life-threatening, and it is also the vehicle that brings Dorothy to the Light, that enables Dorothy, finally, to see and understand the illusion that binds her, and so, sets her free.

DW, respectfully have to disagree - anything you hear, read, or see about ruby slippers is orchestrated to obfuscate the truth of the matter. I havent explored your link yet, but I will.

TPB absolutely cannot, will not, have majority of people fleeing to gold and silver in times of economic uncertainty, as that would destroy the fiat system. This is why we are told these are ancient relics, and no longer viable as Money. This is why they continually manipulate the market with paper contracts. No one knows how many paper-silver contracts there are, maybe not even the Ones who issue them, but it can be assumed it is orders of magnitutde more than physical supply. Whenever the price of Silver or Gold gets to high to their liking they just issue more paper contracts, flood the market, and that hammers the price of physical Pm´s. If everyone was to go out an buy just one ounce of silver or gold, that would effectively destroy the paper market, and thus, collapse the entire corrupt banking system. I will be told that that would be terrible, people would suffer, but it would not be any more so than what We have to endure at present, globally.

To illustrate Gold as wealth preservation, and Currency as wealth destruction - in 1920, say, with an ounce of Gold one could buy a decent suit, a pair of boots, and eat for a week. Gold then was roughly 30$ per ounce. Today, one can still buy a decent suit, a pair of boots, and eat for a week with an ounce of Gold - converted to currency. Now, what 30$ in paper could buy then in 1920, gets you what today? One can barely take his girl out to eat Once for that.

While I agree, the future of currency is digital, ie., blockchain coins, Central banks buy gold, they dont buy Bitcoin, tells you all you need to know. IMO, Bitcoin is still fiat, can be endlessly broken into smaller and smaller units, and is now being "marketed" and popularized for two reasons: to get people comfortable with the idea of digital currency, and more importantly, to divert capital from fleeing into PM´s. Mining Bitcoin uses an astronomical amout of energy, in China alone this mining uses more energy than entire countries use; some junior players actually heat their homes from the hardware they need to operate 24/7 to do this mining.

For more info, greater perspective, see, Bill Still´s excellent documentary: Secret of Oz.

Or, go back and investigate what William Jennings Bryan, Charles Lindbergh Sr., and others were trying to prevent. Or investigate how England destroyed the accumulated wealth of generations in India particularly, and the World respectively, by flooding the market with cheap silver, which they borrowed from the US Treasury. This single maneuver was the root cause of the Great Depression, and you will never be taught this, unless you dig very deeply. Generations of accumulated real wealth obliterated overnight.

"Gold is Money, all else is Credit." JP Morgan

There is too, an inherent problem with PM´s as money also when there is a pyramid type power structure, in that wealth will still be siphoned to the top.

The single best investment one can make, one that will always hold its value, one that will always create true wealth, is farmland.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Interesting. Did not know that. Makes sense, I guess, similar landscape. Like the Swedish up northern US, southern Canada. Was at a party once, asked a Basque guy about why their language was so unique, he said: isolation.



> WE had the largest Basque population from the Pyrenees in the US in Southern Idaho.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## corelz125

You can't see the Wizard nobody can see the wizard


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You can t see the Wizard nobody can see the wizard
> 
> - corelz125


and here is another version of Dorthy with her dog…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy last two nights, didn't get much shop time. BUT back at it today as I am off, and the heat has been on for few hours in shop. Nice and warm at 65F.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Welcome back Gunny…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Welcome back Gunny…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, have alot of reading I see to catch up.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- we have some very good small to medium size rivers in northern-northwest Spain. There are also helicopter flyins for the mountain lakes up in the Pyrenees range. The fishery is very well managed, only a certain number of licenses are given out each year, so one has to book trips or apply in Feb to get a 3-day or week license for end of May/June. Mostly brownies and brookies. Only dry/wet flies, no streamers or live bait, and strictly catch/release. I think they would put you against a wall and pull the trigger if you showed up with powerbait. Lol. Since I dont have any gear anymore, I have to rent everything, gets pricey. Like 1500 for a 3-day package deal with a guide.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


sounds like heaven man,thats kinda what we used too do fly into remote lakes and rivers where we'd be the only ones around.alaska for a fly in lodge is at least 5k and up for a week now.i love fly fishing just a pure way to fish.gotta get back to it again.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch here was a Philly Calezone….eating "Lite" today….

May get Door #2 out of the clamps…IF the basement warms up…..10 degrees outside the door….afraid I might freeze something off…


----------



## pottz

> You can t see the Wizard nobody can see the wizard
> 
> - corelz125


with enough vino you will not only see the wizzard you'll meet the wizzard! DAMHIKT!


----------



## 987Ron

All the hidden meanings and nuances has had me recall my 8th grade english teacher.
As a young lad I had read every Iron Man and Wooden Ship book or history that existed in the school library. I also thought I wanted engineering to be my profession.
English teacher liked poetry, so one semester of poetry, was told by the end semester we would all love it as much as she did. Missed that hidden meaning. Story to be studied, The Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner
End of semester, final exam, turn the paper over and tell what you now think of poetry and it will not affect your grade. Missed that one also.
First the author had written about something he knew little of and she, the teacher, said we should always choose a subject we knew. All those books on Iron Men and Wooden Ships. How to generate water on a ship…easy….stove, pot of sea water, condense on a plate or dish. Other nautical errors. 
As an aspiring engineer I could not see how hidden meanings and nuances would be a very good way for an engineer to draw the plans for a bridge, building or such
Until then had an A going, but she gave me a C. My attitude was not good. But my concern over poetry, hidden meaning and such was not suppose to affect the grade. Missed that hidden meaning also. Went to the principal to complain, no good, he was engaged to the english teacher. Only C I made that year.

Maybe that is why politics have always made me suspicious. Hidden meanings.

Wife has a big pot of Ham Hock and Navy beans going on the stove. Great for this cooler weather Stews, Chili, and one pot meals sound good with this cooler weather. Only cool here compared to other areas of the country. Mid 40s today. Some sun but rain by midnight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My Dad dropped by and picked up his chart weight box. Last minute he wanted a handle on the top. No problem, had a yellow plastic one in my stash so drilled couple of holes and put it on. He was happy and the weights all fit correctly. He brought me a LED swing arm lamp with a magnifying glass. SWEET> Already had a lamp like that with a incandescent light, just swapped them out, mount was the same. Nice upgrade for the shop. other light will get mounted and used in finishing room. Lighting will be my next big task to deal with. Unlike the shop where I want a ton of bright light the finishing room will require the correct light temperature, and placement so I can see the finish well as I apply it.


----------



## corelz125

That Toto doesn't fit in any basket DW. I hated poetry class. The teacher was a dbag also


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That Toto doesn t fit in any basket DW. I hated poetry class. The teacher was a dbag also
> 
> - corelz125












Poetry as Ron said, pick a poem with a subject that you know something about…

*AWAKEN THE WOOD*

A cabinetmaker's hands move over the wood
Checking to see if the pattern is good. 
Making sure that the grain lines up as it should
The cabinetmaker's hands move over the wood.

The design in his head had troubled his brain
But he smiled as he worked when each answer came
Passing wood through his saw he reached for his plane
Joining the corners and squaring the frame

Fitting a drawer 'til it's trim and it's true
And easily glides before he gets through
Or adjusting a hinge to give it its due
Restoring the work or making it new

Beauty and strength of wood are his trade
As it pleases the eye in the things that he's made
Taking pride in his tools when honing each blade
Clearing his bench where they're carefully laid

His shop smells of oak, cherry and pine
Waxes and oils his pieces refined
Bringing to life things well designed
Withstanding the test of the passage of time

The beauty inside is released as he sands
The man seems to know what his heart understands
With his eye for proportion and the skill it demands
He passes his spirit through the tools in his hands

A tree in the forest asleep as it stood
'Til the cabinetmaker's hands awakened the wood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this on a 2009 LJock post- it got 9,000 views…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/8401

Just thought I would share this poem by by Douglas Malloch, which was sent to me today by a good friend.

*Good Timber*

The tree that never had to fight
For sun and sky and air and light,
But stood out in the open plain
And always got its share of rain,
Never became a forest king
But lived and died a scrubby thing.

The man who never had to toil
To gain and farm his patch of soil,
Who never had to win his share
Of sun and sky and light and air,
Never became a manly man
But lived and died as he began.

Good timber does not grow with ease:
The stronger wind, the stronger trees;
The further sky, the greater length;
The more the storm, the more the strength.
By sun and cold, by rain and snow,
In trees and men good timbers grow.

Where thickest lies the forest growth,
We find the patriarchs of both.
And they hold counsel with the stars
Whose broken branches show the scars
Of many winds and much of strife.
This is the common law of life.

-Tony -


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My Dad dropped by and picked up his chart weight box. Last minute he wanted a handle on the top. No problem, had a yellow plastic one in my stash so drilled couple of holes and put it on. He was happy and the weights all fit correctly. He brought me a LED swing arm lamp with a magnifying glass. SWEET> Already had a lamp like that with a incandescent light, just swapped them out, mount was the same. Nice upgrade for the shop. other light will get mounted and used in finishing room. Lighting will be my next big task to deal with. Unlike the shop where I want a ton of bright light the finishing room will require the correct light temperature, and placement so I can see the finish well as I apply it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1 Love the father/son story *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *+1 Love the father/son story *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks!! He and I enjoyed a good laugh. He asked about borrowing my small 6 / 12 volt battery charger. Seems he cannot find the one he thought he had. Told him I had just the thing. GAVE him BACK the battery charger he gave me 25 years ago. Told him it still works and I fixed the cord long ago that was broken. His big concern was that I would not have one now. Showed him the two I fished out of a dumpster years ago and fixed. LOL. No Dad think I am good with the charging thing.


----------



## moke

Hi guys, I always seem to be late to the party, but my wife and I usually have dinner ( we call it supper in Iowa) then sit down to a Netflix evening. For the first 30 years of out marriage I was in my business all day and a patrol car in the evenings, so we are trying to make up for lost time. As much as I would like spending my evening with my friends here, my wife is awesome…..

Brian- THe ETS 125 looks reasonably priced and with your endorsment sounds like a nice machine. I am not sure the Mirka air unit would be a good fit. I was more interested in the eletric. I am not a fan of that air compressor running. 
I intend to build an addition someday to house the compressor and DC unit, but I havn't got the building done yet, let alone an addition. Thank you

Topa- Family farms around here have certainly evolved. They are getting bigger all the time. They are Corporations but mostly family owned, and they live on them. In my Studio, I did a ton of business with them. They own some ground, but there literally is no ground to buy. It either is a private sale or extremely public auctions. Local Drs. own a lot of the ground and lease it to the family. They usually employ their children or grandchildren and the ground they supply the kids with houses. They are big operations for sure. The 160 acre farm, is called a hobby farm, and literally are folks that work other places and farm it for a second income. They have huge investments in equipment…..combines are 250k…tractors 150….on and on. The big joke around here is the rich kid at the convenience store filling his 100k Beemer, making fun if the farmer in his old pick up, and the farmer telling him he has a 250k combine he drives two weeks a year. The funny part is the farmers drive 70k diesel pick ups. You see they have diesel on the farm in raised barrels, and doesn't pay tax on it, because it is tax exempt. As a whole, these are non presumptuous people, that work very hard, and are the ultimate ecological care-takers of their land, that make a moderate to good living, and are the ultimate gamblers on the crop/animal markets.
I really don't know a big farmer that I don't like. They are also branded as "hicks from the sticks", but in reality are some of the biggest users of tech in there machinery around. One of the fellows I know, pulls his tractor and planter in the field, to which is linked to GPS and pushes on, and it plants strait rows with a minimum of waste. 
I'm sure there are 400 acre farmers that are still making a living at it, but they are definitely few and far between and getting fewer. 
A couple more things…..it is considered rude to tell people how much ground or how many animals you do or don't have….so it is hard to tell how big the farms are. Also ground got so high that it was almost a loosing proposition to farm it, in the last 5 years or so it has come down to a reasonable rate, but it is still 10 to 15k per acre depending on how tillable or marketable it is. (around here).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ron - Coleridge is a formidable enemy. I seem to recall he was a dopehead of one variety or another. Makes one want to go like this:










Bandito: I am addicted to calezone. I cant stop. Make my own. Ordered one at an "Italian" restaurant here local, once, had all the seafood in it that they put in paella, like octopus and squid and stuff, I was like what the HECK is this!!! I aint eating that. Bring me a Real one.

Moke - I am sure you will be happy with that machine, Abranet pads will work with that, no prob(but check to make certain). And your comment - "my wife is awesome" - is awesome, a true gentleman.

DW - that Malloch poem is super fantastic great. Thanks for posting that. There is a line in there that has just been appropriated by me, for me, until death do us part.

WBBN - Lol.

Pottz, for me, the smaller the river the better. My fav is going after like 5" brookies, where they know youre coming long before you get there.

Ok, if you guys want to really laugh, really really laugh, I point you to a youtube called - "How to Shoot Gangsta Style." Youtube. * The Fenomennews one.* You will have to find it yourself, I wont post the link here so as not to offend anyone. It isnt really offensive so much, the curse words are bleeped out, but one has to be safe - to protect the thread, ya know.

2min of hysterical.

"You gotta raise the gun up above your head so your not actually using the sights and throw the bullets…......."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, if you recall the Japanese bought Rockefeller center and Pebble Beach Golf club in the 80's I think those deals did not work out for them.

WBBN I want and led swing are magnifying thing too!

DW I like the father son story too. Nice work on the Fly WBBN.

Moke it was supper in N NJ for me too. We had a cellar not a basement.

Guys (that means women too) I want to share something with you. My wife and I are building a house. All I care about is the 2 car (large) garage that will be my shop. So it was valentines day, wife out in the shop, when we move ,you need a saw that will last your your life. I said that delta will last mine and 3 more if kept well, she say's I want you to have that saw that wont cut off your finger. Sawstop? do you know how much they cost?... The most loving words came out. " I don't care get what you want". Some lucky person is going to get a good deal on a Delta 10" 3hp cabinet saw.

I am back home working on my project. Got the lid "done" I think, unless I wake up w a better idea. I think it looks good, but.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW the poem is worth rereading.

Ron, I took typing in H.S elective. I was the only male. Turned out to be the best thing I learned in HS except for woodshop and mechanical drawing. I took the typing class because of a red head. I got the girl but got a 3 in conduct (that is bad and for no reason) because I was a guy in a "girls" class. I told the teach I could throw a typewriter out the window for a 3. She could not even look at me.


----------



## 987Ron

Interesting the things we took in HS that are no longer taught and now we use Typing, drafting, shop classes. Do they still dissect frogs in biology class? Good memories


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Spain, yes, still grossing out the childrens, frogs, pig brain, cow liver, all sorts of gross stuff, onions. No woodshop, but there are numerous furniture-making schools.


> Interesting the things we took in HS that are no longer taught and now we use Typing, drafting, shop classes. Do they still dissect frogs in biology class? Good memories
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Interesting the things we took in HS that are no longer taught and now we use Typing, drafting, shop classes*. Do they still dissect frogs in biology class? Good memories
> 
> - 987Ron


2021 - typing is being taught but even better they call the class "technology", which includes typing software that uses a keyboard and an interactive computer screen- the class also learns various visual programs where they learn and create… There are some pretty fantastic creations BUT there is also a lot of nonsense like in the old wood shop days.

*The 104-key US QWERTY layout*


----------



## CWWoodworking

What do you guys think of this-









It's a grizzly 12" with a sliding cross cut attachment. Wanting 1950 obo.

The model is g5959. Not made anymore.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Topa, question for you - Were you drinking unpastuerized milk when you were kid? I think I did when I was a kid but dont remember.

Reason I ask is, they have just made it legal again to sell in Spain, and while I only use it in coffee or for cooking, my kid drinks it by the liter - so wondering if it is better for him? Mind you, the regular grass-fed eco-milk we get here hasnt been completely destroyed, like they do to milk in the US.


----------



## pottz

> Hi guys, I always seem to be late to the party, but my wife and I usually have dinner ( we call it supper in Iowa) then sit down to a Netflix evening. For the first 30 years of out marriage I was in my business all day and a patrol car in the evenings, so we are trying to make up for lost time. As much as I would like spending my evening with my friends here, my wife is awesome…..
> 
> Brian- THe ETS 125 looks reasonably priced and with your endorsment sounds like a nice machine. I am not sure the Mirka air unit would be a good fit. I was more interested in the eletric. I am not a fan of that air compressor running.
> I intend to build an addition someday to house the compressor and DC unit, but I havn t got the building done yet, let alone an addition. Thank you
> 
> Topa- Family farms around here have certainly evolved. They are getting bigger all the time. They are Corporations but mostly family owned, and they live on them. In my Studio, I did a ton of business with them. They own some ground, but there literally is no ground to buy. It either is a private sale or extremely public auctions. Local Drs. own a lot of the ground and lease it to the family. They usually employ their children or grandchildren and the ground they supply the kids with houses. They are big operations for sure. The 160 acre farm, is called a hobby farm, and literally are folks that work other places and farm it for a second income. They have huge investments in equipment…..combines are 250k…tractors 150….on and on. The big joke around here is the rich kid at the convenience store filling his 100k Beemer, making fun if the farmer in his old pick up, and the farmer telling him he has a 250k combine he drives two weeks a year. The funny part is the farmers drive 70k diesel pick ups. You see they have diesel on the farm in raised barrels, and doesn t pay tax on it, because it is tax exempt. As a whole, these are non presumptuous people, that work very hard, and are the ultimate ecological care-takers of their land, that make a moderate to good living, and are the ultimate gamblers on the crop/animal markets.
> I really don t know a big farmer that I don t like. They are also branded as "hicks from the sticks", but in reality are some of the biggest users of tech in there machinery around. One of the fellows I know, pulls his tractor and planter in the field, to which is linked to GPS and pushes on, and it plants strait rows with a minimum of waste.
> I m sure there are 400 acre farmers that are still making a living at it, but they are definitely few and far between and getting fewer.
> A couple more things…..it is considered rude to tell people how much ground or how many animals you do or don t have….so it is hard to tell how big the farms are. Also ground got so high that it was almost a loosing proposition to farm it, in the last 5 years or so it has come down to a reasonable rate, but it is still 10 to 15k per acre depending on how tillable or marketable it is. (around here).
> 
> - moke


funny mike my family came from south dakota,farmers mostly and supper was lunch and then came dinner.

hey as far as sanders forget the air get the mirka deros 5" and if you dont love it i will buy it from you at the price you pay,and pay for the shipping to me!seriously,you have witnesses and it's locked on this thread forever.thats how much i love the sander.ive been thinking of getting another just too avoid changing disc's all the time. you got nothing too loose my friend.hey worst case scenario ill make the duck buy it,he loves em too.


----------



## pottz

> Ron - Coleridge is a formidable enemy. I seem to recall he was a dopehead of one variety or another. Makes one want to go like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandito: I am addicted to calezone. I cant stop. Make my own. Ordered one at an "Italian" restaurant here local, once, had all the seafood in it that they put in paella, like octopus and squid and stuff, I was like what the HECK is this!!! I aint eating that. Bring me a Real one.
> 
> Moke - I am sure you will be happy with that machine, Abranet pads will work with that, no prob(but check to make certain). And your comment - "my wife is awesome" - is awesome, a true gentleman.
> 
> DW - that Malloch poem is super fantastic great. Thanks for posting that. There is a line in there that has just been appropriated by me, for me, until death do us part.
> 
> WBBN - Lol.
> 
> Pottz, for me, the smaller the river the better. My fav is going after like 5" brookies, where they know youre coming long before you get there.
> 
> Ok, if you guys want to really laugh, really really laugh, I point you to a youtube called - "How to Shoot Gangsta Style." Youtube. * The Fenomennews one.* You will have to find it yourself, I wont post the link here so as not to offend anyone. It isnt really offensive so much, the curse words are bleeped out, but one has to be safe - to protect the thread, ya know.
> 
> 2min of hysterical.
> 
> "You gotta raise the gun up above your head so your not actually using the sights and throw the bullets…......."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


oh man i agree about the small fish on a light weight fly rod,i dont need to fight a 60 pound tuna to get high man.when you cab fool a fish with a man made fly and get them to bite that is a total turn on,especially on a small silent stream,heaven.so when are we going-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, if you recall the Japanese bought Rockefeller center and Pebble Beach Golf club in the 80 s I think those deals did not work out for them.
> 
> WBBN I want and led swing are magnifying thing too!
> 
> DW I like the father son story too. Nice work on the Fly WBBN.
> 
> Moke it was supper in N NJ for me too. We had a cellar not a basement.
> 
> Guys (that means women too) I want to share something with you. My wife and I are building a house. All I care about is the 2 car (large) garage that will be my shop. So it was valentines day, wife out in the shop, when we move ,you need a saw that will last your your life. I said that delta will last mine and 3 more if kept well, she say s I want you to have that saw that wont cut off your finger. Sawstop? do you know how much they cost?... The most loving words came out. " I don t care get what you want". Some lucky person is going to get a good deal on a Delta 10" 3hp cabinet saw.
> 
> I am back home working on my project. Got the lid "done" I think, unless I wake up w a better idea. I think it looks good, but.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> </blockqu


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, if you recall the Japanese bought Rockefeller center and Pebble Beach Golf club in the 80 s I think those deals did not work out for them.
> 
> WBBN I want and led swing are magnifying thing too!
> 
> DW I like the father son story too. Nice work on the Fly WBBN.
> 
> Moke it was supper in N NJ for me too. We had a cellar not a basement.
> 
> Guys (that means women too) I want to share something with you. My wife and I are building a house. All I care about is the 2 car (large) garage that will be my shop. So it was valentines day, wife out in the shop, when we move ,you need a saw that will last your your life. I said that delta will last mine and 3 more if kept well, she say s I want you to have that saw that wont cut off your finger. Sawstop? do you know how much they cost?... The most loving words came out. " I don t care get what you want". Some lucky person is going to get a good deal on a Delta 10" 3hp cabinet saw.
> 
> I am back home working on my project. Got the lid "done" I think, unless I wake up w a better idea. I think it looks good, but.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn petey hang on that one she's a keeper for sure.mine is too,if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey corelz wont pay me, i work my day job then still come here too run things in the evening 7 days a week,and you want me too cook too? ok here we go, submit a menu and ill do dinner on the patio friday night paired with wines,no more than 3 course though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz


Top Ten: We all strive to make working wood as safe as possible, but we can never truly make it safe. All machines and tools should be respected, but be extra careful around these ten.

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/top-ten/top-10-most-dangerous-woodworking-machines-and-tools


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey corelz wont pay me, i work my day job then still come here too run things in the evening 7 days a week,and you want me too cook too? ok here we go, *submit a menu and ill do dinner on the patio friday night paired with wines,no more than 3 course though.*
> 
> - pottz


Too much work buddy- I say we have a food truck night, poetry, and an "urn" update from you and Petey


----------



## pottz

> if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Top Ten: We all strive to make working wood as safe as possible, but we can never truly make it safe. All machines and tools should be respected, but be extra careful around these ten.
> 
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/top-ten/top-10-most-dangerous-woodworking-machines-and-tools
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there is one they missed and it's a simple tool,the utility knife which can inflict serious deep cuts because people take them for granted.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey corelz wont pay me, i work my day job then still come here too run things in the evening 7 days a week,and you want me too cook too? ok here we go, *submit a menu and ill do dinner on the patio friday night paired with wines,no more than 3 course though.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too much work buddy- I say we have a food truck night, poetry, and an "urn" update from you and Petey
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sounds good but as far the urn my update will have to wait until sunday,i work ya know.

but hey the truck has got to be first class cuisine and pay the parking fee,corelz checks the reciepts and if i dont make the nut,im cut!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

> if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Top Ten: We all strive to make working wood as safe as possible, but we can never truly make it safe. All machines and tools should be respected, but be extra careful around these ten.
> 
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/top-ten/top-10-most-dangerous-woodworking-machines-and-tools
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"For safety is not a gadget but a state of mind" Eleanor Everest Freer


----------



## pottz

> if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Top Ten: We all strive to make working wood as safe as possible, but we can never truly make it safe. All machines and tools should be respected, but be extra careful around these ten.
> 
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/top-ten/top-10-most-dangerous-woodworking-machines-and-tools
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> "For safety is not a gadget but a state of mind" Eleanor Everest Freer
> 
> - 987Ron


so true,if your mind is not focused on the task you have a safety issue.ive learned when im pushing myself and it's getting late i know to stop and take a rain check.better late than sorry.


----------



## bandit571

Door #2 is out of the clamps…









And, sitting on the case with Door #1…









Awaiting it's hinges….case will need a plywood back…to pull it into close to square….screw and glue…need to go out and buy a 1/4" x 24" x 24" handy-panel…tomorrow….
Hinge mortise tools..









and hinge installer tools..









have two drills set up…saves time. Door #1 installed..









Built-in door stop…hardware has been bought ..latches, brackets,brushes…may have a week to go on this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey as far as sanders forget the air get the mirka deros 5" and if you dont love it i will buy it from you at the price you pay,and pay for the shipping to me!seriously,you have witnesses and it s locked on this thread forever.thats how much i love the sander.ive been thinking of getting another just too avoid changing disc s all the time. you got nothing too loose my friend.
> - pottz


Mirka and Festool- I like the Mirka Deros yet the reviews on the net claim that they breakdown and poor customer service- there is a following that loves them.

I wanted a finish sander and after watching a Wood Whisper video on sanding to a 4000 grit Festool foam pad. I went with Festool sanding pads, then Mirka 600 to 1000 the back to Festool 1500, 2000, and 4000 foam pads.


----------



## pottz

> hey as far as sanders forget the air get the mirka deros 5" and if you dont love it i will buy it from you at the price you pay,and pay for the shipping to me!seriously,you have witnesses and it s locked on this thread forever.thats how much i love the sander.ive been thinking of getting another just too avoid changing disc s all the time. you got nothing too loose my friend.
> - pottz
> 
> Mirka and Festool- I like the Mirka Deros yet the reviews on the net claim that they breakdown and poor customer service- there is a following that loves them.
> 
> I wanted a finish sander and after watching a Wood Whisper video on sanding to a 4000 grit Festool foam pad. I went with Festool sanding pads, then Mirka 600 to 1000 the back to Festool 1500, 2000, and 4000 foam pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what are you sanding that needs up too 4000? if it's wood 220 is all you need,unless your doing somthing like pens and lathe work?


----------



## corelz125

Talking about hinges and hardware. Is everyone on board with all these soft close ones or like the normal ones still?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been in shop all day, except for couple hours at doctor. Arm is out of sling and usable, but weak from couple weeks on not being able to us it. Several projects for finishing room in various stages of glue up, final fit and finish or just finish work. Will have some pictures tomorrow evening. Might even get my masking tape holder mounted.

My helper has know it all Uncle. Seems my helper was discussing how we edge banded some plywood and some OSB. He brought a cut off of the OSB one to show his Dad what he was talking about. BUT Mr. Know it All Uncle insisted the glue would not hold and that I was wrong. Further saying only an idiot would edge band OSB.

Enter today when said Uncle dropped by to enlighten me. Yeah, it can be done, and I have done it, and the glue does hold. Further that with the project is a couple years old. So he continues with what idiot does so? Fair question on the why would you do it, the idiot part he could have stowed and swallowed though.

So why edge band OSB. Well for a shop fixture why waste good plywood when you have some scrap handy? Sure it isn't the greatest stuff but for the project pictured below, it worked. I would not make furniture out of it.

You decide.










And here the unit is with the boxes made to fit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *- Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what are you sanding that needs up too 4000? if it s wood 220 is all you need,unless your doing somthing like pens and lathe work?
> 
> - pottz
> *


*
*

Pottz- I found this process from the Wood Whisper- sanding pads 100 to 320- Mirka pads 600 to a 1000- Festool 1500, 2000 then 4000… Glass smooth and when you touch it glides.










Now I use Medex and metal coatings.

Memories


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Talking about hinges and hardware. Is everyone on board with all these soft close ones or like the normal ones still?
> 
> - corelz125


I really like Blum for concealed hinges, drawer slides. IMO they have the best overall system. They are also expensive. I've tried a few cheaper ones but I always go back to Blum.

I believe there are pieces that require old school hinges just for esthetic reasons.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny- whatever the material one uses "it must be held together"- a good joint…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny you may be on to something OSB furniture…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you may be on to something OSB furniture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 pretty cool looking. I might have edge banded with walnut or something to give it some color.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 Gunny- whatever the material one uses "it must be held together"- a good joint…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Absolutely. My helper has been getting alot of practice with the various joints I like to use. Told him doesn't matter how long the project takes, just make it with good solid joints. While I do use a good amount of screws on projects this is usually on shop stuff or in places where you will not see them again. More and more I am using the mantra of all joints and glue, no nails or screws.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- one must remember* when using any composite sheet goods- what are the ratings… similar to the grades in lumber.*.. cool stuff


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Gunny you may be on to something OSB furniture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is the flattest OSB I ever seen. Definitely didnt get that at HD.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 Gunny- whatever the material one uses "it must be held together"- a good joint…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Absolutely. My helper has been getting alot of practice with the various joints I like to use. Told him doesn t matter how long the project takes, just make it with good solid joints. While I do use a good amount of screws on projects this is usually on shop stuff or in places where you will not see them again.* More and more I am using the mantra of all joints and glue, no nails or screws.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 composite material and the "adhesives" that will last- welcome to 2021 woodworking…


----------



## CWWoodworking

Speaking of odd sheet goods, anyone ever use MDO? Menards carries it. I thought about using it for the top of my bench for its flattness, but Id probably spill coffee on it. 62$ sheet too.


----------



## corelz125

I used the blum hinges where i could turn off the soft close. They were pretty easy to Install and hold up well. In my house i think they would break them trying to force it closed with the soft close on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron*, I never had a "poetry" class. The school wasn't big enough to offer one. They just poked it in here and there a little at a time. The Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner reminds me of the Albatros around my neck 60 years later ;-) "Poems are made by fools like me, but only God can make a tree" is another that doesn't seem to go away. I'm a math/engineering guy too. Spit it out, I'll never think of hidden meanings ;-)

*Mike*, every time they start to get ahead, there is a bad year ;-(( My dad told me to get an education or trade then come back to the farm if I want to, but by then you'll know better. Supper here too. Dinner is at noon ;-)

*Petey*, I took typing too. There were a couple of other guys headed to college. I never got good enough to not look at the key board a lot ;-)

damn petey hang on that one she s a keeper for sure.mine is too,if i said i need this saw because of the safety features she would say just do it.hell if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

You will be stimulatin' the economy ;-)

Yesterday there was an auto shop with propane tanks that burned near SeaTac Airport. It is a violation of state law to store propane indoors: (10) Storage of LPG containers. You must not store LPG within a building.

One-shot out like a missile and was trapped under a fence. It had to have been laying on its side so the pressure relief valve could no work. 
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/crews-battling-major-commercial-fire-seatac-auto-shop/CJRGSD3JGFAANKJZAQNR5TZSGQ/

Today I called the county councilman's office and raised 7734 for about 10 minutes. Mentioned that disaster was due to code violations and since no one has the authority to straighten out this chitty the responsible officials need to get together and demand our mayor not kill and destroy to save greedy developers few dollars. A town about 20 miles towards Mt. Rainier has a new housing development that had siding and roofing blowing off in the weekend storm. Getting to where tents make more sense than the new houses. I was told OSB has a 20-year life expectancy under the compost shingles with a 25 or 30 life expectancy ;-)) The guy that told me was trying to save a 5-year-old multimillion-dollar house with an attic full of mold ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Talking about hinges and hardware. Is everyone on board with all these soft close ones or like the normal ones still?
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell soft close all the way man,i just replaced all of my kitchen and bathroom with soft close.


----------



## pottz

> Talking about hinges and hardware. Is everyone on board with all these soft close ones or like the normal ones still?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I really like Blum for concealed hinges, drawer slides. IMO they have the best overall system. They are also expensive. I've tried a few cheaper ones but I always go back to Blum.
> 
> I believe there are pieces that require old school hinges just for esthetic reasons.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 quality always wins in the end/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You will be stimulatin the economy ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Whose economy? * China, their rent, food, and shelter-

HOW DID AMERICANS SPEND THEIR STIMULUS CHECKS AND HOW DID IT AFFECT THE ECONOMY?

https://www.pgpf.org/blog/2020/10/how-did-americans-spend-their-stimulus-checks-and-how-did-it-affect-the-economy

More importantly, the weather that has hit and almost crippled a part of fellow Americans- the Cold front. 
Devastation, hardships, and remember follow the money- $$$ spent to "continue" even American commerce is stopping … If I am not mistaken are we not plentiful in natural gas?


----------



## pottz

> +1 Gunny- whatever the material one uses "it must be held together"- a good joint…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Absolutely. My helper has been getting alot of practice with the various joints I like to use. Told him doesn t matter how long the project takes, just make it with good solid joints. While I do use a good amount of screws on projects this is usually on shop stuff or in places where you will not see them again. More and more I am using the mantra of all joints and glue, no nails or screws.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


there is no shame in using screw where needed,my god of woodworking sam maloof would use screws even in his famous rockers that sold for 25k or more.he was a common sense man period!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As I say good night… I look forward to waking up to a "Brian" post…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> if we get another stimulus check for 1400k each i just might and let the gov.pay for my fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You will be stimulatin the economy ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Whose economy? * China, their rent, food, and shelter-
> 
> HOW DID AMERICANS SPEND THEIR STIMULUS CHECKS AND HOW DID IT AFFECT THE ECONOMY?
> 
> https://www.pgpf.org/blog/2020/10/how-did-americans-spend-their-stimulus-checks-and-how-did-it-affect-the-economy
> 
> More importantly, the weather that has hit and almost crippled a part of fellow Americans- the Cold front.
> Devastation, hardships, and remember follow the money- $$$ spent to "continue" even American commerce is stopping … If I am not mistaken are we not plentiful in natural gas?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Where is a SawStop table saw made? SawStop is a US-owned company, and each table saw is engineered at our headquarters just south of Portland, Oregon. Every table saw is built in Taiwan to an unmatched set of tolerances."

Stimulates Portland, Oregon and Taiwan, with profits to Oregon at high risk of loss to looting ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That is the flattest OSB I ever seen. Definitely didnt get that at HD.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Yeah, certainly not the cheap stuff I get given to me. Can't complain though, have build couple buildings with scraps I got from neighbor and other friends for free.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Speaking of odd sheet goods, anyone ever use MDO? Menards carries it. I thought about using it for the top of my bench for its flattness, but Id probably spill coffee on it. 62$ sheet too.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Never seen it but have heard about it. Made plenty of table tops with it's brother MDF. Common mistake I have seen is that few will take the time to edge band it with a hardwood to protect the edges.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> there is no shame in using screw where needed,my god of woodworking sam maloof would use screws even in his famous rockers that sold for 25k or more.he was a common sense man period!
> 
> - pottz


Oh I agree and still use them. My take on it is the skill and challenge required to use as little as possible. Within reason of course. Recent build for my Dad was all glue and joinery, he was tickled pink I went that direction.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> As I say good night… I look forward to waking up to a "Brian" post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*спокане ночи*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is the flattest OSB I ever seen. Definitely didnt get that at HD.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Yeah, certainly not the cheap stuff I get given to me. Can t complain though, have build couple buildings with scraps I got from neighbor and other friends for free.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Does paint keep it from deteriorating in the rain?


----------



## Peteybadboy

CW that saw seems like a deal to me.

Pottz my ancestors where homesteaders in ND. IN Fort Myers they fly fish for big stuff like Tarpon. Snook

DW always good to run through what is dangerous and why. Radial Arm saw would be my # 1

Woke up at 4. Got to try and make a lid that is better.

Bandit I like those doors.

Corlez I am for Blum soft close. I had a hard time learning how to install, but they come out prefect. lots of adjustments available to you.

Pottz I need to know more about sanders and abrasives. I was thinking Rotex for my Festool extractor.

CWW MDO? what is that?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sorry, DW, got nothing juicy for ya this morning.

A nice story:

My son goes to a fancy shmansy English-type private school. It is expensive. We are not uber rich like most of the other families that send their children to this school. Most of the parents are driving Benzes, Beemers, L-Rovers, Teslas, you know; and I drive 15 year old banged-up Toyota RAV. Money and Stuff is very low on my list of important things. No matter. Anyway, at this school they are training future Leaders, not robots - just barely able to push the buttons and fill your order at McD´s, as in public schools. They maintain very high standards.

I get an E-mail today from the school saying that the teachers have identified my Son as Gifted/Talented. Particularly in Science. Not bragging here, not being smug, just a proud Poppa.

There are list of criteria they use to make these assessments, one of which is: these types have no problem "correcting adults." Whereas Overachievers tend to be compliant. I think that is hilarious. I have taught my son the Arts of Debate and Logic, and the teachers often remark to me that my son is very good at this, sometimes too good. I have also taught him that he should question all information that comes from others, even if it comes from Me, because it is His life and He must sort it out for himself.

Now, they are gonna push him, to enable him to reach full potential - and I am sure he is going to push back.

Have a great day.

I will.


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations Brian. That's the last thing my wife would tell me to buy another tool. Every time a box comes I hear what tool did you buy now. Pottz think the soft close would hold up when the kids were young?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Another, slightly funny story:

So, finally, I get some fish for this mosquito factory pond I built. Remember, this is a very small pond, so small fish. I got 8 of them, thinking, well, a test, to see if they die right away because the water is bad or something. I set them free, thinking, they will map their terrain for a bit, then start hammering these mosquito larvae. The mapping part done, they just find the nearest place to lay low, and stay low. I bought Lazy fish. Damn. Figures though, as they are Spanish fish.


----------



## bandit571

Got woke up too early ( now grumpier) because my son got his Chevy Cruze stuck..trying to park when he got home from work….out front, where there WAS parking spots on a city street…..that he had pulled out of last night, to go to work….

Snoblower is a 20v cordless model….had to dig a path for him to go through…

BTW..we be getting another 1-3" of that white crap around here, today…..BAH, HUMBUG!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dad gave me this nice LED swing arm light with magnifying glass.


----------



## corelz125

Nice light Gunny you can now do some dental work to with that thing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dad gave me this nice LED swing arm light with magnifying glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I have been thinking about one of these, very useful.

ps- *спокане ночи * Yes I had a very restful sleep- thanks for the thought.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice light Gunny you can now do some dental work to with that thing
> 
> - corelz125


And we know Gunny has good tastes in choosing his staff- remember his bar staff recommendations?


----------



## pottz

> CW that saw seems like a deal to me.
> 
> Pottz my ancestors where homesteaders in ND. IN Fort Myers they fly fish for big stuff like Tarpon. Snook
> 
> DW always good to run through what is dangerous and why. Radial Arm saw would be my # 1
> 
> Woke up at 4. Got to try and make a lid that is better.
> 
> Bandit I like those doors.
> 
> Corlez I am for Blum soft close. I had a hard time learning how to install, but they come out prefect. lots of adjustments available to you.
> 
> Pottz I need to know more about sanders and abrasives. I was thinking Rotex for my Festool extractor.
> 
> CWW MDO? what is that?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


the rotex is a great sander but for a lot less money and a sander thats just as good or some say better i went with the bosch,although the duck will argue that all day.


----------



## pottz

> Congratulations Brian. That s the last thing my wife would tell me to buy another tool. Every time a box comes I hear what tool did you buy now. Pottz think the soft close would hold up when the kids were young?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah if they were shown to just push the door until it stops and not try and force it.one thing is no more doors banging hard,especially when the wife is pissed at me-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

First a shout out to Gunny for his post on OSB- Thx I became more interested in it after your post last night-

*Lessons to be shared today-*

Five grades of OSB are defined in EN 300 in terms of their mechanical performance and relative resistance to moisture:

OSB/0 - No added formaldehyde
OSB/1 - General-purpose boards and boards for interior fitments (including furniture) for use in dry conditions
OSB/2 - Load-bearing boards for use in dry conditions
OSB/3 - Load-bearing boards for use in humid conditions
OSB/4 - Heavy-duty load-bearing boards for use in humid conditions

Videos on using it in the shop-

*How to Get ….*





*
Making an OSB Workshop Cabinet! Oriented Strand Board to the Rescue, Workshop Ep 4.*





*DIY EXPOY FINISH on OSB Side Tables*


----------



## 987Ron

Nothing to say, nothing to add.
But I am way behind the rest of you on the number of posts


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Congratulations Brian. That s the last thing my wife would tell me to buy another tool. Every time a box comes I hear what tool did you buy now. Pottz think the soft close would hold up when the kids were young?
> 
> - corelz125


Me too ;-) If a box comes in something has to go. Actually, I need to downsize. Too much stuff left from contracting. I'll never do it again. Knees and hip wore out last time ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry, DW, got nothing juicy for ya this morning.
> 
> A nice story:
> 
> My son goes to a fancy shmansy English-type private school. It is expensive. We are not uber rich like most of the other families that send their children to this school. Most of the parents are driving Benzes, Beemers, L-Rovers, Teslas, you know; and I drive 15 year old banged-up Toyota RAV. Money and Stuff is very low on my list of important things. No matter. Anyway, at this school they are training future Leaders, not robots - just barely able to push the buttons and fill your order at McD´s, as in public schools. They maintain very high standards.
> 
> I get an E-mail today from the school saying that the teachers have identified my Son as Gifted/Talented. Particularly in Science. Not bragging here, not being smug, just a proud Poppa.
> 
> There are list of criteria they use to make these assessments, one of which is: these types have no problem "correcting adults." Whereas Overachievers tend to be compliant. I think that is hilarious. I have taught my son the Arts of Debate and Logic, and the teachers often remark to me that my son is very good at this, sometimes too good. I have also taught him that he should question all information that comes from others, even if it comes from Me, because it is His life and He must sort it out for himself.
> 
> Now, they are gonna push him, to enable him to reach full potential - and I am sure he is going to push back.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> I will.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Congrats on your son. We have a grandson that is "gifted." They don't know what to do with him. The school district is not capable of handling kids that are smarter than they are ;-))

He likes to read to take a break from everything. He would act up in class so they would send him to the principal's office. He took a book and read while he waited. They called our son about his behavior. Our son told them to quit sending him to the principal's office. The reason he is acting up is to get a break from the classroom. He has assignments completed in a few minutes. I'm not sure why they don't just leave him alone and let him read while he waits for the others to finish.

Public schools here are a disaster. Before WWII the world came to try to understand our elementary schools. Today they rank 94th in the world. When most kids only went to 8th grade, they had to pass a test that most high school seniors cannot pass today. I saw one of those tests about 25 years ago. They were questions about English languare that I had no idea how what they were takling about . Never covered it in any of my classes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I hear ya, Topa. Not trying to be a thorn in the side here but in the US now, they rank 24th in Science, 36th in Math, out of the top 70 countries. When I was kid the US was consistenly in the top 5 worldwide. I could argue that this is all by design, but I will leave that alone.

The Fed Gov really only has three legit functions: Protect the borders, issue the currency (interest free), and provide a forum for the settlement of disputes. Otherwise, they should pipe down, and leave things to local communities. Wherever they meddle they always muddle.

Here is an FYI for you all:

Did you know that when China is allowed to loot the Forests of America, the rough lumber gets put on ships, and then is processed at sea on these ships. What do they do with the (hazardous) waste? They dump it in your Ocean. This all happens round about where Topa lives.


----------



## pottz

> I hear ya, Topa. Not trying to be a thorn in the side here but in the US now, they rank 24th in Science, 36th in Math, out of the top 70 countries. When I was kid the US was consistenly in the top 5 worldwide. I could argue that this is all by design, but I will leave that alone.
> 
> The Fed Gov really only has three legit functions: Protect the borders, issue the currency (interest free), and provide a forum for the settlement of disputes. Otherwise, they should pipe down, and leave things to local communities. Wherever they meddle they always muddle.
> 
> Here is an FYI for you all:
> 
> Did you know that when China is allowed to loot the Forests of America, the rough lumber gets put on ships, and then is processed at sea on these ships. What do they do with the (hazardous) waste? They dump it in your Ocean. This all happens round about where Topa lives.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


so sadly true when i was up in port washington back in the eighties you could see piles of logs a hundred feet tall.thousands and thousands being loaded onto ships,at that time i believe they were headed for japan,same scenario.no us jobs other than loggers and truckers to get em to the docks.then came the spotted owl and shut down the logging in oregon and washington.


----------



## moke

I hope we get that stimulus…..Potzzy says Mirka, so if I want my Rum and cokes to keep coming, I gotta comply! lol
Hey anybody that can make the rocking chair he did has my undivided attention!

Sounds like everybody has supper….makes me feel good…thought I might be a bumpkin! and Petey, around here a cellar is a hole in the ground, where you store canned goods. It's funny what the area of the country dictates certain terms. We go to Las Vegas a couple times a year, when the 'rona isn't around and when I ask for a can of pop they look at me like my spaceship is double parked…...oh you mean soda?

Oh and Pottzy iwas born in Huron South Dakota….that's in the eastern side.

Take care my friends…....


----------



## pottz

so in that case you know what a davenport is mike?


----------



## corelz125

I heard Kroger is closing down supermarkets around Seattle because they don't want to pay hazard pay to the employees. All that lumber going to China so they can make more curbside furniture to sell at Target and Walmart. Around here most people say soda, basement and dinner. Some say supper. Mike don't worry the rum and cokes keep coming around here no matter what you do. I prefer this rum


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so in that case you know what a* davenport* is mike?
> 
> - pottz


It was used as a synonym for "sofa," especially in the Midwestern United States and in northern New York state.

or if I am incorrect maybe this is what you guys are referring to…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dad gave me this nice LED swing arm light with magnifying glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 I have been thinking about one of these, very useful.
> 
> ps- *спокане ночи * Yes I had a very restful sleep- thanks for the thought.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll find the link for the one I purchased. Plan on getting couple more. One for work as well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nothing to say, nothing to add.
> But I am way behind the rest of you on the number of posts
> 
> - 987Ron


Unique thing about this thread, any topic is fair game except politics.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F8R4GZ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_ED4HQMN8VBW3532FPBW9


----------



## corelz125

After three crop failures in a row farmer Jones could not pay his loan at the bank.
"Give me one more chance he pleaded. Don't take my farm, we'll be broke and homeless."
The bank manager comes up with an idea.
"OK, one more chance but not with crops. No one fails at pig farming so we'll finance the purchase of five sows to start you off. Your neighbor down the road has a boar pig and you'll have to take your sows to him so the boar can service them. In a few months you should have a bunch of little piglets all ready for market."
Farmer Jones collects the five sows, loads them into his pickup truck, drives to his neighbor and unloads the five sows into the boar's pen. They then go back to the farm house and have a couple of beers.
When enough time has passed they go back to the boar's pen and load five happy sows into the pickup.
Farmer Jones asks, "What if it didn't take?"
"That never happens with my boar," replies the neighbor.
"But how can I tell for sure?"
"Look, tomorrow morning observe your sows. If they're rolling in the mud, it took, if they're on the grass, call me."
The following morning farmer Jones observed his sows strolling on the grass.
He calls his neighbor who instructs him to bring them back.
He rounds them up, loads them into the pickup and drives to the boar'spen where the whole process is repeated.
Unlucky farmer Jones has to load them in the pickup and take them back four times.
On the fifth morning he is so worried he can't look.
He stalls for half an hour then asks his wife to look. "I hope they're not on the grass, dear."
"Well they're not," says his wife.
"Oh finally, then they're rolling in the mud!" exclaimed the farmer.
"No…"
"Well what are those fool sows doing?
"Well, four are trying to climb into the pickup and the fifth managed to climb into the cab and is trying to honk the horn!!!"


----------



## moke

We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn't get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace's….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it's Burgandy and white.








Grace---Sopha


----------



## moke

Corelz….never heard of black rum…..but I'm gonna give er a shot!!!!
Thanks for the heads up!
DW--not really a whisky guy…used to be….now an occasional Jamisons and rocks…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian that is a nice story. Maybe a future leader there. Nice work by you

Ron I was thinking of you. I think you said it is common for you to refinish a project maybe more that once. I re did the Urn. Got the lid the way I want it too. Very tight press fit so added splines near the top in the event of expansion. I will post a pick later

Pottz I made a davenport in H.S. it took 3rd place over all. I was a Jr. beat some Sr's. MY bro has it now. (it's really not that good) but everyone else made cutting boards. I hope you know the Davenport I am talking about.

Mike we said couch. I also have black rum in the closet. Make yourself a dark and stormy.

I good day in the shop. I can sleep past 3. Well probably.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey,
I think the common refinishing was someone else. I have done it but am to lazy to do it often. Been following the urn build. Good that you are doing it. I would find it emotionally difficult.

As you get older more terms you use the more they date you of just confuse others….

Still use the the term Ice Box for the fridge. Haven't seen a real icebox in use for 70 years.
We always had a Divan or Sofa growing up. Grandpa owned a upholstery shop. Not that that made it 
correct. Dad made a Divan and Chair for Mom one Christmas. Wood frame, upholstered. 
Footstools were used, never heard of an ottoman. 
Pop is what we called soda as kids
Cellar was often called a root cellar, place for vegetables. 
Basement was under the house place to hide from tornados in Oklahoma.

More rain today. Everyone in the neighborhood is concerned over their septic tanks. Toilets flushing slow lots of gurgling noises. Two women in the house. A woman without a useable potty is not good. Hope it holds out. Rain ceases tomorrow. Better than all that white stuff…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

v


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn t get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace s….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it s Burgandy and white.
> 
> - moke


I have no clear understanding of what I just read??? Is that some kind of fancy detectivist technique for eliciting a confession? Because, I swear, whatever it was, it wasnt me who did it. It was that other guy.


----------



## corelz125

If you can find that black rum Mike it has a nice flavor to it. I was surprised because it was around $21 for that bottle. Petey if you like the dark rum give that one a try. I had a 21 year old rum made by El Dorado. It's a dark rum from Guyana. There was no mixing coke with that straight on the rocks. Caught my wife mixing it one day that was it I hid the bottle. Gunny said it right Ron, talk about anything and it might end up being the topic for the day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> v
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


did you mean to post V for vendetta?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

dinner or should I supper break- back later

Tonight's topic finishing and education


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hear ya, Topa. Not trying to be a thorn in the side here but in the US now, they rank 24th in Science, 36th in Math, out of the top 70 countries. When I was kid the US was consistenly in the top 5 worldwide. I could argue that this is all by design, but I will leave that alone.


Not a problem… My Canadian pals were seeing the US as the laughing stock of the world. Probably just taking pitty now ;-((



> ..
> Here is an FYI for you all:
> 
> Did you know that when China is allowed to loot the Forests of America, the rough lumber gets put on ships, and then is processed at sea on these ships. What do they do with the (hazardous) waste? They dump it in your Ocean. This all happens round about where Topa lives.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Logs are known as "exports" by loggers now. Those are all the premium logs of a certain size and length. It didn't know they were processing onboard the ships and dumping in the ocean. This started in 70s I think with Japan.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Nothing to say, nothing to add.
> But I am way behind the rest of you on the number of posts
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Unique thing about this thread, any topic is fair game except politics.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And the newly discovered 247 genders - those are pretty much off limits too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> v
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> did you mean to post V for vendetta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Clumsy fat finger sign in ;-) Geek Squad tuned up my laptop today. Getting back on track ;-))


----------



## pottz

> so in that case you know what a* davenport* is mike?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It was used as a synonym for "sofa," especially in the Midwestern United States and in northern New York state.
> 
> or if I am incorrect maybe this is what you guys are referring to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


correct but your not mike ? now pour me some.


----------



## pottz

> After three crop failures in a row farmer Jones could not pay his loan at the bank.
> "Give me one more chance he pleaded. Don't take my farm, we'll be broke and homeless."
> The bank manager comes up with an idea.
> "OK, one more chance but not with crops. No one fails at pig farming so we'll finance the purchase of five sows to start you off. Your neighbor down the road has a boar pig and you'll have to take your sows to him so the boar can service them. In a few months you should have a bunch of little piglets all ready for market."
> Farmer Jones collects the five sows, loads them into his pickup truck, drives to his neighbor and unloads the five sows into the boar's pen. They then go back to the farm house and have a couple of beers.
> When enough time has passed they go back to the boar's pen and load five happy sows into the pickup.
> Farmer Jones asks, "What if it didn't take?"
> "That never happens with my boar," replies the neighbor.
> "But how can I tell for sure?"
> "Look, tomorrow morning observe your sows. If they're rolling in the mud, it took, if they're on the grass, call me."
> The following morning farmer Jones observed his sows strolling on the grass.
> He calls his neighbor who instructs him to bring them back.
> He rounds them up, loads them into the pickup and drives to the boar'spen where the whole process is repeated.
> Unlucky farmer Jones has to load them in the pickup and take them back four times.
> On the fifth morning he is so worried he can't look.
> He stalls for half an hour then asks his wife to look. "I hope they're not on the grass, dear."
> "Well they're not," says his wife.
> "Oh finally, then they're rolling in the mud!" exclaimed the farmer.
> "No…"
> "Well what are those fool sows doing?
> "Well, four are trying to climb into the pickup and the fifth managed to climb into the cab and is trying to honk the horn!!!"
> 
> - corelz125


thats great bud.


----------



## pottz

> We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn t get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace s….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it s Burgandy and white.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have no clear understanding of what I just read??? Is that some kind of fancy detectivist technique for eliciting a confession? Because, I swear, whatever it was, it wasnt me who did it. It was that other guy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


what do you mean,it seemed pretty clear- dont you speak mid-west?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so in that case you know what a* davenport* is mike?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It was used as a synonym for "sofa," especially in the Midwestern United States and in northern New York state.
> 
> or if I am incorrect maybe this is what you guys are referring to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> correct but your not mike ? now pour me some.
> 
> - pottz


Slow down my friend- I will have Davenport Friday night at the patio for you along with the food trucks. Corelez is demanding that we pay our fee in Bitcoins and wired to a bank on Brian's Spanish island… see if you can work things out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn t get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace s….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it s Burgandy and white.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have no clear understanding of what I just read??? Is that some kind of fancy detectivist technique for eliciting a confession? Because, I swear, whatever it was, it wasnt me who did it. It was that other guy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> what do you mean,it seemed pretty clear- dont you speak mid-west?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz this is not acceptable for a friend of yours and one of ours to subjected to a pure meltdown by Brian. I will say that post was utterly despicable.

Mike did you ever bust Brian while being a cop? I enjoyed your posts and dog pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Been that kind of a day….









I THINK there are still 2 left in the fridge….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.

As to the naysayers' comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.

And if you don't like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund


----------



## pottz

> We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn t get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace s….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it s Burgandy and white.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have no clear understanding of what I just read??? Is that some kind of fancy detectivist technique for eliciting a confession? Because, I swear, whatever it was, it wasnt me who did it. It was that other guy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> what do you mean,it seemed pretty clear- dont you speak mid-west?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz this is not acceptable for a friend of yours and one of ours to subjected to a pure meltdown by Brian. I will say that post was utterly despicable.
> 
> Mike did you ever bust Brian while being a cop? I enjoyed your posts and dog pictures.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey maybe he didn't understand midwest slang,i grew up with it,kinda lost now though.you call a sofa a davenport and people go,what?


----------



## pottz

> so in that case you know what a* davenport* is mike?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It was used as a synonym for "sofa," especially in the Midwestern United States and in northern New York state.
> 
> or if I am incorrect maybe this is what you guys are referring to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> correct but your not mike ? now pour me some.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Slow down my friend- I will have Davenport Friday night at the patio for you along with the food trucks. Corelez is demanding that we pay our fee in Bitcoins and wired to a bank on Brian s Spanish island… see if you can work things out.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ive been getting signs he may be getting ready too flew the country,i did find spanish language tapes in his office?


----------



## pottz

dw did you mention today is national drink wine day? i think the duck is trying to get his birth date legally changed to this date.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw did you mention today is national drink wine day? i think the duck is trying to get his birth date legally changed to this date.
> 
> - pottz


...but I did find this… and after seeing the "Davenport" wines…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have read this book, DW. And Mr. Gatto is one of my Heroes. I only have two of those. The other would be Ezra Pound.

Mr. Gatto was NYC Public School Teacher Of The Year - Twice. He didnt even have a teaching-certificate. What he did for disadvantaged kids in NYC is nothing short of heroic, and those students of his loved him. He was so successful with them, that all the other teachers were threatened and they undermined him, and finally got him expelled.

There are several very good interviews with him, can be found on youtube. Mr. Gatto will support my assertion that the dumbing down of American education is deliberate, across all castes except the very upper crust.


> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have read this book, DW. And Mr. Gatto is one of my Heroes. I only have two of those. The other would be Ezra Pound.
> 
> Mr. Gatto was NYC Public School Teacher Of The Year - Twice. He didnt even have a teaching-certificate. What he did for disadvantaged kids in NYC is nothing short of heroic, and those students of his loved him. He was so successful with them, that all the other teachers were threatened and they undermined him, and finally got him expelled.
> 
> There are several very good interviews with him, can be found on youtube. Mr. Gatto will support my assertion that the dumbing down of american education is deliberate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- so glad that you replied; I thought of you when posting it for I know that you are aware of the current school systems. As I may have stated- caste system.

Back in the 1960's- highschool had three passes to take- industrial- business- general… or drop out

Similar to today- parents your children are moving along- be proactive

best to you guys that are trying…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

delete


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop. My helper showed me the tape holder was all done, 3 coats of poly, and all the holders painted yellow with no runs or sags. He has done well for 2nd time doing finishing work. We installed this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz - is Rambo near by?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been busy in shop. My helper showed me the tape holder was all done, 3 coats of poly, and all the holders painted yellow with no runs or sags. He has done well for 2nd time doing finishing work. We installed this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 looks good


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

No breaks here. Once he started the finishing process we got cracking on next project. Where to put the stir sticks for the finishes. Problem here is I have had all this stuff all set up for 20+ years in main shop. Now I need it in the finishing room so I don't have to walk back and forth for every item I forgot.

In looking the room over I found this ideal spot for them.










So I put my helper to work on cutting the pieces and getting started on assembly. No fancy joinery here I have bad habit of changing things later like this so just straight cuts and some screws. Then set him to edge banding the OSB edges you see from the front. Got his first dose of hand plane work, proved to be challenging as OSB is not really fun to work with on this regard. Even so, he was persistent and got it nice and smooth then rounded the edge over. Pretty good for 2 weeks working with me and his first time working with wood in his 16 years of life.

Once we had this dry fitted Jacob noticed we could squeeze more room out of the one side for the qt can stir sticks if we add a shelf. He dry fitted a mock up of cardboard and discovered if you push one back in such a small space it is hard to get out. Solved that by making the shelf slide in and out. If a stick gets stuck, just pull the tray forward and no more issue. So he took two pieces back apart and cut dado's in them for the 5mm plywood tray, then a dado for the back and glued that in. In looking at it he inquired could we edge band 5mm plywood. Of course, and so we did. With all the kinks worked out of our design it went off to finishing room. He got done with the main body and saw I had blue dye from a previous project. Wanted to try the dye on the tray. Sure why not. And he discovered that the 5mm plywood was a red ish color and when mixed with blue dye came out somewhat green. Meh, so what. LOL. The edge banding though came out a nice blue. He had gotten that nice and flat with the hand plane, so smooth transition. A good project for him and he was very pleased with himself. Ate two pizzas admiring his handiwork this evening.










Blue transtint dyed tray


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I edited that post, because your reply is funny. You got the point, no need for anybody else to see it.


> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I edited that post, because your reply is funny.
> 
> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian I care for you… How do think Tesla felt?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Purple Brothers are available:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Purple Brothers are available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Gunny thx but we are cool. Guys got to remember his wife is traveling Egypt while he is left with that fish pond and Corelz, Pottz, Gunny … DesertWoodworker

*

He can handle it…


----------



## pottz

> Been busy in shop. My helper showed me the tape holder was all done, 3 coats of poly, and all the holders painted yellow with no runs or sags. He has done well for 2nd time doing finishing work. We installed this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man gunny your gonna have the most well equipped finish room on lj's.


----------



## pottz

> Man, some of ya all are dense as driftwood. I was only playing on Moke´s sense of humor, with my own original recipe sense of humor. Do you really think, after all I have written on this thread, that I am not capable of understanding Moke´s playground of humor?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i got ya bud i was just being sarcastic with you.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i told him to stand down until needed dw.i think brian is safe for the moment-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I edited that post, because your reply is funny.
> 
> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Brian I care for you… How do think Tesla felt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


nothin sweeter than a bromance ;-) you two can use corelz office if you need time alone…...ill have the chef bake a cake.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - is Rambo near by?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Purple Brothers are available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it was just alovers spat gunny !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Pottz and Gunny for handling a "spat"

Purple Brothers are available:










- woodbutcherbynight

it was just alovers spat gunny !

- pottz
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pottz

so who is enjoying a nice glass of wine too celebrate the day.having a chardonnay right now,probably switch to red next,cheers boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so who is enjoying a nice glass of wine too celebrate the day.having a chardonnay right now,probably switch to red next,cheers boys.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## corelz125

Better places to hide money in eastern Europe than in Spain Pottz might have to buy I a little piece of property next to Gunny. Could stretch the dollar pretty far in Albania. You're doing a good job teaching your helper Gunny. He seems to enjoy it also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Better places to hide money in eastern Europe than in Spain* Pottz might have to buy I a little piece of property next to Gunny.* Could stretch the dollar pretty far in Albania. You re doing a good job teaching your helper Gunny. He seems to enjoy it also.
> 
> - corelz125


*Pottz might have to buy I a little piece of property next to Gunny*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We used to say sofa….we got another dog in Oct and her name is Sophie….aka sofa. Our other dog Gracie, took up residency on the davenport…so now we call the davenport Gracies bed…...To say Sofa was a holy terror is a vast understatement….Grace took up residency on the davenport to escape Sofa, she couldn t get up there. Grace was not allowed on the Davenport until one day I saw the Sophie latched onto Graces ear and dangling like an earring…...that day the Davenport became Grace s….now the Soph can get up there with no effort….my davenport was originally kind of a Burgandy color…now it s Burgandy and white.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have no clear understanding of what I just read??? Is that some kind of fancy detectivist technique for eliciting a confession? Because, I swear, whatever it was, it wasnt me who did it. It was that other guy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> what do you mean,it seemed pretty clear- dont you speak mid-west?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz this is not acceptable for a friend of yours and one of ours to subjected to a pure meltdown by Brian. I will say that post was utterly despicable.
> 
> Mike did you ever bust Brian while being a cop? I enjoyed your posts and dog pictures.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey maybe he didn t understand midwest slang,i grew up with it,kinda lost now though.you call a sofa a davenport and people go,what?
> 
> - pottz


sofa and davenport are what we were taught are synonyms in 3 grade ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have you read it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Purple Brothers are available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I am sure glad ya all cant leave the country!

Purple is the Color of Kings and Emperors, so I have read. I dont want to know what you lot are Kings of.

Gunny, you very closely resemble a cousin of mine. He taught me how to shoot a bow. Also a Marine. After he got out, he went up to Alaska so he could more easily hunt Griz with a bow. Griz are extinct in NJ because of him. Lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

The lid is now done. It is a press fit that is rather tight. So I added splines at the miters for strength. I may have to loosen the fit. I don't want to have the lid fall off if someone where to pick it up.

The top is Mahogany. Hurricane Irma knocked down over 500 trees on our two golf courses. I had the super save me a Mahogany and an oak tree. Rented a trailer and took them to a mill. The oak tree might end up being my work bench some day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez I have a bottle (handle) of that rum in my pantry. Been there 10 years. Bought it for a friend that does not visit.










This is what I know as a Davenport.


----------



## corelz125

Looks great Petey. To help keep the lid on you can add a few rare earth magnets. They will keep it closed tight. Not a dark rum fan Petey?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.
Don't usually drink dark rum but if I did it would be Goslings. It is aged 3 years in oak casts A lot of the others just ad color to make the color dark. 
More rain last night. Suppose to clear up my evening. Errands this am.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Petey


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Muy guapo, Petey. Excellent grain wrap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Currently rereading it…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


More truth than humor for me… Do people still use it as a treatment… and don't forget to add a steam vaporizer.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


something tells me spinner is weighted heavily down?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


amen gunny!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


amen gunny!


> The lid is now done. It is a press fit that is rather tight. So I added splines at the miters for strength. I may have to loosen the fit. I don t want to have the lid fall off if someone where to pick it up.
> 
> The top is Mahogany. Hurricane Irma knocked down over 500 trees on our two golf courses. I had the super save me a Mahogany and an oak tree. Rented a trailer and took them to a mill. The oak tree might end up being my work bench some day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


looks real good petey,nice clean elegant design.


----------



## pottz

> Looks great Petey. To help keep the lid on you can add a few rare earth magnets. They will keep it closed tight. Not a dark rum fan Petey?
> 
> - corelz125


thanks for the idea i may do that on mine.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> More truth than humor for me… Do people still use it as a treatment… and don t forget to add a steam vaporizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


truth for me too,flashbacks.


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> More truth than humor for me… Do people still use it as a treatment… and don t forget to add a steam vaporizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Steam vaporizer no way, Mom heated the Vicks up on the stove, rubbed it on your chest, covered with a warm towel, snugged up the pjs and sent you off to bed


----------



## moke

Ok, let me clear this up…we used to call that elongated chair in the living room a sofa….until I got another dog and named her Sophie….then I started calling Sophie…SOFA….so we started calling the elongated chair in the living room….a davenport as not to confuse the elongated chair and the dog the same thing…..whew…lets forget I ever brought it up!
BAR KEEP…..another R and C please, make it a double Goslings.

Woodbutcher and DW… I am now going to have nightmares about Vicks and humidifier. I hated both of those….and funny enough my mom and Dad had the exact same humidifier and it was in the same box. I loved both both my parents,but when my Mom died it was however gratifying to throw that humidifier in the trash….along with my Senior Photo. Oh and 3000 Ball jars.

DW…I did arrest a "Brian" for excessive flatulence in a public place while wearing a "Stanford" t shirt. Maybe this is why…....?

Oh Petey, the urn is really coming out nice! Good job.

Topa, U have not commented lately about moving away from Seattle….what' the latest


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight at the patio- as a gesture to Brian we will be having a Spanish food theme-

*Boca'O - The Spanish Tapas Food Truck Experience*


----------



## pottz

> Ok, let me clear this up…we used to call that elongated chair in the living room a sofa….until I got another dog and named her Sophie….then I started calling Sophie…SOFA….so we started calling the elongated chair in the living room….a davenport as not to confuse the elongated chair and the dog the same thing…..whew…lets forget I ever brought it up!
> BAR KEEP…..another R and C please, make it a double.
> 
> Woodbutcher and DW… I am now going to have nightmares about Vicks and humidifier. I hated both of those….and funny enough my mom and Dad had the exact same humidifier and it was in the same box. I loved both both my parents,but when my Mom died it was however gratifying to throw that humidifier in the trash….along with my Senior Photo. Oh and 3000 Ball jars.
> 
> DW…I did arrest a "Brian" for excessive flatulence in a public place while wearing a "Stanford" t shirt. Maybe this is why…....?
> 
> Oh Petey, the urn is really coming out nice! Good job.
> 
> - moke


i agree about the vaporizer and rub mike,drinks on the way.


----------



## 987Ron

The local Puerto Rican food truck is available if the Boca'O truck gets stuck in the snow.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mallorcan style Tapas. Yum! And beers. What could possibly go wrong.




























Ceviche, with jumbo shrimp. OMG










And probably my mostest favoritest dish to eat, specially in summer:
Watermelon, Avacado, Shrimp, cilantro, lime juice.










That last photo DW posted looks legit, you could find that in any cafe here, the ceviche, the croquetas, serrano, aged cheese, and the padrones peppers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Ron bring him over I'll convert Corelz entrance fee into bitcoins…*



> The local Puerto Rican food truck is available if the Boca O truck gets stuck in the snow.
> 
> - 987Ron


 *and we will have the liquor truck

as well as my favorite
the fresh juice truck…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mallorcan style Tapas. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceviche, with jumbo shrimp. OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And probably my mostest favoritest dish to eat, specially in summer:
> Watermelon, Avacado, Shrimp, cilantro, lime juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+1 Hope to see you tonight*


----------



## corelz125

More snow for us. Has been coming down all day. We have vaporub for the kids. Humidifier also but now they have a little tab you put in the humidifier with vaporub soaked in it. I knew exactly what you were talking about Mike I'm all too familiar with shedding fur every place. Ours is not allowed on any furniture.


----------



## 987Ron

Son, Univ. Professor, took a group of students to Spain two years ago. Still raves about the food, the tapas, the ham, the people, the churches He stayed a week after the students left. Liked the small family run restaurants that were not in the tourist areas. Plans on going back on another student trip or preferably on vacation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I'll have the Davenport drinks on the side for you…










You guys can bring your own special drinks to go along with the meal. You must check them in with girls and remember the handling fee.


----------



## pottz

> *+1 Ron bring him over I ll convert Corelz entrance fee into bitcoins…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The local Puerto Rican food truck is available if the Boca O truck gets stuck in the snow.
> 
> - 987Ron
> the fresh juice truck…*
> 
> *and we will have the liquor truck
> 
> as well as my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoa dw no liqour trucks allowed,were a bar,thats our money maker buddy,food trucks on occasion after they pay the fees but we do the pouring!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at work. This Ford Transit Connect van needed a shifter cable replaced.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey corelz wont pay me, i work my day job then still come here too run things in the evening 7 days a week,and you want me too cook too? ok here we go, *submit a menu and ill do dinner on the patio friday night paired with wines,no more than 3 course though.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too much work buddy- I say we have a food truck night, poetry, and an "urn" update from you and Petey
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> sounds good but as far the urn my update will have to wait until sunday,i work ya know.
> 
> but hey the truck has got to be first class cuisine and pay the parking fee,corelz checks the reciepts and if i dont make the nut,im cut!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No no liquor trucks!!!!! Pottz we have a problem- you gave me to go ahead for Friday unlike you who has to work we have others who want an earlier start- besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?

When you get in then you can send the liquor truck guys away- I don't want to cause any hard feeling to the bar guys for when you shut them off…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Busy day at work. This Ford Transit Connect van needed a shifter cable replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny we'll save you some food…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you ever going to cook again?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey corelz wont pay me, i work my day job then still come here too run things in the evening 7 days a week,and you want me too cook too? ok here we go, *submit a menu and ill do dinner on the patio friday night paired with wines,no more than 3 course though.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too much work buddy- I say we have a food truck night, poetry, and an "urn" update from you and Petey
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> sounds good but as far the urn my update will have to wait until sunday,i work ya know.
> 
> but hey the truck has got to be first class cuisine and pay the parking fee,corelz checks the reciepts and if i dont make the nut,im cut!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No no liquor trucks!!!!! Pottz we have a problem- you gave me to go ahead for Friday unlike you who has to work we have others who want an earlier start- besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> When you get in then you can send the liquor truck guys away- I don t want to cause any hard feeling to the bar guys for when you shut them off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i said food trucks buddy,there was no mention of liqour sales.the parking fees for that quadruple!!! hey im scramblin to cover corelz gambling losses in macau! those guys dont play games,you pay or you lose body parts! i cant have corelz hangin around here with one arm or no legs.it's bad for business!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Walrus and the Carpenter by Lewis Carroll *- Read by John Gielgud





'The Walrus and the Carpenter' is a narrative poem famous for the themes of death and betrayal. It was first published in 1865. This poem speaks about a Walrus and a Carpenter who trick innocent young oysters and eat them after a walk on the seashore. The poem also deals with the idea of cunningness in human nature.

Kindness brothers…


----------



## pottz

> *The Walrus and the Carpenter by Lewis Carroll *- Read by John Gielgud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walrus and the Carpenter is a narrative poem famous for the themes of death and betrayal. It was first published in 1865. This poem speaks about a Walrus and a Carpenter who trick innocent young oysters and eat them after a walk on the seashore. The poem also deals with the idea of cunningness in human nature.
> 
> Kindness brothers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw,it's friday night and i,and i think gunny have had a rough week and a poem aint gonna cut it bud,gunny can speak for himself.so when are your food trucks showin up im hungary.and if i see a liqour truck the 12ga. is comin out,get it!!!! the patio fire is lit,the music is crankin so lets get to the party goin boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The Walrus and the Carpenter by Lewis Carroll *- Read by John Gielgud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walrus and the Carpenter is a narrative poem famous for the themes of death and betrayal. It was first published in 1865. This poem speaks about a Walrus and a Carpenter who trick innocent young oysters and eat them after a walk on the seashore. The poem also deals with the idea of cunningness in human nature.
> 
> Kindness brothers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw,it s friday night and i,and i think gunny have had a rough week and a poem aint gonna cut it bud,gunny can speak for himself.so when are your food trucks showin up im hungary.and if i see a liqour truck the 12ga. is comin out,get it!!!! the patio fire is lit,the music is crankin so lets get to the party goin boys.
> 
> - pottz


Everybody left when you said no liquor truck- food trucks followed. Here is the best that I can do for you tonight.

*Not rated…*


----------



## pottz

hey lets get it goin with some cool 60 tunes,bandit approved!


----------



## pottz

> *The Walrus and the Carpenter by Lewis Carroll *- Read by John Gielgud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walrus and the Carpenter is a narrative poem famous for the themes of death and betrayal. It was first published in 1865. This poem speaks about a Walrus and a Carpenter who trick innocent young oysters and eat them after a walk on the seashore. The poem also deals with the idea of cunningness in human nature.
> 
> Kindness brothers…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw,it s friday night and i,and i think gunny have had a rough week and a poem aint gonna cut it bud,gunny can speak for himself.so when are your food trucks showin up im hungary.and if i see a liqour truck the 12ga. is comin out,get it!!!! the patio fire is lit,the music is crankin so lets get to the party goin boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Everybody left when you said no liquor truck- food trucks followed. Here is the best that I can do for you tonight.
> 
> *Not rated…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


weve got plenty of booze dw,i dont want our regulars payin high dollar liqour truck prices man.maybe you should hurry up and get here because the bar and patio are fillin up fast.when your cheesy food trucks failed to show up i go our head chef on it and apps are already hitting the tables.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished a 12" long Philly Sub….Burp….saving the booze for later….maybe a shot, or two, of Jameson's Caskmates…Have one Guinness left, saving that for tomorrow, after a full day of sanding….

Might just start out with…"Anything goes.." by Guns & Roses….and see where that leads to…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hey bro- they now have the mushrooms…










you got some people here trying to get us to legalize it…

Sorry Pottz- you wanted 1960's music and all I did was play this…


----------



## pottz

we got double gourmet cheeseburgers on the grill 1/2 price with a drink and homemade onion rings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- over and out


----------



## pottz

> Hey bro- they now have the mushrooms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got some people here trying to get us to legalize it…
> 
> Sorry Pottz- you wanted 1960 s music and all I did was play this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now thats music dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny we ll save you some food…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 Thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No locks anymore, electronic coded now. Your number is 1234#


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *No locks anymore, electronic coded now. Your number is 1234#*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


and when you enter that code- Pottz has an automatic debit on your card for each piss. Gunny I go in the back for free- "pissing in the snow spelling the letter "P"


----------



## pottz

> besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No locks anymore, electronic coded now. Your number is 1234#
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny dont tease,it's cruel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- the trucks are gone but a " Wawa's" next door


----------



## pottz

> besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *No locks anymore, electronic coded now. Your number is 1234#*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> and when you enter that code- Pottz has an automatic debit on your card for each piss. Gunny I go in the back for free- "pissing in the snow spelling the letter "P"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw you gonna come out on the patio and join us or what,ive been saving one of the big chairs right in front of the fire bro.i need your dinner request,ive got the cooks on overtime since your food truck flakes basked out.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- the trucks are gone but a " Wawa s" next door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a good friend would never do that crap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- the trucks are gone but a " Wawa s" next door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> a good friend would never do that crap.
> 
> - pottz


I wasn't going to leave Gunny hungry.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

While I rarely indulge could I request steak and shrimp??


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- the trucks are gone but a " Wawa s" next door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> a good friend would never do that crap.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wasn t going to leave Gunny hungry.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


neither was i !the chef is on stand by for our regulars.as i said i need your request for dinner,last call !


----------



## pottz

> While I rarely indulge could I request steak and shrimp??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no problem the chef is already on it gunny.you want mushrooms or grilled onions on that steak buddy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> besides you and Corelz took away my bar and bathroom key- remember?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *No locks anymore, electronic coded now. Your number is 1234#*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> and when you enter that code- Pottz has an automatic debit on your card for each piss. Gunny I go in the back for free- "pissing in the snow spelling the letter "P"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw you gonna come out on the patio and join us or what,ive been saving one of the big chairs right in front of the fire bro.i need your dinner request,ive got the cooks on overtime since your food truck flakes basked out.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Pottz

To settle things down between us, and Gunny shouldn't have Wawas- and you asked me in-

White Castle double cheese…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> While I rarely indulge could I request steak and shrimp??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> no problem the chef is already on it gunny.*you want mushrooms* or grilled onions on that steak buddy?
> 
> - pottz


 proceed with caution… mushrooms?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

as I say over and out…

Top Max check in…

Brian in the morning?

Pottz did you ever release foundation funds for Corelz's snowblower


----------



## corelz125

Snowblowers been in use. Shooting snow at the dire wolf last night.


----------



## pottz

> as I say over and out…
> 
> Top Max check in…
> 
> Brian in the morning?
> 
> Pottz did you ever release foundation funds for Corelz s snowblower
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no snowblower being vitual we have no snow so no need.corelz bar and grill is the utopia of everything we would ever wont or need.ask and it's yours,just like dorothy in the wizard of oz,all she had to do was click her heels and wish she could go home.i dont want too spoil the storey but look behind the curtain…....it's corelz!!!why do you think he's never here when i am at the same time?ha ha ha,nothing here is real only what you want it too be? this thread is all about magic and whimsy,reality is what you want it too be guys!


----------



## corelz125

All smokeand mirrors


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> as I say over and out…
> 
> Top Max check in…
> 
> Brian in the morning?
> 
> Pottz did you ever release foundation funds for Corelz s snowblower
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no snowblower being vitual we have no snow so no need.corelz bar and grill is the utopia of everything we would ever wont or need.ask and it s yours,just like dorothy in the wizard of oz,all she had to do was click her heels and wish she could go home.i dont want too spoil the storey but look behind the curtain…....it s corelz!!!why do you think he s never here when i am at the same time?ha ha ha,nothing here is real only what you want it too be? this thread is all about magic and whimsy,reality is what you want it too be guys!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- relax read Corelz's post and be glad that he is enjoying the snowblower with the Dire wolf. Are you concerned about you being audited? Do you recall that you waived Ron's food truck fee?

Sadly Pottz, as you know Corelz noticed the comped truck fee


----------



## pottz

> as I say over and out…
> 
> Top Max check in…
> 
> Brian in the morning?
> 
> Pottz did you ever release foundation funds for Corelz s snowblower
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> no snowblower being vitual we have no snow so no need.corelz bar and grill is the utopia of everything we would ever wont or need.ask and it s yours,just like dorothy in the wizard of oz,all she had to do was click her heels and wish she could go home.i dont want too spoil the storey but look behind the curtain…....it s corelz!!!why do you think he s never here when i am at the same time?ha ha ha,nothing here is real only what you want it too be? this thread is all about magic and whimsy,reality is what you want it too be guys!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- relax read Corelz s post and be glad that he is enjoying the snowblower with the Dire wolf. Are you concerned about you being audited? Do you recall that you waived Ron s food truck fee?
> 
> Sadly Pottz, as you know Corelz noticed the comped truck fee
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ha ha dw some believe whats behind the curtain and some pay for whats not behind the curtain,what are you.what is real and what is make believe my friend.are we real,is cricket real?and are you willing to pay the price and find out?welcome to theology 101,just enough [email protected]#l [email protected]$%t to screw you up for years too come LMAO!!!! now im gonna count to 3 and you'll wake up,and none of this will make any sense ok,one two three….so how do you like those clamps dw ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some Mallorca Stuff, since you asked.

The entire north coast is Mountain, biggest is 1500 meters, World Heritage Site now, which means no more rich people buidling homes up there.

There are white sharks that come from South Africa to Malta to breed. On their way to Malta they cruise along the north coast of Mallorca looking for an easy meal, as over the eons they have learned that goats sometimes fall off the cliffs. This learned behavior is unusual in that they have to fight the current north of the island, whereas they would be carried with the current south of the island.

Fin whales were spotted just south of here by fishermen a couple weeks ago, they are second biggest creature on earth after blue whales.

There are somewhere in the neighborhood of 4 million almond trees on Mallorca. They are in bloom now.

We have these little devils, called procession catepillars, they become some type of moth. They only nest in the pine trees. These guys are a serious nuisance because if you get their little hairs stuck in your skin you get a terrible rash, or if you get them in your eye say goodbye to it. Very common here to see dogs that have been blinded from this. I have about twenty nests in my trees now and will have to go to the Town Council, get them to send someone round to put out traps. The farmers just blast the nests with a shotgun, but I dont have a shotgun.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Got a dumptruck full of soil delivered this morning. Will plant four avocado trees today, and another black cherry.

Also gonna try the oven-method for making beef jerky.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thinking of the 60's. Every once in a while I will say "I dig that" to someone.

Pottz, when George Harrison sang "I don't need now WAWA" I now know what he meant. Very deep.

Brian that is horrible that dogs get blinded by those. When I get to the new place I will plant Orange, and Avocado. They Myer lemon (I have) but they don't taste great to me. It those caterpillars are like "tent" caterpillars we would hit them with an "oil" product. Kills them on contact.

Thanks for the kind words on the urn.

+1 on Vicks "the love rub"

Saturday and no Golf - just have to put a 2nd coat on the urn, so I will clean up the shop and start another project. Got a bunch of requests.

70 degrees may get to 80. Windy- sorry about the bad weather all over the place.


----------



## bandit571

Why did the kid break his Crayons in half?

It was a Snap Decision….


----------



## pottz

> Some Mallorca Stuff, since you asked.
> 
> The entire north coast is Mountain, biggest is 1500 meters, World Heritage Site now, which means no more rich people buidling homes up there.
> 
> There are white sharks that come from South Africa to Malta to breed. On their way to Malta they cruise along the north coast of Mallorca looking for an easy meal, as over the eons they have learned that goats sometimes fall off the cliffs. This learned behavior is unusual in that they have to fight the current north of the island, whereas they would be carried with the current south of the island.
> 
> Fin whales were spotted just south of here by fishermen a couple weeks ago, they are second biggest creature on earth after blue whales.
> 
> There are somewhere in the neighborhood of 4 million almond trees on Mallorca. They are in bloom now.
> 
> We have these little devils, called procession catepillars, they become some type of moth. They only nest in the pine trees. These guys are a serious nuisance because if you get their little hairs stuck in your skin you get a terrible rash, or if you get them in your eye say goodbye to it. Very common here to see dogs that have been blinded from this. I have about twenty nests in my trees now and will have to go to the Town Council, get them to send someone round to put out traps. The farmers just blast the nests with a shotgun, but I dont have a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


those things just look plain nasty brian,id get a shot gun?


----------



## pottz

gonna do some gardening this morning then back in the shop to do some work on the urn.out to dinner tonight for the first time in about 3 months,be good to get out,it's the wife birthday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gonna do some gardening this morning then back in the shop to do some work on the urn*.out to dinner tonight for the first time in about 3 months,be good to get out,it s the wife birthday.*
> 
> - pottz












Enjoy…


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz
Happy Birthday to the wife. 
Had some shrimp in the freezer, only Gluten Intolerant wife and I for dinner tonight, she is fixing shrimp and grits. Lots of southerners seem to really like it. May have to sneak in a chili dog or something later.
Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz
> Happy Birthday to the wife.
> Had some shrimp in the freezer, only Gluten Intolerant wife and I for dinner tonight, she is fixing shrimp and grits. Lots of southerners seem to really like it. May have to sneak in a chili dog or something later.
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


Thinking about lunch and you helped me make a choice- a good hot dog- Thx


----------



## 987Ron

> Some Mallorca Stuff, since you asked.
> 
> We have these little devils, called procession catepillars, they become some type of moth. They only nest in the pine trees. These guys are a serious nuisance because if you get their little hairs stuck in your skin you get a terrible rash, or if you get them in your eye say goodbye to it. Very common here to see dogs that have been blinded from this. I have about twenty nests in my trees now and will have to go to the Town Council, get them to send someone round to put out traps. The farmers just blast the nests with a shotgun, but I dont have a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns












I'd hire these girls.
Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> those things just look plain nasty brian,id get a shot gun?
> 
> - pottz


*While small infestations can be taken care of by dropping the nests into soapy water, contact insecticides work best for larger populations. Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt) is the most effective. Since this is a selective insecticide, it kills tent caterpillars while remaining safe to other wildlife.
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Ron


----------



## 987Ron

> Thinking about lunch and you helped me make a choice- a good hot dog- Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hard to beat a good chili dog with onions on top. Vidalia onions are great for this….


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> Happy Birthday to the wife.
> Had some shrimp in the freezer, only Gluten Intolerant wife and I for dinner tonight, she is fixing shrimp and grits. Lots of southerners seem to really like it. May have to sneak in a chili dog or something later.
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds good ron i love shrimp.love a good chili dog even more ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thinking about lunch and you helped me make a choice- a good hot dog- Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hard to beat a good chili dog with onions on top. Vidalia onions are great for this….
> 
> - 987Ron


damn now ive craving a chili dog,good rich chili,onions,cheddar cheese and some pickled jalapenos!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz it is Ron's fault- I have a prime tenderloin for tonight now I must choose…


----------



## moke

> we got double gourmet cheeseburgers on the grill 1/2 price with a drink and homemade onion rings.
> 
> - pottz


SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Ron brought the heat










I d hire these girls.
Ron

- 987Ron
[/QUOTE]


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> those things just look plain nasty brian,id get a shot gun?
> 
> - pottz


It isnt like the States here, Pottz. While getting a shotgun is possible, one has to complete a course, dont know how many hours, pay money for that, pay money for the certificate, have a criminal background check - in my case would be an FBI background check - and pay for that - plus the time-wait of getting it. I dont have any felonies or any serious offences, but it is still a hassle. Even with a bow, like a recurve, ya cant just go out and buy one, you have to get the permission from Authorties first,; and it has to be registered with the Guardia Civil. My bows are Not registered, got them at an estate sale - so if I was to shoot someone, would mean very serious trouble.

Hunting is a thing here, birds, the wild goats, they will even shoot a duck on the rare occasion one is flying overhead. Sometimes, when season begins, my valley is like july 4th, blasts ricocheting all over the valley.

If these critters were in one or two trees, I would just cut down the tree and burn the nest, as I have done years previous. I have burnt two nests so far. This year there are just too many nests. I will let the pest Control deal with it. They are pretty determined to kill off these demons, even spray from helicopters.

True story:
Back when I lived in Palma, the capitol city here, I was walking through a square one day. This was one of the squares where the local kids sold hashish. There was a young guy sitting on a bench, he calls me over. He is like, hey you wanna buy this - pullls up his shirt and exposes a handgun. I didnt see much of it, but it looked like an antique, not well maintained, something one would have hard time getting bullets for. I was shocked, actually, and was like nah, no thanks, not interested. This kid was maybe 15 yrs old. I decide that if I see Police, I am gonna tell them about this kid - eventhough I would normally stay out of something like that. I go out of my way looking for Police. Of course, when you want them, they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## corelz125

There was a farmer who grew watermelons. He was doing pretty well, but he was disturbed by some local kids who would sneak into his watermelon patch at night and eat his watermelons.

After some careful thought, he came up with a clever idea that he thought would scare the kids away for sure. He made up a sign and posted it in the field. The next night, the kids showed up and they saw the sign which read, "Warning! One of the watermelons in this field has been injected with cyanide."

The kids ran off, made up their own sign and posted it next to the farmer's.

When the farmer returned, he surveyed the field. He noticed that no watermelons were missing, but the sign next to his read: "Now there are two!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> True story:
> Back when I lived in Palma, the capitol city here, I was walking through a square one day. This was one of the squares *where the local kids sold hashish*. There was a young guy sitting on a bench, he calls me over. He is like, hey you wanna buy this - pullls up his shirt and exposes a handgun. I didnt see much of it, but it looked like an antique, not well maintained, something one would have hard time getting bullets for. I was shocked, actually, and was like nah, no thanks, not interested. This kid was maybe 15 yrs old. I decide that if I see Police, I am gonna tell them about this kid - eventhough I would normally stay out of something like that. I go out of my way looking for Police. Of course, when you want them, they are nowhere to be found.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Ok you did not buy the gun but did you get some of that hashish?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ehhemm…... I would hire them too. Got their numba?



> Ron brought the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I d hire these girls.
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> - corelz125


MadTV, skit-- Yeah, but can I get your numba - so funny!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pleading the 5th on that one. Where´s my lawyer!


> True story:
> Back when I lived in Palma, the capitol city here, I was walking through a square one day. This was one of the squares *where the local kids sold hashish*. There was a young guy sitting on a bench, he calls me over. He is like, hey you wanna buy this - pullls up his shirt and exposes a handgun. I didnt see much of it, but it looked like an antique, not well maintained, something one would have hard time getting bullets for. I was shocked, actually, and was like nah, no thanks, not interested. This kid was maybe 15 yrs old. I decide that if I see Police, I am gonna tell them about this kid - eventhough I would normally stay out of something like that. I go out of my way looking for Police. Of course, when you want them, they are nowhere to be found.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Ok you did not buy the gun but did you get some of that hashish?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.

Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.

I did go into the shop, put on a coat of finish, then proceeded to clean up and put things away. Urn project is coming to an end. I'm happy with it.

Pottz I hope you are making progress on your Urn, and have been able to keep it together some.

Anyone put a router table in your table saw? I am pretty sure I am going to do that , and get rid of my home made rolling router table. Keeping the lift and maybe the fence. Probably won't get much for it. It has a woodpeckers (pre) Pinnacle top and fence now. If you have a router table in your table saw let me know what you think of it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, Petey, have a router set up in my tablesaw. All my gear is mobile so I can roll it outside, where I usually work, which is great as I dont have to worry about dust-extraction then. Happy with the set up, but if your knees arent what they used to be, I would suggest getting a rig where you can adjust height from top, and change out bits, like the Triton.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

My knees are good despite a lot of running. I have a woodpecker lift so It works from the top. No knees involved


----------



## pottz

> Pottz it is Ron s fault- I have a prime tenderloin for tonight now I must choose…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think the tenderloin has gotta win.


----------



## pottz

> There was a farmer who grew watermelons. He was doing pretty well, but he was disturbed by some local kids who would sneak into his watermelon patch at night and eat his watermelons.
> 
> After some careful thought, he came up with a clever idea that he thought would scare the kids away for sure. He made up a sign and posted it in the field. The next night, the kids showed up and they saw the sign which read, "Warning! One of the watermelons in this field has been injected with cyanide."
> 
> The kids ran off, made up their own sign and posted it next to the farmer's.
> 
> When the farmer returned, he surveyed the field. He noticed that no watermelons were missing, but the sign next to his read: "Now there are two!"
> 
> - corelz125


god one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.
> 
> Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.
> 
> I did go into the shop, put on a coat of finish, then proceeded to clean up and put things away. Urn project is coming to an end. I m happy with it.
> 
> Pottz I hope you are making progress on your Urn, and have been able to keep it together some.
> 
> Anyone put a router table in your table saw? I am pretty sure I am going to do that , and get rid of my home made rolling router table. Keeping the lift and maybe the fence. Probably won t get much for it. It has a woodpeckers (pre) Pinnacle top and fence now. If you have a router table in your table saw let me know what you think of it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Have had one for 20 years. I use it for larger pieces and have another smaller one made into a cabinet drawer. The little guy has a roundover bit I use often.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i think the tenderloin has gotta win.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## pottz

> I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.
> 
> Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.
> 
> I did go into the shop, put on a coat of finish, then proceeded to clean up and put things away. Urn project is coming to an end. I m happy with it.
> 
> Pottz I hope you are making progress on your Urn, and have been able to keep it together some.
> 
> Anyone put a router table in your table saw? I am pretty sure I am going to do that , and get rid of my home made rolling router table. Keeping the lift and maybe the fence. Probably won t get much for it. It has a woodpeckers (pre) Pinnacle top and fence now. If you have a router table in your table saw let me know what you think of it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yes i did get some detail work done today should finish most tomorrow,im waiting for a plunge base for my dremal tool to do an engraving of a fly fishing fly i want to add,hopefully it will show up next week so i can get it done and get to her.








got the antler mounted,nothing glued up yet until im happy with it,hence the blue tape.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks fantastic, an excellent tribute.


----------



## pottz

> Looks fantastic, an excellent tribute.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks gunny he deserves the best,i could never repay what all he did for me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks fantastic, an excellent tribute.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thanks gunny he deserves the best,i could never repay what all he did for me.
> 
> - pottz


I feel ya. My old XO died back in 2008, he did alot of things quietly behind the scenes for me that kept me in the unit and out of trouble. Took a bullet for him once, still have the Bible it went through.


----------



## bandit571

Sanded and stained..









Might want to let the doors stay open…









So the inside will air out….will see about a coat of poly…tomorrow…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

NICE!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz its looking real good but some parts remind me of one of these


----------



## corelz125

Thats a nice little router set up you have that slides out of a cabinet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- be honest- tonight at dinner with your wife for her birthday- will your mind be on that urn? I know from being in that situation… nice progress.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz its looking real good but some parts remind me of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha yeah a little maybe,but no coins go in this one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Currently rereading it…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Sounds interesting. Gonna post a summary when you finish? I'll never get around to it. I'm over a thousand books behind now. I'll never live long enough to finish ;-))

Redoing my spreadsheet that analyzes the weather station data to line up with the Department of Energy report I found. Too bad the local fire chief and fire marshal don't know anything about this stuff ;-((((((


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- be honest- tonight at dinner with your wife for her birthday- will your mind be on that urn? I know from being in that situation… nice progress.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no im not gonna think about it until i resume tomorrow.making this has helped me deal with it though,for a woodworker what could be a more fitting farewell.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Easy to get behind around here when you are busy ;-)

*Brian* The gun story reminds me of one I sold to a friend of a friend at the gun show 30 years ago. The state patrol called me last year asking if it was stolen. Must have changed hands a few times. They took it off someone who should not have it. After I purchased it new, private sales did not require any paperwork until a couple of years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone put a router table in your table saw? I am pretty sure I am going to do that , and get rid of my home made rolling router table. Keeping the lift and maybe the fence. Probably won t get much for it. It has a woodpeckers (pre) Pinnacle top and fence now. If you have a router table in your table saw let me know what you think of it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Got into precision routing with the Incra system in the 1990s added to my collection and then I have switched mostly to the CNC. The router was/is/has been my go-to set up on many projects.*










*I purchased the saw with lift and then designed a dust collection box below mainly to keep the chips and duct away from an inverted router.*










*2 easily detachable fence systems.*


















*
and in memories of my step dad who taught me and later gave me this *









*
Ps steel bit no carbide, we made it work…*

*PSS* I made my own mobile base- CASTERS- I can roll out this beast with one hand. casters,casters,casters…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz we are 13 posts to 5,000…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Easy to get behind around here when you are busy ;-)
> 
> *Brian* The gun story reminds me of one I sold to a friend of a friend at the gun show 30 years ago. The state patrol called me last year asking if it was stolen. Must have changed hands a few times. They took it off someone who should not have it. After I purchased it new, private sales did not require any paperwork until a couple of years ago.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
side chat on "Guns"* As a pro-gun rights person I pray that others be enlightened - Gun confiscation has/is the goal of? Globalist, leftists, any time they come it is for the "GUN" or parts.










Can we get off the guns and does anybody have an update on Pottz's dinner date?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.*
> 
> Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Petey- nice post but are you becoming the Ted Cruz of the Corelz Bar and Grill?*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *PSS* I made my own mobile base- CASTERS- I can roll out this beast with one hand. casters,casters,casters…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I would love to read about how you made the casters. Beautiful looking rig for the router.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz its looking real good but some parts remind me of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha yeah a little maybe,but no coins go in this one.
> 
> - pottz


Gives me an idea. A Gumball dispenser looking Urn complete with coin slot. My Grandfather would have found that most fitting for his urn.


----------



## pottz

> *I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.*
> 
> Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *Petey- nice post but are you becoming the Ted Cruz of the Corelz Bar and Grill?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw we dont use vulgar language on this thread toward our regulars,id say you need to do an apology? ;-\


----------



## pottz

well back from mamas b-day dinner,was real nice but a little chilly,was windy right up to the time we were ready to go home-of course!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Love it… this will be the Shows best Saturday night In a long while*


> Pottz its looking real good but some parts remind me of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha yeah a little maybe,but no coins go in this one.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Gives me an idea. A Gumball dispenser looking Urn complete with coin slot. My Grandfather would have found that most fitting for his urn.
> *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I looked for an OSB urn… then I came across the benchmark…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz its looking real good but some parts remind me of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha yeah a little maybe,but no coins go in this one.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gives me an idea. A Gumball dispenser looking Urn complete with coin slot. My Grandfather would have found that most fitting for his urn.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds like the kind of guy id love to have met gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I am sitting on my Lani, having a cocktail. It is spectacular here.*
> 
> Mike in a tropical setting we call a patio a Lani (after the island I guess). Fort Myers is know as the City of Palms if you did not know. The town is 50 square miles. Some wealthy and some very poor communities.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *Petey- nice post but are you becoming the Ted Cruz of the Corelz Bar and Grill?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw we dont use vulgar language on this thread toward our regulars,id say you need to do an apology? ;-\n
> - pottz


Petey, per Pottz I need to apologize? If you feel that is the case then accept mine…

Matthew 18:15-17 ESV / 2,016 helpful votes Helpful Not Helpful
*"If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother*. But if he does not listen, take one or two others along with you, that every charge may be established by the evidence of two or three witnesses. If he refuses to listen to them, tell it to the church. And if he refuses to listen even to the church, let him be to you as a Gentile and a tax collector.


----------



## pottz

hey you called him a ted cruz,one of the biggest weenies in government.if you referred to me as ted cruz we'd be steppin outside like men-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sounds like the kind of guy id love to have met gunny.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks!

He was a quiet man but quite the joker. Spent every summer with him at his job and doing side jobs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 I looked for an OSB urn… then I came across the benchmark…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OSB one, you know I have some scrap and Jacob will be here tomorrow. Bet he would enjoy making one and taking it home. The look on his Mothers face would be priceless. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey you called him a ted cruz,one of the biggest weenies in government.if you referred to me as ted cruz we d be steppin outside like men-lol.
> 
> - pottz


It's freaking 20F outside, on hell no we won't. ROFLMAO


----------



## pottz

cmon your a marine for gods sake soldier,now man up and get your arse out their!!!!lol.

hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight? gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> cmon your a marine for gods sake soldier,now man up and get your arse out their!!!!lol.
> 
> hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight?* gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?
> *
> - pottz












*"Mister Roberts"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 I looked for an OSB urn… then I came across the benchmark…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OSB one, you know I have some scrap and Jacob will be here tomorrow. Bet he would enjoy making one and taking it home. The look on his Mothers face would be priceless. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 looking forward, remember reverence…


----------



## corelz125

Think we made it to 5k the fastest out of any thread? DW your shop looks like a Dr office. Mine looks like a junk yard compared to yours. DW how much cash do you have tied up in the shop? Looks like a powermatic showcase. Jack and cokes tonight for me. Pottz looking like its just the originals tonight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cmon your a marine for gods sake soldier,now man up and get your arse out their!!!!lol.
> 
> - pottz


ROFL



> c
> hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight? gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?
> 
> - pottz


Wasn't paying attention to the count, had to look to see. LOL. Interesting milestone, congrats to all who drop in and participate

Close the bar early? Why we run out of booze??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday, Mrs. pottz!

Congrats on the 5K award WBBN.



> c
> hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight? gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wasn t paying attention to the count, had to look to see. LOL. Interesting milestone, congrats to all who drop in and participate
> 
> Close the bar early? Why we run out of booze??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably out of posts. WE use a 100 to 200 a day. Cricket probably had to double the daily supplier's contract ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Think we made it to 5k the fastest out of any thread? DW your shop looks like a Dr office. Mine looks like a junk yard compared to yours. DW how much cash do you have tied up in the shop? Looks like a powermatic showcase. Jack and cokes tonight for me. Pottz looking like its just the originals tonight.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah another big one has come and gone,but the biggest is yet too come,not gonna say until we get there.yeah dw is that your shop or pinterest pic's? man it might come down to you and the duck for top dog….er duck shop! hey it started with a few and it can live with a few.one thing about this two part thread is those that have come on board have stayed.i think it's because we make people feel their welcome,were not some good ol boys club.so i always encourage the lurkers,and your out there reading this,dont be afraid to join the conversation,we dont bite,well just be careful with the dire wolf,especially if you just had a cheeseburger!!


----------



## pottz

> cmon your a marine for gods sake soldier,now man up and get your arse out their!!!!lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ROFL
> 
> c
> hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight? gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wasn t paying attention to the count, had to look to see. LOL. Interesting milestone, congrats to all who drop in and participate
> 
> Close the bar early? Why we run out of booze??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh hell no,if your game i am.hey how bout i get the chef to whip us up some pulled pork nachos with jalapenos? corlelz keeps some 20 yr old scotch in his office i dont think he'd mind some good friends having a tiny sip?


----------



## pottz

> Happy birthday, Mrs. pottz!
> 
> Congrats on the 5K award WBBN.
> 
> c
> hey congrats on the big 5k spot gunny,another milestone.so where is everyone tonight? gonna shut the bar down early tonight i guess?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wasn t paying attention to the count, had to look to see. LOL. Interesting milestone, congrats to all who drop in and participate
> 
> Close the bar early? Why we run out of booze??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Probably out of posts. WE use a 100 to 200 a day. Cricket probably had to double the daily supplier s contract ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob ill pass it on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> oh hell no,if your game i am.hey how bout i get the chef to whip us up some pulled pork nachos with jalapenos? corlelz keeps some 20 yr old scotch in his office i dont think he d mind some good friends having a tiny sip?
> 
> - pottz


I am not much for snacks but a good cigar, now that I can always go for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz, Gunny and the cigar…

I can't wait to wake up to this one…


----------



## pottz

> oh hell no,if your game i am.hey how bout i get the chef to whip us up some pulled pork nachos with jalapenos? corlelz keeps some 20 yr old scotch in his office i dont think he d mind some good friends having a tiny sip?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am not much for snacks but a good cigar, now that I can always go for.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well meet me out on the patio,the fire is nice and hot gunny,looks like it's just you and me left tonight-cheers.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Gunny and the cigar…
> 
> I can t wait to wake up to this one…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


clear your mind dw,remember the lord brother.


----------



## corelz125

It's a 21 year old rum in the hidden cabinet. Not a scotch guy. Everyone here for the 5k mark we'll get into that bottle. Money is no object now I have another source for more funds after seeing dws shop


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It s a 21 year old rum in the hidden cabinet. Not a scotch guy. Everyone here for the 5k mark we ll get into that bottle. Money is no object now I have another source for more funds after seeing dws shop
> 
> - corelz125


Think he might be D B Cooper


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> It s a 21 year old rum in the hidden cabinet. Not a scotch guy. Everyone here for the 5k mark we ll get into that bottle. Money is no object now I have another source for more funds after seeing dws shop
> 
> - corelz125


good because weve tapped out the ducks card! hey am i ever gonna get paid boss,my stimulus checks are running low? i cant live on that cheap cask vino the duck lives on!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well meet me out on the patio,the fire is nice and hot gunny,looks like it s just you and me left tonight-cheers.
> 
> - pottz


Good plan, I have been cold at work all week. I would like to feel my toes again.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


you always amuse me gunny-lol. your like rambo meets tim allen!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you always amuse me gunny-lol. your like rambo meets tim allen!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

sittin by the fire enjoying a nice mellow merlot right now,wife fell asleep watching snl.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of gun related stuff, airsoft, bb guns, and pellet guns have been, or will shortly be banned in Canada.

I know that doesnt matter to you gents, but this one will:

HR 127










Thats a screen cap from Congress.Gov site, I know you cant read the text. Perhaps all you owners should look into this Bill by Sheila Jackson Lee (Dem). This Bill is on the Floor now.

A couple noteable items in this Bill:

New regs on magazines, ammo, shotgun shells. From what I understand, all shotgun calibers but 20 gauge will be eliminated - I could be wrong on that. At any rate, all sorts of new limits on ammo and mag-capacity will be imposed. Say goodbye to those Slugs.

New Registration National data-base for ALL owners. Not just for new owners, but for all owners. Apparantly, all owners of firearms will have to re-register all firearms with this new Gov. Data-base. For a Fee, of course.

Psych evaluations for all owners, pre permit, which you pay for, doubt your health insurance will cover that.

800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.

Age requirement for anyone with a permit increases to 21, whereas it was 18, which means it will be illegal for anyone age 18-20 who now has a permit to possess a firearm, retroactive. I may have the details on this one askew, but I think that is pretty close.

There is something in here too, about felons and permits, dont recall exactly. Right now this is a State determined issue, and maybe this is being over-ruled by this new legislation.

For more info, just google HR 127, first hit will be the Congress.Gov site.

Gun rights groups like the GOA and NAGR should be all over this, so you could get info from them. In my view the NRA isnt what it used to be when I was a member, long ago - I wouldnt trust they have your best interests at heart anymore.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mr. Gatto has something on the order of 20 books published, more or less. Some noteable ones:

Why schools dont Educate.
Passion-Driven Education - a most excellent book! The way education should be done.
Weapons of Mass Instruction
Dumbing us Down.
And the one DW posted- summary of which is, the education system of the Western Nations is the Prussian system. Remember that whistle that teachers and coaches would blow to get your attention, they use that whistle to train dogs and dolphins too, to be obedient.

There are many teacher groups trying to get this Common Core curricula tossed into the dustbin, because they know it is the opposite of teaching, but it is a battle. Common Core, sponsored by none other than philanthropist Buggy Billy Gates.

*Topa*, there are numerous interviews with Mr. Gatto on youtube, you dont have to read the books. He is a very intelligent, interesting, and humorous guy. He speaks about serious issues but always with an inate sense of humor.


> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Currently rereading it…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Sounds interesting. Gonna post a summary when you finish? I'll never get around to it. I'm over a thousand books behind now. I'll never live long enough to finish ;-))
> 
> Redoing my spreadsheet that analyzes the weather station data to line up with the Department of Energy report I found. Too bad the local fire chief and fire marshal don't know anything about this stuff ;-((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, looking incredible.

Gunny wow on the bible.

DW - difference is I live here. I did not fly out of a bad situation. (Unless you think NY/NJ is a bad situation : ) No apology needed.

I have left enough time to look at the Urn and fix something if it bugs me. So far I am good with it.

I think I will build an outfeed table for my TS to make better use of that space. I mean it can be a bench, and cabinet of drawers etc right?

Set the rat traps yesterday.

Golf - boys vs. Girls today. serious stuff, then end up drinking in the bar.

Now I'm thinking of the next project to build- table # 2 I'll post the top (re purposed) very cool material.

Oh and congrats on 5k. With the old forum what would we be at?

Have a great day guys- covid cases to a big drop recently - good news


----------



## Tony_S

> Speaking of gun related stuff, airsoft, bb guns, and pellet guns have been, or will shortly be banned in Canada.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not to my knowledge they aren't.
There is in fact, legislation that is going and has gone through that does ban certain firearms, but none include any of the above.
The firearms that typically come into play are what Liberal Hippies describe as "Assault Rifles" which is any rifle thats black and scary looking.


----------



## corelz125

Bb and pellet guns have been illegal within NYC for a very long time already


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Maybe this is only in Ottawa, but Federal sounds "Federal." I believe the Law is specific to ban any air guns that look like replica of the real thing. I have also read of legislation that will allow Cities to ban handguns in their jurisdiction, but dont where that is at atm. In Canada a pellet gun is considered a firearm, under the law, and it must be registered. In addition, if you were to take a registered bb gun or pellet gun out the Country, they will not allow you to bring it back in, they will take it from you.

For reference, see: *Bill C - 21.*

This headline from Feb. 18th 2021












> Speaking of gun related stuff, airsoft, bb guns, and pellet guns have been, or will shortly be banned in Canada.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Not to my knowledge they aren t.
> There is in fact, legislation that is going and has gone through that does ban certain firearms, but none include any of the above.
> The firearms that typically come into play are what Liberal Hippies describe as "Assault Rifles" which is any rifle thats black and scary looking.
> 
> - Tony_S


----------



## corelz125

To bad OJ didn't find the donut truck instead of the Bronco.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The phrase "the empire on which the sun never sets"* has been used to describe certain global empires that were so extensive that it seemed that at least one part of their territory was always in daylight.Seems to fit the popularity of the "Show".

Petey- It was meant as an aside, besides neither you nor Ted Cruz needs to apologize. For example, I was going to post the big game hunter who shot Cecil the lion and compare it to your rat hunting posts. I will refrain from my asides with you to keep the peace for you are one of my favorites.










My bucket list today-

Brian- thx- I will get back to you on the schools and gun control.

Top Max- I will reply more on the school book- Brian did a good job; I will add more…

Pottz- you seem to claim poverty to Corelz- what did that wife's bday event cost.

LBD- You have more toys than me (notice the lead in I am giving him) and you have Pottz's love.

Gunny- looking forward to hearing about the OSB urn

Breakfast and church back later


----------



## Tony_S

> Maybe this is only in Ottowa, but Federal sounds "Federal." I believe the Law is specific to ban any air guns that look like replica of the real thing. I have also read of legislation that will allow Cities to ban handguns in their jurisdiction, but dont where that is at atm. In Canada a pellet gun is considered a firearm, under the law, and it must be registered. In addition, if you were to take a bb gun or pellet gun out the Country, they will not allow you to bring it back in.
> 
> For reference, see: Bill C - 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of gun related stuff, airsoft, bb guns, and pellet guns have been, or will shortly be banned in Canada.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Not to my knowledge they aren t.
> There is in fact, legislation that is going and has gone through that does ban certain firearms, but none include any of the above.
> The firearms that typically come into play are what Liberal Hippies describe as "Assault Rifles" which is any rifle thats black and scary looking.
> 
> - Tony_S
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Ahhh…Ok,yes, but only 'replica's' which equates to scary black replicas. All air rifles and pellet guns aren't considered firearms. Only if it fires projectiles faster than 500fps and I believe it's only those air/gas actuated guns/firearms that are now banned. IE. Over 500fps, scary looking and black.
And yes, there is in fact legislation that will allow municipalities to ban hand guns completely…as stupid as that is.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> any rifle thats black and scary looking.
> 
> - Tony_S


That pretty well sums it up, subjectivity only need apply. On the plus side the folks that are pushing this nonsense are the same calling 2+2 = 4 oppressive. If they have it their way, in the future those tasked with enforcing the rules won't be able to count to 12ga. or up to 5.56.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Australia's reply to their government after the death of 35 during the Port Arthur Massacre in 1996.*

here is some music to keep the inspiration going-

*I Like Guns - Steve Lee*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, on the bright side, in the future most people wont need to count anything, their phone will do it for them. No, I am not actually saying this will be a good beneficial progress.

So Tony, if I ever move to Canada, which I wont, I could spraypaint my scary looking airsoft Kalishnakov pink so as to circumvent da Law?



> any rifle thats black and scary looking.
> 
> - Tony_S
> 
> That pretty well sums it up, subjectivity only need apply. On the plus side the folks that are pushing this nonsense are the same calling 2+2 = 4 oppressive. If they have it their way, in the future those tasked with enforcing the rules won t be able to count to 12ga. or up to 5.56.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lol.


> To bad OJ didn t find the donut truck instead of the Bronco.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of gun related stuff, airsoft, bb guns, and pellet guns have been, or will shortly be banned in Canada.
> 
> I know that doesnt matter to you gents, but this one will:
> 
> HR 127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a screen cap from Congress.Gov site, I know you cant read the text. Perhaps all you owners should look into this Bill by Sheila Jackson Lee (Dem). This Bill is on the Floor now.
> 
> A couple noteable items in this Bill:
> 
> New regs on magazines, ammo, shotgun shells. From what I understand, all shotgun calibers but 20 gauge will be eliminated - I could be wrong on that. At any rate, all sorts of new limits on ammo and mag-capacity will be imposed. Say goodbye to those Slugs.
> 
> New Registration National data-base for ALL owners. Not just for new owners, but for all owners. Apparantly, all owners of firearms will have to re-register all firearms with this new Gov. Data-base. For a Fee, of course.
> 
> Psych evaluations for all owners, pre permit, which you pay for, doubt your health insurance will cover that.
> 
> 800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.
> 
> Age requirement for anyone with a permit increases to 21, whereas it was 18, which means it will be illegal for anyone age 18-20 who now has a permit to possess a firearm, retroactive. I may have the details on this one askew, but I think that is pretty close.
> 
> There is something in here too, about felons and permits, dont recall exactly. Right now this is a State determined issue, and maybe this is being over-ruled by this new legislation.
> 
> For more info, just google HR 127, first hit will be the Congress.Gov site.
> 
> Gun rights groups like the GOA and NAGR should be all over this, so you could get info from them. In my view the NRA isnt what it used to be when I was a member, long ago - I wouldnt trust they have your best interests at heart anymore.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah gun rights ate being chewed away little by little everywhere and will continue until there will be no private ownership of firearms.i quit the nra many years ago.


----------



## pottz

> *The phrase "the empire on which the sun never sets"* has been used to describe certain global empires that were so extensive that it seemed that at least one part of their territory was always in daylight.Seems to fit the popularity of the "Show".
> 
> Petey- It was meant as an aside, besides neither you nor Ted Cruz needs to apologize. For example, I was going to post the big game hunter who shot Cecil the lion and compare it to your rat hunting posts. I will refrain from my asides with you to keep the peace for you are one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bucket list today-
> 
> Brian- thx- I will get back to you on the schools and gun control.
> 
> Top Max- I will reply more on the school book- Brian did a good job; I will add more…
> 
> Pottz- you seem to claim poverty to Corelz- what did that wife s bday event cost.
> 
> LBD- You have more toys than me (notice the lead in I am giving him) and you have Pottz s love.
> 
> Gunny- looking forward to hearing about the OSB urn
> 
> Breakfast and church back later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dinner was free paid for by uncle sams generous donation.


----------



## 987Ron

My neighbor the retired sheriff told me of how a shop is easily broken into.
Push the top center of the overhead door in. Easy on a double wide door. Insert hook on a short pole and snag the emergency release rope. Most have a T handle. Pull and the door will now open easily. Some even used a fishing pole for the snagger. 
Took the big handle off mine to make it a little more difficult. Sheriff sand "with the crooks where there is a will there is a way.'


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My neighbor the retired sheriff told me of how a shop is easily broken into.
> Push the top center of the overhead door in. Easy on a double wide door. Insert hook on a short pole and snag the emergency release rope. Most have a T handle. Pull and the door will now open easily. Some even used a fishing pole for the snagger.
> Took the big handle off mine to make it a little more difficult. Sheriff sand "with the crooks where there is a will there is a way.
> 
> - 987Ron


Very true, problem is I happen to be on other side or in close proximity. Until there is a clear and present danger to someone else's life I am compelled by code to NOT use deadly force. On the other hand just force is fully acceptable. Human body has 200 plus bones in it, I endeavor to see how many can be broken. Idiot will not die, but they won't be dancing, arm wrestling, or procreating in the future. Some people take the ability to chew solid food and breath without a machine for granted ya know?

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My neighbor the retired sheriff told me of how a shop is easily broken into.
> Push the top center of the overhead door in. Easy on a double wide door. Insert hook on a short pole and snag the emergency release rope. Most have a T handle. Pull and the door will now open easily. Some even used a fishing pole for the snagger.
> Took the big handle off mine to make it a little more difficult. Sheriff sand "with the crooks where there is a will there is a way.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Very true, problem is I happen to be on other side or in close proximity. Until there is a clear and present danger to someone else s life I am compelled by code to NOT use deadly force. On the other hand just force is fully acceptable. Human body has 200 plus bones in it, I endeavor to see how many can be broken. Idiot will not die, but they won t be dancing, arm wrestling, or procreating in the future. *Some people take the ability to chew solid food and breath without a machine for granted ya know?
> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## bigblockyeti

just use the red opener release handle as a trigger mechanism, then whatever happens to them they've done to themselves.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Only, Pottz, if The People allow it! It used to be said that The People get the Government they deserve. But a more correct way to phrase this would be: The People get the Government they allow.

If The People say nothing, Do nothing, then yes, Others will decide for Them.

Heres something to chew on:

Bacteria on Mars is Life, but a Heartbeat on Earth is not. Weird, that.



> yeah gun rights ate being chewed away little by little everywhere and will continue until there will be no private ownership of firearms.i quit the nra many years ago.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

for anyone bored to death i posted a new project.


----------



## 987Ron

liked the bowl. Proportions are great.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> for anyone bored to death i posted a new project.
> 
> - pottz


NICE!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Taking a break, my helper Jacob went with some friends to get pizza and soda. Meanwhile we have couple pieces being glued up for my curtain rod hangers. Managed to get both rod holders made and bolted up, few details to do on the hangers that mount to shelf unit but the glue can dry and I needed a snack. Will post some pictures later, sandwich and a cold beer awaits.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW you are good w me.

Pottz funny post on the bored to death. I think the bowl has nice shape and grain.

I know you are all waiting for the results, boys beat the girls today up 3-1 on the year.

Welcome to Tony underscore S

Corlez did you ever go to Mothers Pub on rt 23 wayne NJ? I saw Cindy Lauper there w Blue Angle, I could not take my eyes off of her. i.e talet


----------



## Peteybadboy

Table top for second table. Curly maple wrapped in curly walnut. Like 24" wide by by 48 or so long. I had it hanging on the wall as art for several years. That was a coffee table top I made for our NYC apt. Wife hated the base.

I think we hit 78 degrees today.

My dawg (southern) is dog tired after being at the Dog "resort" all day.


----------



## pottz

looks real purty petey cant wait to see that done.you beat us out on temp today only made it to 76 probably warmer downtown tough.supposed to get to 79 tomorrow then drop some.very very dry year weve only had about 2-1/2" of rain so far this winter and our season will drop off quick in about a month.


----------



## 987Ron

> 800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.
> 
> A lot of the locals here in the south their gun tax will exceed their income tax. 2 or 3 rifles for deer and hog, 3 or 4 shotguns for turkey, quail, geese and ducks, pistol or two to shoot varmints, 4 or 5 antiques handed down, and a few more just for fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are planning on lathe turning jar lids?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are planning on lathe turning jar lids?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i think so ive been watching some vids on doing lidded jars,i think im ready to give it a go.hell worse case it blows apart while turning and shrapnel cuts me up or flies off the lathe and knocks me out,nothin too worry about…....right?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, Ron, first off, I provided info on where gun owners can find out the details for themselves - because this legislation doesnt affect me - so I havent read the Bill - only read a summary - which means that I may not have all the details exactly correct. It is up to the individual to do their own due dilligence, I can only assist in a small way.

Secondly, the Bill has to pass the Senate, and it may not; or a reduced version may. I am sure, either way, the new President-select will rubber stamp the Bill if it gets that far.

Third, if ALL gun owners contact their Elected Reps, make it known in no uncertain terms there will be NO voting for them again if They pass this Bill, then this Bill will likely go to the trash heap where it belongs.



> 800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.
> 
> A lot of the locals here in the south their gun tax will exceed their income tax. 2 or 3 rifles for deer and hog, 3 or 4 shotguns for turkey, quail, geese and ducks, pistol or two to shoot varmints, 4 or 5 antiques handed down, and a few more just for fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## corelz125

Petey I have only been to Wayne NJ a few times. Mostly to pick up some marble when I redid my bathroom. You have some real nicely figured lumber Petey. Gunny sounds like the helper is a pizzatarian? I was out in the shop for about an hour that was it. My fingers started getting numb. We hit a steamy 35 today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- are planning on lathe turning jar lids?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think so ive been watching some vids on doing lidded jars,i think im ready to give it a go.hell worse case it blows apart while turning and shrapnel cuts me up or flies off the lathe *and knocks me out,nothin too worry about…....right?*
> 
> - pottz


and knocks me out, nothing to worry about…....right?_ NO everything to be concerned about…

LIDS- I did some experimenting on making jar lids and bowls with the CNC- like woodturning we want the thinnest wall. Here are some pics of my prototypes…


----------



## pottz

> Petey I have only been to Wayne NJ a few times. Mostly to pick up some marble when I redid my bathroom. You have some real nicely figured lumber Petey. Gunny sounds like the helper is a pizzatarian? I was out in the shop for about an hour that was it. My fingers started getting numb. We hit a steamy 35 today.
> 
> - corelz125


ill send 10 degrees of ours if it helps,i aint sparing more than that though-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well, Ron, first off, I provided info on where gun owners can find out the details for themselves - because this legislation doesnt affect me - so I havent read the Bill - only read a summary - which means that I may not have all the details exactly correct. It is up to the individual to do their own due dilligence, I can only assist in a small way.
> 
> Secondly, the Bill has to pass the Senate, and it may not; or a reduced version may. I am sure, either way, the new President-select will rubber stamp the Bill if it gets that far.
> 
> Third, if ALL gun owners contact their Elected Reps, make it known in no uncertain terms there will be NO voting for them again if They pass this Bill, then this Bill will likely go to the trash heap where it belongs.
> 
> 800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.
> 
> A lot of the locals here in the south their gun tax will exceed their income tax. 2 or 3 rifles for deer and hog, 3 or 4 shotguns for turkey, quail, geese and ducks, pistol or two to shoot varmints, 4 or 5 antiques handed down, and a few more just for fun.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


BRIAN- slow down- I'll get back to this later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- instead of spending all the government check on your wife b-day event you could have sent the boss a space heater.


----------



## 987Ron

> Well, Ron, first off, I provided info on where gun owners can find out the details for themselves - because this legislation doesnt affect me - so I havent read the Bill - only read a summary - which means that I may not have all the details exactly correct. It is up to the individual to do their own due dilligence, I can only assist in a small way.
> 
> Secondly, the Bill has to pass the Senate, and it may not; or a reduced version may. I am sure, either way, the new President-select will rubber stamp the Bill if it gets that far.
> 
> Third, if ALL gun owners contact their Elected Reps, make it known in no uncertain terms there will be NO voting for them again if They pass this Bill, then this Bill will likely go to the trash heap where it belongs.
> 
> 800$ per year fee/tax for ALL owners, for each firearm.
> 
> A lot of the locals here in the south their gun tax will exceed their income tax. 2 or 3 rifles for deer and hog, 3 or 4 shotguns for turkey, quail, geese and ducks, pistol or two to shoot varmints, 4 or 5 antiques handed down, and a few more just for fun.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> BRIAN- slow down- I ll get back to this later…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Brian,

Just making fun of such legislation regardless if it is real or not. I agree we must take this type of intervention seriously. Sometimes humor draws more attention than reality.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Our task today was to make holders that attach to the shelving already mounted to the wall above the windows. For curtains I got two HF moving blankets and installed grommets every 12 inches. Had some EMT conduit the right length so cut two pieces of that down to size, it is 1 inch ID so plenty strong for this application. Then we worked on brackets. The far side single mounts were simple, the corner where both rods come into it, was tricky. Will post pictures of those tomorrow just got done staining them, let them rest. LOL.










Dry fit with rods installed and shower curtain clips attached. Can leave this doubled up and it comes to bottom of window, or let it hang to within a inch of the floor.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are planning on lathe turning jar lids?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think so ive been watching some vids on doing lidded jars,i think im ready to give it a go.hell worse case it blows apart while turning and shrapnel cuts me up or flies off the lathe *and knocks me out,nothin too worry about…....right?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> and knocks me out, nothing to worry about…....right? NO everything to be concerned about…
> 
> LIDS- I did some experimenting on making jar lids and bowls with the CNC- like woodturning we want the thinnest wall. Here are some pics of my prototypes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


lookin good dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Meanwhile the other project was all done with finish work so it got put together.

Removeable tray for the 7 inch quart can stir sticks. Made it this way because if one slips to back it was hard to get out. Now if that happens just pull forward and retrieve. Two small magnets on back keep it in place.










Before install










After install, project completed. Jacob was pretty satisfied with this 3rd attempt at poly and 1st attempt at using transtint dye. His only comment was that OSB doesn't really look that good. LOL Doesn't really matter with the edge banding and how the unit is recessed into the cubby hole you cannot really see the OSB.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Meanwhile the other project was all done with finish work so it got put together.
> 
> Removeable tray for the 7 inch quart can stir sticks. Made it this way because if one slips to back it was hard to get out. Now if that happens just pull forward and retrieve. Two small magnets on back keep it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After install, project completed. Jacob was pretty satisfied with this 3rd attempt at poly and 1st attempt at using transtint dye. * His only comment was that OSB doesn t really look that good. * LOL Doesn t really matter with the edge banding and how the unit is recessed into the cubby hole you cannot really see the OSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
His only comment was that OSB doesn't really look that good.* that is blaspheming a fine substrate that you/we established here a few posts ago… IMO you are being too easy on "Jacob".


----------



## pottz

> Meanwhile the other project was all done with finish work so it got put together.
> 
> Removeable tray for the 7 inch quart can stir sticks. Made it this way because if one slips to back it was hard to get out. Now if that happens just pull forward and retrieve. Two small magnets on back keep it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After install, project completed. Jacob was pretty satisfied with this 3rd attempt at poly and 1st attempt at using transtint dye. His only comment was that OSB doesn t really look that good. LOL Doesn t really matter with the edge banding and how the unit is recessed into the cubby hole you cannot really see the OSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so whats in that fridge i see? something too keep your "finishes" cool?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- NO it is vaccines from the Uk…....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so whats in that fridge i see? something too keep your "finishes" cool?
> 
> - pottz


BEER


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> His only comment was that OSB doesn't really look that good.* that is blaspheming a fine substrate that you/we established here a few posts ago… IMO you are being too easy on "Jacob".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Perhaps, but he is entitled to his opinion. Meanwhile we have moved on to planning of next project. A drying rack.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- NO it is vaccines from the Uk…....
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ok ill assume the regulars get priority?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- NO it is vaccines from the Uk…....
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ok ill assume the regulars get priority?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I hope that you are aware of the known eastern European traditions…










Uhttps://www.smh.com.au/world/europe/ukraine-investigating-5000-black-market-covid-vaccinations-20210107-p56sez.htmlkraine


investigating $5000 black market COVID vaccinations*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night and sleep tight…

На добраніч і спати спокійно …


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian,
> 
> Just making fun of such legislation regardless if it is real or not. I agree we must take this type of intervention seriously. Sometimes humor draws more attention than reality.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yes, your comment was actually rather funny, went right over my head.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW those jar lids are cool. So the metal lid fits in the wood cap you made? Did you see a post from Kelly w a jig for making jar lids?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mr. Gatto has something on the order of 20 books published, more or less. Some noteable ones:
> 
> Why schools dont Educate.
> Passion-Driven Education - a most excellent book! The way education should be done.
> Weapons of Mass Instruction
> Dumbing us Down.
> And the one DW posted- summary of which is, the education system of the Western Nations is the Prussian system. Remember that whistle that teachers and coaches would blow to get your attention, they use that whistle to train dogs and dolphins too, to be obedient.
> 
> There are many teacher groups trying to get this Common Core curricula tossed into the dustbin, because they know it is the opposite of teaching, but it is a battle. Common Core, sponsored by none other than philanthropist Buggy Billy Gates.
> 
> *Topa*, there are numerous interviews with Mr. Gatto on youtube, you dont have to read the books. He is a very intelligent, interesting, and humorous guy. He speaks about serious issues but always with an inate sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Underground History of American Education*will take you on a journey into the background, philosophy, psychology, politics, and purposes of compulsion schooling. The most important book about schools you will ever read. It will open your eyes.
> 
> As to the naysayers comments on US education- People have a tendency to judge by comparison- IMO and experience I say look to the study of Sociology and immigration and look at Americans - the caste system.
> 
> And if you don t like the book send it back to me @ Pottzs refund and they will give you a refund
> 
> -
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Looks like ya'll had quite a good time in the bar today ;-))

I'll look him up when I get ahead a little. That department of energy report data shows that idiot's propane tank has a 99% chance of being a disaster in the Cascadia earthquake.

I'm writing a notice to the fire department and I am going to send a registered letter code violation to the chity. Their normal process does not allow enough input to tell all the facts they need to consider. There was a hit and run that killed 2 women Friday morning. If they prosecute people for that they need to prosecute the mayor, council and staff setting a neighborhood up for destruction. They are supposed to be covered by Public Duty Doctrine. No liability for any individual incident, but they are required to provide the service. They are not providing any service plus it is a gross misdemeanor for the mayor to ignore state law. I will send a complaint to the state patrol. The mayor controls the police chief and is on the board that governs the fire department. There is a loose block retaining wall near here about 12 feet tall. There is a house a few feet from it. The wall is 3 years old and showing signs of stress and failure. I expect the mayor will the body bag queen of the Cascadia earthquake whenever it happens ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey*- Thx others should check it out. (router)

Here is another post that got me interested (turning) then I went on to the CNC
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/275938

The designs are endless… IMO search around for the correct size (symmetry) jar.










https://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-Shaped-Wedding-Entertaining/dp/B07RWRP7DN


----------



## 987Ron

The woodworking class at Wahoo High School have posted their latest work. Really good looking cutting boars.
Give them a thumbs up on their work. Must have a great teacher.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I will check that out. Anyone know if the teacher is on LJ?

So I am looking at the Urn and light bounces off the top and I see plainer snipe! I thought I took a long enough piece and removed the snipe. Tomorrow I sand that finish off and get rid of the snipe and start the finish on the top once more.

I am looking forward to a cocktail. I think I will wait until five.

BTW went to see the Sawstop today. It looked smaller. My delta cabinet saw looks larger. The rolling stand is amazing. Foot peddle 3 to 4 pumps and you can roll a 700 lb saw easy.


----------



## corelz125

Petey you know nobody else will probably notice it but it's one of those things it stays in your head.


----------



## bandit571

Well…..it was heavier than it looked..









And just me to hold it in place AND drive 4 screws…









But, it is now done, and hung where it needs to go….









Time for a Guinness?


----------



## 987Ron

You haven't filled it up yet.. It does look pretty good. Nice cabinet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit looks good. Needs something. I know, get out your wood burning kit and put

Bandit's Crapper Paper Holder.

ROFL


----------



## pottz

> Ron,
> 
> I will check that out. Anyone know if the teacher is on LJ?
> 
> So I am looking at the Urn and light bounces off the top and I see plainer snipe! I thought I took a long enough piece and removed the snipe. Tomorrow I sand that finish off and get rid of the snipe and start the finish on the top once more.
> 
> I am looking forward to a cocktail. I think I will wait until five.
> 
> BTW went to see the Sawstop today. It looked smaller. My delta cabinet saw looks larger. The rolling stand is amazing. Foot peddle 3 to 4 pumps and you can roll a 700 lb saw easy.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats funny i didn't like the way my top looked either, resanded it.then screwed up the base and made a new one.it's just one project that if it's not exactly the way i want it ill redo it as many times as needed.almost there though!


----------



## pottz

> Well…..it was heavier than it looked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just me to hold it in place AND drive 4 screws…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it is now done, and hung where it needs to go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Guinness?
> 
> - bandit571


cant even count how many times ive had to hold up a cabinet with one hand and and screw it to the wall.gettin too old for that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

SELF DELETE


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> cant even count how many times ive had to hold up a cabinet with one hand and and screw it to the wall*.gettin too old for that.*
> 
> - pottz


"gettin too old for that." OK and then you miss the wall stud, with a cabinet on your shoulder…construction memories…



















or when I was around 64 yrs old I built and installed these all by myself…. I used a wooden cleat below to support it, during installation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I admit to my mortality and I am getting that magnifying glass that you recommended, on Tuesday.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I used a wooden cleat below to support it, during installation.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A cleat, or two vertical 2×4´s with a cross brace - to rest the cab on, is pretty much standard procedure for 1 man wall-cab installations.


----------



## 987Ron

Some of the lamps have a base that a stud is left when the clamp is removed. The stud then with a sleeve will fit the dog holes on the workbench. Very handy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- I admit to my mortality and I am getting that magnifying glass that you recommended, on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 I bought one myself for work. Took it in today, boss used it to read something, you know it, he ordered one. Couldn't talk me out of mine. He had to spend a buck. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A cleat, or two vertical 2×4´s with a cross brace - to rest the cab on, is pretty much standard procedure for 1 man wall-cab installations.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


In the shop those cleats have stayed all these years. Had to take the cabinets down few times for upgrades, wiring more outlets, and running air line inside the walls for a nipple outside the shop. Very convenient to have a air nipple in carport for the odd side jobs or to spray a finish.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- I admit to my mortality and I am getting that magnifying glass that you recommended, on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 I bought one myself for work. Took it in today, boss used it to read something, you know it, he ordered one. Couldn t talk me out of mine. He had to spend a buck. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


funny ive had one on my lathe for years never really used it and was always in the way so i put it away!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> funny ive had one on my lathe for years never really used it and was always in the way so i put it away!
> 
> - pottz


Oops, better order two more. I have swing arm lights but no magnifying glass ones, or LED. Time for an upgrade!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit posted a project, drop in and take a look guys.


----------



## pottz

> funny ive had one on my lathe for years never really used it and was always in the way so i put it away!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oops, better order two more. I have swing arm lights but no magnifying glass ones, or LED. Time for an upgrade!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah mine has a magnifier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well…..it was heavier than it looked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just me to hold it in place AND drive 4 screws…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it is now done, and hung where it needs to go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Guinness?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> cant even count how many times ive had to hold up a cabinet with one hand and and screw it to the wall.gettin too old for that.
> 
> - pottz


Try the transformer method. Put one anchor in place near the middle so it will hang temporarily. It is easy to move and hold with one hand to square up and anchor. I'm too old for that too. No more over 100 pounds ;-)) Should work for most cabinets.


----------



## corelz125

It's very impressive how fast Bandit knocks out all of these projects and they are all done with hand tools. Not much power in his shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It s very impressive how fast Bandit knocks out all of these projects and they are all done with hand tools. Not much power in his shop.
> 
> - corelz125


I believe that when he says he is going to the Dudgeon Workshop this is code for "entered into a alternate reality where time is 1 /1000 of normal." And so he is able to get 3 months of work done in oh say an hour.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My wife will always make a monumental effort to clean the house before a party or gathering of friends. And I am like, why bother, the house is just gonna get trashed, and then She will have to clean it again.


> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Excerpt from the book I am reading at present: *The Secret of Light, by Walter Russel.*

What We all do when we create something>>>>>>>>>>

I know the subject of God is sorta off-limits here, but in this case, we are talking about the Source from which All originates and to which all returns; not about religious dogma. As does Matter, so do all Ideas originate from the Source. In other words - Physics.










"Everything that IS is of everthing else that IS." Quote from *The Divine Iliad.* (Each particle in the entire Universe reacts in response to electrical messages sent from every other particle in the Universe; there is NO separation possible).

"There is but one Thing in the Universe-Light." Walter Russel.

DW, I think you will find this book very interesting, doesnt conflict with your views in any way, (as far as I know them), and may greatly expand them. Book can be found for free online as a PDF.


----------



## corelz125

Very true about cleaning before a party. Then just to clean again. Haha pistol grip blow dryer??


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW & Gunny - where did you get the light?

Corlez - yup I will see it. All I need is someone to point it out and it would kill me.

Bandit - nice cabinet. That light switch looks "off" to me and would make me nuts. (I am not OCD) but somethings…

My wife has a bit of "pre party panic" I usually get snapped (not really a snap just saying that for effect) at because my "I will get it done" attitude is not good enough. So now I say make me a list. hah! (She does not snap at things i.e. just before party's) Well mesopause had some moments…...

Keep going Pottz.

Going to help a good friend out today. He owned an auto body shop in Westchester NY.. One story on perfection and pride in work (reputation?).. often some guy would come in that fixed up a car and wants it painted, but he doesn't want to pay for a great paint job "can't you just rattle can it? He always said no because one day someone will ask who painted that? ! BTW he always puts his hands on what ever I make and he won't say it but I know he felt a small blemish in the finish!

Brian - yes on alcohol. I keep one of everything in the event that special thing is requested. Thus all the rum I have sitting up in the pantry.


----------



## 987Ron

My morning coffee induced odd thought of the day.
To be a Policeman, Lawyer, Doctor, Nurse, Barber, etc. one must have education or training and get a license before commencing to do the work. 
However to run a city, state or federal government as a mayor, city council member, senator, representative, etc. nothing is required except votes. 
If requirements were set for the above it would be the ones that don't have the requirements setting the requirements.


----------



## corelz125

Your not the only one that has thought about that Ron.


----------



## bandit571

Light switch WAS off. Flip up, it reads "ON", flip down it reads "OFF".

Need a can of KILZ Primer, to cover that green…..then find a colour the Boss likes….and can stand up to people "standing up"....

Taxes were done, yesterday…....with all the deductions…I do not owe any taxes, to any place…did not even HAVE to file a return. No refunds, but….meh. Well…unless you count the $0.26 the State of Ohio owes me…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW & Gunny - where did you get the light?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


How long it lasts only time will tell. Has a switch that let's you cycle through 3 temperatures of light. Plus to the ability to cycle brightness.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F8R4GZ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_2QG8N85E0907AZGTZTRD


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats to Bandits DT3


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


AMEN


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm in constantly big trouble for missing a few specks of water in the bathroom mirror ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian*- I find the majority of your postings interesting- I did start looking into this 1927 book; metaphysics is a subject that I know a little about. My review will have to wait until I get done cleaning the house…

*Petey- * Amazon is delivering my magnifying glass today- 
*

We have another Show member contributing to woodworking here, good job.*


> Congrats to Bandits DT3
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Final thoughts on installing a cabinet by yourself- *









https://www.amazon.com/Cabinetizer-76-Lift/dp/B008LXQH32

*and a good review article on it* 4 CABINET LIFT USES BEYOND JUST INSTALLING CABINETS
https://thehomewoodworker.com/cabinet-installation-lift/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For our next installment of absurd clown world, we have this just in:

A Bavarian Court has fined a folk singer 3000euros for violating child labor laws.

His crime: allowing his then 4 year old son to sing a song with him on stage, 2019.

They sang. "What a Wonderful World" while the rest of the Family and audience watched. The German Gov. considered this as employing the child for the brief time he was on stage.

If this had occured between the hours of 8am and 5pm, no law would have been broken, no crime. But because German law prohibits children from working, ie., performing, after 5pm, the Father was charged and has to pay for the violation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, sense does not matter in some people.

I am sitting out side w my dawg and a jwb. Helped a friend hang his mural today. I can still measure. Urn lid is moving. Shrunk a little not as tight as I would like. Not sitting flat either. Not that off but May need a little bandit hand planning

DW I ordered one as well. mag light.

Another friend came over to fix my shop ground fault out let. Nice. I did trim out his new home so a little pay back. solid friends I have.

My brain is now working on an out feed table assembly table. Now I must figure out what I want to store in it. maybe add a router in it. Watched the wood whisperer build his. I like jig storage, sled storage, etc


----------



## corelz125

Don't need to watch YouTube for storage. Just browse through Gunnys shop.


----------



## pottz

> For our next installment of absurd clown world, we have this just in:
> 
> A Bavarian Court has fined a folk singer 3000euros for violating child labor laws.
> 
> His crime: allowing his then 4 year old son to sing a song with him on stage, 2019.
> 
> They sang. "What a Wonderful World" while the rest of the Family and audience watched. The German Gov. considered this as employing the child for the brief time he was on stage.
> 
> If this had occured between the hours of 8am and 5pm, no law would have been broken, no crime. But because German law prohibits children from working, ie., performing, after 5pm, the Father was charged and has to pay for the violation.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


slave labor send him to the gallows!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For our next installment of absurd clown world, we have this just in:
> 
> A Bavarian Court has fined a folk singer 3000euros for violating child labor laws.
> 
> His crime: allowing his then 4 year old son to sing a song with him on stage, 2019.
> 
> They sang. "What a Wonderful World" while the rest of the Family and audience watched. The German Gov. considered this as employing the child for the brief time he was on stage.
> 
> If this had occured between the hours of 8am and 5pm, no law would have been broken, no crime. But because German law prohibits children from working, ie., performing, after 5pm, the Father was charged and has to pay for the violation.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> slave labor send him to the gallows!!!
> 
> - pottz


+1!! ;-)))

Congrats in the Top 3 *BAndit* I'm amazed at your production rate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F8R4GZ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_2QG8N85E0907AZGTZTRD

*Show review coming soon-*

Gunny has one

DW just set up his

Petey just ordered

I will wait for Petey to get his and then I will give my comments (good or bad and will I keep it?)

stay tuned…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and Top Max?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


 I don't get your comments

*Thank you Brian for the European input*

*
*wunderbar ist die Welt (What a wonderful world)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Forever 36? Americans agree that mid-30s are best years of life*

https://www.studyfinds.org/perfect-age-forever-36/

"*If you could be one age for the rest of your life* - what would you choose? Would you stay a child forever? What about those college years? A new survey finds most Americans believe the "sweet spot" in life is right in the mid-30s."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz and Top Max?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don t get your comments
> 
> *Thank you Brian for the European input*
> 
> *
> *wunderbar ist die Welt (What a wonderful world)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
Click to expand...

That's funny. Took a few lines before I could tell it wasn't singing in English. Reminds me of a customer who had a Mexican grocery store. Nobody spoke English except for a son. He was telling me what his mom needed. I didn't catch the last thing he said. I asked and he said he said something to his mom. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- from the above message- Some 20 yrs ago women were tattooing many times an oriental symbol. My buddy was involved with a gal who had one of the fab tats… he asked her what that meant- her reply was something to the effect "beautiful".... He researched the oriental symbol and let's let Corelz finish the tale.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Forever 36? Americans agree that mid-30s are best years of life*
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/perfect-age-forever-36/
> 
> "*If you could be one age for the rest of your life* - what would you choose? Would you stay a child forever? What about those college years? A new survey finds most Americans believe the "sweet spot" in life is right in the mid-30s."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Jack Benny stayed 39, I think I would prefer 29.


----------



## pottz

i gotta go for early 40" mid 30's i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40's.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20's.can i have both?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My brain is now working on an out feed table assembly table. Now I must figure out what I want to store in it. maybe add a router in it. Watched the wood whisperer build his. I like jig storage, sled storage, etc
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> Don t need to watch YouTube for storage. Just browse through Gunnys shop.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Problem is if I stayed in my mid 30s after all these years I would be married to a 80 year old woman. Not sure how that would work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to do a front brake job for my neighbor. Rotors and pads, done in 45 minutes, not bad bit of rust on rotors as it has been up north for long time. Finally done for the day. Managed to get last coat of poly on the curtain rod holders and shop floor swept up. Time for a drink.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i gotta go for early 40" mid 30 s i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40 s.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20 s.can i have both?
> 
> - pottz


NO


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i gotta go for early 40" mid 30 s i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40 s.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20 s.can i have both?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## corelz125

Gunny these new rotors are they worth getting them resurfaced?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny these new rotors are they worth getting them resurfaced?
> 
> - corelz125


Sure, we do still cut rotors at the shop. Most of the time any work at home is metal to metal so replacement is required. Sure you can cut a rotor smooth but who pays for the time it takes to do so? LOL. For tonight's escapade it is was used Toyota 4Runner he just purchased from up north. Have to start from scratch. He will be back in few weeks to have rear drums, wheel cylinders, hardware and shoes replaced. This will take care of brakes for quite awhile. Next on his list of stuff he wants done is a Timing belt, takes about an hour to get that done on his V6.


----------



## pottz

> Problem is if I stayed in my mid 30s after all these years I would be married to a 80 year old woman. Not sure how that would work.
> 
> - 987Ron


it might be great for her ron,you boy toy-lol.


----------



## pottz

> i gotta go for early 40" mid 30 s i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40 s.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20 s.can i have both?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn i thought this was gonna be fun?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i gotta go for early 40" mid 30 s i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40 s.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20 s.can i have both?
> 
> - pottz


29 was before union bustin' started. I had it all, party time, long Yankee green, best neighbors we ever had. I took a shot glass Trick or Treating ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This reminds me of the movie "What We Do In The Shadows." This movie is a parody of all the most famous vampire movies/stories in one movie. It is super funny, sometimes your gut gets tore up from laughing so hard. Anyway, the main character falls in love with this woman, she is like 90 years old IRL. But because he is a vampire, and so, centuries older than her, he sees her as a young Woman, eventhough he "looks" about 30.

In another scene, the three main characters decide to go clubbing, I think in downtown Auckland NZ, and because Vampires have to be invited into a dwelling, they have to spend all this time and effort getting the bouncer to invite them into the club. So funny.

My most favorite quote from the movie, which I use alot, everytime my wife says it is my turn, is: *Vampires dont **do dishes.* Expressed with a sort of Vlad the Impaler eastern European accent. Ya all should watch this movie just to see the scene where one of the characters says this line. You will be on the floor laughing.


> Problem is if I stayed in my mid 30s after all these years I would be married to a 80 year old woman. Not sure how that would work.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I kinda divide this into BC and AC, before children, and after children.  Both were fun, and AC was even better after that period when the children are still awkward and clumbsy and get hurt alot, and the diaper phase is complete.


> i gotta go for early 40" mid 30 s i was still too nieve of life plus i was making way better money in my 40 s.but i would still wanna party like i was mid 20 s.can i have both?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Peteybadboy

Age hmm,

27 was good, Tech job in NYC making money upwardly Mobile.

Right now it's pretty good 62- permanent vacation, great friends, living in a bubble really.

Funny on Gunny storage , but true. Wonder if he will go full Kaisen foam on us?

Ron - funny. BTW nice inlay on Hanna's chest. Did you see the Southern Cellarette? wow.


----------



## corelz125

There used to be one auto part store that cut rotors for $16 a piece but then they stopped, They recommended a machine shop to cut them. Went once he was about $35 a rotor. Talked to a few other guys at stations they said they don't cut them anymore they're not worth it.


----------



## 987Ron

> Problem is if I stayed in my mid 30s after all these years I would be married to a 80 year old woman. Not sure how that would work.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> it might be great for her ron,you boy toy-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Boytoy sounds interesting.



> Ron - funny. BTW nice inlay on Hanna s chest. Did you see the Southern Cellarette? wow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The inlay was exceptional as was the entire Cellarette.


----------



## 987Ron

> There used to be one auto part store that cut rotors for $16 a piece but then they stopped, They recommended a machine shop to cut them. Went once he was about $35 a rotor. Talked to a few other guys at stations they said they don t cut them anymore they re not worth it.
> 
> - corelz125


Been retired from the auto parts business 20 years. Was in it for 35. The local auto parts store has changed a lot. Much of it due to the chain operations. Years ago a lot of the machine shop work was part of the store. Drum turning, etc now if a tester can be used it might be done, battery, starter, etc. I see a lot more glitz and glitter items in the stores than before. Helped with the restoration of a very old store once, we found tools like babbit bushing melting and pouring equipment for rods, head lamp lenses, and tools and parts that were collectors items. The variety of makes and models was less, and no metric. Remember when an early VW or Renault owner came into a parts store, almost laughed at. Ah the good old days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There used to be one auto part store that cut rotors for $16 a piece but then they stopped, They recommended a machine shop to cut them. Went once he was about $35 a rotor. Talked to a few other guys at stations they said they don t cut them anymore they re not worth it.
> 
> - corelz125


Something else few will admit, the new guys coming in don't know how to cut them. Well at least not without chatter issues and such. any of the older lathes cannot cut the newer larger rotors. Or the owners have decided it was not cost effective to buy the upgrade kits to do so. It ain't cheap…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been retired from the auto parts business 20 years. Was in it for 35. The local auto parts store has changed a lot. Much of it due to the chain operations. Years ago a lot of the machine shop work was part of the store. Drum turning, etc now if a tester can be used it might be done, battery, starter, etc. I see a lot more glitz and glitter items in the stores than before. Helped with the restoration of a very old store once, we found tools like babbit bushing melting and pouring equipment for rods, head lamp lenses, and tools and parts that were collectors items. The variety of makes and models was less, and no metric. Remember when an early VW or Renault owner came into a parts store, almost laughed at. Ah the good old days.
> 
> - 987Ron


I feel ya, I miss the parts guys that knew what things were when asked. As for mechanics we used to rebuild stuff, as in fix it. NOW, not much of that. REPLACE the entire part.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today- we live in a "Throwaway Society"*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throw-away_society


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Today- we live in a "Throwaway Society"*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throw-away_society
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Very true, you would be amazed at the supplies, never mind other items / tools my friends bring me from jobs they work at. A good portion of my screw / nut / bolts and washer stock is from this resource.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Installed my curtain rod holders and then the curtains in Finishing room. Another project checked off the list to get it all operational.










Few of holders should last long time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Very nice and well constructed…*

I remember when mine looked nice and new…and today…I am due for a renewal on the floor covering….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finally remembered to post my Dad's chart weight box as a project. Only been couple weeks, LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Today- we live in a "Throwaway Society"*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throw-away_society
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And they design failures into the products to generate sales ;-( Mom's first refrigerator and dryer lasted 40 years. I think the washer went because wringer was a PIA. ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *+1 Very nice and well constructed…*
> 
> I remember when mine looked nice and new…and today…I am due for a renewal on the floor covering….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks!! I expect my floor to look look like that at some point. Left the sheet vinyl that was in there for Hot Tub and when it gets that way, just get another piece of scrap sheet vinyl and replace.


----------



## bandit571

taking a short vacation from the shop….need to put the toys away, until I need them again…..might even be able to see the top of the bench…..rounding up all the leftovers from the last Project….might be able to cobble something up, later….may involve a bit of resawing….might have just the saw for it..









Disston D8, 5-1/2ppi thumbhole rip…..28" long.

Part of a "Ready Rack"..









All awaiting their turns…


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight





> - Desert_Woodworker


Never had a dedicated finishing area so some questions. I assume very good lighting, yes? Ventilation?
Now after the finish is applied does the finishing room continue as a drying room? 
Do you control the temperature, humidity and air circulation? how precise if you do? i.e. temp +/- how many degrees?
Trying to learn from the big boys.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, I'm w you. My break involves putting everything back and cleaning up.

DW re Throw away. My uncle Wah is now in a va sr facility. 2 to a room and no space. This for the man who made 3 amphibious landings during wwII. Breaks my heart.

BTW found like 10 Sq feet in my shop today. All because of LJ. I have a folding outfeed table. (not good) folded it down and moved my router table (which I built to the height of the table saw) over to the back of the saw. Boom I pick up a ton of space. So now wrestling w out feed assembly table, and using a router table as and out feed table. Or Router in wing of table saw.

BTW thanks for listening (or reading)

BTW can't get my uncle wah on the phone. He may have gone deaf. Can't hear the phone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> taking a short vacation from the shop….need to put the toys away, until I need them again…..might even be able to see the top of the bench…..rounding up all the leftovers from the last Project….might be able to cobble something up, later….may involve a bit of resawing….might have just the saw for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disston D8, 5-1/2ppi thumbhole rip…..28" long.
> 
> Part of a "Ready Rack"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All awaiting their turns…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 a true woodworker…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, I'm w you. My break involves putting everything back and cleaning up.

DW re Throw away. My uncle Wah is now in a va sr facility. 2 to a room and no space. This for the man who made 3 amphibious landings during wwII. Breaks my heart.

BTW found like 10 Sq feet in my shop today. All because of LJ. I have a folding outfeed table. (not good) folded it down and moved my router table (which I built to the height of the table saw) over to the back of the saw. Boom I pick up a ton of space. So now wrestling w out feed assembly table, and using a router table as and out feed table. Or Router in wing of table saw.

DW to add on. My fathers mother famous quote "waist not want not" 
BTW thanks for listening (or reading)

BTW can't get my uncle wah on the phone. He may have gone deaf. Can't hear the phone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* sad about your uncle… but your story is a great sad example of America… and I like your father's quote-Waste not want not… some of that has been ingrained in my upbringing. Does anybody remember as a child "Remember to finish your plate people are starving in Europe"?

Magnifying glass review? I am ready to compare thoughts on it "Will it stay or will it go (sent back to Amazon)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Petey-* sad about your uncle… but your story is a great sad example of America… and I like your father s quote-Waste not want not… some of that has been ingrained in my upbringing. Does anybody remember as a child "Remember to finish your plate people are starving in Europe"?
> 
> Magnifying glass review? I am ready to compare thoughts on it "Will it stay or will it go (sent back to Amazon)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Did it not work??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Magnifying glass review? I am ready to compare thoughts on it "Will it stay or will it go (sent back to Amazon)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Did it not work??*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I don't want to post because Petey is getting one. It would be like 2 kids one gets it before the other and the first says it is a piece of Sh%t. then how would Petey feel about it. I will post soon, I am honestly trying to rate by using it and thinking about how I will use it… Let us wait until Petey gets his- There are pros and cons.
Hint: Yes it does work and leaning towards keeping it. No more hints!

*$45*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Never had a dedicated finishing area so some questions. I assume very good lighting, yes? Ventilation?
> Now after the finish is applied does the finishing room continue as a drying room?
> Do you control the temperature, humidity and air circulation? how precise if you do? i.e. temp +/- how many degrees?
> Trying to learn from the big boys.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Lighting *what I have is adequate and yes to good lighting.

*Ventilation- very good*. At one time we used lacquer nitrocellulose
Now everything is water-based. Used as a drying room as well most projects get finished in the sanding room (another story)
*
Temperature and Humidity-* Arizona dries quicker in the summer. The temps never at freezing and the shop never gets above 100. Adjust accordingly.

As for you where you live my guess, the biggest factor for you would be humidity. Today our humidity is around 18%

*Read everything, listen to everybody and make your own decision…_*

Do you remember when Corelz and Pottz were selling Barstool timeshares at Corelz Bar and Grill?


----------



## pottz

> Bandit, I m w you. My break involves putting everything back and cleaning up.
> 
> DW re Throw away. My uncle Wah is now in a va sr facility. 2 to a room and no space. This for the man who made 3 amphibious landings during wwII. Breaks my heart.
> 
> BTW found like 10 Sq feet in my shop today. All because of LJ. I have a folding outfeed table. (not good) folded it down and moved my router table (which I built to the height of the table saw) over to the back of the saw. Boom I pick up a ton of space. So now wrestling w out feed assembly table, and using a router table as and out feed table. Or Router in wing of table saw.
> 
> BTW thanks for listening (or reading)
> 
> BTW can t get my uncle wah on the phone. He may have gone deaf. Can t hear the phone.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


so sorry about your uncle the man deserves better than that.so whats your urn delivery date,im gonna do the last detail and get the finish on for delivery next weekend.i hope she loves it,i did all my heart could give.if she doesn't cry ive failed!!! i already have…........i know i will again when i present it.


----------



## pottz

> Magnifying glass review? I am ready to compare thoughts on it "Will it stay or will it go (sent back to Amazon)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Did it not work??*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I don t want to post because Petey is getting one. It would be like 2 kids one gets it before the other and the first says it is a piece of Sh%t. then how would Petey feel about it. I will post soon, I am honestly trying to rate by using it and thinking about how I will use it… Let us wait until Petey gets his- There are pros and cons.
> Hint: Yes it does work and leaning towards keeping it. No more hints!
> 
> *$45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


cmon dw your not kids,good or bad man?


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Never had a dedicated finishing area so some questions. I assume very good lighting, yes? Ventilation?
> Now after the finish is applied does the finishing room continue as a drying room?
> Do you control the temperature, humidity and air circulation? how precise if you do? i.e. temp +/- how many degrees?
> Trying to learn from the big boys.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Lighting *what I have is adequate and yes to good lighting.
> 
> *Ventilation- very good*. At one time we used lacquer nitrocellulose
> Now everything is water-based. Used as a drying room as well most projects get finished in the sanding room (another story)
> *
> Temperature and Humidity-* Arizona dries quicker in the summer. The temps never at freezing and the shop never gets above 100. Adjust accordingly.
> 
> As for you where you live my guess, the biggest factor for you would be humidity. Today our humidity is around 18%
> 
> *Read everything, listen to everybody and make your own decision…*
> 
> Do you remember when Corelz and Pottz were selling Barstool timeshares at Corelz Bar and Grill?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh yeah glad you mentioned it,since you havn't paid your dues your barstool spot is going up for grabs,cww siad he's gladly take it and has "cash",which corelz loves.no tracing.if ya know what i mean.


----------



## corelz125

Some hand tools are great but hand resawing is right there with hand drilling I'll stick with power. Knowing what every part is and fits. That seems to be a thing of the past for a lot of stores. Putting the local hardware store out of business where you could go ask the guy behind the counter for help is rare now. The plumbing or electrical supplky houses now deal mostly with only commercial accounts.


----------



## pottz

> Some hand tools are great but hand resawing is right there with hand drilling I ll stick with power. Knowing what every part is and fits. That seems to be a thing of the past for a lot of stores. Putting the local hardware store out of business where you could go ask the guy behind the counter for help is rare now. The plumbing or electrical supplky houses now deal mostly with only commercial accounts.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah so true the ones that deal with pro's sure the hell dont want home owners.i know we dont,spend an hour trying to help them,they spend a 100 bucks and bring back half the next week.we cant afford too deal with them.were 99.9% pro and some of those are guys that shouldn't be doing what they "try" and do!!!! the guys we deal with are like the people gunny deals with for auto repairs.very sad and im glad ive only got 5 years left!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Do you remember when Corelz and Pottz were selling Barstool timeshares at Corelz Bar and Grill?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh yeah glad you mentioned it,since you havn t paid your dues your barstool spot is going up for grabs,cww siad he s gladly take it and has "cash",which corelz loves.no tracing.if ya know what i mean.
> 
> - pottz


You better sell it quick to CWW for I hear that Horiz. Mike may buy in…
Corelz is into cryptocurrencies… How the hell as a manager will you be able to follow the trail?

Something else to think about- Will the Dire Wolf be replaced?










*NYPD tests robot dog to clear crime scene in the Bronx*
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/nypd-testing-ai-powered-robot-dog


----------



## pottz

> *Do you remember when Corelz and Pottz were selling Barstool timeshares at Corelz Bar and Grill?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh yeah glad you mentioned it,since you havn t paid your dues your barstool spot is going up for grabs,cww siad he s gladly take it and has "cash",which corelz loves.no tracing.if ya know what i mean.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You better sell it quick to CWW for I hear that Horiz. Mike may buy in…
> Corelz is into cryptocurrencies… How the hell as a manager will you be able to follow the trail?
> 
> Something else to think about- Will the Dire Wolf be replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NYPD tests robot dog to clear crime scene in the Bronx*
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/nypd-testing-ai-powered-robot-dog
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw i said cash,as in green backs brother.the dire wolf or the beagle will never be replaced,period.i might but not the beagle buddy.oh this friday night is doggy day, come to the patio with your loved one,no not your wife,i said loved one,and get a free drink and appetizer! while they last? hosted by the dire wolf and sadona the beagle.dress accordingly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday- My friends will RSVP- for Friday put them down for 2 and their loved one…*


----------



## bandit571

Need to put all of this mess away..









Might take a day? 









Or two? Shop Light?









And….FUBAR?









Underside of this "Leftover" 









Methinks I might get about…2-1/2" out of the width? Same with this …thing..









Rip all the nasty stuff off….resaw the good stuff to 3/8" thick…glue some panels up….and see what happens..









Cut the knots out….after I get back from "Vacay"....of course…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

All done for today. Been working on a drying cart to put stuff on after finish is applied. Footprint will be 25 inchs by 26 inches and 6 ft tall, to include base and casters. Had the old table top from previous drill press cabinet so I reused that. Had to do some design element changes to top and add some Formica to the side edges. More burned time waiting for glue to set. Be tomorrow before I take it out of clamps and machine the edges down smooth. Next will be making the base and such. Had a pair of metal table legs so decided to use that for bottom half. Will post some pictures in progress tomorrow, not much to show currently.

I'll take tonight's special and steak and eggs.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Take this and resaw it. Make a small cabinet with book match doors.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny do you have a lock miter bit?


----------



## pottz

> Need to put all of this mess away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might take a day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or two? Shop Light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And….FUBAR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside of this "Leftover"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks I might get about…2-1/2" out of the width? Same with this …thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip all the nasty stuff off….resaw the good stuff to 3/8" thick…glue some panels up….and see what happens..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the knots out….after I get back from "Vacay"....of course…
> 
> - bandit571


bandit all the stuff you wanna cut off and throw away is the stuff i love.hey some epoxy and a little finese and you got raw beauty my friend.send that stuff to me!


----------



## pottz

> Take this and resaw it. Make a small cabinet with book match doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah you see it! thank you.others imperfections are my perfection!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Take this and resaw it. Make a small cabinet with book match doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah you see it! thank you.others imperfections are my perfection!
> 
> - pottz


Actually, now that I think about, how bout a very symmetrical cabinet with slip matched panels in doors? The "defect" offset in door.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny do you have a lock miter bit?
> 
> - corelz125


DW has and would be glad to share…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny do you have a lock miter bit?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, took me some time to figure out how it worked. Another woodworker sent a set to me as a gift.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny do you have a lock miter bit?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> DW has and would be glad to share…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, my Urn delivery date is March 11. We get on a plane to NJ for services.

Got my mag/light thing, I will unbox and try it out today. If I see minor flaws in the urn finish I will blame you all!

Pottz I was thinking epoxy too. "waist not want not" also it might look cool.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Space saver. I just folded the outfeed down and rolled the router table over and behind the T.S.

So now do I build and out feed table w the router top and lift or just leave it like this? Do I "need" a router lift in my extension wing of the New T.S.? I.e. have two router tables? or can the router table I have (give to bro in law) and build an out feed table/assembly table w maybe a router plate and or lift and fence?

Either way I am picking up like 8 sq. feet of shop space.

Why did I not think of this before?


----------



## corelz125

Once you get that bit dialed in its a great joint. DW you made set up blocks for your bit?


----------



## pottz

> Once you get that bit dialed in its a great joint. DW you made set up blocks for your bit?
> 
> - corelz125


check out rich's method he doesn't use setup blocks his method is all measurement.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shop Foreman is out sick. Boss informs me it's my job today.

Asked was this optional.

ROFL


----------



## 987Ron

A sad day.



















Alek is 12, a rescue, a big 100lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever. He greets everyone with a wagging butt and tail. Does not like loud noises so his time in the shop is limited. Thunder has him hiding behind my chair. One of the best dogs I have ever had, friendly to all, good with other pets, never a problem.
Today is his last. We have an appointment with the vet to put him down. The cancer in his leg we treated at the Univ. of GA vet clinic 8 years has returned with no hope this time. He is suffering, now is the time.
Have not decided to keep the ashes, bury them, or spread them in the big pond he loved to swim in, where he chased the geese and ducks.

Love them while they are with you. They give more than they receive.

-It's not a mistake it's a design opportunity


----------



## 987Ron

Changed my icon. Live on Alek.


----------



## pottz

i feel your pain ron when our last beagle had a stroke in the middle of the night we called a service that came to our house and put her down in her bed with us all comforting her.it was a rough day but there was no hope.the vet did a beautiful service,after she passed he took her and had her cremated and then brought the ashes back to us.we buried her in the back yard.the weird thing when we got our new beagle pup was she went and layed on top of the grave spot the first day she arrived.it was kind of creepy.

your doing the right thing ron,many dont know when it's time to let go.peace my friend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorry for your lost Ron, always tough. They are family just without the drama.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- my prayers to you…


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


amen!


----------



## moke

987Ron…We have had dogs all our lives. They are great, the day you have to put them down counts as the one of the worst days of your life. My thoughts are with you. I have a 6yo and a 6 mo… one of the motivators for the second dog is to have her around when the other goes…. We have a couple of friends that will not get another dog because it is so horrible to loose them, but I prefer to remember the times when they were around. So sorry for your loss.

On another note, progress is slow on the man shop. It's been so cold last week, but this week is nice. Yesterday we got the garage door in, and today the roof is going on. Tomorrow, I shop for all the electrical. We're getting closer!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sorry to hear that, Ron. I feel your pain, really.


----------



## pottz

mike i hear people say that they will never get another dog because of the pain of losing them.after our last beagle was put down i told my wife the same thing,lucky she didn't listen to me and got another,i couldn't imagine our life without her.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Once you get that bit dialed in its a great joint. DW you made set up blocks for your bit?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> check out rich s method he doesn t use setup blocks his method is all measurement.
> 
> - pottz


Yes I use set up blocks and this works for me










You may want to read Rich and Andy's post on this as well

https://www.lumberjocks.com/RichTaylor/blog/111009
https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/10169


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the condolences. Much appreciated. 
We still have our lab. Will miss the big guy.


----------



## bandit571

Resaw on the tablesaw…grabbed the wrong pushstick for the job…and get it rejected by the tablesaw…

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It WILL leave a mark….

No Guinness was involved….until I came back upstairs from the CLOSED shop….who was the one who suggested I resaw them scraps, anyway…...methinks hold an ice cold Guinness in this hand will help out, right now…


----------



## pottz

> Resaw on the tablesaw…grabbed the wrong pushstick for the job…and get it rejected by the tablesaw…
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL leave a mark….
> 
> - bandit571


thanks for giving us another reminder of the dangers of woodworking it cant be said ,or shown enough.you were lucky on that,could have been far worse.also shows how quick something can go wrong from a simple lapse of attention no matter how careful we are.


----------



## corelz125

I read Richs post on it. Quick way to set it up. If you have the set up block its even faster if its the same size material. I might try his method the next time I use it. I used it on Ipe that was a nightmare. That stuff is like trying to cut stone. MDF DW? A bruise is better than losing a finger. Sometimes thats the sign to hang it up for the day after a close call.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny and Ron did you see the 4 cyl engine in the projects?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * MDF DW?*
> - corelz125


Sort of… Medex and Medite type of the MDF family. Medex for outdoor rated and Medite for indoor; the stuff is very dense; machines 5stars; hold a "glue joint"

No added formaldehyde resin system
Especially suitable in interior applications where moisture is a concern, Medex does succeed in the 6 cycle accelerated aging test
Superior physical properties to standard MDF. Truly high performance screwholding and MOR capabilities, among others

Sold through most hardwood distributors - want some free sample go to this site and who does not like free…

https://www.roseburg.com/product/medex/

Here are some of my test pieces in the outdoor test area…



















6 years in the outdoors without any added UV protection…


----------



## corelz125

Interesting stuff DW where did you first find it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz-Go to that link order a free sample- Around 2004 I had a knack to talk to my suppliers about MDO; a favorite of Norm Abrams and Andrew Pitts was using high-density foam. The guys at Spellman's hardwoods in AZ told me about a popular board for outdoor use Medex… My material of choice. Go get a few free samples

Next interests- Particleboard and Melamine- just ask.


----------



## 987Ron

> Gunny and Ron did you see the 4 cyl engine in the projects?
> 
> - corelz125


Be easy to shave the head to increase the compression ratio. haha
Early VW's Engines had 8 pieces of wood in them so why not an entire engine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL leave a mark….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> thanks for giving us another reminder of the dangers of woodworking it cant be said ,or shown enough.you were lucky on that,could have been far worse.also shows how quick something can go wrong from a simple lapse of attention no matter how careful we are.
> 
> - pottz


This photo reminds me of the term "Stigmata"










Does anybody see an image that relates to the injury or our current subject matter today.?

on the lighter note- injuries from twisting too many Stout bottles…


----------



## pottz

hey any battlebots fans here,championships tonight.*IT'S ROBOT FIGHTING TIME!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Toyota starts building 'smart city' with self-driving cars, robots and AI homes*










https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/toyota-starts-building-smart-city-23568764

Welcome "We are electric"- and technology orientated- I enjoy many of the benefits. But I have said every key stroke is saved…

Anybody remember as a child we could operate on our instincts without cameras computer monitoring us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey any battlebots fans here,championships tonight.*IT S ROBOT FIGHTING TIME!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


+1 this is now and the future…










Well where is the Beagle-bot?


----------



## pottz

> hey any battlebots fans here,championships tonight.*IT S ROBOT FIGHTING TIME!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 this is now and the future…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well where is the Beagle-bot?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw beagles arn't fighters their lovers!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Resaw on the tablesaw…grabbed the wrong pushstick for the job…and get it rejected by the tablesaw…
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL leave a mark….
> 
> No Guinness was involved….until I came back upstairs from the CLOSED shop….who was the one who suggested I resaw them scraps, anyway…...methinks hold an ice cold Guinness in this hand will help out, right now…
> 
> - bandit571


Glad your ok. I hate resawing on table saw. I have one 2" part I have to do and I'm puckered up the whole time.

I was hoping you resaw the whole slab on bandsaw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mt. View students compete as constitutional scholars* (AZ)
https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/our_community/mt-view-students-compete-as-constitutional-scholars/article_02a558da-7540-11eb-84fd-a3e5e677bacf.html

Guys in our lifetime I have hope…

but the future-
*

California Bill Would Fine Retailers That Keep Boys and Girls' Toys and Clothing in Separate Sections*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/california-bill-would-fine-retailers-that-keep-boys-and-girls-toys-and-clothing-in-separate-sections/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *
> but the future-
> *
> 
> California Bill Would Fine Retailers That Keep Boys and Girls' Toys and Clothing in Separate Sections*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/california-bill-would-fine-retailers-that-keep-boys-and-girls-toys-and-clothing-in-separate-sections/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


1. Not surprised

2. I would see things from this viewpoint and perhaps understand them, but I am thus far unable to stick my head that far up my rectum whereas I can sniff the happy juice thus allowing me to enter into the euphoric state that would allow this to make any sense at all.

3. LOL


----------



## pottz

yeah here in crazy california,no wonder everyone is leaving and only the freaks and weirdos are coming to join the circus.the only place more screwed up is maybe seattle? speakin of that where's bob? havn't heard from him today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mt. View students compete as constitutional scholars* (AZ)
> https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/our_community/mt-view-students-compete-as-constitutional-scholars/article_02a558da-7540-11eb-84fd-a3e5e677bacf.html
> 
> Guys in our lifetime I have hope…


Too bad they are in the itty bitty, miniscule minority ;-((



> but the future-
> *
> 
> California Bill Would Fine Retailers That Keep Boys and Girls' Toys and Clothing in Separate Sections*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/california-bill-would-fine-retailers-that-keep-boys-and-girls-toys-and-clothing-in-separate-sections/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What a PIA for working moms who don't have time to sort through the displays.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Why would anyone want that?

If I want to shop for women's clothes, I want a sign that says "women's clothes". I mean they are 2 different things.

Also, if someone dresses as the opposite sex in public, are they really going to be offended by a sign?

Can you imagine applying this logic to tool shopping? Metric sockets mixed in with imperial, just so the rest of the world isn't offended.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Why would anyone want that?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


No one, it's about pushing an agenda, common sense need not apply.

*We deserve what we tolerate!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Can you imagine applying this logic to tool shopping? Metric sockets mixed in with imperial, just so the rest of the world isn't offended.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


My sockets are segregated. LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## 987Ron

> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </b
> 
> My paint is seperated by color, sandpaper by courseness, sawblades by size, threaded items by male and female.
> i am really guilty of all those weird words I cant even spell


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY PAINT IS SEPERATED BY COLOR. SOME THREADED ITEMS BY MALE OR FEMALE. SAW BLADES BY SIZE SANDPAPER BY BEING COURSE, GUESS ALL THOSE SYMGNNNN WORDS APPLY TO ME.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 but some of you guys may have one of these…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- and add this one as well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 and add this-* 31 Reasons Why I Won't Take the Vaccine*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/02/no_author/31-reasons-why-i-wont-take-the-vaccine/

Just something to think about…


----------



## 987Ron

> +1 but some of you guys may have one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like a slum area in need of some Federal Aide.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One day, the Commissar was inspecting a potato farm in the old Soviet breadbasket and asked the farmer how his yields were.

The farmer said, "oh Commissar, the potatoes are so bountiful that together they can reach the foot of God."

The Commissar stopped, and said, "Have you forgotten your communist teachings! There is no God."

To which the farmer replied, "Exactly, thats why there are no potatoes."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One day, the Commissar was inspecting a potato farm in the old Soviet breadbasket and asked the farmer how his yields were.
> 
> The farmer said, "oh Commissar, the potatoes are so bountiful that together they can reach the foot of God."
> 
> The Commissar stopped, and said, "Have you forgotten your communist teachings! There is no God."
> 
> To which the farmer replied, "Exactly, thats why there are no potatoes."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 reminds me of the "Kulak's" (general term) in the Soviet Union…


----------



## pottz

> Can you imagine applying this logic to tool shopping? Metric sockets mixed in with imperial, just so the rest of the world isn't offended.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so your a tool racists huh gunny-lol.


----------



## pottz

> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY PAINT IS SEPERATED BY COLOR. SOME THREADED ITEMS BY MALE OR FEMALE. SAW BLADES BY SIZE SANDPAPER BY BEING COURSE, GUESS ALL THOSE SYMGNNNN WORDS APPLY TO ME.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 but some of you guys may have one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i got a few of those,i always save the extra fasteners from stuff ive bought and after 40 years of that ive got more than one bin full.ill tell though many a time that surplus has saved me from running to the hardware store.


----------



## 987Ron

> i got a few of those,i always save the extra fasteners from stuff ive bought and after 40 years of that ive got more than one bin full.ill tell though many a time that surplus has saved me from running to the hardware store.
> 
> - pottz


Which is faster going to the hardware store and getting what you want and need or rummaging through several old coffee cans, jars, a box or two and finding something that might work. While rummaging finding things that start another process of why did I save that and what did it do? Latter is sometimes more fun.


----------



## bandit571

A tale of pushsticks










All that "red" is paint…from a Millers Falls rehab…that 1×1?









This is what the saw will do, IF it catches the stick….red was scraped off the Zero Clearance Overlay…on it's way back…the other two are normally used as my Pushsticks, depending on how thin the stock is…









I trimmed a few slats to width, today…using that yellow stick…might glue up a thin panel for a lid…


----------



## pottz

> i got a few of those,i always save the extra fasteners from stuff ive bought and after 40 years of that ive got more than one bin full.ill tell though many a time that surplus has saved me from running to the hardware store.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Which is faster going to the hardware store and getting what you want and need or rummaging through several old coffee cans, jars, a box or two and finding something that might work. While rummaging finding things that start another process of why did I save that and what did it do? Latter is sometimes more fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh rummaging is faster for me,and i do have a little organization even though it's odds and ends i have them seperated by type,sharp points in one bin self drillers in a another etc…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hi
> 
> Can you imagine applying this logic to tool shopping? Metric sockets mixed in with imperial, just so the rest of the world isn't offended.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> so your a tool racists huh gunny-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I guess, LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The disparity between your blue and red tools resembles our last presidential election…


----------



## corelz125

Thats for a jig DW? I keep a lot of screws and other hardware from stuff i have taken apart. It is much quicker going through the collected parts than going to the store and staring at the wall of screws trying to find the right one. Then waiting on line behind someone with 25 items. So it becomes faster and cheaper. I dont have a Gunny organized system but stuff is separated with similar items.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can you imagine applying this logic to tool shopping? Metric sockets mixed in with imperial, just so the rest of the world isn't offended.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> My sockets are segregated. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


After 5 decades working out of an overstocked van, I can't even imagine being able to find anything in that level of organization ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Been trying to keep my SAE bolts and nuts separate from my Metric.. I guess I am an "Isolationist"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Resaw on the tablesaw…grabbed the wrong pushstick for the job…and get it rejected by the tablesaw…
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL leave a mark….
> 
> No Guinness was involved….until I came back upstairs from the CLOSED shop….who was the one who suggested I resaw them scraps, anyway…...methinks hold an ice cold Guinness in this hand will help out, right now…
> 
> - bandit571


Glad there wasn't any serious injury. I remember my first kickback. It hit the wall behind me doing about 100 mph! Good thing construction and being raised on the farm made standing out of the way a natural habit. No stitches, just building your immune system.. I'm sure the daily dings in 5 decades of construction are what built me up the knock-down the bug so fast I didn't build anti-bodies. If kids don't play in the dirt they will always be sick ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been trying to keep my SAE bolts and nuts separate from my Metric.. I guess I am an "Isolationist"
> 
> - 987Ron


I hate working on something that has about half and half ;-(( Happened on my lawn mower last summer. Good thing it was a small project ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I am very sad for your loss. That is a hard thing. Moke/Pottz yes get another dawg. My wife (smarter than me) had one lined up. She said we are going to Panama City to get a dog you are driving. 1000 mile round trip. Love my new dawg! turns out she was right

Bandit ouch. I have read blood on the palm (saint hood?)

Pottz wow Battle bots.

Another wow today did you guys Scale baseball cards as kids? Do you know what that is? Is is a NJ thing? I was pretty good at it.

Topa that level of org. Is for the rest of us to ponder. (however my sockets are integrated - am I woke?) After a drink I think not.

Ron one more time. Sorry about your dawg. That hurts.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> The disparity between your blue and red tools resembles our last presidential election…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I despise the electoral college and maps. Here's an easy way to solve it-do away with it and just use votes. No more maps.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, I am very sad for your loss. That is a hard thing. Moke/Pottz yes get another dawg. My wife (smarter than me) had one lined up. She said we are going to Panama City to get a dog you are driving. 1000 mile round trip. Love my new dawg! turns out she was right
> 
> Ron one more time. Sorry about your dawg. That hurts.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Our other dog a Chocolate Lab, we recued her as a pup. Calm dog, very clean, her temperment is quieter. 
Have been looking on the CBR rescue site. If we do not adopt another dog one will adopt us. 
Thanks for the thoughts.
Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another wow today did you guys Scale baseball cards as kids? Do you know what that is? Is is a NJ thing? I was pretty good at it.
> 
> Topa that level of org. Is for the rest of us to ponder. (however my sockets are integrated - am I woke?) After a drink I think not.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I don't mix the sockets ) The van wasn't that overloaded.

*Ron* Sorry to hear about your dog. Sorry I missed it in the sea of posts. Taking too many hours to rewrite my Excel spreadsheet to analyze wind data per the Department of Energy report I found. Vel Vee, back at it ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD- has a very interesting project- go over and give him a shout-out…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418850


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Scale baseball cards as kids? Do you know what that is?

NOBODY ever beat my Ty Cobb… my favorite- after a famous baseball career he made some $$$ with Coca-cola stock.










also known as the "Georgia Peach"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Ron on your comment to LBD.* Guys, it is a fantastic read with pictures and read to the ending…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418850#comment-4995256


----------



## SawdustyDan

This thread started off with jokes, so here's one more . . .

Three Irishmen walk out of a bar.
No, really, it could happen!


----------



## 987Ron

Always enjoy his descriptions of his builds. One could certainly build the project from his posting. The humor and fun with the project make it even more fun.
Keep it up LBD I am a fan.
Ron


----------



## 987Ron

DW
Baseball cards are okay but I still have my Captain Midnight Secret Decoder from the early 50s. Probably could not find it.

Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This thread started off with jokes, so here s one more . . .
> 
> Three Irishmen walk out of a bar.
> No, really, it could happen!
> 
> - SawdustyDan


Welcome to our group and I like your ending quote-* "Women and cats will do as they please. Men and dogs should just relax and get used to it." Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> After 5 decades working out of an overstocked van, I can t even imagine being able to find anything in that level of organization ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I didn't drastically change the layout from what I had been using for 25+ years, but moved to wider drawer allowing the sockets to be spread out better. The color really helps memory retention. My apprentice picked it up in a few days. Rare he cannot find a socket we ask for.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The disparity between your blue and red tools resembles our last presidential election…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I dont have a Gunny organized system but stuff is separated with similar items.
> 
> - corelz125


ROFL


----------



## corelz125

welcome to the show sawdustdan. Pull up a stool. DW if you had an original TY Cobb card right now its worth as many festools as you can dream of. When is the duck gonna stop burning carboard and start using timbers? Gunnys shop is like the library of congress everything neat stored and organized


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- are you inviting a new member to come in and join? I hope that he is comfortable with the Dire wolf?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunnys shop is like the library of congress everything neat stored and organized
> 
> - corelz125


I wish, any horizontal surface is fair game to be filled with scrap and partially built projects or supplies I have to find places for. Never bored though. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD made #1 another one of us…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> . DW if you had an original TY Cobb card right now its worth as many festools as you can dream of.
> 
> - corelz125


A better comparison he knew the investment game as well as baseball…

When he died in 1961, his estate was worth $12 million (about $70 million in 2011 dollars), and his investment in Coca-Cola allowed him to establish the Ty Cobb Educational Foundation so that children with backgrounds like his could receive scholarships to attend college. Had Ty Cobb's total investment in Coke been allowed to compound until today, the shares would be worth $2 billion.

Ty Cobb -American hero!


----------



## corelz125

As long as he has food for the dire wolf it's all good. I heard Ty Cobb was a rough personality but then they explained his up bringing. Does the floor count as some of the horizontal space?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Shssssssssss Do not wake him up. He earned a nap ;-)


----------



## pottz

> This thread started off with jokes, so here s one more . . .
> 
> Three Irishmen walk out of a bar.
> No, really, it could happen!
> 
> - SawdustyDan


hey sawdusty welcome,come back and join us man,we want and welcome new jocks.ill buy ya a drink here at corelz bar and grill,where everyone knows your name.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


just nappin dw,always ready though-lol.


----------



## pottz

> As long as he has food for the dire wolf it s all good. I heard Ty Cobb was a rough personality but then they explained his up bringing. Does the floor count as some of the horizontal space?
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell you wanna talk rough personalities boys line up,but then i think you all know what im talkin about,*RIGHT…........*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Does the floor count as some of the horizontal space?
> 
> - corelz125


YUP!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Peteybadboy

SawDusty Dan - welcome.

My new house got started yesterday. 12 months in? Whats the over under on that?

Brian how are the Koi doing?

Scaling baseball cards- Toss a card up to a wall, closest to the wall wins. If you had a leaner (leaner snitzel) the highest leaner won. (you picked up the other guys cards) But you could knock the leaner down w a great shot and win.

Ok my story about baseball cards and taxes. In NJ a law was passed that any retail purchase of 25 cents or higher was taxed.(mid 60s) I would by 5 packs of cards at 5 cents a piece , then the tax hit. so now I got 4 . So I bought 3 at 15 cents then went back and bought 2 at 10 cents (no tax). Cashier said to me "I know what you are doing". Yup 
you do.

Tax avoidance is a legal business strategy - Learned Hand. Tax evasion is not. BTW I met Learned Hand's son or grandson. He creeped me out a bit. (for another time)

Have a great day guys


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tax avoidance is a legal business strategy - Learned Hand. Tax evasion is not. BTW I met Learned Hand s son or grandson. He creeped me out a bit. (for another time)
> 
> Have a great day guys
> 
> - Peteybadboy


welcome aboard *SawDusty Dan*

That reminds me of Trump saying he uses the nation's laws to borrow money at a discount. Being an electrical contractor I learned how real estate developers and general contractors borrow money through the legal system real quick. Don't even think about working for a lawyer without 100% upfront.

I saw a few baseball cards when I was a kid. Probably in a cereal box. We didn't have any money until we were old enough to buck hay ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My new house got started yesterday. 12 months in? Whats the over under on that?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Are you staying in the same area or moving away? We're thinking of building as our house is worth more now than it was when we bought it but lumber has skyrocketed. Labor seems to be in short supply too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, the fish pond is only 2meters X 4meters, couldnt have koi in this puddle. I have these>>>>>>>>>>>>










I only have one orange one like in the photo, the others are blue, black, white, silvery.
Had 8 of them about a week or so, alll the mosquito larvae got ate. Yippee. They come out to prowl at night, mostly.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My brother collected baseball cards and comic books, reckon he still has all those. I was only interested in the cards because of the gum.

We used the play that Card Scaling game, but with quarters.


----------



## 987Ron

> This thread started off with jokes, so here s one more . . .
> 
> Three Irishmen walk out of a bar.
> No, really, it could happen!
> 
> - SawdustyDan


SawdustDan

The welcoming to the group is not hyperbole, it is real. I am fairly new to the group and feel quite accepted and welcome. So Welcome. Be not shy.


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## corelz125

Glad i'm not the only one who uses the floor as a shelf or table top. Is it only the lumber thats sky rocketed or sheet rock has gone up also? Some one I know just sold their house for $180k more than they paid for it 10 years ago. A lot of people started leaving apartments in the city and are buying houses. Going to add any frogs to the pond?


----------



## pottz

> Glad i m not the only one who uses the floor as a shelf or table top. Is it only the lumber thats sky rocketed or sheet rock has gone up also? Some one I know just sold their house for $180k more than they paid for it 10 years ago. A lot of people started leaving apartments in the city and are buying houses. Going to add any frogs to the pond?
> 
> - corelz125


no pretty much all building materials are up,right now metal is jumping fast nails are up about 6-8 a box and getting hard to get.i have nails i ordered back at the first of december that wont arrive until may,and thats if the shipping doesn't delay them more.the average house here in socal costs about 20k more to build and thats just the lumber.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1 on inflation, yet the price of beer is still reasonable in AZ $9.99 for a 12 pack of Coors lite…

Aside, years ago while in the Dominican Republic, while on a church construction visit, I learned when dismantling a building, they reclaimed the lumber… and does anybody remember when the 2×3 was used for stud construction not it is a 2×4?


----------



## corelz125

That's because they use what they have and cant afford much down there. The stuff I see go into dumpsters on job sites blows my mind. Stuff that was brand new never used right into garbage trucks. One job I went into they had 2 drywall carts full of 4×6 by 5/8" sheet rock I asked the laborer whats with this? He said its garbage I asked mind if I take it he said you'll be doing me a favor. How much of these price increases are from the tariffs on China?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * How much of these price increases are from the tariffs on China? *
> 
> - corelz125


*Here is some interesting info on the "problem"*

*"Following the sudden, dramatic price spikes on an array of building materials in 2021, the Associated General Contractors of America has appealed to President Joe Biden to take action to ease the skyrocketing cost of lumber."*

https://www.constructiondive.com/news/agc-asks-biden-for-relief-from-soaring-lumber-prices/595412/
*
2021 Building Material Trends-*

*30% of building materials are produced in China and stone and glass are produced in Italy. Both countries were hard hit in the first quarter. Throughout the pandemic, construction companies have reported shortages and home buying has declined around the world.*
https://linchpinseo.com/trends-shaping-the-building-materials-industry/

*COVID-19 dramatically disrupted the lumber supply chain affecting home building.*










https://magazine.realtor/news-and-commentary/feature/article/2021/01/lumber-takes-a-fall


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- is anybody cooking tonight? or shall I call in the food trucks?


----------



## pottz

got the smokers goin,brisket tonight with baked beans and grilled corn.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Woke up from siesta with this in my head: Bron - Y- Aur Stomp by Led Zeppelin (III)

Such a kick butt acoustic jam. And totally American. I wonder where J. Page stole the riff from…..

"From all around the world, aint no contendrer like a blue-eyed girl…...."


----------



## pottz

well my urn is done and posted.a very sad project but one im proud to have done for a man i truly admired and loved.i large part of me went with him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys it is time to get over to projects and give Pottz a shout-out… 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418870#comment-4995402


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Woke up from siesta with this in my head: Bron - Y- Aur Stomp by Led Zeppelin (III)
> 
> Such a kick butt acoustic jam. And totally American. I wonder where J. Page stole the riff from…..
> 
> "From all around the world, aint no contendrer like a blue-eyed girl…...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys it is time to get over to projects and give Pottz a shout-out…
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418870#comment-4995402
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DT3 already, NICE!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> got the smokers goin,brisket tonight with baked beans and grilled corn.
> 
> - pottz


I am really glad that you had a fantastic turnout on your urn project. (brother it is a eulogy to Pottz as well)

Food trucks are coming guys…


----------



## pottz

looks like a slow night been sittin here at the bar for awhile now waitin for those briskets too get done smokin.


> got the smokers goin,brisket tonight with baked beans and grilled corn.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am really glad that you had a fantastic turnout on your urn project. (brother it is a eulogy to Pottz as well)
> 
> Food trucks are coming guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


food trucks, im doing brisket as in bbq? tow trucks are on the way!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- +1 on inflation, yet the price of beer is still reasonable in AZ $9.99 for a 12 pack of Coors lite…
> 
> Aside, years ago while in the Dominican Republic, while on a church construction visit, I learned when dismantling a building, they reclaimed the lumber… and does anybody remember when the 2×3 was used for stud construction not it is a 2×4?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Coors would be cheap at twice the price ;-)

I have never seen a 2×3 framed house. Our first house had a 2×2 partition wall about 20 feet long between the kitchen and utility room. I was going to add an outlet for SWMBO but the wall was not deep enough to take a standard outlet box. Had to get a specialty box usually used in 2×2 firring on concrete walls.

I worked on a fire job in a house built in the 30s. all the studs were made scabbing 2×4s about 4 feet long together.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys it is time to get over to projects and give Pottz a shout-out…
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418870#comment-4995402
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm amazed! No words in my vocabulary do it justice. Any college guys with bigger, better words? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Guys it is time to get over to projects and give Pottz a shout-out…
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418870#comment-4995402
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m amazed! No words in my vocabulary do it justice. Any college guys with bigger, better words? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 IMO this project has recognized both the man and the project…


----------



## pottz

thank you guys your too kind.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks like a slow night been sittin here at the bar for awhile now waitin for those briskets too get done smokin.
> 
> got the smokers goin,brisket tonight with baked beans and grilled corn.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am really glad that you had a fantastic turnout on your urn project. (brother it is a eulogy to Pottz as well)
> 
> Food trucks are coming guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> food trucks, im doing brisket as in bbq? tow trucks are on the way!
> 
> - pottz


*WAIT!!!!!!!!!! * Can I bring my tank and we can do some target practice. You can drive it!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How much of these price increases are from the tariffs on China? *
> *
> *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Here is some interesting info on the "problem"*
> 
> *"Following the sudden, dramatic price spikes on an array of building materials in 2021, the Associated General Contractors of America has appealed to President Joe Biden to take action to ease the skyrocketing cost of lumber."*
> 
> https://www.constructiondive.com/news/agc-asks-biden-for-relief-from-soaring-lumber-prices/595412/
> *
> 2021 Building Material Trends-*
> 
> *30% of building materials are produced in China and stone and glass are produced in Italy. Both countries were hard hit in the first quarter. Throughout the pandemic, construction companies have reported shortages and home buying has declined around the world.*
> https://linchpinseo.com/trends-shaping-the-building-materials-industry/
> 
> *COVID-19 dramatically disrupted the lumber supply chain affecting home building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://magazine.realtor/news-and-commentary/feature/article/2021/01/lumber-takes-a-fall
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Most of our lumber comes from BC. A friend who is a retired Canadian forester told my most of their lumber is being destroyed by the Pine Beatle. It will take 60 to 70 years to recover. The Left Coast had better stop burning millions of houses every summer ;-(

Most of our logs go to EXPORTS ;-(( Sawmills have a hard time finding logs. Spotted owl owns most to the US Forest Service and National forest land. A friend who owned a large track he and his brother inherited from their dad told me he had shot an endangered species. He said he likes wildlife, but landowners cannot afford to get caught with an endangered species on their land. Too many restrictions. He thought the Endangered Species Act probably did more harm than good.

*petey* why are you building a new house? That is the worst thing one can do in King County. Too many restrictions. I think developers know the route to success. It must be spelled: BRIBERY ;-)


----------



## pottz

> looks like a slow night been sittin here at the bar for awhile now waitin for those briskets too get done smokin.
> 
> got the smokers goin,brisket tonight with baked beans and grilled corn.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am really glad that you had a fantastic turnout on your urn project. (brother it is a eulogy to Pottz as well)
> 
> Food trucks are coming guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> food trucks, im doing brisket as in bbq? tow trucks are on the way!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *WAIT!!!!!!!!!! * Can I bring my tank and we can do some target practice. You can drive it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds like it's gonna be a fun saturday night after all,your on gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sounds like it s gonna be a fun saturday night after all,your on gunny.
> 
> - pottz


Even have one of these.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny +1

I am interested in tank warfare- I like Patton vs Roumell (SP)- today… not much said about the tank…

Sorry Gunny, that type of warfare is not for me… drone pilot…


----------



## pottz

> sounds like it s gonna be a fun saturday night after all,your on gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Even have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


that should get rid of a pesky food truck i think.bbq and big bullits yummmmm!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- enjoy your night… you have earned it…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- enjoy your night… you have earned it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you should join us on the patio for some brisket that tank of gunnies kind of made your food truck buddies do a fast u turn outta here.corelz brought in some premium irish whiskeys today,im sure he wont mind if we "test" some.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- enjoy your night… you have earned it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you should join us on the patio for some brisket that tank of gunnies kind of made your food truck buddies do a fast u turn outta here.corelz brought in some premium irish whiskeys today,im sure he wont mind if we "test" some.
> 
> - pottz


Here is one for Corelz from earlier from the Dominican Republic… not only do they reclaim lumber but make a hacksaw from rebar… a gift to me from the crew…


----------



## corelz125

Gunny whats up with the camo paint job? Looks like it should be in the west village of manhattan those colors. I'm game for picking off the food trucks. See how high we can blast tacos in the air? So it's not just the tariffs on China. Tariffs only hurt the guys like us. The cost just gets passed down the line. Bon if you have a pretty extensive vocabulary. It's grey goose tonight. DW I was in the DR on a stop one a cruise. It's a pretty sad place the level of poverty there. Waste not want not is a way of life there.


----------



## bandit571

AC/DC….Live at the River Platte, 2009….to start….


----------



## pottz

rolling stones live at the coliseum los angeles 1981,opening act was prince singing a song called "jack me off" wearing only a g string and black trench coat.they had to take him off the stage,i thought they were gonna kill him.yet he went on to great stardom.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny whats up with the camo paint job?
> 
> - corelz125


Soviet Era camo.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bigblock, were are staying in Ft. Myers. We are building "inside the gates" on the golf course.

Brian - I pitched penny's as well. No so good at that.

Corelz - I am finding that Sheet Rock and pavers and exterior doors are all back ordered. So I guess price will rise.

Brian - funny on Page.

Topa - why building a new house. It's all part of the plan. We move closer to the golf course so drinking and driving will be reduced. Closer to friends, and can practice more. (plus I get a new shop and that is all I care about), then to Shell Point when the time comes.

On lumber prices - Hurricanes and fires took out billions of board feet over that last 2-3 years.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey
Be careful building on a golf course. My home is on a par 5, right side of fairway, 200 yards from main tee box. Lots of incoming. No damage to house after 12 years but a dent in the old Explorer. Bird house got smashed by errand ball. One can learn new swear words sitting on the patio. Never have to buy golf balls again, just pick them up in the yard. Have a 5 gallon bucket full now, give most of them to the kids on the course. 
While most golfers are decent have had one come into the fenced yard with his iron to hit out. 
The Univ. women's golf team practices and plays some matches here, Now they are good and nice to watch.
We selected a 'safe" lot to build on then 4 years later the Univ. hired a golf course architect and changed much of the course. We went from being 30 yards off a tee box in the center of the course to being 200 yards off a tee box on our side of the course. 
Enjoy the view.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I bet the Duck signed this.


----------



## pottz

> I bet the Duck signed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think he has his own virtual money,it's called duck dollars,just a tip i wouldn't take it.


----------



## corelz125

The duck probably started it


----------



## pottz

he tried to pay his bar tab with duck dollars one night thats when gunny pick pocketed his credit card and we paid everyones bill that night.


----------



## 987Ron

> I bet the Duck signed thi
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> i think he has his own virtual money,it s called duck dollars,just a tip i wouldn t take it.
> 
> - pottz


Would that be DUD Dollars? (Down Under Duck Dollars)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I bet the Duck signed thi
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> i think he has his own virtual money,it s called duck dollars,just a tip i wouldn t take it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Would that be DUD Dollars? (Down Under Duck Dollars)
> 
> - 987Ron


I don't know why they don't just let us all print our own? Save the gubbermint a lot of gas distributing them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - why building a new house. It s all part of the plan. We move closer to the golf course so drinking and driving will be reduced. Closer to friends, and can practice more. (plus I get a new shop and that is all I care about), then to Shell Point when the time comes.
> 
> On lumber prices - Hurricanes and fires took out billions of board feet over that last 2-3 years.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That sounds like a good idea. I just supposed you lived on the course. From what Ron said, I assume you won't have any windows exposed to the course side of the house ;-))

Hurricanes and fires cause FEMA to pay out more in 2018 and 2019 than in the previous 30 years ;-( The lumber shortage is making me wonder about putting a new top on my 35-year-old wood deck. Wood decks are the worst thing man ever invented ;-)) It is 516 sq feet. That makes me think of the house on the farm I grew up in; 596 sq ft. One day passing through Wyoming pulling the 5th wheel I was bored watching sagebrush full of antelope. Got to thinking about the 5th wheel with eh slides out is 292 sq feet, more than half the size on mom and dad's house!


----------



## pottz

> I bet the Duck signed thi
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> i think he has his own virtual money,it s called duck dollars,just a tip i wouldn t take it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Would that be DUD Dollars? (Down Under Duck Dollars)
> 
> - 987Ron


definitely a *dud!*


----------



## bandit571

Live at the River Platte, AC/DC…..The Jack…..seems to fit this bunch….

"Whole lotta Rosie" is a bit more my style….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> then to Shell Point when the time comes.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. I just supposed you lived on the course. From what Ron said, I assume you won t have any windows exposed to the course side of the house ;-))
> 
> Hurricanes and fires cause FEMA to pay out more in 2018 and 2019 than in the previous 30 years ;-( The lumber shortage is making me wonder about putting a new top on my 35-year-old wood deck. Wood decks are the worst thing man ever invented ;-)) It is 516 sq feet. *That makes me think of the house on the farm I grew up in; 596 sq ft*. One day passing through Wyoming pulling the 5th wheel I was bored watching sagebrush full of antelope. Got to thinking about the 5th wheel with eh slides out is 292 sq feet, more than half the size on mom and dad s house!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Shell Point

Top Max- Your post about Sq. the footage is similar to my thoughts lately-my childhood home in Detroit was around 900 sq. ft. As a child that was home and only as I became older did my mind learn to see there is a difference.
I built a guest house for my Mom and it is around 900 sq. ft. Just a similar thought.

I a waterfront person, and I have been blessed with living on the Atlantic, Lake Erie, and 2 MI inland lakes, but 23 yrs ago I moved to the desert… I have always been able to move and I even thought about moving to FL but once this desert living sank in- I am here… I am at that stage and age; it may be time to downsize into some more, let's not say manageable but I was thinking more suitable to my lifestyle, just musing… Doing my tool inventory is making me realize that I have more stuff than I will ever use; especially my general contractor tools, can't see myself being able to do that again. Goodbye B-General contractor days.










Pottz- Will you please have that guy playing the AC/DC loud; it is interrupting me listening to Maria Callas singing the death scene in "Madame Butterfly".

You do realize that since we have members here from the golf course community that type of music may not be in the standards of the grill. Play that stuff over with the food truck people, just saying…


----------



## pottz

> *
> then to Shell Point when the time comes.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. I just supposed you lived on the course. From what Ron said, I assume you won t have any windows exposed to the course side of the house ;-))
> 
> Hurricanes and fires cause FEMA to pay out more in 2018 and 2019 than in the previous 30 years ;-( The lumber shortage is making me wonder about putting a new top on my 35-year-old wood deck. Wood decks are the worst thing man ever invented ;-)) It is 516 sq feet. *That makes me think of the house on the farm I grew up in; 596 sq ft*. One day passing through Wyoming pulling the 5th wheel I was bored watching sagebrush full of antelope. Got to thinking about the 5th wheel with eh slides out is 292 sq feet, more than half the size on mom and dad s house!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 Shell Point
> 
> Top Max- Your post about Sq. the footage is similar to my thoughts lately-my childhood home in Detroit was around 900 sq. ft. As a child that was home and only as I became older did my mind learn to see there is a difference.
> I built a guest house for my Mom and it is around 900 sq. ft. Just a similar thought.
> 
> I a waterfront person, and I have been blessed with living on the Atlantic, Lake Erie, and 2 MI inland lakes, but 23 yrs ago I moved to the desert… I have always been able to move and I even thought about moving to FL but once this desert living sank in- I am here… I am at that stage and age; it may be time to downsize into some more, let s not say manageable but I was thinking more suitable to my lifestyle, just musing… Doing my tool inventory is making me realize that I have more stuff than I will ever use; especially my general contractor tools, can t see myself being able to do that again. Goodbye B-General contractor days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- Will you please have that guy playing the AC/DC loud; it is interrupting me listening to Maria Callas singing the death scene in "Madame Butterfly".
> 
> You do realize that since we have members here from the golf course community that type of music may not be in the standards of the grill. Play that stuff over with the food truck people, just saying…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but if i gotta choose im goin ac/dc bud,and once your food truck weenies saw gunnies big guns,well lets say they aint comin back anytime soon.to bad we didn't get to play with those big boys last night.probably better all that bbq sauce splattered all over would have been a real mess.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- a good Shepard should know where his flock is? *

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parable_of_the_Lost_Sheep










- Luke 15:3-7,


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- a good Shepard should know where his flock is? *
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parable_of_the_Lost_Sheep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Luke 15:3-7,
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw,they come to me-lol. bars open and pouring two for one boys,cheers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- IMO I am here… Could this be to those golf property groups and others- not liking the music that you are playing?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- IMO I am here… Could this be to those golf property groups and others- not liking the music that you are playing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry but bandits in charge of music.hey he works for whiskey-lol.besides were not a golf club,were a bar and grill!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you are the manager… I hope Brian will post a wake-up post for me…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tanks are ready to go for this evening.


----------



## pottz

> Tanks are ready to go for this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


stand down gunny i think were clear tonight,dw's food truck brigade has seen the light and gone to a strip mall instead-lol. stay on stand bye just in case,id sure like too blow up a food truck though!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tanks are ready to go for this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WBN- What is wrong with you? The food trucks are here to feed the members… Turn the gun turrets to So. Cal. Pottz…










Did you fight for American freedom? The Food Truck is for our fellow members who want the freedom of choosing what to eat. Gunny I ask that you stand down on this one…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tanks are ready to go for this evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> stand down gunny i think were clear tonight,dw s food truck brigade has seen the light and gone to a strip mall instead-lol. stay on stand bye just in case,id sure like too blow up a food truck though!
> 
> - pottz


They'll be back in an hour. Guy paid me to drive them down to his neighborhood and park. Seems the neighbor is a real PITA. Video will be rolling….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny you have a choice to make- follow tyranny or let the people have a selection on their choice of food. Note the golfers and other regulars are missing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- The tanks are gone elsewhere… Food trucks are returning… one must accept social change and IMO it is your music meister…
*

Here's what each of the top 11 in the Official World Golf Rankings (and a few other names you might recognize) should use:*

https://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/id/23296083/what-rory-mcilroy-tiger-woods-dustin-johnson-others-use-their-walk-music-pga-tour-events


----------



## pottz

sorry dw im not a golfer i run a bar and grill trying to sustain corelz lavish lifestyle.now call off the food trucks or im havin gunny bring back the big guns! or ill have the purple unit come in for some…..fun ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz back on your side- Captian…

Top Max you as well as Brian - I hope to see a good wake-up post…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz back on your side- Captian…
> 
> Top Max you as well as Brian - I hope to see a good wake-up post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sometimes just the show of force prevents the use of force dw.why do you think the us spends billions on military,so we will never need it.problem is there are too many fools in this world that keep making us use it! some day god will short it all out.pray were all long gone!peace jocks!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brother we are alive and we follow social trends- the talk earlier- we are going digital $$$...

dw.why do you think the us spends billions on military,so we will never need

Quick answer: globalization. The sailing expeditions- now with our US Space force… Mars

Enjoy what you have for tomorrow brings a new day…


----------



## pottz

we fight wars over seas in foreign countries so we will never have to here on our soil.many americans dont understand this and are nieve.that naivete could kill us if allowed too foster.the world is quickly becoming more and more dangerous.if you dont believe in armegeddon i pray you wont be around for it because it's inevitable!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- IMO I am here… Could this be to those golf property groups and others- not liking the music that you are playing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but bandits in charge of music.hey he works for whiskey-lol.besides were not a golf club,were a bar and grill!
> 
> - pottz


A genuie bar and grill plays Honky Tonk.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I'm about 400 comments behind so I just have to pick and choose


> ... if you dont believe in armegeddon i pray you wont be around for it because it s inevitable!
> 
> - pottz


I'm a believer… Armagedon pissed off… Mr. Potato Head is going… 


> *Pottz- a good Shepard should know where his flock is? *
> 
> cmon dw,they come to me-lol. bars open and pouring two for one boys,cheers!
> 
> - pottz


Where the *flock* are they?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- IMO I am here… Could this be to those golf property groups and others- not liking the music that you are playing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but bandits in charge of music.hey he works for whiskey-lol.besides were not a golf club,were a bar and grill!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A genuie bar and grill plays Honky Tonk.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well turn it up bob im good!


----------



## pottz

> I m about 400 comments behind so I just have to pick and choose
> 
> ... if you dont believe in armegeddon i pray you wont be around for it because it s inevitable!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m a believer… Armagedon pissed off… Mr. Potato Head is going…
> 
> *Pottz- a good Shepard should know where his flock is? *
> 
> cmon dw,they come to me-lol. bars open and pouring two for one boys,cheers!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Where the *flock* are they?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i always enjoy the wisdom of my lord and savior duck!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Big guns??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> dw.why do you think the us spends billions on military,so we will never need
> 
> Quick answer: globalization. The sailing expeditions- now with our US Space force… Mars
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A couple themes here which I will now expound upon. It has always been that whomever controls the Sea-Lanes of the Planet so controls global Commerce. Whomever controls Commerce so controls the World. The Phoenicians, The Greeks, The Romans, The Spanish, The British have all had their turn; and great fortunes are made as the wealth of Nations is looted by the Privateers. Eventually in this cycle, these Empires can not sustain the projection of Power and are bankrupted. The USA is the latest Empire with vast Naval power which is used to dominate the Sea-Lanes of the Globe, and thus global Commerce. And if the US continues in this path of Empire, She too will bankrupt. Do any of you know how much it costs the Taxpayer just for one Carrier Group to be deployed for, say, 6 months? I bet you do not, and you should, because it is your money that pays the bill. How much benefit do you receive in return for your investment? Zero! How much Say do you have in this matter? Zero. Those Carrier Groups have nothing to do with World Peace, or establishing Democracy, or Humanitarian Aid; and everything to do with Dominance, Power, Exploitation, and Wealth accumulation for a select few.

Sure, if your 401K has some % invested in Raytheon, you will benefit to a degree. Or, if you work for Halliburton, you receive a tiny share of their gargantuan profits. But! you are invested in Their paradigm.

Recall what I wrote about how the Wizard of Oz keeps the Soldier to protect him, and his interests. The Soldier serves NO other purpose!!! There is no Good Fight! That is a Lie. So it has always been, and so it will always be - until the People Stand Up and Demand that this stops! The People have attempted to do this before, and have always failed. I can assure you all, if and when the Great Reset agenda has been completed, this Rising Up of The People will no longer be possible - and the majority of National leaders of the World are on board with this agenda. Build Back Better is the sales pitch, but will it be better for YOU?

In this New Age of computerized everything, it is no longer necessary in strategic terms to dominate the Sea-Lanes with Naval Power. This can now be done from Space - and this is what The Space Force was created to do! Sending people to Mars, or mining space rocks is all secondary to this One strategic objective of Global Dominance. Sending people to Mars is the sales pitch. Global Dominance is the Objective.

For reference, see:

War is a Racket, by Smedley Butler (who, upon his death, was the most decorated Marine in history)
Tragedy and Hope, by Carrol Quigley (consummate DC insider, and mentor to Bill Clinton).
Confessions of an Economic Hitman, by John Perkins (who was an economic hitman for American corporate interests).
Winston Churchill´s writings, pre WWII, concerning how Germany could not be allowed to dominate commerce in Europe, and by extension, the World, thus in direct competition with England.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I am certain we can't be hit by a bad shot.

DW new trend in golf is playing music through a blue tooth speaker in your golf cart. It is "proper" to ask your playing partners if it ok to play music. Talking to my pro about a song you have in your head for the round, I said my wife will sing out loud and that blows your song out of your head..he said that is a good way to mess a guy up. Ha.

+1 for "Loose yourself", "In the air tonight" is another for on the way to the course, You got lucky babe works to calm the mind.

Sister in law and Niece are in from Texas for 3 days. Golf w the girls today and tomorrow.

Brian I have no idea how much that would cost. You make me think.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- +1 a good morning read for me…

Petey- Interesting to hear about a music trend on the course… Back in the day, there was a golf course that required men's shorts to be at knee length and calf-high socks…

Top Max- I saw this video this morning and thought about you… 
Video of Steam Boiler Explosion 





Gunny- would you 2 guys really want to remove this food truck…










Pottz- maybe you should move the Corelz bar and grill to the Salton sea and you could have lakeside dining?

LBD- +1 on the former Mr. Potato head

Hasbro said Thursday that it was dropping the Mr. from the Mr. Potato Head brand name and logo "to promote gender equality and inclusion.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So no more barbie and ken dolls then??


----------



## pottz

> Brian- +1 a good morning read for me…
> 
> Petey- Interesting to hear about a music trend on the course… Back in the day, there was a golf course that required men s shorts to be at knee length and calf-high socks…
> 
> Top Max- I saw this video this morning and thought about you…
> Video of Steam Boiler Explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny- would you 2 guys really want to remove this food truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- maybe you should move the Corelz bar and grill to the Salton sea and you could have lakeside dining?
> 
> LBD- +1 on the former Mr. Potato head
> 
> Hasbro said Thursday that it was dropping the Mr. from the Mr. Potato Head brand name and logo "to promote gender equality and inclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i mean there are exceptions to everything.i dont think we want to be lakeside at the salton sea,it's a stinky briney mess these days.


----------



## pottz

hey anybody see the review on the pm1500? check it out and let me know what ya think.i left my opinion which has been removed along with a couple others.i was pushing it but i just couldn't let it go-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I saw this video this morning and thought about you…
> Video of Steam Boiler Explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've seen that one before. I don't recall where it happened. Our grandson has an operator's license among a million other certifications for building operations. He told me about a couple of examples from class. One was in Texas, I think it did more damage than that video. They did everything possible wrong. Installation, operation, and code violations. Another they delayed maintenance in Kansas City or somewhere in that area on a boiler and had temporary repairs for 5 years. The day before the permanent repair was scheduled, the boiler blew up killing 2 in the boiler room. It shot up about 100 yards in the air, came down in another building, and killed 2 more.

Reviewing explosion investigations the most common denominators cited is management ignoring serious issues; code violations, lack of employee training, improper operational procedures, and lack of maintenance. After 5 decades of troubleshooting electrical and industrial, I have to agree that about half of equipment failures have the same common denominators. Everything manmade eventually wears out, but nearly all the motors that burn up are because of improper overload protection. Proper protection would have stopped the motor when it was overloaded. The cause of the overload is irrelevant in the motor failure. I recall a contractor telling me my overload protection was wrong. The reason the motor would not run is they had the wrong motor on their pump. Electrical did exactly what it was supposed to do that time ;-))

Lots of commercial buildings are full of code violations. Hair places with dryer vent issues make me wonder why not more fires than there are. A couple of months ago a strip mall burned here. The report was an overloaded outdoor lighting circuit. If codes are followed, it is nearly impossible to start an electrical fire. Nearly all electrical fires are utilization equipment plugged in or improper use of electrical heaters.

*Brian* No idea how much a carrier group costs. It will not be much in the near future. Biden ignoring inflation will make money worthless. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*hey anybody see the review on the pm1500? * What is pm1500?


----------



## pottz

> *hey anybody see the review on the pm1500? * What is pm1500?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well if you look at his review apparently it's a slab bench-lol. it's a powermatic bandsaw.he wont have it for a couple months but he's already giving it 5 stars.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, guy has not used the tool and writes a review? Odd.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, guy has not used the tool and writes a review? Odd.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah ive never seen a pre review here before and why did he show a bench.i kinda gave him my opinion of that,and you know how i can be,well cricket removed my comments and a couple others.then on the workshops a company posts basically advertising about their company so i said if you want to advertise pay for it and flagged myself,it was removed.there is so much crap like that here anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz*- next time PM me. I posted a lead-in to see if I can get a response. In fairness to the newbie he should have posted it on the forum or blog. My first review as a newbie I posted it on a blog instead of a review… I head about it very similar to trying to use my grocery store app or learning how to set-up my Bluetooth speakers…

Beautiful night at the grill- I have A Thousand Leaves Fariborz Lachini playing the piano. I hope that that other undesirable music doesn't start up…



> *hey anybody see the review on the pm1500? * What is pm1500?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 :>)



> dw.why do you think the us spends billions on military,so we will never need
> 
> Quick answer: globalization. The sailing expeditions- now with our US Space force… Mars
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> In this New Age of computerized everything, it is no longer necessary in strategic terms to dominate the Sea-Lanes with Naval Power. This can now be done from Space - and this is what The Space Force was created to do! Sending people to Mars, or mining space rocks is all secondary to this One strategic objective of Global Dominance. Sending people to Mars is the sales pitch. Global Dominance is the Objective._*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Anoter excellent post. I hope that this is read by others…


----------



## pottz

yeah i saw your post lets see if he comes back,if he saw my comments he probably ran away but it was last night so maybe not.someone flagged us though.


----------



## corelz125

I feel the same way when I read reviews online. The person opens the box and leaves a review. I want to know how the thing works 9 months after you had it not 9 mins. "Most" stuff works good the first 9 mins. There's a Mr. and. Mrs. Potato head so what gives? There's supposed to be a 6'2" potato head with a 5 o clock shadow Adam's apple in a dress and high heels and a purse?


----------



## pottz

> I feel the same way when I read reviews online. The person opens the box and leaves a review. I want to know how the thing works 9 months after you had it not 9 mins. "Most" stuff works good the first 9 mins. There s a Mr. and. Mrs. Potato head so what gives? There s supposed to be a 6 2" potato head with a 5 o clock shadow Adam s apple in a dress and high heels and a purse?
> 
> - corelz125


i kinda pushed my luck critcizing the guy last night,my comment was removed but no scolding or warning given,with me she probably figured, why waste my time-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

- DesertWoodworker
[/QUOTE]


> In this New Age of computerized everything, it is no longer necessary in strategic terms to dominate the Sea-Lanes with Naval Power. This can now be done from Space - and this is what The Space Force was created to do! Sending people to Mars, or mining space rocks is all secondary to this One strategic objective of Global Dominance. Sending people to Mars is the sales pitch. Global Dominance is the Objective.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Anoter excellent post. I hope that this is read by others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW! Supporting what I have stated, notice the comet symbol in the Space Force logo, how it circles the Globe - that right there tells you all you need to know concerning what the Space Force is about. That comet is NOT headed to the far away star or the groups of stars. What I think is rather funny, is that the logo Ship looks just like the ships in the old Asteroids video game.

Carrier Groups are not entirely redundant yet, as the Empire may from time to time need these in use as forward airbases. But the latest generation of surface-to-ship missiles which both the Chinese and Russians now have in their arsenals prohibit any close encounters; Carriers will be simply target practice; and I am sure the US Navy has been well aware of this deterrent for some time. Perhaps you all have noticed the mad dash to get sattelites up in orbit by all the major players of the global chess match.

Now some Science:
The latest spacecrafts that have been recently launched like Deep Space 1, use ion propulsion with xenon as the fuel. In the initial stage, the craft also use solar panel arrays that will be jettisoned eventually. These craft have to carry 100-200 pounds of xenon fuel to get them where they want them to go. Once that fuel is used up, the craft will be useless. Now, there is currently a team working on sourcing funding for a new type of Zero-Energy engine that uses a magnetic field as propulsion. What makes this engine unique is that it is shaped like a cone with a magnet at the narrow end of the cone, so there is a net gain of energy generated in the magnetic field, and due to the conical shape this extra sum-gain energy is directed in one direction. The prototype for this engine is complete and tested, so their science is proved to work. This new type of engine weighs almost nothing compared to all others that have come before, and needs no fuel. Using our latest ion propulsion systems it would take 6 years to get to Jupiter. With this new type of zero-fuel engine, it would take it about 3 weeks to get up to speed, then another four - to - eight weeks to get to Jupiter, according to their estimates. This craft/engine, theoretically, can approach the speed of light, and all they would need to do to brake it, would be to reverse its course.

This is a very basic, and crude description of this new type of propulsion system. If they can make it work, it will completely revolutionize Space travel, where the Craft are concerned. What hasnt been answered yet, is what happens to humans when they are travelling this fast through Space. It is also possible that this type of engine can be used here on Earth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I feel the same way when I read reviews online. The person opens the box and leaves a review. I want to know how the thing works 9 months after you had it not 9 mins. "Most" stuff works good the first 9 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly what Pottz who bravely went alone into a "Point of Correction" got removed? I posted but I did not get a response..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There s a Mr. and. Mrs. Potato head so what gives? There s supposed to be a 6 2" potato head with a 5 o clock shadow Adam s apple in a dress and high heels and a purse?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> Today- I have been seeing check-in forms; "Gender Given at Birth"...
> 
> Personally, I don't want to know what your sexual preference is…* As LBD would say- "When it comes to bandsaws- be careful of the "Drift"
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pottz

funny robs castle posted on that review and also got removed?


----------



## pottz

dw i see you added more wood on the fire.you should go back and say please tell us about the saw when youve actually used it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz is mine stiil up there?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Hey guys trying to catch up but I'm a little lost on barbies and mr potato heads? Lol

Basically redid my whole shop over the weekend.

Vented DC outside- love this. Much more quiet and basically takes zero space now. Have some blast gates to put in yet but overall it's good.

Put in new miter saw and station- went with an expensive one this time. Delta cruiser. So far, it is unbelievable. Accuracy is amazing. I can't measure any deflection over 12". It was like this out of the box. The only thing I adjusted was the pointer. Paired it with a new Freud 96 T. Really nice blade. Reused my kreg stop block system. Put my kreg Forman directly to the right of saw to support off fall side. Don't know if I like this or not. We'll see.

Put my vertical panel saw in middle of shop- I know this is kinda weird but I think it's going to work well. It's easier to load and doesn't tie up all the wall space. It actually saves space.

Shaper went into a corner. I can shape up to about 70" long before I'd have to move it out. I currently don't have anything that long but it's not that hard to move.

It was a crap ton of work doing all this but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw i see you added more wood on the fire.you should go back and say please tell us about the saw when youve actually used it?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- I am there to defend your honor…

No wood to the fire unless we start adding to the fire pit


----------



## pottz

> Pottz is mine stiil up there?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i guess you wern't deemed offensive.


----------



## pottz

> Hey guys trying to catch up but I'm a little lost on barbies and mr potato heads? Lol
> 
> Basically redid my whole shop over the weekend.
> 
> Vented DC outside- love this. Much more quiet and basically takes zero space now. Have some blast gates to put in yet but overall it's good.
> 
> Put in new miter saw and station- went with an expensive one this time. Delta cruiser. So far, it is unbelievable. Accuracy is amazing. I can't measure any deflection over 12". It was like this out of the box. The only thing I adjusted was the pointer. Paired it with a new Freud 96 T. Really nice blade. Reused my kreg stop block system. Put my kreg Forman directly to the right of saw to support off fall side. Don't know if I like this or not. We'll see.
> 
> Put my vertical panel saw in middle of shop- I know this is kinda weird but I think it's going to work well. It's easier to load and doesn't tie up all the wall space. It actually saves space.
> 
> Shaper went into a corner. I can shape up to about 70" long before I'd have to move it out. I currently don't have anything that long but it's not that hard to move.
> 
> It was a crap ton of doing all this but I think it was worth it.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


you been a busy boy,but ya know i always have fun reorganizing my shop because it always makes it better each time.my top drawer of my lathe bench was a mess so i got the "gunnies" and reorganized and made dividers,much bettter.


----------



## pottz

> dw i see you added more wood on the fire.you should go back and say please tell us about the saw when youve actually used it?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- I am there to defend your honor…
> 
> No wood to the fire unless we start adding to the fire pit
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your a good friend,and ill always do the same.

i just checked seems their kind ignoring you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A new subject for the "Show"-

What convinced you to purchase your new power tool?*


----------



## bandit571

Too dang windy for the firepit tonight….was hitting 20 mph around here…..Old March Winds? Or, is someone running for office?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I hope that I didn't offend Ron about golf attire?


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef Hash, garlic, Italian Seasoning…and Hot Sauce….Supper.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from making sawdust. Slowly getting my drying rack design assembled. On the way to work had a idea that dealt with an adjustable element I wanted. Tried it out, and it worked well.

Progress so far


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hasbro said Thursday that it was dropping the Mr. from the Mr. Potato Head brand name and logo "to promote gender equality and inclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Next is Ken and Barbie dolls, no more of this gender stuff, new gender neutral model = Kenabie


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I feel the same way when I read reviews online. The person opens the box and leaves a review. I want to know how the thing works 9 months after you had it not 9 mins. "Most" stuff works good the first 9 mins. There s a Mr. and. Mrs. Potato head so what gives? There s supposed to be a 6 2" potato head with a 5 o clock shadow Adam s apple in a dress and high heels and a purse?
> 
> - corelz125


I see woodworking videos on youtube where they unbox stuff and make "reviews". Like you I find that odd, what I want to know is not how pretty it is packaged and looks but how well it works after the honeymoon period.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey guys trying to catch up but I'm a little lost on barbies and mr potato heads? Lol
> 
> Basically redid my whole shop over the weekend.
> 
> Vented DC outside- love this. Much more quiet and basically takes zero space now. Have some blast gates to put in yet but overall it's good.
> 
> Put in new miter saw and station- went with an expensive one this time. Delta cruiser. So far, it is unbelievable. Accuracy is amazing. I can't measure any deflection over 12". It was like this out of the box. The only thing I adjusted was the pointer. Paired it with a new Freud 96 T. Really nice blade. Reused my kreg stop block system. Put my kreg Forman directly to the right of saw to support off fall side. Don't know if I like this or not. We'll see.
> 
> Put my vertical panel saw in middle of shop- I know this is kinda weird but I think it's going to work well. It's easier to load and doesn't tie up all the wall space. It actually saves space.
> 
> Shaper went into a corner. I can shape up to about 70" long before I'd have to move it out. I currently don't have anything that long but it's not that hard to move.
> 
> It was a crap ton of work doing all this but I think it was worth it.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Sounds like a busy weekend. I am exhausted. LOL

Now the fun begins of remembering where you moved everything. At least it is big equipment and not screwdrivers and sockets in completely different drawers or even toolboxes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *A new subject for the "Show"-
> 
> What convinced you to purchase your new power tool?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Won the Lottery…. ROFL


----------



## 987Ron

DW 
No offense taken.
In south Georgia on the Univ. golf course attire is anything, denim, cargo sorts, tee shirts, whatever. The best dressed on our course is the Univ. women's golf team. Better golfers also than most also.

Bandit 
When I lived in Okla City 20 mph was the calm days.

Pottz 
I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?

Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In south Georgia on the Univ. golf course attire is anything, denim, cargo sorts, tee shirts, whatever. The best dressed on our course is the Univ. women s golf team. Better golfers also than most also.
> 
> - 987Ron


Where in Georgia are you at?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Now the fun begins of remembering where you moved everything. At least it is big equipment and not screwdrivers and sockets in completely different drawers or even toolboxes.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well I forgot I put most of the hand tools on wall next to bench. I tried them under the bench on shelf. Didn't like it. Couldn't see anything and had to bend over to get it. The wall is much better.


----------



## 987Ron

> *A new subject for the "Show"-
> 
> What convinced you to purchase your new power tool?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Saw an add for a power tool that is somewhat new to me. Wow that's neat, I should get one. Then what would I use it for. Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the urge pass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


Hang around with us and you will be…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *A new subject for the "Show"-
> 
> What convinced you to purchase your new power tool?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Saw an add for a power tool that is somewhat new to me. Wow that s neat, I should get one. Then what would I use it for. Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the urge pass.
> 
> - 987Ron


Exactly, this has happened to me as well…


----------



## 987Ron

> Where in Georgia are you at?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Little town of Statesboro, 45 miles west of Savannah. Home of the Georgia Southern Univ. Not much else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Where in Georgia are you at?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Little town of Statesboro, 45 miles west of Savannah. Home of the Georgia Southern Univ. Not much else.
> 
> - 987Ron


Used to live in Savannah, passed Statesboro many times going back to Atlanta to see family.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Where in Georgia are you at?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Little town of Statesboro, 45 miles west of Savannah. Home of the Georgia Southern Univ. Not much else.
> 
> - 987Ron


I love pizza- have you had Nonna Picci pizza
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g35277-d13114551-Reviews-Nonna_Picci-Statesboro_Georgia.html

Forget the golf- Gimme Pizza


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Little town of Statesboro, 45 miles west of Savannah. Home of the Georgia Southern Univ. Not much else.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ha, you want little, my town's population is 2500. And has 2 factories that employ almost 2000 people. How's that for an oddity.


----------



## pottz

> Hasbro said Thursday that it was dropping the Mr. from the Mr. Potato Head brand name and logo "to promote gender equality and inclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Next is Ken and Barbie dolls, no more of this gender stuff, new gender neutral model = Kenabie
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah i think there both going transgender?


----------



## corelz125

Wow 2500 people, my city has 6 different zip codes in it. Miss a day or 2 on this thread it's hard to catch up. Rearranging the shop is always a long process. Some of us in here have been flagged and flogged for our posts and also threatened to be banished. Ordered a new jointer tired of my old one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- similar to a jointer and planer combo-


----------



## pottz

> DW
> No offense taken.
> In south Georgia on the Univ. golf course attire is anything, denim, cargo sorts, tee shirts, whatever. The best dressed on our course is the Univ. women s golf team. Better golfers also than most also.
> 
> Bandit
> When I lived in Okla City 20 mph was the calm days.
> 
> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


no stay the way you are.ive been banned and flagged so many times i cant count,and blocked by guys i dont even know or have ever talked too-lol. i guess im just a bad ass?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Hang around with us and you will be…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO-you got that rght,hell how many times have we been reprimanded,also why do you think this is corona crazy part two,because were all bad asses-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> no stay the way you are.ive been banned and flagged so many times i cant count,and blocked by guys i dont even know or have ever talked too-lol. i guess im just a bad ass?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- use "we" for back then we "posted" in a pack- you remember … The important thing is to remember …

*NOTICE we are on our last warning from Cricket… IMO I pray that we can continue… choose your words… and remember kindness. *


----------



## pottz

easy with the "c" word dw,it's bad luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW
> No offense taken.
> In south Georgia on the Univ. golf course attire is anything, denim, cargo sorts, tee shirts, whatever. The best dressed on our course is the Univ. women s golf team. Better golfers also than most also.
> 
> Bandit
> When I lived in Okla City 20 mph was the calm days.
> 
> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> no stay the way you are.ive been banned and flagged so many times i cant count,and blocked by guys i dont even know or have ever talked too-lol. i guess im just a bad ass?
> 
> - pottz


Bad @$$3$ doing it to ya pottz ;-00


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> easy with the "c" word dw,it s bad luck!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> easy with the "c" word dw,it s bad luck!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha yeah.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i guess im just a bad ass?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bad @$$3$ doing it to ya pottz* ;-00*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Respectfully- please explain this symbol ;-00


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW
> No offense taken.
> In south Georgia on the Univ. golf course attire is anything, denim, cargo sorts, tee shirts, whatever. The best dressed on our course is the Univ. women s golf team. Better golfers also than most also.
> 
> Bandit
> When I lived in Okla City 20 mph was the calm days.
> 
> Pottz
> I have never been flagged as far as I know, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> no stay the way you are.ive been banned and flagged so many times i cant count,and blocked by guys i dont even know or have ever talked too-lol. i guess im just a bad ass?
> 
> - pottz


Bad @$$3$ doing it to ya pottz ;-00


> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> In this New Age of computerized everything, it is no longer necessary in strategic terms to dominate the Sea-Lanes with Naval Power. This can now be done from Space - and this is what The Space Force was created to do! Sending people to Mars, or mining space rocks is all secondary to this One strategic objective of Global Dominance. Sending people to Mars is the sales pitch. Global Dominance is the Objective.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Anoter excellent post. I hope that this is read by others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks DW! Supporting what I have stated, notice the comet symbol in the Space Force logo, how it circles the Globe - that right there tells you all you need to know concerning what the Space Force is about. That comet is NOT headed to the far away star or the groups of stars. What I think is rather funny, is that the logo Ship looks just like the ships in the old Asteroids video game.
> 
> Carrier Groups are not entirely redundant yet, as the Empire may from time to time need these in use as forward airbases. But the latest generation of surface-to-ship missiles which both the Chinese and Russians now have in their arsenals prohibit any close encounters; Carriers will be simply target practice; and I am sure the US Navy has been well aware of this deterrent for some time. Perhaps you all have noticed the mad dash to get sattelites up in orbit by all the major players of the global chess match.
> 
> Now some Science:
> The latest spacecrafts that have been recently launched like Deep Space 1, use ion propulsion with xenon as the fuel. In the initial stage, the craft also use solar panel arrays that will be jettisoned eventually. These craft have to carry 100-200 pounds of xenon fuel to get them where they want them to go. Once that fuel is used up, the craft will be useless. Now, there is currently a team working on sourcing funding for a new type of Zero-Energy engine that uses a magnetic field as propulsion. What makes this engine unique is that it is shaped like a cone with a magnet at the narrow end of the cone, so there is a net gain of energy generated in the magnetic field, and due to the conical shape this extra sum-gain energy is directed in one direction. The prototype for this engine is complete and tested, so their science is proved to work. This new type of engine weighs almost nothing compared to all others that have come before, and needs no fuel. Using our latest ion propulsion systems it would take 6 years to get to Jupiter. With this new type of zero-fuel engine, it would take it about 3 weeks to get up to speed, then another four - to - eight weeks to get to Jupiter, according to their estimates. This craft/engine, theoretically, can approach the speed of light, and all they would need to do to brake it, would be to reverse its course.
> 
> This is a very basic, and crude description of this new type of propulsion system. If they can make it work, it will completely revolutionize Space travel, where the Craft are concerned. What hasnt been answered yet, is what happens to humans when they are travelling this fast through Space. It is also possible that this type of engine can be used here on Earth.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> *


*

**Brian* If we can catch and hold one of those Bigfoots with bright glowing eyes spotted in Alaska we could hold him hostage so the rescue ship gets close enough to capture it. We could reverse engineer the propulsion system to zip from plant to plant or galaxy to galaxy in a few days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

TRUTH!!!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Both pics are funny and true.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the *urge pass*.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Exactly, this has happened to me as well…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


You're all a pack of *pussies*... How the hell can you build up a workshop full of tools that you don't need but can afford!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Sometimes, this IS open for Business…other times..









It is not…


----------



## 987Ron

> I love pizza- have you had Nonna Picci pizza
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g35277-d13114551-Reviews-Nonna_Picci-Statesboro_Georgia.html
> 
> Forget the golf- Gimme Pizza
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have not tried it. Wife and daughter both gluten intolerant. They tend to buy gluten free crusts and then make their own. Quite a few Pizza places now have a gluten free crust on the menu. First gluten free pizza we had the girls loved it I thought cardboard might have been better.


----------



## 987Ron

> ... Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the *urge pass*.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Exactly, this has happened to me as well…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> You re all a pack of *pussies*... How the hell can you build up a workshop full of tools that you don t need but can afford!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Been collecting tools that I don't need for many years. 82 years old and most of it with a shop of some type. Find some tools in the shop occasionally that I can not remember where it came from,, what it does, or how it works.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


ive been there-lol.


----------



## pottz

> ... Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the *urge pass*.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Exactly, this has happened to me as well…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> You re all a pack of *pussies*... How the hell can you build up a workshop full of tools that you don t need but can afford!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Been collecting tools that I don t need for many years. 82 years old and most of it with a shop of some type. Find some tools in the shop occasionally that I can not remember where it came from,, what it does, or how it works.
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear ya,if i had a buck for every tool ive bought and didn't need or use i could buy more tools that i dont need-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Marking knife, marking gauge, or pencil? What is everones preference for laying out?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Marking knife, marking gauge, or pencil? What is everones preference for laying out?
> 
> - corelz125


Whatever happens to be handy.


----------



## 987Ron

> Marking knife, marking gauge, or pencil? What is everones preference for laying out?
> 
> - corelz125


usually a steel ruler and a 0.5 mechanical pencil, Dove tails a marking knife.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Layout? Layout? We dont need no stanking layout. No, seriously, 220, 221, whatever it takes.

I dont do dovetails - yet - but when I need to find absolute dead center I use this puppy. Sweet bit o kit. So well made and solid you can literally hammer nails with it.












> Marking knife, marking gauge, or pencil? What is everones preference for laying out?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Can I taste your cigarette?
No, you are only five years old.
Can I drink some of your beer?
No, you are only five years old.
Can I play Call of Duty?
No, you are only five years old.
Can I play Call of Duty IV - its different?
No, you are only five years old.
Can I drive your car?
No, you are only five years old.
Can I drive mom´s car - its a Prius?
No, still, five years old.
Can I taste the stinky weed stuff you and momma make Indian smoke signals with?
Gulp. No, you are only five years old.
Can I look at the magazines you hide under your bed?
What!!! Choke. No, you are only five years old.
Can I wear a fluffy pink dress and pretty pink pointy shoes and take hormone blockers so I can change my sex and be a girl?
Sure.

Dad races off to re-hide what is no longer hidden 
When I get back we can read a book.
Can we read Huck Finn?
No, he has been cancelled.
Then, can we read Dr. Seuss?
No, he has been cancelled too.
Then, can we read, My little Pony?
Uhmmm? I am not sure? I will have to check on that…..............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... Oh I got a something that does that. But this is different? Then let the *urge pass*.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Exactly, this has happened to me as well…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> You re all a pack of *pussies*... *How the hell can you build up a workshop full of tools that you don t need but can afford!
> *
> - LittleBlackDuck


The is quite simple but here is the conundrum- I have what I want- get I want- but, these are tools that I use or have used, but still have some future use. When the time comes I either give them away or sell them. I give thanks to God for giving me the talents and tools. Therefore, my shop is full- and the tools I have worked for me…

"Urges" yes people have them but a well-balanced person does act out on every urge… For instance, after seeing LBD's hoard of tools and equipment- it got me looking at Festools but I don't need anything- the shop is full.

PS- it is interesting that LBD quoted Ron and myself in duck drivel about "urges". I could not be happier than to be posted about with Ron. If I am not mistaken Ron is 82 and then me at 72.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Can I taste your cigarette?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drink some of your beer?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty IV - its different?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive your car?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive mom´s car - its a Prius?
> No, still, five years old.
> Can I taste the stinky weed stuff you and momma make Indian smoke signals with?
> Gulp. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I look at the magazines you hide under your bed?
> What!!! Choke. No, you are only five years old.
> *Can I wear a fluffy pink dress and pretty pink pointy shoes and take hormone blockers so I can change my sex and be a girl?*
> Sure.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 the reason I liked it because it fits what is happening today…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Been edited, updated.


> Can I taste your cigarette?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drink some of your beer?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty IV - its different?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive your car?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive mom´s car - its a Prius?
> No, still, five years old.
> Can I taste the stinky weed stuff you and momma make Indian smoke signals with?
> Gulp. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I look at the magazines you hide under your bed?
> What!!! Choke. No, you are only five years old.
> *Can I wear a fluffy pink dress and pretty pink pointy shoes and take hormone blockers so I can change my sex and be a girl?*
> Sure.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> +1 the reason I liked it because it fits what is happening today…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been edited, updated.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Holy Crap I have a lot to catch up on!

CWW shop stuff sounds cool.

DW have not purchased a new saw stop , will do when the time is right, wife said you should not get hurt and don't worry get what you want.

Ron near Statesboro. Alman Bro's Statesboro blues. Been through there often.

WBBN I have seen the little girl in a video w that dog saying "good job pooping" - we all need a little encouragement at times.

Corelz, Marking knife right now, want a cool gauge, and now lusting for a LV marking gauge.

Brian I may want that layout tool…. what is it?

Some talk of tools , since I am skimming. I get what I want. I will use it. Some lucky Bast-rd will get them in the end!

Sad - I just spoke to my Uncle Wah (Warren) he is in a VA home, very small room, wheel chair bound, he feels good, but this clearly sucks. I can't see him, maybe through a plexy glass wall? He did not mention my dads death. Not sure what to make of that. Does he know?

Sorry for the rant.

Thanks for listening.

Be careful, and safe.


----------



## corelz125

Brian can't tell me I could use it as a hammer because one day it would be used as one. After that don't think that it would be so accurate anymore. Cool looking gauge though. It's. Jessem? Petey they are allowing visitors in nursing homes up here with some rules and regulations. I don't care what they say about who's feelings get hurt ,all the Dr. Seuss books will stay in my house.


----------



## 987Ron

Saw a small Rum Distillery on NW side of Tortola Island, BWI a few years ago with a sign,

NO WOMEN ALLOWED INSIDE
WILL SPOIL THE RUM
KEEP OUT

The cancel culture sees that and no more rum. What will we do then? Nonsense all this longer allowed.


----------



## pottz

> Marking knife, marking gauge, or pencil? What is everones preference for laying out?
> 
> - corelz125


im just a pencil guy,got a marking knife never use it,gauges ive got and use rarely.


----------



## pottz

> Can I taste your cigarette?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drink some of your beer?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty IV - its different?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive your car?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive mom´s car - its a Prius?
> No, still, five years old.
> Can I taste the stinky weed stuff you and momma make Indian smoke signals with?
> Gulp. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I look at the magazines you hide under your bed?
> What!!! Choke. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I wear a fluffy pink dress and pretty pink pointy shoes and take hormone blockers so I can change my sex and be a girl?
> Sure.
> 
> Dad races off to re-hide what is no longer hidden
> When I get back we can read a book.
> Can we read Huck Finn?
> No, he has been cancelled.
> Then, can we read Dr. Seuss?
> No, he has been cancelled too.
> Then, can we read, My little Pony?
> Uhmmm? I am not sure? I will have to check on that…..............
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> Can I taste your cigarette?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drink some of your beer?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I play Call of Duty IV - its different?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive your car?
> No, you are only five years old.
> Can I drive mom´s car - its a Prius?
> No, still, five years old.
> Can I taste the stinky weed stuff you and momma make Indian smoke signals with?
> Gulp. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I look at the magazines you hide under your bed?
> What!!! Choke. No, you are only five years old.
> Can I wear a fluffy pink dress and pretty pink pointy shoes and take hormone blockers so I can change my sex and be a girl?
> Sure.
> 
> Dad races off to re-hide what is no longer hidden
> When I get back we can read a book.
> Can we read Huck Finn?
> No, he has been cancelled.
> Then, can we read Dr. Seuss?
> No, he has been cancelled too.
> Then, can we read, My little Pony?
> Uhmmm? I am not sure? I will have to check on that…..............
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


funny but getting truer everyday-sad.


----------



## moke

So guys, I went out on Sunday nite, I ordered and they had some black rum….excitedly, I ordered some. IS THAT THE LIQUID LEFT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS SOME SEMBLANCE TO RUM IS GONE? OMG Thanks the suggestion, but no thanks…....lol

All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!


----------



## 987Ron

> So guys, I went out on Sunday nite, I ordered and they had some black rum….excitedly, I ordered some. IS THAT THE LIQUID LEFT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS SOME SEMBLANCE TO RUM IS GONE? OMG Thanks the suggestion, but no thanks…....lol
> 
> All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!
> 
> - moke


+1 Agree.
Most is cheap rum made dark with added caramel or colorings. Goslings is aged 3 years in oak barrels, one of the few better ones.


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha no Mike if its real dark rum its aged in barrels. Brugal and bacardi dark rum isnt so good. Goslings and El Dorado are my go to dark rums. The EL Dorado is aged from 5 years to 21 years. I have to use pencils I cant afford to have 15 marking gauges laying around


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Hahaha no Mike if its real dark rum its aged in barrels. Brugal and bacardi dark rum isnt so good. Goslings and El Dorado are my go to dark rums. The EL Dorado is aged from 5 years to 21 years. I have to use pencils I cant afford to have 15 marking gauges laying around
> 
> - corelz125


What are you laying out? I don't use any markings of any kind when sizing material. Just the saw fences. When I do have an odd marking, I use a razor blade/knife. Man rum sounds good.

Here are somethings I cut on the BNC, bandsaw and Clint that is-


















Used to sell a crap ton of this stuff. Actually spent a year making almost nothing but this. Made pretty good money, but never landed a big account, only small timers.

Decided to completely get out of doing this. This is the last order.

Drawer box day as well. Pretty boring assembling/sanding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey-

*DW have not purchased a new saw stop , will do when the time is right, wife said you should not get hurt and don't worry get what you want.*

IMO- the reason that I prefer the non-mechanical saw break is that from my experience- we must learn to deal with what can harm us- the trend seems to be Saw Stop, let us know.

*Some talk of tools , since I am skimming. I get what I want. I will use it. Some lucky Bast-rd will get them in the end!
*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, C125, yep, Jessem Wood Sabre.

LJ - Rich did a review of it.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/8850

I am seeing some of those Dr.Seuss books, the newly banned ones, going for some serious johnny cash on ebay now. Anyway, I am keeping the ones in our house too, for the grandkids.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to see IF the hand was up to a bit of work…with a plane..









Hand is still sore…but it is healing up..









Shavings are from jointing a few edges, to do a small glue-up…









Fun will start in a day or two….when I go to flattening this panel of Ash scraps….


----------



## CWWoodworking

Where are dr Seuss banned from? And why?

Bandit, drum sanders work really well.


----------



## bandit571

IF you have one, that is….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm a pencil layout guy. Just use the knife to protect the end grain.



> Holy Crap I have a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Sad - I just spoke to my Uncle Wah (Warren) he is in a VA home, very small room, wheel chair bound, he feels good, but this clearly sucks. I can t see him, maybe through a plexy glass wall? He did not mention my dads death. Not sure what to make of that. Does he know?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah, lots of catching up ;-))

Petey, He may not remember or want to remember. Mom can't remember she is the lone survivor on both sides of her generation.

Sun peeked under the overcast last night


----------



## CWWoodworking

> IF you have one, that is….
> 
> - bandit571


This economy isn't gonna stimulate itself, Bandit. You have to do your part.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!
> 
> - moke


Pottz has extra shoes behind the bar, quite a few pairs have been left behind after some wild nights.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> IF you have one, that is….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> This economy isn't gonna stimulate itself, Bandit. You have to do your part.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So guys, I went out on Sunday nite, I ordered and they had some black rum….excitedly, I ordered some. IS THAT THE LIQUID LEFT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS SOME SEMBLANCE TO RUM IS GONE? OMG Thanks the suggestion, but no thanks…....lol
> 
> All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!
> 
> - moke


Rum will give you diabetes ;-( Tequila, will add years to your lifespan ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not all, just some. And not really banned, just judged offensive and will no longer be published. For "Read Across America," it has been traditional for the President and First Lady to read Dr Seuss to a group of children for the last 30 years or so. This year, the President did not do this, so broke with tradition.

Because of this so called racist association, Dr. Seuss will likely go down the memory hole and perish.




















> Where are dr Seuss banned from? And why?
> 
> Bandit, drum sanders work really well.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So at work today we have a vehicle from the body shop. 11 things do not work. Vehicle has had major repair work done to left front side. Including a new fuse box, battery and couple short wiring harnesses attached to that. Boss gives me this, "some things don't work, test the fuses in the fuse block it is a fuse." Okay, I told him and walked away wondering how does he know?? Having learned to do this the hard way I did EXACTLY as instructed, tested every single fuse. All were good. reported back, fuses are good should I check it out further? "It's a fuse, keep looking," he tells me. Okay no problem, checked every fuse in the vehicle, all 3 fuse box locations. NOPE, all of them were good.

Reported back. NOW, he asks me what do I think it is. Duuno, need to check wiring and see what we don't have, power or ground. Nah he tells me, check the battery cable ground. Do that, nope it is obviously good the vehicle drove here and is charging.

Finally 2 hours later he tells me, check it out and let me know what you find. Really? Holy sniky!! So I write down all the things that don't work, and go get wiring charts. Takes a minute to print out 24 pages of wiring charts. Go back to my desk and start working on it. 10 minutes later I am looking at a cluster of ground wire eyelets that are attached to …. NOTHING. Seems the body shop guys didn't bother to put the ground stud back and the guys that came behind them just left the wires sitting there. Maybe it is wireless grounding, something new maybe??

Installed a jumper to ground and lo and behold everything works now. Total time to find problem, 25 minutes. Wasted time GUESSING and checking other stuff, 2 hours.

Body shop manager came over to see what I was speaking of. Showed him, guy about blew a gasket. 2 other shops told him it was a module, which he replaced. That module cost $850 and had to be reprogrammed once installed. Non refundable. OOPS.

Rest of day I got to do some actual repair work, two timing belts and some valve cover gaskets.

LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

I didn't know dr suess put out racist stuff. If he did, I'm glad they stopped publishing it. I don't want my kids reading racist books.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Then will "Little Black *************************" be next?*

*The Story of Little Black **************************
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Little_Black_Sambo

Critics of the time observed that Bannerman presents one of the first Black heroes in children's literature and regarded the book as positively portraying Black characters in both the text and pictures, especially in comparison to books of that era that depicted Blacks as simple and uncivilised










+1 for *************************, for I like my cakes with real butter- 100% pure maple syrup.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dr. Seuss was hired to do propaganda work during the war, WWII that is, so mostly the offensive stuff is in relation to the Japanese. He also did some anti-German propaganda. So it wasnt his "racism," it was the US Government´s racism. Just to be clear. He also did some stereotyping of non-caucasians that has been taken out of context, and/or misunderstood.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The is quite simple but here is the conundrum- I have what I want- get I want- but, these are tools that I use or have used, but still have some future use. When the time comes I either give them away or sell them. I give thanks to God for giving me the talents and tools. Therefore, my shop is full- and the tools I have worked for me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you happen to have any quality chisels. Looking to upgrade my HF set. LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Well now that looks fun.

WBBN, I have a e350 van with 315,xxx miles on it. Theoretically, how long will a gas motor last? Lol. Just put a new transmission in it. I feel I need to get my money out of the transmission.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LBD posted a cool project, check in on him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Where is the General Manager tonight? at least the Roman Army was fed… Maybe the staff is at the "secret Rum bar" 
Food trucks coming…










As for the different social trends- it is up to parents or your children's children- you were or are given the responsibility


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LBD posted a cool project, check in on him.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thx


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I have a e350 van with 315,xxx miles on it. Theoretically, how long will a gas motor last? Lol. Just put a new transmission in it. I feel I need to get my money out of the transmission.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


The block portion should last a long time with some regular maintenance. If it is a 5.4 engine then a common problem is Cam phasers and timing chain guides. If let go too long then a roller lifter can go bad, sometimes wiping out the camshaft / camshafts as the case may be. Transmissions are common with those, can get one out in about 25 minutes. If I have the new transmission on hand before starting can get entire job done in an hour.


----------



## pottz

> All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Pottz has extra shoes behind the bar, quite a few pairs have been left behind after some wild nights.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah found a pair of pumps that belong to the duck?


----------



## pottz

> So guys, I went out on Sunday nite, I ordered and they had some black rum….excitedly, I ordered some. IS THAT THE LIQUID LEFT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS SOME SEMBLANCE TO RUM IS GONE? OMG Thanks the suggestion, but no thanks…....lol
> 
> All I could think of, is maybe I could suck my shoe and it would taste better!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Rum will give you diabetes ;-( Tequila, will add years to your lifespan ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ill get the bar tender o fire up the blender bob.


----------



## pottz

> Where is the General Manager tonight? at least the Roman Army was fed… Maybe the staff is at the "secret Rum bar"
> Food trucks coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the different social trends- it is up to parents or your children s children- you were or are given the responsibility
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


gunny get the tanks rolling!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CWWoodworking

Tequila never added years to my life I don't think… made me fall in love with a stripper named "star" once. Stole my heart, then my wallet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Valiant effort but have you been paid or fed by Pottz?

Tokyo Rose?

1940s WWII Tokyo Rose Broadcast




or 
W



 can't we have Coney dogs? Gunny you are behaving like a

cappo status Gunny?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tequila never added years to my life I don't think… made me fall in love with a stripper named "star" once. Stole my heart, then my wallet.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Y'all been busy in the bar. Notifications dropped for a few minutes apparently. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*WBN,* I hate 12 v systems. Seems like it is usually the ground if you can find it ;-)

One evening I saw the neighbor's daughter slamming her rear door over and over and getting in and out of the KIA. I asked her what she was doing. She said trying to start the car. It usually starts the first try in most places, but in her dad's driveway on a slight angle, she usually gets it started after slamming the rear door a few times. I asked her to open the hood and I would check her battery. The ground was so loose it lifted off the terminal. I tightened it for her. She said she had the vehicle back to the dealer 2 or 3 times and they could not find any problems.

Years ago a guy with a motorhome saw my ad in the Yellow Pages saying "The solution to your electrical problems." My intention was to attract industrial plants and machine shops that could not find anyone to troubleshoot and fix their control circuits. He called about his headlights intermittently going off when driving. He had it to several mechanics who didn't find anything wrong. I was busy at the time and told him I did line voltage, but I could take a look when I had the time and it was probably a grounding issue. I do not recall the exact details but the RV battery was grounded to the frame and the motor starting battery was grounded to the engine block. I bonded the engine block to the frame and that solved the issues ;-))

The bottom line was the headlights were grounded to the frame and the battery providing the power was grounded to the engine block. The engine mounts resistance between the 2 grounds obviously changes bumping along the highway ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you are behaving like a
> 
> cappo status Gunny?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nah those days are over for me, just enjoying the evening banter.


----------



## corelz125

Good thing the boss is paying for your time Gunny. He doesn't like the body shop guy, trying to pad the bill? What's the first thing you have to check when the lights on a trailer go? The ground those little things drive you nuts. I still haven't found a tequila I like the taste of. I'm looking forward to see who can get the taco shells or buns the highest from blowing up the food trucks. Who ever gets the highest drinks for free for the night.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz - Cuervo family reserve. awesome but $$$$$$


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not all, just some. And not really banned, just judged offensive and will no longer be published. For "Read Across America," it has been traditional for the President and First Lady to read Dr Seuss to a group of children for the last 30 years or so. This year, the President did not do this, so broke with tradition.
> 
> Because of this so called racist association, Dr. Seuss will likely go down the memory hole and perish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are dr Seuss banned from? And why?
> 
> Bandit, drum sanders work really well.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Critical race theory engaged!


----------



## pottz

> Tequila never added years to my life I don't think… made me fall in love with a stripper named "star" once. Stole my heart, then my wallet.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


LMAO!


----------



## 987Ron

What's for lunch? If I was closer would drive to Clearwater Beach, FL for a fried Grouper sandwich and a Greenie at Frenchy's Beach Restaurant…... remembering.


----------



## pottz

> Good thing the boss is paying for your time Gunny. He doesn t like the body shop guy, trying to pad the bill? What s the first thing you have to check when the lights on a trailer go? The ground those little things drive you nuts. I still haven t found a tequila I like the taste of. I m looking forward to see who can get the taco shells or buns the highest from blowing up the food trucks. Who ever gets the highest drinks for free for the night.
> 
> - corelz125


hey gunny and i are waiting with the tanks for some fun but dw's food trucks keep chickening out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Think I am gonna buy this


----------



## moke

Topa- we have a small house, ( I don't live in the society section in So Cal.) it is just a couple hundred square feet bigger than my new shop….so I built what we call the party cove complete with a sink, 4 grills, a bar and two stainless steel topped tables…amongst all the tables it seats ten. One of the SS tables houses my Jimmy Buffet Marg Machine. Many guests give me booze for gifts….I got some Patron in Jan. Soon as the weather gets nice, I am going to try margs with Patron. What do you mix your Tequila with? And what brand do you use…in the past we have used Jose Gold….. Looking to branch out….

Brian…what has happened to the First amendment? Our speech is free….not if there is censors!


----------



## pottz

> Food trucks are coming tonight… which is a guarantee I am bringing some of the Proud boys… fresh from the Capitol steps…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think gunnys tanks and the boys in purple should have no problem with lunch boxes and wanna be soldiers.


----------



## pottz

> Topa- we have a small house, ( I don t live in the society section in So Cal.) it is just a couple hundred square feet bigger than my new shop….so I built what we call the party cove complete with a sink, 4 grills, a bar and two stainless steel topped tables…amongst all the tables it seats ten. One of the SS tables houses my Jimmy Buffet Marg Machine. Many guests give me booze for gifts….I got some Patron in Jan. Soon as the weather gets nice, I am going to try margs with Patron. What do you mix your Tequila with? And what brand do you use…in the past we have used Jose Gold….. Looking to branch out….
> 
> Brian…what has happened to the First amendment? Our speech is free….not if there is censors!
> 
> - moke


sounds like an lj's show goes on party at mikes place boys.you mind if gunny brings the boys in purple,and wjhat about the hounds?ill bring some ribeyes.i like cazadores tequila i get at sams club and mix with jose cuervo marg mix.


----------



## corelz125

This one is for Mike

While taking a routine vandalism report at an elementary school, I was interrupted by a little girl aged about six years old.

Looking up and down at my uniform, she asked: "Are you a cop?"

"Yes," I answered, and continued writing the report.

"My mother said if I ever needed help, I should ask the police. Is that right?"

'Yes, that's right," I told her.

"Well, then," she said as she extended her foot toward me. "Would you please tie my shoe?'"


----------



## corelz125

The last few are for the Duck

Walking can add minutes to your life.
This enables you at 85 years old to spend an additional 5
months in a nursing home at $7000 per month.
My grandpa started walking five miles a day when he was 60.
Now he's 97 years old and we don't know where he is.
I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people
who annoy me.
The only reason I would take up walking is so that I could hear
heavy breathing again.
I have to walk early in the morning, before my brain figures out
what I'm doing..
I joined a health club last year, spent about 400 bucks.
Haven't lost a pound.
Apparently you have to go there.
Every time I hear the dirty word 'exercise',
I wash my mouth out with chocolate.
I do have flabby thighs,
but fortunately my stomach covers them.
The advantage of exercising every day is so when you die,
they'll say,
'Well, he/she looks good.'
If you are going to try cross-country skiing, start with a
small country.
I know I got a lot of exercise the last few years,
just getting over the hill.
We all get heavier as we get older,
because there's a lot more information in our heads.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
AND Every time I start thinking too much about how I look,
I just find a Happy Hour and by the time I leave, I look just fine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke That sounds like a real nice place to hang out and drink.

Poured a JWB on the rocks. Wife is at the gym. I am not drinking alone, I have a dawg.

Ron Grouper sandwich. Nice choice . Lots of places in Ft Myers to get that (fresh caught too) Covid put a lot of these ma pop restaurants on the edge.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like i might need to start drinking tea ?


----------



## moke

Petey--You never drink alone especially when the dog never takes there eyes off you! I laughed out loud….

Pottz…lets bring the gang in!! Now it may be a little cold in Iowa and there is still snow in the Party cove! I'll whip up a little something on the grills….Fried Potatoes on the griddle grill and Italian seasoned chicken breast on the Green Mountain….they are large though…I only do large breasts! The big white dogs might get jealous of the hounds…but if you bring the beagle maybe it can teach the little one to howl….Oh I forgot to mention…I live in cattle/hog country…we don't eat no Cali meat…..Just a little tip, you heard Iowa is the corn state, it's not to eat, it's feed for livestock!

Corelz-I worked mostly in a small town…I'd be ok tying a little girls shoe! I have done far wierder…I helped get a pony out of a swimming pool…I used to work Monday Afternoons and I religiously carried an older gals groceries in after her husband died…I probably did that for three or four years! I always told the new hires that closing the door didn't make it a sealed unit….until I got old, in the last year or so…then if you wanted a ticket from me you had to hit my car.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron Grouper sandwich. Nice choice . Lots of places in Ft Myers to get that (fresh caught too) Covid put a lot of these ma pop restaurants on the edge.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Lived in Tampa area (Brandon) for 35 years. Moved from there 13 years ago. Miss the good places to eat 
Wonder every so often how the Cuban Sandwich Shops in Ybor City, Beach places, etc. have fared. Need to go back and visit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sounds like an lj s show goes on *party at mikes place boys.you mind if gunny brings the boys in purple,and wjhat about the hounds?ill bring some ribeyes.i like cazadores tequila i get at sams club and mix with jose cuervo marg mix.*
> 
> - pottz


Nothing better than when someone tells you where you will be and where the tanks will be- i.e. Iowa…
*

The mix!!!!!! 
What's in Jose Cuervo Margarita Mix?*
Ingredients: WATER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CITRIC ACID, NATURAL FLAVORS, SODIUM CITRATE, SODIUM BENZOATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE, CELLULOSE GUM, SAIB, POLYSORBATE 60, AND FD&C YELLOW 5.

You didn't mention triple Sec and a salt-rimmed glass…

It's all about the perfect ratio. May I suggest 2 parts tequila: 1 part triple sec: 1.75 parts lime juice.
*
Margarita is Spanish for "daisy" *and the brandy Daisy is a cocktail that dates back to the late 19th century. The true identity of the inventor of the margarita has been lost to history, but we do know that it was developed by subbing brandy in the Daisy for tequila and replacing the lemon juice with lime.

Gasing up and preparing the trucks…


----------



## bandit571

had a problem….was completely out of Guinness!

Have since rectified that problem….there be a Guinness EXTRA STOUT sitting beside me…

Tea is nice….with a shot or three of Irish Creme as the "creamer".....

And, on the 17th of this month…I WILL be wearing me Orange Tee-shirt…..


----------



## moke

Pottzy-instead of bringing the meat, how about if you swing thru Sonoma and pick up some vino, on the way here.
Maybe with some delicious Cali vino, the Duck would swing by. We could take away the nasty "yellow-tail" and introduce him the good stuff!

DW-from personal experience, I would prefer to buy the mix that has Grand Marnier in it. It really makes it tasty. The mix is about 20.00 per bottle but it has the booze in it too. I personally like to spice up the mix with a dash of sugar, a little more Lime and Lemon juice, and the Mikey secret ingredient is orange juice. Not a lot….an ounce or so in a pitcher of three Margs. It makes a tangy Marg, but my favorite. so depending on what mix I buy, or even whats available I take an old Lemon Juice dispenser that has the pour spout and make up that additional concoction, and add it to the mix I have in the Marg maker. If the mix I bought doesn't have Grand Marnier, I add it to the concoction. Look out though, the straight Grand Marnier is about 55.00 per bottle.


----------



## pottz

> sounds like an lj s show goes on *party at mikes place boys.you mind if gunny brings the boys in purple,and wjhat about the hounds?ill bring some ribeyes.i like cazadores tequila i get at sams club and mix with jose cuervo marg mix.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nothing better than when someone tells you where you will be and where the tanks will be- i.e. Iowa…
> *
> 
> The mix!!!!!!
> What s in Jose Cuervo Margarita Mix?*
> Ingredients: WATER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CITRIC ACID, NATURAL FLAVORS, SODIUM CITRATE, SODIUM BENZOATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE, CELLULOSE GUM, SAIB, POLYSORBATE 60, AND FD&C YELLOW 5.
> 
> You didn t mention triple Sec and a salt-rimmed glass…
> 
> It s all about the perfect ratio. May I suggest 2 parts tequila: 1 part triple sec: 1.75 parts lime juice.
> *
> Margarita is Spanish for "daisy" *and the brandy Daisy is a cocktail that dates back to the late 19th century. The true identity of the inventor of the margarita has been lost to history, but we do know that it was developed by subbing brandy in the Daisy for tequila and replacing the lemon juice with lime.
> 
> Gasing up and preparing the trucks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive tried all brands of mix and ilvoe the jc mix the best,the tequila i clean paint brushes with,crap!

hey i like that those food trucks will be all fueled up much more fireworks when when hit em with gunnies tanks !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy-instead of bringing the meat, how about if you swing thru Sonoma and pick up some vino, on the way here.
> Maybe with some delicious Cali vino, the Duck would swing by. We could take away the nasty "yellow-tail" and introduce him the good stuff!
> 
> DW-from personal experience, I would prefer to buy the mix that has Grand Marnier in it. It really makes it tasty. The mix is about 20.00 per bottle but it has the booze in it too. I personally like to spice up the mix with a dash of sugar, a little more Lime and Lemon juice, and the Mikey secret ingredient is orange juice. Not a lot….an ounce or so in a pitcher of three Margs. It makes a tangy Marg, but my favorite. so depending on what mix I buy, or even whats available I take an old Lemon Juice dispenser that has the pour spout and make up that additional concoction, and add it to the mix I have in the Marg maker. If the mix I bought doesn t have Grand Marnier, I add it to the concoction. Look out though, the straight Grand Marnier is about 55.00 per bottle.
> 
> - moke


now your talkin mike some good napa cabs will go real good with your iowa beef buddy.i agree about the grand marnier,i always add some or at least triple sec.


----------



## pottz

im having our bartender serve some hot toddies dw.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf knows how to howl. Its easy to get him to do it. You can have a conversation with him. Haha Gunny that reminds me when I was younger and I worked in the deli pet in a supermarket. I would go in the back sometimes and I would grab either Beck's dark or Heiniken dark. I had it in a clear plastic cup sitting on the shelf one night. The general store manager comes strolling in. I looked at my cup and watched him walk right past it. Lucky the dark beers look like soda.


----------



## CWWoodworking

If your warming things up, you need fireball whiskey.

And I hear rumblings of yellowtail? No,no,no.


----------



## pottz

i dont think duckie even drinks something that good?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Pottz, Corelz and Gunny-* enough of suppression of the food truck- Here are some of the toys that Proud Boys children will be bringing tonight…


----------



## CWWoodworking

Anything like yellowtail is wallmart grape juice with food grade alcohol mixed in.

True story, a local winery would go to wallmart and buy a skid of Concord grape juice. In there defense, they used it for there sugar wines, not the real stuff.

My fondest local wine was a Catawba that was aged in a bourbon barrel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gasoline prices anyone? 
https://gasprices.aaa.com/










The conditioning of the masses to accept electric vehicles. Here is an interesting article IMO
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/03/eric-peters/making-it-easier/way
The best way to force something onto people who don't want it is to force what they do want off the market.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Hmmm, something happened…


----------



## corelz125

Get the marshmallows


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is your creation Pottz…


----------



## pottz

dont forget to tip the bar tender boys,does she make some hot drinks or what!


----------



## pottz

> This is your creation Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you insisted on bringin in food trucks,you were warned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is your creation Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey you insisted on bringin in food trucks,you were warned.hey we didn t use the tanks at least.they can claim it was a grease fire and get some insurance money maybe.
> 
> - pottz


Tonight's social was about giving and take (or acceptance) "YOU" don't like food trucks yet you and others went to Iowa- fine. but what about others, including those who only watch us? I put together a social and used the food trucks as an alternative for feeding the group and we had a great read and discussion…

Sadly, people need an alternative, and are you saying that this is only a one-option eatery? Besides the Duck has 10 acres adjoining you- You better act fast I plan on putting an offer in …

Who traveled with you on that private jet to Iowa?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian and Top Max I need a wake-up posting- lights out


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa- we have a small house, ( I don t live in the society section in So Cal.) it is just a couple hundred square feet bigger than my new shop….so I built what we call the party cove complete with a sink, 4 grills, a bar and two stainless steel topped tables…amongst all the tables it seats ten. One of the SS tables houses my Jimmy Buffet Marg Machine. Many guests give me booze for gifts….I got some Patron in Jan. Soon as the weather gets nice, I am going to try margs with Patron. What do you mix your Tequila with? And what brand do you use…in the past we have used Jose Gold….. Looking to branch out….
> 
> Brian…what has happened to the First amendment? Our speech is free….not if there is censors!
> 
> - moke


Margaritas, but they died off about 25 years ago.. Alcohol sucks any meds out of your system much too fast :-( That was when migraines came roaring back.

We don't have a monster house either. We thought about buying 5 acres behind us with a big house and horse barn about the time the kids were halfway through high school, but a typical suburban home was good enuf fer Warren Buffet, so we thought it is good enuf for us. ;-)) Glad I don't have that big place full of junk! I would probably be broke buying enough to fill it ;-)))

*pott z* tequila will clean paint brushes for sure but mineral spirits are a lot cheaper ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, check out this blue crab. That cutting board is 10" or more wide.

In NJ you can keep a 4" crab This guy is more like 8" good eating


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, check out this blue crab. That cutting board is 10" or more wide.
> 
> In NJ you can keep a 4" crab This guy is more like 8" good eating
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I like crab if they come clean out of the shell ;-)) too much work. ;-((((((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> gunny get the *tanks rolling*!!
> - pottz


Talking about firepower… (incredible timing, while the workshop was otherwise utilised)...










Anyone want to *********************can* Fe*$*tool.. you feelin' lucky punk?

Unfortunately *Woodpecker* put up little defence,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ron, check out this blue crab. That cutting board is 10" or more wide.
> 
> In NJ you can keep a 4" crab This guy is more like 8" good eating
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Talk about coincidences… just finished cooking up a pot of *blue swimmers*... 








well they were *blue swimmers* before cooking… ******************** they are still blue swimmers after the cooking, just no longer blue. 
They are not 10" but will be just as nice with a cheap *casko vino*.... Then again I could bull******************** and say it's a 3' diameter pot and they're giant *STD crabs*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck,

Nice batch there. You catch or buy?


----------



## corelz125

Nice tanks there lbd on top of the festool file cabinets.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, check out this blue crab. That cutting board is 10" or more wide.
> 
> In NJ you can keep a 4" crab This guy is more like 8" good eating
> 
> - Peteybadboy


When the kids were kids they would take the dingy and a dip net into the mangroves near the marina and bring back a tub full of blues. Boil them up, invite the neighbors over, out on the patio (eating crabs can get messy), turn on the music, some greenies (Heinekens), enjoy. Years ago. Would love to do it again.


----------



## 987Ron

If the food trucks get near the beach leave the tanks at home.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Nice batch there. You catch or buy?
> - Peteybadboy


Strictly buy… I gave up catching crabs before I got married.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, check out this blue crab. That cutting board is 10" or more wide.
> 
> In NJ you can keep a 4" crab This guy is more like 8" good eating
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Talk about coincidences… just finished cooking up a pot of *blue swimmers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well they were *blue swimmers* before cooking… ******************** they are still blue swimmers after the cooking, just no longer blue.
> They are not 10" but will be just as nice with a cheap *casko vino*.... Then again I could bull******************** and say it s a 3 diameter pot and they re giant *STD crabs*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so how about you and petey cookin up a bunch for the grill tonight,we'll provide the vino.


----------



## pottz

i like your style ron.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pfftt. Those guns are puny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone want to *********************can* Fe*$*tool.. you feelin lucky punk?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## moke

Wow Duck…..Did you rob a bank? both those systainers…I'm guessing they are not empty, two RC tanks, and all the woodpecker stuff????? The woodpecker stuff alone is worth what my house is! Maybe you saved that money by drinking box wine?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so how about you and petey cookin up a bunch for the grill tonight,we ll provide the vino.
> 
> - pottz


If your guys aren't cooking this tonight then you can always call in…


----------



## Cricket

> Food trucks are coming tonight… which is a guarantee I am bringing some of the Proud boys… fresh from the Capitol steps…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker





> Pfftt. Those guns are puny.
> 
> Gustav, 800mm shell, 52km range. Muzzle velocity more than twice the speed of sound. Able to penetrate 23ft of reinforced concrete, or 3 feet of steel armor.
> 
> [images removed]
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> [images removed]
> 
> If the food trucks get near the beach leave the tanks at home. One salvo should do the trick. Stand clear, a little collateral damage maybe.
> 
> - 987Ron





> [images removed]
> 
> Get the marshmallows
> 
> - corelz125





> [images removed]
> and just to warm things up before the tanks come im having our bartender serve some hot toddies dw.
> 
> - pottz


Not even hints of violence, joking or not is acceptable in the community.

I will be closing and cleaning up this thread.

If this type of posting continues, your accounts will. be locked.


----------

